# Rock's Whoring Thread



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey yall! This is my whoring thread. All may enter, but none may complain of whoring styles. Go wild!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Did some Christmas shopping today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

2 books for Father in Law


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sir Edmund Hillary's "View from the Summit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and "Ada Blackjack"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He likes those wilderness stories!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Bought myself some steak knives


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm gonna have steak


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Two CD's for my dad


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 15, 2003)

What CD's?  

My father doesn't even know how to use a CD player.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Toby Keith's New CD


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I love my Dad, so I taught him!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And Clay Aiken's CD (he asked for it)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Also one of those really nice headphone sets to use!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Big Crockpot for mom!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

A scooby doo Gumball machine for my niece


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Eminem DVD for brother


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Lisa does artsy things so she made things for everyone also


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Telescope for Brother in law and his wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They just moved to the californian desert!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

stars are AWESOME out there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

For Lisa's b-day I got the following:


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

A trading Spaces calendar (girl is addicted)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

A man-doll w/ good looks and says 14 things women want to hear when you squeeze his hand.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Some nice things from Victoria's Secret


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And $89 of flowers and balloons to be delivered


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I hope she likes it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ponyboy, what happened to you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Just got a call from the wife...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

not coming home till late


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I have a ways to catch up with TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

THat was soooo unfair!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm trying to pay my wifes parking ticket while writing!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

$50 for not having a decal yet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I have to buy new scrubs for work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They just changed our colors...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and we have to be in our new scrubs by the end of the year!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's a lot of money to dish out around Christmas time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Plus our Christmas party was $60!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I didn't go though. couldn't afford it at this time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

TGS, I'm coming!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But then you'll kick my butt again tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gee, I hope nothing happens to you computer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

You know, I used to want to be a writer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Maybe that's why I enjoy this so much.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Never got anything published...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Though I never sent anything out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Finding publishers and writing Query letters is much harder than actually writing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I see ortho tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

told me to really rip up my arm before the appointment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I can't wait!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I drink a lot of water you know!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But I go to the Bathroom all night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Trip over my cat on the way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

3 more and I'm even with TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

THen I want to go 100 past that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He's gotta give sometime!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And then I'll be past him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Might watch the Married With Children episode tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still can't believe TGS posted almost 500 last night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

How can he do that?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wonder what time he'll wander in here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And Heeholler, I miss himover here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm going to have to go eat soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

steak and rice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

or fish and rice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

mmmm, both sound good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

There was a poem I had to memorise in the 8th grade


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and recite it in front of the whole school


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

wonder if i still know it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

It is called the Highwayman


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

By Alfred Noyles I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright, here goes...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The road was a ribbon of moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

over the purple moor


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And the highwayman came riding- Riding-riding


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The highwayman came riding


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

up to the old inn-door


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He'd a French cocked-hat on his forehead


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

a bunch of lace at his chin


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

A coat of the claret velvet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and breeches of brown doe-skin


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They fitted with never a wrinkle


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

his boots were up to the thigh


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And he rode with a jewelled twinkle


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

His pistol butts a-twinkle


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

His rapier hilt a-twinkle, under the jewelled sky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Over the cobbles he clattered and clashed in the dark inn-yard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And he tapped with his whip on the shutters


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

but all was locked and barred


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He whistled a tune to the window


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and who should be waiting there


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But the landlord's black-eyed daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Bess, the landlord's daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And dark in the old inn-yard a stable-wicket creaked


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Where Tim the ostler listened


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

his face was white and peaked


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

His eyes were hollows of madness


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

his hair like mouldy hay


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But he loved the landlord's daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The landlord's red-lipped daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Dumb as a dog he listened


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and he heard the robber say


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

"One kiss, my bonny sweetheart


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm after a prize to-night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But I shall be back with the yellow gold before the morning light


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yet, if they press me sharply


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and harry me through the day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Then look for me by moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Watch for me by moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll come to thee by moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

though hell should bar the way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He rose upright in the stirrups


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

he scarce could reach her hand


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But she loosened her hair i' the casement


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

His face burnt like a brand


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

As the black cascade of perfume came tumbling over his breast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And he kissed its waves in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

(Oh, sweet black waves in the moonlight!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Then he tugged at his rein in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and galloped away to the West


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He did not come in the dawning


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

he did not come at noon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And out o' the tawny sunset


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

before the rise o' the moon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

When the road was a gipsy's ribbon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

looping the purple moor


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

A red-coat troop came marching- Marching-marching


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

King George's men came marching


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

up to the old inn-door


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They said no word to the landlord


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

they drank his ale instead


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

But they gagged his daughter and bound her to the foot of her narrow bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Two of them knelt at her casement


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with muskets at their side


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

There was death at every window


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And hell at one dark window


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

For Bess could see, through the casement


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

the road that he would ride


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They had tied her up to attention


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with many a sniggering jest


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They bound a musket beside her


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with the barrel beneath her breast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

"Now keep good watch!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and they kissed her


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

She heard the dead man say


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Look for me by moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Watch for me by moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll come to thee by moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

though hell should bar the way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

She twisted her hands behind her


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

but all the knots held good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

She writhed her hands till here fingers were wet with sweat or blood


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They stretched and strained in the darkness


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and the hours crawled by like years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Till, now, on the stroke of midnight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Cold, on the stroke of midnight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The tip of one finger touched it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The trigger at least was hers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The tip of one finger touched it, she strove no more for the rest


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Up, she stood up to attention


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with the barrel beneath her breast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

She would not risk their hearing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

she would not strive again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

For the road lay bare in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Blank and bare in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And the blood of her veins in the moonlight throbbed to her love's refrain


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tlot-tlot; tlot-tlot


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Had they heard it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The horse-hoofs ringing clear


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tlot-tlot, tlot-tlot


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

in the distance


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Were they deaf that they did not hear


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Down the ribbon of moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

over the brow of the hill


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The highwayman came riding


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Riding, riding


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The red-coats looked to their priming


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

She stood up strait and still


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tlot-tlot, in the frosty silence


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tlot-tlot, in the echoing night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Nearer he came and nearer


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Her face was like a light


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Her eyes grew wide for a moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

she drew one last deep breath


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Then her finger moved in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Her musket shattered the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Shattered her breast in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and warned him-with her death


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He turned


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

he spurred to the West


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

he did not know who stood Bowed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with her head o'er the musket


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

drenched with her own red blood


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Not till the dawn he heard it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

his face grew grey to hear


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

How Bess


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

the landlord's daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The landlord's black-eyed daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Had watched for her love in the moonlight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and died in the darkness there


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Back, he spurred like a madman


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

shrieking a curse to the sky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

With the white road smoking behind him


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and his rapier brandished high


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Blood-red were his spurs i' the golden noon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

wine-red was his velvet coat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

When they shot him down on the highway


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Down like a dog on the highway


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And he lay in his blood on the highway


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with a bunch of lace at his throat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And still of a winter's night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

they say


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

when the wind is in the trees


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

When the moon is a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

When the road is a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

A highwayman comes riding


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Riding-riding


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

up to the old inn-door


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Over the cobbles he clatters and clangs in the dark inn-yard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And he taps with his whip on the shutters, but all is locked and barred; He whistles a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there But the landlord's black-eyed daughter, Bess, the landlord's daughter, Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I had to finish it quickly, some MAD monster is loose in here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Glad you made it HEE!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Are you still here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm going to kick TGS Butt


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Think he'll post 200 times tonight?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Where'd you go hee?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I really need to be studying now!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I will be in & out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

So do I!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Good luck on your final tomorrow!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Gonna grab some eats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Time for me to eat also


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Moment I leave though, TGS will show up


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll be back in a bit rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He's like a great white shark!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Waits till I'm not looking...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

And feeling pretty good...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Then chomps my legs out from under me! (


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

His wife will be calling him tonight hopefully


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright, I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I've tried Studying, I'm tired.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tired of reading


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tried to watch TV, nothing on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I should prob make myself study


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I just sooo don't want to right now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Lisa won't be home till 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Kinda feel like going to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still have a sore throat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ever notice another window pops up when you post.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

nevermind, guess it's just the top of the page.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Guess I am getting tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

The TV is on in the background


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I want to fill 10 pages before i go


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Can I do it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Taping TV for my wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Guess we'll watch later


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Lisa wants to go to the Melting Pot for her B-day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Anybody been there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Guess it'll be my cheat night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I hate winter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I handed in my project today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I hope it is good enough!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I never know when Hee is going to poke his head in here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright, one more page!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

10 pages a day sounds like it should be good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Let's see TGS do that on a regular schedule!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still waiting for him to show up here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm going to my parents place after Christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I hope the car doesn't break down...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hasn't been doing to well lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was afraid...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

it would break down...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I never know when Hee is going to poke his head in here!


Just did! Had dinner and did some studying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

this semester


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Knew you'd show up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

How's the studying going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I had fish...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

2 cups peas...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I had sterak & red potato with spinache


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

and 2 teaspoons Olive oil


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Studying went good but am taking a break for now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

What's a sterak?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll study more later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, I've had a hard time getting into studying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Are you studying for the health class?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Sterak is a new type of steak. I invented it myself!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, health


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wait till the money starts rolling in for that Sterak!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Your feeling confident about your test though, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That Sterak have lot's of protein?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

You got that right! See how much money a typo can get you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Are you married Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Feeling great about the test


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Typo's- that's how many sayings became famous!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Even if I only get around an 82 - 85 I should still get an A in the class, since I do all the extra credit they offer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Did you ever download Quake or whatever?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

They offer a lot of xtra credit?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

No not married. Unfortunatly single at the moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

My class offers no Xtra credit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Were you married?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

We get to do extras credit for each test, and I always do it. I can't believe that some people dont do it and they are not doing well in the class!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I hope my cat don't eat or scratch all these presents I brought home!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I was engaged twice, and have lived with women before for a few years, but never married yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, it'd be stupid not to do the xtra credit!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was engaged once to a German woman 10 years older than me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

So glad I never married her!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Strangley enough I got an email from a girl I went to class with last year that I had asked out today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Did she say yes?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I was engaged to a Swiss girl when I was stationed overseas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I love those out of the blue emails or calls.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Swiss girl? What happened?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

What branch of the military were you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was 82nd airborne w/ army


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

with an Old Guard contract


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

all of which lasted 4 months


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Back then when I asked her out, she was married but I did not know that. She had emailed me back then to ask if I took my state test yet when I asked her then. I said I didn't know you shere married. She recently has emailed me a couple timed to see if I took the test, and I told her of my schooling now, then tonight she left me her home work and cell number so I do not know if she is still married now but I will find out.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I was Army Airborne also. infantry. 1/509th Airborne!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still there?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

After I was with the Swiss girl, we kinda went our seperate ways beings that I wasnt staying overseas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

What would you do if she is still married?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

How'd you like Airborne?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

It was bittersweet for me


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I got lost in the posts I had to read back, I was saying I was Army Airborne also. If she is married I dont want no part of that since I will not cheat at all, I dont believe in that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I used to have a REAL problem with authority


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Airborne was fun while it lasted, but I was only 18 when I did that. Lotso beer time memories! How'd you like Airborne?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Good for you man! I admire that, most men wouldn't have a problem with that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Didn't get to far, ripped rotator cuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Medical discharge


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

My unit was a very hard unit to get into at the time. People would reenlist just to get to serve with it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Offered me medical or office job, I said no.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Cool Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Was trying to get eggs to come on over.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I could never go through that kinda training again though, too damn hard!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, the training was hard!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Tried to go back in right before Sept 11.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Then tried really hard after Sept 11


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Won't take me on my D/C code unless I have proof of surgery.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

After Sept 11th if I was young enough I would have went, but cant get into service after age 36


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I know your here eggs! go ahead and post


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

He is lurking!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, it was an emotional time for my Dad. Felt kinda helpless


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

don't be afraid eggs.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Rock, just found my way here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

We'll be nice!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

What's up man?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gotta clean out your PM box.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I watched the tower burn, I was litterally on the road and saw them burning, didnt know what was going on. Was on the Turnpike, could reach out and touch the towers.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

wonder who filled it up?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, was reading some posts... but just gave it up and figured I'd throw myself right in and screw the history.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's crazy man!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

We were just talking about our Army days Eggs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

not much history here!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Just been cleaning it out... fills up pretty fast!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Nothing much going on for me.  Had a big lasagna dinner, now doing some laundry and writing some PMs before studying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I live in an high rise, about 1 mile from Pentagon. Could see the smoke and no building for a week after!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Lasagna huh? Sounds good. Hard as Nails just revamped my diet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Makes me want to cry!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Done christmas shopping fellows?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Cutting now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

What happened to Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

You keep disappearing hee, buddy.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

It something how close that we see these things. My family couldnt get ahold of me on my cell and didnt know where I was since we used to do jobs in NY at times, but not that day. We were close enough to that nightmare that day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, cutting Justin. Can't take my love handles anymore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

About 1 1/2 months early for the cut, but oh well.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I may have to leave for about 20 mins or so, and study a bit more, I'll be back though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Luckily my wife and I worked in the same building. We were together.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright man, I may be gone by then. Good luck tomorrow if I don't talk to you before!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Hardly begun Christmas shopping...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Justin, what happened to Big Kid? He just disappeared.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks rock! Good luck on yours too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Did a bit today, anything but study


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Hee!


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2003)

Holy crap!  It's all gone to Rock's head!!  Even after my 22,000 posts, never did I name a whore thread after myself!   

Your the "NEW"  King Whore!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Good luck with the cut. I gotta split and put my clothes in the dryer.  Be back in a little bit.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Just finished reading this thread...  I am now DUMBER thanks to you Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Christmas is sooo expensive!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

I love it when the original King Post Whore make a debut! Hi David!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

With that said I will now go and  myself.  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

See ya eggs!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh, and I am un-subscribing, because my mailbox will probably blow up if I dont.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just finished reading this thread...  I am now DUMBER thanks to you Rock.


Thank you premier! Your kindness warms my heart!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Holy crap!  It's all gone to Rock's head!!  Even after my 22,000 posts, never did I name a whore thread after myself!
> 
> Your the "NEW"  King Whore!


If I'm a King Whore, your the God whore. Thank you for making my thread authentic with you endorsement!  Good to see ya!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I was just kiddin man


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> With that said I will now go and  myself.  LOL


You didn't read it ALL did you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I know Firestore, oops, I mean premiere!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, I actually did...  I am VERY bored here at work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I know Firestorm, oops, I mean premiere!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I know Firestore, oops, I mean premiere!




Ok, with that said, wanna resize a pic for me?   LoL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That is funny man! Gotta like the poem though! Got lots of girls in middle school because of that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Naw, keep the pic. It's a cool pic!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Mikeky, cmon and post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Dixie Chicks just came on, need to turn them off!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Secret agent man. That's better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ok, TGS will now have to have more than 300 posts to catch up with me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm sure he'll still do it!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh rock I forgot to tell you there is a post whore thread on the other site we belong I started a while ago. Just check open chat under my username there! You know the name most people dont know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's so funny man! I had to save that on my desktop!! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Hee, I haven't been there in quite awhile.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I have another good one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Snowman


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright, let's see it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Where you from Premier?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Says I already attached it WTF?!?!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Salt Lake City, UT


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL, sometimes things get screwed up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow, are you mormon?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Haven't been to Utah yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

You should post some pics buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still working on that pic?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

It bugs when peeps ask that...  Yes, but I like pot, beer, and pre-marital sex  

Here is another one.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Ok, one more...  For some reason the comp is slow today... I cant keep up with your whoring LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's funny!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Last "funny" pic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

dude, you just gotta expect that question LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

that one is getting saved too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Never done pot.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Wanna see some pics of my friend Michelle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

or pre-marital sex


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

but lot's and lot's of beer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Wanna see some pics of my friend Michelle?


Hell ya!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Pot isnt that great.  I used to burn, but since I am getting into lifting I found it inhibits my growth, so no more


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wait, am I being set up for something?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Good for you, my wife used to do pot!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

*Michelle 1*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Before we met that is!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

*Michelle 2*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, I wish I was a fireman!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Holy crap, you really know her?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

*Michelle 3*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Marry her dude!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Used to date her


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

*Michelle 4*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Your killing me man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

So that's what's out in Utah?!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

*Michelle 5*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm on my way man! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Is that her or your bike?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

How many pics you got?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

No... unfortunately she lives back east   I moved out there for a few months and then moved back here.  I wish I could have stayed out there... I probably would have asked her to marry me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm gonna have to jet soon.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I have a TON, but not posting anymore 

The other ones are ummm... err.. Private


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

where out east?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

Ok, later bro


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

West Virginia.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh, I understand. Just send to me PM then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Where in W.VA. I used to live there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why were you living there?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I couldnt do that man  

Maybe if I thought she was a bitch LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

J/K anyway!!  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

My wife would kill me!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

In Winfield right outside of Charleston.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

3 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Spent time in Charleston, but not there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Beat that TGS!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL, bed time already?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm going to wake up tomorrow morning and find 20 more pages in here from TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Funny man! Got work tomorrow! What about you?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!!  Like 50 e-mails in my box...  Ok, I need to un-subscribe this time LOL  Later


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I am at work right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gotta spend time with wife when she get's home


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

2:30-11:30 every day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Have a good night!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

U 2.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I usually work 11- 11:30. but only 3 days a week


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Nite Eggs, Hee.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome TGS!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Who's hoing it up in her now?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Nooooobody apparently.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Man, everybody split and now here I am... in... the... ghetto


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alright, I'm still here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Till my wife walks through the door


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

You got snow down there Justin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

SHe's home


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Ah shoot, yeah we got some snow.  Was preoccupied with a PM and didnt see ya.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh, and I am un-subscribing, because my mailbox will probably blow up if I dont.





  That's what all the IM members did when the 3 muskateers were at full swing!  Those poor members would log onto into the morning and find 3,000 posts but only 5 threads!  Now THAT's funny!  

PS.  Hello Hee Holler!  I know you said this, Oh 43 posts ago when I posted 45 posts ago!  What does that tell ya??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

That's alright Justin. Maybe later


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Your too funny David!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Well that smilie looks like crap!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Went to Ortho today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Tried to mess up arm before I went


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Did a pretty good job if I say so myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Couldn't finish bi's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

So I go to Doc


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Checks out my arms...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Has me do a few things...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

and says it's not tendonitis I have


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

but tiny rips in my tricep tendon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

that inserts by my elbow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

that's why it hurts when I do bi's too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

because it is stretching the tricep


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

says it could be from cycling prohormones


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

you know, muscle increasing...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

tendon not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

So he told me...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

to lay off weights...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

or go very light


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

for at least


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

3


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

-


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

4


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

weeks minimum!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

My dr is also a amatuer BB


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

So what do I do?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

shitty news there Rock!!

BTW this thread is too funny!

Whore or Study?  What should I do?

Looks like whoring won.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lift, but light


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

or lay off?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Whoring always wins Ian!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Specially when TGS is right behind me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

How ya doing buddy?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good yourself!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Damn you don't waste anytime


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've made such great gains recently!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

How did the test go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm fine, but perturbed by this news


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

So what is the plan now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Test is tomorrow! Should be studying!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I saw that you are going to start cutting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

No time to waste when whoring!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't like being fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, I don't want to keep bulking when I keep having to lay off weights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Then it's not bulking, it's just fattening up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

How's your training?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

That is shitty news!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

ru you going to take 3-4 weeks off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Almost time for pics!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Training is going ok!  Have had a couple of shitty workouts in a row


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I know don't remind me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

No, I think I'll try light weight for that time. Not sure how to do that though!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nothing like a fatty with there clothes off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe really focus on legs


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Legs would be a good Idea


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

wow whoring can be addictive


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Your w/o's are LOOKING good. Just not feeling it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Isn't it though!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Some days I have it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Doing this really makes me feel better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Whens the last time you took a break from the weights?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

It is all a mental thing for me working out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe that will help


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Probably right before I started the comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you listen to music?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe take a little break


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Have to! always have my MP3 player


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

What about you, any favorites?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

You got some good benches and Deads! Put me to shame!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Eminem is my Fav!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't think I need a break :dunno:


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have made some good gains


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I find when I start to lose my mental in the gym, I switch off of music for a week or two!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Those a Rack deads though, and my Squat blows goats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

last time I was really burnt out on w/o I took a week off and was soooo ready to get back to the weights.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I can't listen to Eminem while working out!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Break may happen for a few days over the holidays


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

It just makes me feel better when I go! Motivated or not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I do rack squats too. Do you go even with knee or below knee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Why not eminem? What is your choice?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just below knee cap


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Rage against the Machine, Crystal Method


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll have to try those. i get sick of music pretty fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I can listen to anything when I run, but picky about w/o songs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

You leave Ian?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm trying for only 100 posts at this sitting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Not to bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Almost there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe 20 more!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nah just reading the my journal thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Forgot what I was talking about!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

No problem.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I read through it while whoring here!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

sometime things are a little slow downloading


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't know why I never saw it before!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

saw what my Journal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, Crash and I were having a contest one night and all of a sudden my computer started going super slow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, your journal.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats alright I don't think alot of people read.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I didn't see, are you doing any cardio?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I'm subscribed to it now.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah I have noticed a problem the last few days around this time where pages get really slow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

so no more donuts!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cardio,  HAhAHAHa


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mine usually slows at night


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

That will be for the last few weeks maybe


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

right now it's fine


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

No more Donuts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Jerk! I just started 20 min cardio a day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I still eat pizza every Sat night


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

But it is tempting right now around the office with junk!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

But I usually don't post it


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I hate doing cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, same at my work. There is always good fatty food around


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mind you I play Ice Hockey once a week , so I guess that is cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cardio isn't bad at 20 minutes. When I used to do 1-2 hours that was bad.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

It is only good when you are not a fatty like my self


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

do you do HIIT


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

That is FUN cardio. Wish I had some fun cardio to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Your not fat dude! If you are I hate to think what that makes me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm not doing HIIT yet. Starting off slow. 20mins moderate after w/o.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

So any plans for the holidays?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just got mainly family things


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Are you going to do HIIT?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm working! Work in family on off days after Christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you have kids?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nah, I got one in the on the way though


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

what about you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't have any yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Congrats man!! How far along?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

probably will do some HIIT and Cardio. that is if I can get myself to do any!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

She is due March 10th


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

We just finsihed the baby room on the weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can't wait for that day myself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you know the sex yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ya it really hasn't sunk in with me yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I would want to know.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

No we tried to find out


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Foot was in the way and then the umbilical cord


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

How long you been married?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

What is it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Going on 5 years, you?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Number 700


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

What is your occupation?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

coming up to 30, I mean 3 years j/k


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

You name it I do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Congrats on the 700!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I actually work for a playground company


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have done customer Service, Cost analysis, Design, Sales


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

3 years and a kid already! Cool! How old are you?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

27


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

It justs fits in right now with life.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Playground Company. Haven't heard that one yet!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

You at work right now?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah we manufacture, Playgrounds, Benches, Picnic Tables and things like that.

Stuff you would normally see at a park


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm 26 working on 27!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Not that I am one to talk but you got married pretty young eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Naw, off today. Work 3 12 hour shifts. Should be studying!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah I did! Once I was engaged at 18 to a 29 year old german lady. She was HOT!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I am getting paid to whore right now


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nothing like a little cougar lovin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't regret it though!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Probably was fun though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

That's the truth! Wish I could get paid to whore. I'd make a lot of money


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh yeah we also manufacture Skateparks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lotsa fun!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I handle basically everything to do with skateparks right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Skateparks? Do you skate as well?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Heck no, I would kill myself


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I like mainstream sports


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, I never really got into that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've gotta jet and eat and study! I'll be back later though!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

I gotta check out of here, maybe later


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

HAve fun studying, eating oh yeah better go do that too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice whoring with you man!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I took my last test


----------



## heeholler (Dec 16, 2003)

I think I did real well on it


----------



## heeholler (Dec 16, 2003)

Will find out Thursday


----------



## heeholler (Dec 16, 2003)

How I did on test and final grade for class


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm sure you did great!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 16, 2003)

Must go to gym now.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 16, 2003)

Will be back to whore later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Have fun at gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

If I'm here whoring, make me stop


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm doing practice tests...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

online and not...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

doing so hot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey I'm back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

been a rough few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

with the finals and work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm sick again today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

prob all the stress


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

that i don't have anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

since I passed my final!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

that was a hell of a test though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

it's not just medical questions


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

which I would be fine with


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

but mostly critical thinking


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

with medical situations


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

which is open to interpretation


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

of what the REAL correct answer is


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and not what those nonpractical teachers think


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

but I passed...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

so no reason to complain


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

yesterday was lisa's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Birthday!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I worked 7-7 yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

so we went out after


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

to the Cowboy cafe


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I had fajita's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

quesidilla's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

6 shots of tequila


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and two beers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I was relaxed after


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

She liked her presents


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

She got chili


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

quesidillas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

2 shots tequila


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and 1 beer


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

then we watched scrubs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Before that though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

as I was coming home


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

there was an older man


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

in the parking lot


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and his car had stalled.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

He asked me to push it back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

into a spot for him


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm not supposed to do anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

w/ the condition of my arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

but I said yes anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

So I keep pushing his car


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

which hurts like hell


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and he keep missing the parking space


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

So I have to push him back out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

And try back in


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

one time he goes to far off to the side


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and runs over my bag!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

So here i am in the cold


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

no coat or gloves


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and freezing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

supposed to be w/my wife


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey, tell Lisa that Jenny and I said Happy B-Day!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

The dude


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

runs over your bag?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats terrible bro


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and i'm getting annoyed at this guy


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

like something in a movie kinda bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Eggs. didn't see you, got a call.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Ahem, you didnt beat the old man


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'll tell her Happy B-day from you guys!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

did you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Luckily it was just tupperware in the bag, but can't use that anymore!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks, yeah... please do that.  She have a good time yesterday?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

No, didn't beat him. Still gave him a smile though I was getting mad inside! I just worked 12 hours and was beat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, she had a good time! Turned 30.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

See LOTR 3 yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

what's up with you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Did I lose you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Excited about Jen coming?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Alright, TGS will be back soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I need to have enough posts that he gives up out of desperation


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Havent seen LOTR 3 yet, going to go with Jenny when she gets here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I haven't had time for the past few days to post.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Nah, I'm writing a PM to my hottie.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Trying to catch up are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

That's right. I called in sick, going today with Lisa!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Better get cranking then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah. BTW I am sick so that wasn't a lie, but I think I can sit through a movie when I'm sick!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Haha, good job.  I've never used sick days, but one day when I'm with my girl I probably will every now and then!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Sure, why not... you're doing it to protect he patients.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I've been cranking man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

yeah, I really don't think you should work when you don't feel good when your in a hospital!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

What are you up to today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Tell Jen I said hi in your PM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Still eating that cheese.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's goooooddd!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Haha, cant eat too much at a time huh?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, definitely not a good sign when your nurse is sneezing in the ER.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Lisa should be home soon, then we'll head out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Try not to eat too much at a time, don't need extra fat!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm visiting my new Niece in Kansas.  My brother is in Baghdad so my family is going to spend Christmas with his wife.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Did you hear the outcome of my Dr appointment?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

So you in Kansas right now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

How old is your niece?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

What are you doing online?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

What's your Bro doing over there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I should eat something before I go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Not hungry though feeling like this


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

She is one week old.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Nah, what did your dr say?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah I'm in Kansas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm still top 10 poster!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, they have odd hours for sleep, etc... so they are about to wake up now.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats what happens when you have a baby.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

One week old. That's great man. She cute?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Haha, didnt doubt that for a second!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Dr says I have small tears in tricep tendon near insertion point. Have to take time off of lifting and then lift very light for 6 weeks.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, super cute.  Lots of fun outfits too.  Its great to be a baby.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, finally something I'm good at!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

You feel comfortable with babies?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Take a pic of you holding your niece and send it to Jen. Drive her crazy!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I've got a few 4 hour shifts coming up. looking forward to that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

How's your training coming along?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Can't wait for winter to be over!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

TGS is about 700 posts behind me on the statistics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, I'm a dork.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Well that sucks, how did you tear them?  Just too much stress and not enough adaption time?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I bet the family woke up


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, I love kids   Already sent Jenny the pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Probably on the prohormone cycle. Muscle went up, tendons went down. Done research since and elevated levels of test will actually inhibit collagen synthesis in tendons. My best guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Your one step ahead of me dude!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Post the pics or send some my way if you get a chance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

How long you gonna be there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's hard to eat when your not lifting. Feels like everything will go to fat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Where is my wife?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah it does... but just deal with it and stay away from too many carbs.  Need that protein still though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'd like 50 more posts before I leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, guess I'll work on cardio in the meantime.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

when I feel better though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Been thinking alot about 'roids lately


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Umm, none of us know!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Ahhh, stay away from the roids.  For one thing, if your already hurt just using PH, then you're going to need some relaxation time... along with taking precautions for the future.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Plus, you need to research them alot more and you still have alot more you can accomplish naturally.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Definately man. It would be at least after the IM comp before anything else. But some combinations will help with collagen synthesis.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats true... but you can do low doses to achieve that for one thing. I dont think you need to do it to gain muscle, for collagen however it might be a good idea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Lisa and I were talking about it last night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Well the collagen is the idea right now. But I'd be lying if I was to say I wan't curious.... You know?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Hows she feel about it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, I've got a lot of research to do yet. I've been looking and it's hard to find REAL research w/out biased opinions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

She actually supports me in this as long as I know what I'm doing and get continual check ups with a DR.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats true... but there are probably some sites that have accurate info, just have to search for them.  Might take some time, but worth it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, it's kinda fun doing all this reading!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

When I get a chance I want to give Fire a call.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats good!  Wouldnt want you to do anything that hurt your relationship.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Only 32 posts left.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, he'll have some decent info... as will others on here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, I was surprised she was so understanding and supportive of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, mudge is a wealth of info.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Going for the big 3600 eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

My main concern is I don't want to go to jail


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, that'll give TGS something to strive for!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, understand that she is going to be reaping the benifits too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Your coming up on 2000


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, going to jail is a bad thing and might not be good for the ol nursing career.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

That's true! Unless that's supporting me and driving me to dialysis!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

She doesn't want me any bigger than I am now though. That's the great thing with her, she understands and supports my passion even though it kinda goes opposite her desire of how I should look.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh, she says that... but if you were the same weight and ripped she wouldnt complain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Maybe I'll be a nurse in Jail!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Or something else...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

No, but some inmates would probably play doctor with you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

WHAT, you saying I'm not ripped now?!? J/K, I do have ripped tendons though


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

in the literal sense of the word


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No, but some inmates would probably play doctor with you


That's what I'd be afraid of!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

But hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

THe going to jail part.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats why I can never go to prison.  I'm too pretty a white boy to be in there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

or the other.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, was going to say... but decided to refrain


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Have you ever seen 25hours with Ed Norton?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Nope, any good?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I knew where your thinking would take that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah good, but deals partly with the whole white pretty boy going to prison. He knows what will happen, and how they knock your teeth out in the beginning to keep you from biting.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

screw that...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

I'd gum that shit off.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Guy tries that, he'd best be ready to loose it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, through the whole movie you don't know if he will make it to prison or not because of what he knows will happen.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Agreed, I'd rather die than do that. They'd have to beat me unconcious, which I guess is what they do.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

so what happens?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

1 more post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Gotta watch it! Unless you really want me to tell you!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 19, 2003)

Gotta split, take care bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Later Justin. Have fun w/ family!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello Rock-whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

What's up David, God-like figure? How come you always come right at the end of my posting after I leave?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 19, 2003)

David is allowed to do that rock. When you establish yourself as a King Post Whore as our david did, then you too will be able to do that. So post on, post whore...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Naw, that's fine w/ me HEE. I just wish I had the honor to whore some WITH him. Maybe one day...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Alright, little whoring to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

watched Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Chevy Chase cracks me up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Shame he doesn't do good movies anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

always reminded me of my dad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

lisa watched it too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

but doesn't really like chevy chase


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

still laughed though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

how could you not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Saw LOTR 3


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Sooo goodd


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Definately best of 3


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

For me it goes 3,1,2


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

2 was good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

but not as good as 1


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Lisa really liked it to


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Should I study over holiday break?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and play catch up when semester starts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

There are so many books I want to read over break


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

but the apartment is a mess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Have to clean it sometime soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

How far behind me is TGS now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

ANybody going to whore with me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Soon as i leave David will come along


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Maybe I'll pretend to go,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

and then trick him!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

38 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

37 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

36 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

35 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

34 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

33 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

32 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

31 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

30 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Well this is boring!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Where are my friends?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Going out with Lisa's parents tomorrow night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Place called Casablanca's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Middle eastern


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Sit on cushions or something


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

should be fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

we'll see


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'd chat with ya Rock, but I am on a shitty connection, another time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Old Girlfriend called tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

No problem Iain, another time buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

pretty serious gf too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

first time talking to her in about 4 years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

wants to get together with lisa and I when we go visit my parents


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm excited about that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

She's going to be staying with her older sister


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

who I used to date before her!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

We'll see if she's talking to me after 9 years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

she's married and pregnant


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

my wife is cool about meeting them too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

we'll see what happens


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

8 posts left


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I love this site!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Send the wife to bed and start typing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Be cool if she posted here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

not interested though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

last post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

All alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

noone to chat with


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

A few quick posts while I down my shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't put PB in them anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

So now they suck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

HAN said no more PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

So it's his fault


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

My apartment is such a mess right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Haven't cleaned for awhile cramming for final


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

going to borders this am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Try to find a good book about AS


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hopefully better than searching web


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Kinda warm in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Lisa's going to post office


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Mail off the Telescope to her brother


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

New movie coming out looks good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

It's called Hidalgo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

anyone seen previews?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

It's got Aragorn from LOTR in it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I cried during LOTR3


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I can say that because noone is reading this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I can say anything I want.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Shakes almost gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But now I want to get to page 33


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

BTW, wheres crash?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

the next contest will be easy w/out him


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I though he would grace this thread sometime


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I guess not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

C'mon new page...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

isn't is 25 posts to a page?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I thought I've done 25 posts already


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Guess not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

There we go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Bye all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Off to borders


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Fun times!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

See you all later tonight hopefully


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Just one more post!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I cried during LOTR3





> I can say that because noone is reading this!



 Just buggin Ya!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

OH NO!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Just got back from Borders


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Not too thrilled with what I got


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

but that's all they had


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll have to order something from the internet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Lisa went to post office


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm about to go back to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

still not feeling good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Taking Lisa out tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I've already said that haven't I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

So when is TGS coming back?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I wonder if he'll be surprised


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Or see this as a little inconvenience


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Everybody done shopping?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I pretty much am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Just want to fill up one more page here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll have 50 by next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and 5,000 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Go me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Almost next page


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

My fav number is 32


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

because 4x8=


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

32


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

16 is alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But doesn't have the appeal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

of 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

8


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

or 32


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Good bye


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

for


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I cried during LOTR3


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I can say that because noone is reading this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

You guys aren't supposed to actually reading my posts!!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, but, I had nothing to do this morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

ohh, that's just not right!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Found a site on internet


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

where you can watch some movies for free.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

http://stevekraft.com/movies/default.htm


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Let me look into this


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

gotta lot of Britney videos!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Helps if you have cable modem. Most movies work, some don't.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm checking out an eminem video


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I have digital


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Here are some old movies.

Buster Keaton in The General.

http://www.virtuetv.com/film/featur...general_128.asx


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I just get sound and every few seconds the pic changes


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Alice sweet Alice.

http://www.virtuetv.com/film/featur...20010109_80.asx


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Like old movies Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

What's Alice?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

None of the links work for me.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

My Favourite Brunette.(bob hope)

http://www.virtuetv.com/film/featur...20010606_80.asx


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Whatcha up to man?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

The site must be down at the moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Your fav brunette is Bob hope?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I am recuperating from a hangover


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Dont wanna see beer for a while!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hangover? it's 2 in the afternoon, what happened?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Yup. Got to love a brunette like Bob Hope!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I stayed up way late last night, some people were over, and I drank a lot of beer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Get a little crazy?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Woke up at 10:30 this morning


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I had 20 different flavors in my mouth and the best one tasted like shit! Bleah. Wish I had alkaseltzer or something!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I did something similar on Thursday night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

'Cept it was tequila


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I dont want beer today, and people will be coming over tonight too. Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Drink lot's of water.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm doing that and Orange juice!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Anytime you drink, even though you don't want it try to match the liquor w/ water. Helps a lot the next morning!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I passed out before I could do that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Good for you man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Supposed to do it with it!  not after


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

More videos and cocerts.
http://www.virtuetv.com/film/independent/index.asp


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Take it easy today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes I plan on it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Your about to hit 700 posts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

That's what TGS needs to catch up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Actually he needs like 800 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

He'd probable do it all in a night


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

And here is 700.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

That's why I need to make it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

1,000 to catch up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Congrats Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I must get more water! Back in min.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Make 800 tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I've got a Sore throat, so I'm downing lots of water.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Gotta get something to eat soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I need my diet back on track soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But I guess not tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Got your water?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Guess not yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Pass out on the way?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Should I call someone for him?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Wonder what i'll eat tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Maybe they'll have steak.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

What happened to HEE?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

All alone again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Let me just finish up a page here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

THen I'll be done


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Just recieved a bunch of gear info!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Have no idea where to start


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

with it all


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I guess that can get expensive


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But hey


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

you only get to ruin your body once!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Elton John is playing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and Hee is missing it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Almost finished with this page


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Be up to 40 by end of weekend


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok am back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

There we go, new page!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Found other little movie clips also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey hee, I'm almost outta here.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah I have to leave in a bit too!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Those other clips I found are the good ones us guys like.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Any good movies?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

What, women ones?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

You know them porno clips.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Scantily clad?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh no. they show it all! I dont know if I should post the clips here, I dont want to get in trouble on this site


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Where are the links?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Hold on I'll send them to you PM


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

You can post them. There just links and have been warned what they are.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh ok. Warning Porno clips are here.
http://download.vidsvidsvids.com/free/grandtheft13.avi

http://download.vidsvidsvids.com/free/grandtheft12.avi
http://www.freemovies.nu/promo_4.avi

http://www.freemovies.nu/promo_5.avi

http://www.freemovies.nu/promo_6.avi


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I havent seen most of them yet, just know where to find it.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Plus I found tons and tons more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey, look at that. THanks!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

TSG would prolly like that.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I literally found hundreds of them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll let you know how they are!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Use this to make your donloads 4 times faster. I use it all the time.
http://www.stardownloader.com/


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

The first one I tried nothing happened


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool, I'm downloading that right now!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Try using the stardownloader. I use it and it makes it work fine. All links should work just fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks Hee, gotta jet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Take care buddy, have fun tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But not too much fun!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

You too. Talk to you later!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Well I decided to have some beer after all. A little hair of the dog.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Just what I need too!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

But I figure screw it, it is the Holidays


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

And I feel like enjoying myself


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

By having some beers.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

And maybe post all night long


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Just to annoy TSG when he sees how muckh more post whoring is being done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Good for you man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I went out to eat with Lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Moraacan


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

We sat on cushion


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and had belly dancers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

it was fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Belly dancers were hot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

When does TGS return?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

ate chicken


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and olives


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and lamb


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

and vodka


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

had a grand time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

the belly dancer got men up to dance with her


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

That was fun,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I wasn't picked to get up though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I was relieved


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Didn't want to get up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

She danced with swords too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

My in-laws were there too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

They had fun


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

What kind of food is Morrocan food? What did you eat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But I'm so tired now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Middle eastern food


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

You eat everything with your hands


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Like dried sticks and leaves?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I like the eating with hands part.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

They ceremonously wash your wands before the food is brought out.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Saves time cause you don't need to grab a fork or knife and such


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

No, lamb, chicken, olives, rice filled stuff. All good food!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I prolly asked but forgot, where in VA are you at?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Hopefully brown riced stuffed! Better for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

THat's right Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I got family in VA and go visit them a couple times a year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Not brown unfortunately


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

In Chatham, Dry fork area near Danville. Pittsylvania county.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Where in VA Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

All them carbs in that white rice you had! Well at least you got EFA's from olives!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

That's south ain't it?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Check back couple post for where in VA


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes by NC border. I still have VA drivers license


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Near Martinesville, Lynchburg that area. Danville is the big city close by though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

It's my cheat night anyway Hee (but then again it seems everynight is cheat night now!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Carbs? What about you beer boy??!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

4 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Then I got to hit bec


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I mean bed


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I plan on cheating for the holiday season, then get back to bizz after New Years. I still will eat realitivly clean and trai til then. Most of the time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Where are you Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, holiday season will be hard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm off to bed man! Goodnight!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

My comp froze


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Had to restart!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok rock, catch you tomorrow!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 20, 2003)

Theres some crazy whoring going on up in this thread!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Sure is Eggs. We are trying to one up TSG


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 21, 2003)

Shhhhhh...Don't let anyone know I was here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Sure is Eggs. We are trying to one up TSG



Who's TSG?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't want to post whore no more, so this will be my last for the day.  Only 3 total for the last 4 days.  Maybe I'll post sometime next week.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Satan....how ya been?
I haven't been on as much lately either...  So much going on in the last month.   Well maybe I'll catch up to you tomorrow...

L8R my friend...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been remodeling my house and just don't have enough time to post.  Even at work I'm planning and researching what I'm going to do next.  I'll try to make occational stops, but extensive whoring will not happen any time soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

So do I win!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Or is this a trick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Whens the next contest buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I miss your whoring here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll be back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Getting lunch ready


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

called in to work again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

still not feeling good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

it's mostly my throat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Eating chicken


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

and rice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

w/ mayo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

and honey mustard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

mmmm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Maybe 2 pages today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

David hasn't popped in lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Have I been forsaken?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Why David, WHY?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh, well


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

at least my food is good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wonder how Hee is doing this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Prob partied again last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

that crazy kid!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hopefully back to gym tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

gotta remember to keep it light


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

won't be easy...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Being the He-man I am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Naturally lift with superhuman strength


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

what else can you expect?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

TGS gave up on catching up to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Now I can just take my time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

No hurries


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

no worries


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Only 31 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

5,000 will be a good number


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

10,000 even better


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't think I'll ever reach Davids Status!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Always someone better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I wish there was someone to talk to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Lisa went out shopping


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Still have to get her Mom a present


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

We're not getting each other presents this year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Not enough money with school and all


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I got her some good B-day presents though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

What I really want is supplements


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

But I'm sure noone will get that as a present


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Never hurts to ask though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll probably get a lot of books


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

That's cool, I like books


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

No prob with that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

14 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wish my throat would stop hurting


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I hate that part the most


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't mind throwing up or fevers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

just sore throats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

looking for things to download to my pocket pc


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Not finding too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

7 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Where is Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

almost done


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

3 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

2 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

DONE


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Alright...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

time to relax


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

my work here is done


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

till later!


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

I know how much time remodeling can consume 
Especially bathrooms, those are the worst.  I guess cause there is so little elbow room to work with.  That and you need your bathrooms more.  You rip your bathroom apart and it causes chaos.

Well good luck on your remodeling Satan.  

Oh, I was in this trippy store in the mall the other day and seen some kewl satan figures or statues or whatever... I believe the eyes even lit up red   I was thinking of picking it up for ya, but then realized that I'm running into a bit of a financial crunch this year....  Sorry man...   

Anyway,  I better get off here and get something done on this Sunday...

Oh, and Rock...you sure are a post whore    I think you definately won this one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks randy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

You could have gotten at least


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

30 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

out of that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

YOU WHORE!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Thank you! I do try!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

At least this is not in your journal Fire!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

hahahaha  how very true Rock!!!  Glad for that!!!  I spent 15 minutes deleting my posts in my journal tonight and Risses journal too.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

well its 7.16pm


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

and i is bored


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

im at the gym


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

been here since 6.00am


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

supposed to shut at 9


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Damn thats a whole lotta ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I love that ass


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Jennifer has the best ass EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

so anyway


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

where was i


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

oh thats right


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

if no ones here at 8.15


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i'm shuttin


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

bloody hungry too


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i wanna go out to dinner wiff me mate


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Jennifer


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hog's breath'd be nice


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmmmm big steak


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

thick


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

with beer


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Damn thats allota ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Did i mention how much i love dat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Not to mention the girl that owns it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Did chest and tris today


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

damn the prefatigue in the tris


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

its a bitch on the tricep w8's


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Didnt feel motivated to start


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Makes it tough to do good bench at the start


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Once i got goin though


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

all was good


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

talk about doin some crap work


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

yesterday


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

pulled a fence down about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

had to load it on the back of the ute


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Got a nice tan while doin it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

talk about some roaches though


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

all climin through the wood


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

filthy bloody things


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Then i had the do the edges


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

of the grass


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Took me heaps


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

to start the edger


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

good thing i go to the gym


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hadn't done the edges for soooooooo long


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

then i had to mow it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

the grass


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

it was too much for the catcher


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

so i just mowed without the catcher on............


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

now i gotta rack it all up


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

that was rake.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

got Christmas lunch at my place


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

so the place is now tidy


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I put some lights up around the back deck


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

fairy lights under for that soft glow......


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2003)

7:16pm...wow!   It's 12:35am here


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

nice to drink beer there of a balmy night


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Just gotta put fly screen around


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

does mossies will carry you away


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i hate mowing the lawn.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

HATE IT


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

who's idea was grass around the house anyway.........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

put some lights out the front of the house too


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

just one strand


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

ya just gotta take em down again though


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

and they're expensive......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

especially in Oz


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

ohhh im hungry


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

need meat


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

might pinch a protien bar.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

ohhh that'd be right


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

someone just came into the gym


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i wanna go home soon buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Make it quick


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

yum....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

protien bar is good


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

you can get some yummy ones, cant you


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i havent tried a detour bar yet


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i heard day are da bomb


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

livin in Oz sucks


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

espec for a BB


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

supps cost heaps


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

everything is illegal


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

its a wonder i can take creatine


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

need to get more of that


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

prolly cost me $100


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

friken rip off


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

its not 10.48...... its 7.49


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

im soooooooooo bored


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i wonder if anyone would ever read all these posts


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

you'd have to be a tool


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

or just like lookin at J's butt


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

bla blaaaaaaa


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

hope i dont fall asleep on the way home


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i forgot to do cardio today...........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

building muscle is hard work


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

damn well takes alot of effort


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

get blasted Rock


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

refering to posts not the online comp


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

hell...... i'm ova 4000


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

takin long enough


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

what was i sayin


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

oh yeah....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

how hard it is to put muscle on......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

everythings gotta be right......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

the training


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

the diet


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

rest


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

im glad i'm not my training partner


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

he's classic hard core ectomorph


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

poor bastard


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i feel sorry  for him though


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

still, he wont eat enough


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i keep eggin him to eat more..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

screw this i'm shuttin down


----------



## firestorm (Dec 22, 2003)

whore slut bastards.  hahahahahahaha


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Now, that's alotta asses!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

What a buncha'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

total whores


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Spending not nearly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

enough time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

whoring like the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

rest here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe I can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

pump out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

23 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

posts to make


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

an even 3100?!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Am I alone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Firestorm?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I know you're around.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm 3 hours from


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

going to the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

frickin' dentist.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I've been poppin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

1600 miligrams


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

every 6 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

of Ibproferin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Tooth is killing me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I'll just tell 'em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

to pull the damn thing out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Two hours later...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll finally get to see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

LOTR 3.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Can't wait.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

3 posts to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

just 2 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

last one?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

WARNING!!!!!!


I will be definately here post whoring tonight for 8 hours straight!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll no way catch Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

But I'm going for 3500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

So like, 400 in 8 hours...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I can do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Even if I only post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

one word each.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Or maybe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

just maybe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

all smilies.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Who would do all smilies?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

C'mon TGS, you can catch up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, and Ris, I did read all the posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

You are blasting me, but are going to have to try harder


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I AM the post whore King


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm still sick though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Going to Dr. tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I have to, missed 3 days of work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Good thing I have a lot of sick time pay in bank


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm so bored though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Nothing to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I wanna go to the gym soo bad


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Every time I come in here the size of this thing has doubled.  Its like you gave birth and now you have to feed it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm just sitting here getting fat!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Watch some movies and chill.  The internet will fry you after some time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Eggs. Just watched Down with Love


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, this is my baby!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Everyone helps feed it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Watcha up to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Jen's coming over soon huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lost eggs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I have some research to do today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

and bills to pay


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

gonna be a fun day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lisa wants to talk about finances


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh joy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

My fav talk


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ris is catching up to me now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess Eggs is really gone now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

All by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Gotta give my ex-girlfriend a call


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lisa and I are going to meet up with her next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

should be fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

if not a bit weird!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lisa is cool though


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

If not tight with money


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Finances... thats always fun. 

Meeting up with an ex?   Whatever for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you believe she wants bill paid FIRST, and then we buy other things!?!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, Lisa is definitely cool bud.  She supports you in most of what you do... and a girl thats tight with money can be a good thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Iaian


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

She called me out of the blue man! Coming home from college


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, that's why I keep Lisa around!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Still... why would you want to meet up with an Ex?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I mean, mightn't that put undue stress on the relationship?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm having car problems... just had my coolant pump in my VW changed about 4 weeks ago.  Now my car wont hold coolant, and I'm 20 hours away from my regular mechanic.  Since its a VW not everyone can work on it... and I just called the place near me and the guy told me he couldnt fit me in until next week.  So people getting oil changes are more important than my car that could overheat and die because some dill weed wouldnt work for a couple hours on it. A bunch of BS, I think I'm just going to go sell it and pick up an old American car.  At least I can take those anywhere to get them fixed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

She's an ex, but also a close friend for 4 years. Lisa is meeting up with her with me. She goes to Bible school, so I don't think there is much threat. I mean, I am irresistable but still...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

So what are you sick with?  Catch the flu?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, I go to a bible school Rock... you know that doesnt mean much anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That sucks Justin! Is it leaking Radiator fluid? If it is I used to pour pepper in the fluid, was told that helped. Second thought, don't do that. I remember the van getting worse when I tried that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Probably the flu. She goes to Moody Bible college in Chicago.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I decided... its best to buy a car from the country that you're in.  No ifs, ands or butts.  Just too problematic to have to deal with it otherwise.  Now, oriental cars are not necessarily the case here... there are so many places that work on them because there are so many they fit into the same group.  So the only cars I'm really referring to are European, Ruskie, and ummm, any other podunk car producer that might be out there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That sounds about right Justin! Are you going to buy a new car? My car is about 5 miles away from dying on me.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, pepper in the coolant huh?  Yeah, its the same as leaking radiator fluid... though the VWs cooling system is slightly different.  Either way, really inconvenient.  I need to go pick up an old truck or something that'll last forever with a little TLC.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I cant afford to buy a new car.  I'd just have to sell the Passat to a dealership and then pick up an oldie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

you gonna pick one up in Kansas?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Ah, Moody... its a good school, still applies though   Knew some kids in Chicago that were part of my "College and Career" group at church that went there.  Good kids.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Probably cheaper in Kansas... but in the same way I probably couldnt get as much for my car here.  So it'd even out.  I dont know if my car can make it back to Chicago, if not then I'd just have to sell it here and get a rental.  Once I get to Chicago we have plenty of cars to use.  I'd still need to have one though... unless my family wanted to give me their old Windstar   Might have to  Unless they already gave it away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'd push for the old Windstar!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess I'll find out what she's like when we meet. Haven't seen or spoken for 4 years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Getting my lunch together right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Fried tuna and eggs


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, and I could put that cash back into my mutuals.  Problem is, the Windstar has a half steel half aluminum block, which causes trouble because expansion rates vary and over time it destroys the heads or something.  I dont know cars, just remember my family narrowly missing the recall.  Still it took 100k + miles to get nasty... might work if I'm really gentle with her.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

My family gets here later today, guess I'll push for that.  In which case, I should try and get my car back to Chicago because I'll get more cash for it there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mmmm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, worth the shot. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lisa is out shopping right now.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, make sure and give your wife lots of hand holding, glances, and kisses when you can during the encounter.  She'll appreciate it 

I took Jenny to meet one of my ex's parents when she was here. Didnt mean to, and actually tried not too... but saw them at church and they invited us over.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

for her mother


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Absolutely nothing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That's funny eggs! How'd it go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Probably spend more on her mother than everyone else combined!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm trying to set it up so it's not Just Lisa, me and her. Invite some mutual friends to see them too. Be fun for me since I haven't seen them for years and hopefully be less ackward for Lisa and Trudy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Does Jen go to church in Sweden?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

It went pretty well... but it wasnt something that I'd wanted to do to either Jenny or the ex's parents.  The Mom was having a hard time accepting the fact that I'd never be in their family.  So in reality it might have helped her get over that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Well I guess that's good. I miss Trudy's family, we went through a lot together. How long were you with that particular ex?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Jenny is the one I spend the most on.  Priorities change.  So my Mom gets the $20 gift   When I was in the military I'd spend $100 or $150 on my siblings without breaking a sweat... now I'm in college.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

yeah, this year we tried to keep it $50 all the way around. But when lisa goes out by herself for her mom, I know what's going to happen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I should be leaving soon


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I couldnt see spending that much on my Mom.  I'd rather just buy her a couple small things because she is the one that does the stockings and the big gifts still (well, her and my dad) and keeps our Christmas going.

This year its kinda spread out though... my sister and her husband are goig to be in Maryland, my brothers in Baghdad, and we're all in Kansas with his wife and their brand new little baby!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

but I should also just get 30 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

How much longer you in Kansas for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, I'm over 50 pages!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

that wasn't my goal till next week!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Alright, got some studying to do for next semester?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Peek-------abooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess being sick does have advantages


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Heyyyy, Babs!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

In Kansas until the 26th, then back to Chicago and picking up Jenny on the 27th.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

You trying to get rid of me Eggs?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, if breaking 50 pages is a goal, then being sick can be a good thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Got a back up plan in case of car trouble?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, only a little   You still up for lunch around the 7th or so?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Little things man, little things count!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I hope so! Schedule still hasn't come out. I'm at their mercy. Know if your staying or not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

What? you want to whore in here by yourself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Mwauhaha, I will own the Rock thread then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha! It'd prob be better off!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

It's alot of responsibility though Justin. Not easy being such a gracious host!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

When your schedule comes out give me a heads up and I'll plan accordingly.  We could go out and party if you have the time off, haha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Is it just the 7th? or "around" that date?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

9 more posts


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

around, I'll hang at other friends in Maryland before that for a day or two.  I can stay with them longer though if it needs to be the 8th, or less if its needs to be the 6th.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Still top 10!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I never plan to leave it!!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not so gracious, so you can stay


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds cool man! One of those days should work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Naw, you could do it man!!! They might like a bit of attitude!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep, when you find out which will work we can figure it out then.  How was LOTR 3?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

4 posts and I'm gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Make that 22 posts, Ris is #1 right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

It was great man! I thought it was the best out of all three!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lisa really liked it too! Some powerful moments.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Seen Matrix 3 yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't believe Ris did that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Passed me on the statistics...


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

You WHORES! 

I'm off teaching spinning now  

Wustin, wuv wou


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

by using my own whore journal!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Jen, have fun!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Jenny says I'm not old... but I'm turning 25 in 6 months... and damn do I feel too old to not have a job and money coming in.  Definite downside to being in the military and getting out, you're kinda displaced for a few years.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Gotta keep lovey stuff down on this thread!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Honey!

Wuv wou twou!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean man! Feel the same way, I'm 26, will be 27 in 6 months.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Even though it was great experience, I feel like I just got out of HS and am trying to make a life now.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

On the flip side, he is helping turn your whore thread into the biggest whore thread of all time.  Still has a way to go to catch up with the one word whore thread and stuff though.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Whens your birthday


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, but I'm patient. We'll surpass that! Gotta make goals and keep or exceed them!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

July 9. Yours?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

nm, in a moment of unlaziness I looked it up myself.  We're about 2 years and 7 days apart.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

er, 8 days I mean.  May 31st is mine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

26 is when I got a tatoo down my ribs, cut my hair and dyed it blonde (came out orange). Lisa says she doesn't want to be around when I hit 40


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, me too... but I'm a bit impatient at times.  Just want to get things on the road. Plus, a bachelors means less every year, so in reality I need my MBA.  Want to get the company I work for to pay for that though.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, I've been feeling old since I was 14, so I dont think I'll ever do anything drastic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That's less than 2 years, isn't it? By like a month.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't go making me older!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

er, yeah... had it backwards.  its 1 year 11 months and like 22 days or something.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

whateva gramps


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

It's hard to remember to enjoy the journey. I'm always looking 2-4 years down the road thinking, "I'll be happy and relax then".


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice try there! Gramps, hah! My tatoos will keep me forever young!!! :0


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, well thats true... and truth is relaxation is always on the horizon and never in our pocket.  Until we're old and then we've been going and going for so long we wouldnt be able to stand relaxation for long periods.  Need that stress.  At least a little.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost finished


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, at least until your skin gets old and wrinkly and you cant see what they are anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, the stress from my final about killed me though!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, well you got him beat in the 7 day counting... look at mine, I'm consistenlty in the top 10 when I'm on.  Big change from a month ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

What do you think surgery's for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Alright, I got him beat all around!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah your posts have definately been going up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm gonna go grab a shower. See if that helps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I probly need to get away from the comp. for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

See ya Justin


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Later bro, take it easy!  Umm, and take a bath and relax instead... showers too quick and over with.  Been getting lots of vitamins as well?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

My post count is going up quick   Not like Rocks or STG, but still... its moving.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> In Kansas until the 26th, then back to Chicago and picking up Jenny on the 27th.




Hmm..I don't have a lot of time here at work to break the both of your posts


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, suuuuure Babs.. thats what last place always says


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I AM the post whore King


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That's right Ris baby!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Back at it again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Just checking in!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm tired


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Didn't sleep at all last night


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Still got to go to gym and workout.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't know how that will go being so damn tired


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Wonder where rock is.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

He must be with Bullwinkle at the moment...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Rockie watch me pull a rabbit outta my


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Go you Rock...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

your date joined


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

compared to mine


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

and then the


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

number of posts


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

did i mention


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

how much i love


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

that ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

What's up guys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ris, you trying to race me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

You'll kick my ass, I'm sure!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I doubt it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i got too many


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

clients to train


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

one is


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

10 mins late already


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

bet she wont show


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

time 4 morning tea


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Nice try there! Gramps, hah! My tatoos will keep me forever young!!! :0



Not when your skin sags and they morph into some grotesque caricature or look like something Picasso did on LSD.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

mmmmmm


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you like clients late?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm talking to my parents right now.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

No,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

So not much brainpower going here


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

if they're late and the next person is on time.......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Not when your skin sags and they morph into some grotesque caricature or look like something Picasso did on LSD.


Never happen!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

hi to your mum and dad from down unda


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

then tough crap!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

another hot one today......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll tell'em


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

yeah, i cut em short


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Might be able to get cheap tickets to oz


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

talking to them 1 on1 or msn..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

really??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Through my aunt in law


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

need to come to sydney airport


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

1 on 1. Not paying much attention


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

When ya comin??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe only $200 round trip!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't know that!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

WTF!!!!! thats awesome!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

free accomodation at my place


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe on Spring break


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

just kick the kitty for food

get ya free training while your here too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm excited about the possibility


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

So does Lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

The training will be fun!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Do it Rock!! I'll take you up and down the east coast and whatever else you wanna see, me and Trace will take a holiday


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Training will kick your ass!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm sure it will kick my ass!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

How far away would spring break be


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That would be soooo much fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

April or May


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

what's the weather like then?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

My 33rd BD in April


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Would Trace mind?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Just starting to get cool again bit the beach is still great


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Awesome man!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Not at all


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Does it ever get really cold there?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Anything you would want to see inparticular while here??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Go to Doc tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah mate it gets down , coldest would be 4-6*C at night and 8-12C during the day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

KANGAROOS!!! AND WHIPS


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Whips.....   you mean  ??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That is cold. I didn't think it got that cold there.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Kangas are no prob......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Like Indiana Jones


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

This is fun to post while talking to parents


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

makes it more enjoyable


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i think we could find a whip somewhere....

Middle of winter gets pretty cold


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Your client here?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

aren't they gettin pissed at you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

They don't show cold Australia on TV!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

They don't even know


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

no show, slack chick, i think she was scared cause she doesn't normally train with me...... i think i gotta rep


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Just say uh-huh every 10 sec.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> They don't show cold Australia on TV!




We only got snow down in the mountains...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Just say uh-huh every 10 sec.


 uh-huh...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

How long would you stay for??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

You were ready to sling her ass huh?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah mate....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know. I'd like to do 2 weeks for the money to be spent.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

2 weeks easy.... stay longer.... you double your money here


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

uh-huh...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

How far you wanna travel around.......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

We'd love to see the outback and rough it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

When we were missionaries, we wanted to come to Australia


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I gotta go set up bowls of water


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

too dry in apartment


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

might be cause of sore throat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Talk to you later!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I gotta go set up bowls of water


.... 

Outback hey........ we could arrange a bit of that too


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok bud


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Next time we should msn......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

might go and do my journal


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

yes, thats a good idea


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I leave for the gym for a little while and everyone whores!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I kill me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Look at your posts Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

almost 800!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Good job


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm eating cake and ice cream again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Leftover from Lisa's party


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ris is #1 again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Unacceptable!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

17 more posts


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I need 38 to get 800.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I am on two sites


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

At the same time posting


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Stuff u Rock


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i got all arvo


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

with no clients


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

a whole


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

9 hrs


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

although Trace is comin in


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

might have to


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

take her into


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

the massage room.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

and


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i gotta train


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

at about 4.00


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I checking out a new search engine.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

shouldn't make too much


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

difference


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Better than google.
http://www.searchbastard.com/


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

searchbastard......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

you got too much time heeholler


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

whats up Rock...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

great search engine.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

falling behind


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Just type in beer or sex and hit submit


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

"Here's your 157 search results, bitch! "


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Stuffu cat food.......


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm tierd


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

tired


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

No sleep last night


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Must sleep tonight


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm gettin sick of eating tuna!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

wife is here


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm getting sick of eating tuna also.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe buy some canned Salmon instead


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Fried tuna is great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Tell wife I said hi!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

put mushrooms in the tuna


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ris you ****ed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Stop knocking me off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

of


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

#


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

1!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Am almost ready


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

To call it a night


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi rock


----------



## heeholler (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm beat.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

gall damn, rock..you have a post whore in my week of absence..havne't you?????


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

To easy rock........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

he's a post superwhore.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

didn't get a chance to read that you wanted me to say hi....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i suggested the massage room to Trace........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

she didnt go for it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I said come back one day and i'll give you a massage


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

She's like "i bet you will"


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Rissole *259* 
rock4832 *206* 

As he streeks away..........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

you know what i'm missin


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

by whorin it up here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

man, I have some work to do...no......not actual work..whorring work...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

30 hrs of DBZ in 4 days.......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

what is dbz???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I've still gotta head cold...don't wanna lift and have my head explode....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

reminds me of a dumb child poem:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

you may think it is funny


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

when your nose


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

is cold and runny


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

but it's really snot....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

rim shot, please!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey that ryhmes


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

baa daa dumb.......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

hence..a POEM!
nothing gets past you...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

:duh:


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Dragon Ball Z......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

sure is a whole lotta ass in this thread...great ass tho....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

what about it?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

gotta love it hey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I have 'med head'....
I hate having the fuqqin cold!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Is DBZ........


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

my dose is all stuppy....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

med head


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

pages and pages of nice ass


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

gotcha

see the new transformers?
kinda really blows..hard!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

do you get the sci-fi channel? Did you wathc the Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

gonna change it up later with different shots


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

did you like it?
It was overall, pretty good


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Which channel is sci-fi.... i dont think so


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

everything was just too drab.
the colors.....everything was drab grey / brown


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

You mean transformers armada


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I am on my 6-oxxo now..
what they say about the side affects


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Boobs.......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

is true....
man, I am breaking out! I feel like I am 16 again....
can't wait to be off it....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you like BSG...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I will leave the boobs to the GF....
but I am taking out some stock in clearasil!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

what....... zits.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

thats gotta suck


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Did you like BSG...


overall, I did....hope they speed things up a bit..more exciting....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Cant use any gear


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Prolly wont get it here for a while i would think


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

BSG that is


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Oz is to strict on the gear


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> what....... zits.......


yep...
funny...Kris, being a veterinarian..likes disgusting things..we were in the bathroom part of the hotel room, and she saw my back and wanted to squeeze them...
all I heard was.."ohh..that was a goosher'.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Training in 1 1/4hrs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Oz is to strict on the gear


guess that is why you 12 egg whts???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Training in 1 1/4hrs


will be digesting my pizza in 1 1/4 hours..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep...
> funny...Kris, being a veterinarian..likes disgusting things..we were in the bathroom part of the hotel room, and she saw my back and wanted to squeeze them...
> all I heard was.."ohh..that was a goosher'.....


 Did it hurt..... Trace is like that when i get one.... sharp nails


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

mmmmmm pizza......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

naw...she's gentle......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

whats Kris think of you using....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I had to run way outta my way to my client's house to drop off more flyers and a Christmas present to them and didn't get a chance to make food..so..had to get something..that would last all night..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Trace trys to be gentle, guess i'm just a pussy......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a pathetic excuse bro..... i like it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

hey.... wanna touch J's ass.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Just put your cursor over it and you can caress with your finger


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Need an energy hit........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

just did 1/2 hr cardio on our new bikes


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i kinda liked it...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

gee that sounds sick comin from me........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

need to go to the beach too


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

post


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

bad thread Rock


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

to time consuming


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

but i like it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

sooooo much ass


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

did i mention..........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

how much i love that ass


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

still streeking Rock


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Burner no keep up???????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> whats Kris think of you using....


she WON't let me use the real thing....she told me straight out.
Kinda funny, about a month ago..I was at the entrance to the club (I worked at) and one of the guys that goes to my gym was walking past. (This guy is HUGE, bb competitor)
He mentioned that it looked like I was getting bigger, and was a taking anything. I told him the 1-test and was having good results. He said that he had 10 vials of test..the real stuff..and if I wanted any...um..nope. thanks. GF won't allow it, and she a surgeon....the thought of what she could do to me with that scalpal....makes me cringe!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

too busy eating pizza


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

had to go down the hallway....
now have to call GF...she is about to go to sleep..be back in a bit!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

she cares about you.... awwww....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

i feel like going to watch DBZ for a bit


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

now that i'm sooooooooo far ahead of da Rock


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Rissole *310* 
rock4832 *206*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

WHORE!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I will have to go and look at all the threads of the past week to kill both of ya!
I've still got 9 hours of work!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> i feel like going to watch DBZ for a bit




Haha... When I would come home from work thats the first thing I would do was watch DBZ.  Saw nearly all the episodes in 1 summer.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

never got into it...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

The idea of making your viens pop out and screaming "Aaaahhhhh" and making yourself 10x stronger is kinda cool


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

that would be kinda cool....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

It is!  Plus some of the shit they do is pretty insane...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Umm, whats DBZ?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Dragonball Z?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

yo! Eggs!
how's life? just got back lastnight! I would love to say I was going thru IM withdrawl..but Kristen kept me pretty busy....

Speaking of which...Jenny should be on her way back to you soon, sin't she?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I decided


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

to whore here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Just to spite


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Rock in his


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

own thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Went to the dentist today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

for a sore tooth


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

and left with a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

a root canal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

4 hours later.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

But I started and finished


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

a 367 page book


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

all in one day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

and that's hard for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I've only read one other


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

book this whole year.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

That was satanic.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

you should have


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

flossed more?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

root canal? ouch!
Sounds painful.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

so I had to read it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

get some good meds?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> so I had to read it.


did it have pictures?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, Kristen kept ya busy huh?  Have a good time and some sun?  Man, I could use a beach vacation with Jenny right now... its getting cold up here!

Jenny will be here after Christmas.  We're going to spend New Years in Chicago and have a good time up there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

For business purposes.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

well, bet you'll find a way to keep each other warm.
I think I am working New years....
yay...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> root canal? ouch!
> Sounds painful.....



No, my second one.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> For business purposes.


doughnut recipe book??


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, we will.  You'll have to make it up to Kristen later on... working all night on NYs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

What to whore about tonight?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Root canal huh TGS?  You go for the gold every time dontcha?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

This movie I'm watching.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

It's called...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

hell, I can't remember.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

yep, 1800 - 0600.
I might pop upstairs @ midnight to see if the 'add-a-man' club sets off the fireworks from Pikes Peak.
It's a tradition here. A club hikes up Pike's Peak and @ midnight, set off some fire works...something to do..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, 'Revelations'.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

On Sci-Fi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I recorded it a couple of days ago.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

ans I'm watching it now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

It's about unlocking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Biblical codes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

and how a bunch of evil shit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

happens when you do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

It's pretty cool.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> hell, I can't remember.


must be a real good one....
Drew Carrey just came on here...
went to Wal-mart before work and picked up a few movies. (I love the $8.00 rack!)
Men of Honor "I want my 12 steps, cookie!"
Get Shorty - Look at me
The Last Boyscout - lemme guess, you were walking, slipped and your dick fell into my wife..

good movies..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Busy day today.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

the bathroom door?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Got off work at 0700.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Went to the dentist.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

what are y'all doing for Christmas?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I was a little slow on that one   Looking for a new car... last one went tits up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

got root canal.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Walked out of there at 1125.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I was a little slow on that one   Looking for a new car... last one went tits up.


I want a new Lexxus GX470....
I just don't happen to have 56k laying around....


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm in Kansas with my family... brothers wife just had a baby, so thats exciting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Quickly drove home and changed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

and went to see the new


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Lord of the Rings movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Got out at 1520.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Ahhh, sorry TGS, I dont take much stock in witch craft and magical shinnanigans.   I've yet to see anything... just seen alot of whacky people who claim to.  But, the more I see of them, the more I'm convinced they are trying to earn their super secret spy decoder ring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

picked up daughter from daycare at 1550.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Went home and waited for wife to come home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

She walks in at 1812.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

In bed by 1830.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Up at 2100 for work.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

want to see that movie...maybe some time next week. Kristen doesn't like those kinds of movies, so will to either go by myselg, or go with my friend who, no doubtedly be on his 5th viewing of it..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

And here I am.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

But I'll tell you what, it does make for some damn good movies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Not doing my job again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Gonna hit 3200 posts today then stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I rented movies to watch.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Black Hawk Down and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Behind Enemy Lines.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

What movie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Although I don't feel like posting today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

and I'm not in the mood to hit 3200.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll pause here with 30 left.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

small goals are important too...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I have some major catching up to do!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Jeez, not even having a real conversation in here... just talking to yourself?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jeez, not even having a real conversation in here... just talking to yourself?



Yep.  Why talk to people who don't like me here?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Yep.  Why talk to people who don't like me here?



Now who told you that   I'm pretty sure if I didnt like you I would have told you so


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Umm, maybe I did.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

No, dont think I have.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

But you'll be the first to know when I decide so!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Cause you're #1 on my list champ.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, maybe not #1, but certainly not #6,183,532,673


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

make that 694, damn birth rate is sky rocketing


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

*sigh* Unlike God, Satan has no sense of humor.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

that was pretty good, eggs...
I have been awake since early morrning..and am slowly fading..and I have to stay here till 0600...

Who doesn't like you, TGS?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Mwuahaha


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Ouch, I remember pulling those 12s in the military.  Sucked... especially when they became 14 or 15 because military chains of command are inexplicably poorly staffed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_Who doesn't like you, TGS?



Let's just say I got a couple of PM's about everybody's secret feelings about me.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I havent PMed you... I dont like you THAT much.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Unless it was that one time I was drunk two months ago.... but I'm pretty sure I was too busy dancing on tables to be concerned with IM just then.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

anything good happen while I was gone?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I'd hate to have missed anything


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

sometimes, sacrifices have to be made, though....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought my powerball ticket this afternoon


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

it is up to 134 mil.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sometimes, sacrifices have to be made, though....



I don't that anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I could get by on that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

hope I win!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

would be a great boost in my conquest of world domination!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I don't that anymore.


damn city codes!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Nah, not so much.  I havent been on all that much though, besides visiting some whoring threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I've been whoring mostly on other sites.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Mike, if you win, how about we go on a nice ski vacation with the girls.  Of course... if you wanted to pick up the tab I wouldnt complain


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll bring the drinks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

done.....in Europe...

ah hell, have to come back here to the rockies to compare!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

I got to try the new board a few weeks ago..it rips!
someday, I will take some lessons to advance my abilities...
might be going again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Though I dont know if that'd be so much better than the old ways.  Im quite sure you'd be content with 10 million if you had to be


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice, I'm hoping to get some boarding done this year, we'll see how it works out between school and work.  The East coast doesnt have as much good stuff as in West Coast, Colorado and Utah, etc.  Of course, I certainly wouldnt mind a week up at a chalet in Verbier, Switz.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I need to call it a night.  Have lots of car stuff to take care of tomorrow so need to be somewhat alive.  Hope the night goes by quick Mike, catch ya later.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

what kind of car are you looking for? Never did say, did you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

later, justin


----------



## Eggs (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, something cheap   Not sure yet, but I just want a good service plan (pref 60k) and good gas mileage.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

honda civic? 15k or so....

hey...someday, we should meet up in Chicago..and go watch the jerry springer show...should be for some good laughs....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The idea of making your viens pop out and screaming "Aaaahhhhh" and making yourself 10x stronger is kinda cool


Hell yeah


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

is that an injectable or oral?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Oral boy...... how are ya??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

sorry m8 i been reading the posts


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Damn always miss eggs


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

You win lottery, you gunna chip for me and Trace too


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

*note to self* PM TGS


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

DBZ was cool, caught some episodes i missed first time through


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Get about 7 hrs of it again tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

lying on gym stretch down mats watch foxtel.... who could complain...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

except maybe the patrons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *note to self* PM TGS


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

you bet! get your pass ports ready, mate!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

that's a lot of cartoons!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

don't know if I could sit thru that many....
I'd even have trouble with the BSG marathons...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_


Your TGS.... i'm a Christian..... i need to pm you... about my feelings for you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

ah....you too shy to share your emotions????


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Ya gotta be an addict B

the parsports are ready


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

no, he said eariler that people that didnt like him pm'd him or something.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

there's another 7.5 hrs on thursday and then the same on friday 
DBZ that is....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Your TGS.... i'm a Christian..... i need to pm you... about my feelings for you



Let it rip.  We're open ears.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you hear how much Rock can get plane tickets to Oz??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

3,200 posts.  Watch out David!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Let it rip.  We're open ears.


Bad attempt at being funny TGS...... on my part.....
You know Christians and the Devil.... mortal enemies.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Did you hear how much Rock can get plane tickets to Oz??


$200


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

ok...ripley's believe it or not is on now..don't know why...just havne't changed the channel yet, I guess..

THey just had some fuqqin freak on. 94% of his body is covered in tattoos.
Now, I like tattoos. I have one, might get another. But to cover your friggin body with them? Damn, that is dumb!
He is in his 30's..and is a cook. Not a chef..but a cook. go figure.
moron..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Bad attempt at being funny TGS...... on my part.....
> You know Christians and the Devil.... mortal enemies.....



Then you know little of me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

is that all?? 200.00???
hmm..might have to make it down there.....
clear off trhe couch, Ris! I'll bring you some...stuff!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_He is in his 30's..and is a cook. Not a chef..but a cook. go figure.
> moron..



Working at McDonald's?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Stuff!! *rubs hands together*

He's thinking about comin to my place, hey, its cheap...
gets the tickets off his sister or something


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Leather couch in summer, not good, leave aircon on all night 

Put you out in the shed........ better


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Ever see a movie where the bad guys waste ammo and shoot it into the air?


I want to see a movie where the rounds return to earth and who gets hit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm starving right now, so what do I have to eat?

Hot 'N Spicey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

we were thnking of that while watching the video od trhe iraquis shooting into the air after saddom got caught...
hmm...gravity..what goes up..must eventualy come down....simple physics...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

@ TGS


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

the shed?? That's the higher I rate?
That's where all the creepy crawly things are...and I watch the crocodile hunter...y'all have some of the most dangerous creepy crawly things in the whole world...
oy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

haven't had a spam sammich in a long time...
hmm.....with mustard...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll take you on a creepy snakey spider hunt if ya want


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

I wouldnt do that to ya mate


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Put the kids in one room and set a bed up for you and K in the other, as long as your not too noisey 
We could go diving up the solitary islands..... very nice
Big spot for greys, dragon fish, and the greatest concentration of sea anenomie (sp?) in the southern hemisphere


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

where'd ya go bud??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Must go toilet.... now!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Why anyone would let Rock's thread hit 2000 is insane.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and 68 pages thanks to me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What the HELL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What happened in here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

You all went CRAZY!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I was comfortable in my post whore status!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn you bastard.  I just got done pushing your thread to page two!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Now I'm threatened by 4 extra people!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Now I got to start over!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice to have you back Burner!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What's up TGS?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

You've been a busy little satan!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Gotta make my w/o shake, be back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I wish I got paid a nicle for every post I can make.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

That would be cool TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Your catching up man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What, 500 posts in a night?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm feeling better today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Still have to go to the doctor though


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

thanx, rock-
well, gotta go!
later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

So I come on you duck out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hope you had a good vacation!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Almost time for the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

First time in almost a weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Excited


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

afraid to look at statistics


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Holy crap, TGS blew me out of the water!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Least I'm ahead of Ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

He is so close to catching back up to my posts though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Im going to have to spend


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

alot of alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

in here to put


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

adequate distance


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

between us


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Deep down your all whores


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

But I'm still KING!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm the Godfather!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Whore Godfather


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

You guys are going to force me to 10,000 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Alright, I'll do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I've got lots more poems I


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

can recite into


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

my journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

off to w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

catch ya later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Back from doc's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Just flu, what I thought


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

But now I have a note


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

to excuse me from work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Wife is writing paper


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

can only post till she


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

comes back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

then she get computer


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have alot


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

of whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

to distance myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

once again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm so tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Prob did too much at gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

but felt good to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Back and forearms


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Uh-oh, wife is coming


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll be kicked off soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

But I must WHORE


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

It is now my nature


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

The nature of a post-whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

That'd make a good book


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Look like I'm by myself here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I wanna play PS2


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

but I sold most of my games


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

How stupid was that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't answer


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Can I get 26 posts before


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lisa comes out?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

we will find out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I live on the edge


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

don't you think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Still have to get her mother a present


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

We are going there tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Nothing like waiting last minute


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

18 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

My christmas is going to be busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lots of people to see


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

In between working


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I like working holidays though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Only serious cases come in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Makes it more worth it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I hate when sore throats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and runny noses


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

come into the emergency room


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What the hell is the


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

EMERGENCY???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

You see your reg DR for that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

They WILL see you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

if you have one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

too many people don't have one though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

but you should!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

lecture over!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and so is my posting


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

she hasn't come out yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

how lucky am I


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

71 pages,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

How freaking awesome is that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Be over 100 by this weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

posting under pressure


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll take a nap soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

going to my in-laws tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and spend the night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Gotta get to work from there on Christmas day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

long two days


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

sad when people die on christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and you have to tell the family


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

that's waiting there


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hopefully not this christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

we can always pray!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

72 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm so proud


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lisa is still getting dressed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Listening to Charlie Daniels


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

You have to tell people


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

if one of they're loved ones


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

dies!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Man that would


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

bite!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Did you tell Lisa


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

about comin to Oz


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

and stayin at my place??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Should have a client


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

in about 5mins


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Slept in this morn


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

and missed my first client


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

serves him right


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

what kinda freak trains at 6 in the morn


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Shes here, time to go bust some ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Have fun training!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm not the one to tell people family, but I'm with them for control and support


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lisa is excited too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Might not be till next year this time though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

For money and longer break in school


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

But we will come, I promise


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I wouldn't pass up this opportunity to meet you!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Time for me to head to


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

the gym.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

chest day today.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

should be fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Have fun Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyone here to chat with?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

or am I going solo for 51 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

guess solo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm used to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Have fun too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Missed another day of work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm so sad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Not really


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Just relaxed all day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe watch a movie tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

League of Extraordinary Gentleman


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Or Bad Boys II


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Now that I wrote them


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

They sound gay, don't they


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Who cares


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

for once I dont' have much


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

to talk about


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Warm day today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

almost 60 degrees


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lisa is out shopping right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

not much money left


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

missed a meal today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

kinda slept through it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think I need the sleep more right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

How many posts will TGS and Ris get tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

enough to cripple me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Why they want to hurt me so much I don't know


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

J/K


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Anything good on TV tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Let me see


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

nothing yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

everythings a repeat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

still watch 8 simple rules


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Show is done by a christian


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Miss John Ritter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I always liked his stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

poor family


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Grew up on Three's Company


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lisa wasn't allowed to watch it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

can you imagine that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

strict family


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

'bout time to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

turkey and peas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

MMMMmmm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

But I don't want to get up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm too lazy to get up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I hate that 10 second rule


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Always lose my message


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and that sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

C'mon people, where are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Page 75 soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

By tomorrow morning it'll be 100


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm leaving for a few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Actually tomorrow for 1 day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and then a week after that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I won't know what to do!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll miss this soooo much


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Someone will take my place


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

and noone will like me anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Bawl....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What do I have w/out postwhoring?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

NOTHING!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hehe, that was fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sure ya'll miss me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

something fierce!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe I'll go to 76


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

page that is!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm getting hungry though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Must eat something!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

getting very hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

must go eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

before it's too late...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

must swell stomach


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

w/ bad food!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

So bored right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Listening to Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

wish I was seeing them


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Not the group


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

but a group of them


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

about 10 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

then I'll take a breath


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

c'mon, I can do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

can't I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

gotta keep my posts up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm gonna be crushed...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

the days I'm gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

No posting while I'm gone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hows that sound?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

just got back in


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

had good workout


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

now I think I will


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

enjoy myself a bit


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

by having a couple beers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

More beer buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Not good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Shame, shame


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

still there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

still by myself!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Im back


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

just fell like enjoying myself


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

for the holidays


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

wont be having many beers tonight


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

but I feel like just going


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

for broke until


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

the new year when


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I am changing attitude and workout


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I need this break any way


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Cause I am getting a little


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

burnt out from it for now.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

So I may not even go to the gym again


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

until the New Year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Blasphemy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Naw, that sounds fine


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Just don't overdo it buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

coupla weeks can take you down if your not careful


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Only will be on weeknd actually


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Will only have a few tonight


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

then none til friday and sat


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

until new years eve


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

So only like 3 beer days left for me this year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sounds good!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Then back to business!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

How was your day?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Slow at work


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Then again I quit so last day Dec 31


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Thinking of trying that new supplement


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

M1T I keep reading about in the new year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sound like a good supplement.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

You quit your job?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Why for?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

No advancement for me, they keep hiring outside company


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

They hire inexperienced to run site when I have 20 years exoerience


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

HEY HEY HEY.......IT'S FAT ALBERT?

Anyone remember that cartoon?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I remember that cartoon


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

so now I can focus on classes and work independently


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Babs, are you going to stay with us?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I will make more working for myself anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

you ok?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

My cat hit something on my keyboard and now everything on this page is in huge letters. how do I fix this?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

could be better


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sure you'll do great Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Easy to fix


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What do you have in mind as your own business?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

click on view on ie explorer


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

How do I fix it?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I am a carpenter, I do all phases of construction


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

click on IE Explorer?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

My grandfather was a carpenter.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

yes


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I typed it out and lost it


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

click view


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My cat hit something on my keyboard and now everything on this page is in huge letters. how do I fix this?




Is it just this page or, everything you open on your desktop, etc?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

scroll to text size


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't get it


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

then click on what ever size you want


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Got it! Thanks. It was just this page Babs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have it on smallest now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

here...let me tell it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

The text, babs! the text.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

okay,......never mind....you fixed it.....<sigh>


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What are you going to tell me?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

or hold down conrtol tab and scroll mouse whell try it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> The text, babs! the text.



I was just going to tell you to look for 

View (on your menu bar)
Then Text Size, etc..........


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I like your avi Babs, but I think you should put your pic up! Your so pretty, it would be better than that one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

That's how my cat prob did it Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

And I used to work with computers!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Do you have any projects lined up Hee?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll tell ya how the kitty did it.

was the cat on your right side or left?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

control tab and scroll mouse wheel will do it also, just hold down on control tab on key board


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

right in front of the keyboard, trying to get attention


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

what pic would you like me to put up?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I have plenty of work lined up


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

But am still deciding on change of career


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> right in front of the keyboard, trying to get attention





Or...

ALT  V


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Good for you Hee, you should feel good about your decision


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

phone call, back in a minute


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

figures


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

My fav is mommy posing for kelly


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

then in the leaves and clothes on (was there a clothes off?)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

lmbo...

Not yet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Well...I don't think I could fit Clothes off in as my Avi.

Wanna try it out for me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd love too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a phone call too Hee, but I still managed to talk to my friends here!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

well...then do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm getting dizzy following you around Babs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

gotta send me the clothes off pic!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

pffff....as if.

I know what you mean.......dizzy...

Who can fit my AVI


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Let me see


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll post some avi resizers in a sec


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

http://support.persits.com/jpeg/pick_jpeg.asp


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.gifworks.com/


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2003)

WOAH!!!  Thats kick ass heeholler  Thx


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cool Hee, like my new AVI?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Hard to see, I will resize it on my end to see what it is


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok I see it now


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2003)

who is that?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Who is it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

why are they soooo much smaller?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

This stinks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

It's my girl Babs


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh that is babs in you avi? ok.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I mean your avi


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I hate this keyboard


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

still havent went and replaced it with split natural that i like


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe you will get one for Christmas


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

presents


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I like presents


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

ever notice that when you get older


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

you really do not want as much?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

ok, maybe you do...but at last for me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I like big stuff


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

kind of expensive things...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

so I don't really ask for too much


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't want people spending too much on me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am getting some moccosins from my girlfriend


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

kind of like slippers, but cooler


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am always walking around the house barefoot and might need to run out to the truck


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

so, I am getting these things....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

'cause I have wanted them, but wouldn't buy them for myself


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

Kristen wants a robe to wear from her condo to the hot tub.
so that is what I got her


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

oh, I did buy her that gold and pearl ring I gave to her on the vacation we just took


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

next year, when I have gotten out of the hole I have made from starting into my new career


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I will be able to get better gifts.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

of course, Christmas isn't about pressents..it is about friends and family coming together and sharing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

but as I stated above, I like presents


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

but now, that I am older, I like to give better than receive....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

that is why I liked being in the military and travelling.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm with you B


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I was able to buy unique gifts that recipients would not have otherwise have gotten


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

i like expensive pressies


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have gotten some really great gifts, I think.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

not as many just better quality


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

Creative gifts. THen, I have to try and out do the gift I got them the previous year.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Guesses??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I can be fairly clever, if I do say so myself


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

that is why, this year, I had to give some basic, 'generic' gifts..which annoy me.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Thats a hard call


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

they are useful, but not 'special'.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

example of a generic gift...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

Can't wait to have some extra $$ to be able to travel again and find / create some great gifts again


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

like a garage door opener


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I enjoy watching the look on my family / friend's faces as they open the gifts.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

that is the best.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought I would have flipped the page by now, but it seems I still have some posting to do....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I wanted to leave work 1/2 hour early this morning


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I was plain exhausted from being awake from 0930 the day prior and wanted to be home by 0600 this morning


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I work on a military base. I left a few minutes later than I wanted, then got stopped at teh gate, becasue an alarm got tripped, locking the base down


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

traffic didn't get released until 0555. I was barely able to navigate home.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think I was asleep 20 seconds after my head hit the pillow


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought I had stopped drinking my water early enough, so I wouldn't have any problems while sleeping


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

but I ended up waking up three different times to go to the bathroom before I had to wake up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

that was annoying, but I got some good sleep none the less


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I still have a cold, so it took me a good 45 minutes to get all the crap that accumulated in my chest / throat while I slept.
I am tired of this


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

If I do not kill this cold within the next week, I am going to the Dr. to get some real drugs to erradicate this!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have had thisn cold for at least a month now....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I made an egg and turkey sandwich with coffee for breakfast


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I use coffee mate, cinnamon vanilla creme creamer.
it is awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

Had to run some errands before I had to come to work


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I was running a little late, and got here about 4 minutes after the hour


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

that isn't very important in most jobs, but I work shift work. imagine sitting in your chair, counting the minutes down until your relief shows up so you can go home.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

you want to leave on the hour...if your relief isn't there a few minute before the hour, you are not gonna leave on time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

veryy annoying.

I have been doing shift work since 1993.
I can't stand it, but it seems to be what I have to do..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

as you know, I am moving into real estate


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am finally getting some businees, so I will hopefully be able to go full time early next Spring


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I couldn't just jump over, as I need $$ to pay bills


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

damn banks and mortgages are funny like that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I hate borrowing moiney...you have to pay it back...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

that is why I play the lottery...so in hopes of one day..not having to borrow any more money....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

until then, I won't quit my 'day job'...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I was listening to Christmas music this afternoon


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

it helps to put me in 'the mood'


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

not that kind fo mood...a holiday mood.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I just ran out of cough drops..but not coughs...
that 'tickle' you get...argg!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

it is the tworst when you have to cough..one of those long, loud coughs..in the movie theater.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Semms like everyone left


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Is ok cause I got to go to bed


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I see sheik yerbouti is online


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I know him from two other sites


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Is good to see and know


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

others form other sites!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I mean from other sites...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Dang Burner, I could learn some from you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Hee


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

hey rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm going to bed now too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hope you have a good night buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Things will work out great for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am full od useless knowledge..
I should be on jeopardy....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

or at least, Wheel of Fortune...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Or Jerry Springer


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't live in a trailer...wear a mullet, have sex with any of my relatives...
can't be on Springer..sorry


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

where was I? oh yeah...my vast knowledge of useless information..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

so, while in the military, we played the 'name game'. which we played on this forum some time back


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I won then, as I pretty much did here.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I once played for 4 1/2 hours against one other guy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

we only allowed 10 seconds to think of a name


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

if you didn't come up with a name in that time, the game was over.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

4 1/2 hours is a VERY long time, when going back and forth spouting names


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

it was mainly movie names. I do not know spaorts names in the most part


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

either fictional or actual names were ok


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

some how, these are things I know.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

relevent things like coming up with the cure for cancer..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

are a bit beyond my grasp.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I know a little about a lot


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

and also, a lot about a little...keeps me rounded out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

wish I knew more about politics and investing


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I will learn these things. they are on my list of 'to do' things


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

maybe this year, I will be able to take some classes.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I would like to learn Spanish.
beyond being able do more than order a drink, find out where the bathroom is. Oh, and get my face slapped..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

astrology too. I have looked up into the night sky numerous times. (I used to be an AF cop, and have all night sentry duty, looked at the stars as something to do)

and would like to be able to recognize the stars I am gazing upon


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

cooking class too. Gourmet stuff. I am already pretty good with my grill and can do basic baking.
I want to be able to be proficient in all manners of the kitchen


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

have I mentioned my keen ability to make a bowl of cereal?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I once saw a class at a local community college I was going to go to if I had stayed in New Jersey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

hmm..New Jersey, a great place to leave..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

Anyway, the class was a comparison and contrast of the major religions of the world.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

the big ones, christianity, judiasm, budism, islam.

not that jehovas witness bullshit. and actual religion..not a cult.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I like air.
I breath it regulalry. every day. all day. all night too! What can I say, I am addicted to it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I breath too much when I scuba dive. I ma relaxed, but still consume too much air.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I seem to have to surface 5 - 10 minutes before my diving buddy does, and he has to surface with me as well


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I feel kind of bad for him because of that...oh, I'd like to stay down there as well...I missed a big barracuda on the last dive, because I had to surface early.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

hey look, I am posing # 2487 on this thread..isn't that amazing....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

speaking of amazing, ever watch that show Ripley's belive it or not?

There are some wierd, odd things on that show.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

it was on the other night. There was some hot Ms galaxy on. she wanteds to set a new world record for longest parasailing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

she stayed up there for 8 hours.
how friggin hard is that to do?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

hell, I sould go down to Florida and do it for 9 hours to get my name in the record books..also to say that I topped ms galaxy....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

which of course, would put her on the bottom.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

kind of a missionary thing


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

spaeking of missionary...I find it a bit arrogant of missionaries back in the day to try and convert people to their religion


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

some still do it today...but probably more indirectly


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

what do I know....I am not savvy on religion..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I consider my self a non-practicing catholic


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I just find it to be a boring religion.
go in, stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down, kneel, stand up.
oh and have more or less the same rituals every Sunday.

year after year.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I tried baptist.
southern baptist
fire and brimstone stuff...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

didn't much care to be 'yelled at'...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I wen to protestant while in basid training, that was fun, but that was fun for basic..not the same in regular protestant.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I think of myself as religious, but not go to church to prove it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

tried reading the bible once.

I started at page one and tried to read thru it. I forgot how far I got thru it, but to put it down because it annoyed me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

better explain that:
I realize it was an interpretation of eents and such, but it went on like:
he said this, and had quotations, then he / she said this in response.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

who writes down everything people say.
IT isn't like the news media covering an event and quoting people


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

this was thousands of years ago.
c'mon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

maybe I will go and get the cliff notes version?
the bible for dummies?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

something.
I would also like to get an idea of the koran.

I think it is like the bible, in it being one of peace. not like the whack jobs that commit terrorist attacks against us


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

and say that the koran said they could do it.
or claim jihad


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

what a crock of shit.

holy war? give me a break. the iraq conflict wsn't jihad...it was a conflict


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

it wasn't even a war. yuou have to have worthy opponents to have war. We walked thru them like a hot knife thru butter.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

technology. that was the key.
we have it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

we can do more with less because of technology.

I do not like war. war is bad, but good things have come from it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

more technology (that can be used for non-war uses..I.E the internet) medicine.
These things happened by necessity in the frantic pace of war.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

history has proven it.

wish it comes in different ways, but that is true.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I am glad I never had to see actual combat. I was trained and prepared, but glad I never had to use my training.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I feel sorry for any dumb-ass who is pathetic enough to say that they want to go and kill.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

if you want to go and kill...you need help.
You go and do it from necessity. you have to. not want to. big difference.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

ohh...I was babbling again..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

hey, it is 0330 am...can't wait to go home!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Try the New Testament buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Old Testament is not a great place for people to jump into the Bible


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I used to be a missionary


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I agree with you in a way about what you said


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

That's not how my group did things


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

twas the new testament.

you actually read some of my babblings of the past evening???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm in nursing school so I can go back to the mission field with a more practical trade


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I believe in meeting the peoples physical needs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

If they are open to talking about Christ then, great


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

If not then you pray for them to be later


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

yeah...but you are going to have to change bed pans too, aren't you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't believe in arguing with people about it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I doubt many people become Christians from arguing about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

dang  rock, I was typing furiously last night...and I am NO where NEAR  your posintgs...you friggin whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I read everything in my house!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

and I only have 15 more minutes to my shift...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Change Bed pan?!! Hell no. I do emergency nursing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

dang...I babbled for almost two pages...you read all of it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Try reading James


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I will admit, some of it might have been amusing...but then again, I am sleep deprived


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I read all of your 7 pages of babbling earlier too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I know one person that read this whole thread when it was about 30 pages.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I cut my skin down to the knuckle once...saw the bones moving..pretty cool at first, then got a bit nausaeus...
don't think I wanna be near  blood and gore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

He was pissed he read it by the end!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

who did that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

It's very exhilirating. I love it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I was going to do the one symbol per post, but you have to wait so many seconds before you can post again, so


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I won't name him. He posts in here sometimes though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah that 10 seconds kills me!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I figured if I wrote about nothing in particular in sentances that would take up the alotted time I could post smoothly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I leave today and prob won't be back till next Wed


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

no name? chicken!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

You did a pretty good job!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I've learned never to name names!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I won't be back until friday.
I get the next two days off
(shift worker)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Today is Christmas eve right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

heh heh....good man.

I have to work on New years tho...that sux!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Cool, good for you. I work Christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I work New Years too.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

yep!
whatcha doing?
I am making dinner for the girl friend, then we are going to drive around and look at the lights


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

New Years is going to suck in the ER, especially later in the night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

going to see Lisa's parents. Nothing like a formal day of nothingness!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

I bought my lottery ticket. I ma hoping to win.
most liely won't but you never know.
I deserve to win as much as the next guy, eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Heading to the gym first though. Lisa keeps making me eat cake and ice cream.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

well, shift change! gotta go!
Merry Christmas, rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

To win the lottery would be so sweeett!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas buddy! See ya next week!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Noone died in the ER today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Busy as hell, but nothing serious


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

That's good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Spent the night...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

at the In-laws last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Couldn't sleep


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

wife snored


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

she never does that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

must have been congested


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

So tired at work today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

diet has been awful


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

can't wait till holidays are over


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

hate this time of year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

people forcing you to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

it's not right


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

just checked, my paycheck wasn't deposited


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

wonder why


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I need that dough!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

maybe tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I really hope


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

everyone have a good christmas?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

went to this baptist church for christmas eve


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

it was soooo hot and small


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Not a very good service


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm tired, bout time for bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I had though I had more posts than this


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I thought I was almost 5,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Eggs- the 6,7 or 8 is fine with me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

6 or 7th would be best though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Let me know


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm bout off to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Night everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

see ya some tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> then she get computer



Only 1 computer in your house?  HA! I have 3!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

And I'm like 1 day away from finishing another build so then I'll have 4!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

I'd like to stay and whore, rock, but I actually have to work today!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

Tomorrow maybe?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

and the next,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

and the next...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 25, 2003)

You thought I was gonna go on forever!  C-Ya later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

4 computers!!! I have one and a laptop that doesn't work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Too much porn downloaded for 1 computer?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll be gone for a few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Perfect chance for you to bury me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I've no doubt you will do just that!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

So now I am home and


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

gonna have beer today and tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

none more til new years eve


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

then back on shcedule because


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

I need a break right now any way


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

so now is as good a time


----------



## heeholler (Dec 26, 2003)

as any


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

For a whore thread,it sure is quiet!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> For a whore thread,it sure is quiet!!!


It isn't open for business right now!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rock, prepare to be beaten.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You're only up by 400.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

er. . . 500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I'll fix that tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have no doubt you'll do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

but I will come back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

and bury you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You're only up by 400!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

W/out a sweat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Someone called in sick and I'm still here posting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have to say I'm impressed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

9 left little man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

That sucks dude


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

sucks for both of us!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm sure you crushed me on the Statistics


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

I've been playing before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You see the top posters?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

come tuesday, I'm serious


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

you're done for.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Let me take a look


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You might as well join another forum.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just for now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

For girlscouts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

four


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Holy Crap!! 800 posts?!?!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

three


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Awesome man!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

two baby!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

If not crazy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That's it!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I still got time for more!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

419 to catch up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

my fingers are killin' me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Go for another 100


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

I gotta go


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

See ya Tuesday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I rule!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

How many posts you think you'll have by then?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Go for another 100



I will.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

Christ Rules, but at posting your pretty good!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How many posts you think you'll have by then?



6,000!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

See ya later buddy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Christ Rules, but at posting your pretty good!



Christ?  Who's that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2003)

6,000? 1 day to catch up then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

yep 6000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

then I'll check myself into a sanitarium!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with my carpel tunnel syndrome


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and crooked knuckles!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

back to my own thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Good luck catching up Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll come back TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Hee, come over here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

So glad I'm home


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

so much to catch up on in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I want to find another job


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

im still kinda new..what exactly is whoring?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't want to go back on New Years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Greeky, Whoring is just talking and making as many posts as possible. Doesn't even have to be about anything.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

as long as i dont catch any std's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

come whore with me Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Naw, that only happened once!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

You from NJ Greeky? I think Hee is from there too. What part?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

You here Hee? What part of NJ you from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

The goal is to rack up as many posts as possible. Post whore status!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Im from Ocean County, Toms River


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

What happened to Greeky?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Where is greeky from in Nj


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't stay on long.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

We scared here away!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm asking but she got frightened by the STD's.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Why cant you stay long rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

That always happens, shoot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just visiting for a few minutes


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yeah, got family in Chatham, Dry Fork Danville area, Pittsylvania county Va


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta clean the place up, just got home!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta come further north!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

old bridge, middlesex county

btw..i think im addicted to peanuts...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Might head down there if things dont work out here


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

and protein bars..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't get my paycheck last week


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Not too bad thing to be addicted to


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Old brige, I grew up as a kid there before moving to Toms River


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

What protein bars you like?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

ehhhh i ate too many today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I try to stay away from them


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

strive - smores flavor, by biochem


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

That's ok, I ate too many burgers and fries!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

i think i need to switch to olive oil soon..damn peanuts.. so addicting!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

How's the sugar count on them?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

ewwww friesss ewwww


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

i dunno, i finished them  but they r low carb..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

How many peanuts you eating? I like roasted almonds.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

I dont eat protien bars. I read a few things on them where it is inferioir protien and has sugar alchols


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

cheese, and chili fries!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah Hee, protein bars are last resort for me. Emergencies.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

whats the deal w sugar alcohols anyway?

too many rock, i have them as a fat source w meals which is ok, but when i eat extra outside of meal times thats bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

When they say low carb Greeky, alot of times the sugar count is a bit high anyway.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

greekblondechick is hot looking aint she rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Fish oil caps are good to Greeky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes she is Hee, let's not scare her away like the others!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you want to move south Hee?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

ty hee, i dunno i love my peanuts..they r so yummy esp on salads


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

True, true...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Might be good for you, a new start and fresh change


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

u guys wont think im hot anymore when i take b4 pics!!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes I do want to move back south rock. Nothin for me here. Really am thinking career change any way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I love peanuts too. Especially Peanut Butter, that's my addiction!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Go south then Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Lol. your a female greek! We all think females are hot looking!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

*drool* crunchy unsalted peanut butter..

and omg lemme tell u i had these delicious cherries today..i ate too many of those too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I wanna see your B4 pics!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Now cherries I can do without! My middle of the way pics are going to be real bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

i will take them in about a week or two.. prepare to be blinded


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

I am just gonna see how the next couple weeks go before I decide to move on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

She's cool to talk w/ too Hee! Killer combo!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

why will they be bad Greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah im killer..esp in 5 inch heels  NOT lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I love moving Hee. I miss traveling so much!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

cuz im chubbbbbby


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

ok time to go eat again haahhaa bye guys muah


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah she is! Maybe we will have another person who will join us here on occasion to chat in here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I doubt that Greeky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

See ya Greeky! Nice chatting!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

We can only hope Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Too many guys, not enough gals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I like it when Babs visits


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes rock, we can only hope...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hopefully Greeky will be bored enough to come back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

TGS is kicking my ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have soooo much posting to do!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

See ya later greeky. Come back and visit us again soon! *hint hint*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

And so many threads to catch up on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

That was refreshing huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta catch up


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

I will take time rock, but I have confidence you will do it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sick over my paycheck


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Ya she brought a nice refreshing air into here didn't she. God I love women!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yeah! I'll dust him eventually


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

I get sick everytime I see mine too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Know what you mean!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't get mine this week though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

THey made a mistake


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

For 2 weeks I need to go w/out my check


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I NEED that for the rent, and especially right after christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Try to work it out tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

I get paid every 2 weeks


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Tomorrow is last one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Where has Eggs been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I get every 2 weeks too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

You ok with this new change?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta be kinda scary


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

But also kinda exciting


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yeah I am. My choice. Got to restart comp, be back in sec, My ie keeps crashing! Back in a minute


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll be in and out a bit Hee.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm so tired right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

You back Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I like visiting the family


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

but am so glad to come back home


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Greeky, you around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Anybody hear from Babs lately?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Im back


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Just checking out whats on tv


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Lotsa marathons on tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Paris Hilton!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Not the running kind either


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

The tv series kind I mean.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Hows the house cleanibg going


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Its funny how a house gets so messy with no one home!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Back for a few


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Messy before I left!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

and a cat home by itself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm watching more TV than cleaning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Bout to eat some eggs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Any New Years plans?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't really have any


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

None here either


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

New Years plans that is


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Unless greekblondechick isnt doing anything


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

She can hang out with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Work on New Years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sure she'd love that!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

k back again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

We really need more girls in here for you Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

We'll have to round some up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

59 posts to 5000


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I will catch TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

and then bury him!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Parents just bought an RV


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Pretty nice one too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

They want to travel


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

So that's good for them


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just ate 2 eggs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

and they were good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Cottage cheese soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

and PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

maybe a few nuts for Greeky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

or just almonds


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

dipped in sugar!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mmmmmm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Am i by myself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I can whore by meself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

For half an hour


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Then good TV is on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Happy FAmily I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I like that show


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Legs tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

been awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

can I get to page 100 tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll try


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll do my own hottie list here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry Ris, J'bo is not on it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Definately Babs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

and Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Nikegirl


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Jill


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Atherjen


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Now these include personality,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

So if I haven't talked or read your posts much


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

that's why your not here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Leslie


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Wish they were all here right now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Lonely all by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I want to be a personal trainer


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey tool ya gotta put J on da list!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

but don't want to pay the money


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Naw, she's yours!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Shes got the looks and personality too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't want to intrude on that one


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Dont mean she cant be on da list


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Not my type. Now Babs...!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Leslie's a fox


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Am I on her list?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, Leslie is!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Babs yes... and Stace  <=wolf wistle


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the quote on your sig!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't know stacey very well, but great AVI!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Still don't know what a boyblade is


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd say your on her list
But you weren't on J's  but she dont know you that well...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Great pics from Christmas man!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll try find a link...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

You'd say I'm on who's list?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I've talked with J' quite a bit! Just preference I guess


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh.....

Leslies list..... well one could hope


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, and one does hope!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.beyblade.com/

If ya talked with J and dont recognise her butt then there within lies the problem


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I doubt she even knows me though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I usually don't study butts to your extent!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

hope on a rope....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

I only study her butt


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I still have no idea that beyblade is! I'm so out of the loop


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

What'd you get for Crissy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Good for you man! Good for you...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Books, clothes, nothing exciting. noone buys me cool games


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds like you had a good christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I worked on Christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

But I like that.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

A beyblade is a spinning top... you got a launcher and a top.
2 people play and use a "stadium" (big curved dish) ya rip your top into the dish and the 2 tops hit together last blade standing wins


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

What you do for work again??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

back in 30


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

work in Emergency room


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Wont be here gotta do stuff and get ready for our party tonight... early start for the kids.... Have a good one mate and i'll see you next year


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

im baaaaccckkk


----------



## Dero (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh hi.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Hii greek


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

marry me?


----------



## Dero (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> marry me?


Sorry,I don't know you well 'nuff!!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

lmao, weirdos


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

where do u get all those OTHER smilies???


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

Here are some greek.
http://www.mysmilies.com/?cat=evil&page=&frame=main


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Show's over


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

wb rock


----------



## heeholler (Dec 30, 2003)

And here too.
http://www.handykult.de/plaudersmilies.de/index5.htm


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Greeky!


----------



## Dero (Dec 30, 2003)

What show jou talking 'bout???
When did it start?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

ty hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Greeky, miss me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

so umm how do u use the ones on the site


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Dero, welcome to my whore palace!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

sure...lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

The first one Hee gave you, just click on the one you want to use, and then at the top of your screen you copy the code. Then just paste it in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Does that make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Is my thread back to working now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Greeky got the place to steamy I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Getting ready for the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

30 posts as part of my warm-up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

got aways to catch up with TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I bought so many clothes over the weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I  needed it though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

really bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I like my new clothes


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Now i'm sexy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Need some shoes now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe boots


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

So I can do some squats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New Years Eve all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hope you have a good one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll be working


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

All the drunks coming in


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

That's how I start my New Year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

can't beat it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I need to get some supplements


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

but no money right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

That sucks huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

gonna wear boots to work out today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Leg day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wonder what Hee did last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

New Year is here buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Time to drop the beer and get serious again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

We're gonna kick some ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Busy day today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Last post, c-ya


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2003)

Have a happy New Year Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Same to you buddy!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Is it really frozen?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

It was last night, not anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hee, you still here buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm going to cook dinner soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

bought my new scrubs today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Not happy about it though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

$60 for one set of scrubs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

and at christmas time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

How cheap is that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

You there Greeky?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Getting ready for tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I work 4 12hr shifts in a row!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

They piss me off sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Almost 100 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

How many more posts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

TGS is not that much ahead now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Where's Jodi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thought she was back


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I think she is in midst of moving to AZ rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Where is Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Jodi is?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Almost time for dinner


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

Taking over from here!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Let's see it done


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Let the whoring begin


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

what happened david?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

alone again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm used to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

23 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

what's tgs have?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't remember


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Getting hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Don't know what to eat tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

have to figure that out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Lisa is taking down the christmas tree


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

dont u get tired of talkin to urself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, I have a living room again


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

No greeky! What's up?


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

two


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

10 minutes is counting David


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

something's gotta give


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Don't forget pics tonight Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

What do you mean?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Chicken salad tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Talking to myself again


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

chicken salad always


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Work tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

cant decide if im going to wear the skirt or not tho, its coldd out


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

actually i forgot tonight we have turkey  turkey salad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Make your own chicken salad?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wear the skirt, better for the pictures!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

You'll have plenty of guys to warm you up


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

my thighs r too thick lol


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

Let the bodies hit the floor!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Surprised you don't eat Greek salad!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

feta cheese = fattening


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't believe that Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Feta Cheese= Mmmmm.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

u havent seen them lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

May I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I still need to read your journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

6 posts over


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Get TGS tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Alone again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

only 20 more to get TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I hope he sees this soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

watch this


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Good night Greek, I'm off to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Now she'll post soon


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

why r u so hung up on a number?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

anytime now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nothing else to do!  Told everyone you'd post soon as I said I was off to bed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

It's post whore status!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

TGS wants to have more posts than me because I passed him long time ago


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

how many posts do u need for post whore status


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

So it's a fun contest with members here to have higher posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

When your sexy like you, only 150posts. When your me 10,000 will get you some respect!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Actually, this is relaxing for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Got music on


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

haha, i hate having to refresh and scroll tho


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Got embarrased in a thread


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi GBC!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

just post without refreshing!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Where is david at?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I thought he was gonna post whore with us


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

hi hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

We should do our own thread then Greeky, so we are just talking w/out my rambling!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

im tired.how will i stay up all night..


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey I wanna be in that thread too! I am not done hitting on GBC!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

this IS your thread, Rock!    You NEED another one??  Whoops, you have two dedicated whore threads!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

He's jumping around Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I want one for Greeky, so she doesn't have to wade through my crap


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Of course you'll be in it Hee!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

i wanna eat turkey wont be ready at least another hour and a half tho


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

David, as an emerging postwhore king I need the room to do my work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

my stomach is unstable..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I got fish coming up soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry Greeky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Only turkey or are you making turkey salad?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

BTW, I'm past TGS!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

turkey + some kind of veggies or lettuce.. we'll see


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Have a beer greek. It will make you stomach more stable! It New Years! Enjoy by having a few!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

You live with family Greeky?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Remember pics Greek!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

yes

and ewww beer, i dont even drink much less drink nasty crap

and alcohol would make me sicker


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

i might eat a cracker or 50..those help..lol


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> BTW, I'm past TGS!!!




Mnnnn well, I'm gonna catch both you two tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

any plans Hee?


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Have a beer greek. It will make you stomach more stable! It New Years! Enjoy by having a few!




I don't think a beer is the solution!  LMAO!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Catch both of us? Our posts together are still 10,000 behind you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Have you seen a Dr. Greeky?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

No plans rock. Unless GBC aint busy later. Today was my last day on the job! Woo Hoo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

sorry i have plans

seeing a couple doctors.. going back soon hopefully


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

eating 3 crackers and drinking diet ginger ale..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Congrats Hee! Gotta run now. Try to get on at work maybe!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

i used to eat tons of crackers when i got sick and then go eat whatever other carbs i could find...mmm rice cakes and cereal haha im bein good tonight tho no more binges


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Hope you fell better GBC. Hope ya know I am only kidding you about hitting on you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

bye rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Different doctors?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

i dont mind getting hit on lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 31, 2003)

eh..docs suck


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Catch you later rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Tried Ginger ale Greeky? Bye, hope your stomach does well tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Behave Hee!!  

Happy New Years All!!!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm gonna behave rock!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool GBC then that means I can still hit on you then!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

OK, chilluns......  I'd love to stay and play (whore) but I have a script to read and work on some music fillers!

I may take a break and come back on but HNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  To you all!

I have to be at the gym at 8:30am tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New Years man! Have fun at the gym!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Greeky and Hee gone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Not to exciting here yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looking foward to pics from Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Someones taking a break from IM?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

No, that was Hee...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

digging up an old post


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

funny guy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wonder how long I'll be by myself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like Mike has M1T pretty cheap!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

wonder how long he'll have those prices


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

that's a very good price


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Superman's not dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

good news!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I haven't gotten yelled at for my scrubs yet


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

It $9.99 for 60 5mg tabs right rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yep Hee, i just saw that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Even I can afford that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

How much you supposed to take a day though?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe I'll stock up on some soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

How many bottles for one cycle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

2 or 3?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Mike is so good


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I dunno, there are some threads here on it thought. Opions seem to vary to around 20 to 30 mgs if I remember the threads.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Not good on liver though


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Im gonna order some myself too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

So that would be 6 pills a day


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

2 weeks on 2 weeks off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

one bottle will last 10 days


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Wonder if 6 oxo should be taken on off 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll just do 3-4 weeks on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think so Hee


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

And take 4 ad for lethargy with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Definately the 4-ad


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe trib too if that would help


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

a transdermal


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

We should ask fire to join us here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

heard too many sides from Trib


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes transdermal. Smelly transdermal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

go get him


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I might have to leave at any moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

so if I disappear


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

don't you worry!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

But for now I'm here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm past TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hee, where are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

He'll come back


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok rock! I'll be here all night to off and on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm so tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a feeling we will get busy soon though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Have to be back to work then tomorrow by 11am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I hope people will be sane tonight and not drink and drive


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

work sucks


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

So hopefully you will have a slow night in the ER rock!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I hate work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

In the DC area? I wish, but I know the truth.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Wait! Today was my last day at the job! What am I saying work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Working for yourself now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

that is awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

To bad greeky left


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I am taking some time off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

We missed you last night


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah where is she??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

how much time off?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

She is here in NJ and so am I


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

She's going out tonight. Maybe left already


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe a week or two, thats all


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

how far away?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

she lives a week or two away?!? How big is NJ? LOL, I know what you mean!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Your almost 1,000 HEE!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

About half an hour 35 mins or so


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

good job buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Give her a call!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn didnt realize how many posts I had. Believe it or not I never even look to see how many I have!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

If I wasn't married I'd drive up there myself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

That is the mark of a true postwhore Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

sooo tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

working till 2 am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

lucky me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

maybe 15 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

At least no snow


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't have her number! She dont know me yet any way but maybe after she scrolls through all the posts maybe she will wanna talk with someone with interest in exercise an nutrition!
Maybe she will log on and talk with us some ore one of these days!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

and not a long drive home


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

PM her and start a conversation with her that way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

She is really nice


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a short drive home


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Have any jobs lined up?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

My computer desk to the bed, not a far fall for me tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

where are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL Hee! Are you having beer?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah she does seem nice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

soon I'll have 5555


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I have work lined up with some friends


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think she has a video cam. do you have one?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Can you still see someone if you don't have a cam?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup am having beer, last time for a while


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't know how they work


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

No cam


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

That's right, tomorrow is a new beginning


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

sad leaving your job?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Had a call from a girl form school today on answering machine


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Even though I don't like mine, I always feel empty after leaving a job


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

Who's nice?
Snow,just had a regular blizzard here,lasted for 20 minutes,could not see across the street!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool, what happened to that one that was married but was calling you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Greeky Dero


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

A little sad leaving, will miss some people


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

What's up man?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

will you stay in touch?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

or cut all ties


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I usually cut ties


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

easier that way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I should get going soon


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh Rock,thanks for the welcome to your whorring heaven,just as I was going to reply last night,my puter decided to boot me off...
My server just went blanck!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

That was the one [I have no interest in her by the way I dont cheat at all and NEVER will]
We went to building inspectors class together and the Hospital she works at has union workers so I am to call there for a job. I already have a job with a friend but a union job wuld be very high paying for me and worth staing up here.


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

What's up somebody leaving IM???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

The whole thread froze last night. Noone could get back in till this morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool Hee, so she is still married?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

But it is unfroze now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What's up somebody leaving IM???


That was a mistake. Hee dug up TGS's old thread about taking a break


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I've got to jet, better pull some weight here!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes but supposedly having problems. I can read between the lines on that, but I will not pursue anything as I would not want that to happen to me. If she was single or divorced a different story.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah I am tring to be a post whore!


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh ,I see!!!Eh,shit happens!!!!
2 more hours before I start working...


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yeah I am tring to be a post whore!


STOP this trying BS.
JUST DO IT!!!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Will do Dero! Happy New Year to ya!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

So you got to work tonight huh?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Careful driving wherever you have to go Dero.


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Careful driving wherever you have to go Dero.


Yup,I will be dodging the drunkards that's for sure!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Will do Dero! Happy New Year to ya!


Same to you and your familly!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Careful driving wherever you have to go Dero.


New year's eve is always a busy night for me,always a bunch of shows going on!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

What do you do Dero?


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

I can't believe this is 107 pages, I have to read back to catch up on the gossip


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

really not much to read up on Katie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

In fact, past people have been upset they have!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow I just tried to post and it said page cannot be found


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What do you do Dero?


I.m a sound tecnician at a multi venue live theater.
I'm actually doing new year's bash,right now...


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

Everything is on autopilot He,he...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow, that's pretty cool Dero


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sounds like a great job


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Do I have time for 20 posts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Let's see


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

bought new shoes today


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

It is,allows me to post whore while the show is going on...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Really like them


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Pay good?


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

Shoes???I thought it was going to be boots...


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Pay good?


It's union,it does!!!Been here since 1985.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

still gonna get boots


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

couldn't resist the shoes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I only have ratty old sneakers


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

back into work in a few


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Happy New Years all


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Hope everyone had a good New Years


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

ER was so busy last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

but, what would you expect


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Still tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Don't want to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Wife has been off for 2 weeks now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Have to get all my meals together


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Long day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

tired of me bitching yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I can do this all day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Maybe I will


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

skip work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

just do this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I wish


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh well...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I'll prob be gone for a few days again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

because of work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Manager I don't like is there today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

She's the one I  walked out on last week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Haven't seen her since


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Maybe she forgot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I doubt it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

she's a real bitch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

and I usually get along with people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

not many on IM this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Alright, I gotta get ready to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

See ya'll later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Catch up Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

a few posts before work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I hate when they schedule that many 12's back to back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

i have nothing to look forward to each day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Least I'm not too tired right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Could be worse I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

wonder how Hee is doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

haven't seen him in a little while


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Can't believe TGS passed me again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

That guy is crazy post whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I pass him by 500


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Then he'll pass me by 2,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

But I can rise to the challenge


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll have a few days off next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

And my wife will be at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Look out then TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll come in full force!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hope today isn't busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

New Years eve was crazy busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

But New Years day was soooo slow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Kinda nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

But today will be busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Day after holiday always is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

And I'm doing triage


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

means I'll have about 200 kids and adults coughing in my face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Noone has manners anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wonder who will get to 10,000 first


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Me or Satan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I should challenge him on that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

but I don't want to embarrass him too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

You know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hopefully eggs will be comnig by soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

That'll be fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Maybe we can do the gym together


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Went to gym with dad over christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

That was fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, I'm here for a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

mudge has a great pic in the gallery


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd love to look that good!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

tired from work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

such a busy day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

can't believe I start school again in a week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Seems way to short


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

only 2 more 12 hr shifts left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

then back to normal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

anybody around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Greeky doesn't come in here anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

It's been forever since I've talked to babs or jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't know what I'm doing tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

just watch tv


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

let's see what's on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

not too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

where is everbody


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

TGS blew me away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

still have trouble with that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

going through Mike's website now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

got such good stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

need some money


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

finally got my check


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

didn't take as long as I worried


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

so relieved


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

looking up BCAA's right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

something other than crappy powder


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like on his site, lipoderm ultra did not get  good reveiw


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

that's not good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I plan to stock up on M1t


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

buy as much as I can afford


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

that and 6 oxo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

and then when it's banned


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll switch to AS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I mean, why not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

so we'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Still noone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

how lonely for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Have to check on some new threads


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

don't see anything good yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

something about gyno


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

what's up Rock-whore?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

looking at the pics no


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

Yo!!!Present!!!
Hiya Dave and Rock!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey David, King whore!


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> looking at the pics no


What pics???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Dero


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Pics of gyno, pretty sick


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

You still @ work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

You guys show up 7 minutes before I have to leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Naw, home now Dero. Spend time with wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

what about you?


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking at Xrays????
Hmmmm,sorry to tell ya sir but your tibia is where your metacarp is suppose to be...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't get into the dips thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Haha, very funny Dero!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm at home...No work 'til next friday!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm so tired,  don't want to work this weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, you are soooo lucky!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have 3 days off next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I gotta jet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

see ya later Dero


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

Later bro!!!
Still no Eggs yet???


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yo!!!Present!!!
> Hiya Dave and Rock!!!




Hey Guys!  Sorry but I was commenting in the journals!!  

What's up brothers??


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey David, King whore!




Hello!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You guys show up 7 minutes before I have to leave




IN THE GYM AND THEN EATING!  So solly!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have 3 days off next week



Uh-oh!  I smell a plethora of Post coming on!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Uh-oh!  I smell a plethora of Post coming on!!!


He,he...You may be right!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wonder who will get to 10,000 first
> 
> Me or Satan




Wow, too far to think about.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Probably you Satan.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Me?  I only got 6501...


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah, to rocks 5,800 I believe (not looking though)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Probably you Satan.


Well I see where your loyalties lie David!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

And I only have 5,660


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

TGS is like a whole 1,000 ahead right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

But I don't care


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

I can still whip his ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

And so it is on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

the infamous race to 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

and then to 20,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

then 30,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

then we'll skip 40,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

and go str8 to 50,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Get the idea?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

or do I need to continue?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

because I will!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

all day long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Actually I think I may anyway!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

or maybe not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Wonder how my diet is coming along


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Haven't heard from Jodi for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Maybe she forgot about me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

maybe she doesn't like me anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

My cat kept waking me up last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Fell off while walking on one of our mirrors


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Lucky I didn't throw her off our balcony


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

These are just little posts to slowly help bridge the gap between


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

TGS and I


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll sit down later...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

and teach TGS a lesson


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

I need to pass him by like 2,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm so desperate I get up early before work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

so I can post a few


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

I am pathetic


----------



## heeholler (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok rock where are you? You should be here whoring!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll be home all day and night so I'll catch you here later.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2004)

HHEEELLLLOOOO!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Work guys!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

tomorrow is my last 12 hr shift in a row


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

then I'll be back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

promise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Don't waste your time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm gonna pump out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

another 800


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

just today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

plus I requested the desk tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

So I'll be at 8000 in no time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Why don't you just admit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that I totally own you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm gonna go whore in my own thread now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and BTW david will be my little girl soon too.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

I must strive for that goal!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm gonna spend a lot less time in Open Chat.  So if you want Rock, go ahead and pass me.  I'm gonna take Firestorms comments to heart and do at least a little helping out in other forums.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

AAARrhhhgggg! did I spell that right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

1,300 ahead TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

So not fair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm posting 50 a day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

While you post like 1,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

But I'm not worried


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lot's of free time coming up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

last 12 hr shift today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

gonna be a long day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

but I'm off tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yahoooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I got written up at work yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

for walking out...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

when that bitchy manager got me upset


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Oh well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I always have a red neck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

anybody know why?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

other than the fact that I'm a redneck?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

For some reason it just get's bright red


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

for no reason I'm aware of


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

do you know how many guys have long nails


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

trim or bite your nails people!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

That looks soooo gross


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

gonna shave my body after the next pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

not sure about legs yet though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

that's too much maintanence


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Takes like 2 days to shave them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

today's sunday right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

gotta get ready to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

be back tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Should I change my w/o schedule?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Maybe do a Push/Pull w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Get more bang for my buck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Like Iaian


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

His w/o looks really interesting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I like the idea of doing bp's more than once a week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll ask around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

He says some of it is in Jenn's journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't remember it, but I'll have to take a closer look


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I think I may give it a go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Can't do Gopro's right now till elbow is better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

This seems may be perfect for me right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I guess we'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Listening to Chorus Line will I get ready for work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm Hardcore I tell you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

10 minutes till shake time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

can't wait!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I need to talk to Gopro about this w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

very interesting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I may just follow behind Iain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Might buy the M1T soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Don't know if I should take 6-oxo while taking it though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

on my way to Jenn's journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

take a peek at push/pull


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

just voted


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Tanks pic's look good


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

Just open up  the "open chat" section and comment on every posts.  Make sure you are opinionated and open minded backed by references when neccessary.  In other words, don't "pull" a Satan!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Where did that come from David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Back from work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Going to sleep soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Unless someone comes to post with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

anybody? I'll take anybody


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I haven't had a conversation in awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

talking to myself then tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

not too long though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

anybody working tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Just me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thought maybe Hee would be around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Greeky just disappeared


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hope everything is ok with her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

kinda miss her here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

gonna try push/pull tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm still gonna bulk I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I hope the contest is pushed back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm getting really tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm gonna have to sleep soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

still want to get M1T


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

only need the money


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

not too expensive though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Do I need to take 6-oxo with it though?


----------



## supertech (Jan 4, 2004)

Out of curiosity,what is that picture at the bottom of your signature suppose to be!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm headed to bed everyone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

have a good night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Supertech. That is Aragorn from Lord of the Rings


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Have you seen the movie?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Not to clear a pic huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

did I lose you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

do I post to fast?


----------



## supertech (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Supertech. That is Aragorn from Lord of the Rings




Oh,well thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

this is like fishing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

get a nibble and get all excited!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

No problem buddy!


----------



## supertech (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Have you seen the movie?


yes i have


----------



## supertech (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> do I post to fast?




Way too fast for me lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Don't worry, you'll catch up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

You like this forum?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I do, it's like a family to me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lots of info and lot's of good people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm glad I found it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Just wrote out my w/o for tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

we'll see how it goes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

kinda excited


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

and nervous


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

can't wait for Dante's thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

bet this is a good program to do on M1T


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

worried about my cardio though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't want to do to little


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

and I don't want to do too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

gotta fit forearms in somewhere


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

we'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

ok goodnight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Didn't you read my post?  Calm down...

I quit being a post whore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

No I didn't read your post.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Are you serious?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Because I'm not quiting


----------



## Jarhed (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Jarhed (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

What's that  Jarhed?


----------



## Jarhed (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Jarhed (Jan 5, 2004)

...I'm just joining the fun!


----------



## Jarhed (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Come join in buddy! But your pics aren't showing up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

We need to get your posts up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I feel so sick right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Not sure if I should try to eat again or not


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Fluids, maybe some Ginger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, wife is brining home ginger ale and chicken soup. I don't want my w/o to be a waste though you know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Guess I can post today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

not much else to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

surf the net


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

my stomach is so screwed up right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yuck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

wish lisa would get home soon so I can eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

she's still got at least an hour though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

so I'll stay here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

have to work tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

sure I'll be better by then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

gonna take my pics tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

hope being sick doesnt' makem look to bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

don't even get to wear my new clothes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

nowhere to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

maybe read later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

at least I don't have a sore throat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

that's the thing that kills me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm a big baby with sore throats


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I kinda like throwing up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

makes me feel skinny


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

J/K


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Work tomorrow then off for 3 days


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I need it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

gonna try gym again tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

how do I work on my grip?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll have to ask Dante


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

It's raining here right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Makes it kinda miserable


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Just found out I was supposed to be studying a chapter in my book over break


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I need to know it before classes start on Monday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

It's all lab values and such


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

and that is alot of boring information


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Not looking forward to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I need to do some cooking today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Don't know if my stomach will handle the smell


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

guess I'll find out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

wonder if TGS is telling the truth?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

about not whoring anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I hope not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I enjoy our little contests


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

FS wasn't putting him down


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I hope he knows that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe he's scared of me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Once a whore always a whore!

He will be back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

could you blame him?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Your right Iain. You at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

stomach keeps cramping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

This sucks!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah at work!  You should be studying


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I know Mom!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm hungry!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

How did you like the Push/pull workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll study later


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Try to eat and see how it goes


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

That is my line, I always use it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I liked it, but I felt like throwing up the whole time. I hope I stimulated the muscles enough. how do you like it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Not sure what to eat though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

So far so good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

should i try protein drink again, or solid food


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

What do you feel like?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

do you feel it's working your muscles?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

The key with push/pull is continous stimulation


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I still try to go pretty heavy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Not sure what I feel like. Thought of protein turns my stomach, but so does everything else


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Instead of doing 15 sets per body part once per week you do maybe 5 sets 3 times per week, continous stimulation


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

But how do you still go heavy w/o going to failure?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I am having a hard time not craving junk after the holidays.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I like doing bp's more than once a week!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I go pretty heavy.  I push my self to within a rep or two of failure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

So am I. Especially w/ nurses still brining in crap food and always offering it to me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm just used to failure, so it's hard to judge right now for me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I have always liked doing bp's more than once a week as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll try heavier tomorrow. I am resting longer than you too


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

No more junk around here at work so diet should clean up


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

you are doing 1 min int.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't feel my bp's get stimulated enough to last a whole week.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

some sets I do go a little longer, but usually change weight and wait 30 - 45 secs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

My diet has cleaned up, though I still need to cut out honey mustard and PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

When I rest even just a minute, my muscles are so tired and with the same weight on I can do about half the reps


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree, but I got caught up in the whole high volume thing, mind you I liked the feel of it, and I think I have made some progress.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

pb ain't that bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm drinking alot of water right now


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

it will probably take a little while to adapt to the shorter rest periods


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

It's not but HAN says I eat too much. To cut it out in favor of flax oil and fish tabs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I am already over 3 litres, speaking of which I need more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe I'm just lazy! It's probably in my head.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah Flax and fish are ideal.

Eliminating the PB could be a tweak when you start cutting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Good for you! i haven't drank that much yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

When are you going to start cutting?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I doubt you are lazy, mainly just a mental thing.  I never realized how important the mind is during a workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess for me beginning of Feb, though I've just been maintaining lately


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

After this weekend, I am sick of being fat, I already had a pretty high bf


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I know what you mean. The moment I start to think I should be getting tired, my muscle just gives out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

What is your BF right now?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Pants are getting too tight


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

probably 18-20%


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine is about 18% I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

what size pants do you wear?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess the finish date will be staying the same at apr 30


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

36"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm 34-36, depends on the pants. When I started the bulk I was 32-34.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Kinda hoped it would be end of May.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I was in a 34" last year, but then I got fat and stopped working out for a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

warmer the weather, easier for me to lose weight


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I like the apr 30 date, then it fits into how long I want to cut, but I can adjust


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

What is your weight at right now, and your height ( I don't feel like going to look)


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

this is always the time of year I try and slim up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

If it was end of May I could bulk one more month. I feel I kinda need it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Course it's always cold in canada!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I haven't weighd myself in a while but guessing 225-227lbs at 6'1"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

How long have you been lifting for?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

hey now it was 60 degrees here on Sat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

That's pretty good! I'm only at 205. I'll put more on next time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Off and on since I way 20, wish I started way earilier for sports and you>?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

60 degrees? any flying pigs?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I have always been over 200 since grade 12


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

a few I think they like the warm weather


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

off and on since 17. But back then I didn't understand protein and nutrition or overtraining. Not alot of good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I was at 194 early 1992


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

wife should be here w/in an hour hopefully


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

You and me both I have learned so much since joining this sight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

1992 I was 120lbs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Then it is food


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

2002 I was 275lbs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

oops meant 2002


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn good stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, this site and Jodi helped me out alot!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Have you even eaten anything today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I wonder if I should try sleeping?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah Jodi Rocks, Since I started posting a journal she has offered her advice, I really appreciate it


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Sleep helps me, but that is usually after being hungover


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Preworkout shake, then postw/o shake. Middle of postw/o shake it all came up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

afraid if I sleep I won't tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

that's how I am


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Man it is 1 oclock and you have only had a preworkout shake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Jodi hasn't visited my journal lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah and that came up I'm sure with the post w/o shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

lot's came up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

just glad it didn't happen at gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I wasn't sure a couple times


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

hey almost 6,000 posts


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Jodi has been moving to AZ over the holidays been really busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

then only another 1,050 to catch TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Why she moving?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe I should check her journal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Pretty impressive I am working on 1,000 maybe by the end of the month


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I haven't been posting my foods though either


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

by the end of the month? You can do it in a few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

just do nothing but post like me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't know the exact reasons, I think an ex of hers lives there and she likes the warmer weather


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Helps when you can post at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

AZ is a great place


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

You got some mad skillz though, I couldn't possibly match that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I wouldn't mind moving there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Haha, yeah skill. that's what it is


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I was in Vegas a couple of times last year,  I love the view and the weather.  It does get pretty hot though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I think boredom is better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah it's hot. But w/o humidity. I like that


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I could never move anywhere, my wife would never leave her family, which is cool


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

man 120 in the shade is hot no matter which way you slice it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I love warm weather


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I had to work outside in august in Vegas, damn was I sweating buckets


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

My wife and I used to travel, but now with school we are stuck for awhile


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I wish it were warm all year round


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

90 degs is good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I wouldn't want to work outside in vegas!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Is your wife taking courses as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd like to move back to CA


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah she is.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah it wasn't fun, but gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

working on her masters


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

San Diego is amazing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

bet you had fun in vegas though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

What is she taking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, I like San Diego!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

She's in seminary. Masters of divinity


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

The first trip no, because I was by myself, the second one yeah, but I was with someone else and we stayed at New York New York


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Have you looked into PT anymore


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool1 although I know nothing about either of them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I've looked into it. But no way I could afford it right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

what about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

sooo hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey, I'm over 6000


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Go eat a little something and see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I need to get more water


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

wife will be home soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

don't think I'll be taking pics tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh well.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

starting to feel like throwing up again


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

900


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Watch out for the computer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

congrats to you!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Computer will be fine, it's the keyboard


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

FYI 2-1 Canada leads the US in the World Juniors (ice Hockey)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I need 8,000 though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool! I don't follow hockey though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Lisa likes hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Update now 3-1


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Guess I don't follow much of anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

That was a quick update


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Wonder if I ate something bad


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I am a sportsaholic


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Don't know what though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

That is possible what have you eaten


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I wish i was a sportsaholic, but I didn't get into it when I was young and now I don't understand all the stuff and don't have time to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Last night I had the same things I always eat. 2 cups peas with olive oil and 2 turkey burgers. Then for the night 1 cup of cottage cheese and PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

don't know what coulda been bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Cottage cheese is supposed to be good till the 5th


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Why Peas


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe it went bad early


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

that was my vegetable. easy to microwave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

peas bad?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

That's what I've been eating for dinner for the past 2 weeks


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Peas, why not brocolli or cauliflower.

Peas are like corn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Where is Lisa


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Not nec bad, just not the best choice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I hate broccoli and cauliflower. How is peas bad?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Is it sugar or something?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Just the GI on peas is high, slower burning vegs with more fibre would be better


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Speaking of which time for me to eat Chicken, Romaine, Newmans own, and an apple


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Alright, have a good lunch! Maybe I'll see ya later.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll be back later if your here see you then if not feel better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

boo


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Babs, still here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

David, what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Just ate some chicken soup and toast with jelly and ginger ale


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

staying down but queasy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I hope I feel better tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

now it's hurting again, ouch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Need to keep drinking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

water and ginger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

anyone around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow, 127 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

i impress myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

even if half of it is TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

what about ginger ale soothes the stomach


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

anyone know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

wife back to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

gives me a little time to get into trouble


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll keep posting by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

now i'm hot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

can't get comfortable


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

think I will take a nap soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

better than studying


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Depends...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

my car isn't running too good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Dero


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

what's up buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

are you at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

are you even still here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

my posting is slowing as I get tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

not much more


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Woooo,wooorrr.I can't say that word.
Anyhow,NO,I'm still at home.
Da snow is falling and it's cooooooold!!!

Get somebody to punch you,
you won't feel the pain in your tummy!!
Is this one of your OFF days from woooo...?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

should be going


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah I'm off from work.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

Im tired myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

won't help if they punch me in my stomach


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

Need to take an afternoon nap to recharge my batteries


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Hee, how ya doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

start any work yet?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

Tied today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

any moving plans?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

I mean tired


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

No moving plans yet. Just still taking a couple days off and relaxing before I make any decisions


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Moving from Jarsey to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm gonna nap a bit. be back later


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Otay...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

thinking of getting out of Jersey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

what the heck are you babbling


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

Babble babble babble


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

So Babes,you still playing violin???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Pffff....no....HUNGRY THOUGH...Watcha got????


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Pffff....no....HUNGRY THOUGH...Watcha got????


Well,I'm at home so the choices are unlimited,the fridge is full and so are the freezers,but I know that is not what you wanna hear.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Babs, how come you weren't on when I was


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Whew, I think I feel better today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

It musta been something I ate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll be able to make it to work today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

little scared to eat something though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

wow, the crying thread has alot of posts now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

2 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wonder where Justin is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Cold out today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

last few days were so nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

how many more posts on this page?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

guess I'll find out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I say 3 more posts for new page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

2


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

1


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

off by one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ris's pic's look good too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

maybe I'll take my pics today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

or tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I didn't want to post yesterday afternoon or night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

that means I was pretty sick!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

But you can see I'm feeling better now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

haven't had anything to eat yet though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll just start out with my shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

see how that goes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

the thought of any food though still makes me queasy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

been drinking water


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll never have a competing body


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

so sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

27 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

and then time for work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

then 3 days off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

arms are doing pretty good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

no pain lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

hey, only 11 posts left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Where is TGS?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

maybe he was serious


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I hope not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd be so lonely


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Who will help me overthrow David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Almost finished


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

last post


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

little accomplishments!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

It's da whore!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll never have a competing body




That is not a good attitude to have, You can achieve anything you put you mind to.

Just gotta focus and learn what is optimal for you, it takes time everyone is different.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey David


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> That is not a good attitude to have, You can achieve anything you put you mind to.
> 
> Just gotta focus and learn what is optimal for you, it takes time everyone is different.


I'm not saying i can't look good, but I don't see how I can look like the people who compete! Especially w/ my tendon problems and all you know?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

I think you are underestimating your abilities. 

Everyone has adversities to overcome, it is how you perceive this problem that makes it a disability.

There are always ways to overcome.

Lets see how this push/pull program works for you.

Have you asked Dante about your split?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, he Pm'd me the thing he put in your journal. I'll wait for his article to come out and do it the best I can till then!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe trying writing up your own split based on your strengths and weaknesses and ask him for his opinion.


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2004)

Eh Rock,felling any better today?


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2004)

Just read that yes...The shake down and does it stay down?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Food has stayed down today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Still queasy, but much better than yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok, work is over


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Didn't think I'd make the shift


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

only 8 hours today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Moment I walked in the door


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I had to watch a suicide patient


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

when that patient left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

another suicide came in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I spent the entire 8 hours watching those two patients


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

exactly what I needed today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldn't have made a regular shift


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't know why so many suicids today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

One was a sad lady


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Got aids from her husband who was sleeping around on her


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

how awful is that?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

What up rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Now her immune system is going and she's getting sick often


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey P and Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, that does suck


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

Wanna see me pull a squirrel out of my hat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

one night we had a gentleman come into the ER. He wanted to kill himself because of chronic pain. His wife said he couldn't leave her alone, that they would do it together. So they took a bunch of valium, and he put a garbage bag over her head. She suffocated to death, and he feel asleep in the meantime before doing it to himself. Police brought him in and now he is in prison for murder.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm watching the Terminator on AMC channel right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Good one Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

The original was such a good one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

How you doing hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

still there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

bout to get my cheese


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

K, got my cheese now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey greeky, missed you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Where'd Hee go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

he'll be disappointed he missed you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

missed u too..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

How is your stomach doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

awww... thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

where are my new years pics?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

Im here, just popping in and out! Hi Greeky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't want to eat this cheese


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Look at your posts Hee! I'm so proud!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

hey hee
stomach feels fine, except it is FAT 
refer to journal 

Dairy makes u soft! 
pics when they r developped..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

What's the most pages any thread has had?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Dairy makes me soft?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Doubt your stomach is FAT! MY stomach is fat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

My new comp pics will be up soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Then you'll see fat!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

No my stomach is fat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

But I plan to suck in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you taken your pics yet Iain?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

whores all of you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll take mine tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

cant believe my own eyes!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock your such a bad ass


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

No not till the weekend, I have to try and make them look reasonable after the holidays


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Premi, you made it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

i gained even more weight,.and when i take b4 pics i gotta be honest and not suck it in..thats why i keep putting it off.. i have a huge gut i look prego lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Can you belive how big this thread has gotten???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

bad ass? Why?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wanna see your gut Greeky, let it all out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

LOL Premi!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I want this to be the longest thread on IM


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Your posts make me laugh!  No im not gay...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Some posts make me sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Anybody know how long the longest thread is?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Some are too sad for Premi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Greeky's make me happy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

TGS hasn't been whoring lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Think I outlasted him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

where'd everyone go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Should I go to the gym tomorrow?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

still not feeling the best but feel I should do at least some cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Or maybe lift, do pull


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I need to pick some more supplements up soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I've though about it today Iain...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I've decided I will plan to compete


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't know when or how though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

But I looked at some of the novice pics, and I could do that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

they don't look like Mr Olympia's


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll have to go to bed soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

3 days off work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Then two 12's in a row


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

early morning too


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm off to bed, but if you really want to compete, bust your ass and go for it, it would be fun.

I don't think I am the type of person to do that.  Insecure and shy guy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

@_@


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, you motivated me. We should compete together! I'm shy too!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

what's that premi?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

A face with big eyes @_@


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

happy eyes ^_^


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

-_-  Weary face...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

>_<  Dunno... but you get the picture?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

See ya Rock 
See ya Premier


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, LOL, I get the picture


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Bye Ian~~


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Every time I post in here I get like 10 e-mails instantly!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Night Iain, see ya tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

well... when its busy...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Gonna unsubscribe again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Where's Greeky


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

At the end of the day! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll go to bed soon too


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

she unsubscribed too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

maybe in 10 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Im still at work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I bet she did!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Work sux


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

how much longer at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

tell me about it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Till 11:30.  8:52 here now..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

here i am lol keep getting distracted between whoring, 4 conversations online, and text msging the hottie from the club *blush*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

27 more posts


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Damn that seems like a long time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

what hottie? You got two here LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

OMG... I never talk to anyone I meet at a club!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

it is a long time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

OMG, I don't go to clubs


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

I used to when I was like 16-18.  Now im 21 and dont even like to drink that often!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Clubs are infested with DISEASE!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Your only 21?!?!?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Oops.. No offense GBC


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I could be your grandfather!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Yea turned 21 on october 7th


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

She's a clean one


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

I call BS! on that one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Happy belated B-day


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

LOL!  That looks wrong.  I meant the grandfather post


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Rock!~


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

On her being clean?!?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

im 21, and yes im as clean as they come lol

i dont usually care for meeting guys in clubs, but this one actually seems polite

and he didnt try to grope me even tho i had on a slutty outfit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Haha


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have to see that outfit


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Polite guys dont go to clubs... they go to church!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Show me yours and I'll show you mine


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

See the above.  I am sure your clean.  I meant the grandfather post


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Good one Premi!! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock is a youngun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, we posted same time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

already had my midlife crisis. dyed my hair and got a tatoo down my ribs


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

umm the guys at my church are snobby pricks so no..

outfit was not the greatest.. but eh, the hottie liked it LOL he kept tellin me how good i looked lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

wife says she don't want to be around when I turn 40


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

What kind of church you go to?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Go to greek orthodox church?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

9 posts and I'm in bed guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I need it, still sick


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

yep, greek orthodox church, in a rich area..except im poor lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

didn't pay phone bill so we have no phone right now


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, im nice but I am either at the gym or at work.  So dont meet any girls


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

poor college student


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

No phone!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

I can only dream!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't meet any at gym?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Just unplug it then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's what I normally do anyway


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe check a Mormon church?  They are nice people... even no one likes them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

two posts and then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Good night, see ya tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Don't meet any at gym?




The gym is for working out not chatting.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

You still have one more post rock!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Guess he is gone... Im outa here too bye GBC!~


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

bye guys


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

By GBC


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

Need more women here to hit on here


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Damn... forgot to unsubscribe... Now im getting MASS e-mails!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

oh


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

and im outa here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

im still here hee, rock and premi were leavin was sayin bye to them


----------



## heeholler (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh ok, I was just popping in and out myself


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

that doesnt sound right hee


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

hola, aloha, ciao, howdy and dude!

I was going to say 'hello' in Greek..just for you, GBC, but they are not english symbols..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

hey burner whats up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

just working.
you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Feel sooo much better today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

means wife will put me to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Going to the gym today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

just cardio I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't want to overdo it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe pizza tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

haven't had a cheat meal in awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So I deserve one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

we'll see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Had my cheat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

mmmmmm.  cappuchino (sp).


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I work days now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

So whoring will be drastically reduced


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

have you seen me in other forums?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ohhh, so sad TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now we're a bit more even


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah I've seen you in other forums


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Very good buddy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been posting in Training, nutrition, and Supplements


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and my 24 hour count is gone!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I hate working days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Because there's work to be done


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think I like you on days!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can take my time catching up to you now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

don't need to hurry...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know your not getting to far now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Unfortunately


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

you may actually get 10000 before me!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Because there's work to be done


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You never know when David is lurking around and about to just pop in!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I think David gets 2 posts credit for every one he makes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He probably does!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

feeling better today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

slowly getting there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

first day off work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

do some cooking today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

since I didn't get to it before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

fun, fun fun...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe go out for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

no money to spend though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

get paid tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

not much though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

it's never much, sigh


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

at least I have a job though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

can't complain


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Lucky Jodi lives in arizona now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

how lucky is she?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I love arizona


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe I should move out there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but i've still got school


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

almost time to eat again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

chicken and fiber one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

mmmm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

still don't feel like eating though


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

i always feel like eating


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

can't wait to start tanning again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, me too but I've been sick Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How are you doing?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

awww *hugs*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

at least the food is staying down now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

im fine..except i slept like 10 hrs and havent been to the gym yet..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks, needed that. I'm gonna frame that post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

still going to the gym today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

omg im going to faint..the perfect internship opportunity just found its way to my email..i have to get it!!!! oooh i hope i do!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I just got back not long ago


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

lol, i might later..legs still tired from working them yesterday...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

are you being serious?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you doing the IM comp?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

oh man now i gotta worry about perfecting my resume and writing up a cover letter... *NERVOUS*


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

the IM comp? no...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I hate writing resumes!! What's the internship for?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

ive been making negative progress lately lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So have I, nowhere to go but forward now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sometimes that's good for us


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm psyched to do better now that I've decided to compete


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm a very competitive person


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ya so back to competing, when are you looking at doing this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

who is going to get my food ready


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

its a corporate comm/marketing internship..exactly what ive been looking for..and its PAID! and not far from me either!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know yet Iain. I  think this spring is too soon. Maybe next spring would be a realistic goal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

And no I still don't think I want to compete,  but that isn't 100%

We will see how I progress over the next year


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Congrat's Greeky! That's really exciting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

C'mon Iain. It'll be fun to compete. I just want to do it now to say I've done it. Your weights are looking great man! Much better than mine!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

When I saw the pics of the amatuer competitors that won at the last comp I realised that they are real people! Not super bodybuilders.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a shit load of work to do before I feel like I should be on stage.  If I do it will be end of next year sometime.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

lol congratulate me after i get it


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Got any links to the amatuers?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So that's what we should shoot for!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

You'll get it!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok I am on Rock! If I feel like I am competitive enough to be on stage for a show come next fall I'm in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.dcbodybuilding.com/2003show/photos/bodybuilding/novicemen.htm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

great Iain, check out the Heavyweights. Particularly 1st and 4th place


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm sure you'd get it Greeky. I'll say a prayer for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you at work Iain?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, 11 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Jesus freak is playing right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

haven't heard that for awhile


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes sirree!

11 more posts till what


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

am I alone again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

6,400


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You look at the pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thing that makes me nervous is a posing routine


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Have no idea how to do that


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep,

There is a huuuge difference between first and fourth.

But alot probably depends on stage presence as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I am stuffing food I don't want down my gullet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Your right, I would be worried about that. 3rd looks like should have been 1st


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

This sounds gay, but every so often at home I try to pose in the mirror.

I freakin suck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

nothing we can't do


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

How do you cook your chicken.

The Foreman grill rocks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I pose all the time in the mirror! It's not gay. But I'm sure I look gay, especially since I don't know what I'm doing! LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah I suppose!  I will just have to get over the Stage fright.  and Wearing a speedo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Usually George Forman, but after w/o I get frozen chicken breasts I can microwave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

6400 posts Rock?  Stop whoring or I'll be forced to whore another 1000!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know there is a comp. in my home town every fall.  Just trying to find some photos


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

With your whole family watching!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Like i'm even close to you TGS!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, see if you can find some photos of the novice class


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Mircowaveable Chicken, no wonder you don't want to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've worked my ass off just to get this TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

not the best, but nothing is appealing right now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

And you deserve even more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

but I am here too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and whoring is too easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

for me to deny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that I still do it the best


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and one day I'll beat David


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and make him whore for days on end


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

just to deny me the opportunity


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So it's back on TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

of making him my bitch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm back in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So it's back on TGS?



You have no chance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but you'll regret it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it's game over woman.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh I think I do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll double your posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

while your blinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

quit before I make whoring for you pointless.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Watch me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm up how many?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, only 700 posts and I'm there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

700?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

That's funny.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

i don't need sleep or work for 3 days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

You don't have the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

keep that in mind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

not the patience


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Aren't you supposed to be working?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what's your manager's phone number?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

How's that fat bitch you working with?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I want to chat with him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

She give good head?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

she wrote me up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that is just gross man!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

evidently you know since you haven't been fired yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But my main boss decided I didn't do anything wrong


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

get her in the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL, too funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

in the casket


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

would be better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't stand her


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

tell her they give away cookies!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like most people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but not her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Haha, she'd eat the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like my gym too much to let her loose in there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

she'd eat everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm going to pick up Pumping Iron today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what's this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

tgs shows up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Iain disappears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hhhmmmm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

clark kent disappears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

when superman shows up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

same thing here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I wonder


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I was giving up whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

till TGS showed up again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

there goes all my free time again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Tell her if she eats a bunch of Meso tech she'll get fit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but it'll be worth it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

better yet.  Weightgainer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

to crush TGS


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Just looking up shows


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

she'll burst like a balloon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

find anything good yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wonder if my tatoos would count against me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a few larger ones


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe the judges will like them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can always hope


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Tell her to get Leptoprin.  It's worth $153.00 a bottle, cause it works!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

tgs gone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

does it really work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

then I should get it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

can't believe this is what I'm doing on my day off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Me leave?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

when I fail school TGS, I'm moving in with you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

No don't leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Just observing the animals from a safe distance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

you hadn't posted in 5 seconds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Animals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

posts per day still screwed up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We killed it TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I like making you wait.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

wonder if it will ever work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> We killed it TGS



We rule!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I bet you do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

my elevator's been broken for 1 week now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

We crashed their server.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I've had just the worst of shits ever!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I did once I think  LOL


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

My ass is killing me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ummm, sorry to hear that. Really


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

your getting close to 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've still got bld in my urine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I feel like Rock raped me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Do you know the longest thread TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I've still got bld in my urine



I've got Bld in my ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Then your ass would REALLY hurt LOL


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you know the longest thread TGS?



post whores?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

too much straining, need more water


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

how many pages is that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(keeping TGS busy)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

while I rack'em up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can get at least 5


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

who's the master?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He'll never know what hit him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that's like 7 now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I am awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like posting at night better though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

getting tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe I need a nap


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

is TGS coming back?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to pass him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

each post brings me closer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

one step


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> how many pages is that?



383 pages!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

at a time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> maybe I need a nap



Nap.  So I can obliterate you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

we can beat that wimpy number


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

you think we can double that thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I will stay awake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We can triple it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

It can't be too hard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

they'll have to close IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

we only need another 200


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

What would we do if Prince decided to delete all our posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it can't be that hard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that would suck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

we'll do it TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

O.K. maybe 240 pages!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have faith in our abilities


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess I'll just whore here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and not in my own thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

only 500 more for 7,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that sounds so wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

yaaawwnn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

You think Prince will combine both of our threads?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that will give us the higher page count


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and whore of the year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We should ask him too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

a new IM award


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We'd be heroes!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

for slut in waiting to #1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I can be your hero


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I love that song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They'd kick David off the board


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I can kiss away your tears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

we need to bury that post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I will stand by you forever!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

before david sees


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and buries us


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Iain, still here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

You....can.....take......my breathe away!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

are you listening to music TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

60 away from 7200


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

enough singing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

no music


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe you should take a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it's stuck in my head


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

must be pretty tired


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

How about you do some research for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it'll only take a couple hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what research?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll wait for ya!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know find something to kill time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I hate new pages, always have to look back to see if anyone posted bottom of previous


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

52 left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, I'll go research


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

start 10 pages back and start reading


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that way you won't miss anything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm getting cold


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

good idea


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You really don't do work do you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Need me to keep you warm?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have 24 hr to work sat and sun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Have you seen Cinabonn's galery?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

so wish I could post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that makes me all warm inside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

whos cinabon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

dont' know her


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

J'bo's gallery is nice too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

is she a member here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

cinabonn.  Do a search for her on the forum


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

J'bo, eh.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

you won't be diappointed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not that into J'bo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?ppuser=6460&cat=500&thumb=1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I like those pics!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

is she new here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to make time to whack it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, she is nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

She's relatively new.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

not too skinny like J'Bo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, I always make time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

She's just right.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't like them too skinny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

leave her a message with her pics and she'll PM you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like tan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

she PM'ed me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

A nice PM too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I am very happy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and my pants are wet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, i did


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what kind of pm?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

31 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

gotta share


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm done at work at 2:30


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what kind of pm?



She thanked me...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

might make me leave for a few minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I feel like


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

is it 2:12 there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it's 1:12


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm planning ahead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

working tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm double posting you boy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Must be outta energy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

2:13 here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Naw, looking at other things on the web too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

need some time to recouperate?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

good things


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I was just looking at swords


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm fine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I want to make my office into a medieval theme


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

So I need swords, shields and banners


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe tapestries.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

damn new page again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe suits of armor?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

where are you looking at swords?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

but they're expensive.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

www.mwart.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I love swords and knives


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

nice quality.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks, I'll look too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I've seen others, but they have a good selection for the LOTR.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like the monks robe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

They even have that shattered sword


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm gonna have to jet soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

another good site is www.designtoscano.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

need to make some food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

You can order catalogs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm gonna have to jet soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

don't leave.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

you don't need food


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

have a good day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

need to make food for my wife before she gets home for lunch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

the protein to make muscles thingy is a myth


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll be back later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Oreos makes muscle!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Haha, TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

THen I should be Ronnie Coleman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

thick, fat, squishy fatty muscle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

only another 4


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

another page?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

3rd one since I hopped in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll do two more before Rock returns


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

he'll be pissed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and so defeated.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

he'll just turn in and join another forum


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

for Star Trek fans


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

can i say post whoring by yourself is retarded???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Rock will post member photos dressed as a Klingon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Whatever you wish greeky!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Did you see Rocks countless pages of self babble?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess he's retarded too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Not all of us are so hot.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

i was refering to both of ya's  i just think its silly and pointless..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Want me to stop?Sorry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll stop for you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

will you marry me?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

pleeeeeeeeeaaaaase!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Greeky!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

You know you'll be happy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Dammit Rock!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

She was so wanting me


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

lol ill be happy when i am in awesome shape and no longer chubby


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I was so close!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol ill be happy when i am in awesome shape and no longer chubby



Chubby!?  That's hilarious.  You are a babe.  Asupermodel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, I could see that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Exotic!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

She's easily in the top 5 here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

u guys are so easily fooled


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

where'd Rock go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Fooled?  Are your pics photoshopped?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

are you really a


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

In and out. don't want to be a Greek, I mean Geek


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

no. but im a heavy girl


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

heavy....that's too funny


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

no im serious..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Me and Rock can play catch with you!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

All that weight is from muscles.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

muscles are heavier than fat!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

So you must be muscular!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I want photos!  Other than the ones that you have in the gallery.  Those make you look amazing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Yummy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh Rock?  Where'd he go?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

sooner or later ill figure out my new cam and take embarrassing b4 photos..  i do have a lot of muscle but a LOT of fat on top


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Uh....Greek?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

you got a journal right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that's half the battle


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

yes i do TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm the one that's fat.  I look like a troll.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't look at my gallery.  You'll hurt your eyes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

check out my journal for stats from not too long ago


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to delete my pics of me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> check out my journal for stats from not too long ago



I'll print 'em.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll print your pics too and frame them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

in my home gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

for motivation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

to squeeze in another rep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

to run another mile!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

er....A mile is pretty far.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

where'd everyone go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Alone again, in Rock's whore thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

that don't make sense


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

What made me do this?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Whoring is not good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

It's an addiction.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

A bad, bad addiction


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

So evil that I crave another 48 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

then I'll have 7300!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

which bops Rock on the head.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

He'll always be my whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Sold!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

*rolls her eyes*


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

This page is all mine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*licks his lips*


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

My chest is killing me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

You see my thread in training?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I dropped the bar on my chest.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I got this huge  bruise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it's green and brown


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

ouch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it hurts to sit when I get out of bed


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

no spotter?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

it hurts bending over for anything


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I was at home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

My home gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

So no.  No spotter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

30 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Where do you work out Greeky?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Like, what's the gym called?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

NYSC


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

YUP CLUB LOL


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I have two nice gyms available for free on an Air Force base


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

hehe it works for me.. im not a hardcore bb guy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Of course with military bases you actually have to be nice to people.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

when you want to choke 'em all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

i'm nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

The military people are horrible.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

there's always that fat guy on his one workout for the month who sits on the machine between reps.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

And I said 'reps' not sets.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

and they never wipe the damn machines


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

lol i was about to say i sit on the machine..between sets tho


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

The hairiest guys always take off their shirts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol i was about to say i sit on the machine..between sets tho



it's different if people need to use 'em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

So now I work out at home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I even bought an eliptical machine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

For $400.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

It's been sqeeking lately


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

overuse?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Impossible!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

That's the only thing I like doing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

More than weights.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Now I'm just scared of benching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

afraid I'll drop it again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

can't deal with that again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

might bleed out this time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

or piss blood like Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

ouch!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

I would freak if I saw that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Probably shit myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

7300 posts.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

do u have any friends that u can borrow for chest day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow, you did whore in my thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that's what it's here for though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, pissing blood ain't too bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Guess your off work now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

which means no whoring for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

hehe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

boy will you be surprised tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe I'll post some of my poems


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that way you'll not read them either


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

or other peoples poems


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to find an online book


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and copy and paste one line at a time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that's what i'll do later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Just to catch up with you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

then what will you do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It'll be a race to 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and I'll win


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what I'll win I don't know


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but I don't care


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll have fun later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but I need to get back to cooking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

song lyrics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that'll be fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what do you think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

No PM yet TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

wait, yes there is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but nothing else


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

now I'm sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

you lied to me TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Here we go, White Flag by Dido


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know you think that I shouldn't still love you,


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll tell you that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But if I didn't say it, well I'd still have felt it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

where's the sense in that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Or return to where we were


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I will go down with this ship


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I won't put my hands up and surrender


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

There will be no white flag above my door


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm in love and always will be


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know I left too much mess and


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

destruction to come back again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I caused but nothing but trouble


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I understand if you can't talk to me again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And if you live by the rules of "it's over"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

then I'm sure that that makes sense


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And when we meet


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey rock I can only find the winners of Level 1 which would be the same as novice

http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2003_brantford/


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Which I'm sure we will


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All that was then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey iain buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

are you sure that novice?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Will be there still


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll let it pass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And hold my tongue


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And you will think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That I've moved on....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep,

I checked the Ontario bodybuilding board.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I will go down with this ship


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Pretty freakin' huge.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

they are much bigger than what I found!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe I will go watch this show later this year, and see how it is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Did you find any other pics of other placing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and is it natural. Alot aren't.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I won't put my hands up and surrender


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep all natural.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

There will be no white flag above my door


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

wow man!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I will double check


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm in love and always will be


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll look around some later too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I just don't see how that's novice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be

Well I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be

Well I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

You post whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Babs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

It is novice, well the weight division winners were.

But now I am doubting the natural part


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

gotta kiss for you!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe I will come down to virginia and do a show


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, I definately doubt the natural part


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

THAT would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You can stay with my wife and I, unless it's in MD.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Then we'll stay in an Hotel


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

You have a kiss for ian?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Here is the Ontario all naturals. 

This is all of Ontario

http://www.winfitpromotions.com/shows/2002OntarioNatural/26L.html


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ahhh come on Babs, I'm not that kinda guy


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Where abouts in VA are ya.  I was at Fort Belvoir last Year


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

why? is rock sleeping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well you can forget that kiss now Babs!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm real close to Ft Belvior. Arlington, VA


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Right next to DC


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I had to supervise an installation right on base.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bab's, I still say you don't need Breast Augmentation. But if you still decide to do, I'm going to need before and after pics!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm suprised they even let me on being that I am Canadian, and where things were with the war at the time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ya me two!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Did you see the link to the Ontario Natural show.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How long were you there for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, they still look pretty big too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

For me it's not how big they are, but how cut and big they are


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

About a week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

babsie quit on us?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tell me about it, now you know why I am hesitant to do it!

But we will see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Big difference between your pics and mine


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't think she likes me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

lack of smilies or sometihng


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe it has something to do with advertising and how big the show is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm sure she likes you! Babs is awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She's my number 1 babe along with Jodi


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

That show is pretty big it is a provincial show!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

one step before nationals


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So bigger people probably show up. The one here might be lower key


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Level 1 is a local show or novice competitors can only compete if they haven't placed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm fine with a very little show


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Level 2 is regional


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Level 3 is provincial


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

4 more posts buddy


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

level 4 is national


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

so are we going to do level 3?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

are you still at work?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Bab's, I still say you don't need Breast Augmentation. But if you still decide to do, I'm going to need before and after pics!






   You're funny Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Evanescence
Title: My Immortal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep still working.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

FUNNY?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Alright, I'll take funny


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I will look for a level 2 

Level 1 is hard to find in natural


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm so tired of being here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> babsie quit on us?




Who me.........  a quitter?   Pfffff....you better wake up <hand>


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Suppressed by all my childish fears


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

mmm im hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Let me know what you find Iain


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

What for?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Greek, what's up with the eyes in your pic?  Were you getting ready to tan?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Glad you didn't quit on me Babs!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

something solid..unfortunately its only shake-time.. 

which is why i always liked protein bars so much..
but all the recipes i find are either high carb..or have cream cheese or something else icky in them


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

thats the glare from my sunglasses, i was pretending to be J LO


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

those are sunglasses aren't they?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

just finished my shake, YUCK


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

glad I'm finished with that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

how much longer you got at work Babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> something solid..unfortunately its only shake-time..
> 
> which is why i always liked protein bars so much..
> but all the recipes i find are either high carb..or have cream cheese or something else icky in them





I know what you mean.  There's never anything good.


Okay.....I can tell those are glasses now...You def. pulled off the J LO      LQQK


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've got 3 days off!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but alot of studying


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> how much longer you got at work Babs?




1 more hour if my boss doesn't request I put OT in.  He's a micromanager.  I have to ask for permission to go potty.  Isn't that pathetic?  I don't have to ask.....that just how lame he is

I have till 6pm


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks.. and i wish i could figure out how to make GOOD low carb protein bars...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

4 posts I'll have quadruple 6's


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

BRB....I have to get some stuff done quickly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

want me to take care of him for you Bab's?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And if you have to leave


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I wish you could.  I keep praying he finds a dif. job soon!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

if I leave then I can come stay with you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I wish that you would just leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

of course Babs! I'd love that  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

'Cause your presence still lingers here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And it won't leave me alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

These wounds won't seem to heal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This pain is just too real


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

There's just too much that time cannot erase


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I held your hand through all of these years


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But you still have


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Greeky, that was me yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You used to captivate me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

By your resonating life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now I'm bound by the life you left behind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Your face it haunts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My once pleasant dreams


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Your voice it chased away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All the sanity in me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

These wounds won't seem to heal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This pain is just too real


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

There's just too much that time cannot erase


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But though you're still with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been alone all along


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to find a long song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what can I come up with?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

needs to be nice and long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

i still feel pretty sick


----------



## heeholler (Jan 7, 2004)

Evanessence - My Immortal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't find shit on natural shows in Ontario.  Other than big ones


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

wonder if it has to do with my kidneys at all


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Ca... I mean Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

good job Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Forget it Iain. just come down here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 7, 2004)

Yup thats me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

found a good next song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

nice and long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

A long long time ago


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can still remember


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How that music used to make me smile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I knew that if I had one chance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I could make those people dance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And maybe they'd be happy for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Did you write the book of love


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And do you have faith in God above


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

If the bible tells you so


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now do you believe in rock n roll


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And can music save your mortal soul


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And can it teach me how to dance real slow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I know that your in love with him


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

12 am on my way to the club


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cause I saw you dancing in the gym


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

1 am dj made it something something


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Meet that guy again?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

2 am now im gettin with her


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

3 am now im splittin with her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, your own song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You both kicked off your shoes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I did Gods rhythm and blues


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I was a lonely teenage brock of luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

With a great carnation and a pick up truck


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

4 am at the waffle house

5 am now we at my house

6 am i be diggin her out

6:15 i be kickin her out

7 am ima call my friends

12 am we gonna do it again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I knew that I was out of luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The day the music died


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

we keep playin phone tag..so i text msgd him and he asked me out for this weekend and i told him i might be able to fit him in LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't feel like workin anymore so I'm outta here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Rock you missed 1,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I started singing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

did I? Congrats Buddy. I mentioned when you were close to it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

*does the a hottie asked me out dance*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Go home, relax


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

you've had a hard day of posting!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bye bye miss. american pie


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Gotta eat, then Gym, then Hockey.


Have a good night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Drove my chevy to the levy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

See you tomorrow Buddy. Have a good one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But the levy was dry


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

i hate that song :-S


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

awesome song, used to love to play it on my guitar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Singing this will be the day that I die


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This will be the day that I die


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I met a girl who sang the blues


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I asked her for some happy news


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But she just smiled and turned away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I went down to the sacred store


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Where I heard the music years before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But the man there said the music wouldn't play


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well now in the streets the children screamed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The lovers cried and the poets dreamed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But not a word was spoken


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The church bells all broken


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And all the three men, I admire most


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The fathers son and the holy ghost


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They caught the last train for the coast


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The day the music died


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I started singing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bye bye miss. american pie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Drove my chevy to the levy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But the levy was dry


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

i cant decide go to the gym or not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Singing this will be the day that I die


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This will be the day that I die


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

If your not sick, go to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

you'll feel better about yourself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I always do


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Aw Rock....I don't care what anyone says about you...You're still my guy!


Too too funny....POST WHORE!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i cant decide go to the gym or not





Just go...Once you do, you'll thank me later   


nah, seriously, you'll feel better that you went.  If you don't, guilt will come to kick you in the behind!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

did you fall asleep?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

<snif snif>

rock, where are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

It's DARK in here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

It's starting to get cold


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

do you feel that?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

No you wouldn't


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Cause


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

r


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

not


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I had to leave for a bit. I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

post more songs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How can you see into my eyes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Like open doors


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Leading you down into my core


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Where I become so numb


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Without a soul


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My spirit sleeping somewhere cold


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Until you find it there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And lead it back home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(Wake me up)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wake me up inside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(Can't wake up)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(Save me)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Call my name and save me from the dark


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bid my blood to run


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Before I come undone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Save me from the nothing I've become


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now that I know what I'm without


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You can't just leave me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Breathe into me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And make me real


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bring me to life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been living


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

a lie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

There's nothing inside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Frozen inside without your touch,


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Without your love, darling


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Only you are the life among the dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All of this time i cant believe i couldnt see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

left in the dark but you were there in front of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

ive been sleeping a thousand of years it seems


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Break my chains


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

got to open my eyes to everything


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

without a thought


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Every rose has it's thorn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sing along Bab's


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Do the twist


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

wihout a voice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

without a soul


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

What are we singing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

dont let me die here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

there must be something more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Babs- Bring me to life, we're almost finished though


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you depressed?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

bring me to life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

No I'm not depressed, you!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 7, 2004)

Evenessence - Bring Me To Life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

very good Hee


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I only get depressed when I cannot kick my bosses behind!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

BTW  --  I'm not very good when it comes to music.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How the hell did we wind up like this


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

now, when it comes to the


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I wish I could kick his butt for you Babs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Why weren't we able


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To see the signs that we missed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And try to turn the tables


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I wish you'd unclench your fists


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I never get a please, or a thank you.  I call myself...

Brians Biziatch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And unpack your suitcase


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's how some people are Babs! I wouldn't treat you like that!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

You're losing me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm losing you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Noooooo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Lately there's been too much of this


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Get this.....he was aggitated I need to take time off work Jan 27 and all day Feb 9th!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Dont think its too late


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

ever think of looking for another job! You deserve better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay...are you talking more songs now?

I don't know if you're talking to me, or rambling off into the neverlands


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Nothin's wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

little of both Babe, sorry. this one's for you- ever think of looking for another job! You deserve better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I have 3 more friggin parts to cost out before I can roll them into a finished product.....................WHICH IS BEFORE WE CAN MAKE THEM...........which is before anyone CAN DO JACK with the parts.......................


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Gotta go eat, talk to you later! Miss you babe!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hope you have a better night than you did day!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> little of both Babe, sorry. this one's for you- ever think of looking for another job! You deserve better!





I look every Sunday as a matter of fact.  The market is slow right now.  

I was thinking about looking for a Cost MGR position for a manufacturing Co.  i.e.:  Plastic injection molding, etc.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Gotta go eat, talk to you later! Miss you babe!





K....enjoy...I'll be here until mmmmmmmm............7:30


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

10 minutes to go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

just as long as


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

you know that someday I will


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Someday, somehow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

gonna make it allright but not right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know you're wondering when


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(You're the only one who knows that)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I think I was kidding myself.....This day is never going to end.  I guess we have to mold and Ship to Toyota by AM and I cannot allow production to complete WIP until costing has been set.....almost there though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well i hoped that since we're here anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We could end up saying


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How much longer you gonna be there Babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

bout another hour


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sounds like you have quite and involved job!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That sucks!! And it's cold out!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

BINGO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Your not gonna miss the OC are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Sure is cold out there


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

What's OC


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We're the same age, you know that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

TV show comes on Fox at 9:00


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

After "The Simple Life"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you nervous about your surgery


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Things we've always needed to say


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I didn't know we're the same age.  When is your B-Day.

show that comes on at 9pm......Darlin...I don't watch TV.  No time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) So we could end up stringing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm sorry you don't watch TV  I was born July 9, 1977


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you nervous about your surgery




Yes and No


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Now the story's played out like this


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm sorry you don't watch TV  I was born July 9, 1977




Aww, a summer child.  I am winter child.  I'll cool ya down on a hot summers night......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I had hernia surgery last May. Was pretty nervous.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not trying to be a prude....but, I'm noooooo good when it comes to songs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll hold you to that!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

AHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Now I'm hot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's fine, songs are for the inbetween moments


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You've always been hot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Just like a paperback novel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Lets rewrite an ending that fits


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Instead of a hollywood horror


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Nothin's wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) just as long as


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) you know that someday I will


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) Someday, somehow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(song) gonna make it allright but not right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know you're wondering when


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

(You're the only one who knows that)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Someday, somehow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

gonna make it allright but not right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How the hell did we wind up like this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Why weren't we able


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To see the signs that we missed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And try to turn the tables


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now the story's played out like this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Just like a paperback novel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Lets rewrite an ending that fits


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Instead of a hollywood horror


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Nothin's wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

just as long as


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

you know that someday I will


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Just like a paperback novel sounds familiar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know you're wondering when


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Nickelback Babsie. On the radio alot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tv is coming on soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My elbow is hurting a bit today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Might have gone heavier than I should


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hasn't been 6 weeks yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Plus i rest it on the chair handle


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe that continues to hurt it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

8 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and I'll be at 6,900


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

You need to take it easy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

catching up to TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know Babsie, it's just so hard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like lifting so much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

we'll see how it is tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You hear how there's been bld in my urine lately?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a thread around about that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

No, I didn't hear that.  did you get it checked out?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

still getting it checked out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

they are concerned with renal failure


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to see a nephrologist sometime


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I'll live


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

looking around the threads


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

going for 7000 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

post the songs again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

A hundred days had made me older


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

since the last time that I saw your pretty face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

A thousand lights had made me colder


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and I don???t think I can look at this the same


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But all the miles had separate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They disappeared now when I???m dreaming of your face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I???m here without you baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but your still on my lonely mind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think about you baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and I dream about you all the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but your still with me in my dreams


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And tonight it???s only you and me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The miles just keep rolling


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

as the people either way to say hello


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I hear this life is overrated


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but I hope it gets better as we go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Everything I know, and anywhere I go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

it gets hard but it won???t take away my love


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And when the last one falls, when it???s all said and done


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

it get hard but it won???t take away my love


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

let's do another song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Look, if you had one shot, and one opportunity


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To seize everything you ever wanted in one moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Would you capture it or just let it slip?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

There???s vomit on his sweater already, mom???s spaghetti


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He???s nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgetting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

What he wrote down, the whole crowd goes so loud


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He opens his mouth, but the words won???t come out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He???s chokin, how, everybody???s jokin now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The clock???s run out, time???s up, over, blau!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Snap back to reality, Oh, there goes gravity


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, there goes rabbit, he choked


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He???s so mad, but he won???t give up that 
easy, No


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He won???t have it , he knows his whole back's to these ropes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It don???t matter, he???s dope


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He knows that, but he???s broke


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He???s so stagnant he knows


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

When he goes back to this mobile home, that???s when it???s


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Back to the lab again yo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This ol' rap shit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He better go capture this moment and hope it don???t pass him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You better lose yourself in the music, the moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You own it, you better never let it go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cause opportunity comes once in a lifetime...yo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This soul???s escaping, through this hole that is gaping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This world is mine for the taking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Make me king, as we move toward a, new world order


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

A normal life is borin, but superstardom???s close to post mortem


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It only grows harder, homie grows hotter


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He blows it's all over, these hos is all on him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Coast to coast shows, he???s known as the globetrotter


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello again, whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Lonely roads, God only knows


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He???s grown farther from home, he???s no father


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He goes home and barely knows his own daughter


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey David


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But hold your nose cuz here goes the cold water, these ho's don???t want him no mo, he???s cold product


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They moved on to the next schmoe who flows


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He nose dove and sold nada


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And so the soap opera is told and unfolds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I suppose it???s old partna, but the beat goes on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Da da dum da dum da da


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

No more games, I???ma change what you call rage


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tear this mothafuckin roof off like 2 dogs caged


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I was playin in the beginning, the mood all changed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I kept rhymin and stepped writin, the next cipher


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Best believe somebody???s payin the pied piper


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All the pain inside amplified by the fact


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That I can???t get by with my 9 to 5


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I can???t provide the right type of life for my family


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cuz man, these goddamn food stamps don???t buy diapers


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And it???s no movie, there???s no Mekhi Phifer, this is my life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And these times are so hard and it???s getting even harder


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tryin to feed and water my seed, plus


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Teeter-totter caught up between bein a father and a primadonna


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Baby mama dramas screamin on her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Too much for me to wanna


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Stay in one spot, another day of monotony


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Has gotten me to the point, I???m like a snail


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I???ve got to formulate a plot or end up in jail or shot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Success is my only mothafuckin option, failure???s not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Mom, I love you, but this trailer's got to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I cannot grow old in Salem???s Lot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So here I go it's my shot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Feet fail me not this maybe the only opportunity that I got


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey 3 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

2 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

damn 10 second rule


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Let's do some Billy Joel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Let me tell you a story


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

About a woman and a man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe you will find familiar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe you won't understand


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The man's name I don't remember


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He was always Joe to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I can't forget the woman


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She was always Christie Lee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He was working in a night club


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's where he played the saxophone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He used to fake to stock arrangements


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He left the customers alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But one night before the last song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

About a quarter after three


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He saw her standing at the coat check


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And made his move on Christie Lee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She was a nice piece of music


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She had a rhythm all her own


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He blew a solo like a blind man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She really dug his saxophone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She wanted more than just an encore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And he could play in every key


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Damn.... I think something is wrong with you rock :*(


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He left the stage and packed his alto


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And he took it home with Christie Lee


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Talking to yourself is not good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh I heard the man knew "the Bird" like the bible


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You know the man could blow an educated axe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He couldn't see that Christie Lee was a woman


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

And ignoring me is even worse


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Prem, didn't see you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

what's up buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Who didn't need another lover


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Nothing.. sitting at work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

confused?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All she wanted was the sax


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

So what are you talking about?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How much longer you got at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

posting song lyrics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It took a while for him to notice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It took a while for him to see


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Here till 11:30.  Current time is 8:45.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He was never in control here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Busy night Premi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It was always Christie Lee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh the man took a calculated gamble


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes the man had the power to perform


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But Christie Lee was more than he knew how to handle


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

I cant even re-load the page fast enough...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

She didn't need him as a man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All she wanted was the horn


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Its never busy... basically I sit here on IM and over at EF for 9 hrs a day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL, sorry Premi. Trying to close the gap to TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Good Pay?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They say that Joe became a wino


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They say he always drinks alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They say he stumbles like a blind man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They say he sold his saxophone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Even the band must face the music


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's what the moral is to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The only time you hit the high note


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Is when you play for Christie Lee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Did you leave Premi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, back to Eminem


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Drug Ballad


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

The pay is ok.  The guy here before me was here 5 years, never got much per raise, but since I took his place they doubled his pay!   The guys here for 20+yrs make over 200k a year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Girl Yeaaah Hahahaha Whooooo Shit


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

I read a bunch here earlier... Satan whored your thread pretty good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Em Aight


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Dont kniow why I read this thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Can you get me a job there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Satan whored it, but I'm only 200 behind now!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont kniow why I read this thread?




Oh yea... my job is THAT boring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that's like 800 osts in a few hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

must be boring to read this thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I won't even read this thread


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Sure I probably could get ya a job here.  You know anything about IT?  Plus you would have to move out west, nice and cold here right now...  Was like 5deg last night... Brrr


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Eminem Guess What I Ain't Coming In Yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I can reboot a computer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I lived in Sweden, cold's got nothing on me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Eminem Ayo This Is My Love Song It Goes Like This


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Back When Mark Walhberg Was Marky Mark


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL!  You need to know more than that 

Man.  Just passed 600 WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This Is How We Used To Make The Party Start


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Good going Premi, Congrats


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We Used To Mix Hen' With Bacardi Dark


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And When It Kicks In You Can Hardly Talk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Whats TGS at?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And By The Sixth Gin You're Gonna Probably Crawl


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Post wise I mean...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He works days now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And You'll Be Sick Then And You'll Probably Barf


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

7,300


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm soooo close to catching him again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And My Pre Diction Is You're Gonna Probably Fall


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Either Somewhere In The Lobby Or The Hallway Wall


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh shit!  I am gonna unsubsribe for a while lol... I will return a bit later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And Everything's Spinning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

mailbox filling up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You're Beginin' To Think Women


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Are Swimming In Pink Linen Again In The Sink


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Yup.  Every reply you type I get 1 e-mail.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Then In A Couple Of Minutes That Bottle Of Guiness Is Finished


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

unless im logged off the forum.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Then yeah, you've got a lot of emails


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

So g'bye for now~


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Can't log off!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

See ya in a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Are Now Allowed To Officially Slap Bitches


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Have The Right To Remain Violent And Start Wilin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Start A Fight With The Same Guy That Was Smart Eyin' You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Get In Your Car Start It And Start Drivin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Over The Island And Cause A 42 Car Pile Up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Em's Spaceman Voice Earth Calling Pilot To Co Pilot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Look At The Life On This Planet Sir No Sign Of It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

All I Can See Is A Bunch Of Smoke Flyin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I'm So High That I Might Die If I Go By It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Let Me Out Of This Place


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm Outta Place


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm In Outer Space


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've Just Vanished Without A Trace


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm Going To A Pretty Place Now Where The Flowers Grow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll Be Back In An Hour Or So


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

'cause Every Time I Go To Try To Leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Something Keeps Pullin' On My Sleeve


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Don't Wanna But I Gotta Stay


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

These Drugs Really Got Ahold Of Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

'cause Every Time I Try To Tell Them No


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They Won't Let Me Ever Let Them Go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm A Sucka All I Gotta Say


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

In Third Grade All I Used To Do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Was Sniff Glue Through A Tube And Play Rubix Cube


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

17 Years Later I'm As Rude As Jude


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Scheming On The First Chick With The Hugest Boobs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've Got No Game


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And Every Face Looks The Same


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They've Got No Name


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So I Don't Need Game To Play


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Just Say Whatever I Want To Whoever I Want


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Whenever I Want Wherever I Want However I Want


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

However I Do Show Some Respect To Few


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

As Ecstacy Got Me Standing Next To You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Getting Sentimental As Fuck Spillin' Guts To You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

We Just Met


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I Think I'm In Love With You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But You're On It Too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So You Tell Me You Love Me Too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wake Up In The Morning Like Yo What The Fuck We Do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Gotta Go Bitch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Know I Have Stuff To Do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

'cause If I Get Caught Cheatin' Then I'm Stuck With You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But In The Long Run


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

These Drugs Are Probably Going To Catch Up Sooner Or Later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But Fuck It I'm On One


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So Let's Enjoy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Let The X Destroy Your Spinal Cord


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So It's Not A Straight Line No More


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

'til We Walk Around Looking Like Some Wind Up Dolls


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shit's Sticking Out Of Our Backs Like A Dinosaur


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shit Six Hits Won't Even Get Me High No More


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So Bye For Now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm Going To Try To Find Some More


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Chorus


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's The Sound Of A Bottle When It's Hollow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

When You Swallow It All Wollow And Drown In Your Sorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And Tomorrow You're Probably Going To Want To Do It Again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

What's A Little Spinal Fluid Between You And A Friend Screw It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And What's A Little Bit Of Alcohol Poisoning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And What's A Little Fight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tomorrow You'll Be Boys Again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It's Your Life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Live It However You Wanna


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Marijuana Is Everywhere


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Where Was You Brought Up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It Don't Matter As Long As You Get Where You're Going


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

'cause None Of The Shit Is Going To Mean Shit Where We're Going


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They Tell You To Stop But You Just Sit There Ignoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Even Though You Wake Up Feeling Like Shit Every Morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But You're Young


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You've Got A Lot Of Drugs To Do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Girls To Screw


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Parties To Crash


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sucks To Be You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

If I Could Take It All Back Now I Wouldn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Would Have Did More Shit That People Said That I Shouldn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I'm All Grown Up Now And Upgraded And Graduated


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Did Better Drugs And Updated


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I've Still Got A Lot Of Growing Up To Do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've Still Got A Whole Lot Of Throwing Up To Spew


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But When It's All Said And Done I'll Be 40


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Before I Know It With A 40 On The Porch Telling Stories


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

With A Bottle Of Jack


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Two Grandkids In My Lap


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Babysiting For Haley While Haley's Out Getting Smashed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

A Lot Of People Ask Me Stupid Fuckin Questions


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

A Lot Of People Think That What I Say On Records


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Or What I Talk About On A Record That I Actually Do In Real Life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Or That I Believe In It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Or If I Say That I Wanna Kill Somebody That


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm Actually Gonna Do It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well Shit If You Believe That


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Then I'll Kill You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Know Why


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cuz I'm A


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Criminal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My Words Are Like A Dagger With A Jagged Edge


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That'll Stab You In The Head


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Whether You're A Fag Or Lez


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Or The Homosex Hermaph Or A Trans A Vest


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Pants Or Dress Hate Fags The Answer's Yes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Homophobic Nah You're Just Heterophobic


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Starin At My Jeans Watchin My Genitals Bulgin Ooh


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's My Motherfuckin Balls You'd Better Let Go Of Em


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

They Belong In My Scrotum You'll Never Get Hold Of Em


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey It's Me Versace


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Whoops Somebody Shot Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I Was Just Checkin The Mail


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Get It Checkin The 'male'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

How Many Records You Expectin To Sell


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

After Your Second Lp Sends You Directly To Jail


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

C'mon Relax Guy I Like Gay Men


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Right Ken Give Me An Amen Aaa Men


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Please Lord This Boy Needs Jesus


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Heal This Child Help Us Destroy These Demons


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh And Please Send Me A Brand New Car


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And A Prostitute While My Wife's Sick In The Hospital


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Preacher Preacher Fifth Grade Teacher


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Can't Reach Me My Mom Can't Neither


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Can't Teach Me A Goddamn Thing Cause


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Watch Tv And Comcast Cable


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And You Ain't Able To Stop These Thoughts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Can't Stop Me From Toppin These Charts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And You Can't Stop Me From Droppin Each March


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

With A Brand New Cd For These Fuckin Retards


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Duhhh And To Think It's Just Little Ol' Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Mr Don't Give A Fuck Still Won't Leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm A Criminal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cuz Every Time I Write A Rhyme These People Think It's A Crime


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To Tell Em What's On My Mind I Guess I'm A Criminal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But I Don't Gotta Say A Word I Just Flip Em The Bird


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And Keep Goin I Don't Take Shit From No One


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My Mother Did Drugs Tar Liquor Cigarettes And Speed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

The Baby Came Out Disfigured Ligaments Indeed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

It Was A Seed Who Would Grow Up Just As Crazy As She


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't Dare Make Fun Of That Baby Cause That Baby Was Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm A Criminal An Animal Caged Who Turned Crazed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

But How The Fuck You Sposed To Grow Up When You Weren't Raised


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So As I Got Older And I Got A Lot Taller


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My Dick Shrunk Smaller But My Balls Got Larger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Drink Malt Liquor To Fuck You Up Quicker


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Than You'd Wanna Fuck Me Up For Sayin The Word


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

My Morals Went Thhbbpp When The President Got Oral


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sex In His Oval Office On Top Of His Desk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Off Of His Own Employee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now Don't Ignore Me You Won't Avoid Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Can't Miss Me I'm White Blonde Haired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And My Nose Is Pointy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm The Bad Guy Who Makes Fun Of People That Die


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

In Plane Crashes And Laughs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

As Long As It Ain't Happened To Him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Slim Shady I'm As Crazy As Em


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Inem And Kim Combined Kch The Maniac's In


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Replacin The Doctor Cause Dre Couldn't Make It Today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

He's A Little Under The Weather So I'm Takin His Place


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Mm Mm Mmm Oh That's Dre With An Ak To His Face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't Make Me Kill Him Too And Spray His Brains All Over The Place


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Told You Dre You Should've Kept That Thang Put Away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I Guess That'll Teach You Not To Let Me Play With It Eh


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm A Criminal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Aight Look Uh Huh Just Go Up In That Motherfucker


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Get The Motherfuckin Money And Get The Fuck Up Outta There


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Em Aight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll Be Right Here Waitin On You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yo Em


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Em What


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't Kill Nobody This Time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Awwright God Damn Fuck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Whistling How You Doin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Teller Hi How Can I Help You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Eminem Yeah I Need To Make A Withdrawl


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Teller Okay


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Eminem Put The Fuckin Money In The Bag Bitch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And I Won't Kill You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Teller What Oh My God Don't Kill Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Eminem I'm Not Gonna Kill You Bitch Quit Lookin Around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Teller Don't Kill Me Please Don't Kill Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Eminem I Said I'm Not Gonna Fuckin Kill You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hurry The Fuck Up Boom Thank You


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Windows Tinted On My Ride When I Drive In It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So When I Rob A Bank Run Out And Just Dive In It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

So I'll Be Disguised In It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And If Anybody Identifies The Guy In It


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll Hide For Five Minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Come Back Shoot The Eyewitness


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Fire At The Private Eye Hired To Pry In My Business


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Die Bitches Bastards Brats Pets


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

This Puppy's Lucky I Didn't Blast His Ass Yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

If I Ever Gave A Fuck I'd Shave My Nuts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tuck My Dick Inbetween My Legs And Cluck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

You Motherfuckin Chickens Ain't Brave Enough


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To Say The Stuff I Say So This Tape Is Shut


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shit Half The Shit I Say I Just Make It Up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

To Make You Mad So Kiss My White Naked Ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

And If It's Not A Rapper That I Make It As


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bi'ma Be A Fuckin Rapist In A Jason Mask


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

that is all for tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

just wanted to catch TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

tomorrow I will pass him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

it was alot of work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

but it is worth it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

can't wait till he sees this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

the race is back on!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Beware TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm sooo tired now though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

4 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

3 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

OC was good tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Bye TGS!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Holy shit!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

You're such


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

a friggin' whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

What nerve you have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

to try to beat me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

in the race


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

to 10,000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

what  the hell is your 24


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

hour count?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

1000?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I still got you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

for the last week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I gotta do another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

100 before you log on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

unfortunately


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

all that much time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

to be whoring today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

You did what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

like 600 posts after I left?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Dammit you're supposed to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

never catch up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

at least not until I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

hit 10,000 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

But now you'll have it before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I ever will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I can maybe dedicate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

3 hours to whoring today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Because I actually have to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

do more work today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

But I don't have to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

start anything till 9:00 ama


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

er.....9a.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and it's only 7:20 now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I can average


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

100 posts every


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

35 minutes or so.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

that's hoping


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't have any


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

distractions.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

As I know I will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

working day shift now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

when I was working on nights


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

obviously no one was here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

so there would be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

no one to bug me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

so I could easily


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

crank out 800 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

per work shift.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I remember one day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I had to work 12 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and I made 1100 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and my fingers weere


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

sore for days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Too bad I can't do that today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Then I'd at least break 8000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

before Rock did.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn 10 second rule.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I lose like 3 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

every time that message


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

pops up, in my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

way of whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

fine then.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

word


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

No, that's too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

difficult to wait


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

For.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

You feel like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

you're are waiting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

longer than 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

just to hit submit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I wonder if Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

was PM'ed by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

the tasty Cinabonn?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Did she thank him?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I got?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

She's a little more meaty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

like Greeky.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

J'Bo is hot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

but almost too skinny


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

I ran out of splenda for my coffee!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

At least for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

chunky me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't like splenda


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

It doesn't taste like sugar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

So I just drink it black


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

But I have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

to buy good stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

not canned shit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and Starbucks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

is not good coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

it's just packaged nicely


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

people are just fooled to it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

If you can buy coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

for less than $10.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

per pound than


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

it's not good coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

The stuff I buy is called


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

is called La Minita.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

it's Coasta Rican.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and costs $15.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

per pound.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

SOmetimes I get


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

this private


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

estate stuff for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

$23.00 per pound


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

or Jamaican Blue


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Mountain for $40.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

those are good coffee's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

So Starbuck's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

is not considered good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and coffee's that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

come flavored may


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

taste very good,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

but is not considered to be good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

at least by people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

who know their coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyway I can't drink coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

while I'm cutting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I know people drink it anyway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

but for some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

reason,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

sugar or no sugar,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

it never does me any


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Not even for help


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

as an energy source


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No I didn't get a thank you like you did


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

won't you please share


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

can't post for long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have to get to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

today is push day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

can prince undo that 10 sec rule?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

it's a real annoyance for post whores


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

so what about it TGS?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

will you PM me that special thank you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm very interested in it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

as I'm sure you can imagine


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

what kind of a thank you was it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I only have my imagination right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

stomach is a bit upset today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not going to postwhore all day today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I actually have work to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

so I must get to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

can't believe how early you got on TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been waiting for your reaction


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I wasn't disappointed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Like when you posted like 2,000 to pass me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

that was dedication


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

gonna get my w/o shake now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

damn you're back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I still have you by 100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

at least for a little longer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

till you whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

right past me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I can at least hope


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

that I'll make 7500 before you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

which is just over 50 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and with all my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

constant


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

frickin' babble


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

that shouldn't be too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

terribly difficult


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

even for a post whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

rookie like myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm sick of that!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

stupid message.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

here's my revenge


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

1.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

2.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

3.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

4.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

5.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

6.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

7.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

8.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

9.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

10.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

11.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

12.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

13.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

14.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

15.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

16.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

17.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

18.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

19.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

20.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I can do that all day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

makes posting like a total whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

all that much easier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

even for 100 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't think of why that would piss


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

off the moderators at least.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll do another 20.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

1.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

2.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

3.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

drinking my shake now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

4.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

5.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

way to go TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

5.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

2 for my one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

you like that?

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but I'm drinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll at least get 7500


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

maybe we should take a break from this for a few days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

posts before you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm still tired from yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, I think you will


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> maybe we should take a break from this for a few days



Funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but not 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

10 more baby!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I am a bit worried now,


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

so where are my pics?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

about getting to 10,000 before you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

are you going to sendem to me?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Pics of what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

you should be worried


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't have any pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Although school starts again on mon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

how many whore days you got left.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

of cinnabon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

you read that thread about meeting anyone famous?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

only one good day left.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I work 12hr on sat and sun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No I didn't read that thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

She never sent me pics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

but I did ask for them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

why you bring it up?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I wanted to know if you meant anyone famous?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You got me all excited for nothing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I  met Hulk hogan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

meant or met?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and Mr. T


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I met Bo and Hope from Days of our Lives


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And DC Talk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Met them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

RA Salvatore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

DC talk?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Max Lucado


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

what's a dc talk?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

a radio show?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You know DC Talk don't you? Christian band


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

a porno?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

sang Jesus Freak


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

christian bands?  HA!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

You're funny!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

you probably listened to them in secret


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

you kill me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

besides loving Jesus, what do they sing about?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Not too surprising!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Praising Jesus?  HA!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Dead Jesus!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I celebrate Good Friday.  You?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I hang black balloons


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

that's it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and streamers!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

they did Christian rap for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Babs was in here last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've got to get going soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I need to find out how to pose


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Christian Rap


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

what happened TGS?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We used to kick it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn, your ahead of me again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

STOP THAT


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I need to get to the gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

They don't talk about bitches tho?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

or slappin' ho's


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but I don't want to leave you alone here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Go to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

just slappin demons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

log out of IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and forget your password.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

don't trust you good buddy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey dude we almost 200 pages here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I never log off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I know, that's so cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

This thread filled up much faster than Post whores though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No doubt is playing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

wonder how cold it is out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and we'll beat it soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

let my shake settle a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

damn right we will beat it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

it's 9 degrees here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

that sucks TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

what kinds shake you got?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

buy any swords yesterday?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

milkshake?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

No swords...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

whey w/ PB, Glutamine, Creatine, Oats, and BCAA's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

waiting for that lightsaber!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, I make it like milkshake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> whey w/ PB, Glutamine, Creatine, Oats, and BCAA's



your own creation?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

not very good though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

who makes the whey?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

yep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Opt. Nutrition


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I drink Sci Fit Chocolate mint.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

they are pretty cheap I think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I mix it with P.B. and ice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

mine is 31.00 for a month


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Is that protein?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

but it's worth it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine is $40 for about 1 month and a half. About 7 scoops a day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah it's protein.  52 grams for two scoops


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Queen is on now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

So I usually mix 2 1/2 scoops


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Taste good?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

per shake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

How often you work out TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

tastes excellent.  I sip it all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I was going to do a poll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I work out 3 to 4 days a week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Do a poll before David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

of who's the biggest post whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but you would win


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll win.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

you joined several months after me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll make it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Do you do 1 bp a week?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

no, that would be too obvious.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

bp?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

what's a bp?



blood pressure?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You'll win no matter what


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

No, I don't check that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

body part


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh, Body part!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll always be second to you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah, 1 a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

now newsboys is on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Soon I'll get bored of the site and disappear for a month


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Are you making any progress?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

or I'll piss someone off and get booted.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

193 pages!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You haven't gotten bored yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That's more likely


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm losing weight.  I can't bench till my chest feels better after that little drop I had.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I have you by 150 posts now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've got to get to the gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I liked it better when it was over 1000.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll catch up with you later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Cool.  Go work out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

sqeeze a couple reps for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I haven't had a whole lotta free time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

between work and watching my daughter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

40 posts more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

then I have to take a couple hour break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

more like 3 houirs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

er....hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

till 12:00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

So, looks like I'll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

miss 7600 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

at least


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

till a little later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

in the day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm hoping to hit 7700


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

see, I knew I couldn't trust you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

before the day is done


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

7700???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

you trying to kill me?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey you!  You are supposed to be at the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

leaving for the gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

No, but I at least want 8000 before you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't see getting to 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

looked at my comp screen on my way out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

before you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

to see all your posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

you can try


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

after 10,000 are we gonna stop competing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

c-ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

for awhile I think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

or are we gonna go till we topple Dave?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll need a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Bye again!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

20 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

David will be our next adventure, after recouping


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

then I need to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll post again around 12:00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

David better count his days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Because they're ending.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

He'll probably have 25,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

by the time we catch him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

which hopefully will be in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

the next 3 months.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Watching happy days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Fonz is in the army.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

9 posts to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

then I can break!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

for the front door!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

To work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

work is not fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

whoring is fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

at least Rock is almost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

200 posts behind me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

lookee that 195 pages and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm done.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

We'll be passing Crash soon!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I got you by 200.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Good job TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

don't know if I can catch up today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but I'll certainly try


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

200 is better than 1,200


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but still tired from yesterdays efforts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe I'll post songs again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

At first I was afraid, I was petrified


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Kept thinkin??? I could never live without you by my side


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But then I spent so many nights thinkin??? how you did me wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I grew strong and I learned how to get along


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And so you???re back from outer space


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I should have changed that stupid lock, I should have made you leave your key


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

If I???d have known for just one second you???d back to bother me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Go on now, go walk out the door


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Just turn around now ???cause you???re not welcome anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Weren???t you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you think I???d crumble, did you think I???d lay down and die


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh, no, not I-I will survive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh, as long as I know how to love I know I???ll stay alive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I???ve got all my life to live and I???ve got all my love to give


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I???ll survive, I will survive, hey, hey


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

It took all the strength I had not to fall apart


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Kept tryin??? hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I spent, oh, so many nights just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I used to cry, but now I hold my head up high


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

How about Loveshack!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

If you see a faded sign at the side of the road that says


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

15 miles to the... Love Shack! Love Shack yeah


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway, lookin' for the love getaway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Heading for the love getaway, love getaway, love getaway, love


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

getaway, I got me a car, it's as big as a whale and we're headin' on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

down To the Love Shack I got me a Chrysler, it seats about 20 So hurry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

up and bring your jukebox money


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

The Love Shack is a little old place where we can get together


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Love Shack baby, Love Shack bay-bee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Love shack, baby, love shack Love shack, baby, love shack


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Love baby, that's where it's at, Ooo love baby, that's where it's at


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools, 'cause love rules at the Love


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Shack! Well it's set way back in the middle of a field, Just a funky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

old shack and I gotta get back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Glitter on the mattress


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Glitter on the highway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Glitter on the front porch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Glitter on the hallway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Love Shack baby! Love Shack baby! Love Shack, that's where it's at!
Love Shack, that's where it's at! Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

lovin', wearin' next to nothing Cause it's hot as an oven The whole


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

shack shimmies when everybody's Movin' around and around and around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby! Folks linin' up outside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

just to get down Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby Funky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

little shack! Funky little shack


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hop in my Chrysler, it's as big as a whale and it's about to set sail


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I got me a car, it seats about 20 So come on and bring your jukebox
money.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

The Love Shack is a little old place where we can get together
Love Shack baby, Love Shack bay-bee.
Love shack, baby, love shack
Love shack, baby, love shack
Ooo love baby, that's where it's at


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bang bang bang on the door baby! Knock a little louder sugar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bang bang bang on the door baby! I can't hear you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

bang bang on the door baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

bang bang on the door


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

bang bang on the door baby bang bang


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

Say what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You're what?... Tin roof, rusted


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey babs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

How are you doing today my little dove


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm doing fine of course.

I actually know that song.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Good, found one you know!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Got out kinda late last night huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Every night in my dreams i see you ,i feel you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) That is how i know you go on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Far across the distance


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah, I got out late.  I ate Wendys last night!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And spaces between us


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

Do not know those two


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

what did you get at wendy's? Are you going to the gym today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I post the whole song. I bet you know it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) You have come to show you go on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Near, far, wherever you are


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) I believe that the heart does go on


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

I got the Wild Mountain Burger..

Yea, I'm going to the gym.....Doing legs and I informed my trainer about my surgery and how I can no longer do squats.  I think he's going to have me to leg presses


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Once more you open the door


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Leg presses are good! I realised why I can't do squats, SLDL's and other things like that yesterday when talking to P-funk. I'm not crazy!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And you're here in my heart


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And my heart will go on and on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Love can touch us one time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And last for a lifetime


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And never let go till we're one


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

So, why can't your do them?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Love was when I loved youOne true time I hold


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have scoliosis. That's why I keep hurting my back when i do movements where the back needs to stay straight. I completely forgot I had scoliosis!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) In my life we'll always go on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Near, far, wherever you are 
I believe that the heart does go on 
Once more you open the door 
And you're here in my heart 
And my heart will go on and on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) You're here, there's nothing I fear


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And I know that my heart will go on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) We'll stay forever this way


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) You are safe in my heart 
And my heart will go on and on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

New Song, you'll know this one Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

do not know that one either.

I'm sorry to hear that Rock.  Do you know if there is some sort of corrective surgery or therapy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

In the middle of the night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess they could stick a rod in my back  Maybe walk around like Forrest Gump.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

( song) I go walking in my sleep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've registered for a competition coming up on May 1. I'm soooo nervous now that I've done that. I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) From the mountains of faith


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) To a river so deep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) I must be looking for something


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

I KNOW IT....I KNOW IT


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

( song ) Something sacred I lost


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope so Babe! Only the best song writer and singer of all time!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But I like it, so I'm gonna finish it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) But the river is wide


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And it's too hard to cross


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And even though I know the river is wide


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) I walk down every evening and I stand on the shore


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

in the middle of the night.



I love that song...It's been a WHILE since I heard it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) And try to cross to the opposite side


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I love Billy Joel!! How gay am I


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

( song )So I can finally find out what I've been looking for


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Through the valley of fear


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) To a river so deep
And I've been searching for something


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Taken out of my soul


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Something I would never lose


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) Something somebody stole


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

(song) I don't know why I go walking at night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But now I'm tired and I don't want to walk anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope it doesn't take the rest of my life


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Until I find what it is that I've been looking for


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
Through the jungle of doubt


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

To a river so deep
I know I'm searching for something


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I love Billy Joel!! How gay am I




Not at all gay in my book!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Something so undefined


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Babs! And you should know!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That it can only be seen


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

By the eyes of the blind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

In the middle of the night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not sure about a life after this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

God knows I've never been a spiritual man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Baptized by the fire, I wade into the river


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That runs to the promised land


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
Though the desert of truth


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

To the river so deep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We all end in the ocean


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We all start in the streams


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We're all carried along


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Shut up already.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

go back to work TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

almost 200


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I MADE THE 200 POST


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

you mean 200 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Now just another 180 pages to have the highest ever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Think we can make that in a couple of months?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

hard to say at this point


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

that's an awful lot of whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

even with our combined efforts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Two whores in one thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

may not be enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

where's heeholler


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and Randy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We can do it TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We got this far!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That's less than half this distance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

childs play


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

maybe I need a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

for good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm considering leaving IM forever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

too many people hate me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

even if they don't specifically say: 'hate'.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

It's what they're thinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I have some friends


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Randy defends me a lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

But it should never come to that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

it's kind of rediculous


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

on how some people get offended so easily


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Just because my user I.D. is The Great Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

Satan is not even evil.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

All that brainwashing that goes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

C'mon man. I love you!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

on in Christian churches is evil


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Stick around!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

God's will kills people, not Satan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But I do have to say Satan is Evil!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't know if I want to stick around.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

I think I may just hit 10,000 posts and be done with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

First off that's not right, second killing has nothing to do with evil. That's life and humans make the choice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But I do have to say Satan is Evil!



He only makes like 4 appearances in the bible


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

C'mon, I stick up for you too!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

and who does he hurt?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 8, 2004)

God ruined Job's life, not Satan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Job was fictional!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

My wife is almost home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

we'll take some pics when she gets here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

can't wait


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Im bored


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

hey Hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

So your gonna compete?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, I am.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

What you up to Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

You ready for it?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Im just sitting home wartching tv


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Your "wartching" TV?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm nowhere near ready for it buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But it's now or never


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry I had to go when you got on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

anything good on TV?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm gonna read for awhile and relax


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

It's my day off!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

School starts again on mon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Vac was not long enough


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But oh wel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

My spelling has become horrible since I became a whor


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

how awful of me


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

hey Rocky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have to stop all this posting!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

hows it


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

me tired


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

HEY RIS!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

had a late one last night working on my dads Landcruiser


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've missed you buddy, why tired?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

But its all mine at the end of the month


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

that was nice of you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Cool man! I need a new car.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Bashed the crap outta my hands
Did the clutch


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

You can have my old ute


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

what year?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks, just send it to my apartment


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

92 4.5ltr petrol with recaro's


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Old toyota hilux dont think you'd really want it

4wd is a trayback


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

how's your training coming buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That's all greek to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Do any Dives today?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Good, it's hard training on no carbs


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Dives yesterday 
How was your new programme


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

My eyes are burning...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Good, makes me want to hurl though. Had trouble keeping down my shake afterwards


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

you should get some sleep M8. Are you at work?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Ignore my question about your new programme


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

get it from the journal?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Not really, i came to work to pick my car up but having the day off to go to Sydney and watch an outdoor play with the kids


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey, you don't have any sig now.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> get it from the journal?


Yep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

what's the play?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, you don't have any sig now.


Yeah, i though to much ass my offend some of the lovely ladies here, will make up something L8r if i van get something good


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what's the play?


Dont really know.... its part of the festival of Sydney we have every year, i'll take pics, its supposed to be "spectacular"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I see, good choice I guess/


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You'll have a great time!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm just gonna watch TV tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Tomorrow will be pull again at gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

then 2 days off of gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Usually it's only 1 day off, but I'm working 2 12's back to back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a wuss


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I lose you Ris?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe he'll come back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll just putter around for awile


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Tomorrow will be pull again at gym


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry M8 i was just helping the lovely J'Bo out with some stuff


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

I am gonna go though...... i gotta clean up my tools from last night and have breaky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

alright, have fun tonight!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

here I am


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

alone again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

on my own again


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

whinger...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

When this began


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I had nothing to say


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I'd get lost in the nothingness inside of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I was confused


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I let it all out to find that I'm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Not the only person with these things in mind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Inside of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But all the vacancy the words revealed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Is the only real thing that I've got left to feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nothing to lose


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Just stuck/hollow and alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And the fault is my own


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I wanna heal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I wanna feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

What I thought was never real


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I want to let go of the pain I've held so long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

[Erase all the pain 'til it's gone] I want to heal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I want to feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Like I'm close to something real


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I want to find something i've wanted all along


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Somewhere I belong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I've got nothing to say


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't believe I didn't fall right down on my face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I was confused


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Looking everywhere/only to find that it's


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Not the way I had imagined it all in my mind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

So what am I


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

What do I have but negativity


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

'Cause I can't justify the


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Way everyone is looking at me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nothing to lose


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nothing to gain/hollow and alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And the fault is my own


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

The fault is my own


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I will never know


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

myself until I do this on my own


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I will never feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Anything else until my wounds are healed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I will never be


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Anything 'til I break away from me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And I will break away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll find myself today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I wanna heal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I wanna feel like I'm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Somewhere I belong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You don't have to talk all night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a man who can't say no


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You don't have to twist my arm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Just point me where you want to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Take me to the action


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Take me to the track


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Take me to a party if they're bettin' in the back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Can't afford to wait


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Let me call my wife so I can tell her I'll be late


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I want the easy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Easy money
Easy money


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I could get lucky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

enough songs for now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm gonna take a break


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

for a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

come back later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

as long as I'm ahead of TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

life is good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

7700 here we come


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

3 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

2 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

c-yall later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

A court is in session, a verdict is in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No appeal on the docket today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Just my own sin


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

The walls are cold and pale


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

The cage made of steel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Screams fill the room


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Alone I drop and kneel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Silence now the sound


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

My breath the only motion around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Demons cluttering around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

My face showing no emotion


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Shackled by my sentence


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Expecting no return


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Here there is no penance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

My skin begins to burn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

So I held my head up high


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hiding hate that burns inside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Which only fuels their selfish pride


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We're all held captive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Out from the sun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

A sun that shines on only some


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We the meek are all in one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I hear a thunder in the distance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

See a vision of a cross


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I feel the pain that was given


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

On that sad day of loss


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

A lion roars in the darkness


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Only he holds the key


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

hi hi!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

oops dinnertime bbiab


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

A light to free me from my burden


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

And grant me life eternally


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Greeky, I guess I missed you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Should have been dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

On a Sunday morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Banging my head


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No time for mourning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ain't got no time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

So I held my head up high


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hiding hate that burns inside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Which only fuels their selfish pride


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We're all held captive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Out from the sun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

A sun that shines on only some


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

We the meek are all in one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I cry out to God


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Seeking only his decision


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Gabriel stands and confirms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've created my own prison


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hurray for a child


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That makes it through


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

If there's any way


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Because the answer lies in you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

They're laid to rest


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Before they know just what to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Their souls are lost


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Because thay could never find


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

What's this life for


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

HEY ROCK!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I see your soul, it's kind of gray


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

they have a thread about you now.   DG started it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

You see my heart, you look away


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Its about you having the record for most posts in a day!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Look up damnit!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Now you dissapear?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

there is a thread about me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have to see it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you leave now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm looking for the thread on another window


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

that's funny Premi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you find the thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

didn't know people were talking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

cool thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Except for bigballa, the jackass!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I am reading other posts.  I cant read your whore thread anymore... it bores me to tears


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I feel like a celeb now


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

LOL, BB is kinda a douche bag.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Alright man! Just come say hi sometimes


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I will kick his ass if I ever meat him haha

You've always been a celeb rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah he is, but oh well.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

You even said you wouldnt read this thread.... I read the first 70 pages or so LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Kick his ass for me, I'm too busy posting!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I couldn't believe you actually read that much LOL!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

LMAO!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Oops too late.  
Meant for previous comment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I might skim if I'm gone, but that's very quick and only if it's a few pages


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

ok, be back in a while... but first is tgs ahead again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No Prob, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

No, I'm about 150 ahead. gonna beat him to 7800


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

After 10,000 I'll need a break


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

TGS and I agreed to quit whoring for a bit, then take David down


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

My wife will be happy about that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll quit early today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Just get to 7800


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa's not coming to my comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

she already had plans


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But that's ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd prob be nervous with her there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

better off this way I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

but there will be noone there to take pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

7 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hope Ris is having fun tonight at the festival


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

5 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm gonna start doing Saunas


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have to get to studying


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

c-ya


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

[img2]http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=852752[/img2]

I found the guy GREEKY was talking about... the one from the club!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

hey..that pic doesnt load lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Any one here have updog??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

what dog? no sorry, im not too fond of dogs


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

The pic wont load?  hang on.

PS.  Its a sick joke hehe


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

No, updog! Not dog!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

GBC date haha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Never heard of "updog" sorry


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

lmao.. woohoo what a hottie i wish he was the one taking me out tomorrow night


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Poor fat kid  

He will never get so lucky


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

maybe we can recruit him to IM and get him to change his eating and exercise (or lack thereof) habits


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe... I bet he would be more motivated if he got to workout with you!  If you know what I mean


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

J/K   Im really not that big of a pig!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

oink oink


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Post whores! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Didnt you see that thread about rock breaking the record?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I wasin #4 behind rock TGS and Mudge!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

No I didn't see the thread


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Been in and out of this site the past couple days


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Was just checking in to see how rock was doing


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

i was on there lol and may i note

post whore is the ONLY kind of whore ill ever be


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh.  Rock is doing just fine... 

He is off studying or something


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> post whore is the ONLY kind of whore ill ever be




Not if you date that fat kid  haha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

ok, this is getting old.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

do i look that desperate??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

All I see is you in sunglasses... you dont look like anything but a greek blonde chick in a pinkish sweater.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh, and you hit 300 posts!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

go me lol, and its a baby blue hoodie


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Bullshit!  Doesnt look blue 1 bit


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

lol come to my house and ill show u


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

You live to far away... or else I would come and ask ya on a date


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Wel in 1 pic its blue... in the jlo pics it looks pink.  Or offwhite.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a date tomorrow   what do i wear????


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

First, where are you going?  Fancy date, bar(  ), norm restraunt(ie:chilis, outback, applebees)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

not sure yet..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Don't wear anything too provacative or flashy on the first date GBC!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree with heeholler.

If its at a casual place like the norm restraunts I listed, wear some nice jeans and a nice shirt.  If its fancy, wear a nice dress/skirt or some slacks and a dress shirt.  I really dont know what your closet looks like, and I can only say what I would expect a girl to wear.  Have fun on your date, and be safe!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 8, 2004)

A nice pair of jeans and a cute/funky blouse... make sure and wear some of that perfume you know i like... also, bring your overnight bag too... I've got some plans for after dinner


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

lol. the outfit i was wearing when he met me..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

mayo u took pics?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Your goin out with mayo?  I feel sorry for you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

lol, no, mayo asked for help picking out an outfit and i told him to take pics so we can vote..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I know, your on different coasts 

Im out here... picking out outfits for mayo is outa the question!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

lol, i wish i had a digicam so u guys can help me pick outfits too, my webcam sucks i dunno how i will take b4 pics on a crappy lil webcam


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey everyone!! Going to bed now. See ya tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

anybody awake?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah I am


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Can't sleep


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Whats up GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

not much hee u?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 8, 2004)

Im just visiting a few sites besides here GBC


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Im here... still at work  

Found a cool site  http://www.haywired.com/bodybuilding/bodybuilders_workout/arnold_schwarzenegger.html


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

waiting for my eggies to cook


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey everybody


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

what's up atherjen? How are you cooking your eggs?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll see if I can make it to your comp.

I'll be your professional photographer and entourage. 

We'll see, I will have a kid by then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

You'll have a kid by then?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

When is the baby due?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

That would be awesome, but that's a long way for you to travel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

If you did come down maybe you can go to Lisa's Grandmother's 88 b-day party with me afterwards! It'll be kicken!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

please do note the sarcasm!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

I think I may be drinking my Pre-w/o shake too close to going to the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe that's why I feel like yacking in the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

But I can't drink it any sooner


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

So what am i to do?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Babys due march 10th


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

how soon before the are you drinking the shake?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Awesome, do you know if it's a boy or girl? (We haven't already done this have we?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Just finished the shake, bout a 10 min drive to the gym and start pumping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Never occured to me that that could be the problem


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't remember (not the sex of the baby)

We tried to find out, but the baby wasn't willing to show us the package (foot in the way)


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Should be atleast 30-45 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

But I drink it as soon as I get out of bed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Will this be your first baby?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe wait a little before going to the gym!

Or sip it during your workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

That's sooo exciting. My wife and I are waiting till I'm finished with school.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep!

I'm only 27.  This alone is going to be a big shock to my system.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Can't wait for the gym or else I'd be late for work. Maybe I can sip it during the w/o but it's pretty thick with all the oats


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

When you finished school


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

I will turn your world upsidedown!!! Your wife is healthy and all the checkups have gone well?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Another 1 1/2 years. We planned to take a cruise and try for a baby then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Today is pull day at the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Your 27? I'm 26. How old is your wife?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well I better get ready to jet to the gym


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah everything has gone well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Gonna clear the snow off of my wifes car first


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

26


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Good to hear it Iain. You'll make a great Dad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

My wife just turned 30


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Kick some ass in the gym.

I do push tonite. Working out  I mean!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Have you taken your midway pic's yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Will do, see you later


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

nope tomorrow morning


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Rock.  I'm at home and have to go, but want to say good job on the whoring.  Also, I will be taking that break for the next three days or so.  Then I'll be back to go "Balls to the Wall" and Knock David off the top.  See you then.  TGS.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey TGS, gonna miss you. I'm actually gonna be off for whoring the next few days also. So no worries!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> you?


Hopefully today. My wife keeps forgetting to bring home the camera


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have 12 hours here today as secretary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so if it's not busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

guess what i'll be doing today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but of course I'll be in and out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and we will probably become busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but till then I'm racking em up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

working from 7-7


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

this job usually sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but someone left the internet up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now just can't get caught


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

shaved my arms yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that took quite awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I had alot of hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Now i'm all white on my arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I need to start tanning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

prob start on Monday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Next I need to shave my chest


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and legs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

not looking forward to that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that'll take 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

then I plan to wax


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I don't know how


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

to do that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

someone will have to help me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

wonder how many posts I'll get today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

maybe a million


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

should be studying


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but i don't have alot of space


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

for my books


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

this i can get rid of easy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my wife did not like me shaving


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

she likes body hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

said i should have told her first


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

kinda surprised when i came out w/ no hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I can't blame her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

seems kinda wierd


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

feels kinda weird


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

2 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

1 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

starting to get busy here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I tried waxing once before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

didn't turn out to well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my elbow is starting to hurt again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

makes me mad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and a little bit sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

guess i have to up the reps again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

just hope I don't have to leave the weights alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but i'm tired of having this problem


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

no reason for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

lotsa medics coming in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

lives to save


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

from the common cold


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

maybe I'll get 15 more pages here today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or maybe 20


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

21


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

22


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

nother 1/2 hour till my shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but i'm not hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Still here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what a fun day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

this is great with internet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Drinking my shake now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

hope more people come on soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

there is only so long I can talk to myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Although I admit it could take awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

lot's of phone calls


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but no problem


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so much fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

i hate paging doctors though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

time-consuming


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Back again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

nobody here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm gonna check some other threads


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

be back in a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I had pizza last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

first cheat in 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and it was yuck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I still feel sick from it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I just overhead paged


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I love doing that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

let me check other threads again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

after this post


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok, back again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wonder what TGS is doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

He won't like catching up to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or will he?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

i need to tan sooo bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my arms look albino


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

we get busy here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

then a rest


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

busy again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and a little rest


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

getting close to 8,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want 8600


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

1000 ahead of TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that'd be great


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

TGS would only laugh at that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

in an hour pass me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

wonder if he saw the thread bout me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll print it out and frame it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

it was 6* out this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Cut starts Feb 1


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so excited


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yeahhhh


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

listen to the nurses blab


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

the things they talk about


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

almost to 8000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

i feel bloated


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

carb cycling soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

excited


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

another dr to call


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I check the other threads everytime I complete a page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think 3 more for new page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

let's see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

lat one?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

new page!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

damn I'm good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or pathetic


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

all right, lets do another page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

still cold out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but i'm hot in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now, i know i'm "hot" in general


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I'm feeling warm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

me and my naked arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

naked, puny arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey, look at that 8,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm so glad I have my


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

own personal whore thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my smilies aren't working at home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

when I click on them from...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my home computer...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that kinda sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

some lady died


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm gonna try to tan tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

New tanning place by my wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I hope it's nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I always burn first though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

8 more posts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

before a new page?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think so


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but as usual


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

we'll see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

3 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

nobody to chat with though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am so sore right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

NEW PAGE!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

checked out the threads


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

didn't take long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but i guess noone missed me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm used to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

poor me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I hope Ris gets the pics alright toda


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I mean today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

wonder if my wife remembered


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I need to work and practice on my vacuums


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is it possible some people just do not have visible ab muscles


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that would be me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

But then again last time I lost weight...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I was still eating alot of sugar foods I didn't know


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

So that would explain why you couldn't see my abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but you could see my ribs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

very well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

13 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

TGS will still bury me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

don't you think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Uhoh, no more tele beds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that's not good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

such a good day so far


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

this is soo nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and unusual


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

almost time for tuna


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and eggs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and fiber one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and water


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

NEW Page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

back for more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

oh boy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

only 7 more hours left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

can't wait


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I amaze me how much I can talk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

on the comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm quiet in person


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

not much out of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

rude people suck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm gonna make a little scrapbook


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

w pics of people I want to look like


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

physiques to aspire too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

put them in the book


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so I can look at...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

inbetween sets...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

for motivation


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

does that sound gay?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

prob does!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

But thats me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

And


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

whoops


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I thought it would be a new page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

how wrong was I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

How embarrasign


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Alright, I ate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now 4 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

today isn't too bac


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I mean bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

But I still don't get a weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that still sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want to do some M1T


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but it'll prob screw up my elbow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and it's been hurting lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Have I already said that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have the view on small


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that's how I like it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

trying to call my wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but she's not home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

she is not home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

hey, I'm repeating myself now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am halfway through my shift!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have to pee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

where is everybody


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

somebody please talk to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now is my chance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

to chat, let's not miss out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm finally getting paid for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my new calling


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

don't know about tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so hot in here though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but so cold outside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

do i complain alot?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Last night my wife and I watched American Wedding


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and Narc


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

both good movies


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and she got Frieda


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

she'll watch that one by herself today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I doubt I'll like it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

weird movie


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Frozen!!!
Give me a few sec to thaw...







 MAN it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





COLD!!! 
Do you believe this BS???
Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what's up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I've been fishing for someone for 6hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

almost time for next meal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

well, not really


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

sometimes pt's suck


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Good ol saturdays!!!No traffic days!
I'm staying INSIDE until I NEED to go out!!!
Dat would be monday.
How's your flu going? How were the THREE DAYS OFF?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or better yet, the families


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Flu is gone!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

the 3 days off were great, but sad it's over


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Good to hear!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now it's hell with no break till summer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

How are you doing other than cold?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

It's cold here too, but I'm sure not as cold as up there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

got any movies to watch today?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<<<That was for the flu post!!!!!

Too much fun goes TOO FAST...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm watching the clock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yeah, but I have vacation coming up in May


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

got a couple of FOOTBALL GAMES to watch...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Now I put lotion on my arms


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Divisional Playoffs 

Saturday, Jan. 10 

Carolina at St. Louis, 4:30 pm (FOX) 

Tennessee at New England, 8:15 pm (CBS) 

Sunday, Jan. 11 

Indianapolis at Kansas City, 1:00 pm (CBS) 

Green Bay at Philadelphia, 4:45 pm (FOX)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

sounds like fun


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

next vacation for me is july,aug,sept.Riding season!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't get to watch much sports


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

to much posting to do


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

I go back to work in two weeks ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I used to love riding!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Freaken post slut!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

how long you been off?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

What happened???
Too much posting to do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

whore, I'm not a slut


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I need to beat TGS to 10,000


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Whore is not POLITICALLY CORRECT anymore!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

10,000 is overrated.I got there and nuting happened,not even a T-SHIRT!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

...and  DAMNED I worked hard to get there!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well I'm certainly working damn hard to get there too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I just want to beat TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I might not be able to play football, but I can post dammit


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

you can say dat again!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I feel like I'll never reach that number


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I've worked soooo hard....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

And I'm just soooo tired...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so close...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yet so far away...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I also plan to have the longest thread


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

...and yet so far!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

another 150 pages should do it I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what's the temp there right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

it's 6* here


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I was surprised, it dropped freaking fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is that for the pages?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

more than halfway thre


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

let me go check the thermometer...More accurate then the radio...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I mean there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Don't freeze out there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think an ice dragon got Dero


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that would be cool if dragons existed


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

it's -7 here and with the wind facture it might be -23...
That's out there in here it's toasty!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

course I'd prob be eaten


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, it's tooo toasty in here. I'm sweating


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I hate when the gym turns the heat on high


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you already feel like yacking, doing legs, and some vent is blasting dry hot air all over you...


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

So,what are you an EMT?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

ER Tech. Similar but I also do catheters, ng tubes and such. Everything a nurse does minus the drugs.


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Ah,I see...I almost went for the EMT training,I wanted to open a Bike Patrol for around here...


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

That would had been everything short of cutting and prescribing drugs (four year course).


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Otay,time to go ...Have a buddy that just popped over.I'll talk to ya later!!!
Have a great day!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That would be cool Dero!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Have fun man! Thanks for staying for a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

still whoring away here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

by  myself again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now i just want to go home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I say "no problem" way too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

don't I have anything cooler to say?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Lisa couldn't get into the office...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

she needed to get into...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

To download the pics...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and send to Ris


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

overhead paged again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

need to find posing music


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

not sure what to go with


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

7 more pages to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I hate working weekends


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

there i go...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

complaining agian


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

i mean again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

w/out that 10 sec rule...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I would be king


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Rock Nice Stats!

Some good gains


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

So you are going to get Leptigen.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I was curious about it, I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

with the exchange rate it sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I know it's expensive, I can't afford it yet either


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

So you are going to try carb cycling as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what's up buddy?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Jodi will whip you into shape


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Nothing much, hows work?

Your like me now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, feb 1 I start Carb cycling


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

ya, gotta trust in the Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

works pretty slow, so that's good. In and out a little though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what are you up to today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I shaved my arms yesterday


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ya all antsy about your comp!


I know I would be wired.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

My elbow is hurting again


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah I read that.

I know loser, who reads your post whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm so excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Read that too!  That sucks man 

You can work around it though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I can't believe people read that!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

So you got your photos done


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I plan too. Just don't know if it'll ever be the same.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I just skim through it, I don't read your poems or songs.

But damn how do you remember them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think they look horrible, but it's hard to tell on the dig camera. What about you?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

What about accupucture or physio


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Nope not yet, later this aft.  

I still have to workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm a genius!  How's your wife?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Push/ pull is going really well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ahhh, the after w/o pumped pics!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Why are you a genius.

Wife is doing good, she is out shopping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

glad your liking it, i like it too! legs are soooo sore right now though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

exactly!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you asked how I remember all those songs and poems- i'm a genuis


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I may have to lower my weight with my flat bench and up the reps.  I have only been getting 4 reps on my last set.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

wonder if I should do the bi's only once a week, if that help


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

OOOhhhhh, yes you are


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Try it for a while.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

My left shoulder was pinching a little last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I would switch it around and try a few different things. Try a different grip width.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Got a big party tonite, I am the bartender


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

The shoulder pain sucks man. Are you doing rotator cuff exercises?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Cool! I haven't been to a party in a long time. You like being the bartender?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bartending is fun, I like getting people trashed


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

It is at my in-laws


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think there is going to be like 50+ people


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I forgot to do calves last night  just updating my journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I lose you buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I haven't done calves yet


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Nope I just updating my Journals from last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I know I need to though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Why no calves?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

sick to my stomach by the time I got to them. Getting better though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

It is pretty demanding


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Have you found any good comps in your area yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I know if I am not there mentally, the workout becomes shit pretty quickly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Tomorrow, definately!! You do 6 sets for calves?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean. And I need to work in forearms somewhere too


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

one in Toronto.

Ponyboy PM'd me with a few sites to check out in our area


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That's why I'm making a scrapbook to take to the gym to motivate me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

yep 2 sets of 3


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

cool, any with good pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I might have to start with 1 set of 3. So I can walk the next day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

When do you think you'll compete? In the fall, or next spring or fall?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I found some of a show out in alberta from 2002, they didn't look that good.

They were around the 4th place of your show


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

It won't be till next year.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Do you have to worry about the ph's?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I would like to try a bulk one more time before I think about competing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yeah, 4th place of that show I can do. The heavyweights look worse than the lightweights. But I may end up competing lightweight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't know about the ph's. I hope not. 

Yeah, ideally I'd want to bulk again too. But this will still be good for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I was seriously looking into steriods until I decided to compete. Now that is out of the question


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

It's going to take sooooo long to shave my legs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

What is your goal weight to compete at?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah shaving sucks,  you pretty hairy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think to get to 7% BF I'll be like 178. The cutoff for lightweight is 180. I'd still like to compete Heavy I think (they are not as cut)


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

r u shaved for your midway photos


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

There is still a possibility of putting on a few pounds of LBM


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Heck no! I'd look like and albino in the pics  I started shaving right after.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think jodi put of a few lbs of LBM before her show


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

What did you shave for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That's what I'm hoping. I plan to do M1T w/out 4-ad and see what that does for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

So I can start tanning, and see the muscle development better so I can better see what I need to improve on.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Cool! When you thinking of doing the M1T


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

What do you think your weaknesses are?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

My weaknessess-EVERYTHING!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll prob do M1T when I get the money for the cycle. I'm weary of my elbow though, I tend to overdo it when I do PH's


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

M1T after you comp though, right!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want people to point out my weakness from my pics. I honestly feel everything is weakness, but I'm biased.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

1fast has M1T really Cheap, it may be powder form though, so you have to be carful


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm hoping before.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok then what do you think are your strong points, or what has improved the most during the bulk


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

M1T I think is considered a steriod.  You may want to look into ph's and aas before the show


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That's where I plan to get it from


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I'll have to look into it! I think one strong point might be my Triceps and Back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

If it is a steriod, is 1-ad from ergopharm one to? If not maybe I'll do that before.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Here is some reading for you to look into

http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/bannedsub/


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I keep having to actually do work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Cool man, I'm looking it over now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

They use there proper names, which I know nothing about.  So you may have to do some research, to figure out what M1T and 1-AD are really called.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Maybe PM Twin Peak,

He is very knowledgable about ph's and has competed previously


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, ephedrine is on that list.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Have you ever been to Avant Labs site.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah that is why I would double check have read some Shows allowing ephedrine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That's a good idea Iain, I'll do that later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I've been to their site to read a few articles, but that's all


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catproh.htm

Some info on Phs and competing


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

There is alot of Good info there, some alittle above me, but I check it out regularly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

just sent a pm to TP


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok I am outta here gotta hit the gym.

Enjoy work today and tomorrow.

I'll have my pics up tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks alot for the sites, I'm sure it'll really help!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

anybody here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey babe, what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

having a good day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or did I miss you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

maybe you'll pop back in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

by myself again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I so want to go home right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I lost my greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

looks like I might make my 230 page goal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yahoo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

the pizza last night was sooo bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but soooo good too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

there are pretzels here next to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

RIGHT next to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and I want to eat it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I won't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I want to


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

buuuttt, i won't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Have I said I wanted to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't believe I did


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want 230 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

before I leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I cannot do this again tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm going crazy here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

3 more hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that's like forever


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and 11 more posts


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Rock, I'm really worried about you.. This whoring can't be healthy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and my lips are chapped


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I'm at work Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

And you don't work there at all?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll cool it once I hit 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

they have me sitting as secretary and we have no patients all day. What else am I going to do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Normally we are crazy busy, but I think it's too cold out for people to come in.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't see the point though  Why would post count matter?? 
Btw, I just realised that your pic on the bottom is from LOTR  My parents are watching the first one tonight and I saw it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you only need 21 more for 2,000!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Okay then, you have a good enough excuse  As long as it doesn't interfear with you Lisa time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

LOTR is a great movie!!! It's a race between TGS and I.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

did you see I broke the record for posts in 24 hours?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

You mean 4000  Yeah, I guess I do  There's no rush though


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I've never broken a record before


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm off to enjoy the Saturday as I'm taking a study break today. Have a nice weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You mean 4000  Yeah, I guess I do  There's no rush though


yeah, yeah. rub it in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

have a good day Jen! Good luck with school


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Greeky, your back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

aren't you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or are you teasing my by popping in and out?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

im back but on the phone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

guess I'm by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so I'll play second fiddle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

actually, that's fine by me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

2 hours to lunch


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

then it's steak and peas


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

peas are bad I was told


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but i need to finish them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

because I bought them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a feeling food will get bland starting Feb 1


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

No more of my fun stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

the goooooddddd food


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Where is Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

pretzels are still there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

they are staring at me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

we are talking about death here now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

how the family's respond to the news when we tell them


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

whore online!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

children are the worst


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am David, I am!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

are you here to talk with me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

rather than the post whore voices?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my arm is really bugging me right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey got somthing to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

alright, finished


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a feeling Greeky is watching me type while she is on the phone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

now i'm under pressure


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi rock!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

You quit whoring already!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm still here Hee, you there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have to actually work every now and then


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Yup just surfing the net


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what's up man?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

You at work now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

How is working for yourself going?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm just watching tv while surfing the net at the same time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yep, at work. They needed someone to sit at the desk, so here I am for 12 hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

whatcha watching?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

It's going good, will get busier later this month


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

No more beer, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is it better money working like that?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm watching the football game now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I just have beer on saturdays now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

It is better money


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Made $250 just for 2 hours work on Thursday installing a waterheater


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Got to look at a basement to finish in a few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Cool, that sounds great man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you have someone helping you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

are you having a beer right now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

no more beer or cheats starting Feb 1 for me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I am going to be having a beer in a few minutes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I prolly will have a friend help with the basement job since it will take 2 people to do it for the most part


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what kind do you like


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

so have you decided not to move?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

how is your training going?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I like grolsh beer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

2 more hours


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Training going good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

never had it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Still undecided on moving or not yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you haven't posted any pics have you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

*danceS*


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

No I havent


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm camera shy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want to go home


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I am David, I am!!!




I was referring to me as the whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

c'mon hee, we want pics!!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> are you here to talk with me?




And, yes!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

helloooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

well, that goes without saying David!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

But I have a pizza o eat here in CT!!!    See you all later!!!   goodbye!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

alrighty, now we're jumping. Hey Greeky


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Some day I will post them, maybe in a couple months!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

SOOOoooooo wrong David!! So wrong


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

finally, acknowledgement..jumping where?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

why the sad face greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

hi hee and rock and david


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, why the sad face?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

cuz nobody was sayin hi or talkin to me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you know, we got people in here chatting. I've been fishing for people for 10 hours now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Just a few posts behind Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Well were here now to chat!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

im happy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

after what you called me the other day though greeky, wasn't sure if I would acknowledge your or not!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

any reason in particular hee?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

what did i call u??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

because your here Greeky, that's why he is happy!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I think later on I will use free weekend minutes on cellphone calling my friends in Florida


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i wanted to go to florida but my parents said no


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm just in a good mood


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I used to live there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

brb one sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

don't remember Greeky, you said it to TGS but it still mad me cry for an hour  LOL


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

not in the next 2 hours Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I need to get a beer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

back again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll take my break in an hour


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

then i only have to work 1/2 hour more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I can't wait


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Just finished reading my book


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

how far away do you keep your beers buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what book?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I need to go get the next book in the series now.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Left Behind series


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

suicide pt just came in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Uh oh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

good series!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I just finish the 9th book


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Tomorrow I will buy the rest of them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

which one was the 9th?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

i stopped in the middle somewhere


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Desecration


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Next one is The Remnant


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think that was the last one I read. The Remnant the next one?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

posted at same time


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Very good series


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Another series I liked alot was the Casca Eternal Mercenary series


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yeah, but I keep getting lost because I read a book and read 50 books before the next one comes out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Never heard of that one


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

did i really make u cry??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Same here! I have a Stephne King one here I just bought also. Short stories


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i wish my phone would ring.. well actually it vibrates..but same thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm reading the sword of the truth series right now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Well if we had your number...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

You want it to vibrate? Hmmm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I cried on the inside!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

lol theres somebody in particular i want to call me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I love stephen King


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I am just starting Rob Faigins Natural Hormonal Enhancement.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey we are particular!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

is that supposed to make your penis bigger?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

So she doesn't want US to call her.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ummm, yeah Hee, what Greeky asked


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

1/2 hour till break


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

TGS is gonna be upset


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

No. it is a book on what food to eat to get the best gains possible out of training. I will post a link here. Let me look for it back in a sec then I will post it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

when will he see this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

It's easier for me Hee. I just eat what Jodi tells me to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

that's all I have to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

my nose is stuffing up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but I don't use nasal sprays


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

they are addictive and you develop a rebound effect using them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

where did everyone go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

do I smell?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok here is a link and you can read an excert from it.
http://davedraper.com/faigin-natural-hormonal-enhancement-excerpt.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

Jodi really knows her stuff..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

well, actually I don't because my nose is stuffed up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I know she has read the book also


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

gonna eat my steak soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Jodi has?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I cooked up london broil last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Dave Draper was pretty cool


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Still have a nice big peice left over!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That sounds good Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Send it on over!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes she read it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Better yet, invite Greeky over to share it with you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I eat flounder twice a week


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

There was a discussion thread about the book on another site.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm flavored lipgloss


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

but it is very lightly breaded


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

what's the flavor?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

better yet, kiss me and surprise me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

you still post on the other site?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I haven't for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Look at the pages in this thread!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I really should eat more fish myself. Maybe I will buy some salmon tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

this is awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

make sure it's cold water salmon


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I post there all the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

the other has mercury


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Not as many people were there, so I kind of fizzled out there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

besides, I can't be a postwhore on 2 sites


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I saw a news program on why farmed salmon is not as good as cold water salmon yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

or at least not a successful one


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

There is lots to read over there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

yeah, it's really bad for you.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

It shows 235 pages on my comp.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

my date last night couldnt guess the flavor


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

sometimes i drop in to see what's new articles


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

That  because the date wasn't me! I would have guessed it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I didn't need to know that Greeky. We are the only guys for you :0


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hee woulda kept at it even if it took him all night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think another 100 pages and it's a new record


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Yup! I would have!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

almost time to eat


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

its sugar mint..i never heard of it b4 but damn this lipgloss tastes good


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Almost time for me to get another beer!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

im drinking diet pepsi vanilla


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I need to get some lip gloss


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm drinking water


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm hungry too Hee, 15 minutes


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

sometimes i use flavored lipgloss to help my cravings lol or when im hungry but dont want to eat.. i have tons of flavors i love it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

then steak ank peas


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

*tries to send telepathic signals to make somebody call me*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I used to like flavored chapstick when i was a kid


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hee already told you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

He wants to call, he feels your telepathic need but does not have your number


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I have to remove the tinfoil off my head that I use to keep the voices out before I can recieve a telepathic message!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

good idea Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

My brother in law just called me, back in a couple!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

almost time to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

K, I'll leave at 6 and be back at 6:30


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

will you still be around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm getting a HA


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

don't want to do this again tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

especially with school starting on mon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

no more free time for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

except to whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

and I won't really have enough time for that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

can you hear my sobs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm going to get ready to eat now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll still be around. The question is, will Greeky still be around!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

r u here now hee?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes Im here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Just checking out other sites!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello again!  I stop at my sister's house and realized I can access IM.com!

Aren't you all so lucky that I can!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

ok brb


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Whats up david!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i feel so fat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Why's that GBC?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i gained like 4lbs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Its prolly some lean mass from training. Don't worry about scale weight too much


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

no..fat..and it shows, trust me


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

from all those binges i used to have


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Get yourself back on track and you will lose it in no time! Stop that binging! Remember too that you only want to lose about 1 to 2 pounds tops a week also so as not to comprimise muscle loss.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i would be very happy to lose 1-2lbs a week, problem is i usually stay stable or gain haha


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Give it time! The more you get your diet and training down the more you will get to know what works for you the best. All them little tweaks that we all have to work out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

if i dont binge i should be fine.. i just wish i was back where i was in late october, i was starting to like my body..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Discipline and dedication GBC! After all this holiday season with Christmas and New Years I am sure a lot of us got out of hand with our diets! I know I did!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *tries to send telepathic signals to make somebody call me*


That's what I was sensing!!!!
I was wondering why my shortwave reception was all screwy!!!
   


Hiya'll.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Dero!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> if i dont binge i should be fine.. i just wish i was back where i was in late october, i was starting to like my body..


The other thing is,how was your moral in october compare to it now?Sometimes,(I'm not saying it's the case for you) it's dat simple.


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

HIHEE!!!!!
How goes it ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i did two weeks no carb in october. good results, but i dont think i can give up carbs again, i have my oatmeal in the morning...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Its going good tonight! Just relaxing watching football game [not really paying too much attention to the game though!]


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Give up the soda GBC! It no good. Drink lots of water even if you aren;t thirsty [as I go for another beer!  hyprocrite that I am!]


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

anyuone miss me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

only for 1/2 hour though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

then it's home and back again tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

don't know if I can stand another day of this


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, Hee is right Soda is water WITH SUGAR...YUCK!!!
The water will cleans (sp) your system and leave no residue(from the water).

I have been upping my water intake lately,I normally drink up to 6 litres of water DAILY during the summer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

especially if it gets busy as it prob will


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

What happens in a half hour? Do you turn into a pumpkin or something?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

your back Dero


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm already a pumkin! I big one!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm off work in 1/2 hour


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

home, home, home...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

How was the steak?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

enjoying the games Dero?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

MMmmmm...steak was good!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Dero!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

3rd QTR,  
Carolina    13 
St. Louis    12


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want to eat steak everyday, maybe PWO


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

pretty close, but carolina will win of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes Dero?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

RAMS!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Holt dropped the ball!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yes Dero?


I was answering your querry,or was dat a GREETINGS???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

oh, that was a greeting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

2 more suicides in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

15 minutes left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

the shift that never ends


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

That must be the morbid side of your job...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Lotta suicides that is. Dont really understand why someone would want to do that. There is just too much to live for.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

most of it is for attention, some because if addicts overdosing. Every now and then someone REALLY wants to do it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

One of my favorite things here actually. You never know what's gonna happen.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Gotten into a few fights here from combative patients.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

That is another thing I will never understand. You try and help a patient and they want to fight you.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm thinking of changing my avatar


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

To a dancing milk carton. What do you think rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

some are high, some have real mental problems


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think you should do it Hee! Maybe I'll change my AVI too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

where do you find your Avi's?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

5 minutes then I'm outta here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

can you feel the excitement?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

can I get 7 posts in that time?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

6


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

let's see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

one guy broke my new glasses when he punched me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I usually see something on a website and save the pic to my pics and resize it to make an avi. No site in particular.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I prob put him down harder than I should have then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

last post


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

You can make 7 posts! I have faith in you rock, you can do it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

take care Hee and Dero. Hopefully see you tomorrow.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Yup see you tomorrow!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Later dude!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Sorry,I blipped out...I'm back...


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
4th QTR, 8:50

Carolina    23 
St. Louis  12


----------



## atherjen (Jan 10, 2004)

my nose is frozen together!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

im not stupid enough to drink REGULAR soda..only diet..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

lol hey girl nice to see u


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, St Louis is trying to pull one 
out of their a$$ as they have just tied the game

*******************************************

What does not kill you
will make you stronger


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

hi dfinest


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

wow talkin to myself.. i think im turning into a post whore..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi greekblondechic......

what's new?

*********************************************

What does not kill you
will make you stronger


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> wow talkin to myself.. i think im turning into a post whore..



You're not talking to yourself,
I was just S-L-O-W

***********************************************

What does not kill you
will make you stronger


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

ive been better...tummy hurts..phone not ringing...


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

I hate when that happens....
I don't care for the tummy hurting either.

Poor dear, I wish there something that I could do

***********************************************

What does not kill you
will make you stronger


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

ill be ok..hopefully ill have fun when i go out tonight and forget my worries


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

I hope you have fun too, dress warmly dear
If NJ is anything like Maryland, 
I know it's Freaking KOLDE up there


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

..and SC just pulls it out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

hehe, no skirt this time..pants!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, St Louis blew the game
that's a quarter of my playoff picks that bit the dust


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hehe, no skirt this time..pants!!!!


what are we talking about here? Maybe we need pics for proof?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

As much as I hate to say it, to put your pants on
is a good idea, just stay warm

The fellas and I will drool over your legs when gets warmer


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

My first lost in two weekends!!!Grrrrrrrrrrrr...

Did not say you were stupid!!! 

GO Pats GO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

whos' stupid? or not?


hola, dero!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

im goin to a club tonight.. wore a skirt on new years eve which is how i attracted the hottie   but no im definately wearing pants tonight its very cold out.. btw want pics buy me a digicam


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

I gotta buy myself one first...
what kind of music do they play at this club? top 40/hip hop, techno?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Burner!!!
How are ya?
Or go to a club in Manhattan...CBGB or in the Village???

Nobody is stupid!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

80's music.. not really my thing but my friend loves it.. and she promised i can pick next week lol


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

What music do you prefer?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

7/7 Grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

YEAH baby, PATS intercept Titans


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

for dancing.. hip hop, greek, and pop


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

I' be better if..I WEREN'T AT FRIGGIN WORK!
other than that..I am good!


You might have liked the club I used to work at, GBC: Was a 7-in-1 club.
Had top 40/hip hop in one area, rock-n-roll, jazz, karoke, 80's, martini bar, just a hang out bar and across the street, the sister club played dance / techno.
They (owners) also ran a shuttle to another part of town to their country club.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

damn the best of all worlds haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

not bad...a bit of  a road trip for ya though..
I'd offer to put ya up..but it wouldn't go over to o good w/  the GF..sa to why  there is a hot woman sleeping on my couch....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

hot? maybe when i have a fever ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

heh heh...modesty..I like that.....
going out in about an hour?
What time do your clubs close?
Ours close @ 1:30 to have all people out and alcohol collected by 2am.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

alcohol collected???? what do u mean??

some close at 2 some at 3..depending where and which ones


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Burner! What's up buddy.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

It is freezing here in Nj tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok, goodnight!  early morning tomorrow


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

2nd QTR, 13:46 1 2 3 4 T 
Tennessee  7 0     7 
New England   7 6     13 
1st and Goal, ball on TEN 2
Last Play: 2-1-TEN 1(13:49) NE 90-Klecko & 50-Vrabel eligible. A.Smith left guard for 1 yard, TOUCHDOWN. 

GameCenter: Live Game Stats · Full Play-by-Play
GameCenter:


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

Ours close at 2 AM here.......

burner, isn't it funny how the HOT ones are modest
with a compliment


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

Actually GBC hwere they changed it in Seaside Heights to keep the bars open until 4 am! Too bad I don't go to bars though...


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ok, goodnight!  early morning tomorrow


Nite nite Rock!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

all alcohol (open container ((bottles)) and glasses must be thrown away or at the bar to be cleaned. No one drinks after 0145hrs. We close @ 1:30, so we can get all people out. The club can hold 1500 or more people, and that takes a while to get all of them out...especially the stragglers.
Man, I hated that. I was always polite, but once in a while, had to get blunt to those who thought that the "please make your way to the front door' speech didn't work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

ill hit seaside when it gets warmer outside..


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

2nd QTR, 13:46 1 2 3 4 T 
Tennessee  7 0     7 
New England   7 7     14 
1st and 10, ball on NE 30
Last Play: A.Vinatieri extra point is GOOD, Center-B.Kinchen, Holder-K.Walter. 

GameCenter: Live Game Stats · Full Play-by-Play
GameCenter: 

  Radio: TEN


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> all alcohol (open container ((bottles)) and glasses must be thrown away or at the bar to be cleaned. No one drinks after 0145hrs. We close @ 1:30, so we can get all people out. The club can hold 1500 or more people, and that takes a while to get all of them out...especially the stragglers.
> Man, I hated that. I was always polite, but once in a while, had to get blunt to those who thought that the "please make your way to the front door' speech didn't work.


Some people are hard of hearing!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ill hit seaside when it gets warmer outside..


I think I rememebr driving up there a couple times during the day.
Took the tops of my car and cruised down the coast back to Base.

"jersey is pretty in the Spring / early summer.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i dont drink..too many calories..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Some people are hard of hearing!!!


nope. they think the rules do not apply to them. So...I got to remind them...
I hated it when I'd get the: "I am friends with Sam/Chuck." (owner/manager)
"Great, I'll tell them you said hello, no good night"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

I live about 5 or 6 miles away from Seaside [just over the bridge] and I still don't go there. Haven't in ages.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont drink..too many calories..


yeah...but you are dancing...burn off the calories....
do you get affected by alcohol easily?
It's embarrassing..I get lit WAY faster then my GF....and I have WAY more body fat than her...and out weight her by at least 50 lbs!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

nah..i can handle my alky i think, i dunno never got drunk never want to, that doesnt appeal to me, i like to know what im doing at all times and i like being able to stand up straight..i get clumsy as hell when i drink, im clumsy normally alky makes it worse

but really, i dont need to drink cuz i have fun anyway, i get all silly and whatnot, ppl think im drunk when im 100% sober


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

plus, if i dont drink, then the dancing is gonna be burning off what i ate b4 or fat..bonus!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

hey guys...i have a question


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey guys...i have a question


Fire away...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey guys...i have a question


well...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

ok say u go on a date w a girl and u like her..when do u call her back?


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> SOOOoooooo wrong David!! So wrong




BTW everyone!  Pizza was un-frickin' believable!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

The following day!!!
To make it clear!!!( no waiting)


...still no phone???


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> BTW everyone!  Pizza was un-frickin' believable!


 Good or bad???


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2nd QTR, 1:08  
Tennessee             7 
New England       14 
4th and 8, ball on NE 13
Last Play: 3-8-NE 13(1:11) (Shotgun) S.McNair pass incomplete to J.McCareins.


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Good or bad???



Freaking AWESOME!!!   dero!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ok say u go on a date w a girl and u like her..when do u call her back?


He's prolly waiting for you to call him. He might be shy. This is the 2000's Greeky so if you like him call him!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

he already knows i wont call first lol


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd QTR, 1:08
> Tennessee             7
> ...





MORE YES!!!!!

2nd QTR, 1:00  
Tennessee             7 
New England        14 
1st and 10, ball on NE 22
Last Play: 4-8-(1:08) G.Anderson 31 yard field goal is BLOCKED (R.Seymour), Center-T.Ackerman, Holder-C.Hentrich, recovered by TEN-S.Meier at NE 22. S.Meier to NE 22 for no gain (M.Chatham). Penalty on TEN-F.Miller, Unnecessary Roughness, declined. high snap


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

he knows where ill be tonight hopefully he'll show up and surprise me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ok say u go on a date w a girl and u like her..when do u call her back?


isnt ther the 'Three Day Rule?"

you wait three days to call..if call the day after..too eager..after..you blew her / him off...


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> he already knows i wont call first lol


SUPRISE HIM!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> he knows where ill be tonight hopefully he'll show up and surprise me


if he's smart, he will!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

i gotta go get dressed see ya'll later..


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> isnt ther the 'Three Day Rule?"
> 
> you wait three days to call..if call the day after..too eager..after..you blew her / him off...


That's if you play the games!!!
Be honest and don't let the other person hanging...
Non comunication sucks!!!


What if I...?


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i gotta go get dressed see ya'll later..


You mean to say that you are not dressed!!!!


OMG...
He,he...later,have fun!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

Halftime 

Tennessee             7 
New England       14


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i gotta go get dressed see ya'll later..


..so...that leaves one to ponder....what are you wearing....NOW???


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..so...that leaves one to ponder....what are you wearing....NOW???


Guess you don't read my posts...

Zalright...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Guess you don't read my posts...
> 
> Zalright...


what?? did you say something??

I know..but I wanted to say it to!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2004)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!
Hello,oh just a sec...
IT'S FOR YOU GREEKY!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ok say u go on a date w a girl and u like her..when do u call her back?




I know I'm late with this (with good reasons of course)

But, because I'm impatient and persistent, I'd call the next day or that night but a little bit later.  

When it comes to potential love.........


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..so...that leaves one to ponder....what are you wearing....NOW???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hiiiiiii


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey sweetie!!!    How ya doin'?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

No whoring in my Thread!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I am back, Rock-son... unfortunately life was halted for a few so here comes the whore.... me!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

How are we all doing tonight?

What happened to TGS?  Did you or I scare him?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

allo everyone here yet???


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm here but I have to get on the phone with Katie64!!!  Don't run away!

Everyone should all be here soon!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Rock, if your out there, we HERE to TAKE over!

Well, I have to get on a phone call but we'll be back VERY soon!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I did shot in the Dark, crash?   

I almost remember that!  I see Katie brought up your drunken thread poll I made of you a year ago!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Take over, HA! You've entered my world now!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

lol ya stealing you thread rock too bad


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

*makes a grand entrance*


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Your world??  We'll see.  I don't see any of your sidekicks yet so.... It's crash and I's world........... for now!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey GBC!!!!!   

throw out that dessert in the garbage disposal if you haven't already done so!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

dont forget me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I did shot in the Dark, crash?
> 
> I almost remember that!  I see Katie brought up your drunken thread poll I made of you a year ago!




hahaha drunken postin haha that was so much fun lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Your world??  We'll see.  I don't see any of your sidekicks yet so.... It's crash and I's world........... for now!



Muhahaha it's ours for the taking lol


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

GBC enters...

David exits for 5 minutes or so..

NO ONE LEAVE!!!!!!!  I'll be back because C & D are going to show you resiliency!  <=====


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont forget me!




Who could ever forget you??

V-LO!!

Tell us.  How was your day today!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont forget me!





who could ever forget you so whats up girly?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

dammit he beat me !


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahaha drunken postin haha that was so much fun lol




Fun?  w8lifter was on the floor dying!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey, you can have your little drunk party in here! Try for 300 pages tonight, ok? But we all still no who's thread this is!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Remember- 300 pages


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dammit he beat me !






Where the hell is the owner of this thread?  

Is he in a hiding hole with Bin Laden?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

ya that was some funny shiat


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, you can have your little drunk party in here! Try for 300 pages tonight, ok? But we all still no who's thread this is!




300 pages???  

Depends on what time Crash has to go to bed!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Where is JJJ and Burner!!!  Crash, PM them and tell them to get here along with FS!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, you can have your little drunk party in here! Try for 300 pages tonight, ok? But we all still no who's thread this is!



me and dave's


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

OK, BRB, going to the phone!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 300 pages???
> 
> Depends on what time Crash has to go to bed!




bed sleep wtf is that?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me and dave's




that's right!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, BRB, going to the phone!!!




fine leave us all  lol jk


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I think Rock wants us to do all of his work!

He sets a goal and he wants us to attain it!

Sounds pretty satanic to me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my day was so boring! i went to the gym out of boredom


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

chill brother!  I'll be back very soon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hottie is texting me.. i think he wants me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my day was so boring! i went to the gym out of boredom




what'd ya work??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my day was so boring! i went to the gym out of boredom




Well, because I was somewhat in your area this am and as cold as it was, I can't say that I would be outside dancing around the a water fountain.... sing hip hipp hooray... that's for sure!


But now that I'm in FLA... I am!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hottie is texting me.. i think he wants me




I didn't text you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i did 30mins cardio..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hottie is texting me.. i think he wants me






Awesome... Just make him work at having a relationship with you and not some fly by night antic!  You deserve much better!  But you know that already!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

oooh he already knows im a good girl..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i did 30mins cardio..





aww! cardio sux


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I didn't text you




Oh brother.... who tied you up and is flying  you???  You're higher than a kite with that response!    J/K!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> oooh he already knows im a good girl..




 just don't tell him about us lol jk


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> aww! cardio sux




I like sweating and cardio!  It doesn't suck!  It clears my mind at the end of the day, Mr. Skinny!!  :cheek:


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> just don't tell him about us lol jk


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

cardio is alright..i feel like a lazy bum when i dont do it...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I like sweating and cardio!  It doesn't suck!  It clears my mind at the end of the day, Mr. Skinny!!  :cheek:




dude i did 8 hrs of cardio a day for wrestling season before my injury i can care less about doing it again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh brother.... who tied you up and is flying  you???  You're higher than a kite with that response!    J/K!



ya i got a 747 next to me on that responce.....wtf was that oh shit!? the russian space station


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i updated my journal...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> cardio is alright..i feel like a lazy bum when i dont do it...


hola!
How was your nigt out last night?
have fun?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

burner..not so great.. im not big into 80's music, and not many  cute guys approached me mostly creepy guys


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

hey burner!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

he asked me if i am wearing underwear so now im not texting him back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

was sup, crash!

BGC-
Sorry you didn't have such a great time. Y'all couldnt bail and go to a differetn club, or do you get to pick next time?

No cute guys approached you?
Are they STUPID????
Who cares about those guys anyway??? Don't you ahve the attention of some guy you like?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

yeah i get to pick next time..

see above..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> he asked me if i am wearing underwear so now im not texting him back!


..man..what an ass! That's a 3rd date kind of question!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

lol..well theres a story behind it..but still!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

ok...spill it!
I wanna hear this!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

oh boy..

OK so..we were at the cheesecake factory and the waiters have to wear all white..

and i said i have white pants but i only wore them once, on halloween, when i was an  and i go, it was so weird bc under the blacklight i glowed from head to toe and id never worn white pants b4..so i felt like my ass was on display..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

and he goes i hope u at least had on white underwear bc if it was a diff color then it woulda really showed..
and i just kinda looked away embarrassed...  

and he goes...oh..u werent wearing underwear...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

you couldn't see tthru the pants, could you?
or did it highlight the undies?
I am now intrigued.
We had black lights in parts o my club...I wore black..and even used a lint roller before I went to work..but still dust and other particles would show up....black really sux under those lights!
My teeth were brilliant though!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

and b4 when he texted me i made a joke and he replied w/ wise ass so i said

i know my ass is nice but stop talkin about it

and thats when he goes mmm.. very nice
are u wearing underwear?

except he spelled it whering!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and he goes i hope u at least had on white underwear bc if it was a diff color then it woulda really showed..
> and i just kinda looked away embarrassed...
> 
> and he goes...oh..u werent wearing underwear...


oops..you weren't finished.
hey.guys love it when they can find out what a girl is wearing....
a little strap of the thong over the belt line of your pants...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

u couldnt see anything thru them..but even a thong underneath wouldve been obvious..

even my hair and eyes glow under a blacklight


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and b4 when he texted me i made a joke and he replied w/ wise ass so i said
> 
> i know my ass is nice but stop talkin about it
> ...


well...a bit rude this early into a 'relationship'.
I once learned the hard way about something like that.
That was also a long time ago....


whering? Maybe e 'fat fingered' it? I do that all the time...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u couldnt see anything thru them..but even a thong underneath wouldve been obvious..
> 
> even my hair and eyes glow under a blacklight


I would've like to see the glowing eyes!

I am thinking that next year for halloween..I wan to get those custom, non-prescription contacts...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i hope it was just cuz hes texting on a phone not typing...God I hope hes not that stupid..

we'll see, i know he was joking...

but i said no u didnt.. and he replied yes i did..and i didnt text him back..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my eyes glow cuz theyre blue i guess... i wasnt wearin any special contacts except the ones i need to see!

which dont come in any colors btw, theyre handmade cuz im blind as a bat w astigmatism to boot!

everyone thinks i wear colored contacts and dye my hair

can u say JEALOUS??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

btw where did david and crashman go 

*hubba hubba*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

they have had this 'thing' going for some time...it's well documented..
we all know about it, but never say anything...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> btw where did david and crashman go
> 
> *hubba hubba*


WHAT?!??!? I'm not good enough???
 
Man...that hurts!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

no hon im just an attention whore 

oh wait.. i once said post whore is the only kind of whore ill ever be...

make that post whore and attention whore...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

same same...look @ Rock and TGS...
ya know..Dave and I were like that.a LONG time ago....
I can't do taht anymore...I am getting ready to go full time with my new career..so will actually have to...work..for my income....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

so..did you even dance at the club, or kept the seat warm lastnight?
You can't grove to Michael Jackson? Village People? Cool and the Gang?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hon i alwaysss dance

theres nothing i love to do more than dance

altho laughing and making out tie for close seconds!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

heh heh..I 'used' to be able to dance...but while working at the club..I did this silly little dance to make my waitresses smile..and now it has screwed me up..doesn't make sense..but true.

Kristen and I (girlfriend) might be taking dance lessons here in another couple months. Ball room, salsa, etc. One of the gus I wento real estate college with owns a couple dance studios and will give discount. Thought it would be fun to dress up and go soe place formal once in a while..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hon i alwaysss dance
> 
> theres nothing i love to do more than dance
> ...


yeah...a nice 'smoch fest' with your significant other is alwasy a good time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

sort of back to the panties thing..
I was working a kiosk the other day...a couple 14 year old girls (guessing) walked past. What grabbed my attention..was that one of the girls' strings from hter black thong were above herjeans.
C'mon? A 14 year old? Am I too old fashioned? Does her mother kow she wears these? I don't mean she has to wear winnie the pooh, or 'granny panties' but at least a standard, bikini style?
Am I wrong?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

no i agree with u. i didnt start wearing thongs til recently and i am 21... and even when i wear them i try to keep them hidden..
parents a lot of them anyway, dont give a shit these days..
rather not be bothered worryin about their kids


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

I think my GF has only one pair...to my disappointment...
she works out all the tie...big time runner...has great assets..to wear i them. 
She still thinks she is 'fat'...oy.
I duno..which is worse....a girl thinking she she isn't pretty enough..or to pretty.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dude i did 8 hrs of cardio a day for wrestling season before my injury i can care less about doing it again


  I hear ya!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> he asked me if i am wearing underwear so now im not texting him back!




See.... it figures.  What a goofball for him to ask sucha dumb question!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> burner..not so great.. im not big into 80's music, and not many  cute guys approached me mostly creepy guys






Hey GBC....

You can dance... you can dance.... the safety dance!  

Creepy guys??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

hello Burner and GBC.  Did you guys scare off Crash and Rock?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> Hey GBC....
> ...


you know..creepy guys...still drive their IROC Z-28's, have gold chains dangling dow their hairy chests..and usues the term, 'babe' to strangers...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

naw..they must be jealous of me..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you know..creepy guys...still drive their IROC Z-28's, have gold chains dangling dow their hairy chests..and usues the term, 'babe' to strangers...






Were you just watching "Sixteen Candles" starring Anthony Michael Hall and Molly Ringwald??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I must've scared GBC off!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

girl thinking she isnt pretty enough..

causes more problems than the vice versa...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> girl thinking she isnt pretty enough..
> 
> causes more problems than the vice versa...




of course, you're not thinking this, right??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Looking good guys, keep the pages coming!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

no comment..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

GBC,

What style of music do you like dancing to the best??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hip hop and greek

i love to get down, and i love to belly dance
but i dont like to grind
and i NEVER go home w a guy


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> girl thinking she isnt pretty enough..
> 
> causes more problems than the vice versa...


i think she is good looking. My friends who have met her think the same thing.

she is fit, if she were to get serious with her diet and droped maybe 10 more lbs..she would have a six pack...I like her how she is now.
lean, fit and wow....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i love to get down, and i love to belly dance


I would SO kill for a web cam right now!
I can belly dance..but it is more like: beer belly dance.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

sounds like a perfectionist like me...never satisfied
except i need to drop more than 10


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no comment..



Hey girlie, I re-responded in your journal!  Don't be mad at me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

ok ill check it, i love when ppl write in my journal :


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> sounds like a perfectionist like me...never satisfied
> except i need to drop more than 10


ok..this is the part, as a friend..I tell you to...
SHUT UP!
YOu look fine! Dare I say..HOTTTTTT!
hey..are those the white pants in question, in those pics of yours?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hip hop and greek
> 
> i love to get down, and i love to belly dance
> ...




Belly dance?  This I'd like to see!  I don't see it often.  And you should NEVER go home with a guy... I agree!  (Stranger that is)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

waho! time to eat! I am so dam hungry!
be right back..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

no, my pic = baby blue shorts

no pics of white pants..as far as i know..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I would SO kill for a web cam right now!
> I can belly dance..but it is more like: beer belly dance.....




Beer belly dance!    That would definitely be bt/ you, GBC, Crash and Rock!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

ok, I must be as blind as you..can I borrow your contacts then?



BTW...Dave..we are having a little fun @ your expense in thelord of rings tread...so ya know, buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Beer belly dance!    That would definitely be bt/ you, GBC, Crash and Rock!


we can leave rock and crash out of that, eh?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> sounds like a perfectionist like me...never satisfied
> except i need to drop more than 10



Well, I do believe in what you believe as long as your willing to listen to what friend's say.  So, I'm willing to listen to your valid reasons and why and where you think this 10 lbs needs to go.  Where would you (or need) like to tighten up?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> waho! time to eat! I am so dam hungry!
> be right back..




It wouldn't be Papa John's again, would it?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok, I must be as blind as you..can I borrow your contacts then?
> 
> 
> ...



What??????????????


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hey!
i have a belly but its not a beer belly! 

id like to tighten up pretty much everything
have excess fat on tummy, lovehandles, back, hips, thighs, arms, face lol


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we can leave rock and crash out of that, eh?




Now you say that!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey!
> i have a belly but its not a beer belly!
> 
> ...




Have you posted your body pics in the gallery??

Give us a fair shot so we can tell you what we think.  As far as what I can see, your face is not even close to puffy, fat or anything.    

BTW, I knew you were going to say, "everything" which is reasonable and the logical answer is (since you feel that way) is a tighter strict diet!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

GBC, PM crash and get his ass back in here!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i havent taken pics yet im scared to


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i havent taken pics yet im scared to


you took the other ones....keep going!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

how bad do u think my diet is??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

yes but b4 pics are embarrassing and half naked...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Crashie left!    Damn sissy!


Now, as for being scared to.... well, do me a favor then.  Take them for yourself if you haven't done so and post them on your favorite mirror!  So, when your eating "crapol-a" look into that mirror and that will make you throw it out, won't it?

I understand Viv, so I won't pressure you into that.  But, you are hard on yourself and that's somewhat good.  If your going to be that hard on yourself then do so the same on your diet and lose that Fat free substitutions, red meat and eat more quality!!!!  Oh, and not eating is also a negative too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey!
> i have a belly but its not a beer belly!
> 
> ...


I was actually talking about MY belly....
I't s apony keg right now..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry hun for being so hard on you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It wouldn't be Papa John's again, would it?


why..want some?
naw...chicken breast, rice and veggies, thank you..and a diet Dr Pepper...
piece of gum for 'dessert' to kill the need for something sweet..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was actually talking about MY belly....
> I't s apony keg right now..




Have you been drinking a lot there, mister???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

not too much beer..a couple margaritas a week..about it.
(I make a great 'marg. Kristen says so..)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

um..ok..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> why..want some?
> naw...chicken breast, rice and veggies, thank you..and a diet Dr Pepper...
> piece of gum for 'dessert' to kill the need for something sweet..



  Well, I'm still waiting on the beer belly reason.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my hair smells soo good


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> not too much beer..a couple margaritas a week..about it.
> (I make a great 'marg. Kristen says so..)



I guess so but if you're drinking those I'm safely assuming your are not also eating a cheat meal that week, are you??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i thought i was doin good..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my hair smells soo good




Did you just take a shower??  What brand of shampoo do you use??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

umm...v05 strawberry

but actually, it smells like the pantene deep conditioner i used


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I guess so but if you're drinking those I'm safely assuming your are not also eating a cheat meal that week, are you??


..as in the immortal words of, FORMER Pres. Clinton:
Define...
cheating?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i do think im starting to get leaner again..

my arms are startin to look a bit toned again..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i thought i was doin good..




You are but I wanted to display a sense of caring to you letting you know that I do CARE about you by being a little more assertive!  Is my tactic not working?  Is it NON-MOTIVATING?  I'm sorry, honey!  Just trying to help you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

<-craving andes mints


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I'm still waiting on the beer belly reason.


well, I DO like to eat..ad sometimes..portions are probably a teeny bit larget than supposed to...
and I HATE cardio!

(Which I am starting up again..)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i think im gonna write in my journal again..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

i wanna go to the 'O' in Vegas to meet you turkeys this year! Gotta look good!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> umm...v05 strawberry
> 
> but actually, it smells like the pantene deep conditioner i used




Hmmnnn... I used the V05 and it's very stong but I switched to ?Herbal Essence.`


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> <-craving andes mints



<- craving ben and jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream!

(whichI only allow myself to have once per year..I can't put the damn little carton down....


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..as in the immortal words of, FORMER Pres. Clinton:
> Define...
> cheating?



Cheat meal= any food that you desire within a reasonable portion for one meal only!  Buffett is NOT a suggestable cheat meal to have!  


Neither is a smorgasboard!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hmmnnn... I used the V05 and it's very stong but I switched to ?Herbal Essence.`


dude! That shit's SO bad for your hair! Splurge the extra couple $$ and get some good stuff from a salon..
I use American Crew...that smells awesome!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, I DO like to eat..ad sometimes..portions are probably a teeny bit larget than supposed to...
> and I HATE cardio!
> 
> (Which I am starting up again..)




You stopped?    Are you still taking Clenbuterx or Redline??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> <- craving ben and jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream!
> 
> (whichI only allow myself to have once per year..I can't put the damn little carton down....




You both better stop thinking about Candy and sweets!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dude! That shit's SO bad for your hair! Splurge the extra couple $$ and get some good stuff from a salon..
> I use American Crew...that smells awesome!




What the hell is that??  

I actually use Paul Mitchell when I go to the salon!

And I buy a big bottle there but when I don't go and run out, I just get the stuff!  Biolage is OK.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

whys it bad for ur hair?

my hair looks good so...

BTW..tell me more about redline..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Cheat meal= any food that you desire within a reasonable portion for one meal only!  Buffett is NOT a suggestable cheat meal to have!
> 
> 
> Neither is a smorgasboard!


daily or weekely??


remember all the times J'bo rags on my diet....
heh heh....
I eat, ok...always can eat better...but I figure: you gotta enjoy yourself..within reasons. I will not be one of those who count grams, macros, ratios, etc. I will reasonably, and try to avoid the obvious bad fods. (Have not had pizza in about a month..)

I will not ever ahvea 6-pack, not do I care to. I wil get my stomach flat again, but I will be happy wtih that.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't get it?  Where the heck is Rock?  He comes on and posted something a while back but then disappears???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What the hell is that??
> 
> I actually use Paul Mitchell when I go to the salon!
> ...


I forgot what's in it..not a stylist..but most store bought produts are not good for the hair. 
I like biologe. I just found out they also have travel sizes too! That is great for the weekends we go to the mountains, or vacations.

Another bad one: Aussie Moist, or whatever...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

well im poor..and like i said my hair looks good...

ill switch when it stops lookin good


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> daily or weekely??
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, I heard through J'bo that she does critic your diet or so called eating regimen which is cool.  Well, as long as your happy then, I am happy for you.  but I disagree that you never have a six pack.  You could if you wanted to.  Make it a goal and if you don't like it then lose it by simply reverting back to your eating scheme.  No biggie but at least try it.  You might like it, Mikey!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> whys it bad for ur hair?
> 
> my hair looks good so...
> ...


where did redline come from?
I got a couple samples of it. It has a freaky effect on you...makes you hot all over, then the chills...wicked cool. Don't think it gave me much of a bost though.
I like my liquid clen. THAT ramps you up!
hey dave..remember when you sent me those samples of that way back when? I couldn't find how many cc's were in it, so I took the whole thing..and a cup of coffee? I didn't make it to the gym before work..so went to work AMPED?
I tok it at 2pm..and didn't 'come down' until 2am?
WHEW!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> Another bad one: Aussie Moist, or whatever...


  I know what you're talking about, too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Honestly, I heard through J'bo that she does critic your diet or so called eating regimen which is cool.  Well, as long as your happy then, I am happy for you.  but I disagree that you never have a six pack.  You could if you wanted to.  Make it a goal and if you don't like it then lose it by simply reverting back to your eating scheme.  No biggie but at least try it.  You might like it, Mikey!


oh, i am sure I'd LOVE to walk around sporting a 6-pack..go to the club..somehow..the shirt gets raised..and BAM!
but, damn....I would hjave to become a serious food nazi for that to happen....
Will see..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well im poor..and like i said my hair looks good...
> 
> ill switch when it stops lookin good




I think your hair looks quite healthy in the avi!     So you're correct in that statement of not switching unless you have to.

Now, what is this "poor" comment?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well im poor..and like i said my hair looks good...
> 
> ill switch when it stops lookin good


I'd ask your stylist the next time you get your hair done. Se what he / she thinks.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my familys not well off


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> where did redline come from?
> I got a couple samples of it. It has a freaky effect on you...makes you hot all over, then the chills...wicked cool. Don't think it gave me much of a bost though.
> I like my liquid clen. THAT ramps you up!
> ...



Yes, I DO remember that nonsense!  

I have no knowledge of the Redline, though.  I'll stick to Diet Turbo tea and lotsa coffee!  

You know I lost my contact with VPX underground, don't you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my stylist freaked out that i didnt used to condition..so now i condition...

but otherwise shes jealous cuz i have very healthy hair, i dont fuck w it too much never dyed it dont blow dry it much (except now its winter) 

plus it looks damn good straightened...oh the price we pay for beauty..

david..back to my diet.. honestly is it bad??
i thought i was doin pretty good..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yes, I DO remember that nonsense!
> 
> I have no knowledge of the Redline, though.  I'll stick to Diet Turbo tea and lotsa coffee!
> ...


yeah..shamefull..I've lost my bestest supp. whore!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my familys not well off



Well, neither are mine.

I don't mean to sound stupid but, tell me more about yourself.

College?  Job? etc... that is if you don't mind.

I'm broke too, if that's any comfort in answering these questions that I posed to you.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh, i am sure I'd LOVE to walk around sporting a 6-pack..go to the club..somehow..the shirt gets raised..and BAM!
> but, damn....I would hjave to become a serious food nazi for that to happen....
> Will see..




See , I disagree with that!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i go to college.. 

i graduate in may


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david..back to my diet.. honestly is it bad??
> i thought i was doin pretty good..


I was using this software to track my food some time ago...I thought I was eating pretty damn clean...until I pluged it in...my cals were to low, fat too high, not enough protein and too many friggin carbs!
oy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i go to college..
> 
> i graduate in may


sweet! What's  your degree in? Getting resume's ready?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my stylist freaked out that i didnt used to condition..so now i condition...
> 
> but otherwise shes jealous cuz i have very healthy hair, i dont fuck w it too much never dyed it dont blow dry it much (except now its winter)
> ...



The diet.  

You are doing good!  Do me a favor.  Before you started this eating plan, quickly jot down what you were doing before.  I have somewhat of an idea of what you did before and I don't think it looks pretty!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well im poor..


no worries, hun-
most of have or know 'poor'.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

communication..

and im very scared that i wont find a good job..

my diet b4...
i dont remember exactly but heres the best i can remember

yogurt

fruit

i did eat a lot of salads
but bread/rice/pasta/potatoes were still in my diet

fruit 
fruit
fruit 
fruit
fruit
fruit

i could eat fruit all damn day

coffee 
coffee
coffee
and i mean SUPERLIGHT w whole milk...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

edys whole fruit coconut bars OMG
i used to have those a lot *drool*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

so..what does that qualify you to be? (honest, serious question)
manager?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i go to college..
> 
> i graduate in may



Then, your life is going to be good!  I'm glad to hear that!  Do you like what your studying?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

looking into corporate comm...

public relations, marketing, HR, consulting, etc..

all very competitive fields


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> communication..
> 
> and im very scared that i wont find a good job..
> ...



where's the beef?
heh heh..get it? Remember the old commercial?
HA!
put in extra proteins..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

yes, im a very outgoing person, love people

i never enjoyed math or science even tho i was good at them...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was using this software to track my food some time ago...I thought I was eating pretty damn clean...until I pluged it in...my cals were to low, fat too high, not enough protein and too many friggin carbs!
> oy!



Interesting huh?  Believe me, I found out the hard way myself!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> looking into corporate comm...
> 
> public relations, marketing, HR, consulting, etc..
> ...


hey, ever see the movie, 'The Kid' with Bruce Willis? If not, see it. Great movie.
Anyway, he is an image consultant. THought it was a great idea..tell people how to be / act / dress, etc...in the movie.he gets paid well...maybe look into that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Interesting huh?  Believe me, I found out the hard way myself!


really sucked! I did drop from 195...a liitle less than what I weigh now...<cough couch> to a fairly lean, 182 in a year..two years ago...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

thatd be fun.. i do that for my bro

hes not allowed to buy any clothes if i dont approve first..

i was eating protein just not nearly as much as now
obviously i dont still eat like that..
and i gave up coffee which was a big thing for me
cuz everybody knew that i looooooooved my coffee


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> communication..
> 
> and im very scared that i wont find a good job..
> ...



So, would you say you were eating this when you were a size 13/14 or was it something else before this??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

nah this was like when i was a size 11 startin to head towards 9
didnt become a definite 9 til i started eating 5 times a day and much cleaner..

b4 i used to eat ice cream daily..and other stuff cant remember everything.. ive changed a lot of things..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

WHAT???? You gave up coffee???? blasphemy!
I love my cup 1st thing in my day...I use coffee mate, vanilla cinamon creme creamer...yummy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

ill use instant coffee in my shakes...and ill take a sip if my bro gets it..
but i wont buy myself a cup..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

ohhh...starbucks...white chocolate mocha w/ caramel..yeah...800 + cals..all sugar and fat..rarelly buy them..
nope. I have a two cup coffee maker...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> looking into corporate comm...
> 
> public relations, marketing, HR, consulting, etc..
> ...




Yes, and in time, you will have that competitive spirit as well and take what is rightfully yours.  Your future!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

why wont it let me post...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

there we go..as i was tryin to say...

i used to have a lot of frappuccinos when i was fatter


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

posting too soon? there isa ten second limit...however..that does't seem to get in rock's or ths's way..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes, im a very outgoing person, love people
> 
> i never enjoyed math or science even tho i was good at them...




Me neither!  I'm glad that you did make a decision that is yours... as expected!  Kudo's to you darling!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my daddy wanted me to be a dentist


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> there we go..as i was tryin to say...
> 
> i used to have a lot of frappuccinos when i was fatter


I liked to drink the star buck frappacinos in the little glass bottles..until i read the sugar content...has more sugar than a can of Mt. Dew..and is gone in two good gulps...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

my journal's already on to 6 pages..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my daddy wanted me to be a dentist


rummaging around in soe of the dirtiest places know to man....
it does pay well though....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

no i went for the made to order stuff

i love stuff like that, but i find choc protein w instant coffee and splenda is just about as good
except i need to blend w ice

should i buy a BLENDER or a SMOOTHIE MAKER?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> nah this was like when i was a size 11 startin to head towards 9
> didnt become a definite 9 til i started eating 5 times a day and much cleaner..
> 
> b4 i used to eat ice cream daily..and other stuff cant remember everything.. ive changed a lot of things..




Well, here is my assessment after reading your responses.  Yes, you ARE doing AWESOME!  More better than ever.  However, in order to expedite this process towards your goals, I do believe, less snacking, more mental toughness and a harder diet.  C'mon Viv, I know you can do it!!!  Lose the FF stuff and add more fibrous foods etc.  That would be my suggestion


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

do u mean the pudding?

fiber bothers my tummy..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> there we go..as i was tryin to say...
> 
> i used to have a lot of frappuccinos when i was fatter




sugar-city!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Hello kids


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no i went for the made to order stuff
> 
> i love stuff like that, but i find choc protein w instant coffee and splenda is just about as good
> ...


at least one of those hand blenders....makes things easier!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> do u mean the pudding?
> 
> fiber bothers my tummy..




I meant fibrous veggies!!!    Sorry!

My computer is pissing me off!  So slow!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hello kids


hey pops-
you started it...

how's work on this fine, Sunday evening?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hello kids




Ya made it!  Hey FS!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

no i need something that will chop up my ice real nice in my shakes

hi fire 

oh and i havent had a frappuccino in months


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

the hand blender WILL do that..might be a bit messy though...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

ehh
again i ask
blender or smoothie maker


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

blender. more uses


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

can i get some cyber hugs?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Of course, Viv!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

good cuz i need them


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

one big, cyber bear hug..c'min up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

no..thank you..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

watching, 'The Jackel' right now, with Bruce Willis and Richard Gere..seen it? Pretty good. Just saw the part where Bruce shots off the guys arm with that massive weapon....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

u werent supposed to cop a feel when u hugged me..

jk lol


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi guys all good here. pretty slow at work. just looking through the threads is all.  How are both of you on this fine cold evening.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i dunno i was fine..then i got kinda down.. im unstable..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Was it because of me GBC??


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Why so GBC??  I hope your not suffering from depression.  Maybe since you cut the sugar it is causing the changes in mood swings.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i dont think its depression, bc i dont get full blown upset/crying like i used to..just a little melancholy..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Burner, I wouldn't need to give GBC a cyber bear hug.  I could do it in person. She is from Jersey!!! whoohoo


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

WEll we all get like that Gbc.  I suppose that is what is so grand about the internet.  You can always come on here, find a friend to cheer you up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

thats why im here posting every damn second instead of eating the junk sittin in my fridge right now...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thats why im here posting every damn second instead of eating the junk sittin in my fridge right now...



how about getting a good nights rest and getting to the gym early?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey Burner, I wouldn't need to give GBC a cyber bear hug.  I could do it in person. She is from Jersey!!! whoohoo



Braggart!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

thats against my religion


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thats against my religion




You mean working out in the AM???


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u werent supposed to cop a feel when u hugged me..
> 
> jk lol


can you blame me? You're hot!


...now if only my GF would allow me to have a mistress....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

im not hot


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey Burner, I wouldn't need to give GBC a cyber bear hug.  I could do it in person. She is from Jersey!!! whoohoo


hey...rub that in, why don't ya..oh yeah...I've got...I've got....prince...
damn...you win...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hey hee ho hum


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im not hot


let us..the qualified ones be the judge of that, would ya?
thank you..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WEll we all get like that Gbc.  I suppose that is what is so grand about the internet.  You can always come on here, find a friend to cheer you up.


yep! Fire has a gurantee to make you all hot and sweaty!
(he has a home gym)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey hee ho hum


hey...that's a catchy tune...do some more....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

ive seen myself naked

therefore, i am the only qualified judge


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_




Well well....you're here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

one of the guys made a pot of cofee...so had to have a cup. I also put in a packet of sugar-free hot chocolate mix, to make a mocha.
Not bad..but the guy put in TOO much coffee...can yuou say.. STRONG!
He is Air Force..you'd think he was a Marine with that kind of potency...
I take that back.
I've had Marine coffee...THAT shiat wil keep you alive for a year!
(They take a 5 gallon pot, boil water adn just throw in the coffee grounds)
so...you not only drink it..you also chew on it afterwards...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im not hot



Your not???    You look pretty damn good to me!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

And you can dance!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well well....you're here!


Yeah but I am signing of in a mnute! Sorry to hear about your Grandma David.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ive seen myself naked
> 
> therefore, i am the only qualified judge


I've seen your posted pix..and contest that ruling!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And you can dance!!!


..and she's edumacated...can she cook? She sounds pretty damn good to me....

Did that guy stop texting you, or did you blow him off?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i stopped texting him, but he texted me again later..

he seems quite interested...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

Army coffee tastes like mud.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

everytime i have stevia it leaves a taste on my lips and a little while later im like mmm stevia..weird


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yeah but I am signing of in a mnute! Sorry to hear about your Grandma David.




Thanks man!  Much appreciated!  Sounds like you may have read that in another forum?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i stopped texting him, but he texted me again later..
> 
> he seems quite interested...




And?  Did you reply?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Thanks man!  Much appreciated!  Sounds like you may have read that in another forum?


Yup, I did!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> everytime i have stevia it leaves a taste on my lips and a little while later im like mmm stevia..weird




What is Stevia?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

yeah..he said good night miss no underwear cutie
and i said good night dirty old man lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/stevia.html


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yup, I did!



I'm back in there and I have to scream bloody hell again because I am irked at the ignorance of some people... not in this thread of course!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i bet ill hit 500 posts tonight..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What is Stevia?


sugar substitute...I got some to go with my bland, yucky oatmeal J'bo wanted me to try and eat.

(I couldn't do it..too nasty..so I will have to eat the flavored oatmeals....)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

bodybuilding.com  I found that site last week their prices are awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i bet ill hit 500 posts tonight..


with the kings of post whores here (dave and I..old school) you will have no troubles!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

david...in reference to what u said in my journal

just how does one get their self esteem up anyway??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yeah..he said good night miss no underwear cutie
> and i said good night dirty old man lol


class act?
or is it humor now?
I oly had to be told..like twelve times to stop asking those questions..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

one way to get your self esteem up is to not look at the negatives but look at your positive qualities.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

burner i cant believe u eat the flavored oatmeal w all that SUGAR

theres plenty of better ways to flavor your oats besides stevia
(not everyone likes the distinct taste)
for one, u can use splenda instead...
splenda + cinnamon
splenda + cinnamon + butter buds
sf syrup
splenda + flavored extracts
fruit (if it fits your diet)
my newest one is splenda + instant coffee
and many more really depends on your diet


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

im hoping its just humor..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

gbc do you have any other pictures?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david...in reference to what u said in my journal
> 
> just how does one get their self esteem up anyway??




1) Surrounding yourself around others who will always benefit you emotionally

2) Believing & Loving yourself

3) Setting small goals (realistic) and achieving it raising the marker higher and higher as you go along.

Just some helpful examples..

Anyone else like to contribute to this?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

getting naked and taking pictures then sending them to me. then I say all kinds of good things and that raises your self esteem. hahahahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

not recent..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> one way to get your self esteem up is to not look at the negatives but look at your positive qualities.


great post, brotha! I was about to say the same....

just keep doing the positive things and think of the progress you ahve made. Do notdwell on the past, negative things.
Do not do the "I wish I woulda / coulda/ shoulda.
Just do it.
One day at a time.
Sounds like you ahe already made lots of progress.
We all do the same thing.
I ahve done it, and am trying to not do it again.
"I was 'this strong / lean' back when...and now I am....

I bthink FS was doing the same thing.
Have you seen my friend's progress? I am usig him as my inspiration now.

Focus on the positive:
You are about to finish college. Ebnter into the market place. You WILL get a job. It wil be a stable one. You will be more able to do what you want.

It isa mind set. Glass half full, not hald empty thing. We all go thru it.
My GF does it with our relationship..the opnly negative thing about her...she dwells on her past experiences and brings them into our present.
She is working on it. 
Same for you. 
Help at all?
You are your own best counselor.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sugar substitute...I got some to go with my bland, yucky oatmeal J'bo wanted me to try and eat.
> 
> (I couldn't do it..too nasty..so I will have to eat the flavored oatmeals....)



I think I got free samples from them.  I don't think I cared for it either!  Well, I still use Sweet-n-low and as for cancer..... 

But lately, I eat my 1 cup of oatmeal plain!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> burner i cant believe u eat the flavored oatmeal w all that SUGAR
> 
> theres plenty of better ways to flavor your oats besides stevia
> ...


if I could find the individual packets of oats like the flavoreds, maybe.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

mmmm i wish i could eat a whole cup.. only 1/2 for me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think I got free samples from them.  I don't think I cared for it either!  Well, I still use Sweet-n-low and as for cancer.....
> 
> But lately, I eat my 1 cup of oatmeal plain!


ick! Like eating paste! (not that I would know..but loks to have the same consistancy!)


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

Read some of this for self esteem

http://www.utexas.edu/student/cmhc/booklets/selfesteem/selfest.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

u cant measure it out?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> mmmm i wish i could eat a whole cup.. only 1/2 for me


you kow Jenny? our cute, little sweet, Swedish Jenny? She out eats me in the morning......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> getting naked and taking pictures then sending them to me. then I say all kinds of good things and that raises your self esteem. hahahahaha


oh...I bet something would rise..but I think it wold be more to your benefit....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

damn and shes a lot leaner than me..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> with the kings of post whores here (dave and I..old school) you will have no troubles!



I was supposed to work on the band's music tonight but we all see how that turned out!  

Anyway, in hopes that helping GBC out, it was well worth the sacrifice bc/ I barely get to post like this!  BTW, I took tomorrow off!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ick! Like eating paste! (not that I would know..but loks to have the same consistancy!)



Use more water and eat it while it's still wet, Burner!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks david...

funny how now that we are all here chatting rock is nowhere to be found, but the rest of the time he talks to himself..weirdo lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

So you'll be posting tomorrw then to david! Good.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> great post, brotha! I was about to say the same....
> 
> Great minds think alike my friend.
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Use more water and eat it while it's still wet, Burner!!!


paste? I thought you weren't supposed to eat paste..


If I could find it in individual packets like my flavored..it I could do it..I know how much water to use then..
hey..I'm simple...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you kow Jenny? our cute, little sweet, Swedish Jenny? She out eats me in the morning......




It's amazing. When I read her journal and saw her meal postings in the AM it was exactly like mine.  On the other hand, if you see closely, she does a kick ass workout in the AM, therefore, her caloric intake must be higher!  I think she even does a split routine as well.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Poor rock missing out on a whoring session.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> damn and shes a lot leaner than me..


stop it with the negatives, dear..
 
she has ad her own 'demons' to deal with..and she has / does.
hey..I did cardio for the first time in MONTHS this eveing..when I tell Kristen (girlfriend) she will probably faint...so will J'bo..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah he sure is missing out!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks david...
> 
> funny how now that we are all here chatting rock is nowhere to be found, but the rest of the time he talks to himself..weirdo lol




He actually logged of "eons" ago!  He is too funny sometimes!

No problem, GBC.  As I stated, I'm not on like this often as I used to but you can always PM me!  Tonight is special.  It's your night and we all want to support you!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

its my night? what am i gettin married?

to the dirty old man?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's amazing. When I read her journal and saw her meal postings in the AM it was exactly like mine.  On the other hand, if you see closely, she does a kick ass workout in the AM, therefore, her caloric intake must be higher!  I think she even does a split routine as well.


true..but she eats MORE than me....
DAMN!
Justin is lucky! To have a woman who can put some food down and look as good as her!

My girl..lover her to death..,but she has that mentallity of: If I eat too much crap now, I will have to not eat later and do extra cardio...
I cannot get her to change her thought process...
Took her to a nutricionist..kinds funy:
She was told that for the first three months, she was going to hae to stop cardio, so the PT could dial in her metabolism calorically.
I think Kris's jaw hit the floor!
(needless to say, she didn't gothru with it)


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey guys, I see you're talking about me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its my night? what am i gettin married?
> 
> to the dirty old man?


thanks for the offer..but I am already spoken for...

(and I am not dirty..I showered a litle while ago!)
HA!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

stop cardio, hahaha 

*injects 10lbs fat onto stomach hips and thighs*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey guys, I see you're talking about me


hard not to!
Wanna come play with us.or are busy at work?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> paste? I thought you weren't supposed to eat paste..
> 
> 
> ...



NO FLAVORED OATMEAL, burner!!!!  As for the water, just start with a 1 cup of water and put 3/4 cup of oatmeal into the boiling water.  Remove it from the heat and check it in 3 mins!  Drain most of the water, add equal (since S-N-L is out of the question) and a little skim milk.  And I mean a little!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i didnt mean u


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> true..but she eats MORE than me....
> DAMN!
> Justin is lucky! To have a woman who can put some food down and look as good as her!



Haha, you must eat like a chicken B  Or you just eat the wrong things. My caloric intake is not very high at all, depending on what day it is, but around 1500-1700 cals. That is very little when doing the amount of cardio and training I do!

But I do have to admit that Justin is lucky


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

its not that hard to measure out oats and water

somebody is making excuses 

and the body will not forgive..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hi jenny


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its not that hard to measure out oats and water
> 
> somebody is making excuses
> ...


read the above where I said "tastes like paste"!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its my night? what am i gettin married?
> 
> to the dirty old man?



Ha Ha!  

What dirty old man??  Someone else texting you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i didnt mean u


damn...and I thought we had something here...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

oh humm  now I'm getting tired.  Dayshift early guy called out sick so now I'm stuck here until someone else can get in here.  sheeit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

lol, no..mr texter is asleep..he has a job..which is good..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

im tired but i dont wanna go to bed anytime soon..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey guys, I see you're talking about me




Absolutely!  After seeing your progress of late, who couldn't talk about you?  Your looking incredible!!!

BTW,    Long time no talk!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, you must eat like a chicken B  Or you just eat the wrong things. My caloric intake is not very high at all, depending on what day it is, but around 1500-1700 cals. That is very little when doing the amount of cardio and training I do!
> 
> But I do have to admit that Justin is lucky


well, at least for your first meal....

I'll have (if I am having scrambled egs) 6 whts, 1 yolk, 2 - 3 lean turkey slices, little bit of low fat cheese and either tobasco or salsa....
and I am good for three hours....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i wish it was time for breakfast


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, you must eat like a chicken B  Or you just eat the wrong things. My caloric intake is not very high at all, depending on what day it is, but around 1500-1700 cals. That is very little when doing the amount of cardio and training I do!



I am very proud and as always Jenny, love your workout ethics!

Burner, notice she said, "Cardio"!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im tired but i dont wanna go to bed anytime soon..


well, I know fire and myself will be here all damn night...stupid night shift jobs....
it's not so bad in the winter..but I HATE going home in the morning, when it is sunnyand looking like it is going to be a beautiful day out..and I have to go sleep..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

i think i got  like 4 hrs sleep last night


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> oh humm  now I'm getting tired.  Dayshift early guy called out sick so now I'm stuck here until someone else can get in here.  sheeit.



Damn... and don't you have to be there tomorrow night as well?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I am very proud and as always Jenny, love your workout ethics!
> 
> Burner, notice she said, "Cardio"!


car? I ahve a truck, thanks...


hey..I did 20 minutes on the elliptical tonight, pal!
tomorrow.it will be 22!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i think i got  like 4 hrs sleep last night


I used to live on 4 hours...also had permanent bags under my eyes....


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its not that hard to measure out oats and water
> 
> somebody is making excuses
> ...



I'm with you on that one!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

500! 

22 minutes..thats like a warmup..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

oh sure..gang up on the fat guy!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Haha, thanks Dave  I've been missing you  Well, I'm just leaving fat Jen behind and she's never allowed to come back 

B, yeah, first meal.. Mine today was 7 whites, 1 yolk and 1/4 cup oatmeal


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Damn... and don't you have to be there tomorrow night as well?


I'll have to be here tomorrow night also Dave.  This really puts a crimp in my day.  I may possibly miss my workout tomorrow cause of this sheit.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> read the above where I said "tastes like paste"!




And read last page where I said, start with 3/4 oats and 1 cup water removing from hot burner and cover for 3 mins!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 500!
> 
> 22 minutes..thats like a warmup..


aftter a workout?

friend burned a good techno cd to cardio to...am drenched after I get done....
besides.get bored if go too much longer than that..
my GF can run for 75 friggin minutes..I can't / won't. Too damn long doing that...
long time ago, ran 5 miles in 38 minutes...was tire, but also bored...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> car? I ahve a truck, thanks...
> 
> 
> ...




20 mins???  And you were using Clenbuterx.  

NOTE:  Up your clen and you shall do cardio for 45 mins, mister!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow, I only have two more post for 4000


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And read last page where I said, start with 3/4 oats and 1 cup water removing from hot burner and cover for 3 mins!!


(sticks fingers in ears)
la la la la..I can't hear you!
damn.....well, I usually have eggs in the morings, anyway...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, at least for your first meal....
> 
> I'll have (if I am having scrambled egs) 6 whts, 1 yolk, 2 - 3 lean turkey slices, little bit of low fat cheese and either tobasco or salsa....
> and I am good for three hours....



Too much protein, no complex carbs and where is your fibrous veggies, Mr. B?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

This is my 4000th post. Celebrating it by saying:

I love Justin


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Jenny wholly cow I just saw your new pics!!!  GREAT WORK SWEETIE!!!  you look awesome!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Fire


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 20 mins???  And you were using Clenbuterx.
> 
> NOTE:  Up your clen and you shall do cardio for 45 mins, mister!!!


damn! I took my dosage on Saturday afternoon..thensomething came up and didn't have time to w/o 'cause had to go to work, so was on the 'puter..my friggin hands were tremblig al over! Had a hard time managing my mouse!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Jenny how did you and Justin meet?  Did he move to Sweden to be with you or did he already live there.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks Fire


Oh pleeze, it was my pleasure,, all mine.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, thanks Dave  I've been missing you  Well, I'm just leaving fat Jen behind and she's never allowed to come back
> 
> B, yeah, first meal.. Mine today was 7 whites, 1 yolk and 1/4 cup oatmeal




How many people come up to you and say, "where is the other half of Jenny, where did she go?"  That's what I get!  

I miss you too but you know, in my heart, I still curiously wonder how your workouts are going.  But you know something?  I need not to worry if you fallen off the horse and I was right.  The proof is in the pictures you posted and a BIG congrats to you!  A huge change in body change!

Oh, Burner, get meal #1 up like Jenny's, it's important!!!!! Metalbolic reasons of course!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

congrats jenny!

im hungry


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

damn! New pics, Jenny!
Looking GOOOOD!
Hey..that one with you wearing that white top,facing to the left..reminds me of a girl I dated a long time ago. Goes to show I have great taste in women!
oh..and that smile! Do you find justin stumbling while tryiong to talk to you?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

I just ate some really spicy peanuts


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> So you'll be posting tomorrw then to david! Good.




Yes, most definitely!!!

Where are you??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> congrats jenny!
> 
> im hungry




Have a small protein shake!!!  Do you have a low carb one?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Justin doesn't friggin live here  We met on IM and he came over six months ago from today to see me.. Since then we've been crazy in love  It's so hard living in two different countries though and I'm seriously hurting right now..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

dang, fire...havne't you been keeping up with our little cross contenant love story here?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn! I took my dosage on Saturday afternoon..thensomething came up and didn't have time to w/o 'cause had to go to work, so was on the 'puter..my friggin hands were tremblig al over! Had a hard time managing my mouse!




Don't give me your "Marsha Brady" line that "Something suddenly came up"    Just kidding.  Shit happens and I understand.  Best thing to do is eat immediately and take an aspirin!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

hey....check it out! I broke 13k posts...
and yet.rock and tgs wil pass me within a couple months though....
you know how hard I worked to earn thses posts????
Some of them were even serious, informational posts...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Justin doesn't friggin live here  We met on IM and he came over six months ago from today to see me.. Since then we've been crazy in love  It's so hard living in two different countries though and I'm seriously hurting right now..




Oh god, Jenny, I do feel your pain!  I am so sorry!  When are you to see him next??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

man, that cup of coffee just mucked up[ my eating schedule...I should be ready to eat within 30 minutes..and I am not even  hint of being hungry....


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> How many people come up to you and say, "where is the other half of Jenny, where did she go?"  That's what I get!
> 
> I miss you too but you know, in my heart, I still curiously wonder how your workouts are going.  But you know something?  I need not to worry if you fallen off the horse and I was right.  The proof is in the pictures you posted and a BIG congrats to you!  A huge change in body change!



Haha, you were worrying that I had stopped working out?  Now how did you get that?

Well, you know, this is what I'm used to looking like, the fat Jen was just temporary  but thanks


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang, fire...havne't you been keeping up with our little cross contenant love story here?



What is "Contenant"?

Is that like opposite of  a vowel?    Constanant or did you mean Continent?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Dave, his coming over in March.. Friggin MARCH


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Don't give me your "Marsha Brady" line that "Something suddenly came up"    Just kidding.  Shit happens and I understand.  Best thing to do is eat immediately and take an aspirin!


it was business related...had to do it to keep the wrath of my friend's mother off me.
(she is also realtor and can teach me alot...she is one of those people you don't want mad at you)
I've seen her mad...suprised she did not turn green..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang, fire...havne't you been keeping up with our little cross contenant love story here?


Apparently not B.  I'm sure they will work it out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What is "Contenant"?
> 
> Is that like opposite of  a vowel?    Constanant or did you mean Continent?


damn...now I am spelling like crash...

The latter.....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yes, most definitely!!!
> 
> Where are you??


I plan on it! Atleast I will have someone to chat up with tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Apparently not B.  I'm sure they will work it out.


hey..you going t 'Vegs for the 'O' this year, right?
or let me better phrase that. 
You ARE going to the 'O' aren't you?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, you were worrying that I had stopped working out?  Now how did you get that?
> 
> Well, you know, this is what I'm used to looking like, the fat Jen was just temporary  but thanks



No, I was actually being "goofy-like" with that comment because when I was following your journal, it replicated mine since I latched on with Debi.    Our consistent cardio and workouts were rather similar as well so I always knew you have the same drive as I do!  

Never would I worry when it comes to Jenny and her program!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

protein powder is inaccessable..i can eat a piece of chicken..
id rather have peanuts..

but if i eat anything then ill really never get to bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

ever, ever?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

waho! almost 1/2 gallon of water consumed since 6pm....5 3/4 hours ago....
another 1/2 to go!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Dave, his coming over in March.. Friggin MARCH




Hey, that's not too-too far away!  Only a month and a half!  With your schooling and taking the training to the next level, time will fly right by!  

BTW, what is the weather like in March over there??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

hey fire, are you taking that 'swole' creatine?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> I've seen her mad...suprised she did not turn green..




That would be a riot!    I wished I could've seen that!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

Eat some cottage cheese Greeky. It is slow digestion casein and great just before bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

I need to get some more creatine tomorrow (and protein) and was ging to get some, or this stuff called, V-12, Itink...supposed to be about the same, cheaper..
I hate taking creatine..most of it tastes nasty!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> protein powder is inaccessable..i can eat a piece of chicken..
> id rather have peanuts..
> 
> but if i eat anything then ill really never get to bed



Then, you better hit the hay then!!  Like I'm going to do here soon!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> waho! almost 1/2 gallon of water consumed since 6pm....5 3/4 hours ago....
> another 1/2 to go!




You don't drink Diet soda's do you??


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey, that's not too-too far away!  Only a month and a half!  With your schooling and taking the training to the next level, time will fly right by!
> 
> BTW, what is the weather like in March over there??



It's two months to the day today.. Hopefully.. He'll come around the 12th.. And my school is not making me feel any better since I'm messing it up right now.. I have an exam on friday that I will fail. Please, no pep talk, it won't help. Most will have to retake it since we had this super hard course over friggin Christmas without a break. retaking it won't show in my grades so it doesn't matter.. But still..

March is not too too cold, sometimes spring has started..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Eat some cottage cheese Greeky. It is slow digestion casein and great just before bed




You better define the word, "Some"!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

For her a half of a tub, which would be 8 ounces. I eat the whole thing though!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> It's two months to the day today.. Hopefully.. He'll come around the 12th.. And my school is not making me feel any better since I'm messing it up right now.. I have an exam on friday that I will fail. Please, no pep talk, it won't help. Most will have to retake it since we had this super hard course over friggin Christmas without a break. retaking it won't show in my grades so it doesn't matter.. But still..
> 
> March is not too too cold, sometimes spring has started..



No pep talk from here.    Isn't college wonderful unlike High school!  Spring in March?  Like, is that equivalent to say, 60 degrees or more??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> For her a half of a tub, which would be 8 ounces. I eat the whole thing though!



Isn't that a lot?  Shouldn't she back that down to 6 oz??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That would be a riot!    I wished I could've seen that!


this is the mother of my best friend. I have known him 1/2 my life.I used to work for her years ago.
I was downstairs in the main part of teh store..she was upstairs with the door closed. She was yellig so loud into the phone at someone who was trying to do her 'wrong' it hurt my ears..
I still fear her...very odd....


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

And very well you should!!! Maybe you should buy one of those loud horns when she runs her mouth and do it in her ears!  Then, when she's deaf, the tables will turn and she'll be scared of you and mostly the loud horn!  LMAO!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

Boo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

relax,  i dont even have cottage cheese..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

I guess i am going by a guy standard since I eat the whole thing before bed so I was assuming half for a woman. She could start out with 6 ounces though.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No pep talk from here.    Isn't college wonderful unlike High school!  Spring in March?  Like, is that equivalent to say, 60 degrees or more??



Thanks  College in sweden is very different.. all our courses are pass/fail, which sucks sometimes..
Um, 60 F, wouldn't think so.. around 10 celsius maybe..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> relax,  i dont even have cottage cheese..




i got your pm .......sorry my friends showed up i hada leave i was forced


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

don't know why i quoted that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

naw..it's wierd, i tell you. I am always respectful to people's mothers and such, but their relationship isn't normal mother/son. (nothing odd)
just I wouldn't reat my mother like he does. best example: Do you watch, American Chopper? How the father and son go 'rounds' with each other? That's how these two are.
I canot act that way with her. She is his mother..and for some gawd forsaken reason, I am intimidated by her...I feel like I am 8 years old around her....


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> relax,  i dont even have cottage cheese..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 11, 2004)

Well I got to go. Getting to tired to even think at the moment! Later everybody!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i got your pm .......sorry my friends showed up i hada leave i was forced


forced?
was there a good porn on, and don't want to admit it??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I guess i am going by a guy standard since I eat the whole thing before bed so I was assuming half for a woman. She could start out with 6 ounces though.




But she has no cottage cheese anyway.  Next suggestion,  please.

Here's mine:  6 oz. of low card protein shake and off to bed??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Well I got to go. Getting to tired to even think at the moment! Later everybody!


later!
damn...2 am there...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> forced?
> was there a good porn on, and don't want to admit it??



it was a girl.... can't be like fuck you beautiful girl i'm staying home and playing on the computer


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks  College in sweden is very different.. all our courses are pass/fail, which sucks sometimes..
> Um, 60 F, wouldn't think so.. around 10 celsius maybe..



Actually, some Universities have that option as well.  

What is 10 c converting to Farenheit!  This is where I suck at!  Metrics!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Well I got to go. Getting to tired to even think at the moment! Later everybody!




I hear ya!  G' night, buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it was a girl.... can't be like fuck you beautiful girl i'm staying home and playing on the computer


you're such the romantic..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> forced?
> was there a good porn on, and don't want to admit it??




LMAO!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

ya a classic romantic


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it was a girl.... can't be like fuck you beautiful girl i'm staying home and playing on the computer



But you were only gone for an hour!  Where the hell did you go for an hour.  Or, should we ask.  No lying either!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it was a girl.... can't be like fuck you beautiful girl i'm staying home and playing on the computer


so..it was jenna jameson on then, eh?
Didn't want to be interuupted?
heh heh...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

roMANtic


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Okay peeps, I'm off to school, have a fun night! 
Don't stay up to late


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya a classic romantic




Romantic porn...........


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> roMANtic


and  you used yor 'old man's hi-karate after shave, didn't you???


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay peeps, I'm off to school, have a fun night!
> Don't stay up to late




Have a great day, Jenny!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> But you were only gone for an hour!  Where the hell did you go for an hour.  Or, should we ask.  No lying either!!



an hour wtf? lol i could of swore i was gone since 7


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay peeps, I'm off to school, have a fun night!
> Don't stay up to late


'k!
Have a great day!
only stay awake as deemed necessary!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and  you used yor 'old man's hi-karate after shave, didn't you???



nuh uh it was heman cologne


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> roMANtic




Why did you cap the word MAN in Romantic?

Are you two going to start in on your raMEN noodle doodle stuff again!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and  you used yor 'old man's hi-karate after shave, didn't you???




I missing something here!  What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Why did you cap the word MAN in Romantic?
> 
> Are you two going to start in on your raMEN noodle doodle stuff again!


at least...we don't drive...miatas....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Romantic porn...........




it's better when they light the candles in the porn :lol


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> nuh uh it was heman cologne




Yep!  It's confirmed!  You TWO are starting in again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I missing something here!  What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so he'd smell good for his....'date'..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> at least...we don't drive...miatas....




I don't!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> at least...we don't drive...miatas....




OHHHHH! got you good you fucker (supertroopers)


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it's better when they light the candles in the porn :lol



I've NEVER seen that in a porn!  What porn are you watching?  Then again, it did come from SATAN!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I don't!


*DID!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so he'd smell good for his....'date'..





is it a date if she's your girlfriend


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> OHHHHH! got you good you fucker (supertroopers)




Now, what's wrong with Miata's??  Their kinda snazzy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> OHHHHH! got you good you fucker (supertroopers)


back to you, fuckers!
-Bruce Allmighty


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> is it a date if she's your girlfriend




You have a GF???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I've NEVER seen that in a porn!  What porn are you watching?  Then again, it did come from SATAN!!!




it's this crazy one with these people in robes and candles lit and stars everywhere it's kinda wierd........


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> *DID!*




Well, It's better than a geo metro convertible.  They still make those??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You have a GF???




yep


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Now, what's wrong with Miata's??  Their kinda snazzy!!!


getting a little defensive, aren't we?
nothing..if you have long hair..and a tan...oops..wait..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, It's better than a geo metro convertible.  They still make those??



dude thats my dream car!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it's this crazy one with these people in robes and candles lit and stars everywhere it's kinda wierd........




LOL!!!  Well, it's better than the beastiality porn that his friend had!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, It's better than a geo metro convertible.  They still make those??


ya got me there!

hey..where did greeky go?
Did she bail?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

thats the stuff i sent him  JK!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ya got me there!
> 
> hey..where did greeky go?
> Did she bail?





i scared her off


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dude thats my dream car!


it would get much better gas milage than theat beast of a truck you are driving now...not sure it would survive you particular 'driving style'....


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> getting a little defensive, aren't we?
> nothing..if you have long hair..and a tan...oops..wait..




Non defensive.  I call it a couple steps lower than a REAL convertible like the BWW 3 series or 4.

But now it's even below the Honda Convertible and Audi.  Hell, the spider is even nice, too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

crash has a gf 

haha jk, still not in bed, still hungry


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hey now..i drive a honda..not a convertible..but it does have a sunroof :-D


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I noticed that GBC is gone, too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

friend of mine has an '02 BMW M3 convtr. Very sweet!
black on black on black...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

there she is!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it would get much better gas milage than theat beast of a truck you are driving now...not sure it would survive you particular 'driving style'....



i need the biggest heaviest meanest thing around lol for my style


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I just leased a Honda!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

dont u be dissin my ride biatch!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey now..i drive a honda..not a convertible..but it does have a sunroof :-D


please tell me you are not one of those fast-n-furious types???


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i need the biggest heaviest meanest thing around lol for my style




You need a tank is what you need with all the incidents and accidents you cause or get into!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> crash has a gf
> 
> haha jk, still not in bed, still hungry



ya i have alota girls as friends


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont u be dissin my ride biatch!


holy shiat..that's funny!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

its STOCK

its not bad tho 

my cute lil prelude oooh so cute!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya i have alota girls as friends




Friend's with benefits, I hope!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

BTW, crash..looking pretty ripped in that pic in your avi...been workig hard!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You need a tank is what you need with all the incidents and accidents you cause or get into!!




where they sell those at


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

The new Accords looks like the Altima's back!  Speaking of funny.  Have you seen the car in the kia line that has a Mercedes like front!  Now that's funny!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its STOCK
> 
> its not bad tho
> ...


good! I HATE those posers that think 'cause they have a car that is a Honda..they think it is fast....
I used to get those monkeys to try and race me on my sport bike....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

the sooner i go to bed, the sooner i can eat breakfast

mmmmm oatmeal

good night boys and girls and post whores 

its been a pleasure

and sorry for my earlier crankiness!
ill reach my goals sooner or later! preferably sooner


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

decals and a coffee can tail pipe does NOT make a car fast!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> BTW, crash..looking pretty ripped in that pic in your avi...been workig hard!




somewhat i'm pretty soft right no i haven't been liftin too much that dam broken leg slowed me down then there was the holidays


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> where they sell those at



Go past Los Angeles, CA and inbt there and San Diego... veer of into a place called, "Camp Pendelton"  I'm sure they can direct you in the right path!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> good! I HATE those posers that think 'cause they have a car that is a Honda..they think it is fast....
> I used to get those monkeys to try and race me on my sport bike....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> The new Accords looks like the Altima's back!  Speaking of funny.  Have you seen the car in the kia line that has a Mercedes like front!  Now that's funny!


yep..have to take a quick double take..then realize..it is justa Kia...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the sooner i go to bed, the sooner i can eat breakfast
> 
> mmmmm oatmeal
> ...




NIGHT! SWEET DREAMS


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the sooner i go to bed, the sooner i can eat breakfast
> 
> mmmmm oatmeal
> ...




G'night my fair lady and you have a wonderful rest!

No apolgies for earlier on!  It's good to get it off your shoulders and I hope we were somewhat helpful and insightful!!!

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the sooner i go to bed, the sooner i can eat breakfast
> 
> mmmmm oatmeal
> ...


g'night, HOTTIE!
that's why we are here...if you are down..we will get you back up!
sleep well!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> somewhat i'm pretty soft right no i haven't been liftin too much that dam broken leg slowed me down then there was the holidays




You broke your leg??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep..have to take a quick double take..then realize..it is justa Kia...




Cars are funny these days!!  and a freaking rip off!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

damn! WAY back when!
just livig up to his names sake!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

Ya!? you didn't know that? i got hit by a demi truck remeber? it's not broken anymore i got my cast off awhile ago


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Cars are funny these days!!  and a freaking rip off!


yep!
I wana find one of those gov't auctions and pick up a diablo folr like, 20 grand..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Ya!? you didn't know that? i got hit by a demi truck remeber? it's not broken anymore i got my cast off awhile ago



You know what?  I do remember now!  Whoops!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Ya!? you didn't know that? i got hit by a demi truck remeber? it's not broken anymore i got my cast off awhile ago


ya, a demi truck is almost like a semi-truck, but somewhat different..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep!
> I wana find one of those gov't auctions and pick up a diablo folr like, 20 grand..




What is a diablo?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep!
> I wana find one of those gov't auctions and pick up a diablo folr like, 20 grand..




i want an enzo farrerei Enzo like on the mach 3 razor commercials


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What is a diablo?




Lambergini (spell?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ya, a demi truck is almost like a semi-truck, but somewhat different..




the d's next to the s


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Alright my PST people (It's like 12:30 am for you I believe and Crash, it's only 11:30pm ), I'm off to sleep because I have to be in the gym at 8:30 am!!!

Nighty night whores!  Good talking to you both like we used to in the old days!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You know what?  I do remember now!  Whoops!




haha and i'm the goof?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What is a diablo?


feast your eyes..I am sure you see these where you are??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2453526592&category=6290


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Alright my PST people (It's like 12:30 am for you I believe and Crash, it's only 11:30pm ), I'm off to sleep because I have to be in the gym at 8:30 am!!!
> 
> Nighty night whores!  Good talking to you both like we used to in the old days!


later!
c-ya next time!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Alright my PST people (It's like 12:30 am for you I believe and Crash, it's only 11:30pm ), I'm off to sleep because I have to be in the gym at 8:30 am!!!
> 
> Nighty night whores!  Good talking to you both like we used to in the old days!



goodnight dave ya'll come back now you hear


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

gotta run down the hallway..that 1/2 gallon of water is catching up to me..ok, maybe not run..but walk with great purpose..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> feast your eyes..I am sure you see these where you are??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2453526592&category=6290




ya i think i may be able to handle having that


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

BTW, since I started in this thread, my recent post since log on is at 957.... gee, by tomorrow, it'll say well over a 1,000!

You whores!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

nope. we suck. have you seen rock's #'S????
he's twisted!
almost 2k in a WEEK!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

dam
twisted indeed i never knew anyone could talk to themselfs that much


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

gotta go do some work...to keep my employ..oy.
be back later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

JK Rock but seriously skizophrenics get tired of talking to themselfs before you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gotta go do some work...to keep my employ..oy.
> be back later




later burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

need to get some posts in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Rock is way ahead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

But I don't care


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

It's not about catching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

up with Rock anymore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

it's about hitting 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and then beating David.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure, it's far away, but we


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

can dream.  Can't we?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's the hard part


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I have nothing to whore about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I tried whoring about nothing before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

but whoring about nothing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

is harder than it seems


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought about bringing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

up the time I last whored  about nothing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

but, rewhoring about what was


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

previously whored about is difficult


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

at best, hard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Watching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

the show, not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

the movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

is all that hot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I really like Alison Hannigan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

It must be the red hair


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if it's red down there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

or


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

if she shaves


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd hit it either way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

small tits or not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and she's probably realy tight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and firm all over


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

anywho....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Is rock coming back today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

????????????????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Randy is pissed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Kuso called him a post whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

he only has 2100 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

he is not a whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

poor kid


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

4 left till what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, 770 posts?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

no 7700.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought I was doing better than that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Tough that's 7700.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Rock made it up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

to like 8500


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

not gonna catch him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

not while I'm working on days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

so not anytime too soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I need a whole night


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

of whoring to work with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

then I could catch up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

but it's not about that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

gonna be independant


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

gonna whore alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

once again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

You know what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm tired of whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

at least for today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm going to another thread.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

You'll catch up quicker than you think TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have faith in you! Look how many pages we are at now!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't want to look like I'm distracting you, but you really need to read that New Year's Resolution Thread.  Kuso is gonna get mean with whores.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Him and Randy went neck and neck.  I won't be surprised if Randy gets banned.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

really? I'll go check out that thread. Then it's off to the gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool.  What part you workin?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

At least I could


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

try to hit 8000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

that shouldn't be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

too difficult.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

but harder than


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

normal because all I can think of is..........uh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll spend time in other threads too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

In supplements


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

In diet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

& nutition.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and in training


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I went to the mall with my daughter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought a new weight tree


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and a multi-purpose bar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I even bought Anna (my daughter) some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

new Care bears.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Or actually Care Bear Cousins.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Specifically Gentle Heart Lamb


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and ?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't remember.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

let's see...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I think its Proud Heart Cat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, that seems right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I looked for some clothes for her.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and we ate there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

She had Sonic.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I had Chinese food.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

This place is nice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

the mall, I mean.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

The sports store is on the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

second floor.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

but within itself it towered for a third and fourth floor.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

They had good deals on weight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

equipment.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Even the most expensive was only $400.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and that was a squat rack with a dip bar and it came with a bench


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Weights were pricey though.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

It was like, .40 per pound


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

for a 45 pound


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

plate, that's like...........


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

uh.....a lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I have problems when adding money


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

because of the whole decimal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

thingy...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmmm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

o.k. 29 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Rock is working out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm at work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Wish I could go to the gym


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

want to bench something.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

need to work chest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and arms


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

any way I can.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

tri's bi's shoulders too!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

back?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

not if I can help it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I like to avoid that if at all possible


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

legs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and what not walk the next day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

no not really


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

stomach?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Does hogging out count?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and binge drinking?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

what about raiding the candy machine?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

or rocking it to get that hanging candy bar?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, gotta do what you can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

to get chunky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

ever have a bulking cycle go too far?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

ever have a refeed day go way out?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I have.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

200 more till 8000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I at least want to get that today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

But I ain't toppin' rock!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

He's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

time for bad whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

the dirty kind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

time to do a little repitition


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

2.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

3.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

4.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

5.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

6.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

7..Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

8.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

9.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

10.  Where is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

well they're not here, that's for sure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

2.  well they're not here, that's for sure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

3.  well they're not here, that's for sure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

4.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Doh!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I forgot to paste


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and that's the easy part


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

there it is!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

2.  now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

3.  now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

4.  now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

5.  now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

7.  now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

7???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

when whoring you may experience inability to count


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

2.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

3.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

4.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

5.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

6.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

7.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

8.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

9.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

10.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

11.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

12.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

13.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

14.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

15.  WARNING WHORING IN PROGRESS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

150more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

not warning posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

that would not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

only annoy me, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

probably get banned.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

by Kuso.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

ever watch Law and Order?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

who's the babe?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll do a search


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

wait it's not Law and Order


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

it's The Practice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Your going to town here buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Checked out that thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't think I want to get in the middle of that one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Gotta get ready for school buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Have a good day!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't find her name.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

she's the one on the left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

she's like smart and sexy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

with a body that's so sweet!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

those legs!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

WTF is her name?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

31 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

then another 100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

while I work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and that ain't easy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I gotta keep changing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

my screens when people walk


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Her name I Lara Flynn Boyle

http://www.lfbonline.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

in and out of the office.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Hiya doing Hee?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Her name I Lara Flynn Boyle
> 
> http://www.lfbonline.com/



Wow.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Poping in and out myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Something about her in that role.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

O.K.????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Heeholler needs to step up his whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

like when he whored for porn.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Must make a few phone calls now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

You see Randy get slapped around by Kuso?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Before I can come back and post whore


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

No what happened?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Why did he get slapped by him?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

it was funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

read the New Year's Resolution thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

this thread is at almost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

8000 replies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

then it'll be the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

third highest posted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Post Whores Please Enter is #1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

It has 11470 replies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Then the Word Association thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

it has 10540 replies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

So Rock's thread will be next.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll graciously help to #1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

that's the least I can do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

being far too nice and all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Kuso talks about useless posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

that's funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

are smilies useless?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

that last one was funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't remember that one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

thought I would've seen it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

90 left...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

80 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

24 more till this thread hits 8000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

we're already at 266 pages


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i went back a page

damn lara flynn boyle used to be hot b4 she got anorexic
what a pity


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

anorexic?  How bad?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

have u seen her recently??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

No.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

just in reruns of the Practice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

shes on a cover of a recent tabloid in a bikini


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey....check it out! I broke 13k posts...
> and yet.rock and tgs wil pass me within a couple months though....
> you know how hard I worked to earn thses posts????
> Some of them were even serious, informational posts...



Soon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> shes on a cover of a recent tabloid in a bikini



She's gotta be hot!

Now you're the only babe left.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

the anorexic look just doesnt do it for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

that's why I like 'em a bit thicker.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

<-very thick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Not like Nell Carter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

like you.  PERFECT.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.kidzworld.com/site/p3027.htm

on the right
i cant find the magazine cover i mentioned cuz i cant remmeber which one it was


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

heh ty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> http://www.kidzworld.com/site/p3027.htm
> 
> on the right
> i cant find the magazine cover i mentioned cuz i cant remmeber which one it was


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

you're too down on yourself.  You look great.

<----------Fat and ugly.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

What a world, when a woman that hot thinks she's not.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn shame.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

at least I'm honest.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

with everyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Of course that's what gets me in trouble.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

every time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

whored this thread to 8000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Now that the thread has 8000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I need 8000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and that's only


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

just another...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

50 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and then?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess I'll stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

for the day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

since there's no chance


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

of beating Rock, then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

there's no reason to push on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, he'll still have me by 500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

which lately doesn't seem worth while.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

how many Can I possibly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

post without Going


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

totally frickin' nuts?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

way too many.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

no more than 8000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

no more than Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't see ever catching David.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe J'Bo.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I only need another 1000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

If I worked nights,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

a thousand would be so doable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

in probably 2 days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I could probably get 1500 in two days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

like the old days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

now I shoot for 400.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and I don't work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

on the desk as often


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

and when I do, I get disturbed a lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

by the phone or someone coming in.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Or someone on the radio


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

which is what I'm doing now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Now the phone's ringing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

there's like 10 people on the board and no one's posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

they can't keep up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

they can't hang.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

That Real Dumb thread Kuso started is funny.


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got home... and I can't hang!  

I have a music to work on here in about 20 minutes!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

you still win Dave.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't catch up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

still need to catch Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to hopeful about that either


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

he's got a thousand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

lead on me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

And I don't have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

the time to catch him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

nor do I need to.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

it's no longer important.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

finally 8000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy shit the day's almost over.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta wrap things up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

See ya everyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Bye Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

bye Dave.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

See ya TGS, good job whoring today


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

my lips are chapped


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

You crack me up with your little comments every so often!

Good stuff!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See ya TGS, good job whoring today




Yeah, and where were you last night, mister??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, i'm back in school. I've got obligations now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Good job on the posting though!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

So are ya home now from school rock?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

good evening gentlemen


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn that face is funny!  So is this one


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

whats that look for?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi GBC, how are you this fine evening?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

im cold premi u?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Just thought it was a funny looking face


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Not bad.  Its cold here too, but im in a nice air conditioned office.  Waering a sweater and feelin fine!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Howdy GBC and Premier


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

im wearin a hoodie... but then again im always cold

i bought some redline today..im excited but nervous


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

hey heee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah I'm home Hee, but I'm off to bed soon. Have to be at clinical 7:00am tomorrow and classes until 10:30 pm


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats a long day rock!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

hi rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey greeky, yeah Hee it is a long day. Don't have classes the entire time but not much to do inbetween classes but study. Try to get to the gym too.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn GBC you have become a post whore! Look at all them post so far in the short time you've been here! Your doing great!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> good evening gentlemen




Hey GBC!!   How are you doing today?  Feeling better?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy shit!!   She is gonna pass me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

ty honey!

so about the redline...

one of the warnings says not to take it if you have thyroid disease
which i may or may not have...

but im anxious to start it soon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

yes david, im feeling better and didnt even want any of the leftover dessert in the fridge

funny how it loses appeal after the first day 

anybody taken redline b4?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

oh nvm it says consult a doctor first...

like my doc would advocate it 

she told me not to take protein shakes


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like its basically a legal relative of ephedrine..

guy at vitamin shoppe said im the first to buy it

i hope it works! 

btw my mom said she'd take b4 pics for me of course she doesnt know ill be posting them online


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I take redline GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

omg im talking to myself...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

rock! is it working?
what r its effects?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, she is coming up fast on you Prem


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I use it as a stimulant before w/o's. Works ok, but I'm going to switch to a ECY stack instead


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

how about for fat burning?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah talking to ypurself gets contagious doesn't it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

If you think you have a thyroid problem though, DO NOT TAKE IT!!! It will seriously mess you up. Why do you think you have a Thyroid problem, just get some labs drawn, that'll usually let you know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I hear it's good for fatburning, I don't see anything though.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used lquid clenbutrx before by VPX and liked the results I got! MAy get some more!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

damnit

now ur making me wait

i dont know, but i get cold easily..
im heavier than i think i should be 
i think my hormones r a little out of whack too

i have too much testosterone  
but i AM greek..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

wow look at that im a senior member


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

You just don't want to mess with your thyroid Greeky, that'll mess you up for life. Get it checked, then you can do it if it's ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm headed to bed my friends, I'll hopefully drop in tomorrow!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes david, im feeling better and didnt even want any of the leftover dessert in the fridge
> 
> funny how it loses appeal after the first day
> ...




Congrats, GBC!  Now, just throw it into the garbage disposal!  

Redline, no.  Clenbuterx, YES.

Speed Stack!  Yes!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

You can change the senior member title under your name to anything you want!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

HAN told me to try redline instead

ephredines banned now so itll be out of stores soon anyway


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

You can still buy it online


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm headed to bed my friends, I'll hopefully drop in tomorrow!




Dude, it's 10:15pm!!  BED???  ARe you getting up at 4 am or something?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

when i reach goal i can change it to senior hottie


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont buy stuff online yet..

nosy overprotective parents..o yea and no credit card


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> HAN told me to try redline instead
> 
> ephredines banned now so itll be out of stores soon anyway




I know.  Redline is supposed to be the best.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Use you debit card!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i hope i get my bloodwork results soon..

i really wanna start my redline!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> when i reach goal i can change it to senior hottie




Well, you got half that title already, Ms. Hottie!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

they let u use debit cards? did not know that

i signed up for one but i havent gotten it yet..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes they do let you use them


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

today i went and spent all my $ at vitamin shoppe

and i felt like a loser...

cuz i drop so much cash in there and i dont look any better lol


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i hope i get my bloodwork results soon..
> 
> i really wanna start my redline!



Maybe I missed something but, why do you need bloodwork done for Redline... a non ephedra based supplement!  

Just curious and yes, it is good to seek physican's advice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> If you think you have a thyroid problem though, DO NOT TAKE IT!!! It will seriously mess you up. Why do you think you have a Thyroid problem, just get some labs drawn, that'll usually let you know.


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> today i went and spent all my $ at vitamin shoppe
> 
> and i felt like a loser...
> ...




Stop that type of talk!  Remember, self Esteem??

Honey, you went from a 13 to a 9.  Remember??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea...  GBC is hot   As a wise old mexican once told me, in referring to women: "The meat is for the man, the bone is for the dog"  So oh yea, I like my women with some meat on em


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

where did she go??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

sorrry! my mom was hugging me to warm me up and i made diet hot choc mmm


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i told myself im not allowed to buy new jeans til i go down a size...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

school starts in a week


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> sorrry! my mom was hugging me to warm me up and i made diet hot choc mmm



Awwww... how come you're cold?  No clothes on??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Perv!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey GBC how did your date go?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

it went well premi


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i cant get over how cute he is.. 

im not used to having cute guys interested in me
i still think hes too good lookin 4 me


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

So you tellin me you date fugly guys?  Man.. what some people will stoop to


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

well i never thought too highly of myself
and i was never too good looking 
altho i am improving


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Just think... Now that all the "cute" guys want a date, no more stooping!  But this also means you might actually go without a date on a weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

ok see

i have 3 guys interested in me

2 greek 1 italian/ukranian

which one do i like most?
the italian


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Whats wrong with Italians...  Well, nm that question LOL!  Lets just say I hope you like Gorillas!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

lol

hes the cutest one

funny thing..one of the greek guys

had on a crush on him for YEARS..finally he likes me and im like ehh...he gained weight...lol
and hes a typical greek asshole.. rich and spoiled and prob gonna treat me like shit lol


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2004)

You whores...


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2004)

Can I join you? 

"Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds."


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh boy...  Since we now know the typical greek guys are assholes, dont go with them.  But you basing your decision on looks alone...


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2004)

I think Im gonna start pimpin´, get all the biggest whores in here... I might make some $$$


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

well he seems nice..to early to know 4 sure

like i said of the others 1 is not the nicest

the other im not too physically attracted 2..hes a small dude does not go to the gym 

the italian works out regularly


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2004)

In 40 min or so Im gonna have some tuna. Damn Im hungry. 

When whoring, do my posts actually have to make sense?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2004)

It raining,,, good thing I dont have to go outside for another 8 hours.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

u dont have to make sense 

i usually dont


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

la la la..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

bump bump 

cough cough

maybe i can get some ppl in here for a bit


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha ha every one is funny in here!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm hungry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm gonna get something to eat now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn I coulda got 4 posts out of that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

but first I will eat


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

heeeeeeeeee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

some cottage cheese before


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

I start posting in here again


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

good i need company llol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey GBC.  Did you know that I have been to Greece?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Everyone is gone... 

Anyways I landed in Athens and took a cab to Voulgameni.  I stayed at the Astir Palace resort.  Was a great place, and my ultimate dream is to own a small vineyard in Greece somewhere and retire there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

The girlfriend and I are thinking of taking a European cruise within a couple years..Greece hsa to be a port...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

nice premi..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i wanna go on a cruise


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

I also visited ancient Corinth while there.  BEAUTIFUL!  God I wanna go back 

Burner- Im sure if you want to hit a port in Greece you wont have a problem(Onasis).  Maybe you should just fly into Greece and island hop.  That would be really cool.  Go to Creete and a bunch of other islands and juts hang on the beach...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah.
i need to go and get myself a damn tan
beach 2x a day baby 

schedule is like
wake up eat
beach
sleep
beach
eat
sleep

greece rocks!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

my hair gets superlight when i go to greece too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

you forgot play in the ocean...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

my familys farm is right by the beach u fall asleep listening to the waves crash


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

that's how I'd like to go to sleep....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

GBC... Will you marry me?   

Seriously, I want to move to Greece soooo bad!  Damn, I gotta get outa here or I'll go insane


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah but u also gotta watch out for poisonous brown tarantula looking things at night oh and snakes

and thats just the extras that come out at night haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry premi, i need to see a pic


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

Here he is! He couldn't get the pic to upload..so I asked if I could help..being a friend and all..


(sorry, Pre..could'nt resist..)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Will do.  Only one I have right now is like 2yrs old and its in my MSN member profile.  I need to take some soon though.

My msn is Rawkus909@msn.com


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

how do i search that

or should i just add u lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm not bad


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

what? No friendly insult bacK? No, sod off, burner??


Was in the gym today...and amazed...I didn't have to wait to get on a bench..amongst a sea of fresh faces..that will probably last..maybe two months..max..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

hey...I did cardion again...(15 minutes) but was a quick pace..and ran uot of time..had to get home to shoewr / shave. Parents and girlfriend came over for dinner.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

new years resolutioners
ugh make them go away!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

mom brought her awesome chili over. I made margaritas. Have I mentioned I make GREAT margs? Yep. I do.
Tomorow I am grilling burgers (lean) for the two of us...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

my mom grills burgers on a rack so the fat drains off..yay


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> new years resolutioners
> ugh make them go away!


like I said..give 'em a couple months...they'll go  away on thier own..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my mom grills burgers on a rack so the fat drains off..yay


I want to get one of those Ronco Rotisseries..with the rack you can put burger in..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

it's now 11:30 at night..I've only been awake for maybe 8 hours..and am bored. Might go read a bok. (my damn big screen TV's screen blew out and cannot get it fixed right now)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

and I am talking to myself..I fel like rock....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey b


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

whats doin


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Like the photo??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

hey pete!
yeah! That was frigin hilarious!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

new fun with my new phone


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

*gives rissole some visine*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

i think i looked a bit chinese though...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey GBC they're not that red


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

no offense but...thats not the best pic..ur eye is red!

use visine!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

im about to cover up the left side of my screen

i cant take it..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

i'll take a new one when i'm not shleepy....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm watching you....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Take your glasses off...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

hence, I said: budha....


hey..I actualyl worked out today! It is almost routine again! Wahoo!
Kind of disapopinting..I didn't get over 245 on bench..and was for only 5 reps...really annoying...can't wait for strength to get back up!
Kinda funny...some guy was 'eyeballing' me this afternoon in the gym..thouyght he was some tough guy....funny..he never got past 185lbs on the bench..so I just thought to myself..have fun w/ you sub-200 lbs workout, pal..and kept on my way....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i have nice eyes!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

like I said...damn new faces....get in the way..don't know shiat..but try and act as if they do....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have nice eyes!


prove it!
pics! We want pics!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2004)

zzz


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i have a non glasses pic in my gallery


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have nice eyes!


so do I..they match..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

good news B 

I've always struggled with bench but i'm working on it 
Got 2 guys in the gym that try to psyc me but cant lift any where near me so .....   to them


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw that pic GBC  eyes that match are always nice


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Sup JJJ?? Feelin shleepy....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

lol.. good night guys

go post in my journal will give u somethin productive to do!

*kisses and hugs*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

<quickly scramblig to her gallery>
nice..but you are not SMILING!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

i usually smile..

im a bubbly girl


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

@ that smilie


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

damn, ris..you sure have a way with the ladies...you show up..she wants to go to bed..er..wait...maybe..you are some dort of stud....
damn...
g'night, greeky!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Na i make da girls go to sleep....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

After 2 mins


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry bud i had to add that


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

See my new car??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i usually smile..
> 
> im a bubbly girl


..and I wanna see those perty eyes! You are looking DOWN!
they look big and sensual....
I love eyes....and a nice smile.....
and I nice nose..as long as you do not look like this:


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

In my gallery....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

What like me :lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

ok, 'stev-o'....when we gonna go croc huntin?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Holly crap  now dats a nose...
"its not a banana!! Its a nose" 
Poor girl.....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Its fully the croc huntin truck hey...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

I almost feel bad for posting that..but she has it there on the 'net..so....fair game..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Did you here about what that wanker did??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Its fully the croc huntin truck hey...


do you ahve an actuall purpose for this truck? or just like flat beds?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I almost feel bad for posting that..but she has it there on the 'net..so....fair game..


True dat


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Did you here about what that wanker did??


what. with his baby in the show in front of tat crocK?
yep, as bad as or worse than what jackson did by holding his kid over the railing..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> do you ahve an actuall purpose for this truck? or just like flat beds?


Its the work truck (but mine) I got sides for it but it looks tougher without them 
Bit of 4wd'n on the side


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

so, it's 6pm there, isn't it? trying to get my hours right


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what. with his baby in the show in front of tat crocK?
> yep, as bad as or worse than what jackson did by holding his kid over the railing..


Yeah i reckon so, fuckin idiot!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Spot on bro!! Time there??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Its the work truck (but mine) I got sides for it but it looks tougher without them
> Bit of 4wd'n on the side


bet you've got some great 4X4'in over there....
I had a few Toyota trucks...great trucks to get dirty in. I have a Ford 4X4 super crew I don't have the same confidence in....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

midnight..yesterday..to you....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

kinda odd to think about it


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Transformers armada just started, Caleb is now officially glued to the telly


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

was going to go see a movie..but the late shows started @ 10:30..and it was already 10:45...guess the 11 pm shows were for the holidays....
I am BORED!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

that show is kinda gay. I was hoping it wold have been more like the original..which I was hoked on when was a kid..this one is all 'touchy, emotional'..crap...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> midnight..yesterday..to you....


 

Yeah got a few good spots and a good beach about an hr north
Loved my old Datsun duel cab, i could rap the livin daylights outta it


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Caleb still loves it...I prefer DBZ


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

my @^@^%#&#%Q&% TV blew up. Picture went out. Need to see if I can get an estimate to get it fixed, if cost worthy...
it's a great TV...42" big screen....nice picture (when had one)
so...stuck on mid shifts..nights off..every body is sleeping..but me..AND I DON'T AHVE  FRIGGIN TV!
might go find a bok and crawl into bed in a bit.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Caleb still loves it...I prefer DBZ


I remember..I think ew have had this convo before..which makes up old forgetful men...































what was I saying?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Bitch TV


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah i do remember that.... same thread to i think....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

I actually like spongebob too


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Dinners ready and i'm gonna go watch fast and the furiuos 2 after that catch ya tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

I did get to have a W?out partner. THis kid is 19, I think. pretty damn strong for his age. We did our chests together. First, bench, then incline DB press, then I showed him that exercise that will absoloutley FRY your pecs.
Get the cable machine (the one that has two cable stations facing each other, or the cybex machine that had the adjutable arms for each arm.
Get a reasonable weight. Start with the high cable flye. (arc down like a 'most muscular') for 10 reps. Then immidiately adjust the cables to chest level adn do 10 more reps straight out, then drop them to the floor and do another 10 from down, up.
After your break, do the same, but down to up...
your chest will be screaming, and you will want to cry. If not, you didn't do it right!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Dinners ready and i'm gonna go watch fast and the furiuos 2 after that catch ya tomorrow


later, bud!
seen that movie? was so-so....
as J'bo wold be quick to point out, no Vin Diesel...which drops that moviea couple notches right off the start...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I did get to have a W?out partner. THis kid is 19, I think. pretty damn strong for his age. We did our chests together. First, bench, then incline DB press, then I showed him that exercise that will absoloutley FRY your pecs.
> Get the cable machine (the one that has two cable stations facing each other, or the cybex machine that had the adjutable arms for each arm.
> Get a reasonable weight. Start with the high cable flye. (arc down like a 'most muscular') for 10 reps. Then immidiately adjust the cables to chest level adn do 10 more reps straight out, then drop them to the floor and do another 10 from down, up.
> ...


Sweet!! Good to have a TP 
Used to have a mach like that in my old gym, might be able to do something similar on the cable X next shock week. Give that a try for sure


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> later, bud!
> seen that movie? was so-so....
> as J'bo wold be quick to point out, no Vin Diesel...which drops that moviea couple notches right off the start...


I'll tell ya what i tjought tomorrow, Later bud


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Sweet!! Good to have a TP
> Used to have a mach like that in my old gym, might be able to do something similar on the cable X next shock week. Give that a try for sure


it's a mother....for sure!
Later, pete!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, everybody is getting the page count up very nicely


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Working on that page count here too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like for it to hit 300 today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

anything I can do to help?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

post a few more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Alright then.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but beware I'm not very


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

good at post whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still learning.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm taking tips from


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Randy,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Heeholler,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

especially Red Dragon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

And at over 16,000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I admire Kuso


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Especially when he bags on Randy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and he called me a whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

when he did I was like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

whore?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

what's that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

maybe Randy knows


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I should PM him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and send a copy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to everyone on the board


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

think it's possible


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to get this threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

page count up to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

a whopping 300 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

It's still more than


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

100 pages away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

from post whores please enter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

which will be hard to beat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

because


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

people are still posting in it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

a tough job,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but someone has to do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and I volunteered so...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

just a few hundred


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

more posts to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Got a new toy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

you plug it in to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

your computers USB port


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and it lays flat on your desk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

you set your coffee cup


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

on top of it, and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it draws power from the computer's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

PSU to heat up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and keep your drink warm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

It's so frikin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I have to do leave papers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Gotta take a day of leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to watch my daughter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

while


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

my wife has to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it'll be nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

just taking a day for her.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

she deserves it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

even when she's cranky, she's fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

she's always


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

smiling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and happy about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the smallest and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

silliest of things


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but that's why she's perfect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

for me at least


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been aggrevated


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

many times, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

she always does something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

goofy and makes me laugh.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I was working on my computer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

one that I recently built,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

ans was getting really pissed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

because I couldn't get the jumpers just right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

My daughter was running around the room and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

making a lot of noise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and only making me more angry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

So I tell her to stop.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Then she cries.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

then I apologize.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

So she stops


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and right as I think she's left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

she starts climbing me instead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

while laughing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

then I start laughing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and now I'm no longer aggrevated.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

now I'm happy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and she's always the reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Eating right now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

having low carb pancakes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

you ever have these?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

taste like starched pants.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

with syrup.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Syrup without sugar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

which makes no sense at all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I think about it and get a headache.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I think about odd things all the time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and it's good to have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

a day like that when


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

you have a quick computer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

or at least a quick server


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to Post Whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

at least for a few hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

on days like today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

while it's relatively quiet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

like today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Oddly enough it's been quiet.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

On a Tuesday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

No one's calling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

at this time yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I had already received


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

at least 8 phone calls.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I do have to poop though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and, yes, it is on my mind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

sometimes I get worried.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

That I'll poop myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and mess up the chair.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and ruin my pants


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and my underwear


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

See!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

lot's of weird things in my head.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

For instance.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

have you seen the latest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

in kids wear?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

they have a belt inside


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the pants seam


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

AND TO WHOM ARE YOU TALKING TO TODAY?

a thrid party ghost??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so if a kid who


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> AND TO WHOM ARE YOU TALKING TO TODAY?
> 
> a thrid party ghost??



me, myself, and I.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so back to the pants


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Say you are 4 years old.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and you are tall (like my daughter)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and 4T doesn't even reach your shoe.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

You can buy a 5T that fits your leg


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but not your waist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so you tighten the band on the inside!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

ain't that neat?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the thread is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

now on 280 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and I'm still whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

for the home team.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

one after another.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

page 281.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

not leaving yet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

continuing the struggle.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

fightin' against whitey!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

who's keeping me down.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm gonna go check out some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

of the other threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

right


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

back.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

hiya


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I was gone for an hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

posted elsewhere


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

there are other places


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

besides Rock's whoring thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

14 more posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

till 8200 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Rock will still have me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

by 300 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but that's O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

he only made 20 posts yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I made a lot more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I made almost 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm at 387 right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so I'm doing better


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

not like the old days though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

when I'd crank out 800.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and do it again the next day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and the next.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but not no more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I try for 400


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but usually only get 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

hoping to be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

here again tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

not sure if I can be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll take what I can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

get!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Drinking coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

tastes bad today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

They're using the cheap stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

using my USB


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

plug-in to keep it warm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's still cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the heater not the cup


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the coffe is still warm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

back to whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

don't want to waste any time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

time better spent whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

what's with the weather


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's 50F outside??????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's supposed to be snowing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and 10 degrees


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but it's not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

all week it's supposed to be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

in the 40's and 50's???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

NO SNOW!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

that's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

no, no, no!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought all this salt for my driveway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and a new shovel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought my little girl a sled too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

for the hills behind my house


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and it only snowed once!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

two days later it was gone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and Anna is not happy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

not one bit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

oh well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

there's still time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

It will snow right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's Illinois


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it has to snow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

odd thing to hope for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

unless you like sports


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

involving snow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

which I don't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

No way.  No skiing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

No snow boards.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

No ice skating.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Not even high hill sledding.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Only on little hills with my girl


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't like driving in it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Or walking in it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but on a day off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

when my daughter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

has been tapped inside all day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope for it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

For her.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

where am I at?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

35 away from 8300.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

So Rock still has me by over 230!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeesh!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't keep him down.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Even when I kick real hard


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and post 2000 over him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

he comes back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and back again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

2.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

3.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

4.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

5.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

6  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

7.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

8.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

9.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

10.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

11.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

12.  I bet this can get annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Annoyed yet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

that's gotta be bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

9 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

at 285 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and well over 8500 reples


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

mostly mine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and Rock's.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and a few other hopefuls


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

hoping they are as cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

as us


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I just started


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

four new threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

3 in open chat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

One in Supplements


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

check 'em out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

no really, go ahead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

how can I rack up the posts?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I have about 2 1/2 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to pass Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and trying to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

not let it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

affect my job performance


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

or is that effect?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Can anyone help?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Uh.......No?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Every time I log on I see who's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

been talking smack about me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I just do a search for TGS or satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and then go posts there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I find at least one every time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

usually from Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

noticing my efforts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

286 pages now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Smilies you say?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah.   Smilies.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I wanna do at least a page worth.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

287 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

a page full of smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

this one too?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

this is good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

288 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

at this rate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

this thread will be at


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

300 pages in no time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

this ain't kids play


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

lotsa work here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

like lotsa heart elephant


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

one of the Car Bear Cousins


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

precious knowledge I have here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

all in my head


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Good Job TGS!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm very proud of you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Keep that posting goin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I try!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

You'll be past me soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I can tell


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I didn't know you cared


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I gotta go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

you posting a lot today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

inbetween classes right now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm trying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

No, in school all day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Almost there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

clinical ended a bit early


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

How many do we need to beat that other thread?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so you can squeeze some in.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How many do we need to beat that other thread?


 like 99 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

gimme a couple days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm almost there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

just striving for 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

pages in here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

only 11 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

have to resort to smilies?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

75 away from 8500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

hopefully, I can get


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to 8600 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

It doesn't matter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I just need to pass rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it'll be easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I only need 100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and I can do that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

in half an hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

except I do have some work to do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Which is why there are ofter pauses in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

my posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

At 290 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and it took 5 posts to notice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

The Whoring thread has 11,470 replies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

this one is still a ways away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Like 3000 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

3000 posts that will put me and Rock over 10,000!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it'll be cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but I don't think I'll post a thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to commemorate it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Like Butterfly.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Who I'll be passing soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

all for whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

she has informative threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but she's a total discriminative bitch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

just because I'm not like her


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

just because I'm not christian


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's fuckin pitiful that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

we have people like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

that in this country


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Go figure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got words for them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

FUCK YOU.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

now that that's out of the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I can get back to whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

almost to 8500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

pressing on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

HA!! 291 pages...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

only 9 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and I'm just evil enough to get it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

30 more posts till I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

hit 8500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

2  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

3  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

4  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

5  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

6  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

7 Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

8  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

9  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

that is fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

you have no idea


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

13 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and 8500 is behind me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

closer to Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

closer to Dave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

passing him by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and on to 300 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and where it go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh that way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

292 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Watching Jag


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I never liked it though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but this one was good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

8500 posts!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I love that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

many banana's dancing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's refreshing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and funny too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

less than 30 till I pass rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

a lot done just today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

560 in the past 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm up there like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the old days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

All in a days work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Now I'm watching Texas Ranger


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Walker is undercover in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

a highschool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

trying to stop steriod distibution


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

steriods with Meth.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

that help you get big and high


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

So Walker is going to investigate.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and whoop some ass too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

that's why he's on the show.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to do the ass whoopin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Rock is going down


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

hello


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm stepping up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

293 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

6 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

5.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

4.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

3.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

2.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

1.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Where's Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh I passed him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Now that he's out of the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Rock has been


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Now I can get back to work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

about 59 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll stop at 8600.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like another 100 though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I have to do some smilies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

44 till 8600


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

wow 294 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and how many replies?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

8794! WOW.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like I'll be putting it over 9000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

40 more for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so that'll do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I won't get another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

hell, I don't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

know if I can make 8600


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

work ends in like 25 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

maybe sooner.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so I gotta get anoth 31


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

aND i GOT MAKE IT LOOK GOOD


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Caps OR otherwise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'M COOL WITH WHATEVER


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

or the obvious


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

my computer keeps freezing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and it's fucking annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like to toss the damn thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

but it ain't mine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

and I don't have that right


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

the government owns it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

almost at 295 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Rock will bring it up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

to 300 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I just need to worry about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

getting 8600


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

There's 295 !!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

14 posts left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

13 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

low on time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's on the wire.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

10 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

still working


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

it's gettin' close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

typing faster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

people are buggin' me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

with this many left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

doing O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

3 away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

so close.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

8600!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrat's TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

295 pages!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

and passed me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I shoulda gone to 10,000 when I had the chance


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

but nooooo, I wanted to sleep at night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

guess I learned my lesson


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll have to try to catch up later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

back to class


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

my buddy has been whoring away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Now I need to catch up to him


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Crap


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

is it bad to eat a little and then take a nap?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I plan to take a nap before my next class


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

but I'm finishing up my post w/o meal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Why didn't TGS just go to 300?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet it'll be past that come tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

TGS is 54 ahead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

and i don't have time to post right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Let's see if I can post a song


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess I can't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

How do you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

How does G81 do it?


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks David!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

peek a boooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Babe! Howya doing?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

hey babsie! hey rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Greeky. The wave for Babsie, kiss for me? Thanks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

hello you two...

I'm fine...just getting ready to leave work..Wanted to chime in and see what's up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm off to my last class. Long day. Will get home around 11 and need to be to work for a 12 hr day 7am


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

k....have fun..

See ya 2morrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

bye rock..

how u been babsie??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been okay.  Trying to shed some water and fat.

Almost to the point I want to tell my doctor where he can put those hormone pills.

How about you?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Whats up every one. I am getting ready to cook up dinner now.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

Aw.....don't tell us what you're having...

Okay..I'm leaving...

See you all tomorrow...take care and enjoy the day/evening


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

Noone in here? thats a first...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Im here... GBC should be here too!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

Sup premier?

greeky, get you but in here =)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Nada.  What did you mean by that comment in the other thread? "what a hero"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

im here!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow Greek!  Can't believe you let them push you out of that thread.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

premier; Im not getting into that again, suffice to say, I dont like the war. 

gbc; Is you but here aswell?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

its ok, i dont care


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Just because you dont like the war, doesnt mean you have to make a comment like that.  I dont care for any war, but if someone gets smoked because its do or die then I dont see a problem with it.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

The siiimpsons! gotta watch...


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Uh oh....just realized Greeky is a Jersey girl.  TROUBLE!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just because you dont like the war, doesnt mean you have to make a comment like that.  I dont care for any war, but if someone gets smoked because its do or die then I dont see a problem with it.




Sure, but why put it all over ther internet?


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Here comes a political debate.  I can see it now...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

im not trouble im an angel!!!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I've heard that before   

What part of NJ are you from?  I was born in Cherry Hill.  Dated a girl from Park...hmmm...Park Ridge I think it was called


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Sure, but why put it all over ther internet?




I was just intrigued by the firepower that the airship has... I like guns


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

old bridge


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Somewhere near Sayerville, right?


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats about the end of my NJ knowledge.  That and the fact that there are lots of good sushi places.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

yes VAR, coming to visit?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

MMM sushi...


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was just intrigued by the firepower that the airship has... I like guns



That is some crazy firepower!  Our foreign friends arent big fans of the war or anything related to American military.  Usually a touchy subject


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes VAR, coming to visit?



You gonna show me around?


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> MMM sushi...



I could eat the stuff 6 meals a day!!!  Too bad its so damn expensive


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

depends on what u wanna see


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Uh oh...she's a Jersey girl alright!!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> That is some crazy firepower!  Our foreign friends arent big fans of the war or anything related to American military.  Usually a touchy subject



America has foreign friends? I thougt it was friend


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL!  I need to move to Jersey for sure


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

lmao...

im not as bad as i sound


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

OkOK, we all know no one like America...  No more of this stupid american discussion.


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Gotta warn ya Pre...they dont all look as good as Greek.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao...
> 
> im not as bad as i sound


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya, I will staye here in UT


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao...
> 
> im not as bad as i sound



Too bad


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey you guys, like my new signature?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

lol meanies

i dont look that good either..


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

You dont think so???


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Hey you guys, like my new signature?



Why do you want to get into this?  Lets just hang out and chat...


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

Var; its just from the simpsons I just watched. What did you think I meant by it?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

Removed it anyhow...


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry...given some of the previous political comments, I figured you were trying to start something.  My bad


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont think so..

but i am working on it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

u guys r in for such a letdown when i get my b4 pics


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

So your avatar is an "after" pic???  When are you posting the befores?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

no thats b4


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks good from what I can see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Political discussions in my whore thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

that is totally not allowed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

People still here?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Even though GBC thinks its all about looks... Even if she was ugly she has a good attitude and I would go out with her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

class let out early


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Still here.  No more politics.  I'm so sick of arguing with people anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Premi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Now im gonna have to unsubscribe.. Rock is a whore, and not a conversationalist


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

it is all about looks lol

read my journal..

like i said in it..my insides already good just gotta work on the outside


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> Even though GBC thinks its all about looks... Even if she was ugly she has a good attitude and I would go out with her



I'm all about looks.   

j/k


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

no arguing in here either


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

You POST TOO DAMN FAST!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Now im gonna have to unsubscribe.. Rock is a whore, and not a conversationalist


Your so mean man! I'm here to talk


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> it is all about looks lol
> 
> read my journal..
> ...



I must be missing something...  Post those before pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm only here for a few though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

but yeah, you'd still better unsubscribe


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You POST TOO DAMN FAST!



Who...me?  Got a T1 line here at work.  Wish I could use it for gaming.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you know how to post music in here Premi?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL!  Im not mean... just givvin ya a hard time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

What do you do Var?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 13, 2004)

rock; where are you going?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Umm you need a link.  I dont think you can upload it directly to the site.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL!  Im not mean... just givvin ya a hard time


I know!  I give it right back to you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i didnt take them yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

That sucks Premi!

JJJ- I have to be in to work at 7 so I need to make my meals and go to bed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

That's good Greeky! You schedule a time to get your Thyroid levels checked?


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Tech Support....unfortunately


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe this is almost 300 pages.


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i didnt take them yet



Break out the webcam


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

You don't like your job Var? Do you work nights?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

You need to get the webcam working Greeky! You have a whole line of guys here waiting...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Where'd Premi go? I come in he goes out?!?!? LOL


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Howdy howdy!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate working with computers...especially in customer support.  I like working nights though.  My gym is nice and quiet in the morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Where in RI you from Var? I have family in Providence and W.Warwick


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Im here.  Just dont have anything to say


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, that's good Var!! \

Hey Hee, what's up buddy?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

wefzgty


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Your almost at 800 Premi, good job


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Just sitting around here! Was updating my journal here and on another site earlier


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> wefzgty


Oooookkkkk...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

what's your journal here called? I've never seen it.


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm in East Providence.  Have family in Warwick.  What part of Prov is your family from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Found it Hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Abandon all hope all ye who enter is the name of it


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have no idea Var, is it really big enough to have "parts"  I think they live on a road named providence too


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

hahahaha...yeah its a small state.  I probably know them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

My elbows are giving me problems again


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

man im upset my gpa is too low


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

What kind of elbow problems? Joint pain from benching


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I think I scared Greek away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

You probably do!! I liked it when i used to visit up there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah hee, everything hurts it though that involves the elbow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

what's your GPA Greeky? Ever have that internship interview?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

300 pages!!! How awesome! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I think I scared everyone away


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

This is quite a thread.  Should have stopped by earlier.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

3.796...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Have you considered using Glucoaimine for that? It really has helped me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll be leaving soon


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Spending too much time on IM Greeky?  That'll hurt the GPA.  Tekken 2 is the reason I had a low GPA.  Had an arcade at my school and played that thing alllllll day!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 3.796...



And thats low????????


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Var! 

Greeky- Go through yourself a pity party, I'm not coming. That's much better than mine!

Yeah Hee, I do take it. Maybe I need to try more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

You had an arcade at school?!?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

they just set you up to fail then


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I have bad problems with my hands from typing.  Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.  Screws with my workouts in a bad way.  I've been on Glucosamine/chondritin for a few weeks.  not sure if it will help though


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah...the arcade was a bad idea


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 3.796...




NERD!!!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

No one feels bad for greeky now!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I have bad problems with my hands from typing.  Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.  Screws with my workouts in a bad way.  I've been on Glucosamine/chondritin for a few weeks.  not sure if it will help though



It will help, just take the recommended dossage, and take it religiously.


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh I will.  Considering the surgery, but that'll suck.  Not sure what to do


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Var have you tried using Natural Keyboard instead of the usuall ones every one else has? It is much better on the wrists


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah...it helps a lot, but im just too far gone now. I think i got it from playing music actually.  Been playing Bass and Guitar since the 7th grade.  Remember early signs of it in high school


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, surgery should be last option. Good luck with that Var


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Once you get it, it sucks!!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

No doubt!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm gonna jet fellows and Greeky


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Big Dune fan , Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

have a good night and I'll be back tomorrow. Just work, no school (except studying)


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Leavin already?  Take it easy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

The first and 3rd book Var. You?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Take it easy rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

See you all!


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Big fan!  Started with the movie.  Only read the first book.  Good stuff!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

what r the signs of carpal tunnel

i get wrist pains..


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Started with numbness.  Now it cramps and the circulation is terrible.  NOt fun


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

Do u type a lot?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess I'll stick around till my beautiful wife comes home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Movie was good as was Children of Dune. The books after the first on are a real let-down though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

How bad are your wrist pains Greeky?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Have we lost Premi for good? I like him here


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I really like the original movie.  Definitely my favorite


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Have we lost Premi for good? I like him here




Thanks rock!   Im just a lurker


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

depends on if ive been on the computer a lot or not

i am on it too much...but it gets worse when im typing a paper..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Talking about Dune?  As in Arrakis(sp) Dune?


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm headin out for the night.  Have a good one!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Later Var!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, that's the one Premi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

See ya Var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

my wife is home now, so I'm gonna retire


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

See ya'll tomorrow, have a good night


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

anybody left??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

night rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Be safe posting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Night greeky


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Im here.  I have Dune the video game.  Cool game.

What you doing GBC?  Has your bf called you yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

hes not my bf..
hes texting me..
he frustrates me a bit..
too many sexual jokes..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

What kind of sexual jokes?  Sounds like a PERV to me! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey you like the quote in my sig?

I got it off of an ancient stone in ancient corinth.  They had a translated piece in english next to it.  Took a pic ofcourse


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

just how he has to behave around me and he is like r u behavin and i said yes and he goes damn!

i said shush if u want a bad girl u know where to find em and he goes u r right cutie... 

ok wtf does that mean?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

why do most guys have to be all about sex? 

he seems nice but its hard to tell how much is just joking around and how much is serious... i hope hes nice...
but i dont know how to respond to his last comment


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL!  You met him at a club... IMO only sleezy guys go to clubs.  Not a place to meet a bf or gf.  If I liked a girl I would just be like "Hey I think your cute, wanna grab a bite to eat sometime?"

From the texts you wrote, it sounds like he knows he can find a slutty girl.  Where you ask?  At a club probably.  Also he might think you are a "freak" thats why he asked if you were behaving.  It sounds like he just wants a girl that is no strings attached and will be freaky with him.  But thats just my assumption.  I dont know the guy, so I cant really say for sure.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

no.. he seems nice and his jokes arent that bad...

i dont usually take guys i meet in clubs seriously but he seems different... 

and he does know im a good girl, i keep reiterating it, so if he chooses to pursue me or not which show what kind of person he is i think


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

IMO I really don't think bars or night clubs are a place for a person to meet for any type of lasting relationship. Usually people go there for one thing and one thing only, and that is to just get some. That is always what I have felt and many other I know feel that way also. There are other ways of meeting a person other that a bar or night club. I am not saying that no one won't find a lasting relationship there, it just happens to be my opinion and that of many others that I know also.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont go there to meet guys sheesh!

i just love dancing and happened to meet him..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no.. he seems nice and his jokes arent that bad...
> *Well most guys youve dated, did they seem nice at first?  Just a thought.*
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> IMO I really don't think bars or night clubs are a place for a person to meet for any type of lasting relationship. Usually people go there for one thing and one thing only, and that is to just get some. That is always what I have felt and many other I know feel that way also. There are other ways of meeting a person other that a bar or night club. I am not saying that no one won't find a lasting relationship there, it just happens to be my opinion and that of many others that I know also.




 Go Hee!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

dont worry

ill never give it up


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey GBC.  Saw you wanted Randy to whore with ya...  Desperate are we?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i needed somebody to talk to! im not picky


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

LoL, I was just giving you static


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I am signing off now. Catch everyone later. 

GBC if I knew you where still online around in here I woulda chatted with you. Catch everyone tomorrow!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

BYE~


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

premi u there still?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeppa!  I am running around a bit though... still here at work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

I accidentally left my cottage cheese out of the fridge for a few hrs... Do you think its still good to eat?  It was still a bit cool.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

ummm..whats it smell like
and how strong is your stomach?


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello but goodbye everyone!  I just got in an hour ago and didn't realize it was 1:00 am already!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Just tasted it... Its bad   Tasted sour eew...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

eeewwww


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea, tell me about it.... Im pissed too, because it was my last meal   3 cups wasted!


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

hey jay b!


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

hey wuts up im bored


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

me too...


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

i just got back from the gym and noticed i havent posted here ina while


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i post all the damn time..


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

i noticed last time i spoke to u, u had less then 100 post, hey where'd premier go


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Jay-B.  Noticed you like Anime.  Ever seen Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i need some tasty cough drops... 

cough*cough*cough


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

actually ima bout to watch it in a couple of mins


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it your first time seeing it?  Is it all the episodes?  

Damn, thats my favorite anime.  It seriously is GREAT!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

GBC you sick?  I bet you would like Bebop too!


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

no ive see all the episodes, i have the movie and all that good stuff


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

hey GBC did u ever get any of my pm's


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

no jay b sorry i had some trouble w pm's so i didnt get all the ones sent to me


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

bubble butts are more intresting then cowboy bebop tho premier


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

whos got a bubble butt?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Haha!  Got me there.  Im gonna change that though.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

There its done!  GBC you have a bubble butt 

Im outa here, finally off of work!  TTYL~


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

lol do i really??


----------



## Jay-B (Jan 13, 2004)

sooo....


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 13, 2004)

gooooooooooooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

getting ready for work now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I guess TGS and I are the same now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Roxette's playing right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, I'm at work agian


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

anybody around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

12 hrs as secretary once again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I hate sitting here doing this job


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

with a passion


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to get haircut


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

get it all chopped off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i hate doing my hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but will that be bad for the comp?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

do i want longer hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or no hair at all


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my wife like hair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but I don't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like to get up...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

shower...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and go!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hopefully I'll hit 9,000 today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

not busy here yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that's good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I forgot to bring food for a 12 hour shift


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

whoops


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

first time in a year that happened


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

means i'll have to eat cafetaria foood


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

not a good thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you'd think a hospital cafetaria would have healthy food


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but nope


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

they don't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

this posting seems to be going slow


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Rock ... thought I would pop in and say HI!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

having 2nd thoughts about this comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Saph, thanks. How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll still do it, but I'm gonna look like a fool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

oh well, part of my plan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I realized the areas my chest hair covered...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

is where I have no muscle


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not kidding!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how funkyis that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to work on inner chest development


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and outer chest


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and lower pecs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

along with upper pecs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

get the idea


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I burned tanning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I burned on monday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

then smart me tried again yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how smart am i


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

wait, don't aswer that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

now we are getting busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

doesn't take too long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

now we are getting really busy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

i'M BACK!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

damn caps lock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

is rock still here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

30 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gotta be somewhere.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you are here`


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm supposed to distance myself from you today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

why


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

what the hell's with passing me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I never authorized that!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll hit 9000 today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you gonna be around


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

no, I guess you're history


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be in and out TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

buddy....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be here till 2:30


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

so I got the time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

TO WHORE.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

like you've been doing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

whoring alone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope you've had friends over.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm so fortunate.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

that no one posts while I'm in here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

reluctant avoidance


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

That's probably right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll hit 9,100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not purty enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

when do you have the time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

8 hours like me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

9100 may be a stretch for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but you'll hit 10000 before me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I got court tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

for a ticket I got like 4 months ago


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I got in an accident right in front of my driveway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

while I was pulling in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

she was flying by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

It's a 25 MPH zone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and how do I know she was speeding


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

she made a 16 foot 9 inch skid mark


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Up hill!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and she told me she was fine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but acted all hurt when the police came


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and they left in ambulances!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's fucking rediculous


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and that was my first accident ever


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

her car had this small dent in it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

my bumper caved in and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

punctured my radiator


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and fuqqed my steering


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

so I get the ticket!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

How far ar you now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

don't you dare pass me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you do not have my permission


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

things are really busy right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

where did TGS go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

If I'm not careful I'll get buried


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe he's working now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

damn I was


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gotta get back to it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

in between actual work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

when I gotta post`


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and when I gotta work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but I can whore better than you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

can i be so lucky?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I have more experience


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm gaining on you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll top you in no time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

just gotta keep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I bet you can tgs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

my fingers moving over the keyboard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or can you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

But you'll get to 10,000 before me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I type 80 wpm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

80wpm is fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I type to fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I can jerk it at 80 mph


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

10 sec rule kicks my ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

now that faster than I can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

at least my computers not freezing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like it nice and slow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and is pretty quick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

slow?  what the point?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

doc's comp are down :0


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

fast is sexy.  I think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I keep getting interrupted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Who?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

slow and romantic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to do a clean bulk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like candles when I do it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

how much protein should I go for each day?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Candles = gay


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

clean bulk? good idea


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

80 more pages and we'll beat the whore thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know how much protein is too much


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

is 400 grams good?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

or too high


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I just don't know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's frusterating, but


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

kidding about candles


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

far out enough to worry about later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

go for 1.2g per bw


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

clean bulk focus on getting more carbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Good carbs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm working


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

what are good carbs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Mr. Goodbar?  Nachos?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gaining boy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Short break there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

309 pages!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yes you are


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you're at 8700 now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but I'm here for 12 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

so you can stop


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your 14 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

be there soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

no stopping for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

all the way to 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

keep a seat open for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

then I need a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

beyond 8700


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

agreed at 10,00 I'm taking at least a week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

to rest my fingers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and my knuckles


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and relax...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and work on my computer builds.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

from whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

4 more for you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and do something worthwhile


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know haw david did it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

like what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

such a high post count


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to work on some more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

computer projects


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

building a new one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

a monster.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

David had a long time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

a 60lbs beast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

that works wonders


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we've done good in so short a time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

David had what a year.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and as long as Prince doesn't delete this one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll smoke him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

It'll be the most posted thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

ever!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

What's your count?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

oh behind me?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

keep going satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

whore away man...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

push till it hurts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

another rep another post


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your about to pass me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I did.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yep your past me know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you're history


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm so busy here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I won't be gone for long


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but I won't go willingly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll just get a few hundred from you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll fight to the end


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

go away fly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll at least beat you to 9,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

not 10,00 though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you'll sneak by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

But I will eventually be ahead of you and Dave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be head whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and then they'll ban me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yes i will sneak by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll always be neck to neck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope to get to 9,000 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah neck N neck


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll definitely get 9000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

if I go fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and no one bugs me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that'll be good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and I cheat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I keep getting bugged


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

With smilies and repitition


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but I guess that's my job


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

however you can do it TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

no problem with that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

10 over now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i do song lyrics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll beat that thread sooner than I though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

thought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

song lyrics are good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how do you like days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but I don't know any songs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like getting paid to post


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what's better than that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

days is interesting, people are here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

here to bug me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

while I post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you know, the important stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

like nothingness.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

page 312 dude!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

going to the top!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

8750!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

had to put in a order


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your 20 ahead of me now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to post my ass off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

just to get rid of the sting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

of my ass kicking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

had to type aircraft garbge


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but I can whore more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

from TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey, whore more, rhymes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

who'da thought?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you'll take a break sometime


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

wonder when I'll hit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

then I'll sneak past


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

8800?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you'll never know what hit you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah you will


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

before me that's for sure


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

being slapped by a whore is bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

when we post like this, I can't check other threads


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah it stings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

especially if his name is Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what time you here till?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to check other threads too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

2:30


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you go check some other threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

about 2:00 or 2:30


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll keep an eye on things here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

did you ever check out the thread where Kuso attacked Randy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your an hour behind me right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

that was a good read.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, I did


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah an hour.  it's 0813 here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

felt sorry for Randy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

9:13 here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

then I gotta go to the doc.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

my wife is getting labs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm here till 7


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's a pregnancy thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

7???   Damn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

why labs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, I see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm watching some show.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

they need her blood and to think I only get some on weekends!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

pigs blood the rest of the week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, 12 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

She pregnant again/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

enjoy work!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my wife is not pregnant


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

my second.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

she says I whore to much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

congrats man, seen the pics of first!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

were having another girl.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

so the ultrasound pic, that the current in the oven?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

when is she due?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you see the ultrasound pics of the latest?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, looks good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

due in April


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like ultrasounds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

the 6th, hopefully not the first


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how old is your wife?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

that would be funny though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

the 1st! LOL, I hope it is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

my wife is 26


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats something you'd appreciate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

what about your wife?  any kids planned?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how old are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

No kids till after college. Even then I'm not sure anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

want kids but don't want my life interrupted


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm selfish


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my wife just turned 30


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

No longer optimal child bearing age for much longer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but we'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe when I'm mr. Olympia


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

then maybe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what happened to TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll catch up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I forgot to do some work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

here's your chance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

he's here lurking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

knew he was lurking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how long will he be gone for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

long enough for me to catch up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how far ahead can I get?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

far enough for him to embarrass me then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

slap me down


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it's a chance I'm willing to take


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

15 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what does TGS have to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

dammit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

haha I'm ahead for a sec


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I have work man, work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but now he's back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm coming again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

won't be ahead for long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

someone's gonna bug you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and I'm scared


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and I'll win


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

getting bugged now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

we're tied


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

be back in a minute


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

bug him!  Bug him!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

tie him up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

that sounds sexy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

gotta take out a chart or 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

with pink cuffs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

damn phone rang


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it worked


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

3 to go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

now your gonna win


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

316 pages yeh!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

4


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Booyah!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I lost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

still going though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

AAArrrrgghhh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you only lost because you are a loser


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

forever will be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

forever destined


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

always second to satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Morning


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

interupted again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Moring Babs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Where's rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

last post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

10 behind!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hey Babe!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

don't leave???!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how you doing babs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

when you coming back?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

she left.  she doesn't talk to our kind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

whores.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gotta work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I won't leave if you let me win


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

babs will be back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

she's my girl


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

letting me win


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll make the best use of my time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

he had to work again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hehehe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll pass him again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it smells in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

posting at work is fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

usually we don't have interenet here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

lucky day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hey, another chart to take out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

crap!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you can't catch me!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

k, i'm back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

aww  he's working!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm right here with ou


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

in and out, in and out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm itchy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

from shaving


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

now where's TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you can't win, not while I'm here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gonna hit 8900 soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

sooner than Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

70 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

now, 318 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I love the smell of jet fuel in the morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You two crack me up...

I'm checking in and out peridically through out the day folks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

It burns your eyes, clears your sinuses and gives you a headache.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

back again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll be here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your weird TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I love it when Babs drops in!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

babs is watching


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

yep


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

computer just froze!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

you stink!

get some deicer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

shake it up a bit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's work's computer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Dont put your finger in that hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd love to get inside it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I build computers as a hobby.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, tell'em to fic it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

better yet....you fic it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

this one need serious renovations


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Like this:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

interesting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that was time consuming


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I have to get to work now..


Bubbye Rock and TGS...........

Score some points buds!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

weird conv you guys got going on!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

or this:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

see ya Babe! Have a good day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what are you doing TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's sex talk all coded and stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

IS people here suck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

is TGS working?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or pretending to?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm posting, what're you doing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, you're trailing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm reading two forums at the same time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

IS is here now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

here and www.casemodgod.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

read a few more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm more than 10 behind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

gotta catch up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's a great site.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what am i going to eat today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

can't go there right now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't leave you alone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what kind of website?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you keep whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

sure you can, I'm about to do some work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

trust me buddy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

computer case modification


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

kids have such dirty mouths now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ohhhh, that's what I'm interested in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

today sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

at least i get to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

why?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm just keepin' you ramblin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

while I'm here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

46 away from 8900


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

someone left the net up by accident


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

145 from 9000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

9000 is the prize


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you'll beat me to both


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm getting hungry now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

computer is starting to slow down


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

getting a couple here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

320 pages.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, so sorry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's easier going through more pages with two of us.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I shoulda put that in 2 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm at 8860...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

39 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, 9000, where are you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how many pages do we need again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, we are trucking along


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm getting busier here though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

getting harder to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I think we need 388.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

no problem then!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

why don't you check?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll have that soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

check what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your ahead, you should check


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be here waiting for you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

no I insist


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

with a million posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll figure it out later then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

no hurry, we'll beat whatever it is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

people keep buggin me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and you're gaining


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

shoulda stayed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

321 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

29 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

busy, busy, busy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah busy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

25 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

almost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it's getting real busy here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

They're building a Gold's Gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

just remember, whatever you do now, I'll double later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

near me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

where


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

double?  funny...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i go to golds


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yes, double, maybe triple


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

need I say the Q word


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

'cause I can do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

only 8 1/2 hours left for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

medics are coming in like crazy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

stupid sick people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I hate grapes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and i'm not afraid to admit it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

stop whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you're catching up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

shit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

16 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

can't let him catch me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but I am busy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

luckily so is he.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

322 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

cool just passed 8888


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

How far ahead not TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I remember 7777


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

9 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll win.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

unless someone bugs me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we are both so busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

someone bug him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I keep having to change screens


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

just drank my shake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

to avoid on lookers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I wanna get fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

weight lifting is getting boring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and time consuming


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

screen names? When have you changed your screen name


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to be fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

huh, what're talking about?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

8900 posts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

supposed to snow tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

99 more posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

should I break?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah.  I'm gonna check out other threads.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

You are getting so lucky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm sooooooo busy now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

with no end in sight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

try to post when I can


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hey, 8888


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i like that number


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but I don't like sit-ups


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm to big for sit-ups


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

kinda hurts my back sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

bleeder coming in!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm so far behind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

5 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

stupid people call in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you're still losing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

by 8 now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and now 9


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

c'mon rock?  now 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

2 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I HAVE TO WORK1!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Go work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

88 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

GET OFF MY BACK


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll still pass you before the day is over


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

pass you by at least 2-3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

on the phone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I know your shaking now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

10 behind right now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

typing with 1 hand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and one finger


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

no 10 second rule this way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

mistakes though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

80 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock is so gone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

324 pages now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

you two are crazy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yesterdays news


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

thing of the past


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

we are crazy.



75 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm crazy because of rock though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

gotta catch up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

no doubt about that.

I think you're the worst


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I wouldn't of whored so much if not for Rock


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

sing your songs rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

What??? Babs is crazy for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

making this a competition


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

who's the worst?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you're just too cute to resist.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

TGS pushes me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I want you too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I push?  It's you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> you're just too cute to resist.


Awww, thanks TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Satan is no liar!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your the pusher, I just follow along


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Now I'm gettin horny


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Who's in the lead?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Not going there!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm at least 15 ahead.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

TGS you really think Rock is cute?

hmmm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I REALLY like your pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

NOoooooo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

he is,,,huh.......cutie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Don't you think I'm cute Babs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

what's the page count?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, 325!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

60 more away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks TGS, but we need to change this direction!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Look what you're doing to me!  I got work to do!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I think  you're a HOTTIE rock!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Well......stop playing with it and work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Whoa!  I bet you wish you weren't married now huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we are awesome!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock the Stud Muffin,  Attracts both Sexes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Go Rock!  It's your Birthday!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

rock is happily married


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

he could be happily divorced too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd go for Babs in an instant!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Rock the Stud Muffin,  Attracts both Sexes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

He wouldn't leave his lovely wife.  She's a hottie patautie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

good laughin' in here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll keep an eye on her for you Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll multi task!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

who, me or his lovely wife?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Got room for babs too!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Naw TGS, I am happily married. But Babs is my forum girlfriend!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

50 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Heeholler is my forum girlfriend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, thanks Iain!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

that's all I am....?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hahaha, LOL TGS!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gettin tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

You are whatever you want to be with me Babs!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

326 pages now!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been tired, 7 1/2 more hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

we're moving right along


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

hmmmm....open playing field huh?

Interesting.....foreplay

TGS you ready?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

shit i have 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I am still hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

What are you going to do with TGS?!?!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

You guys crack me up, this is some funny reading.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

ready for what babs?  You?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Make him watch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm...uh...happily married.  I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

sometimes I really don't like people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't like people either, but I do like women.  Especially strippers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Or any woman (good looking, i.e. Babs) who wants to take off her clothes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

40 more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

What's up Babs!! Your my forum WIFE, not girlfriend.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You bad boy TGS.......

ROCK!, give him a spankin,,

I wanna watch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Aww..you're so sweet....

Okay..deal!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

c'mon rock spank me!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

watch what your saying about my wife!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

c'mon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock and Babs sitting in a tree...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Come here TGS! You've been bad!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

P.O.R.K.I.N.G.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

34 left


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Heeholler is my forum girlfriend.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

good pic hee, where is it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

lmbo

LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

now TGS is doing song lyrics


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be back...gotta perform my costing duties.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I forgot where I found that one. I had it saved  though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

whoa!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm gonna break 1210 post today! I can feel it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you go heeholler!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

30 more for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

awww...where's babs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been in her gallery.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm impressed...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Mommy_Posing_for_Kiley is my favorite


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Mine too TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

25 left


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You outta be.....j/k

You were in my gallery?  AWWWWWWWW....thanks for visiting.  How bad do I look?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

then I'll break for lunch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

You are yummy.  There I go licking the screen again...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

getting close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

where's heeholler and Rock?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

watch out for the radiation


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock is over here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

18 away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

get to it Rock!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

And I am over there


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

everywhere


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll brb...gotta run upstairs to grab a couple fax's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

where?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll miss you Babs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I think everyone left...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

328 pages and all alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock is really gonna have to post a lot today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

to catch me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I bet he will

I'm back.....off and on...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

10 left


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

you whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

soooo busy still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I left comments in your gallery!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

in babs gallery, of course


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not busy, I am watching the Outer Limits on Sci-Fi channel right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

stop flirting with my wife!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Heeholler?  Where's your gallery?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

cool hee, I wish I was


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm gonna be adding and deleting some of my pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you are whoring so much TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have alot of catching up to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

TGs needs to get bothered some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I whore in dedication to you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you are defiant TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

am i really that far behind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how'd that happen/


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my neck is cramping up.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I dont have a gallery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I posted like a silly little slut


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I dont have a gallery



Apparently...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

any plans to post pics


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

cause you're dedicated



TGS  --  I saw the comment...and I replied...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

No, really dont want to post pics on internet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

when he looks good enough to post????

POST'EM POST'EM

Lets start a riot!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm going crazy work


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

me too me too


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

not me!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

9000!!

   

Dancin' bananas!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

bah! Now impress us when you are into the 5 digit numbers!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Only another 1000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

only a couple of days to do it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we will soon Hee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

of course I ain't got a couple of days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm watching outer limits now too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

How much longer at work Babs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you should keep watching it TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and eating


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it's a really good episode


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and whatever comes on after that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I will.  So bye for now..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Spock from Star Trek is in the show


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hope I get a lunch soon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How much longer at work Babs?


  till 6pm


6 hours and counting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but come back later TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

looooongggg day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I forgot I was working a 12 today, that sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my comp is slowing up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You better get a break


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You better get a break


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

only like 60posts to catch up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

sometimes when we're busy I don't


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

What's your major?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gay studies...Haha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nursing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

funny TGS! Your my main study subject


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I will be a MANLY nurse


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

back again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

am I by myself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

50 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

49 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

48 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

47 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

this is a TGS trick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you learned?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

45 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

just call me a monkey


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

wow 330 pages.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

actually, don't call me a monkey


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

cool, huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you have some great ones HEE


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my smilies don't work anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

unless I type them in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll hit 400 before long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

My lightsaber came!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it works too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it doesn't cut though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like overhead paging


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I wish I could incorporate that lind of technology into my computer mods!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

cool, was it worth it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

can I borrow it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

80 away from 9100


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

25 away from 9000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

take a break good buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll watch things here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

don't worry my firend


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

where's my girl?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

787 away from 2000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I miss her now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

You rule HEE!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm here.........


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

good buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

watching from the background?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Have you had a break yet babe?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks honey, I'll have to go read it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm actually working  as I take my break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you too?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks like Babs is 20 away from 3000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll take a couple more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

to push closer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

75 away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that sucks babs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm so far behind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

anyone see the latest Mucle and Fitness?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Ronnie is fuqing huge.  It's unbelievable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I almost came when I saw the cover


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

He takews up the whole thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it's amazing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need some free time here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Jay has no chance of ever beating him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, watch Discovery on Sunday.  They are having a special about the Ark.  If such a boat could have ever been built.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

his vein is bigger than my arm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Tell me he doens't do 'roids


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Supposedly not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

9 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

can't be just good genes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

he says he doesn't do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Look at the champs back in the 60's and then look at Coleman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock will soon cross the threshhold.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> his vein is bigger than my arm


My arm is bigger than his capillaries!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Coleman will put those guys in a blender and have them for his protein shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

ohhhh, another chart


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Nurse!!  hurry up!  CBC, chem 7, stat!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I've seen E.R.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

h


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

i


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Except for Gunther, I like him


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

u


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey babe!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh come on...you're not confused are ya


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm gonna change my avatar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Good terminology TGS!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

to something happy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

to what TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

something that'll get you warm inside


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I still think my wife should use one of her pics as her AVI


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, I crossed the threshhold


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yippeee me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have got such a headache


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

why don't you use it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

day is now half over


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you like my new avatar?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

he's cute.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you want me to use it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that is cool TGS


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> he's cute.




You're gay now TGS


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> you want me to use it?


 yah


sorry you have  head ache.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

My daughter will love it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks hon, I'll put it up tonight after I get home


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

My three year old is into Care Bears BIG TIME....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> thanks hon, I'll put it up tonight after I get home




REALLY?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

My daughter Anna has over 20 of them!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't have any care bears


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

25 more posts till this thread hits 10,000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Word Association aka. whore thread has 352 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Post Whores Please Enter has 383 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

And we're at 333 pages.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

My little one is just getting started


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm 49 away from 9100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> My little one is just getting started



Once she's hooked it's over.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I guess Rock has to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

better get far ahead of him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

as far as possible, because


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

he'll pass me soon enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and beat me to 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

that's alright though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I believed that I'd be banned far before 9,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but I'm still here and for that thankful


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

39 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and posting alone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Now on 334 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and it continues.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

on and on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

alone or otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I wonder where Babs went.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and heeholler.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

lemme check other threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

not much happening


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

a lot of people are here but not posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I wonder who's watching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

24 left


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You must have a lot of free time on your hands


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

got work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

c'mon babs 5 more for you!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

then you'll have 3K


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm posting, working and watching HGTV too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

19 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

let me check his count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

he's got 9007


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll have 9107 soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

soon enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

he's toast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

yesterday's news


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

well for now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

9 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

8 more


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I think that I will have myself


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

A nice big tall glass of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

reconstituted Yaks phlemn


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

It is so healthy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

an the newest trend in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

in nutrition today


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so here goes!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Ahhh! That was good!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

DRINK!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Maybe I will have another glass


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

sip or chug?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe mix it in my protazoa O also


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

will help ma a lot to regain


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

lost peptic enzymes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

due to lactomagulation


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

nope, GULP!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I must realize though


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

that proper dosage


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

is highly important when


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

anyone is going to use


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

you see,


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

it sometimes gets a little easy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

to over due it which


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

we dont want to do because


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm checking something...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

wow hee, good job!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

it will compromise tendon adhesion


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'mmmmm back


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks rock!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

so stop yapping!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

and if we compromise


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

tendon adhesion


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

we also compromise


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

marrow output from


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

alot of catching up to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

doing research


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

the sublimia ganglia


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but TGS will go home in about an hour


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so on a side note


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and rock will rock on!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

one must keep on hand


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have no idea what Hee is talking about though


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

the proper mesuring utensils


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

which means he is doing a good job whoring


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I meam measuring


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

in order to get the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

adequate amount needed


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

for synaptic dilation


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

which will inhibit


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

psychosis


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

in dwarf tree sloths


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but only if


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

administered


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

snow tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

through a process


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

charts, charts, charts!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

known as condensing parallels


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

or through cross pollination of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

gastrointestinal


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

stomach acids


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

which all in all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you damn whores.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

is generally a good thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

i want to go hom


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

given the adverse reaction


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

home


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

of some people to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

the process if not


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm on hold


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

properly digested


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but that is the gamble we


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

have to take for the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

advancement of


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Hee, can you resize Bab's pic so I can use it as my AVi?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

reconstituted Yaks phlemn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Can you hear me amist your whoring?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Come back Hee!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

You see this?

Word Association aka. whore thread has 352 pages

Post Whores Please Enter has 383 pages.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to catch up to TGS


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I might be able to, but just in case it might be easier for you to use these programs. I will give links in a sec


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so i will post some resize sites


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we are going to beat that soon


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

this one first
http://support.persits.com/jpeg/pick_jpeg.asp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't resize here at work though, maybe tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

9100


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

or this one

http://www.gifworks.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

You should use a pic of Greeky Hee.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I've tried that last one Hee, never worked for me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I usually resize and save to my pics, so resing and trying to post it online I am not sure how to do. After I resize it I usually get it from my pics then use it as an avatar


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

she prolly wouldnt think that would be funny!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I have to run to the store. back in about 20 mins.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it's getting hot here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

could you post it on here and I could take it from there?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I will try when I get back in a few


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

see ya hee, i'll time you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

If you don't have time, don't worry about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

thank you though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

4 1/2 hours left


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

How goes it, Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Var, what's up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

just at work, in and out


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

This thread has grown like crazy since I was here last night!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

School tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

TGS and Hee have been here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we are working on being the longest thread, close to it too


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm at work...hating life.  I'll need to post a lot tonight to pass the time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think 380 is the longest


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I have no doubt you'll get there.  Unless the mods close it on u


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

That'll be cool Var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think the mods would close it.


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll pitch in and do my part.  Gotta go pretend to do some work for a while.  I'll be back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Be horrible if they erased it though, all my posts would be gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Look forward to it Var!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

59 to catch TGS


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

That would be sad.  Wonder if they limit this sort of thing.  Hopefully not.  How much server space could one thread take up anyway?


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been here almost 2 years and I'm no where near your post count.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

seems like alot right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you've got more meaningful things to say Var!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just blab and blab


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

like now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to shave arms and chest again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

some people are just stupid


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

50 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what to say in 50 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

well, my elbow really hurts again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

lifting again tomorrow, see how it is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't want it to affect my comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

so many people call in for missing persons


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that's sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

people just disappear for days


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

they are usually drunk...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

there I am!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

posted a new thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

about the RAND report on Ephedra


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

it pisses me off to no end


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or having affairs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

if ephedra was paying the government then it wouldn't be banned.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'll have to go read it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

cigarettes kill thousands, but the government collects


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

so ephedra is banned.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm going to Missouri and stocking up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

because I don't agree


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and will take what works


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe steriods should pay the government


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

and doesn't harm me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

If steriods pay they would be legal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm stocking up on ephedra through 1fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll pay for steriods to be legal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

where is babs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Is she still watching?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

she left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

still got my headache


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

did she hit 3K posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and I'm itching


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know, why don't you check


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

why don't you take a break from posting for that headache


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

it helps, why don't you take a break


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

You  should be going home soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Then, bye bye


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

ekg


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need more calf work


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm on Ephedra right now!  Life wont be the same without it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what happen to iain?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

How do you like it Var?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I've never tried it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

nervous about it though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

but excited


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

need to get it first


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

20 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

people annoy me sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

am i by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

been longer than 20 min Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think you drank all the beer on the way home...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and are passed out on your doorstep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

crawling to get to the computer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

so you can keep posting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

is that what happened Hee?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

340 more posts and we'll pass by the word association thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hope you make it soon buddy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

get to work ho!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Great TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

341 pages.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how much longer you with me for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we are so awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

3 hours and 50 min


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll go eat at 4:30


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

baked fish I think.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

1/2 hour left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

good for you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll miss 9200


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

but you won't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

we need everyone in here posting so we can break the record


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll get as many as possible though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

No TGS, I won't


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I've never tried it



Never tried Ephedra???  I love the stuff.  Had some problems with it a year or so ago.  Heart palpatations, dizziness, etc...  I'm really sensitive to drugs though.  Most have no probs.  I just take a lower dose now.  Great preworkout stim!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what happen to iain?



Ladies


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your going ot make it hard for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

IAIN!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, I'm going to start a ECY stack for stimulation preworkout


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ephedrine and Caffeine Rule


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

ladies happened to you?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

But damn coming off for me sucked.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm gonna stockup here soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how long were you on for?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope just buggin you guys


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Some need crazy high doses, others (like me) lose their minds on 10mg's.    Make sure u start low and work up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what was it like coming off?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Had killer Headaches for a couple of weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I will VAR!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock passed 9100?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Like WTF?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Was on for a couple of months


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I never authorized that.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Don't know if I will ever use it again though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll have to see how my upcoming cut goes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that doesn't sound like fun Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the high but there are lows that go along with it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have read about using 5 smaller doses throughout the day


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

If I do try I may do that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Can you wean off of it Iain?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Did you do it several times through the day?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I was also thinking about the Yohimbine that you mentioned Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

any trouble sleeping while on it?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah 3 times a day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Jodi told me to stack them all together


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think the problem is that was the only source of caffeine


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry TGS! Your going down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Once ephedra is gone, there will only be crap.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I was going through withdrawl


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't drink Coffee or Tea, and hardly any POP


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

That's O.K. rock, you can have it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't even use caffeine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

at  least I know that I beat you to 7,000 and 8,000 and 9,000...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks TGS, but I'm taking it!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

So this probably made it alot harder on my system


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think I got 8,000 good buddy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

so even though 10,000 is a milestone, it doesn't matter.  In the end I'll be ahead of you and David


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just went to water cooler to get some water


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I will start out slow and wean off maybe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you know your defeated TGS! It's not over yet


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Behind schedule today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

although I will win


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

only 2.5 litres


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

enjoy your water man?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't remember


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

your w/o after work dont' you?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think I went to 2 doses


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

and then one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

do you drink your water cold or room temp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

you winning yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah I usually workout right before bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll have to see how it affects me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

No, huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and you have no trouble sleeping?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh well


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Doesn't bother me if it is cold or room temp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I gotta finish up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

getting there TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I gotta clean up.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

but usually cold


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope, no trouble sleeping


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

I have to go


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Usually workout from 9-10


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

then asleep by 11


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

see ya TGS


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

It just fits into my schedule better


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

hello


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have done morning workouts as well


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

but I like my Bed to much


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

especially in the winter


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like room temp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

gone a minute and Babs returns


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

when it is dark at that time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

why room temp?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I would probably Drinkn warm water


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

doesn't bother me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I eat certain foods


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

just because they are good for me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

even if I don't like them


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to hate cottage cheese


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I would force it down


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

But now I enjoy eating it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the welcoem TGS


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think mainly because I add Stevia and Cinn to it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

and another to Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I force the cottage cheese down


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Almost like a cheescake


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

when eaten with berries and oats


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

You can just call me hubby!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Have you tried adding sweetener to it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Cottage Cheese tastes great with PineApples, salt and pepper


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Coming off Ephedra SUCKS!!!  I try to up my caffeine to compensate, but it doesnt help much.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Babs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Salt and Pepper??? with Pineapples


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow...that post was seriously delayed.  Weird


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Sounds good Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to do Pineapples with CC


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Then I did Apples


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Then PB :yuck:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll try some of that. I like it with PB


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I never tried Apples


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

now my current concoction


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Apples was ok


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

do you use Natty PB


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

try different brands of cottage cheese


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

friendship brand tasted the best


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

CC
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Yuumm!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think Friendship is in Canada?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

some store brands like shopr rite are really good too


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

have you tried any creamed ones?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

and breakstones of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

PB is great


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

the texture is probably alot better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't have alot to choose from


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

whipped cottqage cheese by friendshio is the best though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to put salt on it


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I love Natty PB, just not with my CC


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I haven't heard of friendship


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

all i use is nattty pb also


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

salt?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

So do I Iain. I'm still eating peas


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

look for it at the store next time rock and try it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and i had a whole bag of Gaucomole Doritoes the other night


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

pepper?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have looked for it Hee, never see it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

no pepper


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

where'd babs go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I w/o in the morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

'cept when I have clinical


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I like to work out around the same time everyday


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

well not every day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

am I ahead of TGS yet?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I take off days so I dont go to gym every day, that is not good to go every day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm the same way Hee, once a week I can't though


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I might write a short story here later on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how often do you go?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe a horror story


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

about what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to write


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I go 4 or 5 days a week, depending if I wanna do the extra day of cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

not anymore though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I had gotten about 1/2 way through a novel


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

about a guy who loses his family and what he does to get the person responsible, but with a scary twist


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

the only time I work out at a different time is


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

When I have Hockey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> and i had a whole bag of Gaucomole Doritoes the other night




what do they taste like?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

or on weekends


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you should write and post your story


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I bet they tasted pretty damn good


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> what do they taste like?


It tastes like chicken


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Peas


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

they taste gooooooddddd


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I am going to do that maybe later tonight


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

mmmm Chicken


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

or this weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

PEAS!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Now I am Hungry


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> It tastes like chicken


  I think that's the answer to a lot of questions pertaining to what certain foods taste like


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> PEAS!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

brb I gotta eat yummy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I once ate alligator when I lived in Florida


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

k.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Now that tasted like an old rubber boot


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but I think it was the person who cooked it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

which wasn't me by the way!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

its getting ready to snow here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I never have had Alli


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

It's suppose to snow here also.....HARD...then flurries for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

We used to hunt them in Florida


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you don't like peas Babs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

on a friends 1000 acre property


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

one alligator ate his dog


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

supposed to snow here too. gonna keep me warm?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so we killed the alligator and ate it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm soo itchy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I use to like peas.....Then when I started figuring out the calorie and fat deal...I couldn't eat them.........I'd have to boild them with too much butter!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I hate peas


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but I love split pea soup. go figure!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like peas, they are easy to make and eat with a spoon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

why are you itchy?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I like peas, they are easy to make and eat with a spoon




True


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

put cheese and mustard on the peas


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> put cheese and mustard on the peas




Yuck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

because I shaved


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

HMMM....dont know that I'd like that...

Will try though...sometime


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I am gonna make myself a cup of hot chocolate!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

mmmmm Pork Tenderloin


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh....Try putting baby powder on after shaving.....makes you smooth and prevents bumps/razor rash


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I had a cheat last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

David!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Acutally yesterday eating wise sucked


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Had some Wings and a Beer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

YOU HAD A CHEAT!!!!!!!!

Share it


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

The Wings were Hot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Had some Wings and a Beer




Oh..okay...not jealous......I'm not into beer!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Also Had a Burger Earlier in the Day


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

But the Wings were really good


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I regreted them today


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just ate some Pork Tenderloin it was good


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Also Had a Burger Earlier in the Day





OMG!!!!!!!!  You better stay on track with your diet mister.....You'll end up right back to square one....Rolli Polli Ville


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Left overs from the inlaws


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I was at trade show, not much to eat healthy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I just ate some Pork Tenderloin it was good





It's mmmmgoood


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Family thinks I am a human Vacuum Cleaner


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes ma'am.  I liked it alot!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Family thinks I am a human Vacuum Cleaner




From you're telling us.....Seems as though your family is on to something!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I always eat leftovers, mainly just the meat


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone ever listen to Blue Collar Comedy Tour?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have always been a big eater


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Just started catching up to me the last few years


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope never heard of it.  Funny Stuff?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

When you said, yes ma'am, I liked it a lot.........It reminded me of the part where the Commedian says.....to his wife after a moment of pleasure...."Yes ma'am, you are welcome!".....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Nope never heard of it.  Funny Stuff?




YESSSSSS!!!  You gotta get it...

Bunch a hillbillies


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have really improved on my eating habits the last year and half


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Hillbillies hillbillies hillbilies!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

ever heard of Just for Laughs?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

its a Canadian thing, pretty funny except it is from quebec


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

...Starts off with one guy saying....


"Yeah, last night I dreamt I drank the worlds largest margarita.............I woke the next morning and there was salt all over the toilet seat............Thank god I didn't eat the worm...I'd be in trouble then!"

EWWWW... but it was funny.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyways, eating habits are 100 times better than before


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> ever heard of Just for Laughs?





I'm sorry...No I haven't


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

That was a pretty good line


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Anyways, eating habits are 100 times better than before




That's always nice to hear.

How much have you lost?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Probably one of the cultural differences between Americans and Canadians.  There are a few


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Not really looking to loose any weight, trying to put on some LBM


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

BF lose will begin in about a month.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

That's good...so you're kinda dieting and bulking....

Where is my HUBBY!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I would really like to be over 200 lbs of LBM


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

that would be sweet


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah Rock get your Ass back hear, your wife is calling


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I got along way to go before that though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

but it is a long term goal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Maybe by the end of the Year, that would be sweet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Just as long as you're in no hurry to get there.

Leave the juice on the shelf


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Although summers are hard to be strict with eating


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

No I don't plan on any juice or PH's


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Like to see what I can mold on my own with what I was given.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

good man!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe 200lbs lb by the end of the year is a bit unrealisitic


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll have to think about that


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I haven't really thought out any long term goals


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

for my body that is


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

It would probably be a good idea to think about


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

and Plan out if I would like to be serious about getting over 200 LBM


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I guess I scared everyone off?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Short term I plan to bulk till end of Feb


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey hon, sorry worked calls!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Then Cut until the end of the Im Comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and your going to compete Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Then I will do 4 week cycles during the summer until Oct


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

then I will bulk for a good bit


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

We'll see, it all depends on how my body reacts to what I do to it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to learn alot about how my body acts


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

No problem darlin.

Hey Ian....tell'em about the liner I pulled about a page back.......


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

If I do compete it will be for sure next spring/summ.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ...Starts off with one guy saying....
> 
> 
> ...



This one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm bout to disappear again for awhile


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I need to learn alot about how my body acts




THERE YA GOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!   THIS IS A GOOD POINT!!!!!  BEFORE YOU GET TO  COMP TIME, IT'S BEST TO KNOW HOW YOUR BODY REACTS TO FOODS & SUPPS


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

It was a pretty good one I still chuckle when reading it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay...If I don't chat with ya before I leave.........we'll catch up tomorrow....

late.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Where ya goin Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Haha, that's funny! That's my wife


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yea I am just playing around with different diets and things right now


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Even Workout splits


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Supps,  I haven't really played around with many


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Trying Swole V2 right now


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Not sure if I am too happy with it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey gang...I'm gonna get some more work caught up......

I'll say g-bye before i leave.

Late
Babs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Because I am bulking while using it, I am not sure where the gains are from


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

See ya Babs


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have even upped the dosage to 3 scoops daily


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the Fruit Punch better than the Tangy Orange


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have used Glutamine in the Past


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think it did shit, but that is just me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have also done Creatine Mono


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nothing,  I think I am a nonresponder


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

The best supp I think is a good source of foods


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have noticed excellent progress when my diet is up to par


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Speaking of which it hasn't been where it should be since before christmas


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think my Midway Pics could have been better


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Had I not eaten and Drank like shit over the holidays


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

But them the breaks


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I am amazed at how bloated I can get by the end of the day


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

It is unbelievable


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I am not even doing a serious bulk compared to others


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I am at around 3000 cals/day


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

but my pants fit nicely in the morning and by night time, they are freakin tight


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

It pisses me off


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Makes me feel alot fatter than I should


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I also took my measurements later in the day as well


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

So my waist measurement is probably a little smaller, I hope


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock and TGS I don't know how you do this, it id Fuckin boring talking to your self.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh well  I have vented what is on my mind for right now.

See y'all


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

actually I want a whole page to myself


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

so I will finish up this page and then I'm outa here


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

That 10 second rule has gotta suck for you official post whores


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I know it is pissing me off


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have to workout tonite and I have Hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Then tomorrow Prenatal classes and then a workout


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Friday I go to watch the Toronto Rock Play Lacrosse


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Lacrosse is an amazing sport to watch


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

none stop action


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

lots of fights as well


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Last one I hope


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

See Ya


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I keep reading about all


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

the hype about the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

lord of the rings movies


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so the first one was on tv


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think I've watch it..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

the other night and I decided


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

to give it a try and


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

watch it. Well all I can say


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

is it was absolutely


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

horrible. I couldnt even


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

get through a half hour of it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so I even tried to watch it again


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Horrible in what way?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

no good. Sucks BIG TIME!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so my review of a movie that made me cry is


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

the stupid lord of the rings because


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I cried not believing that I


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

wastes a half hour of my life


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

trying to watch that stupid movie


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but atleast now I can say


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

to everyone that I tried to watch it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh boy.....you cried because of that?  pffff......


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

horroble as in boring and uninteresting and it didnt capture my attetion at all


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I had to cry!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I cant get back that half hour!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I lost that half hour forever!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I now reflect back to what


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Well....you've proved your point.....

Been there done that...wasting time on a movie...I often stick with it...

I tell ya.....the bigest waste of time and money was..purchasing and watching...."Punchline Drunk Love!!!!"....UGH.....I was so mad

Usually Adam S. makes a decent movie....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I could have done with that lost 30 minutes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I havent heard of thqat movie. So that was bad too.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

those 30 mins could have been spent posting here for example


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

or watching cartoons


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

or reading the next story in my Stephen king book


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

or even just wathing the paint dry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

well there is no paint to watch drying


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but it still would have been a whole lot more exciting


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

now I got to do my laundry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I dont wann do it but if I dont


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I wont have any clothes to wear!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

hey everybody


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so I throw them in real quick


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

and be back to post in about 5 minutes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi GBC!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

hey hee  hey babsie  anybody else around?


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey!  I'm back!  Whats the topic now?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Ill be back in a few. Got to quickly throw in the laundry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

The topic was the stupid lord of the rings movie


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok....just caught up.  There no topic really. . .


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Hows life Greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

lifes fine var

i havent been to the gym today or yesterday cuz im sick
but i plan on going in a little while i feel better enough..


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I had the flu a few weeks ago.  Totally screwed up my lifting schedule.  Time to move to a warmer climate.  Hope u feel better!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

im finally startin to see results again..i cant let myself go now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm back..

Greeky.....I was writing you back and my boss walked in....out of nervousness....I closed the internet down cause he's nosy

Lost my entire reply....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

awww its ok hon 

stupid bosses!


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a covert poster too, Babs.  Not even supposed to be online at work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I liked Punchdrunk Love, it's different


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm posting at work, 1 1/2 hours left


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Missed that.  It was with Adam Sandler, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

such a freaking long day


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

I hear that!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

hey rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, adam sandler. Independent film


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

hey greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm at work so I'll be in and out


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

What was that movie like?  Romantic comedy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

like now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

UGH! i just got a new blender yesterday and my mom just broke it LOL shes going to return it say it was broken


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

how did she break it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, it was a romantic comedy. little bit warped.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

am I alone, my baby here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Let me get to 9200


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

26 posts


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

she dropped the container on the floor


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

sure would be easier if I had somone to talk with


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

whos your baby ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that sucks greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

babsie, she's my wife


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

im really cranky, i wonder if its because i havent been to the gym in 2 days?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

no shes not... is she? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

could be


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

lol stop playin


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

u know what the funny part is 

u look a lot like her husband


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Is she really your wife???  I had no idea


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i have to hit the gym b4 i pull somebodys hair out...

ttyl hon!


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Greeky has roid rage!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I need a wife!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

just waiting to diecide


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

when to start my


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Start with a girlfriend.  Good to test them out first.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

horror story and what to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

title it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

She's my forum wife!


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Ha!  Had me going


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

start it now Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Have a good w/o Greeky


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I keep getting phone calls!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

It is interupting me from posting here!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Uh oh...are there rumors?


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Now I dont know what to think.    Checked both of your galleries and cant tell for sure.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

huh??


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Nevermined.  Looked at Rock in his gallery and the pic of your husband in yours.  Wasnt sure if they were same person.  Took a closer look....so nevermind.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

LOL Var! Just as serious as non-internet marriage!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Bab's has a hunk for husband


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

37 minutes left


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

IM FREEZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I need to get outta here, my head feels like it's going to explode


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

then pull your shirt back down atherjen


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm burning up!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

12 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I won't be able to do this tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what happened to everyone?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

nite all


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm going to start singing if noones here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nite bab, have a good night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll talk with you tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

6 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

TGS will probably beat me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm so tired here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

just wanna go home


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Iain cracks me up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

he doesn't like whoring by himselft


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Nite Babs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

that's soooo funny!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm used to talking to myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

not used to talking to people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

anyone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

echo....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

my eyes are tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

propped'em open with toothpicks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

goal met


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Cool


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

got this place all too my self now!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Was waiting for this time too.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Why you say???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I'll tell you why...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

It is because I wanna


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!  Over 50 pages in 1 night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes, that's right Premi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what happened Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

kinda lost you there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

kinda left us hanging hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

comp freeze?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

fall asleep?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or are you leading us on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

you've become quite the post whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

and it all started with porn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

where would we be w/out TGS's thread for that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Certainly not this far


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

less than 800 posts to 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

who will make it first


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

TGS?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

or me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Only time will tell


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

My vote goes to TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

he has all that time at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just got lucky today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

It's usually not like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

We are not allowed internet at the desk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Imagine my surprise


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

to sit down and see it on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Good night


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

damnit i missed u??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

*hopes somebody comes to chat*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

He is here... lurking in the dark...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

premi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

premi im a bit upset, that guy hasnt texted me all day!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

LOL!  Its a game GBC.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i was debating if i should text him or not...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i was thinking not..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i want my parents to go to bed so i can go on cam


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

come back premi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Im here... had business to take care of in another thread


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

where were u hiding silly boy and what should i do about that guy


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

The guy is probably wondering if you will text him or not... If you do, he will know you like him.  If not, he may loose interest.  But he also may loose interest if you DO text him, maybe he likes "the chase"   But thats just my random thoughts.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

In the Iraqui scum thread I posted...  

Its up to you   I dont know what to tell you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i was a bit mad at him last night cuz of the comments he was making 

and when i told him shush if u want a bad girl u know where to find one and he replied ur right  then i didnt say anythin after that

but he did text me w good night sweet dreams cutie

so i dunno..i feel like i should play hard to get but at same time ur right he may lose interest..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Ughh... I want to type so much...  But I dont want to type anything... I have a dilema here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

u mean in the other thread?

relax hon.. ppl get too fired up sometimes

*gives premi a backrub*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

No here... I can only offer one side of advice... That being so, it isnt fair to you.  Thx for thr BR 


The other thread I really dont care about, bigballa and oaktown are two of the (loss of words) people I have ever known on a site.  Maybe pricks?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

awww

talk to me sweetie im nice


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

LoL, I know your nice   Seem like a really cool girl. 

I was reading your journal today.  Its amazing that the women get so much support compared to the others.  Thats kinda cool, in a way.  I also think you are doing really good


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Or did you mean you wanted my opinion on your umm "situation"?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

both hon

women need more support anyway


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i need support like 24/7 lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

LoL, your a silly girl  

Do you just go to school, or do you work p/t?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i just go to school altho next semester ill hopefully have a job or internship of some sort


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

What is your major?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

communication


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i just go to school altho next semester ill hopefully have a job or internship of some sort




hopefully not at the White House.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

lol vanity

im not that kind of girl..trust me


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats a broad field lol.  

I went to college for a year.  I hate school   I know I am going to have to go back though...  Because I want to make good money and live comfortably.

Listen to what a dumb ass I am... I bought 10lbs (2 tubs) of optimum the other day, and I THOUGHT both were chocolate.. Well I opened a tub(my basement is dark) and looked at the contents.  The texture looked all wierd, so I turned up the lights and it was PINK!  I accidentally got strawberry protein   The damn labels are almost identical(both brown) so I assumed it was choc   Now im out $30 lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey vanity... havent seen ya around in a while...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

ill take it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Its already opened...  And I have been mixing 2choc scoops and 1shitberry per shake.  Trying to get rid of the foul stuff 

What gym do you go to?


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

yes. I've been busy buffing my GM.


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)

Good evening, whores!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Have you looked in Vanitys gallery?  He is *HUGE*


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

HEY DAVID

i go to nysc..there was a ton of hotties there today

and i of course looked like shit


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Vanity-- What kind of GM?

Hello david!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> HEY DAVID
> 
> i go to nysc..there was a ton of hotties there today
> ...




Whats nysc?  What do you mean you looked like shit?  Do you mean all sweaty...


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks but there are guys alot bigger than I.


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Vanity-- What kind of GM?
> 
> Hello david!




GM= Gluteus Maximus.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

no..messy hair, bad outfit, etc etc

New York Sports Club.. but in NJ


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

LOL  Thats some funny shit!  Yea... there are lots of guys bigger, but they have pro cards


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

GBC-- Just out of curiousity... if you think a guy is cute, why dont YOU approach them?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

cuz i dont need to


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

call me old fashioned..but when i was a bit more forward i scared guys away...

plus im afraid of rejection..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Yea... Im sure you dont need to.  So stop complainin! 

Damn.. Nothing hotter than a girl that will walk up to you and say she likes/wants you.  Why are you afraid of rejection?  The world would be a better place if all the girls had to do the asking out...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

GBC.. your post count... its 666


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

Rejection is part of Life. It sucks and we all hate it but you can use it to make yourself a better and stronger person. It's how we react to crap that makes all the difference.


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

she shall now be known as greekblondebeast.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Listen to Vanity... he is a smart mofo.  Go get em GBB!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

lmao im not a beast!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no..messy hair, bad outfit, etc etc
> 
> New York Sports Club.. but in NJ




When I go to NY to see Deeann, that's where I train, too!   I like that club!  N


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2004)

667 ...

you are now the neighbor of the beast.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

ok well..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

now im a pervert


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

do any of u have yahoo?

im gonna turn my webcam on soon..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> call me old fashioned..but when i was a bit more forward i scared guys away...
> 
> plus im afraid of rejection..



Any guy worth his balls loves a  babe
approaching/pulling them.....

If those guys were afraid, 
they couldn't handle you anyway because they don't know how 
to keep your interests


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

i do i do!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Meant that as I have yahoo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

my sn is greekblondechick

the k didnt fit when i signed up at IM!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

love a fiery babe too though!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

thats why Angelina Jolie is sooo f'kin hot!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

im guessing dfinest pushed quote instead of edit


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> im guessing dfinest pushed quote instead of edit



I sure did, fixed it though


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

<confused


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Im sure you are... j/k 

Its a long story... dont worry about it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

no fair 
im not a dumb blonde..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no fair
> im a dumb blonde..




  You said it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

No fair! I am not a dumb Irishman!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

You buttholes!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

u ass, no cam for u


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> No fair! I am a dumb Irishman!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I dont hve a cam any way!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> You buttholes!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

i meant premi doesnt get to view me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes I a m a very stupid uneducated [but can read ] Irishman!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i meant premi doesnt get to view me with clothes on!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I might start


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

To write my


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

horror story


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

And I might have


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

to add


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

a few


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

characters


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_



I was just kidding


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

From this board


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

as the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

antagonists


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

cam's on..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

dam! I wanna see!
too bad I cannot msn here at work...
 
hiya, greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

burner ill try to take a screenshot..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

My comp crashed


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

so I just got back


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

online


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

hee u have yahoo??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

And I wanna


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

see that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

nude cam shot that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes I have yahoo


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

whats your SN on yahoo


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I will tell you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

What my IM Yahoo


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Premierxlc


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Is in a PM


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

So no one else will know


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

What it is


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

cause my Pm


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Most people  do or


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

gettin' all secretive with us, hee?

screen shot? Wahoo!
Will make my night!

What are you doing up @ 1am on a school night?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

dont know but really


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

No not secretive


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

premi u a meanie


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

At all


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

That is not like


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Me to be like that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But some times


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

nope. not at all, eh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

hee can u pls post normally


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I can be like that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Like tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Because I wanna be


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Just because


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Because I wanna do


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

That  because I can


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

And yes I wanna


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Talk to you GBC


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Cause you are a Jersinan


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But I am right now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

One of the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

People who


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Forgot


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

man, I'm getting friggin hungry..and craving...JUNK FOOD!
can't give in..nope. not gonna do it. Getting back in and consistant again..must eat good....
no nutter butter w/ milk....just say no......


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Have another


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

fluffer nutter


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

peanut butter


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

sandwhich cookie


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok I am


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Semi logical


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

At the moment but I cant


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Promise tha I will be that way


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

2 seconds from now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

because that is the way


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

We can think a t this time


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

So if you all dont like it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

See the link that I will


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Supply a little later on


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Like maybe an hour or maybe


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

3 minutes from


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

so sheesh nobodys on yahoo?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

now if I feel like


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

So if


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

you all dont


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

like it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

that is really OK


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

becuase


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I mean


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

because


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

sorryI


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Did not spell


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

A few words properly


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But I am only human


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

and I must also


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

make


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

an apologies


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

to GBC and


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Burner and others


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Who I seem to ignore


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

At this time since I really


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

in rhe


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Twilight Zone right now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But I am still here


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

hee stop bein a post whore!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

for at least the next


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

few minutes but


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I think it is good that you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

dude ur makin nobody wanna talk!

and u never pm'd me ur sn so u can see me on cam


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

GBC just  yelled at me!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

She said stop being a post whore!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

So better listen


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 14, 2004)

id like to have a conversation not scroll over endless nonsense..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I just Pmed Greeky


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But she never responded


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I am still waiting New Jersey!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But we know how


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

These Jersey women are


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

They never call!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

But that is ok


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I will always still


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Wait for my PM THAT I SENT GREEKYT!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Tis ok though


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I am lost in my own


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

Thoughts at rhe moment


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I mean thoughts at the moment


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't really mind


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

being here by myself but I do know that Greeky


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

did ask me to talk to her but since I am one of those New Jersey types


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

who tend to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

not say much other than


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

hello


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but I wil say more later on but i


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

must over come a certain amount of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

shyness which I will in a few


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

munutes so I will


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

overcome that and ge out of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

I just had to check another board I am on


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

So now I am back here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 14, 2004)

but that is cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL, you guys crack me up!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hee, I'm worried your going to pass me soon!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You are becoming a real, honest to goodness postwhore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

And look at our page count everyone! We are almost there


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2004)

post + post= posts!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

david, math is definately your forte


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

364 pages!!!     Damn Rock...you ARE a whore!!!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Hows everyone doing today???  This cold weather is killing me!!!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Am I alone???


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not a seasoned post whore.  I dont think I can do this alone!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> post + post= posts!


  
That was funny! I laughed when I saw that!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I just read on another forum


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Heeholler!  Hows it going?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

that one of the member of a site that I used to belonng to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

has died in a car accident


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

That is really sad. He was only 20 years old.


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Thats awful!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

A close friend of mine just lost a close friend of his in a car accident a couple weeks ago. She was only in her early 20's.  Really sad


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

was in incredible shape also for his age


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Crazy!  Puts things in perspective when bad shit like that happens


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

The girl I know was just driving home one night and lost control.  No alcohol or anything involved.  No idea why it happened.  Scary


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thats very sad var


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah...it was really hard for my buddy.  He always had hopes of dating her...really liked her.  They were close friends.


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Enough of the depressing stuff.  Sorry.  Hows your day going Greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

eh.. not so great either. had a fight w my mom, im sick, its snowy/icy out so im stuck home and VERY cranky and that guy i like hasnt texted me at all yesterday or so far yet today..


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Greek.  This weather is killing me too.  Whats the deal with your man?  Playin games?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i dunno.. either that or hes busy or he lost interest...

im guessin he lost interest... that always happens to me, i should be used to it by now


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh come on...I doubt that happens.  Maybe he needs a push.  Have u made it clear to him how u feel?  As a guy, I can tell you for sure that we dont follow through sometimes becuase we think the girl isnt interested.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Mr. Right will come along for you in due time Greeky, just when you least expect it!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Noticed you're both in NJ...


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Just playin...

How old are you Greek?  Is he a young guy?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Hehe, yes we are both from Jersey. And it is mighty cold out right now! I still have to go out in a bit in this cold!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Its cold as hell here in RI.  Cant be any better in Jersey.  What part are u from Heeholler?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im 21 hes 26


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Ocean County, in Toms River, just the other side of the bridge from Seaside Heights


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm 26 too.  I'd expect him to not be TOO much of a game player.  Is he a party guy, or more laid back?  Does he know that you're into him or have you been playin hard to get?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool Heeholler.  I was born in Cherry Hill and spent some time in Park Ridge.  Thats about all I know of Jersey though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

well as i mentioned b4 i told him id lost his number and he goes so if i didnt call u that wouldve been it and i said i wouldnt call anyway if ur interested ud call and he goes (during our date) so if i dont call u after this i wont hear from u? and i said i dont think that will be a problem  cuz i could tell he was interested..
he used to text me all the time and i pretty much always wrote him back.. thing is im afraid of he's scared off cuz im a virgin..


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

First of all, being a V is NOT going to scare him off.  If anything, it'll attract him.  I'm very jealous!    It sounds as though you need to do a follow up with him to show you're interested.  He was obviously indicating (on your date) that he wants you to make a move to show your interest.  Just call him.  I've gone through this many times...trust me!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah call him!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm good at these things.  Trust me Greeky!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm bad at those things! That is prolly why I am single!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

How old are u Holler???  You can't be that bad!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

bein a virgin scares most guys off bc either

a) they r only looking to get laid or
b) they think sex is crucial and cant wait


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am older than 26 Var!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

All men are gonna want to have sex with you.  Dont kid yourself.  Its a fact!  Some guys are going to want to even more because you're a V.  Even though we ALL want it, doesnt mean you wont find someone who wants more than just that.  Are you waiting for marriage? (if its too personal, no need to answer)


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I am older than 26 Var!



Sorry man...wasnt trying to imply you were young.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im waiting for the right time...if that means marriage, so be it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

It's better to wait!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol, thanks...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

girl whats ur opinion...should i call/text or leave it alone?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm the brutally honest type, so I'll tell ya exactly what I think.  If you tell guys you're waiting for marriage, many will be scared off by this.  Sex is extremely important to men.  If you tell them you're waiting for "the right guy", thats a different story all together.  Gives them hope that they could be that guy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah i told him im waiting for the right guy/time...


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> It's better to wait!



I dont think this advice applies to everyone.  If she were a teen girl, definitely!  And it's better to wait if she's someone who feels the need to wait.  Some people reach a point where they are ready for sex and can handle all that goes along with it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry...just caught the butt end of it.

If this guy truly loves/cares about you, he'll wait!  If he doesn't want to wait....Tell'em to kiss your arse!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I dont think this advice applies to everyone.  If she were a teen girl, definitely!  And it's better to wait if she's someone who feels the need to wait.  Some people reach a point where they are ready for sex and can handle all that goes along with it.




Bull crud!!!!!!  There is no age limit!!!!!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Regardless of the sex thing, I think you should call him.  Really sounds like he's looking for some reinforcement on your end.  I went through something very similar with my girl when we started dating.  Almost gave up on her because I just couldnt read what she wanted...and she wasnt telling me.


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Bull crud!!!!!!  There is no age limit!!!!!



I think you missed the point of my post.  I'm saying that there is no right or wrong age.  Depends on her


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

ok guys, i asked one of my guy friends who usually gives good advice and he told me to text him, so i sent the following

enjoying the snow? 

i hope he writes back soon! and if he doesnt..then i know i scared him off lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think sending him a text is a bad thing nor, should it scare him away.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> girl whats ur opinion...should i call/text or leave it alone?


Text messaging him was a good idea!!  I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!  He's better call or else he is big DUMMY!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I think you missed the point of my post.  I'm saying that there is no right or wrong age.  Depends on her




I know what you were saying however.  

Well, I'll put it this way:  "Play the adult game, pay the adult price!"  that means...

Risk having sex with someone you're *not* married to....get preggo....he freaks....you're out on your own trying to raise a baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i just have a bad feeling about this


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Why?  What's the story


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know what you were saying however.
> 
> Well, I'll put it this way:  "Play the adult game, pay the adult price!"  that means...
> ...



Get on the pill, patch, or shot...make him wear a condom.  Very little risk there.

I was NOT saying she should or shouldnt have sex.  I was just giving her some honest input from the male point of view.


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Just to clarify....I think its VERY cool that she's waiting.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

regardless she's 21 and the advice you're giving could make her seem desperate!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well as i mentioned b4 i told him id lost his number and he goes so if i didnt call u that wouldve been it and i said i wouldnt call anyway if ur interested ud call and he goes (during our date) so if i dont call u after this i wont hear from u? and i said i dont think that will be a problem  cuz i could tell he was interested..
> he used to text me all the time and i pretty much always wrote him back.. thing is im afraid of he's scared off cuz im a virgin..



Also..he made a few jokes about it (me bein a virgin that is) like, i usually include a  at the end of my texts and he goes stop doin that ur driving me nuts and i said why and he goes no comment i have to behave around u and i said good boy and he goes no fair and u dont have to behave around me and i said if u want a bad girl u know where to find one and he goes u r right cutie.. and he texted me later that night with good night cutie sweet dreams
but i havent heard from him since and that was tuesday.. 

thing is, i have no problem making jokes even sexual ones, but i barely know him so i am careful... he didnt seem to have a problem w the fact that im a virgin per se... but maybe i seem too uptight/prudish???  i dont know, dating sucks! 

oh and no response yet..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Just to clarify....I think its VERY cool that she's waiting.




Agreed


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> regardless she's 21 and the advice you're giving could make her seem desperate!



That's crap!  People miss out on opportunities because they arent clear on their feelings.  She'll only seem desperate if she approaches him in a desperate way.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

ive scared off a lot of guys in the past... so i worry about these things..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im not as clingy or as insecure as i used to be...but still..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think the fact that you're virgin scares him away.  If anything he should be turned on by it.

Think about it!  How many ladies your age are still virgins?????  Really?  Now a days girls are ripping their clothes off at the at of 12.  

I wouldn't keep texing him.  That shows him..."you'll be there when he wants to talk vs.....everything being mutual..."


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Also..he made a few jokes about it (me bein a virgin that is) like, i usually include a  at the end of my texts and he goes stop doin that ur driving me nuts and i said why and he goes no comment i have to behave around u and i said good boy and he goes no fair and u dont have to behave around me and i said if u want a bad girl u know where to find one and he goes u r right cutie.. and he texted me later that night with good night cutie sweet dreams
> but i havent heard from him since and that was tuesday..
> 
> ...



I'll proabably get bashed for giving you more honesty, but I think you are overthinking things.  Make sure he knows where you stand and then leave it up to him.  You texted him...he knows you're thinking about him.  If he doesnt respond, you should give up on him.  His loss


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I don't think the fact that you're virgin scares him away.  If anything he should be turned on by it.
> 
> Think about it!  How many ladies your age are still virgins?????  Really?  Now a days girls are ripping their clothes off at the at of 12.
> ...



I agree with this 100%


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

no, i wont send any more unless he replies..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> That's crap!  People miss out on opportunities because they arent clear on their feelings.  She'll only seem desperate if she approaches him in a desperate way.




Not crap!!

Better safe than sorry!

pffff.....she'll only seem desperate if she spreads her legs because the people here at IM told her too!  Why don't you give her advice as though she were your daughter?????  Bet it would be dif.......



Greek  -- I have to give it to ya...If you're still a virgin...You've done well handling your curiosities....you'll know when the time is right!  Don't always follow your heart and hormones, rather your brain!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Judging by your avatar, you have nothing to be insecure about IMO.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no, i wont send any more unless he replies..





If he replies back....Don't jump right away to responding!

Give it time!...You don't want him thinking you're available at his beck and call!  Show him you're a lady with feelings and you're not into playing "player games."


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks VAR

dont worry babsie! if i was that unsteady i wouldnt still be one!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Judging by your avatar, you have nothing to be insecure about IMO.




Exactly.  

There are plenty decent men out there.  Finding the right one takes time and patience


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks VAR
> 
> dont worry babsie! if i was that unsteady i wouldnt still be one!




I just don't want to see you get hurt or regret your actions.....

Been there done that...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks for caring!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

I care about people and their future!  maybe too much.......

Enjoy your life while you can.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Back at ya chic!

I hate to run....I have to get some work done...Got wraped up in this


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

k thanks for all the advice ttyl hon!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

wheres everybody else??


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm still here.  Juggling work and IM at the same time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hey var


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Got more advice than you expected there, huh?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

my computer keeps freezing up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hey hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Heya GBC!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

What did I just walk into?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Did you read that post I sent you on ellipticals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

It's all that porn Hee!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

It was getting serious for a while


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Greeky, I was married before I lost my virginity


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha! I dont have any porn on my comp!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Var, what's up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Like I'm gonna believe that Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You were posting like crazy last night Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good job!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I got my haircut today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

It's almost all gone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I look like Yoda now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

where did everyone go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

we need to go over 383 pages


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm prolly gonna post like crazy later on tonight too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I didn't mean to scare everyone away!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good for you Hee! I'll be in bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

What Var?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Did u seriously wait till marriage, Rock?  Crazy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Why's that crazy? I'm a Christian.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

It definately wasn't easy!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Its cool.  I just cant imagine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

If I had to do it over, I'd do the same again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I understand that Var!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

What happened to TGS today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought he would post today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow I'm by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll be in and out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

gotta make food


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

and shave body again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

fun stuff, huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Everyone gone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Is there a hint here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

buying some supplements online


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

14 more posts and I'll go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm burned from the tanning booth


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

how smart is that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I need to look up what Jodi told me to pick up


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry man.  Ill be in and out too.  At work.

I wasnt tying to say there was anything wrong with your choice.  Its just that I was with about 10 women (before meeting my gf) and cant imagine being ready to settle down if I hadnt done that.  I was raised VERY catholic, but it just didnt take.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

She is so great to help me out so much


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I burn a lot when I tan.  Still its better than looking like Elmers Glue every winter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

no problem Var!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I agree, I'm white right now. Especially after shaving my body!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Just put in a $200 order


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Lisa is going to kill me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

But ya gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Greeky, I was married before I lost my virginity


      :


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Never know how to do the shipping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Hon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hehe i agree, thats awesome rock
but even rarer than a girl being a virgin at marriage

no response yet..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

How you doing Babs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I know it's rare. And it was soooo freaking hard!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

But I'm soooo glad that I did.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

alright, gotta clean up and cook some food!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hopefully I'll be back soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Keep the pages going everyone!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I was with about 10 women (before meeting my gf) and cant imagine being ready to settle down if I hadnt done that.  I was raised VERY catholic, but it just didnt take.





I'm catholic and that's a *BIG* NO NO!!!!

making love is something special....it's meant to be shared between two people who love/care and would do anything for each other.....Not for gaining experience


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I burn a lot when I tan.  Still its better than looking like Elmers Glue every winter.



Uh huh... sure it is Powder


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh, and Rock... put some Aloe Vera on it and take two Aspirin.  Or is that Tylenol?  Ummm, Aspirin I think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

EGGS!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Where have you been? (besides the obvious)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I've been lotioning up. Yuck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Did I come back to late?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll check back in a few minutes


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm catholic and that's a *BIG* NO NO!!!!
> 
> making love is something special....it's meant to be shared between two people who love/care and would do anything for each other.....Not for gaining experience



You come off as very judgemental.  Very quick to decide what is right and what is wrong.  I have no regrets about not waiting.  My gf appreciates it as well!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i dont feel like going to the gym today..

not sure how icy the roads are.. and still sick...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

religious does not necessarily mean judgemental var


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

To each their own.  As long as it doesnt hurt me or others, I say live and let live.  Its not my place to tell people what they should be doing with their lives.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh, moved onto campus... so I've been off the net for a bit.  I'm back now.  As is the Spring Semester.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Var, do you vote?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

NO...you're absolutely right.  Unfortunately, religious people are the most likely to get on their soap box and tell you where you've gone wrong in your life.  I think waiting till marriage is GREAT, but to imply that its the "right' thing to do, is judgemental.  JMO


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes I do Eggs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How you doing Babs





I'm doing alright.  Sorry you don't tan well.  What ever you do, do not shower right away....wait about 3 hours after tanning......


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Then in effect arent you just standing in line to try and tell me how I should live my life?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm doing alright.  Sorry you don't tan well.  What ever you do, do not shower right away....wait about 3 hours after tanning......



Why?  I've never heard that.  I always shower right after.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Eggs, you crack me up man!


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Then in effect arent you just standing in line to try and tell me how I should live my life?



It would seem that way given the current options we have as voters.  I would like to see a Libertarian in office.  They believe laws are meant to protect people, not control them.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> You come off as very judgemental.  Very quick to decide what is right and what is wrong.  I have no regrets about not waiting.  My gf appreciates it as well!




I do come off that way.  I'm very opinionated and I speak my mind.  Not like most people to hold it in.  Been there done that.

I'm sure your gf appreciates all the things other women have shown you.  what you do with your life is your life.  No one can tell you dif and only you can make decisions for yourself.

I give advice/suggestions...when given, I don't expect the 
person(s) to follow....It's their life.  They have to live in it...Not me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Taking a hot or warm shower right after burning is not good for you VAR, makes it worse


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I do come off that way.  I'm very opinionated and I speak my mind.  Not like most people to hold it in.  Been there done that.
> 
> I'm sure your gf appreciates all the things other women have shown you.  what you do with your life is your life.  No one can tell you dif and only you can make decisions for yourself.
> ...



Sounds good to me.  Guess I had you wrong


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

In reality, we need to have firm beliefs, mores... etc.  Without which, life lacks any distinction.  Without which, we can accomplish nothing.  Telling others what to do is one of the most important aspects of the world today, whether in business or in government.  Now of course you mean in someones personal life, and you are to a degree correct... but if one has beliefs, and especially religious beliefs, then wouldnt it be quite wrong of them to not do as they believe?  I would hope that everyone has beliefs (not necessarily religious) that they are willing to stand up for


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

you get my PM Eggs?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Taking a hot or warm shower right after burning is not good for you VAR, makes it worse



Good to know!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice post Eggs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Why?  I've never heard that.  I always shower right after.




The water feels hot VERY hot and you turn red afterwards!  maybe it's me......

I don't tan when it rains either.  Where ever the rain hits...I'll have a red dot!  Weird


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Gotta get back to some dishes, be back


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

There will always be some form of control... I can agree with that.  Personally, I am stuck between knowing that a Laisseze Faire capitalistic society is right, and wanting to take care of others which would be more socialistic.  I like the thought of old people not having to sleep out on the street and stuff when they run out of money, which many would.  At the same time, I dont agree with massive amounts of control that it requires to get to the point where the government even provides for the aging and broken.


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> In reality, we need to have firm beliefs, mores... etc.  Without which, life lacks any distinction.  Without which, we can accomplish nothing.  Telling others what to do is one of the most important aspects of the world today, whether in business or in government.  Now of course you mean in someones personal life, and you are to a degree correct... but if one has beliefs, and especially religious beliefs, then wouldnt it be quite wrong of them to not do as they believe?  I would hope that everyone has beliefs (not necessarily religious) that they are willing to stand up for



Saying what "you" believe is absolutely your right.  I'm very opinionated as well...and brutally honest.  I was speaking of personal issues and stated clearly that it was regarding things that only effect the individual (e.g. choosing to have sex or not to have sex).  My point was simple...state your beliefs, but when you do so in a way that implies your way is the only way for everyone,. I'm going to exercise my rights and tell u your full of shit.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, sorry I havent answered yet buddy... will do so tonight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> In reality, we need to have firm beliefs, mores... etc.  Without which, life lacks any distinction.  Without which, we can accomplish nothing.  Telling others what to do is one of the most important aspects of the world today, whether in business or in government.  Now of course you mean in someones personal life, and you are to a degree correct... but if one has beliefs, and especially religious beliefs, then wouldnt it be quite wrong of them to not do as they believe?  I would hope that everyone has beliefs (not necessarily religious) that they are willing to stand up for





I'm sorry VAR....but I agree with EGGS....It makes perfect sense.

one more thing....All we have are *our* opinions!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

No hurry Eggs! You had me worried though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You were raised catholic Var, do you consider yourself a Christian?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

am I by myself again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I need to cook some turkey burgers


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

on the george foreman!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I love that thing


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

religion tells ppl what to do and not do

so therefore, if u disagree with that then you do in fact have a problem with somebody being religious..

religion is much too absolute for most people's tastes..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been through 2 already, on my 3rd


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm sorry VAR....but I agree with EGGS....It makes perfect sense.
> 
> one more thing....All we have are *our* opinions!



Dont be sorry.  U r just as entitled to your opinion as I am.  What scares me is how the hyper-religious and their extreme views have such a controlling impact on society.  Case in point, Bush pulling aids $  from countries that teach about contraception rather than abstinence.  "Faith Based Initiatives".  Scary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I use it almost everyday


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

damn im hungry i just had some sugar free jello it didnt do the trick lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm trying to keep my mouth shut


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay, if we then no longer have the right to push our morals/ethics/whatnot on others... as long as it is in their personal life, what about the following scenarios:

1. A guy in a mental institution physically/sexually hurting a patient because the mentally disturbed patient wants them to (as punishment, or whateve the case may be).  Is it okay?  It only affects the individuals involved.

2. How about if an alcoholic that cant get a job is on welfare/food stamps, etc to pay for his alcohol and not having to work.  He technically doesnt hurt anybody, he's just spending a little money.  Is that so wrong?

3. How about if a working man who has an uneducated wife (or vice versa) decides not to work anymore and is just going to exist?  So the kids and wife are hungry, she is forced to work minimum wage somewhere to support them all and the kids are hungry and needy through out their childhood.  Is that wrong of him?  He's not even initiating an action in this case to hurt somebody, he's just stopping what he was doing before.  Is he responsible then?  Or is it no big deal, and since its his life and his body he can do whatever he wants with it.

There are a million instances when we have to stick our noses in other peoples business to tell them whats wrong and whats not.  I'm not in any way arguing the sex angle here that was being discussed, merely proposing that at times we need to insure that humanity does indeed live up to its namesake... and that inherent quality that makes us human.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

you like sugar-free Jello?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think SF Jello would do it for me either


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You were raised catholic Var, do you consider yourself a Christian?



Not anymore Rock.  The research I've done has definitely turned me off to it.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

abstinence will have alot more affect on aids than contraception will.  In reality though, the abstinence angle wont work when you're dealing with people that want to get jiggy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You feeling sick Eggs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with that Eggs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

What "research" have you done Var?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Okay, if we then no longer have the right to push our morals/ethics/whatnot on others... as long as it is in their personal life, what about the following scenarios:
> 
> 1. A guy in a mental institution physically/sexually hurting a patient because the mentally disturbed patient wants them to (as punishment, or whateve the case may be).  Is it okay?  It only affects the individuals involved.
> ...



Extreme examples from an extremest!  I made my point pretty clear.  Everyone is entitled to their opinions...and we do need laws.  My problem is with laws that tell me what to do regarding issues that ONLY EFFECT ME.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i love it...tastes like fruit, feels like a cheat, and only 40 cals, 4 g protein no carbs (supposedly) per box!

HE TEXTED ME BACK   YAY

now i have to wait b4 writing back


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Greek - Having any solid beliefs at all scares people these days... who hardly have the ability to drive their cars without acting bi-polar, I wouldnt expect most people to agree with religion


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

More to the point....someone telling me whats right and wrong because a book written a couple thousand years ago says so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Greek, how can it have 4g of Prot, nothing else and yet have 40cals? It should only have 16cals then


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> on the george foreman!




I have one of those....never used it yet....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> More to the point....someone telling me whats right and wrong because a book written a couple thousand years ago says so.


THAT is your research and argument against Christianity?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

just posted about that in diet and nutrition


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

I have VERY strong beliefs.  Your insults are not suprising to me.  I just dont think you have the right to tell someone whether its right to have premarital sex or not.  The conversation is degrading, so I'll bow out and let you similarly thinking people hang.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Babs- you HAVE to use it. You'll love it!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that post Greek


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i love it...tastes like fruit, feels like a cheat, and only 40 cals, 4 g protein no carbs (supposedly) per box!
> 
> HE TEXTED ME BACK   YAY
> ...




Cooll........now wait..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26282

what do u guys think?


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> THAT is your research and argument against Christianity?



Yes Rock...thats my arguement and the sum of my research!  Unbelievable!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I see, so only extremes apply.  So where is the line that we draw that makes examples extreme, and not so extreme?  You'll find that line exists on which side of the bed you got out of in the morning rather than anything solid 

As to my being an extremist... its extremely disappointing that while you know nothing about me or whether what I write does indeed follow my personal beliefs or is merely food for though.  Its quite stereotypical of you as well to shriek "Extremist" as quickly as you can though to attempt to discredit my statements.  It'd be as much accurate for me to shriek "spineless" and run around in circles waving my arms about.  Perhaps we could skip the scene though, my room is small and I'd stub a toe.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Greek - Having any solid beliefs at all scares people these days... who hardly have the ability to drive their cars without acting bi-polar, I wouldnt expect most people to agree with religion


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Var- who is insulting you? I don't think anyone is trying to insult you and if you don't want to talk about this, let's switch to something else!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26282
> 
> what do u guys think?


I think something has to be missing from the ingredients with the SF Jello


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I have VERY strong beliefs.  Your insults are not suprising to me.  I just dont think you have the right to tell someone whether its right to have premarital sex or not.  The conversation is degrading, so I'll bow out and let you similarly thinking people hang.




what's that suppose to mean VAR???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im waiting babsie! but i have the biggest smile on my face 

oh and heres what he said in response to my "enjoying the snow? " text was

not really. took me 2 hours 2 get 2 work dis morning. Yuk! Waiting at da dentist office now. Im scared! Lol 

i know i know, im pathetic


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> More to the point....someone telling me whats right and wrong because a book written a couple thousand years ago says so.



I dont like the laws the a couple old fogies wrote 200+ years ago (called the constitution by most), I shouldnt fallow them when I wont get caught then right? Because I dont believe in them...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I love discussions with Eggs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

time to drop some burgers on the grill


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Var feels cornered, so he takes it as an attack.  Thats alright, we can move on now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

How's school going?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

People called Socrates the Gnat Fly... me they call the Dung Fly.  Ummm, perhaps its not so much a compliment now that I think about it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i love protein pancakes with eggs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> More to the point....someone telling me whats right and wrong because a book written a couple thousand years ago says so.




It's about morals and perceptions


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

damn im only makin myself more hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

never had protein pancakes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Dung Fly!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Erm, I changed my last post to remove the s-word.  My conscience is going crazy these days.  Well, when it comes to any cussing at least 

Woe is me.

Greek - Have you ever had protein pancakes?  Jenny loves making those


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good for you Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

thats pure Marine Drill Sarge right there Rock, except you need to spice it up a bit more 

Hey, my dorm window is broken and its letting all this cold air in... I'm freezing over here!  Need to get that fixed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

food cooks fast on my grill


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im waiting babsie! but i have the biggest smile on my face
> 
> oh and heres what he said in response to my "enjoying the snow? " text was
> ...




Awww I bet you do sweetie......Don't act all hyper if he calls you.....


Hmm..at least he practices good hygiene.....


You're not pathetic........You're geeking over him and I'm sure he likes it.  ....Just not too too much geeking and you'll be okay.....it's your playing field...remember that......And, you have control of you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yep

i make mine w 1/2 c oatmeal and 6 whites, and tons of cinnamin and splenda to mask the egg taste..and sf syrup if i have any around...

which reminds me, why do a lot of IM'ers frown upon SF syrup during cutting?? 

sf syrup = no calories..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha, well my conscience still kicks in a bit.  Then again, I dont really do anything that bad so ah well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

This your first time in a dorm? Were you there before?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

he wont call cuz he knows i hardly ever pick up

(bad signal..nosy parents)

when i text him wonder what i should write..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> food cooks fast on my grill






Ahhhhh...I'm addicted to your thread tonight hon!!!!! and I really need to leave..

I have the digital and I'm taking pics tonight.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

What are the ingred w/ sugar free syrup?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

First time in a dorm... was a commuter before.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

They probably dislike whatever chemical is in it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

That's right Babs! Good luck! I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> he wont call cuz he knows i hardly ever pick up
> 
> (bad signal..nosy parents)
> ...





so you don't have your own phone line?  okay......

I understand about nosy parents....mine were annoying...But, they're out for your own good.  Think of all the young ladies who's parents do not care what they do, when, how, why....etc.....Your parents care about you.

 omg........I never thought I'd say that  I'm getting old 


Hmmm..what to say...... 
Maybe....."Sorry your day hasn't been going well.  I'm tomorrow will be better.  Have any plans?"


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Well all, I need to go get some food and stuff... so I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Like being in a dorm?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

See ya buddy. Have a good one!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

99 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Listen to Babs Greeky! She hooked me!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

99 bottles of beer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm out too.....

I'LL MISS YOU ALL VERY VERY VERY VERY MUCH 

YOU'RE GREAT PALS!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Its cool, theres some good guys here... and I just like the situation alot more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Uh-oh, hee is here and sounds like he is ready to whore


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Take one down


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Bye Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Listen to Babs Greeky! She hooked me!



AWww....I'm blushing...

See ya tomorrow hon....*muah*


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

pass it around


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

98 bottles of beer on the wall!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

bet it's better than commuting!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

98 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

98 bottles of beer


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

If you say "I'm tomorrow" like Babs suggested it just might cheer him up 

But I agree... just be nice, guys like that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm, its not letting me post


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

there we go!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Hee is just warming up!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

97 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

97 bottles of beer


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> there we go!



Darn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

See ya babs (kiss)


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

What kind of burgers you cooking Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha, don't mind hee when he gets like this!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

some phrases wont pot here!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Turkey Burgers! Did ya hear I'm competing in May


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

like take one down [minus the like]


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oooohhh, just put on my Winter boots by Timberland that I bought when I moved to Iceland in 2000... I'm in heaven.  Well, not heaven, thats Jenny.  But they are nice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

it won't duplicate the same words Hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

or pass it around [minus the or]


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Whoops, "well not heaven, thats Jenny."  Arent I just being sacreligious tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

you gotta be freezing if air is coming in. Still working at the Rug store?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

96 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

96 bottles of beer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha lol Eggs!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

remove one down


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, still working there... but trying to slowly phase my way out.  Need to get other guys from the Uni to go to work there so I only work one day a week or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You good with your finances?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

that signature is hilarious Hee.  and so true...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Var- You can come back man. We won't attack you!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Getting better.. thats partially why I moved to campus, to save money.  Was spending like $400 a month on food before cause I eat so much, and eat healthy.  Now I can do it for quite a bit less, and eat enough to bulk easily.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

we are like 14 pages from a record!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Jenny told me that if I eat this much food, I'd better get my butt back to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool, so you are going to bulk for awhile?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Is there a gym on campus?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

He just needs some cuddly wuddly wuddles.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

That could have put my heterosexuality into question... shoot.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep, going to bulk for a bit.  But it wont be too nasty a bulk, dont want to look all naaaaasty when I go see Jenny in March.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I ordered from Mike about 45 min ago. just got my notice that it's shipped


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

the gym is really small and packed from what I've heard.. and I have a membership at a Golds about a mile and a half away.  Which is good, because I need to run my tubby hide around a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You mean you don't want to look like me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i just had a salad and about 8 peanuts.. feeling better.. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Golds is usually good. That's where I go


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

That guys likea machine.  I only order protein these days though... cant do the $250 a month thing that I did in the military.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm stocking up on ephedra


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I go to Golds.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, Mike is awesome. i have alot to order per Jodi's orders to get ready for the comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good Greeky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

What do you have going on for dinner Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Shoot Mike, I'm worried about looking like Jabba the Hut, not you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Who's mike that your shooting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think you could look like Jabba


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll tell you when I go... probably some multicutural experience.  Perhaps they'll have lobster tails, filet mignon, an excellent assortment of fresh fruits like mango, guava, pineapple, passion fruit, etc.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh, never mind, Mike can live


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And pass it around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike just sent me an email saying from where he's located, usps delivers in 2 days anyway so he's sending me back $10 for shipping!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe should shoot Mike anyways, then we can eat as much as we want!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

hee, your still going


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Donner, party of 8, right this way!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha, I could eat alot!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

So your eating in the Cafeteria?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a congress dinner I'm going to tomorrow


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Donner style huh?  You're one tough cookie... I couldnt eat more than a lb or two


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't even have a suit jacket


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

95 bottles of beer on the wall!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, and in reality it'll probably have salad, meatloaf, and some other stuff.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

95 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

those fruits sound so yummy... 

but they are not for me right now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

95 bottles of beer


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah well, use it as an excuse to dress up for your girl bro.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

take one down


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

pass it around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hee comes in, Hee goes out...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

94 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh, greek, my school really doesnt serve that.  Old bananas and some apples perhaps.  If we want the good stuff we have to go out like our pappies did and steal it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hee i thought u learned your lesson last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't want to!!!! I want to stay home, eat pizza and watch a movie


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I said pappies   I'm such a good Southern boy now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

94 bottles of beer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Greeky's gonna stop talking to you Hee


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol @ steal it

ive become spoiled, i prefer a homeade chicken salad over subway or anything else they have at school so i always eat in my car!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hee i thought u learned your lesson last night


Lol! Yeah I did!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Hee wont make it past  80 bottles... 

Hee ---->


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hee, when there is company over I need you to behave and act attentive!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

How do you make your salad Greeky?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

She better not stop talking to me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

She did last night Hee, I went and checked


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Suck it up bud, go get a nice suit and get all pretty for your wife.  She'll enjoy it.  Plus, you two been out in a while?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I keep forgetting we have guests in here!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

But I will be on here all night too!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Blame it on the penguin... it worked for Adam Sandler didnt it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

no we haven't been out for awhile. But if we were to go out i'd rather not go do something stuffy


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

umm 

lettuce, balsamic vinegar, splenda and peanuts (when im supposed to have fat)


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

93 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I'm going to go get some food for real now.  Cause I'm starving.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

The Pengiun!! LOL that was such a funny scene


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Mmm peanuts! I havent had any of them in a while!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Go get something to eat Eggs! I've got 14 more posts


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i stopped talking to him bc i was talking to myself

he wasnt responding..and i asked him for his yahoo name so i can show him my cam and he didnt send it til this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm starving too, 20 min.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

93 bottles of beer


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, but still... it'll be a good opportunity to treat her nice   I wish I had that kinda opportunity with Jenny all the time, I'd jump on it, and you should too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

He's just shy Greeky!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

That is because I was too busy babbling! But you have it now!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

You going to be on later?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL Greek, he gets into his singing moods and theres no snapping him out of it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am yes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I don't mean to complain. We'll be with her parents, that's the crappy part. I'd never get invited to a Congress dinner! But her parents can be soooo stuffy


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Er, Rock


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And yes I am shy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Prob not tonight, early morning tomorrow. I'll catch you later sometime!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Then when you get done with the party, take her back and show her the benifits of not being so stuffy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Which is prolly why I am still single!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

If I'm on, I'm usually in here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Greeky!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I tried to make that sound as unsexual as possible, but it still kinda came out that way


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

How the hell ya doin tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's right. i can do that now, I'm married!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Alright, well I'll PM you later when I get back.  Take it easy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

hard not to do! LOL


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

See ya later rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good eating buddy!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Ahem, well... yeah... but that wasnt necessarily a sticking point for others of us. *cough* *choke*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

are you leaving Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm hungry too


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

No doubt, I'm eating over 4k calories now probably


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

No I will be here all night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahem, well... yeah... but that wasnt necessarily a sticking point for others of us. *cough* *choke*


Hahahahah...... Too funny man!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I will post 2000 times in here tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

4k?!?! Wow, but then again you have supermans metabolism


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay, later all!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im not that scary on cam hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Dancing bananas!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

don't go over page 388 Hee. i want to be around for the record breaking event!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

see ya eggs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

See ya'll, time to shave and eat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I know GBC! You are a doll!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I got to find that funny dancing banana that says its peanut butter and jelly time


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I will find it and post it here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Give me a min to find it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im a dork, heres what i texted him back with

aww hope u dont need dentures yet lol the weather should b a bit better tomorrow brr i hate the cold!

yeah im a dorrrkkkk


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok I think I found it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Your not a dork!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

You just dunno what to say to him thats all!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Just like I dunno what to say to women!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok Greeky, here is that dancing banana peanutbutter jeely time! Give it a min to load!
http://home.comcast.net/~etrata/flash/banana2.swf


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

nah i was makin a joke and then well of course i want him to warm me up lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

silly..but long and kinda disturbing

ill stick with this one


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

my mom said not to go to the gym cuz of the weather..
oh well i didnt wanna go anyway


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

It is supposed to get to -20 tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Break some konda 100 year old record


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Where did GBC GO??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I guess I am here all by my lonesome again!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Ahh such is the life...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I have all this beer in the fridge


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And since I dont have to work tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am considering having 1


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

or 3


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

or 5


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

or maybe I wont have any


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe GBC got a call form text boy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Good for her! Maybe he will be mr. right for her


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Let us now how things work out with you two!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

So I am talking to myself again


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

So I sez "Self"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Watcha doin'


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

sorry im reading up on resumes and cover letters

ive been putting off applying for that perfect internship..hope they havent found anybody else!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

and I sez...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh ok


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Resume for what kinda job??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

a corporate communication/marketing internship..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am waiting to hear on a job oppurtunity myself in the next few days


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i hope i get it..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Does it look promising that you will get it?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i havent even applied yet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh! I thought you already did!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

dinnertime bbl


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, I will be here later GBC! Catch ya here!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im back


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

what did you eat?
I am about to eat myself..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

broiled chicken (little bit of oil it was cooked in)
and salad..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i was going to blot the chicken...but i didnt lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

whatcha havin


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

That is what I had for dinner tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Mmm... Chicken!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

did u blot the oil hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Of course!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol i shouldve..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I eat so much chicken I think I clcuk when I walk!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I mean cluck!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

last of my amazing lean burgers!
(I am a helluva cook with a grill)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

I have chicken for later


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

then some chciken quesadillas..(semi-healthy)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

..a protein shake...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im bored and lonely..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

some creatine..V-12..then bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

it's Tursday! Can't you go out of r alittle while? Maybe a LAdies Night at some club there?
play some pool?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

burner.. if u use a foreman grill it doesnt matter the fat content of the beef right?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i cant go out.. icy..i didnt even go to the gym..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

oh yeah..you are getting my SNOW!

We are going skiing this weekend..and the snow is sucking..nothing new in a week!

gimme my snow back!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Hiya Greeky and yes I am bored and lonely too. I am also popping in and out of other forums I am a member of.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

u cant have it

i hate snow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

don't feel bad..I didn't make it to the gym today either. Had to take care of some things before i had to come here. By the time I finished, I had run out of time. and I had come in laste last night to make the gym, so couldn't do it  twice in a row..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u cant have it
> 
> i hate snow!


you hate snow..but I can't have it??
Meany!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

I bet you make a great snow angel!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I will be going to the gym tomorrow come hell or high water! And even snow! Then again, I live just right up the road from the gym, very close by for me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Of course she doent want you to have it Burner! No one wishes snow on any one!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i meant u can have it

 im goin insane from bein home too much!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

how deep is it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i meant u can have it
> 
> im goin insane from bein home too much!


go make snow angels!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

GBC is incane! GBC is insane!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im cold INSIDE

i dont wanna get more sick either


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And so am I


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Insane I mean


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i need that cute guy to snuggle with and keep me warm..but no im sitting here on my computer..boring!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

must be the water.....in 'jersey..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im insatiable today, i ate almost a whole head of lettuce for a snack and dinner


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i need that cute guy to snuggle with and keep me warm..but no im sitting here on my computer..boring!


sorry..you are 2k miles away...
or were you thinking of Pre?
he's a little closer....luckt SOB!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol premi was mean to me last night so..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im insatiable today, i ate almost a whole head of lettuce for a snack and dinner


what kind of dressing?
besides..lettuce doens't really fill you up..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i had chicken with it

dressing = balsamic + splenda...

but its getting old, i need some variety but very low cal..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

Ken's makes the BEST dressing!
how about lite caesar, lite italian
very good!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I wont be a meanie to you GBC and I live even closer!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah..but I have that nice, semi-west acent...gilrs love accents..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

But you do have text boy! So did you text him back??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i said low cal silly..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yes i texted him back round 6


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I can make my accent anything I want! I was born and lived in the south so I can always do a southern accent!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i have a pack of gum in my mouth


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

GBC did you read the post I sent you on ellipticals?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yes i read it..im not too worried..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am not worried about it either. I always like to find pros and cons on stuff and use my own judgement on it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I can make my accent anything I want! I was born and lived in the south so I can always do a southern accent!


hey! Me too!
..and after watching, 'Finding Nemo'..I can speak whale!


what..what's wrogn w/ elliptical? That's my favorite stationary exercise...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

la la la la la...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i said low cal silly..


have you checked them out for cals? Can't be  too much..and so Yummy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

walden farms makes no cal dressings...but they kind of expensive..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing wrong with elliptical, some feel it is bad for back Burner


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

do u guys feel my email addy

vavaviv@hotmail.com is too unprofessional for my resume and that i should make up a new one?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

and should i put down my cell # since im not usually home?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

You should see my email address! Talk about unprofessional! I still get emails from prospective employers just because of it I think! No I would say yours is fine. Remember that hotmail account most people [ myself included ] will use so they don't get spammed in their real one.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Always put you number where you can be reached in you email resumes. Most people in todays society have cell phones so it would be expected to give it in todays mobile society


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i dunno i think something w my initials and last name might be more professional..

u get emails cuz urs is unprofessional??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the email addy. it is just that, email.
Do you have your name, address, phone(s) email all that on top of your resume? In big, bold letters?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I wouldnt use that e-mail personally... I think that using your initials/last name is a much better idea.  Its bad enough when we use a service like hotmail on a resume, but even worse I think when its an account that paints us as silly, or funny, or weird


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Erm, that said, I use my name.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I wouldn't say it is unprofessional but it does make people think!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yes.. but ive read several articles advising u not to use your "cute" email addy..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks eggs..ill play it safe..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

np, I've read and heard the same things... at resume building workshops.  It limits you.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, the one I use is the real one for some jobs that I am seriously considering.
I use the hotmail one which actually is a little more believable for some opportunities that I am no too serious about.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Phone call, back in a few!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

my phone isnt ringing


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey eggs!
how's things!
have not heard from u in  a while!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> np, I've read and heard the same things... at resume building workshops.  It limits you.


been reading in jenny's thread howthe two of you are doing! Glad to hear all things are great w/ yall!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey bud, hows it? Been out and about a bit... and with Jenny over New Years, etc... so havent been on so much.  Hows the home life treating you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i dont know if i should send as an attachment or in the body of the email


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, going to go take a nap before my dorm meeting.  Take it easy everyone.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, things are going really well.  Will be even better in March when we see each other again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

doing ok. Kristen and I are going back to her condo in the mountains tomorrow night for the weekend.
Gonna be a nice, romantic getaway.
Have the closing on my 1st home next week! Getting psyched about that!
might have some more getting ready to get lined up..need to get some more marketing out to get more...
How's school?
You and jenny still debating on who's moving where?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont know if i should send as an attachment or in the body of the email


I would do both. If as an attatchment, the prospectful employer can just open that up and hit the print button


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Good to hear!  Congrats on the 1st house... and yeah, marketing is essential!

Well, its not so much a debate, its more a "whats the most feasible" sorta thing.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

attachement gets my vote as well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

march..ouch..

where do the two of u live?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my phone isnt ringing


Well that is because you forgot to give me you phone number! Duh!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Good to hear!  Congrats on the 1st house... and yeah, marketing is essential!
> 
> Well, its not so much a debate, its more a "whats the most feasible" sorta thing.


how much longer until you graduate?
You will finish before jenny, right?
I know distance..REALLY sux! But should wait until you graduate before big plans? SChool for you over there has got to be astronomical!
There are programs that Jenny can do to get ove rhere cheap, arent there?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Now everyone is gone from here it seems


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

lost in there own little world I guess


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

so now I will start posting some


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

irrelevant babble


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

and why shouldn't I??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

can anyone really give me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

a good reason as too


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

why I shouldn't do that??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I was going to continue


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

my beers on the wall but


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

It seems that you can't


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

post the same phrases in a row


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

which to me really seems


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

stupid beacause you should be able to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

post the same word over and


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

over again if you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

feel like it.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

sometimes I do like to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

repeat myself


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

just because


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I can


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

so what do you think of that???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

ya'all


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

It is suprising slow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I mean suprisingly


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

slow here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

not on the boards


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

but here in this thread


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

so I guess that Greeky and Burner and Eggs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

left to go into a chat room


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

and I wasn't invited


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll get you!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Muhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Hee, all by yourself?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

but dats ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You crack me up man


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I saId DATS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think they left you!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought I was Dero for a sec!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Snap back man, snap back!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

hey rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I've got a razor rash on my arm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

what's up buddy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I didnt think you would be back on tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

how late you going to be in here?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I need to shave my face


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

just waiting for Lisa to get ready for bed


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

all night. No work tomnorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

no comment


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

then it's to sleeeeeppppppp


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

what about you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

889 pages is breaking the record I believe


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

you got school tomorrow rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I work tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

my cousin gave me this dress...

would look good on me if i take in the sides..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I wonder what was 889 pages??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

except its a little tight up top... which shouldnt be a problem when i lean out a bit..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

only 8 hours though, piece of cake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't see the dress Greeky


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

you working at night or day shift??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I mean 389 pages will break the record


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hopefully only fat where my arm meets my torso will go..not from my boobs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I wanna see Greeky in a dress. like maybe our wedding.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

day shift. 10-6. w/o at 7am. Eat pizza whe nI get home


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

the dress doesnt look right anyway rock, it needs alteration..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

but what was the subject of the 889 posts??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

gotta ask her man


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol @ hee

i should be getting new pics up soon, hopefully


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

its time to eat... hmm what am i having..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Post Whores Please Enter. That was the longest thread, till this one came along


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Pizza! That is not good, though it does have alot of protein for a bulk! White flour in it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking forward to your new pics Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a cheat once a week till Feb 1


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i have diet orange soda was thinkin to possibly mix it up w vanilla protein to make creamsicle flavored shake..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Then no cheats at all


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

You are right rock, I got to ask her.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

So Greeky, will you marry me??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

let me know how that comes out Greeky, but you don't want to do it tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

right now im not cheating for a few weeks

i am still 3lbs heavier than late october when i was my leanest..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Ask her on a date first Hee!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

why not tonight rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh no!! 3 lbs?!? You must be huge!!! (please detect sarcasm)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hee i dont even know how old u r

but id gladly be your friend..we can even go out and be picky eaters 

ask han. im a very picky eater!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

what kind of protein is it? Soy, whey, micellar


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Yoe mean I can't ask her to marry me first?? I like to go against the norms or society!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You two should go out for a salad some time


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

rock, about a week and a half ago i was up 9lbs (mostly water)
i was huuuuge


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

You be your own person Hee!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

its a blend... whey casein and i dunno forget

ProM3


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

soda even diet soda should be avoided


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

So you lost 6lbs in about a week?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

like i said, mostly water 

i dont want to avoid diet soda damnit... give me good reason!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with Hee on the soda. And taking protein at night w/out a fat source could be stored as fat. Depends on the protein


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Chemicals


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

why were you carrying so much water?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

why is that rock?

and..im having 1 tsp pb w it.. thats enough fat right


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

you do not want to lose 6 lbs in a week. yopu will compromise lean mass by doing that thus hindering your gains.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

umm im female it happens 

plus id had a few binges..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Make it a TBSP of PB. Because your body processes the protein quicker w/out fat to slow absorption. When that happens it gets stored as fat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

diet soda has [if I remeber correctly from Dr. Pain's post] around 6 tablespoons of sugar in it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

ty for the heads up rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm lucky, I've never liked soda. Now Whiskey and beer...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

binges are fine. just not too many of them! limit them to once a week


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> diet soda has [if I remeber correctly from Dr. Pain's post] around 6 tablespoons of sugar in it.




  WHAT??????????????


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

No prob Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

binges are NOT fine..and binges always breed more binges


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Once a week binge for 1 meal is actually good for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

binges = eating disorder

controlled cheating = healthy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am a weirdo. Even as a kid growing up I HATED soda. I never drink it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

semantics!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

what thread was that about the diet soda?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I was the same way Hee


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

ooohh...I've gotta have at least one soda perday to jsut break up drinking notihng but water...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe it was on another site. Maybe Hee will pm it to you sometime! Gotta go! See ya and have a good night!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

no not semantics rock

binges = out of control eat everything in sight even if it SUCKS as long as its sugar/carbs or fat 

controlled cheating = eat something yummy and stop when finished


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

The thread is actually on this site GBC. Dr Pain was banned from here though, but the thread is still around


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

you are leaving already? Didn't you just get here??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

PLEASE show me that thread!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

diet soda does not = good
Use crystal ight intead


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I mean crystal light


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> controlled cheating = eat something yummy and stop when finished


so...if I stop eating a bag of M&M's 'cuase they are finished, is that controlled?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

why was dr pain banned?

ive seen some of his old posts..him and w8 married or something?
is that why shes also no longer posting?

whats the deal???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Give me a few to find it.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

no not married. I am a member of the site thaey are owners of now though


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

burner if its your time to cheat and u have planned for it and afterwards wont go looking for whatever else u can find bc u r in a ZONE then i guess

my binges were getting pretty bad.. luckily i dont purge anymore


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

heh heh..I was just being my as usual, smart-assed self..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> heh heh..I was just being my as usual, dumb-assed self..



u said it not me...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

text boy hasnt texted me back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

unfortunately, I do have a sweet tooth. I do pretty good to resist, but am not perfect..
I love Ben and  Jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream..but only alow myself to have it once, maybe twice a year..as I cannot put the pint down..until it is finished....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> text boy hasnt texted me back!


his loss...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> text boy hasnt texted me back!


does this guy liove far from you? Same area? Can't he just get off his ass and CALL you????
I just spent the past 30 - 40 minutes on the PHONE with my girlfriend...much better than texting....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i cant talk on the phone w him when im home..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Damn parents! Wont let kids these days talk on the phone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

well.. i dont want them to be up in my business..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Whisper in the phone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

yes but if they are awake theyd still know im on the phone lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Open the window! The whispers will carry out. I think!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I am suprised my comp hasn't crashed again like it usuall does


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I should just restart it just to be safe


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol, im freezing with the windows closed..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes but if they are awake theyd still know im on the phone lol



And......


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

my parents dont want me dating anybody unless he's 

marriage worthy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I think that I am marriage worthy Viv! So tell them!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, im freezing with the windows closed..



Damn, that's pretty cold


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i get cold very easily


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i need snuggles....

and a jacuzzi...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And I warm up  the ladies very easily. You see, I have some excess body heat that I am willing to share...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i have like no bodyheat

i cant imagine what its going to be like when i lean out


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

wow i just realized i have some baddd pics from 1 yr ago


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

luckily ive changed since then!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Well when you lean out, your metabolism still should be going fast so you will have that natural bodyheat going on


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have like no bodyheat
> 
> i cant imagine what its going to be like when i lean out



A coldblondechic


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Did ya sign up yet did ya did ya huh! You know what I mean GBC!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

not yet. im working on my cover letter and resume..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

That is NOT what I meant!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

You know what I meant!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Well Greek, I think thats a decision you're going to have to make... and not them.  I can see to a degree wanting to do what your parents want, but not when its overly controlling.  Perhaps a good time to go to a 4 year college or at least move out of the house?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hon
i am almost done w a 4 yr college! i commute..
moving out too expensive...
HEE i know what u meant im sayin im too busy to do that now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe she is a senior at Rutgers so going away to a 4 year college prolly is out!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Its a habit that for them might carry over into marriage... and thats the last thing you want, living the marriage they want and not as you do.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah, well in that case... deal with it until your done


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I gotcha GBC but still keep that in mind even just too look around.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Whats your major?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

HE TEXTED ME!!!

"my mouth is sore can i bum a kiss from u?"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

communication..hence why i have to write so many damn papers...

i think im going to write back "come and get it " 
what do u guys think??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm sure that'd do the trick.  But its almost a dead end question... perhaps sending something back thats flirty and leaves him open for a response.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

like??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im bad at the dating game lol

hence, always single!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Go get him GBC!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And don't worry about the dating game. I don't and I am single and don;t give up hope!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

this thread should be renamed 

Dating advice for Greeky thread


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe like "Uh huh ;-) Will that make it all better?"


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm pretty lame, I deserve to be single


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

or better yet: Dating advice for the single heeholler!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lmao, i cant decide which line is lamer mine or yours


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Eggs you and Jenny just look like you are a perfect match! So no don't be single!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Guys can like lame though, so either way...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i know, what a cute couple!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh yeah GBC mine is lamer!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Hee... and no, I wouldnt give Jenny up for the world.

I'm all in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I still didnt get a response though


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Where are you at now Eggs , in the states??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i cant believe i actually sent eggs cornyass line


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I'm in Virginia... Lynchburg.  Unfortunately.  Not even because its Virginia, but because I'm not in Sweden... :sigh:


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

he goes

ur kiss will definately help a lot


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha, yeah... the great Eggs dating experiment!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

So write "well?" or something... just "well" could be a bit snide, but write something to the effect of: What are you waiting for? Ask me out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i AM a good kisser


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

but without saying just that.  What silly games we daters play   And how fun they can be!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lmao, i wrote, well in that case...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

his response "can u make da kiss 2 me in person?"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

now what?!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Lynchburgh! I have family in Danville


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha, well dont tell him that.  Thats the kind of thing that its much more fun to find out first hand.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I would say GBC that you can make that kiss to him in person! {even though I will be jealous and wont have a chance now!]


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

so what do i say? lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thats for me to know and u to find out 

sound good?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe say "I'd like that, lets go out for some coffee/dinner/movie" or something too


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol id rather not ask him out


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Thats true... I'm kinda wondering why he hasnt asked, playing it a bit safe or just enjoying flirting too much.  Lemme think


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

he will if he has a brain


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

waiting..
i hope he didnt fall asleep!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

You could say "Yeah, I probably could "


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol i already said thats 4 me to know n u 2 find out


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh, haha... alright, I thought you told me you were waiting.  If he fell asleep thats going to be good to tease him about at least


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im so distracted i cant write my cover letter!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

his response..

Damn! not fair


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah well, is it important to get it done tonight?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

He's not getting it... what could you say to make him realize that he just needs to ask you out?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol, kinda, what should i write back

hows "never said i was fair "


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i dont know eggs..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, you might just want to flirt some with him and perhaps next time he'll ask you out.  I think what you wrote will work though.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

For being flirtacious at least.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

How about "Maybe you could change my mind "


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

too late lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

awww he goes

ur 2 cute. u make me smile....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

now what??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

ummm "You put a smile on my face too" or something like that.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

or "I like hearing that"


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

or "Oh yeah?  I like that "


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i simply said

u make me smile too..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

You tell him I will show you how cute I am in preson when I smack you with my lips!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

he says "im glad cutie...."


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lmao hee!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im so lost lol


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Think you should wrap the conversation up and get some sleep?  Its good to end it and not let it carry on too much perhaps.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im not goin to bed anytime soon


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, but do you want the conversation to go on like that for the next couple hours?  Of course, if you want to keep talking then dont end it.

Maybe ask him about something that he likes or something?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Speaking of which, I am going to bed.  Just finishing up a PM to Jenny... have a good night all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i dunno..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

good night hon ty for ur help


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Night Eggs!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

So i guess it is just you and me babe


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hahah jk


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

And by babe I mean you GBC


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, you're not snuggling up with me Hee, I have standards you know


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I just had to say that about you!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Night!  Good luck Greek, Hee... see ya next time.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Damn you Eggs, I really thought we had something too! Hahahaha


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

No, last time we had something you ran out on me after GBC... all men are bastards!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh, wait a second, I take that back.  All men are bastards but myself


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

In GBC profile, check her post count... thats fking insane!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im on winter vacation..bored as hell!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

I will not do that again to you Egss! I promise ! Well I will run out on tou only if GBC tells me that she is calling me anytime soon!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Apparently I post so little I dont even get any digits at all in the post count


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

like i told text boy..

i dont call guys.. they call me..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

My pos count is better in my profile. It days 0.00 post per day! Beat that!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

sure sure Hee, thats what all you man whores say.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I am texting you GBC here but I still will call!

Wait I can't. I don't have your #


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

thats what mine says.  It must not be capable of counting more than a 1000 posts or something.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Or perhaps it cant handle the new year.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No, last time we had something you ran out on me after GBC... all men are bastards!


speak for yourself, pal!
Me? I'm a helluva gyu! Just sak me, I'll tell!
ya!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

er, multiple years that is.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Eggs you know that I love you man! Well actually I love everybody! But that is just me!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> like i told text boy..
> 
> i dont call guys.. they call me..


ooohh..an old fashioned girl....
hey..guys like calls too!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah yeah, so I'll count you as the 2nd non-bastard in the world... does it get me a discount on a house?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah GBC we like calls to!! So call me!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

I love getting calls from my honey


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah yeah, so I'll count you as the 2nd non-bastard in the world... does it get me a discount on a house?


ya have to move HERE to get it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

an update: 

me: ur up late, no work tomorrow?
him: i do have work, im closing my eyes right now n gonna dream about kisses
me: lol the real thing is better.. good night silly
him: i know. da real thing is much better  sweet dreams cutie....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yeah GBC we like calls to!! So call me!!


heh heh...I've got a 1-800!
top that!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Aww, how cute   Well, he'll ask you out soon I'm sure.  Have fun!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe one day Mike, I wouldnt mind a little ski chalet over there.  Might get tired of Verbier or something


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Mike, you know you registered 2 days before I did on here?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Look at those post differences... you whore


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah..come out to the REAL mountains, pal!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Look at those post differences... you whore


heh heh..and don't forget..I am @ work..which means...I am getting PAID to be the whore that I am !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_


well..you can come too then....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> heh heh...I've got a 1-800!
> top that!


Yeah! Well, I have my own ..Ummmm... Well I have my own sneakers!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i have the hiccups..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

Not me! No hiccups here!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hee, why didnt he ask me out for this weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have the hiccups..


still?
I could try to scare you..
wait....

*BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*  

did that work?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hee, why didnt he ask me out for this weekend


because he is a 'tard!
he takes the short yellow bus to school.
he's married?
gay?
insecure about being with a hot, sensuous and intelligent woman?

Pick one, or many


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im intelligent...sometimes..but thats about it


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

ok, here's a rant:
I was just thinking. What was the big deal about the 'members only' jackets back in the 80's?
Now, some of you are too young to know about these?
just a fad of the time..like jordache jeans.
I was just thinking of that scene in Shallow Hal, when she siad, "members only jacket? So..you're the last member then?
thought that was pretty funny.

But, what was the deal?
Of course, who do dunbases wear their pants down their ass? HAve ball caps turned...SIDEWAYS? They look like fuqqin morons....ya just wanna slap them back to reality..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

not me, i am always pullin my pants up lol!
and theyre tight...go figure


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im intelligent...sometimes..but thats about it


so..the modesty is kicking in again?
I've seenyour pics, young lady.
Wait...you should post some more..
hey...wait a cotton pickin minute!
Didn't someone...YOU....mention about posting a screen shot yesterday...did you do it?? hmmm?
I might need more evidence to prove my teory on your hotness!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

you know..for scientifical reasons! purely!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not me, i am always pullin my pants up lol!
> and theyre tight...go figure


ever heard of..a belt?

 HA! I crack myself up sometimes!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

so...you live far from hee? How about a nice, semi-blind date with him this weekend? I bet he'd call you and ask you out? hell...hasn't he already asked you to marry him?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

belts dont always match or look good with the outfit

plus they add thickness to the waist area..something i DONT need..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

zip it! Nice, sublte black...fashionable.
so..ya gonna let hee call ya!

(this is my attempt at making IM Matchmaker!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

id go on cam, but its getting late, and if i go on cam ill never get to sleep!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

when i get film developped i hopefully will have good pics to post


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> id go on cam, but its getting late, and if i go on cam ill never get to sleep!


good! You could keep me company all night!
(Is that selfish of me?)


----------



## heeholler (Jan 15, 2004)

You already posted good pics there GBC! 
Whatcha worried about any way?? You look just fine.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> You already posted good pics there GBC!
> Whatcha worried about any way?? You look just fine.


hey bubba-
you been looking how' I've been pullin' for ya? If you two get t to meet....you OWE ME!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

u dont want any more pics???
 i feel so unloved


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

who doesn't????
I love pics of hot women..so keep them coming!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey...you could do a 'polar bear club' setting...get into a bikini..and run outside in the snow and pose for a couple shots..that would be great..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL
im going to pose in my bikini indoors for b4 pics..thats gonna be scary


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

why scary?
jeez, you are just like my girlfriend...she has a great figure..always working on it..I cannot even keep up with her..and she is still embarrassed.
You have made great gains, or in this sense..losses..be proud of the body you ahve now. And use this as the where you are in your pahse now pic. In three more weeks, you will look even better..three more after that...and so on.
So..click away, BGC..click away indeed..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

my protein shake brings all the bb's to the yard


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

what flavor.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll take one!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hee wake up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey look, hee..
she's calling you now..you going to answer?!?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i guess not...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

too bad for him..I'd call..but for soe reason...the US Gov't doesn't like it when I make non-business related calls.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

im bored, should go to bed but not sleepy..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm reading a book..getting towards the end..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey whores


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

g'morning, hottie!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Whats up people?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

reading..wating to get off shift...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey B, I'm scared  exam in a few hours 

Hey JJJ, school today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

is this the one you planning on dumping then retaking? Or another one?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Jenny; No, no school today, no school untill wednesday. 
Are you writing your test from 2 - 7 also?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

B, well, I'm planning on passing, I'd never plan on failing  I've been working so damn hard this week, but there's a big risk that I'll fail..

J, You bum  No, 1-6.. I'd prefer having it right away in the AM..


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

What are you studying? Näringslära har jag för mig? I Lund?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

Nej, Health Promotion typ.. Folkhälsovetenskap. Dagens tenta är i Vetenskapteori  Så sjukt ointressant! Och jag pluggar i Malmö


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

hey..are you speaking..Spanish or something?

pretty funny, eh?
I thougt so..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

B- you're such a dork 
how's work today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> B, well, I'm planning on passing, I'd never plan on failing  I've been working so damn hard this week, but there's a big risk that I'll fail..
> 
> J, You bum  No, 1-6.. I'd prefer having it right away in the AM..


there ya go!
keep up the positive thinking..and if all else..knock it again!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> B- you're such a dork
> how's work today?


slow..reading a book. aboutto finish it. Pretty good. Just a novel.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay, I better get in the shower now and then do some last minute panic studying


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Burner; what do you do? 

Jenny; and then you are gonna go clubbing with you classmates, drinking vodka smoking and doing drugs? er... prolly not.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

J-  I might go out tonight, but I'm soooo tired from reading and being stressed out.. Been sleeping way too little this week  
Haha, I think you know that I don't smoke or do drugs  I hardly drink


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Burner; what do you do?
> 
> Jenny; and then you are gonna go clubbing with you classmates, drinking vodka smoking and doing drugs? er... prolly not.


I do network security for the Air Force and am a Realtor


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Jenny; and then you are gonna go clubbing with you classmates, drinking vodka smoking and doing drugs? er... prolly not.



Huh?!?!?!?!       Just kidding, Jenny!    I know you don't do those things!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey, Swedish in my thread. And I can read it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, new record for longest thread!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Now we need to make this so large


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Noone else could beat it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Piece of cake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

we'll be past 400 soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

that is sooo awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Still waiting for your pics Babs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Wonder where TGS is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

he would like to share this moment


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

He'll come and beat me soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't doubt it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

my cat is annoying me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Where's burner?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm getting ready for the gym


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Noone else could beat it



Imagine if it was deleted?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

today is pull day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

I would have a heart attack David!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> today is pull day


pull on what day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

they wouldn't delete it if it was being used would they?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

just finished up reading a great book, and finishing We were soldiers...

They just took the hill....hooyah!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pull on my...  Naw, that's everday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

what book?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

we were soldiers was a great movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Really good soundtrack too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Off to the gym


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, Swedish in my thread. And I can read it



Really? Then tell every non swedish talking person what it said


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what book?


Storming Heaven, by Dale Brown.
Military thriller..Tom Clancy style


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Pull on my...  Naw, that's everday


figured so, but thought today was an extra special day..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> we were soldiers was a great movie


he just got home and she opened to the door to him....with teh musicla score...DAMN! I think I need a tissue!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Morning!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

mornin cowboy


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Hows it going JJJ?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Its alright, except the mix of snow/rain comming from the skies.
Hows everything with you?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Not too bad at all... just getting ready for work and what not.  A nit nasty outside huh?  I'm not a huge fan of the freezing rain myself.  Hows the Lindh murder trial going?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

B - Sounds like some kinda sob story, I'll have to skip it


----------



## kuso (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> they wouldn't delete it if it was being used would they?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

eggs; well, his defense is that jesus told him to do it. He will do life. (which with good behavior is only about 12 years.) damn soft legal system.

and everyone other coutry is saying that if it were them they would focus on the fact that he is jugoslavian or whatever he is. But not Sweden, nooo, bring em all over, they can take our jobs or be on wellfare, it all good.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Bad excuse... but he probably got the idea from someone in the US so I cant bash it too much.  Perhaps he'll disappear after they let him out of prison.  Or while he's in... somebody just might take a liking to him and make him a proper prison bitch.

Immigration is a problem... and especially when you are inviting people from countries that have a pretty screwy past like that.  Theres bound to be quite a few nuts and people without morals that take advantage of it.

It bothers me that a guy like that could be over there and probably work the system and make money off it... while if I wanted to go over and get a job and be a good citizen its alot harder for me.  Well, not that I can blame them... jobs are scarce enough these days in most places.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_


That is soooo mean


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Eggs, prison in sweden is nothing compared to the states, here its damn near a hotel. your own big ass cell, tv, have a commom kitchen were you can cook what you want, big yards, gyms and whatnots. And you get to go home to visit like 1 weekend a month.

 Its fucked up, Im thinking about going to prison if I find myself unemployed =)

bout the imigration, I live in the 4;th most imigration dense citys in sweden, you really gotta watch out when going outside, its friggin dangerous. Well, not for me, but for women senoir citisens and so on... crime is really a problem due to arabs and people from the former jugoslavia.
 I have absolutle no problem with africans, asian people, italians, americans or whatever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

I visited 2 of the prisons when I was in Sweden. Very nice!!! And the prisoners were very nice too.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

rock; did you rob a gasstation?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Prison in the US used to be like that.  Nice cells, good weight rooms, got more television chanels than God... then people started noticing, and more recently we've had an influx of wardens who arent afraid to make the inmates wear pink jump suits and work in chain gangs 

Common kitchens though... thats really pushing it by any standards though!

Do they have any percentage of repeat offenders once released from these veritable resort residences?

I wonder if Jenny would come visit me if I went to prison in Sweden   Thats one way to get there


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

He robbed two


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Nej, Health Promotion typ.. Folkhälsovetenskap. Dagens tenta är i Vetenskapteori  Så sjukt ointressant! Och jag pluggar i Malmö


No, health promotion (isn't Folkhälsovetenskap some kind of adult school? Been a long time) Today I'm going to be in Vetenskapteori (?). So sick and uninteresting (?). And I'll be in Mamo (?) 

How close was I JJJ?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey JJJ, do they have any up North near the mountains?  I've been wanting to do a bit more snowboarding this year 

Ahh, you know, in Iceland when I was there... the inmates could go home for the weekend and stuff.  When you're on a big rock like that, there is no escape


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

I think I could gain 5 kgs of muscle in a year if I went to prison.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

So what are we all waiting for?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Nej, Health Promotion typ.. Folkhälsovetenskap. Dagens tenta är i Vetenskapteori  Så sjukt ointressant! Och jag pluggar i Malmö  

No, Health Promotion kind of. Health Promotion. Todays exam is in scientific research. Sickening uninteresting! And I study in Malmö.


Id say you werent that close 

well, on second look it wasnt that bad. =)


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

eggs; what crime should we commit? robbery? then its win win, If we get caught we can gain some size, if we dont, our wallets gain some size.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

I knew the "and I study in Malmo part" 

Okay, later guys... I need to go get some food.

D - If you see Jenny, please tell her that Justin says she's a hottie and that he luuuuuuuuvs her


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay, but if we do it... we'd have to go big!  Like volvo or ikea


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Or Abba! or victoria silvstedt...   :drool:


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Or we could become white collar executives and illegally siphon off millions of dollars from our businesses.  Of course, we might have to move to The Mediteranean or the Carribean after that, because if you got that kinda dough, prison just doesnt have the same ring to it.

Alright, I have to pull out of the illegal jail cell fantacising.  Stomach is calling...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

I did rob 2 gas stations there! they had so much porn I couldn't resist anymore!!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

There is no way we could get prison for econimical crime in sweden even if we tried. Maybe a bashing in the media and a fine (which we could easiely pay since we are rich due to the crime). 

All swedish criminals run of to brasil, I wouldnt mind living there with my 4027 billions of shining 1 kronor.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

Another day.....GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Morning cowgirl


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

don't go telling everyone now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Babs, how are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

JJJ- i think I did pretty darn good you goofball!!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

And now it stopped raining only to start snowing. nice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

we got like 8ft of snow in Gavle once! horrible


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

You in school JJJ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm soooo late for work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

but I got to finish eating


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

rock; did you live in sweden or what?

babs; how are you this morning?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

rock; if were lucky we get an inch down here in the south

no school untill wednesday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

My wife and I were "missionaries" in Sweden. We worked in the churches, schools and Prisons


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

It was unusual to get that much snow in Gavle. They said they hadn't gotten a snow like that in over 20 years


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Our area covered from Stockholm up to Kiruna. And all the space inbetween


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Done eating, see ya'll later


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Our area covered from Stockholm up to Kiruna. And all the space inbetween




Haha thats 2/3 of sweden, you must have been busy =)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Soooooo freaking busy. For a few weeks we were driving like 600 km a week. And I was the only one who knew how to drive a stick


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

jjj & rock  -- I'm doing alright...How about yourselves?

Pics will be posted shortly........after 10:30


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

Morning All


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't expect a response soon.....

Everyone is in hiding at the moment  

Morning....

I'll be in and out......


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Babs

I see


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

I got a nice day ahead of me. just training and running a few errands. no work today. already cleaned my apartment. 
now if there was just someway that I could make it warmer outside it would be perfect! BRRR -30F!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

Babs cant wait for the pics hun!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn and I thought it was cold here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Babs cant wait for the pics hun!




i have to use my other computer.............as soon as my temps leave for lunch, I'll post'em.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

yay IM is back up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

yeah, it was down for awhile


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

i know! i was so disappointed! 
HAN told me when it came up tho and i rushed back


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

but i guess im alone


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

You are not alone hon!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

Hee is here for you!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

But alas it does seem


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

that I am alone here at the moment...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

So maybe I will write that short story


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

I was thinnin' 'bout


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

since I apparently


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

Have the rock thread to myself!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

hey hee whats up


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

Heya Viv how you doin hun. How are things going with text boy??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

text boy emailed me today and i emailed him back but he didnt ask me out for this weekend....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

Well that is his loss isn't it! What he thinks it is too cold outside to go anywhere!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

i dont know why he didnt ask..but its not a good sign..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go 

BUMP BUMP BUMP

hopin bumpin this will bring somebody in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm here sexy I mean Greeky! I just keep going in and out of other forums that is all!


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

hey! stop bumpin already.

I feel like I'm on public transportation.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

GP is that you??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

lol, sorry! 

GP = gopro?


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

how can you mistake me for Gopro?

I happen to have more hair than I know what to do with.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

i think im about ready to give up on dating..


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

I've been on so many blind dates, I should get a free dog.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

lol, im refering to text boy, i met him in person
regardless, im pathetic and should just worry about dieting and exercising its much more fulfilling


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

No, I meant GetPsycho from another site that is what I meant by GP


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

text boy huh...

I guess it wasn't love at 1st type.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

lmao!

im shopping for BCAA's any suggestions?


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

what you need aminos for , don't u get enough protein?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

um..my trainer said so...

from what i understand BCAA's will prevent body from breaking down muscle..


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not too keen on supplements . Most people either overuse or misuse them.

Personally, I think your money would be better spent on "real food".

Cottage cheese , tuna or yoghurt would be more nutritious alternatives.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

k..thanks anyway


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

you're welcome.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

i hate being sick


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

what's ailing you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

headache runny nose sore throat cough 
n a stomachache


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

i look like death on webcam tonight ahaha


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

atleast you're not having a bad-hair-day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

yes i am lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

oh man, you're really messed up then.

death becomes you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

lol wanna see?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

Yawn...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

hee r u on yahoo?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

nevermind..cam's off


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry ,but I don't own a web cam.

anyways I believe you when you say you're having a bad-hair day.

I have bed-hair today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

u dont need to have a cam to view other peoples cams


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

looks like the site's having a bad-hair day too.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

I too am having a bad hair day.


----------



## vanity (Jan 17, 2004)

Hee:

I'd hand you my comb but you don't know where it's been.,


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

I just got home!   every1!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Greeky, if your looking for good BCAA's, try ICE at www.1fast400.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

We are the longest thread by like 500 posts now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think that is sooo awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

anyone here right now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been studying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

about to go back to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

exciting day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

wife is looking for Pumping Iron


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

want to watch it today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I have never seen it


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

Im at work all afternoon and bored!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

I really need to pee!! ughh all this water!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Dude,
I'm here, you're here, we're here

Checking out the duke/wake forest game...
I can't stand the blue devils


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Where do you work Jen?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i'm here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Dfin! What's up man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Greeky, you get my pm?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Look at all these people on a Sat


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Atherjen and GBC....
Hope you're felling better GBC


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm reading up on Carbcycling again


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Atherjen, hope that everything came out alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Where in MD Dfin?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

yes i got it, but i dont order online right now...
so i have to stick to stuff available in stores

no im still sick and miserable cuz i cant go to the gym
and i swear i look fatter/bloated


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I started to feel sick all of a sudden


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Parkville....
Just north of Baltimore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Then go to your local supplement shop and see what they have for BCAA's. Sorry you don't feel well!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

when i went to vitamin shoppe i didnt see anything labelled BCAA's just aminos

i guess as long as it has leucine isoleucine and tyrosine (?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to live and have family in Hagerstown. I live in Arlingotn now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i was researching a kind i got called bragg liquid aminos

turns out its very weak and glutamic acid is not the same as glutamine.. so back to the store soon..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no im still sick and miserable cuz i cant go to the gym
> and i swear i look fatter/bloated



Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better very very soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Is it Vitamin Shoppe you go to?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

ty rock and dfinest


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

yes rock,  i dont know any other places to go


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i know gnc sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I always seperate my glutamine intake from the rest of BCAA's


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I used to live and have family in Hagerstown. I live in Arlingotn now



Northwest of B-more on I-70.....
Major drug alley/transport route

How do you like Arlington


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ....and i swear i look fatter...



Don't be so down,
looking phat is a great thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I hate arlington. I like smaller less political places


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

They should have a BCAA section in the vitamin shoppe. Go there and look through what they have. They may not all be labeled BCAA


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

lol, u silly

lunchtime brb


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna have to jet, more study to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll try and stop in again later somtime


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

I go to the vtamin shoppe as well.....
Is arlington a cutthroat sport center for politics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

See you all later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't go to Vitamin Shoppe anymore, much cheaper and better products online.

It's just everybody is political here and looking out for their own best interests. Very selfish place


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Take care bro' and good luck
in attaining and retaining your studying info


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

Where is everybody? GBC? rock??


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Where is everybody? GBC? rock??



In their skin (j/k)

What's up?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

just warching tv. nothing on!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Same here...
duke/wake forest game at the half right now.....
I'm planning on doing some shoulder work around 3


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i might actually go to the gym today..if i still feel somewhat better later :bounce:


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

If you go, I hope that you are feeling better....

puking in the gym could be one embarrassing moment


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

lol, ive felt nauseous many times but never actually puked.. i should be ok, its a head cold not a stomach virus


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm glad that it's slightly warmer today...

not the intense bone chilling "KOLDE" like the
past few days/nights


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i was thinking about possibly also sitting in the sauna after my workout

or even if i dont feel well enough to work out, just sitting in the sauna.. it might help..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, ive felt nauseous many times but never actually puked.. i should be ok, its a head cold not a stomach virus



I wish that I could say that....

I've negelected squats for a while and when my training partner went leg day, I decided to train mine as well.
We completed 6 sets of incline machine hacks before I felt nauseous and made it to the bathroom trash can just in time and
I didn't have a stomach virus.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i dont train heavy hon


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i was thinking about possibly also sitting in the sauna after my workout
> 
> or even if i dont feel well enough to work out, just sitting in the sauna.. it might help..



I know that feeling, 
just to get out of those 4 walls called a house
and get into a motivating environment


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont train heavy hon



I was just referring to the trainng
aspect of a neglected bodypart;
that's what made me sick;
I no longer neglect any bodypart for training

BTW, are you a little warmer now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

im warm, but still sick nonetheless


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

GBC, Hope you'll feel better as the day progress...
I'm going to do that shoulder work now
so that I can become a hottie....
Peace and God Bless You sweety


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

have a great workout !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Just finished Pumping Iron


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

What an awesome movie!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I really enjoyed it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

If you go to the gym Greeky, start off slow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

see how you feel


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

ok rock


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

30 more minutes of work to go for today then cardio at the gym!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

yay atherjen!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

this 30 mins is going by too slow!!!!!!!!  12 more to go! lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

almost there!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

im going soon too! YES! FINALLY!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I hope to go tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Have to get up at 6am then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

And I'll prob have a late night tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

plus I have work tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think Greeky and I keep missing each other


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder why TGS hasn't been on for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm trying to take my time so we can race


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

but he is not doing anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I should get back to studying


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

but I'm sooo tired of that right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

maybe I'll take a nap before tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

so i'm not grumpy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

my elbows have been hurting again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

anyone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

alright, let me finish this page


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

then off I go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

2 more posts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

before a new...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Page


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

Since I closed my journal, I think I'm going to start it in here!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

Ate some chicken 2 seconds ago


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

Going to the gym in 5 minutes for session #2 and going to do legs


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

Afterwards, going out to eat (something simple)

- Check out this band
- Go see a girlfriend
- Going to my old stomping grounds to see friend and maybe meet some new girls!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

being an ex-bouncer, returning to the ol' stomping grounds, people don't forget faces, just names but when it barrels down to it...

Alcohol makes those gals "friendlier".  I may have a beer or two but moreso, a lotta laughs with friend's and new friend's.  Shall I bring a camera??


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

no one's whoring... all alone here therefore, 
 a bid you farewell my fellow whores... maybe around 3 am again, like last night?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

damn missed you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

You missed me too


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

hi sweetie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey hon, what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Dinner got canceled tonight due to snow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

can't say I'm that upset though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe I'll have chinese food now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Just hope I can still get to the gym tomorrow morning


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

had a good cardio workout after work this afternoon.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

yumm decaf coffee!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

ive been putting instant coffee in my shakes lately...its sooooo good.. should switch to decaf tho..

altho coffee in general not good for a sensitive tummy..


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

mmm I like to add instant coffee to my chocolate shakes with lots of ice and sometimes a lil natty pb... yummmm


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

Sounds like one of those things from Starbuck's.   hehe


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

but only BETTER!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

HELL YEAH

its just like a frappuccino... now if only i had some Da Vinci SF syrup...


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I have regular maple syrup in the kitchen cabinet.....Yummy on pancakes and french toast. (Gawd, I have fallen off my diet! and bad!!!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

lol, im sticking to my diet 

and wondering if ill look as good as id like by summer


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh you will Greek!   Just stick with it!   In the long run, the payoff will be awesome!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i hope so, i want to buy 7 bikinis


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL!   sounds like a good number!  I like getting a new one each summer....but, the past two years they have been comp. suits and not ones I can wear to the beach!   We hope to vacation this summer to a nice warm sunny beach, like the British West Indies or somewhere with white sandy beaches.   The one here looks like the arm pit of Texas.  Yucky brown Gulf of Mexico with pee looking sand.  Nothing pretty about our beach!   LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

if i reach goal ill wanna be at the beach every damn day showing off lolol but lemme get there first right?

i bought my first bikini last year..didnt look too good tho


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

ill take pics in it but im waiting for this bloating to go down


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

Ahh....but you bought it and that is a step!  A goal to be obtained!
Right now....I wouldn't be caught dead in a swimsuit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

it will be too big on me by summer


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

lol, im gonna do my very best..not sure what the outcome will be tho..ive never been lean..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

How much snow you getting David?  I'm to lazy to check weather.com


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

hey eggs!

jackass i mean text boy never asked me out for this weekend..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Greek


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

looks like i might hit 1000 tonight, i was going to go out but its snowing again


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Excuses excuses   So, was jackass a decent looking guy?  Where'd you find him?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Go to your school?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i met him at a club, i dont usually go for those guys but he seemed nice..
hes very good looking.. he texted me earlier but i havent responded yet..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

I just want you all to know... if I hadnt been able to pull my own dorm room, I would have been screwed.  I have sooo much stuff,  and I cant stand clutter


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Ah fun, well maybe he's hoping you'll respond so he can ask you to come dancing with him


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

he wrote " u know i never did get my kiss from da other day..."

i wanna write "whos fault is that" 

duh! shoulda asked me out dumbass!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

I cant sleep!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i dont know if i wanna let him know im home sick for the pity lol 
or pretend im out havin a good time


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

awww atherjen why not honey


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

A glass of wine might do the trick.  Everything okay or just cant sleep?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Ummm, either way 

Wish I was out dancing with my honey tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hardly got anything Justin


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

but people freak here if a drop falls out of the sky


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

awww eggs thats sweet! ! 
wish I had a honey even! lol  

dont know why I cant sleep. alot on my mind I suppose. ahhhhhhhhh maybe a bubble bath..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

We watched Zorro and ate Chinese food instead of the dinner party


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd go for the bubble bath and a glass of wine Athejen


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Either that or try studying from my books, does the trick with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

Justin you still around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm bout to hit the sack, early day tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2004)

gotta burn off the chinese food first thing


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

bubble bath and a hot cup of tea or cocoa..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

haha thats true, studying puts me to sleep faster and earlier than anything else


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Yep, I'm here.  How are you?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Honeys are nice.  Especially mine


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

I could use some chinese food.  I'm starving.  Might make a protein shake.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i just had a protein shake and some pb

i love pb : 

eggs what should i do about textboy? write back?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

I like raw peanuts.  PB is good, but I feel better about the raw ones 

Ummm, maybe... makes me wonder why he didnt invite you out this weekend though.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah write him back! Mmmm.. Peanutbutter! I want peanutbutter now!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah same here maybe ill just text him back tomorrow


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Just kinda sets off warning signals.  But I've been wrong before so who knows.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah that is true just what is taking him so long to ask you out for a date??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

putting some flip-flops on


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, either way would do it.  You'll either be tired of him after txting a little more tonight or you'll like him more   Your decision


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

At worst you might end up with Hee...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

But that would be a good thing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

i wonder if i should wait til tomorrow to text him back

if i text him now he'll prob know im home doin nothin lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

My computer keeps freezing up on me!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

I better turn it off. Besides, I am tired right now anyway!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

just tell him you're feeling kinda sick... have sniffles or something and didnt feel like being out right now.  Of course if he were going to ask you to come meet him he might change his mind


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

too damn late for him to ask NOW anyway


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Later Hee!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Not even midnight yet!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

But maybe he's laying in bed and wants to beg you for more kisses 

Er, I shouldnt tease.  Tell him you were feeling a little tired after going to the gym or something so just decided to chill.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

That way you can talk to him... and he wont think you're a dork for staying in.  Which I'm doing.  But I'm old


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

lol ur not old...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

42...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Er, 24... did I mention I have dyslexia?  Nope, not really!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Its midnight and my girlfriends asleep still.  Hmmm, need to tickle her feet.  But I'd probably have to buy a ticket to CPH to do so.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

That'd be one expensive foot tickling.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

You know whats kinda lame... those passport/immigration officers that just open up your passport and stamp a page and dont do it in order.  Its fun to be able to look at a passport and see the places you went to line up and images start popping into mind.  Not the same when theres some in the back, some in the front... none in the middle


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, back in from  the bar!  It was OK, nothing special.  Met an obnoxious loud girl and my goofy friend kept telling her that I like the way she looks blah blah blah.

The truth of the matter is simply this!

I don't give a @#$ how she looks but with a ridiculous mouth wins NOTHING with me!  

Oh well, no sex for me tonight.  Although with her loudness, I wonder how she's dound having an orgasm!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

I think somewhere eggs asked me how the snow is.  It's fine but I'm in Florida!  I bet it looks GREAT in MD and NJ!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW,  my friend's!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

alright, early Sunday morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

getting ready for the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

then I'll have work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

fun, exciting day


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

*yawn* wakey wakey!!! 
hey 8 hours sleep not bad for me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

glad you slept last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I got 7, that's good too!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going back to bed shortly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Justin, still there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm kinda pissed right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I got up early to go to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I have to be there before 7 because I have to get to work this morning also


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It's freezing rain outside but I say I'm going anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

So I drink my shake, bundle up...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

and head outside to clean off my car...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

And it is cold outside with the freezing rain coming down


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

roads are bad and slippery of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

but I make my way all the way out to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm pumped and pysched to work out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Especially after watching Pumping Iron


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I get to the gym and notice everything is dark


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I look at the sign and it says..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It doesn't open till 8am on Sundays!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

WTF?!?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Maybe I could go back to sleep and get my extra 1 1/2 hr of sleep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

But I already took my stimulants for pre-workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

How much does that suck!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going to start looking for a new gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

this was not a good way to start my day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Justin- you there?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey bud... sorry to hear about the gym.  Thats how it is for me sometimes too.  Get there and the friggin place is closed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That just sucks, what gym opens that late?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, IMing with Jenny...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

What are you doing up this early?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Mine


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

AAaahhhhhh. Tickling her feet ?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Woke up... forgot to change my alarm clock so at 6:50 it annoyingly pulled me from my sleep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha, that sucks to man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey, your almost to 2,000 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Now I don't want to go to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I still want to work out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

With my new split, I have to go on Sundays sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

but that won't work when I have to go in to work earlier


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, she loves to have her feet tickled.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

my stomach feels a bit upset


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That's good. It annoys Lisa, so i do it alot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm working Triage today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

So it'll either be a very good day, or a very bad day


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, but you can probably modify it to remove the Sunday portion.. or figure something out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

and i usually get sick after working Triage


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I do Push/pull- 2 days on 1 off. Sunday is kinda important to stay on my track. I don't always work this early though so that's good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Let me check my schedule


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, until Feb that is the only 10-6 shift I'm working on a Sunday so thats good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

How is your bulk coming along?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I think the chinese food is what upset my stomach


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I like chinese but my body definately does not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

that and pizza


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That really should be my last cheat though until the comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

who knows if i'll actually do that though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

already told Lisa no going out at all from Feb1-May1.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

not even with family


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm actually looking forward to that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Jodi has not emailed me back yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Tell Jen I said hi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess maybe I'll just post till it's time to get ready for work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

When I shave my arms, I've got stubble the next day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

no work tomorrow...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

or school


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

that's good. I can study


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going to start looking for gyms in the phone bood


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I mean book


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I need to learn how to pose


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

but I need muscles first ;


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

My bulks coming along okay.  Just need to go to the gym now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Gotta say I did not like the squid last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

have you been going to the gym?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I had a dream last night I moved into a dorm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It was kinda fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

'course I was sharing it with a bunch of college girls


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Have you gained any weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

How many credits you taking this semester?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Need like a 24 hour fitness.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm looking at some past comp winners


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

HAha, I dont have dreams like that.  My dreams are more along the lines of sharing an apartment with my lady


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I need a real gym, not a yuppie gym which is all around


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

15 credit hours, and working 25-30 hours a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

We are not even allowed to grunt when lifting weights


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You've got a full schedule!! Kudos to you buddy


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going back to sleep bro, take care.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I do share an apartment with my lady.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

have a good one! See ya later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

alright start the song posting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

or better yet, tanning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

There are many discoveries made when starting out in competitive bodybuilding.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, I know.  We're trying to figure out how to do that too!  Anyways... later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Good luck with that. you two can always come and share our 1 room apartment!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

One of the biggest is tanning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you've never experimented with getting a dark tan, you can easily be fooled when preparing for your first contest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

As you become darker than you've ever been, you start to think you have a great tan, and that you're ready.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Then you get up on stage only to realize you're the palest contestant in the lineup. What happened?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The stage lights are very bright, and they make you look much lighter once you get under them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This washes out some of your definition.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't fall victim to this common oversight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Make sure you will still have a dark tan once you're under the lights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Here's one way...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll most likely need to add artificial color before the show.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Even African Americans, whom many tend to think wouldn't need to tan, find they can benefit at a competition by having darker skin coloring.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Tanning beds are not needed for that one-day you'll be on display, although many competitors do use them to get a base tan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You should shave your entire body at least a week before the show in case you break out from shaving in areas not accustomed to being shaved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

To look really dark, use a skin dye like Pro Tan Competition Color or Jan Tana Show Tan the night before the contest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Be aware that this stuff can really dry out your skin, so it's wise to apply a moisturizer before you apply the skin dye product.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't fool with a spray nozzle that some brands come with.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

They are messy and take much longer to apply.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Pour the dye in a cup and dip the applicator in it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You will get a thicker coat, and cover yourself much faster.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

While applying the dye, you may wish to stand on a towel to catch any dye that drips to the floor.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

When you go to bed for the night, make sure you use old sheets where you sleep, as the dyes leave many stains.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In the morning, you'll be real dark, but probably look blotchy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Take a shower, but just rinse off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The excess tanning agent will come off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You will appear lighter afterwards, but your tan should be nice and even.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Now you have your base tan, whether you used tanning beds or not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

For show day, you can either use two coats of Pro Tan Bronzer or Jan Tana Competition Tan (bronzer).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

(Bronzer is intended for use on contest day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It does not leave one real blotchy like the skin dyes tend to do, as long as it is rubbed in thoroughly and evenly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Not rubbing bronzer in thoroughly and evenly is the #1 reason (or so it seems) for one looking 'dirty' instead of tanned, so be sure to take your time when applying the Pro Tan bronzer or Jan Tana Competition Tan (bronzer).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Bronzers darken the skin's appearance, but do not stain it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Bronzers also wash off afterwards.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Let your first coat of Pro Tan or bronzer dry, then apply a second coat and allow it to dry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

NOW you're ready for the bright lights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you need to even out streaks from sweating, apply another coat of the bronzer prior to the finals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you use a skin dye more than one day before your contest, don't apply it to your face or neck until the night before to avoid peeling skin in these more sensitive skin areas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It's not necessary to dye your hands, wrists, feet or ankles until the night before either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Go easy around the elbows and knees when applying tanning agents or those areas will appear darker due to being more porous.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Doing so can make those areas more noticeably dark than the rest of your physique.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

A product called Dream Tan is available too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It was designed is to make life a bit easier for the competing bodybuilder.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

However, there are times when things go wrong which are due to poor preparation and unfamiliarity with the product.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Be familiar with the product; don't wait till the hour before the show to read the instructions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It's wise to actually do a trial application before the show for some pictures.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This will take care of problems you may run across.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you are extremely light, get a base tan, or apply some Pro Tan before the show.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Dream Tan looks better on darker complexion or tanned people.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Wear black or very dark posing trunks, Dream Tan doesn't dry completely.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you want to use fluorescent yellow, they will get dirty!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Do not over apply!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Some have applied a whole jar for the prejudging.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This will make you appear smooth.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It takes about one or two drops of Dream Tan to cover your whole face, you should only give it a tint of color.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It's probably the best tanning product for the face.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The color pigments, which are used in Dream Tan, are FDA approved to be used on the face and around the eyes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

About an hour before you go on stage apply 1/3 to 1/2 of a jar of Dream Tan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

After that try not to put any clothes on until after going on stage as that will ruin the look.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Apply more Dream Tan before going on for finals, or at least add some Hot Stuff vasodilator as this will help bring the shine back out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Baby oil does help a lot when removing the color, after you've scrubbed with a lufa or washcloth.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Be courteous in the contest venue or in other people's cars.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

And that goes to all tanning products users.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It takes less than half an hour to apply Dream Tan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It takes some only 15 minutes!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Are You Heavily Armed?
by Ken Bragg


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Getting massive arms is what many bodybuilders aspire to achieve.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Not only bodybuilders, but just about anyone who is into physical fitness would love to have huge, muscular arms that denote power and strength.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Not just developing a decent set of arms but rather creating arms that are extraordinarily freaky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In bodybuilding vernacular, as we all know, freaky is a good thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You know the arms that I am talking about, the type of arms that look as if they could rip Mjollnir from the hands of Thor.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This article will focus on maximizing gains for upper arm mass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Granted, achieving massive arms is directly affected by genetics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Some people are blessed and will quickly develop "big guns" while others are not quite so lucky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

There are those who are so fortunate that they will develop huge arms despite any mistakes that they may make.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Then there are those who just do not seem to be able to make any progress whatsoever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

But with perseverance and the right amount of intensity, massive arms should be attainable.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I find that many bodybuilders are guilty of over training the arms, which is detrimental to gaining size.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Training the arms once every 5-7 days is typically sufficient, since both the triceps and biceps are used when training other body parts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Whenever you are training back, your biceps are heavily involved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Also, when training chest your triceps are recruited for a good deal of work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In fact, if you are not making the gains that you would like, take a look at how you have arranged your workouts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you are training back and biceps on the same day, perhaps you should consider splitting them up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Likewise, if you are training chest with triceps, try separating these body parts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Of course, if you are making gains, then stick with what is working.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

But, if your current workout is not producing results, then it is time to implement a change.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Perhaps you could try a split like this one:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Monday  Chest & Biceps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Tuesday  Legs, Calves


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Wednesday  Off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thursday  Back, Abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Friday  Delts, Triceps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Saturday  Off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Sunday  Off


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just remember that this is only a sample split workout program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This may or may not work for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In fact, after you have used this program for a period of 4-6 weeks, I would recommend that you change some aspect of it unless, of course, it is producing results for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

After all, if something is working for you, there really is no need to screw it up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Another thing to keep in mind is that even if you are doing the greatest workout with the utmost intensity, you will probably make little if any gains if you are not eating/supplementing correctly and getting enough rest/recuperation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Lifting weights is only a stimulus.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The body will try to respond by becoming stronger and increasing in muscle size, but only if you give it what it needs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Getting bigger and stronger takes place outside of the gym with proper nutrition and rest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

What a shame it is to see people training hard in the gym day in and day out, for years on end, with absolutely no improvements to show for it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The key to adding mass to the arms, as well as to any other area of the body, is to train to positive failure no matter what rep scheme a person is using.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

For example, if a person is using a weight that he/she can only do for 12 reps, then the 13th rep should be impossible to complete without help from a spotter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That is positive failure; when you cannot complete the positive part of the rep without assistance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Typically, I like to keep my repetition range from 5-12, but I will occasionally do some high rep sets, 15 or more reps, so that I may stimulate as many muscle fibers as possible.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I like to go as heavy as I can without sacrificing too much form.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Toward the end of the set, I may employ a controlled cheat if I feel that this will help me squeeze out a few additional mass building reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The following is one of my favorite arm workouts:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Triceps:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Skullcrushers- lower the weight slowly and explode when pushing up
  3 sets of 8 reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Weighted dips- explode on the way up
  2 sets of 12+ reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Cable Pushdowns- keep the cable very close to the body and push straight down
  2 sets of 12+ reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Biceps:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Curl bar curls- bring the weight up quickly and then lower slowly
  3 sets of 8+ reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Dumbbell Hammer Curls- again, bring the weight up quickly and then lower slowly
  2 sets of 8+ reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Standing Preacher Curls
  2 sets of 10 reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

These weights will vary significantly depending on the rest period between sets and the order in which I perform the exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The amount of weight is really irrelevant.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

What is heavy for one person may be light for another and vice versa.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The important thing is to work with high intensity and reach positive failure within your desired repetition range.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Do not merely stop at some randomly chosen number (10, for example) when you could have in fact done a few more reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It is the final reps that will provide the stimulus for growth and strength.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

As you can see from this type of workout, I prefer to keep the volume of training relatively low while the intensity is kept very high.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I will train my arms only once every 5-7 days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This holds true for the rest of my workouts, too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Typically, I will only do this exact workout once and will change at least one of the exercises for the next time that I train arms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Also, frequently I will train biceps and triceps with different muscle groups.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This will help prevent my body from adjusting to the workouts and will continually provide my muscles with a new stressor so that additional mass can be attained.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Try this arm workout for yourself and see how it works.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hopefully, soon you'll not only be stretching out the sleeves on your shirts, but tearing them as well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That's all I got for now!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Gotta get ready for work now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 18, 2004)

Holy Shit!!!  That's a long thread!  And to think I missed it because of a stupid vacation.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

This site keeps going down for maintnence. I wonder why I has beeb down twice this week do far


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> This site keeps going down for maintnence. I wonder why I has beeb down twice this week do far


Yeah its so annoying


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I mean it has been down.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha, if thats such a big deal you guys spend too much time on


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Just playing, when was it last down?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Not only did TGS miss the thread, but also he's 600 posts behind Rock now.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Can he recapture the title?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Its going to be a race!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

One I'm not participating in.. but I do have to help Rock out and make this a huge arse thread.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Have you voted today?  See my sig


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

3rd place people... go Vote!  Its your constitutional right!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Umm, and either way, 3rd place is still a loser.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Dont want to be losers now do we!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

In the words of the wise Jim Carey - Lahoo zahers...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Okay, thats perhaps not the best motivational technique out there.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Its raining outside.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

But I have a really cool ikea umbrella


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Its blue and yellow.. pure Swedish right there


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Hard to believe its almost Monday again...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Wouldnt be such a pain if I'd spent the weekend cuddling with my girlfriend on the couch, watching movies and stuff.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm kinda tired.. but I'll blame that on the big lunch I had.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

so are you all by your inability to reply


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm so close to having 2k posts


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Which is a small step for most post whores out there... but a large step for me


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I get over 600k on my connection on campus   I only got 300k when I had cable out in town.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

I get over 1200 k/s on my home connection. Full duplex.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Aggh, I dont want to hear about it   how much do you pay?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Oooh, 1999 posts.  Wasnt the best year, but not too shabby.  Ummm, was living in Iceland.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

2000, moved to Italy for two years...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Met Jenny while I was in Italy   Well, met her on IM


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

About $ 40 us a month. Or something like that. Is it that cheap by US standards?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

My sister used to live in Italy.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, $40 for that connection is a very good deal IMO.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Italy is a nice place, I enjoyed it.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, I enjoyed it to. Excellent culture.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I was stationed in Italy for a couple years.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

Id like some chiquitos. <-- grandpa simpson. Whatta diddlio is a chiquito anyhow?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

tomato thrower!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

Ah the great tomatoe festival of... er... is it pamplona?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

or the giant chess board that used real people in Vicenza...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

lol, im bored


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

me too! I am just waiting for the football games to come on!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

There is one of those chessboards 200 meters from where I live. I can never find 32 people and an opponent though...


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

in like 10 min Im gonna go shopping (beer and other nutritios things) n then Im gonna stay up all night and watch football. Or pass out.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

my  cousin said it's rainy and 38 degrees in VA


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

hey david


----------



## JJJ (Jan 18, 2004)

damn I heard snow. Is i real grass in the stadium?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

hey GBC


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I will take a nice hot shower right now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

nice hot shower sounds goodddd


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

It is cold here in my apartment right now so I think a hot shower will do just the trick for me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

yep, and a cup of hot tea!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Now that feels better that I just took a hot shower!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Now I will make myself a cup of hot chocolate!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

What an exciting life I lead! I am happy over a hot shower and hot chocolate!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i get happy over flavored lip gloss 

what kind of hot chocolate r u making?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

It's Nestle's double chocolate meltdown!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

SUGAR!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes but today is ok! Cheatday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

im gonna hit 1000 today


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i dont know when im going to cheat..lets see how long i can hold out for


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Your only 6 away from 4 digit posts!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

You can do that hanging off a lightbulb! Just start posting smileys!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

no rush


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i wish it was time to eat..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Well looks like everyone left here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess I am here by myself for a bit


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

so what shall I talk to my self about??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Hmmmm..., Let's see...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

maybe some haiku's


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Food
Oh gloriuos food
I eat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Flower
In the sun
Needing water


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Snow
all around me
so cold


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

swaying in the shadows
of the ancient oak,
honeysuckle berries


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

what?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

They are haiku's


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

passed from nose to nose,
a torn leaf
of pitcher sage


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

pausing on the trail???
I run my hand
through brush grass


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

white cabbage butterfly
rises from scattered toyon berries
through the horse???s hooves


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

remind me the rules of haikus?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

English haiku's are generally 10 to 14 syllable long [as compared to Jpapnese which is17 syllables long]


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

There is also  senryu, which is a less seasonal and less nature centered variety of haiku


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

senryu type haiku's personality is more playful, humourous, ironic, satirical. More vulgar sometimes, too.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

a red berry on the trail
I look up
to the chickadee???s song


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Seeing Heeholler
I smash my computer
to bits


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

afternoon shade???
moss rubbed off
where the branches touch


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Seeing Heeholler
> I smash my computer
> to bits


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Eggs post
in added frustration
to nonsensical nonsense


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

roots exposed
at the trail???s edge . . .
a banana slug???s path


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

late afternoon sun???
jumping in the leaf pile
to hear the crunch


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

The wind
site not seen
from unseen breathe


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And now, a short word from our sponsors! 
[insert commercial here]

Buuuuddd
Weiiiiiisss
EEEEErrrrrr

[end commercial]


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

a jagged barb
your haiku
like drinking poison


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

stinky fingers
a sure sign
of itchy ass


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

drinking poison
the bottle empties
death comes


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

My haiku
trembling words
of stupid boy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

jays squawk
from redwood tops???
the hush of distant traffic


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

death it comes
all too slowly
to end the pain


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

three stooges
boink smack slap
moe winces


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

shotgun blast
feathers fall to ground
bluejay squacks its last


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

moe winces
curly fries
not his favorite


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

death
though none escape
a sleeping slumber


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

larry laughs
curly woot woot's
revenge is moe's


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

naked
as the morning dew
to the rising sun


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

cavities
"too late for us"
I tell my toothbrush


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Reading books
I study for class
my mind wanders


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

eyes staring
seeing all
underwstanding little


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

wandering minds
of attention
retains 25 percent


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

studying hard
no breaks
I retain nothing


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

reality
to live a life
as a fantasy


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

picture worth
thousand words
$.27 at Walgreens


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Actually Eggs I learned on class last semester that when the Professor talk, thaey tell 100%, we hear 50 % and only retain 25 % of what is said in class


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

peanut butter
is like
no other!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

fantasy is subjective
for me
a month without bills


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

peanut butter
jar closed away
awaiting release


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha, or less... theres a bell curve involved no doubt, as they tend to apply one to everything mind oriented.  However, over time that initial 25% becomes an even smaller percentage.  25% is like a day or two.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

eyeing lonely jar
Greek jumps
but misses PB


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

my bed calls me
with sleepy eyes
and sensual voice


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

peanut butter calls
Greeky listens
but doesn't  hear


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

wax on wax off
young greeky
to capture your PB


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Life is but
A peanut butter jar
filled with jelly


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

it taunts
from its place
cabinet door opens


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

nature calls
I dont hear
and wet my pants


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Jenny is going to roll her eyes if she sees that last one  As well she should..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Cabinet doors open
out walk
three blind mice


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

pants wet
diaper unused
sits on shelf


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

old man
I sit
in huggies

* doesnt necessarily qualify due to length, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

spoon
glistening in the light
asks to enter


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Huggies and false teeth
Agggh the old man thinks
life is good


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

voices above
see the spoon
enters without inhibition


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

beautiful spoon
full of Peanut butter
enter my mouth


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Prince
selling our Haikus
to make money


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky smiles
jar remains
at arms length


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

IM shut down
without doubt
our Haikus fail


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

satisfaction
face contorts
smile refrains to come


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky smiles
behind back
she holds a hammer


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky swings
hammer falls
Eggs and Heeholler fall


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

greeky needs
to workout
desperately


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

On the floor
Eggs and Heeholler
clutch stomachs in laughter


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky senses
needs are needed
weather permits


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

freshfallen white snow 
lazy gymgoers
makes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Eggs and Heeholler laugh
plastic hammer
does nothing


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

afraid of fat
creeping back 
onto hips


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

diet is fine
must be a mental 
issue


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

fear of nothing
Justin confronts
mouth full of dessert


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

fear
all who have
all can conquer


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

text boy wrote back
at 7am
but no reply


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

who comes home
at 7 am
anyway


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Its been fun, I'm off to get some food everyone


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

a new record
four digits
GBC rejoices!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

bye eggs!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

See ya Eggs!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

haha
i wanted my 1000th
for journal


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

sloppy Haiku
help Eggs
achieve Post whore status


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

text boy
fingers stiff
misses out on what could have been


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

later!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> text boy
> fingers stiff
> misses out on what could have been


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

will iget
to 2000
by end of night


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

yesterday
i texted back
with these words..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

whos fault is that
(that he 
didnt get a kiss)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

and "im headin home
early dont feel
so great"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

pretending 
i have a life
not home sick


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

damn site crashed on me again!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

just got back on here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

life
I have none
just a pretend one


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

and he writes back
at 7am
i just got home


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

single
such as i 
only wishing otherwise


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

its my fault
why not feeling
well?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

oh these games
we play
stupid men


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

what should i 
write back
i wonder


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

home
where I am now
watching, waiting, wondering...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i want
a diet soda
trying to resist..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

games 
part of life
changes with age


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

water
or crystal light
better than diet soda


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

what should i
write back
to him?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

crystal light
not that much
healthier


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

to wite 
is to write 
what your heart tells you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

crystal light 
still much better 
than diet soda


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

how so?
aspartame
sugar addiction..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

what does that name
in the name thread
for you mean Greeky?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

dont have to put
as much into the water
so you can adjust it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

soda af any kind 
is inherently worse
I feel


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

paraskevi
its greek
means friday


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

not many people
online the site
due to access problem most likely


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

named after
grandmother
fathers side


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

and is Pareskevi you
given name
or nickname??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

given name
vivian just
common english equivalent


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

about to grab
a diet soda
bored..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

diet soda
calls to Greeky
diet soda wins


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

texted with
yep
gettin over a cold


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

no mention of
his late arrival
home


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

did Greeky
ever register 
to that other palce yet


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

actin like
i couldnt care 
less


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

when in fact
i care 
way too much


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

greekys been reading
but forgetful
to register


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky is in lust!
Greeky is in lust!
Greeky is in lust!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky must register
so I can say hello
over there too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

diet pepsi vanilla
a lonely girl
comforts..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

comforts 
the human pleasure
we all attain


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

people reading this
thread recently
will wonder WTF


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

and wonder why
we talk
in three sentences


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

who gives a 
fuck
is what i say


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

we do
cause we care 
about you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

yes but
does text boy
care about me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

ugh
diet pepsi
stomach unsettles


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

if text boy cares
he will text you
instead of playing games


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

yes but
he didnt ask me 
out this weekend..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

his loss
he will regret it
later on


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

painfully bored
also in pain
life sucks


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

dittio here
i am painffully bored
lets go out somewhere tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

in the snow
i cant go out
im also sick.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

same here 
I cant really go either
damn snow!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Colts game 
gerttring good now
see what happens


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

2 minutes to play
21 to 14
lets see what happens


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Payton Manning comes out
they put a second
back on the clok


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

incomplete
a one touch down game
two minute warning


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Bruschi
on the ground
Maybe injured


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

1:51
4 th quarter
3rd and 10


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

can they do it
a miracle
atleast go into OT


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

4th and 10


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

incomplete. Uh ohh!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Bob Kraft is clapping


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Colts call a time out


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

NE is about to win there 14th game in a row


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Colts recover football


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Its not over yet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

it is in review right now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Nope Colt dont get ball after review


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

everybody out of timeout now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

NE gets field goal


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

You can pretty much say


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

GAME OVER!
Well there is 50 seconds to play


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

What can Indy do in 50 seconds?? CAn they really get 10 piont in 50 seconds to tie it?
I think not...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And Greeky disapeared on me again!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

NE is going to the Superbowl!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Having fun Hee?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

So, Patriots it is.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am having a blast Eggs!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am actually conducting a study


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

*crunch crunch crunch*


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

on the psychological benefits of talking to ones self


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

oh wait, ur supposed to suck on these...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey! Put them chips back down GBC! I hear ya crunching them!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I need to change out of my jeans


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

since I am not going anywhere tonight I will get into my swetrpants


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll be much more comfy that way neway


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going to get into my bed and take a nap!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Its hard to believe that you have less posts that I do.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Cause you whore it up something serious.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Recent headline "White men still dominate university professorships at the nation's top science and engineering schools, even where many of the doctoral students are women and minorities"

Who the hell cares, black men still dominate football, basketball, etc.   Do I see anybody complaining about that?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i was crunching on cough drops 

sugarrr...somewhat justified...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Of course not.  Plus, its mostly white men that teach those positions because it takes some serious science nerds... I wouldnt complain personally about not being able to fill the position.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I have only recently really to start post whoring. I actually wanted to keep most of my post in traing and nutrition when I first came here and besides I just read alot here but decided WTF, I might as well post whore! By the way I post on more than one site too!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah yeah, you start off with cough drops and next thing you know you're eating twinkies!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Thats just crazy.  I've been a member here since the beginning of 2002 and you're catching up quick.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

well, you only joined 7 months after I did... so its not all that bad.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm doing half decently in the stats.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Haiku grow old?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm caught up with David in the 7 day stats.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Never thought that would happen.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Alright, later all, I'm going to take a nap... will be on later.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

ciao!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

moce!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Hejda!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Aufweidersehn!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Adios!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I knew a German one when I was in Germany but I forgot it. I think it was Chuse [<SP?]


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Ah to remeber the languages. I really wish I kept up on the Italian and Germn but I didn't!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh and the haiku will continue later


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am quite impressed with GBC's post whore status!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

She is becoming quite the post whore!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Go GBC!!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am watching the singing of the National Anthem right now for the Panthers/Eagles game


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

God I love America!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i have nothing better to do


----------



## Dero (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have nothing better to do


Right!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

It means he doesn't believe you!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello everyone!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

David! How goes it KPW!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

ummm so why would i be sittin on my comp 24/7 if i had other better things to do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

What's up everyone?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I am quite impressed with GBC's post whore status!




Also, it is COLD and BLIZZARD like up there in the Northeast, too!

It's not like her options are to go to the beach and tan or sit out on the beachfront eating dinner!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll hit 10,000 tomorrow


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> David! How goes it KPW!!!




Not to bad!  I went out on my usual Sunday and had Coal Fire burning pizza ala brickoven to you northerners!  

Wish I could have Chicago pizza, though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

David- so many posts in a row!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

TGS is gonna lose


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

anyone who can keep up with me here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If not I'm going to post articles


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Bodybuilding of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

i just ate my dinner


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

turkey burgers and Green beans


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i am also sick


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

No peas tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

still sick greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

what article should i start with?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

We are posting haiku's rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

maybe the carb cycle


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll hit 10,000 tomorrow



With us here tonight, I can't imagine you NOT being able to hit that mark!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I should bring Greeky a nice hot bowl of Chicken soup!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

posting haiku's?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am shooting for 2 grand tonight!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Think I can do it???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm only here for a short while


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, Japanese version type poems.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'M GOING TO BEAT TGS!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i am also sick


There!!!
The real reason!!!
   

Hiya all!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Of course you can do it Hee!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Why you here for a short while rock??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, I know what a haiku is Hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I will try to do it tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Gotta spend time with my wife also!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

even if I have to babble to myself all night long!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

no rice noodles flour or carrots in the soup


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why are you doing Haiku's?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> anyone who can keep up with me here?




  I can but I have my keyboard and I usually am working on my lines for the music demo!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

am I interrupting?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no rice noodles flour or carrots in the soup




ya' better NOT!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

we were bored 
bein silly
haikus pretty


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

There wont be any of that in the soup GBC.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Can you now david?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> am I interrupting?




No, it's just that when an idea comes up, I can't whore for 1 min.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll have to go back and read the haiku's


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I will make it myself


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Can you now david?



I'm gonna whore until you hit 10,000!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha, david


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And personally drive the 30 mins to Oldbridge to give it to you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

so whats left, chicken? broth? pepper? celery maybe onions..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I won't make it tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

8:00 is the cut off for me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am just teasing you GBC


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Didn't we do Haiku's not once but TWICE here?  OR, is this a seperate project, Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

can't do 185 in that amount of time


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am really gonna cook it up and eat it myself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I want TGS to see me CLOSE


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

he'll think he can still win


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> so whats left, chicken? broth? pepper? celery maybe onions..



As long as it's homemade and preferably no onions.  Cooked onions equal sugar.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

work his butt off like never before


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I feel that if I decide to do Haiku's, I will split them into many daily segments as I see fit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

not knowing I'm watching in the background


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> he'll think he can still win




what is this contest exactly?  22,000??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

and just as he thinks he has me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

For me, it is for 2000!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

BLAM. I kick his ass


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I will shoot for that tonight too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The contest was to 10,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

TGS is about 6-700 behind me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think that I can do 123 post by then!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

yes i almost deleted onions but i put them back for flavor and decided i wouldnt eat them anyway LOL
what else can go in soup thats ok?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

So I will win


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

it's a given


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

THEN I will have a new goal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

unless he hits it tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

and posts all night


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And what goal will that be???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Well lets see....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

but i don't think he will do that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think that I will make


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

3,000 hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

A goal to atleast make


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

3001!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Shoot for the stars


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

dinner..bbl


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

wow, 3001 Hee. Good goal


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Although I will have a lot of


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

See ya Greeky


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Posting to do for tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

what are you having?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Greeky is leaving me again???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

She forget how close I live to her


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

She could have invited me to dinner!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm thirsty


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And she didn't!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

My supplements should be here soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

sorry Hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am thirsty too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

let me find an article


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

do we need some beer?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

How about retool your chest


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I dunno, I want a beer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You've read your Muscle & Fitness chest training superfeature, and you're pumped to start today:


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I too may post some articles


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"Bring on the bench press!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I will copy and paste a few in a few minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Where are the car keys - I'm going to the gym!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Whoa, hold on there, Silver.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm back!!  Found a nice string section!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Running out to perform the most raucous chest-pounding session of your life, wildly doing every exercise imaginable for a 30-set marathon, isn't the best way to build sternum-splitting pecs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

(But it is a great way to be too sore to lift your arms for three days.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Instead, you need a planned approach to ensure consistent, appreciable gains over time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Step back, set those keys down and pick up a pencil - here's how to design a personal chest-crunching workout, step by step.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Exercise Selection: 2-3 presses, 1-2 flyes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why? The chest is basically one pectoralis major muscle on each side of the sternum


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

(the pectoralis minor lies under the major, but it doesn't perceptibly contribute to chest size).


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Because of its unique shape and attachments to the bones of the shoulder girdle, you can effectively stress the upper, middle and lower portions of the pectoralis with incline, flat and decline pressing or flye exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Beginners, seemingly without fail, gravitate to the flat-bench press.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I wonder if I should start a whore journal!    Everything but diet and workout in the journal section!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

:devil:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

But if you make the flat-bench press the mainstay of your routine, you'll soon find yourself with meaty middle pecs, while your upper chest remains flatter than a three-day-old cola.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"Most people who start bodybuilding are most likely doing flat-bench presses to see how strong they are," notes former Arnold Classic champ Nasser El Sonbaty.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"I'd recommend leading with incline presses instead, because targeting your upper chest is more difficult."


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

breath!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

For ultimate development, stick with the free weights, he adds.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"A lot of people don't like free weights, because they can be painful.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Instead, they waste their time by doing a lot of cables or machines.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Machines have a place in a workout, but they should never replace barbells and dumbbells."


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Exercise Order: Presses first, flyes second


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why? Presses are multijoint movements.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Simply put, you recruit more muscle with a multijoint movement than a single-joint movement like a flye


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

(where the angle in your elbows is locked throughout the range of motion),


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

and more muscle recruitment leads to more muscle stimulation and growth.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

are you typing from a textbook or magazine?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yet you don't always have to stick to this scheme, says David Sandler, MS, CSCS, CCS, professor of exercise science at Florida International University (Miami).


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey David, copying it from online


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"In a press, the work of the chest is sometimes limited because other muscles give out earlier," he says.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"For example, bench presses sometimes don't stress the chest to its full extent because the anterior deltoids or triceps fatigue first.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

To alleviate this, you may want to try pre-exhausting your pecs with a flye movement, either with dumbbells or on a pec deck, before pressing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Or, after your pressing set, you can do an immediate blowout set of flyes to thoroughly exhaust the pectoral fibers."


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I know have an electric guitar in hand to relearn a part of this song from the band I'm helping!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

??????


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Sets & Reps: 10-12 sets, 6-12 reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why? Not including one or two warm-up sets, a beginner shouldn't do more than 10-12 sets total for his or her chest.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey David, copying it from online




I just noticed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Many gym-goers prefer to continually add sets in their quest for a muscle burn, in the process using weights that are too light while going through the motions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Instead, limit your sets and make each one count.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Journey past that dreaded pain precipice, and sweat, grunt and tax your muscle beyond its current limitations to finish the set.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That's how you prompt a muscle to grow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

As for reps, most bodybuilders espouse 6-12 per set.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any fewer than six and the set likely won't be of significant enough duration to spur growth.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am about to steal stuff off the internet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any more than 12 and you're blurring the line between maximal hypertrophy and muscle endurance.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

not written by me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Rest: 30 seconds to two minutes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

and copy and paste it here


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

You're worse than Crash typing up lyrics!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why? To spur muscle growth, don't underestimate the importance of keeping the muscle active.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

because it is fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That means long rest periods are out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nasser has a simple rule of thumb to help stay on track:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The best break is as long as it takes your partner to do his or her set.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

well at least you're not typing one word each!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you're not training with someone, spend as much time doing the exercise as you are on the break."


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Weight Selection: Use a combination of pyramiding and straight sets


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why? While pyramiding has a place in a successful chest regimen, Sandler contends that the technique is often overused.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

It's hard to say which of your back muscles is the most important. They're all necessary for certain functions and motions. The topmost muscles allow you to move your neck, and they work in concert with your shoulder muscles to help you lift. Mid-back muscles like the erector spinae allow you to bend over and stand back up


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Lower-back muscles, like the quadratus, work together with the oblique abdominal muscles, helping to support your spine and giving you greater range of movement. If anyone of these muscle areas is weaker than the others, it can lead to serious back pain and leave you open to a muscle pull or worse.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"Pyramiding your weight up on each successive set is a good technique if you're trying to peak for a max lift or break a plateau, but probably isn't the best way to achieve steady improvements," he explains.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

The stronger and more flexible your back is, the better you'll feel, You'll stand straighter, you'll breathe better and you'll have more power with less pain." The following section is filled with several exercises.  You will find two general species of these exercises though: The pulling kind such as pull-ups and the rowing kind such as bent over barbell rows.  Either way the back is a complex muscle, but we know how to get the most out of your gym time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"If you pyramid all the time, you tend to see smaller gains, because you spend too much time peaking without building a sufficient base to peak with."


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The answer is to cycle your training, building a base with routines geared toward straight sets, then focusing on pyramiding near the end of a cycle as you strive for new levels of strength.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Incline Bench Isolation Rows
What exercise accomplishes: This exercise works each side of the upper back independently.  Using dumbbells forces each side of the body to work up to its own capacity, rather than running the risk of having the stronger side assist out the weaker one.  This is also an excellent way to add mass on the Rhomboids, which is prime for middle back thickness.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"Remember to continually use heavy enough weights that stress the muscles to failure or near-failure, whether pyramiding or using the straight-set approach," Sandler adds.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Set a bench to a 45 degree angle and grab a pair of dumbbells.  (B)  You will essentially position yourself the exact opposite of the way you would on a incline bench press.  Which simply means that you should lie face down, with your head however just above the bench.  Your feet should support you and stay steady throughout the movement.  (C)  Allow the weights to hang naturally, with your palms down.  (D) Now row the weight up just as you would with normal dumbbell rows.  At the top squeeze the living daylights out of your back muscles, then slowly and under control allow the weight to come down getting a complete stretch in the lats.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Frequency: One workout every 5-6 days


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why? Follow two basic rules when it comes to training chest (or any bodypart, for that matter):


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Cable Dead lifts 

I like to implement these as a finisher to regular dead lifts for the back.  I say this because you cannot use extreme poundages, but you can apply constant tension to your back muscles.  After you finish a deadlift routine, complete it with a few sets of cable deads!  This exercise enhances back thickness


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't train it if it's still sore from the previous session, and give larger bodyparts, such as chest, at least 72-96 hours between training sessions, preferably longer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Muscles grow at rest, not in the gym.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Position Yourself on a low cable pulley, as if you were going to perform cable rows.  I use an overhand/underhand grip on these, as I do with all my deadlifts.  The important thing is to make sure that you feel comfortable with yours.  (B)  Bend your knees a bit, and allow the cable to tug on your lats.  Essentially your starting position should emphasize a full stretch in this area!  (C) Concentrating fully your lats pull backward and down, keeping your hands close to your thighs until you are laying on your back.  When you reach this position squeeze your lats with all your might!  You should fill blood flowing into the target area!  This is where the constant tension comes into play, as you squeeze your lats the cables continue to apply stress to them.  (D)  Return to the starting position with the cable rubbing against your thighs on the way up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

You need to provide sufficient time to not only repair damaged muscle but to spur muscle protein synthesis above and beyond what's necessary to simply correct the damage.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That supercompensation of protein synthesis results in larger muscles, and is the body's mechanism to make sure it can handle the heavy load next time it's asked to.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

test


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Prone dumbbell rows 

This exercise thoroughly blasts the Rhomoids adding tremendous thickness to the back.  The position allows for tremendous isolation, because it eliminates cheating.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any less than 72 hours and you simply haven't given your body enough opportunity to complete that all-important building process.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Lie face down on a bench.  With your palms facing inward (neutral grip), raise the dumbbells as high as you can to the side of your body and squeeze for a peak contraction. (B)  Now lower all the way down and repeat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Final Thoughts


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Two Arm Dumbbell Pullovers 

This isolates the lats like no other exercise!  By utilizing two dumbbells, you will force each side of your back to work independently of the other!  Pullovers also build muscle on the rib cage and pectorals


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Even the best-laid workout plan will do nothing for your physique without one key element: consistency.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation: (A) Hold a dumbbell in each hand, and either lie on your back along a flat bench or across a bench. Start with a slight elbow bend and maintain this throughout the movement. Concentrate on making the lats do the work, not the triceps. (B)  Lower the dumbbells as far behind the head as comfortable. Return all the way up in an arching motion, pause for a peak contraction, then lower back to the bottom position.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Implementation:  (A)  Position Yourself on a low cable pulley, as if you were going to perform cable rows.  I use an overhand/underhand grip on these, as I do with all my deadlifts.  The important thing is to make sure that you feel comfortable with yours.  (B)  Bend your knees a bit, and allow the cable to tug on your lats.  Essentially your starting position should emphasize a full stretch in this area!  (C) Concentrating fully your lats pull backward and down, keeping your hands close to your thighs until you are laying on your back.  When you reach this position squeeze your lats with all your might!  You should fill blood flowing into the target area!  This is where the constant tension comes into play, as you squeeze your lats the cables continue to apply stress to them.  (D)  Return to the starting position with the cable rubbing against your thighs on the way up.




Oh, you're in on this too??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"For the first three months, you may be ambitious and never miss a workout, but sometimes people get lazy and have to restart again," Nasser states.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Seated rope cable rows to neck 

Seated cable rows to the neck will help thicken your upper back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"Your bodybuilding efforts should be a daily endeavor.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

cabin fever rocks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Consistency leads to improvement.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Use a rope???it will reduce the stress on your forearms and wrists and allow you to concentrate on the task at hand (which is upper back work).  Take hold of the two separate rope handles, place your feet firmly on the block in front of you and let your arms extend all the way forward feeling a stretch In the lats. (Grab the ends of the rope as if you were grasping a pair of hammers. ) (B)  IN this position row at an angle to your neck.  Pause at the top for a peak contraction to tax your rhomboids and then lower at the same angle, back to the starting position.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

never saw cabin fever


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going to get McDonald's!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

One-armed eccentric chin-ups 

This is an extremely advanced exercise and I only recommend it for advanced athletes!  However, it can be done safely when using ??? machine assisted pull-ups ???  If you have one of these, then you can use it if you are advanced or not.  Here we tax the lats, emphasizing one side at a time.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

you better go see it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Someone with less genetic potential but more dedication can make better improvements than someone who is genetically gifted but doesn't regularly go to the gym


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Pull up with two arms, pause, and slowly transfer the load to your non-dominant arm. (B)  From this point, lower yourself under control until the lats and elbow flexors of the working arm are fully stretched. Reset your dominant hand on the handle and pull yourself up until your set is complete.  Rest and repeat with other arm.  I suggest a slow negative.  
Note:  In the picture one arm is released.  But you can keep it there for support and still transfer your weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It's not out anymore is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In addition, don't be afraid to vary your workouts from month to month or even week to week.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Like Big Poppa *steroid-free* Pump??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't lock yourself into the same workout; you can (and should) stick with basic exercises, but vary the order, sets, rep range - even throw in techniques like forced reps, supersets or rest-pause for extra stimulus.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Seated Reverse Barbell Rows 

Here we thicken the middle and upper back


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It's not out anymore is it?



This is where you go to the store, buy a 95" TV and in 29 days, return it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Keep it fresh, and you'll keep coming back for more! M&F


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

(A)  Take a seat on the edge of a bench with a barbell in front of your.  Using a shoulder width, underhand grip (palm facing up).  (B) Pull the bar to the middle of the trunk. Pause for a peak contraction and lower slowly under control.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Hee, are you eating McDonald's?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha, I would love it too much to return it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Decline Cable pullovers 

Cable pullovers are one of the best all around and technique sound exercises I know of.  Its unfortunate that they are not used more often.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Start the exercise by laying back on a decline bench that is positioned so that your head is right next to the low cable pulley.  You should attach a triceps rope to the machine.  Using the triceps rope, allow your arms to stretch backwards only as far as the lats are still engaged. Make sure your hands are over the pulley. (B)  Initiate movement by flexing the lats and performing a "soft elbow" straight arm pullover. Practice this movement before your working sets to realize when the cable creases your forehead. This would be a good time to stop the movement.  (C)  Return the weight by reversing the pattern slowly to the next starting position.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

alright you clowns!  I'm going to get Mcdonald's so I can watch the Simpson's, whore online and eat crap!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Learning alot from Hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Decline Hammer curl bar pullovers 

Hammer Pullovers are an excellent way to finish off the lats!  They will never let you down when used as a finisher!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, I would love it too much to return it



Then, that's where you go to the next retail store, buy it again, return it in 29 days again!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation: (A) Start the exercise by laying back on a decline bench. Using a hammer curl bar (also called a triceps bar) allow your slightly bent arms to stretch backwards until you get a complete stretch in the lats.  (B)  In this position, pull the weight back upward in an arching motion.  Pause when the bar is directly over your pecs for a peak contraction.  (C)  Now slowly lower back to the starting position.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Simpsons on soon


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Side-to-side chins 

This movement will force your body to have to adapt to an extremely different movement than it is used to.  One of the extreme benefits is that it stresses both sides of your back equally.  You will literally be astounded by the growth received using this variation of the chinup.  It will widen your upper back like never before!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Position yourself into a wide-grip pull-up position. (B)  Instead of pulling yourself straight up, pull toward one hand at a time.  You might even rub your chin against each hand as you go to it, to ensure a complete peak contraction and range of motion, or you can kiss your wrists.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

so much to learn from you David


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

then, what you do is go back to the same sales guy 2 months ago from that store, buy the same exact model, get the 5 yr. warrany, return it again and most likely his commission money he counted on he'd had already spent because he was a gambling greedy bastard!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Mixed Grip Chin 

The mixed grip chin is an excellent way to prepare yourself for the one arm chin-up.  It requires similar, but not as much ability.  It does however, like the one arm chin, stress one side of the back more than the other.  For this reason you will need to alternate hand positioning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

and arrested development


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation: (A) These will be performed like regular pull-ups except: In the mixed-grip variation, you'll place the hands about shoulder-width apart, but with one hand facing away from you and the other with its palms forward. The side using the palms facing you grip is going to get the greatest portion of the load. (B)  Make sure to perform an equal amount of work for both arms by reversing the grips on each alternating set. The stronger you are, the wider a grip you should use.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Simpsons on soon




Correction:

Simpson's and McDonald's!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

that's awful David !!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

One-armed chins 

Besides showing off to the ladies, these widen each side of the back, independently from the other.  They take tremendous, skill, balance and coordination, on top of muscular strength.  You might master them on an assisted pull-up machine to start or use mixed chins to build coordination and strength.  The width you receive from these makes them well worth the effort!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Mcdonalds will be on?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A) Place one hand(palms facing you ) on a pull-up bar and the free hand on a rope or towel that you have hung from the bar (for support).  I simply rap my towel around the bar and grasp it.  Start by grasping the rope up high for your pull-ups and as you continue to get stronger, you'll be able to place your hand lower and lower on it. 

Now with your full concentration on the arm grasping the bar, perform your pull-ups as strictly as possible.  When your finished, repeat with opposite arm.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> then, what you do is go back to the same sales guy 2 months ago from that store, buy the same exact model, get the 5 yr. warrany, return it again and most likely his commission money he counted on he'd had already spent because he was a gambling greedy bastard!




Furthermore.. he has to retro his commission because again, he was a greedy snake-bastard!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Never saw anyone do a one armed chin


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Mcdonalds will be on?




Not on but in my mouth!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Face Pulls 

Consider this to be a pure, upper back width movement.  You need to realize that without an extremely wide upper back, you will never develop the coveted x-shape of a bodybuilder.  This not only isolates the upper back, it also blasts the rear delts into submission!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I wished they delivered!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation: (A)  Stand in front of the pull down machine with your hands spaced on the bar wider than shoulder width. (B)  Standing back, pull the bar to your face while keeping your elbows out. Now, squeeze your upper back muscles from 2-5 seconds, and lower under control.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Simpsons is not on tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Static Pullups 

Static Pullups in my opinion are as painful, if not more painful than the almighty squat.  Nothing will test your mental strenght more than these!  However, I also liken it to the squat as far as gains are concerned.  These widen the back perhaps like no other exercise!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation: (A) Grasp a chinning bar with an overhand grip, hands wider than shoulder width. (B) Now pull yourself up so that the back of your neck touches the bar.   (C)  Hold yourself in this position until failure or an amount of time you have specified.  ( See 60 seconds and grow man grow article ) 

Variations:  You can perform these super wide, medium grip, close or shoulder width, each stresses the lats in a different way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

NFC  championship is on instead


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Never saw anyone do a one armed chin




I have..... this guy, he's like 4'10", weighs about 165 lbs, solid muscle and he shows off by doing those and other "little man" tricks.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Personally he's a PUNK ASS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That sucks!! I was looking forward to it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Overhead One Arm Cable Rows 

Here we work each side of the back independently from the other


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

and 

BITCH!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Punk ass, haha


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

did you hear what I said about the Simpsons?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Implementation:  (A)  Take a seat on a lat Pull down machine and attach a handle or rope to it so that you can use one arm.  Place the hand you will not be using on its respective thigh or wherever you feel comfortable.  (B)  No with one arm reach up and grasp the handle so that it is straight up and fully extended.  You should feel an extreme stretch in the side of the back that is being worked.  (C)  Begin the movement by pulling down on the weight, when your arm forms a 90 degree angle finish the movement by rowing the weight all the way back just as you would with a free weight one arm dumbbell row.  When your elbow is fully extended backward squeeze your lats as if there was no tomorrow!  (B)  Slowly and under control return to the starting position, getting a complete stretch in the lat area.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

how crappy is that


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

You can see my tolerance level has lowered as with my BF lately!

Another reason why my journal is CLOSED!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've been looking forward to it all week


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> did you hear what I said about the Simpsons?



no?  Oh wait, delay because of football or CANCELLED bc/ of football?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

nothing wrong with that David! 'roids will do that to you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey! I am stealing these off the internet and posing them here! They are not mine! 
But I did stay in a Hoilday express last night...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Cancelled


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> nothing wrong with that David! 'roids will do that to you




I'm not taking steroids, that's the sCARY part!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

they have it scheduled up till like 11


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I got into a fight with this 50 year old drunk indian the other night.

The fight did NOT last long!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've gotta jet


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Simpson's are on at 11pm??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't like to fight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

why you beating up indians?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

No, simpsons are not on at all


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

But I do have to pee right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

neither is malcolm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

or arrested development


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

When I whipped the guy around, he whipped around and pushed his ass into my crotch (he lost his balance) and that's when I floored him and stuck him to the ground!  He had bloody hands for whatever reasons??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

shows I live on


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I don't like to fight



You should!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

why bloody hands?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I like people to pick fights with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't hit first


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

tonight sucks


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> why you beating up indians?




He was indian!    Maybe a GAY indian based on what he tried to do to me!

Anyhoo, I don't start fights.  He grabbed the our lead singer and tried to touch her there!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

8 more and I'm gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

good for you then David!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> But I do have to pee right now




Rock's holding his hands out for ya!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

im back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I used to get beat up all the time in school


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Fillem up Hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Greeky, what you eat?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> why bloody hands?




Because when I slammed him to the ground face front, he landed on his hands not his face!  

He was lucky!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

TGS loses


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

you didn't get bld on you did you?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I like people to pick fights with me




I'll be right up there then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm soo careful with bld these days


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

People are intimidated by the way I look


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

bout 4oz grilled chicken, salad, small handful peanuts


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Tattoo's and all


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> TGS loses




What was the bet??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

why dont u post a pic hee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm waiting buddy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

So I tend to get prejudged in advance, falsely


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

what tat's you got? I've got quite a few


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

im 100% tat free


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> bout 4oz grilled chicken, salad, small handful peanuts



HEy girlie!  

That's a lot better than soup!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

the bet was just to 10,000. no prize but whore status


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I got then all on my arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry your tat free Greeky


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

you didn't win dude!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Gotta go, catch you later


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

but I will David


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im 100% tat free


Lol! Your funny GBC


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Tattoos I've got none also!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

it would ruin my good girl image


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> but I will David




Too bad you had to go!  I'd love to see you hit that before tomorrow!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

But I like my false badboy image! Not really.
I got them for free, a friend is a tattoo artist


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> it would ruin my good girl image




Are you going to post more pictures, GBC?  I want to see this good-girl image more!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> But I like my false badboy image! Not really.
> I got them for free, a friend is a tattoo artist




False bad boy?  You POSEUR!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

eventually, ive been putting off taking b4 pics forever


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going to MISS MY TRAINER this WEEK!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha! Yes I am David!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> eventually, ive been putting off taking b4 pics forever




Understandable...... but you have a great body!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

ive barely been to the gym in the past week


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Just for that, I am going to post in ypour other journal


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i do NOT have a great body


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I need a new hobby (Trainer-wise)

I wonder if I should hire a second trainer while my first is off to La La land!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And say Hi david, I still think your ugly![j/k]


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

actually, I just received 3 clients today!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

David what are your stats ow?? Height weight etc??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And say Hi david, I still think your ugly![j/k]




I don't get it????


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Who could blame you guys up there!?  I didn't train while up in Vermont!  So damn cold!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

It is a joke david. Thats all!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

No insult was intended!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

its cuz ive been sick


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I know but what were you responding to?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I hope you didn't that it that way!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i do NOT have a great body




Let us give you our personal opinions.  That response of yours is from your abundance of low self esteem!  

I bet you have a curvaceous nice body!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I was just joking that was all. I have seen your pics and you look fantastic, i meant what I said as a joke that is all


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

3 times in the past week (includes today)


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> David what are your stats ow?? Height weight etc??




14 weeks ago- 327 (Steroids-powerlifting)
275 lbs (no steroids- no anything but ephedra)

6'1"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i feel like a total SLACKER


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

david u r a big boy, id be scared of u


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I was just joking that was all. I have seen your pics and you look fantastic, i meant what I said as a joke that is all




Honestly, the "ugly" part didn't phase me but I was wondering what you were responding to!  

But, if you ever say I'm attractive, it's then, when the SHIT will hit the fan!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david u r a big boy, id be scared of u




Haven't you seen my scary pictures, GBC???


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 3 times in the past week (includes today)




IT also sounds like your body is well rested, too.... so that when you go, you'll be at 110%


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david u r a big boy, id be scared of u




Well, I'll be seeing Katie here in 4 weeks so I'm sure she'll report back!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i feel like a total SLACKER




Based on your improvements, I don't see that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The Side Effects of Steroids


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In general, and especially through the mass media, anabol/androgenic steroids are usually frowned upon


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

lol, u cant see my improvements cuz u havent seen me and no david havent seen them show me pics


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Hee,

How's the world of LW?  I have to get over there soon to close out that journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Steroids are not only accused of causing many severe side effects, but also there are ethical and moral doubts involved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The mass media's sensational news coverage has contributed greatly to this negative information.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

During the anti-steroid campaign, the press deliberately used those cases of illness that occurred during steroid intake and were documented in the scientific literature to warn and scare everyone taking these drugs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Due to a possible negative publicity it was not mentioned, however, that in most of the cases the patients already had severe diseases and health problems prior to steroid therapy.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, u cant see my improvements cuz u havent seen me and no david havent seen them show me pics



I'll email them over to you!  I can't put them up here in IM.com because of  a particular person who puts my pictures up on his bedroom wall! and looks at them before he goes to bed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Steroids are basically prescription drugs that influence various physiological processes and consequently, have potential side effects.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

sounds like ephedra


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

When diagnosing these side effects one must tell the toxic from the hormone-induced side effects.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This important difference is usually omitted by the official authorities, in part, due to pure ignorance but also on purpose, since only in this way the spread of lies and false information is possible.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

david r u serious?
nobody even puts my pics up..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In the category of the toxic side effects of anabolic/androgenic steroids, the potential effects on the liver are most apparent.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

These can manifest themselves in various dysfunctions of the liver.


----------



## Dero (Jan 18, 2004)

David is just another big TEDDY BEAR!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In the literature, cases have been mentioned where it came to a cholastasis (bile obstruction in the liver), a peliosis hepatis (bloodfilled cavities in the liver tissue, cysts), or liver cancer with the use of anabolic/ androgenic steroids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It is of great importance that these manifestations could almost exclusively be seen in those patients who previously had undergone a long-term steroid therapy and already had extensive liver damage or suffered from other internal diseases prior to the intake of steroids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It is of further interest that the administered steroid medication consisted almost exclusively of the 17-alpha alkylated, oral androgenic steroids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Especially the potentially liver-toxic substances methyltestosterne and oxymetholone were given in the course of therapy without suspension for several years.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Evidence that steroids cause similar liver damage in healthy athlete3 could only be found in one or two rare cases, which is neither of statistic relevance nor allows for the preconception to expect liver damage by consumption of anabolic/androgenic steroids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

"Insofar as a connection between steroid intake and tumor development could be established, until now, there is no evidence where testosterone or a testosterone ester is responsible for liver cancer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The reason had always been the androgen/anabolic with an alkyl substitute on the C-1 7 alpha of the steroid molecule...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Accordingly it seems that testosterone and its esters are not (or are slightly) liver-toxic...


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david r u serious?
> nobody even puts my pics up..




Yeah, ask Firestorm!!!  Matter of fact hun, he lives in your state, too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Toxic liver damage: this, as mentioned above, is only expected with 17alpha alkyl derivatives...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

With a proper choice of the drug, there is no danger here."


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> David is just another big TEDDY BEAR!!!




Hey Dero!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

(From: Doping - verbotene Arzneimittel im Sport, Dirk Clasing, Manfred Donike, et al, pages 60 and 63).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

hey dero


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Rock is striving for his 10,000 posts and when he gets it, his wife is going to kick his ass for being a computer goon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

At this time it once again must be stressed that nearly all the liver-damaging results have been found in patients whose physicians prescribed steroids for the treatment of already existing, serious diseases.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Although one cannot exclude the possibility of liver damage and delayed reaction in the future, empirical data shows that even with repeated, excessive, and prolonged intake of the potentially liver-toxic 1 7-alpha alkylated steroids by athletes, these symptoms rarely occur.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In order to avoid any possible risks, one should. forego the use of I 7-alpha alkylated steroids.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david r u serious?
> nobody even puts my pics up..




I assure you GBC, post some pics up of you and most of us would put your pic up on the wall.  Expecially Crash!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Since a total abandonment of these steroids is impossible for most athletes one should follow strict guidelines regarding the duration of intake and the dosage.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Then, you all disappear except for Rock-whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Far-sighted athletes will therefore interrupt their steroid regimes in regular intervals by either stopping steroid intake alltogether or switching to a (potentially) non-toxic steroid (usually injectable).


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In many cases the problematic steroid will be combined with one or more "milder" steroids which interact in order to keep the dosage of the first at a moderate rate level without diminishing the effectiveness.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

immense scrolling gets annoying..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

In conclusion, one can say that the toxic, critical side effects on the liver occur mostly in those patients who have previously been ill and have received 1 7-alpha alkylated steroids as their treatment over longer periods of time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It is recommended that athletes using oral steroids have their liver function routinely checked by a qualified physician.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The second category of possible undesirable side effects arising during the use of anabolic/androgenic steroids will be summarized under the term "hormone-induced side effects.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

." Simplified, these are the side effects experienced (in various stages) by healthy athletes.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Sustanon
Deca
Test enthanate
Test Cypionate
Winstrol
Halotestin
Clenbuterol
Growth

was everything that made me strong and huge but not muscular BB-wise and when it's abruptly stopped, it turns to plop!

Because the foods that are eaten continue but your body shuts down!!!!

- my experience-my words!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Here, once again, one must also distinguish according to age and sex, since children, young adults, and women react more intensely to the exogenous ingestion of hormones than male adults.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

GBC is a HOTTIE!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Since some side effects have been noticed in both men and women and young adults, we have dispensed with a gender and age-specific classification.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The following information describes some of the most common hormone-induced side effects that may occur in association with the steroid consumption by athletes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Anabolic/androgenic steroids exert an inhibiting effect on the hypothalomohypophysial testicular axis (see chapter:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

The Significance and Function of Testosterone).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

This results in a suppression of the normal testicular function which may further result in a reduced testosterone production, a decreased spermatogenesis, and a testicular atrophy The degree of suppression depends on the duration of the steroid intake, the administered steroid, and the dosage of the steroid.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Hee,
> 
> How's the world of LW?  I have to get over there soon to close out that journal!


How come you gonna close the journal there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

During the beginning of steroid administration one may often notice an increase in libido which, in time can fall below normal standards.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

With the intermittent use of testosterone-stimulating substances, e.g. HCG, these problems may, in some cases, be avoided or at least reduced. Upon completion of the steroid regime, HCG is given to reactivate the testicular function.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

It should be mentioned that all these side effects are completely reversible. "


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david r u serious?
> nobody even puts my pics up..


Send me pics GBC. I will put them up on my wall!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Should I post the last post? Or wait till the morning?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

And I said that because I mean it!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Dman I think I finally caught up with all the scrolling!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> How come you gonna close the journal there!




The Deb factor- Phase 3 is finished and we're at the stage of what "work out" is really at so the secret MUST remain that way!  

Don't worry, I'll fire up something else within, though!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Send me pics GBC. I will put them up on my wall!




You know what?  Are you PMOR????    You are from NJ so you could be him!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Where is Rock's 10,000.... what is he waiting for!!!!??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Where is GBC???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Tadaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I think Rock is relishing in GLORY!!!    LMAO!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I WIN!!! Goodnight  My wife is going to kick my ass now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

who's PMOR?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

It's about time!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I WIN!!! Goodnight  My wife is going to kick my ass now




Dude, did I hear a champagne bottle cork just pop?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Damn rock! You are know an official 5 digiter!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And to think


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I just wanna get to 200 tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> who's PMOR?




Happy reading, hun!  All I was trying to do was be nice and try to help him with a few simple rules to follow.

1) Don't talk about how you want to have sex with me
2) Don't talk about your body parts
3) And, no sexual innuendo's

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21074


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think i will though


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

As long as I stop trying to post on other boards!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I just wanna get to 200 tonight!




You have 47 more to go!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> As long as I stop trying to post on other boards!




How many more boards do you belong to???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Here and LW and 2 others that I really don't wann tell people about! [the other 2 are non bb or nutritoin related]


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm actually enjoying his journal right now!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am posting on them as I come here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

lol david he wants u


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Here and LW and 2 others that I really don't wann tell people about! [the other 2 are non bb or nutritoin related]




  Sex boards!!!>?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I want GBC. Well maybe... She has text boy....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

No david! Not sex boards!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol david he wants u




mmmnnnnn... you outta see his PM's!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I want GBC. Well maybe... She has text boy....




TEXT BOY???  LMAO!!!

GBC, what's up with you and Text Boy anyway.  Sorry, I've been kinda AWOL with that  plus, going through Rocks WHore thread and a million posts is hard to keep up with!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> No david! Not sex boards!




No shame in that "Johnny Wad"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha! You funny david! You get my PM??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, BRB lady and Gent!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

k david! catch you in a bit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

well, he didnt ask me out for this weekend, he texted me yesterday, i texted him back much later, he texted me at 7 this morning, i texted him around 5pm, no response yet, i feel like hes playing games or maybe lost interest


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Now, where did "hottie" go off to?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

whos hottie?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well, he didnt ask me out for this weekend, he texted me yesterday, i texted him back much later, he texted me at 7 this morning, i texted him around 5pm, no response yet, i feel like hes playing games or maybe lost interest




There's the hottie!!  

What's with all this texting?  Does he have larenghetis?  (poor spelling on my part)

He's playing games, get rid of him, Vivian!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

whyyyyy


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> whos hottie?




YOU!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

BRB!  Hee and Hottie!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

*giggle*sniff*Thanks..but why cant i meet a nice guy *sniff*


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am a nice guy Viv!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

and to think....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

You live where I grew up at!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

hee u dont even tell me ur age


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

but that is ok


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think that we shall never meet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

not because of distance...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

but because of age!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

But for me age is not a problem...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

we can meet as friends


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

but I believe ity is a problem for many other in society, even though I am still quite young...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes we CAN meet as friends


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And we may do that someday


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

aren't you all so lucky.  I'm back!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

So I really need to make that clear that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Howdy david!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

wb david


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> we can meet as friends




I was once told this and it always ended up being moreso.  I guess, nice guys really do win in those cases!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

So is KPW gonna go on a onslaught of post tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I hope I didn't spoil the party here.  I can go and come back 20 post from now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

no. stay


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, and hello you two.  

How far away are you all from each other?

Firestorm
GBC
HeeHoller
PMOR  

Unless Hee is Pee-mor!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Maybe I will win too in that case david! Me and GBC have still to meet. I can always invite her to my gym.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats Rock 10000

Where is the Party?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

How far are you away from an airport, you guys and name that airport.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

which gym?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I have no idea who PMOR is. You know me as CC on another board!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Maybe I will win too in that case david! Me and GBC have still to meet. I can always invite her to my gym.




True!  

You workout?  Just kidding!


And then, you can have lunch together, too!  Just keep GBC away from the sweets!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am 45 mins awy from both AC and Newark airport


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Ian!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

What is AC??

A.C. Green? (NBA player- Lakers)


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Or, your 45 mins away from an air conditioner?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i have been good for like 2 weeks


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok david, I am going to post in your LW journal, and it will say Howdy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

hey daniel


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

people who hide
must same avi
use-th not-eth


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Actually I said Howdy david in it!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> people who hide
> must same avi
> use-th not-eth



Ummnnn... huh?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> i have been good for like 2 weeks



You've been really good!  I am PROUD of you, dearie!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah?? 
Huh???


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Actually I said Howdy david in it!




Howdy??

Are you a NJ Cowboy??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

THANK YOU *bows*


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

now if only i could get my workouts in, id be seein progress...


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

GBC, what airport do you live closest to in NJ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i dunno


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Unfortunately I am!
Grew up here but born and raised in the south!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> THANK YOU *bows*




  Not following.  

Thanking who??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You've been really good!  I am PROUD of you, dearie!




DUH


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dunno




What do you mean, "you don't know??"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i hardly ever fly, newark is i guess 45min or so

linden airports like 30..


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> DUH




That was MEAN!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i dont see why it matters


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Alright!!!  Timeout!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont see why it matters




It doesn't....


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, PMOR just PM'd me and reposted and old PM that he sent me eons ago!!!

Someone here is PMOR!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont see why it matters




It makes of good conversation possibly.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

It aint me david. Rest assured!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont see why it matters




It makes of good conversation possibly.

95 north baby!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Whose in for a visit from Muwah?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

MahWah??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Actually, I'm going to stop in NYC and check out my friend's band at the Lion's Den and bringing my band and hopefully, be able to get a spot within or collaboration!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

MahWah NJ


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Hee, just a dumb question.  Did you ever read my journal here at IM.com???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i'm pmor!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

You are in a band David


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> MahWah NJ




It almost sounds close.  A lot of Indian names for cities in the Northeast!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

come here david u sexy beast


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Actually I glanced through it briefly but no I didn't really read it at all


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i'm pmor!




I wished!!!!  Then, I wouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

lmao


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> You are in a band David




I do suggestive idea's with them (Keyboard, strings and synth). Almost a borderline producer/Band Mgmt./producer/Security and PT.

I haven't fully committed to them yet.  Oh yeah, and their my good friend's too now!  I took them to a Grammy party this Christmas!  No pictures because I forgot the camera!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> come here david u sexy beast




Beast, yes.  Sexy- Never!!!

Plus I know you're not Pmor because he doesn't talk like that   to me.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao



I had a nice lady give me a hug last night at the gig!  

Talk about sensual!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i need a hug or 10  stupid text boy..stupid cold..stupid snow..stupid fat..


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Then, I went to the bar I used to bounce at and this girl was playing around and I found out from my friend that she likes me.  He tells me this AFTER I leave!

What a butt- lick!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i need a hug or 10  stupid text boy..stupid cold..stupid snow..stupid fat..




The hug is yours... sweet thing..............  Now, this fat    Remember hun, self esteem!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

once my friend told me that this guy i liked said im pretty..
but she didnt tell me til after he moved..

then confessed a few years later that he never said that..


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> once my friend told me that this guy i liked said im pretty..
> but she didnt tell me til after he moved..
> 
> then confessed a few years later that he never said that..



Now that's FUCKED UP and mean.  What kind of friend is that??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I think you are pretty GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

my best friend, basically i kind of inferred it and she didnt have the heart to break the news to me and she said it was on her conscience for a long time lol


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Viv.  You should put your web cam up so I can see if my yahoo B.S. thing really works!!!

Now, this isn't a line or a trick!  I'm being serious!  I just upgraded and it never worked before so................................


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

And David, I have some friends in Labelle Florida who are awesome musicians . I will call tham and get you in touch with them if you want.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

There guitatist [Kenny Gonzoles] is the best I have heard in a long time


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Where is Hee??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I built the band room personally for them. At my buds house in Labelle


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And David, I have some friends in Labelle Florida who are awesome musicians . I will call tham and get you in touch with them if you want.



where is Labelle?

Actually I have a drummer that is looking for a band!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I am here david. I keep popping in and out!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And David, I have some friends in Labelle Florida who are awesome musicians . I will call tham and get you in touch with them if you want.



Also, in search of a awesome rythym guitarist!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Labelle is on rte 80 of f I75 exit 25


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I am here david. I keep popping in and out!




Like a hard on??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

North South?? Of Orlando that is!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

what kind of upgrade?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I can call and tqlk to my buds. They have a tape they recorded too. They are awesome , especially My6 friend Ted. They really need to be more dedicated than they are now but my bud Ted bought his drun set from the drummer from 38 Special


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> what kind of upgrade?




Instant Messenger (yahoo itself)  I think it when from a 5. something to a 6.0  I think)  I'm gonna have to recheck.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm gonna log onto Yahoo now.  I don't usually like to log on bc/ my ex goes on yahoo IM!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i dont go on cam unless the parents go to sleep cuz they dont know i got one

NO I DO NOT STRIP! 

just had to make that clear


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

david go on invisible


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

damn I guess you are going to be on Yahoo. I wont be on there tonight though. So I guess I will catch GBC and David later!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

that's a weird copyright!!  I just looked at the version and it's weird!!!  Anyhoo, it is SBC Yahoo IM version and not the standard Yahoo IM.  It's supposed to be advanced!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david go on invisible


 

I am.  ??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont go on cam unless the parents go to sleep cuz they dont know i got one
> 
> NO I DO NOT STRIP!
> ...




Geesh!  What kind of guy do you think I am??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> damn I guess you are going to be on Yahoo. I wont be on there tonight though. So I guess I will catch GBC and David later!




I am not gone!  Right here still!  Don't run away!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Gosh! I feel so alone...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

I feel so....


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

GBC, I just got your acceptance.  Are you ready to take a chat??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

uninvited...


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't feel alone.  I'm still waiting for GBC response!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

pls.. u got testosterone dont ya?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Of course I got testosterone! I am a guy! 
Got estrogen??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

What are you doing, Viv??  Making a snowman?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

one more 2,000 whore boy!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

She is making snow angles!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 18, 2004)

Holy shit! I didn't realize that til now david!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

test


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Where is Vivacious when you need her??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Persistence rules!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

She must be scared!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I frightened her!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I frighten myself sometimes, too!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Good job Hee... thats a whole lot of posting!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

You scare me too David!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

I can't wait to see the results from Client E!!!!

Let's recap!

Client A.   Dropped 18 lbs. just recently
Client B: Failed
Client C: Failed
Cleint D: Dropped only 8 lbs. in one week!  

New Clients: 

E, F & G.  <==== Now, how much should I charge them!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Iain


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Justin. What's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Going to bed now


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You scare me too David!




I do??  Yeah, with a chi-town Pizza!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Going to bed now




Did you get your ass beatin' by the wife??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey david!  I took Jenny out for some Giordanos in chitown when she was with me.  We didnt even get close to finishing the whole thing, like a pizza pie those stuffed crusts Gios are.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey david!  I took Jenny out for some Giordanos in chitown when she was with me.  We didnt even get close to finishing the whole thing, like a pizza pie those stuffed crusts Gios are.




Oh man!  The envy!    I had a similar pie in CT of that but only consumed 3 slices, I hear ya!  

I heard Chi-town's Pizzeria Uno's is one of the best in Chicago??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

I've heard the name, but never been there.  Perhaps when I'm in Chicago for a couple weeks before heading to Sweden this Summer I'll try it out.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

100 posts in 24 hours.  Most about two sentances long. Wonderful.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, and we had the calamari for an appetizer!  Then she told me she was going to pay and wouldnt let me pay I think.  Have I told you guys how much I like her?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2004)

And its not just because she always demands to pay a fair share   Or more alot of time... so then we gotta wrestle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Not only did TGS miss the thread, but also he's 600 posts behind Rock now.  Can he recapture the title?



I don't want it.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Of course you don't want it since you lost!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Whats uuuppp?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Heay Iain buddy, getting ready to go to the gym


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool lucky you!  I wish I was going to the gym right now


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

At work!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

no gym tonite


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

but I do have a hockey game


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

knee is much better, but is all purple


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

looks pretty cool


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

My computer crapped out on me last night


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

but now it is working


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

not really sure what hapened to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

But hey, you made your 2,000 posts Hee! Congrats!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm COFFEE!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Morning/afternoon/evening


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

hey hon, how are you today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm eating my post w/o meal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

my elbows are hurting again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

But I did squats today!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Turkey and fiber one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

little bit of mayo and mustard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Still here Babs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Of course you don't want it since you lost!!



Hey little man.  I had you beat, but took a vacation for four days.  If it had been at all important I would've whored for 8 hours and took it, but it's of little importance. Besides I'm tired of whoring and don't know if I'll be posting much from now on. Bye


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

that's what a loser says!!!  I had taken a 5 day vacation 2 weeks ago and you caught up the 600 I was ahead and passed by 1,000. But i still caught up so that's no excuse! You'll stick around


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah I'm still here.

trying to resize my pics.....too large..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

brb


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

can't wait to see them!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

HEy rock and Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think I'll be able to post them UNLESS...someone wants to resize them for me......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

hey Ian


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

I can resize them Babs! You can send them to dlhawkins@comcast.net


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Iain buddy! I'm in and out today.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi All....

How's tricks?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

NT is posting my pics......Weeeeeeeeee.......

Don't make fun of me....I'm also doublejointed in the knee area.  You can tell from the pic, which takes away from what my quads look like.

Rock  --  I would've sent them to ya had I known you could've.....I'll send the next ones to ya.  How's that?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Studying right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Sure babs! That borders on cheating, you know that right?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

I PROMISE...I won't do it again!

You know which journal to look in don't ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Are they up now Babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

he has the front and Side one posted.  I'll let you know when all three are up...That way you only don't have to go back again if you don't want to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd go back many times!  Where are they?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

"30 Day" Diet Plan.

It's in the Journal section.  Not the IM Competition one.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

Hola!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi David


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey girlie!  I haven't spoken to you for "years"     How ya doin'?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

anybody here?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

It's been dead quiet in here today


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

It has been slow in here today. Where is everyone?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know.  I think when IM when down for the upgrade, everyone split. 

I won't be back until tomorrow.  On my way to the gym.

Good Nite Everyone

Good Nite Rock!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

hopefully theyll be back soon


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 19, 2004)

man if ROCK used his dedication and countless amount of hours for something other than increasing his post count, i imagine he would be better of (but maybe not)

pointless hours spent on a site, posting useless shit to raise some number that no one really gives a shit about........
what a waste of time

pretty pathetic man,  pretty pathetic..........   

no offense


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

The fact that you come in here and post this says quite a bit about you BigBalla. I'm leaving it at that because your not worth the time it takes to type anything else.

No offense


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually, this thread is quite a GREAT thread because everyone that posts here gets along really well.  It's like a haven a friendliness.  So with that in mind, if you can't be friendly and have nothing else to say to Rock or any of us then, don't click here anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

did I miss something?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

I like this thread for the same reasons that david stated. It lets us get to know each other and we all are becoming friendlier because of it. And really who cares if we just come here to post whore? We are not hurting anyone because of it.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> did I miss something?




Yeah, you missed Crash's nudie pictures!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

like I said...did I miss anything???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

Sup peeps


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

hola, dude!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

I am reading right now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

its like a chat room, but no perverts


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> like I said...did I miss anything???


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its like a chat room, but no perverts




Until I arrive!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

@_@!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

:huh:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

LOL  Got ya on that one eh david? ^_^  -_-;  Faces my main man faces... $_$  @_@   @_#;;  

BTW, GBC is a post whore... She spends too much time here


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

ur just jealous premi


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

he's only a littelways behind you...
better watch out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

i always have to watch out for guys behind me  jk lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

ever walked into  a pole doing that?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ur just jealous premi



  Your not gonna suck me into a post whoring contest!  I would obviously win because I have 9hrs a day to post(easy job).


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry, i post out of boredom, not for a "title"


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your not gonna suck me into a post whoring contest!  I would obviously win because I have 9hrs a day to post(easy job).




I think you'd still lose to Burner in that contest  When he's not eating Papa John's


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

poor burner... those Papa Johns specials will be the death of him.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

Sup Ian


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi All.....

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

im not having any fun..*pout*


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2004)

Why no fun GBC??
textboy didn't get back to you?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im not having any fun..*pout*



Uh - oh....
that's bad news, bad freaking news


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> poor burner... those Papa Johns specials will be the death of him.


..and they ARE having a GREAT deal right now...
damn..and I am going to miss it..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..and they ARE having a GREAT deal right now...
> damn..and I am going to miss it..



Aren't there any viable substitutes out your way?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

well...I DID look at the package of tuna in the cup board this afternoon..


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

hmmm, pizza or tuna, let me see here......

I'll take the peanut butter on bread,
everything else takes longer to prepare


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

oh yeah...now you're talknig! I LOVE PB! Damn, that is my weakness....
if in a RAL hurry..PB and jelly...on ritz crackers..(low fat ones)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey everyone!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

I've got a lonnnngggg day ahead of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Clinical starts at 6:30am and I've got that and classes till 10:30pm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

so see ya'll later!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Stopped in to say Hi but your going....
I am goin to bed anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

hey..who's arm is that in your avi, pete?
that guy looks as if he has some muscle....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, great Avi! You'll have to let us know who that is!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes... very funny boys


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

hmm..I dunno...guy shaves his arm pits...must be GAY!


I just crack myself up sometimes..

Looking good, ris! Keep it up!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

I thought that myself b4 i did it 
But damn near made my arm look twice the size  So like a give a'......


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

time 4 bed  Later guys

Mikey, i returned your email too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

heh heh...just baggin on ya brotha!
I shave too...
Hate body hair...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

But doesn't shaving your pits make you sweat more? It did me the one time I did it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

I sweat alot to begin with....so I think it helps cut down...on say...wet pits on your shirts?


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

CHELLO' people!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

anyone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm here...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

what's your other wish?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

A little whoring before I work


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

a few million dollars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and I do have work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll get to whore all day tomorrow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

But I don't see me hitting 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

but maybe 9800.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

that's 600 to worry about.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and that's plenty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

I could've whored today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

but I was on another forum


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

for computer modders.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and I'm actually proud


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

of the 70 legitamate posts I have there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

not like here.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey....whores


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

you'll get banned for whoring on that site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey babs.  I'm the only one here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

who you calling whores ?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

Rock's woman is probably beating his ass for whoring so much


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and not giving her lovin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll post 18 more, but then I have to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

till tomorrow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

No really, I must.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

you know what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

I really don't feel like whoring today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

it's not that much fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

not anymore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

I really can't see whoring for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

double this amount to beat Dave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

an additional 12,000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

is downright mind boggling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and I bet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

that rock ain't looking forward to it either


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

'cause what's to look forward?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ahh come on you can do it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

sore fingers...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

Rock misses you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and the reputation of a whore.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

that is the price to pay to be #1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

that's not the way for TGS to get the message out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

and not a reason to whore more.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

is that a bad thing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

Only a reason to stop.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Where's the STOP sign at?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

And


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Where's Rock?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I bet my fatness has scared him off...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

<~~~~~~BabsieGirl breathes in...........and       Rock doesn't love me anymore.......<sniff sniff>


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Rock spammed me!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

That's it!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Time for a make over!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh wait


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

It's already a work in process


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I bet my fatness has scared him off...


as if


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

I love chocolate iced brownies


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

<sniff sniff>

Bf....you don't think I'm fat?  Didn't you see all the weight I've put on?  I blew up....Feel like a whale


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I love chocolate iced brownies





mmmmmmmmmmmmm
  

Bet your bottom dollar I'm a gonna have one of those immediately following my first comp


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

Uh-oh, great one is back to spook us with 10,000 posts in two days!  Or was that 12,000??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> <sniff sniff>
> 
> Bf....you don't think I'm fat?  Didn't you see all the weight I've put on?  I blew up....Feel like a whale


Honey you are far from being fat!!!

I'll help you out and eat all the chocolate and sweets for you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

BF......you're so sweet....

Deal....Eat all the chocolate for me.  Be sure to include all the mmmm mm's and the tummy rubbing.... 

Oh....I know a good book you can read...It's:  "What to expect when you're expecting!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Babs- you are NOT fat!!! If I wasn't married you can bet your awesome ass I'd drive to "Swollsville" to be with you!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Soooo, hows goes it everyone?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

It goes, and you?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh, indeed it goes!  Like a rusty old Peugot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

What da problem is!?

Where is everyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 20, 2004)

here...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

so you've come out to play I see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't have long....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I need to run reports


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Before I can leave.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Held a pre-annual review with my micro-mgr


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

pfff..the goals.........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Tardiness......no more than 5 times.....THIS INCLUDES BEING SICK AND TAKING VACATION AT LAST MINUTES NOTICE!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

How fair does that sound?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

And that's not the half of it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I am one person accomplishing a 3 man job.......I get no thank you....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

No...Job well done


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

No "Thanks for doing my assignments Krystie!  I like it when you pull me out of a jam!"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Basically, all I get is........

here...I'll put it this way...........Alot of crud with no lubrication.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Just bend over and take it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

who cares if it hurts or not?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Maybe he likes jam?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

As long as you're getting your joys, ewwws and ahhhhhs from it!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

eww, why you talk so naaasty?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm very unhappy with my boss


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Can ya tell?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats what being grown up is all about Babs.  So I've heard


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Maybe he likes jam?




That's funny.....


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Nope, couldnt tell!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, maybe a little...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thats what being grown up is all about Babs.  So I've heard





I know...but when I manage my staff, i don't micro manage them or set goals that are at some point unattainable


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

You're not going to shoot him or anything are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

You're cheeing me up.......


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Oooh, he's one of those kinda bosses that we do reports on in management and talk about how much they suck...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

well...at least putting a smile on my face  :Grin:

are my teeth white?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, if shooting him would make you feel better go ahead!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oooh, he's one of those kinda bosses that we do reports on in management and talk about how much they suck...




Yooooooouuuuu got it Johnny!

You ought to see all the gray hair I've EARNED when i started reporting to him


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

White as an albino chicken.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Have you ever seen an albino chicken?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well, if shooting him would make you feel better go ahead!





Nah...that wouldn't make me feel better...


I'd like to turn him into a human punching bag and knock him out...more than numbers


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

That sucks.  Well I hope he chokes on a paperclip one of these days!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Have you ever seen an albino chicken?




No...

Have you seen a chicken with an afro


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

was it the funky chicken?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> That sucks.  Well I hope he chokes on a paperclip one of these days!




LOL..........I hope he sits on one that's all twisted and the points sticking up!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> was it the funky chicken?




i don't know the proper name for it.......Weird!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I need to go take a nap... you somewhat cheered up now or do I need to make more posts about your bosses demise?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Nah...that'll work....

Thank you for your time...I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Take care Babs, have a good night!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Sleep well AND...
I still have to run those reports...



Rock  --  See ya tomorrow bud!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Take care Babs, have a good night!




thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

You guys crack me up!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry so much frustration at work Babs! I'm in the middle of looking for a new job


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

I may end up working nights though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh well, off to the next class


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

night!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

I think I am going to have an albino chicken with an afro for dinner tonight...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

nite


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I think I am going to have an albino chicken with an afro for dinner tonight...




rolmbo........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm heading out....

Gonna make myself eat something today.

Heading home......getting ready to WALK OUT INTO THE BLISTERING COLD WEATHER!!!.......I'll have THO's from here to China the moment I walk out the doors


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

Nite Babs.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Ahh, another day, another dollar!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Have you voted today?  Obviously not since we're 3rd... go vote people!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

Ah another dollar another day!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I cant believe Babs has the most posts today and she doesnt even have 100


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Another dolla anotha holla!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Is that ebonics or Hawaiian?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

Not many peolpe have been in here today posting it seems.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

To be be or not to be, that is the question.. whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, or to take arms against a sea of heehollers, and by opposing, end them.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

So it seems, disturbing.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

My Universities basketball team won tonight.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Not sure if it was the boys or girls.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Was on my way to dinner and hadnt bought a ticket, so missed it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

You guys are  's


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Posting so often should be illegal!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

No no, you're


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats a funny ass face!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Bah, look how long I've been a member and how many posts I have... and look at how long you've been a member and how many posts you have. You've whored it up way more than me!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Takes one to know one egg haha


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I've saved my whoring up for specific times... so I could do it in style!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Yea... I have an easy job.  So I sit here on IM for 9hrs a day


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Plus I AM ELITE!!!  You dont pay your dues so you cant whore


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

You live in the states and jenny lives in europe.. Isnt a long distance relationship really hard?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, it is... but when you find someone thats worth it, they're worth it


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Hee, that smiley is like getting cussed out by an old Italian man!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats good to hear!  Man wish I could meet someone and fall in love like you two  

Whats wrong with you Hee   Is it maybe the little blue tag under your avatar that your missing?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Plus P, the best things in life are often not those that are the easiest to obtain.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

True to that!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd sign up, but I'm going to hold off a bit longer.  I have a bad habit of giving money to sites and then leaving them shortly after.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

Nope, I don't care about the blue tag! I was just trying to emote an expression of a long distamce reltionship and being far away from someone you care about.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

LOL!  Its like 11$ and youve been here 2 years almost   Not bustin on ya or anything, because some of the most well known members arent elite.  I just figure since I will be here for a while, might as well contribute to the cause 

EDIT:  Check that post count!  The opposite of 666... I must be an angel hahaha


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats a good smiley for it... but I'll tell you what, abscence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, I wasnt here that whole time.  I took a sabatical from the site for like 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Or was that 3 or 4 months.  Either way, a while.  It can be a real time waster


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Fo shizzle!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thats a good smiley for it... but I'll tell you what, abscence makes the heart grow fonder.




Man.. you always have theese great one liners haha  Serious.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Ahh, one liners do well in not showing my lack of intelligence


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Haha.. for some odd reason I think you are full of shit


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Seriously though... I've forgotten what life was like without Jenny in it and I dont miss that one bit.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Just listened to the Black Eyed Peas.  Good stuff.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Life is great... but its a big lonely world, and everythings more vibrant and colorful when you have someone that you love to share it with.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Okay, I'm getting a little carried away   So whats up with you P?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

I used to listen to them when I was dating my X...  I cant stand them anymore... too many memories.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Just at work...  2:30-11:30 daily


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Ah, dont let the memories of things past ruin the memories that you'll create in the future.  The Black Eyed Peas are good stuff, dont let an association with an ex keep ya from them.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

the President is on....good speech..but was expecting it..kinda funny, how when the crowd claps, it is the Republicfan's that are..and the democrats....aren't


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

What do you do?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Was it the State of the Union?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Me or Burner?  Burner eats papa Johns


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, one liners do well in not showing my lack of intelligence


you too, eh?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I roll my eyes at these cookie cutter little politicians.  Oooh, he's a Republican, he cant have a good idea or do something right... or he's a Democrat, and they dont have any good ideas, so we wont support him.  Bloody partisan idiots stimmy the growth and well being of our society.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Was it the State of the Union?


still is..and I wanna watch American Idol!

hey..I have not had papa johns in MONTHS! thank you very little..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I roll my eyes at these cookie cutter little politicians.  Oooh, he's a Republican, he cant have a good idea or do something right... or he's a Democrat, and they dont have any good ideas, so we wont support him.  Bloody partisan idiots stimmy the growth and well being of our society.


damn straight. Just get the job done for the good of the country...thats what they are there for..if they seem to have forgotten..not to give themselves larger pay increases and lose touch with reality..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Burner.  That avitar, Superman has the "new luthor" S on his chest... where did you get that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Burner.  That avitar, Superman has the "new luthor" S on his chest... where did you get that?


there was a super hero thread sometime back..got it from there...
back when the 'hulk' came to DVD...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Will bbiaf...  Must search!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Yep... people are so prideful, its one of our main downfalls.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I got a hologram hulk poster for my wall!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

ccooowelll.


now I have to wait for the morons to get done analyzing the speech..like we aren't smart enough to do that on our own...
I wanna watch American Idol!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, thats the general medias opinion... that the average person isnt smart enough to decipher crap themselves.  Thats one of the things that bothers me about newspapers, channels, etc - They try and explain it to you through their subjective lenses instead of just letting you figure it out yourself.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, thats the general medias opinion... that the average person isnt smart enough to decipher crap themselves.  Thats one of the things that bothers me about newspapers, channels, etc - They try and explain it to you through their subjective lenses instead of just letting you figure it out yourself.



Truer words have not been said.....
After the Democratic response, I think that enough is enough;
it'll be all over the media mediums tomorrow for us to decipher word for word


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

but the more important thing is...AMerican Idol is on!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

hello


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> but the more important thing is...AMerican Idol is on!




enjoy my friend; it's already been on over here in the east;

hello GBC, hope that you're feeling well tonight


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

So, hows American Idol this season?  I'm not a huge fan of it... dont watch much TV.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

hey df, still sick startin to feel a bit better tho


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

Burner I found it! http://www.dusko.net/superman/index5.html

Found in the Hulk vs Superman thread.  I voted and it brought it back to the top... oops  

Still doesnt say anything about the new S


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i just wish i didnt have to eat cough drops nonstop 

too much sugar!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm listening to the All American Rejects... somehow find their music enjoyable.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So, hows American Idol this season?  I'm not a huge fan of it... dont watch much TV.


I neer really watche dthe show before..but they are going thru the auditions...man..these people...S U C K ! ! !! ! 
..and they have no idea....
now..I can belt out a decent tune to a specific song I think I can sing...limited range of voice...but I would NEVER go out to a NATIONAL show to see if I can or not.....I know my limits,..and I am a musical 'not'.....

Hiya GBC! Glad to hear that you are feeling better!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

You got the flu too Greek?  I've been drowning mine with Benadryl.  Not necessarily condusive to a good learning experience in class today though


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

dont lie Mike, a bottle of Tequila and you'd be singing like a Tijuana whore on college night


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm a musical "loser" too   I leave my singing to the bathroom... I wonder what kind of friends let you go on stage and make an idiot of yourself when they know you cant sing


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

I am a light drinker..it would only take a few shots..and I am musical genius!


Ricky Mrtin ain't got nutin on me!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

hey...when you and Jenny...make it to the 'O' this fall in Vegas..(hint hint)
we can do a horrible kareoke duet in the bar..)


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm a musical "loser" too   I leave my singing to the bathroom... I wonder what kind of friends let you go on stage and make an idiot of yourself when they know you cant sing



The kind that take you out for some cheering up AFTER you've been cut and remind you about this months later, just for a good laugh


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i believe its a cold, not flu


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

cold, flu, they're both bad news.....

Feed a cold, starve a fever


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Jenny and I might be able to make it... since she'll be here hopefully.  We'll see if we can get the weekend off and afford it.  I need to be saving up my money to try and go to Sweden after her school time here is up.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

When I got my cold, I tricked it up by having a big glass of white wine mixed with cranberry juice.  Feeling better just a day later.. take that, bastard flu!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Ahhh DF, exactly those kind.  Though to tell you the truth, if I knew someone that was a sucky singer that was my friend and they wanted to go... I'd be all about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

Justin-
That would be so great!
ya gotz ta make it! We can cruise the strip with two Swedish hotties!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Just so I could rag on them later and watch their hideous performance on TV.  I'd play it at half time during a school football game or something


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> When I got my cold, I tricked it up by having a big glass of white wine mixed with cranberry juice.  Feeling better just a day later.. take that, bastard flu!



  @ bastard flu


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

you two could probably come visit us too   I'm sure JMU has some decent pubs in walking distance.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahhh DF, exactly those kind.  Though to tell you the truth, if I knew someone that was a sucky singer that was my friend and they wanted to go... I'd be all about it.


yeah...you just can't tell someone...so you have to let them find out on their own.
just be there with teh 6-pack instead of the "I told you so" afterwards.....
ok..mayby a little I told you so..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

That said, I hope they accept me.  I only had a 3.4gpa in High School.  At my community college it was 4.0 and at my present college its a 3.75, but still...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> you two could probably come visit us too   I'm sure JMU has some decent pubs in walking distance.


whats JMU?
Wtih my needing to whack of debt..we are only planning two trips this year..Vegas and back to Cozumel Next January..
damn budget!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, have a 6 pack and be like "When you're done with these, there are more in the fridge"


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

JMU = James Madison University


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> That said, I hope they accept me.  I only had a 3.4gpa in High School.  At my community college it was 4.0 and at my present college its a 3.75, but still...


you trying to rub that in? Your GPA is better then mine....


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, we might not have that many vacations planned... but more road trips.  Or train trips at least, I dont trust my car anymore.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Just so I could rag on them later and watch their hideous performance on TV.  I'd play it at half time during a school football game or something



Or just sitting around, having a few mild beverages and REMIND them just for the laugh


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, but its not so great that I'm totally secure with it.  My little sister pulls a 4.0gpa in pre-med and she had mono.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Have a pic of the performance and have it blown up to poster size and put it on your wall so when they come over its like "WTF is that!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

lets not talk about gpa's 

*thinks about clenbuterol*


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

And you'll reply with
"Oh you don't know"


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

clen is good stuff.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

safe?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Makes you go like this ----->


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

how would i get it?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Depends, what do you mean by safe?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Not sure, can you still buy ephedra in the US or have we completely turned into socialist hoes already?  I bought mine like 8 months ago or something.  It didnt kill me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

hahahaha, they sell clen on EBAY


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

er, do you mean clenbuterol or clenbutrx?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I dont really think clen is necessary... something like clenbutrx will do just fine.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i was refering to clenbuterol

im impatient..summers coming..im fat...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

stop right there, girl. Clenbutrx will do ya just fine.
trust me..I love the stuff!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

ive never taken any thermos

i bought redline havent started it yet..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Summers coming?  Its like 5 months away until its even any nice out.  A good diet and you could be super low fat in that amount of time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i doubt myself a lot

and ive always been a slow (weight) loser that backslides a lot..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ive never taken any thermos
> 
> i bought redline havent started it yet..


well, try that..if you like it, stay on it. I tried a couple samples...was a cool, freaky feeling..but I like clenbutrx better..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

define cool freaky feeling?

and how important are thermos in the weight loss process


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Thermos are decent, but not as important as diet.  Keep your diet and training going and dont fall off that wagon and you'll be okay.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i doubt myself a lot


we know. that is why we are here, cheering you on.
As I have said, my GF also has self doubts..and it gets tiring..but i work with her and help her push thru it. Yuo will too!
so, being blunt and as a friend...STFU and press on!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I cant believe you've never tried thermos and want to use clen


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

You just slap the girlfriend on the butt and tell her theres more where that comes from too right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> define cool freaky feeling?
> 
> and how important are thermos in the weight loss process


Eggs said it best: If you have the diet and training in order, the thermos will boost. If..you don't have those down, they will not be as effective.



Redline...it makes you hot, then gives you the chills. Pretty cool. I took mine, about 15 or so minutes alter, it kicked in. I wa sweating like a pig. I got to the gym, still hot. Changed out, and had a full body chill. Got hot again...got out on the floor..another full body chill..went on like that on occasion until it wore off..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

do u think it actually burns fat (redline)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You just slap the girlfriend on the butt and tell her theres more where that comes from too right?


that will be tomorrow night's activities...

I am at work..so all i got to do was call her and console / comfort her..after biting my tongue....

She is aweome, but GAWD...she ticks me off with the insecurities!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> do u think it actually burns fat (redline)


I don't know..only had two samples. There are threads in the supp. part that discuss that. IT is cfalled red line, so should be an easy search.

Now..my diet needs help..and i seem to have an allergic reaction to cardio..

so right now...my clen is primarily used to get me ramped up for my workout.

David has swore by the fat burning effects of the clenbutrx.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i dont have clenbutrx tho, nor will it be as easy to get since its not in stores and i am sans credit card..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

I think I am a pretty good singer..as long as IU have the radio cranked up and my voice is 'in the back ground'
I tell people I am the 6th, silent member of NSYNC.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont have clenbutrx tho, nor will it be as easy to get since its not in stores and i am sans credit card..


have you looked in some of the smaller supp. stores?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

right now im not supposed to take anything til i plateau..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

good advice..but then why ask about clen??????
youz a silly girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

altho i supposed to start ala, bcaa's and glutamine soon


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats probably for the best Greek.. and you dont want to become dependant on supps for results when you can do it yourself.

Night mike, take it easy bro!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

like i said just doubt myself and tired of my body...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thats probably for the best Greek.. and you dont want to become dependant on supps for results when you can do it yourself.
> 
> Night mike, take it easy bro!


later, Justin!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> like i said just doubt myself and tired of my body...


hey..I'm tired of my body too..wanna switch? I bet I could entertain myself in your body..for at LEAST a week..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> like i said just doubt myself and tired of my body...


why do you doubt yourself? Have you not lost fat already? Still doing so? Don't you get the confidence ofseeing / feeling the positive feelings you get from that? Your friends / family giving you compliments?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, keep up the hard work Greek and dont give up on it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i keep eating these frickin cough drops GRRRRRR


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i keep eating these frickin cough drops GRRRRRR


I bet you aren't coughing then?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey..I'm tired of my body too..wanna switch? I bet I could entertain myself in your body..for at LEAST a week..


what?!?! No comment??? I thought it was funny...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

lol, very funny

the cough drops help my cough but not my diet


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

better than doughnuts..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

funny u should mention that

my cuz brought donuts b4..i didnt touch..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

with your hands or mouth GBC....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

neither..i didnt eat any


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

you are on your way,babe!
I am weak..Krispy kremes in the house..one of them is MINE!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

i'll belive you 

Feels good when you resist temptation hey...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

im on my way but when the F will i reach my final destination???

oh and my friend said he can get me any prescription i want, he also has bottles of hydroxycut w ephedra.........


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you are on your way,babe!
> I am weak..Krispy kremes in the house..one of them is MINE!


Fat ass


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Fat ass


shh...don't tell, J'bo, k?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

clenbutrx and hydroxycut w ephedra about the same?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im on my way but when the F will i reach my final destination???
> 
> oh and my friend said he can get me any prescription i want, he also has bottles of hydroxycut w ephedra.........


Will we eva get there GBC????
There will always be something to "tweak"


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> shh...don't tell, J'bo, k?


She always finds out


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

hey if i look smokin hot in a bikini who cares!

i want the stripper/off season fitness chick look.. lean and tight but dont need a 6 pack


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im on my way but when the F will i reach my final destination???
> 
> oh and my friend said he can get me any prescription i want, he also has bottles of hydroxycut w ephedra.........


hey uh..ther eis no final destination...just enjoy the journey.
Once you think you have found the destination, you will find another goal, and the journey begins anew


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

I think you might look smokin in a bikini now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

NOPE


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> clenbutrx and hydroxycut w ephedra about the same?


I like clenbutrx better. it's liquid, acts immediately and doens't give me that nauseaus feeling that hydroxycut does


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> NOPE


prove it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

would be too much to ask for thong shots? you kow..to get fuill viewage of the 'study matter'....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> NOPE


Dont belive you


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> would be too much to ask for thong shots? you kow..to get fuill viewage of the 'study matter'....


With a slight bend at the hips


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

hey, i'm gettin close to 5000


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't believe it is 1 AM and I am still up. I should be sleeping already!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

..that makes you..still. HALF of me!
heh heh...bow to my whorring greatness!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

well, then go to bed!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Goin for a 4wd this arvo 
Have a friend with a new 4x4 and i need to give him some lessons


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

No! I won't go to bed! I might just stay up and post whore!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Less than 1/2 

Go to bed Hee


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

man, I wish I still could go 4X4'ing...this FOrd i have..doesn't give me that same level of confidence my Toyotas did..plus it is HUGE! it makes it a bit difficult to manuver thru some trails...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

what kind fo truck did your mate get?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Outta here  See ya fellas, and GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

well anyway might get the hydroxycut for free..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

My four wheel drive bronco seems to just about go through anything


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

later, pete!
interesting wave you have there...must do things differently down there....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Will find out in about 1/2 an hr,
I had a friend who took his F100 and it went awesome


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> My four wheel drive bronco seems to just about go through anything


what year?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Will find out in about 1/2 an hr,
> I had a friend who took his F100 and it went awesome


WTF is a F-100?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

i have a tiny lil car that doesnt drive well in anything except nice weather


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> later, pete!
> interesting wave you have there...must do things differently down there....


Crass sarcasim


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2004)

1989 edie baur. It was automatic 4 wheel but I had it changed to locking hubs


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> WTF is a F-100?


Ford.... see if i can find a pic b4 i go


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have a tiny lil car that doesnt drive well in anything except nice weather


 what is it GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

honda prelude


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Old or new.... good chicks car


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

97


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

F100


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> honda prelude


hey, they are nice cars...pre-fast-n-furious!
What color?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Time to go.... bye all


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> F100


pic doesn't work.
is it like the Rqanger, (mid-sized truck) or full sized like mine? (F-150)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Time to go.... bye all


later-
enjoy the dirt!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 97


does it have a sun roof?
manual or auto?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> pic doesn't work.
> is it like the Rqanger, (mid-sized truck) or full sized like mine? (F-150)


 Wsa best i could find quick.... full size like a 150


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

gotcha..must be the aussie version?
Mine is the super crew..4-doors w/ short bed.
1st owner beat on it..that is why not confident with it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

yes sun roof, nordic mist (bluish silver), auto

hey im a girl


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

I know a lot of girls who like sticks....
shifts, that is..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

it was sorta funny??


watching 'Open Range' w/ Kevin Costner. Pretty good so far.
Like to do one of those cattle drives, like in City Slickers


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gotcha..must be the aussie version?
> Mine is the super crew..4-doors w/ short bed.
> 1st owner beat on it..that is why not confident with it


His was a 2 door

That was ok.... not much mud in the puddles though.... the other guy had a pajero... hey its 4wd..... he did good for his first time too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2004)

so ya had a good time?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Where's rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

must be taking a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

about time...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

although I have no intention of catching up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

just whoring a few hundred...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

yeah he won...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

but I totally let him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I was a thousand away, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

decided to go on vacation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and then went


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and enjoyed myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I have no intention of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

trying to catch up or


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

racing rock to another plateau


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it just not worth my time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Enough people hate me already,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

just because I honor Satan.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't need anymore flak that comes from being


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

a post whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

anyway, back to whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm working the desk today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and watching the news.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

getting hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

want sweets.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

even though I need to cut


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

bulking is more fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I don't mean clean bulks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that's no fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's hard posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

when people keep bothering me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I obviously have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

so much to talk about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

in all my wisdom


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and vast knowledge


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

new page yet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

ever?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

not at this rate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm still theonly one here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

which is fine by me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

of course I do miss greeky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and babs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

especially her cute ass.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

where the


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

Watch what you say about Babs ass!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Fuq is everyone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

good question


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hi rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

what're you doing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

where'd he go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

dammit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

boss here...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

O.K. he's gone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

Getting ready for work, 12hrs today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

really in the mood for chocolate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

taking a break from whoring?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

like I did?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's good for ya


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it'll clear your head.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it'll give you new things to whore about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

for your push to 20,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and you want 20,000 right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hell, I'll be happy when I start passing moderators.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Prince only has like 6,000 on you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I'm trying...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

not like the old days but still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

watching AMC


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

with that Ferris Bueller guy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and shawn connery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't like posting alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

but if you're here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and no one wants to talk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

what are you going to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

POST, you dummy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

cool.  The terminator is on tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

the first one is still the best


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

21 left till another 100 notched


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

going full throttle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

to the end


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Rock works for 12 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I wonder how much  posting he'll do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

probably a thousand.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I wonder if they monitor him?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and if they know what he's posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

or if they're monitoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

me???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

probably.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

not like I'm doing anything bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

or buying stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

like this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

for the computer I'm building


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's a cooling system


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

water cooling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

on a cpu?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it doesn't short out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's protected by a thin layer of silicon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that you apply by gel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

It's gonna be so cool!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

the temp that is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and having it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I posted on another site


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

for computers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I only have like 70 posts on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that site, but they're


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

all legitamate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

yep. no whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

not like here at all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that reminds me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I need to bring back a thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Your opinion on Post Whoring


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I posted on another site




Cheater....Cheater!!!!!!!!

Everyone......get Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hey I'm happy with it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

So how you doing gorgeous?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm alright.

Busy day here at work....I'll be in and out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

did you see what I said about you on page 456?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

Yepper...Just saw it.



THANKS ROCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll be here the whole time...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

I bet.....whoring it up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Rock is my internet girlfriend


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

It's nice knowing where peoples priorities are!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

got to have priorities...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I feel fat.  Tell me.  Do these pants make my ass look big?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I was walking out of the bathroom past the mirror and I relized how big my butt looks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and not big like Ronnie Coleman's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Big like Rerun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

from that 80's show


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

of course you're probably too young to remember.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I wonder when this thread will


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hit 500 pages?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

as long as we keep the momentum,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

maybe in a couple weeks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

maybe less


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

maybe more


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I was walking out of the bathroom past the mirror and I relized how big my butt looks.





glutes.........come on...you're in a fitness forum.!  


diet and train!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I hate working glutes, I feel gay


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

gay like, nevermind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

battle of smilies?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I can so do that...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm gonna whore about facts instead


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> glutes.........come on...you're in a fitness forum.!
> 
> 
> diet and train!



It's called a butt when you don't diet and train


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

The python is the world's largest snake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

A sneeze can reach speeds of 200 mph


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

The smallest bone in the body is in the ear and is called the stirrup


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Electric eels produce enough energy in one shock to light up every room in your house.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

An Ostrich's eye is bigger than his brain.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

There are about 9000 taste buds on your tongue


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

A dentist was trying to think of ways to exercise his jaw and invented gum.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

feeling smarter yet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

If done correctly you can run your computer's processor speed at a higher frequency


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

work that brain


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

If a food is good for you then it is healthful not healthy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

If your food does a lot of exercising then it is healthy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Now we are at 460 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I need anoth 38 posts


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> It's called a butt when you don't diet and train




thanks for the correction


i don't even think it would be considered a butt if you don't diet and train...................more like jello glutes...........


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

So you're saying my ass is floppy?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

Does someone have time on their hands?

This must be like watching grass grow.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> thanks for the correction
> 
> 
> i don't even think it would be considered a butt if you don't diet and train...................more like jello glutes...........


No....
that's a jingling butt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

not a bubble butt?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Does someone have time on their hands?
> 
> This must be like watching grass grow.



Come on....

whored 40 more and you got a thousand!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll whore too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

we can whore together


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

we can be buddies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Buddies...Right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hmmmm.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> No....
> that's a jingling butt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Guess I scared him off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

stupid, stupid me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

oh well.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Does someone have time on their hands?
> 
> This must be like watching grass grow.





I think TGS is bored out of his mind to be doing this.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I can just whore with Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> not a bubble butt?





nope


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I am bored in ways you can never imagine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm bored on levels your mind will never get


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

You didn't scare me off....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I am bored in ways you can never imagine




Awww I'm sorry.....

You can't find it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm bored like b.o.r.e.d.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

I was commenting in your "Sapphire" thread


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Awww I'm sorry.....
> 
> You can't find it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

You like my sapphire thread?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

someone's quiet all of a sudden


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

It's so quiet in here that
you can hear a rat run across cotton


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

wow I think I just saw a rat!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I posted in the Sapphire thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

She's got a lucky hubby


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and a fan base


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> You like my sapphire thread?



I like that awesome "A$$" pic in Sapphire's avi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

of salivating BB'ers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree.  I want a poster of it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

to lick


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> She's got a lucky hubby



Truer words have not been said....
that guy has to share the secret of his skills


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> to lick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Rissole might even drop his J'Bo pics for that ass!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Tag it


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Rissole might even drop his J'Bo pics for that ass!!



Now that would be two fine A$$es there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

If we can only get them together!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

nekkid


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that would rule!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

now I'm gettin' horny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Have you ever seen Cinabonn?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

check out her gallery!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?ppuser=6460&cat=500&thumb=1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

She's one of the hottest on the site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

unfortunatly no one seems to know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

DFINEST?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Where did he go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

The Bush banning gay marriage thread is doing well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's already at 2 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

people are butting heads, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's all in good fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

it's nice for people to relate their opinions


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

without being side by side


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

'cause they'll kill eachother


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

9500 is 79 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

getting 10,000 is sick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and 23,000 like dave...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and just plain crazy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

74 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

whoring alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

while everyone else beats eachother


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Hello people!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

in the gay marriage thread.


Hi Dave!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

what a war


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I like to watch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

them fight and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

girl on girl action


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hell yes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

computer is a little slower than normal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

back to posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

to 9500


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

so how many?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

56.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

now 54


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I meant 55, but now it's 54


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

53


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

52


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

51


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

50.  That's enough for now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

no more whoring like that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

just another 48


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I need to eat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

hot wings in front of me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and they smell so good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

but they're still smoking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I don't want to burn my tongue


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

that's an annoying burn to get


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

makes you talk like a dumbass


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

and I'm dumb enough on my own


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

39 more...


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> no more whoring like that




Yes, please don't!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

eating.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

just over a hundred more replies and this thread will go over 14,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

we'll get there by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

O.K., today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I might put it up there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

on my own?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

30 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

next page yet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

crap!  where is it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

anywhere?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

25 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

almost there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

now rock will only have me by 500+


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

22 away


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

another slow day at work!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

ticking down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

you got it atherjen


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

hello everyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Hello greeky!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

I missed you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

15 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

she leave too?


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

TGS & Greeky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Howdy Dave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

what'cha doin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

anything?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

ahhhhhhh more tea to pass the time. blah.. SO SLOW. I just want to go to the gym!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Tea?  Oh Canada, like france?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

heeholler?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

green tea with lemon! 
 good stuff!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

does it raise your metabolism?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

well in large amounts it it supposed to a bit.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

I like the taste though and dieting it sure helps to curb my appetite.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Tea?  Oh Canada, like france?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

my fave tea right now

canadian vanilla maple decaf by celestial seasonings


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

I like Honey Camomile by Celestial Seasonings...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

hey sapphire, nice ass


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

ive been meaning to try honey vanilla chamomile... i like honey and vanilla..but not the taste of chamomile, do the honey and vanilla mask it at all?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I like Honey Camomile by Celestial Seasonings...




Hey greeky that's what gives her such a nice ass!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

if tea gave u a nice ass then id have a phenomenal ass by now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

you do...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

no i dont..


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my fave tea right now
> 
> canadian vanilla maple decaf by celestial seasonings



I HAVE to get some of that!!!! sounds yumm


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

it tastes like candy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no i dont..



I seen your J'Lo impression.  I like those pants.  Take 'em off?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

then PM me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

theyre short shorts

and my ass is better now than it was then, it was flat then
now its rounder..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

you've got to post it!



Please!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Rissole might even drop his J'Bo pics for that ass!!


Not a chance 
I give it a rest every now and then but it always comes back


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> what'cha doin'




DRINKIN' COFFEE FROM VERMONT AND GETTING READY FOR THE GYM.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmmm!! Interesting


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Riss!    everyone!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Now, I'm drinkin a speed stack by ABB!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:I sit here taking notes:


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

To be like David I must drink abb stack exactly five minutes after coffee from vermont.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm flying high like a kite and pissing people off at work right now!!  So WIRED up!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

i gained 4-5lbs


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

off what, cough drops? i dont know


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Dave 

You been coughin GBC??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 21, 2004)

hi peeps


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice Babs


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Evening all


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

I guess since Rock isn't around it behooves us to keep this thread alive for him


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Ahhh, its flatlining, get a doctor in here stat!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Have you guys seen Eddie Izzard the comedian?  That guys hilarious!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll keep the thread going on later on tonight. I will post senseless psychobabble all night.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.eddieizzard.com/downloads

Enjoy


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

We have faith in you Hee.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

Never heard of the dude


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

He's a whacky British comedian   Er, and a transvestite.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Which is kinda weird, because that kinda gives me the creeps generally.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

I swear I dont wear womens clothes


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

once when me and my bro were about the same size, he wore my jeans to school by accident


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

oh and im wearing a mens hoodie at the moment


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I think I know what I will do


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

to pass the time tonight for awhile


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I will go to jokes online and post


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

some of there one liners they have


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

none of them are really anygood


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

except maybe their dirty ones


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

but I am going to just post their clean ones


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

for now...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

What's the difference between chopped beef and pea soup? 
Everyone can chop beef, but not everyone can pea soup!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A magician was driving down the road..then he turned into a drive way...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Why don't aliens eat clowns. 
Because they taste funny.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

What do you call a fish with no eyes? 
A fsh


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Two snowmen are standing in a field. One says to the other : "Funny, I smell carrots too".


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino? 
el-if-i-no


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Two peanuts walk into a bar. 
One was a salted.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't get that last one...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Once upon a time there were two muffins in the microwave. Suddenly, on of the muffins says: 
"Man it's hot in here!!!!" 
The other muffin exclaims, 
"Look a talking muffin!!!!"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

On a cold, cold night two bulls are standing in a field. One says "Boy it's mighty cold out here!", the other says "Yes, I think I might slip into a nice Jersey".


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

What do you call an afghan virgin 
Mever bin laid on


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

How did Burger King get Diary Queen Pregnant? 
He forgot to wrap his whopper.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

If a firefighters business can go up in smoke, and a plumbers business can go down the drain, can a hooker get layed off?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A New Zealander walking along the road with a sheep under each arm. 
He meets another New Zealander who says "you sheerin' mate?" and the first guy replies "naw, they're all mine"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Why does a squirrle swim on its back? 
To keep its nuts dry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

What do you call a lesbian dinosaur 
A lickalotopis


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A man is driving happily along when he is pulled over by the police. The copper approaches him and politely asks, "Have you been drinking, sir?" 
"Why?" snorts the man. "Is there a fat bird in my car?"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

That last one was stupid


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

So, a thought crossed your mind? Must have been a long and lonely journey.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Pardon me, but you've obviously mistaken me for someone who gives a damn


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, these or comeback one liners from the same site.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd like to help you out. Which way did you come in?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm busy now. Can I ignore you some other time?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

If ignorance is bliss, you must be the happiest person alive.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Have you considered suing your brains for non-support?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Don't you need a license to be that ugly?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I see the wheel is spinning, but the hamster looks dead.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

If you had another brain, it would be lonely.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok now some trailer trash jokes also from the same site


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Your wife's hairdo was once ruined by a ceiling fan.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

You've been married three times and still have the same in-laws.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

You can't get married to your sweetheart because there's a law against it.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

You think loading a dishwasher means getting your wife drunk.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Your toilet paper has page numbers on it.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Somebody hollers "Hoe Down" and your girlfriend hits the floor.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

If a tornado hits your home and causes $10,000 dollars worth of improvement.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone in your family ever died right after saying, "Hey y'all watch this."


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

You think Dom Perignon is a Mafia boss.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

You think a woman who is "out of your league" bowls on a different night.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I was walking home last night when I noticed an old drunk staggering along the road. He passed a woman who was walking a young child. "Lady", said the drunk, "that's the ugliest kid I've ever seen. Damn, that is one ugly child!." As the drunk wandered off, the lady burst into tears. Just then, a mailman came to her rescue. "What's the matter, madam?" he asked. "I've just been horribly insulted" she sobbed. "There there," said the mailman, reaching into his pocket. "Dry your eyes with this tissue, and here's a banana for the chimp"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A man and his wife were having an argument about who should brew the coffee each morning. 

The wife said, "You should do it, because you get up first, and then we don't have to wait as long to get our coffee". 

The husband said, " You are in charge of the cooking around here and you should do it, because that is your job, and I can just wait for my coffee." 

Wife replies, "No you should do it, and besides it is in the Bible that the man should do the coffee." 

Husband replies, " I can't believe that, show me." 

So she fetched the Bible, and opened the New Testament and shows him at the top of several pages, that it indeed says: 

"HEBREWS"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A guy walks in for his interview. 
The interviewer asks, "Whats the first thing you notice about me?" 

The guy responds, "Why, You don't have any ears." 

Interviewer: "Get out! Send in the next guy." 

2nd guy walks in for his interview. 

The interviewer asks, "Whats the first thing you notice about me?" 

The guy responds, "Why, You don't have any ears." 

Interviewer: "Get out! Send in the next guy." 

This guy on the way out says to the 3rd guy "What ever you do, don't say anything about his not having any ears - He'll kick you right out." 

3rd guy walks in for his interview. 

The interviewer asks, "Whats the first thing you notice about me?" 

The guy looks at the interviewer intently for a few seconds and responds, "Why, you wear contact lenses don't you." 

The interviewer says, "That's impressive that you're so observant. How could you tell I wear contact lenses?" 

3rd guy "Because you don't have any damn ears to hang glasses on."


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A 6-year-old and a 4-year-old are upstairs in their bedroom. "You know what?" says the 6-year-old. "I think it's about time we start cussing." The 4-year-old nods his head in approval. The 6-year-old continues. "When we go downstairs for breakfast I'm going to say hell and you say ass." 

"OK!" The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm. 

Their mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6-year-old what he wants for breakfast. "Aw hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios." 

WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear every step. The mom locks him in his room and shouts "You can just stay there till I let you out!" 

She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4-year-old, and asks with a stern voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast young man? 

"I don't know," he blubbers, "But you can bet your ass it won't be Cheerios!"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

While proudly showing off his new apartment to friends late one night, the drunk led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong. 

"What's that big brass gong for?" one of the guests asked. "Why, that's the talking clock" the man replied. "How does it work?" "Watch", the man said, giving it an ear-shattering pound with a hammer. 

Suddenly, someone on the other side of the wall screamed, "For fuck sake, you wanker, it's 2am in the fucking morning!!"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A rich millionaire decides to throw a massive party for his 50th birthday, so during this party he grabs the microphone and he announces to his guests that down in the garden of his mansion he has a swimming pool with two great white sharks in it. 'I will give anything they desire of mine, to the man who swims across that pool.' 

So the party continues with no events in the pool, until suddenly, there is a great splash and all the guests of the 
party run to the pool to see what has happened. 

In the pool is a man and he is swimming as hard as he can, and the fins come out of the water and the jaws are snapping and this guy just keeps on going and the sharks are gaining on him and this guy reaches the end and he gets out of the pool, tired and soaked. 

The millionaire grabs the microphone and says, 'I am a man of my word, anything of mine I will give, my Ferraris, my house, absolutely anything, for you are the bravest man I have ever seen. So sir what will it be?' the millionaire asks. 

The guy grabs the microphone and says, 'Why don't we start with the name of the bastard that pushed me in!'


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

hi hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A young couple were married and they were having sex all the time during their honeymoon. 

When the honeymoon was over they had to adjust their sex schedule to their work schedule. So every day the husband would get home at 5 o'clock, and every day they would go to bed at 5:15. 

This went on for months, never missing a day until the wife came down with the flu and went to the doctor to get a flu shot. 

The shot killed all the germs inside her except for three. These three germs were huddled together inside her body talking over their survival plans. 

One germ said, "I am going to hide between two toes on her left foot. I don't think the antibiotics will find me there". 

A second exclaimed, "I am going to hide behind her right ear. I don't think they'll find me there." 

The last germ said, "I don't know about you guys, but when that 5:15 pulls out tonight, I'm gonna be on it!"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi GBC!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A man was in his front yard mowing grass, when his attractive blonde female neighbor, Judy, came out of her house and went straight to the mailbox. She opened it, then slammed it shut and stormed back into the house. 

A little later she came out of her house again, went to the mail box, and again opened it and slammed it shut again. Angrily, back into the house she went. 

As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, she came out again, marched to the mail box, opened it and then slammed it closed harder than ever. 

Puzzled by her actions the man asked her, "Is something wrong?" 

To which she replied, "There certainly is! My stupid computer keeps saying, YOU'VE GOT MAIL."


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

whats up?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh not mucm. I am actually wating for a phone call from a friend of mine. Hows school going?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

A couple had been married for 50 years. 

They were sitting at the breakfast table one morning when the old gentleman said to his wife, "Just think, honey, we've been married for 50 years." 

"Yeah," she replied, "Just think, fifty years ago we were sitting here at this breakfast table together." 

"I know," the old man said, "We were probably sitting here naked as jaybirds fifty years ago." 

"Well," Granny snickered, "What do you say...should we get naked?" 

Where upon the two stripped to the buff and sat down at the table. 

"You know, honey," the little old lady breathlessly replied, "My breasts are as hot for you today as they were fifty years ago." 

"I wouldn't be surprised," replied Gramps. "One's in your coffee and the other is in your oatmeal!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok now I am hungry. I think I will grab a bite to eat now.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok, now to post stuff in the Hawiian language


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

"Auê! O ka nânâ wale mai no kaho`i o ka maka, `a`ohe heahea mai."


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Hau`oli Lâ o Lono-i-ke-aweawe-aloha!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Aloha wau iâ `oe.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

ku`u ipo


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

E pili kâua


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

pu`uwai


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Mehe ipo nohenohea i ka poli.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Hu`i e, hu`i `eha,
Hu`i konikoni i ka pu`uwai.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

He `ohu i ka lei hali`a


`Ala mapu i ke anuhea


Hea mai i ke aumoe
Moemoeâ, moe mâlie, i ka poli e.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Me `oe ke aloha bonito
A hiki aku wau i laila la
Konikoni i ku`u pu`uwai.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Nani lua `ole.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Hô mai, `oni mai
Kô aloha ma nêia.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Walea ana `oe me ke onaona,
Ku`u lei hulu mamo pili i ke anu.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Mai kali `ê nô ka 
lâ `a`e.


Ka lâ `âno ka lâ maika`i.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

`Akahi ho`i au la `ike
I nâ la`i `elua;
`Elua mâua i ka la`i la
Wai kâpîpî i ka pali.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

I just got freaked out by a lady at the bar tonight!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Oopps!  Hello everyone!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok, now in French


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh, Aloha  David!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I just saw you there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Le réalité et toi, vous ne vous entendez pas, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I see you there too GBC!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Oui, J'ai faim


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

j'ai besoin de chocolat

beaucoup de chocolat..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

j'ai mal à la tête


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Mmm I love chocolate!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice you  two!  What the hell are you talking about?  Don't make me take out babelfish on you both!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

j'ai mal a la


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Que vous -etes belle.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Women are outta control!  (some are)  I just made out with a complete stranger tonight!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

....i have nobody to make out with


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Comment allez-vous?


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

But I have no regrets except that I wonder if I should have gone home with her tonight???  Oh well, I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

And I don't have any one to make out with either!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Ah the singke life


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I mean single life!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ....i have nobody to make out with




Where is "text boy"?  Trust me, she wasn't a good kisser either, just sloppy she was !  (An British!)


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Well I had an Ok work out tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

i havent heard from text boy..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah were is textboy??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

His loss!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

i dont think he likes me anymore


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

he was a very nice kisser..and fuckin adorable...


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Unglue your ass from the computer , Hee and go out!  

BTW, I was with a really hot-lookin' girl friend of mine and they lady was getting infuriated that I was talking to her and I told her that she is just a friend and to calm down!!!  

Then, I told her that if I was going to go to bed with anyone it would be two choices.

Me- by myself or "us" together.  Then, she took me outside....


Do you want to hear the rest?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

its funny the better looking i get, the better looking guys i attract but i still cant keep them interested if my life depended on it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn! I forgot what it is like to even kiss any more!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

oh brother david


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont think he likes me anymore




I see that as impossible (for someone not to like you)

I think he was just wanting to have sex with you and that's it?    What do I know??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

That is prolly all he wanted. If he didn't, he would have been back in touch


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its funny the better looking i get, the better looking guys i attract but i still cant keep them interested if my life depended on it



Remember, the better looking they are ... the more the egotism and one tracked mind!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Damn! I forgot what it is like to even kiss any more!




Ummmnnnnnnn... has it been that long???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

True david, for both males and females


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Unfortunately it has!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> oh brother david




Well, let me go on to state that before I said that comment, she was kissing me and telling me that she wanted me to go home with her and to stop wasting time at the bar.  To call her bluff, I told her to let me say good-bye to my friend's and then we'd leave.

Now am I innocent with the last post on the other page??


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> True david, for both males and females




Absolutely!  I bet if I saw Greeky in a bar that she would pay no attention to me at all!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Unfortunately it has!




How long??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Shit my comp froze and I had to restart it!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh it has been a few months!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah I bet she wouldn't talk to me in the bar either!


----------



## vanity (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its funny the better looking i get, the better looking guys i attract but i still cant keep them interested if my life depended on it





The better looking I get , the better looking guys I attract also.
Funny coincidence.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

lol vanity


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

So here's how it went down.

As I left the bar, she insisted on me getting in her car.  I started to laugh and told her that I  am NOT getting into her car and that I would follow her.  So, this is how it goes.

Whether male of female, no one should EVER get into a stranger's car.  You never know what on the other end waiting for you etc.!

I did a u-turn at a intersection and went back to the bar to  my friend's/


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

I think my trainer is partly responsible for this.  She's sculpting my bod really nice and look what I get.  Good looking stranger women with nuts on the brains!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Smart move! You never know nowadays. She could have been another Aileen Worness [sp?]


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

My week  and weeks are going to be interesting now!  I have to be in bars 4 times a week and meet tons of strangers!  I like it but kinda feel funny about it!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> The better looking I get , the better looking guys I attract also.
> Funny coincidence.



ROFL hahaha  Its a good thing you can kick their ass then


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Why do you have to be in bars to meet strangers? Does it have something to do with your job?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Sup you guys?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> ROFL hahaha  Its a good thing you can kick their ass then



Or is this a good thing..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Howdy PreMier


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

So I just may find out after this weekend if I am moving back to Florida


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Sick of the cold Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I am actually used to it. It is just for the work opportunity that I may go back. Depends on what happens here. I will know by the end of month


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Moving back to the old Sunshine state?


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Smart move! You never know nowadays. She could have been another Aileen Worness [sp?]




She asked me if I was into things and wouldn't tell me what so I told her I wasn't so that made me VERY hesitant of "The other side" of what I could be facing!  

Smart move in NOT going in her car, once again!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Very good possibility. Or to Virginia. Most likely Florida. All depends on the next several days.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Umm, that is Florida right?


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Why do you have to be in bars to meet strangers? Does it have something to do with your job?




My friend's are in Pool Leagues and Dart Leagues.

NOT part of my job but it's fun because it allows me to escape from ordinary things such as the gym and stuff!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Well shoot Hee, if you move to Virginia, a couple beers on me!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes Florida Eggs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

You live in Virginia Eggs? Where abouts?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Then again, I wouldnt say that you should come to Virginia over Florida for a couple of beers.  If you do, I wouldnt suggest Lynchburg.  Iiiiiinnn the ghetto...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I have family in the Danville area, Pittsylvania county


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Er, in Lynchburg.  An hour North /North East of Roanoke.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Danville is south of where I am I think.  South East perhaps?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

And family in Dryfork and Chatham [all them towns are fairly close to each other]


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> So I just may find out after this weekend if I am moving back to Florida




Go to wherever makes you happiest!  That's all I can say to you!  But no bitchin' when the summer and the heat hits ya!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I love the hot weather David! That is one thing that will not bother me!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey guys, question.  Does a layover count as being in a country?  Like "I've been to... <insert country name here>, er, well, I've stopped there en-route".


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

You know, I think its all about the seasons.  I love the hot and beach in the summer (and my girl in a bikini  ), but then I also love the snow and doing some boarding.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Hee might not move to VA for beers but I bet Irontime would!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmm, I don't know Eggs. I don't think so because you are mearly waiting in an airport for a connecting flight


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Surprisingly, I found the drivers here to be pretty rude.  I thought that they'd be more laid back in a small Virginia city, but they can be pretty prickish.  Of course most of those are probably my fellow students


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I lived in Florida for several years so I got used to the heat. Became acclimated I guess


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I see rock just posted in another thread. I wonder if he will stop by in here and say hi!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey guys, question.  Does a layover count as being in a country?  Like "I've been to... <insert country name here>, er, well, I've stopped there en-route".



Did you change planes??


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I love the hot weather David! That is one thing that will not bother me!




TIME will tell!!!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes that is true! It has been a few years since I have been back there!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 21, 2004)

I think that I will be signing off now!
Night David, Eggs, GBC, PreMier and Rock! And any one else I forgot!
G'night John-Boy!
and Jim-Bob
and Mry Ellen
and ...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

In Germany I did... but this time I'm stopping in Amsterdam on the way back from Sweden... and I've never been there before.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Night Hee!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Surprisingly, I found the drivers here to be pretty rude.  I thought that they'd be more laid back in a small Virginia city, but they can be pretty prickish.  Of course most of those are probably my fellow students




Then eggs, maybe you should drive in Atlanta!  

In Central Florida, they drive slow as shit!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I think that I will be signing off now!
> Night David, Eggs, GBC, PreMier and Rock! And any one else I forgot!
> G'night John-Boy!
> ...




Good night Hee holler Walton!  I'm signing off too!  I had a long night tonight!!!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

so no one else is here, huh?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Nope, just us chickens and Eggs.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2004)

Bwak bwak bwakaaaa!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Bwak bwak bwakaaaa!




You typed out a chicken clucking??  

Let's see.  

Flights:

* Connecting Flight:  When you change planes
* Direct flight:  Same plane but can stop and refuel and pick up more passengers.  ( I recently learned this from Southwest Airlines  and I've flown countless times but with American only)
** Layover-  I thought it was when you stop regardless of of plane change or direct flight, when you are there for a any amount of time.*
* Delayed Flight- Obvious
* Cancelled Flight- It equals pissed off people
* Bump passenger: Can be a good thing because they usually give you a free flight voucher and a free hotel room for the night!  Negative- You may have to get up in 4 or 6 hours and take the next flight out though


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

Morning to everyone!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

Good morning Atherjen!!  Check out my journal, you will proud of my diet yesterday!  How long until I look like YOU???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Good morning Ather!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Saph, your AVI is killing me!!! Looks great


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Good morning Atherjen!!  Check out my journal, you will proud of my diet yesterday!  How long until I look like YOU???




 Way to go sweets!! you had a great day! proud of ya hun. 
hahahahaha now now  dont go comparing to me.. gosh darn I got too much work myself. 
I want your rear anyways, Ive seemed to of misplaced mine. lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

u guys r so silly

hey sapphire if i follow ur diet how long til i get a man like yours


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi GBC. No classes today?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Mornin' David!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ladies  and errr Gentlemen


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

not leaving til 12ish

id still be sleeping if my annoyin dad didnt talk so damn loud on the phone


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

@ GBC!!!  Wake up, tootsie!!!

Hello Hee and Ian


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

im awake im awake, but im not happy!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

How come you are not happy?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

yes, how come, babe?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm happy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

didnt get enough sleep, that email from my prof yesterday, water weight gain, no luck in dating, sick. i can go on forever


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Why are you happy Justin?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

HAppy, Happy, Happy.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, I got the world falling apart around me, but I am still happy!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Because I have the best girlfriend in the whole world! 

Which isnt an idea that we need to argue over.  Its just a fact


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Your building yourself a new life Hee! You have a good outlook about it!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmm, the site went down for a minute.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep it did, but still Happy, Happy Happy !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Good for you Eggs! You have the best GF, I have the best wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Why are you happy Iain?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm a little sad


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

why sad rock? *HUGS*


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

What're you sad about?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

What is there to be sad about?

I am alive, that makes me happy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

School and work are kicking my ass and leaving no free time! Thanks greeky. And the semester just started.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

how are you liking college food Justin?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 22, 2004)

Justin, get that cute butt of yours out of this thread and work on your paper 

Btw, I love you


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahh!! But there is always another side to the coin.

I just chose to look at the positives!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Depends on my mood. Today there is no other side of the coin


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

My classes are soooo boring, as are the labs and clinicals. I already know most of this stuff, but still have to sit through 4-8 hours of it at a time anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm just complaining!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmm! Interesting!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

No, you missed it Iain. It's not interesting, it's boring!! LOL, J/K


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess Justin listens to his girl! He's gone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm about to go, have to get ready for lab


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

So I'll catch you all later!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Later! Since you only know most of the information, it would probably be interesting to learn all of the informaiton at the Lab


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Most of my paper is done honey   Now I have to go to class.

Yeah, I listen to Jenny alot.  It keeps me out of alot of trouble


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> didnt get enough sleep, that email from my prof yesterday, water weight gain, no luck in dating, sick. i can go on forever



I'm sorry to hear about that!  I hope your day gets better.  You can defeat most of what you said in a few hours.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Justin, get that cute butt of yours out of this thread and work on your paper
> 
> Btw, I love you




  Got told?  (Eggs)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Can you hear that whip snap?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm feeling down!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

had an employee quit on me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

My boss told me why


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

And I don't understand


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

And I feel awful for her


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Wish I was aloud to call her


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

At home or something


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Stop by and give her a hug


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Where did it go wrong?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Why don't people speak up????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Not IMers.......my staff


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

God gave us all a voice


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Why don't we use it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

If I could only understand


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I won't be on here anymore


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

For today atleast


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm bummed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

And I want to go home


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

eat a gallon of ice cream


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

And watch a sad movie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

With a box of tissues


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

And a bag of chips


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

maybe cook some brownies


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Do some laundry


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Go to church and speak with my father


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe he can help


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Have you ever felt so bad you could cry?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I'm there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

<sigh>


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm leaving work


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Need to go for a drive


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

off a short cliff


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

You know what's worse


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

no one would even care


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm out


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

later IMers


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm feeling down!




Sorry to hear that baby doll!

Everyone seems bummed out today.

 to make you feel better!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> later IMers




Don't leave!  Do you have to??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey don't leave Babs. We are here for you!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

BABS hun!!!  whats the matter sweets?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Is that your eye?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

yes  I have pretty alienated pink skin!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

are you being serious??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

if so, gorgeous!

* do you have any imperfections??   

Scanning........



Searching...........

No imperfections found!


PERFECT!!!!!!

You are just too ab-ulous!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL!!!!  your too funny David.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

LOVE your avi, atherjen!!!

That'd be cool if some people really did have violet eyes.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks Ann! 
it would be pretty wouldnt it... I wonder if they have colored contacts in that shade.. then I would wish I wore glasses.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

I think they do, and you can get contacts without needing perscription ones.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

I had my first cup of coffee in like 6 weeks!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

I never was a big coffee drinker


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

maybe drank like 3 or 4 cups in a week before that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

right now I am just wired from that one cup


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

hello again,friend's


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

evening


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Good evening, darling!    Having a better day I hope??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> right now I am just wired from that one cup




You better have another cup there, bud!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I feel okay.........Still rather confused though


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been whoring more than usual in the past few days!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I feel okay.........Still rather confused though




what's the matter, baby?  Refresh my memory.  That is if you want to.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

That's alright!  Whore away


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh no!    I have to go!!!  Pls take care Babsie!  I hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes you are David! By the way, did you see who was the number 1 poster so far today...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Okay.  I'll be fine...And................tomorrow is another day....I'll hope for the best.

have a wonderful evening


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Babs, you doing okay?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

My day went okay, just classes and stuff.  I'm pretty excited though because I'm going to see Jenny in March so my steps a bit lighter anyhow.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

That's great Justin!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

Awww...i'm so happy for your Eggs AND Jenny......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, I'm here for a few before lab starts again


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been in and out.....

How is everything


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank Butterfly and Babs 

So whats going on tonight everyone?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

I think I am going to go take a nap pretty soon.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Still getting over my flu... so could use the rest.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Nose was running like a leaky faucet today.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Had to bring a big wad of paper towel to my classes to blow the shnoz on.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Bet you all wanted to know this


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Perhaps not.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Either way, you're all feeling somewhat boring tonight huh?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Cause ya boring da hell out me!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhhh, nappie nap time.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Just got back from dinner.. so am feeling like closing the eyes for about an hour.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

riposo per favore


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

va bene, buona notte catso!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

ciao ciao


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

My Italian is about as good as tonights dinner


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Huh, is IM acting up?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Okay, eyes closing of their own accord.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

That means its nap time.  Yeay!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

You must really be bored eh?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, where is everyone?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Dunno man.  I am here at work dreading the thought of eating here shortly


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Where are all the whores at?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

So whats for your dinner... Cant be that bad


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Dreading the thought of eating?   But... but why?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Rock is working I suppose, and GBC is in school now


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Food good, hungry bad!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Because I am eating what Mudge eats.  Its absofukinlutely terrible...  I am so sick and full I want to die LOL


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

GBC at school at 8PM?  That sick!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Of course she wakes up at like 2PM


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe she is out with her italian stallion!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

What does Mudge eat?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Its 3cups brown rice 2 large chx breasts and spaghetti sauce for flavor.  I only eat 3 a day.  Mudge eats 5


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Haha, txt boy?  Did he ever ask her out anyways?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

I deemed it the "Mudge Meal"


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

I dunno... I thought they were still probably talking 

She met him at a club though, he prob just wanted a quick lay LOL  Poor GBC


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

You eat all that at once? How many meals do you eat a day?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, he probably did.  Isnt that why most guys are in clubs?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea I eat all that at once.  I have a journal now, just started it  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26541  I guess counting shakes 8 or so...  

Dunno  I dont go to clubs


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Its not necessarily the best place to find your "true love".  Especially once the bottle of vodka kicks in.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea no kiding.

GBC likes to shake her groove thang though.  So I say let her live and learn.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

I really dont either unless I'm with Jenny.  Just not so much fun without her.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea... if I really liked a girl it might be fun to go with her.  Just not into club sleeze though


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

BBIAF.... Need to heat tha "Mudge Meal" LOL


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I do tend to like nicer clubs now than when I was younger.  Wouldnt really want to take her to some place trashy... or that was full of passed out drunks.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

Ah, I'm in need of a nap.  Be back in an hour or so probably.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

k BYE~


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yes you are David! By the way, did you see who was the number 1 poster so far today...




No.  Who?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay.  I'll be fine...And................tomorrow is another day....I'll hope for the best.
> 
> have a wonderful evening



Although I am late... but Babsie, I hope everything is OK and whatever answers you are searching for, it's what your wanting.

Bless you babe!  We LOVE you!!!   and a big hug 2 u!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

very good, hee holler.  You're leading bc/ the whores aren't posting!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

step aside now and let the whore take over!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

what to talk about?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

something or nothing?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Why am I home when I said I was going out??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

well, I live in S. Florida and it's only 8:50pm and the NIGHT is young!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

I just realized something...

John Cena sucks!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that really your PT David?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn you David! You are going to be the new daily leader! I have to get up early for work tomorrow so I won't be able to post whore!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

he is DEFINTIELY  NO ROCK!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Is that really your PT David?




What is PT???


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Then again, that IS why you are King Post Whore! [notice how I used capital letters out of respect!]


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

ANd just think,


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

I coulda got 10 post out of these last


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

David-- PT is personal trainer.  Is that really your trainer in your sig?  Because damn... You should hook up with that!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

few responses!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Some post whore I AM!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Damn you David! You are going to be the new daily leader! I have to get up early for work tomorrow so I won't be able to post whore!




That's right.  

Dayz of de' olde!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey HEE!  I sa you avi on another board, it was the actual image size.  I laughed my ass off.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> David-- PT is personal trainer.  Is that really your trainer in your sig?  Because damn... You should hook up with that!




Oh, yes, she is my trainer and no, she is taken and I wouldn't hit on her because it's stictly professional.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

har har


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Some post whore I AM!




Your still ahead aren't you?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

You wouldnt hit on her because she would kick your ass LOL  Man... I bet that Velvet Vice can squeeze a man to death!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh, yes, she is my trainer and no, she is taken and I wouldn't hit on her because it's stictly professional.


I really respect you for that David. I think most guys wouldn't do that, but you really have your priorities together! Way to go!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You wouldnt hit on her because she would kick your ass LOL  Man... I bet that Velvet Vice can squeeze a man to death!




That is not the reason why I wouldn't hit on her.  C'mon now.  With my charm, personality and respect for the opposite sex, no woman would even think of kicking my ass.    And if they did, then, they were NOT in the right state of mind!  (like looney tunes)


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

And no I am not Davids trainor! I was just commenting on his comment you fools!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

And besides, I am am ugly guy! not a gorgeous woman like his trainer.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I really respect you for that David. I think most guys wouldn't do that, but you really have your priorities together! Way to go!



And trust me, I think most men would stare at her and not know what to say to her or a women that is are as gorgeous as her.  They could talk all the crap they want when she's not in front of them but more than likely... their scared!  

But getting back to the priority thing.  Believe me, we've become more personal as the time has gone by and became friend's but it always come back to one thing.  Trainer- & Client.  Trainer & Client.  Trainer & Client.  

Oh yeah, did I mention that I'm in Ft. Lauderdale and she is in West Palm Beach??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And no I am not Davids trainor! I was just commenting on his comment you fools!




I am missing something here, heeholler.  Who or what are you referring to?  which post are you responding too?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

My ex just moved back up here from West palm Beach very recently! {ex fiance, whom I came very close with in days of marrying, thank God I didn't marry her!]


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And besides, I am am ugly guy! not a gorgeous woman like his trainer.




What are you talking about?  Why do you put yourself down like that?  Let other's determined that not that you should listen.  Keep in mind, a real person (mostly women) judge men by their heart and soul, then, by their appearance.  If they don't, their not worth it one iota!  Don't waste your time with insensitive women!  Trust me, it's easy to detect a women like that!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

I was post whoring David. You have to go back a few posts. Was a play on words. Don't mind me, I am tired!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> My ex just moved back up here from West palm Beach very recently! {ex fiance, whom I came very close with in days of marrying, thank God I didn't marry her!]



Does you have a picture of her??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What are you talking about?  Why do you put yourself down like that?  Let other's determined that not that you should listen.  Keep in mind, a real person (mostly women) judge men by their heart and soul, then, by their appearance.  If they don't, their not worth it one iota!  Don't waste your time with insensitive women!  Trust me, it's easy to detect a women like that!


I know, I shouldn't do that. I some times lack self confidence. I have had compliments but I really need to work on that part of the "shyness" that I have. I have to beat that.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I was post whoring David. You have to go back a few posts. Was a play on words. Don't mind me, I am tired!




I noticed!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Does you have a picture of her??


Unfortunately [or maybe fortunately] I don't. Her satanic bitchy interior didn't equal her exterior beauty. I think if I still had a picture of her, it would prolly be like having that little puzzle box from the Hellraiser movie. It would forever haunt me.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I know, I shouldn't do that. I some times lack self confidence. I have had compliments but I really need to work on that part of the "shyness" that I have. I have to beat that.




Helpful hints:

* Weed out the "garbage"
* Make eye contact with a women
* Smile
* If she smiles back at least you know that you could talk to her

**If she has a nice ass or huge breast.  Do NOT stare!  
****  But if she's got great eyes... stare every so often but don't look passionately at them

So again!  DO NOT STARE TOO LONG!

*** BE CAREFUL WITH THE COMPLIMENTS,  TOO!

What to say:

* Start with Hello
* Ask her how her day is
* Ask how she's doing
* Ask what her profession is (if anything)
* Be a gentleman, be a man but for god sakes, don't be a WIMP or an ASS!

OK, that's a good start to get over SHYNESS, no get out there son, and IMPLEMENT this strategy! 

WRONG-WRONG-WRONG--- WRONG!

LIVE BY THIS:  RESPECT WOMEN AND TREAT THEM THE WAY YOU'D LIKE TO BE TREATED!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Unfortunately [or maybe fortunately] I don't. Her satanic bitchy interior didn't equal her exterior beauty. I think if I still had a picture of her, it would prolly be like having that little puzzle box from the Hellraiser movie. It would forever haunt me.




Ummnnn... did you say ex- GF or ex-wife???

How long were you together??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks David! I actually have a woman in my gym that I really need to implement this with. It is like, I know she notices me, and she notices that I notice her, but we both do that "we don't see each other routine" even though we do notice each other. I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Ummnnn... did you say ex- GF or ex-wife???
> 
> How long were you together??


Ex- fiance. We lived together for several years. Too long really. I actually knew that we didn't belong to each other, but strangly enough I stayed with her for, well I really don't KNOW why I stayed with her really. I guess I just had to be with some one at the time.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Thanks David! I actually have a woman in my gym that I really need to implement this with. It is like, I know she notices me, and she notices that I notice her, but we both do that "we don't see each other routine" even though we do notice each other. I hope you understand what I mean.



I understand that but really, your both working out and to talk about routines is what I think she might not have in mind.  Do you know what I mean?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, I understand David. I think I understand. No, I do understand! I know what I have to do!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

It's kinda like this and it's too bad because most everyone especially that are on IM.com do NOT like conversation or pick ups in gyms.  Well, with that in mind, really, your NOT picking her up and hopefully your conversation can be held by doing cardio or maybe while she's getting a shake or drink at the bar, you can have a normal conversation.

Sure, you can ask her what she's working out on or worked out on.  No big deal.  But, there is so much other things you can talk about, too!  Like FOOD!!!!  

Unless she's some HARDCORE bodybuilder that does NOT want conversation then, it could be different story.

By the way, does she wear headphones  all the time?

What does she look like?  (My curiosity, of course)


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Ex- fiance. We lived together for several years. Too long really. I actually knew that we didn't belong to each other, but strangly enough I stayed with her for, well I really don't KNOW why I stayed with her really. I guess I just had to be with some one at the time.




Understanble but what I can't understand is that you do NOT have one picture of her!!  (Several years)  Did you BURN them or something??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yes, I understand David. I think I understand. No, I do understand! I know what I have to do!




And tell me, what IS it that YOU have to do?  

I'm your critic!

BTW, GBC is lingering!  Call on her and see if she agrees to!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i think i got checked out in the gym today

even tho im bloated like a blimp


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i swear no matter how well i eat, i only get fatter and bigger


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i think i got checked out in the gym today
> 
> even tho im bloated like a blimp




I would check you out too!  

Bloated?  Hmmmnnn.....  

Hey GBC, read the last two pages of this thread and give us your opinion!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i swear no matter how well i eat, i only get fatter and bigger




Hun, are you really gaining fat?  Are your clothes not fitting?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's kinda like this and it's too bad because most everyone especially that are on IM.com do NOT like conversation or pick ups in gyms.  Well, with that in mind, really, your NOT picking her up and hopefully your conversation can be held by doing cardio or maybe while she's getting a shake or drink at the bar, you can have a normal conversation.
> 
> Sure, you can ask her what she's working out on or worked out on.  No big deal.  But, there is so much other things you can talk about, too!  Like FOOD!!!!
> ...


Well, she is gorgeous to me! She has kind of a fitness model type physique, kinda cut up on top, not too much, but I notice that she is not afraid of lifting heavy weights. If I had to critique her, I woild say to her, do not do that 30 mis of cardio first as she does {I see this some times because I see her on the elliptical some times going into gym then she comes upstair to lift] and lift first then cardio. But you are prolly right. I shoudn't talk "shop" with her. To me, she is attractive. She is single. That I know.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi GBC!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

I was supposed to log off half an hour ago! I have to get up real early tomorrow!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

hey hee

david my clothes fit...but im eating well enough that i should be losing fat no?????????

yes hee, talking about workouts is good, but dont go off critiquing her right off the bat, u may come off as arrogant and she can be like "well who asked you" plus u dont wanna seem like a stalker for watching her

i dont mind getting hit on in the gym IF the guy is cute/not too old
when a guy in his late 30's tries it..no...


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Well, she is gorgeous to me! She has kind of a fitness model type physique, kinda cut up on top, not too much, but I notice that she is not afraid of lifting heavy weights. If I had to critique her, I woild say to her, do not do that 30 mis of cardio first as she does {I see this some times because I see her on the elliptical some times going into gym then she comes upstair to lift] and lift first then cardio. But you are prolly right. I shoudn't talk "shop" with her. To me, she is attractive. She is single. That I know.




I, personally think there is no problem with doing cardio first however, I would cut it to 20 mins but with a few minutes rest before starting the weights but, I usually jump right into it.

Well, everyone has their own opinions and my trainer has no problem with it.  I do 40 mins before our session with a 20 mins wait period.

Now, as for conversation:

After your introductions and hello's etc.

Ask her how her workout is.  But don't talk too long about it unless she wants to or continues.  If you talkk about it and she short answers with "yes" or "no", change the subject and talk about "life"!!!

Find out what she likes doing in her spare time.  Find out her favorite foods!  Invite her to do something that she likes.

Get my drift??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I was supposed to log off half an hour ago! I have to get up real early tomorrow!




Well, go to bed then!  I have to get up for 6:00 am and I'm still waiting to go out but possibly may not!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually, I am not stalking her. You would have to kind of see the situation to know what I mean. I am not good at explaining it, but I know that she notices me, and she knows that I notice her, and not in a stalking way either. But I am going to do some work on a house that some one she know this weekend so I think her name will come up since he knows her.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh yeah that last response was to GBC's not critiquing her off the bat. I know what you meant hun! I am not going to critique her at all in a conversation!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey hee
> 
> david my clothes fit...but im eating well enough that i should be losing fat no?????????
> ...



*I don't hit on women that I find attractive GBC, I'm just straight up, friendly and outgoing with a great smile.  How's would that do for ya? *


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Actually, I am not stalking her. You would have to kind of see the situation to know what I mean. I am not good at explaining it, but I know that she notices me, and she knows that I notice her, and not in a stalking way either. But I am going to do some work on a house that some one she know this weekend so I think her name will come up since he knows her.




That might be a good tactic.  Be careful of your approach though!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Oh yeah that last response was to GBC's not critiquing her off the bat. I know what you meant hun! I am not going to critique her at all in a conversation!




You better not critique anything!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i come on here and i feel like a whiny annoying girl

im always complaining about getting fat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

I am definitely going to be careful in my approach!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

is that weird? feeling like i bother/annoy my support group?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i come on here and i feel like a whiny annoying girl
> 
> im always complaining about getting fat



But the funny thing there is that we will always support you and motivate with an ear to hear you.  So please, GBC, know that we care and want you to succeed in your goals, so say anything your heart desires.

* YOUR NOT GETTING FAT!!!! *


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> is that weird? feeling like i bother/annoy my support group?


No you are not whining GBC! That is excatly what we are here for, to tell it like it is, and don't feel like it is wrong to do that! We are a support group for each other here!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks david..i needed that


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks also hee


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> is that weird? feeling like i bother/annoy my support group?




Stop that, Vivian!!!  You're not bothering any of us!  We love you!!!!!  You are one awesome chick!  

BTW, I'm gonna come up there and smack your ass!  (lightly)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

one way i judge if im getting fat is how much i can see my hipbones

and now they r totally in hiding


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks david..i needed that




Good!  Do you feel better now??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

a lil bit..

i hope im just pmsing


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> one way i judge if im getting fat is how much i can see my hipbones
> 
> and now they r totally in hiding



Now Vivian, really, that's being hard on yourself.  We all have our ups and downs and unfortunately women have it harder due to body chemistry. 

This week has been an all time low.  Go read the last posts in the sense of diet and see if I did so great today!  I won't sweat it and yes, I feel heavier and my stomach feels bloated but I know I have to get back on track as well!

Give it some time, girl... just give it some time.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> a lil bit..
> 
> i hope im just pmsing




See.  Body chemistry!  

Take in stride dear, but you should know that most of us guys understand a women during that time period!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

in october i did 2 weeks no carbs and i lost a lot more fat 

whats going on??? i am only having carbs at breakfast now
and in october i was eating a lot of sugar free candy and gum..so my diet was not perfect either

how come im not seeing nearly half the results?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

God, I love that avi of yours, sexy GBC!  Or, I mean, sexy v-lo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

*blush*


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> in october i did 2 weeks no carbs and i lost a lot more fat
> 
> whats going on??? i am only having carbs at breakfast now
> ...



So, you were doing the Atkins diet?

Well, we all know the negativity of that... so I will await your reply to this.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

not quite

atkins = lots of bad fats 
i was doing something similar to what i am now, except breakfast was eggs (yolks too!)

similar to what i am doing NOW 

again, pay attention


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Let me also go on to say that the Atkins diet for my friend's and no, I did NOT tell them to do it have came back to me and cried and told me that when they layed off of it for a few days, they gained weight.  Now, forget about Atkins but focus in on no carbs.  My female friend's did not lose as much as my male friend's.  My male friend's, gained 3/4 of their weight back.  I, myself gained all my weight back and a little more.  

What does that tell you??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not quite
> 
> atkins = lots of bad fats
> i was doing something similar to what i am now, except breakfast was eggs (yolks too!)




And the carbs portions?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i gained the weight back bc i went thru a period of binging during a very stressful time at school


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not quite
> 
> atkins = lots of bad fats
> i was doing something similar to what i am now, except breakfast was eggs (yolks too!)




What if it was all chicken, white fish and Turkey??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 22, 2004)

I think that people that are doing the Atkins dont realize that you still need to eat healthy.  I completely understand that your body burns differently when in ketosis, but really... what you put into your body effects it.  I have an uncle that does Atkins and he uses it as an excuse to eat as much bacon as he wants, etc.  No veggies I dont think.  Just got his second stint in his heart... but he's lost some weight


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i agree eggs

i was eating healthy...

except for the sugar free candies/gum


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i gained the weight back bc i went thru a period of binging during a very stressful time at school



So you eat when your stressed out. Hmmnn.. the only thing I can tell you is that look in the mirror while holding on to whatever bad that your eating and say to yourself, "do I deserve this misery?"

Since you snack, why don't you choose something more healthier?

Wait, out of fairness, what are you eating when snacking?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> huh?




Well, are you saying lots of fats so you must be eating red meats and pork!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I think that people that are doing the Atkins dont realize that you still need to eat healthy.  I completely understand that your body burns differently when in ketosis, but really... what you put into your body effects it.  I have an uncle that does Atkins and he uses it as an excuse to eat as much bacon as he wants, etc.  No veggies I dont think.  Just got his second stint in his heart... but he's lost some weight




Tell me about it!  It's amazing how effective this diet is in the sense of weight loss but how potentionally dangerous it is to the kidney etc.

My friend is on it and he supposedly lost all this weight and bragging that he's going to hit his weight that he was at in High School.  Finally the talk was done and I paid him a visit in Orlando last month and guess what?  He has NOT changed!    I questioned it and he told me he stopped for a week and ate garbage and wa-aaaah!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

pay attention i said i WASNT doing atkins
i eat some red meat and pork, but i dont pig out on bacon like eggs was sayin

i used to eat any carbs i could find, anything sweet
cereal, rice cakes, crackers, ice cream
when i start i have a hard time stopping
also was staying up very late nights..so it kinda gave me fuel..tho fattening!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

hence why im also eating carbs now at breakfast

sheesh, ur criticizing what i did 3months ago


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> pay attention i said i WASNT doing atkins
> i eat some red meat and pork, but i dont pig out on bacon like eggs was sayin
> 
> ...



Pay attention!!!    I was.  I said what you said, "like the Atkins Diet."

OK, rice cakes should be ok but in the day.  I know, the other things can take a toll on your body especially at night late.

Well, hopefully, a strong will mind will help you to defeat your desire for those things and as for stress due to school, just take a break and relax when your studying or doing a paper.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hence why im also eating carbs now at breakfast
> 
> sheesh, ur criticizing what i did 3months ago




I am sorry.  I am just analyzing and recapping the High Protein/low carb/no carb diets.  I didn't mean to sound as I was injecting your name into it whatsoever.

Please accept my apologies if it seemed I was being too critical with what you are posting.

Accept my apology?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not quite
> 
> atkins = lots of bad fats
> i was doing something similar to what i am now, except breakfast was eggs (yolks too!)



similar to what i am doing NOW

pay attention!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i never said i was doing atkins


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

OK, I gotcha hun.  Please don't be upset.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

im cranky, i dunno, i swear i must be pmsing

but seriously, i should be seeing more positive results not going backwards


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i never said i was doing atkins



I know you said that.  But eggs and I were just conversing about the Atkins diet in general not implying that you were doing the Atkins.

Actually, I was just focusing in on the ups and downs of weight loss in general and how certain patterns can affect us.  

I am affected especially this week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

but ive been good on my diet!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im cranky, i dunno, i swear i must be pmsing
> 
> but seriously, i should be seeing more positive results not going backwards




I did keep that in mind (crankiness and PMsing)  

Certainly I would NOT want you on my bad side!  Your too cool to not be able to talk to!

Why don't you if you can, go out dancing this weekend, eat a little bit more cleaner and have a good time.  Stay away from 
text-boy also.  Unless you want him lingering in your life.

I can't remember, but do you have a split workout or is just one full workout including cardio?  Maybe you should change your routine around a bit.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> but ive been good on my diet!




I know you have and keep up the awesome work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

aint much to clean up except protein bars and cough drops (which i need to stay semi quiet) right?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> aint much to clean up except protein bars and cough drops (which i need to stay semi quiet) right?




No, that's actually fine and great!  Better than me that's for sure!

So, if you believe your gaining weight, have you considered revising your training regimen?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Not changing the subject but aren't you guys going to be getting another snowstorm this weekend??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i heard monday, hopefully not

and yes i do plan on goin out havin a good time tomorrow

hopefully my stomach complies..ouchies


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I'm glad to hear that.  While your dancing, I'll be at the band's acoustic set!  In other words, we'll both be having a great time!

And your stomach will be fine!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey chickie... are you going on your web cam tonight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

nope, sorry
i have to go to bed soon, school tomorrow morning


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

OK, no problem!  I have to go to the gym at 6:15 am too.

BTW, due to Katie's perserverance, I will be getting a web cam so she can see me making goofy faces at her!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow   My whoring today is coming to an end soon!

 It's been so cool to talk to everyone esp. GBC.  Really, I didn't mean to sound too harsh, critical or lack of understanding but I hope I helped you a little.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

its ok, i need kicks in the butt, im just too sensitive sometimes

sleep well hon


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Good night, darling!    

Have a super day tomorrow and tomorrow night, we'll both whup it up and have a great time forgetting about the gym, diets and workouts....... right?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i never forget


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i will be sayin to myself

*woot--dancing is extra cardio* LOL


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

G'Morning everyone!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Jen, I guess this is an hour late


----------



## Eggs (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey rockster!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Justin, whats up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Classes today?


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

Hola amigo y amiga's!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

no work for me today! yay!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

I need to go to work, 12hrs


----------



## Eggs (Jan 23, 2004)

Nope, just heading off to work soon!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 23, 2004)

Ouch, you have some work today too huh?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

I work again tomarrow.. today gym, errands and cleaning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Justin, and I missed the gym today


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

you better get going!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

to late now. just cooking so I can eat today

I didn't sleep last night so getting up was hard


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Poor thing....Can you play catch up over the weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe on Sat, but the gym is packed then. I have a BB seminar on Sunday plus work


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Awww......

It can only get better!  

have a good day Rock.  Make sure you're getting all of your nutrients in so you don't get sick from being worn down......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Babs, you have a good day too, I'll miss ya!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> to late now. just cooking so I can eat today
> 
> I didn't sleep last night so getting up was hard




I could say something beyond what you say but I will keep it in reserve!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Will do!  I've decided I cannot feel bad for everyone who quits...It's their life and I'm not to try to understand it.

I'll miss you as well and we'll chat I'm sure next week.  Take care and have a safe/fun Weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

just got back from good ol cardio and some errands. yay for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

:knock Knock Knock:


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Bueller, Bueller ?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone?, Anyone?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

hey daniel


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey chic 

Iain's cool GBC


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Pretty quiet in here today, whats goin on?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

not much...had school...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

BUGGA BUGGA

Who goes there!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Just sitting here at work.  fridays seem to take forever


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

heyyy babsie!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Babs!

I don't know if I am talking to you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been busy all day long.  usually on Fridays we all loaf around......

Working hard on our Japan Costing System in Oracle.....We have to meet their standards by the end of this month!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool!

Its is pretty darn cold here today


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

it was -30 f this mmorn with the wind chill


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be back in 10 or 15 min.......I have to take my staff out on break!  Boss says I need to go with them from now on....how pathetic! ....

I'm not that way............he needs to relax......in with the good...out with the bad....


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm here!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey David!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm so freakin bored!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Tell me about it!  1 more hour


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess I am all alone.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Work sucks this time of year


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

BACK!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I have two more hours to go


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Playgrounds and recreational products are seasonal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hard to sell much when there is a ton of snow


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......it is snowing here.

We walked outside and IT'S ALL WHITE


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome back Babs!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Snow sucks


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I need some warm weather


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Only when you cannot drive.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

it's sooooo pretty to look at though./.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I get to go to Missouri in just over a week


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

what fur


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Snow is pretty in a picture


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have to supervise an installation of skatepark equipment that I sold there.  woo-hoo!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Ohhhh...I bet that is fun!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

it isn't much warmer there


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I think watching skaters do the tricks is pretty fun!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

30-40


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Agreed!  Snow is also pretty in a picture


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

It isn't that much fun. Really


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

The wind chill is brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Skaters are pretty cool to watch thought it is amazing what they can do


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah the wind chill is crazy here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I heard you could get frost bite in 30 secs here this morn.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

crazy stuff


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

no kidding...my face about freezes off when walking to my car and from my car............my cheeks are chapped


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Wonder what happened to TGS


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

It almost never snows here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

nobody to stir the pot


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I wish it never snowed here


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

In fact it has only really snowed twice here my entire life.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I heard that....TGS always stirs the pot


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe you should move here and sell the park stuff... we have lots of room


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> In fact it has only really snowed twice here my entire life.





Awww.......I envious....and then I'm not.


I'll pray that you all get a couple inches of it this year.  How's that?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm eating cinnamon rolls


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

My mother just moved back from Dallas Tx..........she worked at one of the largest Hospitals around......She's a sonographer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Stinks for us Ohioans we have to pay state tax....you guys do not


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Awww.......I envious....and then I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'll pray that you all get a couple inches of it this year.  How's that?


The kids would love that... they'd for sure close the schools


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

sounds like a plan!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

MMMMmmm Cinnamon rolls


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Stinks for us Ohioans we have to pay state tax....you guys do not


Very true!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Well...I'll pray even harder!

How about you all come here and we'll play together!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Come to Canada I'll show ya taxes


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> MMMMmmm Cinnamon rolls


Yes they are quite yummy!  I've had 2, wonder how many more I can eat before I feel sick.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

mind you we do get alot of perks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

No thank you...i get taxed to death.  I'm also self employed...So, with all those darn taxes everyone else typically has to pay....I pay double plus self employment taxes.....ugh


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes they are quite yummy!  I've had 2, wonder how many more I can eat before I feel sick.



Sounds alot more appetizing than my 

CC
Stevia
Cinnamon
Berries
and Oats


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't make yourself sick BF


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd rather not pay the taxes and buy what I want.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

hey...that's even better......


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok let's skip out on our taxes


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I hear you on the taxes though Babs... I get oil & gas royalties and have to pay taxes on them every year.  Sucks, everyone else gets money back, I always have to pay.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Ok let's skip out on our taxes


  How long do you think it would take the IRS to figure it out?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

brb 

I gotta eat my
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
berries
oats
cinnamon


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> How long do you think it would take the IRS to figure it out?


A couple years at the most.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I hear you on the taxes though Babs... I get oil & gas royalties and have to pay taxes on them every year.  Sucks, everyone else gets money back, I always have to pay.




Figures...good people never get a break


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

You know, I really do wish I had some work to do.  Would make the time go by faster.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you at work or home?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh yeah my fish oil


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Its capsules


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

don't even notice them


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Work, got another 2 hrs!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think the IRS would ever figure me out


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

30 mins


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

hi everyone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I don't think the IRS would ever figure me out




Never say never.....I'm sure they know.....but they're more so after tough fraud......they want REAL money....big time money.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Never , Never, NEVER


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

GBC is back


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Never , Never, NEVER


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Believe me they want every penny they can get!

My dad is certified by the IRS to do taxes and be a legal rep for people.  I used to do my own but they got too damn complicated, so my dad does them now.  It's better cause he knows the "loopholes"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi everyone





heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  girl...


WUZZZZZZZZZZZZ       upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

not much hon

frustrated with my body! i stick to diet, i exercise and i go nowhere/gain


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Believe me they want every penny they can get!
> 
> My dad is certified by the IRS to do taxes and be a legal rep for people.  I used to do my own but they got too damn complicated, so my dad does them now.  It's better cause he knows the "loopholes"




You're lucky then...............

speaking of taxes....I don't think it's fair that the wealthy have to pay more taxes just because they make more money than the poor........

I also do not agree with the $28000 income limit being a max out for unearned income credit...

With the cost of living being more than what's being paid out....rather earned...I think it should be bumped to like $35k


Self-Employed people shouldn't have to pay additional taxes

Married people shouldn't have to pay more taxes because of two words.  "I do"....The joining of two names ='s more money to the IRS......Not fair!  Any way they can get money...they're gonna get it......these are just crazy ways IMO.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not much hon
> 
> frustrated with my body! i stick to diet, i exercise and i go nowhere/gain





I'm with ya....

How long have you been on the same diet?  maybe it's time for a change


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Ladies,

You guys are killing me.  You both look FANTASTIC!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

food is killing everyone


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Well at least I will die happy then


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

ive been a very good girl for almost 3 weeks

except for lots of cough drops since ive been sick.. 

least i havent been binging tho..


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Just sick to the program, you'll make progress.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

And you haven't lost any weight or dropped in B/F


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

do you keep track of BF % or any measurements


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

i retain too much water to take measurements right now

i look like an fn blimp!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

all i do is gain weight


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I feel ya G!  I've already gained 8lbs when it should have only been 3-5lbs


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

at least u have an excuse hehe

plus i should be LOSING not gaining...not sure what im doing wrong


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

when your pregnenant.  There is no ideal weight gain 

Everyone is different!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

keep eating all those cinna buns.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

That is what they told us in prenatal classes a few weeks ago


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> when your pregnenant.  There is no ideal weight gain
> 
> Everyone is different!





WRONG!






Maybe not body weight........weight gain should only be 25lbs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

when i carried........it looked like I was carrying a basketball under my shirt.  I gained 25lbs with my first and 15lbs with my second..........I lost a lot of weight with my second


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Different women will react differently to the hormonal imbalances so there is no set weight criteria for BW gain.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow 15 is pretty low.  Now that is all baby


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Alright time to go home YEAH!

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

My doc said I should only gain between 25-35 lbs for the whole pregnancy.

I only gained 20lbs with my first one.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

that's pretty good BF.

Sorry it took me a while to respond.  Work calls


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm so frustrated with this Word doc.  The page #'s are screwed up cause of a section break and I can't fix it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

if its not many pages, then set it so each pages header/footer are different, and manually type each #


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought about that but it's like the last 15-16 pages... I took the section breaks out.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

BACK


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I gotta go to the ladies room...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I hated that when I was preggo...........

in the am it was like clock work.....3am....potty time...every day!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL I so know what you mean!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I always loved when the baby would move around.  As long as it wasn't jabbing. 

Isn't it amazing????


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

gosh darn I need to find a man before I start talking babies! LOL


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

Hello friend's and friendette's.

Oh yeah, and enemies and naysayers!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Evening David! how are you this evening?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> gosh darn I need to find a man before I start talking babies! LOL



Shouldnt be hard with the way you look   or... maybe you are just too intimidating.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

GBC you in here?  What happened to the "Italian Stallion"?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Guess no one is here?  Hello...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Evening David! how are you this evening?




Hey  AJen!  

How are ya?  I am actually practicing for tonight. Have some stings section I'm trying to implement at the gig!  I have only 10 mins left then I'm off to the rowdy club!  

What's on the agenda for you tonight?


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_




Don't yawn... your making me tired!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

I have to relearn the Bangles "Eternal Flame" because the lead singer is thinking of implementing that into the set.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

I want to do Sister Christian by Night Ranger and they want the Bangles.

Looks like we're going to do both!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

plugging in the Bangles now!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

Jesus!  I can't find a  spot in this song to fill in.    You see, we're not trying to play it the same way Susanna Hoff is singing it but...


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

OK, Friendz. 

I must depart!  Have a great night tonight and be safe if your going out.

In other words, DON'T DO WHAT I DO!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> GBC you in here?  What happened to the "Italian Stallion"?



lmao. he trotted away


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

What! He trotted away on you! Thar's Ok GBC. I'll take his place!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Shouldnt be hard with the way you look   or... maybe you are just too intimidating.



aww thanks. 
but you know...  I asked a guy friend before why other guys didnt approach me and he said the same thing, that guys get intimidated. gosh darn Im a nice gal and will talk to anyone. and I dont walk around with my nose in the air...  what to do.. maybe a nun?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

lol hee, u got ur fitness model chick


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

dont worry jen, guys tell me the same thing and i just dont buy it


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

hey greeky how are you tonite babe?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont worry jen, guys tell me the same thing and i just dont buy it




neither do I! excuses!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

insatiable..i just wanna EATTTT


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

No I haven't seen her since the other day GBC! And since I will be going to the gym on the weekend and I have never seen her there on the weekend, I guess I will have to wait until Tuesday, unless I talk to one of the guys I know at the gym tomorrow. But I am too shy, must overcome that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

hee u dont wanna wait too long cuz she'll lose interest


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmm well....... go make a HUGE salad or lotas veggies with some protein and healthy fats then chug back a ton of water.  that'll do the trick!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

i did have a big salad w chicken and peanuts!

eating sugar free jello now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes I know! I don't want her to lose interest either!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

I just cooked up some sweet potato's and pork chops!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> aww thanks.
> but you know...  I asked a guy friend before why other guys didnt approach me and he said the same thing, that guys get intimidated. gosh darn Im a nice gal and will talk to anyone. and I dont walk around with my nose in the air...  what to do.. maybe a nun?




A nun...   I cant believe guys dont ask you out... seriously though it IS intimidation.  To tell ya the honest truth, I probably wouldnt ask you out if I saw you either.  Its the fear of rejection I tell ya!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

MM sugar free jello. lots of it will fill ya up some.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> A nun...   I cant believe guys dont ask you out... seriously though it IS intimidation.  To tell ya the honest truth, I probably wouldnt ask you out if I saw you either.  Its the fear of rejection I tell ya!



BUT IM NOT INTIMDATING!!!!     
darn well the male population best get over their fears or else Ill be packing my bags and heading to the nearest nunery!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

what about me, im almost notorious for scaring guys off after 1-2 dates


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> BUT IM NOT INTIMDATING!!!!
> darn well the male population best get over their fears or else Ill be packing my bags and heading to the nearest nunery!




Sure your intimidating...  Any woman that is better looking than me is intimadating to me.  If I was your friend for a while, and got to know you some I would ask you out.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

GBC...  Maybe you should call them instead of waiting for them to call you.  You have to show some interest


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

greeky, you can come to the nunery with me

any secrets on how I can even get a single gosh darn date??!!? 

PM, your not helping me here....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

hows your confidence levels?

guys like confident girls..

oh and short skirts  jk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

atherjen--- Sorry    I know if you ever visit SLC I would be more than ecstatic to take you on a date   Also if for some reason I ever visit Novascotia I would be more than happy to have you take me out


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> BUT IM NOT INTIMDATING!!!!
> darn well the male population best get over their fears or else Ill be packing my bags and heading to the nearest nunery!




I'm not intimidated by you nor would Greeky scare me off.  I'm like cling on.  I'd be stuck on you both!  

Actually, because of both your dedications to the things you love is more of an attraction!   

OK, I'm out.  Must run... most definitely!  

 2 u all!

PS.  Greeky, get out on the dance floor baby!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is advice for BOTH of you... If you think a guy is cute, why not ask him out?

GBC-- Guys like confident women, but if they seem too confident, they could seem unreachable.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

Where is SLC? Not familiar with the initials.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry... Salt Lake City.  In Utah.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

aww thanks DAvid!  Have a good evening! 

ok PreMier.. you got a deal! 

Greeky.. heck Im full of confidence. and very independant, very approachable attitude...but short skirts.. I think thats the prob maybe!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

OMG my 12 yr old sis and 6 yr old cuz put balloons under their shirts and my cuz goes "my boobies are bigger than yours"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh ok.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

Catch you later David! Have a blast tonight!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ok PreMier.. you got a deal!



You can call me by my name... if you know it lol


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> OMG my 12 yr old sis and 6 yr old cuz put balloons under their shirts and my cuz goes "my boobies are bigger than yours"




   thats too cute!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You can call me by my name... if you know it lol




ummm ahhh  Franklin? Bill? Timmy? Junior?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Well... I thought you might not know   It starts with a J and its posted in my journal


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

my sister also teaches her how to belly dance...

where did she learn that from


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

yes yes Jakey boy


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

GBC-- your gonna get them into trouble!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

i think i may switch to carb cycling soon...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

hey i didnt do anything! i didnt flat out teach her..she just observes...plus we're greek, we're supposed to know how to belly dance lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> yes yes Jakey boy



Ut oh... I can see it now "Jakey boy this, and Jakey boy that"


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

good plan hun!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

GBC-- but your not in Greece anymore


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

i just had dinner + jello + crystal light and im still thinking about food... i want pb w splenda mmmm or maybe just another diet hot chocolate..today ive been eating and eating!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

i was born in america

btw, still trying to attract greek men


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Atherjen-- where are those pics of you at the bus stop?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

my friend will be here soon and i dont feel like getting ready..blah


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

GBC--- yea yea... you want an Onasis all for yourself dont ya?  Island and ALL!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

id be happy if the guy has a decent job..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok, just makin sure you werent "one of them"  lol


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Im back!! had to go whip up my prebed shake n stuff!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Atherjen-- where are those pics of you at the bus stop?



 hunh?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

yummm fish oil burps


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hunh?



If you dont remember then n/m.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> yummm fish oil burps



Ill be trying my powder on Monday


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

yuck!!! I dont even know if I want to know how that goes!! 


  come on fill me in!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

OHH WAIT! me practising posing waiting for the bus?? sticking my butt out?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> come on fill me in!



That bribery heart WONT work on me...  

*says to self*  Be strong!   haha


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

I think I must have alzhimers er summin.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I think I must have alzhimers er summin.



No.. people just dont seem to pay attention to me, thats all.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh and you DID remember... eventually


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

I pay attention  
hows that for bribery?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

I think its time for me to head off to la la land.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I pay attention
> hows that for bribery?



Your truly evil! lol  :bounce:


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Nite nite Jakey boy!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

G-night... atherjen


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Gnight  GBC


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

G'night atherjen


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

Goodnight GBC have a good time tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> GBC you in here?  What happened to the "Italian Stallion"?


Who is the "Italian Stallion"?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey rock! I was just getting ready to send you a PM asking how school and work and everything else is going! Miss ya here buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yah, I miss you all too! School and work are a mess right now. I'm starting to get depressed with it all. But I'll hang in there. Gotta get some sleep, back to it again tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2004)

hola, fellow WHORES!
how's things?
|Me? Great and bad..
1) I closed my fisrt real estate deal yesterday! I LOVE the size of this check! (Too bad itis 'already' spent..)

2) Ran out of time..had a shitty workout...but I guess better that than none at all....


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

ROAR!!! Morning gang!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

shhhh!!!! Some of us are tyring to get ready for bed...

Howdy, ma'am!
happy saturday!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks Burner! Im off to work in a bit.. 
are you just going to bed?!!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

I get off work in another 30 minutes.
what do you do to have to work on a saturday morning?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

I work at a Supplement store. 

what do you do to have to work all night? a nurse?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Mike, congrats no your first real-estate closure!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, that's awesome Mike!! Good Job


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

anyone around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

drinking my shake, getting ready for the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

It is going to be soooo crowded today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Today is Pull 2B


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Then maybe I'll tan aftewards


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have my bodybuilding seminar tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm excited to go!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I'd better get going


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Have a good day ya'll, hope to see you later


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Ciao ROck! Have a great one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks atherjen, you too!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2004)

See ya Rock, I'm off to the Gym in a bit as well.

Push A for me, I enjoy the pull days more, oh well


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

here I am at work now... nother slow day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

I enjoy push days more!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

LOL, Iain. We need to get on the same schedule so we are posting the same w/o's at the same time. 

Uh, never mind. I forgot how bad that would make me look!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

BLAH BLAH BLAH  Go away whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

10 pages away from 500!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

that, my friend, is sick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I still can't believe Rock's whoring thread has done so well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I even pitched in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

probably 2000 posts worth


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and I'm still here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and I have no idea when I'll find time to hit 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

doesn't look like anytime soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

with work and all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and home life...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Whoring has to come first to get there TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

My family and I sacrificed a lot to make it this far!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I finished my new daughter's nursery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

She's not due till April


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

There's still little things to  do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

like stencil flowers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and butterflies on the walls


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

then sand down the closet doors and rehang them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I also have to resand the door


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

when the previous resident painted the walls they got paint on the door


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

so that has to be done too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

but the nursery's walls and furnishings are done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and it looks significantly different


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and a lot better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I should post before and after pics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

We plan on getting a whirlpool tub


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

for the master bath


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

but from what I'm hearing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

it's actually gonna cost me a lot more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

in installation than in actual cost of the tub


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

like 4 times the cost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll need to hire a plumber, an electrician and a carpenter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

which actually means


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$ - which I don't have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

so we'll do a little at a time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

first we'll rip out the old tub


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

then see where we'll need to go with the carpentry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

hopefully there won't be a whole lot of water damage


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

the current tub has been there since the early 70's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and is disgusting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

so bad that we've never used it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

we just pull the curtain closed to hide it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

we only use my daughters bath


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and when I work out I use the bath downstairs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

luckily I have 3 baths


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

but a master bath would be so nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll do another 40 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

but then I have to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

just got to keep the momentum


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and shorten the posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

that's the big secret of whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

to whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

like this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

it's so easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

to fall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

in love


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

never even noticed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

that I'm on page 491


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

and I'll hit 492 before I stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

It should


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

be coming any time now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

492!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

24 more posts for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I just gotta think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

I know I'll check


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

on a nother thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

to see what they're doing


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

sloooooooooowwwwwwww dayyyyyyyyyyy @work!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sleepy right now.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe I will take a nap


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

sleepy! you need a coffee!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

2hrs45mins to go before Im done work.... gosh..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe I will have some coffee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am not much of a coffee drinker thoough. Maybe a cup of tea instead


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

hey guys!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey David! hows it going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Are you at the supplement store Atherjen?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Ive got 1hr20mins left of work for today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Hee and David!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you at the supplement store Atherjen?




yuppers!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

today is my main study day, tomorrow work again. But after the BB seminar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope your time goes by fast so you can enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm watching The Last Samuria starring Tom Cruise right now


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope so too. its SOOO slow here right now!  makes the day drag on..   
heading to the gym after!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

hi guys


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Taking a break for a sec before I watch the next part, I am going to put it on disc so I can watch it on the larger tv in the living room


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

How are you watching that Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Greeky, what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess you get discount on supplements Jen?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

not much rock...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am watching it on my computer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

How can you be watching it on your comp Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

That is such an awesome movie BTW


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I downloaded it off the internet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I watched terminator 3 the same day it was released in the theatres by downloading it off the net too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

i think cough drops have been holding me back

but they r are necessary evil


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

the girl in T3 is hot


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi GBC!

I'm gonna watch the rest of The Last Samurai now. Will be back after I finish it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah she is hot. Where do you  download these movies Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I get them off Kazaa


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Also you can get them off Direct Connect also


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

hi hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.neo-modus.com/


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Howdy GBC. Did you have fun last night when you went out?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

no


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Well that is because I didn't get to take you out and show you the town! Any way, how come you didn't have a good time when you went out last night?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey David! hows it going?




Hey Jen!  Not too bad.  OF course, I'm responding really late here!

I hope your having a great day!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmmmnn.. I could've sworn I posted here a second ago.   

Oh Hello!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, there it is!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I just finshed watching The Last Samurai


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

What a fekking AWESOME movie it is!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I might watch it again later on


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

that is if I am not post whoring here or elsewwhere


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh now the evening to do whatever. been to gym and froze my booty off walking home!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

you better go out and meet the world there, sonny!  It's called increasing your chance to find a love or a remporary love satisfaction!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh now the evening to do whatever. been to gym and froze my booty off walking home!



How cold?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

-35F


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't wait for tonight!  It should be a very interesting time!  VERY interesting time!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> -35F




OMG!!!!!  You poor girl!I have to commend you for dealing with that wind chill during this particular part of the season!

Hey hun, what are your future plans in life?  Where do you want to be?  Live?  Do?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Hee Holler, are you out there?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so happy right now, it's so ridiculous!!!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Is anyone out there happy?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

So, while at the acoustic gig, I was wearing all black.... black dress pants, black dress shirt, black sports jacket and this wrestler dude comes up to me and asks if I am the bodyguard for the my singer.    I told him, "Yes" but not looking at him.  He asked me if I wrestle and I toold him, "no".  Still not looking at him and then, he asked me if I lift weights.  I turned to him and smiled.  Then he proceeds to feel my arm and that's when I asked him to not touch me ever again, please".  I told him he's distrating me in my job and he leaves!  

So, later that night, a dude comes up to the guitarist and starts getting loud with him.  I went over really fast and grabbed him.  The wrestler dude tells me to not hurt him and that he's his friend and means no harm.  I told them to back off! They disappeared.

Oh, those days of bouncing and security.    I DO NOT miss them one iota!!!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

BTW,  I am NOT the body guard of the singer (our band).  However, obviously, if you "f*ck with my friend's, I will appear and I WON'T be happy.  Fight if I must and risk getting hurt myself but you know what?  My friend's are my friend's and they are golden.  Hurt or take my treasure of GOLD and I will FIGHT for what is MINE!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Anyone who can hear me, listen really well.  That is how I am.  That's how I will be until no longer I can physically be able to.  Isn't this why we all work out.  Physical and mental toughness.  It's not ALWAYS about who has the biggest muscle (although very intimidating) or who can lift the most.  It's a combo of Speed, strength and smarts!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so excited that I spoke to Debi!!!!  She makes me SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Happy!!!!!  

Funny thing is , she KNOWS how she makes me feel!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hee Holler, are you out there?


Just got off the phone with a friend of mine. Am back here now.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

She's like the best friend that you would love to have!!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Is anyone out there happy?


Shit yeah, I am happy! As long as I am alive I am happy!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

bout' time!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> She's like the best friend that you would love to have!!!!


I know that you said that you keep it client trainer relationship and I think that I remember you saying that she is in a relationship, but if she was ever to become single, do you think that you would consider pursuing a relationship with her?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Shit yeah, I am happy! As long as I am alive I am happy!




How about beyond that?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Sup bitches and ho's?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Ahem, I mean... good evening ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Dammit my interet explorer keeps crashing and restarting! I am prolly going to have to resart my computer agin to stop that from happening! It has happened a few times the past couple days to me here on my comp.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

You planning on being a happy dead person David?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Might need to reinstall it or something.  Bloody Bill Gates and his billions... I wonder if his windows crashes


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

and I wonder if he has a programmer whipped each time it happens


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I know that you said that you keep it client trainer relationship and I think that I remember you saying that she is in a relationship, but if she was ever to become single, do you think that you would consider pursuing a relationship with her?




In my wildest dreams I wished but..................

I don't think I would "pursue" her but I would let the pieces just fall into place.

I don't usually pursue anyone but let them pursue me.  That way if I wrong then, I wouldn't feel like such a clown.  

I never initiate but I do FLIRT around a lot and t always seemed to end up positive.  

Really I have never been shut down by a women who opens her doors up first.

I've been lucky, I guess.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> How about beyond that?


Not happy job wise or relationship wise [not in a relationship!] but other than that, I see the positives, like I have a place to live, can earn a living just about anywhere, Have a vehichle. I can change things for the better just by seeing what I do wrong now. Life is good! I have complaints and bitches about it, but what the hell, we are the master of our own destiny and can change our lives by educating ourselves better for one.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Dammit my interet explorer keeps crashing and restarting! I am prolly going to have to resart my computer agin to stop that from happening! It has happened a few times the past couple days to me here on my comp.




Quit downloading porn!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Eggs!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You planning on being a happy dead person David?




Probably.  Because if I died right now from a freak accident and it was a quick death.  Like head decapitation (sp?), then, I guess I wouldn't have toime to cry, would I?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, you guys are all serious and stuff.  Do we need some group hugs in here?  Hankie anyone?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Quit downloading porn!


Who me, download porn! Never!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Ahem, but on a serious note I feel ya on those issues.  I hope it works out for the best for you David.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Not happy job wise or relationship wise [not in a relationship!] but other than that, I see the positives, like I have a place to live, can earn a living just about anywhere, Have a vehichle. I can change things for the better just by seeing what I do wrong now. Life is good! I have complaints and bitches about it, but what the hell, we are the master of our own destiny and can change our lives by educating ourselves better for one.




I understand that but those things can not cloud around you because we can all be a better person in every which way possible.  

Some people who are less fortunate have to make do with what they can and still be happy.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am goig to have to resart my computer. I will be back in a couple!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Being alive is the most amazing gift that we could ever have... so every day that we are is a wonderful miracle in and of itself.  Even the pain that we feel, and the loss... in the scheme of things if we look on the grander scale of actual existence, it is but a passing moment in the glory of life.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahem, but on a serious note I feel ya on those issues.  I hope it works out for the best for you David.




Well, I am very happy since October and being a free spirited person not tied down to anything or anyone does make me happy.  It's like the sky and no limit!  

It's already the best  for me now and it can only go up from here.  Just like your life with Jenny!  Complete happiness comes to you both when you and her are completely together sharing your lives, in each others presence daily, loving her everyday... till death do you part!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Happiness is whats in us, not whats around us


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I am goig to have to resart my computer. I will be back in a couple!




OK, PORN WATCHER!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah David!  and I'm really looking forward to all that is to come 

Whats new in your life?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Happiness is whats in us, not whats around us




That's exactly what the less fortunate love with.  That something that's within themselves.  I learned that from a person I got to know recently and applied that to my own mindful thinking.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Its all those hidden programs causing problems from the porn software he downloaded


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah   Because even the rich find their money to be inadequate in creating happiness for themselves.  Its being willing to have the heart of a happy person that makes the difference.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah David!  and I'm really looking forward to all that is to come
> 
> Whats new in your life?




Probably more that I can handle.  

* I learned that death brings everyone together.

* I've been practicing and relearning and adding parts for this band I'm helping.

* Training with Debi, of course!  I think if it wasn't for her, I'd be in a whole heap of shit!  Healthwise, mind & sould!

* Meeting a lot of new and interesting people!

* Rejoined the Grammy foundation!  (Very happy about that!)

* Still training others as well when I have the time!

* Oh yeah, creating a  score for my friend!  (music)

I'm sure there is more to tell...


And you?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Same old... school and work, and most importantly, working on the love life


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah   Because even the rich find their money to be inadequate in creating happiness for themselves.  Its being willing to have the heart of a happy person that makes the difference.




Money is too funny because it seems no one can ever have ENOUGH.

Those who are less forutnate and are good people- pray for it
Those who aren't wealthy (middle class)- wish for it. (Lotto)
Those who aren't willing to work for it- steal it
Those who are wealthy- spend it  ridiculously on anything and needing more.

But who am I to say any of this?  Actually I didn't.  I heard it in a group discussion.  Do I agree?  For some of the part but not all of it.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Same old... school and work, and most importantly, working on the love life




Working on the love life?  You mean getting here to the US, correct?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

You got it!  Need to get my hottie close to me!  I'd head over there... but right now this is easier and will probably be good for her resume later on to have studied at a US Uni.

Anyhow, I need to head to the dining hall and grab some dinner before it closes.  Take care!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds cool, Eggs and I agree that getting Jenny in the US is a great thing!

See ya later!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I work at a Supplement store.
> 
> what do you do to have to work all night? a nurse?


nope. As for now, I am stil workig for the Air Force in a 24/7 operations facility, doing network security
I am also a realtor, part time right now, until I can gin up some clients on a regular basis




> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Mike, congrats no your first real-estate closure!



Thanks, Justin!
I think I am going to take a pic of the check! There might be a lot more cliet s where I got this past one.
I tok him, his wife and Kristen to dinner that night after we closed. The bill came, and Mike (too many Mikes in the world) grabbed the check adn refused to let me pay for it. Really nice people. They also said they would be happy to write me a testimonial for my web site!
I have to get a bunch more listings for the site (borowed until I get my own) The lady I was borowing from, is no longer w/ the company and is on the outs w/ every body...


How's school? Been tring to keep up w/ jenny. Sounds like she will be here for calss tis Fall? That would be AWESOME! Wish y'all could make it to Vegas this year! Wanna meet y'all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey ya'll, almost 500 pages!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

thats insane Rock!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok Im back, and after I am done tonight, it WILL be 500 pages


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Right now I am listening


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Blind Melon, Mouth full Of Cavities


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am just trying to wondr who is


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

500 pages!  Whew  Who woulda thought!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

The woman singing with Shannon Hoon


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

In that song


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Also depends on what you have your settings at for post views


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

If you have it set for 20 posts


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or 30


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or 5


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or whatever


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

it will change the page view


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

how do I know this ?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

cause I changed it a time


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

you're psychic?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or three to see if


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you're psychic?


Yes, I am not


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

for fun


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

just because I can!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I just listened to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

a really nice version of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Danny Boy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am Irish so I like


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

irish music but i listen to ALL


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

music but this version


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

of Danny Boy as done by a female


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

whom I think is prolly has one of the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

sweetest voices of any singer


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I have heard


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

She also does a fantastic version of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

John Lennons Imagine


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

And an even better version of


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Too bad she died


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

She is a wonderful singer


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Her name is


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Eva Cassidy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Just listen to hetr renditions


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

of a few songs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

like Fields Of Gold


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or her rendition of I Know You By Heart


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Or the way she sings Songbird


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Or the way she sing Tennesse Waltz


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Well that is the mood I am in tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Not my usuall heavy metal or my country and western listening attitude tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

More mellow stuff tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

because tht is what I feel like listening to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Nest song I am listening to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

is also by Eva Cassidy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

called What A Wonderful World


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

That she sang just before


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

she died of cancer


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

was the last public perfomance that she dd I think


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

but now I have to go to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

call a friend of mine


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

cause i said I would call him


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

around this time


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

So I will be back


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

in a bit to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

bring this to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

500 pages and since


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

no one


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

but me will prolly post here tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

ever notice how some people spell no one


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

noone


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

they forget to space it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or maybe you really can


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

spell it like that


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I dunno!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I will have to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

look it up and see


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

if it can be


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

spelled


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

or spelt


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

that way


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll be back


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

[last post said in Ahnald Voice]


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

hello hello


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Hiya GBC


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello hello to you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hello hello


hola, chickie!
How's things?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

whats up hee?

im not on long, takin my bro out soon he needs cheering up, but hes only 19..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

hi burner

its COLD out

text boy texted me friday night, i responded, no reply

went out w greek boy tonight, he didnt make any moves..

men! argh!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Where are you taking him too and why does he need cheering up?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

It doesn't get any easier Greeky! Maybe greek boy is intimidated


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

work, he has low self esteem too

dunno where to take him, pool gets boring

was thinkin either try to sneak him a drink at a restaurant/bar
or take him to a strip club..

any suggestions?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets see, Oldbribge, { I gew up there as a kid]


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

i was thinkin of takin him to delilahs den LOL

but im afraid ill run into somebody i know...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Take him there!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

If he will be able to get in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

And so what if you run into somebody you know there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

dude if i am seen w my BROTHER thatll look kinda WEIRD

i am pretty sure its 18 to get in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Or just bring him to Hooter reastuarnt!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Hooters is a family restaurant too,


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dude if i am seen w my BROTHER thatll look kinda WEIRD
> 
> i am pretty sure its 18 to get in


ok..what'swrong withbeing seen w/ your brother? Am I missing something?
Take him to the nudie bar! That always makes men happy! It's a way of life for Al Bundy!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Well since he is 19 he should get in, so take your brother out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

i dont know any nearby hooters


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, must rant, am peeved.
Just went to the shoppette. (military convenient store)
Saw the headlines and first couple sentances of the headlining story. Seems some worthless piece of garbage..and his brothers killed a taco bell employee while the kid rode hme on his bicycle. Also did three other violent crimes of late.
The worst part, is this worthess fuqqer IS IN THE US ARMY!
What the FUQ!!!
I am all for capital punishment. Thee is no reason forthis dog, nor his brothers to share the air of inocent children. Gas chamber. Firing squad, whatever. Knowing the fuqqed up, lax laws we don't seem to enforce, I bet he goes to jail and will be out within 5 years..while that por kid will still be DEAD. No homecoming, no prom, no.......
But God forbid we trample on the 'rights' of the 'alleged' (I hate that fuqqing word) criminal.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

hey...don't you two kids live sorta close?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi burner
> 
> its COLD out
> ...


sounds like you are wastig your time with 'text boy' can't he use the phone...like a normal guy? Somethings hinky...I'd drop him...move on...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

lol hee what r u doin tonight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

i never pick up my cell phone...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

there you go! 
(Hee!)
say: anything you want to, greeky!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i never pick up my cell phone...


makes it difficult to talk on it, doens't it?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah there aren't any in Oldbridge unfortunately. I am actually trying to remember what is up in the area there and I cant remember cause it has been forever since I been there!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol hee what r u doin tonight?


Umm, nothing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

wanna meet me and my bro hahaah


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I would love too! Only, I got to drive from Toms River to Oldbridge, too far tonight! I would get there aftere everything closes!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

tomorow woiuld be good for you two?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

peterpanks open all night haha, nah its cool it is late..and he not home yet..we may not go out after all..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

do it TOMORROW!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Well if you dont go ut tonight you have us here any way to keep you company


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Tomorrow is good for me


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

burner stop tryin to play cupid lol

hee wont even tell me his age, we would just meet as friends


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Then again everyday is good for me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

im not sure what im doin tomorrow besides goin to the gym


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am older than you!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Tomorrow it is supposedto be wicked cold here


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

ANd it is supposed to snow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Snow = Bad


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

yeah my car hates snow, i hate snow

i am very sensitive to cold


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I had to work today for a bit outside


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Needless to say, it was a short day


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't do one job because of the cold


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Can't work in sub zero weather!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

With the wind chill that is...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 24, 2004)

my bro not home yet..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, almost 500 pabes here!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am going to the


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

opps! I misspelled


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

pages


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

Where is your brother at any way right now?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I have to go to


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> burner stop tryin to play cupid lol
> 
> hee wont even tell me his age, we would just meet as friends


hey...if I can't date you...my man, Hee can have that honor!

hey...snow is GOOOOOOOOOD!
we need snow here! lots of it! I just washed the truck...so...it should start snowing here soon..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

the training


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

is it 500 yet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I did it! 500 pages!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

yep! it is...there ya go, rock...
50 pagees of alost worthless dribble....


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

training sestion for a few minutes n this site


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

there is a misguided soul who thinks


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

well doesnb't matter what he thinks


----------



## heeholler (Jan 24, 2004)

I am going over there for a bit


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

huh???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good job fella's! Now if we can make 500, 1000 should be no problem!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

um..I lost a post I made here tonight..somehting I was passionate about..and it isn't here..
dammit


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Jen! Like your new AVI! 

Well, I'm off to the BB Seminar!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

thanks Rock!  

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

You know AJ, there are a whole lot of Canadians at the board.  So, does that mean that:

1. Canadians are more Internet savvy as a whole.

2. Its friggin cold up there and people hibernate inside during the Winter months.

?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Have fun Rockie   Ummm, whats the seminar on?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

I know BB, but specifically...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

500 pages????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep! it is...there ya go, rock...
> 50 pagees of alost worthless dribble....



A lot more than 50.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

everybody leaving?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

dammit.  Go figure


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

got to whore alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I've done it before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I can do it again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

if necessary


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

since it's sunday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

no one is working


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and I'm gonna watch Blade 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

That movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

screams awesome!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I can post a few more


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Blade 2 was pretty good... I enjoyed both 1 & 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

3 will be out soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

That gal from 7th Heaven will be in it


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

The oldest daughter?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Hopefully 3 wont be a let down...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

I've only seen enough of 7th Heaven to recognise it quickly and flip the channel


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

So I'm not so familiar with the cast...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

As that old guys daughter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

her name is Jessica Beil


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

theres an old guy?  Umm, nm, I'm not so familiar with it.  On the other hand, Trading Spaces is very... um, didnt watch much of that either.  Just didnt watch too much TV at all.  I've seen a few movies though, is she in a movie?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Ahhh, okay.  She looks different there than on the show.  Which is a good thing.  Or at least she did when I was saw it long ago, I think.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Its funny how predictable it will probably be... Hero, hot girl, villain... kill the villain and slash the bad guys, save the world from emminent disaster possibly.  Or at least New York.  But you can beat a good action flick, and the Blade series has done a great job with that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

She's hot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

In the movie the old guy is called Whistler.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

As everyone can see I'm in no rush to hit 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Ahhh, thats right... Whistler got brought back in the 2nd one didnt he?  Will he play any part in the 3rd you think?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, me neither ... 10k posts can wait.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Where's rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Doesn't matter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

60 more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe by the end of the day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

No more 400 to 800 a day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

100 tops


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

if I'm lucky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but I'm not lucky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so probably only 100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

now at 502 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I can't believe this thread has gone so long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

500 pages is unbelievable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

But I don't see it hitting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

1000 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I see people stop posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

in it before then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

only you can keep


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

the thread alive


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

don't let it drop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to page two


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

especially no further


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

But I will help


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

till my dying breath


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I know you'll be here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

who else will stay?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Burner?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

hell, you're only down 6000 from him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

walk in the park, huh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

who else?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Dave?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

He won't be on top for long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Can't wait till we're on his back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

when we only have a few


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

thousand till we pass him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

that will be hilarious.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but we'll probably


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

get banned before that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

too good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

another 19 please!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

wonder where everyone went?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

no prob.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

freezing rain outside


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and sleet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

gonna snow tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

daughter can't wait


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

she want's to go sledding


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so do I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

has only snowed once


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

around here this year


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

which is nice for driving


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but boring for little kids


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so we need snow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

5 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Wassup??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Someone post!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

anyone at all


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

almost there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

there's 9700


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> almost there



where?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

it would be nice to get another 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

before the days end


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

9700 post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I guess maybe I can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> 9700 post



Oh.  Gonna get 10,000 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

lucky me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

what a slut


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

er....whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

good shit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

it's fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe too fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

not fun enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

especially when no one else posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

nothing to whore about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

not even whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

about whoring...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but I'll do just that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

however and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

whenever necessary


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and as


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

many times as necessary


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

as often as necessary


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and however many times I get around to it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

is this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

considered cheating


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

too late


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I've done it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

far too many times


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to recollect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

especially since


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I've too often had to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

post alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and so I do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

like a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

fucking tradition


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

one I'll celebrate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

yet again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

251 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Will I make it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

hopefully


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

work won't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

get in the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

although I have a lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

a lot I've been


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

writing down instead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

of logging into the computer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

because that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

would take away from whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and I won't let that happen


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

not if I can easily


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

easily avoid it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

having my shake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

chocolate mint by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Sci-Fit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I add


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

peanut butter and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

1/2 cup of milk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

3 cups of water and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

ice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

if I have one in the morning


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

before a workout,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I add two cups black coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

in the place of the water.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

24 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and I'll take a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to do real work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

dammit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

interrupted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

19 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

218 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Blade 2 is over


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

gonna watch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

the first


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Toxic Avenger movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

this movie is so good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

lots of sex


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

lots of gore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but real corny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

luckily all the women


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

are babes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so you quickly forget about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

how cheaply made it was


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and just concentrate on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

the gratuitous titty scenes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

4 hours left of work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

200 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and now a little break,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

cuz I hit 9800!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

184 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

close!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Toxic Avenger is on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

nekkid scene coming next


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

first fuck scene


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

cleaning is BORING!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

hot brunette


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Toxic Avenger is on




That's a riot!  Your watching that classic film??  That's awesome!

When the thugs enter the restaurant holding it up...

I think the black guy is Richard Pryor
The Italian guy is John Travolta
That girl who is blind.... Ahhh who cares!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

I think all the fight scenes are funny!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

what channel is that on, TGS?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> hot brunette




That guy's GF is gross!!!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

are you there or did I frighten Satan away!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

I spooked Satan!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Just had lunch... I'm soooo full.  What are you guys up to?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Must scared him!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm applying to JMU where Jenny and I want to go... but I need to take care of residency issues in state before I finish my online application.  Really cant afford to pay out of state tuition there.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

If they said I would have to I'd just take a break from school and go work up there for a 6 months or a year


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe take a few online courses.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I have it on VHS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Toxic Avenger that is


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Though I'd rather not... kinda feeling the need to be done already and have a job!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

hiya eggs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

The Toxic Avenger is great because of all the old 1970's gym scenes.  All that old equipment!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

174 left.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Just had lunch... I'm soooo full.  What are you guys up to?




I just got back from a shoulder/Bicep workout.

Going back around 2:30 to do cardio and talk to a girl-friend that I may decide to start to date.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If they said I would have to I'd just take a break from school and go work up there for a 6 months or a year




Sounds like a great plan!    Where is JMU or what school is it?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> The Toxic Avenger is great because of all the old 1970's gym scenes.  All that old equipment!



Yeah, passing a joint back and forth on a dual incline ab machine to your partner....

That never.............................!  Happened!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

James Madison University... its in Harrisonburg, North Western Virginia.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Gotcha!  My mind is slipping today.  I have a triple split workout today as usual on Sunday's!

That sound's really cool!  Maybe, you can bring Jenny to Disney World and we can all meet up and whup it up and party!  How does that sound?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good, we'll just have to see what kinda time we can get off and how the budget is looking... but I'd love to bring her down there!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Dave, what do you think about Methyl 1 Test?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

1 test A.O.K.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

As in M1T by underground labs and not VPXs M1-T


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Sounds good, we'll just have to see what kinda time we can get off and how the budget is looking... but I'd love to bring her down there!




Of course, when your both ready.  How long does it take to drive from VA to FL?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm still trying to stock up on ephedra before they ban it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

after the ban, I'll start stocking up on prohormones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

because those are next


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Its probably a 14 hour drive.  I could handle it in one day I'm pretty sure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

why they ban the good stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and not all the fatty foods is beyond me


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Dave, what do you think about Methyl 1 Test?




Unfortunately I 've been out of the loop with Steroids, prohormones or legal test products.  However, besides gopro and those on the board I do know of users of M1T and they love it!  They do stacks of the VPX products so it is VERY effective!  I'm watching this guy get thicker and more muscularity at my gym and also, I'm trying to get him to register here at IM.com to speak with gopro and bigswole in particular.

Funny thing is, he called the 800 number line at VPX and said he spoke to a man named, Eric!   Gopro!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and this president is supposedly for fitness????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

fit on Burger King maybe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

He must still be following the nutition pyramid


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm still trying to stock up on ephedra before they ban it




Sounds like your a junkie!  

I stated and will state it again.  BAN ephedra then watch the Clenbuterol sales go up for black marketers!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Haha, well... I'm kinda broke so wouldnt use the VPX stuff... would just stick to the underground labs stuff since it costs about 6x less.  Of course its probably not nearly as good... but ah well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

that's hilarious


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Sounds like your a junkie!
> 
> I stated and will state it again.  BAN ephedra then watch the Clenbuterol sales go up for black marketers!



I'll be selling it to the masses from my trunk!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Its probably a 14 hour drive.  I could handle it in one day I'm pretty sure.




Possibly, but it's still a haul but hey, your with the  coolest gal in the world!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll be rich!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

or in prison


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

159 left


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

I drove 20 hours straight from VA to Kansas to my brothers hours for Christmas.  That wasnt too fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

The hot blonde


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

is about to get axed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

on the Toxic Avenger


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

lookee that 509 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

that's 9 pages since I've been posting


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, well... I'm kinda broke so wouldnt use the VPX stuff... would just stick to the underground labs stuff since it costs about 6x less.  Of course its probably not nearly as good... but ah well.




Well in all honesty Justin, I used to spend up to $400-$700 on supplements etc... and yes, there were great gains in strength and Mass (not muscle bc/ I trained like a powerlifter which is my BIG mistake) but...............

I feel that my gains have been greater wt/ all of that stuff.  Yes, I do NOT take any of it anymore.  I do make protein shakes or have them made but again, I do NOT become reliant on shakes as meals anymore either.  

So, rather than blowing an average of $550 on "Stuff" I blow it on my trainer and she has helped me immensley.  Now, I as time goes by, that $$ amount dwindled to half the amount because she is my inspirator as well as trainer.  But, I trained mainly by myself and see her 3 times a month now.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'll be selling it to the masses from my trunk!




Dude, I see people down here doing that already!  It's funny as all hell and people are PAYING his price!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I blow it on my trainer and she has helped me immensley.



 Really???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

how's she look?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

would you hit it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

got any pics of her??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

C'mon dave?  Where'd you go??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

scaredy cat


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> got any pics of her??



Pics of who??


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Jr., what are you talking about??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Your trainer.  pics of her trainer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

It's $32.00 per bottle for me and $100.00 when they're illegal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

AND PEOPLE WILL PAY


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

You know I have more than just one browser open, don't you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

or try to find it somewhere else


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You know I have more than just one browser open, don't you?



uh?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> would you hit it?




Not answering this question.

It's RUDE!  She's a friend of mine as well!    



REMEMBER: Respect your friend's!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

what else you looking at?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

porno??


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyway,  TGS and Eggs!  

It's almost that time!

Cardio time!  45 mins and a long conversation with this gal.  I love killing two birds with 1 stone!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Not answering this question.
> 
> It's RUDE!  She's a friend of mine as well!
> ...




Never heard of fuck friends?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

139 left


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> porno??




No, adding in new friend's into my address book.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

not me, right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

no, not me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

that's good though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

135 left


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Never heard of fuck friends?



Yeah but she's DEFINITELY not that type of person nor would I consider it.

And yes, I've heard, had, have as you call it, "Fuck Friend's" 

Unbelievable TGS!  Do you talk like this to other women or starngers?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

So anyways....................


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn, I hate the smell of Clorox!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

bleach?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

what're you cleaning


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

underwear?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyways, I'm going to head out guys...

Have a good one david and fun with your gal.  Its snowing like crazy up here and I'm going to go to the mall and buy some shoes so I am allowed to go to the gym   Left two pair in Chicago and dont have any more down here 

Take it easy!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> underwear?




very funny.  No, I'm cleaning the bathroom out completely but going to the gym now.  

See you later, TGS!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Anyways, I'm going to head out guys...
> 
> Have a good one david and fun with your gal.  Its snowing like crazy up here and I'm going to go to the mall and buy some shoes so I am allowed to go to the gym   Left two pair in Chicago and dont have any more down here
> ...




Oh damn.... your getting that snow storm!  



Talk to you later tonight I think.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I got that snow storm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

my car is already buried.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and frozen shut


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll have to warm it up for like 20 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and it's like 20 degrees out there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

almost time to eat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

having chicken breast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

er.....chicken breasts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

two of 'em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

10,000 posts guys.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

how many more can I get?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

another 100?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds difficult


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

unlikely at best


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Rock has 10,177


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

That's too far away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe I can bring myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

within a hundred


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

'cuz I gotta go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

see ya tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good job TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

Justin-It was a competition seminar for BB


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Hiya gang! hows everyone this afternoon?? 

Im FROZE!!! walking to and from the gym was torture!!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello again, everyone!!!  

Sorry to hear about the cold weather!!!  I wish I could blow some of this warm weather we're having up your way!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got back from the gym from cardio!  yuck!  I need a 3 hour nap!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

So, how is everybody else??


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Where is Hee Holler?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

I think he has a virus and doesn't realize it!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

David, get a HUGE giganto fan and blow LOTS of warm air my way!! brrrrrrr!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> David, get a HUGE giganto fan and blow LOTS of warm air my way!! brrrrrrr!




  That would be a nice thought!  I read somewhere where you don't like humidity??  Oh yeah, JL's journal!  

So what's on your schedule today, Jen.  Any plans?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

I HATE it being humid.. hard to breath, get all clamy, uncomfie, hair goes wild! 
I prefer dry heat. 

todays plans. well this is my FIRST sunday off work in MONTHS. did some tidying around the apt, called some family, still more to talk to tonite, been to the gym.. next in line, hot bath, perhaps a movie with one of my friends or just relax and enjoy today.. dont get too many of these.  
any plans for yourself?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I HATE it being humid.. hard to breath, get all clamy, uncomfie, hair goes wild!
> I prefer dry heat.
> 
> ...



I hear ya on that one!  I actually did some cleaning today!  I literally went into my bathroom and clorox the heck out of my tub, used a toothbrush to clean inbetween the tiles.   Of course, clean the sink, mirrors and yes, the toilet as well.  

What else?  Besides going to the gym twice already today, I cooked some foods to have during the week while at work.  Ran out of Gas on the grill!  

I'm gonna take a real quick nap here now because I'm going to this bar with friend's to watch the WWE pay per view tonight.  I t should be fun.  I'll probably play a girl friend that I always seem to lose to in pool!  My revenge!  TONIGHT!!  

Hmmnn... probably nothing much more tonight because I have to be in the gym @ 6 am tomorrow and of course, return back into the gym at 5:30 pm as well!

God, I love the gym!  It makes me feel so much better emotionally and physically (hmmnn.. I wonder why physically!    )

What movie are you watching?  Better yet, what type of movies do you love?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I HATE it being humid.. hard to breath, get all clamy, uncomfie, hair goes wild!
> I prefer dry heat.



I think you could fathom the Florida heat though.  The gals down here love to show off their rock hard tummies such as yours and sculptuous legs such as yours and great upper body... yeah, such as yours!  I could picture you at the beach swimming and I can see you biking around Lincoln Rd. & Ocean Drive as well.  

The HEAT?  Just another reason to wear cool clothes to show off the bod especially when going out dancing!    Not sure why you would get clamy unless your a crustacean (sp?)   Sweaty is more like it.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

I just woke up from a nap... time to go eat!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

I should've been napping before the PPV but instead, I was whoring.  Now I thinnk I'll take an hour nap myself.  Good morning, Justin!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Dave, see ya in the morning!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

damn, i wanna be in florida, warmer than this nonsense!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Evening Greeky!! 
you gettin the bitter cold snap too? :ekk2:


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

hey jen *HUGS*

yes, im very sensitive to cold...so this is torture


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

aww thanks sweety! *hug* backathca!  

me too! my body was NOT meant to stand this temperature. I shoudl be in Texas with my sis. lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 25, 2004)

I just got off the phone with my cousin in Virginia and they just got 6 inches of snow and now an uce storm is happening. This damn cold weather really does make we want to move back to Florida!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

i can only imagine how bad its going to be when i get lean


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm enjoying the snow... now I just need my snow bunny!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

Snow Blah!  More snow tomorrow another 6 inches,  I hate this freakin stuff.  Well at least the days are getting longer


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

snow sucks!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

No it doesnt... people that hate snow suck!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No it doesnt... people that hate snow suck on *icicles*!


Just stay away from the yellow icicles!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Dave, see ya in the morning!


 I only took an 1.5 hr. nap b4 the PPV  WWE.  I am back as you can see!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey jen *HUGS*
> 
> yes, im very sensitive to cold...so this is torture




Well, hopefully it will be a short winter for you and everyone else in the North!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> damn, i wanna be in florida, warmer than this nonsense!



R U sure you wanna b with all of us nutz down here???


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> snow sucks!




  Actually when it snows isn't it usually warmer?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Just stay away from the yellow icicles!




  YUCK!!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

This is my first time watching taxicab confessions and I just saw this couple and the dude was eating out his wife while the taxi cab driver is driving around. 

1) How can that taxi cab driver concentrate?
2) P U !!!!!
3) Why would anyone want to have sex in front of the cab driver.  Or, in this case, behind the cab driver!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Did all of you disperse as you saw me coming?  :question:


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

scaredy Kats!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Yellow icicles?  Are those lemon flavored?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Whose a scaredy kat now?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not afraid....nope. not me. not at all.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

It's about time you two came out of your hiding!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Mike, since we know it's crappy out in the Northeast area's, how is your way?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

hellloooo


----------



## heeholler (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi GBC! Looks like from the weather reports we will be all snowed in for a lot of the week. It i snowing here right now!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

its friggin SNOWING! WAHOO!
Was out doing doughnuts, figure 8's and doing my 'dukes of hazard' style driving out in parking lots!

(I LOVE SNOW!)
Especaiily that I have the 4X4..I an screw around..and if need to drive serious (around traffic, etc) I just throw it in 4X4 and go!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

hola, GBC! Hee!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

omg, u mean im gonna be stuck home with my family oh God


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

are they good cooks?
I'll be right over!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 25, 2004)

Night all!  Definitely bed time for this one...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

later, justin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody awake?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

yep
just went to the convenience store to get some coffee creamer. Was too happy to go...with snow out and nobody else to get in my way...let the fun..BEGIN!
I was fishtailing EVERY corner! Wahoo!
(insert the General Lee's horn here)
Gawd, I love driving in the snow! (when I do not have to share the road)
Is it still snowing there, Greeky?
It looks as if it stoped here...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

i havent looked outside

what kind of creamer do u use? is it acceptable for a cutting diet lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

fuq no!
But ya gotzta have your vice, right? 
Ended up not having any, so I did  the slip and slide back to work...


I like: Cinnamon vanilla creme. I don't think the small amount of sugar in the creamer isgoing to affect. 
now..if you take that..and have a founr krispy creme doughnut chaser..then you might have to worry about it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

i bought cocoa today and tried to make hot choc w splenda..but it needs some kind of creamer or dairy or something else


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

they do make fat free creamer.
not too bad


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

prob higher carbs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

nope. check it out.
cream..is essentiall milk. Protein and sugar, unless I am misstaken


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

lol!

sugar = carbs, the worst kind!

silly burner

cream is also usually high in fat


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 25, 2004)

time to drag my sleepyass to bed nite burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

can't argue with out the label in front of me. But look it up @ the super market


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

g'night, greeky! sleep well!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

G'Morning everyone!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2004)

g'moring..and g'night!
You got here too late!
I am on my way out the door! My bed beckons! Waho!
have a great day, hottie!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks!! Hvae a good sleep!!! Nite nite !


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> its friggin SNOWING! WAHOO!
> Was out doing doughnuts, figure 8's and doing my 'dukes of hazard' style driving out in parking lots!
> 
> ...




You LOVE snow??  

You can all the snow you like.    Take it from the people that don't want it!??!?!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

G' morning everyone!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I went to the gym this AM and walked by the bathroom and I have a pet peeve.  I CANNOT stand to hear spit/throat noises!

SO UNSANITARY!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Ummm, so's dropping a load or taking a piss david


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Of course I have to agree... it makes me feel a little nauseus if I hear some crazy haucking going on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

weather sucks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it's really cold


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but that's not what's bothering me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it's the fucking ice and snow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I haven't fallen yet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but I know it's coming.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I almost fell in my basement


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

last night while barefoot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and sweeping out the water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

that had come off my snow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

covered car, then melting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and stirring up puddles


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and since my garage door was open


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

the water was freezing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

while I was trying to sweep it out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Luckily my wife's car was there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

because that's the only thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

to grab onto when I slipped


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but didn't fall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

lucky me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

that pavement could have been a career ender


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Of course I have to agree... it makes me feel a little nauseus if I hear some crazy haucking going on.




Definitely!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Howdy Dave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

what's goin on?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

he ran away.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Satan... stop with the one sentence post.  I can't keep up with what eggs is saying!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh man!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Satan... stop with the one sentence post.  I can't keep up with what eggs is saying!



I aim for three words.  One sentence like this post is insane.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and hell, I'm on a roll...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and I'm only getting older.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Type a whole paragraph or sentence (s)


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey, I posted whole paragraphs on satanism, but all I got was flak.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Rock's online.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

wonder when he'll post in here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I never got a single thank you for all the posts I contributed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and I probably made a few thousand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I should get at least


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

a pat on the head or


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

a slap on my ass!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

or a BJ


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

just keep on......keep on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

postin' baby!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

cuz' I'm finally catching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

back up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I just need another 20


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

20 I know I'll soon get


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

en route to 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

he's probably whoring for magazines


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

free ones.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Morning IM friends!:bounce:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I posted elsewhere


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

back to whoring in here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

It's slippery out there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

No sign of Rock.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I won't be in here long.  Have a lot of work to do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Babs has entered the building!

Hey babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

and you need him to post ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey sweetie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

slippery there too?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

yep........I think we got 6in of snow


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Freezing rain after mid-night


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hey, I posted whole paragraphs on satanism, but all I got was flak.



Were you expecting ballons to fall from the ceiling?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

we got like 6in of ice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Were you expecting ballons to fall from the ceiling?



er...No.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> we got like 6in of ice




WOW~


That's no fun to drive in.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi babs!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

no fun at all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

of course my daughter's sled does go faster


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

We were suppose to get an ice storm but it blew over...Thank goodness..........whewwwww

Was hoping work would cancel so I could stay home with the girls and take them sledding.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

almost hit the house!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

hi david


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> almost hit the house!





This one time..at.........


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Was hoping work would cancel so I could stay home with the girls and take them sledding.



Work calls you to cancel??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

my dad took me to the park to go sledding...cause it had HUGE hills.........


I was sledding down and nearly wiped out.............into a tree


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I want to go sledding off my roof into the backyard!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Work calls you to cancel??




No, we have a weather line.  When it gets this bad......you call it and it'll tell you if our company closed or not!  Rarely ever does.  It's a Japanese company.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I think the 20 foot drop might be fun.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I want to go sledding off my roof into the backyard!




So this would mean, (if you're not too crazy) that you have one of those homes that slopes into the ground?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Japanese products?  I hear they exercise their employees every morning.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I think the 20 foot drop might be fun.




Okay...kindly disregard the previous reply!

You're a nut!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> So this would mean, (if you're not too crazy) that you have one of those homes that slopes into the ground?



No.  My roof slopes, but my backyard is 20 feet below.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Maybe I should post pics of my home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

5 bedroom 3 bath 2700 square feet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Lookee that! I passed rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

only like two weeks later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and it looks like I'm alone again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

babs baby??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Japanese products?  I hear they exercise their employees every morning.




It's a plastics injection/molding co.  The associates out on the floor..supervises a press that feeds off of little granules.....which the press molds...........With each tool (mold) inside the press, and the sum of granules we produce::::::::::::::  Cup holders, Side panels, Inner Garnish Assemblies for dash boards.........compartments...............These all go into:::::::: Toyota, Honda, Isuzu, Lexis, Mazda, Nissan, Ford, etc................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm the lucky one who gets to figure out how much it costs our company to make each and every one of those molded items.......Then, we figure out how much to sell our product to our customers.......................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Once approval is met........I then get to be the lukcy one to Enable through our data base that reaches.........Tokyo, Korea, Japan, Autstralia, Germany, thialand........Then locally....meaning within our country......ie:  Tennessee, Michigan, Ohio, Florida, Georgia, etc.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay.....I'm gonna get to work.....

See ya around lunch time.


Take care!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Interesting.  To say the least


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

sounds like a demanding work enviroment.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

is getting promoted easy??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

duh.

She's obviously gone...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and no one else is posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

So....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I can get a few more in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and claim waste to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

10,200 posts...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Now Rock is behind me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and I am #1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

now all I need is another 6,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

actually 3400


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

to catch Burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

'cause I want too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> is getting promoted easy??




pfffffffffff.......Japanese  =  Tight wads


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

You can get promoted...............it's getting the salary deserved that's the hard part


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

tight wads.  I'd imagine


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been promoted 5 times.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

in the four years I've been employed by them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You can get promoted...............it's getting the salary deserved that's the hard part



Promoted to a harder job and same pay


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

They only give 3 & up to 5% annual raises.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Promoted to a harder job and same pay




You got it!....the way this company thinks is:  "Everyone is expendable!"  If you can't or will not do it at the pay you're currently at..............someone else will!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

And with todays' job market!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

That's sooooooooo true


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

You have to prove to them, why you need a raise.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Or why they should give you extra money due to a promotion


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm worth $75k


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Wear a bikini, they'll see your usefulness


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

worth 75K, but what're you getting


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

LOL..........For halloween.........They wanted me to wear my comp outfit!  HA        HA      HA.........................H.................A

Instead....i was a cowgirl!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

peanuts is what I'm getting.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

hahaha ur comp outfit..no work would get done that day!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

lot's of smiles though!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

lol and stares!!!!!

babsie is a sexy bitch


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

oh man, i made chocolate eggs today

6 whites
a lot of cinnamin
instant coffee
heaping tsp cocoa
lot of splenda

mix VERY well

sooooo gooooooddddd **Foodgasm**


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I made a protein/coffee shake.

protein powder
dash of milk
2 cups water
2 spoon fulls of instant coffee
and a tablespoon of Nat PB


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> babsie is a sexy bitch



So are you.  So when am I gonna see more of you in those shorts?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

or out of...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

lol

i have an older pic in which i was a bit fatter (esp around the middle) but my legs look good LOL wanna see it?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah I wanna see it I wanna see it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol
> 
> i have an older pic in which i was a bit fatter (esp around the middle) but my legs look good LOL wanna see it?



Hell yes!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

BTW will you be my mistress?  Or at least my internet GF?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi heeholler!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

my face doesnt look good either

funny thing w me my face leans out considerably much faster than the rest of me lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

old pic, fatter around the middle than i am now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

old pic, fatter around the middle than i am now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

oops how did it happen twice


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

YOur face look fine Viv. You are a very ptetty girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

i think i look better now, ive changed over the years and still am

cant wait til final product


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

No classes today? Or are they latr in the day?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Got it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

lokke that GBC will hit 1300 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

got any new and improved pics?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you for posting!
If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello peeps!  (Again!)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

look who's back


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

my gallery pics are more recent
i should get new pics soon

no classes mondays or wednesdays


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2004)

What's up everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Greeky is so hot!  Want to touch the hiney!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Beep Beep


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Babs, how are you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

babs is in and out all day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm okay.  Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> babs is in and out all day.




I told ya I would be.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey..I'll be right back.....the conversions for this part is OFF!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2004)

Weekend was good. Had the seminar for my BB competition. Interesting. Had to work too though, not very interesting  How's about you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

fine


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

ty tgs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Still trying to get cost straight.  Might be a while..

Stopped in to say....I'm still thinking about you all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

cool.  but i have to go now.  see you all tomorrow.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

bubbye............................................................


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

So who's here now?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Weekend was good. Had the seminar for my BB competition. Interesting. Had to work too though, not very interesting  How's about you?




My weekend was alright.  Got into an argument with the hubby.  I almost left for good.  Then my dad calls me....ugh "Krystie, you have to make this work!"  I'm sick of trying to make it work..........marriage is not a one way street and I've been driving down it for a long time.  It's either going to be a two way or I'm out!  I don't know why I tolerate the things I do. 

So, did you learn anything from the seminar?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Today I'm making an appointment with our marriage coun.  I'm at my wits with his selfishness.  Everything else but his family comes first and frankly, it's getting old.  

One more thing:  When we go into counselling, I want him to say he had no clue why we're there.  Everything is fine!  I'm vocal and I tell him when I have a problem with him, or myself, etc....i don't hold it in.  I get pissed off that he doesn't listen and it's come to this!  

I told my husband if I cheated on him, it's because I'm trying to fill a void!  I couldn't cheat on him.  Wouldn't be right............


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that Babs?  Anyways, if you'd like to talk about it some time I'm all ears... I'd like to learn as much about marriage and problems that you have to face as possible so I'm as prepared as I can be when I'm on that road one day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

i will try to share it all with you   Just don't let it frighten ya.  Everyone is dif.

I hope everything changes.  I know my husband can be better.  I wouldn't have married him if I didnt see it.  I want him back and his greediness to fade away!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll be back..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

[Dr.Nick] hey everyone [/Dr.Nick]


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

you kill me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Still busy...i'll be in and out


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I didn't want to kill anyone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

ic.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

uc what?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

ic something that is blue


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

ic that u didn't want 2 kill ne 1


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

the smiley in your sig


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

i wonder how much weight my smiley lost.  He keeps jumping rope all day long.  Had him for about a month now.....should be nothing left of him....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

im back, hi babsie *HUGS* hi iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe the smiley lost too much LBM, from all that Cardio

Does the smiley keep hydrate and nourished.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Well time to go brave the snowstorm drive home!

Woo-hoo near zero visiblity, heavy snow and wind 60 - 80 kms/hour.

Freakin winters


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi G


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I think the snow if pretty


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

See ya GBC & Babs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Drive safely


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

bye iain
how r u today babsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm great and will better once 6pm hits.

You?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

so so, this heartburn has been bugging me

i think it might be from the cocoa i bought....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

hmmm....are you eating or drinking food/liquids highly acidic


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

umm..i guess so 

it could be from the lemonade i had yesterday..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Do you suffer from Reflux?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

yes, but i took prilosec for 6 weeks and so i dont get it much anymore


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay.   So you dont think that's why you're having the heartburn feeling?

Are you stressed?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

perhaps..school just started tho so its not like i have anything major yet

i have been really cranky lately tho, i need sunshine and warmth damnit!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Go to a tanning salon.  Bring in a relaxing CD or Cassette and play the sounds of the ocean, birds.....turn the fan on low so it makes for a mild breeze....etc...........and relax...let your mind wonder


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

i actually thought of that

but i cant cuz i use retin-a..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

What for?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

wrinkles...

jk, lol, i use it for acne,

damn hot drinks are very painful going down...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh...you know what............I just bought some "On the Spot" acne stuff....suppose to work really well.....It's almost that time, so I'll let you know if that works.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

So are you taking the pill or lotion?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay.......I think I'm getting outta here now........

C U 2morrow all


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...i almost forgot.

I see my doctor tomorrow.  We're going over my surgery, etc........ So, Wednesday morning I'll have an update


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Getting ready for this storm we are supposed to have


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

went food shopping


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

and beer shopping


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

incase I can't get out tomorrow because of the weather


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

but the important thing is


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

there is plenty of beer in the fridge now


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

but I dont know if I am going to have any even if I am snowed in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

but I do have some now just incase I do feel like having some


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

going to cook up some chicken tonight


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

with brown rice


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

and black bean that I will mix into brown rice


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

and I am going to have some spinache with it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

cant wait to eat it


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

talking with a friend of mine


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

n another site too


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I am waiting for her to log back in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

shes at work


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

got to check on my laundry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

it piled up the past couple days


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

yup, i just checked it. It is still piled there!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

You're too funny..


Bubbye


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

not really. It is in the dryer


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Babs!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I hate laundry day


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

cause I dont have a washer or dryer in my apt


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I j=have to go to the end of apt complex


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

to do the laundry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

$1.25 a load to wash


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

$1.12 a load to dry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I mean $1.25 a load to dry


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

So I have 3 loads to wash @ $1.25 per load = $3.75 to wash


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Now the dryers are very big, so the 3 wash loads go into 2 dryers @ $1.25 a load = $2.50


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Which puts the grand total of wash & dry @ $6.25


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Not to mention the wear and tear on my shoelaces from walking up and down stairs to laundry room


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

how cam I even put a price on my shoelace wear and tear? I can't!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

so a 7 I have to go back down


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

to the laundry room and get


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

my clothes out of the dryer


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

and bring them up here and then


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

fold them and put them away


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

now my shirts, all ot them even sweathirts


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I always hang on a hanger in my closet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

So much easier that way


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe I will post some song lyrics like rock does


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

so here are the lyrics to Mouthful Of Cacities by Blind Mellon


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I mean Mouthful Of Cavities


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok so here goes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Mouthful of cavities


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Your soul's a bowl of jokes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And everyday you remind me


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

How I'm desperately in need


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

See, I got alot of fiends around


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And they're peaking through nothing new


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

They see you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

They see everything you do


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Seeing everything on the inside, out


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, please give me a little more


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And I'll push away those baby blues


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

'Cause one of these days this will


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

So will me and so will you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I write a letter to a friend of mine


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I tell her how much I used to love to


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

watch her smile


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

See I haven't seen her smile in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

little while


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Haven't seen her smile in a little while


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

But, I know you're laughin' from the
inside out


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Laughin' from the inside out


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I know you're laughin' from the
inside out


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Laughin' from the inside


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

From the inside
From the inside
From the inside


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

From the inside out


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

End of lyrics for that song


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Now the lyrics to Red Hot Chili Peppers My Friends


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

My friends are so depressed


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I feel the question


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Of your loneliness


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Confide... ??cause I¹ll be on your side


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

You know I will, you know I will


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

X Girlfriend called me up


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Alone and desperate


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

On the prison phone


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

They want... to give her 7 years


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

For being sad


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I love all of you


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Hurt by the cold


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

So hard and lonely too


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

When you don¹t know yourself


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

My friends are so distressed


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And standing on


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

The brink of emptiness


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

No words... I know of to express


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

This emptiness


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Imagine me taught by tragedy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Release is peace


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I heard a little girl


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And what she said


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Was something beautiful


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

To give... your love


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

No matter what


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

End of lyrics for that song.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

so now what song next.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmm... Let me think a minute...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Maybe Bruce Sprinsteen's Racing In The Streets...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I'll do! Springsteen's Racing In The Street


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

So here goes...


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I got a sixty-nine Chevy with a 396


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Fuelie heads and a Hurst on the floor


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

She's waiting tonight down in the parking lot


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Outside the Seven-Eleven store


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Me and my partner Sonny built her straight out of scratch


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And he rides with me from town to town


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

We only run for the money got no strings attached


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

We shut 'em up and then we shut 'em down


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Tonight, tonight the strip's just right


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I  wanna blow 'em off in my first heat


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Summer's here and the time is right


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

For goin' racin' in the street


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

We take all the action we can meet


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And we cover all the northeast state


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

When the strip shuts down we run 'em in the street


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

From the fire roads to the interstate


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Some guys they just give up living


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And start dying little by little, piece by piece


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Some guys come home from work and wash up


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And go racin' in the street


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

2night, tonight the strip's just right


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

wanna blow 'em all out of their seats


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Calling out around the world, we're going racin' in the street


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I met her on the strip three years ago


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

In a Camaro with this dude from L.A


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I blew that Camaro off my back and drove that little girl away


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

But now there's wrinkles around my baby's eyes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And she cries herself to sleep at night


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

When I come home the house is dark


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

She sighs "Baby did you make it all right"


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

She sits on the porch of her daddy's house


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

But all her pretty dreams are torn


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

She stares off alone into the night


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

With the eyes of one who hates for just being born


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

For all the shut down strangers and hot rod angels


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumbling through this promised land


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Tonight my baby and me we're gonna ride to the sea


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And wash these sins off our hands


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Tonight tonight the highway's bright


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Out of our way mister you best keep


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

'Cause summer's here and the time is right


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

For goin' racin' in the street


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

end of lyrics for Racing In The Street


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Bored?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Bored?


Yup!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Ah well, thats the way it goes at times eh?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

True, true! I wonder where GBC is??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

here


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Umm, over there ------->


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

^
 l l
 l l
 l l
 l l
 l l

I meant over there.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Its hard making those up arrow thingies.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

I need to go study.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

On the phone with my windbag brother in law right now!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Tell him I said hi!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Whoever he is!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello people!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I just got off the phone with him


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello David!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Whoever he is!






"happy-boy"??  I once knew a guy that named himself that.  Need details??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And he wants me to put a new back door in for him and garage doors


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

He has a van he is giving me for doing all that work, not that it is like all that work.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

After all. I built a deck for him. did siding and trim work for him so I need a van so I guess I will do that as a trade off


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Whose eating Chinese food, tonight?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

David have you been to the other site lately??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Seems to be a change of ownership


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

And the site name is also going to change!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

No Chinese food for me! I haven't had that in a while!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

No, I have not. It was sad to see her leave.  I really like her a lot!  She was the one that got me interested in ironmagazineforums! 

I wish I could go up, see her and meet her.  I bet she would be a blast to go out with.  But "wishing" looks like where it will stand now.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Was just ghatting with a friend of mine from there on PM


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> No Chinese food for me! I haven't had that in a while!



I was teasing you all!  I make homemade style chinese food.  The HEALTHY style, thank you!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah I guess right now she must have a lot of personal stuff going on from what I gathered. Hope things work out for her


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I was teasing you all!  I make homemade style chinese food.  The HEALTHY style, thank you!


L love Chinese food David. Post them healthy recipes so some of us can make it!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Was just ghatting with a friend of mine from there on PM



And whom might that be?  Yes, I am being nosey!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> L love Chinese food David. Post them healthy recipes so some of us can make it!



I have!!!  Start digging, hee!!!  Look for Chicken and rice in the Healthy Recipe area!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Where did eggs go?  I wanted him to see my smart aleck comment!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Elle. She is someone I knew from Abc bodybuilding. She is a real sweetheart and a nice person! I have chatted with her for damn near a year. Very nice gal!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I have!!!  Start digging, hee!!!  Look for Chicken and rice in the Healthy Recipe area!


Believe me I will! I miss my Chinsese food!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Everyone ran away from me again!   are we?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Im still here


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Elle. She is someone I knew from Abc bodybuilding. She is a real sweetheart and a nice person! I have chatted with her for damn near a year. Very nice gal!




I love her LITA avatar!  Does Elle look like that??

I haven't had a conversation with her.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

There all afraid David! Where is GBC now? She was in here a little bit ago?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

No she doesn't look like that. That is her goal though! She is very attractive. I think I prolly am one of a few people who know what she looks like and she knows what I look like.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Believe me I will! I miss my Chinsese food!




I will repost this soon in here for you!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I will repost this soon in here for you!


Thanks David!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> No she doesn't look like that. That is her goal though! She is very attractive. I think I prolly am one of a few people who know what she looks like and she knows what I look like.




Is she keeping it a secret like you do or is it public?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I will be back in a minute. Another phone call!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

It is a secret! Well she does have some pics online but no face ones. Actually very few people know that me and her talk with each other [just as friends by the way!]


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Check the other board where I posted it in the healthy recipes!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I am over there looking now!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

What the Dilio?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What the Dilio?


It's by the updog


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> It is a secret! Well she does have some pics online but no face ones. Actually very few people know that me and her talk with each other [just as friends by the way!]




It's a secret?  Don't you know that there are some that are on that board are on this one as well??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's a secret?  Don't you know that there are some that are on that board are on this one as well??


Yes but some on this board know. And besides, not everyone knows my screen name there!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I can't find that recipe either!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What the Dilio?




Hee meant to take the second "I" out and replace it with a "D"


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yes but some on this board know. And besides, not everyone knows my screen name there!




That is TRUE and I guessed it too!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I can't find that recipe either!




I'll find it later for you!  Gee, I only posted two recipes there!!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That is TRUE and I guessed it too!


That you did!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That is TRUE and I guessed it too!




Me too, Me too 

How's it going tonite guys?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Going great Ian. How you doing?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

So what do you two talk about?  Perfume and cologne?    Just kidding, I don't wanna know!

Did you know that it's hot as f*ck out tonday/tonight in SFLA!!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Me too, Me too
> 
> How's it going tonite guys?




Not too bad.  Wait, what is your username over there?  Mind me for asking a dumb question.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmm!!! Let me think about that for a while, my user name!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

How's the weather for you guys now?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Forget the Hot weather, lets talk about the miserable weather we are getting 50-60 km/h winds with up to 12" of snow by tomorrow evening.

Yeah


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

So Hee how are the Moving arrangements going?

Anything to get out of this miserable weather.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hmmm!!! Let me think about that for a while, my user name!




Ooohh...and I thought you were MATT!     J/K!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh man 

That was pretty Harsh


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Forget the Hot weather, lets talk about the miserable weather we are getting 50-60 km/h winds with up to 12" of snow by tomorrow evening.
> 
> Yeah




is that a ne. 50-60 degrees?  12" of snow?  That is nuts!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I thought he provided some good entertainment though


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Whats up guys?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So Hee how are the Moving arrangements going?
> 
> Anything to get out of this miserable weather.


Made my arraigment s already as a "just in case factor' in case I have to leave. Just picked up some renovatio work so I may be up here for a few more weeks. But it is nice to know I have a place to go to in Southwest Florida though and I have work there too if I decide to head back. Things are up in the air and changing day by day, for the better so far it seems!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

no about 40 mph wind gusts

Temp about 0 deg plus wind chill

and yep 12" of snow, some places may even see close to 20"


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Oh man
> 
> That was pretty Harsh




What was his deal anyways?  He acted like a "Big, Brother, Father, Lover & Husband".


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool that is good to hear 

Hey Eggs


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Ooohh...and I thought you were MATT!     J/K!!


That's funny! We know you aren't him!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What was his deal anyways?  He acted like a "Big, Brother, Father, Lover & Husband".




I am still trying to figure that out.  I must say I got some good laughs.

Not quite sure why he was on a fitness forum, because he didn't really seem want that lifestyle.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Ian!

Sooo, whose this Matt guy?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> no about 40 mph wind gusts
> 
> Temp about 0 deg plus wind chill
> ...




Hey, just think.... in 12" of snow.. you could still see John Holmes penis!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> That's funny! We know you aren't him!




Then, maybe Matt is PMOR here on IM.com!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know what his gig was. He seemed to have an infatuation on posting in women's journals and stuff. He seemed like something of a stalker, often giving bad or misleading trainig and nutrition advice. He was tolerated for a bit until he left. Everyone there though knew him as the official site wierdo


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Ian!
> 
> Sooo, whose this Matt guy?




Hey look!  It's Eggs.  I wonder if he's going to see my smart aleck remark I made to him earlyier!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

He was a different breed!

I don't really say much over there.

there is alot of good info and some good people


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I don't know what his gig was. He seemed to have an infatuation on posting in women's journals and stuff. He seemed like something of a stalker, often giving bad or misleading trainig and nutrition advice. He was tolerated for a bit until he left. Everyone there though knew him as the official site wierdo




And here, if he's PMOR, he's known as the Official Gay guy-Stalker!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Haha, now how did I miss that?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I feel all left out not being apart of the abc thing


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

ooooooooo hhhhhhhhh   yeah!


Victoria is on WWE NOW!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

What happened in the Royal Rumble Last night?

Wife and I watched SWAT instead


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

I always miss the good stuff


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, now how did I miss that?




  As long as you knew I was kidding.  


JaZZ is f'n ugly ass!  But at least she's not using steroids anymore!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> He was a different breed!
> 
> I don't really say much over there.
> ...


Yeah the peole there are really cool! Small community, and some quite knowledgeable people who give some excellent advice there also.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Just put it on after reading the post here a sec ago. Love them women wrestlers!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I wonder if I should shovel some snow tonite


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What happened in the Royal Rumble Last night?
> 
> Wife and I watched SWAT instead



It was really good and a lot of good twists.

Mick Foley beat the shit out of test and took his place in the Rumble.  then, he came out and eliminated Orton!  Very funny!  

Benoit won.


Lesnar and Goldberg will be facing off in Wrestlemania I think!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What happened in the Royal Rumble Last night?
> 
> Wife and I watched SWAT instead




What is SWAT???

Is that a show about country folk chasing flies around and killin' em'?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I feel all left out not being apart of the abc thing




What was so great about ABC if you all were getting banned over there?

What compelled you to join there anyway?  Were they the alternate to MM.com?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I wonder if I should shovel some snow tonite




I wouldn't!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah I don't think I am going to


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I never joined ABC, just feel left out in the conversation sometimes


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

So, I 'm still waiting for a response from all of you that got banned at ABC!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

SWAT was a moving with Colin Ferrell (sp?), LL Cool J

It was Ok, alot of action, not a great story line


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What was so great about ABC if you all were getting banned over there?
> 
> What compelled you to join there anyway?  Were they the alternate to MM.com?


Actually the site was very good in its heyday. It got run over though by unforging kid mods, and everything turned to religion there. They lost some top nothch people all because they didn't want any one posting on any other bb site because they said they didn't want anyone going to a cometitors site. I was banned for that too all because I went to a site's like here. Me and nearly everyone else who were long time member there.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I never joined ABC, just feel left out in the conversation sometimes




Did you ever joing MM.com??


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> SWAT was a moving with Colin Ferrell (sp?), LL Cool J
> 
> It was Ok, alot of action, not a great story line




Oh?


Hey, it's the BOY toy and the GAME!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

MM.com?  Muscle Mag?  Nope

I belong Here, AL, and LW


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Actually the site was very good in its heyday. It got run over though by unforging kid mods, and everything turned to religion there. They lost some top nothch people all because they didn't want any one posting on any other bb site because they said they didn't want anyone going to a cometitors site. I was banned for that too all because I went to a site's like here. Me and nearly everyone else who were long time member there.




So who was the snitch?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I actually haven't posted anything at AL, but damn there is alot of good info and smart people.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> MM.com?  Muscle Mag?  Nope
> 
> I belong Here, AL, and LW


Same here


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> MM.com?  Muscle Mag?  Nope
> 
> I belong Here, AL, and LW




What is AL and LW??


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Time to Have some Protein Powder Oats and Fish oil!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Avant Labs, and Leah Wynne(Or now Fitness and Bodybuilding)


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I actually haven't posted anything at AL, but damn there is alot of good info and smart people.




Whooooooooo?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Time to Have some Protein Powder Oats and Fish oil!




Gross!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Go eat a chicken whopper!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> So who was the snitch?


Normally I wouldn't post this here, but we all know on the other site it was Yu [not you david!] who was reading peoples private PM's and changing them and post to his view and he read PM"s and banned people for talking and saying things that might have been disagrrable to them or their site. They even said that if any one has a problem or disagreement with mods to PM them. Well PM them and disagrre because you wanted to keep it off the boards and you get banned. THat is why anyone who was worth a shit is gone from there and are here or on other sites.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Avant Labs, and Leah Wynne(Or now Fitness and Bodybuilding)




Oh.  Gotcha.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Some guy was shitting with the bathroom door  open today at the gym


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Some guy was shitting with the bathroom door  open today at the gym


David, you should have closed that door then [j/k]!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I cant  see how anyone would shit with the door open! I guess he didnt care about who saw hin doing that


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Did you watch?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

Back in a sec. Food break!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't even shit at home with the door open.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Did you watch?




No, but I could smell!!!  He was making vomit noises  too!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Chicken whopper, now that sounds like a good Idea.

Actually a spicey chicken from Wendy's


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Lovely 

So it was either a really good workout, or he shouldn't have been out of bed yet


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

The UNDERTAKER!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Chicken whopper, now that sounds like a good Idea.
> 
> Actually a spicey chicken from Wendy's




Nice!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Lovely
> 
> So it was either a really good workout, or he shouldn't have been out of bed yet



Well, he was approx 65 years old!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

So he was out partying the night before, eh!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I thinkI'm gonna join the DARKSIDE!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So he was out partying the night before, eh!



I'm not sure.  I didn't hang out with him last night or ever!

He did mention to another geezer that he did eat Mexican Food and also, Taco Bell.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

With Darth Vader?   OOooohhh!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

That would do it to ya!

I can't eat Taco Bell.  Nasty Stuff, body doesn't like meat in a tube


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Nite All


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

G'night Ian


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_


That is what I think of Taco Bell too! It has been a looong time since I had any of it.
Well I think that is what the throw up emotic was referring to! Either that or you are not felling well!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hee Hee and heee... hello GBC!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> That is what I think of Taco Bell too! It has been a looong time since I had any of it.
> Well I think that is what the throw up emotic was referring to! Either that or you are not felling well!




I agree.  Taco Bell sucks!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

i got sick last time i had KFC

most fast food makes me sick


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> David, you should have closed that door then [j/k]!




No, it smelled even from 20 ft away!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i got sick last time i had KFC
> 
> most fast food makes me sick




You mean you don't like STeak and Fries??


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it's time for me to get a lover/GF!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

what do you all think??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2004)

Yep, bout dat time David!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I LOVE KFC and Taco Bell and all the others!!! I eat it so infrequently now though I always get sick when I actually do eat there!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pretty quiet in here.

Can you please be quiet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Haha, you sleeping Iain?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm on my way to shovel my way to the gym


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

No at work, but wish I was sleeping.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

We didn't get near the amount of snow we were meant to get.

Mostly ice, but we are meant to get another 6" today, will see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've had school cancelled today and yesterday!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lucky you.  How much snow did you get to have school cancelled


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Good morning and good bye


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice to see you too Babs 

Whats up Doc?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Iain!

I think I'm signing paperwork and going over my procedure that will take place on Feb 9th


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not much snow, but a little ice. Washingtonians freak out over any amount of snow!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello my frozen icicles!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

What's up David?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Snow, Snow everywhere, only another couple of months.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

I get to go to Missouri next week, hopefully no snow there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I get to go to Missouri next week, hopefully no snow there



There is...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

where in Missouri are you going?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm 20 miles from St. Louis


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Canada to Missouri


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

what a trip...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

means of travel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

?????????????????????


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh yah!  Pretty exciting.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Four Seasons Missouri


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Come back to DC Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Probably 3 hours SW of St.louis


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

We'll get Justin to come up and join us!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

ST Louis sucks!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Working on it maybe later in the Summer, when it is nice and hot


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

St.Louis is a hole in the ground


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Missouri=Misery


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

You got that right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

So you might be here in the Summer?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Possibly, we have to see how business goes.  I think my Rep for that area will have a few things on the go.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

TGS is beating you now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I won to 10,000, that was all I cared about!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope you get to come here then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

You could go embarrass me in the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, that's 3 posts, 3 smilieys


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

The way you are getting PB's I doubt it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

I ruined the smiley streak


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

actually you did whoops


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I wish Iain! My PB's are usually below your warm-up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I guess the streak is back on


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cut time is almost coming for you


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm going to try and bulk until end of feb


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Assuming I can still fit in my pants


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Your pics look great, I think you can afford the bulk till the end of Feb. Yeah, my cut starts on Sunday


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah since I am not trying to get into Comp Shape 8weeks of cutting should be good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah but it is bad when your 36" waist pants are starting to get a little to tight for comfort.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Can't afford new clothes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

okay.......................I'll buy you clothes





Quick question:  Do you guys think I'm emotionally empty, disconnected, superficial & morally vacuous ?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't know,  why?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Someone said so


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

marcusmaximus


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok then if he said so 

Yeah I am being a smart ass, but I am good at it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

me too..............


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll kick his ass Babs! Where did he say that?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26698

I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Kinda bugs me though. Maybe I deserved those comments


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I read it all and must've missed what he said to you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

*MarcusMaximus was replying quote by quote*

*Quote: posted by Babsie*
I'm not saying Prince is bad. What I meant was, his post and Trails post were nuts. How could something like that happen? It had nothing to do with them personally.

*posted by MarcusMaximus* 
i knew that you weren't attacking them personally.  I knew that you were referring to their posts being insane, not that they were insane.  

*Quote: posted by Babsie*
Regardless, it is wrong and should never have happened. There is always a method of defense. 

*posted by MarcusMaximus* 
My personal opinion is that you need to undergo some empathy counselling in order to understand another person's position.  Especially when speaking of rape victims in general as you just did with your statement of " there is always a method of defense".  So every rape in the world, according to this position, could have been prevented by the woman doing something.  it's hard to believe that a person would admit to having this belief let alone believing it but not expressing it.

*Quoted: posted by Babsie*
The article didn't mention if the mother tried to defend herself. I mean, what did she do; lay there motionless and cry, allowing this to happen. Where did it say in the article that the mother put up a fight to get her son off her? How did it begin? Is the mother mentally ill to give him a "reason" to attack his mother this way? People these days are ill minded. 

*posted by MarcusMaximus*
So if a man murders his wife, his defense that " she made me do it by nagging ..." is legitimate?

There is a "reason" for rape?  wow.  tell me all about it. 

*Quote: posted by Babsie*
No kidding a defense lawyer would love to have people who agree with the I feel about this situation. It's a given that the pros, wouldn't want to boot us.

I think the boy needs mental help and put in detention center! The mother will also need mental help to cope with this tragedy.

It flames me that the mother says "I didn't complain because I want to see my son locked up!" WTF was she thinking then when she spoke up???????? Like she thought it wouldn't go to court! COME ON! What a sob story and a half! Let justice be served and people like that put away! 

*Posted by MarcusMaximus*
yep, the world needs more emotionally empty, disconnected, superficial, morally vacuous people as jury members in order to keep everyone else in line.  

i prefer to associate with people of a different mentality, keeping in mind that people like the above do exist and i do my best to protect myself from harm by their actions. [/QUOTE]


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Then my response to MarcusMaximus using his quotes*



> :
> Originally posted by MarcusMaximus
> My personal opinion is that you need to undergo some empathy counselling in order to understand another person's position.





I understand her current position. I don't need empathy counselling in order to understand a persons position. Does this mean you would understand a murderers position?




> Especially when speaking of rape victims in general as you just did with your statement of " there is always a method of defense". So every rape in the world, according to this position, could have been prevented by the woman doing something. it's hard to believe that a person would admit to having this belief let alone believing it but not expressing it.





There is a method of defense!!!!! You cannot tell me that if someone is doing something harmful to you, you'd just let it happen with out putting up a fight?

I didn't say her defense would've prevented this. It would've helped. 

What's so hard to understand? People have beliefs. Whether or not one agrees with it, it entirely up to them. 






> So if a man murders his wife, his defense that " she made me do it by nagging ..." is legitimate?




*THAT'S NOT WHAT I'M SAYING AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *That is a dif. situation! Start another thread! 




> :
> There is a "reason" for rape? wow. tell me all about it.





Maybe I should've said: Cause! Does that suffice you?





> :
> yep, the world needs more emotionally empty, disconnected, superficial, morally vacuous people as jury members in order to keep everyone else in line.





Are you being sarcastic? if you're referring that I am this person.....You have few things to learn bud. before you start making acusations take the time to understand the situation. Understand where the two sides are coming from........

I was blowing off steam when I started posting.......if you cannot understand I feel a certain way about things.................maybe you need to seek Empathy Counselling, to understand, "Where people "like me" come from!




> :
> 
> I prefer to associate with people of a different mentality, keeping in mind that people like the above do exist and i do my best to protect myself from harm by their actions.





Then why are you "associating" with me, if you feel this way? I didn't say people like that don't exist. I wasn't born yesterday! Who the hell doesn't protect themselves from harm?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

He's just either reading you wrong or being a dork. Don't let it worry you Babs. I don't think that way of you at all!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey gang!! 

Im just siiting here at work bored!!  
an hour 15 mins to go and then the gym!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

HELLO ALL!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

HI !!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

Babs, only an ass would make a comment like that... its shallow and without merit.

I know, cause I make them quite often and I certainly qualify as an "ass" during those times.

What it comes down to is that those who claim to better understand something or put others down for their lack of understanding are really putting forth a good case against themselves.  Who after all, that is truly intelligent and wise, stoops to insulting and condemning others?  Which makes me want to shut my mouth more


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

Was snowy and icy on the roads today


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

good thing I didn;t have to travel far to get to where I was working


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

every idiot in the world who can't drive in snowy weather was out there today


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

going there again tomorrow also


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

glad it is close by


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe I will make a snowwoman tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

get the nieghbours talking


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

"look what he is making outside" they'll say


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

and I'll laugh!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

I wonder if I will make the snowoman with breast implants??


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

I wonder if I do that if it will decrease it's life span. Can silicone and snow really mix??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

need to do


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

just a few


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

posts


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

to hit


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

5,000


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

i know Rock....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

your such a whore!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

Thinking of changing gyms....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

had a disagreement with Mick yesterday


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

he got real anal about me doing decline db presses


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

he dosent like anything about the way i eat or train...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

but the proofs in the pudding as they say


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

the gym that my dad built years ago is reopening


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

and its like a 30sec drive from my work


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

instead of 25mins down to Micks gym


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

and they've done a great job


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

so i'll have to start paying for the gym again


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

but at least i'll get home sooner


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

more time with the kids


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

i already had 5 meals today..wonder if i should add a fifth...

i really want some cottage cheese


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

Or a sixth.... 
Just dont be a naughty girl


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i already had 5 meals today..wonder if i should add a fifth...
> 
> i really want some cottage cheese


Definitely have some! Slow digesting casein! Will keep you in an anobolic state instead of a catabolic state.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

hehe i meant sixth 

go check out the thread about camera phones


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hehe i meant sixth
> 
> go check out the thread about camera phones


I just checked it out. I only found one problem however with that pic...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

what problem?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hoooowdy Ho!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

hey premi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi GBC how are you today


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok im outa here... you guys are BORING!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

SORRY i was preparing my cottage cheese


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

I lied im back!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, I guess I could just whore here for a while...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

I found out something interesting today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

wb premi

hee said he had a problem w my pic b4 but didnt say what


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

You might not believe wat I have to say!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

wb?  Whats wb?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

And what pic?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

wb = welcome back


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh ic


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

What pic?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hee has a lot of problems if you havent noticed


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> what problem?


The problem is that I am not next to you in it!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

the pic on the camera phones thread..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL@Hee


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello everyone!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

haha hee, thats my friend george


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Must missed that thread.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi David!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

its in open chat..

hi david!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

I think camera phones take shitty pictures... Plus my gym has just banned them because of a locker room incident!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi david!


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> wb = welcome back






or, 

wb= wiggle butt.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL   Is that one of your home movies of your many groupies Vanity?


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

nah, I don't have any groupies.

I'm a one man woman.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

one man woman


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

hehe,oopsie.

you know what I mean silly Hellene.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

lol its still too funny


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

I must be in touch with my feminine side , I guess.

Premier , be a dear and hand me my bra.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

Ahh, its a dark night and the drag queens are coming out in force


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

lmaooo is that why u here eggs?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Holy chit you guys are funny


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

No, I'm going to bed.. its past my bed time.  You kinky foos have fun.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> 
> Premier , be a dear and hand me my bra.


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

The thing that bugs me about drag queens is that some of them actually look like women. I don't feel safe anymore.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

I've seen some guys in drag that looked very attractive... which is indeed an unfortunate thing.  Being that I have a girlfriend that I'm madly in love with I'm not too concerned with the plight of single men attemting a hook up


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

some of them are actually better looking than most women


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

There was a guy named Roxanne who new sailors used to take home when I was stationed in Italy... looked very feminine.  The rest of us got a kick out of the new guys


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Heh.. I have a funny story.  This girl walked up to me in a club and I said hi and introduced myself.  Then when "she" spoke "she" said her name was... Robert!  I was like Holy SHIT!   Im outa here!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats why you always do what Crocadile Dundee does...


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

They say you can tell if you look at their hands.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

lol  i dont have this problem!

but creepy guys WAYYYY outnumber cross dressers


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

LoL... Will look at ther hands, then for an adams apple, and if I still cant tell, then I will use the Dundee method


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

ahhh, yes... and invariably you end up txting with them


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

Okay, night all!  Have a good one!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

Drag queens, man-woman, bra exchanging and Eggs.  What are you all talking about?!?!?!  Just kidding!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

G-night eggs


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

SIDE NOTE: for a few months I've allowed a co-worker to punch me in the chest, shoulders and arms only because it didn't hurt plus he's a small dude and I wanted him to enjoy being able to beat on someone.  Well, this last week due to various personal issues, I've became agitated at random times.  So I hit him back!  Now, he runs from me and tells me not to hit him anymore bc/ it supposedly hurts!  

How funny is that?  Little-big man!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Drag queens, man-woman, bra exchanging and Eggs.  What are you all talking about?!?!?!  Just kidding!




Awwww Rats!  I missed Justin!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats some funny shit right there!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

What was the BEST meal you all had today!?!?!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Well... since I eat the same thing over and over all day long I would have to say... "Mudge Meal" #2(3cups brown rice, 2Large Chx breasts, 1/2Cup spaghetti sauce  )


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

What about you?

BBIAF need to heat next meal.


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

And, then this 5'8" monster women (Overwieght) has the audacity to tell me that I am not agile so I  told her CANDY ASS to stand straight and sit still and she can watch me kick reall close to her head.  I domonstrated 3 kicks.  Front ball snap kick, Round house and a double kick!  

Then, I get real pissed  and did a 360 spinning kick.  NO she IS NOT laughing either anymore!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well... since I eat the same thing over and over all day long I would have to say... "Mudge Meal" #2(3cups brown rice, 2Large Chx breasts, 1/2Cup spaghetti sauce  )



3 cups of Rice in one sitting??  Are you looking to gain size??  Spaghetti Sauce??  (Isn't that a sugar converter plus the acidic values?)


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What about you?
> 
> BBIAF need to heat next meal.




8oz dolphin
rice
green beans


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

I ate textboy.

Burp.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 3 cups of Rice in one sitting??  Are you looking to gain size??  Spaghetti Sauce??  (Isn't that a sugar converter plus the acidic values?)



Yup in one sitting.  Eat this 3 times a day along with other meals.  Yea, I want to get BIG!   I use spaghetti sauce because I hate eating brown rice and chicken plain.  Not sure if it is a sugar converter, and whats bad about acidic values?


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

didn't taste like chicken though.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Vanity-- After reading the weightbelt thread I have eliminated mine.  Thanks for the sound input


----------



## vanity (Jan 27, 2004)

Spaghetti sauce contains Lycopene which is a powerful antioxidant.

So eat like an Italian Premier.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks.  What does your diet look like Vanity?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

lmao!!! thanks for makin me laugh hahahahahhaha

who wants to view my cam? greekblondechick on yahoo..


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Morning gang!  hows everyone? 
no work for me today! just gym. errands and practise posing with my coach! yee haw


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Atherjen! I have to work today, 11-11. Gonna try cooking eggs w/oats like ris.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao!!! thanks for makin me laugh hahahahahhaha
> 
> who wants to view my cam? greekblondechick on yahoo..




Nice, I missed it again!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Morning gang!  hows everyone?
> no work for me today! just gym. errands and practise posing with my coach! yee haw




good morning babe!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Atherjen! I have to work today, 11-11. Gonna try cooking eggs w/oats like ris.




Is that eggs and oats together???  Or seperate??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Together, my first time trying it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Doesn't sound too tasty, did you add a sweetener to it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

No, but I did add some cheese! I can't do that starting Feb 1 though. It wasn't bad, but ALOT to eat!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

must be pretty blah tasting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Well your making it taste better every moment with your comments!  It is kinda blah tasting. The recipe is in my new journal- Chunky Monkey


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah I saw your new Journal.   I don't think I could eat that.

I can eat most anything, but if I don't enjoy it, I would have to be able to down it pretty quickly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, it's alot to down pretty quickly! That's the downside! I'm used to gettting twice that down in 3 minutes in my shake!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

MY shake only lasts about 5 seconds. I couldn't even tell you if it tastes alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you have any carbs in it Iain?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

yep I mix oats in it, and just chug.  

Don't even taste it 

Morning shake I add fiber one


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

0.  P


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

hello.

im hungry


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL!  Go eat


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey greeky!! how are ya hun?! 

Im BORED.. and trying to keep my mind off food. blah.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey BOTH of you need to check out the RED link in my sig


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey BOTH of you need to check out the RED link in my sig




you are very right!!  first, I need money!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL You honestly think that line is gonna pass over on me!  15$... cmon now hehe 

(Sorry, used to be in sales)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I was just kidding about joining...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Just giving ya both a hard time!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

But since I am here I might as well advertise it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

By getting a whole bunch of posts for everyone to see my sig!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

you wanna pay for my education then? hehe


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I was contemplating on what kind of digital camera to go out and buy.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

*AJ*

Im sure your smart enough already!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I need to get a digital camera because a member on the board wants to see what I look like.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I told her that I look like Vinny D.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

She doesnt believe me though...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Guess I just have to take a pic.  But lately I have been getting a bit off of the lean side...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Seeing as im bulking and all.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Its kinda dissapointing, but you gotta do, what you gotta do!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I also saw something pretty f'king crazy today.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I was stopped at an intersection in my truck and this car infront of me ran the light.  Well he hit a kid!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I kinda laughed cuz the kid popped about 10 feet in the air.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I also felt bad for not stopping to see if he was ok.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

What I should have done is stopped and kicked the shit out of the stupid f'king driver.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Its not the first time I have seen something like this happen.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I have seen far worse and far more disturbing.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Makes my brain hurt when I think about it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh well, shit happens.  Not all people deserve what comes to them, but most do.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe the kid that got hit today robbed an old lady a week ago.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Post whoring is actually kind of boring.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

With that said, I bid thee adou!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 28, 2004)

Did the driver in front of you stop with the kid?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 28, 2004)

Still though, I think I would have gotten out... gotten his name and then called the newspapers and given them his name for their article and really made a big deal out of it so in the least he is somewhat screwed.  So many people run stop lights all the time.  I mean, if you accidentally time one wrong and miss it by like 1/2 a second or something thats fine... but some people the lights turned red and 2 second later they are still going through.  Need somebody to take a sledge to their knees   That'll handle their driving problem.  Unless they get one of those handicapped vehicles that lets you use your hands too.  Then they should have a smash or two on the wrists 

I dont have much sensitivity towards those that purposefully break a law that deals with safety and hurt people.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea, the driver stopped and blocked the intersection and he actually picked the kid up!  and moved him off the street.  A whole bunch of ppl were there and saw it so I just drove past.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

Good late evening, sirs!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Sup david


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

i cant eat, i already ate!!!!

and im cold brrrr

and mmm want more cottage cheese....


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

Noithing much premier!  Just got in from the club.  My friend's had a pool league game and also to a dart  league as well.

Talked with a friend and I'm trying to convince him to hit the gym!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i cant eat, i already ate!!!!
> 
> and im cold brrrr
> ...




I wish I could have Cottage Cheese!   GBC!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

why cant ya hon?


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

My trainer won't allow me to


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

truthfully i think it makes me sick

ive been reading the 4% is easier on the stomach, ill give it a try

its too good im in denial  

i mixed it up and froze it oh man cheesecake ice cream LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

why not?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

i want cottage cheese


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

*knock knock* is anybody there?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 28, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You LOVE snow??
> 
> You can all the snow you like.    Take it from the people that don't want it!??!?!


could I? I WANT IT ALL!
Just don't let the damn Californian and Texan 'implants' that have never seen snow...drive in it....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *knock knock* is anybody there?


(politely opens the door)
welcome, BGC!
Howdy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

What's up all?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi cutie


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Satan, are you calling Rock a cutie??


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh David is here...

Hello grogeous!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well.... I am kind cute


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and a nice...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

tight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

firm and yummy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

oh c'mon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm tired of talkin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

to myself


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm kinda in a shitty mood today


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm just tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

sorry Iain! Hope you have a good day buddy!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I'm kinda in a shitty mood today





okay...your turn to spill the beans!


here....lay your head on my shoulder and lets talk about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

How'd your Doc's appt. go Hon?


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Oh David is here...
> 
> Hello grogeous!




what is grogeous.  Opposite of good looking?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Must be if he is talking to you!  LOL, J/K


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How'd your Doc's appt. go Hon?




It went pretty quick! Doctor filled out my paper work.  He said he's going to remove all scarring and  make repairs........I felt like a car going through inspection.  

Next week it's off to the lab.  If I can find it.  I'm not from Columbus, rather Country.  I know how to get to work, gym and shopping 

Rules after surgery:  No bathing, intercourse, weight TRAINING ,etc. for two weeks following surgery.  I named those cause they're "a must have or do."   

It's possible I'll get four incisions.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going out....be back in later.

See ya'll


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

Newbie wants to play...


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

... but thinks this is lame...


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

...way to post pad...


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

... but what the hell...


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

...damn! I kinda like this.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay. I am done.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's quick


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Babs! how are you today hun?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

ughh Im just having another boring day at work!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

im doing......


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

IM FROZEN!!!!! brrrrrr
going to make some tea.. brr


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

is everything ok sweetie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

cold here too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Babs, don't sweat not doing those things for 2 weeks. After my surgery I didn't want to do those things!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

You can stay home at the computer and talk with me


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm not COLD!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

yes you are.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

you're just in denial


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

just like your whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

little man.


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Must be if he is talking to you!  LOL, J/K




Remember, he called you "cutie"   and did NOT mispell the word!  So that means he means it well!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep I agree


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rock's got a girlfriend


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rock and TGS sitting in a tree


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

K.I.S.S.I.N.G


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

first comes love


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Then comes marriage


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Then comes a baby in a baby carriage


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

love?marriage?babies? .............I think I need to find a man!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

55 more minutes of work to go!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't think TGS and I are ready for babies yet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> is everything ok sweetie?




I'm fine darlin.

just REALLY busy here at work! 

I'm sore from my leg work out yesterday


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You can stay home at the computer and talk with me




I'll be back to work the next day my doc. said!  How odd is that?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm fine darlin.
> 
> just REALLY busy here at work!
> ...




me too!! my legs are sore from workout 2 days ago and hammies yestarday!  

I wish work was busy right now... blah.. its DEAD!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 55 more minutes of work to go!!!





I bet you're excited.  I have  1hr 45min left


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I don't think TGS and I are ready for babies yet.




Ahhh but they would be soo cute


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

50 more mins


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

I still feel like shit


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Probably a little bug thing


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kinda like body aches.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe take nap when I get home


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> me too!! my legs are sore from workout 2 days ago and hammies yestarday!
> 
> I wish work was busy right now... blah.. its DEAD!



You know what gets my hammies????  THOSE DARN GOOD MORNING!  OOOOOOUUUUCCCHHHH......

Aww..I know how boring it can be when things are slow.  I'm sorry to hear that hon............................I'll be right over


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Felt like I could have slept all day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm getting a cold




taking a lot of Vit C though.............


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hopefully I will be able to perform a little better in the gym tonite


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yah I have been taking like 5 grams a day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Iain  --  You're a whore you know that?  I post not one sec ago and you're flipping the page and plussing it by a couple posts by the time I've replied once.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

At least my cough and throat nussiance are gone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hopefully I will be able to perform a little better in the gym tonite




My leg work out stunk yesterday......I was miserable and all congested........

I couldn't do my circuits with out feeling like I ran a mile inbetween sets..........


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Pretty good eh!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> At least my cough and throat nussiance are gone




My throat does't hurt.

The cough HURTS!!!!!!!!!  ouchie


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah I quit my workout about half way through


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah my throat wasn't really hurting


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

This year has been the pits for colds


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

It was all the garbage collecting back there like a constant drip


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hacked up some good loogies


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't get sick to often


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

okay...i just stopped in to see what all was going on...

i need to get back to work.....................I'll come back in 10min before I have to leave work!

have a good work out....don't over do it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hacked up some good loogies




  ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I don't get sick to often




me neither but this year has been something else.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks enjoy work!

You can tell I am making the best of it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Sure can.

See ya bud


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww



it was pretty nasty, I had to run to the washroom to get rid of them,  no way was I swallowing them.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

30 more minutes!!!!!!!!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

9 minutes and off to Golds Gym. Whooo hooo...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

30 mins


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Im heading to the gym for cardio after work here! ughh its not coming soon enough!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

bastards all of yah!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

I get to go to prenatal classes then the gym


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

The big tour of the delivery area tonite! woo hoo!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Can you tell how excited I am


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

prenatal classes were the biggest waste of money


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Iain  --  You're a whore you know that?  I post not one sec ago and you're flipping the page and plussing it by a couple posts by the time I've replied once.....


I taught'em well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> prenatal classes were the biggest waste of money


They really shouldn't be! Sorry your having a bad experience. It really helped TGS and I


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd say


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Rock.

Can you name this song?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Say its true


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

There's nothing like


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

me and you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm all alone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

tell me you feel it to


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

You've got me stumped Babe!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

And I would run away


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I will run away yeah yeah


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

but it's sweet. is that your song to me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I will run away


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

k then listen


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I would away with you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

cause I I I


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I fallen in love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

With you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

No matter what happens


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm never gonna


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

STOP


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Falling in love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

With youuuuuuuuu


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Close the door


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Lay down and


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

pull me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Slooowwwww


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

And by candle Light


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

make love to me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Through the night


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Cause I have run awayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I have run away yeah yeah yeah


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I have run away


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Run away


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I have run awayyyyyyyyy with you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Cause I i i i


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I fallen in love e ov e ov.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

With you no matter


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

What happens......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm never gonna


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

STOP


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

falling in love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

with Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

la de da


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

i will run away


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

....................Still don't get it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay you weren't following....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm following!!!! Still don't have it though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't remember who sings it.  VERY pretty song.

I'll find out and get back to ya.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

how did I miss all this ? Babs you crack me up hun!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

I was almost going to say Aerosmith's "Janie's got a gun" but I am wrong.  

Babs, male or female singing it.  What style also??


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

And good evening my lovelies!!!!

I have to depart my wonderful apartment and go to the club!  ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz  And then, magically make it to the gym tomorrow around 6:00-6:30 am tomorrow!  Hmmmnn... Something's got to give here!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

sounds like a long nite for you David!!! and then tomarrow is going to be a ruff start!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I was almost going to say Aerosmith's "Janie's got a gun" but I am wrong.




SO funny you should bring that song up, my dad used to sing that to me when I was younger, cept he sang "Jennie's got a gun"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

u have to go to the club why? and this is a bad thing?

tomorrow, ephedrine? caffiene?

I've used sugar free yj stingers for morning-after-partying cardio


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

what are yj stingers??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

energy drink, like red bull but tastes better


----------



## heeholler (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi GBC! Hi atherjen!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

hey hee!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> here....lay your head on my shoulder and lets talk about it


hmm...I had kind of a bad day myself.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

hola, hot ladies! hee...

how the hell are ya!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

im ok 

reading about thyroid disorders..

my test came out normal but i still think somethings wrong..


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> SO funny you should bring that song up, my dad used to sing that to me when I was younger, cept he sang "Jennie's got a gun"



Hmmnn... that is very interesting.  I think he might have just LOVED the song.  


And, what did you sing back to him?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm in pain


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

im eating cocoa and splenda w a spoon


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

awwww *hugs* rissole what hurts?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

everyrthing... traps, bi's, legs, tris, abs
I gotta do shoulders and bis today 

I feel much better for the hug though thanks GBC


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u have to go to the club why? and this is a bad thing?
> 
> tomorrow, ephedrine? caffiene?
> ...




I have to drop off phone accessories to some people.  I don't really have to but doing it so I don't have to go tomorrow!    I have a show to go tomorrow and training with Debi on Saturday!  I need all the energy I can get granted that I have been sick all week but still going!  *see my journal*

I have to... no wait, I WANT to be up to go to the gym by 6:30 am tomorrow morning.  

Advantage of going tonight?  Who knows, maybe I'll find a temporary girlfriend!  

I actually use SPEED STACK with EPHEDRA!  Believe me, it gets me going and very sweaty too!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello everyone!  But just for a short while!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

time to go.... :gumble: i hate work...


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Riss!  Long time no talk!  Take care!  Try not to hate work too much!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

im tryin to read about thyroid disorders and its very confusing


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im tryin to read about thyroid disorders and its very confusing



Not to change the subject but to share the same feelings of potential thyroid disorders:


I hear ya, GBC and you know, I thought and felt the same way you do because I was dieting pretty good but NOT dropping the weight as I should have or done so in the past.

I was rather upset that the Dr. did NOT find a thyroid problem because I wanted answers immediately!

Then, I found Debi.


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

But anyhoo, I wanted to say good night my fellow friend's.

Sleep tight and don't let the hee-Burner bugs bite!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm not a bug...
I'm cute as a puppy! 
now..who's lap can I curl up in?
(Males need not reply)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Riss!  Long time no talk!  Take care!  Try not to hate work too much!


 More like an eternity bud


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm not a bug...
> I'm cute as a puppy!
> now..who's lap can I curl up in?
> (Males need not reply)


I vote GBC's or Babs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

I second that motion! I vote for both! I can be VERY accomodating!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

hiya greeky!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 29, 2004)

Sup Mike?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'm in pain



Me too... me to.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi all!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Justin! You're up late...Waiting for Jenny to get up, or studying?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 29, 2004)

Was just waiting up for Jenny... she's gone back to bed now.  Whats new with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

Did I tell you I just cloesd my first real estate transaction last week?

I might have gotten another client this afternoon, too!
Just need to keep working it, so they start coming in on a regular basis, so I can go full time! (and leave this damn, shift work job!)
Toinight is my last mid..at least for two more months...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 29, 2004)

Great to hear!  Yeah, I did pick up that you'd sold a house last week... thats great!  Keep them rolling in bro, you'll do well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm FUQQIN HUNGRY!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Since Burner is NOT on and he was hungry, I wonder  what he ate?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2004)

I am still fuqin hungry...had some peanuts..
not....wor..king..weak....must...have...food.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey everybody, another day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

got 12 hours to work today after the gym!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

But then I'm off tomorrow!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm off in about 30 minutes...for the three day break..then start back on day shift on Monday.
The crew is going to IHOP for pankcakes after work. It is a tradition. LAst day of mids, go to IHOP. Yes, I will be induging...
hmmm...syrup..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

dammit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

this thread has too many hits


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but Post whores please enter still has more views.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

you'll never beat 'em!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I better stop posting I don't want to help.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hmmm, which has more pages?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually, isnt "Post whores please enter" a few thousand posts short?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

short of what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

it's over 60,000 views now


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Short of reaching the post count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

it doesn't have as many as this one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but I'm working on it.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Easier to reach 60k views I think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

well, get to it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

ain't shit on TV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

except Nash?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Never heard of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Justin, what's up buddy?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Rock.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> how did I miss all this ? Babs you crack me up hun!




 Thanks

I do that alllllllllllllllllll the time.........I never know who sings what or the names of the songs.......but I can sing'em

I'm the girl alway calling the radio station asking them to play a song......they ask me the name of the song and who sings it..............I'm like  ..........."here, let me sing it"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Who wants to call me?  I'll play it for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey TGS! What's up buddy? Good whoring my friend!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Babs! what's up. I'm getting ready for work. Almost called in, hurt my back on Deads, but I'll try to work through it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The name and person who sings that song!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Song:  Runaway
Group:  "The Corrs"

They're an Irish Group which is probably why you guys wouldn't know it...........

YOU SHOULD BUY THE CD........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Babs! what's up. I'm getting ready for work. Almost called in, hurt my back on Deads, but I'll try to work through it




Hey Rock rock..........I'm doing alright.

SORRY TO HEAR YOU HURT YOUR BACK hon........awwwwww.  Is it just tight or did you pull something?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Pretty sure I pulled something or incited my sciatica. I felt it on my last set of deads.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

for the sciatica you'll need to do a lot of stretcing.

That happened to my husband when he was working out with me.....he had to go through Physical Therapy for a month....Felt bad for him..........he won't go back to the gym with me anymore. 

Which, was his own fault.  He kept seeing how much weight i was doing and wanted his increased.........Wouldn't listen and look what it got him.........


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, I was lifting pretty heavy (for me) but I'm used to this happening! 

I'll have to pick up that CD. Does it have a Irish sound to it?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

(for me) my ass, don't think I didn't see your lifts.

They kicked ass


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

yep


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Feeling alot better today


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

skipped my workout last night


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

sleeping was alot more important


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

and well "The apprentice"  while I was lying in bed


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

I probably could have slept from when I got home until this morn


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

if it wasn't for that damn prenatal class.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I've notice with this cold, i've been REALLY tired too.

My joints are starting to ache


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

But we acutally learned stuff last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad your feeling better buddy! Gonna watch the Apprentice tonight after work


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Rock, I hope you get things straightened around.  

Take it slow babe


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah my Joints were throbbing as well


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

The Apprentice Rocks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't overdo thing Iain and Babs! Especially you Babs, you want to be in good shape for you surgery. And take time off of work after the surgery!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

It hurts to walk.............did you have that too


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

oh BTW I am glad the prenatal classes worked for you and TGS, Rock


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Don't overdo thing Iain and Babs! Especially you Babs, you want to be in good shape for you surgery. And take time off of work after the surgery!




I know........doctor said i could return to work the next day after surgery.....odd huh?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

I didn't really notice my lower body


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

ugh.......it's the pits


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Mainly Shoulders, but some elbows


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

My daughter has the cough now.............

Was running a temp last night.......woke up this morning and temp was gone.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah lower body joint pains would be a pain in the ass


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

it is the pits........especially seeing Wednesday was leg day.......

I have those pains to boot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Saturday I'm doing Upper body


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Speaking of.....if I'm not in shape by the time Arnold Expo comes........i'm not working the booth.....NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

well maybe I will....I just won't wear what the other girls will be wearing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't give a crap what your Dr. says Babs! Take a few days off!!! You deserve it and you will want it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay..Monday I'll fill out a vacation slip


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep! Good advice,  Let your body work on healing the surgery not your workout


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

blah I got suckered into working for an hour... this puts my gym time off an hour!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Uh oh.................breath in........exhale.

in with the good........out with the bad


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

ahh Im back Babs. didnt end up staying an hour and then my boss drove me to the gym. all worked out good!  

how are you today hun?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahh Im back Babs. didnt end up staying an hour and then my boss drove me to the gym. all worked out good!
> 
> how are you today hun?




heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sugar! 

I'm doing great!  One of my temps just found a job.  I'm sooooo excited for her.......I always get excited when something works out for another person.  

My only spat today is my joints are KILLING me.....My hips...ugh

Glad you didn't miss your work out....Was it a good one?  DID YOU KICK SOME SERIOUS ARSE???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

you've been posting a lot babs, you'll have 4,000 in no time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

is this a challenge?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

No way. But you are number 2.

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
TheGreatSatan 380 
BabsieGirl 138 
atherjen 81 
PreMier 54 
IainDaniel 53 
butterfly 50 
Stacey 44 
david 41 
Mudge 36 
Randy 36 


Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
TheGreatSatan 1622 
BabsieGirl 426 
atherjen 424 
heeholler 380 
david 310 
PreMier 274 
IainDaniel 220 
Prince 207 
Mudge 196 
Stacey 176


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG Babs we're whores!! haha posting whores!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sugar!
> 
> I'm doing great!  One of my temps just found a job.  I'm sooooo excited for her.......I always get excited when something works out for another person.
> ...



awesome!!! thats so cool that she got a job! 
ughhh do you normally have probs with your joints? taking any meds for it? 

ahhworkout was good. nothing that made me go WOW. hardly does while dieting.. blah. 
but I noticed Im getting insanely vascular.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

I just bet a co-worker that I can drink a quart of water in 1 gulp!!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, and hello everyone!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

what a loser....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and goodbye


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

adios!  till tomorrow!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Almost party time!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Well one day this weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i need to party..


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Just got my freight quote off.  Time to go relax and have at least one get hammered day.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

i'm soooooooooooooooooooo         bbbbbbbbbbooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

bubbye Iain


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> i'm soooooooooooooooooooo         bbbbbbbbbbooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd




ditto!  
fday off work and got EVERYTHING done in the morn and afternoon... yay. 
now what to do. blah


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

don't you just want to scream????????????????


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  

Ok that felt good. 
blah.... I went over to a friends place to hang and the girls are going out for pizza and then hitting the bars tonite. GREAT!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm going to workout!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a good one Eggs!! 

maybe I should just go to the gym to do some abs.. lol


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello everyone!!!  Tonight is party night!!!!  So isn't tomorrow!  

How are all those that remain?  Babs and Jen!  Hello-goodbye-Justin!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

There you go, we can all go to the gym tonight... now afterwards I'lm probably going to study and sleep... but the rest of you of course can go get your party on


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hola David, how goes it?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Have a good one Eggs!!
> 
> maybe I should just go to the gym to do some abs.. lol




Yeah, and maybe I should go to the GYM and do some powerlifting!    Oh yeah, you haven't seen my pictures when I was powerlifting (style) and doin' bad things, have you?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hola David, how goes it?




Hey Happy boy!!!!

Any new developments on bringing the Swis-- er...  I mean Swedish hottie to the US for Schooling??


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> There you go, we can all go to the gym tonight... now afterwards I'lm probably going to study and sleep... but the rest of you of course can go get your party on




ahh Ive already been to the gym.. thats out. hmm and NO partying for me. grrr the girls are going bar hoping. no fun. booooo  


hmmmm David no I have no seen those pics..


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> There you go, we can all go to the gym tonight... now afterwards I'lm probably going to study and sleep... but the rest of you of course can go get your party on




Party on is what I plan to do!!!!

It's raining out and shitty!  Oh well, better than ice and cold, right?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Ok that felt good.
> blah.... I went over to a friends place to hang and the girls are going out for pizza and then hitting the bars tonite. GREAT!!!!




 That scream was too too funny.

You know...........that crap ALWAYS happened to me when I was dieting down for a comp...........The only thing my friends would say is:  "Oh come on..go out with us, you know you'll just work it off tomorrow!"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

HELLLOOOOOO EVERYONE 

I'm still at work.   and, how is everyone?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahh Ive already been to the gym.. thats out. hmm and NO partying for me. grrr the girls are going bar hoping. no fun. booooo
> 
> 
> hmmmm David no I have no seen those pics..




Hang around here for the moment, Jen.  I will post it here for only 10 mins then I'm removing it because I have a weirdo that chases me here on IM.com and writes me perverted love letters.

Give me a second!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

No, not yet... but I'm quite sure it would be workable for at least one semester.  If thats the case, I'm going to try and do an exchange back to her school from JMU for the second semester.  Will have to see how it all goes of course.

Either way, I'm going to Sweden in March to spend a little time with her, and of course we'll be spending the summer together.  So thats a good start.

Anything new in your life?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I stopped doing that David


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Are those the ones of you in a thong?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's raining out and shitty!  Oh well, better than ice and cold, right?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Dont bother with it if so, I have it blown up into a life size poster on my wall.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I might throw up before I do legs if I keep talking like that...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

No offense to you of course, I'm just not very good at acting like a weirdo pervert.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Umm, where'd everyone go?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I'M GOING TO PICK MY COMPUTER UP AND THROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW       ITTTTTTTTTTTT AGAINST THE WALL.....JUMP ON IT.....................PICK IT UP AGAIN..............AND SHAKE THE BAJESUS OUT IT.........UGH


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

So how do you really feel Babs?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I made a new page, I made a new page!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Its like giving birth!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, maybe not... but its kinda like something.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Like watering a flower.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Its like giving birth!




FAR from giving birth!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> HELLLOOOOOO EVERYONE
> 
> I'm still at work.   and, how is everyone?



Hello Babs!  

What'cha  doin'  tonight?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So how do you really feel Babs?


Aw look.....you brought a smile to my face


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Do I need to floss?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Tsk, you interrupted my schizo self talk episode.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hello Babs!
> 
> What'cha  doin'  tonight?




You don't want to know what I'm about to do.......


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

No no, you dont need floss.

Some water pickin action perhaps 

but certainly not floss!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah we do!  Tell us!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No, not yet... but I'm quite sure it would be workable for at least one semester.  If thats the case, I'm going to try and do an exchange back to her school from JMU for the second semester.  Will have to see how it all goes of course.
> 
> Either way, I'm going to Sweden in March to spend a little time with her, and of course we'll be spending the summer together.  So thats a good start.
> ...



I have to go out to a few bars and clubs to see a band, see my own band (Acoustic set) and also, to drop off some Phones and accessories to some people!

Tomorrow I have training with Deb tomorrow so I have to be on key!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Tsk, you interrupted my schizo self talk episode.





opps.  Okay. Lets start over shall we


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

You so ignored my weird stalker comments David


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You don't want to know what I'm about to do.......




Eat dessert or go #2??    But do tell!  What are you about to do??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, need to be in top shapre for training tomorrow... so hows everything going with Deb?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah we do!  Tell us!




I'm half tempted to walk up to my boss's office.

Unlock his door..........and throw all of my papers on his desk with a note pinned to his chair.....

"I quit!"  have fun with the over load fawker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

and gosh darnit Babs, whatever you do, give it 110% and a big ol smile!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I stopped doing that David




Doing what??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Eat dessert or go #2??    But do tell!  What are you about to do??




No dessert for me .......my boss will do a #2 come Monday if my puter doesn't straighten up


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Oooh, well... my suggestion is (please not I'm not an expert in this), to perhaps line up another boss before you shoot this one?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'M GOING TO PICK MY COMPUTER UP AND THROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW       ITTTTTTTTTTTT AGAINST THE WALL.....JUMP ON IT.....................PICK IT UP AGAIN..............AND SHAKE THE BAJESUS OUT IT.........UGH




What's going on with your computer??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

What state are you in Babs?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What's going on with your computer??



And do you really think that will help?  I'm not a technician... but perhaps if you get it a martini, turn on some bath water, offer it a massage... it might operate a bit better, than, you know... killing it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> and gosh darnit Babs, whatever you do, give it 110% and a big ol smile!





Eggs......I'm trying so hard to stay in a bad mood..............ALL YOU KEEP DOING IS MAKING ME CHUCKLE.............. 

Thanx    

that would be pretty funny to do that to my boss...

maybe I'll do that for April fools day..........


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Dont bother with it if so, I have it blown up into a life size poster on my wall.




Very funny!  Having a picture of me is like Halloween costume!  ARe you looking to scare someone with my picture?  

I'm playing catch up with the posts here, sorry!

No, I DID NOT miss your stalker comment!    Just trying to keep up with you guys!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ahhh, I dont do bad moods on Friday nights... not allowed around these parts you know.  Tell her David!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, need to be in top shapre for training tomorrow... so hows everything going with Deb?




Not neccessarily to be in shape with her but to have ENERGY for her!  She expects me to be the Energizer Bunny Rabbit!  Supersets and no breaks= tired and fatigue!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No, I DID NOT miss your stalker comment!    Just trying to keep up with you guys!!



:sigh:  You're not the whore you used to be David... the age catching up with you?  My back hurts personally...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahhh, I dont do bad moods on Friday nights... not allowed around these parts you know.  Tell her David!





I know.....Fridays are suppose to be good..............

I was to be out of here by 6pm.........it's 7:30


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Popping any pills to obtain that super crazy "attack the iron" attitude?  Or going for that freaky all natural state of nine inch nails nirvana?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> No dessert for me .......my boss will do a #2 come Monday if my puter doesn't straighten up




Yikes!   It sounds like you have a lot to do!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, thats why I was asking what state you were in... I could see if you were on the West coast, but its getting bloody late for us easterners.  How much more work you have to do tonight?  And it isnt possible to do it from home?  A glass of wine and some relaxation might help you some.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Popping any pills to obtain that super crazy "attack the iron" attitude?  Or going for that freaky all natural state of nine inch nails nirvana?




huh


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Or going for that freaky all natural state of nine inch nails nirvana?



Or is that Cocaine induced?  Ahh, screw it... tear it up either way!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahhh, I dont do bad moods on Friday nights... not allowed around these parts you know.  Tell her David!



Yes, no bad attitudes especially on a Friday, Babs!  

Plus the "Happy Crew" is here and "Happy Boy" is talking to you particulary!  (Justin)


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Erm, meant that for David... I was asking -

Taking ephedra or not these days?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hell yeah I'm happy!  I'm not only alive, but I have all my limbs too!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> :sigh:  You're not the whore you used to be David... the age catching up with you?  My back hurts personally...




  No, I have three browsers and an application up for resizing pictures (for here) to be sent down!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, thats why I was asking what state you were in... I could see if you were on the West coast, but its getting bloody late for us easterners.  How much more work you have to do tonight?  And it isnt possible to do it from home?  A glass of wine and some relaxation might help you some.




Not much left to do.  It's all reporting pretty much now.

I use to work from home......but I got sick of all the phone calls i was getting EVERY TIME I was taking vacation day..........My cell phone is the next thing to get cut off...........................I'm thinking about changing my number.

it's nice to feel important.  Even more so, it's great to actually get a BREAK!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I got my paycheck for the past two weeks tonight.  Its rather funny, but I could sell myself on a street corner and make more than this in a night


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, okay David... so maybe you're not loosing your touch


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Erm, meant that for David... I was asking -
> 
> Taking ephedra or not these days?




Just ephedra these days.  When it runs out I'm gonna have to turn for the worse though.  No, Cocaine is not an option!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

And I wouldnt have to pay taxes either


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

I was also jerking around with paypal and donating $$ to Stacey 's account!  It better have worked!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Aww, I can feel ya on that Babs... some bosses can be so invasive.  Perhaps you should just screen calls and answer them at your leisure?  Or if necessary, terminate the mobile if you're paying for it and let them take teh traditional route.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Giving money to Stacey? For what?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Is that a blunt smoking smiley greek, shame on you!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Everyone loves Taxes, don't they?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Er, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i dont smoke never have never will


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Giving money to Stacey? For what?




Her competition silly!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, its like the joy of being in jail and then finding out you're going to be rooming with Bubba   Except when its taxes we are just so desensitized to the robbery that we hand it over willingly.  Silly creatures arent we.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




What is that?  A frog smoking or a "sickie" avatar??  It's cute, though!

Hi GBC!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I got my paycheck for the past two weeks tonight.  Its rather funny, but I could sell myself on a street corner and make more than this in a night




I hear ya.

What line of work do you do while in college?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

its sick


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I sell Persian rugs 

I actually just did it for fun because I always wanted to learn more about it and I can work whatever hours I want... but now I'm working more hours and I'm starting to realize I need to move on to an internship with a local company for management experience.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Aww, I can feel ya on that Babs... some bosses can be so invasive.  Perhaps you should just screen calls and answer them at your leisure?  Or if necessary, terminate the mobile if you're paying for it and let them take teh traditional route.




I thought about that


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

And to tell you the truth, I like interacting with people and this gives me the chance to in a laid back setting.  We dont get the customers who are pissed because you made their milk shake wrong   Mostly elderly people and the wealthy, so it provides for an interesting time.  Though some old people can be asses


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

OK, very strange.  I just posted a message to Stacey in her journal to check the paypal accct. for a screw up and the post is not there!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Then if it comes down to it Babs, if they want you to have a cell phone they can pay for it... so then you save $40 or $50 a month   Put that in a "me" piggy bank and then once a year go blow it on something fun


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I sell Persian rugs
> 
> I actually just did it for fun because I always wanted to learn more about it and I can work whatever hours I want... but now I'm working more hours and I'm starting to realize I need to move on to an internship with a local company for management experience.




That's not bad!  Could be worse.........

Yeah, get your hours in.........Maybe you can hook up with a good Co.  That's be


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hrmmm, I'll check it too!  Anyways, whats Stacey using the money for?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Her competition


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, its my ultimate goal to work my way through management and be a CEO of a mid sized company one day.  Or owner, though I'd prefer CEO.  But either way, for the time being I am allowed the luxury of being able to relax some and not worry about it too much.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, cool


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

well, I just checked my last 5 posts and there is no evidenece of it!  Oh well, maybe I didn't hit sumbit on her thread??  Time to rewrite it again!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, you're going through overload I think David, need to cut back on the multitasking.  2 or 3 things is cool, but you could be pushing limits here


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay everyone, I have to go lift now!  I wonder whether I should do legs or shoulders. Hrmmm...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll do shoulders tonight since I have to work tomorrow and that'd kill me.  Then I'll do legs in the morning.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

where did everyone go??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I know, thats not the right way to do it... need more time inbetween.  Unfortunately, my Golds gym doesnt have the best hours


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I need to split as well David.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

okay...i get to leave............. 


good night everyone and have a nice weekend!  STAY WARM


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, you're going through overload I think David, need to cut back on the multitasking.  2 or 3 things is cool, but you could be pushing limits here




I hear ya!!!!!

It's kind a like getting a shot, holding it... getting a beer... slamming it... Oops, the other way around.    Oh Fuq it.  Do it the way I first stated!   (Those were the dayz!)

And in your thrid hand, eat a slice of  pizza!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I know, thats not the right way to do it... need more time inbetween.  Unfortunately, my Golds gym doesnt have the best hours




check out my gym hours!!  

www.goldsgymsynrise.com  See if you like those hours!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> okay...i get to leave.............
> 
> 
> good night everyone and have a nice weekend!  STAY WARM




Bye bye-babs-baby!  Have a great weekend hunny!  Oh, trust me, I'll stay warm but will you?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm not sure, but I need to split as well David.




I know and very soon, too!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Just spent a few minutes putting some new music on my Rio! 

David, that sucks, my gyms open like 1/2 that much  Anyways, my parents are down near Tampa right now enjoying the weather no doubt.  Take it easy!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

did you see me in the pictures??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Nah, didnt see any pics... where were tehy?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

What kind of gym closes at 8PM?  What the hell kind of school has a gym that closes at 6:30PM?  Just so everyone knows, I hate this little friggin 3rd world country village ass podunk shit town.  Lynchburg, Virginia, you've earned a big fucking one finger up award.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Unfortunately my friend, due to my lack of time availability, you must browse the  site and see if you can find me!  Trust me, I'm there somewhere in the site!  

www.goldsgymsunrise.com


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, and I hate damned convenience stores that dont take debit/credit cards.  Convenience?  My ASS.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

the big guy with the mullet?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Or this stud muffin ---> http://www.goldsgymsunrise.com/images/Celebs/Photos/Patrick002.jpg


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

damn David, for me to find you on that page I'd have to be a stalker


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Were you bald?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Some of those chicks have spent way too much time in the sun!  Like no elastin left or something


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I need a hint David.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Got Kong?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

The only places there are really pics are in celebrities and photos.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I dont think you're in celebrities unless you're Bill


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Is your name Troy?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah well, either way, I give up on it... I'm going to dinner.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

anybody here?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

i am


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

whats up greek


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

sorry that sounded like a racial slur hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

I cant believe how much eggs whored!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

What a whore!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

GBC is now fixing cottage cheese...


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

im bored


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Im at work.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Bored too...


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

really?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

im procrastinating eating


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

so sick of chicken, and MCT. tuna is even worse.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup.  About off though.  Work mon-thur 2:30-11:30 and fri 2:30 to 8:30, but they pay me for 8hrs today


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

i miss my beef


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

How much chx u eating?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

where do you work


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

chx?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Precious metal trade.  Black gold


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

u that lazy man? what kind of an abreviation is that


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

sweet. is that good $$


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Nope just trying to type faster than you


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Its ok...  I need to make more though


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

So how much *CHICKEN* you eating?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

its


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

not


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

happening


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

man


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Precious metal trade.  Black gold



I should have said LIQUID black gold... aka: oil


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

well lets see....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> So how much *CHICKEN* you eating?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

i need 73 g of P


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

i think i need about 200 g


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

then.. ~ 1/4 c. oats.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Thats about two breasts right?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL premi, not yet, in a few minutes

hi sentric

ok so my mom checked my temperature.. its 96.5

not quite a fever


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Normal body temp is 98.6... your way off there babe.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

wasup. thats under normal. haha


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Uh oh I smell a slow thyroid.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

sentricyphen-- you have a journal?

I dont feel bad for you   I go through almost 30Lbs of chicken a week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

98.6 is normal.  Get checked asap.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Uh oh I smell a slow thyroid.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

hey bro


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

the doc said my thyroid is normal but i just dont believe her

im always cold and tired


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

i bet you cant type too fast on that tiny pda keyboard?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Low iron GBC?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Can we say "new doctor"?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i dunno what to do


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Who has PDA?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Im on my comp.  Looser. lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

dunno

and no insurance..school doc is all i got

gonna ask them what my TSH level is, i can have hypothryoidism w a tsh over 2 whereas they might be using 4.5 as the marker 

(reading mercola)


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

I just bought a new comp game.... Im a bigger looser @_@!


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

i want half life 2


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Why not wait for WOW?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

im watching tv on my comp.  Yaye!  I got my new toy in the mail today.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Sex toy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

site is lagging


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

dual penetration vibrator


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

oh course.. that might be hard on a guy


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

eew LOL


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> eew LOL


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

hell no.  I got a card that lets me watch tv on the pc.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> hell no.  I got a card that lets me watch tv on the pc.



WHY?  You have like a 40" comp monitor? lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Lol.  No.  Its just convenient.  I dont have to look back and forth.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

well he can record tv shows digitally that way. plus those cards can be as cheap as like 40 bucks


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool.  Holy lag master....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

i got mine for 100 on eBay.  Runs 200 in a retail store.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

probably a nice one. does it have s video/component input


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey any of you like trance?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

yes  it has all the goodies.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok... got work to do.  See y'all monday.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey any of you like trance?


who


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

later


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

wow, i think im actually getting sick of cottage cheese already LOL


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

no way!  CC is great.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

im going to buy some low carb milk--leslie said its good


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yea.  I heard Jodi talking about it too.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

well im gonna head out to. enough whoring for one night.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

its good.. but my stomach is getting upset often and it may be from the cottage cheese


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe too much of it.  I used to get sick.  Till I loaded on the milk products.  I think I'm accustomed now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i have so many stomach issues who knows

can u tell me anything more about thyroid problems?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

well if you are measuring that low in temp for 7 days straight you need to see a doc asap.  

A slow thyroid can be the cause of easy weightgain.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i gain weight very quickly but lose very slowly


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Read this.  http://www.physiol.arizona.edu/PSIO467/slides/slide24.pdf


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.physiol.arizona.edu/PSIO467/slides/slide24.pdf

and this


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

didnt make much sense but thanks..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

same link silly


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

he must've stuttered.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i need hugs


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i need hugs




there goes my macho image.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

lol thanks vanity


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

parakalO


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Damn you Prem, I'm not a whore!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ahhh, was going to make a joke about that Van... but I felt bad about it before even submitting


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

my body says eat some crackers

my brain says nighttime simple carbs = the devil


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder how long this thread will be "the place to be".


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Your brains right... how many carbs have you had today?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Then some other thread will come along perhaps.  Hrmm... makes one wonder though.  We are by nature fickle creatures.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

1/2 c oatmeal 
peanuts 
handful popcorn


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Sent... did she say how that low carb milk tasted?  Good?  What process did they use to make it so low carb?

I've seen it in the grocery store, just never was in the mood to get it.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you know it only takes 7 lbs of force to pull somebody's ear right off?


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

But, folks, do NOT try it at home.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Low carb day?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hows that impressive X?  It only takes 1lb of pressure and a pair of scissors


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

everyday is lowcarb day


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

How long have you been feeling poorly?  And how long have you been on your current diet?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

That could be one reason why you arent feeling too hot Greek... gotta refill a bit now and then.  Get much fruit and veggies?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

forever

diet = past 3 weeks? maybe 4 who knows


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I know you're on the low carb/high protein diet (but not Atkins)... but most diets recommend a carb load meal at least every 2 or 3 days.  Your body has uses for carbohydrates...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

no
mostly lettuce


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

You've always felt bad?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Eww, drop the lettuce and go with spinach Greek.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Lots of places have the Baby leaf spinach in those ready to eat bags for pretty cheap.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i eat spinach sometimes

i try not to take in too much iron


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

too much iron can lead to constipation


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

Howdy Eggs!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

And howdy to you too GBC!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, if you've had problems with that then it is a concern.  If not I wouldnt worry about it too much.  I used to eat iron all the time and never suffered from that.  Just had benifits of it really.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Hee, how goes your evening?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

hi hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm just checking in and out here. As far as iron goes, I love iron! I love lifting it!

Later on I will post some pro's and con's of iron in a diet [if I can remember later on]
Can you say liver tabs??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Taking off again?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Like a bunch of vagabonds


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

On CNN.com -
Speaking at a meeting of activists opposing free trade, Castro said Cuba isn't interested in a conflict with the United States but would be ready if the Bush administration brought one across the Straits of Florida. 

"I don't care how I die, but for sure, if they invade us, I will die fighting," he said.


Sheeesh Castro, we havent even declared yet and you're already saying we're going to kill you.   You're supposed to say "There will never be any American Infidels on this Island" as US tanks drive through the background of the shot.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

i want crackers


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

Fidel Castrato.


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

Missy you "are" crackers...

atleast that's what textboy texted me before his unfortunate demise.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Awww, hows that little cracka doin?


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

I ate him.

I needed to add fat to my diet.

he was a cutie tho.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

he hasnt asked me out for this weekend either

i am eating crackers *shh/////*


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Put a little butta on that first Van?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah well, wont kill ya... what kind of crackers?


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

no butter.

I like raw vegetables.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

vegan?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

4 saltines
actually made me feel a tiny bit better wish i could eat more


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

I was for a while.


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

are you munching out of hunger or stress?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

ahem, or boredom.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

unsettled stomach and fatigue

still tired as hell, but my brain is a little less foggy now


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ahh, I couldnt do without the meat and stuff... still veggie?


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

greek: you suffer from IBS don't you?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

How many calories you getting a day?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

yes 

dunno


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

IBS?


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

are you taking in alot of artificial sweetners?


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, okay.

Hrm, that certainly complicates the diet bit.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Cant believe I had 109 posts today


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

yes but i avoid sugar alcohols, they make me really sick


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

I just popped back in for a few. So hows everyone doin'???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

goin to bed hope sleep rejuvenates me gnite guys and thanks for keepin me company, i was quite depressed b4 now im ok


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Night G

Hey Hee!


----------



## vanity (Jan 30, 2004)

goodnight. Have fun sleeping in a crumb-filled bed.

how's it going hee?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm going to bed in a minute too... plus, conversation isnt really bouncing off the walls in here


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I've seen more life from vegetables.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Get a doctor in here stat!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Rooooock, its flatlining, get in here!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Ahh, too late, its a goner.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm actually just up looking for car parts for my bloody car in hopes that I can repair it myself if need be.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking at all these prices for parts online... I'm just truly amazed that my car didnt cost $173,124 without labor included in putting it together.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Umm, earth to Jupiter... uh, yes, come in earth... "Hello guys, you've already screwed us with your outrageous car prices, do ya gotta dick the dog with the repair costs too?  Hmmm?

Car Manufacturers =


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Arent I just all pissy tonight.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Must be bed time.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope nobody actually reads this crap


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

If you do, you have a whole lot more time to waste than I do.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

What kind of car you got Eggs??


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

and I'm the one who wrote it.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

1996 Volkswagon Passat VR6


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I tell you, the Germans just cant do things half way


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If you do, you have a whole lot more time to waste than I do.


Hey I just read up back here to catch up on the chit chat! And only ONE page also!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Haha, yeah... I didnt write so much


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

There was just some general chatter.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I tell you, the Germans just cant do things half way


Damn Germans! I have been to Germany. Was A long time ago though.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Its about bloody bed time for me.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, to have my thermostat replaced... would cost $400 at the VW place.  For me to order the Thermostat, $25


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

bastards!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

In US cars, my friends have had it done for around $35-$60


----------



## heeholler (Jan 30, 2004)

I must say, EXELLENT job post whoring here! Well done EGGS!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks buddy...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

I feel my job is done for the night.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

later!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

Justin, you're making me worried  Are you on drugs?  Haha, well sweetie poo, I think you need me there to take your mind off post whoring, because this is getting BAD  I can think of a few ways to distract you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Eggs, Jenny?  Mornin'.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm just trying to catch up with you honey!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey TGS, how is everything in IL?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I need some distractions Jenny, what do you have in mind? 

Probably need to spend more time studying too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I can distract you too Justin!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

HOW????????


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Rock, Beer?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Right now my gyms about to distract me with a workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Actually no beer till May2


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm trying to look like Justin!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

What are you working today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

No gym for me today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

But a day at Uno's instead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

MMMmmmmmm Uno's


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

am I alone?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm working shoulders today.. just getting dressed for the gym now


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

and right now Justins trying to look like Justin 

Got a little carried away over Christmas and bulked a little... its not bad and I'm bigger all around, but I need my abs back to where they were.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Feeling lonely Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Uno's?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Not lonely, just depressed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Have good w/o buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Why the question with Uno's TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

never heard of it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

is it food?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

http://www.unos.com/?proceed=1&counter=1

You don't have an Unos in Illinois? My favorite restaruant


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Unos?  Game?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Oh, the restaurant...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I've never been to one... probably seen one though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

We ate there Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Oh, was that Unos?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't you remember?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, it was really good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, but not a good one. A mall one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll get pizza and pasta today


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd forgotten the name of it   I remember now though, because I'd made some lame ass "Unnooos!" comment


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

It was still pretty good... at least my dish was 

Got a carb day today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Haha, lol!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I start my precontest diet tomorrow. So today is a bit of a freak out day!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

We had that waiter that asked how we were every 3 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I think I'm getting Dominos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Philly Cheesesteak pizza


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm still pretty amazed we found each other in there... Jenny and I thought we were screwed once we saw the size of the place


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

definately a refeed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

i usually do pizza hut when I get pizza


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

So did Lisa and I! We just looked for the fit people!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Ah cool...

Yeah, the waiter   Bloody well tried to earn their paycheck too hard didnt they.  We were like "Ummm, yeah it good, leave us alone will ya."


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Haha, good thing Jenny was there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I was irritated at Lisa because I kept saying to meet you at your hotel.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

When we're in Harrisonburg we're going to have to hang out more often... grab some dinner now and then perhaps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

and then when you asked that other employee to take our picture but she didn't speak english!! Welcome to DC


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think  I will just get trashed tonite


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Not starting a diet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

That'd be fun. When are you going to be in Harrisonburg?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Just feel like drinking


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Ah well, its all good, worked out just fine.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

I know pretty pathetic


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

wish I could get trashed! Hey Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

But I haven't had alot to drink since last saturday


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Next semester I hope.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Well before that was a long time, New Years eve


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I had a lady come into the ER last night with her baby. Of course didn't speak a lick of english and was upset with us that we don't speak Spanish. Anyway she had the freakiest looking baby I've ever seen. It finally comes out she has 4 children, all sired by her father and brother!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think I will have a few beers to prime


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Then pound the Rye and Gingers


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Can't remember last time I got toasted, oh never mind. I was posting at the time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mmmm Rye and Ginger


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Only Crown Royal or Wiser's though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

The other shit has a nasty taste


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thats pretty sick Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I had a lady come into the ER last night with her baby. Of course didn't speak a lick of english and was upset with us that we don't speak Spanish. Anyway she had the freakiest looking baby I've ever seen. It finally comes out she has 4 children, all sired by her father and brother!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I like tequila


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Somebody kick the shit out of the father and brother


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Tequila is cool with me as well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Rock was probably turned on


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

No salt or lemon though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I wanted to hit someone that bad. Worse I wanted to hit a lady! She was completely willing and didn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

IainDaniel? going for 2,000 today?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

And you were right there to comfort him right TGS


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Cool she likes a beating eh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

She is just as much to blame as the father and brother


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I can't remember the last time I wanted to hit someone that bad. Worse I wanted to hit a lady! She was completely willing and didn't see anything wrong with it.



Damn foreigners


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

that was pretty sick of me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm getting burned out in this area!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

no 2,000 today.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am not that much of a whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I need to go buy meat and get ready for Carby cycling


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

So back to getting trashed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't be modest Iain! Your undercutting yourself


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mmmm Meat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Not a whole lot to choose from though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

So you are behaving on super bowl sunday


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

What do you mean there is not alot to chose from


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, i have to work too


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

was today your only day of work this week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Turkey burgers or steak


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

I get to leave for Missouri on Monday


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Lean Ground beef


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

My only day off work?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Lots of different steaks to chose from


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Chicken


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

damn you whores post too fast.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

That's right, your going to Misery


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Tuna


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

if only I had experience with whoring


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yep Misery is right


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Salmon


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Cottage Cheese


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Protein Powders


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

BlueDevil did an outstanding job on TP's Carb cycling


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok I'm outta here Going to help the father in-law build an Ice rink in his back yard!

Yep I am Canadian


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

can't do cottage cheese


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

intollerant?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I just don't like the taste.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

it tastes like rotten milk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

or nearly rotten milk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

no good any way you slice it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

plus it's chunky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

which just makes you think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

OF ROTTEN MILK


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

where'd they all go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

must have work to do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

11,400 now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

can I get 11,500?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Sup hos?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Well no whoring around for me.. I need to go get ready for work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

No, Jodi says no cottage cheese on my cut


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

well i am back today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Have fun at work Justin


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

whats up rock


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

im still bored


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

you there man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey what's up man?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

or are you ignoring me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm bout to put the groceries away


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

k


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

and then wax my arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

what are you up to?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

what did you buy


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

wax? haha


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

whole bunch of steak and turkey and clementimes


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

doesnt that hurt


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

im pissed about my cutting resuts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I love the feeling of yanking hair out of my body!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

what's up with your cutting results?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

well its weird..i lost a total of 5 lbs on my first week


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

and thats mostly water


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

nicely, the calipur says i did drop like 1.5% BF in a week..but


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

but im also getting that i lost TWO lbs of lbm


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

and thats all from a 250 defecit.......?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

how are you looking?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

and are you doing cardio? How much carbs did you cut out?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

more ripped.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

well im doing TPs carb cycle


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> more ripped.


That's all that counts! You have to let the mirror talk and guide you.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

im doing 3 cardio sessions a week of 30 min


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Mirror mirror on the wall...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

How long have you been doing it for? I start tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Jodi is not having me touch cardio till the last 6 weeks of the cut


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

just one week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Good results for one week!


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

i do cardio year round... And still gain alot during bulk, so i dont think that is it. could be wrong.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

minus the muscle loss....


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

oh well im going to finish eating...peace.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

time to refeed!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

see ya buddy, have a good one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

what are you going to refeed with TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

are we alone now?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

refeed with pizza


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I've got the Nair wax kit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and coffee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll have pizza soon, when Lisa gets home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

What did that cost?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Nothing wrong with Coffee!


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

actually im still here spying on you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Like $6


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

i dont want to eat chicken...blah


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Haha, we knew it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I like turkey and steak better than chicken


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

bad boy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't like chicken


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

steak sounds good. wish i had some.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

alright, off to wax.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I like pork.  It's the other white meat


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

k im leaving. (For real)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

don't you eat steak on your cycle? I eat 1 a day


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

i swear


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I eat steak, chicken, pork and rarely turkey


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

It's your fatty meal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't think you'll leave sentricyphen!  Chicken!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I eat pork and chicken rarely, mostly tuna, shakes, steak and turkey


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

alright, i'll let you all know how this waxing goes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

turkey for some reason never settles well with me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

RIP away!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

So who here is gonna have a Superbowl party?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

DO NOT WAX!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Hee, what's up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm working tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

Doing fine rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

A super bowl?  Of what??


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

anybody here


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

guess not


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

well im just going to talk to myself then


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

wont that be nice


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

...


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

soooo


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

i wonder if its ever going to stop snowing.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

that way i can go for a jog


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

treadmills suck


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

plus its nice to breathe in the fresh air


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

as opposed to the sulfur-esque stentch that lingers about my gym.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

youd think they might be able to clean that place up once in a while


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

or buy some new machines


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

could really use a cable cross over, right about now


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

the back is crying out for something new.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

well i am almost done whoring


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

8 more to go. then ill be @ 300


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

7


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

6


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

5...


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

4......


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

THREEEE


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

TWOOOOOOOO


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

THREE HUNDRED!


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 31, 2004)

wow...... i feel so much better now. what an accomplishment. my life is complete.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

you've graduated from lonliness


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

to talking to yourself!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I wish I knew what that was like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

nope, not me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Rock and David, though can talk to themselves for hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

in my threads I'm not talking to myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm just posting repetively


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

This is some funny shit!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

No TGS, YOU ARE TALKING to yourself in your threads!!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

Only thing I don't like when I talk to myself is when I start arguing back with myself and try to see who wins.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

hi david


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

hi hee


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi GBC!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

how r u?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey you two!  How are ya?  how's the weather?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

did you both leave?  Together?!?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I am sore and tired!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

OUCH!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Alright you clowns!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Test


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

1 test


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

4 test


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

no test


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

It's  raining here today but not cold.  Just cool out!  I have two clubs to go to tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




What's the matter babe?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

It's freezing cold here!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Where were all of you guys a few seconds ago?  Bathroom?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I didn't get in until 4:30 am last night and woke up for 9am today for cardio and then a 1 pm session with Debi!  

I'm dying!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Viv, is everything OK?  What's on your mind?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

OK, everyone disappeared again??


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

666 TGS


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Using the devil signal for ol TGS?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

just down...
dunno whats wrong w me. i just dont feel right


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Where da deeeeeeeviiiiiiiillll at?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Go hit a tanning bed a couple times, maybe you have SADS.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Go hit a tanning bed a couple times, maybe you have SADS.


I posted that in her journal and gave a link to a site to read on it.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Or maybe you dont, what have you got to lose though?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I grew up in the Fiji Islands... so it can be a bit tough on me in the Winter.  A tanning bed every now and then makes me feel a bit better, or some snuggling 

Either way, you seem down alot Greek, so it wouldnt hurt to check that out.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> just down...
> dunno whats wrong w me. i just dont feel right




awww.. you poor gal... I wish there was something we could do to cheer you up!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Go hit a tanning bed a couple times, maybe you have SADS.




Thanks for mentioning the word tanning bed , Justin!  I almost forgot to go myself and soon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

the only thing is id have to cover my face w a towel cuz i use retin A..i was considering a tanning bed

but im also down cuz i feel like theres something wrong w me physically not sure what


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

David will do a strip tease for you.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey David, you never did answer my posts about finding you at your Golds site.  Is your name Troy?   I wasnt quite sure who you were...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, I'm closing the store and going home in a minute... so need to log off.  Take care all.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Oh, and later on when I'm on... you whores better watch out, its going to be a ho bonanza.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Been gone for like 4 hours and no ones posted.  Laaame


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I have almost 2500 posts!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

thats the ticket 

Post 2500...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Not so much of an achievement considering the fact that most of them are little crap posts like these


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

hi eggs


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Greek, hows your night going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2004)

Justin, congrats on 2500!


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

rock, rock, rock, how the hell ya doin'!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> David will do a strip tease for you.




Very funny, Justin!    Actually, this morning, I was telling my friend Donna about the class on Thursday at the gym.  It's a combo of Hip, merengue and salsa and I was demo'ing moves for them cracking them up!  

The have cardio strip tease in Miami.. But I won't do that until I have a better body to do that with other women!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

Evening gang!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey David, you never did answer my posts about finding you at your Golds site.  Is your name Troy?   I wasnt quite sure who you were...



Yeah, I wished!  Troy is a huge mother fo!  He's freaking awesome and quite a nice guy!  He's a family man with children)

I'm in one of the classes!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm gonna put those pictures up if your gonna stick around for 5 minutes!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Too bad Justin wasn't online then he can see how I don't look like Troy!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm removing these pictures in 10 minutes!!!!

Let's see, my clock say 10:51 pm!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

OK, pictures are gone now!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

NAtural Born Killers~~  What a Fuq'd up movie that is!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

You still on David?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

I tell you, people just dont like whoring with me!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Picky bunch of hos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 1, 2004)

17,000 replies in this thread??  That's sick!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

And Im adding more!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

You'll never catch up TGS, mwuahaha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, add more Don! I haven't heard from you in awhile!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Rock!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You still on David?




I'm on!  Just got in 10 mins ago!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Hows it going Gents?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I tell you, people just dont like whoring with me!




Who?  Me?  That is not true!  You disappear when I come on!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Throw a pic up so I can recognize you... I've seen a few pics anyhow.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh look!  The owner of this thread decided to grace us with his presence!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Haha, its all good.  Thats from last night isnt it?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

So whats going on today David?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I actually have to get going so I can hit the dining facility before it closes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

What's up, just taking a few nude pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I must have missed pics from last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Have fun eating Justin!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks bud... oh, and be careful with the nudies... you know those things always end up on the net


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Haha, funny David! I will grace you with my presence every now and then to make sure everyone is behaving!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

That's the whole point Justin


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Then you'd end up being in a B porno movie with a mustach and a mullet!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

lamb chop sideburns?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Or whatever they are called...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

and you'd have to be fat and really hairy.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Thats no life man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Definately Lambchops!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So whats going on today David?


 Yesterday, Debi killed my legs and today, I did cardio and I intend to do cardio again here in 3 hours!

Otherwise, I'm going out for cheat meal (pizza) tonight and then, watch TV/Football even though it's not my favorite sport.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Its being a stud horse


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

What, and named Jeremy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Or Dirk Diggler


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I had some Papa Johns last night... wasnt great, but it sufficed.  I was starving!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, funny David! I will grace you with my presence every now and then to make sure everyone is behaving!




That is a good thing, then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta go, have fun gents


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Later bud, have a good day!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Alright, I'm splitting too to get some food.  Then I'll be studying afterwards... later!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I had some Papa Johns last night... wasnt great, but it sufficed.  I was starving!



 For a guy who comes out of Chi-town and eats Poopa Jack's (although better than most fast food pizza's)  You have an odd way of choosing your pizza selections!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Alright, I'm splitting too to get some food.  Then I'll be studying afterwards... later!




For Mexican Food, do you go to Taco Bell!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

MORE! MORE! MORE! MORE! MORE! MORE! MORE! MORE! MORE!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

OK guys, I'll see you all later then!

But I'll be here for specific reasons!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

More more more what??


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Kunk Pow: Enter the fist is sooooooooooooo dumb and stupid!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Fighting a cow is ridiculous!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

funny but ridiculous!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

POST


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

POST??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

More Post.  Just adding to the thousand I have already been put in here.  I am really bored at work.  I have nothing else to do but whore. Lol.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I am adding some freebies to a thread that I created eons ago!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, Kung Pow was really cheesy


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Cheesy is an understatement!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, that gives a whole new meaning to B movie.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Boy, I wish I could fall out of a two story house attic window rolling around fighting with an enemy and landing on my neck, head, shoulders and still being able to fight a good fight!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I do NOT eat Junky pizza btw!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I eat junky pizza


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

I haven't had pizza in a long time! All this talk of pizza is gonna make e get some for the superbowl!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Like Dominoes or Pizza Hut??

Do you guys have a Hungry Howie's??


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I haven't had pizza in a long time! All this talk of pizza is gonna make e get some for the superbowl!




And you should.  However, I'm getting pizza and not just for the superbowl! 

I think you should get wings too!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

I had two slices of Pizza Yesterday 

MMMmmm


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

Wings are mandatory


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

Consider it a done deal! I am getting pizza and wings later on for the Superbowl!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

Now that wasn't too hard, was it!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I had pizza at Uno's yesterday, I was dissapointed though


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

And now no more pizza till post showtime


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

pizza to me is a waste of a cheat


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Actually, it's my favorite cheat.  Anything small and sugary like dessert is a waste of a cheat.  So isn't Chinese food!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

MMMMM DESSERT


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I had pizza at Uno's yesterday, I was dissapointed though




It's funny but not shocking to me because any Uno's besided the one in Chicago seems to be ALL shitty.  I don't know why either.  Strange, huh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

uno's has a pretty good salad w shrimp and grilled veggies


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> MMMMM DESSERT


I thought you'd like that!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> uno's has a pretty good salad w shrimp and grilled veggies




So doesn't the Olive Garden.  BTW, does anyone go away from the Olive Garden Salad and soupless?  Last time I ordered from there, they brought me a a gallon like soup and flower pot full of Salad.  The flower pot is large enought for 3 dozen roses!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Normally I like Uno's, but I tried something new. Plus I had high expectations since it's my last for 12 weeks


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

Is Uno's a pizza chain or is it a pizza bought in the frozed food section of the store? I haven't heard of Uno's before.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't you love getting Fuq'd on your last CHEAT meal??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Unos is a chain of restaurants. They have more than Pizza


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Don't you love getting Fuq'd on your last CHEAT meal??


Actually, I'd have to say NO to that one  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

u can always make your healthy meals as good as possible!

like cottage cheese ice cream, blended shakes, flavoring your oatmeal..

theres gotta be a way to make acceptable pizza..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't think so on my cut. Jodi already told me it will be a bland 12 weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

How can I make vegetables better?


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> theres gotta be a way to make acceptable pizza..


Yummmmm,are we going to dissect a pizza?
 
Hiya all...


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Is Uno's a pizza chain or is it a pizza bought in the frozed food section of the store? I haven't heard of Uno's before.


It's neither.    It's a direct insult to Chicago!

No, it's  a chain!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u can always make your healthy meals as good as possible!
> 
> like cottage cheese ice cream, blended shakes, flavoring your oatmeal..
> ...




Yeah, by not having it!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u can always make your healthy meals as good as possible!
> 
> like cottage cheese ice cream, blended shakes, flavoring your oatmeal..
> ...



Cottage Cheese Ice cream?  Explain this one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'd like to know too!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yummmmm,are we going to dissect a pizza?
> 
> Hiya all...



Hey Dero!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

awaiting for the CC from GBC!!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2004)

He,he...Dave you did not stay long...
 
Yes I saw you...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

well, i take whipped cottage cheese and mix in a little water cinnamon splenda instant coffee and cocoa and sometimes sf syrup or extracts u can really flavor however u wish, then freeze lol
i havent tried blending this yet, it might come out even better, but thats more effort and mess lol


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he...Dave you did not stay long...
> 
> Yes I saw you...




Getting ready to go get some pizza!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well, i take whipped cottage cheese and mix in a little water cinnamon splenda instant coffee and cocoa and sometimes sf syrup or extracts u can really flavor however u wish, then freeze lol
> i havent tried blending this yet, it might come out even better, but thats more effort and mess lol




And you ate this?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

theres a thread for sugar free protein ice cream in the recipes section which i havent tried yet


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

ill eat anything sweet 

i put splenda on salads LOL

right now im eating cocoa and splenda w a spoon 

God im pathetic


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

None of that for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't like sweet things, except my wife


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice GBC... alternates are just a s bad.  Just do away with it all (Sugar-Sugar free stuff)



Anyhoo, Swept away (movie) is pretty funny!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I don't like sweet things, except my wife




sUgar makes me sleepy


I like sugary things to......  WOmen that is!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Swept away, is that an older one?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I watched Comedian by Jerry Seinfeld. That was hilarious


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




Splenda is good though and so isn't Sweet n low!    But that concoction you said before that, I don't think I could even put the tip of my tongue in it.

Even if Carmen Electra had it all over her body!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

C'mon David! Get real!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Swept away, is that an older one?




I'm not sure but she's on an island with a guy she pissed off on a boat( (A server)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

how do u eat your cottage cheese?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> C'mon David! Get real!!!




That is REAL.

Pick a nasty food that you hate and spread it on some hottie.  Would you eat it off of her?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i just wanna eat and eat and eat today


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> how do u eat your cottage cheese?



When it's the only thing you have on!    J/K!

When I'm ALLOWED to eat it, just straight out of the container.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i just wanna eat and eat and eat today



You're supposed to be eating throughout the day!  Raise the METABOLISM, hunny!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




To which part are you barfing at?  

Off of you  or in a container??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

I KNOW but i just ate my third meal lol


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

I love cottage cheese and eat one full container everyday! And I eat it right out of the container!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

If it's not in a container then, how else does one eat cottage cheese??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

eating cottage cheese straight out of the container, yuck


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I KNOW but i just ate my third meal lol



Unless you woke up  at 10 am then I guess that's OK.  Food is great!!  I can't get enough!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i got up around 11:30

arghhhhhh


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I love cottage cheese and eat one full container everyday! And I eat it right out of the container!




It must be nice for you Jabroni's to be able to eat Cottage Cheese!!!!    Especially whenever-wherever!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> eating cottage cheese straight out of the container, yuck




Interesting but I always loved it that way!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i got up around 11:30
> 
> arghhhhhh



What time did you get in naughty girl??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

early....

around 3:30


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I woke up in Pain today but still went to the gym at 8:30 am.  AM I funny?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> early....
> 
> around 3:30




That's not too bad!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> If it's not in a container then, how else does one eat cottage cheese??


Wiseass!  With a spoon??


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

How come david your trainer wont let you eat cottage cheese at this time?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

nope, we decided to skip goin to the diner afterwards

i actually wanted to go home..strange!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i suddenly feel like crying..how odd


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

Were did ya go last night Greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

headliner in neptune..


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i suddenly feel like crying..how odd


I'll be right over! You can cry on my shoulder!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

Did you ever go to Pete and Elda's in Neptune?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

Why the frown??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That is REAL.
> 
> Pick a nasty food that you hate and spread it on some hottie.  Would you eat it off of her?


I think I would eat most anything off of Angelina Jolie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

nope, i only turned 21 about a month ago

dunno.. im just blah..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

and yes rock i do need a hug, or two or ten..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i was eating peanuts out of the jar again (bad)

so i made myself a big salad..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Big hug for Greeky!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

[[[[[[HUG]]]]]] for Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks guys 

this weather sucks and also im so confused about my diet and exercise, i always get conflicting advice

i thought i was on the right track..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

makes me just wanna say screw it and start taking ephedrine

altho id like to really be sure about whats up w my thyroid b4 taking any thermo..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Stick with one thing or person and ride that for a few months!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Definately find out about your thyroid though before ephedrine


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

the test said its normal..but i dunno


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

I agree with rock. Definitely stick to one person for diet advice. Stick with Jodi, she wont steer you wrong!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah, Jodi is great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hee- how the hell you doing buddy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

the only thing is everybody insists i train harder

but i know i will gain mass


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Why do you think you will gain mass?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i have the tendency to gain muscle easily

to clarify something:

increase in size for few days after workout = pump 

increase in size after pump goes away and which seems to shrink down if do not work that muscle for a few weeks = mass

correct?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Perhaps you will gain a little mass Greek.  As a female:

1.  You wont gain too much mass, your body cant sustain that much I dont think.

2.  While you may gain mass, it should be proportioned effectively so that an increase in muscle mass will not necesarily resemble an increase in fat gain.  In fact, I'd say it would have the opposite effect and make you look even thinner.

But you know... the more muscle you have, the more your body has to burn to sustain itself.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i have too much mass as it is!!!!!!!!!! and no i dont mean just fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

JUSTIN!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yep... play around with diets and see what works for you.  But if you do, give each one a long enough amount of time to see if it truly works... not just a week or two.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

How was the mess hall


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

What happened to Hee?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

A mess 



It was okay... its not great there, but its all you can eat.  I napped after my last meal, now I'm going to go eat again and study!

What're you doing for dinner tonight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

in reference to my earlier question about mass vs pump was i right


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, that sounds right.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

ok, then i do gain mass very easily


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i truly hate it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm eating Steak, broccoli, a pear, and rice


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

*drool* steak *drool*


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Greek, I've never actually seen a girl that had too much muscle naturally.  I've seen girls that were too big because they had a higher bf%... but they would have seemed that way with or without muscle.  I think the thing to do is to lift and stick to a diet and not worry about gaining muscle, etc for the time being.  I think that you'll loose fat naturally over time as you workout and stay dedicated, eat healthy, etc... any muscular gains made will be better proportioned and tighter packed than having a higher bf%.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll have to check out your journal some time and see.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyways, I need to go have dinner.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Later all!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Rock, enjoy that steak for me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

bye eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm going to go enjoy some mass produced cooking.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

For females to gain muscle mass it is difficult for them to do. A female has estrogen as compared to a male having testosterone, making it difficult for a woman to gain mass. Women should not be afraid to lift heavy wieghts. Women will not get big and bulky. Women in miss olympia contests are on steroids so don't worry about yourself getting bulky. Won't happen naturally.

As far as mass, if you mean when you stop lifting for a few weeks, your muscles are going into atrophy from not lifrting for a long time. The pump you get and hardness and vascularity you have when lifting is of course what we want!! Diet plays a very big part in the muscle hardness and vascularity also. Hope this helped a bit!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

bye Greeky... and I hope you can find something that works well in your diet and training.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Exactly Hee... and I think that an aversion to lifting hard because of worry about gaining too much mass is misplaced.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

See ya Justin, have a good meal!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

stop that! 

geez i know that those women are on roids and that whole spiel

im sick and tired of hearing it!
stop giving me the mass response to women and start listening to ME

i have higher testosterone levels than the avg woman
im 100% GREEK ---> high testosterone

GEEZ!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Wiseass!  With a spoon??




Very comical.  I'd  eat with my hands... everything!  I am a BEAST!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> How come david your trainer wont let you eat cottage cheese at this time?




Don't know?  

Probably because I don't desire dairy anymore!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think I would eat most anything off of Angelina Jolie!




OK, I'll give you that one!  Especially off her beautiful thick lips!!

So, if it was that concoction GBC was talking about, I guess I could remove it with my mouth of a babe but I'll turn to the left or right and spit that outta my mouth!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and yes rock i do need a hug, or two or ten..




aaahhhhhh hugging a cute lil' girl... I mean sexy girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i wish i was little!

see above angry rant about having too much test lol


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

whose left?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

im here..


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i wish i was little!
> 
> see above angry rant about having too much test lol




Compared to me........ your  little!  

You're a petite hunny bunny!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

man, i wanna go to 7-11 and buy more protein crunch thingies
ooooh soo gooodddd


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

How about drink some water or Crystal light and eat some more protein.  Some REAL protein!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

lol again, im not petite

im almost 5'7 + 4 inch heels = almost 6'!
and somewhere around 148lbs YUCK

(i havent weighed myself to know for sure)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

crystal light is a good idea

as for protein..chicken will be ready in about an hour

grr today i cant stop eating, im hoping eating extra yesterday kickstarted my metabolism and thats why


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im here..




That IS true!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol again, im not petite
> 
> im almost 5'7 + 4 inch heels = almost 6'!
> ...




Fine, but you're still a cutie and you are soooooooooo lucky that your not near me like Hee is (near you) bc/ I would make you go to the gym everytime that I'd go!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> crystal light is a good idea
> 
> as for protein..chicken will be ready in about an hour
> ...




Oh trust me, your body will Thank you and when your doing your cardio or whatever, your workout should be killer.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

hee is near u? or did u phrase that wrong 

bbiab, shower!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hee is near u? or did u phrase that wrong
> 
> bbiab, shower!


SHOWER ??  

What's a "Shower"    Just kidding!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, it was phrased wrong but edited!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Helloooo in here.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/Midwest/02/01/offbeat.baby.version2.0.ap/index.html

Great idea... get your son pummeled in school because you're a friggin geek.  Some people


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

No I live fairly close to you Greeky! And yeah maybe one of these days I will drag you out to the gym for a friendly platonic workout!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Super Bowls on... wonder who is going to win.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

I saw New England is gonna win


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

I mean say New England is gonna win


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

"plate-onic"


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I was going to say... you see the future!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I hope so though!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Poll on CNN has it 58% Patriots to 42% Panthers.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/02/01/hajj.stampede/index.html

  244 Muslim pilgrims killed in a stampede at the Hajj... I tell you, thats half the US military personnel that have been killed in Iraq... and we wont even blink an eye.  Of course I value our military personnel more personally, but still.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL, I guess some radicals have been killed in Algeria... they were called the "Salafist Group for Preaching and Combat (GSPC)"

Now, Preaching and combat?  What the hells this world coming to?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

Yea I saw that on the news. And of course as a former serviceman myself I too value our military personnel more.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Helloooo in here.




What's up, Justin!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey David, nothing much over here... just dropping Jenny a PM and then going to watch the bowl somewhere.  The dorm room TV isnt picking it up very well.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> No I live fairly close to you Greeky! And yeah maybe one of these days I will drag you out to the gym for a friendly platonic workout!




I wouldn't make it a friendly workout.  I'd give her a workout that she'd never forget.  It will either make her love it or hate it!  Most likely she'd love it!

Attitude & Agression RULES in the gym!  Soemtimes!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm still waiting for that call to go for Pizza with the band soon!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yep Hee, but undoubtedly if everyone saw this some ass would come on and make a stink about how their lives are just as valuable.

Well, screw them... the US service members that have died have done so to preserve the freedom that is so often taken for granted.  Unfortunately, we are in a place and time when people dont have to realize the value of this... and can sit in their arm chairs and make believe that their morals and values are somehow more refined.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Ahh, good stuff.  Where you going to pizza?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

8675309


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, good stuff.  Where you going to pizza?



http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypMap.py?Pyt...66oTkGOIebT&stat=:pos:5:regular:regT:18:fbT:2


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Anthony's


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyway, It's called Anthony's Coal Fire Pizza!

vEry delicious


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

lol i just thought of something funny

Super Bowel


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol i just thought of something funny
> 
> Super Bowel



Yeah, some people get that when eating Mexican Food!  (From Taco Hell)


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Or, what Justin deserves for ordering Poopa Jerk's pizza!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

HOUSE of the DEAD

Cabin Fever..

I'm too scared to go to sleep tonight!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

How's you're chicken doing? Done yet?  Better yet, how was your SHOWER???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

yo i wish i didnt have to see myself naked to shower


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Tonight is the night I show Satan that I can still whore like I used to!  And if he keeps it up, I'm REALLY going to show him how to whore annoyingly... DAVID STYLE!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Haha, you did whore annoyingly there for a while   Then you were at like 20k posts and stopped


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yo i wish i didnt have to see myself naked to shower




Stop that GBC... c'mon, really! Don't worry baby, give it time and you will be happier with yourself.  Have some faith within!  OK?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Tonight is the night I show Satan that I can still whore like I used to!  And if he keeps it up, I'm REALLY going to show him how to whore annoyingly... DAVID STYLE!


Man David, Satan has no idea what he has gotten himself into! Whore away oh King Post Whore and show him why you ARE the King!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, you did whore annoyingly there for a while   Then you were at like 20k posts and stopped




I think I went away or something for a month or three and then I came back and ............ stopped posting.    I don't think it was completely annoying but it was with conversation of Crash and Lean'n etc.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Nah, it wasnt so annoying. 

Yeah, you were gone and when you came back just never gave it your all again.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I've never really post whored like that.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

But one of these days I might pull a marathon and see if I can put out 1k posts in a day


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Man David, Satan has no idea what he has gotten himself into! Whore away oh King Post Whore and show him why you ARE the King!




Well, I'm not sure what his high was in Daily but I do see his weekly.  I'm not impressed.    Probably because he talked to himself mainly through all it (like I am doing in the PWT )

Oh well, one night only.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Umm, 10 seconds per posting, 1000 posts... thats 10k seconds needed.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

So 60 seconds in a minute

60 minutes in an hour

Thats 3600 seconds in an hour.

Then 3600 x 24 is... ummm


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

72000 + 14,400

So 86,400 seconds in a day.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Nah, it wasnt so annoying.
> 
> Yeah, you were gone and when you came back just never gave it your all again.



Bigss- He disappeared
Crash- He's always crashing or getting viruses form porn downloads.
Burner- Keeps changing his work schedule
Lean'n- He disappeared
Seyone- Busy

Hmmnnn... who else?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

so it'd take about 1/8th of a day, or 3 hours, if you did it non-stop and right on the 10.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, we've gone through alot.

Remember, I took a sabatical myself for several months.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I've never really post whored like that.




You didn't??  J/K!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

We've actually gone through alot more than that in the almost 2 years that I've been here.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Haha, nah... not really.  Its taken me a long time to get to here!  And only because I've recently been whoring alot more


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Almost half time.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Umm, 10 seconds per posting, 1000 posts... thats 10k seconds needed.




Whose that??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I mean, I wont be around forever... at least, not as much as I am now.  I guess once Jenny and I are closer I wont be on so much.  But I'll still drop in no doubt.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> so it'd take about 1/8th of a day, or 3 hours, if you did it non-stop and right on the 10.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Thats how long I technically need to hit 1k posts in a day.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Almost half time.



Whose winning??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd get carpel tunel though.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn, panthers scored.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Its about to be 7 - 7 I think.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, it is... crapo.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I kinda have the TV playing in the background.. but its all static so I cant watch it, just hear it.  Might go watch some ball down at our gym on campus though.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I mean, I wont be around forever... at least, not as much as I am now.  I guess once Jenny and I are closer I wont be on so much.  But I'll still drop in no doubt.



Me too!!!  

I obviously do NOT have this type  of time anymore but this was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I need to go study though, I have a Biology exam on Tuesday and I suck at biology.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I spend too much time on here now as is... I need to be spending that time more productively, since I work 30 hours a week or more and do 15 credit hours as well.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I hear ya!  I just looked at the post and I think I posted 674 post in two days or so??

Funny, don't you think?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, thats a pretty decent number


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I need to look into that "several windows open and posting" routine, instead of staying focused in one thread.  Thats where the proper whoring is at.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, I spend too much time on here now as is... I need to be spending that time more productively, since I work 30 hours a week or more and do 15 credit hours as well.




I hear ya!  Well, I'm off here soon!  Going to have some delicious pizza!!!!

If I have the balls enough, I will send you a picture and post it in your Journal!   JUST 4 U.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Well bud, I need to split and go study.  If I do poorly Jenny will kick my ass


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

I missed an online quiz because my damn geek professor made it due on a Saturday night and I was playing risk and didnt notice the time until it was like 1AM... haha.  Ah well, I guess I have plenty of time to make it up.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

Later David!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Uggghhhhhhhhhhhh!  I am SO full!!!!  But happy!

No pics though of that pizza (Thnak God)  I'd throw up otherwise!

OK, I'm going to  my confessional!  BRB!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

You whoooooooores  Dave, that pizza sounds good  Don't be talking to Justin about it though, I'm having troubles keeping his diet in check as it is  That's what you get for dating a Personal Trainer  I'll always be two steps behind him with a wip 

Justin, you better not be whoring like this when we're closer  I'm going to make sure we use that time doing better things


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

I LOVE RISK!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yo I hate to cut the subject.  Did you guys see the supor bowl yesterday?  Especailly the half time show with janet!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

missed it. had things to do...lift..go to dinner w/ parents and girlfriend.. you shoulda tasted the steak I had....
wow!

'morning, y'all!
Back on day shift!
Dave..you..had..pizza?? AND YOU GIVE ME SHIZZLE!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> missed it. had things to do...lift..go to dinner w/ parents and girlfriend.. you shoulda tasted the steak I had....
> wow!
> 
> ...




It was my cheat day there, sonny!

But notice:

I didn't go to:

Poopa John's
Pizza Slut
Dumb-i-nose
Crappy Crappy (Lil' Caesar's)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It was my cheat day there, sonny!
> 
> But notice:
> ...


tsk..tsk....now you are trying to rectify it.....
sonny? I thought we have been thru this..I think I am older than you...better looking, wiser...etc..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

Pizza is great!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

that's what I say..but nobody here seems to agree..I mean...get the right one...get all food groups involved..better than a multi-vitamin!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

I wonder why that Janet Boob thread was closed


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

was it? 
hey hottie! how goes it today?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I wonder why that Janet Boob thread was closed



So do I...

Like MOST men,
I LIKE breast


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Helloooo craaaazy peeps.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Ooor not so crazy 

Hello to all you non-crazies as well


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Who's the cute gal with the ugly dude in your avi Eggs j/k

What's up man? Hope all is well with you guy


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, everythings going well.  Studying for a biology exam tomorrow   I suck at sciences 

Hows it going for you?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, and the guy in the pic is the pizza delivery boy... I'm actually much better looking


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Good luck with your exams guy;
I'm sure that you'll achieve and succeed
from your preparation


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, I hope so... looked at my schedule and its not nearly as pressed as I thought it was going to be so I'll have some time to study tonight.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I can use as many as I can  get!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Ooops, I think we pissed of Greeky in the other thread.  Hey Greeky, if you see this, my apologies for "egging" the others on


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

hello!  Wht's going on?  Who pissed Greeky off?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, we were in the ^ thread and it got a little rambunctious in there   No one meant any harm, but she stopped posting so I figure she's not less than happy about it


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

All I've lately seen is how gorgeous she is etc.  Where is the problem??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

there isnt a problem... she just got offended.  Or maybe she didnt and just had to go for a little bit


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

u guys arent very nice..

and i had to update my journal..it disappeared to the second page which is not usual for me since i update often


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u guys arent very nice..
> 
> and i had to update my journal..it disappeared to the second page which is not usual for me since i update often




Hey Now!!  I just got here!  I hope I didn't offend you!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, thats the real reason huh?   Hrm, how'd your journal get to the second page?  Thats strange.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Nah David, I'm sure you're still on the nice guy list


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Anyways, I have to split to go get dinner.  Take care all.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

Come back and tell us what you ate now!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Knock knock... anyone here?


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm here


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

mmm protein shake!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn.. im slow LOL  Hi David.

Whats wrong with you GBC?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

lots of things


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Whats that supposed to mean...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

i got problems and issues..


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Well David, I'd tell you guys what I ate, but if Jenny saw it she'd kick my ass


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

I did have some oranges though


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

You think she is gonna go through over 500 plus pages to see what you ate?!?!  I think not.  POST IT!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i got problems and issues..



A girl like you have probs...  What kind of problems?  And everyone has issues.  Even me  haha


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Ooh, you'd be surprised what she finds that I post.  Specifically about meals    She doesnt much care about the rest   She does keep me in line though.  But she's going to have to move over here to help me out if she wants my meals to get any better, options are somewhat limited in the dorm!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Issues?  What Issues?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

LOL.  Check out Mudge's journal, he eats corndogs.  TONZ of em.  He gets almost 2k calories in a meal


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

Happy Boy, any relation to Benedict?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

its more than id like to get into right now, but if u read my journal itll clue u in.. 

found out i *might* be goin on a trip for spring break

oh God i dont want to be seen in a bikini that soon


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Benedict..?  The one eyed dude in Last Action Hero?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

GBC-- your journal is too damn Looooooooooooooooooooooooong   I will stop by and say HI though


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

no, Eggs Benedict.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

read my last post then


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

You know what the great thing about spring break is Greek?  Theres pretty much nobody that knows you, and even if you get plastered, eat glasses, strip on the bar top, and take home the ugliest guy in the bar... absolutely nobody is going to know the better.  Umm, except your best friend that went with you 

Either way, spring break is a time to have fun and get crazy.  Not to get worried about what you look like in a bikini.  Just have fun!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Benedict Arnold?

You saying I'm like Arnold?  Yeah baby!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well David, I'd tell you guys what I ate, but if Jenny saw it she'd kick my ass




She's not here so spill it!!  Then, like I did with my pictures, delete the posts.  However, if we reply with the orginal Text then your SCREWED!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Good point David, I went back and took care of that


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

*cough* wuss *cough*


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

where is GBC goin' on Spring Break??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

maybe miami..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

seein if we can find cheap airfare/hotel

i wanna be close to the beach so we wont need to worry about transportation but those hotels r so expensive!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Go to cabo!  Mexico is the place to be...


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> maybe miami..




Oooooooooooooooohhhhh   SHIT!!!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> seein if we can find cheap airfare/hotel
> 
> i wanna be close to the beach so we wont need to worry about transportation but those hotels r so expensive!




Ummmnn... look harder hun!  If your serious, maybe I can get you a better discount with the Grammy's??  Let me know.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

Too bad you weren't close to NYC bc/ Jet Blue has some nice inexpensive flights for almost $130 RT!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Okay Justin, you have a can of woop ass coming your way 

First off all: STUDY  If you spent as much time in your books as you spend here you would be on smart dude 

Secondly: STOP EATING CRAP  You know, if I can't see your abs I won't take my top off so you can see mine 

Well, okay, I still  you  I'm glad you're having fun


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *cough* wuss *cough*


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay Justin, you have a can of woop ass coming your way
> 
> 
> ...



  Eating Crap.....   I'm picturing this as I think about it!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

See, told you guys 

But yeah, I do need to study  

Oh, and honey, I  you too.  Even when you're being a pain in the


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, and dont even complain about my studying!  At least I've had my books


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> If you spent as much time in your books as you spend here you would be on smart dude


just what are you trying to imply here, missy? I dun got me sum smartz too, ya know!


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

What's up ya'll


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

don't wanna be here @ work...
you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Clinical got canceled because of rain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

On the day shift now huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

I really should be studying or cooking


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Or practice posing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

When is your comp?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

yep. back on days. I like it better, but going to take a week or so to get used to it again.
Went to get a cup of coffee...damn! They guy that made it...WHEW! TOOOOOOOOO strong! He needs to go back to coffee 101.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

hey.............I haven't seen you in  while....wuz uppppppppppppppp


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

hey hottie!
Nada. been on mids. every two months rotate.
just started day shift yesterday. Was DYING! I had to go home early. I actaully felt sick I was so tired. (I barely got any sleep)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

The stud is BACK and ready to whore..........

That particular rotation doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

not too bad when on days. On nights...when I am awake..all friends are sleeping, and I sleep 1/2 the damn day away. that REALLY sux in the summer!

It wasn't too bad whenI was in Italy...I ahd frineds on the same shift, so always had friends to hang with!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

My comp is May 1 Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> not too bad when on days. On nights...when I am awake..all friends are sleeping, and I sleep 1/2 the damn day away. that REALLY sux in the summer!
> 
> It wasn't too bad whenI was in Italy...I ahd frineds on the same shift, so always had friends to hang with!




Are you still thinking about getting engaged?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My comp is May 1 Babs!




Then don't worry about your posing now.  When you lean out more, you'll be able to see what needs to improve.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, but I still need to practice. The scoliosis throws my shoulders and back off.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

yep. she still bugs in the insecurities..and that is ANNOYING, but I love her. I deal with it. She has a thing about my buddy's wife, though.
Long story. Christina and I are just friends. It used to be her, my buddy mike (her now husband ) and I always hanging out.
So, natually, I have stories that invlovle Christina. Kristen thinks I have more than just a friendly interest in her. I have and had thru clenched teeth told her to 'fuqqin knock it off'..but she does't get it.
One of the only thngs that pisses me off w/ the relationship. other than that...we are great!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, but I still need to practice. The scoliosis throws my shoulders and back off.




Then what are ya waiting for..................hit it  

It may help if you had someone to take pictures of you while you're hitting your pose............We can help you out by providing suggestions.........


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Then what are ya waiting for..................hit it
> 
> It may help if you had someone to take pictures of you while you're hitting your pose............We can help you out by providing suggestions.........


Of course, I'd probably laugh at you in your little speedos...
but hey, that's what friends are for, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ummmm... Yeah. I think it might be awhile before any of you see any pics of me posing!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

c'mon now! Don't be shy!
let'm rip!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep. she still bugs in the insecurities..and that is ANNOYING, but I love her. I deal with it. She has a thing about my buddy's wife, though.
> Long story. Christina and I are just friends. It used to be her, my buddy mike (her now husband ) and I always hanging out.
> So, natually, I have stories that invlovle Christina. Kristen thinks I have more than just a friendly interest in her. I have and had thru clenched teeth told her to 'fuqqin knock it off'..but she does't get it.
> One of the only thngs that pisses me off w/ the relationship. other than that...we are great!




OMG>..............Don't let that bottle up inside.  Tell her how it makes you feel when she does that.  I'd work out the kinks first.

Does she have any reason NOT to trust you?  If she doesn't, then she seriously needs an eye opener because it will drive you crazy if you don't.  It WILL ruin you.

Not to scare you but things do change after those lovely words..............I DO!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

if you are going to be competeing, you ar eprobably in pretty good shape now?
I'm looking like a resemblance of a beached whale. ok..a two-legged beached whale. call it a hybrid.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

I sent some to Jodi, she wants them every 12 days. They look sooooooooo bad I almost cried!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Of course, I'd probably laugh at you in your little speedos...
> but hey, that's what friends are for, right?




Quite the oposite with me.......I'll need someone to carry tissues around.......I'll be slobbering all over......


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> if you are going to be competeing, you ar eprobably in pretty good shape now?
> I'm looking like a resemblance of a beached whale. ok..a two-legged beached whale. call it a hybrid.


I'm competing, never said I looked good!  Hoping to look good by the end of 12 weeks. or 11 1/2 now. Now I'm freaking out....!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ummmm... Yeah. I think it might be awhile before any of you see any pics of me posing!!!




Oh hon.........I'm hurt.  I never thought you'd hide anything from me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Quite the oposite with me.......I'll need someone to carry tissues around.......I'll be slobbering all over......


You are so sweet Babs!! Seriously, you always make me feel so much better


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I sent some to Jodi, she wants them every 12 days. They look sooooooooo bad I almost cried!




Okay......NOW I'm offended.

Baby don't cry. You have made great changes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh hon.........I'm hurt.  I never thought you'd hide anything from me


If you REALLY wanted to see them I'd send them to you! But I'm afraid it would break your illusion of me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You are so sweet Babs!! Seriously, you always make me feel so much better




Sugar, you can count on me.  In all seriousness, you're a remarkable person both on the inside as you are out.  No matter what you may feel are flaws within yourself, I'll always see that special person you are to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> OMG>..............Don't let that bottle up inside.  Tell her how it makes you feel when she does that.  I'd work out the kinks first.
> 
> Does she have any reason NOT to trust you?  If she doesn't, then she seriously needs an eye opener because it will drive you crazy if you don't.  It WILL ruin you.
> ...


she's been hurt..badly in the past, so I get tot deal with that baggage.
I was fine tih that. It has been 9 months since we have started to date. I feel the statute of limitations of her pre-dating me baggage has run out. I do not think it is fair that I am still being held bound by her insecurities.
I'm pretty open. I ma not too jealous. I only keep one ex girlfriend in occasional email contact. In have pretty much dropped all other girls I speak with, except for on here.
I know she still gets calls from an ex..that still wants her and she talkes with him. I do not mind..but she gets annoyedthat I trade and occasional email with my ex...I have not had any actual / phone contact with her since the day she got married.
and I have told her that I email with her...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> If you REALLY wanted to see them I'd send them to you! But I'm afraid it would break your illusion of me




Darlin, if it's going to make you feel uncomfortable, by all means, do not send them.  The illusion I have of you is unbreakable.  Besides, I'm not attracted by your outer beauty......Its the inner.  I love your character......Your hottness, is just an added bonus


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> If you REALLY wanted to see them I'd send them to you! But I'm afraid it would break your illusion of me


don't worry, rock...if she wants to have a good laugh..,.she'd ask for pics of me..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> she's been hurt..badly in the past, so I get tot deal with that baggage.
> I was fine tih that. It has been 9 months since we have started to date. I feel the statute of limitations of her pre-dating me baggage has run out. I do not think it is fair that I am still being held bound by her insecurities.
> I'm pretty open. I ma not too jealous. I only keep one ex girlfriend in occasional email contact. In have pretty much dropped all other girls I speak with, except for on here.
> ...



You know what.......the past is the past and SHOULD STAY THERE.  With each relationship I had, everything I had been through that was harsh, got left behind.  If I chose to carry those emotions on my shoulders for someone else to pick up the pieces......There's no telling what meds I'd be on and IF I'd be married today.

You're CORRECT.......It's NOT fair to you.  She needs counselling and I'M SURE you give her compliments, etc........  Baby, relationships are a two way street....If my hubby doesn't open his eyes, he's going to see himself in court before too long.        So, it's okay for her to do something and, for you, not!  WHATEVER!  If I were you, I'd get a grip on that situation.  Remind her of ther person she met.  Remind her you had friends and ex-girlfriends.  If you run into them, you're gonna say hi.......If you want to email them and you've done so before your current GF, continue what you're doing.  She knew all of this when she met you!  POINT blank.  Okay......I'm gonna get ticked off......and I'm in a warm and fuzzy mood....so........off this subject.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

okay......I feel like I'm going to cheat before my 6th meal........

I opened my cabinet here at work......................OMG.............all kinds of goodies I FORGOT ABOUT.ugh...............

Will power.............will power.............will power................................I can do it.........I can hold offf................................ugh..........................

You know what..............I wonder if this is the way I'd feel if Rock were in front of me right now.............


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah...she's had counseling.
We do not bump into it too often. She know's I am a flirt. I do keep that in check tough. I am good.

So, we can kill this part of this. Just occasionally irks me. Other than that...we are great together! 
She has her faults..I have mine (so I am told)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> okay......I feel like I'm going to cheat before my 6th meal........
> 
> I opened my cabinet here at work......................OMG.............all kinds of goodies I FORGOT ABOUT.ugh...............
> ...


have a rice cake!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...she's had counseling.
> We do not bump into it too often. She know's I am a flirt. I do keep that in check tough. I am good.
> 
> ...




okay.  Have you the both of you gone to counselling together?

PFff...who isn't a flirt.  When my husband tells me he goes all day with out flirting I about roll on the floor laughing....Come on......Everyone does it to some extent.

I know what you mean when you say it occasionally irks you.  Been there done that.

I think this summer is going to be divorce time.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> have a rice cake!



<~~~~stumps and kicks around.............".but I don't WANT rice cake!"  <sniff sniff>

Where is my rock at?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

that sux for you.
His loss..and the kids? That's going to be rough on the kids..except for Christmas..gets two sets of presents...


I do not thnk we both need counseling. At least not yet. I'm letting time work for me know.
She has gotten better. Alot.


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I have mine (so I am told)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> <~~~~stumps and kicks around.............".but I don't WANT rice cake!"  <sniff sniff>
> 
> Where is my rock at?


well, you can't have comfort foods..if ya want to compete.
so...flavored rice cake will have to suffice!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_


don't hate..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

howdy, eh? Dero!


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

Ooops,sorry,I read a bit further back and realise this is not a joking matter...
Sorry guys.


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Burn,Hi Babs!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ooops,sorry,I read a bit further back and realise this is not a joking matter...
> Sorry guys.


what's not a joking matter?
babsie wants junk food? 
she can't have any!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm glad things are getting better.

yep, it'll stink.  my hubby is more self centered and seems like he cares only of himself.

I'm worried that I'll be  alone after surgery.  Talked to my mom and she said I can stay with her after.

I'm sure my hubby cares about me.....but I feel as though he cares too much about himself, his wants his needs!  I have yet to put my feelings before anyone elses........

he basically screwed up after we got married.  Started messing around on the 2nd month.  The only reason I stayed with him that time, was because of the children.  I've come to this:  "If i'm not happy, the kids are going to see and feel that......it's not right for me to put them through my feelings!"  I've put a lot of bad memories in the past and kept them there.  I'm just to the point where I'm just collecting things to put in the past.  He knows this, so he can get away with it.

I'm a very open and upfront person.  I can never talk to him about what's on my mind or things that happen at work.  The day I said, "I do!" I lost the man I fell in love with.  Last weekend, I told him I thought I was falling out of love with him.......That hurt me to tell him that........but it was how I'm feeling and I thought it's best he knows so he's not asking where it all went wrong...........When I'm not happy or I'm thinking of something, he knows it..............I considered him my best friend.

The reason I say this summer is going to be divorce time is.............I spend countless weekends alone.  Every weekend he's out.........ALL WEEKEND...We're talking Day and Night.  I don't ask him anymore what he's doing because I  know I'll never get the truth....

I deserve more and so do my children.  Dont think I'll ever meet my true love


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

That's what I call no joking matters,sorry to hear that Babs.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> i'm glad things are getting better.
> 
> yep, it'll stink.  my hubby is more self centered and seems like he cares only of himself.
> ...


gotta step put for a bit..will get abck to this later!
Take care!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm here Babs! I can't believe that any man lucky enough to be with you would act like that! I'm sorry. How long have you been married for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

And yes, you do deserve MUCH better than that! IMO you deserve the world!


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

Da MOON!!!
Hiya Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Dero, what's up buddy?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm here Babs! I can't believe that any man lucky enough to be with you would act like that! I'm sorry. How long have you been married for?




4 years in June

You know what........I'm think I'm having a reaction to my BCP.......I think I'm going to cry.............says it could cause depression....and right now I'm soooooo sad.  I feel like my life is the pits


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

And, it's not helping that one of my staff members is listening to slow music.........


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

Not much,just chilling,starting to work at 6:30 tonight so...


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> And, it's not helping that one of my staff members is listening to slow music.........


Just have her change the station...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And yes, you do deserve MUCH better than that! IMO you deserve the world!




I thought he was my world.  This is going to be hard.

did I tell you one night IT WAS COLD OUTSIDE.........My car decided to have a BAD oil leak.......turned out when I got my oil changed, I got a defected filter and the oil just rannnnnnnnnn out of my car......so I had to have it towed......

This happened on a work night........here's the story.......

Went out after work and started my car.......noticed oil just running out of my car like an open faucet. Called my dad.....he then told me to get my car towed into his buddies shop.  So, I did.

Mean while, I called my husband and told him what happened.......Then I said he'd need to come pick me up........Know what he said?  "I can't cause I just ordered pizza!"  I called my dad back in tears and told him I had no way home.  All of my family is out of town.  My dad was going to drive an hour to come get me....the 45 min to get me home.....then he would have to drive all the way back home.......ugh............LUCKILY....my sister happened to call me on her way home from work............she took me home and I allowed her to spend the night cause she too lives out of town...................I swear, if my sister didn't stay the night and chear me up on the way home......I would've packed my bags the moment I walked in the door......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Just have her change the station...




It's a CD of hers and I don't want to upset her.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys, I'm going to step away for a few..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm sorry Babs! Things like this happen and it sucks! It's really hard to give any advice since I'm not there and don't really know what's going on. All I can say at this point is that you do have someone here who cares and loves you


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hry Babs, I wish I had the experience in relationships to help you out. That is truely sad that this is happening. I wouldn't say that you will never find your true love. If you do go thru with the big "D", that may be the 1st step towards finding 'him'?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

hey thanks you two.  Hopefully you're both here if that day ever comes.  I'll need a couple shoulders to lean on.........................


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

as much as I can be!
we sagitarians gotzta stick together,n right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

You know i'll be here Babs!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

see? you're covered.
so..y'all are BOTH coming to 'Vegas forn the 'O' this year. RIGHT!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> as much as I can be!
> we sagitarians gotzta stick together,n right?



hey yeah, that's right.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You know i'll be here Babs!




I know sweetie........Just stay here in IM with me......if you ever leave, let me know.......I'll give you allllllll my contacts


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

see? we're both...29..still...maybe a couple times over, but still, 29 nine the less!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know sweetie........Just stay here in IM with me......if you ever leave, let me know.......I'll give you allllllll my contacts


what if I were to leave?????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so..y'all are BOTH coming to 'Vegas forn the 'O' this year. RIGHT!




Hmmm...I'll need to plan for this event.

HEY........are you coming to Ohio for the Arnold Expo?  I may be working there at worlds booth!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, I wish Burner. But I don't think so this year


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what if I were to leave?????




Well then......BEFORE you go anywhere, you'll most certainly have to let me know..............You'll get the 411 also


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know sweetie........Just stay here in IM with me......if you ever leave, let me know.......I'll give you allllllll my contacts


If I leave, it would only be to come be with you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Well then......BEFORE you go anywhere, you'll most certainly have to let me know..............You'll get the 411 also


wahoo!

sorry, no can go to Ohio. No $$. I will have to scrape to et to go to Vegas. If my businees starts to take off as I am hoping it will this year, then I will be able to to go (with spending $ as well)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey all!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

hi everyone


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> If I leave, it would only be to come be with you!




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............this almost brings a tear to my eye......<sniff sniff>


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wahoo!
> 
> sorry, no can go to Ohio. No $$. I will have to scrape to et to go to Vegas. If my businees starts to take off as I am hoping it will this year, then I will be able to to go (with spending $ as well)




Okay....so you can't go........no sweat........

I'll the Expo to you!  How's that?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey all!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi everyone


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay....so you can't go........no sweat........
> 
> I'll the Expo to you!  How's that?


Wahoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey all!


was'sup, bud!
How goes the studying?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

man, am drinking a sugar-free red bullright now..trykng to ake it thru this shift so I can take a nap..and try and do my legs tonight..
Damn, it tastes...NASTY!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

babsie how r u sweetie?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

burner u have to get sugar free yj stinger it tastes much better


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

watch out tho, one of the times i drank it b4 the gym my lips and tongue were blue LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> babsie how r u sweetie?




I'm doin.............Counting the min.......


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

when do u get out of work? 5:30??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> burner u have to get sugar free yj stinger it tastes much better


went to the base convenient store (shoppette) and had very little selection


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

i wish.......6pm

then its off to LoneStar Steak House............Oh YEAH>..............................


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

i hate small selections! 

i want my diet drinks in all flavors!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

MMMM steak!!!!

ive never been to lonestar steakhouse, 

r u gonna cheat or be a good girl? 

(dont worry its almost 6 and we'll keep u company!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> i wish.......6pm
> 
> then its off to LoneStar Steak House............Oh YEAH>..............................


just had a great steak the other night.....
Loe Star? Great eats! Always a long line @ the one by my place here....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> MMMM steak!!!!
> 
> ive never been to lonestar steakhouse,
> ...


shhh! It's only 3:30! DOn't make my day go any s l o w e r .....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> MMMM steak!!!!
> 
> ive never been to lonestar steakhouse,
> ...




nah, no cheating.  i can have a steak, yam, & veggies.

I missed my carb day yesterday though...don't know how I let that one slip by.......But, it did and it's sooooooo nice knowing that so I won't feel bad for this evening......wahhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

gonna have a margarita?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just had a great steak the other night.....
> Loe Star? Great eats! Always a long line @ the one by my place here....




Steak is groovy..................They're serving sizes are unREAL.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gonna have a margarita?




nah.  I don't drink!   I'm a clean girl

No curse
No smoke
No drink


Well....it's rare but, I'll drink socially.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

uhhh its 5:37pm here...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

I make GREAT margs'....
I got another couple 'believers' the other night.
Was making them for myself and Kristen @ friends house. Two of his other guests asked if I would make them one.
So I did. Got two thumbs up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone try baja bobs low carb margaritas lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> nah.  I don't drink!   I'm a clean girl
> 
> No curse
> ...


damn....I've only got 1 out of three....and smoke second hand..does trhat count?


Let's see, no drink, no smoke..what do you do for fun?
 'cause as I see it..that only leaves about one thing.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> anyone try baja bobs low carb margaritas lol


never heard of it.
low carb? nope. if gonna have marg's you gotzta have the good stuff!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont really drink either but i saw it in the store...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn....I've only got 1 out of three....and smoke second hand..does trhat count?
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha....ya know, with all the calculations & ratios I'd bet being in a restaurant with smoking sections, you'd smoke the equivilant of 2 cigs........Ugh........I hate walking out of a restaurant smelling like an ash tray......ugh........

For fun, I hang out here in IM world , I play sports, take Piano, partake in childlike activities at home.......the kid in me gets to come out too...

I weight train and compete.  this alone pretty much takes up a lot of my time..........

I can be fun.............I am a wild child when I do drink though..........Woah!  I'm a totally dif. person.............


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

people think i'm drunk when im 100% sober


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ha ha....ya know, with all the calculations & ratios I'd bet being in a restaurant with smoking sections, you'd smoke the equivilant of 2 cigs........Ugh........I hate walking out of a restaurant smelling like an ash tray......ugh........
> 
> For fun, I hang out here in IM world , I play sports, take Piano, partake in childlike activities at home.......the kid in me gets to come out too...
> ...


That was one of the major things I hated about working @ the club. I'd wreak of smoke when I got home! I liked it in California..no smoking allowed! You go in smelling clean..you leave smeelling clean..more or less!

I wanna see this inner child come out! I am in constant touch with my inner child!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> people think i'm drunk when im 100% sober


well then...how do you drive when you are sober??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

i drive fine, im just sayin i can get very silly when i am having a good time

lately however, drunk guys just piss me off and i tend to stay serious instead of lettin loose


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

okay gang.............I'll  hook with ya'll 2morrow.


now, it's off to eating...........oh yeah........go babsie......its your carb day................shake it.....shake it.....................that's right......that's right..........now twist twist......

man, I'm silly huh?  ............

Psst  Don't show anyone this reply.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

drunk guys tend to piss me off too!

I used to have a way with dealing with them.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

enjoy ur meal for the both of us!
ill prob be the same way if/when i start carb cycling! lol
see ya later hon!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> okay gang.............I'll  hook with ya'll 2morrow.
> 
> 
> ...


too late!
Go have fun! Eat, drink, be merry! 
Talk with ya on Friday ! (am off the next two days)


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

Whew!  How is everybody tonight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

heyy david i missed u


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Good evening all


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

hey eggs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Doing just dandy... doing a report on Sweden for my International Business class...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Greek!  Feeling better today?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

right now yes

earlier today no! I cut class to come home and sleep


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

whats wrong premi?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 3, 2004)

Howdy hoo all!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

What's up guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

Going to bed now, good night!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

hi hee
hi rock bye rock

damn is it me or has everybody not been on as much lately
i miss everybody soo much!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> whats wrong premi?



Sad people make me sad...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

who's sad?

besides me..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Your sad... P-funk is sad... Atherjen is sad... and now I am sad.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

We all need a group hug lol


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> heyy david i missed u



Hey babydoll!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm happy!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

So I dont need no stinking hugs 

Umm, unless of course its Jenny, then I'll take as many as I can get!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

and some kisses too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

aww wwhy are they sad??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Atherjen feels lonely, p-funks friend is moving away and he was really close to her.  Seems like everyone is just lonely...  Cept eggs on his high horse over there!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Ooooh, its just like you sad people to try and bring me down


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

I refuse!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Not at all Eggs...  You should be happy.  I know I would be if I had a gf like Jenny.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Gotta fight the man sometimes!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Well Prem... Jenny does make me incredibly happy.  But she's not the only reason I am happy.  If I didnt let myself be happy I wouldnt be happy with or without her.  But I allow myself to be happy, and she increases it a million fold


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

KO!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well Prem... Jenny does make me incredibly happy.  But she's not the only reason I am happy.  If I didnt let myself be happy I wouldnt be happy with or without her.  But I allow myself to be happy, and she increases it a million fold



Exactly  We wouldn't be so happy together if we didn't both have that outlook on happiness  For instance some people would focus on the million of miles apart and be miserable, but we focus on what we have to look forward to & how amazing we are together  Well, most of the time, sometimes I'm just cranky and needy


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Exactly  We wouldn't be so happy together if we didn't both have that outlook on happiness  For instance some people would focus on the million of miles apart and be miserable, but we focus on what we have to look forward to how amazing we are together  Well, most of the time, sometimes I'm just cranky and needy



Awwww, 
you two epitomize "Absence makes a  fonder"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

lol jenny, women are supposed to be cranky and needy


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW, I haven't been in open chat for a while, I can not believe Rock's thread has over 17,000 post and is 583 pages long, HAHAHA, what a riot 


 Hi Rock


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just passing by to throw in another post.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol jenny, women are supposed to be cranky and needy




Really?  where can I by this book that says this?


----------



## Dero (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Really?  where can I by this book that says this?


Public library,last row/top shelf,the one that nobody can reach!!!


   
Eh all!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

I dont need to read it, I'll just accept it as fact 

Hey Der!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

I got an interview at the company I've been dying to get into the internship program at


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

well nobody cares but im still very excited about it


----------



## heeholler (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats GBC! What is the company and what is the position for?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool GBC, as Hee said, what company?  Sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Siemens - their Marketing/Corporate Communications Department

I hope I get it 

dunno what to wear to the interview...is business casual good enough??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool, sounds like a blast.  Oooh, hey, can you get me a Siemens cell for a discount price if you get the job?   I really like that new one thats really little and slides in half.  Its almost squarish.

Ah well, too much to ask perhaps


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, and yeah.... busines casual.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lol.  Bump.  I'll hook you up with free cable and free high speed internet if you get me a phat phone.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

My bloody motorola is like 3 years old 

People know I'm old because I carry such an antiquated piece of junk.  And its always breaking up.  I'd get a new one from my service provider, but to get the discount on a new phone I'd have to re-sign up for another year of service.  So far, t-mobile hasnt impressed me all that much... so I'd just as soon get a new phone and switch to a new network.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

OMG.  I love Tmobile. ha ha.  I hate  Sprint though.  I have both.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

T-mobile has some great minute plans... but the reception is kinda dodgy out of major cities.  It'll be alot better when they've expanded a bit more.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lol, maybe I dont have that prob since I live outisde of DC.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah... probably so.  I live about 3 hours south of DC.    Then again, thats probably my fault for living in Hicksville right now.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL, hickville.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

ugh this is fucking ridiculous

right before my friend tried to sign up for a $396 package deal for spring break it jumped to like $598


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Aw, sorry to hear that.  Are there any more out there?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

she said they put new cheap ones up everyday (i hope so)

im not gonna tell my parents til after she gets one and im stuck


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Haha, that you're going?  Bah, go have fun and party some... just tell them that you need some sun


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

hell yeah i do

the only problem (aside from the parents)

i do NOT want to be seen in a bathing suit


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

omg! she just booked it! 

i cant believe this!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, either way you're going to be down there... so deal with it and enjoy the sun and walking on the beach.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

i wonder if my parents are going to kill me


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

no, they won't kill you
but they may very well lock you up and throw away the key.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

im scared shitless of my parents and of being seen in a bikini


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

How old are you?  Even in the US I dont think running off for spring break is something thats looked down upon so much.  Even then, you go out and party a bit as it is... if that doesnt bother them then why would spring break?  And if they dont know... why do they need to know about spring break?


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

when you're at the beach just picture everybody there naked
and even though you'll be in a bikini you'll feel like you're wearing a trenchcoat.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

when my friend hooks me up w his old digicam u guys will see the horror that is me


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

I like horror movies.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> when you're at the beach just picture everybody there naked
> and even though you'll be in a bikini you'll feel like you're wearing a trenchcoat.




HAHA! If I looked like you I would go to he beach naked!  Mad women be flockin to the jock!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

i am insane

insane in the membrane insane in the brain


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Good song lolz


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> HAHA! If I looked like you I would go to he beach naked!  Mad women be flockin to the jock!




true, but my post-thermonuclear war cockroach army would protect me from the throngs of heaving women.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cypress Hill huh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

i wish i didnt have possible thyroid disorder 

i wanna take a frickin thermo!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

Screw that get checked first.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

but the problem is my blood test came back normal!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> true, but my post-thermonuclear war cockroach army would protect me from the throngs of heaving women.



Oh so true... I also dont know how to fix this problem... because if a nuclear bomb didnt kill them, then what can?


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh so true... I also dont know how to fix this problem... because if a nuclear bomb didnt kill them, then what can?



Pictures of Osama Bin Laden in drag can kill them.
Stop em dead in their tracks.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Yea, but do you posess any of these "pictures"?  Because if not you are in over your head.


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, but do you posess any of these "pictures"?  Because if not you are in over your head.




this one has shown some promise in clinical trials.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

[img2]http://myweb.cableone.net/jamesandbrandy/redx.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, it works now... eew hahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Whats wrong with you?  Look at the pic Vanity posted, that will make you laugh


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

it wont work for me

lots of things wrong w me, mainly lack of fat loss!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Does that work? LOL

It takes time to loose fat.  Just have to get technical.  Count your macros, your proportions and Jodi will help you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn that red X again...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here is bin laden...*

That goat fucker...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

today my macros were out of control


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Yea.. dieting is hard.  I have yet to count up all of mine(but im bulking).  I just throw simple meals together because I dont have a lot of time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

they told me to eat more..so i went nuts


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Sweetheart!  (GBC for clarification purposes!)

Hello everyone else!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

hey hon *hugs*


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

I just got in from a club.  Sooooooooooooooo tired!

Besides f*cking Sexy, how are you tonight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

f'n depressed


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

hello everyone!!! 


GBC, are you feeling better today??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello David...how goes it


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey David!

Yea GBC  Don't be so down.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello party animals.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Another day in the neighborhood eh Don?

I'm beat after a day of finding my grades werent quite as bad as I  thought they were going to be.  Hence, I resign myself to nap before dinner.

Later all!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Have a great nap bro.  I struggleing here to get myself into the gym.  GRRR!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

GET IN THERE DON!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

im going now.  LOL GRRR!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hello David...how goes it




Although rather late in this reply but it goes OK.    A little tired from my workout but...OK!  

How are you tonight?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

I see Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey David, how are you?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Not too bad!  Just got in from the gym!  Tired from last night and tired from Tuesday's tough workout in WPB!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, I can feel ya on that.  My backs still pretty sore from Wednesday and I'm going to try and get 9 hours tonight so I can get some healing in. Maybe will wake up half way and have some protein.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Eat some Cheat foods!    Just kidding.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Took a shower, washed my hair, got a phone call..... going out??  ZzzzZZZZzzzzz..... I think I should!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

I think I'm losing my mind!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Everybody's gone!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Makes me wanna go out and party another night and hang with nutty friend's!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

I read somewhere GBC is coming to Miami!  Hopefully she will let me know so I can meet her!  We'll see about that though!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, pretty sure its set in stone... seems like she has the tickets and all.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

oh, you're back?  Where'd you go?  Poop?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

It would be nice to meet her.   Maybe I can introduce her to Yaxeni Oriquen!  

www.yaxenioriquen.com


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

*Just for GBC*



Goodness Gracious!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

*Part 2*


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

9:07 pm and still needing to go out!  This is NUTZ!!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 5, 2004)

Damn what is that bump sticking out on her right butt cheek!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Nah David, no pooping...   My computer crashes sometimes


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not sure Hee, but its freaky


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

so how do you think GBC will REACT!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

She'll go like this


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

would you?

Actually when I stood next to her, she was going to pose with a double bicep in my picture.  I would NOT let that happen!  She is a BIG BIG-TALL girl!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

No David, I'd go like  and run the hell away


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

ROFL, you guys crack me up


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

I would ask her on a date


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

She could hurt me in a good way


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

and maybe some bad ways!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

I am now at the top of the list for the most posts in 24hrs!  GBC would be sooo jealous!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Ahh, rotten post whores


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL, ever watch Futurama eggs?

There is this one episode where the go to this planet of GIANT women... the women are all super horny, and take turns having sex with the guys.  Well, the guys all end up with broken hips and pelvis' pecause the giant women rode them too hard


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Haha, I've never heard of that... but it sounds hilarious.  And yet at the same time very scary


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

I welcome giant muscle women to try and break my pelvis!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hate to interupt here my fellow lifters.  I just have to vent.  I fucked up my diet today and ate a bagfull of peanuts, a sandwhich with full fat mayo, and cereal!   Ok...now I feel better.   What is next on the menu?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Copy/Paste?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

How about some of this for your menu... 


[img2]http://www.yaxenioriquen.com/Gallery/Pics/Yaxeni0003.jpg[/img2]


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats a lot of protein.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

i eat peanuts all the time

in fact, i think im addicted


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

on top of what I ate which is about 4-5 tbsp I ate a big bag of peanuts.  I'm looking at adding some fat from that.  GRRR!


----------



## vanity (Feb 5, 2004)

that chick in 34 years.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Now THAT would scare off some post-thermonuclear war cockroaches


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

helllooooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey greeky, how you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Where has everyone been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

i've got a big exam on Monday I'm studying for


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

well, noone is here, so I better get back to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

see you all a bit later


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Im here!  Just got back from getting some groceries.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm here, but nobody was replying before!!!!

Help me find acceptable refeed foods


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ah Im the king or refeeds,  Cereal, bagles, Skim Milk, Potatos, Lowfat Ben and Jerrys.  Let's see I have more I'm still thinking.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> i've got a big exam on Monday I'm studying for



prostate?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

what kind of cereal? Jodi said fat free and also to not have too much sugar...

and I can only have a *little* ice cream..

my second day of refeeding will be much simpler..oats and sweet potatos


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Ewwww, I'm so full  I had a cheat meal with my friend  I had to sympathy cheat with her cause she's been so good this week


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Low fat is ok for cereal.  2 gram of in a cup is fine.  Any kind of cereal is fine.  Just make sure one of the ingredients is not fructose.  As for Ice Cream  the kind I buy has 2.5 grams of fat per 1/2 cup.  I eat the whole pint and I am so happy.

If you want to follow refeed to the "t." you may wanna switch over to slow burners later in the day.  Personally I say screw that and eat whatever carbs I freakin please.  Sugar is go in my book.  Can not have enough of it on my refeeds.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Ewwww, I'm so full  I had a cheat meal with my friend  I had to sympathy cheat with her cause she's been so good this week




Let not get into cheats.  LOL.  I have been cheating the whole week. And may do it again.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

Haha, a sympathy cheat meal huh? 

Sooo, what'd you eat spanky, cookies?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

No, no cookies for me  I had a bit of this and a bit of that  It wasn't good and my tummy and head hurts now


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm starting my clean 5 weeks without cheats until you get here


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

Oooh, then we going to cheat a lil when I get there? 

Not too much though, I want to be in really good shape for this Summer when I'm with you.   If not people will think you're mercy dating me


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Haha, yeah, we're going to rule the beach this summer   And that week in Greece.. mmm, we'll be sooo hot


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

Uh huh   Thats going to be so much fun... I can hardly wait! 

To spend the summer with you that is!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah it'll be fun 

You getting off work soon?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

Uh huh, I'm getting off now... mind if I give you a call in a minute?  On your cell


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

I can call you, it won't be as expensive  I'll call you in a little bit


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

I think it only costs me $.07 a minute to call you on your cell


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

Plus, you probably forgot to get a calling card again!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

I know you didnt, and I'm glad you caught the train instead   You call me all the time, and your a great girlfriend   Talk to you soon honey!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

I can have no cheats for another 11 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

But I keep seeing all these commercials and people eating good food around me...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

I feel like I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

*HUGS* rock

no pseudo cheats?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

u know, feels like a cheat..acts like a healthy meal


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

david get yo ass in here!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dude Im having a bad week.  Ive been cheating all week long.  I am aslo on the verge of doing it again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

No, no pseudo cheats. I can't eat any sugar, tomatoes, salt, FF cheese or any of the things that give me satisfaction


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the hug!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

If i leave suddenly it's because lisa got home


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

donesco, the more u cheat the harder it is to stop

just have to break free til the urge settles down..

drink water, distract yourself, and stay at your computer away from the food!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

why are you cheating so much Don?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm soooo hungry right now


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

I think I need a break.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

*hugs* for don and rock

be strong u guys!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol.  Thanks but Im about to give in.  LOL!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Im bulking, so I get about 4700 cals a day  Im a happy boy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

dont do it! dont do it! dont do it!

find something else to do...like a gf lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Shes asleep.  Its friday and the off season.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

premi, i saw ur post about me being jealous

i dont post whore to achieve any kind of status, just out of boredom


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

It was a joke... lighten up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

im so frustrated


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Let chill in here!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey,

I just wanted to pop in and say my good byes.  I won't be back here until wednesday or thursday of next week.

Till then,
God bless and may peace be with you all
Babsie


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Where are you off to?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh and goodbye


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Where are you off to?




Surgery


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bye Babs!  I hope you recover well.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

I am out of the loop...  Didnt know you were having surgery...  Best of luck to you!  My little sis just had surgery too.  Galbladder.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

good luck sweetie and i will misss youuuu!!!!!!!!!!

 recover quickly and come back to us!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

May I ask what kind of surgery?  If not use the flipping off emoticon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

..or did you mean for babsie to do it?
Heck..I've been wanting to flip someone off all day! Thanks, pre!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey burner guess what?  Papa Johns is having a special here, so I will down about 10 pieces for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

would ya! DUDE!
I just a reasonably healthy meal...it came in a wrapper, but wasn't too bad.
Gotta love microwave food!
I don't think I would have survived life prior to microwaves...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

...I can only put down about 4, 5 (slices)...if I am feeling rowdy....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Italian sausage and mushroom.
Hey, they hawaiian is pretty good as a second pizza.
(I only eat pizza  @ work, when the crew goes in for it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm gonna down some chinese.  While Premier down the pizza.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's been a couple weeks since we have had any. We got some one night, as we all seemed to have forgotten to bring in food. They, with their little bags of maybe a sandwich and wahtever, me with my HUGE bag with 3 meals and supps..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Target's plastic bags make great lunch bags. They last for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

I like chinese food.
It canot be that bad for you. Billions eat it, adn are skinny.. ok, sumo wresters (japanese or chinese?) are big guys, but they were probably the school bullies and ate all the other kid's food while growing up, and it took off from there...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...I can only put down about 4, 5 (slices)...if I am feeling rowdy....



Really... wow.  My personal best is 18 pieces   There was a kid I would hang out with, and he could go over 30 in one sitting


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Your theory may be right.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Really... wow.  My personal best is 18 pieces   There was a kid I would hang out with, and he could go over 30 in one sitting




Wowsers!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually sumos eat a high calorie stew.  Thats all they eat.  Not normal japanese food


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Look at how they start their matches:
1) throw salt on the floor:
 - this is all that is going to be left of you after I am thru with  
    you....pieces
2) Clap their hands:
 - This is me bitch slapping me in front of yo' mama-san!
3) Stomping their feet:
 - I am going to conquer you and drive you into the mat!

I cannot figure out for the life of me why they wear thongs....
that's just wrong....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Actually sumos eat a high calorie stew.  Thats all they eat.  Not normal japanese food


not even rice? betcha it's WHITE rice!
That's patience..eating rice with chopsticks....
no wonder asians in general are smaller people! It takes forever to finish a meal!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

U guys are terrible in here.  I cant stop laughing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

haha.  The sumos wear thongs for a simple reason.  To please burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

if we were terrible you;d be shaking your head.
we are near comedic geniuses!

did I spell geniusses right? 'cuz I be learned and gotz smartz


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> haha.  The sumos wear thongs for a simple reason.  To please burner


hell..I want one....it looks comfy and non-binding....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> good luck sweetie and i will misss youuuu!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> recover quickly and come back to us!!!!




I will try sweetie.  Doctor wants me to have an EKG done before surgery.  Hopefully, all goes well.

And, I'll miss you too.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> May I ask what kind of surgery?  If not use the flipping off emoticon




No flipping off.

I'm having a laparascopy and D&C.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hell..I want one....it looks comfy and non-binding....



I guess you have never tried a thong on...  They arent comfy, and there is something uncomfortable about a string in your ass cheeks.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> ..or did you mean for babsie to do it?
> Heck..I've been wanting to flip someone off all day! Thanks, pre!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

..and that is...what?

dont worry, I already took care of the flippy thing for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

oh, you caught that!
just trying to keep a smile on that beautiful face of yourse before your little ordeal...
like this!
 
but prettier!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

well, shift change!
Gotta go! hey...I don't whore..unless I am on the clock!

Take care babs! Get better soon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

actually

thongs give u freedom no worrying about panty lines and wedgies cuz well, u already got a wedgie


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Feels good to be free huh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

I go commando.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

I only did that once, on halloween, cuz I was wearing white pants..


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

mmnnnn delicious!


Hey guys!    I'll only be on for about 10 mins..... going out!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Never when your wearing a mini-skirt clubbin?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey david... what it fould feel like to be popular  haha


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey GBC!!!  I hear your coming to Miami!  How long were you going to keep that a secret from me?!?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

hey david

no and the only miniskirt ill wear to a club has shorts underneath


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Yea GBC, david wants to meet up and introduce you to his friend.  She is a BIG gurl...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Muscle wise I mean.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Why Vivian?  Why?  You should wear NOTHING underneath!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

david im staying in coconut grove, is that far from miami? the beach? everything?

i have NO idea about the area  

i would love to meet ya, heck u can show us (me and my friend) around and take us places like all those clubs u always go to


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

Im the only big girl I need to know lol


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea GBC, david wants to meet up and introduce you to his friend.  She is a BIG gurl...



  It would be interesting to be Yaxeni's friend but I don't think I could get close to her!  I'd be afraid if she decided to "rage" on me!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Yea.. we were talking about crushed pelvis' last night...


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david im staying in coconut grove, is that far from miami? the beach? everything?
> 
> i have NO idea about the area
> ...




Why in the Grove?  Are you looking for Jenny Worth?    Funny you said that because my friend's play down there and I don't know the name of the bar/Club but I'm going down next week.

I don't really club down in Miami but djrx does and he's a DJ at a club.  You should PM him!    If you do decide to go to a club.  I can bring a few guy/girl friend's down and we can stay out all night and sleep all day on the beach.  (Weather permitting though!)

Hey, if you have energy, maybe I'll get you into a gym or twho if you wanna!

As for one of the clubs, a girlfriend of mine usually goes and gets into the VIP section where all the famous people go and we can hang out there, too!  I'll have to call her and see how she's doing!  I haven't spoken to her for awhile but it 's that time again.  Time to spread lots of love to my friend's again!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

a crushed pelvis almost sounds good

im so frustrated


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Im the only big girl I need to know lol




I take it you missed that picture of Yaxeni!!!

Here.  www.yaxenioriquen.com


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> a crushed pelvis almost sounds good
> 
> im so frustrated




What??  What's on your mind, baby-doll?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

A crushed pelvis from davids "lovely trainer" would be quite nice ROFL


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

She's gone!!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> A crushed pelvis from davids "lovely trainer" would be quite nice ROFL




I don't get it?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

lots of things

read: im [sexually] frustrated

also frustrated with my body!

yeah david hook us up


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I don't get it?





> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL, ever watch Futurama eggs?
> 
> There is this one episode where the go to this planet of GIANT women... the women are all super horny, and take turns having sex with the guys.  Well, the guys all end up with broken hips and pelvis' pecause the giant women rode them too hard


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

helllooooo


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lots of things
> 
> read: im [sexually] frustrated
> ...




Now, why Coconut Grove??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

That clear things up


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Debi is NOT big at all!  Or, is she just bigger than you?  Is that what your implying?

Now Yaxeni!  That's a different story!!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't see this "Sexually frustrated" post!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

is coconut grove bad?

thats the deal my friend found, i dont know


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Debi is NOT big at all!  Or, is she just bigger than you?  Is that what your implying?
> 
> Now Yaxeni!  That's a different story!!



She just looks big.  I hardly doubt she is bigger than I.


----------



## vanity (Feb 6, 2004)

coconuts are fattening.

  


saturated , no less.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> is coconut grove bad?
> 
> thats the deal my friend found, i dont know




No. It's not bad but it's not Miami Beach or South Beach.

What kind of deal did you get and btw, what budget are you guys on, anyway?


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> She just looks big.  I hardly doubt she is bigger than I.




Well, whatever she was wearing that night at the Southern States BB show, she is about my height or more and her lat spread was like the prince of darkness himself and no, I'm NOT talking about TGS, either!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Were talking about Debi right?  Because that other chick is definately larger than me.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> coconuts are fattening.
> 
> 
> ...






Yeah, Viv... no eating coconuts down here either!  But if you need Coconut oil lotion on you, then I'm willing and able!  J/K!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Were talking about Debi right?  Because that other chick is definately larger than me.




Muscle definition she's bigger than I.. definitely.  Mass wise.  NO!

As for you, I don't even know what you look like!  

Be courteous to my trainer!    She's also my friend!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Where is Viv?  Eating Chicken??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Be courteous to my trainer!    She's also my friend!



So what post that I made got you riled?


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

It was aforewarning because I can smell bad-rude comments coming your way if the conversation continues!    Not riled up, trust me!  I don't get riled up over words on a computer screen but only in person!  No offense, Premier.  

Remember, my attitude is changing because of the stuff I'm taking.   

Where is GBC?  Did we scare her off?


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello?


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

OK people!  It is 9:30pm and I must run now!  I will think of you all as I am dancing, drinking or whatever else I'm doing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

i'm home on a friday night


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

guess ill whore by myself til somebody comes to keep me company


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

my printer wont work and its brand frickin new!

and im worried about the whole florida trip

STRESSSSSSSSSED out


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

i just ate 1 cup cottage cheese and 1 tsp pb and i wanna eat moooooree

i might actually go to bed early tonight to get an early start on tomorrows refeed


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

george is idle, i wonder if he went out w his cousin..or his ex 

better not be hanging out w his ex


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

Why wont printer work? How new is it and when did you install it?? 
And don't worry, it is Friday night and I am home too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

i didnt do my refeed shopping yet, damn stop and shop on the way home from school didnt have anything good!

and its raining out


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

hey heeeeee! 

i dunno wtf wrong w it, i bought it like a couple weeks ago


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

rain riain go away come back another day! I can't stand all this rain either!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

what else can i eat????

alll i wanna do is eat now


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

Try reinstalling the software. THe same thing happened to me once and that solved it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

tried that....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

im so..antsy


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

My ie has been crashing alot lately. I keep having to resart my comp. Prolly cause I have a few open windows surfing the net!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

antsy pantsy pants on fire!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

ughhhhh i am the worst when it comes to stress, i just cant handle it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

im back here, i know where im not wanted


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

i have this compulsive need to shower several times a day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

i think bc showers help me relax and im so F'N stressed out and over what?!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

My f'n comp froze again and I just had to restart!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

wb hee
ever talk to that fitness chick


----------



## heeholler (Feb 6, 2004)

No, I haven't talked to her yet. Haven't seen her in a couple days. I have been slacking in my gym routine. I wont be back on track til Monday. I am going over to a house this weekend to someone that knows her though. Same person I was supposed to go over and visit a week or two ago and didn't;t but have to this weekend and will ask him about her!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

go hee its your bday


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

are you still on???


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> george is idle, i wonder if he went out w his cousin..or his ex
> 
> better not be hanging out w his ex




Whoooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

What's up all? Anyone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh well, I'm off to a horribly crowded gym


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

on a saturday morning???
I go to the gym lastnight @ about 7:15pm...was DESERTED...where were all the resoloutioners?!?!??!
Just a few of us long time lifters.....or ones who have no life..or a mixture of both (like me)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I live in DC, all the yuppie business types hang out at the gym on Weekends, all freaking day


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

and do like....3 sets???


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, while they sit on the equipment and read magazines or books


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

don't those DC types have aides to work out for them?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha, LOL. That is funny


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

hey..I'm on a roll..i"ve had a cup of coffee AND 3ml of clenbutrx..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

david!!!!!!!!!!! I SEE U COME IN HERE


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

can I play too?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lol! sure! 

i ate 4 waffles today, and thats just the beginning


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I LOVE waffles!
w/ syrup? mmmm......
what else?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

whatcha doing today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm shaving my legs


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

oohhh...you DC guys...are so....sexy...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lol, today im eating and hopefully goin dancing tonight..

no syrup, but i did put cocoa and splenda and instant coffee in the batter


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

what?!?!? a waffle just isn't a waffle unless it has SYRUP! Now, go back, eat FOUR more with SYRUP!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

dancing? I can do the macarena..can you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

haha no syrup and no macarena

i feel so pudgy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I even shake my ass abit when I do it. Pretty good stuff..drives all the women crazy!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> haha no syrup and no macarena
> 
> i feel so pudgy


still have not gotten those new pics to prove one way or the other....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I like whipped cream on my waffles!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I've got a bid in on ebay for a ewb cam....watch out..I am about be dangerous....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

oooh that reminds me i have lite cool whip in the freezer and i think thats acceptable for refeeds 

just trust me..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I like whipped cream on my waffles!


I like whipped cream on my girlfriend..but that's a whole different sdenario!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i dont have a girlfriend 

nor a boyfriend

heck, i barely have friends

guess i cant eat whipped cream off anyone


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> My ie has been crashing alot lately. I keep having to resart my comp. Prolly cause I have a few open windows surfing the net!




No, probably because your chatting on porn chat rooms!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

davidddddddddd *HUGS*


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have this compulsive need to shower several times a day




I thought I saw you on the www.showercam.com


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont have a girlfriend
> 
> nor a boyfriend
> ...


well, if I were ALOT closer, and single..I'd glady offer my to you for your whipped cream re-feed.
I am a friend, I would do these things for you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

do i look desperate to u


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

hey...in some circles, I am a delicasy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

damn im about to go get that cool whip...mmm cool whip...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

the kind in the can or the tub?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

in the tub


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm bored. 9.5 more hours of work..then to the gym and destroy my chest.
then home to bed..to do it all over tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

tub cool whip for the tubby girl


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> in the tub


I'll join you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i wish i had a hot tub

id never get out


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

is there enough room in there..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

..for two spoons?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

tubby, my ass... 
we want pics!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> davidddddddddd *HUGS*




Hey hunny!  (((hugsuback)))))


Long nite last night!  No love but I did meet a smart aleck girl from the gym last night but she was cool bu  loud!  I don't know if I would want anything MORE from her though!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I can..eat..in another hour....
gonna be a VPX MRP shake. Cappacino flavour. Not too bad..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

yum yum, i add instant coffee and splenda to my chocolate flavored shakes


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey hunny!  (((hugsuback)))))
> 
> 
> Long nite last night!  No love but I did meet a smart aleck girl from the gym last night but she was cool bu  loud!  I don't know if I would want anything MORE from her though!


you saying she was a sceamer, dave? You playa!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

im about to grab another waffle lol


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i wish i had a hot tub
> 
> id never get out



Burner and I wouldn't let you out!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

how about a full 6-pack!
whipped cream and chocolate sauce! great combination!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

maybe ill put cool whip on my waffles... i have 3 left after i eat this one lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Burner and I wouldn't let you out!!!


I was in one once for four hours...I looked like a wrinkled prune when I did stumble out...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> maybe ill put cool whip on my waffles... i have 3 left after i eat this one lol


thanks..I am getting hungry again....
I want starbucks..but what I want..is like, 800 cals...all bad..

But tastes great!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i look like a prune after a long shower 

man, i wanna take another shower!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm frappuccinosssssssssssss


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i look like a prune after a long shower
> 
> man, i wanna take another shower!


what did you do to get dirty?
Do we need to get you a bib?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i look like a prune after a long shower
> 
> man, i wanna take another shower!


I'd be happy taking a nice swim....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lmao nada the hot water is just relaxing

omg @ how good this lite cool whip is


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

it tastes like marshmallow ice cream


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

rub it in....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> it tastes like marshmallow ice cream


I like Ben abd Jerries chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream...
I only let myself eat it one, maybe twice oer year...as I eat the whole dam pint at once....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i just half a tub of cool whip lite


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lol, i ate half a tub..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

that musta been a mound of it...could you even see that wafle under it?
Mt. Whip?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i ate it straight out of the container


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

its ridiculously easy to eat a lot of


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

hmm now i want a bagel but i think those are all frozen lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

feeling a little carb deprived?
How 'bout a nice piece of chicken? tuna?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

hehehehehehe

refeed day, im going to pig out dont try and stop me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

aren't you going to...MIAMI next month? bikini's are mandatory?
(pics are too!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

yes, dont remind me

i need my metabolism to get moving again first..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

ill prob hate myself when i get there


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

no you wont.
just don't get carried away, that's all!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

GBC you aint the only one on the metabo thing.  Im trying to get mine straight also.  No more dieting for a long time for me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

umm, i never feel good about myself in a bathing suit


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

<listening to ludacris - splash waterfalls


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

at least ur lean don im not


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

zip it! No whining! This is a whine free zone!
You will look fine, feel great!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL.  Was lean.  To many cheats sweety.  I'll be there again in march or april.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

ive never been, and i seriously doubt whether ill get there by summer or not..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Untill then nothing but hoodies and sweats at the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I still wear tanks to the gym..but tbey are baggy tank tops!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Im growing my beard and not cutting my hair until i cut again.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I always wanted to go to an island for about 6 months and lean out there....
need conveniences, but food and frolicing in the sand and surf!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i always say ill be lean by summer and never achieve my goal


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

why?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lack of knowledge and willpower


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

Greek perk up hun!!!!  you are gonna be in smokin shape come summer!!! I know it!!  


ughh work is slow today!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

we got you on the knowledge, the other is up to you! Trust me, I know ALL about it!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Bump.  We are not here for no reason.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

ty jen! 

i reallllly want it!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

you WILL have it!!!! I guarantee you! Were here to help hun!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Greek perk up hun!!!!  you are gonna be in smokin shape come summer!!! I know it!!
> 
> 
> ughh work is slow today!


what do you do, jen?
I ma watching movies @ work, myself..still going slowly...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Dieting is not easy.  It's all about will power.  If you have the will you shall acheive.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm busy as hell but still manage to whore.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

true multi-tasker!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what do you do, jen?
> I ma watching movies @ work, myself..still going slowly...




watching movies at work? no fair! 

I work at a supplement store.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i could only eat one bagel


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> watching movies at work? no fair!
> 
> I work at a supplement store.


GNC?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

refeeding is harder than i thought lol

cuz the carbs r makin me want mooooorrrreee
but my tummy is fullllll


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

fuq!
I just lost out to getting a web cam on ebay!

by a friggin dollar! and by 10 seconds!


think of all hte goofy things I could have done with that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

aww keep tryin ebay ALWAYS has new stuff up

I'm hoping my friend hooks me up w his old digicam soon so I can take my damn pics already!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

*thinkin of another bagel..*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

you already had a bagel? weren't they frozen?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *thinkin of another bagel..*




Go Get some cookie Crisp and eat the whole box.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

oohhh.that sounds...gooooood..with milk!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hell yea! Good on a refeed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

cookie crisp is one of the worst cereals


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

im gonna kill my friend for gettin this corny ass song stuck in my head

papi papi papi chulo


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

never heard of that song. who sings it?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

Lorna.. i dunno the title, it says Track 1, he sent it to me..

but the lyrics just keep sayin 

papi papi, papi chulo


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

omg lmao my sis put my bra on over her clothes, stuffed it w socks, and is walking around pretending to be me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i feel so alone!!!!

is it time for another bagel yet? 

or should I run to the supermarket and get some new goodies to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Crisp rules


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hugs to greeky for feeling alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I keep having dreams of eating all the foods I like


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Ohhhh, they are such good dreams!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i just had another waffle and i want something else...

am i taking this refeed too far


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I can..eat..in another hour....
> gonna be a VPX MRP shake. Cappacino flavour. Not too bad..




When I was using the Micellean products, I would alternate bt/ Chocolate and Cappucino! 

It IS delicious!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you saying she was a sceamer, dave? You playa!




 

Noooooooo, I';m saying when she talks she's loud!!  As for bed, I wouldn't know but have a good idea though!    Her friend's made her come up to me last night and apologize to me for being rude!  Her friend's were good looking, too!  

Hey Mike, I saw this 38yr. old lady and man was she smokin' with those "bang me" type eyes!!!  :lic:


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

what are bang me type eyes?


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was in one once for four hours...I looked like a wrinkled prune when I did stumble out...




I can iimagine!!  You know what you should've done for "ha ha's"?  Put a little clorox in their too, then you could look like a wrinkly old man albino!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i bet i weigh in the mid to high 150's right now


mmm im so full of carbs mmmm


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> mmmmmmmmm frappuccinosssssssssssss




I don't think so, Viv!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm tired of hearing about carbs...


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> what are bang me type eyes?




Hey sweet heart!!!  

I have a new nickname 4 ya!  

"Sister Christian"  


Bang me eyes........  hmmmmnnnn.....


Look at my avatar!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lol too bad! 

i know david i know

maybe if i reach my goals this summer


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

sister christian? why that name?


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i bet i weigh in the mid to high 150's right now
> 
> 
> mmm im so full of carbs mmmm




Keep it up sweetie    You don't gain 10 lbs in one day!!!  Just wait till' you get to the Gables.... How long are you going to be there for?

I should steal you away and make you train with my trainer for 1 week and then you'll see whose laughing and how much you gain!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I'm tired of hearing about carbs...




Hey Cronosome's  nice avi!  How have you been?  Where is Tit?  You still together with her in Gainseville??


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Viv!

Guess where I'm going tonight?


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> sister christian? why that name?




Because your picture reflects angelic reminders and wearing white helps!  

Oh Sister Christian!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

A guy comes up to me one time and he says,

"Dude... you don't need to MOSS out!  You big alweady!"

(He was Chinese)


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

hey man, everything's been cool.  Yeah tit and I are living together, but her super protective parents don't know it.  But this weekend her mother flew over from Puerto Rico to visit her, and I had to hide in our extra room and pretend that her "room mate" was asleep/not here the whole time that her mom was here.  We had to completely Mom-proof the place.  So all of my clothes, all of my belongings, from the TV to the computer, were piled up in that one room with me.  Luckily her mom and her got a hotel somewhere in town so I basically have the place to myself, but of course I have the phone ready at any time in case she warns me that they make a surprise visit here.  I even made a checklist and a diagram of the way the bed was made up so that the place will look exactly the same as when she last saw it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

coconut grove?

u have to visit me when i come down!

i cant believe jodi said i am not overdoing my carbs, in fact i think she was implying i havent had enough!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I hope you are enjoying!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

@ crono, that sucks hon

i gotta make sure i dont smell like a guy when i come home from a date


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

im so fullllllllll 

but ill keep eating


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I bet you are doing a lot of thist 2.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lmaooooo

nah, im ok, but dont give me any broccoli or beans


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> hey man, everything's been cool.  Yeah tit and I are living together, but her super protective parents don't know it.  But this weekend her mother flew over from Puerto Rico to visit her, and I had to hide in our extra room and pretend that her "room mate" was asleep/not here the whole time that her mom was here.  We had to completely Mom-proof the place.  So all of my clothes, all of my belongings, from the TV to the computer, were piled up in that one room with me.  Luckily her mom and her got a hotel somewhere in town so I basically have the place to myself, but of course I have the phone ready at any time in case she warns me that they make a surprise visit here.  I even made a checklist and a diagram of the way the bed was made up so that the place will look exactly the same as when she last saw it.




Holy crap that is a riot!    Oh the fun of college and central florida living.  Gotta love it!  I had a similar situation with my GF and her sister.  Long story but short.  I had to keep Kim quiet in the bedroom but it never worked and her sister would beat the door down saying... what is going on in there and why is the bedroom door locked?  I replied.  "Your interuppting a DAMN good movie JEN!  Shhhhh and go away!  

Are you two every going to do the Church St partying /Islands of Adventure with me and my future GF??  

BTW, it's finally good to hear from you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

38 year old, eh? Ther is a female major in here for a tour today...very much not bad looking...or...DAMN, she's hot!

Just got back from an authentic mexican market. got some real salsa...man! IT"S GOOOOD! Also has some jalepeno peppers in it...mmm.......


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmaooooo
> 
> nah, im ok, but dont give me any broccoli or beans



I know I do on a refeed.
   And Im stuck at the .


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

u also eat a lot more sugar


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u also eat a lot more sugar


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lmao, my mom is shocked how much food i can put away


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> coconut grove?
> 
> u have to visit me when i come down!
> ...




I told you, I'm gonna steal you both away and force you to train with Debi for an hour (s) session!    Just kidding!

You bet your sweet lil' ass I'm going to visit you!  The Gables!  zzZZZZzzzzZZZZZzzzzz  

As for the carb loading or refeeds, listen to Jodi, Jen and Leslie.  Based on what I read it's very similar to what Debi tells me.  

Look at this way.  I PAY for Deb's training and diet along with advice at $500 (5 sessions) and you're paying nada for yours.  I WOULD listen to them.  They are very generous and very caring towards your needs.  I think that is awesome, too.  Even though I never say this to the 3 of them and they'll probably never read this but hey, credit is due to them.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao, my mom is shocked how much food i can put away



Make it a marathon baby!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> @ crono, that sucks hon
> 
> i gotta make sure i dont smell like a guy when i come home from a date




And don't forget to shower, too!  

Just how does one smell after they've been with a man, Vivian?  Do explain this one!  Burner likes to hear theese things!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Gosh I have a million notifications of this thread in my email.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 38 year old, eh? Ther is a female major in here for a tour today...very much not bad looking...or...DAMN, she's hot!
> 
> Just got back from an authentic mexican market. got some real salsa...man! IT"S GOOOOD! Also has some jalepeno peppers in it...mmm.......




Take her into the office.... look her strainght in the eyes wt/ blinking, crack a 1/2 smile, push her against the wall and just take her!!!

Oooppss... but you have a girlfriend!  That must suck!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And don't forget to shower, too!
> 
> Just how does one smell after they've been with a man, Vivian?  Do explain this one!  Burner likes to hear theese things!


speak for yourself, miata man!

Hey, what is your opinion of white rice? I don't think that it is a big deal. I have been told by a professional bb competitor that the protein from  chicken / tuna balances out the high gi index (?) from the white rice.

THis guy eats white rice w/ broccoli and chicken up contest day, and holds 2% bf going in...I am inclined to believe what he says..how 'bout you?


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao, my mom is shocked how much food i can put away




Hey Sister C!!!

We should go to this ALL U CAN EAT CHINESE RESTAURANT (Has American Food , too!), Sushi as well and then, we'll see how much you can REALLY eat!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Take her into the office.... look her strainght in the eyes wt/ blinking, crack a 1/2 smile, push her against the wall and just take her!!!
> 
> Oooppss... but you have a girlfriend!  That must suck!


even if were single..military women...are silly about things like that...she'd prefer the conference room..


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> speak for yourself, miata man!
> 
> Hey, what is your opinion of white rice? I don't think that it is a big deal. I have been told by a professional bb competitor that the protein from  chicken / tuna balances out the high gi index (?) from the white rice.
> ...




Would you believe me if I told you I still had my Miata along with my Civic?    I took the Miata out last Sunday and I'm taking out tonight and picking up this gal I've been kissing up to lately!  I hope the car doesn't fuck up on me!    That's OK, I'll be close to home anyways for the duration. 

White Rice in my opinion is OK but brown rice is even better.  Those with very active lifestyles such as training, interscholastic sports etc. can afford to include up to a cup of rice into their diet during the first 3 meals.  

Now that all pertain to what their goals are, their current BF% (metablolism) etc.  

As for me personally.  My trainer is allowing me to have that into my diet.  Has it screwed my own metabolism, caused weight gain or prevented me from losing more weight?  The answer to that is "No"!!  

SO I EAT AND LOVE WHITE RICE!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

omg chinese food makes me sick

date does not equal being with a man in the way u seem to be insinuating

and u either smell like mens cologne, smoke, or both
depending on the guy


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> even if were single..military women...are silly about things like that...she'd prefer the conference room..






As mucha s a women loves a man in uniform, mind you, military uniform, he is just as turned on and ready to tear at her clothes especially if SHE'S hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> omg chinese food makes me sick
> 
> date does not equal being with a man in the way u seem to be insinuating
> ...




I was just teasing you Vivian about the smell like a man thing!  I know!  

Smoke??  

Smoking is cool!  Wait, you'll be smoking a cuban cigar in the Gables!  

So, Sister C, are we doing anything exciting tonight??


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Then, what type of food do you like GBC???


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

I think Burner should eat at Checkers!!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Are you getting Papa John's tonight, Burner??


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Burner, did you try Taco Bells, Chalupa's?  Mmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnn..... dleicious!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i like non sickening food

i dont smoke, never will

george smokes..not that we are dating..


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

OK, girls and boyz, time for me to hit the gym soon!

Let's see.

Speed Stack---  check!
Clen-l--- Check!
Aspirin---  Check!
Attitude--- Check-check!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i need to go shopping, i ran out of waffles and i dont want any more bagels for the moment..


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

bye kids, gotta go valentine shopping while I still can!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i like non sickening food
> 
> i dont smoke, never will
> ...




Gee, what are NON SICKENING foods??

Don't smoke?  

George?????  Is he "Text-Boy"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

umm, chicken and tuna and salad are non sickening 

jeff is text boy

george is this guy ive been friends w for years..i think he likes me but he doesnt make a move..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i'm crashing..i better go get more carbs soon......even tho i dont want anymore ugh


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> umm, chicken and tuna and salad are non sickening
> 
> jeff is text boy
> ...




Maybe YOU should make that move then.  The question is, Do you LIKE him like that and are you willing??

Jeff needs to find a hobby!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm having carnitas.
Remember to roll the 'r' when you say that!
No pizza! No taco bell!
honest to goodness authentic type mexican food!
(cute girl at the checkout too) she wanted me. (at least to leave) but she wanted me..


Chinese food is GOOOOOD!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i need to go shopping, i ran out of waffles and i dont want any more bagels for the moment..




I didn't read these refeeds or what everyone is saying you should do on carb up but are waffles and bagels on this eting regimen of yours??


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> bye kids, gotta go valentine shopping while I still can!




Look at who he is calling "kids"    We're all older than he is!!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm having carnitas.
> Remember to roll the 'r' when you say that!
> No pizza! No taco bell!
> ...



Oh man!  you should've asked her out when you had the chance!  What were you thinking and drinking?


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

OK, people, I'll be back from my workout in an hour and a half!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh man!  you should've asked her out when you had the chance!  What were you thinking and drinking?


I'm dating a vetrinarian (read Dr. with skills w/ a scalpel)
oh..and I love her.
I was just acknowledging she was good looking.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Hmmm, and I the only whore in here now?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

if that is the higher self esteem you have, my friend, but Mr. Dave and myself are in here, as well sa Ms. GBC..


Was'sup, Justin!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

You know, every man says he loves his girl when she's holding a scalpel to his jimmy.

Soooo, do you Love  her, or do you love  her?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

hey eggs? What about, hey burner!
hey GBC! Hey david!
??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Rock, how goes it?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Mike, hows it going


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm on a 56k modem right now Mike, give a man a break   Takes like an hour to load this bloody page...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm doing just dandy!
Ok, I am at work..could think of a better place to be, but all things considered, doing great!
You?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Not bad, bit irritated today!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm on a 56k modem right now Mike, give a man a break   Takes like an hour to load this bloody page...


that's funny. we were talking abut being on a modem and trying to win an item of ebay earlier!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Not bad, bit irritated today!


do tell.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I dont see how you could win anything with these things... 

So whatcha been up to David?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I've been at work all day... ready to go home.  Another 40 minutes!  Wish I was in Sweden though, or Jenny was here, cause I'm sore as hell from yesterdays workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just my diet and work?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Where'd my fellow h00rs get off to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

getting ready to eat soon


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh, sounds like me.  Well thats cool, hows the prep for your exam coming along?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I dont think you ever answered me earlier when you said you were preparing for an exam... and I asked if it were a prostate exam


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes it is a prostrate exam!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

But don't tell anyone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Not at all ready for the exam! You have any exams coming up?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Is that one of those exams you take on your knees?  You taking up the cloth brother? 

Oooh, I'm going to burn in hell...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I've already had two exams... and school just started mid January!  I was like


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

So whats your diet looking like these days?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Hellooo? Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I was alone.. I was all by myself.  No one was watching... I was thinking of you.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Er, that "you" would be Jenny


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Not me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

my diet sucks!! Doing Carb cycling and Jodi is tough on the food!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

how'd your exams go?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Better than I thought!  I was expecting 60s...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

One was in Biology, and the other in International Business... well I suck at Biology, and the one in International Business was over 4 chapters that we had 2 weeks to study for from the get go. Which doesnt sound like much, but it was 1/3rd of the text.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

nope, not you bro  Sowwy!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Look at who he is calling "kids"    We're all older than he is!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I went to get her a flower bouquet made of cookies, but the dang place was closed.  She's been ranting/hinting about this place for months "OOOOOOOOh that'd be a great gift for... oh I don't know... VALENTIIIIIIIIIINES" 

and now the dang place doesn't open 'till Monday!  Damn I sure hope they don't need more than a 4 day notice


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

damn..you dont get that cookie..and you are so D E A D !!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

hmmmm coookiessss


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_


I'd hate to have a PO'd 'Rican after me! that latino blood boiling, coursing thru her viens....
whew!
Good luck, bro!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

I haven't had cookies in ages! The only cookies I have are the ones on my computer!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

im eating corn flakes i want more food but lazy to go to the store


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

mya - why you gotta look so good?


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

two days ago she and I were driving through campus when my eye wandered off to this chick jogging with big titties.  She jogged up to a stop light and started hopping/jumping to keep from resting at a stop while she waited for the Walk sign.  Well my eyes saw her bouncing all over the freakin' place, and they told my penis to take over.  My penis lies to my brain and tells it that the light is red, but it's very much green.  So I come to a complete stop (thinking the light is red for SOME reason- boobies) at the light gawking.  So I'm parked at a green light, holding up traffic.  Through my peripheril vision I see Tanya look at me, then follow my eyesight to the chick, which wakes me up and go "Oh the light's still green!"  and drive off.  Now THOSE were some titties that literally could stop traffic.  Talk about a PO'd Rican, but truthfully she thought it so funny she didn't get too mad


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

that is classic, good thing u didnt get into an accident


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> two days ago she and I were driving through campus when my eye wandered off to this chick jogging with big titties.  She jogged up to a stop light and started hopping/jumping to keep from resting at a stop while she waited for the Walk sign.  Well my eyes saw her bouncing all over the freakin' place, and they told my penis to take over.  My penis lies to my brain and tells it that the light is red, but it's very much green.  So I come to a complete stop (thinking the light is red for SOME reason- boobies) at the light gawking.  So I'm parked at a green light, holding up traffic.  Through my peripheril vision I see Tanya look at me, then follow my eyesight to the chick, which wakes me up and go "Oh the light's still green!"  and drive off.  Now THOSE were some titties that literally could stop traffic.  Talk about a PO'd Rican, but truthfully she thought it so funny she didn't get too mad


naw..but I bet she'll file that away for later use against you.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

id prob stop and stare too


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

If I can't get those damn cookies I think I'll see her use the "Remember that time you were gawking at that TRAMP"-card


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> id prob stop and stare too


if she saw yuou staring, would you blow her a kiss?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

nah


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> If I can't get those damn cookies I think I'll see her use the "Remember that time you were gawking at that TRAMP"-card


"Oh, I see...you will stop traffic to look at some strangers bnoobs..but you can't take 5 minutes and get me a fuqqin ccokie?"
something like that?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> nah


what if she blew you one?


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

you know her pretty damn well dude


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

then id giggle and drive away

i can admire hot chicks, but i have no desire to be with them


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> you know her pretty damn well dude


you forget...I was born in Puerto Rico...I know things...
plus, I have been yeped @ by women before..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> then id giggle and drive away
> 
> i can admire hot chicks, but i have no desire to be with them


so, if you, being a virgin, had sex with another woman...seeings as there was no penetration..would you still be considered a virgin?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> then id giggle and drive away
> 
> i can admire hot chicks, but i have no desire to be with them


this is where we differ,...as I'd want to sleep with them all..
(if I were single..and desireable..)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I guess I technically still would be, 

I dont think women can really have sex w a woman per se


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

they can in _my_ head


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I guess I technically still would be,
> 
> I dont think women can really have sex w a woman per se


I've seen videos of the contrary..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

well, shift change! You kids have a great night!
I'm off to the gym to pound my chest and bis into mush!
buh-bye!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Heya fellas and felles 

Sooo, besides the lesbian porn talk and the big hooters talk, whats been going on?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Ah well, have fun Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

heh heh...if I had fun in the gym..I ain't doing it right, eh?

Later, Justin!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm dating a vetrinarian (read Dr. with skills w/ a scalpel)
> oh..and I love her.
> I was just acknowledging she was good looking.




I know Michael.  I know!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I dont see how you could win anything with these things...
> 
> So whatcha been up to David?




Just got back from the gym!  Tiring but I still have energy!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I went to get her a flower bouquet made of cookies, but the dang place was closed.  She's been ranting/hinting about this place for months "OOOOOOOOh that'd be a great gift for... oh I don't know... VALENTIIIIIIIIIINES"
> 
> and now the dang place doesn't open 'till Monday!  Damn I sure hope they don't need more than a 4 day notice




There is always Walgreens!  

Just go to the mall Crono!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Sweet, good to hear... energy is a good stuff.  I'm about to shave my head.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hmmmm coookiessss






No sugar-food talk around GBC unless you're referring to her particulary!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

And then steal a card from the place Chrono... she wont know the diff!  It'll probably cost alot less to boot!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> then id giggle and drive away
> 
> i can admire hot chicks, but i have no desire to be with them




But they taste like SUGAR!!!!  What a substitute!!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

Just bought myself some hooda lowcarb chocolate milk.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Jenny would beat my ass if she heard me say that   But she'd know I was joking 

I dont think they're require 4 days notice Chrono.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

I havent tried it yet. I will drink some in the morning


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Hows that milk treating ya Hee?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

You can have some now... its low carb!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Sweet, good to hear... energy is a good stuff.  I'm about to shave my head.




What do you mean your shaving your head???


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

I would have some tonight but I dont think it will go good with the beer I just bought


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

I always keep my head shaved also


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm going to take my electric razor to it.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Not like shiny bald, a little hair


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, it's a personal decision of course.  I think Freeman and Dero should shave their heads, too!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Not like shiny bald, a little hair




Those with Bald heads... did you do it bc/ of Vin Diesel??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

They need to do it more than I!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah, I think Vins a strange character, not really my thang.  But ask J'Bo


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Miami------  I smell the Gables coming on in 2 hours!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

I get mine shaved with the #2 attachment on the shaver and once in a while have it shaved without any attachment to the shaver


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

I am due to get it cut again My hair is starting to touch my ears!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Nah, I think Vins a strange character, not really my thang.  But ask J'Bo




No!  I already know what the majority vote of what Vin Diesel means to all the women here at IM.com!

  It's cool though.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I get mine shaved with the #2 attachment on the shaver and once in a while have it shaved without any attachment to the shaver




Ever shave your legs??


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

David... you have been Cronosized


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright, going to cut the hairs... see ya guys in a bit!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

David, I wax parts of my body and trim lots of other parts.  Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd tell you what, I'd rather some guy thought I was gay than have to live with myself being a nasty hairball.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd say it's an improvement


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Whoops.. You know what so funny?  I meant that nut  (  )  smilie to be on another thread and it was on here!    Yes, I have two browsers open!  Sorry about that Justin!  Those weren't my responses!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> David... you have been Cronosized




Very funny, Crono!  BTW, I posted in your gallery!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> David, I wax parts of my body and trim lots of other parts.  Nothing wrong with that!




No, there is nothing wrong with that.  Being half Asian, I have the luxury of being hairless in most parts!

As for shaving certain parts.  Are you refering to pubic hair and ass hairs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I shaved my legs today


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

At least up to my knees!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Tried waxing, not for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm off to bed soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

early morning tomorrow, and no carb day on that


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

I hope I didn't make Justin mad thinking that I was calling him nut after his reply.  Seriously, it was going on another thread that was open!  My apologies, dude!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I think Justin is tougher skinned than that


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm off to bed soon




It's Saturday and not even 9:00pm??  How come?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

Gotta be at work 6am tomorrow for 13 hours


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha, you didnt offend me David... I was just off shaving my head


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Night Rock!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, you didnt offend me David... I was just off shaving my head




OK, cool bc/ you're like the one of the few people I would ever want to have pissed off at me!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah, I'm certainly not pissed.  You still have your invitation to come visit Jenny and I in Virginia!   And we'll try to get down there for a weekend or something as well.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Very funny, Crono!  BTW, I posted in your gallery!


Thx for the post.  I cronosized Greek too but I'm waitin' till she shows up.  I can't wait to see albob sportin' a doo


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

GoodMorning Everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

hola dude!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, you didnt offend me David... I was just off shaving my head


you gonna show us pics of the new 'do?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Here at work bored and ready to whore.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

what a coinkidink...thinking of going to starbucks, to kill some time..

where do you work? (What do you do to be working on a Sunday morning?)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

I work at a call center for Comcast.  I am Tech Support.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

ahh../another computer geek? I am actually a recovering geek. I work in an operations center doing network security for the USAF.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes I am a computer geek.  I get on the computer here at work and @ home.  What a life...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I've got adelphia @ home. Bet you get a killer deal by working for them?
I at least get to write mine off, as well as my cable, as I am also a realtor!
heh heh....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lol, free cable, free telephone, and free online service.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

must be nice!

I'm tyring to find a way to write off my damn truck!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is an excuse.  You use it to give your consumer a ride to the homes you sell.  As a tactic to get them to buy.  Being courteous but at the same time wanting there dough.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

well that, yes I know. I know I can put down my mileage. I am going to buy magnetic signs for the truck tomorrow, so my truck will be an advertisement to my 'business' , and that may be able to write off a bit of it.
Just keep finding things to write off as expenses (which is just about everything) and can show a negative income (wich right now, isn't too hard!)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Right!  I gonna write off my pshakes next.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

hey, what are your stats? weight? height?
looking pretty ripped


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Well now I gained some Body fat.  I am currtently 197.  I was probably like 185 in my pics.  I'm try to add slowly though that has not been the case..  Too many cheats man.  Holidays are evil and I love to eat.  In addition I think I may have messed up my metabo from dieting so I am in the process of getting that back up in time for March or April.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm a bit of a chunky 200lbs @ 5'9".
Keep wondering what I'd look like if I got offmy fat ass and got the diet and cardio kicked in.
(i too, love to eat)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I was going to have some pics taken last night, but am going to hold off another month....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yea man.  Food is dangerous.  I'm slacking myself now.  I should be getting in the gym to get my metabo going .  It would make a difference with the items I have started taking.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

like what? do tell.
I got some of that VPX michelean (sp) cappacino MRP. Too strong a flavor, need to take back and get different flavor.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Im taking Kelp, Gugulipids and tyrosine.  They all help when the metabolism is in a rut.  I just started so I hope that helps.  If not I will be going to see the good ole doc.  I hate them that is why I have not gone.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I just take liquid clenbutrx.

good stuff..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

oochie wally wally oochie bang bang


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL.  "Who wants to be a millionaire but I aint regis. Escobar is who they call when they want they thing beat up."


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

woooo i'm so fulll

2 and 3/4 c oatmeal

6 slices whole wheat toast


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

hiya gang! hows everyone this afternoon?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

hi jen!

im eating


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i look/feel huge


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

GOOD JOB GBC.  THOSE BAGELS DID YOU GOOD HUH?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

dont pick on me for being pudgy


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hiya gang! hows everyone this afternoon?




CHELLO!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont pick on me for being pudgy




NOT PICKING ON YOU.  I THOUGHT BEING FULL WAS GOOD?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!


I just ran a test on this stinkin' picture from last night!  I'm gonna put up here for a moment to see who it turns out!

*EDITED-  Cool enough!  I'm moving this picture to my journal thread now!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

annnnnhhh good enuff!  I'm tired of DICKING with it!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Viv, 

You're NOT pudgy!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

yes i am!!!!! 

btw david u hang out w some hotties!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> I just ran a test on this stinkin' picture from last night!  I'm gonna put up here for a moment to see who it turns out!


so, romeo-
who are the ladies?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

GREEK!!!!!!  SHUT UP!!!! you are NOT pudgy!!!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

<-------is pudgy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> <-------is pudgy


<-------resembles a beached whale


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> <-------resembles a beached whale


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol ok ill hush but my brain still thinks it lol


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

<<<<<-------- Fell of the wall!  (Humpty Dumpty is ME!!)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

U have to get out of that mode. You look fine to me.   Nothing wrong with meat on the bones.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

are you laughing at my lean body mass challenged state, sir?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so, romeo-
> who are the ladies?




Har Har!  Romeo?  More like Blow-me-o-fatso!



To the left is Kathy and to my right is Shy.

Kathy I met last night and she's is a musician and hopefully we can collaborate, write music and get drunk together!  

Shy is the singer for the band I elected to start booking/writing/PT musician!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol ok ill hush but my brain still thinks it lol


my girfriend is the same way...very friggin ANNOYING!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

david r u gonna definately come see me when i am down there? pretty pleaseee


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes i am!!!!!
> 
> btw david u hang out w some hotties!




Hey sweetie!  The Grove was so congested last night!!!    Anyhoo, even though I didn't like it except for the fact of Kathy, I would NOT go back unless I was booked there.  But since you and your friend are going to be there I WILL make an exception t this rule!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm special


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david r u gonna definately come see me when i am down there? pretty pleaseee




You know what's funny?  While you were typing that I was typing the other response!!  

Of course I will come and meet you and hang out.  I'll try to arrange to have a few friend's to come as well.  If it was South Beach, I could talk to my friend, Jamie (Hottie!!!) to get us into the VIP room but I obviously can't guarantee it!  

Let's see if I can find a picture of her!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

* edited

Picture moved!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

The thing is, I obviously wont have my car down there....


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Where's Jen-Jen?  Atherjen that is???  I must've scared her off with my pictures!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> The thing is, I obviously wont have my car down there....




And the thing also is... I have one and it's NOT a Miata anymore (Burner), so you'll HAVE to trust me.  I'll take you two to wherever you want to go (within reason of course)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Har Har!  Romeo?  More like Blow-me-o-fatso!
> 
> 
> ...


musicuians?
hmmm...I'm thinking I need to be a band groupie...


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Here's a picture of Jaime, Viv.

I can't remember if I showed you her picture??

*Edited

picture REMOVED!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

yes you did

whats your schedule like? Im flying in Saturday March 13th and leaving Thursday the whatever day that is..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

im nauseous


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> musicians?
> hmmm...I'm thinking I need to be a band groupie...



I almost thought you were calling me a groupie!  

I think you just need to be a musician!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I almost thought you were calling me a groupie!
> 
> I think you just need to be a musician!


don't ya have to have that little quality called.....TALENT to be a musician?
I may be a lot of things, but a musician..I am not!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes you did
> 
> whats your schedule like? Im flying in Saturday March 13th and leaving Thursday the whatever day that is..




My schedule says, see Vivian on one of those days!  

It's probably best for me to play by ear because I'll be sure to make time for you.



Are those the dates and did you get your plane tickets and hotel finalized??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

its paid for

now just gotta tell the parents...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Here's a picture of Jaime, Viv.
> 
> I can't remember if I showed you her picture??


holy flotation devices!
when's the last time she's seen her shoes?
Not that I am complaining...


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im nauseous




How come??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

still refeeding..my body not used to so much food


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

something she ate?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> don't ya have to have that little quality called.....TALENT to be a musician?
> I may be a lot of things, but a musician..I am not!




Ask Milli Vanilli that question.

You could play the Triangle and shake your ass on stage.  That qulaify's as being a musician.  I think that's how Sheila E. got started!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> still refeeding..my body not used to so much food



Gettomg gassy yet?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy flotation devices!
> when's the last time she's seen her shoes?
> Not that I am complaining...



What?  She's not that big!!  Just a D size.  Isn't that average anyways for most women?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Ask Milli Vanilli that question.
> 
> You could play the Triangle and shake your ass on stage.  That qulaify's as being a musician.  I think that's how Sheila E. got started!


ok..sheila E..was a hot WOMAN! that's all she had to do.
not the same.

Oh, I can't dance too well either...so lip synching and dancing are out..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What?  She's not that big!!  Just a D size.  Isn't that average anyways for most women?


maybe if they are from Texas....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What?  She's not that big!!


compared to...watermelons?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> maybe if they are from Texas....




Ummnn... I don't think big breasted women are mass populated in Texas there sonny!  

How about LA, CA or MIA, FL??  Two places where silicon implants matter the most!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol david, ur makin me feel like my boobs are small

<-wants to puke


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Ummnn... I don't think big breasted women are mass populated in Texas there sonny!
> 
> How about LA, CA or MIA, FL??  Two places where silicon implants matter the most!!!


haven't you heard? Everything is BIGGER and better in Texas?
yep..need a trip to Miami....


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> compared to...watermelons?



Thee more like Melons or ggrapefruits and their more than a handful.  NOT an armful!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol david, ur makin me feel like my boobs are small
> 
> <-wants to puke


why?
do tell. measurements...pics to prove, etc!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

oh...if I bend over, I could fill out an 'A' cup!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> haven't you heard? Everything is BIGGER and better in Texas?
> yep..need a trip to Miami....




I think when someone quoted that years ago, they were refering to the state itself.  Think about it.  Largest state= more population=more deaths=TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*old pic of me*

have i showed u guys this pic?

body about the same (a tiny bit thinner around the middle and a bigger ass now) 

my face is also thinner now


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*here's another*


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> why?
> do tell. measurements...pics to prove, etc!




Oh I do have my ex-files with ex's and friend's but I would NEVER post that!  It's disrepectful.  Plus, why would I want to ruin a good thing with those people?  They're my friend's lovers, ex-lovers etc.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

<-pudgyyyy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: old pic of me*



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> have i showed u guys this pic?
> 
> body about the same (a tiny bit thinner around the middle and a bigger ass now)
> ...


well, hey, pretty in pink!
ok...you were worried about looking 'small'??? you ARE kidding, right? 
women..I'll tell ya...
oy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I WANT to look small..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh I do have my ex-files with ex's and friend's but I would NEVER post that!  It's disrepectful.  Plus, why would I want to ruin a good thing with those people?  They're my friend's lovers, ex-lovers etc.


I was talking to greeky.....and I got...
WAHOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I WANT to look small..


the operative word is "LEAN"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

huh???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah yeah

lean with too much muscle is NOT the look I want tho

small and lean..much better


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Vivian!

I like those pictures and your not fat, pudgy etc.  You're very sexy!!!!

Do you burn easy though?  I hate to see you get a South Florida Stinger (Beyond burn suntan)

You are SO GORGEOUS and don't ever think anything less!  I like your body, too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*blush*

yeah ill be wearin sunscreen..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yeah yeah
> 
> lean with too much muscle is NOT the look I want tho
> ...


you're being silly..again.
too much muslce? Are you a power lifter? You are'nt going to have too much muscle. So, lean will do just nicely


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

how tall are you, greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*another pic*

from last winter, was about 8-10lbs heavier, 

actin silly, omg look at my huge legs!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

almost 5'7


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

when you lean them out, you will be just fine.
besides, aren't Greek women, by nature, supposed to be luciously curvy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

it's a good thing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

my legs arent that fat


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

curves are goooooooood.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i told u i have too much muscle..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my legs arent that fat


mine are!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i should just stop posting pics


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

The legs aren't that big!  They have thickness but it will look good when you add muscle and create the leaness in them!  I know, you don't want huge muscles!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

nope. 
if it makes ya feel any better, I refrained from taking any pics to post, as I look like shiat. I've got a thick layer of 'insulation' around the middle..
you look fine.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

add muscle?

u guys r nuts
my legs are mostly muscle, they just look fat in that pic

granted theres fat on the inner and outer thighs, but not on the backs of my thighs that much, not like the avg greek woman


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

and like i said i should not post pics

u guys r mean! even tho u not tryn to be

besides pic is a damn year old


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i should just stop posting pics




No, you SHOULD post more so we can see more of you gorgeous!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I think dave means to shape the muscle you already have?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and like i said i should not post pics
> 
> u guys r mean! even tho u not tryn to be
> ...


how are we being mean?
Don't think so.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*another old pic*

not of my body

mean cuz u r basically tellin me im chubby in a nice roundabout way


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and like i said i should not post pics
> 
> u guys r mean! even tho u not tryn to be
> ...




Where are we being mean??  I said I liked your legs and I like them more in paticular bcause the have shape, mucle and thickness.  I love a girl like that over some girl with chicken legs!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: another old pic*



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not of my body
> 
> mean cuz u r basically tellin me im chubby in a nice roundabout way


holy crap! You are SO much like my GF!
we have not said that. You are just hearing what you think you want to hear.
I think we've been pretty complimentry. (not hard to be!)
Knock off the negativity and work the positive!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think dave means to shape the muscle you already have?




That's what I was saying!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That's what I was saying!


damn, I'm good!
we should be personal trainers.
You want to be hans or franz?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

just dont take on any women clients


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> just dont take on any women clients


oy...you're killing me here!
again, we've been supportive and complimentry....


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: another old pic*



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> not of my body
> 
> mean cuz u r basically tellin me im chubby in a nice roundabout way




You know Vivian, I am going to have a hard time looking you straight in the eyes with that gorgeous face of yours when we meet!  Maybe I'll wear shades!  

Now, about what you just said.

I never said you were chubby!  Where are you reading this?  I hate to break that bad news to you but I NEVER said this.  You're not CHUBBY, PUDGY or whatever else YOU think you are.  

I said you were gorgeous and you have a nice shapely body-figure!  And, based on what you want goal wise, I am happy if your happy however or whatever way you want to change  your body to!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: another old pic*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You know Vivian, I am going to have a hard time looking you straight in the eyes with that gorgeous face of yours when we meet!  Maybe I'll wear shades!
> 
> Now, about what you just said.
> ...


exactly!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn, I'm good!
> we should be personal trainers.
> You want to be hans or franz?




I am a personal trainer!!!  I train and trained.  Best of both worlds!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> just dont take on any women clients




4 of my clients are women!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I am a personal trainer!!!  I train and trained.  Best of both worlds!!


so...hans..or franz?
by looking at the PT  I saw 'training' some poor client last weekend...I can get my certification in a weekend....
oy, she sucked! I mean, it really made me mad watchign her waste that poor girl's time!
I could have done a better job training her!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

where did she go??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

dunno. 
ollie ollie oxen free!
come out! come out!
greeky? hello?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...hans..or franz?
> by looking at the PT  I saw 'training' some poor client last weekend...I can get my certification in a weekend....
> oy, she sucked! I mean, it really made me mad watchign her waste that poor girl's time!
> I could have done a better job training her!




Neither!  I am David!  

I hear ya on that one!  There is this "Joker" that trains clients at night and he is the biggest clown!  He sits there and talks to the client more than trains them!  Sad!  Big waste of time and money for his whopping 2 clients!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

well, at least he was TALKING to his client. I think this sad excuse was doing everything BUT communicating.
I mean..she was HORRIBLE!
put the girl on a machine and told her more or less to knock out reps. Didn't check / correct form. No feedback, pos or neg.
nuthin.
I was tempted to go to eitrher her: YOU SUCK! You should not have this kind of job! Did I mention that you SUCK!?!

The client: If I were you, I'd FIRE her,,,'cause she SUCKS!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Are you sure your not "just" saying this because his client is hot or something??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

nope. it's a her..and she really does suck!
you should have seen how 'out of control' the client was. sloppy form, rep speed too fast, everythng just...wrong.


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

were either of them hot??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

dont u have enough hot women david?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> were either of them hot??


nope.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

look who's returned!
Wahoo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i can barely eat my lunch


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

full?
there was a chilli cook off here today, so that's what I had for lunch. what are you having?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont u have enough hot women david?




I don't "have" any hot women!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

can of tuna and a sweet potato that i cant finish


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> nope.




  Then, if you say something to either of them they might want to jump your bones bc/ a hot guy is talking to them.  (or in this case, yelling at them!)


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> can of tuna and a sweet potato that i cant finish




Yuck!  If I was only eating a can of tuna along witha  sweet potato then, I too, wouldn't be able to finish my lunch as well!

Didn't feel like cooking anything, Vivian?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Viv,

When we go out to eat, are you going to order tuna?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

no


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

how expensive is everything down there, 

i hear its pretty expensive..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yuck!  If I was only eating a can of tuna along witha  sweet potato then, I too, wouldn't be able to finish my lunch as well!
> 
> Didn't feel like cooking anything, Vivian?


yeah...blech!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Then, if you say something to either of them they might want to jump your bones bc/ a hot guy is talking to them.  (or in this case, yelling at them!)


I'm used to it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

hot guys dont talk to me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

we're talking to you.

more or less. gimme your cell, and I'll call you long distance like!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i look like a beached whale today

a whale wearing a white and green robe 

i seriously want to puke, but that wont do much good for my "refeed" lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we're talking to you.
> 
> more or less. gimme your cell, and I'll call you long distance like!




I'll do the same.


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> how expensive is everything down there,
> 
> i hear its pretty expensive..




Depending on what you want to do.  What are you referring to?

Fisrt, I was surprised that you want to stay in the Grove.  That's expensive.

Depending on what type of restaurant you want to eat at.  Fine Dining, family style-touristy?  

Shopping in general?  I could take you to the Sawgrass Mills Mall.    Top brand name clothing for real cheap!  It's an outlet store!

Try this.  www.sawgrassmillsmall.com

So, please elaborate on what you're referring to.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

eh, somethin decent but not like fancy schmancy

coconut grove is apparantly where my friend knows somebody and also we got a pretty good deal..


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm used to it.




I expected this type of response!  

Hey, where's Crash been??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hot guys dont talk to me




We'll see about all of that when your in Latin country!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

how far is that mall from coconut grove?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> eh, somethin decent but not like fancy schmancy
> 
> coconut grove is apparantly where my friend knows somebody and also we got a pretty good deal..




What hotel then?  I am curious?  Biltmore??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> how far is that mall from coconut grove?




Why?  Are you counting minutes on me??  

It's about 30 mins.  I can drive FASTER if need be!  You have to understand something. This mall could trap you for hours!!!!!  It's that f'n awesome!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

uve got mail


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

looks like i will have to bring lots of $$$


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

its not the minutes

just wanted to make sure it wasnt like an hour or more away..


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't think you have to bring lots of money.  (Wait, define what lots of money means??)  

Ya mean you don't want to go around the tri-county area like I do?  West Palm Beach-Coconut Grove-Ft. Lauderdale?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I dont know 

like I said, im not the one driving 

lots of money..um I dunno really Im poor

somebody rub my aching tummy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I expected this type of response!
> 
> Hey, where's Crash been??



heh heh....



have not seen him in a while


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

be back in a bit..


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I dont know
> 
> like I said, im not the one driving
> ...




Well, does that mean you're leaving it up to me to decide to drive there?  It doesn't matter to me because if that's something you'd like to do then I would love to take you there!  I always LOVE that mall!  

Then I can bring you to my gym which is minutes down the road!  



Now, you're aching tummy needs to be rubbed?  Wouldn't that make it feel worse?    Are you a kitten?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

I will be back myself!  I have to prepare for session #2  Workout


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I always LOVE that mall!


dave's a mall rat!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

A mall rat!  I'm not Shannon Doherty!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Burner,

What is on today/tonight's menu?

Chuck E. Cheese?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

why, you hungry?
I have a chicken thing uup in the fridge in about an hour, then find someting later. my cupboards are a bit bare....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 8, 2004)

howdy everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

it...is....ALIVE>..

hola, TGS!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello fellaz.  I am back to whore again.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

what..did you actually have to work??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ha ha.  Yes.  I'm off now.  I got off a couple of hours ago.  I took a long nap.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

me too!
just turned my chair to face away fropm everybody else..and put feet up.....
I don't think I will make the gym tonight...too damn tired..to ssquat


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Im taking some days off.  I not tired but I figured I take some time off from the gym.  I may go back tommorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I took a nap too, funny how we all did that


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

It's a bodybuilding anomally.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Well, I crashed both yesterday and today at around 4, 430 when my stomach was tooooo full to eat more but my blood sugar levels dropped

Reminds me why i was avoiding carbs to begin with


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Haha.  Talk about a seratonin attack.  I just had a bowl of cereal.  I'm waiting for my crash anytime now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

whats funny to me is on carb cycling 1g per bodyweight is considered low carb days

thats high carb to me!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

you still waeing your green and white robe? Niec, lazy Sunday for you?
If I could be wearing a robe.....I would be!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

<-- me now.

I wish I had off today.  Although I barely do anything at work but talk on a phone it would be relaxing to just stay home eat and get fat on the couch.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

the pic blew out on my 42" TV..

been....<gulp> reading more...


ALso been playng more games  on the 'puter. Friend has gotten me hooked on: americas army.
www.americasarmy.com
1st person shoot 'em up, tactics game. (IT'S FREE!)
I see to die alot. at least I am consecutive..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

im not getting fat im refeeding! 

no, i put on sweats burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

selma hayak is SO hot!
(fools rush in is on right now)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

I am a fan of Socom.  Ive been playing that ever since it came otu on PS2.  I'm a big ass kid.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> selma hayak is SO hot!
> (fools rush in is on right now)




Yea, I proposed to her already.  Were getting married in june.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im not getting fat im refeeding!


where did this load of crap come from?
you do, of course realize, I am not going to let you speak negatively..don't you?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im not getting fat im refeeding!
> 
> no, i put on sweats burner




Don't worry youre not gonna get fat.  Enjoy ma.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Yea, I proposed to her already.  Were getting married in june.


that was a restraining order, not a marriage certificate!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh yea....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

don is too cute to put a restraining order against


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Oh yea....


sorry, bro-
 but for some good news: I hear j'lo is available!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Awww.   Why thank you!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Im about to dump Selma.  Give me a min.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

any time!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Im about to dump Selma.  Give me a min.


let her down easy, bro-
those movie stars...drama queens!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yea man.  Maybe I'll make it all over the news with her. "Donifer!"


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey everyone!

Burner, your tv died?  Last night my video card burnt up and today I had to go out and buy a new video card, case, and power supply   Haha, but at least it looks better than my old stuff!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol  donnifer!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thats what i meant.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, but she has to be Donified first!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Yea man.  Maybe I'll make it all over the news with her. "Donifer!"


watch out for that pre-nup!
she needs her lovin' @ least 4 times / week!
better get the viagra!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

was'sup, eggs!
go to ebay!
I was trying to get a web cam...lost my bid by like, 11 seconds...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

I had one like that before.  Boy was she hard to keep up with.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

there was no lack of effort though?
your man hood's at stake!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

I couldnt go to eBay, my monitor didnt work!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

for that..I kinda wish I was 18 again.
ok, how about, I wish I  knew at 18 what I know now?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lol.  True.  She taught me stuff man.  It was insane.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I couldnt go to eBay, my monitor didnt work!


that would make things a bit difficult, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

In some things bro... but in other things, I'm glad I didnt know at 18 what I know now.  Would have been hell to pay


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

4x a week?  Hell, 4x a day might be hard to keep up with


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 4x a week?  Hell, 4x a day might be hard to keep up with


I get the feeling...when a certain someone gets to town...that won't be a problem for at least..the first couple of days?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

haha, my friend asked me to hang out and i turned him down so i can stay home and eat...thats dedication


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

Umm, never mind


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

Jenny and I?  Oh please, we're virgins!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yea I day I can give a go.  Dont know about a couple.  Id be drowning in ice packs for days.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jenny and I?  Oh please, we're virgins!


just like justin and brittney?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

stop ruining it for those of us who are telling the truth when we say we're virgins


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> stop ruining it for those of us who are telling the truth when we say we're virgins


Hey,. I'm a virgin-
I am born again clean and pure every 2nd thursday


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

That is me.  I havn't had !@##$ since it had me.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

Haha, I should probably let that one rest Burner less I get myself in trouble!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I didn't say a thing.
nope. not me. nope . nada. zilch. zip.

You're just gonna give each other alot of..eskimo kisses..

You going there, is she coming back here next time?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm going there in March, then I'm going to spend the summer over there with her   Then we're hoping she'll be back for the next school year!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm so bored


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

You too?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah, nice avi


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Me 3


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks,
Just sick of it all...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i hear u


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

I ma bored to.....watching the grammies.....this chick has a nice voice


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*silly pic*

here's a silly (and bad) pic of me dancing


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

I just cannot wait 'till winter is outta here.
Suffering a major case of "cabin fever".


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

was that at the roxy last night?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

dero, where are you from?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

no, cant u read it says WEDDING lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry, I am not that smart.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i did take a pic last night, just uploaded to my gallery


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

You've seen a pic of me,well if you take all of that silly stuff Cronno has added to it. 

So,which is it the ute or the lutte that is greek?Can never remember.


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> dero, where are you from?


From Mars...Can't you tell from my Avi???
He,he...Just north from you,by about 14 hrs.
In Ottawa Ontario.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

Looking at the background in that pic,it looks Greek to me,and since it's a wedding,I asumed that there was a Greek band.
Those 4 string intrument with a round body and a bent neck,is that an ute or a lutte?(Traditional Greeck instrument)
One is Greeck and the other is Lebanesse,not a mistake I like doing.If you know what I mean...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

there was a lot of hot muscular guys at roxy last night

makes me worry that every time i see a hot guy from now on im going to think hes gay


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

sorry dero dont know, and it was an italian wedding..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

now the bouzouki...thats definately greek


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

Ooops,my bad...sorry!


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> now the bouzouki...thats definately greek


Ummmm,what does the bouzouki look like?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> there was a lot of hot muscular guys at roxy last night
> 
> makes me worry that every time i see a hot guy from now on im going to think hes gay




My freinds that don't workout feel the same way.  they say that I am gay becasue I am so into my body and staying in  shape.


Since when did taking care of yourself dictate your sexual preferance?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

hello again!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

it doesnt pfunk (can i call u pat or patrick?)

i just think that since the pool of gay men is smaller they have more competition, therefore they have to look better to find lovers, hence why they tend to care about their looks more

i never said that a guy is gay if he takes care of his body
it just makes me a little wary that if i see a hot guy he COULD be gay  
btw i know ur not gay  


DERO: ill look for a pic of it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

you can call me patrick......I don't like pat very much.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

hi david! 

i dont get it, i think the new pic i posted in my gallery is a good one 
but my friend absolutely hates it he said i look wayyyyyy better in person and the pic doesnt do me justice (his words not mine)

 
oh and scroll up for a bad pic of me from the wedding i went to david


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

www.opabasile.com/ Basile%20&%20Bouzouki%202.htm

silly guy in a traditional costume holding a bouzouki

I was going to post a normal pic, but this one was too silly to pass up


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

shit, didnt work


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*bouzouki*

lets try this again


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

somebody talk to me


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: bouzouki*



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lets try this again


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

luckily greek guys dont dress like that anymore


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lol.   I was gonna say I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

I like the shoes...Thanks GBC,that's pretty close to the instrument I was earlier reffereing to,xcept the neck is bent at the head.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

no problem dero


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi david!
> 
> i dont get it, i think the new pic i posted in my gallery is a good one
> ...




Whatever that link you just posted caused my computer to shut down and freeze!  

Anyhoo, I saw that picture and trust me, I still stand where I stand on how I perceive you and in time, (March 13th)  I will like you A LOT more (as long as we don't get thrown in any Dade County jail!   )

So how are ya doin' tonight, hun?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> shit, didnt work




yeah, shit!  READ my LAST post about that link!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

which pic r u talkin about? gallery or the one i posted in the thread?

thread pic = bad

gallery pic = decent

at least my arms dont look as fat as they used to tho!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

to whom are you asking??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

YOU now stop neglecting me DAVID


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

Well if those pics don't do you justice,my ,my ,tssssssssssssss.
Hotty alert!!!
The pics themself are of poor quality,but the subject(you) is very good looking!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*blush* ty


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

You're welcomed...
So what's this,you meeting up with Dave in March?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I am goin down to florida for spring break and david is gonna come hang out with me


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> YOU now stop neglecting me DAVID




I'm NOT neglecting you!  Where did you get that from?

I'm trying to make NT's CD as we're speaking!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

what kind of CD? and wheres mine?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello Dero!!!  

Yes, GBC is gonnna have us *slammed* in some Dade County jail!  Someone post my bail for me!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> what kind of CD? and wheres mine?




The band that I am helping.  Booking, Mgmt., Song writing etc..  A little of everything for them!   

I'll give you one when I see you in March!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

me in jail???

I dont even drink and Im legal age to!

<ANGEL


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hello Dero!!!
> 
> Yes, GBC is gonnna have us *slammed* in some Dade County jail!  Someone post my bail for me!


He,he...Tell me 'bout da wabbits!!!He,he...EH Bubba???
When in the slammer,don't drop you bar of soap...So I've been told.


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

OK, Pardon me people for a few minutes!  I'm trying to find a blank CD rom and I may have to go to Walgreens!    Maybe I will delay this CD to NT!    I feel like NOT going to Walgreens now!


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, Pardon me people for a few minutes!  I'm trying to find a blank CD rom and I may have to go to Walgreens!    Maybe I will delay this CD to NT!    I feel like NOT going to Walgreens now!


*as dero hands a blank  CD-R to Dave...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i got about 90 of them here...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

la la la..


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Damn it!  It took me 10 mins to dump the songs down but unsuccessful!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

that sucks, talk to me instead lol


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> me in jail???
> 
> I dont even drink and Im legal age to!
> ...




You'll probably end up punching some hottie bc/ he grabs you on the dance floor!  

Me?  I'll be in the dark with some hottie all tongue tied!  I DO kiss on the first date.... if you call it a  date!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i got about 90 of them here...




I am SO happy for the two of you having plenty of CD-R's laying around! 

NT is going to be real happy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol

i kiss on the first date but meeting a guy in a club doesnt qualify as a first date


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> that sucks, talk to me instead lol




SHould I go to Checkers??


----------



## heeholler (Feb 8, 2004)

I just spent 3 hours on the phone with a friend from Florida. Woulda been on longer but my cell phone battery crapped out!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol
> 
> i kiss on the first date but meeting a guy in a club doesnt qualify as a first date




Oh, who was talking about kissing on the lips?    Depending on how "hot" she is!  Just kidding of course!  No oral on the first date!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I just spent 3 hours on the phone with a friend from Florida. Woulda been on longer but my cell phone battery crapped out!




He or she??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Hee fucks on the 1st date along with Dero!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Where did everyone go??  If you all don't come back soon, I'm leaving to go to Wendy's and getting some chili!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 8, 2004)

It's a he. One of my best friends. His girlfriend that he lives with is also a great friend of mine and her sister likes me.


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Tick tock tick tock....


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> It's a he. One of my best friends. His girlfriend that he lives with is also a great friend of mine and her sister likes me.




So what are you waiting for!?!?!!

Go GET HER!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.lifeismagic.com/freetea.htm

Based on the environment I see from those pictures, I am unsure of the freshness and quality of their tea!  It could be more like  PEE!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Where did Viv go now??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh, there's my baby!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

So what are you doing right now, Viv??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

I wonder if it's time I get a GF.  It hink though that if I do, my life will 180 again!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i was updating my journal

its hard to remember what u eat when u eat nonstop


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh well..... maybe I should leave then??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i was updating my journal
> 
> its hard to remember what u eat when u eat nonstop




Uhhhh.... just how many meals did you eat today??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol, they kinda faded into each other


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

I hope you like sleepless nights Viv!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, they kinda faded into each other



So I see your clearly defining the term "grazing" then?

cool!    I do that from time to time!  Especially with Chicken!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

why sleepless?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Don't forget, your nickname when I see you in the flesh is Sister C!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Be sure to respond promptly when I call you that!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> why sleepless?




You're coming to SFLA hun, not Osh Kosh, WI!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

oh i thought u meant tonight cuz of all i ate!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

im gonna crash soon..


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

So you didn't answer my questions


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im gonna crash soon..




That could be a good idea.  Part of exercising and fitness requires plenty of sleep in order to excel!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

greek:  you should check out your debut in Hi Dero


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol what r u doin silly


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol what r u doin silly




Nothing but the freebies and waiting for you to tell me you're going to bed!    (Since I bore you to death from time to time)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

i feel so ugh


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

How come?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

too much food


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Too much food?  Now I'm gonna go eat baby-doll!  And then, I amgoing to sleep!  I'm going to the gym tomorrow morning around 6:15 am

Take care sweetie and get some sleep yourself!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

good night hon


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Good Morning!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Good morning! 

Off to the gym!  Later!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Im stuck at work.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Eggs <------- Going to work


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Im stuck at work.




<----bored at work!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahh, thats the way it goes!  Talk to you later Don.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

Got huge exams today and tomorrow! Off to the gym to study


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, thats the way it goes!  Talk to you later Don.



True.  Later bro.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Got huge exams today and tomorrow! Off to the gym to study




I remember the early day when I went to the gym.  Now I can only go in the evenings .  Oh well gotta make the bread.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

hola Done!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sup David!  How everything in on your end of the world?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I remember the early day when I went to the gym.  Now I can only go in the evenings .  Oh well gotta make the bread.


I can't see how people can go to the gym at night! I'm way too tired at that point. I love getting up and starting my day off with a bang!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2004)

Get back to studying 

I love working out at night, so there


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Youre not the only one buddy.  I miss doing that but my job wont allow me.  I'm in here at 6am.  Plus i just spike myself preworkout and I'm good and bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

Well yeah, when I go into work it's not till 11am usually  If it was 6 I wouldn't be in in the morning either


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2004)

R u studying ?????


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm off to school. Exam is in like an hour. I'll try to study there


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

this carb cycling thing looks scary


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

HELLO AGAIN!  hEY gbc!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

hi david

how r u?

i dont feel so well


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

anybody here?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Im here.  Stuffing my face with peanut butter.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Mmmm Peanut butter


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

.....  None for you GBC!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

why not?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Didnt think PB was good for someone on a diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

lol premi

still need fat in the diet


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Sup David!  How everything in on your end of the world?




Sorry I never re-replied but it was slammed at work today!

So my apologies to you and Vivian!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

No prob bro.  Glad to hear from you anyways!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi david
> 
> how r u?
> ...




I'm feeling ticked off a little (personal things) but how are you feeling now???  (((HUG)))))


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Im here.  Stuffing my face with peanut butter.




What do you do to wash that stick stuff from the inside lining of your mouth??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

So what is everyone doing tonight??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What do you do to wash that stick stuff from the inside lining of your mouth??




I say fug it and leave it there.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Gross!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Helloooo!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Gross!!!


 JK bro.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Don!

It's funny that your certifications are the reverse of what I did.  In order to be able to train people in the gym I used to train people at (LA Fitness), the Manager told me I could (He was a GREAT FRIEND  ) was giving AMFPT classes and I took it and used it.  ACE was my first but awhile back.  The AMFPT is generally well enough and then from there it was Friends of Friend's for my clients which also drove in Strangers!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

WTH did Greeky go?  She always leaves when I come!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

You scare her david


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

I must've!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Scary kinda guy!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

David

I acutally got all the material for ACE first.  For some reason I am taking forever to get though.  I found AMFPT through a friend and found that the test was a piece of cake.  I passed of course and now I'm going for ACE.  Hopefully ISSA as well.  So on and so on.  The more the merrier.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

We'll see how scared she is when I see her in March!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> David
> 
> I acutally got all the material for ACE first.  For some reason I am taking forever to get though.  I found AMFPT through a friend and found that the test was a piece of cake.  I passed of course and now I'm going for ACE.  Hopefully ISSA as well.  So on and so on.  The more the merrier.




Well, I had talk to the owner of my gym and told him that I was NOT going to pay his rental fees bc/ the clients (6) I brought in are the ones that I train and if I can't then, I will have to put them into my old gym, LA Fitness!  He obliged!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

You're not going to hurt her are you?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Like give her a suplex on the beach or something...


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

That's NOT cool to say Justin!  Of course not!    If anything, I'm going to treat her like a queen!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I had talk to the owner of my gym and told him that I was NOT going to pay his rental fees bc/ the clients (6) I brought in are the ones that I train and if I can't then, I will have to put them into my old gym, LA Fitness!  He obliged!




Great business man


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I know David, was just playing with ya some.  I'm sure you'll treat her like a princess


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Like give her a suplex on the beach or something...




She's going to be in the Grove and I hope she does decide to go to South Beach!  I wonder if she knows that's a topless beach and also where they do photoshoots for both Female and Male models.  (Sometimes NUDE too!)


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I know David, was just playing with ya some.  I'm sure you'll treat her like a princess




I just hope she reads that you were kidding.  No need to put fright in that girl!  

BTW, Katie I will be meeting in a few days!!  

That, I'll have to travel above W. Palm Beach for but will be well worth the trip!  

NO PICTURES THOUGH!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Great business man




I used ot to just have a title and insurance!  

I did pretty well at that time.  I should've stayed with it though!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Justin!  Is Jenny still training people or does she not have time to do that anymore??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Why no picts?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

how far is south beach from the grove?


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Because I told her so!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Jenny isnt training right now... she's busy with school and getting herself to where she wants to be   Perhaps she'll train later on, but for the mean time she is taking a break from it


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Greek knows I was kidding David   I throw some funky stuff out there some times, so I'm sure she expects it


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> how far is south beach from the grove?



Not that far.  10 mins  

Or

are you wanting to go to the nude beach??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jenny isnt training right now... she's busy with school and getting herself to where she wants to be   Perhaps she'll train later on, but for the mean time she is taking a break from it




That is good!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

no nude beach for me

the most id ever consider is goin topless (for tanning purposes only )


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

There is more to life than 7% BF, barbells and dumb bells


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> There is more to life than 7% BF, barbells and dumb bells



OMG


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no nude beach for me
> 
> the most id ever consider is goin topless (for tanning purposes only )




I know.  

Topless?  Well, I bet there are many men that will be glad to apply lotion on you.......


..............



..................



............


................


............

With their tongues!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> There is more to life than 7% BF, barbells and dumb bells



Somebody ban that man!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> OMG




Yeah!!!  Is that a SHOCKER to you?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Hehe, yeah there is man... its easy to get caught up in things, but only by living a well rounded life will we be able to get old without regrets


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




Is that amusing to you?  Or, is that one of the naughty things your gonna "pull" in SFLA???


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm going to go wash todays regrets away with a big ol bath! 

Actually, sore as heck from my workout today.  Good stuff...

So, David and Greek are going to a topless beech in Florida?  Sounds like a good time... but really they should all be that way.   I mean, wear it if you want   In Italy the beaches where I lived were all topless.  It wasnt a big deal at all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, i doubt ill be goin topless

if i dont get my act together ill be wearin a shirt over my bikini


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats not a good idea... a bikini is alot more slimming than a shirt is.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm going to go wash todays regrets away with a big ol bath!
> 
> Actually, sore as heck from my workout today.  Good stuff...
> ...




No, I'm going in a suit like usual!  I don't play beach games anymore unless it's mtn bike riding and exercising!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

a bikini, slimming?? how do u figure?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, either way have fun... just remember its a bunch of people that you dont know and so you shouldnt worry what they are thinking.  Do what you do on Spring break because it brings you enjoyment.

Thats what I'm doing!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, i doubt ill be goin topless
> 
> if i dont get my act together ill be wearin a shirt over my bikini




Puh-lease!  Based on what I've already seen GBC, you don't have to wear a T-Shirt.  hell, you don't have to even wear a Bathing top!  

You look fine, hun.  Are you going to pre-tan b4 you get down here I hope!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

i always worry what people think

but i also want to look good for myself u know?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I'll leave that topic at that.  Just go have fun with David and party some for the rest of us freezing our butts off


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> a bikini, slimming?? how do u figure?




  Huh???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

me in a bikini =


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I know what you mean Greek   But hiding behind a shirt isnt going to be good for your self confidence, and you'll regret it I think.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well, either way have fun... just remember its a bunch of people that you dont know and so you shouldnt worry what they are thinking.  Do what you do on Spring break because it brings you enjoyment.
> 
> Thats what I'm doing!




I do REALLY well at night during spring break time in SFLA!!!  Now what I mean, Justin?    girls gone @#$@%@#$% wild!!    (And here, in SFLA, it's the damn truth! )  (Of course, so isn't any spring break anywhere!!!)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh, a said a bikini is more slimming than wearing a shirt over it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> me in a bikini =


hell you should see me in one


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Bath time, talk to you peeps later!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I have Chronic... I'm still recovering


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i always worry what people think
> 
> but i also want to look good for myself u know?




Most of us always wonder what others think........


You do look good overall!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

lol crono

bye eggsy weggsy 

I actually have a sheer black shirt that  looks kinda cute over my bikini..


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> me in a bikini =




C;mon now!  Why barf??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> hell you should see me in one




Nope, but I wouldn't mind seein Titanya in one!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Bath time, talk to you peeps later!




Bath??  Literally?/ Are yoo going to let Calgon CUM take U away!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol crono
> 
> bye eggsy weggsy
> ...



Hmmnn... Interesting, but don't wear it on South Beach!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

cuz i have a fatttt tummyyyyyy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

yo i will look extra bad next to all the superhotties


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

hmmmnnnn... I wouldn't know that.  doesn't appear that way in the pics you recently submitted!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

thats cuz u r blind


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yo i will look extra bad next to all the superhotties




What superhotties??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thats cuz u r blind




I am??  Let me go recheck then!    There like 6 pages back!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya know, once again, it's not all about whose body is better or hotter or whose prettier!  It's NOT a fashion show all thim time down there!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

i heard south beach has very hot women..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

i have about a month...


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Found the pics!

- Saw pic #1 and shirt is down at the jeans.  No conclusion drawn and it look pretty good, too!

- Pic #2 and a little child has her arm around your waist.  Still no conclusion

- Pic 3- Face only and what a sexy look you have!    Other Drawn conclusion.  What a great overall hottie you are!


----------



## vanity (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i heard south beach has very hot women..




haven't u heard, hot women are no longer on style.
nowadays tepid women are all the rage.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i heard south beach has very hot women..




So.  Most of them are gold diggers and/or bitches!  Most real men are NOT turned on by that!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

women...


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i have about a month...




For what?  To improve on what is "greater" already??


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

tell her david


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> women...




You pop in like every 10th posts!!

Hey, did you see my bathing suit comment about Tit??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> tell her david




She hates it when I'm honest!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You pop in like every 10th posts!!
> 
> Hey, did you see my bathing suit comment about Tit??



In addition to, DERO would be VERY HAPPY!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah yeah yeah

i dont buy it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

my teeth hurt! UGH


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Well you should because I like you and I want you to succeed in your goals etc.  Just wait, Sister Christian... Wait till' I see you in March!!!  It'll be hard to blink when I'm looking you face to face, eyeball to eyeball telling you the same stuff here but 10 fold!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my teeth hurt! UGH



Why do your teeth hurt?  Do you not brush your teeth??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

lmao, of course i brush them

my wisdom teeth r comin out


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I need some food... going to eat!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lmao, of course i brush them
> 
> my wisdom teeth r comin out






Oh, you better fix that pain before March!!!  No complaining about Teeth now!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I had mine pulled when I was 17


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I need some food... going to eat!




First you take a Calgon bath and now you post that your gonna eat!  What's next?  

Stay online dammit!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I had mine pulled when I was 17




Novacaine, percocets, demoral or vicadin?  Or, all of the above?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

I get to keep mine...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Going to the dining hall   Back in a little bit!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

All the good stuff David 

They had to cut into the bone...

Then I bled for weeks afterwards. Fortunately, they gave me the good stuff.  I was awake about 1 hour a day for a week


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Eggs is going to mow down some corndogs!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I get to keep mine...




I think you should have them pulled for the fun of it!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> All the good stuff David
> 
> They had to cut into the bone...
> ...




GREAT?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

NO CORNDOGS!



Jenny would be nagging me for a week about it.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Haha, well... its a story to tell 

Okay, off to get food.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Eggs is going to mow down some corndogs!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL...  5 corndogs has 900 cals!  Great for "The Bulk"


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Do you like corndogs or something??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

They arent bad...


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL...  5 corndogs has 900 cals!  Great for "The Bulk"




Might as well have half portions of Chinese food, 2 whoopers or Fried chicken for 900 cals!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Whoppers are gross!  Fried chicken is ok, and so is chinese food.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> They arent bad...




That crappy breading over a pork dick?  It's all yours and Eggs!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

I DONT eat fast food...  Overall I am on a pretty strict/clean bulk.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

mmmm im hungry too


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

What do you think a Corndog is?  Skinless-Boneless filet mignon like?    It takes microwave seconds or 10 mins baking in the oven.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

I just ate... im full.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> mmmm im hungry too




when weere out in SFLA, everytime you say that, I'm gonna make sure you EAT!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just ate... im full.




Corndogs??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I ate some the other day.  My dad gave me a case of like 50 of em.  I dont eat them alot.  Maybe eaten 10.... that was all in the same day too lol


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

PASTA is great to eat at midnight!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Corndogs??



NO! 

I ate a "Mudge Meal"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, im probably going to have eggs


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, I ate some the other day.  My dad gave me a case of like 50 of em.  I dont eat them alot.  Maybe eaten 10.... that was all in the same day too lol




How about donating to starving kids foundation??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> NO!
> 
> I ate a "Mudge Meal"




I know.. you mentioned this before!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry.  Dont feel like donating my food.  I donated 30$ to the cops this year to take under priveladged(sp) kids christmas shopping though.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, im probably going to have eggs




You should fry them in crisco!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

ewwww why?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You should fry them in crisco!!


Seriously?


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sorry.  Dont feel like donating my food.  I donated 30$ to the cops this year to take under priveladged(sp) kids christmas shopping though.




That doesn't count!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ewwww why?




It was Mexican joke!   My mexican friend did this one time and I almost yacked but laughted forst then yacked!  (barf)


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Hooray for the DEVIL!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Hooray!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

hmmmm 10 whites is a lot


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That doesn't count!



Why not?  Atleast I try to help.  I was also thinking about that christian childrens fund...  80 cents a day isnt bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

but i need 35g protein..


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> but i need 35g protein..




10 is good!!!  I ate the other day and it wasn't enough!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why not?  Atleast I try to help.  I was also thinking about that christian childrens fund...  80 cents a day isnt bad.




That's aOK but they need food to eat!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

i dont feel like cracking 10 eggs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Went to the dining hall and all they had was a nacho bar and hamburgers.

I'm going to write the management there and tell them what idgets they are.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

cant you eat a hamburger w/o the bun?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Cursing removed from above post


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats still crappy and loaded with saturated fats... and they stopped making burgers right as I came in either way so it wasnt really an option.

I could have had cereal loaded with sugar and squirted mustard and ketchup in my mouth like in Dumb and Dumber


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I meant mine


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

i wonder if anybodys goin to ask me to be their valentine this year, doesnt look like it

damn my teeth hurt

oh oh i can have a piece of chicken so i dont need to eat a million eggs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

For dinner I think chicken is better, but for breakfast eggs rock!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Where did David go?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Working on a paper in Human Resources, I find it kind of interesting.  Its fun dealing with people issues.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i wonder if anybodys goin to ask me to be their valentine this year, doesnt look like it
> 
> damn my teeth hurt
> ...


I'll be you valentine cause I don't have one either. But I do have several pieces of chicken breast that I just cooked up with some yams that I am going to eat!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

My mom is the benefits administrator for HR.  She works for IHC (intermountain health care).  She hates it...  Dealing with people that hav cancer or health probs is hard.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

I still didn't get tit her cookie flowers today.  Got too lazy, I barely left the house


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm still planning on (not) going tomorrow to place the order


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

She's going to be pissed


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

hell she broke it to me today that she wants to go to Rainforest Cafe for Valentine's.  If we do that fuck the damn cookie, I won't be eating for a month after paying for _that_ meal!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

They have some decent priced salads and stuff


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

But yeah, you'll be living on bread and water 

The things we do for love


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

eww rainforest cafe sucks


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

hell I owe it to her.  She tends to pay for our groceries, movies, etc. more often than I do


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

And plus, its kinda good to keep the girlfriend happy... because you know, they could make life hell in lots of ways


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

yes, someone has the make the sandwiches after sex


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I need Jenny to cook for me.  I can just be her half naked assistant


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

rock I am afraid that firestorm may be creating a whore thread to rival your own.  Bewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

At 620 pages, no thread rivals this one


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Except my journal!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh wait, was that 620 pages or 620 letters?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Yea I found 2 journals of yours... Maybe if you timesed them both by 10 and combined them..? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> rock I am afraid that firestorm may be creating a whore thread to rival your own.  Bewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare


Thanks for the heads up, but nothing can compare to this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

I just read his thread. The name should be changed to the Fire and Jenny whore thread 

For all the time she gets on us for whoring eggs, she does a good job in that thread  J/K!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 10, 2004)

Uh huh!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> At 620 pages, no thread rivals this one



Oh?  Well, if TGS was able to whore and only"if" I was willing, I could respark up the POST WHORE THREAD" and make it really competitive but it would be only me in it and real BORING!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I just read his thread. The name should be changed to the Fire and Jenny whore thread
> 
> For all the time she gets on us for whoring eggs, she does a good job in that thread  J/K!




We could go into Eggs's journal and tell em' how much we love him too and join Jenny. Then, when it comes down to it and finger pointing.... it would go to her!  

OK dumb idea. We'll leave that love and post and stuff to Justin's woman!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> We could go into Eggs's journal and tell em' how much we love him too and join Jenny. Then, when it comes down to it and finger pointing.... it would go to her!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey my little Swedish gal!!!!  I almost signed off to go to the gym until I saw your reply!  

No gym for now.  I must whore.  Can I blame you for it?!?!  

Just kidding!   Good to see you online!!!!!  But really, I have to go bc/ I am going to the gym...

South Beach  (Business) (Music)
Coral Springs (Other Business)  
West Palm Beach )Trainer)

If your bored.  Pull a map and see the driving distance for today!  It's ridiculous!!!

HAve a great day or night (whichever it is for you.  I forget!)


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, all that has to be done by two o'clock and it's 8:00 already!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Coral Springs (Other Business)


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2004)

I just got back from the cookie/flower store.  FUCK THAT!  The prices were fucking rediculous.  even if I wasn't a college student those prices were fucking stupid.  I'll get her a cookie and flowers, but that's playing God putting them together, especially for $15 a cookie!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




Why the "finger" waggering??


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I just got back from the cookie/flower store.  FUCK THAT!  The prices were fucking rediculous.  even if I wasn't a college student those prices were fucking stupid.  I'll get her a cookie and flowers, but that's playing God putting them together, especially for $15 a cookie!




Just how big is this "ROTTEN STINKIN' OVERPRICED " cookie?


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

WTF is everyone??

Unfortunately my night is not done yet either!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Im here.  Just lurking in the shadows....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Need to fill out my journal... so I will be back in a few.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

Esco here!.  Hows everyone?  Just finished cheating again.  Got damn it!  I'm done.  Back to the gym tommorow.  I'm focused man!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I just got back from the cookie/flower store.  FUCK THAT!  The prices were fucking rediculous.  even if I wasn't a college student those prices were fucking stupid.  I'll get her a cookie and flowers, but that's playing God putting them together, especially for $15 a cookie!


sorry, I think I should clarify on something, it's $15 a cookie and the minimum to be a bouquet of flower-cookies is 3 cookiess.  See my point?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Yea fuck that!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello people!  Where is Greeky?  She's logged on!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 10, 2004)

I dont know Chronic, all those cookies and flowers... what the hell is a $15 cookie?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Man... no new posts for the last 30mns or so.  IM is making me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

See what I mean not 1 post in any of the forums!  WTF!  Im going to go insane... Or start digging up OLD threads.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree P.  I know there was a day when the boards were extremely active.  But they've always gone through dry spells.  Hopefully some day it'll pick up again.  I mean seriously, IM used to be the highlight of my day.  Not that my life suked lol, just that the boards were that much fun.  It wouldn't be this slow even on the weekend.  I dunno, we'll see


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I agree P.  I know there was a day when the boards were extremely active.  But they've always gone through dry spells.  Hopefully some day it'll pick up again.  I mean seriously, IM used to be the highlight of my day.  Not that my life suked lol, just that the boards were that much fun.  It wouldn't be this slow even on the weekend.  I dunno, we'll see


of course that was back before the place was overrun by women.  Now it's been over run by youngsters.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

True dat.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

word


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Mega Bump!  Everyone is slacking like me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

was'sup, dones!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hows it going bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

gonna be a  L O N G day....went to bed @ 9:30 pm..woke up involountary @ 0130..and been more or less awake since...have to sit in front of the @@@@@@@ machine until 6pm..and thrh try and drag my ass to the gym afterwards...

you?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Dude!  I had the same prob last night.  I went to sleep at 11:00 and had trouble sleeping.  I had to wake up at 4:30 for work.  I think I drank to much water and well I had frequents trip to the john.  So that may have been it.  Anyways for me I think it is going fast.  I have a team meeting in a bit and then a break.  Currently I am on lunch.  I'll be free of the phone over 2 hours.  Yes!!!!!!!  Then it off for the next 2 days.  I plan on hitting the gym hard the next couple of weeks.  I had a cheat week with no gym that I am sure may have set me back a couple of days.  1 or 2 lbs of fat.  I am sure.  My cheats meals are not to play with.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

according to j'bo..ALL my meals are chest meals!


I even took a couple slepeing pills beforehand, as I thought it might happen..it still didn't work..

I have dome that w/ the water when I was on mids. I had to make sure I stopped drinking by 0300. (got home and into bed by 0630) so have enough time to make sure I would wake up during the day....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Haha.  Cheats kill!  Im focused now though man.  Gym time tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Haha.  Cheats kill!  Im focused now though man.  Gym time tonight!


I had kind of an embarrassing thing happen to me last night in the gym.
I got stuck under neath my squat bar. I failed out..and the bar wouldn't 'stop'..
Luckily, I had my safety bars in place....was able to 'scooch' out from underneath it..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

It happens bro.  I have almost died on the bench b4.  I scream 4!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

heh heh...I got stuck on decline bench once.....
same thing...took a couple minutes before someone walked past.
"hey, bud- could ya give me a hand here?"


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yea its sucks when that happens.  But bro will be back soon.  Team meeting time. GRRR!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Man... no new posts for the last 30mns or so.  IM is making me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

am actually reading about....nutricion...for me...the great unknown..


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> according to j'bo..ALL my meals are chest meals!
> 
> 
> ...



Chest Meals?  Is that I new diet??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

yep! chest meals! proven to make your chest get bigger one way or another, guranteed!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

30 day money back gurantee!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmm, its been pretty quiet in here lately


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I wonder why


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm friggin hungry.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

No funny stories to read during the day while at work


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I just had some Chili, it was good, and an apple


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Gonna attempt to cut pretty soon as a part of the IM online comp


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I've got another 4.5 more hours until I may win my bid on a  web cam....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I just had some Chili, it was good, and an apple


I"ve got an apple. A green one. I bought them @ Sams. red apples, green apples and oranges. The one red apple I tried yesterday sucked. It was 'mushy'. I like crispy.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

ebay eh?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I always try to cut around this time


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Of course just to look good around the pool


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't know why, I am married


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Don't know why, I am married


lte'ss ee, you do it for you..and admit it, you wanna see if you can still get the girl's attention..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Link me so I can beat you.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

But I guess you like to feel like the opposite sex is attracted to you


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I was thinking the Same thing Don


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> But I guess you like to feel like the opposite sex is attracted to you


I dunno...kuso seems to like it when same sex are attracted to him...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Just finishing up bulking probably weighing in 233lbs


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I dunno...kuso seems to like it when same sex are attracted to him...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Feel pretty fat


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I AM pretty fat..


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

This is the heaviest I have been since I came back from the first year of university.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> ebay eh?


yep. ebay.
gotta love it!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

But I sure as heck don't look as fat, I guess that is a good thing


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hook us up with a link so we can beat ya


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Gonna get my BF% taken this weekend


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Damn is that gonna be scary


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

but it is a necessary evil


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

gotta make sure I am losing that Hard earned Fat


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

then what to do?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I think I will cycle 4 week bulks with 2 week cuts until, I go for a serious bulk again


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Pretty scary I got my next year planned out nutrition wise and I am not even close to being a bodybuilder


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I guess I am a control freak


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

We need TGS to come back and whore in here


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

he was hilarious


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

always knew how to spark a conversation


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

it seems everyone chats at night


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

not me


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

tonite I play hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

if I don't play hockey, by the time Eat dinner, workout and maybe get in a couple of episodes of the Simpsons I have no time


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Finishing up the Baby room


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

My wife had her baby shower on sunday


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

So I get to assemble


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

which is cool


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I like being the handyman


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Wife was at the doctor this morn


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Said the baby was sitting really low


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

and that she lost a pound


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Those are both signs, I think


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

That would be pretty cool if she went early


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Due date isn't until march 10th


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I know she would be really happy


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Still hasn't sunk in yet for me


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I need something Tangable


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Will probably be overwhelmed when the day comes


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I wish I knew whether it was a boy or a girl


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I think it is a girl


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

doesn't bother me either way


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Wife thinks it is a boy


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

40 weeks is freaking long time to wait


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I just want a insta baby


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

My wife is all belly


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Which is good


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

but that is just my selfish prick side shining through


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

She said she can't wait lose the weight


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I told here not to worry about it, until she is not breast feeding anymore


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Gotta make sure the Baby is getting the proper nutrients


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow I have pretty much a whole page to myself


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

I guess I scared off Don and Burner


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Lol, Im here man.  I got tied up with some work.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Work is pretty slow this time of year here


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I was getting some ....some...healthy food....
yeah...healthy..thats it!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

just did my checkbook...ouch. I need to make more money..much more!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah and give some to me


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yea bro.  I opened a paypal account so you can donate to my supplementation.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

supplement? Drink water! best natuarl suppliment out there!

You want to take some of my bills? How about the big ones? Tha would be great!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2004)

Tell ya what I could be a bill, with weekly payments


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

male prostitute, eh? Gee...that's really tempting.....NOT!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm STILL high bidder! Wahoo!
I'm gonna get my camera...I'mn gonna get my camera....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

wahoo! got my web cam...I get to share pics with hotties..like..j'bo..hmmmm......
I think I will be on the winning side of that deal..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yaye!  You should have linked me so I can outbid you.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

they have another one ready for you! 20.00!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

it got bumped once, raising me 4.00!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

my apple is yummy....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it got bumped once, raising me 4.00!


but it is mine! MINE!
my precious!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Alright Smeigle.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I need to leave here...the artificial air / light is affecting me,,,


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Alright Smeigle.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

...AND...it didn't snow here too much...just enough to make roads slippery and sloppy.
here's to you, Mother Nature!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I just washed the truck!
biatch!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I took back a gift my girlfriend bought me for Christmas and got a really cool dust buster thing. It has 14 different attatchments. (Chrono, don't get excited)
It will be great for vaccuming our vehicles, stairs and all hard to reach places and more convenient than full sized vaccum.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Burner you keep me laughing bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

well, gonna have to put that on the back....oops, never mind.
Time to go!
Later!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 11, 2004)

I can't believe all the whoring going on in here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 11, 2004)

it's gut wrenching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 11, 2004)

downright yucky!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 11, 2004)

and so much harder with only 56K


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Satan I'm afraid to say that I have become a whore.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)

Crack my knuckles and jump for joy


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)

Got a clean bill of health from Dr. McCoy!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)

Ehh... That is from Star Trek. The crack my knuckles.....


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)

Now I lay's my head to sleep


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)

'cause I'm tired goodnight my peeps...


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh yeah that last one was by me. An unoriginal original...


----------



## heeholler (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

there once was a man called heeholler
he worked hard to earn his dollar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

he worked by day
he whored by night


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

he could never catch burner, 
not with all his typing might


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

haha, good one burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

he joked on-line
he told us tales


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

he listened to the PT,s like: 
Hard as Nails


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

ohhh!
There's an idea...make a rhyme with using a member in it!
go for it!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

smiling ain't gonna cut the cheese, pal! Get to rhyme whorrin!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh I'm good at that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

let's go, man! I amn waiting for my coffee..I need to be entertained..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

i just got writers block! GRR!   The messed up thing about it is that I rap.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

there is a gyu in my gym...was told he about 23 yrs old....he weighs in at 288 friggin pounds!
that's 90 pounds MORE than I weigh! He's a BIG boy! I think he almost can't fit thru a door way.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> i just got writers block! GRR!   The messed up thing about it is that I rap.


yo, take it back to 8 mile!
 whos' down with the 3-1-3?
raise your hands in the air...even if ya just don't care


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I used to weigh 280 at 5'4.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

holy sumo wrestler!
you mustr have looked like cartman!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

"YOu must respect mah "ahthor-it tie!"


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL.  Yea man.  I was a house.  Glad I shedded all of it.  I feel much better now.  I was sooooooo out of shape.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

hey...don't kid yourself! round IS a shape!

well, if u went from cartman sized to the look in your avi..then ya dun good, son!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks man.  Yea round is a shape.  I use that to joke some times.  "I'm in shape...I'm round!"  Im bulking now.  I lost a good amount of muscle.  GRRR!   I messed up on my last cut though.  I slashed carbs way too much.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

I gotta be honest...nutricion is at a loss to me. I eat or at least try to eat reasonable. There is a thread here I was just looking at a bit ago, if you like to eat..be suprised how many here say they hate to eat..same old thing. SOrry, life is too short to not enjoy ones sealf. I believe in moderation. But I am not going to go to extremes. Like white rice vs brown rice. Personally, I cannot stand brown rice. I won't eat the shit. 
So, instead of taking me ** time to reach my goals, it will take me *** time to reach my goals. Am  chinky? yep., Would I like to drop that weight? yep. SO, I restrict a little more...and make sure I do my cardio, and then I will be good to go. Unless I want to crash course it, more or less and get down quick.
just my philosophy.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

How about wild rice?  Thats waaaay better than white rice!  Of course it costs a good bit more too 

Hows it going B?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

good, you?
wild rice? hmm..will look into it.
how's classes going?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I totally agree bro.  In the off season I can give a fuck how I look.  That is the reason they made sweater/hoodies and sweats.  I'll worry about shredding in march - april.  I was also part of that thread.  I said I hate the healthy shit that I eat.  Well some things at least.  I love me a fat nasty cheesecake and a fatty cheat meal at least once a week.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

I love healthy food 

But I have to admit, every now and then its nice to drop in and grab a cheesecake.  Notice I didnt say a piece of cheesecake   Love that stuff!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

For some reason a lot of BBers have cheesecake as there favorite cheat food.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

I try and avoid the obvious bad foods. I did have McD's for breaky today..almost didn't make it to work on time..and had to get here, so no time to eat..so, of to Mc D's to cure that.
I love junk food, but resist as much as possible. I eat Ben and Jerries, maybe twice per year (I can't put the container down until it is gone) so take care of that craving on a rare occasion.
If I can make myself do the necesarry cardio, I'd be much better off. Like tonight, I ma notgoing to do my back. I am still tired from legs and delts (last two days) so nto going to lift tonight. Might force myselg to do cardio,....and abs. My least two favorite things to do.
I used to like to run, but that was a long time ago. Too cild to go out now. I think it read 0 degrees on the way in today...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Everythings going good for me B... just working, school, the regular.  Classes are good, not overly exciting, but I'm definitely not complaining about that.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats your split looking like B?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I love healthy food
> 
> But I have to admit, every now and then its nice to drop in and grab a cheesecake.  Notice I didnt say a piece of cheesecake   Love that stuff!


I lovemost things too...chicken and rice....chicken and salad...
I love shicken..and I can bbq it with the best of 'em!

Wierd thing: Whe I was in Italy, I was a pasta eatin'  fool! (It was easy to make: boil water, throw in noodles, boil noodles till tender, drain noodles)

I weighed in never over 175lbs..and only ran occasionally. nothing to make habbit. Now, I rarely eat apsta (it is supposedly bad) and I weight about 195 - 200 lbs.....and am more active..go figure...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

The weather can have an effect on motivation.  My motivation was shot a week ago.  But the reason was my workouts sucked ass big time.  I finally felt a pump when I went back yesterday and took some swole v 2.  Its on my "A" list now.  I can not stand legs and abs.  But oh well gotta do them.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Whats your split looking like B?


you haven't checked my new journal?
1)chest / bis
2)legs
3)off
4)delts / tris
5) back
6) off
7) off / repeat if feel good
I a still doing my workout, but on gopros set scheme, sort of. I work on 4 week schedules, not three. three throws me off.
I will add in another reps week. His goes: power/reps/shock. I will do: power/reps/reps/shock
see how that goes.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I also took a week break ate shit so that may have helped me a bit.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you haven't checked my new journal?
> 1)chest / bis
> 2)legs
> ...



Are you doing PRRS?  Oh yea you are.  I'm doing that too.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> The weather can have an effect on motivation.  My motivation was shot a week ago.  But the reason was my workouts sucked ass big time.  I finally felt a pump when I went back yesterday and took some swole v 2.  Its on my "A" list now.  I can not stand legs and abs.  But oh well gotta do them.


if ya read my journal...I had an embarrassing moment on squats the other day...I got stuck under my weight...I actually didn't get stuck, it failed and I had to let it go down to thte safety bars, and scooch out from underneath it..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Are you doing PRRS?  Oh yea you are.  I'm doing that too.


yep.
like I said..I cannot do a three week workout. just throws me off. I will not take a week off, as he suggested. I tried to think of a way to do that, (do cardio all that week, do light weights that week...nope. Just add in another week of is routine, and the reps week sounds the best and go with that)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

My Split is gonna be like this on PRRS

1 Chest/Back
2 Arm/Delts
3 Cardio
4 Off
5 Legs
6 Off
7 Same crap but start the rep range week.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

wow..you've got the strength to do both chest and back on the same day? I suppose I could, just not used to it..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Been doing it for years bro.  The 4 th week(suggested week off) you may wanna do 2 or 3 carido session and work abs.  Just a suggestion that I just thought about.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

I fell kind of bad. there is this guy in my gym. nice guy. He loves doing traps. I can do my whole workout, let's say, 12 sets. he will still be doing shrugs. I kinda joked about taht last night. I had done my delts. Total of 6 sets of mil press, 4 sets of lat raises, 3 sets pec dec, 4 sets of dips before I ran out of time...he did bb shrugs the whole time. He told me he still has db shrugs to do, then about 1/2 hours for his back. 3 sets. I gave him 'the look' and knowing me a sarcastic remark. You spen over an hour on a small muscle group like traps, and do three measly sets on back, one of the biggest, most important groups on your body?
hmm...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

maybe. we'll see.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

AHHHHH!  IM OUT OF OATS!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I fell kind of bad. there is this guy in my gym. nice guy. He loves doing traps. I can do my whole workout, let's say, 12 sets. he will still be doing shrugs. I kinda joked about taht last night. I had done my delts. Total of 6 sets of mil press, 4 sets of lat raises, 3 sets pec dec, 4 sets of dips before I ran out of time...he did bb shrugs the whole time. He told me he still has db shrugs to do, then about 1/2 hours for his back. 3 sets. I gave him 'the look' and knowing me a sarcastic remark. You spen over an hour on a small muscle group like traps, and do three measly sets on back, one of the biggest, most important groups on your body?
> hmm...




There is an ecto guy at my gym.  He works out 7 days a week for about 2 hours.  I ask him why does he stay so long?  He says hes trying to keep his cut.  Im like dude all you need is an hour.  You gonna freaking overtrain.  Then he wonders why he looses weight instead of gaining.  What an ass.  I also told him why do you care for a sixpack in the winter?  Ha ha!  Didnt give me much of an answer though.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

have some eggs....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I had my last bit of oats now Im out. GRRR!  Gotta run to Costco to get some.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> There is an ecto guy at my gym.  He works out 7 days a week for about 2 hours.  I ask him why does he stay so long?  He says hes trying to keep his cut.  Im like dude all you need is an hour.  You gonna freaking overtrain.  Then he wonders why he looses weight instead of gaining.  What an ass.  I also told him why do you care for a sixpack in the winter?  Ha ha!  Didnt give me much of an answer though.


sa far as the 6-pack goes..I ebtcha I will never have one. Daon't care if I don't.
I would like to get to a trim, lean stomach, and then maintain it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I had my last bit of oats now Im out. GRRR!  Gotta run to Costco to get some.


day off today?
I have this weekend off. I work every other weekend.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea.  I got today and tommorow off. I already went to the gym.  The workout rocked again. I'm gonna cook some spahghetti in a bit.  Relax, play video games, and eat all day.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

I gotta call around and find a steak house that is taking reservations for Saturday.
I'm a bit late with my creative ideas..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Im gonna send flowers to my girl.  Dunno if we are gonna do anything.  I doubt it since her sis is in town.  Oh well it will keep me from "bad food."


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

well...you could always have ...both sisters..and be the envy of all men here for Valentines....

(Had to be said)
I got mine a nice card, a stuffed bull dog (she loves them) and dinner. Basic, good stuff


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Haha.  Wouldnt that be something!  To have both. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

twins......
yeah.......
you would go down in history..and make the front page of Maxim!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

What's up everyone, what happened to the rap/rhyming? I was looking forward to some good stuff when I got back.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

it seemed to fizzle..fo' rizzo'
where's your input?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I could rhyme, but I just don't have the time


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

wow..you're a poet...but  just can't show it...


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hola!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

actually, I didn't know it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, we all have to write one sentence but it has to rhyme with the person above us


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, when I went to school before I could drive, I rode a bus


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

:huh:


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Well, when I went to school before I could drive, I rode a bus



Was that a "Short" bus??    Just kidding!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually that won't work because we'll always be rhyming "us"


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

:duh:


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

huh??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

I just wanted to pop in and say...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

hey


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

BABS!!! How are you doing Hon?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello sweetie!!!

How are ya feeling??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Babs!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope youre recovering well.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

hey babs! hope you stay here a dwell....
(rhyme fellas! don't letteh beautiful lady distract you from your mission!)


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Burner, what are you talking about?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm still recovering from Mondays Surgery.

I have sad news


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Uh oh...Whats the sad news?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Okay.  I have endometriosis right.  Went in Monday to have it removed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

When I woke up after surgery, my doctor told me I have severe endometriosis.  On top of that, it has spread to my


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Colon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Feb 24th.  I see my doctor again


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

We then discuss whether to go with a complete hysterectomy or


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Hormone therapy.....HOPING that will burn the endo off my colon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Mean while, I'm freaking out thinking...........


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I just did reseach on that.  That really sucks.  So whats next?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

This could spread even more if we wait and do therapy


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I see.  So you never relized any pelvic pain prior to your suregery?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

So..........on the 24th.........I'm going to elect my doctor do a complete hysterectomy and partial removal of my colon.....................................


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

well, then go after it and destroy it! Can't have you sick!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

EXACTLY!  DONT LET IT GET YOU DOWN.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I see.  So you never relized any pelvic pain prior to your suregery?




Pain is far from what I experience......................it's horror


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> EXACTLY!  DONT LET IT GET YOU DOWN.




I'm trying not to let it bug me............it's just my whole life..........if something could go wrong, it will and would.

I feel like nothing has ever been in my favor.

You know 

I need a shoulder


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Babsie!   I hope everything will be OK.  I wish there was something that we or I could do for you.  I can only pray for the great outcome.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Very understandable, I wish I could give you a hug!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm trying not to let it bug me............it's just my whole life..........if something could go wrong, it will and would.
> 
> I feel like nothing has ever been in my favor.
> ...




I have had my ups and downs as well.  I almost died after my surgery a couple of months ago.  Just keep your head up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, then go after it and destroy it! Can't have you sick!





That's what I'm thinking.  I just hope my doctor agress with my reasonings.

My mom and dad do not want me to get a hysterectomy.  And I don't want that..........BUT, if it's going to help me and it will prevent this stuff from spreading.............. why not?

I can tell ya............my dad is in fear i'll turn into a Biziatch......................That's his only reasonings


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea you have mine to lean on too.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

You guys are great!  I'm going to need a lot of support.  I'm already feeling the emotional rollar coaster affects..................


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> That's what I'm thinking.  I just hope my doctor agress with my reasonings.
> 
> My mom and dad do not want me to get a hysterectomy.  And I don't want that..........BUT, if it's going to help me and it will prevent this stuff from spreading.............. why not?
> ...




Do what you gotta do Babs.  It's for your well being.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> You guys are great! I'm going to need a lot of support.




Hey I see everyone on IM like family.  Its always the same people.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I could give you guys a big hug


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I wish I could give you guys a big hug


  On your forhead.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news Babs, but you'll be back better than ever.

:Superbighug:


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 12, 2004)

hello everyone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Babs, I'm here for you along with everyone else! I'll say a prayer for you! Remember, while good things don't always happen God can take the bad and turn it to good! I strongly believe that, you just have to give it over and give him a chance


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Amen Rock!

I'm glad to announce that I have officially become an "IM Elite Member!"

Yaye!!   Just waiting on Prince to fully let me through the door.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome dude!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Amen Rock!
> 
> I'm glad to announce that I have officially become an "IM Elite Member!"
> ...




He lost the key, dude!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Babs-
All things will work out. They usually do. 
Wouldn't worry about teh hysterectomy. No biggie, unless you REALLY wanted more kids. 
My mom had one..and she is still the sweetest woman on the planet. (just don't be around her when the Steelers are playing/losing)


As far as that hug, I will take a rain check, in the hopes that we meet up some day!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Sorry Babs, I'm here for you along with everyone else! I'll say a prayer for you! Remember, while good things don't always happen God can take the bad and turn it to good! I strongly believe that, you just have to give it over and give him a chance





It's okay.  Nothing you can or could do.

Thanks, I'll take all the prayers I can get.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Babs-
> All things will work out. They usually do.
> Wouldn't worry about teh hysterectomy. No biggie, unless you REALLY wanted more kids.
> ...




That's the thing.  I didn't know if I wanted anymore children and now I'm also feeling selfish.  Like, what if I do want to have more children and I chose not to because I elected to have a hysterectomy to eliminate the pain, etc.....Does this make me selfish?

Well, that makes me feel a little better knowing your mom had one and she's still sweet.  At least I know there is hope

Okay.  rain check granted


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> It's okay.  Nothing you can or could do.
> 
> Thanks, I'll take all the prayers I can get.




You forgot, and the "love" we want to dish out to you too, sweetie!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm gonna say it again.
  On your forhead 4 you Babs.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> That's the thing.  I didn't know if I wanted anymore children and now I'm also feeling selfish.  Like, what if I do want to have more children and I chose not to because I elected to have a hysterectomy to eliminate the pain, etc.....Does this make me selfish?
> 
> Well, that makes me feel a little better knowing your mom had one and she's still sweet.  At least I know there is hope
> ...


Wahoo! I like rain checks!

No, you are not selfish. Your health is paramont. You cannot look into the unkow, what may be. You have right now. You have yourself to worry about and the children you already have. THose are the main concerns that you have. If you take the treatment..you may not get better, right? If you are sick, or God forbid worse, you cannot take care of or provide for the beautiful family you have now, right?
Something to think of.

..and if you really feel the need for more children...adopt? Someone could really use your love, wisdom and guidance!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

hello anyone!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sup David


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats the dilly yo~


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Here watching good ole WWE what about you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Working.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah.  Where do you work?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I work for Sinclair Oil Corp.  I am in IT.  I get to sit on my ass all day and eat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Lol.  You aint the only one.  I sit on my ass all day too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I had a job where I got to see people... I sit in the "secure room" all fuking day


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Man I only see my coworkers.  It freaking sucks though cause It's inside of a building.  After work I go straight home and go to the gym.  I rarely go out.  Its sucks. I need to change that though.  Staying home sucks.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Nidia's boobs got bigger!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I hear ya for sure.  I wakeup, hit the gym, come home and prep meals, then go to work, then home to sleep.  I lost my social life when I got this job.  

There isnt much to do if you go out anyhow.. Well not for me since I dont really drink.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

First time I've watched wrestling in ages.  Yea her boobs where big.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Nidia's boobs got bigger!!!



 What?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Its a wrestler (Female)


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Sable has gorgeous hair!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Both Sable and Torie are lesbians.  HA HA.  The beauty of it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sup GBC?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

men suck


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

So do women!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

You go first on why they suck...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ha ha.  Yea they do.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

wait.  Why do men suck??


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

well, I called the hottie tonight and she didn't take the call.... does this mean women suck too?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Depends what you called for.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

So whats the deal... Venting is good.  Or do men suck so bad you dont want to talk to us anymore..?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

george


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Its a start... keep going.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> george


of... the... jungle?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Depends what you called for.




To say hello via voice for the first time....


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> of... the... jungle?




Unbelievable!   


Yeah, who the heck is Jorge anyway?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea she sucks.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey everyone!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello rock but goodbye my friend's! 

I'm off to the college bar to drink and whoop it up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

ok george is this guy ive been friends w for almost 4 years

i used to sweat him really bad, but he didnt like me like that, anyway he graduates and i dont hear from him for like over a year

he comes back from a long trip to greece starts talkin to me again comes to hang out on my bday and kisses me

we hang out many times, and last night he kissed me again
my best friend talked to him online last night and he doesnt want a relationship with me

what i think he told my friend and what i believe: we are not compatible for long term (and i agree with this) and this is his reason for not wanting a relationship

what my guy friend says: george doesnt think im hot enough but he cant do any better right now 
and he absolutely insists this is true based on some "ladder theory"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

So I'm not your friend David? You separate me from your "friends"  J/K


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Its about time rock visited his own thread!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

either way george shouldnt have kissed me 
cuz weve been friends for a long time, its not like im just anybody

therefore, GRRR


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, I don't have alot of time lately to visit. It saddens me!

Hey, congrats on hitting 2,000!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

rock i didnt recognize u for a sec i thought it was rissole haha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ok george is this guy ive been friends w for almost 4 years
> 
> i used to sweat him really bad, but he didnt like me like that, anyway he graduates and i dont hear from him for like over a year
> ...



Fuck the ladder theory!  Any guy that believes it is a PEICE OF FUKING SHIT!

I will get the link so you can read it GBC.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

http://intellectualwhores.com/masterladder.html

Here is the fucking pussys ladder theory page...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

i read it

while it may have some good points i dont think its 100% true

regardless, i dont know what to think cuz like i said, i think george thinks im cute but he knows we are not right for each other but who knows


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

The Ladder Theory has no good points...  I have broken EVERY one of this chumps theorys.  He is just a piece of shit that cant get a GF.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

premi should i post the convo i had w my friend about george


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> rock i didnt recognize u for a sec i thought it was rissole haha


Haha, no. Ris is still quite a bit bigger than me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Its up to you GBC.  People here can only give advice.  You have to make the ultimate decision in things.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

i want honest opinions


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Im sure everyone will give you their "Honest Opinion" if you decide to post it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

chick25: i came back from hanging out with some friends and there was only like 2 people on line
chick25: one of them was George
GreekBlondeChick: ok
chick25: so we started to talk and he told me what happened between the two of you last nigh
GreekBlondeChick: what exactly did he say
chick25: just that you guys made out
chick25: but the thing was that i know how you feel about him
GreekBlondeChick: meaning?
chick25: and from having an hour long converstaion i know how he feels about you
GreekBlondeChick: which is?
chick25: i don't want to see you get hurt and that's why i'm telling you this
GreekBlondeChick: oh
chick25: George isn't the guy for you
chick25: he told me that he cares for you but not in that way
GreekBlondeChick: why did he kiss me?
chick25: right now in his life he doesn't know what the future brings
chick25: because he is a guy
GreekBlondeChick: and?
chick25: and guys don't think
GreekBlondeChick: is that what he said?
chick25: they see the physical before the emotional
GreekBlondeChick: what did he say?
chick25: i don't remember the exact
GreekBlondeChick: look
GreekBlondeChick: i know hes not right for me
chick25: but he wants to stay friends with you
GreekBlondeChick: we dont see eye to eye on a bunch of fundamental things
chick25: and doesn't want things to get wierd or you to get hurt
GreekBlondeChick: so please just tell me what he said
chick25: just that you are a good girl
GreekBlondeChick: and?
chick25: and that he is a mr. right now
GreekBlondeChick: meaning?
chick25: and the two are not a good match
GreekBlondeChick: ok
GreekBlondeChick: what else?
GreekBlondeChick: is it that he doesnt want to date me at all, or he wants to date me but he knows we are not right for each other and doesnt want me to get hurt in the future?
chick25: i think from talking to you that he cares for you but it's just friends
chick25: he does care
GreekBlondeChick: ok and
chick25: he told me that he didn't want you to be upset with him
GreekBlondeChick: about?
chick25: not wanting a relationship
GreekBlondeChick: jen, u know i know hes not right for me
chick25: i know 
GreekBlondeChick: but at the same time, i am attracted to him and i did like him forever
GreekBlondeChick: so its kinda like
chick25: but i also know....cause you are like me....that somehow your heart gets sucked into it
chick25: and then it gets hurt
GreekBlondeChick: so did he tell u to have a talk w me or did he say hes goin to talk to me about it?
GreekBlondeChick: or is he just gonna let it be?
chick25: i told him i was going to talk to you
GreekBlondeChick: i think its mutual..the whole care about each other as friends, know we're not right for each other long term, yet are attracted to each other
GreekBlondeChick: and what did he say
chick25: because i understand his backward thinking
GreekBlondeChick: what do u mean?
chick25: and if he were to talk to you he would have screwed it up
GreekBlondeChick: ?
chick25: you would have been offended somehow and you would hate him
chick25: TRUST ME
GreekBlondeChick: and?
chick25: and i'm talking to you
chick25: my opinon
chick25: cool it with him
GreekBlondeChick: just be friends u mean
chick25: keep it just friends
chick25: no flirty touchy huggy
GreekBlondeChick: lol
GreekBlondeChick: its weird cuz
chick25: cause if you do that he's not going to say no
GreekBlondeChick: is that what he said?
chick25: and you are going to think he's interested and he's not
GreekBlondeChick: did he even mention bein attracted to me or anything like that
GreekBlondeChick: jen come on
chick25: it didn't come up
chick25: VIV
chick25: listen to me
GreekBlondeChick: what?
chick25: i'm saving you heart ache
GreekBlondeChick: so i wanted to know if he thinks im pretty, big crime
chick25: just be freidns
chick25: it doesn't matter if he thinks you are
GreekBlondeChick: you're lying to me now
chick25: i realized that this semester
GreekBlondeChick: stop withholding information
GreekBlondeChick: i hate when u do that
GreekBlondeChick: just tell me everything 
chick25: i don't care if this guy thinks i'm pretty or that one does
chick25: he didn't tell me
chick25: he just told me he wants to be friends with you
GreekBlondeChick: and thats it
chick25: you want the truth
GreekBlondeChick: i want the whole truth
GreekBlondeChick: jen as much as u love me, ur a bit overprotective
GreekBlondeChick: tell me 
GreekBlondeChick: cuz i want to know these things
chick25: he told me he got freaked when you kissed him.....he doesn't want a relationship....and when i asked why he kissed back in so many words he's a guy who had the oppertunity to get some and went for it
GreekBlondeChick: ha!!!!!!!!!
GreekBlondeChick: he kissed me!
chick25: and if he told you this 
GreekBlondeChick: whatever
GreekBlondeChick: thats so funny
GreekBlondeChick: he kissed me 
GreekBlondeChick: i dont make the first move
chick25: you would have said that it was because of your looks
chick25: or your what ever you think is not perfect on you
chick25: and not the fact that you two are going down two differnt rows
GreekBlondeChick: yeah well
chick25: roads
GreekBlondeChick: no i know
GreekBlondeChick: see
GreekBlondeChick: i know his whole doesnt know where his life is going thing
GreekBlondeChick: i know his desire for a subserviant little wife to come and go from here and greece
GreekBlondeChick: i think that is why he doesnt want a relationship with me
chick25: then just be friends
chick25: he kisses you .....YOU JSUT SAY NO
GreekBlondeChick: lol
GreekBlondeChick: like i know we are not right
GreekBlondeChick: he even said like
GreekBlondeChick: cuz i told him
GreekBlondeChick: i dont know what living in greece is like so i wouldnt know if id want to live there
GreekBlondeChick: and hes like what if i find a girl and she doesnt want to live there and so on 
GreekBlondeChick: i dunno how to explain it but
GreekBlondeChick: i guess im tryin just figure out if he thinks im pretty thats all
GreekBlondeChick: like the other stuff i know
GreekBlondeChick: whatever tho, he totally kissed me first
GreekBlondeChick: hello?
chick25: viv
chick25: i told you what i think
GreekBlondeChick: jen why do i always feel like ur not bein 100% open with me
GreekBlondeChick: that bothers me
GreekBlondeChick: like im not upset
GreekBlondeChick: i told u i know hes not right for me
GreekBlondeChick: i told u this a long time ago
GreekBlondeChick: i just thought itd be nice to date him for a while 
GreekBlondeChick: i never dated a greek guy
chick25: that's what i'm trying to tell you
chick25: he's doesn't want to date
chick25: that's what he told me
GreekBlondeChick: ok
GreekBlondeChick: he just wants to be friends
GreekBlondeChick: but he happened to kiss me
chick25: casue he's a guy
GreekBlondeChick: and guys are stupid
GreekBlondeChick: jen
GreekBlondeChick: it was kinda like
GreekBlondeChick: i used to sweat him so bad
GreekBlondeChick: and now i dont
GreekBlondeChick: but i still had like lukewarm feelings towards him
GreekBlondeChick: and to "get him"
GreekBlondeChick: the guy i always wanted but could never have
GreekBlondeChick: it was kinda a self esteem thing 
GreekBlondeChick: i mean
GreekBlondeChick: i once even dated this one guy
GreekBlondeChick: cuz he looked like george
GreekBlondeChick: thats how much i used to sweat him
GreekBlondeChick: and now i dont
GreekBlondeChick: and i felt like he was attracted to me
GreekBlondeChick: finally
chick25: ok
GreekBlondeChick: and it was like i accomplished something or proved something to myself i guess, i dont know
GreekBlondeChick: and when i hang out w him the vibe i'd get is, hes attracted but he can tell we r not 100% on the same wavelength and that was whats holding him back from pursuing a relationship with me
GreekBlondeChick: and what i wanted to know from u if that is correct or not
chick25: yes
GreekBlondeChick: yes it is correct or yes to something else
chick25: i ahve a major head ache righ now
chick25: i'm sorry 
chick25: i'l ltalk to you later
GreekBlondeChick: um..ok..feel better..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry its so long


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

nevermind, i think my guy friend was right after all


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

well thanks for all y'alls honest opinions

dont i feel like the pathetic loser now, as always


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

He just wants in your pants... He knows you liked him, he doesnt want a relationship, he wants "friends with benefits"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

He is obviously attracted to you though.  He just wants no strings attached sex.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats my "blunt" honest opinion.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

no, from probing my friend she wont admit it but basically he mentioned something about me not being attractive enough

he knows he wont get in my pants


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Well.. That makes no sence.  He finds you un-attractive, yet kisses you?  Sounds like he still wants in your pants to me.

Anyway, not everyone finds everyone attractive.  I think your good looking... Hell, I even proposed if I remember right   Anyways from the way he sounds maybe you dont want to be dating a guy like him anyways...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

men!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

id actually much prefer him to just want in my pants than to not think im pretty enough


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 12, 2004)

women don't understand.  He wants in your pants.  Men don't think "is she pretty enough?"  They think "Is she hot"

there is no "very hot, pretty hot, I might do her hot"

There's hot chick, and there's fat chick.  Hot chicks we do fat chicks we don't.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Greeky.................


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

hi sweetie


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Honey! 

How are you doing??  I miss you!!  ((((HUG)))))


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

I left early tonight.  I drank 5 beers at one bar and left bc/ people we're bugging me about NEXTEL and then, I went to a British club and it was filled with older women but my friend was there but with another guy!  Oh well.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

I have too many NEXTEL i-90's and I don't know what to do with them!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

sell them on ebay?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

I had butterscotch schnapps and the gal was laughing untoppingly!    Some things I need to kmow?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> sell them on ebay?




nah!!!!  What provider do you use?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

SCARE-rizon??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

tmobile


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

So, what's all this anger towards men?  You wil keep that feeling when you get to the Grove, won't you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

ehhh im pretty much over it

gonna pretend nothin happened and go back to bein friends its easier that way

ignorance is bliss like i said to somebody else


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> tmobile




More CONSUMERS use T-Mobile then NExtel.


How are you, hunny??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

im so so u?

im sore all over!


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I have too many NEXTEL i-90's and I don't know what to do with them!




id love to take one off ur hands


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ehhh im pretty much over it
> 
> gonna pretend nothin happened and go back to bein friends its easier that way
> ...




Well, it seems there is so much more to this than I thought in which typing it woudl be impossible but 
i do think I get the idea. 

Well, I'm sure that you will handle it the best way that you can do.  So, are you excited about your spring break coming up??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

yes but even more scared to ask the parents after the big fight..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

goin to bed now nite sweetie pie honey buns sugar lips


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes but even more scared to ask the parents after the big fight..



Have you not told them yet?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> goin to bed now nite sweetie pie honey buns sugar lips




OK baby, cutie, hotiie, sugar, luva-dear!

Sleep tight!

Talk to you again, soon!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> id love to take one off ur hands



what are you currently using??


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 12, 2004)

a i85s im tired of it


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Stinkin' butternut schnapps!!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> a i85s im tired of it




hough I don't really know you, PM me your addressand I'll send you a I90s.    Cool?


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 12, 2004)

lol a lil tipsy are we??


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> hough I don't really know you, PM me your addressand I'll send you a I90s.    Cool?



yeah i dun have time to post much, and thats very cool thx alot


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

No, just alot of tired is all!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> yeah i dun have time to post much, and thats very cool thx alot




Just PM me your address and it will be in the mail Saturday.  You do know that allyou have to do is flip out the SIM card, correct?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Alright, g' nigh you all?


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah i know thx man ima send the info ina sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 13, 2004)

What's up everybody?


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello Rock.

Just sending Jay-B a free i90c cellphone!!!  (Serviced by Nextel)

Poor guy is running around with a i85c.

So, I decided to be friendly last night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey David, I'm running around with nothing. Feel like being friendly today?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm soooooo broed!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

What's up Don


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

Rock, I build and repair Nextel phones/Motorola only.  I don't sell service plans.


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> yeah i know thx man ima send the info ina sec




See PM.  I sent you your tracking numbers for your package/phone.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

Day is almost over


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

It's pretty quiet here today


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a good weekend everyone 

and Happy Valentines day to all the Ladies


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey David, you have any good deals on phones that work with T-Mobile?  My phone sucks, as soon as I walk into a building it cuts out on me. I wasnt sure if you just fix them or if you sell the occasional one that comes your way.  Anyways, if you got any info give me a PM 

Thanks!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey David, you have any good deals on phones that work with T-Mobile?  My phone sucks, as soon as I walk into a building it cuts out on me. I wasnt sure if you just fix them or if you sell the occasional one that comes your way.  Anyways, if you got any info give me a PM
> 
> Thanks!



I would love to be of help to you Justin but I only work on Motorola/Nextel phones.  We're an indirect dealer for Nextel.  But we're not NExtel.  Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Check it out!




> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->> Virtual BB!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

uh, why??


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

Shit!  I just realized I have to be somewhere else.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Just click it... its not like you will be nuked or anything.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I would love to be of help to you Justin but I only work on Motorola/Nextel phones.  We're an indirect dealer for Nextel.  But we're not NExtel.  Funny how that works, huh?



Its all good bro, thanks anyways!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just click it... its not like you will be nuked or anything.



Bastard!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Just trying to catch up to you


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Dude, if I told you how many I have now...you'd shit yourself.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Just playin' man.  I dont have THAT many...


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Is 123 a lot???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

No fuking way!  I have 44...


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Totally screwing with you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank god... so how many you got?


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Highlight of my night was definitely your reaction to my 123 vp's post.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

3 more posts and I'm at 900.  Sad since I've been here since May 02


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd have to say my whoring has improved considerably though


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Cha Ching!!!!  900 baby!!!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

imbored


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Chello everyone!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Im bored to.  Im glad im going to be in exaclty 18 minutes.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

La la la la la


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

You're going dancing??


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

nah man...just messing around.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

so..


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

What are u all up to tonight?


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

What part of PA u from Sentri


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Im gonna hit the sack in a few.  I work early tommorow.  GRR!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

that sucks man.  I'm at work now...outta here in 7 mins


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> What part of PA u from Sentri


pittsburgh


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Aint that something.  What do you do if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Tomorrows my favorite day to hit the gym.  Lots of yahoos, but its nice not being on a schedule


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Dont mind at all.  I do tech support.  I'm working on my ISSA cert now.  Hoping for a career change


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

How about u?


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

i wonder if any places hire pt's for just summers?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Boy were on the same path.  I do tech support also.  I am also working to get my ACE certification.  ISSA is pretty hard I  hear.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> pittsburgh



Cool!  I have fam in Altoona and Harrisburg.  I go to PA every year for Penn State games.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> i wonder if any places hire pt's for just summers?





You can do it part time man.  4 hour of you day.  That is why I am trying to push you to do it.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Boy were on the same path.  I do tech support also.  I am also working to get my ACE certification.  ISSA is pretty hard I  hear.



Wow!  Thats cool as hell.  Support sucks, huh?  ISSA is definitely thorough.  We'll see how hard when I take the test


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

No doubt!  if u can get clients, u can make a good living with minimal hrs


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Wow!  Thats cool as hell.  Support sucks, huh?  ISSA is definitely thorough.  We'll see how hard when I take the test



Yea.  Customers suck ass.  ISSA has tons of essays.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Listen---------->


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats what I hear.  Im actually suprised (pleasantly) by how involved this is.  THought it was gonna be a joke


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

I dont hear anything.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I sit behind a computer in a "secure area".  At least you haev human interaction.  Im going crazy




We were talking jobs, Pre.  What do u do exactly?


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Cool!  I have fam in Altoona and Harrisburg.  I go to PA every year for Penn State games.


oh sweet i go to a branch campus


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Listen---------->


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> oh sweet i go to a branch campus



Cool!  My dad has season tickets to home games.  Been going since I was about 4


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Im a comp operator for an oil corporation.  They have hotels and resorts and refineries and all kinds of shit.  I sit in the "secure room"  Where I back up all the financial transactions.

CLICK the dancer


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_




Exactly what im thinking.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

sweet man, big fan huh? i might go to main i dunno. it would screw up bb, thats for sure.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Well bro's, im outta here!  Im sure I'll see ya on here over the weekend.  PreMier...prepare for a virtual bodybuilding ass whoopin!!!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

cya. whats virtual body builder?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Well gnight everyone.  I have to be up at the crack of dawn's ass tomorrow to go to work.  GRRR!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Its an online virtual body building game... you can train your guy and buy him supps and roids and stuff.

Its kinda like fantasty football I think, but for BBing...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual BB!
> 
> 
> Dont click Kusos link... its DEAD!




































.

























.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Exactly what im thinking.



DID you click the dancer?









































bye 

















bye

















eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Dont click that link Sent.. it gives him points to make him bigger.  He already has alot of points 

Ya ho Prem


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Night Don!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Edit


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Haha, you're pulling some gay Kuso stuff with those long period posts


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Its all about being ahead of the competition


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I am off of work.  See ya all later


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Later Premier!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Everybody click the link at the bottom of my posts to increase our IM stats standing!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> DID you click the dancer?
> 
> Yea man.  It was funny.
> ...


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

hello freaks!!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

yuck!    I just ate fresh chicken and I feel sick!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Do you not like fresh chicken?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

MMMM Chicken


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Mmmmm...Iain


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you not like fresh chicken?




Whoops!  I meant to say, "The Fresh Chicken I ate is currently making me feel


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Mmmmm...Iain




Are you saying, Iain is delicious??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry dude! Are you actually yacking or just feel like it?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Mmmmm...Iain






Whats up Rock? 

Long time no talk


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Are you saying, Iain is delicious??


From what I've heard!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

I was drinking a diet soda (Sodium purposes- 1 a day) and my friend who I train, I treated him to Pizza for his cheat and you know what he says to me?

Dude, I haven't a diet soda for ages and implying that I'm not practicing what I preach.

You know what I told him?  "Well, then you can explain the multiple Corona Bottles that you drink daily along with champagne, wine and hard liquor!!!


DAMN IDIOT!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey David!

Jealous aren't ya, Oh yeaaahh!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> From what I've heard!




OK, then I am going to ask a dumb question to Iain then. 

Are you male or female??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I know Iain, I've been sooooo busy!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

I had a skor Blizzard last night from Dairy Queen


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey David!
> 
> Jealous aren't ya, Oh yeaaahh!




No.  But I am waiting for the next question to be answered!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I want to watch Cold Mountain today


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I had a skor Blizzard last night from Dairy Queen




You can "actually" stand eating something freezing when it's freezing outside??


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I want to watch Cold Mountain today




What is that??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

The dude lives in Canada. Everythings frozen. Even the pizza gets delivered frozen!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Male !?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Male !?!?


Are you not sure Iain? Have we confused you?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

MY wife was craving Ice Cream and I collapsed


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

When does your cut start? Monday?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Figured I should get it in before Monday


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

OK, that's what I thought (Iain=male)

Rock, you have some explaining to do telling us he's delicious!  What have you been sucking on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Cold Mountain- movie with Nicole Kidman. Either that or Big Fish.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

No I am pretty sure, Let me check


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Yep- I am male


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

I just re-watched "The Others" w/ Nicole Kidman.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, that's what I thought (Iain=male)
> 
> Rock, you have some explaining to do telling us he's delicious!  What have you been sucking on?


Sorry, I'm a little high and weird on my stack and M1T right now


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> No I am pretty sure, Let me check




Uhhhhh.... how did you check?  Flatter us all!  (us= Rock)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

That was a good movie! Nicole rocks!!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Sorry, I'm a little high and weird on my stack and M1T right now




OK.  You're excused then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Uhhhhh.... how did you check?  Flatter us all!  (us= Rock)


Hey, there are no girls in here to flirt with! If your not careful I'm going to start in on you!  I'm feeling very euphoric right now


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

ok.  I have to go do weights now!  talk 2 u all later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

My wife is out right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

See ya David! Have fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Actually a Meter Stick


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

see ya david


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

When did ya start the M1-T?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm getting razor rash on my chest


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I started it yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Pretty good so far, I like it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

You have tried Nair, Right?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

What kind of cycle length you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Yeah, that killed my nipples!  Plus I got a bad rash from that.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

2 on 1 off 2 on


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

That sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

2on 2off 2on 3off


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

I have tried nair and it worked fine for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I just want to make sure I don't get gyno before the comp you know?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

What are you using PCT?

Nolva?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

No, Nolva will get me DQ'd from the Comp. I going to use Dermabolics E-form or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

or high doses of 6-oxo


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

and M1-T is fine?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I was told by the promoter that if I can buy it over the counter, take it. If not it's bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Here is exactly what he wrote:
As far as the supplements, I really don't know anything about the products you mentioned. They actually sound like some type of Steroids. If it can be purchased over the counter it's fine. If not, please use you best judgment on the use. My policy is simply play hard and play to win. But don't cause any embarrassment for yourself by potentially testing positive for any illegal substance. Of course I'm only speaking in terms of muscle growth type substances. In other words, if what your considering using will not cause you to test positive for any banned substances, then I say go for it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Interesting!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

So I hope i don't test positive!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

I know Prince is taking it as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

I gotta jet buddy. Get ready for the wife to get home!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

I am pretty tempted to try it.

But it is Illegal here in Canada


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Yeah, he gave me the advice on cycling and dosage and all


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Have a good Valentines Day!

See ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

See you later, treat your wife good!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

I dont think you'd get gyno from methyl 1 Test so much... but you definitely want to kickstart the sarge after 2 weeks off.  Thats definitely where the oxo comes in, or Nolva.  Either way, get something post cycle or you'll loose your gains


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Justin! Yeah, I definately plan to take something, just not sure what yet.


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

A good evning quickly by me to you all!    (Before I go out!!)  Must get some sleep now so I can go whoop it up again!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Have a good sleep David, and take some pics of the partying tonight!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

I swear I was going to get some shut eye for an hour or two before I leave!    OK, now I'm leaving!

Hello Justin!!  You want pictures of tonight??  We'll see how my eye's are tonight.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Haha, all right... either way, have a good time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Justin, what's up buddy


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 14, 2004)

Good evening everybody


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

OK, I'm awake again!!!  Getting ready to see the band and stuff!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 14, 2004)

Howdy rock! Hows it going buddy! Haven't talked to you in a while. How goes the studies?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

What up foos?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

would


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

like to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

say


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

hello to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

all the familiar faces


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

as well as


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

all the


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

new ones...so


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

here I go...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

somebody come talk to me!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm here baby!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

david!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry honey i went to eat lunch im back now


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

GRRR!  Im at work again! 

Hey Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

hey don  whats up


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nothing.  Waiting for my work day to come to halt.  I have 1 more hour.  U?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

im being my normal frustrated confused self


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Why?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

cuz ive gained weight, spring break and summer are coming..

i hope carb cycling works for me...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm..in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

yeah in like the last week


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm how so?  The refeed do you bad?  Have you been cheating?  Are you sure it is not water weight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

refeed and started carb cycling

not cheating..some water...but im pretty sure theres some fat too
regardless its a lot and i look pretty bad


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

How high did you go on the refeed?  On a carb cycle plan the refeed should be high but still limited.  I dont think that the refeed will add much weight if done correctly.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

i followed the rules, i did a 2 day refeed one of simple carbs one of complex bc jodi said my leptin levels were probably extremely low


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

i cant decide if im hot or cold


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sweetie you need not worry.  If you did gain fat look at it as a good thing.  You have to take 2 steps back in order to move forward.  If you did gain fat then leptin is gonna rise.  As long as you continue with what you are doing you are going to loose weight.  SO SMILE NOW AND WHIP ASS!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

ty


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

So what else is new?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

umm...im still hot and cold, prob gonna take a shower in a fewjust to level myself out


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

You mean as far as your Body temp?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

yeah


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

How long have you been dieting?  Also how many times are you measureing your temp?


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry honey i went to eat lunch im back now



Took a nap, woke up, have a virus that continually states "illegal Operation" upon startup which is refering to browser!  

Just got done reformatting my stinkin' computer!

Behind Schedule by 30 mins but not really.

* See Journal for my lovely night events!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh, BTW!  "hello" Viv.

Hello Don!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

i havent measured, i was going to but i cant see the damn line in the thermometer..

damn i hate seeing myself naked 

dieting, on and off long time now, more serious beginning in october of last year


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

hi david


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Honey!  

I have to run to the gym (again) and do legs and then I'm out the door for a gig.  I'll have my cell phone with me after the gym.

Damn.... I hate running around like this!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

bye hon and relax itll pay off in the end right


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

Relax???  What's relax?  The only thing that word reminds me of is that 80's song!

Do you remember it or know it?

Gonna go post in my journal....

Have a great night if I don't hear from ya!  

Now, I'm 30 mins behind!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Rock! Whatcha up to?  I just got back from the gym and getting ready to head to work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

I"m getting ready to head to the gym


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool, I'm taking off to work now... catch ya later!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Oooh, and btw, 3k posts!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey all!
Happy...Monday....

how was the weekend? What did y'all do for Valentine's Day.
(you think i am going to go thru 20 pages of whorring to find out...you gotta be outta yo' minds!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Had Kristen take pics of me last night...have to get them down loaded from camera to PC then here....will take a couple days. (not going to be home much the next coulpe days, so not gonna have time)
Overall...don't look..too..bad...of course, have my 'handles'.....)
Will be displaying my fat-ass here on Wednesday or Thursday...


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

^Hey Bro....
hope that you had a great weekend as well.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Kinda funny...was in the gym yesterday doing legs. Of course...my luck...the day I wanna do legs..someone beats me to the good squat age. (usually empty)
It was some guy and his girl friend.
Well, on of my friends I know from the gym and club I used to work at was there finishing up his workout, so we talked while I stretched out.
The guy put the safety bars WAY up high in the cage. They were so high, I seriously thought they were going to to do standing military presses...but the bars were a little low for that. 
As we talked..(and watched) they started doing 'squats'...dare I say partials at best. He was trying to tech his gf how to do them...WRONG!
You really wanna just say something, but I kept to myself and kept my attention towards myself and my own form. Besides, he looked like the cocky, ignorant type that wouldn't listen if did give a little tip.
some people's children...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Was'sup, D!
Mine was pretty okie dokie..had a little 'communication' problem withi the girl friend, but it got worked out.

You?
Have you read what a ;mudge Meal' is? Chicken breasts with rice-n-pasta sauce?
Well, I made that for dinner for Kris and I.....damn, I am GOOD!
(I have to  thank Mudge for the idea)
I used white rice instead of brown. Whyu? 'Cause brown rice SUCKS and I hate the shit! Will not eat it.
I am going to go and talk with a guy named Bart Hanks later this week to get written proof that white rice isn't as bad as some people here say  that is is.
either way....DAMN...that was good! I scored MAJOR points with the little woman last night!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Being in the company of a woman 
is always about "Scoring" points


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Burner....
Where did find that Mudge meal at...
or explain cause it's sounds pretty darn good bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

in premier's journal.
He uses beown rice, chicken breasts and spagetti sauce.
I hate brown rice..
I found a REALLY good sauce last night @ Safeway. It is by Classico. Has nearly 1/2 the sugars as prego! And..DAMN!
I got some wine and herb flavored sauce...


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> in premier's journal.
> He uses beown rice, chicken breasts and spagetti sauce.
> I hate brown rice..
> ...



Then something wicked "CAME"


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah...one helluva recipe!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm at work and am bored  Cheer me up please


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

me too!
wanna play tic tac toe?


__|__|__
__|__|__
    |    |


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

I get to eat again in about an hour..that always makes me happy!

Gonna do any travelling soon?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Mm, what can we do to cheer you up sexy?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Tic tac toe.. No thanks  it seems too complicated on here 

Yeah, meals are fun  I'm only getting coffee today since I'm working out soon  I have one more carb meal left after my workout though


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Oooh, hey hottie  I know what would cheer me up


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Mm, what can we do to cheer you up sexy?


Aww, you don't have to do anything hon! Calling me sexy was enough!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.rathergood.com/val_halal/


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hmmmm finding out I won the lottery will cheer me up!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Rock, you ho.   No more honeys from you!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Aww, you don't have to do anything hon! Calling me sexy was enough!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Justin, wanna come kiss me a little?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a weird guy make himself my training partner at the gym today


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Mm, that would cheer me up too honey


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Uh huh, I wanna kiss you alot


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Haha, Rock, that happens to me all the time  It's a good thing I have my buff gym friends there to protect me


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Did he try to hold your hand Rock?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate it when they do that... try to hold your hand and give you emotional support between sets.  Whats this world coming to?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Haha, Justin, I think I need to be in your gym to protect you from that


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm a mean machine when I'm at the gym, except if it's my birthday and I'm waiting to start a cheat day off  Then I'm really snuggly and kiss my boyfriend a lot


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm serious though!!! He expects to meet me there and work out with me. He knows what time I work out and all. I'm very upset! I kept trying to tell him I have my own thing I do and like short rest periods and he's like "yeah, me too. we'll work out great together" and I'm in the middle of my sets while he keeps talking to me and following me around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I hate it when they do that... try to hold your hand and give you emotional support between sets.  Whats this world coming to?


I only did that to you once Justin and you honestly looked like you needed it! I'd do it again if I had to!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

OMG Dave, that is so funny  Sorry, was I supposed to be serious?  Just tell him straight up that you do not want to work out with him, that you appreciate your alone time in the gym


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Haha, sounds like you got your own lil stalker Rock!  Tell me, when you open your shades... do you see him in a great overcoat across the street trying to act non-chalant?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay, I'm going to put my gym clothes now to give a sign to my dad that I REALLY want to leave now 

Bye all! 
Justin,


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I only did that to you once Justin and you honestly looked like you needed it! I'd do it again if I had to!



Awww, you're such a good friend Rocky-Pooh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

See ya Jenny! Have a good w/o!

Problem is this guy is a Captain with the Fire Department and just realised that I work in the ER. I've seen him come in but I keep a low profile because I know how much he talks. So he knows where I work to. I kept giving him excuses not to work out with me but none seemed to stick and then he wanted to exchange numbers.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I had a weird guy make himself my training partner at the gym today


is hea trainer for the gym, or did he just attatch himself to you?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I'm going to put my gym clothes now to give a sign to my dad that I REALLY want to leave now
> 
> Bye all!
> Justin,



Jag alskar dig min prinsessa


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jag alskar dig min prinsessa


I love you my princess! Smooch


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

Awww how cute 

Rocks got a boyfriend.

You guys will be perfect together.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jag alskar dig min prinsessa


yeah...what he said. (if he said: good bye, Jenny, I will talk to you later!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See ya Jenny! Have a good w/o!
> 
> Problem is this guy is a Captain with the Fire Department and just realised that I work in the ER. I've seen him come in but I keep a low profile because I know how much he talks. So he knows where I work to. I kept giving him excuses not to work out with me but none seemed to stick and then he wanted to exchange numbers.


do you wear headphones? If not, get some. if he wants to work out w/ you, juist be polite, but firm that you like to work out alone.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

if that doesn't work, ask him if he will loofah your back in the shower afterwards.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

He totally ruined my day! Now I'm afraid to go to the gym. And the thing is I've really wanted a training partner but this guy is like 55 and 230lbs (not muscle, but not all fat) and talks non-stop. And about crap like he does higher reps so he can tone and does 40min cardio before weights and creatine is bad for you...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See ya Jenny! Have a good w/o!
> 
> Problem is this guy is a Captain with the Fire Department and just realised that I work in the ER. I've seen him come in but I keep a low profile because I know how much he talks. So he knows where I work to. I kept giving him excuses not to work out with me but none seemed to stick and then he wanted to exchange numbers.



Well, hate to tell you bro... but you're going to have to act like a jerk or screw up your workouts for a while.  A good training partner is a valuable asset, but a lousy one that talks and stuff is just a pain in the ass.  Your body is worth more than him perhaps getting pissy.  Tell him its your "you" time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> do you wear headphones? If not, get some. if he wants to work out w/ you, juist be polite, but firm that you like to work out alone.


I'm just way to freaking nice! He thinks we are going to work out together on Friday.  I can't show up in headphones and ignore him now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well, hate to tell you bro... but you're going to have to act like a jerk or screw up your workouts for a while.  A good training partner is a valuable asset, but a lousy one that talks and stuff is just a pain in the ass.  Your body is worth more than him perhaps getting pissy.  Tell him its your "you" time.


But can I do that while still being nice and acting like I'm giving him a chance? I'm so passive it's sick!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> if that doesn't work, ask him if he will loofah your back in the shower afterwards.....



  I was actually going to sugges that too! 

Ummm, not trying to make light of your situation of course Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Of course not. You guy's would NEVER do that!  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

if his workouts don't jive with yours, tell himj..also the 'my time' works too.
You can be nice, but firm.
See id he can keep up your pace. It is YOUR workout. If he wants to follow you. let him try. If can keep up, then fine. be all business. Push him, which will push you. But, if he cannot keep uyp your pace, your time scheudule, etc...he will not stick with ya.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tell me, does it really matter if you are life long friends with this guy or not? Or if he wants to be your bud?

Its probably going to offend him a bit... but you cant just let people take over your routines like that or you'll never get to where you're going.

Give me his tele # and I'll give him a call for you.  But he'll be more pissed and think you're a pussy to boot if you did that.  Just talk to him and tell him that its hard for you to work out with a training partner because it makes you loose focus or something.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Of course not. You guy's would NEVER do that!  LOL


there was this one time in cfollege..I needed money....

Hey...eggs is in college....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, I'll give him a shot on Friday. I already know he won't be able to hang because of certain exercises I do and I'll have to go on w/o him. I know I'll have to kinda be a jerk, that's what makes this hard for me. I just hate being that way, but hopefully he'll understand. One thing that worries me though is what if it comes down to having to switch the plates each set and that takes in itself 2 minutes to do. How do I say this is not working, get the hell outta here?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Well let me tell you what really works.

Hurt him... you know, over-extend him so that something gives out 

But I have to say, it'd be alot nicer of you just to say that you want to lift alone


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

If Jenny reads that she's going to kick my ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Your right Justin! I'll hurt him with weights!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Or you could just deal and push him to perform better himself... which would be doing him a favor.  Tell him if he's going to lift with you, he's going to lift like you.  Hard and heavy... toning is for sissys


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

LOL, dont even say that... I was just kidding.

I've worn workout partners our before by pushing them too hard, but never hurt them.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

make him do the work. Be polite, but you have a certain way you do things and if he wants to, he has to keep up. (you can do this politely)
I was going w/ a buddy of mine for a while, but we have different training ideas, and wuold spilt up to do our own things after a certain, common exercise. Just easy that way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Well it's definately my way or noway. I have a comp I'm getting ready for and I can't jeopardize that. If you pushes me though, that would be great, I just see it happening.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hrm, this thread is going to break 20k posts soon... then we only have another month until we catch up with David


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats right David, you've got to put your lifting and your goals first here.  The only place you cant put them above is your honey, then you have to give a little.  But as to Mr Fireman, dont budge... make him adapt to suit you.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

either way, bud0-
 you have to do what is best for you.
Tell him directly. You are training for a comp. Have a ertains way of HAVING to do things, no compromise. if he watns to try and get in, not to slow you down, or maybe hook up some time in the future.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

there you go. answer had been provided!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks guys! And if he annoys me and doesn't keep up with me on Fri then I'll give you 2 his number so you can break up with him for me right?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hrm, this thread is going to break 20k posts soon... then we only have another month until we catch up with David


geez..how many of us is it taking to match the posting s of one mere mortal?
OY!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks guys! And if he annoys me and doesn't keep up with me on Fri then I'll give you 2 his number so you can break up with him for me right?


"hi, Mr. Fire guy? yeah...rock says to kindly fuq off!"
How about that?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi friends


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/02/16/cbs.outkast.reut/index.html

Sheeesh, how PC can we get?  Maybe we should smack all the little kids that play Cowboys and Indians too, or perhaps we should rip up all art that depicts American Indians in a setting as such... whats the friggin deal?  Could people possibly turn into whinier bitches?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> He totally ruined my day! Now I'm afraid to go to the gym. And the thing is I've really wanted a training partner but this guy is like 55 and 230lbs (not muscle, but not all fat) and talks non-stop. And about crap like he does higher reps so he can tone and does 40min cardio before weights and creatine is bad for you...




Rock buddy  --  IF you want a  training partner and you know this guy has it in him to be what you're looking for in a partner, lay the rules down.  If after this you find it's not working out, simply say,  "I'm sorry man, but this isn't working out for me.  I feel our goals and intensities are at dif. levels and I don't want to ruin a friendship over training interests!"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Eggs,  how goes it?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its going pretty good... just sitting around at work.  Probably getting off in a minute to study some   Hows your day going?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hiya babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

My day is going by pretty quickly.  Getting ready to warm up lunch in a sec. 

Wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone and see how things are going.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Hiya Burner.  How are ya today


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey! Me too! I am gonna have my 'mudge meal!'
 WAHOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hiya Burner.  How are ya today


doin' good, you good looking woman!
about to go eat...will make me THAT much happier!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm....okay.....I cannot wait any longer. 

BRB...............


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

me too!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Eating, burping, farting...
The never-ending quest for life


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hmm..the cirlce of life....good stuff!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats right!  Well enjoy your Mudge Meals!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

..oohh..and I did!


where are you working, eggs?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

hello?


----------



## JJJ (Feb 16, 2004)

post, post, post.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

another 1/2 hour..and I an eat again!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats a whole lot of eating going on!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

naw..every 3 hours or so...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been doing every 2 1/2 to 3 today


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

i guess im invisible


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello there invisible girl.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

been working on getting my metabolism back up. I ma hungry now..will eat again in 1/2 hour.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

just traded in my capacino flavored michkean (sp) MRP by VPX for chocolate. 
The capacino tasted bad....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

hi eggs, how have u been


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Excellent, gotta keep that metabolism cranking!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool B, cappucino, and Michelean for that spelling I think 

Yeah, chocolate is usually the best tasting flavor for supps IMO.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm good Greek, hows everything going for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

the cappucino..wow..too strong.
only had two packets. Couldn't take it. They shop I go to has a no ?'s asked policy, so got the chocolate kind to try. WIll have that at....4:40

did ya check that link on my old journal of the few pics I have of the Mexico vacation?

hiya greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

eh...

hi burner


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, gotta run... take care all.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

later, Justin!
just gonna stay here and be bored...might go work on my web site...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, I saw some pics from your old Mexico trip B, no new pics this year?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

those ARE new pics! see the shark? My Swedish hottie?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

where are the pics?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

tea and egg whites..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

altho after the cup of tea, gonna have a cup of COFFEE w CREAM (fat source for this meal) yay coffee


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hmmm...coffee.....had 2 cups in the morning...

this is my old journal...the link is towards the bottom of the page:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=554424#post554424


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

cool pics


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks!
how's things  on your end?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

just trying to get myself figured out


----------



## heeholler (Feb 16, 2004)

I am still trying to figure myself out. It doesn't get any easier when you get older!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'd like to go to the park and reflect myself..it is nice out....in the 40's I believe..sunny....
just sit in a rock formation adn look into the mountains...very relaxing!


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

Another quick hello to everyone!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hola, sir dave.
how's life in the 80 degree weather?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 16, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! rock your thread is the biggest one ive ever seen in my entire life, i think you should get a medal
or plaque


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

80 degree weather????

i cant wait


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya'll are just a bunch of whores!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Still havent broken 20k posts? 

I've been gone at least 3 hours...


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hola, sir dave.
> how's life in the 80 degree weather?




Doing spectacular!  Getting rid of Pink eye!!!


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 80 degree weather????
> 
> i cant wait




And I can't wait 4 u to get down here too!  

Hey girlie!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

i still havent told my parents omg!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

hi premi! what r u poppin ur eyes for


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 16, 2004)

SCANDALS!!!  some one fill me in


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Cuz I seen you 

But seriously, you havent told your parents your going on vacation?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

lol *blush*

nope not yet, scared...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, you are an adult now.  They should respect the decisions that you choose to make


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i still havent told my parents omg!




I had a feeling you were going to say that.  

How are you, tonight??


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi premi! what r u poppin ur eyes for




He saw you, gorgeous!!


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> He saw you, gorgeous!!




Whoops, he already said that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

my parents can also kick me out tho lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

kathe gunaikaaaaa tha me prodoseiiiiii
mia ap'aftes tha'se kai esiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

Is that French?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

David-- I think its called WTF'ese


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

I think GBC needs to come back here and speak English to us!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

i think my stomach needs to stop hurting


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i think my stomach needs to stop hurting




I think you need your tummy rubbed and a big soft hug
  ((((( (hug)))))


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm all set for this morbid movie called, "The Target".


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

The movie made you    How come??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

no, i was feeling nauseous


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that viv!  Well, I'm running off to bed now!  Must rest my tired eyes!!

Have good nite and sleep!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

pink eye? I thnk one of the airmen here has it....giving him a wide berth..


So...greeky..do you pay your parents rent? IF so, as long as you pay your bills, they have nothing to say?
I don't know your parent's, but i bet they will be more peeved when you 'spring' it on them that you are leaving a the last minute. 
Just my .02 worth.


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

hello everyone!!!

Pink eye rocks!


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

so how is everyone!!!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

I just ate..(not pizza, thank you) and I am now...happy.


oh...Ris posted the latest..not so greatest pics of me in my new journal. so..wanna good laugh...check me out.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi All...

Have to get ready for work


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

ha! I am ALREADY at work...get to leave in four hours....to do...cardio....


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, I was sleep all day....

when you go in the morning, I get to sleep some more
but I have to get up when you're ready to get off


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

well, in another month or so, if it makes u feel any better, I will switch back to mids...6pm - 6am...how's that?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm just on this shift for this week....
next week, I'll be back on 2pm to 2am


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

that doesn't sound too bad...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

No I dont pay rent, my parents think thats ridiculous and I agree.

Then again, not everybody has the same values.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

hey...I don't wanna pay my mortgage on the same grounds..but the bank feels otherwise..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Hellooooo everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

hola, mi amigo, huevos!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

ciao il mio amico, come va? Sto bene!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

monte bene, grazi!
just about shift change! Wahoo! off for the next two days..then..work ALL weekend....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Ah well, at least you are getting the next few days off.  On the bright side, you get to go home and get some luvin.  Hey, your girl still living in her own pad?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

yep-
if anyone moves..it shall be I.
(she IS a Dr. you know)

I have a 1 1/2 bed town home 1 car garage..
she has 4 bed, 3 bath, 2 car garage....
my leather couch will look GREAT in her living room!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

eggs!
hey...you haven't been to the juornal....I even have pics in there...Kristen will be in there soonish.
shift change! Later!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Later bud, take care!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Later bud, take care!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

hELLO anyone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

HEY


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Big Dave & GBC


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey all.  Boy is my job driving me up the walll!!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

HELLO BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Alright.  I'm ready to whore for the last 30 minutes on the job.  What are we talking about today?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

*cry*  This thread just doesnt see the action that it used to!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope...  Its all ROCK's fault too!  He created it, now he is neglecting it


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats putts!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

or, we have all been out busy and doing stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope.. never "out doing stuff".  I work and go to the gym... Life is boring


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

Well I thought I would whore in here for a bit


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

And you know why???


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

Just because I can!!!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm watching The Outer Limits right now


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Is that it?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

It is about these two guys who get married [not to each other!]


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, still going I see... Keep it up.  I whore enough.  Just look at the top posters list


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

who get married to these incredibly beautiful women


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi PreMier!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

but the women wind up being aliens


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

who after a year change back into their true form after bieng with the guy for a year.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Hee!

I woke up one morning and had 371 e-mails from this dam thread... LOL


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

they wind up being hideous creatures.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

sounds just like a real relationship. Cant believe how sci-fi compares to reality!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Premier, that is why I do not subscribe to any threads posts to email on any board I am on! I get no email notification! Better that way!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not too bad.  I have MSN, so I can select them all at once with a click of a button and delete


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

ugh why am i still awake


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

What's up everybody, headed off to the gym


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

Somebodies Slacking 

I would be dissapointed to have my name against a withering thread like this


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Im sure as hell not slacking... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Premier you're the man!  I need to catch up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Somebodies Slacking
> 
> I would be dissapointed to have my name against a withering thread like this


Haha, there will not be another thread that even comes close to this thread! 

I'll post more over spring break hopefully.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, there will not be another thread that even comes close to this thread!
> 
> I'll post more over spring break hopefully.




Would you like to bet


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

I have so much free time its fugging disgusting.  I am afraid I would be flamed straight to hell if I created a whoring thread though


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Ah, I got the top of da page


----------



## heeholler (Feb 19, 2004)

Whores!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya damn right!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea... I am going to take a break from IM posting.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Uh oh.  We're gonna have to retire you jersey.  The star whore is retiring.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 19, 2004)

I think I am going to retire from taking a break...


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

I think I'm gonna keep being a "Bad" boy in Florida!

Just got back from "whoring" at a dance club!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

^slut!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Its all those free condoms you order online   Without them you would go broke!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 19, 2004)

You know those are the ones that dont pass the inspections dont you?


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

Real funny Justin!  

Time for me to go to bed, ya'll!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

omg i cant do my hw

SENIORITIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL!  I miss school... but only the social aspects 

I ate too much.. Cant.       stand.       up...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

lmao too much of what

ive never waited this late to start a paper
im so ready to be done w this crap


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Is it due tomorrow?

Well, lets just say I am probably close to 7k cals today


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

wowwwwww

yeah its due at 9:50AM LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

damn girl, you better get crackin!

I am seriously gonna puke.  fuck.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 19, 2004)

I just finished my paper. My newspaper that is...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

got any diet ginger ale?

heeeeee long time
i really dont wanna write this crap


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

I am at work still...  I feel really bad.


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> omg i cant do my hw
> 
> SENIORITIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




What is senioritis??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

*rubs premis tummy*

senioritis is when u r a senior and so damn ready to graduate u dont wanna do ANY work


----------



## heeholler (Feb 19, 2004)

H i GBC. I don't get to post here much any more. Kinda busy!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

oh, i see then.  

I think I've got slut-or-itis!

Greeky, you won't believe what I did tonight!    Well, I'm gonna go to bed and enjoy the memories of tonight!  I'll tell ya about it tomorrow!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

omg david

go take a hot shower


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

You mean a cold shower their hunny!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's an interesting revelation...


"When you're single for so long..... every girl (in my case) is cute."

What do you think of that Vivian??


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

BTW, this French *child* is pissing me off with her Addams family looks that she gives me!  She's shy and I know she likes me but damn, if you want something.... take it!  (take me, that is!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

hell no

ive been single forever and theres still plenty of ugly guys out there


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

Where are you seeing these guys?  Ay Annie's Cookie's in the local mall?



OK viv-v baby!!!! I must go to bed now!!!

(((((((((HUGS))))))))) 2 u baby!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

good night and sweet dreams u silly manwhore jk lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Rock!

Man, I thought this thing was going to be at 20k posts days ago... you've been slacking


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been slacking? You need to shoulder some of the responsibility too my friend


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Getting ready for the gym. I have my "man-date" today. I'm nervous about it. What if I show up and just pretend he isn't there. Ignore him when he talks and just go about my thing?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 20, 2004)

Whoa there nelly, this isnt my monstrosity!  Haha, well I'll try to pop in now and then and keep it active 

Have fun with your man-whore, I'm going to the gym myself


----------



## Eggs (Feb 20, 2004)

Once Jenny and I are in North West Virginia, you'll have to come over with the wife and pump some weights and stuff one day while the girls do some shopping.  Jenny would want to be in the gym too... perhaps we could get her and your wife to hit some weights


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

That would be awesome justin. How far away will you two be from DC?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

morning, y'all!
so..rock...how'd the gym 'date' go?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow your first Date Rock, isn't that sweet.

I hope you play good with each other.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

I GOT STOOD UP!!! I showed up and he wasn't there ( I didn't go look for him upstairs where all the cardio equipment was )  But he never showed up.

So I have this other guy on this forum that I find out works out at the same gym that I do and goes about the same time. So I thought, that'd be cool. Someone more my age and dedicated to working out. He said he wears a red hat when he goes to the gym. So I'm looking around, don't see anyone fitting that description until I'm ready to leave. Then I see this big athletic guy come in wearing a red hat. So I introduce myself to him... well it wasn't him and now that guy probably thinks I'm gay talking about meeting guys on the internet and all...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

you afraid of using names here? WHo is your mystery man?

hiya rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

What's up Burner. The guys screen name is NAS I think. Nice guy but I don't think he's looking for a training partner. I'm probably to him what the old fat guy is to me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

hola~
gotcha. I do mostly work out by myself, and ask for spots form the guys I know when I need them.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I GOT STOOD UP!!! I showed up and he wasn't there ( I didn't go look for him upstairs where all the cardio equipment was )  But he never showed up.
> 
> So I have this other guy on this forum that I find out works out at the same gym that I do and goes about the same time. So I thought, that'd be cool. Someone more my age and dedicated to working out. He said he wears a red hat when he goes to the gym. So I'm looking around, don't see anyone fitting that description until I'm ready to leave. Then I see this big athletic guy come in wearing a red hat. So I introduce myself to him... well it wasn't him and now that guy probably thinks I'm gay talking about meeting guys on the internet and all...




  Rock is having a hard day!

I hope you vented your frustration on your workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Haha, I'm so rejected. Even fat old guy doesn't like me 

I tried to vent in the w/o but I was sooo self-concious after that guy thinking I was gay


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

You should have gone right in front of hom and started doing SLDL.

That would have been classic


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

That's what I was doing before I introduced myself. I'd go down and look at him between my legs trying to figure out if it was the right guy or not. He kept looking at me so I thought it might be!  J/K!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

as long as you weren't wearing spandex....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

OMG...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 20, 2004)

9,480 posts since my last visit!!??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Ahhh  Welcome back TGS!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

9,080 of them are Rocks........


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> good night and sweet dreams u silly manwhore jk lol




Manwhore..... shit, I haven't heard that for awhile.  

Holy crap, I was on a roll last night and hell, I wasn't even drunk!!!  Just happy!!!  VERY HAPPY.  Oops.  VERY LUCKY!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

I need some happiness!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

for you GBC


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I need some happiness!




When and "if" you get to the Grove, you will HAVE happiness!  I will make sure of it!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm happy!  I just had a cheat meal at the cheesecake factory!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

@ the done


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I'm happy!  I just had a cheat meal at the cheesecake factory!




Food

or 


hottie



Now, which makes you happier??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

N


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

E


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

D


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

T


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

O


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

G


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

E.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

T.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Food
> 
> or
> ...



Both!  My wifey(girlfriend) was there!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

MY POST COUNT UP!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

1287!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> 1287!!!!



To get technical you're at 1288 (at the time of this post anyhow )


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

C'mon Don. You stopped only 10 away from 1300? You need to just go for it


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

slacker!
push thru the barrier! 1300 you can do it!
hey rock-
you're here....
howdy


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey burner, what's up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Last night I had a bodybuilder come into the ER. He's been competing for 16 years and his training partner is supposedly quite good. His website is www.robkreider.com They said I could train with them and they would help with posing and everything.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

was alte for work...had to bring in doughnuts.
its a 'rule' here. Lte or forget your entry badge (have to get issued a 'temp' badge) you owe doughnut. I had two..

(Had to..no tmie for breaky...the 2 minute shower, throw on something...sort of resemles work clothes and get out the door. Ok, I did brush my teeth. 
look:
 
how's things on the east coast?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

So you have to work today? I work tomorrow  What kind of doughnuts did you bring in?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

safwway. I had a cinamon one and one with lemon in it..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got 9 weeks before my next doughnut!  I plan to gain 50lbs the week after my competition


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I have been so tired and depressed since taking M1T!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

and i'm not sure sometimes if it's doing anything or not other than making me hate life


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

now.. THAT'S a bulking diet!
 

did you watch, 'copland' with sly stallone? He ate doughnuts to put on all that weight..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I want to be a bouncer


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah, it was a good movie too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

but i think I'm too small and nice to be a bouncer


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

so maybe I'll be a dancer instead


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> and i'm not sure sometimes if it's doing anything or not other than making me hate life


my lack of income makes me hate life.
I just lie a state of denial..it gets me by..


just keep going, bud-
it will be over and you can be 'normal' again after thecomp!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

people will call me "tiny dancer"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

My lack of income is depressing also! 

Yeah, this stuff just compounds all your problems though. Like school and work and friends. I feel like I'm having my period or something, it's really weird.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> but i think I'm too small and nice to be a bouncer


I was a bouncer. I am not big. (really cannot even fight) shhhh......

there were even guys smaller than I. It is mostly a state of mind. Depends on the atmosphere too.
Aren't you married? If you are..trust me, your wife will not be happy about you being surrounded by drunk, horny women that want to take you home


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

My wife is worried about me because I'm not my "bouncy" self.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

Actually, we dont like the term tiny. We prefers "little dancer"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

You think she would mind?  I just want to do something different, I'm so tired of the ER and the hours and crap. But I'm not really trained for much else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

But I want to be "tiny" !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

What's up Justin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm listening to "Sweet Tranvestite"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

everybody gone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Lisa will be home soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

we are going to watch Grease and grease 2


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Wooohooo, what a day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I need to take pics for Jodi again here soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

but I'm afraid to, got depressed looking at the last ones!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about giving Nair another try and doing my legs with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

but should I trim my legs hairs with a trimmer first or just attack the forest with the nair str8 on ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got a bit of a headache


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Aren't I fun today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I've been on 10,000 for quite awhile now


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I need to find some time to do some quality whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Get at least to 11,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I wish Lisa would get home soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

John and Olivia are waiting for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I have so much studying to do but I'm so tired of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

I need to find a job where I can study on duty


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

certainly doesn't work in the ER


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

This summer i'll have clinical 2 days a week and lecture 1 day for 9 hours


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

watching a movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

what movie you watching?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Passion of the Christ comes out Wed. Can't wait


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

well, i'm going to jet for abit. Study awaits


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

my boss's daughter


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Passion of the Christ comes out Wed. Can't wait


yep.gonna have to go see it myself...just for the hype of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

must be nice outside...no one is here..
oh..alone...all..alone...oh...woe..is...me....


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

It is very nice here in Baltimore (51 degrees)......

I'm justgrabbing a bite to eat and I'm on my way back out...

How's it going for you big guy?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

slow. at work...watchign the clock..move...slowly...
used to have family live in Baltimore, a long time ago before they moved out here. Stopped by overnight on my way to New Jersey back in '97.
Don't remember much.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

haven't been uotside since 0700hrs when I got here.. woke up late. will be going up after while, when my father comes to borrow my truck. I need to give him keys.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

How is everyone?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

yo! D! How the hell are ya? Me? I am BORED...@ work..
you?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Same and stressing.  Every freagin customer wants a sup.  This is getting ridiculous.  I feel like quitting this shit!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

one of those days?
you could be a garbage man. You would at least know your day was going to be shitty ahead of time..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

More like the last week.  I just got back to work.  It's the beggining of the week.  At least I where a garbage man I would be getting beucoup bucks.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

and you ride on the back of a truck..and not get a ticket!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and you ride on the back of a truck..and not get a ticket!


 It will also be fun at the same time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

except for the smell...
recyclable diapers.....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

Ooh, nasssty   Everyones bored at work huh?  Me too...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

4 more hours....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

one hour and fifty minutes...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Im done!  Thank goodness!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

D wins! now..whatcha gonna do with your free time, mister?
After I get uotta here, I have to go to the gf's house, feed the cats...play with the little guys a little..then go to the gym, then go home and bbq my chickenI have been marinating since last night.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

Whew, seems like everyone is done with work... about time!


Paaaarty!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Party at my house.  I have Cottage Cheese and Chicken breast for snacks!


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

where is my little Greeky-gal?!?!?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't believe I am still awake at this hour.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 22, 2004)

Of course, it is Saturday night and I am having a few


----------



## heeholler (Feb 22, 2004)

A few glasses of water that is!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Night all!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

I grilled chicken again alstnight! Damn, I am good. SOrry, but certain things I am good at....grillin' is among them.
I also made a great tasting batch of rice. bon` appetite!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Whats going on Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

just eating breakfast..don't ask..not healhty..but tasty!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Oooooh 

Went for the fast food didnt you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

it was fast...
but it wasn't mc d's!
a burrito. now I am paying for it...
<burp>
'scuse me..


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

A burrito, Burner??  

From where?  7-Eleven?  Oh sorry.  Those are Tosquito's and they 're are might fine and delicious!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

close. I hate getting up @ 0430...slept 10 minutes too long...ran out of time for breaky..had to have something..and it was on the way....


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

I just replied and it disappeared??

Anyhoo, what's on the menu for lunch today, Burner??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Ah well, a burrito wont kill you... and its not like you're cutting up for Mr O. 

However, due to the fact that I am not eating those kinds of things I wish pain and suffering on you the next time you must use the bathroom


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I miss whoring in here


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes, we should all whore here more often!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

We're still not to 20k posts yet... our job is not completed!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Ive gotten much more involved in the journals..and of course I also have school...oh yeah that reminds me, I knew I had something important to do this week, 

soo ready to graduate yet soo scared to!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Have to go out into real life huh?

On the bright side, you can stop worrying about your parents being pissed about you going to Spring break if you're out on your own


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

im not moving out when i graduate


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, your SOL


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

As long as you dont let your life become the star role in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2"


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Whew, this thread hasnt been receiving the attention it deserves 

We're taking her to 1000 pages arent we?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

1000 pages is a loooong way away.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

It might get there... someday.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, maybe... only 349 pages to go though!  Everyone who is with me, post now!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Now!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Now! #2


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Now! #3


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Damnit, I quit


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Just kidding!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Is that all...?  A dancing banana?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

I am already on the top 10 list.  Need to be careful posting


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I miss whoring in here


Me too!  I wished I had more time!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, this place just doesnt get the whores attention it deserves


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

I think I'm sticking to this thread.  That ^ thread gets a bit carried away sometimes and then you post the wrong things to the wrong people.

I wonder if J'Bo is pissed


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL  I wonder too... I think firestorm missed her post.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

He didnt apologize or anything!  Even though it wasnt purposely done.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

New page... SHWING!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, probably so... I dont feel so bad.  Mistakes like that happen when everyone is messing around and obviously it wasnt intended for her.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

but I did apologize


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

I think...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Yep, I'm sure of it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

hi


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea I think you did... not to mention post editing..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi GBC are you feeling a bit better?  ((HUGS))


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah... well I didnt want it to look like I was calling her a ho.  I had it timed just right to post right after Ris and he stopped posting and she posted in stead   Oh well, even the best of plans go astray.

Hey Greek.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

hi premi and eggs

i feel better phsyically but not emotionally


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

physically*


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Feeling down on yourself Greek?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi all you whores!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

yes

hi hee


----------



## heeholler (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Viv!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

You going on Spring break?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

i intend to 
still havent told the parents

one friend says tell them now let them get mad and settle down a bit b4 u go

the other says the less time u leave between telling them and leaving the less time they will be mad


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> .....the other says the less time u leave between telling them and leaving the less time they will be mad



Good morning everybody...

GBC, more likely this = less time that they you'll see them
mad at you b-4 your departure.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

Morning everyone


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 24, 2004)

Good morning Babs.....
How you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey hon! how are you doing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey there D and Rock!

I'm doing okay.  

Today I visit my gyno to discuss my options.  I think I'm going to go ahead and have the abdominal removal vs Vaginal..........I know that sounds disgusting.  It's just that by having everything removed abdominally, will allow my doctor more room to work and allow more for him to view incase there is something else he can see that he couldn't while doing the laparascopy, etc......I just want to make sure, that THIS IS IT....no more surgeries.

I'm putting my foot down when it comes to trying hormones first.  If he suggests hormones first (which he did but only if I wanted to have another child, which I'd need to take pills for) I'm going to ask him if he's feeling well today.  I'm not kidding.  The folder in his off for me is as thick as websters Dictionary.

Okay...so I have that on my mind AND I THINK I SLEPT WRONG...neck is killing me.....ouch......

So, how are you guys today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

I think that's a good decision Babs!  Sorry your neck hurts, wish I could massage it for you


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i intend to
> still havent told the parents
> 
> ...




ya better be coming to "THE GROVE" or else I'm gonna be mad atcha' !


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Morning everyone




good afternoon, Babsie!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Hola all!

Hey Babs, good luck with your gyno... I think you're making the right choice too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Justin, what's up?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php <

Score! 

Just going to dinner... and you?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

I've never been numbero uno on teh top 10 posters before!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Though you certainly have!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah about to eat myself. Well, not EAT myself but go myself and eat!

Congrats!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually I hold the all time record high on there


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Sure, go chew on your arm some!

Later bud, I'm outtie!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Still need 435 posts in here btw!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

We'll get there  have a good supper! I'm having steak


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

I had assorted dining hall nastiness   But it had lots of proteins and was relatively healthy, and thats what matters!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Whoo, Premier is trying to take my # 1 spot.  

He can have it... its not as glorious as I once thought


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Every time I go to work on my journal its on the next page... all you journal whores tear that place up


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Whoo, Premier is trying to take my # 1 spot.
> 
> He can have it... its not as glorious as I once thought



Nope I am going to stay under it... I post too much


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

I kinda wish you'd take it over... its a heavy burden


----------



## heeholler (Feb 24, 2004)

I may post whore tonight. I have yet to decide...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll decide for you.

Tag, you're it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 24, 2004)

Almost 20,000 replies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 24, 2004)

Being away has made me really miss this place.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 24, 2004)

I miss Rock, Heeholler, Eggs and hell, everyone :sad:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> We need TGS to come back and whore in here



I knew you wanted me.


----------



## heeholler (Feb 24, 2004)

If you are getting blocked from work TGS maybe this might work. I dunno if it will, but it mught be worth a try!

Click Here


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

tgs missed u too


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

HOLA PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello hello!  Awww, TGS, did ya miss me?  Dont miss me too much, I havent signed that contract yet 

Hee, you really let me down last night... I thought you were going all out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello everyone.............

I'm getting ready to go home..........

FYI  --  in case some of you haven't been following my Endo thread, tomorrow I go in to get the Lupron 3.75 injection.  If after 3 months it's not doing anything for me, it's Hysterectomy time.  My doctor really wants to do the Hysterectomy because I'm in the final stages and, because my insurance will only cover the Hyst if I do the injections, we have to go that route first.   I think there should be an exception to the rule.  Considering women who are in IV, I mean, come on it's a waste of their money and my time.  

Anyway, you all have a good evening and I'll catch up tomorrow.
Late
Babs


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Take care Babs


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I feel like whoring this thread for a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Seeing as its the greatest thread of all time.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I will also do MY job, and help it get to 1000 pages, unlike EGGS!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I wonder were eggs is at anyway?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

No matter...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmm, lets ee here...  What did I do today?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I woke up a little early because of a stomach ache


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

But no big deal, I was so tired I just went back to sleep untill 9:00am


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

After I woke up, I took my vitimans


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

and then I took a shit, and shower.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

After that I headed upstairs and got myself a bowl of oats.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Then I put honey on them


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Ewww, you could have just left it with you took a shower


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Eggs lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I like honey


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

So I ate some oats, and then ate some more vitamins


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Then I got ready for the gym!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I went to the gym, and lifted back/rhomboid/bi's


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

My workout is in my journal.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Then after the gym, I had to go to the store.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I had no milk for my protein drink


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

So I bought some milk, and then headed to the bank.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

At the bank, I paid my car payment


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

and my credit card bill.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Then on the way out, I held the door


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

For the culligan water man.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I then went home, and made a protein shake.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I was drinking my protein, while prepping my meals


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

It takes a long time to cook all the food that I eat.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

But it was no big deal.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

While my chicken was on the grill


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

and the rice on the stove


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

i started to watch judge judy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

she is one tough bitch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

all i know is that if you go to her court


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

you better have your shit together.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

So my chicken finishes cooking


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

so i cut it all up


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

and put it in some bowls


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

then I go andf get dressed for work


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

all the while the rice is still cooking


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

after im dressed


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Still working on post whore #1 status huh?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

i go upstairs and put the rice in the bowls with the chicken


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

You only have 22k more posts to catch up with David


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Am I #1..?  GBC was #1 last I checked.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea... david is way ahead of me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

where was I...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

oh yes rice and chicken


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

so i mix the rice and chicken, and then dump


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

spaghetti sauce on it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

(which is good for you because it has licopene)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

and then I mix it all up, and put the lids on


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I then pack my meals, and off to work I go


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

and its funny, because I am still here at work


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I feel like a fuking looser.  No social life


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

just the gym and a decent job


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

what


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

although this job is starting to fuking suck


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

HI IT, what?...


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

are


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmm, he is gone?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

oh, he is trying to post whore with me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

good luck IT


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

you


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I need to get rocks thread to 1000 pages


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a long way to go...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

but I will get there some day


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

no i have dial up


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

if you read back you will se what im doing


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

yea... I have T-1


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

lol


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

have T1 at work


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

good times...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

me 2 and 56k at home like u


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

r u at work now??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

blah, post whoring isnt


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

what it used to be... 

yup at work


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

do you work swing shift??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

nothing to do at work...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

no, 2:30 to 11:30.

is that swing?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

i am sick of this job


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

i am also depressed...


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

i have all sunday night to post whor


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

i havent gained any weight over the last few days


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

me too


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

well


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi GBC


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

two


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

oh shit...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

can


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

yeah 2:30 to 11:00 I consider swing


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

peopel here to out whore me!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

play


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Damn...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

the


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

this game?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

w


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

h


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I am king of the mountain for now


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

we've got company!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

slow


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

o


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

r


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

Do I smell a challenge??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

e


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea...  Rock holds the all time record.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

will go for most posts in a day on sunday


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

game, hey quit posting and screwing up my whoring


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

oh, the great david!
yOU COULD GIVE ME A MONTH START, AND i WOULDNT BE ABLE TO CATCH YOU!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

will


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

fuking caps key


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

be


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

crowned


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

im bored


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

king


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

the dork king...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

once


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

hahaah!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

ok i hate whoring for the sake of numbers


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

again


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

yea me too...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

hey dork king is still the king buddy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I am doing this for rock!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

AHA!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

you to what


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

the thread needs to hit 1000 pages!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

damn myCAT found us


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

so this is where you little whores have been hiding


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

ut oh...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

thats right bucko


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

hehe, before the end of the night...?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

im outa here now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

ya ready to get ur asses kicked in whoring


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> thats right bucko


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I will whore tomorrow.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

ah cmon

your not really mad im here now are ya


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Just whore in here... not all over IM


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

stupid computer can't keep up with the speed im whoring at


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

*tear
fine be that way PM...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

g-night


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

good night you horrible whore


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ah cmon
> 
> your not really mad im here now are ya




not at all my friend, just razzin ya!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just whore in here... not all over IM


actually I haven't been on purpose, just can't quit yappin


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

i think PM was serious!!!!!!

after that pep talk i gave him and everything!

the nerve i swear!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, you have a craazy long way to go.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

ah well you cant win them all


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

So whats up guys?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to see this thread pick up a bit


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

It was feeling prety neglected.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

PM is still mad im with ash
LOL


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Which isnt nice of us to do at all I think... I mean, it has been a relatively good thread to us.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

hey eggs sup


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

ya, peace be with you
or something


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

piutv89o76oic76tv97byo8h


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> actually I haven't been on purpose, just can't quit yappin




I think he wants us to whore in his journal!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

good idea!

see ya there


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

err gimme link to his journal


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

I was kidding!  Actually, you all maybe whoring without me.  I'm gonna call this gal and see if she'll let me come over!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

david pls go read my journal


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

David is such a pimp....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

yea...yea
HEY PM i thought you were going

like 40 minutes ago


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

*crunch crunch*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^dun duh duh duh!

im here mi'lady

what do you need help with?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

i dunno, help me stop eating?

help me feel better?

help my friends and family understand me?


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david pls go read my journal




I will.  going right now!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> yea...yea
> HEY PM i thought you were going
> 
> like 40 minutes ago



Was stopping whoring.  Not leaving.  I am at work still...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

ooh, sorry 

well i need to go to bed, its almost 11 pm here


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

haha


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

at


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

work


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

now


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

T1


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

is


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

great!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

Well


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

need


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

to


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

get


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

going


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

later!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

Must


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

Be


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

do


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

this


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

from


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

work


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

on


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

the


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

other


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

hand


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

don't


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

have


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

luxury


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

not


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

complaining


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

though


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

my


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

job


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

is


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

great


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

anyhow


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

that's


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

about


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

enough


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

talking


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

myself


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

for


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

one


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

evening


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

do


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

think


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

will


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

be


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

a


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

little


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

upset


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

when


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

see's


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

all


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

this


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

whoring


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

I've


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

been


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

doing


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

C'est la vie I always say!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2004)

Everything over RICE I say!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

well, there I was.....actually lifting with intensity! (ok, more than some other times)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

In between sets, I am looking around to see who is in the gym ..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

After gazing at the women that are sort of cute, and the guys who I already knew and seeing some faces I did no know..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

My eyes came across some kid, a newbie, 'trying' to do machine pull downs


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

What was it that caused my eyes to rest upon this mere mortal, when I could either be looking into the mirror before me, psyching myself up for my next left....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

.or...non-chalauntly looking upon some sport-bra clad beauty...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

..or...giving the 'hey dude' nod to some friend of mine in the gym..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

it was his form, or lack of it, that made me take notice of him


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

..and his lack of intensity


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

I watched him do his set. it was sad.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

no effort. none


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

plus, he was only doing 1/2 the rep to begin with.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

He only went as far as his little itty bitty biceps brought back the weight.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think his hands barely made it to plane with his chest.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

it is one of those things, that you want to


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

go over and ask if you an give some pointers.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

I figure, if you are going to do something, do it right, or don't do it at all.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

But, I didn't. Most people do not like be offered advice...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

unless they ask for it....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

so, I ent back to my lateral raises....watching to make sure


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

my own form was up to par.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

ever notice how silly your face is, when you are under stress?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

take me for example: I am a pretty good looking guy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

just ask my mom, she'll tell you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

but when I am lifting and under stress of the weight..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a silly look upon my mug.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

Kind of like this:
 
but much more attractive, of course..


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

I do my best to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

control the faces I make


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

I think I'm a little to concerned


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

about what others think of me or the way I look


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

(Notice more than one word posts...)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

I try not to pass gas when I'm lifting


----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

I have yet to master or care about mastering facial control


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2004)

talk about whoring!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah, B was really doing some serious whoring wasnt he!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I try not to pass gas when I'm lifting




I said this in the rant thread already


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

but my gym partner does this all the time!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

It makes it so hard to concentrate, been long enough that it's not funny now, I've offered to drive him to the emergency room before...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

there is seriously something wrong with hi a$$!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Posting


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

on behalf of the great whore thread!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

I am not sure what to talk about tonight...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Since I do the same thing day in and day out...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

I could spend countless hours whoring..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Like over 9 a day!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone who would dare challenge me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Would be sure to fail miserably...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Its just that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Please, you talk the whore talk


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Whoring is Boring


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

lets see you walk the whore walk


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

lol, I have an Idea...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Want a one week competition?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

whoring is not just a hobby my friend


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Starting next monday?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

it's a way of life!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Starting next monday?



Sure a work week or a real week...?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

either way you is goin down!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

You pick.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

hello you there...?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Yea, you pick


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Work week, or reeal week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Or we could race to a number like TGS and rock did.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You pick.


Lets go monday to friday, monday morning at 9:00 am to saturday morning at 9:00 am, what time do you have now? (just so we can figure out the difference


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

9:00 pm right now


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

ahhh funner with a little challenge of the week, be fun to see where we end up on saturday!! i guess we will take our respective post counts on monday and start a new thread, which we will meet back in on saturday morning to compare the difference.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

cool you're an hour ahead, so I'll be starting at 10:00 am on monday and last post will be in at 10:00 am saturday, sound fair?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok, post our stats on monday.  I dont get on the comp untill 3:00 pm.  I think we should just whore in here.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> cool you're an hour ahead, so I'll be starting at 10:00 am on monday and last post will be in at 10:00 am saturday, sound fair?


 your time that is.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Thats fair


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

strictly in here can do but all posts count, the dirty whoring will be limited to here


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

k just noticed you said you didn't get on the comp until three'ish, i work 9-5:00 so you'll have a jump on me, but i can live with that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

On a more serious note, how is everything going with you...? the reason I ask is you sounded a little bummed out last night..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

You should list our post counts.  In the morning you start whoring.  Make a new thread? Or list the counts in a previous thread?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Im always bummed out... I have depression.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Basically I could care less if I go to the dentist or to the strip club...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

well, Im sorry to hear that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

if ya wanna bend an ear man feel free, i don't mind


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Yea sucks.  Not much I can do about it though lol

Just deal with it and hope it doesnt destroy me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah thats to bad, you're in the care of a doctor...?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Nope.  I probably should be.  I just really dont care though lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

yeah, well my suggestion is obvious and would probably fall on deaf ears but dude, you'ld be surprised with a little help how much better you could feel.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Not deaf ears.  I know.  My friend gave me the number to this place to help out.  I just dont really feel like spending the money and going.  I will probably cheer up a bit once summer is around.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

_ I don´t understand this thread and I will not make any effort trying to do so.  
I just couldn´t avoid posting at it, this post is so big that it has its own magnetic field around it. 
As I said, I just dropped to say hello.  _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Its a whoring thread... People whore in here, or just "shoot the shit"


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

_ Yeah, that I know. The thing is that every time I enter here I never know what the current subject is. 
I am usually good at complex concepts but that is too much. _


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Not deaf ears.  I know.  My friend gave me the number to this place to help out.  I just dont really feel like spending the money and going.  I will probably cheer up a bit once summer is around.




yeah S.A.D is quite a common disorder, but hell if you can get help in the winter why not eh!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Yeah, that I know. The thing is that every time I enter here I never know what the current subject is.
> I am usually good at complex concepts but that is too much. _




lol , no current subject every time i enter i start a new one, no point intrying to keep up.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Yea, just seems like life is in a rut.  Not going anywhere blah blah blah...   Plus I dont really drink, so doing things fun like camping and hiking are a nono in the winter time.  Dont care for bars too much.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

_*Premier*, are you clinically depressed ? _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

BBIAF  Need to heat my meal.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just deal with it and hope it doesnt destroy me



_ Do you have suicidal thoughts ? _


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, just seems like life is in a rut.  Not going anywhere blah blah blah...   Plus I dont really drink, so doing things fun like camping and hiking are a nono in the winter time.  Dont care for bars too much.




gotta find some winter sports to participate in!!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> gotta find some winter sports to participate in!!



_ It is WAY more complex than that.. 
Actually giving a simlple answer like that just make things even worst. _


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ It is WAY more complex than that..
> Actually giving a simlple answer like that just make things even worst. _




I know, simply trying to lighten the mood and evoke a little giggle, I dealt with deppressed people (with a combo of schizophrenia) alot.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Do you have suicidal thoughts ? _



Not really..  I mean I would never kill myself.  Thats a little extreme.  Sometimes I imagine a blowout in my car and I hit a pole or something though.  Wierd shit like that.  


Winter sports cost too much   To ski for 1 day at Snowbird, its like 85$.  Plus I dont have my own equip and thats another 50$ to rent.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

whores whores whores


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

ooh we are talking personal stuff better go go go


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would never kill myself.  Thats a *little* extreme.




_ LOL   Can I use this quote to make a t-shirt ? _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> whores whores whores




jealous jealous jealous


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

the reason i dont whore here too often
is that it gets replies so fast you miss stuff
and when u reply someone else gets there first...:\


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> I know, simply trying to lighten the mood and evoke a little giggle, I dealt with deppressed people (with a combo of schizophrenia) alot.




_ Is that true ? How did you find yourself in this situation ? Was it a friend ? _


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Is that true ? How did you find yourself in this situation ? Was it a friend ? _



No actually work, most of the individuals I support are physically and mentally disabled, worked with a fella once who's problems were depression and schizophrenia, a sad situation had to stop a few suicidem attempts.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> the reason i dont whore here too often
> is that it gets replies so fast you miss stuff
> and when u reply someone else gets there first...:\




just do what you always do and pretend you know whats going on......burned biatch!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Whoooh, who are these new people in my thread? Welcome to Rock's whoring thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh, and everybody- I'm dropping out of nursing school


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

What?  Why?  Whats the wife have to say?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

and since you're going to have so much time, want to come pick me up on the 12th since my car still isnt working?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Fine fine, ignore my comments   You're one of those 10 windows open people


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

hello people


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey david!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Justin, I went to the gym after my comment. Lisa knows and supports my decision. I never really wanted to be a nurse and I'm miserable in the program. I'm doing fine, I just know that's not what I want to do with my life. So I'm going to start seminary classes this summer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> and since you're going to have so much time, want to come pick me up on the 12th since my car still isnt working?


I'd love to but I still have work!  12 hours on Friday. Lisa's car just went in the shop yesterday- $550 to get it fixed. How far away do you live?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Why dont you two come down here to Liberty?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Why? Your going to be moving!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh, well we are going to be in Harrisonburg then   You guys can go there... they have at least 2 or 3 Christian colleges in the area I do believe.  Just Liberty is pretty big in the christian realm, so I figured it'd be decent.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll probably get my degree from Averrett. Do you know what colleges are in Harrisonburg?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Do they have some decent schools in your area?  Probably so... being that close to DC and what not.  It is pretty built up.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Umm, not sure... but I could check.  You guys still enjoying the city life?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

I've never liked living here. But Lisas Drama Company is starting to take off now. So she doesn't really want to leave it  Good for her, but I hate DC


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Gotta head to work, talk to you later! I have the time now


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Ah well, thats how it goes right?  Anyways, I have to get going bro, talk to you later.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 27, 2004)

Good Morning everybody


----------



## heeholler (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll probably get my degree from Averrett. Do you know what colleges are in Harrisonburg?


Averrett University in Danville?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Good Morning everybody




Yo D what part of Md are you in?


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

Hello again!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Oh, and everybody- I'm dropping out of nursing school




  why are you doing that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Averrett University in Danville?


Yep, but I can do most classes through the internet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> why are you doing that?


I never wanted to be a nurse, so I finally made the decision. I feel so free now!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 27, 2004)

So you wont be actually going to Danville then? Liberty is another online college. my aunt & cousin do the liberty online classes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll check out Liberty too. If it comes down to a few classes I actually have to attend, then I'll go whereever for a short period of time.

How are you Hee? Did you get my PM?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I never wanted to be a nurse, so I finally made the decision. I feel so free now!




I'm happy you feel free now darlin.  If you don't mind me asking, What made you go into nursing school to begin with if it was something you knew you didn't want to do going into it?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll check out Liberty too. If it comes down to a few classes I actually have to attend, then I'll go whereever for a short period of time.
> 
> How are you Hee? Did you get my PM?


Doing good rock. Yup, I got your pm. Reason I asked if you are going to Danville is that I will be in Danville for a couple weeks in the summer. When do your classes start?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

My father in law is CEO of the hospital where I work. When Lisa and I left the mission field he got me a job in the warehouse of the hospital. I just worked my way up and figured nurse was the next logical step. I just got locked in.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

That's understandable.

hey...........saw your old pics...........YOU MADE MASSSSSS CHANGES............CONGRATS HON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Babs, I'll email you my updated pics from 2 days ago.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

It's okay.  You don't have to.  You're busy with other things.

Just wanted to say how proud I am of you darlin.  and EXTRA *****HUGS*****


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

Thought I'd drop in and say  2 u all b4 I go out tonight!!!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh yeah, would someone mind whoring this thread to page 667 because TGS might get a hard on and raise up from hell and torture us all for dayz on end!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

mabey one more


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

I give up


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

Or do I?


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

OK mabey i do


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

COME ON


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

IM LEAVING


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

Post whoring is tough work!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

No kidding


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

Yall make it look so easy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

Its the boredom that kills it.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

If your gonna do something you might as well do it right


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2004)

_ Don´t get involved in the dangerous activity of post-whoring._


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

But i want to be on the "list"


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

MAN these pages go on and on an on


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

and on


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Sup Peeps?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Who's keeping it real up in here?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Who here can speak Ebonics with a lisp?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

Hello Eggs.  Sure as shit not me


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> But i want to be on the "list"



_ The good feeling comes if you make the "list" with good posts. 
That is what it is all about. _


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Prem... I can sometimes.  Only when I'm drunk!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

I can only imagine, all i can do now is just whore and hope


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

But I dont drink anymore... tis a pity.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

yup just hope'n and whoring


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

in the morning when it work time


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

Ill get in a lit-tle post time


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

Ill type a little whore for you


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

for eva


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

and eva


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

and all of my posts are for you


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> But I dont drink anymore... tis a pity.



I hear ya on that one.  I havent been drunk in a long time.  I do like a cold beer or two once every few weeks.  But not binge drinking anymore.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

together foreva


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

hey you ruined my parody 
hey this is the 20000th post


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Oooh, 20k posts 

Umm, whats our next goal guys?  1000 pages?


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

ill contribute


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

hey did you see my parody


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Yep, saw that   Good stuff!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

What's up?


----------



## heeholler (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi whores!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey ya'll!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Just got home from work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Time for bed for me. Going tomorrow to see Passion.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Alright, have fun!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 27, 2004)

I want to see it also. I am going to check in a few minutes to see it it is on the internet to download.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

How bloody theft like of you


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

I've just been waiting to see if Jenny would get on.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

so I could say goodnight.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

But the cutie is still sleeping


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

so I'm going to whore while I brush my teeth!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Uh never mind, I brushed them in the bathroom.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Tis a sweet sorrow, our parting is.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Especially when I need more posts...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

In like 12 days I'm going to be with my honey.  Thats just amazing!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Haha, that song "The Old Apartment" by Barenaked Ladies is great!  I love listening to that song... it always makes me laugh and feel lighter inside.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

going to have to change to Launch pretty soon, they have some good sleeping music


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Richard Marx is the man... "Now and Forever"  now thats a love song!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Whoohoo!  I'm #1 whore, my goals have been fulfilled, now I'm going to bed!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Now Rod Steward, "Have I told you lately that I loved you".

Another great classic love song


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I am so bored it hurts


----------



## heeholler (Feb 29, 2004)

I hurt so much cause I am bored!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 29, 2004)

I hurt cause youall hurt cause we are all bored


----------



## Vieope (Feb 29, 2004)

_ Somebody please create a thread about being bored.  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 29, 2004)

im bored as a thanks giving turkey on easter break...


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 29, 2004)

I think this is the bored thread .......... well why else are we all here


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

Yup.  This thread is my savior at work.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 29, 2004)

_ I am more bored than anybody. I am bored and entediado._


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

you lost me on that last word.....

but I definately understand the bored part!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ It is bored in portuguese.  _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_Now,  I am not bored. I just got back from the gym. My serotonin levels are in the sky. _


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

well, I don't feel so bad now..I don't know Portuguese.
I am not sure If I am gonna get to go to the gym tonight. My buddy has gracioulsy volounteered myself and my truck to help hime pick up his big screen TV....
lucky me....


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ Your life is so difficult, isn´t it ? _


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

well, I did just get back form the mountaind lastnight after two days of snow boarding in some of the greatest resorts in the world..


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ 
Two can play this game...

I´m in Brazil. I win. lol  _


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

no..the winner..would be able to easily commute between the two....
I'm in 'winter mode' now..wanna snow board all the time...when go into 'summer mode' will wanna be by the ocean...then you win..


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ 
True 
Is there something to see in the big tv today? I heard that futeboll is monday. Am I correct ? _


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

season is over.
Tonight is a special 'American Idol' with that Jimmy Hung guy or whatever his name is. Might not make it., Looks like I will get to go to the gym afterall..

actaully looking forward to pain...what is wrong with this????


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ Nothing 
I can´t figure it out. How old are you ? Everytime I click profile my windows crash. 
_


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

33....
shift change! gotta go!
later!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ See ya _


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2004)

hello everyone


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ Hey you, person that I don´t know. _


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Hey you, person that I don´t know. _



You're hilarious buddy!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> hello everyone


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

HOLA AGAIN!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

I want to play .... hi everyone


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ What´s up everybody ? *david*May I ask who they are ?_


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

who "who" is?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

There he is with the whole grove thing again, were have i been?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

And since im bored and crazy enough im gonna whore


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

wow its hard thinking if thing to say to yourself that you dant really know


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey if any one is reading this i posted my pics, please be nice


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Im a very sensative person


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

and remember thats my before


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah im like 4 or 5 times bigger now


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah that was a month ago


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Im like godzilla im so big now, "prince aint got shit on me"


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok im joking a little there


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah im more like king kong


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

I have aquestion why are you reading all this shit


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Like you really dont have anything better to do


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

wait dont 'I' have anthing better to do


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

well i guess not


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

and if you are reading thisa than post the link for the post whores jst in case i beat you other whore


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

who i got my own page


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Damn... your gonna blow my mailbox up.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

oh my bad i think


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Yea.  Whenever someone post whores in here, I get an eMail for every reply.  I remember I used to get 400+ eMails a day because of rock


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

my bad ill try to keep my whoreing down


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

well allitle ( hey i just got the hang of it


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Haha, dont keep it down... make him unsubscribe!  We need to double our whoring rates!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

He convinced me


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh there was a sponge that lived in the see


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

sponge bob square pants


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Evil Eggs--  I used to unsubscribe because of rock   I just dont think that anyone has his potential


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh yellow and poreis and squishy is he


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

A friend to premeir,and eggs, and me


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

sponge bob square pants
sponge bob square pants
sponge bob..................... square pants
If thats not potential than I dont know what is


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Oooh, David did more damage than Rock did I think 

Both of them did some serious whoring though!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, David did his before I joined IM.  So rock is the only one that counts


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

How many more weeks/days untill you meet up with Jenny?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

11 days


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Was watching Alias with some friensds... they tape it.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Thats why I was gone a few minutes


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh I see...  So how long is she visiting for?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello Eggs....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

You just like Jennifer Garner


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, im outa here.  Bye peeps~


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

i'm at work right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

anybody here to chat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

or do I need to do my famous whoring?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

my elbows are really bothering me today


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Elbows still hurting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah, i've been working through it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

but i could hardly do my alt curls today


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

how you doing buddy?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm doing pretty good.. just working on an English assignement.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

After you're done with the comp you might want to consider easing up a bit and doing a healing phase.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

So your injuries can get some rest time.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Hows the wife?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Get called back to work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Lisa is good. I plan to take a few weeks off after the comp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah! In and out.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Ah well, now its just me in here doing the whoring.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

There ya are... alright, understandable, given that its work and all, haha.

So what are your upcoming plans for seminary and what not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll probably get my BA in English from George Mason and then go to Leland Center for seminary.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats cool, that'll work... what do Lisa's parents think about you leaving Nursing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Her father wants to have "lunch" with me tomorrow...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh, well that might not be so bad.  I guess we'll see how it goes tomorrow...

As long as you are both working together and you are helping provide for the both of you I dont think he has much say in it.

That said, you might want to think about it some and make sure you have all your ducks lined up tonight


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Draw out some plans so he knows that she's not going to be supporting you for the rest of your career in the ministry.

Alot of guys work in the ministry and have side jobs, so I dont really think that'd be much of an issue.  Later on when your ministry is too big to do and work another job, then you'll have to be in a place where they can afford to pay you in a manner in which you can provide for your family.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, not looking forward to tomorrow. I don't like having to justify it for him and listen to all the "advice". I know he means well but we are completely different personalities.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

So what if i want Lisa to support me the rest of my life, that's what wives are for in this age!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Of course at your age thats kinda silly to have to be doing that stuff.  But its pretty normal for Dad to have concern for his little girl   So you might be stuck with the advice hour.  Oh well, perhaps he has some sound advice.  But if its not where Lisa and you want to go, its not going to do you much good.

Hows GPs workouts treating you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

The w/o is going pretty well, elbow withstanding! How about you? I think I finally found a partner, we've been trying to hook up. That'll help alot. How do you like it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I like his workouts quite a bit.  I think he misses a few things, like on legs there is no calf work... but its nothing that cant be added in by us of course.

A workout partner can be a huge benefit to your training and help you break some plateus.  By supporting your lifting of course, but also by the motivation they provide.  Who is it?  Is it a Fireman?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yo TGS, coming on for your once a week computer shinnanigans?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I also wanted to ask GP why he didnt put posterior delts into his workout... or if he believed that the other movements worked them enough as is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hell no Justin!  It's actually someoneone on this forum!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep, once a week and 5 posts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I also wanted to ask GP why he didnt put posterior delts into his workout... or if he believed that the other movements worked them enough as is.


He said that you hit them enough with back. However i still add some in since it's a week point of mine. I add in Posterior delts, forearms, calves, abs, and traps


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2004)

and I'm gone again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

But I'm still here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I need to start tanning again


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I need to do a little tanning this coming week too.  Today was so nice I opened my window and laid out in the sun


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Ah!  The old timers


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Premier!! Hey man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah, been alot of people I don't really know in here lately. The thread grows and has a life of it's own.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I need to do a little tanning this coming week too.  Today was so nice I opened my window and laid out in the sun


I like to sleep on the floor when it's nice like this.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> yeah, been alot of people I don't really know in here lately. The thread grows and has a life of it's own.




Yea.  I never see you posting in here anymore


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Eggs bailed out on me last night for Jennifer Garner!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've been so busy! So how's it going?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Doing ok.  I havent been to the gym since last Thursday   No car.  I just bought a digital camera too.  Will have picts this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, I went monday, because I bummed a ride...  How are you?  Still wanting to do seminary?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cool, looking forward to FINALLY having pics! Sucks about the car.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, I dont have a hottie wife to support me   So I had to save my pennies for the camera.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, still going to do Seminary. Get my BA in English first, then on to Seminary school.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Not that you dont support yourself, but a 2income house is better than one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I dont have a hottie wife to support me   So I had to save my pennies for the camera.


Need to get you one of those! I don't have a camera yet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you seen the passion yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Right now we are both working 2 jobs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Have you seen the passion yet?


Yeah, but some guy kept talking throughout the movie. I finally had to go talk to him. Ruined the moment.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Damn... Thats INSANE!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you seen it yet?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

No... I am afraid to see it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn... Thats INSANE!


Only till the summer semester starts. Trying to get out of some debt.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, Rocks definitely cut back on his old whorind days


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No... I am afraid to see it.


Watch it, it's very moving!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, Rocks definitely cut back on his old whorind days


It's been 3 months and I still haven't broken 1,000


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

A 2 income family is the only way to go...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, I need to see it... Its just that I dont know how it will make me feel.

I dont know if I can handle something like that right now in my life.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Ahh, no reason to be afraid to see The Passion Prem, its really good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Eggs-- How long is Jenny visiting for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I need to see it... Its just that I dont know how it will make me feel.
> 
> I dont know if I can handle something like that right now in my life.


I find it also very uplifting, not necessarily depressing. Such love!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> A 2 income family is the only way to go...


When we have kids, we don't want Lisa to work.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, my cousin said she will see it with me.  So maybe soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, no reason to be afraid to see The Passion Prem, its really good.


How'd you like it Justin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Watching Hidalgo this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> When we have kids, we don't want Lisa to work.



Familys always turn out better when the mother is home IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

And Starsky and Hutch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Familys always turn out better when the mother is home IMO.


I completely agree!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

i can watch movies now that I'm outta school!  Well I did before, but now I don't feel guilty.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats why im so fuct up! hahaha


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm going to visit Jenny Premier, for 10 days


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I wish I could go to Europe...  I went to Greece for 10 days.  But that was a few years back.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, I think families can turn out crapy with the mother at home.  I think its how much BOTH parents pay attention to their kids, and that its a common misconception in the US that just having a Mom at home will make all the difference.  The father plays a vital role as well in the development of the children, and its my personal belief that even if both parents are working, if they spend as much time as possible with their kids and actually make them a priority... then you'll have done well with your kids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have fun in Sweden! Wish I was going.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats a valid point...  But it is also up to the kid on how they will turn out.  All the love, and caring in the world wont stop a bad kid from being bad.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm of course not knocking your and Lisa's decision Rock, thats your guys choice on how to raise a family, and I'd like to think that even if she were a stay at home mom you'd make the family your priority.

Jenny wants to work, so we've planned it out a little bit... well, at least come to an understanding how we will function and both make our relationship together and our kids a priority. That said, kids are like 8 years off


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes and no Premier... it  depends on what your definition of a bad kid is.  I think that parents have the most effect on how their kids turn out by how they are raised and the relationship that they allow between themselves and their children.

One thing in the US that I dont like is that kids have to learn to be good liars and sneak around... if parents were more understanding and approached alot of things as friends instead of owners, I think that the kids would take their advice more seriously as well as being willing to turn to them for help if they need it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats true... Im a master at deception  

Hey, just saw you have new picts!  have you been bulking?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, couldnt you see how fat I was?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm about 20 - 25lbs heavier than in the earlier pics.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

hahaha  I will put you to shame this weekend!  I cant see my abs anymore either


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Fat wise I meant.

How tall are you?  Weight?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Rock - I think that having a stay at home Mom can be a really good idea if she wants to do that   It definitely lets you raise your kids in a consistant manner with which you want them to be raised


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm 5'9", 184lbs


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll probably be around 195lbs by summer... or thereabouts


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats a good size IMO.  Im 5'8" and prob around 200Lbs right now.  Havent weighed in a while because of no gym.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I can see my abs actually... I'm just a really bad flexer and cant show them well unless I'm really lean.  Standing up I can see a 4 pack in the least.  I might take a stomach pic tonight... I'm so white I cant use flash or it wont show any definition


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, my goal is to be around 225lbs @8% bf in 2 1/2 to 3 years.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not going to be taking any more time off like I was before... I have a bad habit of working out hard for several months and then stopping for a month for one reason or another... broken down car, or being at my parents, etc.  No more excuses now, ITS ON!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

LMAO @ flash comment.  Im pretty white too.  Starting to go tanning for the summer time.


Yea,  want to be that big.. I think with my genetics it wont be to hard either


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

From there I'll see what time will bring me.  I dont want to delve into illegal substances, so I'll always be limited by using legal supps... but they are getting better and better these days


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, they are insane already.  That new one m-dien is just crazy.  I plan to buy a truckload before they are banned.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Wont use them untill I am around 25ish though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Just vacuum seal them and freeze them.  That wil make them last around 10 years or so.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

m-dein?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Rock - I think that having a stay at home Mom can be a really good idea if she wants to do that   It definitely lets you raise your kids in a consistant manner with which you want them to be raised


Actually, it's more her decision than mine! Yeah, i agree with what you said, but I also think it's good to have a constant parental influence during the childs most impressionable years, be that mother or father rather than shipping them to babysitters and daycare everyday.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, genetics are nice... mine are okay, but not great.  I'm great in the swimming/running arena, but I have to eat really well and cut out cardio completely to bulk.

If I did cardio in the mornings I'd have to eat a whole lot more to gain muscle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry guys, I had to do some work


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> m-dein?




Its just the nicname for it  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27804


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Your doing great with your bulk Justin! Really, you look good.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah Rock, thats a good way to go about it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

What kind of work Rock?  What are you doing right now?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, genetics are nice... mine are okay, but not great.  I'm great in the swimming/running arena, but I have to eat really well and cut out cardio completely to bulk.
> 
> If I did cardio in the mornings I'd have to eat a whole lot more to gain muscle.



Yea, I dont do any cardio, and I am at or above 4650 cals a day.  Been gaining roughly a pound and a half a week.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Sounds good Premier, maybe Mike at 1Fast will pick it up and start selling it for $10 a bottle


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I work in an Emergency Room.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL.  I think Sledge is going to get pills first(designersupps) and then sell his brand to Mike.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I work in an Emergency Room.



Still?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Sounds good Premier, maybe Mike at 1Fast will pick it up and start selling it for $10 a bottle


I bought 20 bottles of the M1T


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Still?


What else would i do?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What else would i do?



Heck I dont know... I just thought you quit nursining school, and working in the ER would go too.  Im a retard lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

20 bottles   damn...  Vacuum seal it, and freeze it.  It will last longer.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I doubt I am currently eating that much.  Once I get closer to 20o - 210lbs that will be a more optimal calorie range for me. Currently I'm high 3ks - 4k.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, but I think Mike will be selling the M1T until it gets banned.  Everyone thought he was going to stop but I see he has a shipment of it planned for the 10th or so of this month.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

The good thing, I really havent gotten that fat.  I eat really clean, so I am gaining a ton of mass.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

$20 bottles is a whole lot Rock, you planning on using that over the next couple years to get huge?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, but I think Mike will be selling the M1T until it gets banned.  Everyone thought he was going to stop but I see he has a shipment of it planned for the 10th or so of this month.



For the UL stuff?  Guess the money is too important to him eh...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> $20 bottles is a whole lot Rock, you planning on using that over the next couple years to get huge?



For Mikes UL M-1T I think you need almost 3 bottles per cycle.  Not many pills, and they are only 5mg a piece.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Heck I dont know... I just thought you quit nursining school, and working in the ER would go too.  Im a retard lol


Naw, it's what I do and I can get ton overtime!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> $20 bottles is a whole lot Rock, you planning on using that over the next couple years to get huge?


No, I plan on doing one huge cycle and get freaky big


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> For Mikes UL M-1T I think you need almost 3 bottles per cycle.  Not many pills, and they are only 5mg a piece.


Actually 20 bottles will last me almost 7 cycles. But this stuff really messes with your liver and your emotions!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

You have liver protection for PTC right?  And its not that bad...  You have to drink for years upon years to ruin your liver.  It regenerates itself, and if you do proper PTC then there should be no problem at all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm doing 6-oxo after but that's it.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Might want to pick up some Novaldex just in case


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe get some stuff to help your liver.  Lemme find the post for you from DG.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

3 bottles per cycle Premier?  Thats now what I've read about it... how much exactly are you doing?  And what amounts have you used previously?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=572126#572126

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=572363#572363

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=572394#572394


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 3 bottles per cycle Premier?  Thats now what I've read about it... how much exactly are you doing?  And what amounts have you used previously?




I dont use Ph's Eggs.  Or PS's.  I was just stating what I have read.  Average dose is 20-40mg ED and that is anywhere from 4-6 pills a day.  Thats roughly 100-120 pills in a cycle.  Like I said, I am not sure how many pills Mike puts in a bottle... Maybe 60? So thats 2 bottles sorry.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=572126#572126
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=572363#572363
> ...




This was for methyldianalone(sp?) but M-1T you need liver help too.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah... I dont know, I've heard of people getting results on as low as 10mg ed on M1T   Depending on size and what not...

Yeah, peeps will definitely want to run some liver stuff post cycle to help out with that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Might want to pick up some Novaldex just in case


Can't use that with my comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah... I dont know, I've heard of people getting results on as low as 10mg ed on M1T   Depending on size and what not...
> 
> Yeah, peeps will definitely want to run some liver stuff post cycle to help out with that.


Actually the Dr's here said that does not make a difference. Once your liver starts to get inflamed (which mine now is) the only thing you can do for it is stop whatever substance your taking and let your body heal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ya'll still around?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Prince uses the milk thistle.  When I start using PH/PS's I will include it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I've read some stuff suggesting that its better to wait until post cycle to run your Liver protection... milk thistle wont hurt you either way 

You're def going to need it if you are running 20-40mg ed.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, running post cycle is better because supposedly running it on cycle, will reduce the effectiveness of the methyl.  In that thread about m-dien(links I posted) DG tells the guy to run it during.  But it is MUCH MUCH stronger than M-1T.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Whats the half life of navaldex?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Whats the half life of navaldex?




I have no clue...  Pill form, it should be good for a year or more.  Liquid I am not sure...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, the m-dien might be much stronger, but I seriusly doubt that it will have more negative effects on the liver.  If anything it would be easier on it wouldnt it?  You are taking less for one... and a methyl is a methyl regardless of whether it is more or less androgenic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I want to go home now.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'd think it would be good for that long... I wonder how long it is traceable in the blood.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

How much longer is your shift?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

At my comp they give a lie detector test, they don't test your blood.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've got 40 minutes left. Been here since 11


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well, the m-dien might be much stronger, but I seriusly doubt that it will have more negative effects on the liver.  If anything it would be easier on it wouldnt it?  You are taking less for one... and a methyl is a methyl regardless of whether it is more or less androgenic.



Wrong!  Read this thread. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28318


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> At my comp they give a lie detector test, they don't test your blood.



Those are easy to beat.  You just have to believe what your saying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Since I work in the ER, I just order a new liver after every cycle!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Those are easy to beat.  You just have to believe what your saying.


I'll probably be so nervous I'll fail even though I haven't taken anything. But I am worried about getting DQ'd for the M1t


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Why, are you not supposed to use M-1T?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

And what's THAT supposed to mean?!?!?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

What?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ohhhh, you changed your post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, technically M1T is a steroid.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, you read too quick.  It just meant that you are not some massive roid looking guy.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well, technically M1T is a steroid.




No its not.   You need to tell yourself this, and believe it.  That way, you are guaranteed to pass


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I was just kidding you! :0


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll try, how embarrasing though to be DQ'd with my family and friends there!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I was just kidding you! :0



Sure ya were... I have NEVER seen you use the yell emoticon


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Lie detector test?  Sheeesh... how invasive is that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sure ya were... I have NEVER seen you use the yell emoticon


Haha, cause it was broken on my home computer.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

ah well, m-dien is more toxic then... still I wouldnt consider it so much a biggie as long as adequate rest time is given inbetween cycles and people use a lp.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

What a terrible thing... to have your yell button broken


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, your right.  People are resiliant.  Just dont stack the m-dien cycle.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> What a terrible thing... to have your yell button broken



He is lying   I dont see how the yell button could be broken.


P.S. Im a lie detector!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I guess I'll stay with M1T cycle for awhile since I have 20 bottles


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> He is lying   I dont see how the yell button could be broken.
> 
> 
> P.S. Im a lie detector!


Haha, actually all my smilies were broken.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

23 minutes!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Whats the 4832 for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

My lucky number. Rock was already taken.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Just a lucky number?  Anything signifigant behind it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I like 4 and I like 8 and multiply them and you get 32 which is my most favorite number so I always put them together into 4832.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Interesting.  Why is 32 such a good #?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

My favorite # is 7.  Thats because my b-day is on it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't know but for some reason I've always really liked that number.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

7 is a male #. Is in love with 4 but is kinda sleazy too so 4 is turned off by 7.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

What month?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I wish I could go home...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Besides, 4 already has a true love.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

In October 10/7


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

How much longer you got buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Besides, 4 already has a true love.



How so?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

what happened to justin?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

3 hours.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

4 is in love with 5 but 6 which is 4's father doesn't approve of 5.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've got 8 more minutes. It's been nice getting to whore with you and Justin again.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> what happened to justin?



He is probably watching Alias... He has a thing for Jennifer Garner, and tapes it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I've got 8 more minutes. It's been nice getting to whore with you and Justin again.



You too Rock.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I dont have a thing for Garner ya lying bastage 

My friends tape it, and all the guys have like an Alias night and will watch like 5 hours of it straight.  So I go hang and catch one episode, and all of a sudden I've got a thing for her, doubtful... you ho


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry, had to do it


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

hi premi


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Hiyas GBC!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

rock must be doing something productive with his last few minutes


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Heya Greek.

Yeah, I knew you would mention that when I talked about it last time, haha... ah well!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

hi eggs, excited jennys coming? or u going? ahh i forget..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Rock... be productive?!?!    I bet he got off early


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm going Greek... yah, big time excited


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay, thats more realistic


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

You two are IMing arent you... thats a terrible thing to do and just leave me hanging in here


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

no, sorry.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Ahh, its okay.  Ready for spring break?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

No, I am reading fremans journal.  I talk to GBC on MSN when I am at home though


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I started reading your journal too Eggs.  Jenny really gets on you


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Wich is a good thing IMO


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

*sigh*  And here I am... and this thread... and we just have another 333 pages to go to make it to 1k pages


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, Jenny doesnt mince her words   Especially when it comes to my dieting.

It is a good thing, she keeps me honest.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

But every now and then she hits a sore spot.  Which I need to work on, we both need to be able to talk openly about stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, communication is key.  I need to finish reading your journal.  Your doing really good


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm doing okay, only been keeping a journal for about 3 weeks now though.  Real progress is still a long way off   But thanks for stopping by my journal.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, communication is really important, and Jenny and I are really good at communicating and really open to each other.  We'll just have to work on the few small things here and there, but our relationship is great


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea, I cant believe how close you two seem.  Im jealous   I will reply in there, when I finish reading.  Still in freemans journal right now though.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Haha, okay


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

With all these mofos on you think there'd be some posting going on up in here.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

But nooo, nada.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Everybody is just sitting around doing nuttin


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

what good is that?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

In reality I just think that most users online left their computers on.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

I could be wrong, its happened.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

No, not really... I'm just humble.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

or perhaps thats a not.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Regardless


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Its my bed time...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

and you're all rather a boring crowd tonight...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody want to see me pull a rabbit out of a hat?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Didnt think so, okay I'm going to bed!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Pull it!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Sleep tight, dont let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

G-Night Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Oooh, I just got a rabbit head.  It must have been stuck


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I need to heat up my meals, BBIAF


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Night P!  Have a good one and dont be working too hard!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Night all


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Work too hard?  Heh.. the only thing this desk job does is drain my soul.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh yes... the old soul draining rest job.  I recommend you take a two week vacation with hard partying involved, Ibiza or the Greecian Island of Kos, and let some of that stress seep out of ya.


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

Good afternoon everybody....
Hope that all is well with everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Dfinest, how are you doing buddy?


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

Doing OK my freind.....
How's things going for you Rock?
Nice shot of your arm in your avi.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Things are a bit crazy right now!  Thanks, I wish I had more definition in it.


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

With your determination,
I'm sure that your definiton you're
seeking will occur soon.


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2004)

HELLO CHAPS!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Is a P I M P.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Woot, how did I get so many posts?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

I didnt think that I'd spent that much time on


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Tonight I'm going to a basketball game though.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Men's Big South Championship... Liberty University vs Coastal Carolina.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

It'll probably be good.. I havent been going so much this semester and I need to see more games.  Our hockey club rocks.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

We played the University of Virginia the other day and beat them 8-1


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

I would have felt bad for them if they didnt at least score that 1 point.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, and when they say Big south... that just means this general area.  I'm pretty sure we're not going against any teams from Texas or Florida or anything.  Its definitely a concocted name to make it sound more impressive


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Justin!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Had that "lunch" with the Father-in-law today.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

How'd that go?

How ya doing?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Working tonight?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm going to go take a nap in a few minutes.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Friggin beat...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

and some sleep would do me good... and I know that when I wake up I'll be that much closer to being with Jenny.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey, dja run off again Rock?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

You hos dont post in my thread enough... it gets all dusty in there without some traffic!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

You must be working... I'm going to go nap


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Its a mighty lonely bed without my snuggle bunny


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Its a mighty lonely bed without my snuggle bunny


Sorry I can't be there this time but your going to have to take your nap by yourself!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

But we'll be together soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Not working, cleaning the Apartment. My job since I'm not in school


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> But we'll be together soon!


That's the spirit! Now I feel so special


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah yeah, you use that excuse every time!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Haha, your wife made you the biatch now huh?  Fade is doing the same thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> How'd that go?
> 
> How ya doing?


Didn't go the best. I had to keep my tongue in check and just smile several times. But he knew it was a crap smile.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

If you want to feel more special than that you're going to have to talk to your wife about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, your wife made you the biatch now huh?  Fade is doing the same thing


Yep, but I'm picking up more hours soon so I can drop this housewife crap soon!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, at times you have to do that bro... its part of taking off with a guys daughter, you have to listen to him some.  I think its a worthwhile trade


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If you want to feel more special than that you're going to have to talk to your wife about it


Haha, she makes me feel "special" alright!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well, at times you have to do that bro... its part of taking off with a guys daughter, you have to listen to him some.  I think its a worthwhile trade


Agreed, but it's going to be worse when he knows I'm not going to take his advice.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Picking up more hours at the hospital?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Haha, perhaps so... but advice has to be freely given, or its not advice, but a command.

He agreed to let you marry his daughter, he then has to respect the decisions that you both make in your lives now because he isnt in a position of authority anymore.

Thats how my family plays it...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep, over in the registration department though. Every extra hour I pick up is overtime.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Well bud, I have to go take a nap cause I'm pretty sleepy and I dont want to be worthless tonight when I'm doing homework.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Good stuff   You gotta do what you gotta do to survive


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, perhaps so... but advice has to be freely given, or its not advice, but a command.
> 
> He agreed to let you marry his daughter, he then has to respect the decisions that you both make in your lives now because he isnt in a position of authority anymore.
> ...


Well he was never crazy about us getting married!  And when he gives advice it comes out more like a command. But we've made our decision and Lisa completely supports what we are going to do. That's all that counts.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Yack with you later bro, good luck on that house cleaning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Have a good nap. Talk to you later and do your homework tonight. I don't want to see you on here


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well he was never crazy about us getting married!  And when he gives advice it comes out more like a command. But we've made our decision and Lisa completely supports what we are going to do. That's all that counts.



Yep, and I think that Lisa values her relationship enough with you that if it came down to it she'd nip any problem in the bud.  He really doesnt have much say in either of your lives anymore, and if he wants to keep a good relationship with your family over time, he'll have to respect that.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks!  I might stop by later on and hang a little... since I'll be working on the computer for my assignement.  Anyhow, Later!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Just need...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

a few more posts...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

to knock...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Premier down the board!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2004)

_ hello _


----------



## Rissole (Mar 4, 2004)

hello...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello... "Naked one".


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

hey everyone


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

hows everyone doing


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

thats great


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

im fine thaks for asking


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

im fine thaks for asking


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

im fine thaks for asking


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm fine too....


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Its time for bed now.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Just brushing my teeth.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Then I'll drink a lil water.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

and that'll about do me for the night.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Then tomorrow I have some work and stuff.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

But I get to go have a kickass workout first


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Only 8 more days until I'm with Jenny...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Not so long at all...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Which is good cause I'm tired of hurting.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Being so far away isnt easy, dont let anybody fool you.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Jenny is soooo much worth it though... any amount of being away and hurting


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Half the time the hurting doesnt even register because I'm just thinking about all the great times we've had  and the countless more we will have together.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Those thoughts give me a big ol grin most days


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Which everyone knows


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Being far apart like you two are, makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
*Eggs 56* 
PreMier 49 
BabyArnold 47 
BabsieGirl 43 
Vieope 43 
JLB001 43 
Prince 38 
Stacey 36 
myCATpowerlifts 30 
Jodi 27 


Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
Vieope 377 
*Eggs 304* 
PreMier 287 
JLB001 271 
greekblondechic 264 
Jill 199 
atherjen 191 
Mudge 187 
Spitfire 174 
myCATpowerlifts 171 


I see you have been doing your whoring duties lately too!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

I just got done IMing with her a lil...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

So I'm all ready for bed and some good dreams


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah Premier, I saw your name up there and just wanted to beat you   Figured I'd make a couple posts and put my count up a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Im off of work soon TTYL~


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Bastage  (my new word)


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

You stole that word!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

You two still on?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

I am now... but I'm going to the gym


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

How ya feeling bro?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

my back is killing me today! I musta pulled a muscle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2004)

Watcha working at the gym?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm working delts today, and abs   Its going to be a ton of fun...

I posted in your journal bro... anyways, I gotta run.  Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2004)

'morning!
you gonna do delts too? My day for that as well!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours
> *Eggs 56*
> PreMier 49
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2004)

yeah..what's up w/ us, Dave? We aren't even listed...we suck!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Yep, had a great delt workout today... really gave um some shock therapy! 

How you guys doing?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2004)

_ What is up ? _


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Nada!  Just laying down for a nap...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2004)

_ Why are you away from your gf ? _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2004)

_ Well, I have to go out. See ya. _


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

you WHORES!!! 
Jill 199 
atherjen 191 
Mudge 187 
Spitfire 174 
myCATpowerlifts 171 

WHAT WHAT DOES THIS PART MEAN?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

OH NEVER MIND


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

Good Morning everyone....
How is everyone this morning;
It is a FINE day to be breathing!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, not so many on tonight I see


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Me neither, I'm going to take a nap...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Lazy...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Premier is catching up to me in the week long stats...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

I wish I had time for a nap


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Well yeah, I'm lazy


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

You do... just cloooose your eyes...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

you're feeling sleepy


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

very very sleepy


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Your head is lowering down to your desk...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Im working  no sleep for me!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Your boss pours a gallon of ice cold water down your back


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey, sleeping at work is half the fun isnt it?!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

I wish!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Yea, sometimes I take a nap   But its friday and I get off early, so I have to finish my work early!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Ah, okay... whatcha doing tonight after work?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

My X gf talked me into hanging out with her...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Are you going to get some action?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

No.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

I dont want any from her.  But she wants it from me obviously...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

I was friends with her before we went out.  So I figure I could still hang out with her sometimes...  She is the one who left me BTW.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

So have some and get over it. 

I've seen your posts, you have some built up sexual tension.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

If she's the one who left all the more reason to have some... I mean, if you're not dating, wouldnt it be good to at least be a booty call?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

But hey, if you want to go over and talk and giggle for hours on end like a bunch of school girls


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Im not really into casual sex   I like to have a GF, and not bang any chick that I meet.  Plus her leaving me was hard.  So I dont want feelings for her anymore.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh, and if she left you... you dont owe her any hang out time unless that what you want bro.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Thats true, but I miss some of my old friends that she hangs out with lol


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Alright alright, I'll let it be... I thought it'd help you get over her.  I can understand not wanting feelings for her anymore.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Nap time!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm up now... and going to breakfast!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

Have a good breakfast!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Bam, like the energizer bunny!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Cant let this thread get too low on the forum


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice bump Eggie


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Im full of


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

It was on the next page!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

I almost felt like a failure...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

What next page?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh nm... Im retarded.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Is there any way to check how many posts certian people have in this thread?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Nah, I dont think so... but that'd be a cool feature, you should ask Prince for it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

He would scoff at me... This thread is the biggest drain of bandwidth on the interwebnet!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Oooh, I'd say so... we should be thankful he hasnt deleted it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Yup.  I wonder if he did delete it, if rocks posts would go back to almost zero


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 9, 2004)

I cant believe i almost forgot about this thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

I sure as hell hope not!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think alot of peoples posts would go way down


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Not mine


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Uuuuuh huh


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Seriously.  Most of my whoring posts are all over IM.  I bet I dont have ten in a row in this whole thread


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

I do


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

I know that YOU do...  Its only obvious.  Look at your post count.  Its higher than mine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ummm Premier. I met Justin right before he hit the 2,000 mark. I've known you since before you had 100 posts! So what is obvious?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll tell you the obvious...  YOU are the master post whore!  So is Eggs(your minion).  Im innocent


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Im bored/tired/stressed Ugh..


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

You're just pissy cause your whoring skills are inadequate


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Pfft...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Beat that..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Wannabe!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh, and check the top 10 list....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Now whos inadequate?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Now whos inadequate?


Who's the whore?!?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Umm, you guys


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Shouldnt you be in Switzerland or something?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump.  Was on page 2


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

PAGE 2?!?!? Good job Premi!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

No one is posting rock... is everyone asleep on IM


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

It's alive


----------



## heeholler (Mar 16, 2004)

Well well well. I haven't been here in a while to post. So maybe I will catch up on some post whoring here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Sure...  Teaser...  Its been how many minutes since you posted that?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Bump.  Was on page 2


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 20, 2004)

bla bla bla


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 20, 2004)

-----------------        --))))D----        - -------  --- -  -- )))D


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 20, 2004)

Kinda looks like hes shooting


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey, we can't let this thread die!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 20, 2004)

Not till at least 1,000 posts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 20, 2004)

Where has my buddy Hee been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 20, 2004)

This thread is DOUBLE the next longest thread


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

my pic files r too big how do i shrink them??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't know greeky! But your pics really look great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

And you look very happy, i like that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow, when's the last time I really whored?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Let's see, do I remember how to do this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

a little rusty...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm pretty freaked about my contest coming up


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

I know I'm nowhere ready for it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Just hope I can get there in time


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

and I'm not looking forward to waxing again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Training on no carb days is not easy


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Especially when your doing lifting and cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

but I do feel very accomplished once its over with


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

'bout time to shower and then go tan


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

take out the trash and pay bills


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

watch the average joe tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

whatever happened to hee and tgs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

I get to eat again at 1


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

looking forward to that


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

I should probably drink some LG now


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

but i want a new page first


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

how much longer to go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

i think 6 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

my blood pressure has gone down so much since I left school


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

it was 165/105 and that's with exercising and eating right.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

the past 2 days it's been like 110/55


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

one of the best decisions i've made


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

NEW PAGE


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

what r u doing now that u quit school?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Right now I'm working a bunch of OT to pay off bills. I'll start school up again in the summer though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey peeps!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Babs! How are you doing? I miss you!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello good folk, hope all is well with y'all


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey you guys.....

Rock  --  At the moment, I'm leading a tough life........BTW  --  I miss you as well hon.

How have you been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

My life has been busy but good!  You can pm me or email babs. I lost your all your stuff when my computer crashed. Lost all my emails and addresses and all shortly after your last email


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Busy is good!  Not always necessarily bad

Sorry your comp crashed.

How's your training going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Going well although I can't get rid of some fat! I have new pics in my gallery. Can't pose either  Jodi tweaks my diet a cardio a bit more every week so hopefully more losses will be coming soon! 
What about with you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Just looked at your pics.  GREAT JOB!!!!!!!

Hon, the fat will come off.  Hang in there.

I'm going home...nite


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Babs! Have a nice night. smooch!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

See ya tomorrow.

Nite


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

BTT


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, time to whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sitting secretary till 11 tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I just gave my 2 weeks notice today


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

actually more like week and a half


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

that's right! I got another job


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, someone brought out the Defibulator (sp?)

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

zap

Beep, Beep, Beep

Alive once again


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Where ya gonna be working?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

a brainless job


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

in a dentist office. making twice as much as at the hospital


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

much less stress and work


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Whatcha gonna do there


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

better get a good dental plan outta it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta Jet, 

I've been at work long enough.

Time to hang out with the little one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

sorry i'm in and out


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

How did you get a dental job?  What will you be doing?  I think I would like to work in a dentist office 

I like to hear the drill drilling someone else besides myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

have a good one Iain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Receptionist work! Very easy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Prem, how are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

can't wait to leave here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Im ok.  Did you just apply, or find the job online?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

still work some hours in registration though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

the dentist knows my wife and offered her the job but she already has a great job so she told me. i called and he gave me the job!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

really nice laid back guy too


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

only 20 hours a week but at double my present salary that really doesn't matter to me. i'll make extra somewhere else


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn your lucky.  I fucking hate my job.  Im going to go insane!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish I made double.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm blessed!  I give that one totally to God. came at the exact right  moment!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah, well I didn't make a whole lot to start with.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

did i lose you prem?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

still need to get this thread to 1,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

but we need people in here again


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

so c'mon people!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

it's a party


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

i need to get cut


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

cardio sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

whatever happened to tgs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

i'm glad that contest is over


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

and that i beat him!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

all alone again


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Im here sorry.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I just need to cut back on posting...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I have been at the top 10 poster spot for so long I am lonely.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah, your posts have come up man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I still hold the record for posts though i think


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

almost time for me to eat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

At this rate it should only take a few years to pass David up.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Whats the record?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

if only he would stop posting


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

it was over 1,000 in a day and like 3,000 for the week I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

hows your training coming buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

i'm eating bass and tuna tonight


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

I need to get my posts to 1000.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm almost there.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Training is ok.  Need to work on a new diet too


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Sup Manic!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

Not much trying to look busy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

your almost there mani


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

alright, i'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

anyone still around?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

nope


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

dangit


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

then I guess i'm not here either


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

i hope i can post at my new job


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

time will tell


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

No puter at home?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

no i have a puter! just more fun at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

are you on gear premi?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

No...  Why would you ask?  I have never taken any PH's, PS's, or gear.  Ever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know. Something questionable was said a LONG time ago and I just never asked. I don't remember what was said though


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

No gear/semi-gear for me either.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

That bugs me now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL, nothing bad was meant buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

why does that bug you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember now. It was your diet. I was wondering if you were gearing when you were eating all the corn-dogs and "Mudge" meals. That's all


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Because I have had people say things like "Oh look at him, he's on steroids" or "Damn man, you use steroids?".

I am just sick of it... Just because I am in the gym 5 days a week, and have a sound diet, does that mean I am on steroids?  Its sad actually, I have been thinking about using just to show those people what I would look like on gear.  I would be huge, I know it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey man that's a compliment when people ask that. i don't have anyone asking ME if I'm on. Wish someone would ask me that...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

That's like being upset because someone asks if your a model or something.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

No you dont.  It may seem like a compliment, but it just starts to drag you down.  I work hard to try and look my best naturally.  And when someone asks that, or says something about that then it doesnt feel good.  The worst is when someone blurts something out, then other people hear and start to gossip.  If I was using it wouldnt bug me, because I would look a lot better.  Not to mention I am honest and wouldnt mind admitting it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's like being upset because someone asks if your a model or something.




I am not a model, I am not on steroids.  I am a normal "average joe" person.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would never want to be "average"!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmm...  Its not something that I want, its just what I am.  I dont see myself as being special or anything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't agree with that Premier. I know "average" people and I don't consider you that!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Rock.  I suppose I am too humble.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Uh, yeah. i'd say so right now!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Its just that I hate really cocky people(I was picked on when younger) and I told myself that I would never be like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

That's understandable. Just don't be TOO modest either, that's not necessarily a good trait. Not that I think you are too modest, I'm just babbling now!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is being too modest a bad trait in your opinion?

Just out of curiousity.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

1- It can be annoying when someone that you could can plainly see has remarkable traits is too modest or down on themselves 
2- it can come across very easily as "false" modesty
3- it's hard to compliment someone is too modest because your compliments are always thrown to the wayside


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I understand what your saying.  

I know I probably come off as "stuck up" sometimes, because I am not too outgoing.  Damnit.


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Morning good peeps.....
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Dfinest! What's up buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

(To The Top)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

to the windowssssss


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, what's up? I'm at work right now. Another 25   minutes to go and a freaking medic just pulled in


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a couple more days left there Rock, then its off to the lap of luxury and rotten teeth


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! But I don't have to look at the teeth!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Oooh, thats true.  That can be very nice with some people


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Im browsing members pics... where did all the hot ladies go???

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=146686[/img2]


----------



## heeholler (Apr 5, 2004)

*runs in thread and throws water balloons at everybody, then quickly runs out of thread*


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=125982[/img2]

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=126107[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=133782[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=72734[/img2]

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=72738[/img2]

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=72767[/img2]


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres definitely still some hotties here   I'm quite sure you just mis-worded that 

Ummm, thats Venus, and I think another is named CLP.  Maybe Venus still comes around some, havent seen them in quite some time.

The othes I'm not sure who they are.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, they used to be here?

Hey Hee, you got me all wet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm home now eating salmon burgers


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, I know who they are eggs   I dug the picts up 

Rock is the FUQQING MAN!!!  This is insane brother... I cant believe you have come so far  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20007


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Looka Mudge!  He was small!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=105311


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I know who they are eggs   I dug the picts up
> 
> Rock is the FUQQING MAN!!!  This is insane brother... I cant believe you have come so far  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks Prem! Sometimes i actually forget what I used to look like. Those first pics were actually taken after I already lost about 40 lbs. I forgot all about that thread!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm home now eating salmon burgers





You Go Buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

You want some?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 6, 2004)

Salmon Burgers sounds good right about now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Whoah, Don! What's up man, haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 6, 2004)

Im good bro.  Just working on my site that I hope will be up in the next 2 months.  How are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Doing good! What site are you working on?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 6, 2004)

www.projectphysique.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks great so far!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks. Dreamweaver is giveing me a headache   but I am catching on to it slowly.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Rock!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Thanks. Dreamweaver is giveing me a headache   but I am catching on to it slowly.


Hey I use Dreamweaver MX for my sites... feel free to ask me any questions


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Rock - Have you got all your Referral pts yet???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> www.projectphysique.com


Oh that does look nice!

One touch I always like to use is for a link to change color when you hover over it.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Rock is the FUQQING MAN!!!  This is insane brother... I cant believe you have come so far  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20007


You look like a completely different person now!  And it looks like you haven't had any problems with your skin snapping back either!

I was watching that show Extreme Makeovers and there was a man that had lost like 140lbs and his skin was all droopy and saggy... that's why he wanted the plastic surgery.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much Butterfly.  I will definitly keep that in mind.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey BF! I'm at like 30VP I think. I really appreciate you doing that for me. If you want to give someone else the opportunity now that would be fine with me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You look like a completely different person now!  And it looks like you haven't had any problems with your skin snapping back either!
> 
> I was watching that show Extreme Makeovers and there was a man that had lost like 140lbs and his skin was all droopy and saggy... that's why he wanted the plastic surgery.


Thanks! Yeah, i was lucky with the skin. I do have stretch marks however but that doesn't bother me at all. Could be attributed to muscle as easily as fat


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks! Yeah, i was lucky with the skin. I do have stretch marks however but that doesn't bother me at all. Could be attributed to muscle as easily as fat


So very true!!!  Fade has never been over weight but has small ones on some muscles.  You can just tell people you used to be all big ans swole!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you mean used to be... Fade is still SWOLE!  Large man there...  How is Fade?  Havent seen him around in a while.


----------



## benfica (Apr 6, 2004)

i had a shitty day today


----------



## benfica (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn im bored


----------



## benfica (Apr 6, 2004)

I like this thread


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Benifica.  Did you read the whole thing?


----------



## benfica (Apr 6, 2004)

Of course!
Why wouldent i read all 690 pages??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

i'm bored too *sigh*


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 10, 2004)

Yea Im ready to whore too.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm ready to take a nap!  Peace all!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

a nap sounds good, but i gotta go to church in 2 hrs


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 10, 2004)

2 hrs?  whycome?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

church starts around 11 and ends at 2.. i will NOT last that long


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 10, 2004)

Whoa!  Why church so late.  I thought church was tommorow?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

we have a night service and at midnight we do this thing outside.. weird stuff man


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 10, 2004)

Im scared of your kind. Jk


----------



## benfica (Apr 11, 2004)

Im bored..and sick..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 11, 2004)

That sucks.  Hope you feel better.  Im at work bored.  My life is os boring.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Var (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter!  Anyone else stuck at work right now???


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter.....

But another day!

Hey everyone!!!    Long time no post (4 me that is)  !


----------



## Var (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey David!  Hows the weather down there today?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

84 degrees but feels like 90 on the beach!  How's the weather up there in R.I.?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter all!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, HAppY SlaPPy Easter to youu, too Justin!!


----------



## benfica (Apr 11, 2004)

You know what...Lucky charms are the shit!(cereal)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

IM ANGRY


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Viv!  What's the matter hon?

Benfica, I used to go by Bridgeport via the Metro north everyday going to NYC!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

everybodys pissing me off and i have mega pms


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Greeky!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

I have PMS too!  Cause I'm sick... I feel like "pretty much shit"


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> everybodys pissing me off and i have mega pms



I am sorry to hear that.  I hope I don't piss you off!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not really all that sick... just a little bit.  Sore throat, slight fever, phlem, the works.  If anybody wants a few days off of work, I'll send a chewed piece of gum your way


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, that was kinda nasty.  I'm going to go study


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't go! I'm interested in that gum!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm here for a few minutes, anyone else?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

just got back from my parents for the weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

always good to be back home, but it was a good time


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry you don't feel good Justin, hope you feel better


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

make sure you get alot of rest!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I start the new program tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Horrible weekend for eating though


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

guess I'm alone here


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

oh well, like i've never done it by myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Arrested development is on tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I have another hour to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going through caffeine and ephedrine withdrawal


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

it's horrible


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know if i'm working tomorrow or not


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I am tired from the weekend also


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

My posts go up soooo slow now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't believe how I used to post before


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

that was ridiculous


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Almost to 700 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

We'll still make it to 1,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Instead of doing cardio, I'm going to start doing Iron Cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone try that? I think it should work well


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

alright, 20 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

then I'm gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I start school again may 6


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm kinda excited about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

and my new job this thursday


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeahh


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

looks like 13 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a few days off of work


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Rock!

Wanna hear what I walked into Friday night at the bar in the Men's room?  That'll make you sick!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe i'll pick up some extra hours then


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, tell me about it David


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Hurry up with your websites man! I want access


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks great so far


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

This must be a long story, David types faster than this


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't want to get old!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I see older guys working out in the gym and I don't want to look like that


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

You can get into the website!  Just click on it!  

It's just not completed!  

Now, as I was saying, I walked into the bathroom and went into the stall and saw a vomit pool!  It was overflowing everywhere up to the door.  It's like I had to tip tow in...... decide if my piss is going to hit the toilet bowl or not.

So, I said, "Fuck it" and just pissed right on the floor!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

That's my biggest fear i think


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

That's great! Luckily nothing like that happens to me


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> This must be a long story, David types faster than this



I was working on my interactive message board as well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

except for my cat being in the top of my closet and deciding to spew all over my new clothes hanging up


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Millhouse is moving!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

why isn't ironmag in your links page ?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Are you all worried!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Ahhhh, simpsons on as well?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

it's a repeat though


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> why isn't ironmag in your links page ?



I assure you that there are going to be all new fresh links in the links page and unfortunately, some deletions!  Those links for the most part are old.

Except for Deeann's and Debi's!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I have -$7.53 in my account till friday


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll have to check them out


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> it's a repeat though




Today I actually lived normal!

Got up late
Went to the beach
Went shopping
Ate crap
Ate more crap
Watch NBA
Watching the Simpson's
Screwing around online!

It's been years since I've been able to do this!!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have -$7.53 in my account till friday




Why???


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like the life!  

Why? Because we spent the rest!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Ewwwww...  Ralph is gross!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> sounds like the life!
> 
> Why? Because we spent the rest!



On what?  Pizza Hut?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, ralph is gross! Poor Bart


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> On what?  Pizza Hut?


I wish! Mostly Trader Joes and things for the Competition I'm no longer doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh and rent, can't forget that


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice airplane!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

So why do you have all this free time?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Rent?  Odd time to pay rent?  On the 11th??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Naw, payed on the 5th, they just finally cashed the check


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

takes'em awhile


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So why do you have all this free time?




What, all 6 hours??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, all 6 hours


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

That's like a long time but cool I guess!

So, what's on the agenda tonight??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

'bout time to know Dr. pain down a notch


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

After Arrested Development at 9:30 I'll go to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

what about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm 'bout ready to go now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

have a good night buddy, see you later


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, all 6 hours




Well, my night is not over, I have to go bring something to a friend around 10 pm.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

All right, good night Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey, anybody around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

my elbows are kinda hurting after todays w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

That kinda sucks, 2 days into this new program


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think it was cable crossovers that did it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was thinking about eating some pasta today


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I start my new job Thursday, aaack


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

25 posts then I'll go


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I need to knock atherjen off the top 10 list


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think people post as much as they used to before


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I remember the top posters were in the hundreds for a 24 hour period


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

'course I still hold the record


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm off today and tomorrow and kinda bored


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Guess I'll probably just read today


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's raining and yucky outside


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

If i keep posting someone will come talk with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

anybody!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

self whoring is not as fun as it used to be


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not doing the comp now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I enjoy my training alot more again now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd go see a movie but I'm broke till thursday


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess I could go write a check and hope it doesn't get cashed till Thursday


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

but I won't


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I need new clothes for this new job too


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Or at least wash some of the ones I have


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

25 posts and noone ever joined me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

How sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I'm almost done


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

only 3 more


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so glad I don't work in the ER anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Time to wax my legs again


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Yikes!!!  I bet that hurts 

Why aren't you working in the ER anymore hon?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh yeah it hurts!  Was offered a job in Dentist office. Much easier work and much more money.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I pick up extra hours in the ER registering patients. Same pay and piece of cake. I spend most of the time studying or just reading and talking


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!  What will you be doing at the Dentist office?  You're going to have so much fun with the kiddies when they come in for check ups, etc........


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be the receptionist. Just greet pts, pull charts and call to remind people of appointments coming up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

That's cool.....If anything it has GOT to be less stressful.

Did you already start this job or planning to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm starting this Thursday! MUCH less stressful.  That's the new theme of my life, no stress


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

woo wooo wooooo 
why arent you competeing any more?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

For being 3 weeks out i looked more like 6 weeks out. To get to the level I needed to be at I woulda ended up losing quite a bit of muscle in the process. I have so little as is I didn't want to go more in that direction


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Next year I'll start 16 weeks out, that should put me right on schedule!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Ahhhh true, Im glad to hear you havent just given up.
Still going to keep us posted on your progress, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Most definately  I have a new journal up now and I'm doing TP's TP-PT program.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 16, 2004)

No more whoring boy!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Sup TGS!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Im gonna catch you soon enough


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

you haven't even broken 5k yet....young grasshopper..


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

This was on the 3RD PAGE!! WTF??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Oops... 

Wait...  Its YOUR thread!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

What did you think LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I had an interview for a PT job today. Decided not to take it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

My comp is kinda running slow right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

My mass builder came in today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

well I guess Prem didn't stay for long .


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh well, I guess I won't stay long.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

My elbows are already bothering me and I'm only 1 1/2 weeks into this 12 week training thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Lot's of Ibuprofen


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Alright, where is everyone?


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Lot's of Ibuprofen




Where did you go? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Happy Family is on tonight, 10 minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Ahhh, there you are


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Pinkinthemiddle-  NO POSTING UNTILL YOU HAVE READ THE WHOLE THREAD!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Have you tried me through ICQ yet? LOL, I can't figure it out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Pinkinthemiddle-  NO POSTING UNTILL YOU HAVE READ THE WHOLE THREAD!!!


See, Premi can say this because he actually DID go and read the whole thread once


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Pinkinthemiddle-  NO POSTING UNTILL YOU HAVE READ THE WHOLE THREAD!!!




LMAO Yeah ..maybe one day


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See, Premi can say this because he actually DID go and read the whole thread once




ROTFLMAO


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea dont read it.  There is some interesting stuff, but the rest will fry your brain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

This is the longest thread in the forum by almost 400 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Some good pics though, eh Premi?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

hi


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I knew if Pink came in here Premi would come back  LOL


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Is this thread still going???    Damn you're a bunch of whores!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

And there's greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

how r u rock?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Some good pics though, eh Premi?



Yea, some of the X, but ill be damned if I can find them again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

And Var! Awesome. Now we are just missing Eggs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Viv!


Hi Var!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I have eggs in the fridge


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm doing good Greeky, how are you? It's been awhile.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey all!  Wuzzzup?


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Its like old times in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't know you were like that Premi! But I guess I should have known from the sheep...


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Damn!  Im on a T1, but its slow as hell.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, the good old days!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

....


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi premi hi var

I've been better...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=622412#post622412


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

It must be the site then!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Now we just need someone to flame me for disagreeing with their views on sex.  j/k


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Greeky needs a hug.  It'll get better, kid.  It always does.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I was thinking about that Var! LOL, I'm glad you came back to this place


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Big hug for Greeky! *hug*


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Var, as you can see I liek sheep 

No disagreeing here


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Its all good now Rock.  

Pre, are u saying you like sheep in the "biblical sense"?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Haha, your hilirious Premi


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

This thread will NEVER die.  Its beautiful!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Am I along here?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

No... I live in the city, no sheep here.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Alone that is


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I had a dream about Greeky last night.  SO weird since I've never met her and I dont think she likes me much.    It wasnt dirty.  She was just very sad and I was trying to make her laugh by being a dork (something I do well).  Proof that Im on this site too much


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

That is weird, but I do get sad a lot and need a lot of cheering up 

I don't have anything against you, or at least if I did I don't remember


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

That's sweet Var!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I need foooood.  *drool*


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Want some of my mass gainer? 1250Cals a serving


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I usually have lucid dreaming, but couldnt control this one.  Very disappointing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Haha Var


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm eating tuna and rice for the 3rd time today.  Getting old fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, clean bulking is not easy Var!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm paranoid when it comes to food.  Nutrition was my weak point for so long that I take it to extremes now.  Hardly ever enjoy food now


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Alone again


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

This empty room it fills my mind
Freedom it leaves me so confined
Every single bone has cracked
But in this life, you can't turn back
I don't want to live
I don't want to live here alone, alone, alone, alone
As these words part with my tounge
I question why they're even sung
I promise but I lie
I don't even know myself inside
I don't wanna be
I don't wanna be here alone, alone, alone, alone
Today and tommorow have become one
Every single thing has become none
Human nature is a beast
What ive done the most, to show i have the least
Please don't leave me here
Please don't leave me here
Don't you leave me alone, alone, alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I know what you mean Var, I'm the same way. But I just need to relax off-season and kick ass on-season


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea dont read it.  There is some interesting stuff, but the rest will fry your brain.



LOL


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I hear ya Rock.  Moderation is the key.  I forget that sometimes...well, most of the time


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh hell...if you all dont start posting, I'm gonna sit here posting song lyrics all night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Wait till you see pics of me like around Dec Var. Bulks are not befitting me


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Nine planets round the sun
Only one does the sun embrace
Upon this watered one
So much we take for granted 
So let us sleep outside tonight
Lay down in our mother's arms
For here we can rest safely 

If green should slip to grey
But our hearts still bloody be
And if mountains crumble away
And the river dry Would it stop the stepping feet

Take all that we can get
When it's done
Nobody left to bury here
Nobody left to dig the holes
And here we can rest safely 

One sweet world
Around a star is spinning
One sweet world
And in her breath I'm swimming
And here we will rest in peace


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll post between your lyrics


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, you dont want to see me after a "dirty" bulk.  Thats for sure.  I store a little too much meat around the mid section.  Hoping the clean bulk will do the trick for me.  I'll miss my abs.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry...I'm done posting lyrics.    I was just getting bored


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

You can post lyrics buddy!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd rather chat, but if it gets slow in here again, more lyrics are coming.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry man, comps slow and Pink is talking to me too


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll have to go soon. Early day tomorrow


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Lucky bastard!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

You are all crazy.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I fucking hate fish burps.  Gawd...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Theese 2 sets per lift are making me thirst for more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Why do people get fish burps? I've never had a problem.

yeah, I am Var


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I take lots of fishies...no burps.  

I'm proud of my craziness


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I feel like I am wasting time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh, you'll get more Prem! Just wait


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Be careful Rock!  That girls trouble!!!  The good kind of trouble.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Talking to Pink on the tele?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Your not wasting time if you kick ass with those 2 sets!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Wasting time on what????


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I try and kick ass.  Just dont feel like I worked out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

No, on messenger. I'd be to shy to talk to someone on the phone! LOL 

She is really cool Var! But she's on the phone now and I'm about to hit the bed.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

You talk to Riss on the tele.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Ah...I see.  Wait till next week


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

G-Night Rock.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I think she's cool too Rock.  Have a good night bro


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

How'd you know that Prem?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I dont know her.  So I have no comment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Are you guys going to bed here or am i?


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I dont know her either, but she seems cool.  I have a hard time believing she has kids though.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I dont know.  I think it came to me in a dream... haha j/k

I saw you sending each other packages.  So I assumed you talked on the tele.  Just like fire and jbo and riss and jbo.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm not going to bed.  I'm at work for another half hour


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I have 4hrs left at work.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes.  Very ouch...


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

diff time zone.  I've been here longer


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

so your comparing me and ris to fire and j'bo?

Naw, I don't have a problem talking to a guy on the phone but I wouldn't know what to say with a girl on the phone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't work today


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

No... Im not comparing you.  I am just saying there are other IM'ers that call each other.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Why wouldnt u know what to say to a girl???   Because your married?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

*5,000 BABY!!!*


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I think he just called u gay Rock.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Both of them are married.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I called rock gay?


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I know.

Nice post count whore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

referring to me and Ris like Fire and J'bo! LOL I'm just kidding man. I know what you meant.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes, in 4 yrs at this rate, thats when I will catch david


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Sometimes its like you arent following along at all Pre.  

I was joking.  U implied it when saying he and riss were like riss and J'Bo


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm not good on the phone Var. I read a lot from body langauge and if I don't have that to go by I'm a bumbling idiot!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Your right, im not following along.  Bye~


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL...Understandable.  The phone is definitely tough


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Your like already halfway there premi! You'll have me by the end of the month


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Prem, where you goin buddy?


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Dont go PreM.  I was just bustin your balls


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Come back Premier!!!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

So sensitive.  I was just messin with him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

That's ok, he'll understand that later I hope.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I guess I forget that people cant tell I'm joking sometimes.  Hard when everything is in type


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

_ Now I know what this thread is all about.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Don't sweat it Var. Reminds me of a time with you...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Best damn thread here Vieope!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey guys n gals!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

hahaha...yeah I remember that time, Rock.  Bunch of slack jawed...  Nevermind.  

This thread is tha shit Vieope!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey david   Who u callin a gal???     j/k


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

_ I know this thread is great.
It is like the universe, big and I don´t understand anything.  _


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm a gal.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Ummnn... I think Viv and I saw someone that I don't know soi I was saying hello to her, too!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I was just playin.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

That you are... that's for sure!  Hey Viv.  How is everything??

BF yet?
Diet/WO
School?


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm outta here.  Have a good night everyone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

No
Yes
Maybe lol

Read my journal lazy man


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> No
> Yes
> Maybe lol
> ...



Hey now!  

Maybe I just will!  But it's SOOOOO many pages since I ventured in!!

I logged in the other day and it said, 1,400 post!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)

I feel so left out


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2004)

me too....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I feel so left out


Then you shoulda been here last night! We missed you buddy


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

How goes it Rock?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

post # 20997..and all is well...


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey good peeps


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

yo


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 21, 2004)

ya yo yo yoh!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

Finishing up, Master and Comander.
pretty good.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 21, 2004)

You all are just a bunch of sluts.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

thank you!
of course..around here..that is a compliment..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

And this thread is still here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

Did you like Master and Commander?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not gonna see it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

Russell Crowe is an America hater.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

So I'm not supporting his lavish lifestyle.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

Provided by American wallets


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

Any who...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

How's everyone?


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2004)

Look whose back??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been busy with my kids.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Dave.  But not for long.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)

Well that's enough for now.  You can always come to www.casemodgod.com, I'm a moderator on their forums.


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hi Dave.  But not for long.



I hear ya!  

BTW, I have a webpage and a private message board!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Helloooo, good to see this thread still going...


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2004)

That's right!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Yahoo! Over 700 pages now


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

David... for the next thread you make, I think you should entitle it "threads gone wild"


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> David... for the next thread you make, I think you should entitle it "threads gone wild"


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

David only makes threads in the Steroid Section!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

I can't let this thread die.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I can't let this thread die.



There goes the neighborhood.  CQ is whoring now.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

AWESOME!!  I love you CQ


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

ah shucks......I feel like blushing now.....  no blushing smilie......


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

She's mine, Rock....find your own!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

uh-uh, I'm not doing any threesome thing with you and Derelicte, eeewwwww


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

You're in big trouble!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

Alright, how about if I have her in this thread Var? You got her in all the others and we'll share PM


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)




----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

You are all odd


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

Yes Premier, join us


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

And who were you calling a derelict CQ?


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Join you?  3 guys and 1 girl? No thanks LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

Not just any girl Prem! CQ!! One of the IM Goddesses


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

1 guy (me) and 3 girls would be a better match up for me.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And who were you calling a derelict CQ?



Rock - I wasn't calling anyone a derelict except "Derelicte" who said that Var was his claimed boyfriend. Or was that girlfriend Var?  Guess you missed that whole thread Rock.

Oh my, and I'm a goddess now   Wow 

Figures Var would want the whole sorority...... ah well, I guess I can share.....


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Figures Var would want the whole sorority...... ah well, I guess I can share.....



So does this mean you admit to being my online love slave?


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

I would never admit to anything like that in public


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Say it aint so CQ


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Thats a yes if ever I heard one.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Keep posting Var... your almost there


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

PreMo is Numero Uno


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I'm so proud.  Numero 2 for the day.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I have been top poster for months LOL  I have a problem


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I'm going to end up losing my job from all the time I spend here.  I feel your pain.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

Oh shit, I'm in the top 10.  I really need.... oh nevermind


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)




----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

^ what??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Miss this thread


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

Miss you in this thread


----------



## david (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I have been top poster for months LOL  I have a problem



If they had most post in one day and that number was 10, I still wouldn't make the list!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

With the rate im going I should catch you in a few years David


----------



## david (May 10, 2004)

or, a few months!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

Oh..BTW fellas...sorry to spoil it...but CQ..is MINE!
 
have I mentioned, that she lives but a mere couple hours from me? 
heh heh.....


----------



## heeholler (May 22, 2004)

Hmm I wonder where this threas went. I havent had the time to post whore for a while so maybe I will tonight


----------



## david (May 22, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (May 22, 2004)




----------



## heeholler (May 22, 2004)

Damn David I just noticed that you have excactly  25,000 posts! I was looking for the bow down smiley but cant find it!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Oh..BTW fellas...sorry to spoil it...but CQ..is MINE!
> 
> have I mentioned, that she lives but a mere couple hours from me?
> heh heh.....




Damn, I missed this....

I'm still waiting Burner.....


----------



## david (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

Hey Hee! Nice to see you back my friend!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

Burner, you may THINK CQ is yours. But when you are together she is thinking of ME!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Have you seen Saphire's new avitar?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

yeah, VERY NICE!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 25, 2004)

Nice thread.  See if you can crack 50K.  I bet it can be done!


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

50k 

David is the closest, half way there.


----------



## Vieope (May 25, 2004)

_Hey everybody.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Hey everybody.  _



You cant just say hello, then leave.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Hey everybody.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

I would say hi, but you will just leave again.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Well I'm here!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Remember the old days Prem, whoring in here. Back when we were like 20 pages in


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Ahhh yes, and Hee adn TGS would stop in.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Sometimes even Vanity...


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Good times.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

I forgot Vanity!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Yea, I sent hime a PM months ago.  He still hasnt answered it LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

You would complain about your email being overloaded LOL


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Hang on, I havent checked it for a few days, since computer is down.  Lemme see it, and I will post here.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Ahh well, i guess I should try to sleep. i've got my  eye surgery tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

5 Pages, 464 Message(s), 463 Unread 

     Replay  Welcome to Replay, Jake!  May 12 12KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Fat, ugly, fix it later at...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Fat, ugly, fix it later at...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'May be a stupid question.....  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Man with a mission..'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '3 weeks and counting'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Flex's Path to the Mr. Oly...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Become a Hard Member'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Salut and Goodbye IM" -Fl...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '3 weeks and counting'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Salut and Goodbye IM" -Fl...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '3 weeks and counting'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Salut and Goodbye IM" -Fl...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pet Peeves'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Andro ban next week? Very...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Andro ban next week? Very...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Salut and Goodbye IM" -Fl...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Flex's Path to the Mr. Oly...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Andro ban next week? Very...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Salut and Goodbye IM" -Fl...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Andro ban next week? Very...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Flex's Path to the Mr. Oly...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Virtual BodyBuilder'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Virtual BodyBuilder'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Do Cardio?'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bulknutrition.com'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Virtual BodyBuilder'  May 27 2KB 
    IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Virtual BodyBuilder'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '3 weeks and counting'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Anal for Anal??'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How probable does this sou...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How probable does this sou...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How probable does this sou...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Do Cardio?'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Marijuana and Bodybuilding...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Man with a mission..'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The final decision. Top tw...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Flex's Path to the Mr. Oly...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Stupid Product Labels'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'X Ring's TP PT training/di...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Does your women swallow? (...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IainDaniels TP-PT Log'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'CourtQueen's TP-PT Log'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Strangest thing that happe...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '3 weeks and counting'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Cyndi's quest for MUSCLES'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Journal #1 - The beginning...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pull/Cardio/Push/Cardio/of...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Where my boys at... its NB...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Tank316 on line comp journ...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Who knows what the hell I'...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The road less travelled......  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'P/RR/S Infatuation.....'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Anal for Anal??'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Man Sues Wife for Being Ug...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Chump Change'  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bigss: Nuggets Tickets ar...  May 27 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'swapping/swingers'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'CourtQueen's TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 26 2KB 
    IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Summary of Avant results'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Cyndi's quest for MUSCLES'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Man with a mission..'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IainDaniels TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Man Sues Wife for Being Ug...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '3 weeks and counting'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IainDaniels TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IainDaniels TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IainDaniels TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Men are not men anymore?'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MUDGE'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Tom Platz - man of squat'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Tom Platz - man of squat'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Tom Platz - man of squat'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Guess which other forum si...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Chump Change'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bigss: Nuggets Tickets ar...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'overtraining on purpose w...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Strangest thing that happe...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Is 15-20mins of light-mode...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'swapping/swingers'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IM Forums Sometimes Feel S...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Strangest thing that happe...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Strangest thing that happe...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
    IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Strangest thing that happe...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The road less travelled......  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MUDGE'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Fantasize about your mate?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Southern Labs/Ultra Growth...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Running through the Dark W...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'CourtQueen's TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MUDGE'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Still a Struggle.....'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '"Man with a mission..'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Tom Platz - man of squat'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Tank316 on line comp journ...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'X Ring's TP PT training/di...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  New Private Message at IronMagazine.com L...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Journal #1 - The beginning...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Who knows what the hell I'...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'IainDaniels TP-PT Log'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Where my boys at... its NB...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pull/Cardio/Push/Cardio/of...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'May 04'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'P/RR/S Infatuation.....'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Favorite Protein Powder'  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Strangest thing that happe...  May 26 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Flex's Path to the Mr. Oly...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Stupid Product Labels'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Recommendations for Protei...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Building Mass and Kicking....  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Jodi's TP-PT Journal'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Your most hated figures in...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The road less travelled......  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'P/RR/S Infatuation.....'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How probable does this sou...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Where my boys at... its NB...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How probable does this sou...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'X Ring's TP PT training/di...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'What's better for compound...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'May 04'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'P/RR/S Infatuation.....'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'ever done it anywhere risk...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
    IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rock's Whoring Thread'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Where my boys at... its NB...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Fantasize about your mate?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Pre-Contest Fun(k)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '7.2 (banana peel)'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Var's TP-PT Journal'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The road less travelled......  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'nikegurl's TP.PT experienc...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Rebirth'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Ladies...does size matter?...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'womens greatest ass...et'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'The rain continues to fall...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Stupid Product Labels'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Stupid Product Labels'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Still a Struggle.....'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Greeky's BingeFree Zone'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Running through the Dark W...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Here is the guy I'm gettin...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post '1st time "Bulking"'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Where my boys at... its NB...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Var's TP-PT Journal'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'debate on a controversial ...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Bye Bye IM People - I'll b...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'Var's TP-PT Journal'  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'MonStar's Journal: Absolut...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'TP-PT The PreMier Edition!...  May 25 2KB 
     IronMagazine.com LLC...  Reply to post 'How many Eggs do you eat p...  May 25 2KB 
    Avant Labs  Topic Subscription Reply Notification ( F...  May 27 1KB 
     Avant Labs  Topic Subscription Reply Notification ( F...  May 26 1KB 
     Avant Labs  Topic Subscription Reply Notification ( F...  May 26 1KB 
     4 Wheel Parts  4 Wheel Parts Hump Day Sale. ProComp Inta...  May 26 16KB


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

Sup whores?!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Good luck with that rock!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Hi Var


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

Holy shit, PreMier!!!


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ahh well, i guess I should try to sleep. i've got my  eye surgery tomorrow



_Good luck there.
Good luck man. I am sure everything will be alright. Good luck. _


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

My parents both were fine right after their surgery. No pain said it wasn't bad at all. Good luck.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Holy shit, PreMier!!!




Thats just 2 days worth!  Back when this thread was rolling, I would have 500+ easy a day LOL


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

Jesus!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Yea, rock has the record of like 1100 posts in a day haha!  


Go read throuhg some of this thread.  There is a lot of interesting stuff.  I read every reply up untill about page 30 or so.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  From page 222
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=508103#508103

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=508105#508105

Pure comedy


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

Where are all you whores?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I'm getting punctal plugs inserted into my tear ducts also. I'm afraid 3 weeks down the road when I go back to lifting heavy, they're gonna pop out doing deads or something LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 28, 2004)

That's hilarous Premier! I still can't believe we made over 700 pages in this thread!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Alright, this thread is NOT dead!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

300 more pages to go!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

The idea of this thread dying is actually a little sad.  Seriously.  I've gotten used to seeing it at the top of this forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Need some help in here?


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

I was all alone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

We just got back from a nice bike ride. Me, my 12 yr old daughter n 6 yr old son. I thought riding with my guy buddies years ago was risky. Huh! not so. Have you ever put on your brakes with a 6 yr old doing 90 on your ass? Not a good idea I found out.
Ever had a six year old take a sharp left cutting in front of you when you say turn right? Ever had to pull one punching screaming kicking bike rider off another who is laughing like a hyena at the angry one for crashing? Well I have now n my guy buds don't know risky.... I can't wait to go again, but 1st I need to find the band-aids.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

sometimes alone can be exciting in the right setting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

You must be about ready to head home have a good night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Rocky


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Rock


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Post whore


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

How have you been lately?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, that's kinda fun


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

What have I done...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

You've almost caught up to me in posts Premi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think you passed me in whore status


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Bought time for me to go to bed. I have 2 interviews tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Im WAY behind.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

2 interviews for what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Only by about 4,000


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Policia?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jobs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL, I'm too funny


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I wonder how many years it will take to get this to 1000 pages?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

it is very fun


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

This is going to blow my mailbox again


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

900 messages in it this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

One is for Manager of ER Registration and the other is for a Counter Intelligence/ Counter Terrorism Company. Friend set the second one up.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Ooh.. I want to work in the second field!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

900 messages, that's crazy

By next year we should 1,000 pages


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blahBlah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blahBlah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah 

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

If you get on, maybe put in a good word for me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, it's the second one that makes me excited. Great advancement oppurtunities too.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Is it Govt?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> ...


This is absurd!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

You know I would! But I think most of it is local to DC and overseas. 

Your being bad Rocky!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I am due for a move anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think so. I can say the company's name but have no idea how it's spelled. It's like Lock Key and Martin. I know that's not the spelling though


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I would be good at catching criminals!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

You mean Lockheed Martin?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Thats a jet company I believe?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................what page ..............................................................................................are .....................................................................................we on .................................now.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

That'd be awesome if you moved down here. But I'd be going in entry level and hopefully moving up. Some sacrifices there.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Rg69 DONT DO THAT!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That'd be awesome if you moved down here. But I'd be going in entry level and hopefully moving up. Some sacrifices there.


Yea, well if you get the job, I want to know how it goes


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

o


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

k


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think that's a different company. I'll let you know more when I meet with them


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

a


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

y


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I still want to join the police though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think that's a different company. I'll let you know more when I meet with them


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz BORING thats why no one is here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

You'd be good at catching criminal Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Are you feeling ignored Rocky?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

everyone has to take off their clothes n post naked in this thread maybe thats the gimmick you need


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't think you want to see me naked! Now you on the other hand...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

or maybe that would be too scary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

If I advertised you as naked, the system would overload!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

do you want 1000 posts or not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Prem, you heard from eggs lately?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

This has 21,169 posts RG! More than twice any other thread


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

No, I havent heard from Justin.  I dont blame him though.  I would post in Jennys journal, or PM her.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

We want a 1000 pages!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Like I said, if you want to post naked be my guest. Jake put some nice pics in here once...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

i mean tonite silly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I pm's Jenn but I haven't heard from her lately either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

No cutie, I want to go to bed


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea, you remember what page I put them on?  

Good thing I have Michelle saved on my digital camera, and my computer.  

Second thought, dont say what page they are on


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

1000 posts added to this thread by midnight my time i post a naked pic in gazers girlies on July 1st.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

No I don't remember, but I'll have to go looking again


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Could you re-phrase that?  I dont understand..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Haha, it's up to premi then cause I gotta go. I'll beg for it later I'm sure!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Whats up to me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

i don't remember what page so I have to go through them all again because I want to see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats up to me?


RG said she'd post a naked pic if we got 1,000 posts tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

NO!  I will find them and have them moderated


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I gotta go so you have to finish to 1,000 Jake


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> RG said she'd post a naked pic if we got 1,000 posts tonight.


I dont care   I dont have time to post 1000 posts lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NO! I will find them and have them moderated


The pics of Michelle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Why would you do that to me?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

i didn't say of who


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why would you do that to me?


If she EVER found out... I would feel bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, then that's no fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

But think of ME!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I used to have quite a few of Pink in the middle


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Its always about YOU!!!  YOU this YOU that!  Im sick of YOU! haha 

Find them if you must... Or I could eMail them to you


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I used to have quite a few of Pink in the middle


Where did they go?  What happened to her?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll take the email. I'd have no idea where to start! And the world does revolve around me!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

PM me your eMail addy.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Or post it.. It would soon disappear in here anyway. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I deleted them. I felt guilty. She used to mail me all the time but then i blocked her. She was getting too much and i didn't want Lisa to get the wrong idea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

dlhawkins@comcast.net


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think we bored RG to sleep!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

You blocked her?  LMAO!!!  What do you mean "she was getting too much"?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Which is where I should be


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Talking sexual things all the time and when I'd come home there'd be all these messages and pics from her. Lisa woulda freaked!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think she had low self-esteem and I was nice to her so she latched on. She is HOT though


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I only had ONE saved before I reformatted my harddrive! NO!!!!!!!  FUCK!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think she had low self-esteem and I was nice to her so she latched on. She is HOT though


Damn, Lisa would have freaked.  You did the right thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Uh-oh! Time to start looking through the 707 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, Lisa is the only one for me! And Meghan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Jake, that's soo awesome! Your sooo lucky


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Uh-oh! Time to start looking through the 707 pages


I tried it before... But it got WAY too boring lol  I think I made it to like page 50


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL! I know what you mean. But there is so much info in this thread to. Websites, pics, games, songs...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well I gotta go. Have a good one, chat tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok, take care


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Man I always seem to miss all the fun in this thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

We'll just have to have fun more often in here!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

What's up Rock, Long time no chat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey buddy. I know, I've been so busy lately. Hows the child?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

He's doing good.  It is amazing to see the Transformation over the weeks.  

I see you are looking for a new job,  what no like the Dentist office?

How's things down there?  any kids ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

morning all have fun. I will be on my bike... Another nice day up here in maine. Last night on our last ride we came around the ball field n the sun was massive and orange sitting really low in the sky, it was beautiful. Have a fun day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Just bored Iain! Ready for an actual career now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey rocky, have fun on your bike


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

I will thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

No kids Iain. don't know if we want kids.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

I completely understand why people say that now!!!

Kids are very demanding and trying.

I am actually looking into changing jobs in the long term right now, just not happy with what I am doing. Looking at going back to school.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh kids are the best. God puts love right smack there in your arms staring up at you. In a heartbeat you know - Love isn't what someone is going to do for you but what you are gonna do for them.... and a million more wonderful things. Kids rock like nothing else can.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Damn Rocky is that you in your Avi, if so very nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

If your ready for it Rocky. I know i'm not ready, too selfish right now.

What are you thinking about studying Iain?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

yep same outfit as in my gallery. a few yrs old but workin to keep that shape.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh I agree, but I can see how not everyone is ready are wanting one.  My little guy can always bring a smile to my face, even at only 3.5 months, he is the most amazing thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah it is Iain. Very nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Big bad hint about my real age... I had Tesla, my 1st, at 30. Nothing wrong with waiting till you are ready.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm sure your a great Dad too Iain! Is your wife staying home with him or are you two going to do daycare?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Looking into a Registered Dietacian, pretty demanding courses, but I think there will be alot of demand in the future for this field.  

When I first went to Uni, I was in Kinesiology ( i wasn't ready)  Always loved understanding the human body, so I thought what better fit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

My wife just turned 30.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

That would be awesome Iain! You'd be good at that, especially since you already know so much and are so interested in that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Then she's probably at an age where she's thinking about it. I was 36 with Tyler n had no problems at all.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Canada is great for Maternaty leave, she gets a year off at 55% of her salary.

She would like to stay home fulltime now and has thought about part time,  but we have set up such a high standard of living now, I just don't now if we can afford it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

My wife is not thinking about it! LOL. We've thought about adopting later in life though. 

That is good maternity leave. Lisa and I decided when we got married that if we had kids, she would stay home with them till they were in school. So there is no way I could afford that now anyway.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Adopting would be pretty cool, giving a child that second chance at life.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Workouts are looking pretty kick ass,  you have gained some serious strenght from what I see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks, but my arm is acting up again  I hate that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Adoption is wonderful. I feel bad for the older kids who age out of the system without ever finding families.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Shitty news!

You stocking up on PS and PH's?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I have about 15 bottles of M1T. i need to get some 4-ad stocked up now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

I think I finally decided I am not going to bother trying any!

being bouncing back and forth.  I would love to see the gains that you have made though 

Q about your new training!  did SF organize everything for you?  got any info you could pass on,  just would like to read right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Gains I've made? I'm still trying to catch up with you LOL! The only think SF gave me was the Westside sample routine that's posted on my first page. Other than that I've learned from reading Atherjens and Monstars Journals. A cool site though I read through sometimes is www.t-nation.com but I think it might be down right now 'cause I can't get in.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Is anyone else wondering why Prince has a nude photo of Arnold?





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not...
> 
> 
> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/gaypride.gif[/img2]
> ...





			
				nikegurl said:
			
		

> hey PreMier - your "best use of a smilie" award has been renewed.


.


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

I know its cool!  Your beating a [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/deadhorse.gif[/img2]

HAHA


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Who is -DJM?


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know its cool! Your beating a [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/deadhorse.gif[/img2]
> 
> HAHA


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who is -DJM?


Dave Matthews


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Isnt he gay?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Would that make u like him more?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

If he was straight?  Sure...  








NOT! [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/thefinger.gif[/img2]


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

He's the Dylan of our generation man.    Its cool though...lots of people in the 60's and 70's didnt appreciate Dylan either.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Dylan?


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Nevermind


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Var's avatar is sexy. I wanna see it naked.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

burner02 said:
			
		

> gazer's avatar is sexy. I wanna see it naked.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Var's avatar is sexy. I wanna see it naked.


My avatar gets more attention around here than I do.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

what?


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Crono!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2004)

hey rock, I finished "Streams of Silver" yesterday.  The Halfling's Gem is next.  Artimis Entreri kicks ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

And he gets better too Crono!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmmm... I was with Hugo and Ronnie... look, see, I'm having a great time!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 30, 2004)

Holy shit.  This thread is still going....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

TGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

hey tgs long time no see

hey premi


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Viv   How are you?

I dont see you around much   I still dont have my computer at home set up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey TGS, what's up? Of course this thread is still going


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2004)

Morning Rock


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2004)

hello everyone!!!  LTNH!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 1, 2004)

I know premi, i miss chatting w/ ya..

rock.. i wonder if this thread will ever die! haha

david sorry i forgot to call u back hon!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey TGS, what's up? Of course this thread is still going


What were the odds?  At least some things never change.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 1, 2004)

I do miss this place though.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 1, 2004)

Wish I had time to post more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 1, 2004)

At least to whore...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 1, 2004)

With Rock or Greeky or Dave, for that matter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Morning Rock


Hey Jen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you on now TGS?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## vanity (Jul 1, 2004)

that's quite the Orgasm you seem to be having there, rockgazer.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Holy shit, its Vanity!!!!  I sent you a PM man.  A long ass time ago...  I wonder if it got deleted when the software was updated?

Welcome back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Vanity!!! Awesome, what's up buddy?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Fridays are sloooooooow at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Your almost done right?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Two more hours, we're leaving early today!  We saw Harry Potter last night, it was pretty good  What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm working at in the ER this weekend. But Sunday I get off at 7:00 so I'll have time to get home before the fireworks. We live in a high rise overlooking DC, so our families come over to watch the fireworks from the balcony or roof. 'Bout to head out to see Spiderman 2. What are your plans?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds like a fun weekend  We don't have much planned. I'm really tired from getting up at 5 AM each morning to powerwalk and then working and going to the gym.. So we'll take it pretty easy  Might go see my parents a little and have them cook for us 
And tomorrow night we might go to this really cool club and dance some


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

How did the interview go David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Jake. The interview itself went really well, I know he really liked me. The meeting with the background people however is a different story. I'm really afraid my credit is going to cost me the job. They said they understood the circumstances I was in and would recommend me for hire but I just have a bad feeling about it. I'll find out within the next 3 weeks though.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

Why would they be afraid to hire you for bad credit?  Thats asanine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

They give you the highest security clearance there is. They want to make sure your of sound character and integrity. Credit definately has it's place in that decision. How you handle your debts and finances is a reflection of how you would handle national security I guess.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 2, 2004)

Sell it to pay debts??


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

They'd NEVER trust me with nat'l security


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 7, 2004)

is there no longer a way to check who the top poster is?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 7, 2004)

where better to ask than a whore thread right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave??


----------



## Var (Jul 7, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> is there no longer a way to check who the top poster is?


I've been asking the same thing for weeks.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 8, 2004)

Whores


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 15, 2004)

ALike I said it's dave.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 15, 2004)

At the top of this page click 'Member List'.  One the next screen click on the posts column heading and it'll sort by number of posts.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

HAHA!  Look at that, im top 15!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think I'll ever get that high...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

It takes hard work and dedication Jo-anna! Being a post whore is not for everyone


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Rock,

You got to be counting down the days now.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 16, 2004)

You also have to have the time to read and make sense of the posts before answering.  Most of the time I don't get that time... life and work are more important to me.  It's the quiet days that give me the time to be in here, those days are getting rare.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

Actually to be a true post whore you need to ignore posts and just keep posting crap that people will never read 

Hey Iain, Yeah now I am getting excited. We need this real bad  What's up buddy?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a heck of a lot. Any news on the job?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Where you goin again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

No, no news on the job yet! I'm going crazy!! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> You also have to have the time to read and make sense of the posts before answering.  Most of the time I don't get that time... life and work are more important to me.  It's the quiet days that give me the time to be in here, those days are getting rare.




I take it you havent looked through this thread too hard


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> HAHA!  Look at that, im top 15!



Damn!  I'm #45


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Yea, your a lag ass.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

On the boring days, you should whore in here.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

We need this to reach a thousand pages.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah...I've been a member for a long time, but am fairly new to whoring.  The majority of my post count has probably been in the past year.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Finished TPPT today!  Pretty glad to be done with it


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Good experience overall, but I'm looking forward to a change


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Bueller...Bueller?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Paynne (Jul 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It takes hard work and dedication Jo-anna! Being a post whore is not for everyone



I wonder if I have what it takes to be a post whore.  Am I up to the challenge?


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

What?


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Goddamn, IM's been slow lately!


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Where's Rock?  When's Vieope coming back?  Where are all the veteran post-whores of old?


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I need to go find something interesting to post and start up some conversation


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I wonder if I have what it takes to be a post whore.  Am I up to the challenge?


Only one way to find out buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey, my computer is working again correctly!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Now I can start posting more again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

That was a rough few months


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

But the whore is back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Just not as much as before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

It hurts typing with my finger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

I had pizza tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Don't think that's good on my diet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

But oh well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

not like i'm making progress anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

what's a fellow to do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

i really should just do carb cycling


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

only thing that really worked before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

guess i should head to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

noone is around


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

so goodnight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

time to start this thread again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

like before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

anyone with me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

see ya'll tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

i feel dehydrated right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

what a crappy feeling


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

i've been at 12,000 for awhile now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

i should shoot for 15,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

then new members will think I'm smart


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

only the veterans will know better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

damn this is hurting my finger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

especially that tab key


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

i haven't posted like this in awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

feels good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

noone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

goodnight


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

hello??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

Davo'


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

Still there bud??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Whats up all?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

It's not easy typing with a broken finger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

quite the challenge


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

today is back day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

thats alot of gripping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

we'll have to see how that goes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, and I got let go from my other job


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Not fired though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but he's afraid I'll hear from Lockheed while he's in Russia for 2 weeks and come back with noone there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

so he went ahead and hired someone else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

so if i don't get this job i'm more than a little screwed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i has having mini panic attacks yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

And it also means i don't get paid while on vacation next week!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

oh well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

bout time to go running


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

be back later


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Rock  I hope you'll have a good run at least!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Jenny! Wasn't too bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

OK, so I get this packet from Lockheed that I need to fill out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

this is all time sensitive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

plus I'm leaving on vacation for 2 weeks on Thur


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

And they left some things out of the packet!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I swear I'm going to go crazy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

The earliest i could hope to get that stuff now is Thurs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

And if it hasn't arrived I'm majorly screwed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh well, anyone around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I took the splint off of my finger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

not easy to type with that on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm getting a tattoo when I get back from vacation


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't know what yet though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

It'll prob be on my back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

or my butt


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I still want one on my forearm really bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but the time hasn't come for that yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

my wife is happy about that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but i will get it soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

we've been through that already


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

hopefully she'll be home soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm lonely


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

and i have a headache


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

and i'm bored


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

and a bit hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

a little tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

let's see, anything else?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

if I had any beer i could be a little drunk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but no beer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

or wine


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

or whiskey


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

are there alot of carbs in whiskey?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i need help if this is going to go to 1,000 pages!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i just don't have the whoring endurance any longer


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

kinda like my muscles


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

5 min and I'm spent


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

TGS around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

does he just pop in once a week now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

good tv tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

c'mon, where's lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

have alot to finish before my vacation


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i hope that job stuff comes before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i have an appt with sports dr tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

see if we can do ultrasound or something for my arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I hope so


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i can't find a good book to read


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

20 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

this brings back the old days


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

should i start posting song lyrics


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

the air is on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but it still feels hot in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

tomorrow is my last day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

at the dentist office


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

then i'll be unemployed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

feels so weird


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but i'm not worried


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

can't you tell?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I like my avi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

makes me smile


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i think i'll eat ice cream tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

a little stress relief


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

peanut butter


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

and chocolate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

swirl


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

ice cream MMMmmmm.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

that's it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm outta here!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

... rock's avatar....

*de-yamn*


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

OMG, that sucks man.  I hope everything arrives in a timely manner


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I think the avi is hot too.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Mmmm...Lara...  

Sup PreMier and Crono?!


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn!  Got my whoring hat on and no one to whore with!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

You need to whore by yourself


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

look how many posts I am ahead of you


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Why's that?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I wonder how many pages I would fill up in this thread?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Quality not quantity my friend.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Why's what?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Ha!  Thats too bad that you dont have that taek on women!


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Lots of pages.

Was asking why I should whore alone.  Before u posted again


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

You slut


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, because thats what whoring is.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, because thats what whoring is.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Able to fill countless pages with jibber jabber.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

You there Var?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh...I thought it was just lots of off-topic posts.  Didnt realize you had to do it alone


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

So basically its forum masturbation?  Interesting


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry...IM seems really slow for some reason.  May be the network here


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Yea, a bit slow for me too.  Just read through some old posts in here.  Start from page.. 20 or so.  Its old school whoring at its best


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Hows the shoulder?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Its ok.  I tried doing front laterals


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

using my OLD 50lb kirby vacuum


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

How did that go?  What did the doc say?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I get a Dull pain... its weird.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

My bronchitis


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

is the biggest


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

problem I have


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

right now.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Why's that funny?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Being sick sucks


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

seriously.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I am excited I get to go to Toronto.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Not sure what will happen.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Im a bit scared too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Im going into the spiders den.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Blackwidow


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Hope I come out alive..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

and with both kidneys.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Umm...


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Dude, IM or my net connection is ALL fucked up!  I posted the LOL about your vaccuum.  Thats crazy

Sorry u r still sick


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Some people down the street


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

got cows.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe I should steal


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

one for some beef


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Its all good var.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

The spiders den should provide some DAMN good stories


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I know you cant hang with me and whoring.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

And some good pictures


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I like the chick in my sig


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Fantastic tits!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I could watch all day.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

And all night.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

New page.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I cant possibly keep up here


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I am close to 9000 posts.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Getting frustrated


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

AFK... someone calling.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Gonna go see if anyone posted in my whore journal.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I should post in there...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I read you were going to give out


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Feel free to drop in and tell me how pathetic I am.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

my sectret information.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Secret*


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

seems I need to use the


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Give out?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Spelchek*


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Read further var.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

You post


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

in mid sentance.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Think u misread my post then.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Hola le~


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I cant tell your mid sentence because my connection is too slow.  I'm out


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I will go re-read.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Such a wuss.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

look for periods var.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

You know


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

the little


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

dots at the


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

end of sentances?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

fuck you!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Is that


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

all your bringing


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

to the plate?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Chickenshit


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup...


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

all I got


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

connection too slow


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

but life is good


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

i already have 10 training sessions for next week


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Thats good.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

You think they


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

will change their mind


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

when they see you have bird legs?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Dont be jealous Pre...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

jealous


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

you, too, can have a job you like if you go after it


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

cant you see the toungue smiley?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

im green with jealousy.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup...what?  You can talk shit, but I cant talk shit back?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

ah...gotcha.  I'm dense sometimes


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I gotta tell you something, but cant post it here.  Funny shit!  Check your PM box


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Good job guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Should I check my box too Var?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

what are you going to toronto for jake?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

did i miss the whoring fun?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

aw crap


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

noone likes me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll stay a few more minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

anyone here yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

how about now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i need to tan some more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i have trouble swallowing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

it sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

it's from all the freaking chokeholds I keep getting put in


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Sup Rocky!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

my throat has been swollen since fri


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Im here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Var!!


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Whos choking u.  That chick u run with?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

been reading the new posts


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

For The Day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

And Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I wish var! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> it's from all the freaking chokeholds I keep getting put in



I knew you were into that weird sex stuff! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

The bigger kids in my class


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Haha


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Var, im blinded by that pic!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Rock is that Belle in your avi?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Scary shit or what?  T


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Thats gotta be Lara


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

what pic?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I think it's lara


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd go cartoon for Belle though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

whoever, I like her


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Definately Var!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

and the little mermaid


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ariel


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

and Jasmine


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Bourne Supremecy is coming out


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I'de go toon for the chick in my sig.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I want to see her ass bounce.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

you and me both Pre


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Bourne Supremecy is coming out



Im going to go see it.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Bourne is gonna rock


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Identity was one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

oh yeah, jasmine


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

mine too


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Yea, I am going o buy the extended version dvd this week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah I'll see it too, can't wait


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

sucks cause I already have the movie but not the extras


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> oh yeah, jasmine



Where did you fint that avitar?

Jesica rabbit


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> sucks cause I already have the movie but not the extras



Buy another one   Sell the old on ebay or in the sale forum here


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll have to find the site. I lost everything on my comp


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm scared to buy more DVD's..


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I get addicted


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah, i'll def get it. but i feel weird spending money w/out a job


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I need to buy Roswell Season I


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

me too var, i prob have about 70. most i don't like


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I sold all the junk ones I bought...there were quite a few


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> yeah, i'll def get it. but i feel weird spending money w/out a job



Yea, thats shitty.  I cant believe they did that!  You could have told him that you would give 2 weeks.  Im sure Lockheed would have respected that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Roswell?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> me too var, i prob have about 70. most i don't like




I might buy some.. make a list


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

What happened?  I missed it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

He's leaving for Russia for 3 weeks. I understand his position


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

We bought the first 2 seasons of CSI


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Roswell?



TV Series.  My favorite show of all time.  Its like a cross between dawsons crack and star trek


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What happened?  I missed it


My boss let me go because of interviewing with Lockheed.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

CSI's great


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Both good shows. I'll have to check out Roswell


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm pissed though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't like CSI miami though


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

they changed the soundtrack because it would cost too much to get the rights to all the songs for the DVD


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

about nick and sarah?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

that does suck, didn't hear that


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I've been boycotting it for months, but may break down soon


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I never saw CSI Miami


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

only saw it a few times, sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

what happened to jake?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

must be reading new posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i'll have to leave soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

still there?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh sure...Jake leaves and you dont want to whore anymore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey I'm still here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

lisa keeps interrupting me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

but good tv is on at 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

come back var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I have been replying to pm's from a new member


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

male or female?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

View Profile: Run4Life 

Female ofcourse


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

She is a really cool girl.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Too bad all the cool girls live so far away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh yes, Run


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I miss pinkinthemiddle


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

where do you live again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Where do I live?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var var


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Salt lake city, UT


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

do you not understand the question?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

that's right! wish you were closer to the east coast


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

justin and jenny will be coming back soon


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

You're the king of the whores


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I miss Pinkinthemiddle, too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

you've got gorgeous women all over you jake


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I will pas him up soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks var


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm back in the game jake


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm east coast, but nowhere near VA.  Too bad...I need a lifting partner


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I will PM you some info David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I used to go to RI every summer. I had a bunch of nudes of Pinky


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh yea, no job... Shyt!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

cool jake


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I used to go to RI every summer. I had a bunch of nudes of Pinky



Really


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Nudes of pink....pls PM them to me.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Share, and I will show you a nude of Michelle


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh yea, no job... Shyt!


huh?


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

or email


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i got rid of them. I told you about that jake


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> huh?



I wont pass you up in whoring... you can whore all day now!


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Pls share    That girl was so fine!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

she kept emailing and messaging me and lisa and I share the same computer.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I know... just hoping.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

why the hell would u get rid of them?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wont pass you up in whoring... you can whore all day now!


Haha, that's right. but I'll be gone for 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

to keep my marriage. But they were GOOD pics


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Guess lisa doesnt dig girls, huh?    too bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hehe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Her husband runs porn sites and likes to take pics of her as well. But she doesn't let him put them on the sites


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

that was a tease


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

they will forever be in my mind LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Why didnt u just send them to a yahoo account or something?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I should PM her


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Good luck...she hasnt been here in ages


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

you guys were right, that wreckless driving thread is fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I shoulda huh! I have her email if you want that.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I cant take Johnnny threads anymore.  drives me insane


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

gotta go, tv coming on


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

hook me up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

i just like to put him down and frustrate him. makes me feel important


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Wish I could watch tv instead of working


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

crap, sorry. lost it with the rest of my comp stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

that's just mean!! lol


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Busy night I see


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Scary thing is..


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

I read it all....


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning fun at Work


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Jake


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Why you coming up to T.O.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

and When?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey is this the party room?  Can I join the fun?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Ian.  Coming to Toronto to visit someone.  Not sure when though


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Let me know, maybe hook up for a drink or something


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Assuming you aren't preoccupied with something else


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

How the fuck did you meet a chick in T.O.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

I met her here.. on IM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

what's up?


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Yo...hows it goin boyz?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

I had a terrrible day today.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

What happened?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Im on this new medication.. its super strong shit.  So strong, I was puking all morning, and still feel sick..  Im going to fucking shoot myself


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

That sucks, dude!  Sorry.  Is it for the shoulder, bronchitis,????


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, what's if for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

feeling any better yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

anyone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

leaving tomorrow for the beach


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

will anyone miss me?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Bronchitis, pnemonia, and sinus infection.  Its Doxycyclene or Doxycyclone or something.  Its definately a major hitter... I am afraid to take it again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

almost 13,000


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

I wont miss you.  Only because your going somewhere I want to be


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

Awww, yeah. Call your Dr and tell him. Maybe he can give you something else


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, but i'm going jobless


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

and spending what little money i have left


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Definitely call your doc!

I'm about 5 minutes from the beach, so I'm not too jealous.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

The thing is, I NEED this medication.  Its a step up from what I was on before.  If this doesnt cure me in a few days I get put on heavier shit


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

U should definitely take it, but call your doc asap and see if there's an alternative


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea, I will tomorrow.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Are u working?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea.  I was supposed to take 3 days off, but I need the cash(OT).  Saving for a trip you know haha


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, but var. My beach is nice and warm. Clear water and no New Englanders


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

What beach?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

VA BEach?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

gotta go to bed. hope you feel better jake


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn shift key stuck..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

myrtle beach


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

in south carolina


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

no prob


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Once my home comp is fixed(DSL Modem) I will send you an eMail.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope to hear from lockheed while on vac


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

should get the missing info right before I leave.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

i'll pop it back to them and hope there is nothing else since I'll be gone for 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

what happened to var?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

and jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

i come on and they leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

well off to bed then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

long day tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

bad food for a few weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

lotsa weight to put on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

won't hear from me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

question is


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

can i survive it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

i'm addicted to im


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

this will be my therapy


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

I've always wanted to go to Myrtle.  Buddy of mine lived there for a while


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

said the women are wiiiiiild!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

I left cuz you were going to bed.. I should have known!


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Got a problem with New Englanders????


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

we'll have to see about that var  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Got a problem with New Englanders????


See, the new england attitude


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I left cuz you were going to bed.. I should have known!


yeah, i'm actually going to bed now


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> See, the new england attitude



Just wanted to perpetuate the stereotype.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Im bored... lalalalala


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm tired.  Sort of annoyed too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Why are you annoyed?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

For one, the idiots that lived in my apt. before left a mess of carpet stains. I spent a couple hours on my hands and knees scrubbing, but none of the stains really came out. Another reason why I'm annoyed is because based on the convo I had with Mayo last night, apparently I didn't mean shit to him...not even as a friend. Punk.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh ya, it's also hella hot and stuffy in my apt. I'm sleeping on the floor because I got rid of my mattresses too. Er well, attempting to sleep. I wake up several times all sweaty.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

All sweaty eh?  hehe

I wonder why he would say something like that...  I thought he was a cool guy.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

I mean, we weren't infatuated with eachother or anything, but I thought he atleast liked me as a friend. He was just like "I don't care, really, I don't." 

Anyways, no sweat off my back, but I atleast thought he'd have a little more tact. Er well, I should be used to this. Only one guy has really treated me with respect, and he is my best friend.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats a shame.  I always treat women with respect.  Im not the avg. guy though lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Lol, well I ain't the avg. chick.  Just seems like I'm good enough for "other things," but not good enough to date.  Ah well, I just want to be out of San Diego. The whole experience has been pretty bad for me...one of the worst years of my life, and if you knew all that has happened in my life, that's pretty damn bad.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats whach, dont say that!  Your an awesome chick.  I wish I could date someone that liked all the cool shit you do, seriously.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Aw I know it's not true. Sometimes it just seems that way. Lol the cycle of losers I guess you could call it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

For sure.  Sorry you've had such a shitty month, mine has been bad too...  It must be something in the water lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

I should switch to liquor then, but I don't drink. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Going back to the doc soon?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Saturday if im not doing better.  The new meds im on really suck lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

When people talk about meds., I think of my mom sometimes. Lol, she was a pharmacist and my dad's a doc. He could have prescribed 'em and she could have made 'em. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Check post #21735 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25045&page=725&pp=30

If your mom made these, then thats fuct up!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Aww, you need new meds. Rest assured though, my mom did not make those. She passed away when I was 5.5. No biggie though, because it's been so long.

Chick in Toronto eh?  Heard you were planning a trip there. Still going?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh shyt   Yea, just to visit..

That really sucks about your mom.. sorry.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

From IM huh?  
Toronto is a ways to travel.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Lol now you have me curious as to who this IM person is.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea, its a ways..  But I have never been to Canada, and I was offered free room and board.  I might tell you...

But you have to really want it...  So, do you really want it  lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Tell me.  You can PM it to me if you want. I might be able to tell you if she's worthy to meet you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

Tell me tell me tell me tell me. lol Puleeeze?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2004)

MG?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 21, 2004)

I know who it is now, but I'm not telling.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning peeps !  I'm at work and I'm boooooored


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Why does aggie know and I don't Jake!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry your having a rough time Aggie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Having a good day? I leave on my vacation today.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2004)

going to bed just thought i'd show off my new sig


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2004)

where you goin bud??


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah WTF Jake.  How come Aggie knows and Dave and I don't know.

I might be able to scout her out for yeah


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Have a good Vacation Rock


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I was going on vacation


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey guys! Nice time to show up, about 5 mins before I leave work


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Justin and I are going to Stockholm next week, it's kinda a vacation


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Lucky you guys 

You two always seem to be somewhere in Europe on Vacation.  I am so Jealous


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Haha, not too weird since we live in Sweden  It is cheap to travel within Europe. We considered Paris too, to go there over a couple of days, but we won't have time for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Ris, I'm going to Myrtle Beach for 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

You tell him Iain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Jenny, have fun. Though I must say I HATE Stockholm!!!! Especially driving there


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

How can you hate Stockholm??!?! You were there in the winter? It's such a beautiful city in the summer time! And the archipelago!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

We're thinking of taking a short trip to London instead.. We'll see


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

All these people talking vacation and I am here stuck at work


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> All these people talking vacation and I am here stuck at work


I feel your pain.  No vacation for me till Jan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Stockholm was depressing! And yeah, it was winter when we were there.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

No vacation for me for years 

I got a newborn


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No vacation for me for years
> 
> I got a newborn



Congrats!!!  
Is that him in your avi?  Cute kid, so who's the father?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it was the Mailman, no Wait...

It is a Mail Woman...

I don't know.. Good Question


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah WTF Jake.  How come Aggie knows and Dave and I don't know.
> 
> I might be able to scout her out for yeah




  Because I'm special.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Special Ed? LOL, sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL well yes, I am retarded also.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

In the user cp just to the left of the thread, the little envelope.  If you hold the cursor over it, it tells you how many posts you have in the thread.  I only have 1103 in here(counting this one.)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Where are you.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Its slow.. I know your there!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Or maybe someone else?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

U fuckin know it!!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Someone else?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

fuck that


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Whats up with IM tonight?  Slow as hell


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

guess im alone here


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Im in a pissy mood today


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

not really sure why


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Damn


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

sometimes I just wake up hating life


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Fuckin people want my help, and cant even speak English!    Go back to your own country!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

there u r


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Guess what var?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

people at work?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Johnnny keeps Pm'ing me.  I will post it here.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea, tech problem at one of the hotels.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

hotels?  Thought u worked for an oil co?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea, I do.  They own a bunch of hotels, and a few ski resorts too.  Rich fuckers..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Re: Did you get that link I sent you? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Quote:
Originally Posted by Johnnny
Did you get that link I sent you? 

Quote:
Originally Posted by PreMier
I dont see why you are PM'ing me. I dont like you man, and giving me some link with tits wont really change my mind. I suggest you do what Gopro suggests, and dont PM me.  

Quote:
Originally Posted by Johnnny
Gopro hasn't even suggested anything.

I'm trying to be friendly with you here.

I'd like to be friends & I'm serious to.

I say whatever we said to eachother in the past is in the past. Let Bigons be Bigons.

I'm really willing to try & be friends & know who you are.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

So whats Johnnny been saying?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Posted.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Thats sweet!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry...im slow as usual


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

The net cracks me up sometimes


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

so many fucked up people gravitate towards it


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

never really know who anyone is


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea.  Now I have to post info to this dumbass that wants to shape muscles.  Im also being stereotyped because...


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

one minute I think John-boy just wants to test people and see how far he can push them


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I have thousands of posts.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Aw how cute, he wants to be friends.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

the next he acts all sad like u hurt his feelings


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I dont want to be friends with him!!!  He is like a dog you kick and it keeps licking you agh!!!!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

stereotyped?

Hey aggie!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't see why IM doesn't have a "block" mechanism where you can just put people on an ignore list.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I already have enough friends... You(Denise) and Var.. although he barely made the cut


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I don't see why IM doesn't have a "block" mechanism where you can just put people on an ignore list.




It does.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

there is, but it just block their posts...not their threads or PMs


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I already have enough friends... You(Denise) and Var.. although he barely made the cut


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Btw, Bourne Supremacy was pretty good. You should watch it this weekend.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm dying to see that.  Was it as good as the first?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> stereotyped?
> 
> Hey aggie!


Hey Var. Missed this post. Ya'll are typing too much.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

We do that.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd say that Bourne Identity was a lil better, but first ones often are. Supremacy was good though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Wasn't there another book too? Bourne Ultimatum or something.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I will go and see it for sure!  Probably tonight all by my lonesome


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will go and see it for sure!  Probably tonight all by my lonesome


  Awww. If we lived closer, I'd watch it again with ya. I see movies all the time by myself.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen movies alone before.  Feels kinda weird, but its all good once the movie starts


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Haha, Dec. 22 Meet the Fockers comes out too. Sequel to Meet the Parents. Dustin Hoffman and Barbara Steisand play Ben Stiller's parents.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Its a downer.  Especially because when I go(night) all the people are there with their dates! 

Well, when we meet someday we will go see a movie ok?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I thought Meet The Parents SUCKED!  I know I'm in the minority on that one.  Couldnt see what people thought was so funny


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Isnt that the one where he zipped his weiner up?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Did you grow up in SLC, PreMier?  Or are u away from home?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I've seen movies alone before.  Feels kinda weird, but its all good once the movie starts


  What I don't get, is when a group of guys see a movie together and sit next to eachother. I would think that they would want one seat in between eachother. Spread out and all.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Isnt that the one where he zipped his weiner up?



No...that was a funny movie.  Something About Mary


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> What I don't get, is when a group of guys see a movie together and sit next to eachother. I would think that they would want one seat in between eachother. Spread out and all.



I spread out for sure.  That is weird as hell


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Isnt that the one where he zipped his weiner up?


You know he meets his chick's parents and all these things go wrong. Like when he accidently caused this urn to fall off the mantle and grandma's ashes came out and then the cat peed on 'em lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> What I don't get, is when a group of guys see a movie together and sit next to eachother. I would think that they would want one seat in between eachother. Spread out and all.



I've done that before lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You know he meets his chick's parents and all these things go wrong. Like when he accidently caused this urn to fall off the mantle and grandma's ashes came out and then the cat peed on 'em lol.



Yea, I have seen it but I dont really remember it.. I remember DeNiro was in it.  Right?

I have seen too many ben stiller movies!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup De Niro was her dad. Made Stiller take a polygraph test and all that.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Did you grow up in SLC, PreMier?  Or are u away from home?



^


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea, now im piecing it together lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I have seen it but I dont really remember it.. I remember DeNiro was in it.  Right?
> 
> I have seen too many ben stiller movies!


Come to think of it, I just saw a Ben Stiller movie, Dodgeball.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> ^



Where the fuck did you post that?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

The one with Jennifer Aniston was good, too


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Lol we're all posting too damn much.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where the fuck did you post that?



This thread.  One page ago.  lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea, grew up here.  Was a good mormon boy till about 13 or so.  Then quit going to church because of the crows I was hanging out with.  Still living here.  I want to move though.  Somewhere drastic.  Like Sweden or Italy or somethin.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I totally missed that post.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

What about you Kyle, you grow up in RI?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Mormon!?! No shit!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Denise, you watch the tour today?  What channel is it usually on?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Nah...born in NJ, lived in NY, moved to RI when I was in 3rd grade


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Mormon!?! No shit!



That suprises you?  I live in Utah! haha


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nah...born in NJ, lived in NY, moved to RI when I was in 3rd grade



Do you want to stay in RI?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That suprises you?  I live in Utah! haha



Just wouldnt peg you for mormon for some reason.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

no tv till I hit LA tomorrow it the hotel. OLN has it. I'll be driving all day on Sunday from LA to Sac, but I hit the replays of the end. My friend is working in France till Sept. 20. Lucky bastard (not about being in France lol, but about seeing Lance win.)


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you want to stay in RI?



Tough question. I like it here, but there are so many places I havent seen.  Hard to know if there's someplace better.  I can say that the only other place I've been to that i could imagine living is Oregon.  Otherwise, RI is my favorite so far


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Haha, my favorite Mormon is Steve Young.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Just wouldnt peg you for mormon for some reason.



Because I am not really one anymore.  Although I wouldnt mind going back.  I have partied WAY too fucking hard, and im only 21


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Tough question. I like it here, but there are so many places I havent seen.  Hard to know if there's someplace better.  I can say that the only other place I've been to that i could imagine living is Oregon.  Otherwise, RI is my favorite so far


You like RI more than NY?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> no tv till I hit LA tomorrow it the hotel. OLN has it. I'll be driving all day on Sunday from LA to Sac, but I hit the replays of the end. My friend is working in France till Sept. 20. Lucky bastard (not about being in France lol, but about seeing Lance win.)



Ok.  I dont have cable anyway, so im SOL   That would be awesome to see Lance win again.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Ya know, how do people tailgate in Utah? You can't buy booze on Sunday right?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Haha, my favorite Mormon is Steve Young.



Damn, now I feel really shitty!  You dont even know him, and you like him more than me!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.  I dont have cable anyway, so im SOL   That would be awesome to see Lance win again.


I'm sure local tv and the news will replay little segments of the end of the Tour.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ya know, how do people tailgate in Utah? You can't buy booze on Sunday right?



Not from the STATE owned liquor store(that closes at 10:00 every day).  But you can buy beer and shit.  just no hard liquor.  Thats why you need to stockpile


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Because I am not really one anymore.  Although I wouldnt mind going back.  I have partied WAY too fucking hard, and im only 21



I've partied a lot, too, but I dont regret it at all.  Good times


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, now I feel really shitty!  You dont even know him, and you like him more than me!


Aww, he's my favorite Mormon football player then and you're my favorite ex-Mormon lifter.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm sure local tv and the news will replay little segments of the end of the Tour.



Yea, I have been watching channel 5 on sundays.  They do this summary type of thing, its pretty cool.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You like RI more than NY?



Definitely!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I've partied a lot, too, but I dont regret it at all.  Good times



Yea, I dont regret it, I just dont want it anymore, ya feel me?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I dont have cable either.  Got rid of it to save $.  I dont miss it much


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Aww, he's my favorite Mormon football player then and you're my favorite ex-Mormon lifter.




Should be ex-mormon ex-lifter


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I dont regret it, I just dont want it anymore, ya feel me?



Yeah...I can understand that for sure


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not from the STATE owned liquor store(that closes at 10:00 every day).  But you can buy beer and shit.  just no hard liquor.  Thats why you need to stockpile


Ah.  Lol tailgating is so damn fun. At football games my dad and his friend usually do shrimp, tri-tip, polish sausages. Mmm.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I freakin LOVE tailgating.  I usually do it before DMB shows, but same deal


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Should be ex-mormon ex-lifter


  You'll be back in no time.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ah.  Lol tailgating is so damn fun. At football games my dad and his friend usually do shrimp, tri-tip, polish sausages. Mmm.



All we have here is college football.  I never watch it, so I am not sure how its done(tailgating) here.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

How many DMB shows have you been to Var?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I love college football.  Penn State fan here


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> How many DMB shows have you been to Var?



Just went to #17


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> All we have here is college football.  I never watch it, so I am not sure how its done(tailgating) here.


People don't do it for Jazz games?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Just went to #17


  Jesus that's a lot.   lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> People don't do it for Jazz games?




Not really... there is not a huge parking area, like you would imagine.  You have to park downtown, and take the lightrail to the delta center, or walk.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jesus that's a lot.   lol



Not really!  Its kind of embarrassing actually, but its a lot considering most were during 2 summers.  I dated a chick who has been to over 50 shows!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not really... there is not a huge parking area, like you would imagine.  You have to park downtown, and take the lightrail to the delta center, or walk.


Sounds like Petco for the Padres. You can see it from my apt.....not that I would ever like the Padres.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Sounds like Petco for the Padres. You can see it from my apt.....not that I would ever like the Padres.



Yea, its different. They just built a big arena in the middle of downtown.  No place for huge parking.  

I used to like the Padres.   j/k!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> W3irD0s


   I agree.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I liked the Waynes World version of that post better, PreMier!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Haha, I deleted it   But I'll post it again.  Var, you and your Gf are W3irD0s


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I liked the Waynes World version of that post better, PreMier!



?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, its different. They just built a big arena in the middle of downtown.  No place for huge parking.
> 
> I used to like the Padres.   j/k!


We're cool as long as you didn't say the Lakers....or their fans.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> W3irD0s






			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I agree.



Makes us happy...what can I say.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> We're cool as long as you didn't say the Lakers....or their fans.



Well, I wanted them to win, so Karl would get a ring.  Does that make me a fan?
I really dont have time to watch sports, working nights.. so im kinda out of the loop


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

I feel sorry for your dad. He had to suffer through high school in La Mesa with Bill Walton.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ?



You know what...








NOT  (sound familiar?)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Makes us happy...what can I say.



That your um..  

dang I got nothin.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Makes us happy...what can I say.


  I know how that goes.....hey, I like to run.    Not the "in" thing on this site.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var, you and your Gf are W3irD0s



EX-gf.  Current gf thinks its strage to follow a band around the country all summer long


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for your dad. He had to suffer through high school in La Mesa with Bill Walton.



How did you know that!?!?   LOL

Its funny, when I go to my grandparents in La Mesa I can see the waltons house.  Its just across this "canyon".


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I know how that goes.....hey, I like to run.    Not the "in" thing on this site.



Hell, I would run just to hang around with you 

Well maybe...


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I know how that goes.....hey, I like to run.    Not the "in" thing on this site.



Fuckin runner!!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hell, if I would run just to hang around with you
> 
> Well maybe...



You 2 wanna be alone???


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

We are alone... in different states..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

I remember that you mentioned it in the sports area. I remember weird shit and little things like that. Atleast it works for remembering bdays.   lol Unfortunately, my head is filled with so much random sports crap (all sports mind you, even things like beach volleyball for god's sake), that nothing else can fit into my brain. LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Ya atleast Var has a chick. A young one at that too. lol She have a good bday?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea, Var is a crib robber.

(stud)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hell, I would run just to hang around with you
> 
> Well maybe...


  Maybe I'd just do a bulk like Spook at Avant suggested on lift with you at the gym.    Me bulk?  Um, don't think so.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Damn, Aggie...u do have a good memory.  She had a great b-day, but it gets better tomorrow.  I'm taking her to a B&B up north for the weekend as a late b-day and 2 year anniversary gift.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Var is a crib robber.
> 
> (stud)



I like em young and firm...what can I say.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey, that reminds me.  Where are the new pics of the black skinned blonde haired aggies?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I like em young and firm...what can I say.



You can say you'll post a pic of her


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll ask her if I can.  I have a couple scanned already.

Aggies blonde now!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, that reminds me.  Where are the new pics of the black skinned blonde haired aggies?


Probably Monday when I get home to Sac. Sunday night I'll be too fried from driving....and gotta catch the Tour updates.  

All my shit is packed up and I'm ready to get driving after I pick up my dad at the airport tomorrow. Or, lol, I could tell him to bring the dig cam and he can take pics before we leave.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Definitely need more aggie pics.  And im not just saying that because of my extreme love for asian women.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'll ask her if I can.  I have a couple scanned already.



Var has to ask...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'll ask her if I can.  I have a couple scanned already.
> 
> Aggies blonde now!


 Lol, I got more highlights. I've been through multiple phases. For awhile, my hair was so blended that it looked totally blonde. Then I added bits of red, then I added more brown, lol. The last time was too much brown though and I got more blonde put in.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var has to ask...



Damn straight!!!  When it comes to the net, I always ask permission.  Some people are really uncomfortable having their pics online.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Like your GF.  She wont allow it


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I found an emoticon that reminds me of Var.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Ya Var, let's see your gf. 

Lol probably would be better to take pics for the trip. I'll look more alert and "fresh." lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1110/stalking.gif[/img2]

Watch it for a minute.. its called STALKER!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Nah...I think she'll be cool with it.  Especially, since I'm showing her off!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1110/stalking.gif[/img2]
> 
> Watch it for a minute.. its called STALKER!



LOL!!!  Who am I stalking exactly?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I dont know.  I was going to post it in Sapphires thread, but thought I would just do it here


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

You're the king of the smilies!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I get them from XM [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/8603/evil.gif[/img2]


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Good stuff!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

I think he needs a cradle robber one. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Good stuff!



[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/truestory.gif[/img2]


Im bored LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I think he needs a cradle robber one. lol



LOL!!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL  Yeah....find a cradle robber one.  I'll put it in my sig.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Ouch!  Thats rough.  Do u have any pics u can post aggs???  I'm bored and need to see a hot chick.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Er well, really old ones can be found at
profiles.yahoo.com/aggies1ut. Leaner now, definitely darker haha, and well side navel rings were taken out. LOL I had a quad.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Where'd everyone go?  Im so bored tonight@!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I think he needs a cradle robber one. lol



I found one called jailbait!

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/jailbaitpopo.gif[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Damn those pics are like 2 years old.

Shit, I'm sorta through with piercings because I won't do facial ones or "other places." I would get one another one on my ear, but I have tendency to get keloids. Other than my tongue, there's not much else that I could pierce. Lol, I usually do random weird stuff like that if I need a change and am bored.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Er well, really old ones can be found at
> profiles.yahoo.com/aggies1ut. Leaner now, definitely darker haha, and well side navel rings were taken out. LOL I had a quad.



Sweeeeet!  No more bordem for me now.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I found one called jailbait!
> 
> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/jailbaitpopo.gif[/img2]



Damn!  Thats raunchy


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Put it in your sig man!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Er well, really old ones can be found at
> profiles.yahoo.com/aggies1ut. Leaner now, definitely darker haha, and well side navel rings were taken out. LOL I had a quad.



I only see the one pic.  I have some old ones in my MSN profile. Rawkus909@msn.com


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

DAMN!  Aggies F I N E !!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally gonna change my top navel ring though.
http://www.bodycandy.com/cgi-bin/item/7045


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I only see the one pic.  I have some old ones in my MSN profile. Rawkus909@msn.com



U have to click on "my photos" dumbass


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I only see the one pic.  I have some old ones in my MSN profile. Rawkus909@msn.com


Jake, go to the gallery or whatever the link is called.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> DAMN!  Aggies F I N E !!!!



Had to say it again


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea girl!  Too much shit in the belly button though lol
[img2]http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/47583707/bc/Yahoo!+Photo+Album/Pict0011.jpg?phdMcABBAuitHfCr[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Hahaha only 2 now. The side ones got to be a bit much.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL toned it down a bit. Piercings are addictive though.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> LOL toned it down a bit. Piercings are addictive though.



Going "lower"?  

lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Lol not into that.

Gonna change the top navel ring though. Hard to find ones that I like.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol not into that.



Few.  To be honest, I think that would scare me.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

To the PB bunny one.. correct?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Lol, that does scare me. Ain't no piercer gonna be looking "down there."


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup. I found a cool SF niner logo one, but it's like 30 bucks.

Hardcore fan here, but maybe when they're a bit better than mediocre......


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

[img2]http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/47583707/bc/Yahoo!+Photo+Album/Picture+31.jpg?phYVcABBXzwqKSK7[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, back before any navel rings. lol


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Seriously...you're *really* hot!

Thats all I can say.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Im outa here boyz and girlz..  Still no home comp,(fucking DSL  ) So I will see ya Monday.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm out in 5.  Have a great one, Pre


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Bye Jake. Go see Bourne Supremacy.
Var, Thanks


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Aww both of you are leaving me.  You both suck.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Var, Thanks



I have no filter...just being honest.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm here for 3 more whole minutes.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Guess u left


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Lol, I'll be on here tonight and then not till Sunday night.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll be back on Monday.  No internet at home.    Probably a good thing.  Id never get anything done


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Have a great weekend Aggs


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Aww both of you are leaving me.  You both suck.



Sorry   I will go see the movie, and I will ttyl [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/kiss.gif[/img2]  haha, I like this one!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

gay


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

That is a good thing. Too much time on the net rots your brain lol. Just look at me.
Besides, if I had a job where I was on the net all day, I'd want to avoid it at home.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> gay



Fuck you too Var!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Lol, not gay. It's cute.   Have a good weekend Jake.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> (Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


   Um does saying it sucks count? jk


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw the bourne supremacy.  God that was fucking awesome!  I thought it was better than the first one.  I hope that they make the ultimatum 

Isnt that awesome that Lance won too?  I wonder if 7 is possible...

I take it you had a safe trip home?


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

Everyone I know who's seen Supremacy said the same thing!  I gotta check that out.  How was your weekend?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I saw the bourne supremacy.  God that was fucking awesome!  I thought it was better than the first one.  I hope that they make the ultimatum
> 
> Isnt that awesome that Lance won too?  I wonder if 7 is possible...
> 
> I take it you had a safe trip home?


Yuppers. Posted some pics too Jake. 100 degrees here today. I'm thinking of going outside in a bit and studying my notes.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Good.  I ended up in Park City on Saturday.  Went into this place called the Monkey Bar.  Its a bar that has go-go dancers on poles(non nude).  The funny thing, this one kept coming and hitting on me.  Earlier my friend spilled water on my leg, and when the girl(stormy) came over she wanted to sit on my lap... I told her I was wet, adn she said "So am I.." LOL  We ended up talking for a while, and I got her real name(Amber) and her number.  I dont think I will call her though, because she lives too far away.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good.  I ended up in Park City on Saturday.  Went into this place called the Monkey Bar.  Its a bar that has go-go dancers on poles(non nude).  The funny thing, this one kept coming and hitting on me.  Earlier my friend spilled water on my leg, and when the girl(stormy) came over she wanted to sit on my lap... I told her I was wet, adn she said "So am I.." LOL  We ended up talking for a while, and I got her real name(Amber) and her number.  I dont think I will call her though, because she lives too far away.



How far away!?!?  I've dated girls an hour and a half from me...its worth it!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Aw, you got a number but probably won't call her.  That sucks. Supremacy was great huh? I keep telling my dad to watch Identity (I bought him the DVD), so that then he can watch Supremacy.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> How far away!?!?  I've dated girls an hour and a half from me...its worth it!




I get like 10-12 miles a gallon... its not worth it LOL  She lives in Logan, and im in SLC.  I havent been to Logan in a long time.. Its probably 1 1/2-3 hours


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

10-12 mpg. What do you drive, a big SUV?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Aw, you got a number but probably won't call her.  That sucks. Supremacy was great huh? I keep telling my dad to watch Identity (I bought him the DVD), so that then he can watch Supremacy.



Why does that suck?  She probably gives out her number a ton, with the job she does 

Yea, I wouldnt mind seeing the Bourne Supremacy again.  So sick..


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I get like 10-12 miles a gallon... its not worth it LOL  She lives in Logan, and im in SLC.  I havent been to Logan in a long time.. Its probably 1 1/2-3 hours



Jesus, dude!  I'd make the drive!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 10-12 mpg. What do you drive, a big SUV?



Its a Ford Explorer on steroids hehe


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Ah I guess it doesn't suck then lol. Probably not the type of chick you want to regularly see anways.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its a Ford Explorer on steroids hehe



I thought it was a Grand Cherokee from Nevada?!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its a Ford Explorer on steroids hehe


  Good boy. Always gotta mod out the car.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

In my experience, Grand Cherokees always seem to break down.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I thought it was a Grand Cherokee from Nevada?!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Good boy. Always gotta mod out the car.



Yea, except its so damn much to mod out a 4x4... I should have turned street!

Went up this crazy trail too.  Guardsmans pass.  I will post pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Just poppin in


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

before I head home


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jake you should be shaggin that chick


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

But what do I know I married with a kid.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

And I am a dick


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

not to my wife


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

just with regards to shaggin


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol. Your kid is adorable though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jeez and I thought everyone took off once I started posting


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I just got some food lol.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Aggie. Not to bad yourseld


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Jake,  When you heading up to T.O.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks Aggie. Not to bad yourseld


Thanks Iain.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Why would you think about heading up here and not 1.5 hrs


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont know Ian.  Not sure if I even will


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Would still need to plan things out... The girl is on vacation untill the 30th.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

T.O. is pretty cool place,  Worth the visit


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh hey Jake, you should go visit your cousin in Vegas. I guess my dad and his fiance are going before football season starts, so I can come along. I think August maybe...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

who is this Chick


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Velvetchick?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

or Velveteyes? whatever


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> who is this Chick


Ooh Ohhh I know, I know.  Lol, and I'm not telling.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

All this Chattin' between Var, Aggie and Prem.  Then along mosies Iain and Silence


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Gee Thanks 

I know you know.  but that doesn't help me


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Heh, well they are at work. Maybe they actually had to do some lol.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Good one


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Gee Thanks
> 
> I know you know.  but that doesn't help me


  Do a search on all IM female members from Toronto in your spare time.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll get right to that


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe you could help me out?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Maybe you could help me out?


  I'll only say that it's not Velveteyes. Lol, narrowed it down for ya.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL

Im just trying to read up on my subscribed threads.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I still think Jake should ditch TO and go to Vegas in August. Lol, he could see me then.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Im just trying to read up on my subscribed threads.


  So does this mean that Var is actually doing some work then?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

That would be cool too.  Vegas is Awesome.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Naaw He is checkin out porno sites


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I still think Jake should ditch TO and go to Vegas in August. Lol, he could see me then.



When are you going in August?  I will look sickly for sure :/


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Plus, he could just stay with family/cousins. Vegas is so fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Alright all Have a good night.  Been working too long any way

12 hrs is way too much in my books.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Not sure when I am going. I am going with my dad and his fiance and they so far only have plans to go before football season starts.  Basically that leaves August.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Alright all Have a good night.  Been working too long any way
> 
> 12 hrs is way too much in my books.


Ugh long day. Have a good one Iain.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jake,  You better be going to Vegas.  

Aggie seems like a pretty cool chick.  

Shit she knows everything about sports, and she's hot.

Don't be fooling around with this one.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Jake,  You better be going to Vegas.
> 
> Aggie seems like a pretty cool chick.
> 
> ...


Lol and I'm into cars. Basically all your typical "guy things"...even my taste in movies and music. I always say to my dad that I should have been the boy and my bro should have been   the girl.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Jake,  You better be going to Vegas.
> 
> Aggie seems like a pretty cool chick.
> 
> ...



AGREED!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Jake,  You better be going to Vegas.
> 
> Aggie seems like a pretty cool chick.
> 
> ...



Well unfortunately I have a JOB!!  So I would need an EXACT date lol  Plus I havent talked to my cousin for a while, so I would need to call her.

I did have a friend move out there, just barely.  She said I could stay at her place anytime(she has a bf.)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well unfortunately I have a JOB!!  So I would need an EXACT date lol  Plus I havent talked to my cousin for a while, so I would need to call her.
> 
> I did have a friend move out there, just barely.  She said I could stay at her place anytime(she has a bf.)


I'm sure that I'll have a date ASAP. My dad probably would only go Fri-Sun. He's always working.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

And thank you Iain and Var. 

Var, where did you go? Were you actually working? lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Well guy's I'll be back on here in 2 hours or so. I'm gonna get in the bikini and go outside and go over my notes.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

mmmm...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm baaaack.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought you said 2 hours?

Shit..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Don't remember when I left, but I was hot outside and I needed to get some flowers because I'm going to the cemetary tomorrow...I'm too freakin' nice too. I also got my dad's fiance some sunflowers.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats awesome...  Nothing like kissin a little ass hahaha


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Puhleeze lol. I don't need to kiss her ass. Man, why doesn't someone do these type of things for me? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Huh..?  Is she hot?  I will kiss her ass for you LOL 

So, what do you think of the new gay member?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/gaypride.gif[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Asspuncture is a freak! LOL. I bet he sucks his own cock and that's why he posted that.

Naw, I just meant that someone should give me flowers too damn it. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Sick!  Thats just sick 

I would give you flowers.  What kind of flowers do you like?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe Asspuncture can be Albob's new pal lol.

Aww that's sweet Jake. Geez, lol I've never gotten flowers before...which ones do I like lol...any are nice really.  Roses are so expensive, so are orchids. I'm a simple gal. Just give me one flower and I'm happy lol.

Odd, my damn smileys aren't working unless I manually type them in. The side icon bar isn't working for me...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

If you lived closer you could have all the roses your heart desired!  I have about 120 bushes at my house


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I always type them in anyway


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

So how's work going? Same 'ol, same 'ol?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea, my job, if one thing, is repetitive.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

What are you up to, just chillin at home?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Ya just chillin'. I should be studying up for my test in Oct. though. Blah. Tomorrow I'm going to go visit the cemetary and I have this gift certificate from a year ago to get my car detailed. I'm gonna make it all shiny.  I also need to clean my K&N FIPK and check my tire pressure. Later this week I may also go to the bay area to see my grandma. School...night courses, start Aug. 11, so I have till then to goof off.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow... a girl who can check her own tire pressure  lol

What kind of night courses?  Why not go in the day, or are you gonna get a JOB!?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh hell, lol I have my own compressor that plugs into my cigarette lighter. lol

Paralegal garbage. Since I already have a BS, certification will only take me one year and I start with the second year material. The courses are only offered at night though. M-F 6-9:30 or something. I'm going to do this and then reapply to law school next year. Things got sort of messed up in San Diego. As for the job, yuck...I am thinking about it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

What school do you plan on applying to?

Im debating on putting a 10-20lb co2 tank in my X.  Would be awesome to refill tires.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Alrightie check my gallery again. 
Which school....lol, not sure. I'm not thinking that far ahead yet I guess. Ooh a co2 tank. That would be sweet. What stuff have you done to your X?

If I could drive a truck (fuckin' short), I would get an all black Silverado, 4 inch lift, 30 inch tires, etc. lol I'm weird.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol dumbass me deleted the pic and then reposted though. Should have just edited it. Ah well. The hard copy is fixed now too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea, I said edit it LOL  Lookin fabulous though 

Right now its got a 4" superlift, nex front driveline, 4.10 gears, locked front/rear, 33's on Centerline rims, and a bunch of little stuff.

On the 30th I am having an upgraded t-case shipped out too   Then I will need a brushguard, roofrack(wont fit in garage  ), then I will upgrade my stereo.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey now, be gentle on me. I'm retarded ya know. 

<heart> You're saying all the right things...I swear, if my dad only had time to teach me how to work on cars.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm also embarrassed that I don't know how to drive stick....er the one on a car atleast. LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm also embarrassed that I don't know how to drive stick....er the one on a car atleast. LOL



Really?  My ex is a stick.  Its much more reliable than the POS auto trannys they used.  Its going bad though(I think).  Its hard to shift sometimes.

Its actually pretty easy to drive a manual, the one thing that sucks is every car is different.  So in one car, you may be able to drive it fine, and the next car, you just may stall it.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey now, be gentle on me. I'm retarded ya know.




What do you need help understanding


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol that you said edit and I deleted the pic that's all.

As for manual tranmission, it's gradually being phased out and it can be difficult. The Porsche has a totally different system then say a BMW for example. For daily driving, an automatic is also better. However, it's always good to know how to drive a stick. Plus, all the really fast cars, are stick. heh


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I just like the manual, because its more fun to drive.  Its getting phased out, because automatics are getting better(IE: faster shift times, uses engine compression).  However, GT drivers use manuals, because you CAN control the shift points.  An auto will never be able to do that.  Thats why manuals are better.

I have never driven a Porche, although I have driven plenty of BM's.  I will probably buy a used M3 once my truck is paid off


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

M3 good man.....Sigh, other than the z3 and the new Tahoe he's leasing, all my dad's cars are stick. He's had several BMW's and Porsches and Boss 302's....He currently has a BMW Z3, Porsche Carrera, '82 Ferrari (just like the one in Magnum P.I. lol), '65 Shelby, and a Chevy Tahoe.

I've had a 325i (used) and a 325is (salvage haha, but the bodywork was done by the guy who sold it to my dad and mechanical stuff, my dad did).


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Why dont you go out and learn to drive one?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Because no one has the time to teach me and because LMAO, my dad sure as hell wouldn't let me learn on one of his cars. I'd need a junker that I could burn out the clutch.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Im pretty sure you wouldnt burn out the clutch.  I learned on a BMW, my aunt taught me.  It only took about a day, it really is simple.  

Unless your like my sister.. then your hopeles


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol well considering that my dad taught my bro how to drive for the first time, with a manual tranmission BMW, I could probably learn. If you've seen my bro drive....whoa. lol 
How many sibs do you have?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I have one little sister, and 3 older step sisters.  Thats it   I wish I had a little brother though.. then I could beat him up everyday haha! j/k

What about you?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 26, 2004)

hey bros how  bout that local sports team

man i need to shave, thnis beard is gettin long

wish i had some more MGD

damn this spaghetti stained wifebeater sure needs a wash




THERE YOU FUCKING HAPPY NOW ASSHOLES?  AM I MASCULINE ENOUGH FOR YOU?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

One older bro and I guess two older sort of ex-step-bro's. My dad was seeing and living with this lady for 10 years, but they never got married. 

Geez all sisters huh. Lol, my bro used to kick my ass. He was a national champion in karate and he also practiced WWF wrestling moves on me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmm Asspuncture's going off in the sexual health thread.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL.  I used to beat up on my sis when I was younger   I think all kids do it.

I need to go out and eat.. Not sure what I will get, maybe some pizza


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hmm Asspuncture's going off in the sexual health thread.



The one where he is mad at Var? LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Yup. LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmm well I'm going offlline. I will ttyl Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Bye~


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Jakey Sept. 17-18, Venetian Hotel in Vegas baby!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Oiled the leather in my car and would have rode my bike longer, but damn, this place has a lot of hills. Whew. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, I will see if I can come down.  I will probably stay longer 17-21.  No way in hell am i gonna fly down and stay for just 2-3 days lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I just ate a large pizza.  I feel like total shit!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Ah well my dad is a hardworking man....My longest vacation ever has only been 4 days, which sucks ass.

Large pizza? An entire pizza? Jake lol. Was it good pizza atleast?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea, a large 10 piece pizza.  My personal record was 18 pieces.  That was in highschool, and I probably couldnt touch that now.. well maybe.  But right now I feel sick from 10 lol

Yea, it was decent... it was a pineapple canadian bacon from Dominos.  I really like Pappa Murphys chicken garlic, but dont have an oven here at work LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Ooh chicken garlic is good. That's one of my favs. In college, my dad used to eat whole large pizzas lol. I don't eat most of the food my dad's fiance cooks (and she cooks allllll the time), but tonight she made tomatoes and red onion in basalmic vinnagrette, homemade sourdough baguette type toasted croutons, and ravioli with a turkey meat sauce.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Why dont you eat what she cooks?  That meal sounds awesome!  I bet she could give me a run for my money...  Well maybe not LOL

When you were biking, do you have a nice bike?  Mountain, street?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL if I ate what she cooked all the time, Aggies would blow up into a balloon. Lol besides, this weekend I ate damn fine prime rib, flank steak, mixed nuts, a protein bar, creamed spinach, mushrooms with garlic, herbs, and butter etc.

I have a men's Cannondale. Nice mtn. bike. Was like 500 bucks when I bought it. Damn me, but they don't call this city El Dorado Hills for nothing though. The gated community my dad's lives in has a shitload of hills.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

LMAO!!  For some reason, I doubt that you would blow up like a balloon.  I just couldnt picture you getting fat.  Me on the other hand, I would love to eat like that every day.  3-4 meals like that and I would be in heaven haha

Gated community!?!  Damn... Must be nice to be rich   I have an ok mtn bike.  I dont think they make them anymore though... its a reflex.  Aluminum frame with internal wireing.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Well I dunno about fat, but I sure as hell could get chubby and it would all go to my stomach lol. Damn, I can't imagine what I would look like pregnant. Probably a big ball of tummy and stumps for legs. lol

Well my dad does make good money.....but he supports like half my family, so it's all relative. 
My dad used to be really into cycling. He would do looong ass rides in high school. He has two racing type bikes, but hasn't used them in a long time.

And damn it, why don't my smileys work...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Stumps for legs LMAO!!

Why does he support half the family?  That doesnt make sence..  He is a lawyer no?  What kind?

Are you trying to use the smilies in the quick reply?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

My dad is a cardiologist and uhboy....let's just say that my family has a bunch of assholes that have no respect or loyalty to family. 

I'm trying to use smileys in quick reply and on the sidebar after you quote someone. Even editing posts, the smileys aren't working.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Weird... I know they never worked in the quick reply(Thread in suggestion box).  But I dont know why they wouldnt work in a normal reply   I suggest you learn to type in the name! 

Thats crazy... My Grandpa makes a lot of money too.  He is one of the original developers/researchers of the artificial heart, and is founder of the Utah Artifical Heart Institute.  He created it after the U of U made him retire at 65 lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

You're grandpa is freakin' awesome. My dad's older bro lives in NY and is a goddamn physicist, professor, and co-founder of the superstring theory. Graduated #1 in his class at Harvard and they gave him his Ph.D. a year early at Cal.....unheard of. My dad skipped year of residency, took the boards a year early, and was offered a spot at UCLA Med. School when he was a junior at Cal (he went to UCSF Med. School). Goddamn smartasses I tell ya.
But, my uncle is an asshole IMO family-wise. I think he cheated on my aunt too and that's why they got divorced.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy shit you got some smart people in your fam.  Asians are always smart though.. they are asians arent they? lol
That sucks that your uncle cheated on your aunt.  I dont know what would happen if I had an uncle do that.  Thats pretty low IMO.  I have had a few friends where their parents had affairs.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I think dominos poisoned me...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh no. Lol, I've actually never eaten Domino's. You feeling alright?

Ya some smart mofos in my fam. I'm the dud. 
Dad's side of the fam is Japanese, mom's side is Korean...weird combo.


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> My dad's older bro lives in NY and is a goddamn physicist, professor, and co-founder of the superstring theory. Graduated #1 in his class at Harvard and they gave him his Ph.D. a year early at Cal




Michio Kaku is your uncle?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Whoa fuck. Someone who knows...Great, ya'll know my first and last name now. lol Ah what does it matter, no one is gonna stalk me.

So yes, that is my uncle. He also has his own website and does a radio show.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Haha.. all the people in my family(smart ones) are German/Scandanavian.  Your not a dud, your going to be a lawyer! 

No.. I dont feel alright.  It was a total gut bomb, and a BAD idea to eat that pizza...  YUK!  I just need to drink a bunch of water I think.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Hows it going Vanity?!  Havent seen you around for a while.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Well don't drink too much water at once. That'll just make ya feel worse.
German/Scandinavian is a good combo. So is German/Irish/English. Ah well hell, lol, all the dudes I've dated have been white. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Why no asian "dudes".  I hate it when people call me a "dude" 

I actually have a bit of Cherokee Indian in me too.  I have darker skin year round(darker than white lol)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Vanity, are you interested in physics?


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

It's a small world, as they say.

A most interesting man , your uncle.

I'm interested in revolutionaries.

Hi there Premier.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why no asian "dudes".  I hate it when people call me a "dude"
> 
> I actually have a bit of Cherokee Indian in me too.  I have darker skin year round(darker than white lol)



Ah sorry Jake. You aren't a "dude," you are a gentleman.  As for Asian guys, I've just never been attracted to them. <shrug>


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> As for Asian guys, I've just never been attracted to them. <shrug>




Funny, I've never been attracted to Asian men either (they all look alike).

Asian women on the other hand...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

vanity said:
			
		

> Michio Kaku is your uncle?



I just started reading... I am fascinated with this theory(superstring).  Now I cant get out of his web site..


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well don't drink too much water at once. That'll just make ya feel worse.
> German/Scandinavian is a good combo. So is German/Irish/English. Ah well hell, lol, all the dudes I've dated have been white. lol


How about Portugese??


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

..are all...well I was going to say something, but I'd best keep my mouth shut.


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just started reading... I am fascinated with this theory(superstring).  Now I cant get out of his web site..




There goes Premier sucked into a wormhole.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just started reading... I am fascinated with this theory(superstring).  Now I cant get out of his web site..


His more mainstream books are sort of interesting. He includes a lot of annecdotal stuff on Einstein in his latest book though. I don't see it adding to the book IMO. But a good writing style is not something that you would expect from a physicist lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Good lord, you can get autographed books on his site. LMAO, I could just have my dad forge his signature.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

vanity said:
			
		

> There goes Premier sucked into a wormhole.



Absolutely.. this stuff is fantastic.  I just finished reading the Brookhaven Connection, and I think I will buy the book on Mr. Kaku's site "Hyperspace".


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ..are all...well I was going to say something, but I'd best keep my mouth shut.


What were you gonna say? Come on come on share


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ..are all...well I was going to say something, but I'd best keep my mouth shut.




Say it


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What were you gonna say? Come on come on share




I think I know


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

50 bucks a pop. That man...geez. What a rip off.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

wet and tight? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

10.47.... http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0385477058/explorinscien-20/002-2439324-3990433


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think I know


What??


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Absolutely.. this stuff is fantastic.  I just finished reading the Brookhaven Connection, and I think I will buy the book on Mr. Kaku's site "Hyperspace".


Hyperspace was good. Better than Visions and his latest Beyond Einstein IMO.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 10.47.... http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0385477058/explorinscien-20/002-2439324-3990433


That's a good price.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> wet and tight? lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I was responding to Vanity's line about asian women. Lol
Asian men, well hell, since I've never dated one, I wouldn't know, now would I?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I was responding to Vanity's line about asian women. Lol
> Asian men, well hell, since I've never dated one, I wouldn't know, now would I?



Damn.. I re-read and saw you were talking about the women.  Still funny though lol  I have never dated an asian woman, so I have no idea.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm Trying, don't you live in the Sacramento area? I remember something about that.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> How about Portugese men??


What about that one ^??


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm Trying, don't you live in the Sacramento area? I remember something about that.


Sure do.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

AHh 666 posts need to post another!!


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

Asian women have the softest and silkiest pubic hair.

I've conducted my own scientific research into the matter.

For the betterment of humanity ofcourse.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Portuguese is basically white.

Where in Sac do you live?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Shit I actually have to work now..  I will ttyl peeps.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Aw that sucks. Ttyl Jake.


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

later Pre.


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

...meanwhile back at the ranch...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Exactly. So Vanity, I've never really talked to you before, what do you do for a living?


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

jack of all trades ,I s'pose.

I say bring back the renaissance.


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

this place seems more quiet than before.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Really quiet....it's sad when I see that the latest posts have been written by me in many threads lol.


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

and yet there are so many active users.

they must be doing the cybersex thing in pmland.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol, I usually surf the net in another window, but am still "active" on here or I end up doing other stuff and leave the comp on.


----------



## ratm383 (Jul 26, 2004)

hey aggie.....did or do you go to davis?

go ollie


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

aggie: are you studying law?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

UCD graduate of June 2002.
I just finished my first year of law school in San Diego. Needless to say, things went wrong in various areas....I am going to get my paralegal certification starting in Aug. It will take me one year v. two because I already have my BS. I will then reapply to law school. I would like to do sports law, but it's so connection based. So, I am thinking corporate/business or tax, along with being a CPA.
Rat-do you go to Davis?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Portuguese is basically white.
> 
> Where in Sac do you live?



In south sac. I have a dark skin color.  Where in sac do you live??


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

What city? I'm in El Dorado Hills. Born in Woodland actually. I'm going there tomorrow too to visit the cemetary and get my car detailed (I have an old gift certificate).


----------



## vanity (Jul 26, 2004)

ah, just stay away form divorce law.


----------



## ratm383 (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah baby...im studying as i...no im not im totally wasting time on the net....im in summer sesion right now...it is costing some $$ i wish i was done...what did you graduate with?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

vanity said:
			
		

> ah, just stay away form divorce law.


Anything with divorce, family, and going to trial, I am staying away from. I want to settle things before they reach trial. Tax is really boring and I have no background in it, but it pays really well, especially if I was also a CPA.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> What city? I'm in El Dorado Hills. Born in Woodland actually. I'm going there tomorrow too to visit the cemetary and get my car detailed (I have an old gift certificate).


I actually live in South Sac. Just north of Elk Grove.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

ratm383 said:
			
		

> yeah baby...im studying as i...no im not im totally wasting time on the net....im in summer sesion right now...it is costing some $$ i wish i was done...what did you graduate with?



Psych, emphasis in bio...Hated it, wanted exercise science, emphasis in physiology, or what is now exercise bio, but didn't have the grades to switch into it. What are you studying? What year are you in? Are you in the dorms? Where are you from? Lol, sorry about the 20 questions, but it's rare to find another UCD person on this site.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

Getting the Mustang detailed??


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Yup 'stang got filthy on the drive home. Plus, San Diego roads have got to be the worst in Cali. I may even get new tips....my got a bit bent.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

My sister almost went to UCD but is going to Sac State


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

That Mustang is sweet. Well the one in your gallery.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I actually live in South Sac. Just north of Elk Grove.


Do you work in South Sac or Downtown?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

Well gotta get to work! Later!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Do you work in South Sac or Downtown?


North Highlands off of Watt near the old Air force base. For the County.


----------



## ratm383 (Jul 26, 2004)

i just finished my 3rd year....im majoring in mechanical engineering....and no im not in the dorms....you just wanted to come and have me swipe you into the DC huh..hahahah....my parents live up in lake county now....but we are not orginally from there...thank god....im from texas...beaumont area if that rings a bell...

i like the psych classes....did you happen to take psych 168? i was thinkin about that for a GE...maybe thats a silly question....heh


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol later then.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

ratm383 said:
			
		

> i just finished my 3rd year....im majoring in mechanical engineering....and no im not in the dorms....you just wanted to come and have me swipe you into the DC huh..hahahah....my parents live up in lake county now....but we are not orginally from there...thank god....im from texas...beaumont area if that rings a bell...
> 
> i like the psych classes....did you happen to take psych 168? i was thinkin about that for a GE...maybe thats a silly question....heh



Lol actually I will be in Woodland tomorrow to visit the cemetary and get my car detailed. Sadly, I was actually born in Woodland lol. DC food, ah, don't miss it, but it was decent. Where are you living in Davis? My last two years I lived at The Colleges, right across from the Rec Hall. Damn, but I saw a pic of the new rec hall and it kicks some ass.  I wish I had been there for that. 

168...was that abnormal? I never took abnormal, but it is a popular one. For a GE, it'd be good unless you can take Nutrition 10 or Food Science 2. My ex-bf/now best friend graduated in biomedical engineering, so I know you guy's are sorta limited with GE stuff.

How do you like UCD?


----------



## ratm383 (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah it was abnormal...na we got some crazy requirement about upper division GE's...just for my year....i wish i could take those lower divisions....yeah the ARC is pretty sic...i totally love davis.....how was it for you? right now i live in south davis ...sorrento apartments...spoiled kid.....sept im moving to pinon....

do you wanna AIM? im same on there...ratm383


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh ya, I had a friend that lived in Sorrento. UCD was the best! In high school, I was so set on going to Cal (like half my fam), but I didn't get in. However, thinking back, I would have been miserable at Berkeley. Davis was the best fit for me.
Ya lets chat on AIM. aggies1ut


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

I have no advice


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Aggies you there?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

I see your light mwahahaha


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm here lol. So is Mono...somewhere lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

I say that everyone not going to the O, but living in Cali, Utah, AZ, Washington state, and surrounding areas should go to Vegas Sept. 17-19 lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

lol  What do you think bout lakergirls prob?  I think its weird that they coud do their own thing, and then they had a commitment to only be with each other.. im confused.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh yea, why not do both?  You should come to the O.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Well didn't she say something like they see eachother once every 3 months? Long distance relationships are one thing, but it doesn't seem like they are really trying to make thing work. 

Lol, I haven't really been paying attention. I've been in PM land with Jodi. We get along well because we both like to bitch lol. I'm also trying to find a place where I can get a water dunk and really figure out my bf %.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

The nearest U should have one. 

She has been away at school for three months.. Now is back at home.

Why cant you come to the O?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Ah okay, so she's been away at school. What exactly is the problem then? They are fighting?

Money, night school, etc. Why can't you go to the O? Work?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

I may just go.. seems Patrick is going, and would be cool to hang out.  Dont know where I will stay just yet, and I need to go to the event with someone.. I dont want to sit by myself 

Fuck I have a headache...

I dont know, "feelings" are in the way it seems.  She is a bit vague.  Go re-read it damnit lol

I am going home.  I may be back on if my home connection is up.. wasnt up earlier.

Night


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Lol. Aww if you go, then I wanna go too. I may have to rethink this whole Oct. Vegas business.

Take care Jake. Hope your headache goes away.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Alrightie, gonna look up dates and figure out my schedule....Maybe I can scrounge up some cash for the O.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Hmm 10/30 is a Saturday and it's at the Mandelay Bay. I could work out a weekend....My dad was mentioning that all the cheap flights were booked though, even for Sept.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hmm 10/30 is a Saturday and it's at the Mandelay Bay. I could work out a weekend....My dad was mentioning that all the cheap flights were booked though, even for Sept.



What do you mean all the cheap flights are booked?  For the 17-19 vaca?  

Yea, it would be cool if you came to the O.  I may only be able to take 1 vacation.. so I need to choose wisely


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

For Sept. and Oct. I'm talking about Southwest fun fares. I may just do one trip. Oct. and the O would be more fun.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Im reading about this new guy...  What a fucker, I would kill to be him   Actually kill hundreds to be him!  I want to be filthy stinking rich! http://www.kimble.org/

Would have to work on the physique though LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

He's a fat fuck lol. What the hell does he exactly do?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

im reading up on him, he used to be a computer hacker, and is now making mad cash...  Read the newspaper articles.

Oh, check his pictures too... he has some real cool shit.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Whoo damn. Pops is outside and is gonna grill up some steak. LMAO, his fiance likes to cook too much, that's why he wants to lose weight.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Hell ya! My dad said that I can go with him and his fiance to Vegas in Sept. and by myself in Oct.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

mmm steak.. I have sandwiches for dinner :/


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hell ya! My dad said that I can go with him and his fiance to Vegas in Sept. and by myself in Oct.



w00t


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

He said that I should buy plane tickets now though before the prices increase. Jake, who's officially going to the O? P-funk, Jill, Jodi (if her surgery isn't then), probably TP...who else?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

No clue.. ALBOB lives in Vegas..  I think gr81 and Flex too.  There is an Olympia thread, let me bump it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Albob lol....be interesting to meet that guy.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I bumped the thread.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup I was reading it. Lol just a bunch of whoring.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

well I'll be damned, Mono isn't online.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

That sucks.  Now you have no one to talk to.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Lol, Mono never talks to me anyways. I'm just surprised that he's not online. So are you going to the O now, Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, I guess I could go.  I just need to figure out shit(hotel, or someones house... buy tickets, find someone to get tickets with, if I stay in a hotel, how will I get there from the airport) you know, the basics. 

I think Mono is getting drunk off of O' Douls...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL.

Ya, I need to figure out the basics too. Plane tickets are fine, I could get a ride to the Vegas airport from an airporter, but where to stay, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

How many days would you stay?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Just Fri-Sun. I would have to skip my Fri. class too because it's at night. How long would you stay? Couldn't your cousin give you a ride to the Vegas airport?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Look, I found a thread with three times the replies as this one!!!!!!  Rock will be pissed, he has a lot of work to do too.. http://www.steroidology.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5584&highlight=whoring+thread


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Just Fri-Sun. I would have to skip my Fri. class too because it's at night. How long would you stay? Couldn't your cousin give you a ride to the Vegas airport?



Yea, I guess she could.. I just dont like to ask ya know?  I suppose I can call her, and see if she would like to go to the O with me too.  But I would really like to just hang on my own, with the IM crew.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

I know what you mean. I hate asking other people for favors. Tickets to the show are sort of pricey too. Factor in food, hotel, plane tickets. That's pretty expensive weekend trip.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

No shit


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

No money for strippers now  haha


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Aw well, if you play some slots, they'll offer you free drinks. Atleast they  did the last time I was there.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

This is so fucking cool. I have veins all over the place now. Now if I could only find the dig cam....


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

God I am a fat ass right now.  Skinny fat ass


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

They gave you free drinks because your a hot chick.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Lol, I dunno, but I was being offered them by various waitresses when I was playing the slots....illegally.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Switch hitters eh?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Why are you all veiny?  What have you been doing?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Because I am lean.   I see veins on my chest and that lower ab area where some people have a V. I've recently discovered that I do.  That's why I'm curious about my bf%. Supposedly it was 17, but that was a crappy 4 site test. I want to do hydrostatic weighing.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I've never seen my abs let alone a vein on my stomach LOL...  I do have that V though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha well this is the first time that I've seen mine. That V is sorta cool.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I need to stop coughing so I can hit the cardio asap!

If P-funk weighs more than me when we meet at the O, I have to buy drinks!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

lalala quiet....Blah, I won't be around at night myself once school starts in Aug.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I need to stop coughing so I can hit the cardio asap!
> 
> If P-funk weighs more than me when we meet at the O, I have to buy drinks!


Uhhoh. Lol, maybe hit a few buffets before you guys meet.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Well.. I want to look good and be heavy lol  Not a fat ass.  Otherwise I could gorge myself everyday and win.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> lalala quiet....Blah, I won't be around at night myself once school starts in Aug.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Last time I was in Vegas I stayed at the Bellagio. My dad, bro, and I went to their buffet...unforfortunately, I got food poisoning that morning from eating oatmeal. Wtf? Maybe it was the milk I added. I dunno. That buffet was funny as hell. For some reason the hotel was full of Chinese people and they were all gorging on king crab legs at that buffet. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Mmmm.. crab meat is good.  Dipped in melted butter


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

See why I cant get skinny LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

What did you do today?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


Some nights here are quiet that's all. Lol only you and me chat. I have night school everyday starting Aug. 11. M-F from 6-9:30 or something, so I won't be online as much at night.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

What time is it there now? 9?

Your talking buddy Mono is on.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Today my ass finally started studying for a big test that I have to take in the middle of Oct. Ran some errands, rode my bike, lol. I was semi-productive.

What do you usually do before you head to work?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

It's 10 here, what time is it in SLC?
 Mono doesn't talk to me.   Maybe he's scared of me.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Hell, im scared of you.  Thank god your inside this glass box on my desk 

11 here.  So your only an hour ahead.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Whats the big test for?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hell, im scared of you.  Thank god your inside this glass box on my desk
> 
> 11 here.  So your only an hour ahead.


No, you are an hour ahead.   

Ya us short people are feisty. lol you should be scared.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

My test covers a years worth of 3 subjects and is 7 hours. It's in SF and I have to pass in order to receive credit for my first year of law school if I want to transfer/reapply after I do this paralegal garbage.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Oye~  Thats a gnarly test.

Hey, thats what I meant   And being feist will get me sitting on you.  I dont think your strong enough to move me


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Ya that test is a major bitch. You can take it more than once if you don't pass, but it's damn expensive.
Lol feisty and stubborn. That's me.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

How much does a re-take cost? 200?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Retake would be the full price......$400 and then another $100 laptop fee.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey now, lol. We're bored.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Goddamn!  Good thing your rich haha  Not that you wont pass... I have plenty of confidence in you


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

>



I think Jodi is bored too.  Why else would she stop by here


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Jodi!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Jodi, where would you stay in Vegas for the O?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goddamn!  Good thing your rich haha  Not that you wont pass... I have plenty of confidence in you


I'd better pass that test the first time. Ugh. I don't wanna go through another 7 hours and pay that cost.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi, where would you stay in Vegas for the O?


Typically I stay at my Aunts vacation home but I don't want to have to drive late at night again this year so I'm getting a room.  I'll probably stay at the Luxor.  I may be looking for roomies to split the cost but I'd need a guarantee first.  I'm hoping that I can get NG to come with me this year as well.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Ah, so Scott wouldn't be coming with you?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably not.  It's not his thing and I really would feel bad because he'd be extremely bored


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Understandable.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow, I havent been in this thread in a long time, and itsup to 745 pages, thats crazy.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

LOL. Past couple pages have just been me and PreMier whoring.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Shit.. as of today I dont think I will make the O..   

I sure hope I can get things together.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Things are slow here again today


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd really like to hit 4K posts tonight


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd feel special!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

God I hate my job


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Cant wait to go part time here


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Can't wait to not work here at all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Not sure if I can do 147 posts in one day


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Who the fuck am I kidding?  I can do that easily!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm in a pensive mood today.  Must have been all that weed talk yesterday


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Standing here
The old man said to me 
"Long before these crowded streets
Here stood my dreaming tree"
Below it he would sit
For hours at a time
Now progress takes away
What forever took to find
Now he's falling hard 
He feels the falling dark
How he longs to be
Beneath his dreaming tree
Conquered fear to climb
A moment froze in time
When the girl who first he kissed
Promised him she'd be his 
Remembered mother's words
There beneath the tree
"No matter what the world
You'll always be my baby"
Mommy come quick
The dreaming tree has died
The air is growing thick
A fear he cannot hide
The dreaming tree has died 
Oh have you no pity
This thing I do
I do not deny it
All through this smile
As crooked as danger
I do not deny
I know in my mind 
I would leave you now
If I had the strength to
I would leave you up
To your own devices
Will you not talk
Can you take pity
I don't ask much
But won't you speak
Please
From the start
She knew she had it made
Easy up 'til then
For sure she'd make the grade
Adorers came in hordes
To lay down in her wake
She gave it all she had
But treasures slowly fade
Now she's falling hard
She feels the fall of dark
How did this fall apart
She drinks to fill it up
A smile of sweetest flowers
Wilted so and soured
Black tears stain the cheeks
That once were so admired
She thinks when she was small
There on her father's knee
How he had promised her
"You'll always be my baby"
"Daddy come quick
The dreaming tree has died
I can't find my way home
There is no place to hide
The dreaming tree has died"
Oh if I had the strength...
Take me back
Save me please


----------



## heeholler (Jul 29, 2004)

Where's rock been?


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Think he's on vaca


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Myrtle Beach I think he said.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 29, 2004)

This is a long ass thread.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

You aint lyin'


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

I need 97 more posts to reach my goal for today


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

2 mins of work left...not gonna get my 4000


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Goodnight IM!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like you missed those last 94.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Var just doesnt


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

have the whoring


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

spirit like


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

myself.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Typical day for my dad's fiance, since she decided that  that "she didn't want to work anymore" about 2.5 months ago.

Cook
Watch tv
Buy groceries......which are not needed
Cook some more
Occasionally garden/clean.
Do laundry and the dishes (put them in the dishwasher)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

What a fuckin' life.   Oh, I forgot to mention, drink a shitload of MGD lights.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh boy...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Have to make repairs to my truck...  1200$


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

I need to save for the O too... I will probably loose to P and have to buy drinks all night.  God I hope he isnt a fish!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

I never understood people that don't work. It's not like there's small children to take care of or she's old (late 30s, early 40s), or she's not capable. Lets just sit at home and do nothing all day.  No drive, no motivation, no desire to improve onesself.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have to make repairs to my truck...  1200$


Ouch, what's wrong with it?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Yea, its the typical lazy ass.  If I was wealthy, I would still work... or I would be hella bored.

Hey, as long as she is pleasing your dad its ok IMO.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ouch, what's wrong with it?



Long or short version?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, its the typical lazy ass.  If I was wealthy, I would still work... or I would be hella bored.
> 
> Hey, as long as she is pleasing your dad its ok IMO.


   Ya, it ain't my business. Not my life.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Long or short version?


Whatever you prefer. How about a medium version?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow.. a girl that didnt pick the longer version.  Im suprised  

Well, its the front end.  Its craptastic IFS and probably 90% of the bushings need replaced.  Along with control arms, balljoints, tie rods, sway bar links, axel housing bushing etc...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn, that sucks. As for the long version, I have a short attention span sometimes lol. Plus, I'm not your typical girl.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

That woman is trying to mimic some of my eating habits.....She'll never learn though. She thinks everything low-fat/fat-free is the way to go and doesn't workout at all.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Your so critical towards her LOL  Do you not like her?

I hate when people buy low fat low carb shit and expect to get skinny... 90% of the population is stupid.  Reaaaaaally stupid.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

She's alright. I guess I'm just sorta annoyed by the fact that she's stupid (even my bro said that "she's not so bright" and he's really um shall we say goody-goody since he started going to church a few years ago), and that she has no motivation for self-improvement. However, that's just me. I couldn't live like that.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

What does she look like?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Eh uh about 5'4, blonde hair, white, medium build. ? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Is she fat, BIG ass?  Big knockers?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Eh uh about 5'4, blonde hair, white, medium build. ? lol



Just tryin to see what kinda chicks your pops digs lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok, im bored sowwy


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Did you do anything fun today?  Study?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Yup, I studied. I guess my dad and his fiance are going to Napa tomorrow and coming back on Sunday. That means that her mom will stay at the house to take care of the cat....really old, needs lots of attention. I have no probs. with this, but her mom    . Ugh.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Any plans this weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Poison the cat.. then her mom wont come by


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Any plans this weekend?



No.. I never have plans.  Everyone waits untill Friday night to explode my tele, because im such a cool cat  lol

What about your fine self?  I know its your b-day.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

I didnt know you thought I was fine.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Ya Saturday......and I'll bet you that my dad doesn't remember.  He never remembers anyones b-day, not even his own.  My bro didn't remember his this year either.
I never do anything on my bday. I don't have any current plans.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats a bummer, im sorry.  Maybe something will come up?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I didnt know you thought I was fine.



Oh stop it!! [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/kekekegay.gif[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Maybe.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh stop it!! [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/kekekegay.gif[/img2]


Read about you and all those gay smilies Jake.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well he DOES drive a Ford.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Well he DOES drive a Ford.


  So do I. Though Mustangs are the only Fords that I've ever really been partial too...has to be a certain type too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/getout.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15319


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

X is looking nice Jake....of course, the steroids do wonders.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats not mine, but close


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Mine has trail damage


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mine has trail damage


Awww.
San Diego has the shittiest roads....definitely not lowered car friendly. I got the whole Flowmaster American Thunder catback system and added bigger tips...  Fuckin' roads sorta bent the tips.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn, thats really shitty!  Thats like the roads here too, the winter jacks em.  Tips cant cost too much can they?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Not too much, but I was thinking about getting the really heavy steel ones, like the kind of my dad's Carrera. I dunno.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Get ricer tips... you know, the ones as big as coffee cans


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

HOLY FUCK NO. Jesus, I hate rice rockets. Especially those fools that add tips the size of coffee cans and don't have shit done, no exhaust, headers, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Go to that www.kimble.org site.. go to the kims pics... and click on the gumball 3000

Those are the cars I like


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Modified M3, Ferraris.....That fat bastard. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Cheer leaders too 

[img2]http://www.kimble.org/cgi-bin/pic?butsup.jpg,22073969[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Too bad I don't swing that way though.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

It used to be embarrassing sometimes because I would be reading a car mag. and there would be chicks on the cover.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Fuck those are big... I dont know how to make thumbnails either..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> It used to be embarrassing sometimes because I would be reading a car mag. and there would be chicks on the cover.



I used to read BB mags... there were always dudes on the cover.  I know what you mean lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Okay, I'm drooling now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Okay, I have to win Cali's SuperLotto or win big in Vegas...or find a sugar daddy?  Jk. Hell my luck has always been to be the sugar momma. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

LOL!  What car you liek best, muscle?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

I like old muscle cars, but sports cars....doesn't everyone like 'em? lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Do you have a "dream car?"


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

That red M3 would be nice 

If I could only have one car.. I dont know.  I am fond of Beemers.  M5 is good, its 4 door.  I also like Audi's.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh... and the Merceded G wagon.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

I like BMW's myself too. I'm partial to the 3 series though, 2 door.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

You like the G wagon?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Not my style..you'd sure like this chick though. http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/361133
Maybe it comes with the wagon because you have to be rich to own the car. lol
Damn it, I wish I was a bit taller. Then, I could get a truck and put a lift and put it on steroids.....and actually be able to drive it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

That G wagon is ruined!  What a fucknut!(new word  )  That chick is Katie Price AKA Jordan.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

AND the new G wagon is ruined!!!!  Look at old vs new  http://www.autoweek.nl/forum/read.php?f=12&i=38846&t=38846


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Ya they always manage to fuck up cars somehow.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

I cant believe that they are getting rid of the box!?  I liked the one in Supremacy a lot.

I also like the new style BM's, 5series and up.  They are sexy.

What was with that russian dude in Supremacy?  Was he just a bad ass, or a "secret" like Bourne and the others?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

He was a russian secret service guy. I guess he was on the take or something, trying to cover up for that rich political guy.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

I personally don't like the BMW 7 series.....too damn big. Looks like a boat.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> He was a russian secret service guy. I guess he was on the take or something, trying to cover up for that rich political guy.



I know he was trying to cover for the russian political guy.  Was he a superhuman killing machine like bourne though?  I mean bourne and the others that were trained were freakin invincible..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I personally don't like the BMW 7 series.....too damn big. Looks like a boat.



You've never ridden in one, have you?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Nope. Probably nice and cush though, huh?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know he was trying to cover for the russian political guy.  Was he a superhuman killing machine like bourne though?  I mean bourne and the others that were trained were freakin invincible..


He wasn't like Bourne...I don't think...unless Russia had a similar type project going on. The last two remaining from Treadstone were Bourne and the other guy that Bourne killed.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Hell, I'm waiting for Blade Trinity to come out. Probably comes out in winter though.   Sure  as hell beats The Notebook...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh so very.. However if I were to have someone drive me, I would have to choose a Mercedes Maybach  

http://autos.yahoo.com/newcars/maybach_62_2004/3451/model_overview.html


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> He wasn't like Bourne...I don't think...unless Russia had a similar type project going on. The last two remaining from Treadstone were Bourne and the other guy that Bourne killed.




Whats Ultimatum about, you know?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hell, I'm waiting for Blade Trinity to come out. Probably comes out in winter though.   Sure  as hell beats The Notebook...




Blade Trinity?

I cant believe Mike posted he cried to that LOL  I bet Jen loves him even more now


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh Maybach looks nice and cushy.
I skimmed the back cover of the book when I was at Borders. I think Bourne goes against some guy named Carlos the Jackal or something.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

From Publishers Weekly
The literary faults and stylistic excesses that characterized The Icarus Agenda , The Gemini Contenders and other of Ludlum's works are present in his latest mammoth thriller, but fans will nonetheless cheer the return of his most popular character, David Webb, aka Jason Bourne, the assassin who never was. When the international terrorist known as Carlos the Jackal penetrates his civilian identity, Webb must again assume the Bourne persona to protect his wife and small children. In their renewed struggle, the two master assassins uncover the revived existence of Medusa, the sinister alliance that originally led to the establishment of the Bourne identity. In action that moves from the U.S. to Montserrat to Paris before concluding in Moscow, Bourne and his allies prove incredibly inept, barely escaping the Jackal's traps and failing in their repeated attempts to ambush him. The Ludlum trademarks are present: improbable bloodbaths, repetitive action, stilted and off-the-point conversations and--most annoying--the use of italicized words or entire paragraphs to simulate passion. This is formula writing that delivers even less than its meager promise. 
Copyright 1990 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Hmmm The Bourne Legacy....http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._books_2/002-3448543-0143231?v=glance&s=books Published this June.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Awesome..  But kids?!?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

His gf was killed off in Supremacy. I guess maybe he started a new life after and found a hot chick and had some kids?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm....


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

so it is


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

friday afternoon


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

and I am at work


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

just itching for the long weekend


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Monday is a holiday here


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

ditto


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

couple of more hours and I am outta here


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Having the Inlaws over for dinner tonite


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Then a party to go to tomorrow night


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

need to get in a couple of rounds of golf as well


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

spend some time with the family


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

and the long weekend is over.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

It is pretty quiet in here


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

[echo] Hello... Hello...Hello[/echo]


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

I feel


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

sorry for you


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Wonder if Rock is enjoying his vacation


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

hate my inlaws


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Why's that?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

because


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I get along well with both sides of the family.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

they're


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

because why?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

my inlaws


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

We can have some pretty fucked up get trashed party's at the inlaws


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Shit your not even married yet


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

I get along too, but both sides irritate me.  Family.............


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

and you don't get along with your inlaws


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

That takes years to develop


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

It won't be a problem after marriage.  Moving way out of their traveling range.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

You're just lucky, man.  Most people I know don't have such great inlaws.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah there pretty cool.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

You leavin' NYC


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Yup, moving to New Jersey ASAP.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey, let me ask you an important question.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

You a Yankees fan?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Fuck I am being a whore today


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I fucking hate the Yankees.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Those giant hot dogs in yellow buns, are they only available in Ontario?  Or are they everywhere in Canada?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

But we need a team like them to help baseball.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Everywhere in Canada.  You mean from the Street vendors


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Yankees Rule!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've seen them in Vancouver, Toronto, and Montreal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

The rivalary between the Yanks and Red Sox is cool


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, street vendors.  But when we were there, I only saw them in Toronto, not in Niagra or a bunch of French Canadian provinces.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jays and Bosox are my teams


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

You mostly see them around bars, or sporting events.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Best tasting hot dogs I've ever had!!  Are they made from Bison or rat (like ours  )


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Why do you like the Red Sucks?  They have issues.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mix of Rat and Racoon, Gophers, and whatever other shit disturbing animals you can name


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

oh yeah and chipmunks


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Have liked them since I was a kid.  Was always a Roger Clemons fan


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Yum!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, you must have been thrilled when he pitched for your guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah but the Jays sucked ass then, and now


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Boston is actually a pretty cool city.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

So is NYC


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Love the diversity of food


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought Toronto kicked ass.  Though I was only there for a day or so. (And most of that spent in a huge mall.)


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Why do you like the Red Sucks?  They have issues.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>


Here's one of their issues now.    

How you doing Var?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Var, how do you BoSox fans do it?  Is it like, every October you guys get together and cry in mass?  Or are you more of a solitary mourner....I mean Sox fan?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Sup Max?  Hows it going?

Stay out of Bean Town with that attitude, Beeyatch!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi hi hi


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

I got my Africans


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

What kind?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been to Bean Town.  People talk funny there.  Not like us, Noo Yawkers.  

What's your connection to Boston?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I've been to Bean Town.  People talk funny there.  Not like us, Noo Yawkers.
> 
> What's your connection to Boston?



I live about 35 mins from Boston.  I have a friend in Southy, my girl goes to school about 5 mins outside Boston, most of my friends have moved up there in the past few years.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

They're mostly the kind that come out of the "M" lake.  I don't remember the name of the lake BUT, I know it starts with an M.

I have a couple peach looking one, blue, green, eletric yellows, albinos, bumble bees, and a couple that look like a calico cat, his name is cali.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Malawi.  Come on Babs!  Gotta learn the latin names!  

You probably have some Pseudotropheus, Melanochromis, and/or Nimbochromis


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I live about 35 mins from Boston.  I have a friend in Southy, my girl goes to school about 5 mins outside Boston, most of my friends have moved up there in the past few years.



Does that mean all of you talk funny too?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Does that mean all of you talk funny too?



The RI accent is almost the same as Boston.  Providence is only like 5 mins from the MA border.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I was actually thinking of heading down to Mass this weekend to visit a friend.  But plans fell through.  He lives in Medford


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of heading down to Mass this weekend to visit a friend.  But plans fell through.  He lives in Medford



I used to work right near Medford.  Know the area well.

I like Canada a lot too.  Montreal is tha shit!


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Never been to Ontario though.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Do u have all the wanna-be-French there, like Quebec has?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah Montreal is awesome.  alot of Hot chicks

Rippers are fantastic


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ontario they speak english and that is all that really matters


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah the Eastern part of ontario near quebec has a lot of Frenchies.  But they are fucked up and want to seperate from Canada.  Stupid french people.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Do u have the same caliber strip clubs in Ontario that Montreal has?    Those girls are hot and diiiirty


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Stupid french people.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

They are pretty darn good. Not as expensive as Montreal


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Aggie whats up?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Lol not much. I should study a little today....Turning the big 2-4 tomorrow. Blah. How much do you want to bet that my dad doesn't remember?  He's going to a meeting this weekend anyways. Hell, he forgets his own bday. My bro forgot his this year.  I almost forgot mine till a couple days ago. Lol, my fam is weird.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Any plans for you long weekend ID?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn this is annoying. My dad's fiance is listing to VH1 country.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Big 24 eh!  Happy Early B-day


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I filled up part of this thread with some whoring about my weekend.  Nothing to exciting.  Inlaws tonite.  Party tomorrow.  Maybe some golf, and spend time with the wife and Kid.  Pretty exciting stuff


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Country Music Drives me insane.  I think it is the only music I can't stand.  Bunch of whiners.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Ya 24, once I hit 25, it'll all go down hill from there.   Jk
Thanks for the b-day wishes. I currently have no plans though..never do anything on my b-day.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

The inlaws huh? Lol, fun. Golf should be nice. My dad lives right next to a course and driving range. Form the backyard, you can see the course.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah.  B-days don't seem to mean much anymore.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Other than a reason to drink and get a few gifts


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah.  B-days don't seem to mean much anymore.


Unless you have a kid.  Then it's special.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

shit you got it all. Cars golf.  Warm weather year round.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Other than a reason to drink and get a few gifts


  My grandmas gave me money. My bro will get me nothing, as usual.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I was in San Diego last year for work.  seemed like a nice place


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ya 24, once I hit 25, it'll all go down hill from there.


Sad, but true.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Money is always good.  Better than having to take stuff back to get things you want


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

24 was the hard one for me


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Ya but to play at the golf course, it's an extra 50K or something to join their damn country club.   
I've never played golf. Impatient, stubborn, etc. I think I'd only have the tolerance for the driving range. Whack the hell outta the ball and create nice divots in the grass.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

25 was the best age for me.  I wanted to stay 25 forever!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

felt fucking old.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Malawi.  Come on Babs!  Gotta learn the latin names!
> 
> You probably have some Pseudotropheus, Melanochromis, and/or Nimbochromis



I know, I need to learn the latin names.  Some are really hard to pronounce.

As per your last comment................Whatever you say.  I'll have to take some pictures of my tank and post them.  They're pretty neat.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I was in San Diego last year for work.  seemed like a nice place


Nice place. I just moved back to Sacramento after living in San Diego for one year though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

That is why you join the expensive club.  Feels so much better to tear up a posh place


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I know, I need to learn the latin names.  Some are really hard to pronounce.
> 
> As per your last comment................Whatever you say.  I'll have to take some pictures of my tank and post them.  They're pretty neat.



I'm a total fish geek.  If you ever want to learn the scientific names or anything else, lemme know


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> felt fucking old.


  And you just get older too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm a total fish geek.  If you ever want to learn the scientific names or anything else, lemme know


Oh god, I had to take zoology in college. I still remember phyla and names of different types of sea life.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah but now I don't give a crap.  I can act like a kid.

Little guy likes it better when I am a goof off


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

I still look like a kid too. Good stuff when I'm 80 lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Welp, I'm gonna go study for a bit. Probably be on here later. LOL Sigh. 

Have a good weekend ID, Var, if I don't see you guys online later.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

You too Aggie.  Don't work too hard.  Afterall it is Friday


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Take it slow, Aggs.  Come on and chat later if you have time.  I'm here for another 6 hrs


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

What time do you start work Var


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm definitely gonna make 4000 posts today!


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What time do you start work Var



130 today


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I dont work much though.  Mostly just post here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

You and me both


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

So back to Rippers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm a total fish geek.  If you ever want to learn the scientific names or anything else, lemme know




Sweet, thanks.

Do you know how to "jazz" up tanks?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Where's Rippers.  Ive only done St Catherine Street


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't really care to go anymore.  But Toronto has some good ones.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sweet, thanks.
> 
> Do you know how to "jazz" up tanks?



As far as tank design?  Or fish selection?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

What is up with the states, though?  The Rippers there suck.  You can't drink or they don't get naked.  What's the deal


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I don't really care to go anymore.  But Toronto has some good ones.



I feel that way too, but every so often I love to hit one of those places.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What is up with the states, though?  The Rippers there suck.  You can't drink or they don't get naked.  What's the deal



WTF is Rippers???  We have some really good places in Providence


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rippers is just slang for Strippers.

Ste. Catherines is the Shit.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

In T.O.  anywhere around the airport.  There has got to be a couple of dozen


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm slow today.  Thought you were talking about a place.  

We have lots of good ones with booze and nekkid "rippers"


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Fully naked


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I have never seen any strip clubs with alcohol and fully nudity in the states


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Any touching??


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Definitely fully nude...no touching "officially", and lots of booze.  Where the hell did u go down here?  

Nothing compares to Montreal clubs though


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

In Mass this Cabi driver was recommending the Golden Banana or something like that.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

How are the Chicks they got all there teeth


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I used to go there all the time when I worked near there.  Dirty place


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I wouldnt recommend that place.    There are much better around.  That place is a little rough.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I live in a hick town now, and the rippers are scary native indians fat and no teeth


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I live in a hick town now, and the rippers are scary native indians fat and no teeth


My favorite.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> As far as tank design?  Or fish selection?




tank design


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Alright I am outta here.  Nice long weekend here I come.  Have a good one Var, Max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Alright I am outta here.  Nice long weekend here I come.  Have a good one Var, Max


You too dude, give those balls a good whack for me! (That's what they do in golf, right?)


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Later Iain!  Enjoy


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> tank design



For Af's you want a lot of rock work.  I collect mine mostly because they look more natural than store bought lava and slate.  Some plants look good, but dont over do it.  I like Java Fern, Valsineria Spiralis, and Crypts for plants.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 30, 2004)

I have Coral rock (crushed and uncrushed.)  One plant (fake)


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm...probably need to do some work then.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Did they tell you that you needed the crushed coral to buffer the PH in the tank?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

There's some validity to that (for a little while anyway), but its really not necessary.  I try to use small gravel which looks really natural.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a link to some decent looking tank setups to give u some ideas...

http://www.malawimayhem.com/gallery.php


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

What up, PreMier?!  I know you're here...you're always here around this time


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Var, what are you still doing online? Working late tonight?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Lalala bored. Maybe I should see a movie....The Village or Catwoman aren't really the greatest though...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2004)

ok, I wsa directed here, and was evidentally places several pages back. Y'all were talking about Borne Supremacy.
Did y'all like it?
I went last week to see it. The story wsa good, but thought the direction sucked. THat fight scene wsa where it went bad. It was too close. You couldn't see any action; it was just a blur, and it seemed to continue that way thru the rest of the movie. I flet like I was watching an episode of 'COPS'. The camera was always swaying and jumping around like the camera was on the guy's shoulder and he was running and tyring to follow along.
Good story tho.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I already have enough friends... You(Denise) and Var.. although he barely made the cut


Hey, how come I'm not listed?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, how come I'm not listed?




Sorry, thats a given 

I was just trying to rip on Var 

My DSL is back up, so I will send you an eMail off in a few.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, thats a given
> 
> I was just trying to rip on Var
> 
> My DSL is back up, so I will send you an eMail off in a few.


Dam..I'm kinda feeling left out too...lose my ability to post on a daily basis..and I'm quickly forgotten about...
That's it. I'm not buying you a Viper when I win the power ball, my friend!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Its just that your so forgettable B


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Its just that your so forgettable B


ha ha...Pete...you like Jazz music?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

I know there's a joke there somewhere....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Haven't you seen, 'Bruce Allmighty'?
If not, you've got homework!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah i seen it but i'm a shocker at remembering lines outta movies...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Dude! It's one of the best lines from the movie!
Go watch it again!

Well, I slept in as long as I can, now have to be at work @ 6pm all the way thru till 6am tomorow...gonna be a LONG day!
Been to the gym 3 days in a row straight now. if I have time, wondering if I should stay ot and let body recoup, or push on...hmm....


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dam..I'm kinda feeling left out too...lose my ability to post on a daily basis..and I'm quickly forgotten about...
> That's it. I'm not buying you a Viper when I win the power ball, my friend!


  If you win Powerball and don't get Premi a Viper, does that mean that you'll get me an AC Cobra?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm sure some sort of arrangements can be made!

so...do you want a replicar or...the real, rare, hard to find, high 6 figure ones?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats ok... if I win, I will still buy you whatever you want Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

u da man!
how's things in Mormon-ville today?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice.  It was hotter than shit, but it just downpoured.  I am stuck inside though.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

How are you doing?  Back to nights, or at home?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

both, actually.
I'm at home..waiting for my father to bring back my truck, then have to take him to pick up one of his old cars that needed work done to it, to get to turn around and go to work..
yippee...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats a drag.  Hows the realestate doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey, I'm here


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Had orientation today


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

actually start tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice, how many posts do you have in this thread?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Did you get my eMail?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Need to get back in the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

How do I check?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

No, I didn't get an email. Did you send it to dlhawkins@comcast.net ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

How many posts do you have?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

where'd you go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

haven't been to the gym in almost 2 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

tried during vacation but the place was a dump


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

I'll go tomorrow before work


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

smash back and chest together


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm so tired right now


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Go to your user CP and the little envelope next to this thread, hold the arrow over it.  It should say the number of your posts in this thread.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

what happened Jake?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

7,140 posts. How many do you have?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Shit.. I forgot the L after the D.... Its all Riss's fault!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> what happened Jake?



What do you mean?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Starting Carb cycling again tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


you dissapeared


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

1323 posts NOW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 1323 posts NOW!


I thought you'd be closer to me. You've helped build this thread


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh, I was going to read the Bush fucks biggest supporters, but it was too long


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't like long ones


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I thought you'd be closer to me. You've helped build this thread



Obviously not enough.... sorry


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

threads that is


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Obviously not enough.... sorry


that's alright, we can remedy that


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't like long ones




I have never heard a girl say this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

I need to buy a new car


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Never buy used!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have never heard a girl say this!


I knew as soon as I typed it what the response would be LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Can't afford anything new


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Gotta jet, be back in a bit hopefully


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, the thing is you might have to do costly repairs on a used car...  Like I am doing right now   It would have saved me money in the long run to buy new


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Bye~


----------



## kvyd (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow what you guys think of that stuff?  Ya know....


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

That sucks Jake. If I could afford a new car I would but right now I'll be strapped to buy a junker  What I'd like to do is get a cheaper car that will last me a few months to a year and save for a motorcycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Aggie!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Aggie!


  Hiya even though you aren't online right now.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

The board isnt very lively tonight.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Probley because they took away our ephedra


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

What do you call a duck that plays basketball?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone ? anyone?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

HAHA, A slam duck.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Slam duck?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Shit I posted late..


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Can anyone beleive My high school starts this thursday.  Its just ridiculous.  August the 5th Just insane how fuckin early.  I can kiss my muscle growth good bye as sleepy time goes out the window.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow.. thats early.  I didnt haev to start untill Sept when I was in HS.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah its been getting earlier and earlier.  My mother says they are eventually going to go to year round school.  Which would simply blow junk.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

How old are you, will you be out soon?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

16, Two more years.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

I am ready for college.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

School sucks.  

Look what I found..
[img2]http://members.lycos.nl/huntedsnipe/spiderman.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Do you play computer games?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

I used to play diablo 2, Warcraft 2, and starcraft.  Im thinkin about pickin up the civ 3 expansion.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Civ 3?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Civilization 3 Sid miers.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Never heard of it


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Its a good stratagy game.  Very much like star craft and war craft.  But based on great civilizations.  You basically build your own society, and try to either kill everyone else or live and suceed with everyone else.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Is it kinda like age of empires?

Whats your avi?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah alot like age of empires.

Its a cd ad for a band.  They are pretty good.  Its time to change it though.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

alright got a new one...nice basic Male


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

[img2]http://www.geocities.com/supersam83/coco.txt[/img2]


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats a nice pussy you got there.  hehehehe


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Yea, I hate cats.. but how could you stomp on that?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

why stomp a perfectly good puss.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Anways im off to bed.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

Its quite slow tonight.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

Tomorrow is my shitty first day of school


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Ah... school.  You should have a gym at your school, no?  Im sure you could train there.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

So as to not loose gains.


----------



## Shae (Aug 4, 2004)

Speaking of school... I was watching something on Jewl on VH1. I guess it was a bio. It was an interview back in 97 with Jurt Loader. 

Damn, Kurt Loader had to go there making that comment about a mistake in Jewl's poetry book. It looked like school. And oh I loved that blunt remark:

"You're a smart-ass for pointing that out. Next topic."

I swear it looked like a fuckin English class.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

>



Now you win the award for best use of a smilie!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Yay.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn I'm bored. Nothing is even on tv.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I am bored too.  Do you want to play a game?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

What game?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I spy.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Nevermind..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a drag.  Hows the realestate doing?


its doing ok, could be busier, but it will happen!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Damn I'm bored. Nothing is even on tv.


I've got Elimidate on...
hhmmm...having 4 women fighting over me....that's a show I could go on...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

At work last night I watched Amish in the City, The player, and The Fast and the Furious. Sooooo hard!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 5, 2004)

I spy with my little eye something that is Pink...


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

>


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> At work last night I watched Amish in the City, The player, and The Fast and the Furious. Sooooo hard!!


amish in the city...verdict?
I turned it on long enough to watch the white girl and the black girl arguing about something.
I had to turn it off, after the white goirl kept repeating  "i don't care' or whatever the hell she was babbling about.
I hate that! How many times does someone have to say the same hing over and over? 

"I heard you the first time. THe 30 repetions afterwards weren't necesary...but to make you look like a tool...."


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Actually it wasn't too bad, I kinda liked it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

You at work Mike?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

anyone here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

c'mon, let's whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

i'm at work right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

how cool is this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Here till 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

then i got midnight's next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll wait here for a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

see if anyone shows up


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

not here for long


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

but hey


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

how was the vacation?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Vacation was cool, Your kid is sooo cute


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

how are you doing iain?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

are you at work?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

doing well


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a car right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Lost a bunch of money on an online casino


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah day is just about over


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

so what exactly are you doing at your new job?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Like the gambling eh


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

never really been into it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Now? Nothing. Can't do anything till I get clearance


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Is this since your wife smashed it up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

watch movies and read


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Tough job then


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey at least your getting paid for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

smashed what up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

No, I love this!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Didn't your wife get in an accident with the last car


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Must be roasting down there right now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

ah, we're back to the car LOL. Yeah, we only have one car and work is like 1 hour away.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

It is freezing up here on 64 degrees brrrr


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

no, it's nice right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Haha, it will be freezing up there


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

So any running lately?  No hot nurses?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

oh yeah!! most definately. Going tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

I love it!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

did you see the link a when you were on holidays that jake posted showing the longest whore thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

No, what's it called?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

This is the longest whore thread right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

i'm off for the next 4 days


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Did you leave?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=709921&highlight=thread#post709921


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

no was just trying to find the link


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

that is a nice long weekend you got lucky bastard


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey, at least we have the record here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for the link


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, then I'm on midnight for 9 days straight


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

How long are the days 8hrs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm gonna jet for a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Mon-Fri 8 hours, Sat and Sun 12 hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

have a good day buddy


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Have good one!  Talk to ya later


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like its gonna be another slow night on IM


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

You 9-5'ers eating dinner or something


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

?


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I sure do need some entertainment


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

guess I could do some work


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

of course I'm kidding


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

about doing work


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm at home...dam netwrok nazis cut of my access to this fine center of higher learning and understanding of health and the fine art of post whorring...


Hey Iandaniel-
what kind of supps are you on? You look so youthful in your avi? Bet you get carded alot, eh?

Probably get your cheeks pinched alot too...


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

If the admins here cut me off, I'd have to quit.  This site is the only thing that gets me through the work day.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd say the same thing..but i have bills to pay and need the income...viscious cycle!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm with ya on that.  I was just talkin shit.  I need the $, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

I will be buying my power ball tickets for Saturday though!

Nothing like 60+ milion to aid my ability to get on here!
(Cable rates are getting pricey, you know!)


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I've finally given up on Powerball


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

well, it's just a dollar a week...nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking, eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

you guys still on?


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm here.  What up Rock!?


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello my whores!!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm not your whore!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Im here too now.

You get my eMail?


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I did!  Please stop stalking me.  I'm not gay!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

I wasnt talking to you!  

Women..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

How ya feelin today?


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wasnt talking to you!
> 
> Women..



Now I'm confused !!!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

No point in trying to understand.  We bicker like a couple of chicks


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Speak for yourself Var!  Thats why I called him a woman david 


Feelin good.  Ever since that new inhaler, I have been coughing up all kinds of shit   It needs to get outa my lungs though.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant believe that client canceled.  Now she owes you a late night cardio session lol


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

You actually called me "wo*men*" which was a bit confusing.  

Glad your seeing some changes...even if its nasty gunk from your lungs.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I cant believe that client canceled.  Now she owes you a late night cardio session lol



LOL.  Lets hold off on that plan until we know what she looks like!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Not this coming Mon, but the next I will probably start back.

Need a routine though.  Its hard to come up with shit for us "non certs" haha


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself Var!  Thats why I called him a woman david
> 
> 
> Feelin good.  Ever since that new inhaler, I have been coughing up all kinds of shit   It needs to get outa my lungs though.



Whew!!!!  For a moment, I thought VAR got a sex change!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not this coming Mon, but the next I will probably start back.
> 
> Need a routine though.  Its hard to come up with shit for us "non certs" haha



Thats AWESOME man!    Have Funkmaster come up with something for you.  He's da shit (as u know).


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Whew!!!!  For a moment, I thought VAR got a sex change!



LOL...that Var guy is such a flamer!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats AWESOME man!    Have Funkmaster come up with something for you.  He's da shit (as u know).




  I was just kidding!  You guys and your ego's.  I have the perfect plan, just need to write it out


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was just kidding!  You guys and your ego's.  I have the perfect plan, just need to write it out



Oh, you have the *perfect plan*, do you?  We'll have to scrutinize the shit outta this one!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Scrutinize all you want.  There will be no light day though


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm growing like a weed right now.  Are you?


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm growing like a weed right now.  Are you?




Are you refering to your "penis size" ?


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Are you refering to your "penis size" ?



Doesnt yours "grow"?    They have meds to help you out with that.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Bored.. red this shit!

http://forum.1320stangs.com/index.php?showtopic=5555&st=0


----------



## heeholler (Aug 6, 2004)

I know one thing, I am going to bed. Been up all night.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bored.. red this shit!
> 
> http://forum.1320stangs.com/index.php?showtopic=5555&st=0


I did too..that was pretty messed up.
Of course, the author made him self sound too innocent. It left me wondering how much of what he said was actual. 
As the saying goes:
There's my version, your version and then there's the truth..

Oh look! I philosophised a it!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

..


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 6, 2004)

I was given 4 tickets and a parking pass today to go to the Giants/Cubs game tomorrow and can't find people who want/can to go...


----------



## kvyd (Aug 6, 2004)

I saw Harold and kumar go to white castle tonight... anyone seen this yet.

I thought it was very funny...but random as hell.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 6, 2004)

real tired tonight


----------



## kvyd (Aug 6, 2004)

We had a bomb threat called in on our school today.

I was pissed it was,...ofcourse false alarm... the reason i was pissed because I was an hour late for my 4th meal.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I was given 4 tickets and a parking pass today to go to the Giants/Cubs game tomorrow and can't find people who want/can to go...


I'll go! Ooohhh! Pick me!
(you send the private jet, I'll buy the hot dogs and beer!)


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll go! Ooohhh! Pick me!
> (you send the private jet, I'll buy the hot dogs and beer!)


Aw, should have said garlic fries (it is Pac Bell Park ya know  ) and I might have taken ya up on the deal.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2004)

Dam! NOW you tell me!
..and I was all rady to go into my "suh-wing batter batter batter, suh-wing!" bit!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

test


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone in tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

gotta stay up tonight so I can work midnight shift tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

also playing cards online


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Why working graveyard?  New job is graveyard?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

not very good though


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

got a gameboy advance today


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

it's pretty cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

give me something to do at work


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Pay attention whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm already tired though


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh hey Jake


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

I must be on ignore..


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's a rotating schedule. Last week was evenings, this week nights, then days


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

How's the jaw


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's a rotating schedule. Last week was evenings, this week nights, then days




Sorry, but that really sucks!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How's the jaw




Hurts   It is getting better I think.  I just need to keep icing it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

actually I like it. We get a bunch of time off inbetween rotations


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

sucks what happened.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you going to be here all night?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

did you try to get outta the fight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

No, I'll prob watch a movie soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

what are you doing on so late?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> did you try to get outta the fight?



What do you mean?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> what are you doing on so late?




Still at work.  Bout to go home soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

are you at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


when the guys decided to jump you and your friends, were you heated and for it or did you try to calm things down and prevent the fight?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Still at work.  Bout to go home soon


.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

damn that's a late night


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> when the guys decided to jump you and your friends, were you heated and for it or did you try to calm things down and prevent the fight?



At first I didnt want to fight...  Lemme tell the whole story.  Is it ok, if I tell it when I get home?  I want to leave here soon 

It will probably be like 30-45 mins.  But I will post it here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

i'm losing at poker big time! down $1,000


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> i'm losing at poker big time! down $1,000



I hope its NOT real!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, definately!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hope its NOT real!


Not this time!!  I lost $850 real the other night  Was up $4,000 and lost it all and then the $850


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

thought I was going to be sick


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Now I'm up 2,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

how far from work are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Up 3,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Now I wish it was real


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, I'm getting tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

ate a bag of chips


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> how far from work are you?



20-30 minute drive.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not this time!!  I lost $850 real the other night  Was up $4,000 and lost it all and then the $850




OMG...  I would die, I bet you learned to cashout!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Have a safe drive home! Run over Johhhny if you see him LOL


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Be back on in a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

haven't played since. started with $50 and won $4,000. Wanted to double it, but lost it and then $800 trying to do it again


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

what should I watch tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

maybe i'll just read


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

exciting huh


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

can't believe i ate that many chips


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 10, 2004)

wax a chump like a candle


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 10, 2004)

kidnap your baby, spit at ya lady


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay...


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 10, 2004)

jerk


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

off


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 10, 2004)

i think i will actually


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> i think i will actually


alright, think of me


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 10, 2004)

you got pics bro?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

In my gallery but I don't recommend them


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 10, 2004)

*unzips pants*


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Lol!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats Rock.  This thread has now been tarnished 

In my mission to avoid this guys posts, I wont be back.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

No story tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

WHAT?!?!??! NOoooooooooooooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

I do something wrong?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats Rock. This thread has now been tarnished
> 
> In my mission to avoid this guys posts, I wont be back.


haha what a lil bitch!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> haha what a lil bitch!



You better hope that I never meet you in real life.  I will cut your fucking head off.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 11, 2004)

"CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN you feel, the looooooooooove tonight..."


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You better hope that I never meet you in real life. I will cut your fucking head off.


HAHAha internet death threats wow, you exude a tremendous amount ignorance and immaturity.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> HAHAha internet death threats wow, you exude a tremendous amount ignorance and immaturity.



Do I?  Im not the one that goes from post to post flaming people.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You better hope that I never meet you in real life. I will cut your fucking head off.


ASSPUNCTURE - 17
preMier - 0 


you lose.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Pre-
how the hell are ya?
I was going to say something witty...but I got distracted by that animated .gif of cronos...


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Pre-
> how the hell are ya?
> I was going to say something witty...but I got distracted by that animated .gif of cronos...


usually I would know what this statement means but, coming from you, I'm not sure which of the two animated .gif you're talking about


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

big titties!


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

I havent worked out in a few days.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

motivation is low


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 11, 2004)

im sorry crono, but i dont think the girl in your sig is attractive at all, they are too bouncy, yuck


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

Im fuckin hungry


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> im sorry crono, but i dont think the girl in your sig is attractive at all, they are too bouncy, yuck




GBC wishes hers were that big.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like its Gr1s bday today.  Gettin old


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

If I dont work out tomorrow I will officially have less muscle than most 3 year old girls.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

you must like talking to yourself


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess its good that myself doesnt talk back.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

but on a more serious note i can dunk on a 9 foot goal and then bust off like 50 chin ups.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 11, 2004)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight... bouncing boobs... suuuuuuuuuuuck...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> usually I would know what this statement means but, coming from you, I'm not sure which of the two animated .gif you're talking about


Leave it to you to not undestand somethng easy...here..lemme help you with a rhyme:

"I was going to say something witty...but I got distracted by the big, bouncing titty.."

That will be a Burner original. I thank you, and have a nice day..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 12, 2004)

It looks like two beach balls........


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

I wonder if they would rip clean off without that bra?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

if i wanted them that big, id get implants, but i have no problems in the boob department

how does my making an honest comment about that chick make me jealous? oh please! I have no problems admitting when a girl looks good i just seriously do not think her boobs look good, when they stop bouncing they are probably halfway down to her bellybutton!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## kvyd (Aug 13, 2004)

Man the falcons looked horrible last night vs the ravens.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 13, 2004)

And was I pissed?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2004)

I just saw the final score...
I used to live IN Tlanta when I was a kid...
yeah...they got their asses handed to them with a side of gritz....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Ray Lewis BABY!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)

Hah! Posting at school. Class everday except Thursdays from 6-9:30. Gonna have to log off soon though.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Mmmmmm....bouncy boobs...


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

this thread is still going strong


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)

Weird, every class takes a break from 7-7:15 because some lunch truck comes by everyday.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

The "gut wagon".  Go buy a burrito from them lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)

Shit, break is over.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)

booooooooooooring


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)

too bad this is the only class i have in the comp lab


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## kvyd (Aug 16, 2004)

Whenever you get a physical do they always grab you nut sack and make you cough?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Stupid in town traffic. Takes 40 min. to get to school. I always get here a damn half hour early.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Good thing you said "wtf" or I would have been hella scared! lol 

Why not leave 30mins later from now on?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Ya but if I left at 5:30 things may get tricky. You can never really gauge traffic. I guess I have another class in the comp lab though and that's why I'm online right now. lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

I get nervous when school season starts.. and im not even going!  I hate school so bad


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

What class is in the puter lab?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Whoo. Too bad I can't watch it on tv, but the US men got silver in the team gymnastics competition.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Uh intro to civil litigation and into to paralegal something or other. Incidently, since this is an AA program and I already have a BS and a year of law school, I've noticed that I always put the word crap after paralegal.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

LOL!

I wish I could watch the Olympics too.  I watched all weekend.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

I get the results on the net in the morning/afternoon. I can only watch prime time on Thursdays when I don't have class though. Friday class is only 5 weeks, but the Olympics will be over then. I'm really looking forward to the track and field events. I also like the gymnastics and swimming though.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

All they had this weekend was gymnastics and swimming   I like the track and field the best.  I would also like to see the weightlifting.  I do like to watch gymnastics though.  Its funny how the guys look like they have huge arms, and bird legs


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Shit, lol. Blaine Wilson is 30. He's been in 3 Olympics. I remember when he was in his first one. They made a big deal because he's not the typical "gymnast." Tattoos, etc. He's more subdued now though. Track is my love though. I love watching it. Plus, lol, the pole vaulters are hot...men and women.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Whats with you and poles! haha 

I think that women pole vaulter is the bomb!  I watched her in trials, she has the WR.. I cant recall her name though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Stacey Dragila? She's from Auburn, a suburb of Sacto.  She's awesome! She doesn't have the WR anymore, but did get the Trials record and attempted a WR at the Trials.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

I got so black at the Trials and then I move back and people think that I got so dark from living in San Diego.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Time to shrink this screen.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Yea, Stacy Dragilla  YUM! 

Although I cant find a good pic


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Bye Bye~


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Lol till break time at 7...good 'ol fatty lunch truck that comes by.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Its the "Gut Wagon"!  Get a burrito!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Lol they usually do have pretty decent burritos I hear...


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

The meals I pack always suck. Usually a celery and PB snack pack or a protein shake. I always go home starving.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Why not pack more?  If I looked like you, I would be starving too


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to eat of the gut wagon, the burritos are good.  Probably not healthy at all though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

OMFG at least during the night classes, I swear I only saw 2 skinny reasonable attractive women. And holy shit, what everyone here eats....Ugh.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 16, 2004)

Break is too damn early. Class ends at 930.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

LOL!  I love how you always say "I dont swing that way" yet you are constantly checking out women 

Did you eat anything off of the gut wagon?  Why do you think they call it a gut wagon... only the fat ass' eat off of it


----------



## kvyd (Aug 17, 2004)

Whore. Whore. Whore!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Shouldnt you be in school?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

what's up?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

I saw a little bit of the gymnastics last night. Damn, those guys DID have some guns!


I'd like to go abck and finish my bachellors. Having an Associate's just feels..incomplete.
It's just finding the time / money to go...I am short on both right now..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey David, and Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hola, mi amigo-
well, gotta go to work...yay..12 hours of sitting in front of a PC w/ no IM access....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

What about using one of those sites that routes you around the problem?  I think they are called proxy servers?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2004)

SOmeone tried that some time ag..and got nailed.
I disslike my job...but stil need the income..


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

megaproxy.com


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Hiya Jake, almost time to go home for the night?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Ahh almost.  30 more minutes, and I get to take off.  How are you doing?  How was school?

Oh, and how did you know I was here?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Lol because ya work nights lol. 
I'm alright. Sorta bummed I missed Tyler Hamilton and gymnastics though. Tuesdays and Wednesdays I should be getting out of class a little early, like around 9, but other nights it's 930. Blah. No class tomorrow though. Uncle is coming this weekend and next weekend I may go to the state fair, just because I haven't been there in years.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

I think that our state fair is coming up soon too..  I also havent been in years.  I bet yours is huge, and has tons of people.  
Which uncle.. "Mr. Superstring"?  Howcome he is coming to Cali?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Ya that uncle....He's coming because my other uncle is fucking crazy and my grandpa wanders around in his walker (alzheimer's) and my grandma is going senile. Shits been hitting the fan for years, but he's in denial. He's an asshole really. Smart, but an asshole. Top that with my cousins coming too and my bro...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Sounds like fun! lol  I hate it when people(family) come and invade my house.  Sucks big time.  How many days are they staying?  I still dont understand why they are coming?  is it to get away from your grandpa, or to visit him?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Fuck my sig stopped working!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

They're coming to visit my grandparents.......lots of fucking problems. They are staying in a hotel though. I think it's only for the weekend. God, it's bad enough when just my bro comes. This is like a double whammy for me. Ugh. I honestly have no respect for that man.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Why is it bad when your bro comes?  How does he bug you.  Howcome you despise your uncle so much?  If its because he is an ass, just tell him off.  Thats what I do to all my uncles now.. or threaten to beat them up lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

My bro is annoying. He and my uncle are in "their own little worlds." There are serious family issues here and they just go about their merry little way and deny what is happening or simply do not face it. They leave all this shit on my dad and no one ever helps him.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

I have one fucked up family and if people think they have shit in their lives, they have no clue what I have gone through and what I go through now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

I dealt with more pain in my life by the time I was 15, than most people experience in their entire lives.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Blah, I'm just ranting right now. But I just get pissed off sometimes about how people get into this "poor me" attitude, when I persevere on.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

anyways...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, thats fuct up.  My great grandma is really ill, but all of her kids(except maybe one) always take turns visiting adn taking care of her.  
If I were to ever go senile, I would want to die.. thats just my opinion.  If I cant live my life, the way I want then whats the point?  Sorry if I sound in-sensetive =/

Almost off of work.  Shitty think is, I have to come in early tomorrow.. 13 hour day yay!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Aw that sucks for you. I have no class tomorrow, myself.  Have a good night Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok, I always have a good night when I am sleeping.  Goodnight Denise


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Lol, I do too, but then wake up feeling like I'm 80. G'night.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

10k post, just for this thread.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd keep ya company on here, but it's Olympics time for me.  lol comp is basically just on and I'll periodically check here


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks.. I suppose


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I would rather watch the Olympics too


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Damn I got back from class last night and at 11:30 saw Paul Hamm win the gold. That was fucking awesome! 
Oh well time for tv. Women's gymnastics is gonna start.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I thought womens gymnastics was over?  Or is it for the single comp?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Ind. all-around gold, won by U.S.'s Carly Patterson.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Later this week is ind. event titles.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I knew she would win.  She is cute, but too young.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Heh 16. Ooh commercials are over. lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

When is track and fiels events?  All they show is freaking gymnastics and swimming! 

I want to watch Maurice Greene


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Later on this week is track. Fuck, I saw Mo SMOOOOKE the field at the Track and Field Trials. It was awesome.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I could run faster than him.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

What does that mean?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry, I was reading the post Mudge just put up..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I hate it when IM is this slow.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I wish Rock was on more often.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

At least he could keep me whoring company lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Slow night tonight at work.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Had to come in early.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

13 hour day today...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I am so tired


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I fell asleep earlier in my chair.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Made my arm hurt too.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Must have been how I was sleeping.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Wish I had my pain meds.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Have a vibration in the front of my vehicle now too..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I swear, it never fucking ends.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I have to pay this thing off asap.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Then I can buy my BMW.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Or maybe just a beater, so I can go to college again.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I have come to a realization.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

That without a college degree, it is un-likely that I will be able to live the lifestyle that I want to.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Unless ofcourse I pull my head out of my ass, and develop a product, or start my own company.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats what I think I will do.  Save 10k or so, and start a business.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Not exactly sure what it will be yet, but I can make it work.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Afterall I am a genius


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

The go getter always does whats needed to get something accomplished.  The lazy man will sit and think of an easier way to accomplish the same task.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I ate like shit today.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Well.. I eat like shit everyday, but today was especially bad.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Cant wait untill I can workout again.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Dude, you are bored. lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Dude, you are bored. lol



You have NO idea!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

You need to smuggle in a tv to work and watch the Olympics.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

They have tv's here.  I just cant leave my desk.  All my tv's at home are 35inch plus


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Damn, that sucks. Tv's there and you can't watch them.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, I could I suppose.  Its just that I am supposed to monitor shit, and not really leave my station.  I will to see the sprinters, and Stacy Dragilla lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Gotta watch the track.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh, and that one swimmer girl is hot too


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

You go to school today?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

No school on Thursdays.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

What did you do all day?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Gonna get a part time job?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2004)

Looking for an internship, studied, did homework. Gonna go offline now too. Olympics . Take care. Atleast work is almost over.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Almost.  Goodnight~


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey! Happy Friday!
I saw the women's swim relay and the new world record. That was sweet, and the male gymnast come back and take the gold. (sorry, don't remember name, Aggie did mention it earlier..)
How 'bout that Romanian female gymnast? Could she be any skinnier? She looks like a skeleton with skin stretched over it. I dunno how those legs don't snap from the stress!


----------



## redspy (Aug 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How 'bout that Romanian female gymnast? Could she be any skinnier? She looks like a skeleton with skin stretched over it. I dunno how those legs don't snap from the stress!


 Do you mean the Russian gymnast?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Yea, I think he meant her.  I saw her in the team exercises... EWWWWW!


----------



## redspy (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I think he meant her.  I saw her in the team exercises... EWWWWW!


 She looked a little bit like Heather Graham, who hadn't eaten for two months.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah..I guess that was her.
and, in the immortal words of my friend Pre..
"ewwwww!"

Well, off to sit in front of an other computer for the next twelve hours....
I fuqqed up. I jumped on-line here, and was downloading some mp3's from limewire.com..and didn't realize the friggin time and missed my time to go to the gym...

On the other hand..I got some good stuff from Bob Marely and Metallica...
so..I have a wide range of musical tastes..


"....to be looooooovved, and be loo-ved".

Rasta Burner in da house!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Get some Steel Pulse next time too.  They are awesome.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

BTW Mike, im catching your post count


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

My family is fucking nuts. I'm actually glad that I'm in class on a Friday and won't get back till around 10 something tonight.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

And that Russian chick is Svetlana Khorkina. Total disrespectful diva.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

25 years old and this is her last Olympics.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Why is it her last?  I remember the last games, when they(russia) got silver.. she ripped it off her neck, and almost threw it.  It was nice to see her cherish her bronze this time.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Because female gymnasts do not have longevity. 25 is way over the hill in that sport actually.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

There is also an american thats 24-25, no?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

lalala My uncle from NY is an asshole. This is a weekend from hell. I'm at school on a Friday night. blah blah blah


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Ya 25. Mohini Badwari or something. She's a UCLA grad.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

God, I don't even want to go home tonight.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Full days of hell this weekend.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Blah


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

I think I'll talk to myself on here till class starts.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Class sucks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

This is boring.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

I have peeps at my house too... my moms boyfriend and his kid


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

People think the hw is bad....They haven't seen law school.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

This is probably 1/4 of what I did there.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

What is hw?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

God, ex roomie left me a voicemail today too. I wonder what she wants.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

hw= homework


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Alan Webb failed to make the 1500m final.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Fuck this. It's boring.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

You didnt listen to the voicemail?  


Mmmm Courtney http://www.usa-gymnasticsolympics.com/2004/athletes/kupetsphoto.html


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Fuck this. It's boring.




Damn, you are stressed.. :hide:


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

Ya i listened to her voicemail and returned the call. Had to leave a message. She didn't say shit in her message.


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You didnt listen to the voicemail?
> 
> 
> Mmmm Courtney http://www.usa-gymnasticsolympics.com/2004/athletes/kupetsphoto.html



I think Carly Paterson is hot (in that, "I promise I'm not a pediphile" sort of way)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

There you are Var.. goddamn boring in here.

Carly is hot, but too young.  Thats why I listed Courtney 

Where is your new sig?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

What a joke. I just took an open book/note quiz.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

State Fair opened today. Think I'll go next week and see what's going on.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

5 more minutes of "quiz" time left and then lecture starts till break and then again till 815. Ugh, lab work from 815-930. Atleast that's time to type shit.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Why not go this weekend.. to avoid the fam, ya know.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm just sort of going off right now.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 5 more minutes of "quiz" time left and then lecture starts till break and then again till 815. Ugh, lab work from 815-930. Atleast that's time to type shit.





Fuck I hate school.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why not go this weekend.. to avoid the fam, ya know.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2004)

How strange, so many people online on a Friday night....also not posting....probably just have their comps. on.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

>



Whhhaaaaaat?


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There you are Var.. goddamn boring in here.
> 
> Carly is hot, but too young.  Thats why I listed Courtney
> 
> Where is your new sig?



Carly's still my favorite.  

I've been busy not working on my last full time night here.  They pretty much let me slack off all night, so I've been socializing.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> BTW Mike, im catching your post count


sure, rub it in, grasshopper!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> State Fair opened today. Think I'll go next week and see what's going on.



Ours started here too!
How's this: Show me yours, I'll show you mine!
HA!




			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> God, I don't even want to go home tonight.


Again...read above!


Hiya aggies! How's things? I'm about to get outta here...gotta take this fat carcass to the gym....


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya Burner (though you are not online right now).  

This weekends is stressful because my bro is here, as are my uncle and cousins from NY. They should be spending time with my grandmother (who is going senile), grandpa (who has Alzheimer's), and other uncle (who has been paranoid schizo since he was 16)....They only live 6 houses from my dad and I. Instead, my NY family is shopping on going to SF tomorrow.   Needless to say, I have several different issues in my fam and have no respect for this uncle. 
I also started classes last week and have to study for a big exam in Oct. in SF.
Going to the state fair next week though and maybe a Cure concert on Sunday. How've you been?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2004)

You use AIM?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 21, 2004)

Ya I use AIM, but I haven't been online all day.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 21, 2004)

Stacey Dragila failed to make the final of the pole vault.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey, what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone around today?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 22, 2004)

Aw my man Mo finished 3rd today in the 100m.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 22, 2004)

Props to Gatlin though. 9.85 seconds


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

I am so Glad Crawford lost.  He is an arrogant fucknut.

Lets where our baseball cap backwords during qualifing.  What a Dumb fuck!!!!

However Gatlin is a great Champion, very well spoken and a good representative of the sport. Congrats


----------



## kvyd (Aug 23, 2004)

Man how old is Gatlin...he looks p young.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

22 yo


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

i haven't seen any of the olympics


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

I am addicted, can't stop watching, flip between all the channels that are showing it


----------



## kvyd (Aug 23, 2004)

Are all the powerlifting events all passed?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

They haven't really shown alot, but I think most of them are done.  The Women OL were pretty cool, fuqqin teenagers, setting world records


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 23, 2004)

Everyone is getting faster. Mo's 9.87 actually was the same time in which he won the gold before.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Greene was the oldest guy out there.  Still an impressive result 

As long as Crawford didn't get any medals I was happy


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 23, 2004)

Exactly. Plus, 10 months ago Mo was in an accident on his motorcycle and broke his leg. 31 or not, he's damn impressive.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't join in in this conversation!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 23, 2004)

Hmm 3 Sherrifs were coming when I left for class. I wonder if they are taking my uncle away.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 23, 2004)

anyone one tonight?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 23, 2004)

on tonight**


----------



## kvyd (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone base jump?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I am so Glad Crawford lost.  He is an arrogant fucknut.
> 
> Lets where our baseball cap backwords during qualifing.  What a Dumb fuck!!!!
> 
> However Gatlin is a great Champion, very well spoken and a good representative of the sport. Congrats



Well, off on a tangent...
WTF is the deal with dumb asses wearing ball caps..with the Bill / visor (whatever) off to the side?
They look like maroons. Whenever I see some guy wearing one that way..I am tempted to ask if he ran into a wall and is still a bit dazed....


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

The Female 100 m Hurdles were a big disappointment for Canadians.

The World Champion and Gold Medal Favorite tripped over a Hurdle and DNF

Then our baseball team blew it in the 8th to Cuba giving up 6 runs, now they face Japan in the Bronze medal game.  If they won they were pretty much guarenteed the Gold medal against Australia


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I forgot to run a fucking job, and its almost time to go home! 

Looks like I will be here for another few hours...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Man.. I bet it takes another 2 years for this thread to hit 1000 pages.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 27, 2004)

Another boring Friday night class. She doesn't let us out early either. Atleast this class is only a few weeks and then I have Thursdays and Fridays off.  Damn, I came here a lil earlier too because my document got fucked up and I don't have Word Perfect at home. Didn't take as long to fix as I thought though. Guess I'll cruise here and do some research for my memo. Heh, use the printers here and save my ink.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Alright, let's get this thread rolling


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

800 pages, here we come


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

although this computer is slow


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

So anyone around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

or am i doing old fashioned whoring tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm at work till 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

and I need to get my post count up


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Jake's getting to close


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

plus i don't want my baby to die


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

baby meaning this thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

i don't have an actual baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

everyone understand?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

alright, good


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I should read a little bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

or do something productive


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

but i won't


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

watch a movie here later on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

i've got sciatica pretty bad right now


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> i've got sciatica pretty bad right now



I feel for ya, I had that throughout both pregnacies and it was harsh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey BritChick!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess I'd rather have sciatica than be pregnant though LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe that you've had 2 kids though (2 right?) You look awesome.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I can't believe that you've had 2 kids though (2 right?) You look awesome.



Yeah two   you'd have thought I woulda learnt my lesson after the first one!   
Oh and thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL, that's funny! I've learned my lesson from other peoples kids


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Gosh... hell yeah brit chik!!  If you dont mind me asking how old are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

What's up KVYD?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Not much... Just anticpating leaving for boarding school in a week.  Had a killer workout today.  But I ate some fucking awesome fast food.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Got some cds today.  And watched NFL network all day


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Where'd you eat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

what year of school are you in?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

alright, I'm going back to rambling


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

So I think I hurt my back running!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I ate at this local fast food restuarant... called speed burger...had a corndog and 4 speedburgers...they are like krystals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

how do you like that?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Im a junior in high school


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

there a gym at this boarding school?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Howd you hurt your back running?  Get tackled by a spectator???


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

There is supposed to be a gym there...if there isnt ill be reduced to muscle mass of a baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Doing sprints  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

You can always improvise!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

And not eat fast food, LOL


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

heh, yeah...today is my cheat day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Suuuuuurrrreeee


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Shoot, i have to do some work


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Be back when I can


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I want to see 780 pages when I get back  LOL


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Dude work sucks.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Anybody eat at a quiznos subs?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Its fucking good...yummm toasty


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

im going to eat some pizza, peace


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn, on a mission to blow my mailbox up eh?  I will catch your post count soon enough


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I want to see 780 pages when I get back  LOL



Your letting kvyd be in charge of this?  

Better not let Rock down buddy


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I can help


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

A little.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

780 is doable.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

I would help, but I have class tonight.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm only in the comp lab Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Alright, I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Aggie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Whew, hard work


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Hiya rock, even though I will be leaving shortly.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, I am doin good.  Have been working on my truck, because the t-case split on me the other day.  Except im not strong enough to break the bolts loose that connect the driveshaft to the t-case


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey, where in NC are you?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey David.  I have some questions for ya.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Is it your not strong enough or your shoulder?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't leave me aggie!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

That sucks Jake. 
Rock-I'm in Sacramento. I lived in the Bay Area for 9 years too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Shoot Jake!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Don't leave me aggie!!!


Blah. Night class.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Sacramento, NC? J/K I get it now, Northern California


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I hear you! have fun


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Isn't that what you meant? Or were you referring to someone else and North Carolina?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know what I meant anymore LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Lol okay then, neither do I.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Off I go. Might be back online later. Bye guys.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

How many years did you go to college?  What degree do you have?  I was just wondering, because I only went for a semester, and other than my job here in IT I dont have an impressive resume.  Just want to be prepared if I _could_ get a job for Lockheed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't even have my associates degree! For this job you don't need schooling and to move up in the company it's mostly work experience. What they want is reliable people that they can trust. Plus, if you want, once you were hired you can do school online and they pay for everything!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

See ya Aggie


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

The only thing that I would question is you living all the way out there


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats awesome.  Would I need to come in to apply(go to DC) or give it to you?  Also what about the lie detector and such?  Would I be able to get a job with them before I got my clearance like yourself?  Should I wait untill you get your clearance?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no problem moving if I have a job..


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

How acurate are those lie detector test?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

No, just send me your resume and I'll give it to my boss. You'll get the lie detector test after your hired (could be as long as 2 years after).


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn that was good pizza...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

They usually have group interviews on Wednesdays. I found out about my interview the Monday before. If that's problem you could ask for the next interview date. Maybe you could stay with Lisa and I when you come (be boring for you though!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Those lie detector tests are pretty reliable! Glad you enjoyed the pizza. What kind was it?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Meat stacked...I think the restuarant called it the one pounder...Sausage/ground beef/peperoni/canadian bacon/...something else...I estimated it to be around 2000 cals...oh well


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Mmmmmmm, that sounds good!!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I looked for the thing that had the most possible calories and ordered it... My friends were disgusted when I wolfed it all down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Now you emulate what I call a cheat day


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

lol... A Large quiznos Italian sub, which consists of peporoni,salami,ham,and cheese, olives and the italian dressing plus some chips.  Then That fast food meal with the fried corndog and two burgers.  Then that pizza.  And I know im going to hit the ice cream before i go to bed.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> They usually have group interviews on Wednesdays. I found out about my interview the Monday before. If that's problem you could ask for the next interview date. Maybe you could stay with Lisa and I when you come (be boring for you though!)



Are the group interviews after your hired?  I am confused   just stay with you guys for a few days to see if I got the job or what?

If thats the case, I can do everything around th place.  Cook, clean, anything.  If its for longer, I could pay rent.  let me know man


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

If they are the same, group interviews are usually a 'cattle call' for multiple people to speed up the process with the general stuff. THey will weed out the undesireables and then go for on on one interviews with the candidates they are interested in.

Hey Jake..ya want to look around here? I could use to have someone cook and clean for me...


So, Rock..what is the guy to girl ratio? Jake and I need to know...you know..quality of life issues!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, that's funny! I've learned my lesson from other peoples kids



Smart woman!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Gosh... hell yeah brit chik!!  If you dont mind me asking how old are you?



33... and 34 is just around the corner.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea, I know I have had group interviews before.  I havent been weeded yet lol   Just want the specifics of the situation.  I like to know/have a plan, it keeps me from going crazy.  Im have a little bit of OCD when it comes to having a plan. 

How ya doin Mike.  Havent seen ya around for a bit.  Everthing goin good?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Smart woman!


HEY, I'm a man!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

doin' ok. Gotta get to the gym..or am gonna miss my damn workout...again....
don't get on here too much from home...
talk to ya!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are the group interviews after your hired?  I am confused   just stay with you guys for a few days to see if I got the job or what?
> 
> If thats the case, I can do everything around th place.  Cook, clean, anything.  If its for longer, I could pay rent.  let me know man


Sorry to confuse you, LOL. It's all in the same day, like Mike said. They all talk to you about the company, and then you have one on one's with different managers and security reps to see if your worth the shot of spending $40k on a clearance. Then they usually let you know within a week if your hired or not. But then you need to do drug testing and a bunch of security paperwork.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Mike, the girl to guy ratio here in security sucks!!! But if you get assigned certain buildings, it's a ripe farmyard!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> HEY, I'm a man!!


admit it, Rock; you are a lesbien!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know why you guy's didn't correct her


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, the girl to guy ratio here in security sucks!!! But if you get assigned certain buildings, it's a ripe farmyard!!


so..ahhh..what kind of job knowledge ya have to have / pay? I've already got a clearance!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know why you guy's didn't correct her


not feeling a little insecure, are we?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, I understand now.  Is it better if I wait untill your cleared or not?  Does it even matter?
Also if they did want to hire me, would I be doing something like your doing untill I was cleared?  So I would haev a job while waiting right?  One more thing, is there a possibility that they wont clear you?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> HEY, I'm a man!!



LMAO... sorry, I was paying too much attention to the avi and I guess that would certainly explain not wanting to be pregnant!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

job knowledge? Look at me...None  The pay starting out is $30,500 but you get great benefits, shift differential and overtime. I get about $640 a week after taxes and benefits.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not feeling a little insecure, are we?


I wasn't until I got called a girl! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I understand now.  Is it better if I wait untill your cleared or not?  Does it even matter?
> Also if they did want to hire me, would I be doing something like your doing untill I was cleared?  So I would haev a job while waiting right?  One more thing, is there a possibility that they wont clear you?


No, you don't have to wait until I'm cleared. And yes, you'd have a job like me (possibly with me) until you clear.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... sorry, I was paying too much attention to the avi and I guess that would certainly explain not wanting to be pregnant!


Most definately, LOL!!! Oh, and by the way, AS A MAN, I think your pic's rock!!!  Not as a lesbian (burner  )


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Most definately, LOL!!! Oh, and by the way, AS A MAN, I think your pic's rock!!!  Not as a lesbian (burner  )



Cheers!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I understand now.  Is it better if I wait untill your cleared or not?  Does it even matter?
> Also if they did want to hire me, would I be doing something like your doing untill I was cleared?  So I would haev a job while waiting right?  One more thing, is there a possibility that they wont clear you?


do you have any mental problems? criminal history, negative things in your back ground? If not, then most likely not.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Kick ass.  I will get my resume to you in a couple weeks.  I am kinda strapped for cash right now(car insurance 800$) but should be ok soon.

I really appreciate this man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

There is a possibility they won't clear me because of my credit. But they don't think that'll be too much of a problem or they wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

What do you do, Rock?
I forget..and you're not a lesbien? I am..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

The clearance level is SCI I think. That's 1 level above Top Secret.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cheers!


Haha, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Kick ass.  I will get my resume to you in a couple weeks.  I am kinda strapped for cash right now(car insurance 800$) but should be ok soon.
> 
> I really appreciate this man!


No problem!! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

No I have to act extra manly around Britchick!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do you have any mental problems? criminal history, negative things in your back ground? If not, then most likely not.



Umm, I got 2 alcohol tickets before I was 21.  Both were also before I was 18.  Umm... got busted for shoplifting when I was younger too.  Other than that I am clean.  I'm really not that much of a trouble maker.  

What do you mean mental problems?  I get depressed sometimes, but thats about it.

EDIT: I also have good credit.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> job knowledge? Look at me...None  The pay starting out is $30,500 but you get great benefits, shift differential and overtime. I get about $640 a week after taxes and benefits.


so..whaddya do?
I dun gotz me an edumacation adn some certifications...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What do you do, Rock?
> I forget..and you're not a lesbien? I am..


Right now, not much. Have to wait until I'm cleared and then I'm not allowed to talk about what I do  That sounds soooo cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Umm, I got 2 alcohol tickets before I was 21.  Both were also before I was 18.  Umm... got busted for shoplifting when I was younger too.  Other than that I am clean.  I'm really not that much of a trouble maker.
> 
> What do you mean mental problems?  I get depressed sometimes, but thats about it.
> 
> EDIT: I also have good credit.


I don't think that would be a problem. i think they check you out 10 years or to your 18th B-day. Whatever comes first.

Mental problems- if you've seen a counselor or psychiatrist for problems.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No I have to act extra manly around Britchick!



You just need to ogle over her pics more like the rest of us 

Ok, I am out of here for a few.  Need food...  Think I will get some pasta.. fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Umm, I got 2 alcohol tickets before I was 21.  Both were also before I was 18.  Umm... got busted for shoplifting when I was younger too.  Other than that I am clean.  I'm really not that much of a trouble maker.
> 
> What do you mean mental problems?  I get depressed sometimes, but thats about it.


they (company) wants to make sure you are stable. If you ahe been going to  a shrink or something. 
Ah hell...every body gets depressed...me? ABout every two weeks..the day AFTER payday...account is empty, payday..account has money...day after..bills paid..account empty again..
its a viscous cycle!

I doubt they will look too hard at those. I am not sure. You are an adult now.
I would'nt worry about it.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't think that would be a problem. i think they check you out 10 years or to your 18th B-day. Whatever comes first.
> 
> Mental problems- if you've seen a counselor or psychiatrist for problems.



Thank god I decided not to see a psychiatrist for depression 

Im going to be 22.. is that too young you think?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike.  Check you guys in a few.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I am out of here for a few.  Need food...  Think I will get some pasta.. fettuccine Alfredo


Don't forget the chicken!




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> You just need to ogle over her pics more like the rest of us
> QUOTE]
> no kidding! Ok...remember: do not covet thy neighbor's wife...do not cov....wait..the are'nt my neighbors...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thank god I decided not to see a psychiatrist for depression
> 
> Im going to be 22.. is that too young you think?


for a career? nope.
I wish I coulda started out when I was younger...of course then I wouldn'ta joined the military, seen the world, done the things I have or be who I am..

Jake-
if you can get into a job making the $$ rock is talking about at age 22...you'd be in great shape!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thank god I decided not to see a psychiatrist for depression
> 
> Im going to be 22.. is that too young you think?


One of the cleared gaurds here is 19 yo. Most are older or my age but there's a few young'ens. I think they love hiring new young blood here.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

You guys ever had moose tracks ice cream with crunchy peanut butter and dark chocolate syrup?  I hope its good....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Everybody leave me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't tell me your going to eat that too!!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course I am...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

You sicken me


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Im calorie cycling and today is an astronomical day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

day of crap food!!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

The days go like this Low, Super low, Maintainance,RIDICULOUS... and thats the story of my life.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Every 4th day is ridiculous?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

You're a prison guard?
(Rock)


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, I shoot for About 4000ish cals on my ridiculous day and my super low days drop down to around 1200.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Where'd you get that from Mike?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

How's that working for you KV?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Mike- I work in Homeland Security


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Suprisingly well.  I dont check my BF, but the mirror doesnt lie.  But I probley should go on a bulk as I only weigh 160 @5'10.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool, how long have you been doing this diet for?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> One of the cleared gaurds here is 19 yo. Most are older or my age but there's a few young'ens. I think they love hiring new young blood here.






			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mike- I work in Homeland Security




ahh...makes sense now.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

dam! Just saw the time...gotta go!
Later, bud!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice chatting with you Mike, see ya later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm signing off now too. almost time to go home


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

About a month.  Total weight lost has been around 10lbs.  Waist is down 2 inches. and everything else is the same.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh well didnt hit the goal today rock


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

You guys didnt.  Now I will have to pick up the slack


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

hah


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

looks like you did a good job premo


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I feel like shit tonight.  All that food has me fucked up.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I have 3 hours left.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I just been busy.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I eat a HUGE bowl of icecream before bed every night.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

For dinner today, I had lasagna


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

And a small salad


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

And a whole loaf of french bread!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Work bores me.  I hate the night shift.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Only 4 pages to go.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Including this one.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

This will be a cake walk.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

MMM cake...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I want an icecream cake.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Those are the shit.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Kinda expensice though.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Oops, expensive!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

See, when whoring


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont need to edit my post.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I can post the edit in the next post.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

This is how the game works.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw a brand new masserati today.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Holy hell, what a sweet car that was.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Someday I want one.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder if the worl will be around for that much longer?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

The population has doubled since 1940.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

3 billion to 6 billion people.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Now that there is 6 billion,


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

The population is going to jump!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

They say that the earth can only support 12-16 billion people.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Can you say death disease and famine?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

^ there should have been a coma between death and disease.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Back on subject.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_This thread doesn´t die!  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I also hear that 85% of the african continent is infected


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

good


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

With aids.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Sup Vie!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

damnit premo now it looks like i said its good the african continent is infected


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Think about it.  If so many have aids, then the death toll there is going to substantially increase.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea Kev, you racist or somethin?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_Everything great.
What is going on at SLC in a wednesday night?  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

This one is useless now, because Vieope posted above it.  So I edited the original post.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I am working man.  Nothing is going on.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

780 shouldnt be a problem


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

780 what?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I dread the day I have to work.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, the pages.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Wherwe do you work?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Oops, Where*


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

How old you premo?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I knew that. I was just asking to make you feel bad about yourself. _


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Im 16 and havent had a job yet.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Viope why do you have to be different and type in italics?  You special or something?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I don´t know why I type in italics. Many theories were suggested. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I knew that. I was just asking to make you feel bad about yourself. _




Asshole


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Kev, im 21.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Almost 22


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t know why I type in italics. Many theories were suggested. _




Why else would he start the 'gay' thread.. he is gay!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea, I got the top of the new page.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats the second page in a row


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


_Yeah, you are so cool. With that cool smile and with that cool other page. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I knew that the gay theory would come up. It is not that though. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I know what it is.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Didnt want to bust out the big guns


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

but I will....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

The reason you type in italics is...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

dun dun dun...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Because you speak english with an accent.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats what an italics is.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

an accented letter.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn, im brilliant.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

hahahah


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Whats so funny Kev?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

You know im right.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_Good theory.  _


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

It does make since though.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

If Vieope says im wrong, he is lying.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Tell me why then Vieope.  I have to be right.  There is no other explanation.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Unless you are gay


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

thats it...hes a queer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor V, getting ganged up on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess that's better than Britchick thinking I'm a lesbian though


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Tomorrow is going to suck.  Low calorie day...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

C'mon, 1 page to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Gotta be dissapointing after today


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

hardly anyone posts in my journal anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I've become boring


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm about to go to bed


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Hell yeah, Anything is a let down after todays monster feed fest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

soon as lisa calls me


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I already said it was a good theory. The most accurate one.  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Your not boring.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

but you'll be there again in 4 days


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I already said it was a good theory. The most accurate one.  _




Damn im good


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

i think he writes in italics because he's always high


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus im thinking of dropping cals to 1000 tomorrow.  To see how my body reacts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

THanks Jake


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

There is a whole group in here now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

what would you eat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah, but I gotta leave


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Man, I have some hella bad gas


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hell, if you keep going, this can hit 800


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Run away!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

THanks Jake


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I am high? lol Only in sugar. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Im not going to 800 tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

YOur not bringing that gas when you stay with us


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

How much sugar?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Me too.  Grease....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

How late are you working?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Jake's catching up to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's gonna break to new page?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey it was me, I win


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Working till 11:30


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm tired


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I attacked a cake tonight. Very good one. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

2 more hours.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

2 more hours?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

What kind of cake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

musta posted same time


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Did it have a chance?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Gay cake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have pathetic arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at KV


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

hahah


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

HOw come eggs don't come here no more?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

C'mon Lisa, call me


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont know.. ask jenny what his deal is.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont think he likes us


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_Chocolate of course_


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I did, no answer to that


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Why you need to be called?  Just go man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

maybe he has real friends now


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Not that I want you to go..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

It's routine


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't want to stay in bed while she's in the B-room all night


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

'bout time to change my avi


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

chicks here think i'm a chick


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldnt want to either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

only about 2,800 to catch me jake


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_Maybe *Eggs* is afraid that I make a cake with him.
Come on *kvyd* say that I am gay to make your sexual fantasy perfect.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks KV


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea, I am lagging along..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

at V's comment haha


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Dude my Avi is the essense of man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, I've been called


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

but now i don't want to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

it's been so long since we've done this


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

remember when we would stay up almost all night Jake


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Dude your acting like a chick so damn indecisive.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

oh well, goodnight


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Dude your acting like a chick so damn indecisive.


Hey, FUCK OFF KV (says in manly voice )


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

obviously your not married man


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_Good night *Rock*.  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

See ya V


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn, everyone is leaving!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Goodnight all.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually have to work though


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Need to gt off on time.. I have a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Im out of here too.  For a while anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Laterz


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

hmm.  I wonder why this thread is more appealing than the Live Chat...


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess im the only one left.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 1, 2004)

_I am going to bed also. It is too late here. 
Good night everybody._


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder how long it takes this thread to get to 1000 pages.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

1 year.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Its not even a year old.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Frances looks like a bitch.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

im glad im not in florida.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Sep 2, 2004)

Me too...


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

From what I can tell there are a good number of folks on this board from Florida.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope they keep safe.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey everyone


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey buddy. Low Cal day? I'll be in and out today.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah.  It looks like im going to eat around 1300 cals today.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Damn Im holding water like a Fucking Lake.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I was up 8 lbs this morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I would think so after yesterdays piggie binge LOL


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

heh.  My icecream was awesome.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

If you ever miss your calories for A day, I suggest About two cup mouse tracks icecream, about 2 tblsp's crunchy peanut butter, and tons of chocolate syrup.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Im hoping to hit 1000 posts today.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

This is probley the place to do it.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

But ive wasted the majority of my day, so im going to go do some cardio.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Rock smells


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Rock smells


WTF??!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

This isn't the "Burn Rock" Thread. In the last 24 hours I've been called a girl twice and told I smell


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

I love u man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ahh, thanks buddy!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Well no cardio, I ended up cleaning house.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Apparently I need a new avitar. Anyone have some good sites I can find a MANLY avitar?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Mine makes it pretty obvious that im a guy.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Ive gotta go do some cardio.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

im out studs


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

See ya later buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I need help to take this to 800


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll help whenever i can.  My post count is sad


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

We'll get it up


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

ummm... the post count


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

mmmm like that avi...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

'bout tome to eat again


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Do you now? Well, that's really me in real life!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Finally, a manly avi that doesn't make me look gay


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> ummm... the post count


nice save, buddy!
oh look! A new avitar...you must be a guy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Do you now? Well, that's really me in real life!



Where do you live again?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice save, buddy!
> oh look! A new avitar...you must be a guy!


Haha, I decided to change it after Velvet thought (or still thinks) I'm a girl too I think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Where do you live again?!


Honestly? Anywhere you want


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd be there in 5 hours or less


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd be there in 5 hours or less


so now...you are a manly, smelly gigalo....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, I'm not charging


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

And Mike, I'm catching up to you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

My back still hurts


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Honestly? Anywhere you want



Stop hitting on my girl!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, there's woman enough there for 2 to hit on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

not size wise, beauty wise


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> not size wise, beauty wise


again..nice save....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I need to stay on my feet with all you!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> not size wise, beauty wise



  Beautiful women dont usually like being called "large", Rock!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> not size wise, beauty wise



As burner said nice save... very smooth I must say! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My back still hurts


what did you do to yours?
I dinked mine up abot three weeks ago playing 'uncle mike' with friend's kids. 
I was swinging them around (one at a time) in a rubbermaid tub like a carvical ride..and twisted my back in the exact wrong way. I called it an even ing then...but went to the gym the next day and completely finishede it off with doing my legs. I have not done legs in a couple weeks now so as to not aggrevate it any...I still feel a little tightness, but my next leg day is coming up and will be going forth with it..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> As burner said nice save... very smooth I must say! lol


Why thank you! I'm smooth in other ways too...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Like my legs!! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Mike, I'm pretty sure I pinched my sciatic nerve doing sprints. Now it hurts all the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

am I all alone again


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Did someone say "Alone"?  

This empty room it fills my mind
Freedom it leaves me so confined
Every single bone has cracked
What in this life, you can???t turn back

I don???t want to live
I don???t want to live here alone, alone

As these words part with my tounge
I question why they even sung
I promise but I lie
I don???t even know myself inside

I don???t wanna be
I don???t wanna be here alone, alone

Today and tommorow have become one
Every single thing has become undone
Human nature is a beast
What I???ve done the most, to show I have the least

Please don???t leave me here
Please don???t leave me here
Don???t you leave me alone, alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Alright, I won't leave you alone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

But I'm left alone again


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm making breakfast...

breakfast burritos.
eggs w/ lean turkey, salsa, whole wheat tortillias....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

That smells good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I mean sounds


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

yumm.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I got in my cardio.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

and now im super tired.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

what'd you do for cardio


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I went with my mom for a jog.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

not real high intensity.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

cool, how far?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

hmm. 3 miles approx.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

We went for 30 mins.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

So a 6mph jog.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

10 min miles aren't bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

How old are you anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That smells good!



I can confirm that it was G R E A T!!!!!!
I make certain things VERY well..as well as some certain drinks..that has gotten me outta more trouble with the girlfriend...


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Im 16.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

17 in December.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, your a youngen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

no wonder you can eat like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I can confirm that it was G R E A T!!!!!!
> I make certain things VERY well..as well as some certain drinks..that has gotten me outta more trouble with the girlfriend...


I can't make any drinks


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I can make diet coke and water.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

coffee if im lucky


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

But just because im young doesnt mean I can eat like that.  I used to be a very very fat youngen.  About a year ago I weighed 235.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I just learned how to make coffee last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

How tall are you kv


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Can I get 500 posts today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

499


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

498


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

and so on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

what happened to britchick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

work is going slow


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Im 5'10.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

only 4 hours left


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm working 13 days in a row


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

And weigh in at a STAGGERING 160.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

So how'd you lose all that weight?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Im thinking I need to go on a bulk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I went from 275 to 160.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

but that was to skinny for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

bulks are always good


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

It was pretty easy.  I started watching calories.  And lifting weights


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm bulking


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I think


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I dont really like typical diet foods.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

So I eat crap but just keep track of all the calories.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

And keep my protein up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I just referred to as someone I don't like


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

got referred to


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

but it goes beyond calories kv


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

My dinner is actually pretty "diety"  Chicken breast and Brown rice with some brocolli.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

be careful buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

see, that's good food


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I know I know rock.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

On my calorie cycling diet.  My 3 lesser calorie days are all diety foods such as lean proteins and brown rice oats and sweet potatos.  and lots of veggies.  But my HIGH calorie day is just a Fuck it all day.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Well im off to eat that dinner ....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Have fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll probably be here


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

In the middle


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

15 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I need some water


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, only 14 pages now


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I get off at 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Gym tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

squats


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

bench


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

leg press


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

tri's


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

calves


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

full day of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

if my back holds up


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

which i hope it does


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

and if it doesn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

well, then what


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't know


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

today is a weird day


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> what happened to britchick?



Awww... did ya miss me?   
Had to do some evil cardio.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes I missed you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

You need cardio, just give me a call!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

We can go running


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

seriously, what cardio did you do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

are you at work or at home?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

I have dodgy knees... running is baaaaaad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I get shin splints when I run, but I do it anyway


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Work me... ha! 
No currently not working back to school next week to take my PT cert course.
Cardio when at home is on a very dangerous piece of equipment that I think is doing me more harm than good... need to invest in something half decent.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I need to get another bike


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

I started running to get in shape last year... my goal was a 10k run, did that a few times and then hung up my running shoes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

How long will the course take?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd let you train me!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I started running to get in shape last year... my goal was a 10k run, did that a few times and then hung up my running shoes.


I used to weight 275 and I lost my weight training for a triathalon. But running at that weight screwed my shins


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Think I could get cert in about 6 months if I ran the classes back to back, probably take me a bit longer as I have to wait on some courses because of things like weekend excursions to the Olympia.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Your going to the olympia


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, first time, can't wait!!!    You?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

No


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I really want to though


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

especially now that I know your going


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I went to a little bodybuilder comp here and met Bob Cicherillo and Flex Wheeler and Monica Brant though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've got those pics in my gallery


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

lol, I talked my husband into letting me go, told him that since I have these BIG pro card aspirations I should go and see for myself first hand what I'm up against.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Now I'm rambling


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

So your going by yourself too?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Cool, I met Jay Cutler, Tonee Freeman, Kelly Ryan (she's a doll) and Dina Al Sabah at this years Emerald Cup... it was very cool!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now I'm rambling



I ALWAYS ramble!

Yes, going to the Olmpia alone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd love to meet Jay. He and Bob are my fav's


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

you can always ramble with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

sounds like you need a date to the olmpia, Hmmmm?!?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd love to meet Jay. He and Bob are my fav's



I'd like to think he was just having a bad day... he was a miserable f*cker when I met him.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> sounds like you need a date to the olmpia, Hmmmm?!?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I'm gonna go hop in the tub... starting to get cold.   

Catchya later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

that's crappy to hear.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I'm gonna go hop in the tub... starting to get cold.
> 
> Catchya later.


hmmm, what an image. Thank you for that


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

c-ya later


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

And alone again


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

hey, that's triple A


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

try for 25 more posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

then i'll go read


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

although there is music playing in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

maybe i'll go outside


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

i hope i sleep tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

tired of not sleeping


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

enough already


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

you know


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

thought changing the sheets would help


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

but it didn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

where's jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

he's usually on now


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

i'm still proud of this baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

lot of wasted hours


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

only 3 hours left


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

and 10 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

i'm no longer a girl


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

this music is crap


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

6 more to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

had a call


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

i'm back now


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

but now


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm leaving


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

again


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Dinner was good.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> i'm no longer a girl



Really, I thought we'd decided you was just an ugly lesbian


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey now! I thought we were past that. I'm not taking you to the olympia with an attitude like that! LOL


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey guys.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I hate politics.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey now! I thought we were past that. I'm not taking you to the olympia with an attitude like that! LOL



Really?!     Hmmm... I thought you might just enjoy putting my in my place in person... but I guess not.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> I hate politics.



Me too... every kind of politics!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Really?!     Hmmm... I thought you might just enjoy putting my in my place in person... but I guess not.


Well since you put it that way, what time am I picking you up?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

heh...arnt you in a relationship rock?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

But yeah Britchick politics show everyones bad side...everyone gets so testy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> heh...arnt you in a relationship rock?


I'm married! But have you seen Britchick?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

lol, yeah I guess your right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

Where's Greeky?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

and Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

Howz about Dave?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

No bodies really been in today.  Cept rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

Boring!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

yeah.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

But you're still here.  I don't think we've ever posted together.  Pleased to meet ya!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

feeling pretty mutual then.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

hmm im going to six flags tommorrow.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope they let me in, cause im strappin two big guns.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

Where's your gallery?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, you're almost at a thousand posts.  Man, I've been gone too long.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, Ive really upped the posting lately.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 2, 2004)

Good boy.  We're proud of you!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

No digi cam.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

im probley getting one


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Some time soon.  Or Xmas


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Or atleast I hope so.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I need to bulk.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

But dont want to get fat!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 2, 2004)

Look I'm here!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

one more.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

YAY its greeky


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I dont fucking care anymore i broke the 1000 everything else seems so insignificant.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 2, 2004)

lol, hello


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> Howz about Dave?




Wow, you guys and gals!  TGS just pulled me into this thread again!  Good reading, though!  Damn, Britchick is smokin' and Rock is Da' Man..... not just "A MAN"  Da' man!

How the hell are you all doing tonight, anyways!

Turning my face after staring at you all for a second...  turns it side ways sso you can catch my best profile...


If you can smell -la -la - la what the Rock is cooking!!

Hey, Rock is/was in South Florida at our gym again!!!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

So whats everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm doing a Hurricane in less than 24 hours along with Gopro, djrx, Cinnabon & goalgetter and anyone else from Florida as well!!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope you guys Do it hard.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

LOL!!!  I assure you the only suddering, shaking and  groaning is going to come from teh hurricane itself, and the groans will be coming from us due to the headache-garbage and time it will take for restoration!

NO ORGASMS over this....... I know!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah,  It isnt going to be pretty.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I leave for school in 5 days.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

im pretty stoked


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

And, where is school for you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys and gals!  TGS just pulled me into this thread again!  Good reading, though!  Damn, Britchick is smokin' and Rock is Da' Man..... not just "A MAN"  Da' man!
> 
> How the hell are you all doing tonight, anyways!
> 
> ...


Hey man. You come in for TGS but not ME?!?!? I was in South Florida? Or the REAL rock?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Its a Fine arts boarding school in MI.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm about to head off to bed


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

This will hit 800 pgs tomorrow.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I dont think I commented on your new avi.  Rock


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

nice and manly


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> Where's Greeky?






			
				TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> and Rock?






			
				TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> Howz about Dave?



How about Burner? Ya big punk!
Don't forget one of those responsible for your post count being where it is!
How the hell are ya TGS?
Look! I made a funny! How the hell? TGS???
I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How about Burner? Ya big punk!
> Don't forget one of those responsible for your post count being where it is!
> How the hell are ya TGS?
> Look! I made a funny! How the hell? TGS???
> I crack myself up sometimes...




He He He!!!

Hey Burner!  How are ya?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Alright, back at work. anyone here?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Not a soul.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, it's just Max


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You screwed up the best thing I had going!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

But that's alright, I've got plans!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

For me, or her?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey guys.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 3, 2004)

I stayed up way to late last night.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 3, 2004)

And today is super low calorie day so I feel like complete shit.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 3, 2004)

But I guess it was worth it because I think I have a girl who wants to screw the shit out of me when I go back to school.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> For me, or her?


Hmmm... Both


----------



## kvyd (Sep 3, 2004)

Well im out guys.  Six flags later in pretty excited.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Have fun buddy


----------



## heeholler (Sep 3, 2004)

Whores. Yer all a bunch of post whores, the lot of you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Hee! How's Florida?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey, only 6 more hours of work


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have to work this weekend too though


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

at the hospital


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

counting the hours eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You know it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Planning to help me


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

sure... count me in, I'm just surfing anyway, kids are outside playing...  they are still screaming so I know all is well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Cool. I have to admit, your new avi is great


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Good, glad you like it... I might switch it back I prefer the last one... (the one before yours I mean! lol)

So what's with your wifes concerns... legitimate... thought I'd read your diet and it looked pretty tight... of course I'm too lazy to go back and check it out.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

First off...
OH MY GAWD!!! HOLY SCHNIKES, Brit! Your avi definately just opened my eyes....


Hola Dave!

Hey ROck! Be happy...I have to work all weekend..and I have't even started yet...21 hour shifts...1800 - 0600...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

no..thank you...

damn..another hot Canadian...must be something in the air up there..might have to make a road trip and check it out...

well, there's a bowl of oatmeal with my name writen on it, so must attend to that...talk to y'all later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Mike, what's going on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Brit- (what's your name?) I think all your pics are amazing. But I did like the one before better. Just because this one reminds me too much of J'bo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Have fun Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

not much..just geting around..gotta get some breaky, do a truck load of errands (hence anotehr missed workout) then go sit in front of a computer for twelve hours...
too bad the buggers at work killed my access to this fine site...it used toi be a great way to kill a shift..hence my post count..

Later,bud!


----------



## heeholler (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Hee! How's Florida?


It's great rock! Juast going to weather out this hurricane we got coming. New start, new job life is good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Brit- I really don't know how legit her concern is. It's hard to be objective when it's your own body. I'm doing a bulk so of course I'm going to put on weight. Is it too much? I don't know right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

It's good to have you back Hee, and doing so well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Have fun working Mike


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I do need to switch the hamburgers to tuna and chicken though. Replace with more EFA's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh well


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Brit- (what's your name?) I think all your pics are amazing. But I did like the one before better. Just because this one reminds me too much of J'bo.



Name is Kerry.

Well if will keep you happy I'll switch it back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Kerry, beautiful name  Switch back to mine? (crosses fingers)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Almost time for me to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

and bring in the big screen tv


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, beautiful name  Switch back to mine? (crosses fingers)




It's just not gonna happen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ahhh, there we go.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

What's your name... probably should know this by now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's just not gonna happen!


Huh, I get that response alot...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

David. No way to be confused with any girls names


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

When I started my bulk, I was a little too eager I think


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

I guess I should go grab a bite to eat too soon and maybe do some housework... perish the thought!   (That sounds way too domesticated!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Was taking in about 6,000 cals a day. Ooops!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

My wife doesn't do it, why should you


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Was taking in about 6,000 cals a day. Ooops!



Wow... that sounds like my kinda appetite! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ha, I'm still dealing with that mistake, LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My wife doesn't do it, why should you



LOL... I am actually a closet neat freak... I think I have a touch of the old obsessive compulsive in me... but shhh don't tell anyone!

Actually it was only when I started to colour co-ordinate the kids crayons that I truly realized I had a problem!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You need more photos in fatigues!  That's my fav.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You need more photos in fatigues!  That's my fav.



Really?  I have a ton of 'em... some are okay.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL... I am actually a closet neat freak... I think I have a touch of the old obsessive compulsive in me... but shhh don't tell anyone!
> 
> Actually it was only when I started to colour co-ordinate the kids crayons that I truly realized I had a problem!


Haha, LOL. I have alot of OCD habits, but Lisa does not entertain them in any way so I've learned to ignore or I'll go crazy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Really?  I have a ton of 'em... some are okay.


Awesome!! Can I see?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm sure they're all more than ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm looking for a college to finish my degree online


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

No way I can attend school with this job


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

But I have unlimited access to computers


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Sure... hmmm, got to dig 'em out... yeesh and I just re-organized my gallery and all! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Actually I might be transferring soon. I put in for one


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You look great in your first dance photo! Especially your feet


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Degree in what.
You guys all type to freaking fast!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You look great in your first dance photo! Especially your feet



lol hmmm... foot fetish?

Had to take my shoes off so I could be eye to eye with my man rather than looking at the gleam off his melon!     It got a chuckle too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Either english or criminal justice


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I was almost finished nursing school when I dropped out.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry!



It's okay, just bare with me while I catch up!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> lol hmmm... foot fetish?
> 
> Had to take my shoes off so I could be eye to eye with my man rather than looking at the gleam off his melon!     It got a chuckle too!


Yeah, foot fetish  Don't judge   How tall is Rod? (did I get his name right?)


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> lol hmmm... foot fetish?
> 
> Had to take my shoes off so I could be eye to eye with my man rather than looking at the gleam off his melon!     It got a chuckle too!



No making fun of short guys!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Either english or criminal justice



Cool!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Shrimp


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

I suggest English, since you love to write so god-damn much.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No making fun of short guys!




Hey, I think short ass little men are great _Var_!   
But nothing is sacred in our relationship... we get our digs in wherever we can.
Actually Rod loves that I'm tall and likes when I where high heels.


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Shrimp



Stop stalking me!!!  It was a one time thing...I was experimenting...I'm done with your cheap ass!


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, I think short ass little men are great _Var_!
> But nothing is sacred in our relationship... we get our digs in wherever we can.
> Actually Rod loves that I'm tall and likes when I where high heels.



I may be short, but I aint little!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, foot fetish  Don't judge   How tall is Rod? (did I get his name right?)



He's 5'8" and 48 (his age is another source of my digs!   )


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Stop stalking me!!!  It was a one time thing...I was experimenting...I'm done with your cheap ass!


Why are the short ones always such talkers?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I may be short, but I aint little!



Really???


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Why are the short ones always such talkers?



Why are scrawny guys so afraid to post workouts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You like short men? I'm uh, 5'2"


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Why are scrawny guys so afraid to post workouts?


I post my w/o's! Oh, you said scrawny not FAT


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You like short men? I'm uh, 5'2"


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You like short men? I'm uh, 5'2"



Honestly I have no preference on the height thing I just like my men to be men... not ugly lesbians! (I'm sorry!!! That was just a gimme!)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>


Var laughs, but silently wishes he was that tall.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Honestly I have no preference on the height thing I just like my men to be men... not ugly lesbians! (I'm sorry!!! That was just a gimme!)


Ouch!! Well, then (he says in a gruff manly voice) I am a manly man!! Check out my avi!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ouch!! Well, then (he says in a gruff manly voice) I am a manly man!! Check out my avi!


I maintain that's just a hairy-ass lesbian.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ouch!! Well, then (he says in a gruff manly voice) I am a manly man!! Check out my avi!



Love that avi!   
Actually love that kind of art, looks a bit Frank Frazetta like... I have the perfect girl for your guy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

What you dream about in your fantasies about me is up to you Max!


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Honestly I have no preference on the height thing I just like my men to be men... not ugly lesbians! (I'm sorry!!! That was just a gimme!)



I'm a man whos a man!  


(did that make sense)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Love that avi!
> Actually love that kind of art, looks a bit Frank Frazetta like... I have the perfect girl for your guy!


Ooooh, let me see! I love that art too.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm a man whos a woman!
> 
> 
> (did that make sense)


Makes sense now.   

Bye people.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

Fucker!  


  you are a funny bastard.  Gotta give ya that


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

I think she should hook up with the guy in your avi.

Actually I'm thinking of this for my Halloween costume this year... what do you think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

See ya max!


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I think she should hook up with the guy in your avi.
> 
> Actually I'm thinking of this for my Halloween costume this year... what do you think?



I think u already have the bod!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Bye Max


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, if you do I want pics!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Damn... why is she so small? She's in my gallery now anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well if my avi and your pic hooks up, where does that leave us?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I think she should hook up with the guy in your avi.
> 
> Actually I'm thinking of this for my Halloween costume this year... what do you think?


I dunno...
<scrathcing chin in deep thought and reflection>
We are gonna need some pics of you in the outfit to gsee if it will work or not.
Hey...we are here to help...
help us..help you..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I like that Axe!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well if my avi and your pic hooks up, where does that leave us?



Hmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like that Axe!!


she's got an axe?
Dang Rock...you ARE married!

ha ha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Haha Mike!!


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well if my avi and your pic hooks up, where does that leave us?






			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmmm


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


Hey, I like that!


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

Who wouldnt?!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I like that!



Hmmm... things are starting to look a little off base... better go eat! lol

Be back later. xxx


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Have fun! I just finished


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

Typical!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Just you and me Var


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

though I see jake running around journals


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

So what, I'm all alone again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

that's not right


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

your post counts getting up there var


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I put my pic up on Hot or Not


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

ordered some new supplements today


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

maybe ketchup is making me fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Did I scare Kerry away


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

My post count will never compare to you Mr, Post Whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Alot of time and effort went into it


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm here... lingering and eating my chicken and carrots.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Carrots? Yuck


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm posting, reading a book, and reading TV, while holding mini conversations with my partner.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

LOL, yea I was posting in journals.  Reading threads etc...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

6 more pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Fuck, I fucked up BIG..  My life is ruined.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I was wondering when you were going to finally stop in here LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey David, how ya doin?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Carrots are good... they don't require cooking!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Besides trying to blow up my mailbox


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ummm... what happened?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Carrots are good... they don't require cooking!


are they good for you? sugar wise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Besides trying to blow up my mailbox


LOL, I had 400 messages in my email when I got home last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

So what's going on?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Something bad.  I am not 100% yet, but close.  Fuck, I have to go get some fresh air.. be back in a few.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

cottage cheese doesn't require cooking either


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Something bad.  I am not 100% yet, but close.  Fuck, I have to go get some fresh air.. be back in a few.


Dude, your starting to scare me. Let me know when you can!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> cottage cheese doesn't require cooking either



But it's not a vegetable! lol

I eat carrots off-season just not pre-contest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

OK, what do you like pre-contest? Maybe I should eat some carrots.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

When do you go Pre-contest again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have till Feb, if Lisa doesn't have a canipalition fit (?)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

pre-contest I am stuck with stuff like broccoli and beans, no peas, no tomatoes, no carrots... so I eat them when I can.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I keep forgetting I can eat tomatoes now. I LOVE tomatoes!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

And banana's. Haven't had one for almost a year


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I have till Feb, if Lisa doesn't have a canipalition fit (?)



 

It all depends for me on when Nationals is, once I have that date then I can figure out how many other contests I can/want to do.  
I might do the Emerald Cup again in April in which case pre-contest would start Jan.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

oh i am eating a ton of bananas right now.  do you have a contest date lined up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Cool, how far out do you start dieting? (I don't know when emeral cup is)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Alright I SERIOUSLY have to get my ass off this chair and get some stuff done!
Nice chatting, catch up with ya later. 

Hmmm... I appear to still be here!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

16 weeks


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Later


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

See ya! I'll be alright by myself *sigh*


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Come back when you get bored!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well Jake, I see your back


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Are you going to keep me in suspense?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

I dont know yet.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Need to be 100% before I say anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Alright. Well, good luck. I want to know what happened, but more I hope it's not what you think!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

My finger is killing me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I keep rebreaking it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

And all this typing doesn't help


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

especially that tab button


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

How you break it again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Everything breaks it. I keep running it into something, or grap something and it hits, or typing and the button sticks when I go to press down...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

That doesnt sound good.  Have you been back to the doctor?  Is there a splint on it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Doc said he can only rebreak it and then put a metal rod down my finger to keep it set. It would stick outta my finger like an inch. I said no thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I splinted it myself (since that's what I used to do) but it's too hard to lift with it splinted LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Damn... that metal rod sounds freaky.  I would do it.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

J/K!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Haha!!! Go for it LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Your catching up to me Jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm trying to get away


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm just rating people tonigth


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Jeez I'm bored


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Wish Kerry would come back


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or var


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or max


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or kv


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or mike


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or crono


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

or ANYONE


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry, been ordering my IM t-shirt


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Be awhile before I get to do that


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Johnnnys putting me down


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Kerry!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)

_Where is my "or .." ? _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Y'or' not important enough


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Where is my "or .." ? _


I think I put you somewhere in the 200-500 page range


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)

_I am not feeling the love.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

That's because I'm an ugly lesbian!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's because I'm an ugly lesbian!



How can you expect me to stop calling you this when you can't stop yourself?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You tell someone something enough times and they start to believe it I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Besides, it's great for getting out of certian situations!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Like wot???


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am not feeling the love.  _


Like that


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey V


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)

_What´s up ? If I am not mistaken, you didn´t compete in June, gonna try another time? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, trying for next year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Gopro will train me the last 16 weeks


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)

_I have a mental block with *GoPro´s* program. Just because of the word "shock". 
Did you try TP? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah I did TP. Wouldn't do it again. I don't know if I'll do P/RR/S though precontest. If he insists I'll try but it wreaks havoc on my joints. He'll help with diet too


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I think Kerry is really gone now


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

John Kerry?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ha, no. Not John Kerry! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

c'mon, only 3 pages to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

when will this thread be a year old?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Can we hit 1,000 before then?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

we need to try


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

where's jake and v?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

My arm hurts a little bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

and my freaking finger hurts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

how many posts till next page


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm outta here in about an hour


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

long drive home


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

but not too bad though


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

How far are you from work?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

House I mean.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

About 25 miles


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

bad when there's traffic


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

we have 2 overweight women working out in the gym here


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

we have them up on the big camera screen


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

stretching and doing god knows what that is...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

eewwww....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm so exciting I think I'll keep talking to myself


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry, I was posting pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I know, but I can't go there right now


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 3, 2004)

Sigh, atleast only more more week of Friday classes.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey guys.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm posting, reading a book, and reading TV, while holding mini conversations with my partner.


um..buddy?
How do you read tv?
inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My finger is killing me.


reminds me of a joke:


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Blond goes into the doctor's office one day says she has pain.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

THe doctor asks her: "Where does it hurt?"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

"It hurts when I touch her, and here and here, and here...."

on several parts of her body


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

"I think I know what's wong", says the doctor?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

<rim shot, please!!>


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Your finger's broken!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Ha!

Ha ha!

HA HA HA!

HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

whew! I just sleigh myself somtimes!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's because I'm an ugly lesbian!


Admitting to it is half the journey, bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think Kerry is really gone now






			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> John Kerry?






			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ha, no. Not John Kerry! LOL


he'll be gone soon enough himself!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Look!
I am dominationg this page!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I am the emperor of page 798!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Now bow down before me and pay tribute!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, not you, Rock...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

ugly lesbiens don't do anything for me...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

hey...call me hetrosexual...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

You know who NEVERS shows up in these here chat rooms anymore?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

at least I dont see her posting to often


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

which is a shame, as she always conrtibutes to the 'cause'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

the name


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

the name of that IM poster is...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

what's in a name, anyway?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

A rose is a rose by any other name


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

however, this rose is special.
It blossoms and blooms in the frigid region of Canada


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Which I am quickly finding out is a host to several gardens of beautfiul 'roses'...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

This particular rose's name is a shortened version of her given and surname.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

So, for IM purposes, it's not actually her name, but her 'call sign'.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

That call sign is:.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

The one....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

The only.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

j'bo!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

She makes great cookies too!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

How do I know this?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I know things about people


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

after all, I USED to be a cop in the Air Force!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I dun gotz me sum investagatory skillz!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I haven't found out Jake's deal yet..but I will.
(by the way, buddy...hope you are doing ok!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I finally got to see the movie 'casino' last night
(@ work)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Pain in the ass..everytime the phone rings, the movie / or whateer we are watching gets either muted or put on 'pause'.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

ok, you may be asking yourself:
Did he say he watched tv / movies at work???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

the wanswer is:
yes. 
Yes I do.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

As some of you know, I work in a 24 / 7 operations center. on the night shift or on weekends (if on days) there isn't really anything going on...usually.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

so, if tere isnt' really anything going on, we have tv and a dvd player to occupy our time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

when people finf out that I 'watch movies for a living'...
they all say they wish they could have my job


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

my response:
hell no! unless you have no ambition in life...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

or like some of the others, retire form their 20 years of military service and want a decent paying job w/ out to much stress..
or like I used to be:
A college student.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

unfortunately, the IT market dropped here (as well as elsewhere) and all the good jobs dried up and went away.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

so, all my talents and edumacation became wasted by sitting in front of a monitor watching network security systems...and losing my interest in computers.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

the good news:
I found this site and have made some great friends and was able to kill hours of downtime here.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

of course, all good things must come to an end..as the sys admins clamped down on internet access and now i cannot get here from work anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm reading more books now..to help 'exercise my mind'.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

oh, and chess is now being played on the floor.
come to find out..
I suck at it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I still enjoy playing it though.
I keep losing to this 19 year old airman, named Joe


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

good kid, but it kills my ego to lose to a kid....
I ma suppsed to be the older and wiser, world travelled one...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I beat him last night, but after a couple games...I began to lose..lost my 'edge; concentration'.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

anyway, where was i?
oh yeah:
Casino


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

pretty good movie; but long


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

what made it longer was that hurricane in Florida was tampering with some of the resources we monitor, so the phone kept ringing..causing us to pause the movie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Gawd, I hate it when work gets in the way!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

so, shift change happens, but the movie wasn't finished, and I had watched to much of it to turn it off the last 30 minutes of it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

so, I stayed..on my own time to try and finish it.
hey...I'm persistant!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

So...I'm watching..or at least trying to..ut the damn phone keeps going off!
dam storm!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

so...I take the movie from the machine and take it home to finish; which I did.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

The bad problem is; it is now two hours after I was supposed to be sleeping when I finally get to bed..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

so..I woke up too late...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

and didn't make the gym..again...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

So, now that I had a few extra minutes, I thought I'd come here and say howdy to friends here...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

...but...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I am all alone!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

...hence why I have nearly two pages of mindless dribble to post.

<BTW: There will be a test aftrewards, so y'all better read the posts!>


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I whomped p a bunch of chicken for the next few days..
they guys at work always turn their heads when I walk back on the floor w/my food..and immediately start to salivate.
(what can I say..
I'm a pretty damn god cook on certain things)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I've been getting consisstant with the gym after the breakup, so my strength was begingin to return


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

THis past week of having tings I had to get done wrecked my momentum, but will be at it again on Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Why not Sunday, you may be wondering?
Well, I shall divulge the truth!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Family dinner tomorrow after non before I have to go to work. It will be at my paren'ts, and they live a ways out of town. I would't have time to hit the gym, get there, eat then get to work on time...and since i have missed every dam day this week but one..I will just start fresh Monday afternoon.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I still want to go diving in either December or January..I need to strip at least 10 lbs of 'ben and jerries' from this frame before I do. I hope I can do it!
I am going to look into a different workout schedule to follow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I hate 12 hour shifts! I have slowly gone down hill since i have been on this scedule, and it (schedule) is'nt going to change


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I used to work 10 hour shifts and that was perfect.
4 days on, 3 off

I actually had time to get erands AND a workout done!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm gonna buy a lottery ticket on my way to work this afternoon!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

well, I am going on 3 pages of babbling..gonna surf around a bit befor ei have to haul my but tothe shower and then to work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Your not leaving now are you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Guess you left


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice babbling though


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Helps me know more about you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Well I'm gone too


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

was just checking up on things


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

ahh...gotta got to that evil place....
w w wo wor...work....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

you just changed your avi


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

now how am i gonna know you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

hey rock-
lemme ask you a question:
why?
I am curious and wish to know!

Why do you want your bench bigger than your squats?
is that a typo?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

all of a sudden I'm in ris's journal and I think "who's this guy with Mikes name?"


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

It's more realistic. My bench goes up quickly but my squat doesn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

265 damn near killed me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

heh heh...now I want that pic to be biger..cannot resize it though...

that USED to be my back...a while ago...depressing....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

It looks good from what I can see


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

you can get back there


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

well I gotta jet


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

quit work to spend time with the honey


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

have a good shift buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

you'll be at work watching movies...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

and I'll be home watching movies LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

later, bud!
Have a great night!
Feel safe knowing that your military networks are sure by those of us watching new releases with our feet propped up upon the desk!

later!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone here tonight?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, well.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

Sleep has been minimal lately.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

Six flags rocked


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

Diet has sucked hardcore style.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Im here, for now.`


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Shouldnt you be out chasing highschool poon?


----------



## heeholler (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm here too just waiting for hurricane Frances to do its damage here. So far 1.5 million people without power. Anyone hear from David? He still got power?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Dunno.  Be safe Hee


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

I should be, but plans got canceled tonight.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

and im not in school yet


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Anyone here tonight?


Hello-
sorry, thre is no one here to answer your post right now.
please try back again later.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> and im not in school yet


just watched the movie 'Dazed and Confused'.
Seen it? Brought back some great memories of highschool...
oh..and the cars....

Same goes for the classic movie, 'American Graffiti'. The cars...damn....

What kind of car do / did you drive in high school?
I had a....well, it was clean...it wasn't particulalry a cool car...it may have also been the primary reason I never got la.........
ummm...nevermind..
so what kind of cars did y'all have in school?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

I had a pontiac parisean or something like that. It was a boat w/ a V8 engine.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 5, 2004)

I drive a 90 accord.  Not awesome but it gets the job done.  Plus my parents pay for all of it and I dont have a job so its all good.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 5, 2004)

Ive got some pics im jus to lazy to load them now.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 5, 2004)

I think i must be one of the only guys in the world who stays up till 3 and 4 in the morning talking to his girlfriend.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 5, 2004)

oh well.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey folks


----------



## kvyd (Sep 7, 2004)

Hasnt been much whoring the past few days.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 7, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> I think i must be one of the only guys in the world who stays up till 3 and 4 in the morning talking to his girlfriend.


Exchanging fashion tips? Complaining how neither one of you can find "Mr.Right?"


----------



## C'Queen (Sep 7, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Hasnt been much whoring the past few days.


I'll help


----------



## C'Queen (Sep 7, 2004)

out as much as.....


----------



## C'Queen (Sep 7, 2004)

I can


----------



## kvyd (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey  MM  Yeah, how did you know?


----------



## kvyd (Sep 7, 2004)

I hope I can get on a proper diet schedule and workout schedule soon.  Everything is so erratic.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 7, 2004)

So anyone on tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

What's up everyong?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

everyone


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Did someone rub the magic lamp?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey buddy! Are you at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Is your avi American History X?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 8, 2004)

ugh i cant believ this threads has 803 pages lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is your avi American History X?



Ofcourse.  The sig is too.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, also at work.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Gonna get some KFC though lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Edward Norton is a great actor


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish I had some KFC LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea.. thing is I have had 4 PM's asking me if im racist or telling me the administrator will take it down lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Edward Norton is a great actor



My favorite.

Now im outa here.  Be back in a few.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. thing is I have had 4 PM's asking me if im racist or telling me the administrator will take it down lol


People are idiots!!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

Good evening everyone, how are the folks doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, Dfinest, been a long time


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, Dfinest, been a long time



I shouldn't have left you,
without some little nieces and nephews
to cover all of the running and 
the weights I've been through, 
time's up, sorry I left you.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

mmm.. chicken tenders..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Sup D


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

11$ for 12 goddamn tenders.. what a jip!


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy Shit... 803 Pages?????????????????


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

That's expensive Jake


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Shouldnt you be studying for mit or something?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

What the hell are you talking about Dfin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shouldnt you be studying for mit or something?


Huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> Holy Shit... 803 Pages?????????????????


what's up pump?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's expensive Jake




You wanna know the fucked up part?  They put these tiny ass little pieces in the box, and call them tenders!  If I wasnt so lazy, I would go back there, and kick that pizza faced lady in the teeth.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Huh?



Wow, you dont know?  He was accepted to mit and had to brag about it to the whole planet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

So when you back to training?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Was thinking Monday, but I have been slacking on re-hab.  So maybe another week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, you dont know?  He was accepted to mit and had to brag about it to the whole planet.


Dfin or Pump?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, close though! Are you excited about getting back in?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Pump


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Kinda excited, but kinda nervous.  I have a feeling that I will be disappointed pretty quick, with slow progress and all.  Its just a major fucking bummer I had this happen to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I didn't hear any of that, I've been gone


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

New page wooT


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Been gone where?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Kinda excited, but kinda nervous.  I have a feeling that I will be disappointed pretty quick, with slow progress and all.  Its just a major fucking bummer I had this happen to me


I know what you mean, but think of the big picture and don't overdo it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Been gone where?


not really gone, but w/out a computer


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about Dfin?



Just joking around...

It's a few verses from a rap song
by Timbaland & Magoo with Missy Elliott ( Cop That $hit)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Gay music?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but think of the big picture and don't overdo it



Yea, I will be training bodyparts for the first while back.  Going to have an A and B workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Haha, you had me going for a sec


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gay music?



NOT


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

A man walks into a pharmacy and wanders up and down the aisles. The sales girl notices him and asks him if she can help him. He answers that he is looking for a box of tampons for his wife.
She directs him down the correct aisle.
A few minutes later, he deposits a huge bag of cotton balls and a ball of string on the counter. 
She sales girl says, confused,
"Sir, I thought you were looking for some tampons for your wife?
He answers, "You see, it's like this, yesterday, I sent my wife to the store to get me a carton of cigarettes, and she came back with a tin of tobacco and some rolling papers; cause it's sooooooooooo
much cheaper. So, I figure if I have to roll my own ... so does she!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Your starting weights starting back will be about what my max poundages are LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> NOT




IMO its gay.  Sorry.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your starting weights starting back will be about what my max poundages are LOL





I doubt that.  Fuck.. I dont even want to go back


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

extreme dating's about to come on


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

That joke has already been posted brother....
BUT it's still funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

you don't want to go back? Your going crazy


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

So is your life ruined or were  you mistaken?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn, dont know yet.  Basically I fooled around with some chick.. Was dumb, so I went and had HIV test taken.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> IMO its gay.  Sorry.



Oh well...

I guess Tim McGraw is gay for singing with rap artist

BTW, what defines gay music in your opinion


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

If I have HIV, I will shoot myself, no bullshit.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> Oh well...
> 
> I guess Tim McGraw is gay for singing with rap artist
> 
> BTW, what defines gay music in your opinion



Music I dont like.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If I have HIV, I will shoot myself, no bullshit.


Crap, that sucks. Pretty scary, you have my prayers buddy! But if you do it's not as bad as it was a few years ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

When are you going to find out?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes it is.. cocktail to keep it subsided is 10k a month.  I will never be able to afford that so I will die slow and painful.  On top of that I can never have children, because they will be infected.  Bad bad.. situation.  I am such a fool.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

In a few weeks.  Got tested a few days ago, waiting for results.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If I have HIV, I will shoot myself, no bullshit.



My prayers are with you...
I hope and pray that you don't have HIV


----------



## pmech (Sep 8, 2004)

Good luck Premier. And if everything works out, as I believe it should, I hope you learn a lesson from the worrying you are doing ... *Dad mode off*


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Chances are slim.. but my luck this could happen.  Dont want to off myself, because im not really depressed like I used to be, but its a bad situation.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Music I dont like.



Meanwhile, "gay people" are getting busy
to music that you do like


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Good luck Premier. And if everything works out, as I believe it should, I hope you learn a lesson from the worrying you are doing ... *Dad mode off*



You have no idea


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, "gay people" are getting busy
> to music that you do like



Ah yes, whats popular in contemporary america 

I have recently fell into a Jazz group called Acoustic Alchemy.  That along with Tony Bennet I am good to go


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Am I alone in this thread now?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

I am such a whore


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ah yes, whats popular in contemporary america
> 
> I have recently fell into a Jazz group called Acoustic Alchemy.  That along with Tony Bennet I am good to go



Great group as I listen to AA as well...
I love crooners such as TB, Harry Connick Jr, Michael Buble, etc...
Jazz is my mainstay of musical enjoyment like
Paul Taylor, Brian Culbertson, Euge Groove, etc....


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am such a whore


\



You're a 'ho, you know you're a 'ho


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Euge Groove is awesome.  I was at he Jazz festival up in Park City the other weekend.  There were so many great bands, it was awesome.  I wish I had enough $$ to buy all their cd's.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

I know how you feel with the $$ to buy their cd's....
whenever the capital jazz festival is here just south of Baltimore,
I feel the same way


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

alright, I'm kinda back


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn, my arm is starting to hurting


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Your arm having problems again?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Where did you go to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your arm having problems again?


yeah, it's heavy weights


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where did you go to?


had work to do and then eat


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Why lift heavy if it hurts you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

With this new program I'm starving all the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why lift heavy if it hurts you?


because it's fun!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

lol, SF starvin you eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Even if I didn't lift heavy, after a few weeks it get bothered anyway. Overuse


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

He hasn't really done anything with my diet. I just try to eat normal


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Do you ice it daily?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats 'normal'?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

But now if I don't have carbs with my meal I get really hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

No, I haven't been icing it. I know I should. And I stopped taking Glucosamine too


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats 'normal'?


Oats and protein before and after w/o. Then next two meals minimal carbs with 40g protein. Rest of the day no carbs with 40g protein


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

But right now I have like 3oz steak and cottage cheese. (I also had a slice of pizza because I'm so hungry and that is the only thing there.)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

3oz of steak?!  LMAO!!  Thats not shit.  I would cry if I was you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

It was a small cut, LOL. Usually it's 4-5oz but then I don't want to take in too much fat. I'm all screwed up and confused about my diet now.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Exactly!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

So still thinking about Lockheed?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Night's not even half over and I'm tired!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

It's 88 degrees in this room


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

air conditioner is broken


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Its 65 in this room.  Damn computers need to be cold 

Ofcours I am thinking of Lockheed.  I am writing up my resume


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome! How much longer you have to work?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

yeah, tonight


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

10 seconds.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

I will get on for a few once I get home though.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Need my heaping bowl of icecream first...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

takes you 1/2 hour to get home?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

have a safe drive home, maybe I'll still be on later


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok, bye~


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone around? (Kerry?)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

no


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

oh, ok


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

So working nights again?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

MMM.. the pears off of my tree are ripe!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Hallo..?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm on nights again until next Wed


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> MMM.. the pears off of my tree are ripe!


That just doesn't sound right, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I guess your home now?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

have your ice cream yet


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That just doesn't sound right, LOL



Acjk.,.,,,  I just choked


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes chocolate, now eating pears and peaches lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm about to get some ice cream


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I know I shouldn't but it's so freaking hot in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

checking out girls on Hot or Not


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I love doing that


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmm.. Walk around naked.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats hot or not?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Walk around naked.


and eat some ripe pears?!? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

www.hotornot.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

you can rate women (or men)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I put my pic up awhile ago


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> and eat some ripe pears?!? LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> www.hotornot.com



werd


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll put up some good links


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Very sexy- http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KZRLNRH


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Asshole!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Lol!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Seriously, here we go- http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=OUKLGSS&key=TBP


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Boy who cried wolf!  I will never believe you again.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

www.ratemyimplants.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Alright, this is it. REally good, or really bad!! http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KEG8EEB


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

www.ratemybody.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Haha, I can't go there at work. Soon as I get a home computer again though...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, this is it. REally good, or really bad!! http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KEG8EEB


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

are you in salt lake city?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

She's from SLC- http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KESYOZH


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea, salt lake.  You can go to rate my bod


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

she's in SLC- http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KZRMSQR


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

she's in SLC- http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KZRMSQR


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

she's in SLC- http://meetme.hotornot.com/r/?emid=KZRMSQR


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

some nices ones in rae my bod


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=Chained&userID=212545 oh yeah


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

all3 of those are the same girl LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=Chained&userID=212545 oh yeah


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

damn, my dsl is slow


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?userID=154786&zone=online dating


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?userID=209620&zone=online dating

BIG HOOTERS


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Did you start at the beginning too?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=qt_pie21&userID=209620


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?userID=217844&zone=online dating

barbi?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did you start at the beginning too?




no from your link


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?userID=209620&zone=online dating
> 
> BIG HOOTERS


We both picked that one


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=sexie&userID=214937


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> We both picked that one



lol great mind think alike


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> lol great mind think alike


LOL, Haha


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=Legal&userID=195357


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm gonna have to jet for a bit


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

omg, my dsl is sooooo slow!  wtf?  Yea, she is sexy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=LOVEyouXO&userID=27513


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=done4itAll&userID=209091


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=sinsweetest&userID=205818


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.ratemybody.com/profile.aspx?id=aussie_grl&userID=218808


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2004)

You better answer your bloody phone.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Pervs


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2004)

some of u horn dogs been lonely???

(Ok, I thought Buni wins...)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Gawd, women are the best


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2004)

hey everyone, miss being here.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You better answer your bloody phone.....


I got it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gawd, women are the best


AMEN!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey everyone, miss being here.....


Hey Rockgazer, we miss you too!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey rock how ya doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Kerry, been missing you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Not having a computer really sucks


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

So what is you computer situation, are you at home or work right now... been missing yakking with you too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm at work. Working Mids again for a week.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Rockgazer, we miss you too!




oooh nice avatar. hey sweetie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

No computer at home any longer


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks RG! You too. I guess it's better than the one before, LOL. Right Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

No computer at home?    You must move immediately!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Haha, my computer just died!! Nice computer too, only about a year old


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks RG! You too. I guess it's better than the one before, LOL. Right Kerry?



I dunno, I'm kinda missing having my old girlfriend around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

It's killing me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, I can always bring her back. I don't mind being a lesbian, I just don't want to be ugly LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, my computer just died!! Nice computer too, only about a year old



I thought mine was on the way out today I was having all sorts of problems... I was getting quite worried!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BTW, did you read what happened to my hair in my journal?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I can always bring her back. I don't mind being a lesbian, I just don't want to be ugly LOL



I dunno, I definately think this is a good look for you... grrr!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

But it's alright? I don't know what I'd do if you couldn't get on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Just remember, that really IS me!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> BTW, did you read what happened to my hair in my journal?



Your hair?? No.

You gonna tell me here or should I go look?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just remember, that really IS me!



mmmmmm


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Hello_


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2004)

God, I love barbarians....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

It's all gone. Now I look like a hispanic gang member, just need a tattoo on the side of my neck.

Lisa dyed my hair blonde when we went on vacation a few weeks ago. That was fine and looked alright. So last week she wants to dye it back. My hair turned reddish orange. Well of course I wasn't happy with that so I dyed it myself and it turned gothic black and I looked like a satanist. I couldn't go to my job like that, so.... I had to take a razor to my hair (which was a little past my eyes at that point) and take it all off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> mmmmmm


Yep! I'm here anytime you want to sprain your groin! Whoops.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> God, I love barbarians....


And we love you!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hello_


Hey V, how are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, I just read about your hair... that's too funny!
But heck shaved melons are very sexy... my husband is a clean head... love it!   
(It also makes a nice meaty sound when I slap him!   Oh I don't slap him THAT often! lol)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yep! I'm here anytime you want to sprain your groin! Whoops.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Your husband looks good, I look like Yoda from Star Wars, LOL


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Great. How about you? Ugly lesbian with an axe. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

No, actually I really do look hispanic for some reason. I think because the roots are still dark black and I've put on some good weight in my upper body now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Great. How about you? Ugly lesbian with an axe. _


I'm no longer ugly lesbian. i'm manly barbarian man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

C'mon in Jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I see you out there


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll be back


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm no longer ugly lesbian. i'm manly barbarian man!


_LOL manly man, just like the one guy who posted in the sex area, "gay fag".
You are not at home?  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

No, I'm at work. Home computer broke


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm going to try to w/o after work in the morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

If I'm still awake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

then off running


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

where did everyone go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

How's your navel RG?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm here spying on ya.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I am here just looking as well. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Just looking?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Vieope   ... c'mon rock... perform for us!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Ya'll can talk to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not good under pressure like this LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, I also have a vandyke now (?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I think that's why I look like I come from Chino


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Everyone love Raymond just went off


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_ Hi *Brit*  _


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you feeling the pressure? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hardly anyone posts in my journal anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I feel so sad


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_So *Rock*, start your interesting monologue. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

And under pressure (kerry )


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _So *Rock*, start your interesting monologue. _


If I do it'll be more like a pity party


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

There's some weirdo's in IRC


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Can you handle that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> There's some weirdo's in IRC


What's IRC?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Internet Relay Chat _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh I see


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I've never gone there


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

This is chat for me


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_No, you don´t. _


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

The chat room here that stays empty most of the time! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Dharma and Greg is on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The chat room here that stays empty most of the time! lol


HEY NOW, BE CAREFUL WITH MY BABY!!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I thought nobody used it. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, you don´t. _



do you?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm there! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The chat room here that stays empty most of the time! lol


Oh, your talking about the other chat room LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Dharma is sooo hot


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_No, I don´t._


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Only 189 pages left to go


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_She is too skinny now. I like her personality. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

That's what I like


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

the girl I go running with and other things looks and acts just like her


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

1 hour down, 7 more to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

And my arm hurts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Almost time for steak


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

and cottage cheese


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Aren´t you married? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

alone again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

why yes I am


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Lisa won't go running with me though


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_No, I am here to bother you. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey I like to be bothered!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Have you ever though about doing Dharma wannabe? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, most definately. And I know she wants to. But I could never do that to Lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

But I can't say I haven't thought about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you married V?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_She told you?  _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_No, I am promiscuous. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _She told you?  _


She's hinted many times


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, I am promiscuous. _


Lucky


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Not good as you may think. I do want to get married._


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

How old are you?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Do you have children? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

still looking on Kerry?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

No children. We'll probably adopt in a few years


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How old are you?


_Guess_


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Kerry? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

32?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Kerry? _


Britchick


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 32?


_Put that in front of a mirror. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Britchick


_Who is that in her avatar? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

23 huh? Too young to get married!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

That's her in the avitar


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I got married at 21


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

First girl I had a real relationship with


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_No, are you serious?
(about *Brit* and you married at 21) _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, are you serious? _


serious about what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not married to Brit unfortunately but yes, I got married at 21


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_There is someone that I would marry today, if for some higher reason I don´t marry her. I probably never will. That is why doesn´t matter how old I get married. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I want a full size picture. Do you have it *Rock*, do you? do you?  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Haha, I wish I had a full size pic


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I think people should wait until they are 25-30 before getting married


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

alright, i'm going to take a break


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_30? I will be dead by then. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_See you later *Rock*  _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_So, am I alone here? All these pages and posts looking at me in this dusty and dark library. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

yo~


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Go away, I just found in this library a porn magazine from the 30´s. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

now it is i who is alone


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Go away, I just found in this library a porn magazine from the 30´s. _



  lol


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Where were you nazi boy? _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

talking to britchick


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

remember, i am fast


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I just sent a PM to her as well. Faster  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

why did you send a pm?  what did it say?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I am asking for a full size picture of her avatar. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

lol, isnt there one in her gallery?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey boys, I'm back for a bit.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_*Rock* apparently didn´t know that.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow Kerry get's alot of attention!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Am I the only one that doesn't get to talk to Kerry?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Hey *Rock*, do you know where I could buy an axe just like that? _


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that doesn't get to talk to Kerry?



I'm in chat still with PreMier... come on in!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

V, I was fucking with you man!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_Was that you? Bastard _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I kind of felt the gayness in the air._


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> V, I was fucking with you man!



And I thought you were just fucking with me!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

omg..


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_There is real %@#$% involved in our posts? Cool _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And I thought you were just fucking with me!


And I thought he was fucking with ME. What a let down.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, give me a few minutes, im never a letdown


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Who's fucking with who here... I am getting very confused now?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, give me a few minutes, im never a letdown


I heard a few minutes was all it took for you.   To some that is a letdown!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I try to get on IRC but nothing happens


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Guess I'm all alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

just checked my bank account


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

my pay has not been deposited yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

that's not good


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

they make mistakes like this sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

and it sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Ris called this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Got me just as I was unplugging the phone


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

It was cool to talk to him


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

he called earlier and talked to my wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

she had no idea who he was LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

I guess he called about 6am


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

and she wasn't awake and with it yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

she thinks she was kinda rude


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

She felt bad once she was awake LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

i guess i'm gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Noones talking to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

so I'll go read


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

Still there wiener???


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> she thinks she was kinda rude


No she wasn't i could tell she was just confused


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

I threw her at the start by not really tellin her who i was


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Ris!
how the hell are ya!

Dam! I saw RG on here! I missed her!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Mike


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey David.  Im off, talk to you later bud.  Have a good night.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

See ya Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Kerry, how ya doing?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, how ya doing?



Alright, actually been feeling kinda cruddy for past two days... just waiting for it to pass.
How's the melon?  Getting used to the look yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry you feel cruddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Melon is doing fine, but I feel kinda cruddy too


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Melon is doing fine, but I feel kinda cruddy too



Damn I think something is going around IM... fantasman feel crappy too!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm going to watch a vid now with Rod, we rented Godsend... hope it's a good one!

Catch ya later, hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

wow..I felt like crap the past couple days..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hope you feel better too Kerry! Let me know how you like the movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry you don't feel good either Mike!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

Atleast you aren't in class on a Friday night. However, this is the last Friday class for me for the rest of the quarter (only a few more weeks). Therefore, starting next week I will only have class M-W. Football starts at 3Com this Sunday and I'm going to Vegas for the weekend next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm going to watch a vid now with Rod, we rented Godsend... hope it's a good one!
> 
> Catch ya later, hope you feel better soon. xxx


let us know how it goes.
oh  BTW... whatever you do..do NOT watch the Punisher.
What a piece of crap movie..and I made the misstake of buying it...dam...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Atleast you aren't in class on a Friday night. However, this is the last Friday class for me for the rest of the quarter (only a few more weeks). Therefore, starting next week I will only have class M-W. Football starts at 3Com this Sunday and I'm going to Vegas for the weekend next week.


hiya!
still in class? Me??? I am at home..on a Friday night..how sad is that???
I still have to go to the gym..I'm just pacing myself..


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

I have night classes 6-9:30.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Aggie


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks for the heads up Mike


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Rock


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

and Burner


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

and Jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't say hi to Jake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

He left us


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

Ah actually working?   Niners play Atlanta Sunday...Jesus the Niners suck.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Do they? Those are two of my favorite teams..if I were to pick teams..oh, and the Broncos..

Gotta go for the home team!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

My dad has 4 season tickets and the rights to Niner tickets. I'm going to most of the home games.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Have I told you lately that I love you?
Now..can I go to the games with??


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

You could come and tailgate with us.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would tailgate you anyday!

I mean..with..


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

(heh heh....hot women love guys with a sense of humor)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

so...you still sporting that awesome 6-pack?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

Now I just need to find me one in Cali lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

it's only a mere....18 hour drive from here to there...


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm suprised Tank isn't in Colorado drinking up all your Coors Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't tempt him...we are still in drought conditoins here..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

That guy who was trapped by the boulder and cut off his own arm is on Dave.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

he seems like a really niec guy. That would suck having to do what he had to do...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

The next Survivor starts on Thursday.
That is my 2nd favorite TV and realty show to watch.
Amazing Race is the 1st.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

No doubt....But I guess when your placed in a life or death situation you do what you must do to survive .


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Be right back Burner...going to the store to get some Beer


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

They were in New Zealand doing this thing called 'sledging' down a fast river.
It looked SO fun!
http://www.frogz.co.nz/


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Be right back Burner...going to the store to get some Beer


go get some for me!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> No doubt....But I guess when your placed in a life or death situation you do what you must do to survive .


I just saw that he did the amputation with just a leatherman...
wow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok..now I feel like a schmuck.
I whine about not going to the gym due to time restraints..and this guy is still climbing mountains with one good hand and a prosthetic.
I suck.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh back with the goods


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

you got heiny?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

hope that isn't too personal a question..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

elimadate is on...they are doing the 'elimmys'..
the best of the worst on the show...now I am sorry I have missed some of the episodes..some of them looked hiarious!
fights, throwing drinks on another...good stuff


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

After seeing some of the guys on the dating shows...I'm not too half bad a catch...


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...you still sporting that awesome 6-pack?


Yeah I just said I just got back from the store with one  
Only now its down to a 5-pack..


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah I flip in on elimidate from time to time..... Those girls get pretty mean to one another.  I would feel flattered to be the guy having 3-4 girls fight over


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

I may need to go on the show....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

did you check out that site on Sledging?
I gotta do that!


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> After seeing some of the guys on the dating shows...I'm not too half bad a catch...


I hope your not trying to convince me of that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

don't be silly....where did aggies go?


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Sledging...never heard of a site on sledging????


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't be silly....where did aggies go?


Don't know...who is Aggies?


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 10, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You could come and tailgate with us.


.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Don't know...who is Aggies?


.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Is that aggies doing the flys.....Dannnnnggggg . Nice to meat you Aggies 
Sorry Aggies if I am being obnoxious..... my 6 pack has now dropped to a 4 pack..   Must be drinkin to fast .


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

dam...didn't read my post above, did ya?
How many beers have you had yet??

http://www.kaitiaki.co.nz/about_sledging.asp
try that!


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry burner....to many message flying by in Rocks whoring thread...  Down to 4pack and still drinkin


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh dayyyyammm that looks awsome...  Although I think I might feel better in a raft .
Ever see that commercial about a group of guys going to do a level 5 rapid .  They get to the mountain and glance down at the waters....  Then one guy says to the others...  Wouldn't a class 3 and a class 2 equal a class 5...   Then they all look at each other and agree and get back in the car...  That was hillarious


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Click on my Team Gopro link in my sig yet burner.....did it for Rissole


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks like I will be playing paintball on Sunday. One of my team mates is getting rid of his marker, an AT4.
I WANT it!
here is our tem site. if you play the intro, you can see it when we are holding it.
can u tell which one is me?

http://www.sunspiders.com

here is the marker:
http://www.getrealpaintball.com/intro_set.html
if it doesn't bring it up, go to products / guns / at4

good stuff


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Are you like the 3rd one with the name that flashes by saying Burner


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like fun Burner...Just don't catch a ball between the eyes


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

u da man!
I took a good one on the top of my head at a tournament in Oklahoma a few months ago...it rung my bell alittle.
As I recovfred, I was like:
Who dat? Who dere??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

watching blind date right now.
wow..this guy was a schmuck!
He was a decent looking guy...worked out, etc. He got a GORGEOUS girl. Seemed like a nice guy for about 5 minutes..until he sarted talking about how he liked going down on women.
Ya know..that's good informationa  woman might like to know..but not FIVE MINUTES INTO THE DATE, MORON!


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah I've seen some big morons on that show Burner acting just like you describe...It's funny.


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2004)

It's funny though how usually no matter how much of a dweeb the guy is, the girls are all pie eyed over him.  I guess it's just a competition thing with the girls... They want to make sure they are picked regardless..  Then probably after they are picked and have their ego up, then they will drop the loser


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

naw...aggies is a hottie!
allow me to give you a visual intro to a So Cal beauty!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=3408


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

I may have to crack open my last Corona..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Oh dayyyyammm that looks awsome...  Although I think I might feel better in a raft .
> Ever see that commercial about a group of guys going to do a level 5 rapid .  They get to the mountain and glance down at the waters....  Then one guy says to the others...  Wouldn't a class 3 and a class 2 equal a class 5...   Then they all look at each other and agree and get back in the car...  That was hillarious


yeah!
The 4-Runner commercial!
I want one of those!
(ok, if i actually had the money, I'd like the Lexus GX470...the Lexus version of the 4-Runner...
I just don't happen to have 56k laying around..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Kinda funny. 
My friend has a Lexus and his mother's GMC was beginging to crap out, so he had her go to the Lexus dealership.
She is used to barganing and getting her way.
Well, the price for the vehicle was X amount of dollars. She tried to get them to knock off some.
They didn't budge. After trying to negotiate w/ them some more they 'invited her to leave'.
It would be even funnier if you knew this woman. I can only imagine her face at being told that. She decided she wanted the Lexus..and paid their price.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> .


hey crono!
dam...would ya shut up? I can't get a word in here, you are typing so much!

Back in class yet?
What year are you now?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

hey


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

hey pete!
was'sup, m8?
what are you doing here on a Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

did u check out that sledging site I wsa showing randy?
I wanna do that when I finally get over to your side of the world!
Wanna go?
Ever done it yet?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

No i'll go look, i'm actually doing nothing for once on a Saturday


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

I think I may be joining you in that...except I will have to go mow my friend's yard and go to the gym.
(he got a job in another state. I mow the yard, get the mail, look after the place while they are gone.
Now, I need the key..so I can put his mail on the counter..oh and use his cable and HOT TUB...

Hey..I am providing a service...a little appreciation is welcome!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Pfft i do that up at my brothers place on inner tubes


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Hell yeah, every time i go away i get a younger person to look after the place,
They like the plasma and surround sound


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah...ut is that in New Zealand? home of Xena, Princess Warrior and Hercules?
i didn't think so, pal!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, every time i go away i get a younger person to look after the place,
> They like the plasma and surround sound


yuo've got plasma? Dude! I'll be right over!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Bro's place is in North Queensland. Scuba the reef in the morn then hit the rapids with a coldie in the arvo


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep  plasma is the only way to get square eyes


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Or rectangle ones at that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

yep-
definately headed over there!

Wanna get into one of those shark cages and say:
here fishy fishy!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Me too, i'm goin there first though.... better order some powwwddderrrr


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

That just took ages to post, hit the button and sat here w8in...
wanted to put my fist through the monitor


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah...the server must be hanging..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

it is supposed to be a wet winter!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm only worried about next year


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

worried about what?
if we are in a cycle, then it shold be good then too!
Put it this way:
It's never bad.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Gonna have dinner and watch a movie with a cold one 
Catch you later Mikey. Will definately ring you next week


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Its never good here..... (compared to there)

oh and 





















NOT!!! to the coldie...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

outstanding!
THinking about watchign a movie adn calling it a day myeslf.
Watcha gonna watch?
Have u seen the Puniser?
D O N ' T!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Its never good here..... (compared to there)
> 
> oh and
> 
> ...


as long as we get in some good dives and tube riding...all will be good!
(And I get a tan..)

oh..and if I am single...find me a hot 'sheila'!


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Kinda funny.
> My friend has a Lexus and his mother's GMC was beginging to crap out, so he had her go to the Lexus dealership.
> She is used to barganing and getting her way.
> Well, the price for the vehicle was X amount of dollars. She tried to get them to knock off some.
> ...


Sure she must not have much pride in herself after being treated the way you say by being asked to leave, then agreeing to their terms. 

As for 4-runners I think they have always been way over priced... Personally I would never buy one just based on that. I don't think you get what you pay for. If I was going to pay that kind of money I would buy a Chevy Tahoe or Suburban with the room and power. Either that or a GMC Yukon. But with the gas prices the way they are now and economic situation I am leaning toward a Toyota Tacoma PreRunner king cab.  Still would love to have my Ford F150 Lariat , but not practical right now.


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> outstanding!
> THinking about watchign a movie adn calling it a day myeslf.
> Watcha gonna watch?
> Have u seen the Puniser?
> D O N ' T!!!


I will see the new Alamo movie tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sure she must not have much pride in herself after being treated the way you say by being asked to leave, then agreeing to their terms.
> 
> As for 4-runners I think they have always been way over priced... Personally I would never buy one just based on that. I don't think you get what you pay for. If I was going to pay that kind of money I would buy a Chevy Tahoe or Suburban with the room and power. Either that or a GMC Yukon. But with the gas prices the way they are now and economic situation I am leaning toward a Toyota Tacoma PreRunner king cab.  Still would love to have my Ford F150 Lariat , but not practical right now.


I think it came out as:
Ma'am, this isn't a chevy dealership. This is the price. If you ant to buy it, this is the price, if not...
something to that effect.
Still kinda rude, but Most of their clientelle are wiling to pay for the Lexus quality.


I dunno...4-runners ARE $$..but you know as well as I do...you ARE gettign a superior product!
ya know..if they would put the GMC 2500 duramax turbo diesel engine and allison tranny in the H2...THAT would be a helluva truck!
Or the Denali.
I'd like the bigger towing..and TWICE the miles per gallon of a diesel...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I will see the new Alamo movie tomorrow.


it comes out tomorrow?
(new..in theaters?)

I've got a good joke....

actually better not say it..some one would get offended...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

I still wanna go see 'open water'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

did you know they used REAL sharks in that movie??
THey didn't have the budget to build a mechanical shark, like Jaws nor have a CGI shark created.
So...they put the actors in shark suits, under the wet suits and chummed the water!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

I also wanna check out that Mel Gibson flick: Papparazzi


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

here's a review of it...did'nt fare to well...but i like movies like this so when it comes out here...I''ll probably watch it too, unless you don't like it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

did you download it?
It doesnt come out until the 28th...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

hey...man on fire comes out the 14th!
That should be a good movie


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

My trip to Vegas tomorrow got canned. Maybe I can change the date to the end of Oct. during the O. That's right after my big test too.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

hey!
How's things? Too bad about goig to Vegas..but if you can make it up that wold be great! I am not gonna be able to make it this year...
After a big test? That's a G R E A T way to celebrate!
(ppsst...hey aggies..remember: what goes on in Vegas...stays in Vegas..)


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

Burner...

Don't see Open Water....It sucks...

Papparazi was decent though... I liked that one.   Recommend it.

As for On Fire, don't you mean "Man on Fire?"  I haven't seen that yet, but its on my list.      Denzel is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Eh well things have been incredibly bad. Lots of family things going on...hence the trip being canned. Had to call the airline and my dad had to cancel hotel and restaurant reservations for him and his fiance.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Denise 

Sup Mike.. Randy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

hey!
I keep hearing that about Open Water...guess I will wait for it to come out on video..
I saw paparazi the other day. I liked it!

Hey aggies! Sorry that you are going thru tough times.
One of the tough things I am going thru is about over..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Denise
> 
> Sup Mike.. Randy.


hey Jake!
how the hell are ya?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey guys.....ya...unfortunately my family problems have gone on since before I was even born and will continue till who knows when.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Im tired man.. waiting to get off of work   Gettin ready to go back to the gym and pump some pink dumbells..

How are you?


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

Whatup Premier ...


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Jake, get that t-case put in yet? When ya gonna be back in the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im tired man.. waiting to get off of work   Gettin ready to go back to the gym and pump some pink dumbells..
> 
> How are you?


you're up to the pink ones? I am jealous! I still have to use the poka dot ones...you beast!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey guys.....ya...unfortunately my family problems have gone on since before I was even born and will continue till who knows when.




Im glad to see you alive and tickin   Havent seen ya in a while.  Did you move out with your friend?


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

Pink dumbells....Now that can be either good or bad depending on how you interpret that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey guys.....ya...unfortunately my family problems have gone on since before I was even born and will continue till who knows when.


oh...kinda of like a long lasting family fued thing? 
Nothing you can do about it?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

May be going to the O...already got my plane ticket paid for from the cancelation of tomorrow's flight. I may either go alone, or I can get my dad to change his flight to that time also. He and his fiance were going to let me do my own thing anyways, but if they changed their flight to the same time, I wouldn't have to worry about a hotel lol.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jake, get that t-case put in yet? When ya gonna be back in the gym?




Yup its in, just need to make it more aesthetic.  This has got some info and pics in it. http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116010

Only problem I dont have true 4x4 yet.. need to do some electrical work.


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I'm lost in this conversation between pink dumbells and t-case.  I am assuming you're referring to transfer case... ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Yea, pink dumbells is bad in this situation


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...kinda of like a long lasting family fued thing?
> Nothing you can do about it?


Oh if it were only that simple......this involves lawyer's, paranoid schizophrenia, senility, Alzheimer's disease, nursing homes, cleaning a house with 50 year's worth of crap, selling a house.....and more.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> May be going to the O...already got my plane ticket paid for from the cancelation of tomorrow's flight. I may either go alone, or I can get my dad to change his flight to that time also. He and his fiance were going to let me do my own thing anyways, but if they changed their flight to the same time, I wouldn't have to worry about a hotel lol.




If you are coming to the O let me know.  We can exchange #'s


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yup its in, just need to make it more aesthetic.  This has got some info and pics in it. http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116010
> 
> Only problem I dont have true 4x4 yet.. need to do some electrical work.



"Here is why no fluid leaked out. Has some weird little drain thingy there. SHaft had a tad of rust on it also"
I do like the use of technical terms..


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Of course. There's a good possibility that I'll be in Vegas at that time. As for the actual shows, I'm not sure. Lol, I'd rather go to the expo and get freebies lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you are coming to the O let me know.  We can exchange #'s


are you going this year. Jake?
..and are you propositioning my favorite So Cal girl?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Mike, where ya been? LOL I moved back to NorCal. Plus, I was born and raised as a NorCal chick and will always be one.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

yea, I will be there.  Plan now is to room with P-funk


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't wanna see you guys at a buffet.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "Here is why no fluid leaked out. Has some weird little drain thingy there. SHaft had a tad of rust on it also"
> I do like the use of technical terms..




I didnt know wtf the drain was there for.  Untill later it was posted it was for pressure buildup.  There are pics of the finished install on the last page I think(page 2 or 3)  I am going to put diamond plating around the bottom of it now though.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I don't wanna see you guys at a buffet.



Haha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

doh!
Hey...I am getting OLD here.....gimme a break!

Have you seen the movie, Phenomenon? (first of all, great movie! One of my favorite..)
any way, the scenery from it reminds me from when I lived in Ca. (I was stationed @ Vandenberg AFB above Santa Barbara several years ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt know wtf the drain was there for.  Untill later it was posted it was for pressure buildup.  There are pics of the finished install on the last page I think(page 2 or 3)  I am going to put diamond plating around the bottom of it now though.


sweet!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

So no walking down the Vegas strip for me tomorrow. I wonder what I should instead.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Bake me brownies


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

me too!
my diet is already shot..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Diet.. whats that 

Plans for the weekend b-man?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Brownies...never was fond of 'em. I make mean choc. chip cookies though and a damn good rum cake.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Mmm.. cookies.  

Here's the deal.. you bring dessert, and I will make dinner.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Deal!! I'm not much on cooking, but I like to bake.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Have you been going to the gym still?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Who me, or Burner? I never stopped going to the gym.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

I know burner doesnt go to the gym 

I was asking you.  Just trying to make small talk


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Lol, well you're almost off work for tonight atleast. Any weekend plans?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Yea, I have a Tongan BBQ on Saturday, and on Sunday I am going to try and make it to the Oktoberfest.  Its held at a ski resort here above my house.  mmm beer.

How bout yourself?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice weekend plans. Considering that I was supposed to fly to Vegas tomorrow at 11 am and get back to Cali on Sunday afternoon, but plans got canceled yesterday, I have no plans thus far.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

I was gonna eat at Picasso again, Emeril's restaurant or whatever, cruise the strip, gamble, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmm.. Never eaten at Picasso.  Is it good?  Expensive?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Expensive yes and good French food. It has real Picasso paintings around the entire restaurant. I went there the last time in Vegas. We have a pic of me, my dad, and bro in front of the restaurant behind one of the paintings.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Like how expensive?  Damn, I want to be rich 

Thats cool it has real paintings.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.foodtourist.com/FTGuide/Content/I350.htm
http://www.vacationidea.com/las_vegas/picasso_bellagio_las_vegas.html
Shit, my dad is into the whole fine dining experience. Ever hear of the Masters of Food and Wine? He's done that a couple times and I went with him once.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.mfandw.com/


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice link.  Under 'Price'  Expensive lol  I wont be going there.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, im off of work.  Need to hurry home.  Got something important.  Bye Denise~


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

later jake


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Diet.. whats that
> 
> Plans for the weekend b-man?


nada..this is my long working weekend.
Wake up, go to gym, go to work..go home, repeat..
you?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey stranger... just popping by to say hello... hope you are doing well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Kerry, I'm back for awhile now


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

How are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

only 2 posts, Rock?
You slipping?
Was'sup, brotha!
How's life on the East Coast this fine afternoon?

I gotta go dig out my old resume, take it to work adn polish it up and give it to our help desk guys. There is a position opening up. It is only 8 hour shifts! Wahoo! Plus, I'd maybe actually get to use the edumacation I have and am still paying for...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Good luck with that Mike! Been boring in here today


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks!
It could be a steping stone for me! This doesn't sound too hard of a job right now, so I can get back on my IT game again and maybe see if my friend can get me an interview next year with Spring there in Kansas...good money...we'll see.
The main thing is, EIGHT hour shifts! Wahoo!
It would be the mid shift, so I can still do my real estate as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

You into real estate? Doing anything with that? Move to Kansas? Are you wanting to bore yourself to death? LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, I'm back for awhile now



Hey, glad to see my girlfriends back!   
How ya been?  
Is that hair of yours growing back yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, glad to see my girlfriends back!
> How ya been?
> Is that hair of yours growing back yet?


Well look who it is!  Yeah, your girlfriends back. I couldn't leave her, LOL.

Actually I took a razor to my hair and took everything off! Good thing though is no more black hair. Bad thing is I look like a chemo patient now. LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You into real estate? Doing anything with that? Move to Kansas? Are you wanting to bore yourself to death? LOL


I am a realtor. It is part time right now. Now is also the slow season, so don't count too much for business from it.
Overland Park, Ks. good paying IT jobs...heard the women way out number the men...


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2004)

OK.gonna whore here for a bit to get to 2000


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2004)

1996


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2004)

1997


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2004)

1998


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2004)

1999


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2004)

_Countdown(up) ruined._


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 19, 2004)

Hoes's in the house 

Pepper's officially a Ho2k


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

anybody awake?


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi sweety...

What's going with you?


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 20, 2004)

hey guys, hope you don't mind me popping in here, just looked like the best place to get to know you guys


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi shellspeare


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello Shellspeare and welcome


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

I shall be in Vegas during the 'O.' I'll atleast go to the Expo and anything else that's free.  If anyone wants to meet Aggie, I'll be there. lol


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Hi *Shell* _


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Not much..drank some coffee so now I am hot..

Its gettin hot in here....


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Not much..drank some coffee so now I am hot..
> 
> Its gettin hot in here....


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh earlier post by Dfinest. Got it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

hehe yep, how are you doing aggie?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Okay, have to leave for class in a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I shall be in Vegas during the 'O.' I'll atleast go to the Expo and anything else that's free.  If anyone wants to meet Aggie, I'll be there. lol


dam! Now I am really upset I am not gonna make it this year!
Hiya aggie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

shellspeare said:
			
		

> hey guys, hope you don't mind me popping in here, just looked like the best place to get to know you guys


greetings and welcome!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Hiya Burner. You should come to Vegas. Meet all the IMers. I may be slow on here in a bit. Class starts in 10 min.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

How's it going Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

am good!
Is a day off. I didn't go straight to bed this morning after I got off work, and then allowed myself to sleep in...have eaten, done a little cleaning.
I am gonna watch the season premiere of CSI: Miami, then go to the gym.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

what class have you got tonight?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Intro to Civ. Lit. Paralegal garbage...already have had a year of law school, but familiar circumstances have forced me to re-evaluate things and reapply to law school next year.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

You should come to Vegas and meet us all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

For those going to the 'O,' anyone dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

fine no one answer


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Im here


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

I am eating lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

I havent decided on wether to dress up or not..  JLB will bring my costume if I decide to lol

How are you Denise?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm okay. On break right now. Grandpa went to a nursing home last Friday. Lol, should I dress up as a hooker? lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

P-funk is into hookers 

If thats what you want to be, then do it.. I wont complain   Like I said, im not sure if I will or not.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

lol, I'd make a weird looking hooker. Just an idea though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

How weird. All these IM members meeting in person.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> How weird. All these IM members meeting in person.


alot did it last year...I wsa hoping ot get to go this year, but the finances are just not there...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> lol, I'd make a weird looking hooker. Just an idea though.


I dunno...you could dress up like 'pretty woman'


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

LOL I do have fake suede boots that go up to my thighs. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

and black leather boots that go to my knee


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> LOL I do have fake suede boots that go up to my thighs. lol


sounds like we need PICS!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2004)

Lol, are you still online....Have you made it to the gym yet? I've already gotten out of class and driven home.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey guys.  Its been awhile.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 21, 2004)

Finally at school up here in michigan.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 21, 2004)

Got a decent workout in today.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 21, 2004)

Diet has been shit.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

will


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

this


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

thread


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

come


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

to


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

an


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

end?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

no


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

it


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

won't


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

Are


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

you


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

sure?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey peeps


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

Yo


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Where is lala land?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

Take a guess....LA.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

I believe.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry.. brain.. is... drained..   I hate cardio


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a cold.  And I started PCT today.  Liquid Nolva tastes like ass.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is lala land?



Los Angeles.   The city of Angels, smog, bad drivers, relentless sun and gangs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Your the last person i would expect to be using liquid nolva..  Why no tabs?


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your the last person i would expect to be using liquid nolva..  Why no tabs?



Have some left over from a previous cycle.  When it's finished I'll start the tabs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

What were you running?  Dose?


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What were you running?  Dose?



M1,4ADD 90mg ED
4-AD (trans) 500mg ED
M5AA 20mg pre workout only.

5 week cycle.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Thats quite the mix lol


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

The M1,4ADD target steroid is Dbol with a 15% conversion percentage.  I didn't see any real gains.  The 4-AD/M5AA was good though.  Overall I gained about 7lbs and as I've been taking femara (0.5mg EOD) it shouldn't be water weight.

Next time it's going to be M1T.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you run M-1T yet?


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

No, something I've avoided due to concerns about the effect on liver, lipid profiles, blood pressure etc.   Now I'm thinking 'to hell with it' I'll run a 3 week low dose cycle.

Have you used M1T?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope, havent used anything yet.  But I did stockpile some when they were talking about the ban.
I am in the same boat as P-funk.. Pride keeps me from using anything right now.  I dont want to feel like I have cheated myself.  I havent even been lifting that long.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

I understand.  I've been training on and off since I was 15 (now 32).  This year was the first time I experiemented with any PHs.  After the ban I won't bother with PHs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Thats cool.  I am only 21 so I am going to put off for a bit.  It is good to learn about shit though.

When did you start training seriously?  Or do you still just go on and off?


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

I started training hard at about 16.  At 19 I left for college and it was hard to train consistently.  I picked it back up in my early 20s.  Then I dropped it at about 26 then picked it back up at 29.  I love being in the gym, I'll be training until I can't grip a barbell.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats cool.  I am only 21 so I am going to put off for a bit.  It is good to learn about shit though.
> 
> When did you start training seriously?  Or do you still just go on and off?



I just saw your gallery - looking good bro.  You've made excellent progress, looks like you have great genetics to work with.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks lifted from 16-18 and then quit untill Nov. or so of last year.  Trained for 6-7months, then was put down.  I am back now, and got my diet and shit together.  I hope to see some steady progress.

Where is your pics?


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks lifted from 16-18 and then quit untill Nov. or so of last year.  Trained for 6-7months, then was put down.  I am back now, and got my diet and shit together.  I hope to see some steady progress.
> 
> Where is your pics?



I took some the other day, just need to get my lazy ass over to my desktop PC and download the pics from my camera.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Wireless laptop? lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

wireless laptops rule lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 21, 2004)

but I am about to turn mine off for the night. Later guys.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wireless laptop? lol



Yeah, a couch potatos dream


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I am off of work.  Later


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Eegad!!! Hotels in Vegas are getting pricey for the 'O' weekend.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Best deal probably would be the Tropicana.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Have to get the info from our canceled Southwest flight to Vegas from my dad, so that I can change my flight. I'll get it from him tomorrow. I will also talk to him about booking a room at the Tropicana.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Thats where P booked our room.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

How do you guys find hotels/flights?  Direct to the hotel's/airline's sites or via Sidestep.com or Expedia.com etc etc?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Lol we could all hang out.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> How do you guys find hotels/flights?  Direct to the hotel's/airline's sites or via Sidestep.com or Expedia.com etc etc?




Not sure, as I didnt book the room.  However I would use expedia/travelocity/orbits or any other site that combined the two.  I think you can get a better rate this way.  

Or get an agent.. you may have to pay them, but they can save you big.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

www.vegas.com for the room. I already had an existing ticket to Vegas through Southwest. I am just changing the date.I usually travel through that airline though. www.southwest.com


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

I used to use Orbitz and Expedia but I find I can get better deals going to the hotel's web site directly.

Have you tried Priceline or Hotwire?  I usually like to have greater control over times/location so I don't bother.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

I've tried Travelocity and Expedia for previous trips, but only for hotel. I haven't checked them for those Oct. dates though. Southwest is usually pretty decent with pricing, even full fare tickets. If you are flying out of John Wayne or LAX, it really wouldn't cost all that much to go to Vegas.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I've tried Travelocity and Expedia for previous trips for hotel only. I haven't checked them for those Oct. dates though. Southwest is usually pretty decent with pricing, even full fare tickets. If you are flying out of John Wayne or LAX, it really wouldn't cost all that much to go to Vegas.



I agree.  I take Southwest to Vegas (from Burbank airpoirt) on business trips.  Great price and good service.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

I predominantly use Southwest. During the past year when I was living in San Diego, I became quite assertive with the free for all seating lol.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL.  He who has biggest muscles wins.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya, unfortunately people don't take pity on 5 feet tall Asian chicks lol.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

The choice between a great seat and being courteous is a tough choice in this day and age LOL.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Hell lol, I'll take the seat myself.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

Do you go on many long haul flights?  They are the worst.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Longest flight I've been on has been from SF to Orlando. Lol, I've hit parts of the West Coast, very little of the Midwest, and none of the East Coast. As for out of the country, LOL, I did take a 20 min. trolley ride from San Diego to TJ, but that hardly counts.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

I fly Delta.  Sky miles card member here lol  Longest flight for me was 14+ hours.  With that I learned to sleep real fast on a plane.  So now once I sit down, I am zonked out.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

How long would the SLC to Vegas flight take?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

90mins or so.  Its real fast.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, 39 bucks for flights within Cali on Southwest right now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 90mins or so.  Its real fast.


More time to hit the buffets and strip clubs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

I am not fond of strip clubs   Buffets on the other hand..


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

I wouldn't go to the Bellagio one. It's pricey and not all that great. Of course at the time I went, I had food poisioning from eating oatmeal for breakfast. All I could stomach was a little fruit and some frozen yogurt. My bro wasn't even too enthusiastic and he'll eat anything lol.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Longest flight I've been on has been from SF to Orlando. Lol, I've hit parts of the West Coast, very little of the Midwest, and none of the East Coast. As for out of the country, LOL, I did take a 20 min. trolley ride from San Diego to TJ, but that hardly counts.


I go to Europe once a year.  Being on a 10 hour flight when you're 6'5 in coach is really no joke.  If they offered a general anesthetic for the flight I'd take it.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go to the Bellagio one. It's pricey and not all that great. Of course at the time I went, I had food poisioning from eating oatmeal for breakfast. All I could stomach was a little fruit and some frozen yogurt. My bro wasn't even too enthusiastic and he'll eat anything lol.


The Monte Carlo buffet is great.  I always go there when I'm in Vegas.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn, 6'5" and 5'0", talk about two extremes lol. 

Monte Carlo buffet hmm..OH!!!! Have you been to Lawry's? They have one in Vegas now. I always always always go to the one in Beverly Hills when I am in LA. There's also almost an exact duplicate in SF called House of Prime Rib.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

somebody pack me in their suitcase, i wanna go to the O


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Damn, 6'5" and 5'0", talk about two extremes lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Don't laugh - my wife is 5' 2"!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

Lol ah hell, you should have seen when I met my ex's 6'7" friend.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Damn, 6'5" and 5'0", talk about two extremes lol.
> 
> Monte Carlo buffet hmm..OH!!!! Have you been to Lawry's? They have one in Vegas now. I always always always go to the one in Beverly Hills when I am in LA. There's also almost an exact duplicate in SF called House of Prime Rib.


Not tried Lawry's but I'll look for it on my next trip.  I recently stayed at Mandalay Bay, the House of Blues in there does a great breakfast.  Good for occassions when you're not up for a large buffet.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG, you live in LA and have not been to Lawry's? Of course, you have to be a prime rib fan. The one in Beverly Hills is the first one. 

As for buffets, you usually end up gorging yourself and just feeling sick. My dad has sworn them off because he's been to too many (good and bad), and is through with the whole "eating till you're sick" feeling lol.  Last time I was in Vegas, I stayed at the Bellagio. Very expensive, but excellent is Picasso. I recently had to postpone my Vegas trip which was supposed to be last weekend, and hence the rebooking to late Oct. My dad, his fiance, and I were going to stay at the Venetian. He's really into fine dining. I guess we were going to go to Picasso, Emeril Lagasse's restaurant, and some other place. Lots of good places to eat in Vegas.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> OMG, you live in LA and have not been to Lawry's? Of course, you have to be a prime rib fan. The one in Beverly Hills is the first one.
> 
> As for buffets, you usually end up gorging yourself and just feeling sick. My dad has sworn them off because he's been to too many (good and bad), and is through with the whole "eating till you're sick" feeling lol. Last time I was in Vegas, I stayed at the Bellagio. Very expensive, but excellent is Picasso. I recently had to postpone my Vegas trip which was supposed to be last weekend, and hence the rebooking to late Oct. My dad, his fiance, and I were going to stay at the Venetian. He's really into fine dining. I guess we were going to go to Picasso, Emeril Lagasse's restaurant, and some other place. Lots of good places to eat in Vegas.


Thanks for the tips.  I'll check out Lawry's soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I've tried Travelocity and Expedia for previous trips, but only for hotel. I haven't checked them for those Oct. dates though. Southwest is usually pretty decent with pricing, even full fare tickets. If you are flying out of John Wayne or LAX, it really wouldn't cost all that much to go to Vegas.


I'm working on becoming a referring travel agent. So...the next time ya need a trip, ask me and I can see what I can do for you!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm working on becoming a referring travel agent. So...the next time ya need a trip, ask me and I can see what I can do for you!


ooooh, do I get discounts?


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2004)

You guys still whoring in here?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ooooh, do I get discounts?


oh yeah...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You guys still whoring in here?


what a silly question! Of COURSE we are!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

..and I am on my way to the gym in a couple minutes..


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 23, 2004)

Have a good workout Mike.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 23, 2004)

Jakey, I booked my room at the Tropicana.


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

just got back from the gym-
not a great work out. my right medial delt wsa buggin me, so took it easy.
Also wsa distracted by the shitty music they were playing. I am going to complain tomorrow (when don't have to go to work)
If they can't get better music than the easy listening station..I am going to cancel my membership. It is that bad.
I wrote about the gym experience in the thread: What makes you ill.
well, gotta go get ready for work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't believe this thread was almost on the 3rd page on open chat


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

How are we going to blow up Jakes mailbox like that


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2004)

LoL  I see the emphasis you placed above your avatar, "I am a Man"  
It's a good thing you did that... I'm sure with an avatar like that you will be getting unwanted propositions


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

The women I flirt with thought I was a Lesbian!! LOL, right Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The women I flirt with thought I was a Lesbian!! LOL, right Kerry?



Yes, I confess I thought you were a lesbian... and an ugly one to boot!   
But I finally saw the light... I see now that you are all man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, another kiss from Kerry! What an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The women I flirt with thought I was a Lesbian!! LOL, right Kerry?


hey rock!
welcome t my world! I am a lesbien too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Mike, unfortunately you cannot be a lesbian until you can spell it correctly! LOL


----------



## Randy (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah,  it's spelled Lesbeing...didn't you know that


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah,  it's spelled Lesbeing...didn't you know that


Randy, that's only when your in the "act" of being a lesbian! LOL


----------



## Randy (Sep 28, 2004)

darnit...you're right,  I keep confusing the two


----------



## Randy (Sep 28, 2004)

Well take care Rock....I have to go cut through a couple chapters ... be back later ..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL, can I borrow that book when your finished please


----------



## Randy (Sep 28, 2004)

Why sure buddy, what are friends for


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

hey guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey greeky! Miss you!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

hey rock! how u been sweetie?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Not bad. New job and some new weight, LOL. How are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Old job and some new weight on top of the old weight.  Working on losing all three


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL, I thought I scared you away!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, I thought I scared you away!



you can never scare me away baby grrrrr..    ewwwww


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

Crahshman,


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

are


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

you


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

stronger


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

than


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

rock?


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

I


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

just


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

felt


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

to


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

ask


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

this,


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

to,


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

you,


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

in..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

rock's


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

whoring


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

way


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

isnt


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

it..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

sooo


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

cool


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

doing


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

like


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

this?


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

dear


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

strong


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

crashman?


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

the..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

really


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

nice


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

guy


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

called


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

crashman


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

who


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

came


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

to..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

post


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

here


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

in


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

rock's..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

whoring,..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

thread


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

who...


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

is...


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

also


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

a...


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

very,


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

cool...


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

guy...


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

How


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

do..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

you..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

find


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

this


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

whoring


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

technique?


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

ok ok


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

then..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

see


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

you


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

guys


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

good


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

luck


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

&


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

good    ..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

wishes


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

for...


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

what


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

you     ..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

are


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

doing


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

right


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

now


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

see   ..


----------



## Neutron (Sep 29, 2004)

you  ..


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 29, 2004)

Now you are a weird perv.


----------



## solid10 (Sep 29, 2004)

Yo  Neutron


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

GOD look at those knockers   I cant understand why Neutron would like little boy ass


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

And I would dominate, control, and destroy her 

J/K.. I actually dont like her ass


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2004)

..yeah..and help her work off that ass!


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2004)

What is the point of the string up crack? Might as well just wear nothing  
I should open up a thong shop.. I could make millions... Wouldn't cost me anything for the material (just a few spools of string)


----------



## kvyd (Sep 29, 2004)

How are you guys?


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Good.  You?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

Sigh, debating on canceling Vegas. Things are just getting too expensive. I have to be in SF on Oct. 26 at 7:15 AM for my 7 hour test, so I am going to spend the night  before the exam in a hotel near the test site. Which means, I not only have to miss class Tues., but also Mon. The instructors will also probably be conducting final exam reviews, since they are right after I would be getting back from Vegas. Ugh.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

And I just found out that I'm not going to the Sunday night Niner/Ram game because my dad gave away his two extra tickets.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2004)

Jesus.......


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2004)

I am going to Vegas Thursday night. I can't wait.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2004)

Sucks about the game
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I think it will be a blow out.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2004)

I have way too much money bet on West Virginia and they are sucking ass right now.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2004)

Wake Forest, however, is helping me get SOME of that money back.

BTW, aggies, I am betting heavily on the Rams.

Damn, that game is monday night, isn't it...that would have been cool.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh ya, Rams will win. Niners suck majorly this year. Naw, it's a Sunday night game. My dad has 4 season tickets and the rights. I went to the opener against Atlanta and I have the rest of the home games, including the Seahawk game.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2004)

hey aggies!
Well, thta sux that you can't make 'Vegas, but you have to take care of priorities. I should be there next year, as well sa NT and maybe Butterfly-n-fade can go again too!

Hey...The Broncos pulled thru yesterday...almost lost it...


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

Naw, I'm still going to Vegas Burner. Things will just be really stressful. I'm really busy this whole month.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

I want a sig with NFL flags like Pepper, JerseyDevil, and gr81 have.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

make sure you get lots of pics!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Bump! well cause why not


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Always willing to give Rock a good bump, ain't ya?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

No I ain't


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

And the thread is BACK!! Take that Goal Getter


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And the thread is BACK!! Take that Goal Getter


Are you two competing?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

hello hello


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Are you two competing?


No, but her journal is almost longer than my whore thread, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey there Viv!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, but her journal is almost longer than my whore thread, LOL


That's cause her journal *is* her whore thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

hello rock.. this thread is still alive, but it doesnt get the action it used to


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

That is because you don't visit here enough Greeky


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thought I would throw that out there before Rock does


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey IAD, looks like all that exercise has paid off...you look so young in your avi...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

on a curious note..am watching Survivor right now..why aren't the women bating NAKED! That would make for great ratings!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And the thread is BACK!! Take that Goal Getter


 Awww, rock. i didn't know you cared.

 I'm officially participating in your whore thread, but let it be known that I'm NOT A WHORE!  hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That's cause her journal *is* her whore thread.


 What IS a whore thread?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Where


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

you


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

post


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

whore..


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

You


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

dont


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

just


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

get


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

12k


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

posts


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

overnight.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Few


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Some


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

really


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

funny


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

shit


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

going


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

on


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

at


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Im


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Lately


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

God, I would be so pissed if some tool box impersonated me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

that


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

would


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

be


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

really


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Really


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

g


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

a


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

y


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

totally annoying


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

i


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

have


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

never


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

whored


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

before


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

so


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

i figured


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

now


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

ill


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

start


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

holy balls, you can only post once every 5 second?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

that


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

is


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

shitty


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

and that one was number 200


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

this is 202


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

203


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

204


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

205


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

206


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

this


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

is starting


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

to get


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

boring


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

I am


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

all


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

whored out


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Why is everyone doing this?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Its the "hip" thing to do 

Try reading this from the first few pages


----------



## redspy (Oct 21, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Why is everyone doing this?


To increase their posting counts.  The more posts, the bigger your dick


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

I did, rather I tried.  Made my eyes blur.  Just for a tally then?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Awww, rock. i didn't know you cared.
> 
> I'm officially participating in your whore thread, but let it be known that I'm NOT A WHORE!  hahahaha!


Yeah, I'm soooo special now.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

Ahh, here it is


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Welcome MXQ. Unfortunately I must leave, but if you start posting people will join you


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

If you book them, they will come..lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Welcome MXQ. Unfortunately I must leave, but if you start posting people will join you


 See? here I am. Whoring outside my whoring limits. Trespassing. Breaking and entering...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> See? here I am. Whoring outside my whoring limits. Trespassing. Breaking and entering...


No, you are more than welcome here. Business has been slow lately. Your beauty will bring them back in hordes


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Whores


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, you are more than welcome here. Business has been slow lately. Your beauty will bring them back in hordes


 "Hordes of Whores"

 I smell a new journal name coming on...


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

I am very sad.  Where are these 'whores' you all speak of.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

They are amongst us


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

They're not the fun type of whores.  All these do is


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, so THIS is where we are supposed to whore..ya know, when you at work..and well...dont' wanna work damnit!  Hi GG!  What shall we whore about today?  Let's do girly whoring, get the guys all excited


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi GG!  What shall we whore about today?  Let's do girly whoring, get the guys all excited


Yes, please tell us more of your menstrual cycles.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

or don't....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

k, I won't

Making babies???  Is that a good topic?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah...good subject..
SO...velvet..how do YOU make babies?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...good subject..
> SO...velvet..how do YOU make babies?



Well I've only made one, so I'm by no means, an expert!  But I have a really good time practicing


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> They're not the fun type of whores. All these do is


That sucks. Makes me very sad.  Bring on the Whores.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well I've only made one, so I'm by no means, an expert!  But I have a really good time practicing


How 'bout that...i've been practicing too!
Not lately though. 

So...any idea of when you got preggers? On a romantic weekend / vacation? Tuesday night after the news? do you know? Were y'all trying or did it just happen?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd love to whore about making babies, but i've never made one! I've practiced the technique though, so I think when I'm ready, I'll be successful at producing results (cute, quiet, smart ones, I hope).


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd love to whore about making babies, but i've never made one! I've practiced the technique though, so I think when I'm ready, I'll be successful at producing results (cute, quiet, smart ones, I hope).


so...um....is the part where I make the remark:
I dunno if I can take your word on your technique...maybe I need a demonstration...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...um....is the part where I make the remark:
> I dunno if I can take your word on your technique...maybe I need a demonstration...


hahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha damn you're good.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

yes...yes I am ....feel free for a personal demonstration when you get here....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How 'bout that...i've been practicing too!
> Not lately though.
> 
> So...any idea of when you got preggers? On a romantic weekend / vacation? Tuesday night after the news? do you know? Were y'all trying or did it just happen?



OHHHHHHHHHHHH boy, now there's a can o worms I really shouldn't open


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2004)

oh, butt..you must!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

This was buried in the 5th page!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not acceptable


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

bout time for me to go home


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

won't be back till monday


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

maybe i can reach 15,000 real quick though


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

my arm is killing me


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

outta the gym again I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

had my interview today


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

pretty sure I'll accept the job


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

if that for good or bad, don't know yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

but it's good money


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

and good experience


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

and a great title


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

how can i say no?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

doing cardio this weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

sat and sun


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

i'm no longer actively bodybuilding


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

story for another time


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

anyone around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

still need to drive back to the building


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

gonna be a busy weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

i hate busy weekends


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 29, 2004)

brainfloss


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hahaha. Wasn't easy to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

You get new drizzt book?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

I still need the last one for the Dark Tower


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

2 more posts


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 29, 2004)

not yet, I'm reading something else right now, and then I'm gonna get back into the series.  Might read back up on thousand orcs and lone drow first.   you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Alright, bye!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 29, 2004)

bye 15,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> not yet, I'm reading something else right now, and then I'm gonna get back into the series.  Might read back up on thousand orcs and lone drow first.   you?


Not yet. Want to finish the Dark Tower series first. Just finished the other two over the summer though so I won't reread them.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 29, 2004)

well dammit now you can't leave work till you get 16,000


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

ok Rock whats up ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Not activeely BBing anymore ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

New job , same company ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Gary. I'll explain all in my new journal on Monday. Still working out, just not with goals in mind or stressing over every little detail anylonger. Does that kinda make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> New job , same company ?


Yep. Don't know why they want ME LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't plan to have a plan any longer for the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

I want to try training by instinct and desire and for fun.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary. I'll explain all in my new journal on Monday. Still working out, just not with goals in mind or stressing over every little detail anylonger. Does that kinda make sense?


cool !


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 30, 2004)

Ya'll suck.  I'm online at the Las Vegas airport. I met Jodi, Jill, Jodie & Craig, PreMier, P-funk, and  Britchick.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ya'll suck.  I'm online at the Las Vegas airport. I met Jodi, Jill, Jodie & Craig, PreMier, P-funk, and  Britchick.


 We suck but you're online saying hi to us! hahahahaha!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ya'll suck.  I'm online at the Las Vegas airport. I met Jodi, Jill, Jodie & Craig, PreMier, P-funk, and  Britchick.


Hey!
<ahem> stay away from Premeir! You're Mine!

Havea great time!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 30, 2004)

Lol, already went and am back home Mike. I had to come home today because I have finals Monday and Wednesday. I got so much free shit at the expo lol. Jodi's man Scott and Jake took turns helping me carry one of my bags. Ugh. I am so sick of protein bars and shakes.  I did score me a couple Redline RTDs though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> We suck but you're online saying hi to us! hahahahaha!


Ya, because I was killing time at the airport on my way home.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 30, 2004)

I must say though, I was impressed with this protein pudding InStone is coming out with in January too. Only 2 carbs per serving. I liked the vanilla more than chocolate which is suprising, because I'm a chocolate kind of gal.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh ya, I'll probably post the few pics I took tomorrow. Dad's fiance has company over and I'm tired as hell. I haven't slept in a week because of stress.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2004)

hey!
Welcome back! Hope you had a great time!
Can't wait for the pics! I'm whooped too! So, I'm off to bed myself!
Talk to you soon!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 31, 2004)

Already posted the pics. And since coming home, my grandpa has been put in the hospital and my grandma has deteriorated enormously in one week. She's basically senile.
*Correction, senility is basically the cognitive slowing process as you get older. My grandmother probably has Alzheimer's disease like my grandfather now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

sorry to hear the bad news aggie


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks GBC. You don't even know the half of what's been going on in my life. What I choose to share on here is only a mere fraction of what has been happening.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

*hugs* do ur best to stay strong, and remember that nothing comes of worrying.. everything will be ok eventually 

good luck on your big test


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

My grandma had altzimers before she died... its a horrible thing 
Stay strong aggies


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey girls and guys how's everyone!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I want to try training by instinct and desire and for fun.



F$%K yer funny, you postaholic!

That's where I am..it's a great place to be if you've been anal for a long time...Good luck...see you in your new journal


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Already posted the pics. And since coming home, my grandpa has been put in the hospital and my grandma has deteriorated enormously in one week. She's basically senile.
> *Correction, senility is basically the cognitive slowing process as you get older. My grandmother probably has Alzheimer's disease like my grandfather now.


Hey!
I just the pics! Very nice!
I'm sorry to hear what you are going thru. My grandfather had Alzheimer's before he passed.
My father occasionally forgets some small things, so we say he as half-heimers.
I hope it isn't hereditary. I'd never want to be a burden on my family or lose the memories that shape my life.
Keep your chin up, kiddo-


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> F$%K yer funny, you postaholic!
> 
> That's where I am..it's a great place to be if you've been *anal* for a long time...Good luck...see you in your new journal


You don't have to tell Rock about being anal, he just had this meeting with Iain recently.......


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> My grandma had altzimers before she died... its a horrible thing
> Stay strong aggies


Thanks Ris.  My grandpa has been living with Alzheimer's for the past 20 years. I've never known him to be completely coherent in my lifetime.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You don't have to tell Rock about being anal, he just had this meeting with Iain recently.......




a la Johnnny


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> *hugs* do ur best to stay strong, and remember that nothing comes of worrying.. everything will be ok eventually
> 
> good luck on your big test


Thanks again Greekie. I took that 7 hour test last Tuesday. I don't find out the results till December. I was in Vegas from Thursday to Saturday. Today and Wednesday I have finals. After those, I have to research new car insurance, work on all my law school applications and personal statement, and look for a job/internship. I basically have not slept in 2 weeks due to stress and there's a lot going on in my life right now. I appreciate your kind words though.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

jeez...u dont seem to have enough to do...you should take on some extra responsibilities...
I bet you did great on that exam! ANd good luck on these two finals!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Lol, thanks Mike. How are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

am doing ok!
Just enjoying my day off..about to jump into the shower, go to Sams for some stuff..then make my way to the gym before it gets too crowded. You kow..it's national 'benching day'....
I wanted to go last night, but I had a killer headache...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> am doing ok!
> Just enjoying my day off..about to jump into the shower, go to Sams for some stuff..then make my way to the gym before it gets too crowded. You kow..it's national 'benching day'....
> I wanted to go last night, but I had a killer headache...



ha ha, too funny...I've noticed that at my gym too, everyone is benching on MOndays..then again, so do I


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I am going to switch to doing legs on day 1. (Mondays) so I can alleviate that. Plus, wil lgive them more days to rest before IN go snow boarding!
Ever try to crank down a mountain on wobbly legs?
Not fun!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

according to redspy, the more I post the bigger my dick gets


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

time


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

to


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

whore


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

it


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

up


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

im at 254, lets go for 300


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

256


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

257


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

258


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

259


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

260, this is slow going


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

261


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

262


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

263


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

264


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

265


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

266


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

267


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

268


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

whoring is boring, 269


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

270


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

271


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

272


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

273


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

274


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

275


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

276


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

how the hell do people whore up to thousands of posts? this is boring shit, oh and 277


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

278


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

279


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

280


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

281


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

282


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

283


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

284


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

285


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

286


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

287


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

288


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

289


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

290, almost there


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

291


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

292


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

293


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

294


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

295


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

296


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

297


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

298


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

299


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

300 biatches!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2004)

300 may be meager numbers compared to many of you but im the man now, oh and 301


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2004)

303


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

1


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

2


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

3


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

4


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

7


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

11


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

13


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

14


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

15


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

16


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

17


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

18


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

19


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

20


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

21


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

22


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

23


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

24


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

25


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

26


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

27


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

28


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

29


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

30


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

31


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

32


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

33


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

34


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

35


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

36


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

37


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

38


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

39


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

40


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

41


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

42


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

43


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

44


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

45


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

46


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

47


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

48


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

49


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

50


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

51


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

52


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

53


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

54


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

55


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

56


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

57


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

58


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

59


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

60


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

61


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> according to redspy, the more I post the bigger my dick gets


well, if that were true, parts of me would arrive about 5 minutes before the rest of me..


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2004)

69


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey, there is some nice whoring going on in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice number whoring!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2004)

I missed all you whores. Glad to be back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

we're glad your back!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

ok..where did eveyone go? 
sheesh! I'm gonna go watch TV...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2004)

1 whore present and accounted for. Reporting for duty.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

...and what duty is that???
dam...and I have to go to the gym...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2004)

spicing things up


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

hey...u are almost nekikid....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> spicing things up


Thank you very much


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2004)

you're very welcome.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2004)

can we get a reverse angle on that pic...puh-lease?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 4, 2004)

That is one very nice photo!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Back on page 3 people


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not very good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

still have 161 pages to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got a little time to kill


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

gonna be boring...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

got cardio tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm going


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

to leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

if noone


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

comes in


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

here sometime


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

very, very


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

very


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

soon


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Kerry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I feel like it's been along time since we've talked.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Other than "hi".


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

What are you up to other than talking to yourself in your journal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gonna watch a movie tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

How's school?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What are you up to other than talking to yourself in your journal?


I'm supposed to be doing Vehicle Patrol, LOL. Hey, noone else was talking to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

am I going to fast? LOL


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

So why aren't you doing it?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> am I going to fast? LOL



Yes, I am still trying to figure out which of your journals I am supposed to be in... you are such a whore! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

because I'm whoring


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> because I'm whoring



See what I mean?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, I am still trying to figure out which of your journals I am supposed to be in... you are such a whore! lol


Hey now. I'm not whoring in my other journal LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> See what I mean?!


It's just been so long. I have all this whore energy to expound


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

So do you have any plans to compete again any time soon?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

And you don't whore in YOUR journal? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So do you have any plans to compete again any time soon?


No, I decided to quit plans for that, other than this IM comp.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And you don't whore in YOUR journal? LOL



Who me whore?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

what about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Who me whore?!


Uh-huh!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, I decided to quit plans for that, other than this IM comp.



Why quit?  Good luck with the IM comp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

My life just got too complicated and I didn't need the added stress of making gains, of diet and worrying about my elbow right now.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Gottcha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Your not in the IM Comp anymore right?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Well after my daughter's performance this weekend I am now having to deal with her 'stardom'! lol  So she got offered the opportunity to do another show, the Provincials, now my trainers are kinda ticked that she's been stolen because they wanted her back... omg, the drama! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your not in the IM Comp anymore right?



No I bailed, in light of the fact I am preparing for Nationals and won't start cutting 'til the IM comp ends.  Thing is I could do it and see where I am at but I am too freaking competitive and would prob end up trying to cut early.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

LOL, that's funny!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> spicing things up


_I don´t enter here much but somehow I entered it. Great  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No I bailed, in light of the fact I am preparing for Nationals and won't start cutting 'til the IM comp ends.  Thing is I could do it and see where I am at but I am too freaking competitive and would prob end up trying to cut early.


I understand. Wish you were still in it, but I have a better chance with you out, LOL  I'm not taking it too seriously. I'll do my best, but I'll do that regardless, I'm not changing anything FOR the comp like I would a normal Competition.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too bad though Kerry. We coulda exchange personal, private progress pics secretly...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey V! Alot of good pics in here actually!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Too bad though Kerry. We coulda exchange personal, private progress pics secretly...



Ha ha... who said you need a comp to do that?!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey V! Alot of good pics in here actually!


_I will pay more attention.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh, your right. OK, start sending, LOL


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, your right. OK, start sending, LOL



Why me?  You go... set the precedent.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I will pay more attention.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Why me?  You go... set the precedent.


Because yours are MUCH better, LOL


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

I think I should be the judge of that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't think your computer screen is large enough to bring up a pic of me, LOL


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't think your computer screen is large enough to bring up a pic of me, LOL



Okay, my mind went straight to the gutter!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Haha, not what I meant. But ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

am i alone again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have much longer here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

gotta go back to work so I can go home


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

and I just sneezed


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

what cardio do i want to do tomorrow?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

and kerry never said goodbye, sniff


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm kinda thirsty now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

When's the last time Jake was in here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm leaving soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I mean it this time


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm outta water


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

and my nose is runny


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

whoops, just sneezed again


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah guys post some of your pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I must be allergic to being alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

You post more of yours RockG and we'll post some


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

promise


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I need to lose 20 lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I can do that eating pizza and beer right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

'bout time to order more supplements


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

seriously, where is everyone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

and yet another sneeze


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

hope i don't get any of you sick, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

'bout time to head back


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, I was afk sorry.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll fire up the scanner soon.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Need to get some work done myself... I guess! lol
Talk to you later David.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

i have pics of my kids and i just got a very pretty dog a rottie-dobie mix....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, I was afk sorry.


That's ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Need to get some work done myself... I guess! lol
> Talk to you later David.


See you sexy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I'll fire up the scanner soon.


Alright, let's get to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2004)

hello.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey there! So where are those pics?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)

get back to work


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2004)

okay digging pics out 
scanner set up...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

I did get back to work Iain. LOL. I actually work now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay digging pics out
> scanner set up...


Alright, I'm all ready


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

All ready.. to whore!?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

I saw Vanity around the other day.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

He ofcourse didnt bother to stop by here..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

I haven't seen vanity in awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

I"m starting to get hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

20 min left to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

I think Rockgazers teasing with me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Are you talking to yourself again David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah Kerry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

I like your new avi


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Howya doing?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like your new avi



Thanks.


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

I think it sucks


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm doing good, eating again... I feel like I never stop! lol
Actually figuring out what I am gonna do this weekend, kids are away and Rod will be working, that's just a given, so I am free to do as I please and this weekend instead of cleaning I am thinking I should do something fun!


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for getting my back in that "midget" thread, Brit!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I think it sucks



Thanks


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting my back in that "midget" thread, Brit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well if your free Kerry, come on down


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Did she really get your back Var?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well if your free Kerry, come on down



Hmmm... okay Bob.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Bob?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

alright, just read the midget thread, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

am i alone again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

guess I am


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Bob?!?



you said "come on down", Price Is Right, Bob Barker... nm! lol   
It was a lame stab at humour anyway.
Actually thinking I might go watch Bridgette Jones The Edge of Reason by myself on Sunday afternoon and get a big bag of popcorn.  Maybe do a little Christmas shopping before the stores get too busy.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

No, you're not alone I am just slow! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh, I get the bob now, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Isn't Bridget Jones just a repeat of the first movie? Looks like it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Isn't Bridget Jones just a repeat of the first movie? Looks like it.



Well sorta, I mean it's just about a girls life! lol
The book was bloody funny though, Helen Fielding is a riot!  
A lot gets lost in the movie. 
Total chick flick... I should take Patrick!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well sorta, I mean it's just about a girls life! lol
> The book was bloody funny though, Helen Fielding is a riot!
> A lot gets lost in the movie.
> Total chick flick... I should take Patrick!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm


LOL, is that the work you had to go do?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm



I am laughing but I don't know why!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, is that the work you had to go do?



No, I finished it   Now I am going to sit here for a few hrs before I do more.

http://www.fat-pie.com/salad2.htm

http://www.fat-pie.com/salad3.htm

http://www.fat-pie.com/salad4.htm

Those are the most disturbing flash toons that I have ever seen..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I am laughing but I don't know why!



I think with some of the 'slang' a British person wrote it


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think with some of the 'slang' a British person wrote it



Certainly sounded British and you know what those Brits are like with their weird humour!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

After seeing those, they are MORE than weird.. they are fucked!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> After seeing those, they are MORE than weird.. they are fucked!



ROFL... I just got done with "Nettles", that was just wrong... but damn funny!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*NEVER SAY TO A COP 

1. I can't reach my license unless you hold my beer. (OK in Texas) 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*2. Sorry, Officer, I didn't realize my radar detector wasn't plugged in.

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*3.Aren't you the guy from the Village People? 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*4. Hey, you must've been doin' about 125 mph to keep up with me. Good job! 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*5. Are You Andy or Barney? 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*6. I thought you had to be in relatively good physical condition to be a police officer. 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*7. You're not gonna check the trunk, are you? 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*8. I pay your salary! 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*9. Gee, Officer! That's terrific. The last officer only gave me a warning, too! 



*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*10. Do you know why you pulled me over? Okay, just so one of us does. 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*11. I was trying to keep up with traffic. Yes, I know there are no other cars around.. That's how far ahead of me they are. 

*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

*12. When the Officer says "Gee Son....Your eyes look red, have you been drinking?" You probably shouldn't respond with,"Gee Officer your eyes look glazed, have you been eating doughnuts?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone still up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

C'mon, someone has to be around


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll be nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm here till  6 in the morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Been reading Max OT


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Very interestine


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

thats the fancy way to spell interesting


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I know at least Premi is around


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Someone call my name


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I knew you were around LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

what's up buddy? Still at work?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi David.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Yea, still here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Kerry. Cool, 2 of the best people on IM in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

How much longer at work?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Correction, 3 of the best people.

About 2hrs left.  I need to eat in a few.  You pulling nights?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pulling nights. Working about 80hr this week.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

How do you go to the gym working that much>?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

what are you eating? I've got salads to eat tonight


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Going to eat 10oz ground beaf, 2 cups brown rice, 2 cups broccoli.

Do you have time to eat all your meals at your job?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't leave Jake, everyone here would miss you.   

David, it was a fleeting hello, I can't stop my daughter has run me a 'special' bath... god, I hate to think what _that_ entails, she's probably been creative with food colouring again or some such thing; if I'm really lucky she might even stay in the bathroom with me for the duration of it and sing me every song that is going to be in this years Christmas concert.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How do you go to the gym working that much>?!


Doing HIIT helps that. When I work long hours on the weekend I usually don't go to the gym though.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Damn, I erased that post..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Going to eat 10oz ground beaf, 2 cups brown rice, 2 cups broccoli.
> 
> Do you have time to eat all your meals at your job?


Yeah, I've got time. That's quite a bit your eating, LOL. Do you cook your broccoli? I can't eat rice anymore, stuff makes me sick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't leave Jake, everyone here would miss you.
> 
> David, it was a fleeting hello, I can't stop my daughter has run me a 'special' bath... god, I hate to think what _that_ entails, she's probably been creative with food colouring again or some such thing; if I'm really lucky she might even stay in the bathroom with me for the duration of it and sing me every song that is going to be in this years Christmas concert.


Oh  I'll miss you  But I'll probably be on every night until next Wed


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got time. That's quite a bit your eating, LOL. Do you cook your broccoli? I can't eat rice anymore, stuff makes me sick.



Yea, I REALLY hate brown rice.. but its a cheap source of carbs.  Yea, the broccoli is steamed, then mixed in tupperware with the meat.  I eat the rice by itself.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

> Damn, I erased that post..



Typical that I would be the one to see it... sorry.  



> Oh  I'll miss you  But I'll probably be on every night until next Wed



Oh apparently I still have a few minutes... cool, it would be good to catch up with ya in one of the next few nights, haven't really chatted to you in a while.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

that'd be cool kerry


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

what post did I miss?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

what other carbs do you eat Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Oatmeal for breakfeast, and sometimes I will substitute brown rice, for basmati rice, or sweet potato.  If I feel like I need more carbs on the weekend, I will eat pasta, but thats not often.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Alright time for me to split.
Goodnight guys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

G'night Kerry, see you tomorrow night


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I eat quite a bit of whole grain bread lately or pitas. So much easier and tastes better


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Alright time for me to split.
> Goodnight guys.



I like kisses 

Goodnight.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I eat quite a bit of whole grain bread lately or pitas. So much easier and tastes better



I ate whole grain bread this weekend, it had PB and banana's on it lol 

I like the tase of the food I eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

What's the fat content on your ground beef?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

I bought it from a guy when I was in Idaho.  Its super lean.. maybe like 4%.  I will NEVER buy it like this again.  There is no fat in it, so its like a blob.. and it wont stay together very well, to cook on the grill.  I only paid 1.25$ a pound for it though.  Im happy I only bought 20lbs instead of the 50 I was going to


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

vBulletin Message said:
			
		

> Sorry, you can not add yourself to your own buddy list.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Damn... alone.  Just like in real life


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Haha, sorry Jake. I had to do something. That beef doesn't sound to good, LOL. I just cooked over 30lbs of chicken breasts on Sunday. Ugh!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Damn, thats a shit ton of chicken.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Took me about 4 hours to cook and cut it all up.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

How long will it stay good for?  I usually cook mine the day of the feast   I eat about 10-14oz of breast a day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I used to do that too but I eat way too much chicken for that. I eat prob 24-30 oz a day. I freeze the chicken after I cook it and then take out what I'll eat the day before. All that chicken will hopefully last just over a week.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Good god man.  Red meat is cheaper than chicken, well atleast the shitty little steaks I buy are.  They dont have any fat, so when you cook them, they get all dry and chewy 
Or cant you eat red meat?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

turkey vs chicken? bb wise which is better? i love turkey.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

I eat red meat sometimes. But say a package of chicken goes for about $17 (5 chicken breasts i think). I wait until it's a day or 2 before expiration, then the store marks it down to like $5-6 and I buy as much as I can. Very cheap that way


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> turkey vs chicken? bb wise which is better? i love turkey.


Both are very good, but the best is the pic you posted in another thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Alright, now i'm starting to get tired


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

i cook whole turkeys n pick all the meat off n eat it all week. i like dark meat best even tho i think it's fatter. i love brown rice n don't get people who think it's gross. cooking it takes 45 minutes but just don't wait until you are starving to eat. n btw the butt pic?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

My stomach doens't like brown rice. But then again that was all I ate for over a year (not literally). The turkey idea sounds good, that tastes the best I think. And oh yeah, definately the butt pic


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

sweet potatoes are good, you can cook them ahead too. i just have a half but guys could eat a lot more. i eat tons of spinach too i love it. old fashioned oatmeal with yogurt.....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Marcia!  
See ya later David, im off of work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Marcia!
> See ya later David, im off of work.


See ya tomorrow Jake. Have a good night


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sweet potatoes are good, you can cook them ahead too. i just have a half but guys could eat a lot more. i eat tons of spinach too i love it. old fashioned oatmeal with yogurt.....


How do you cook them ahead? I eat alot of oatmeal, but not with yoghurt. And I eat alot of raw spinach in my salad.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

just bake a bunch n put em in the fridge. they are even good cold sorta like guilt free pumpkin pie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Bakem? Do you mash them or skin them first?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Rock! Quit whoring around


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey there Cman. What are you doing still up and what meds do you take?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Cman. What are you doing still up and what meds do you take?


About a dozen for athsma and one for ******** called paxal.
So I don't Ted Bundy out.lol


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

and i work nights, so when i get home i stay up. today was my friday so got next 4 days off.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Did you see the beheaded pic? sad huh


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

You work strictly nights? Yeah, I've seen the pic before. don't need to see it again.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You work strictly nights? Yeah, I've seen the pic before. don't need to see it again.


well i have two jobs. one teaching enginneering classes in the evenings at a local college and the other  at the ice plant in engineering. get off around 2 or 3. left early today cause I can. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

So I guess you know something about engineering, LOL. Are they both part time or full time?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So I guess you know something about engineering, LOL. Are they both part time or full time?


Ice plant 40 to 70 hrs week, school is 6 to 15 houre a week but really good pay.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

cool sounds like your busy!


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Yup. Im getting too weak to keep up at the ice plant so i am gonna do a cycle to get some strength back. some of the bolts there are bogger than my hands.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Been sick so long I have lost alot.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

When I go to post my pics, how do i go about it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

if you have your board option set on advanced most times you just copy n paste. if that won't work use a host i use imageshack http://www.imageshack.us/ go here and follow direction i use the url just paste it in your reply.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

I think he already figured it out


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, happy thanksgiving


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm surprised people are on today


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

working 12 and 16 hour days for the next 17 days straight


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

that's the benefit of being cleared, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Not much to do tonigth


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

I should get to 16,000 soon


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

what up??


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

HEY PETEY!!! I miss talking with ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

How you doing buddy?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

hmmmmph i only just got 7000


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah me 2 workin at gym toda


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Too much whoring in your journal LOL


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

i like my journal, my buds hang there


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Working on Thanksgiving? LOL I know, your an Aussie. Should be eating some Kangaroo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i like my journal, my buds hang there


Haha, ALOT!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

damn slow puter


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mine's still broken  Getting a new one for Christmas


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

we dont have TG....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

i have a very long story about mine....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

You can still be thankful


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i have a very long story about mine....


Porn mess it up like mine? LOL


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

guy put dogey parts in it to get it goin while insurance came through he picked it up on wed was supposed to last friday and was supposed to have it back yesterday but not yet....
Thats why i call him no show Joe...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You can still be thankful


I almost always am


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Porn mess it up like mine? LOL


No it was lightning..... i swears it was


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

that sucks buddy. have you heard from him?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No it was lightning..... i swears it was


Uh-huh. Sometimes it _feels_ like lightning


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

so your eating alot today??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> that sucks buddy. have you heard from him?


No but he's like that.... i'll prolly get it next wed....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

No, I'm at work. Just a quick meal with family to appease, got my salads and tuna for the rest of the night


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Hmmmm like lightning...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, I'm at work. Just a quick meal with family to appease, got my salads and tuna for the rest of the night


Hmmm salad and tuna....   I love bulking


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwwww.... I can't wait till I get a new computer, LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

the salad and tuna are seperate  I can't figure my diet out for HIT training.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Gotta be the best site on the net


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

I think i am in love with her


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your making me fall in love with her, LOL. Can't go to that site from work, but do all the clothes stay on her? LOL


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes unfortuntately.... www.wickedweasel.com


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

need more


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Darn it!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Sharni is hot


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

how come your workin??


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Those are NICE!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

pics too much for you bud....?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> how come your workin??


I work Homeland security now so someone needs to be on duty 24/7.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> pics too much for you bud....?


Just had to recover! LOL. We had a fire alarm going off.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

oh there you are.....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

oh i thought it was a lighting strike


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

its gettin hot in here.... lol


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

screwwd over some cleints today...
they thought that i wouldn't train them as hard as Mick but they were all cryin by the end


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

i love infilcting pain on the girls especially


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

All Micks clients have got shitty form though...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

They hate it when i correct them....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

but it's my neck if they get hurt


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

so correct form and w8's ar ea must if you train with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

I bet your an awesome trainer. I'd love to w/o some with you


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

_*GOOD LORD!!!*_


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

gotta figure out these alarms. I'll be back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your going to get me in trouble Pete, LOL!!!!! J/K, keepem coming!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I bet your an awesome trainer. I'd love to w/o some with you


I _will_ be an awesome trainer, free PT's for a month for you while your here.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your going to get me in trouble Pete, LOL!!!!! J/K, keepem coming!


you assssked for it...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Just finding something worthy of you Dave


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

*I love shots like this*


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

The ass shots are my favorite too! Excuse me while I grab some lotion and go to the bathroom, um I mean I'll be back, LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

*She wants you Dave*


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The ass shots are my favorite too! Excuse me while I grab some lotion and go to the bathroom, um I mean I'll be back, LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

*Now this is to hit!!!! *


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

better cool it for a bit  *phew*


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, no cooling, LOL


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Gotta bail need to "pass a mental block"
Then crawl under the gym..... don't ask.... may be back in a few... hrs that is


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

alright, have fun LOL. Hope to see you later.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

hey why aren't these pics in my thread? no fair... i need a crying smiley.....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey there Kerry. How's it going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey why aren't these pics in my thread? no fair... i need a crying smiley.....


Got all kinds of good pics in these 900 pages


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Good... you're back from the bathroom I see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL, doesn't take me long


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL me either... wow, the things we have in common.   
Happy Thanksgiving by the way!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, we're a perfect match LOL 

Right back atchu. Doing anything fun tonight?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, we're a perfect match LOL
> 
> Right back atchu. Doing anything fun tonight?



Well it's not Thanksgiving here but I just put up the kids Christmas tree with them whilst we watched The Year Without A Santa Claus! lol  It was fun, except dealing with the Christmas lights which is always a pain in the ass! Ugh! lol


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Cant remember what i did last night....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Cant remember what i did last night....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Like that one hey....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah that was good.   
Hi Rissole.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Went fishing the other day...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

On a roll today


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice catch


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

How are we all then??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

I like bike riding


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

I would wax that ass... SHOW ME WHAT YOUR WORKIN WITH!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I like bike riding


oh..to be reincarnated as her seat...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

C'mon, more pics


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Sheesh what a tough crowd...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Game of footy anyone??


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

is that a hint....?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

lol no just thought it was cute.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

Bump 

Since you are now on days...

You may as well do something productive


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

Now get to it Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the bump. I didn't see Spikes last contribution


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

I only get red X's  from spikes last post


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Awww, I'm so sorry Iain. They are very GOOD!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

This was on page 7!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Unacceptable


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Jake's catching up to my posts


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh you did bump it.  I will post pics in a few


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I love my new IPOD!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

No nudes though tonight. I'm at work


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Im at work too.. no nudes.  I like 'classy' pics better anyway.. leavs more to the imagination   afk


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Your about little over 2,000 posts behind me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

So I'll whore a bit till you get done


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I can do this at home now again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

We need to get people in here again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

anyone heard from Ris lately?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hope he's alright


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

New page


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

This is going to fill up my mailbox again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

just deleted 6,000 emails


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

another 90 hours this week


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm getting tired of this now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

paycheck is good though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

can't argue that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

My arm is hurting a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

but not too bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I need to study some tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Where are some good lyric sites?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Still haven't heard from that person's car I hit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone around?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

150 more pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

but not tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

maybe tomorrow night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Wonder if Rob will ever shut this thread down


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think it should be a sticky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Lot of good information in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

and dirt on people


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

If Johnnny ever came in here though I'd leave it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I need to do more work on my tat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

maybe at the end of the month


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm kinda tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

with 10 hours left to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

what to do tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

And I need to lose 20lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

also need to update my sig


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm happy with my squat today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

need to work more on my back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

148 more pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll go running tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I had to cut my hair off again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Some had grown out but then the haircutter messed it up and made me look like a monk, so snip, snip.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

Rock is a whore.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

Rock is a whore still.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think in order to post here, people have to have a pic of themselves


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

Rock is monk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Du510!!


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

Rock is a bald monk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rock is monk.


Not any longer. I'm back to looking like yoda


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

what's happening buddy?


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Du510!!


Werd.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> what's happening buddy?


Not too much. Still not workin out. Ive decided to join the gym at work, even though its a really corporate, low weight gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have a good christmas?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I hate those gyms!


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

Ive been following your journal, how is powerlifting going? You enjoy it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

We have one in one of our buildings. I could bench all the plates they have and that is sad, LOL.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have a good christmas?


Ya it was pretty good. It sucked that I was sick for it, but it was good to see everyone and eat like a pig. 

How was yours?


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> We have one in one of our buildings. I could bench all the plates they have and that is sad, LOL.


I havent even checked out the plates. But I did notice the biggest dumbell is a fifty-pounder. Watch out for this guy. 

Im hoping I could work myself a good workout on the machines I have. HIT is pretty good at using lower weights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I do enjoy it so far, wish I was w/o out with someone though to watch my form. Elbow is surviving so far. Numbers are slowly going up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Mine was alright. Worked through it. 97 hours that week. 91 this week. Got an IPOD though and a new computer


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I do enjoy it so far, wish I was w/o out with someone though to watch my form. Elbow is surviving so far. Numbers are slowly going up.


Good, thats what matters. You getting any size along with the numbers?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Maybe you could get some bands if they have free weights.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mine was alright. Worked through it. 97 hours that week. 91 this week. Got an IPOD though and a new computer


Damn thats a lotta hours. I hope youre gettin paid by the hour. 

What kind of computer?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Good, thats what matters. You getting any size along with the numbers?


I've noticed a big difference in my shoulders (which I really need) from the new bench form I think. Other than that I'm trying to slim down so it's hard to tell. I'm got more veins coming out on my arms though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Damn thats a lotta hours. I hope youre gettin paid by the hour.
> 
> What kind of computer?


I am getting hourly, whew!  Pretty easy job though to pull that overtime with, just miss doing other things. It's a HP.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've noticed a big difference in my shoulders (which I really need) from the new bench form I think. Other than that I'm trying to slim down so it's hard to tell. I'm got more veins coming out on my arms though.


So what youre saying is your right forearm is wicked developed? And your left is lagging behind?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

When I start my new job it'll be just 40hr a week except in case of emergencies.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Actually the left, never could do it right handed- that's for the magazine LOL.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I am getting hourly, whew!  Pretty easy job though to pull that overtime with, just miss doing other things. It's a HP.


Nice. Id give you some shit if you worked that much on salary.


I jsut bought an HP in August.... Whats your specs? I got mine at a local circuit city.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When I start my new job it'll be just 40hr a week except in case of emergencies.


good = more gym time, family time
bad = less money


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't know the specs off hand. I'm not that computer literate  It's pretty nice though for what I do. My new job will be salary.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> good = more gym time, family time
> bad = less money


Actually the job is paying $20,000 more than I'm making now. So I'm hoping it evens out (not getting overtime).


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

Umm... Is is silver? LOL. Fast?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

How do you like your HP? We got ours at Bestbuy. I like CircuitCity better.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Actually the job is paying $20,000 more than I'm making now. So I'm hoping it evens out (not getting overtime).


Fuckin-eh. Nice job. Congrats.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Umm... Is is silver? LOL. Fast?


Haha, Black. And it is fast. Porn comes quickly now


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How do you like your HP? We got ours at Bestbuy. I like CircuitCity better.


I love it. I had a compaq for 4 years before that, and it finally shit the bed in august. There was no way around it, i had to get a new one. 

But ya, this one is great. My old one had 20 gig hard drive, this has 160 gig. My old one was .5 gigahertz, this one is 3 gigahertz. My old one was 120 meg RAM, this one is 512 (expandable to 1024). So ya, its a huge improvement.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Fuckin-eh. Nice job. Congrats.


Thanks, it was a BIG break for me. But right now I'm way over my head when I work there (working both jobs right now).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey there sexy! ( Not you DU510)


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks, it was a BIG break for me. But right now I'm way over my head when I work there (working both jobs right now).


Ohhh. That would explain the crazy hours. Your new job in the same field?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, Black. And it is fast. Porn comes quickly now



EEEEWWWWW!!!! 

What comes quickly?  haha


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there sexy! ( Not you DU510)


Try the right hand, to even it out.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

i think his new black pc gets his porn up quickly


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i think his new black pc gets his porn up quickly


Huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I love it. I had a compaq for 4 years before that, and it finally shit the bed in august. There was no way around it, i had to get a new one.
> 
> But ya, this one is great. My old one had 20 gig hard drive, this has 160 gig. My old one was .5 gigahertz, this one is 3 gigahertz. My old one was 120 meg RAM, this one is 512 (expandable to 1024). So ya, its a huge improvement.


The only thing I know is the gig hard drive, this is 175gb. I had an emachine before this and I'll never do that again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ohhh. That would explain the crazy hours. Your new job in the same field?


Kinda. I actually do work at the new job. It's Intelligence at the Department of Defense. I get to manage my own building.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The only thing I know is the gig hard drive, this is 175gb. I had an emachine before this and I'll never do that again


Nice boss, you got me beat. 175 gig is a hell of a lotta space. You better have a broadband connection to fill that with porn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> EEEEWWWWW!!!!
> 
> What comes quickly?  haha


Haha, that's just wrong


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Kinda. I actually do work at the new job. It's Intelligence at the Department of Defense. I get to manage my own building.


Oh, so youre a gov employee. Nice pension and benefits with that one. Real cool. You say you manage the building.... howso? Just outta curiosity. 


BTW, this is my 1500th post.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice boss, you got me beat. 175 gig is a hell of a lotta space. You better have a broadband connection to fill that with porn.


Actually my wife won't let me do that anymore    But I'm filling it with Music


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Actually my wife won't let me do that anymore  But I'm filling it with Music


Just as well. Music is all good. 

Where do you download from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Oh, so youre a gov employee. Nice pension and benefits with that one. Real cool. You say you manage the building.... howso? Just outta curiosity.
> 
> 
> BTW, this is my 1500th post.


Congrats!!! I'm not gov, I'm contracted. More money and better benefits LOL. I'm the security rep for the building, alot of sensitive material in it. I set and enforce the protocols and policies for the building and access to the material. We have Top military people there that can't do anything w/o my approval.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Just as well. Music is all good.
> 
> Where do you download from?


Itunes. You pay for it but you don't go to jail


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! I'm not gov, I'm contracted. More money and better benefits LOL. I'm the security rep for the building, alot of sensitive material in it. I set and enforce the protocols and policies for the building and access to the material. We have Top military people there that can't do anything w/o my approval.


Damn, thats sounds stressful, but real fun. Congrats on that.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Itunes. You pay for it but you don't go to jail


Eh, thats a matter of opinion, I say.  

Check out www.mpeg-search.com. I get some from there.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Argh.. I cant link pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Damn, thats sounds stressful, but real fun. Congrats on that.


Right now it's stressful. Once I get the hang of it I'll be fine I think. I really want to get into personnel security. Real good money there and pretty exciting. I'm taking classes to go in that direction.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Eh, thats a matter of opinion, I say.
> 
> Check out www.mpeg-search.com. I get some from there.


Thanks, I stopped from the other places I used to because of all the spyware and pop-ups. I'm sure that helped kill my last computer.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 
Hmmmm. Thats pretty insightful.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

What's wrong with it Jake?


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I stopped from the other places I used to because of all the spyware and pop-ups. I'm sure that helped kill my last computer.


ya this site is good. no popups, and i use it all the time.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

I use limewire.


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

But hey, its been fun whoring. I gotta get ready for work tomorrow and the long weekend. Im sure ill be back on. If I dotn talk to ya, Have a good new year!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> ya this site is good. no popups, and i use it all the time.


Cool I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

limewire is great.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I use limewire.


Limewire definately messed up my computer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> But hey, its been fun whoring. I gotta get ready for work tomorrow and the long weekend. Im sure ill be back on. If I dotn talk to ya, Have a good new year!


Hey, you too buddy! Nice talking with you


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=309511&page=1&pp=30

:hahahahaahhahaahahaha:


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm on page 2, this is pretty funny!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Yea, im on 3.  I want to know what happens LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Just finished it. Guy reminds me of like Questionguy here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Everyone go away?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

4 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

pages add up more quickly with more people


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

hint, hint


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, there's RG!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

almost time to eat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

i'm getting grumpy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

that 70's show is on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Haha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

roflmao


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

alright, I'm tired of laughing in here by myself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

7 hours left


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just finished it. Guy reminds me of like Questionguy here.



That went no where fast... Damn.  I wanted to hear about him getting slapped, or banging the teacher.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

or is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That went no where fast... Damn.  I wanted to hear about him getting slapped, or banging the teacher.


I doubt he woulda posted it though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

still pretty damn funny though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Now i'm eating


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

ymm ymm


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

food good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

but noone would know


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

since i'm all alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

try to catch up jake


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Catch up?  Unlike you, I cant watch TV at work, and I actually HAVE to work sometimes LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Now your just being mean! I didn't build up most of these posts at work so no excuses!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Back to the trusty thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey, my last post in here was about the same time as my first one in here today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

did that make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

or not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm eating chicken and rice right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not to bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

I forgot my belt today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

all alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

everyone love raymond is on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Working 12 tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

exciting stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

121 posts left


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

then 17,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

'bout time to eat again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

tuna sandwich


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

then i think i'll go study


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

or just read


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

or do nothing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

it's hot in here tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

'course i'm always hot


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm growing a beard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

haven't had time to shave lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

and it itches


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm a bit grumpy tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

but noones in here so noone would know


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

halfway through the shift


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

then home to my new comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

and lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

wonder what she'll do tomorrow night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

something fun i hope


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

get shorty is playign


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

playing


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> get shorty is playign


i just bought that for Tesla today.... she is in love with John Travolta....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

I missed the beginning so I'm not really watching. Would like to see it sometime though.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

she has seen it 4 x n says it's really good actually she said it was fuqqin awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Who wouldn't be in love with John Travolta though?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

do you daydream about him too or is that just her...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

All depends if I have Grease on my mind 

Does Tesla like The Rock as well?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

she has grease it's another fav. i like basic, broken arrow, swordfish, pulp fiction of course.... she's not too big on rock but tyler drew me these tonite http://img88.exs.cx/img88/2460/save00437qk.jpg
http://img160.exs.cx/img160/3691/save00456rl.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

cute or what he's seven


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

well tess wants the pc so later...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

That's so cute RG.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Still here?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just finished it. Guy reminds me of like Questionguy here.


that was 20 minutes of my life I will never get back...
what a tool....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL Mike, how ya doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

am ok...just working...running a few processes for nightly reports, Bourne Supremecy is on in the back ground. Am  oving some folders around in mail folder..'cleaning house'...
you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

'bout to get off work. Ghost dog is on in the background. CRAPPY movie, LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll take your word for it!
Armageddon is on now...
have a good night!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/bonjour.html?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 10, 2005)

How Did This Get To Page 4?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

What up Jake?


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

I love that this thread never dies


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey how ya doin Kyle?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Im working


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Cant complain, man.

Still working at the same place???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea.. still same shit lol  I have to be here for a while longer, so I can get approved for a new car loan.  I do plan on going back to school soon though.  I need to make 100k a year +


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats cool.  What happened to the Explorer?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124480


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Holy shit!    U ok?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea.  Im cool, but was pretty upset at first.  Its at home, in my garage.  Here is my next endeavor.. 03 Explorer sport.  Im going to look at a burgandy one on Saturday.


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not seeing the thumbnail.

Thats some crazy shit.  Glad you're ok.  Roll bars are a beautiful thing.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you see this?  or do you mean the accident?


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

I can see that one


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, well thats what the new truck will look like.   Just a dark red/burgandy.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

You ever get your J**P?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Too many trucks


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

mmm Aria.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope I can find one just like her... except not gay.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you guys watching Testosterone Boys on Spike right now?  Good documentary so far.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Working..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

And no cable TV..


----------



## Var (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello Aria!  Looks like I need to do some more late night looking.  Oh wait!  I got her on CD!


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

Hows it going TGS?

We need to get this thread cranking again!  I miss it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Definately guys, we still need to hit 1,000 pages.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

I"ve never posted in here before


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2005)

hello


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Oi Oi Oi!


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

Um,. hi.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

ill help you hit 1000 pages.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

1


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

Just Du It.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

2


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

3


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

4


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

5


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 5


I wanna help!


6, 7, 8, 9, 10,11,12,13.... come on everybody!


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

Do the Du.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

How do you disable images its taking to long to load a page


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

nvm I figured it out


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

7


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

9


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

11


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

13


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> nvm I figured it out


youre a retard.

yep true story


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

14


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

15


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

16


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

17


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

18


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

19


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

20


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

21


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

22


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

23


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

24


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

25


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

26


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

27


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

28


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

29


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

30


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

31


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

32


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

33


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, youre quite the post whore.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

34


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

35


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

36


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

37


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

38


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

39


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

40


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

41


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

42


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

43


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

44


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

45


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

46


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

47


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

48


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

49


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

50


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

51


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

52


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

53


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

54


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

55


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

56


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

57


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

58


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

59


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

60


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

61


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

62


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

63


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

64


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

65


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

66


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

67


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

68


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

69


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

70


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

ok come up with something better than numbers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

71


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

the main difference between men and boys is
that men's toys cost more money


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q.How do you confuse a blond?
A.You don't, they're born that way.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why did the men from the Heavens Gate Cult prefer Mounds candy bars over Almond Joy? 
Because Almond joy's have nuts and Mounds don't.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why do cows wear bells?
Because their horns don't work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: What flower is in between your nose and your chin?
A: Two lips!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: How do you confuse a stupid person?
A: Put them in a round room and tell them to sit in the corner.


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 72





thats the worst example of whoring I've ever witnessed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What do you call a basement full of truckers? A. A Whine Cellar


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What's the difference between God and a lawyer?
-God doesn't think he's an attorney.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Talk is cheap...until you hire a lawyer.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you hear about the lawyer who named his daughter Sue?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What kind of clothes do lawyers wear in court? -Lawsuits.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

How is a lawyer like a pickpocket? -Need you ask.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A guy walks into a bar and says ouch!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> thats the worst example of whoring I've ever witnessed.



Atleast he's trying.. you slacker punk


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why does the town idiot take his bedroom door off the hinges and put it to the side every night when he goes to sleep?


Because he's afraid someone would look through the keyhole if he left it up.


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

What did the mom say to Michael Jackson at the beach?

Get out of my sun (son).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Both the American Government and Robin Hood took money from the people. Robin Hood took money from the rich and gave it to the poor. 
The government takes money from the people that it made poor, and gives it to the rich.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A sandwitch walks into a bar and asks the bartender if he served food and he said no so the sandwich left


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A guy walks into a bar. He sits down and says to the bartender, "I'll bet you $100 that if you put a shotglass at that end of the bar, I could stand at the other end and fill it up with my urine." Well the bartender thinks, "That's an easy $100." So he says "Okay." So the guy gets on top of the bar and pees everywhere, even on the bartender. Well, the bartender doesn't care, he just won $100. So very happily the bartender asks for his money. The guy very happily says, "Here you go!" The bartender then asks, "Why are you so happy?" And the guy says, "Well, do you see that guy at the other end of the bar? I bet him $1000 that I could pee on you and you would be happy!"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A mushroom walks into a bar and says "drinks are on me" the bartender said "why are you buying everybody drinks" then the mushroom said "because I'm just a Fungi"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: Why did the chicken cross the road? A: To meet the Budwiser frogs and get a beer.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A hunter stopped into a bar for a beer at the end of his day. 
"So you're a hunter," observed the bar maid. "Doesn't it depress you to kill beautiful and innocent animals who could never hurt anyone?"
"Not at all" said the hunter. "We hunters only kill the sick animals. The environment is better off because we kill animals that should be taken out of the wild. We provide a valuable service." 
The bar maid looked out onto the hunter's Land Rover and saw the now lifeless big brown eyes of the slain beautiful deer. "You shot Bambi!" she exclaimed. "How could you kill Bambi?" "No ma'am" defended the hunter. "I didn't kill Bambi. That is Bambi's sick and dangerous brother Spike. I spotted him with an elevated white blood cell count indicating a rare but deadly bone disease."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What is the difference between a "Battery" and a woman? A. A battery has a positive side.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you hear about the two additional victims of Heaven's Gate recently discovered at the mansion? The police found two blondes under the kitchen sink behind the comet Q.How did the town drunk break his arm raking leaves?
A.He fell out of the tree.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A skelton walked into a dentist's office for a routine check up. "Well your teeth look fine" said the dentist, "but I'm afraid you'll have to come back a few times for gum disease treatments."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q. What does a beer bottle and a guy have in common?
A. There both empty from the neck up


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Atleast he's trying.. you slacker punk


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

(1.Q) How many divorced Men does it take to screw in a light bulb?
(1.A) Who knows they never get the house.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

(2.Q) How many divorced Women does it take to screw in a light bulb?
(2.A) 4..... 1 to screw in the bulb, 3 to form a support group.


----------



## Du (Feb 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> A hunter stopped into a bar for a beer at the end of his day.
> "So you're a hunter," observed the bar maid. "Doesn't it depress you to kill beautiful and innocent animals who could never hurt anyone?"
> "Not at all" said the hunter. "We hunters only kill the sick animals. The environment is better off because we kill animals that should be taken out of the wild. We provide a valuable service."
> The bar maid looked out onto the hunter's Land Rover and saw the now lifeless big brown eyes of the slain beautiful deer. "You shot Bambi!" she exclaimed. "How could you kill Bambi?" "No ma'am" defended the hunter. "I didn't kill Bambi. That is Bambi's sick and dangerous brother Spike. I spotted him with an elevated white blood cell count indicating a rare but deadly bone disease."


Dude, this one is really stupid. Not even funny. Just stupid.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Key to understanding Saddam Hussein's military insignia system:
1 stripe means the solider knows how to speak, but not against Saddam Hussein.
2 stripes means the solider knows how to speak in full sentences, (but of course not against Saddam Hussein).
3 stripes means the soldier knows how to speak in full sentences, AND he knows someone who knows someone who lives next to someone who has a telephone. (But nobody says anything wrong against Saddam Hussein.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Two tomatos were walking over the street, one infront of the other and the first one was tired of how slow the other one was. Then the second tomato was runover by a car, and the other one replied " Hey, ketchup.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q:What did the turkey say to the chicken 
A:gobble gobble


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: What is the difference between a bagpipe and an onion?
A: Nobody cries when you chop up the bagpipe!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A termite walks into a bar and asks for the bar tender.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q. why was the dumb blond stare at a carton of orange juice?
A. because it said concentrate.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

One day a blonde was sitting out in a rowboat in the middle of a cornfield. Another blonde drove by ans stopped. She hollered ot to the blonde in the rowboat " You're the reason we blondes have a bad name. If I knew how to swim I'd go out there and hit you"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A kid is flunking a public school, so his parents move him into a private school. All the sudden in the private school his grades skyrocket up to A's. Then one night at the dinner table his parents ask,"Why were you doing so bad in a public school, and when we switched you to a private school you did good?" The kid responds,"because I knew they were serious about school. The first day I walked in they had a guy nailed to a plus sign."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Two cows are standing in a field, talking to each other. One cow says, "Hey, aren't you worried about getting that mad cow disease everyone is talking about?" The other cow says, "Why should I? I'm a chicken."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

After God had created Adam he noticed that he looked very lonely. He decided to help. He said "Adam, I've decided to make you a woman. She'll love you, cook for you, be sweet to you, and understand you." Adam said "Great! How much will she cost me?" The answer came back, "An arm and a leg." "Well," said Adam "what can I get for a rib?"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

If a lawyer and a full can of beer both fell off the top of the Empire State Building at the same time, which one would hit the ground first?
Who cares?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A lady doing laundry discovered that the dryer stopped getting hot. "Hey honey" she called to her husband. "The dryer's broke.. can you fix it?" "Who do I look like... the Kenmore repairman?"

A few days later the dishwasher broke. "Hey Honey, the dishwasher broke. Can you fix it?" 
"Who do I look like... the Maytag man?" grumbled her husband.

A few days later the oven broke. "Hey honey... I can't fix dinner... the oven broke. Can you fix it?"
"Who do I look like... an oven repair man?"

A few weeks later the husband said to his wife, "Hey honey. I noticed you got all that stuff around the house fixed. How much did it cost?"
"Well" the wife replied, "You know Mick next door. Well, he agreed to do all the repairs for free if I'd sleep with him or bake him a cake." 
"What kind of cake did you make him?"

"Who do I look like, Betty Crocker?"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

the judge asks the child "do you want to live with your father?"."no, he beats me." the kid answered. " do you want to live with your mother?" the judge asks "no, she beats me." the kid answered "who do you want live with then?" the kid answers "New York JETS, they never beat anybody."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Who are this "General Failure" and why is he reading my hard disk!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Four Dallas Cowboys in a car--who's driving?
The sheriff!!!!


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey PreMier...are we gonna let this newbie take over Rock's thread.  He might hit 600 posts by the end of the week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

No one


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Can


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

hang with me!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

15k


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A woman accompanied her husband to the doctor's office for a checkup. Afterwards, the doctor took the wife aside and said, "Unless you do the following things, your husband will surely die." The doctor then went on to say, "Here's what you need to do." "Every morning make sure you serve him a good healthy breakfast. Meet him at home each day for lunch so you can serve him a well balanced meal. Make sure you feed him a good, hot meal each evening and dont overburden him with any stressful conversation, nor ask him to perform any household chores. Also, keep the house spotless and clean so he does'nt get exposed to any threatening germs." On the way home, the husband asked his wife what the doctor said. She replied, "You're going to die".


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

here I come!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q.Why did the blonde cross the road? 
A.I don't know (neither did she)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

3 guys went to an interview for a job at the CIA, the first one was 25 yrs. old, the second was 35 yrs. old, the third guy was 45 yrs. old and they all had to bring their wives. So the first one went in and the CIA agent said as a test of loyalty he had to go into the room his wife was in and shoot her with the CIA agents gun, so he takes the gun and goes and about a minute later he comes in and explains how much he loves her so he leaves. The second one came in and was asked to do the same thing, so he takes the gun and about 15 minutes later comes in and explains how she is the mother of his children and he can't do it. Then the last guy comes in and was asked to do the same thing, so he goes and a few seconds later the CIA agent hears a BANG!! and after that he hears windows breaking and a whole bunch of raquet. So he goes to the room and kickes the door down and there is the man standing there with his dead wife at his feet and the CIA agent yells what have you done. The man says, SOME FREAK PUT BLANKS IN THE GUN SO I HAD TO CHOKE HER TO DEATH!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: Did you here about the Newfie terrorist who tried to blow up a school bus?

A: He burnt his lips on the exhaust pipe.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A skelton walked into a dentist's office for a routine check up. "Well your teeth look fine" said the dentist, "but I'm afraid you'll have to come back a few times for gum disease treatments."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A dumb blonde, a smart blonde and Santa Clause jumped off a bridge at the same time. Who made the biggest splash? The dumb blonde. The others don't exist!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: How many men does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
A: We don't know, it's never been done!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A hunter stopped into a bar for a beer at the end of his day. 
"So you're a hunter," observed the bar maid. "Doesn't it depress you to kill beautiful and innocent animals who could never hurt anyone?"
"Not at all" said the hunter. "We hunters only kill the sick animals. The environment is better off because we kill animals that should be taken out of the wild. We provide a valuable service." 
The bar maid looked out onto the hunter's Land Rover and saw the now lifeless big brown eyes of the slain beautiful deer. "You shot Bambi!" she exclaimed. "How could you kill Bambi?" "No ma'am" defended the hunter. "I didn't kill Bambi. That is Bambi's sick and dangerous brother Spike. I spotted him with an elevated white blood cell count indicating a rare but deadly bone disease."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: What Is The Diffrence Between Men And Batteries? A: Batteries Have A Positive Side.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

God made man. Then said, "I can do better than that." And made woman.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: What's the difference between Outlaws and In-laws? A: Outlaws are wanted.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why are blond jokes so short? So men will remember them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A blonde bombshell walks into the airplanes and sits in 1st Class and the stewardess asks her for her ticket...The stewardess tells her that she only has a coach ticket. The blonde says, "Im a cute lookng blonde and i'm flying first class." The stewardess replys that she only has a coach seat to Atlanta....the blonds then retorts, "I'm a cute blonde and i'm flying first class". Just then the captian happened by and asked what was happening....the blonde tells him, "I'm a cute blonde and I'm flying first class....The captian whipers in her ear...and the blonde gets up and jumps into a seat in the coach cabin...The stewardess asks the captain what he said to get her to move so fast.. He replied, "I told her that 1st class is not going to atlanta."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A woman would rather have beauty then brains because a man can see better then he can think.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A grasshopper walks into a bar . The bartender says " hey we've got a drink named after you " . " Really " says the grasshopper ,"you have a drink called Jim ?" .


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A grandmother recieve this note from her 13-year-old grandaughter:
"Thanks for the check.I will use it to buy things my parents say are a waste of money."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

How Come 2 Chinese People Can't Have A White Baby?
Because 2 Wong's don't make a White


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What do you call a dead blonde in a closet?
Last years winner to the hide and go seek contest.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

what do you get if you cross an insomniac, an agnostic and a dilexic?
someone who's up all night wondering if there is a dog.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: What did Tennessee?
A: The same thing Arkansas!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

The good part about being bald is that when someone walks
in the room all you have to do is fix your tie.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

How did the blonde try to kill the fish?
She tried to drown it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

The New Divorce Barbie In Out In Stores Now.
She Comes With Half Of Kens Stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2005)

Two hunters are walking though the woods.  All of a sudden, one of the hunters falls over.  His friend runs over to check him out.  He doesn't appear to breathing, so the the guys calls 911 on his cell phone.

 "Help, help", he cries into the phone.  "My friend...he...we were walking...he fell over!"

 The female 911 operator replies calmly, "Sir. Please stay calm.  If you stay calm I can help you."

 "Okay, okay" replies the hunter.

 "First sir, we need to make sure that your friend is actually dead."  Instructs the operator.

 There's quite on the phone for a moment and then a gunshot is heard.

 "Okay", says the hunter, "what now?"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A piece of rope walks into a bar and orders a beer. The Bartender asks "Hey, are you a piece of rope?" The rope answers yes and the Bartender says "We don't serve rope." So the rope go's outside and ties himself in a knot and comes back in. "Gimme a beer," he says. The bartender looks at him and asks "Hey, are you a piece of rope?" The rope answers yes and the Bartender says "We don't serve rope." So the rope go's outside and frays the top of his head. He walks back into the bar and says "Gimme a beer." The Bartender takes a long look at him and says' " Hey, aren't you that piece of rope?" and the rope say's "Nope, Frayed Knot."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A little Jewish boy was doing very poorly in school, especially math. So, his father, after much deliberation, decided to send him to a catholic school because he heard that they were very good. On the little boys very first report card he got all A's. His dad was mystified and he asked his son how he was doing so well. His son replied " well, I really knew that they meant business the very first day of school when I walked into that room and they had that guy nailed to the plus-sign."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

The pope was on a trip to California. He got a very sporty pope-mobile for this trip. He begged the chauffer to let him drive. Finnally the chauffer gave in and let the pope drive. Of course, the pope went crazy and was going too fast. Finally he ran a stop light and was pulled over by a policeman. The cop called his station to ask them what to do because he just pulled over somebody very, very important. His sargent asked who , our mayor, a movie star, or what?? The cop replied, " Well I'm not sure who, but he must be really important because the pope is his chauffer!!"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A young boy had just gotten his driving permit. He asked his father, who was a minister if they could discuss the use of the car. His father took him to his study and said to him, "I'll make a deal with you. You bring your grades up, study your bible a little and get your hair cut and we'll talk about it."

After about a month the boy came back and again asked his father if they could discuss use of the car. They again went to the father's study where his father said, "Son, I've been real proud of you. You have brought your grades up, you've studied your bible diligently, but you didn't get your hair cut!"

The young man waited and minute and replied, "You know Dad, I've been thinking about that. You know, Samson had long hair, Moses had long hair, why even Jesus had long hair...."

To which his father replied...."Yes, and they WALKED every where they went!"


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

Sometimes


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

There is a blond driving through the country. She has just died her hair brown because she is sick of being made fun of. She is really hungry. She stops at a farmers house and says "Hi! If I can guess how many sheep you have, can I have one?" Farmer says ok. She quickly counts them and says "91!" The farmer looks around puzzeledly and says "Ok. Take one." When the Blond is walking back to her car the farmer asks "If I can guess your natural hair color, can I have my dog back?"


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

I miss


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

the old days


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A piece of rope walks into a bar and orders a beer. The Bartender asks "Hey, are you a piece of rope?" The rope answers yes and the Bartender says "We don't serve rope." So the rope go's outside and ties himself in a knot and comes back in. "Gimme a beer," he says. The bartender looks at him and asks "Hey, are you a piece of rope?" The rope answers yes and the Bartender says "We don't serve rope." So the rope go's outside and frays the top of his head. He walks back into the bar and says "Gimme a beer." The Bartender takes a long look at him and says' " Hey, aren't you that piece of rope?" and the rope says "Nope, Frayed Knot."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

One person was travelling in the train and his seat was reserved in the last couch of the train. Everytime the train stops at station and he faced so much of problem as all shops to purchase eatables were far off. He was very upset and everytime he was remembering that it all happened as I am in the last couch. When he got down at the destination station, he asked the station person that he wants to lodge a complaint against the railway staff. The complaints and suggestions book was given to him and he wrote
1. There should not be any last couch in the train. 
2. If there is any last couch in the train, it should be kept somewhere in the middle.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A motorway police patrol overtook a lady drving very slowly, stopped her & asked her why she was crawling along. "Because the sign said M30, & I thought that was the speed limit!" "No, ma'am, it isn't," sighed the policeman "What a good thing you weren't on the M1!".


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

when PreMier


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Tommy: Ms. Craker I do not think I diserv zero on my test.

Ms. Craker I don't eather but that is the lowest I can git you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

aww you miss me var?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

(1.Q) How many divorced Men does it take to screw in a light bulb?
(1.A) Who knows they never get the house.

(2.Q) How many divorced Women does it take to screw in a light bulb?
(2.A) 4..... 1 to screw in the bulb, 3 to form a support group.


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

Rock, and I


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A man was driving along one day and he hit a rabbit. Feeling terrible he stopped and got out of the car to see if it was badly hurt. To his dismay, the rabbit was dead. Unsure what to do, the man runs to the nearest building, wich happenes to be a salon. He says to the hair dresser, "I've just hit and killed a rabbit in the midle of the road! What should I do?" He hairstylist think a moment, then says "I think I have just the thing." He grabs a few bottles from a shelf and runs out to the rabbit. Opening the bottles, he poured the contents ono the rabbit. Miraculously, the rabbit jumps up, shakes itself, looks around, then hopps of. It went a few feet, then turned and waved, went a few more feet, then turned and waved again. This odd behavior continued untill the rabbit was out of sight. The man looked and the Hairdreser in amazement and says, "Wow! What did you do?" "Oh," the stylist responded, " I gave it a hair revitilisant with a wave!"


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

would post


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Once there were three men, Dave, John, and Sam, who were involved in a tragic car accident in which all three died. As they stood at the gates of heaven St. Peter came up to them and said, "You will all be given a method of transportation for your eternal use around heaven. You will be judged on your past deeds, and will have your transport chosen accordingly." St. Peter looked at Dave and said, "You, Dave, were a bad man. You cheated on your wife four times! For this, you will drive around Heaven in an old beat up Dodge." Next St. Peter looked at John and said, "You, were not so evil, but you still cheated on your wife two times. For this, you will forever travel around heaven in a Toyota stationwagon." St. Peter finally looked at Sam, and said, "You, Sam, have set a fine example. You did not have sex until after marriage, and you never cheated on your wife! For this, you will forever travel through heaven in a Ferrari." A short time later, Jon and Dave pulled up in their cars next to Sam's Ferrari and there he is, sitting on the hood, head in hands, crying. "What's wrong, Sam?" they asked. "You got the Ferrari! You are set forever! Why so down?" Sam looked up, ever so slowly opened his mouth and cried, "I just saw my wife go by on a skate board."


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

for hours


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q.How many Microsoft Engineers does it take to replace a light bulb? A.None.They declare darkness as a new world standard.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var, you on dial up?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A little Bear is at his custody hearing. The judge asks the little bear whom he wants to live with.
Well, I don't want to live with Mamma bear, she beats me.
And I do not want to live with Papa Bear, he beats me too.
The Judge asks little bear if he has any relatives whom he likes.
Little Bear says no. . . I want to live with the Chicago Bears, the don't beat anybody


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Popcorn?  What?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why do blondes stare at juice cartons? answer: the lable says"consentrate'


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

when we should have been working


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A man was crossing a rosd one day when a frog called out to him and said, "if you kiss me I will turn into a beautiful princess." He bent over , picked up the frog, and put it in his pocket.

The frog spoke up again and said, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will tell everyone how smart and brave you are and how you are my hero." The man took the frog out of his pocket, smiled at it, and returned it to his pocket.

The frog spoke up again and said, "if you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will be your loving companion for an entire week." The man took the frog out, smiled at it and returned it to his pocket. 

The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will stay with you for a year and do ANYTHING that you want." Again the man took the frog out, smiled at it, and put it back into his pocket.

Finally, the frog asked, "what is the matter? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess, that I will stay with you for a year and do any thing that you want. Why want you kiss me?"

The man said, "look I'm a computer programmer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a TALKING FROG IS COOL."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

One day a woman came up to her husband and told him that the TV was broken and she was missing her shows. "Does it say cable repairman anywhere on my forehead?" he asked. "No," she said. A few minutes later she came back and told him that the porch was breaking and it was dangerous. "Does it say carpender anywhere on my forehead?" he asked. "No," she said again. A few minutes later she came back and told him the toilet was backed up. "Does it say plumber anywhere on my forehead?" he asked. "No," she replied. A couple of days later he went on a buisness trip. When he came back he asked how things had been. "Well," she said, "our neighboor down the street came over and fixes our TV, repaired our porch and unclogged our pipes." "What did he ask for in payment?" he wondered. "All he asked for was a chocolate cake or a kiss," she told him. "What did you do?" he asked. She looked at him smugly and said: "Do you see Betty Crocker written anywhere on my forehead?"


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var, you on dial up?



Nah...im on high speed, but my comp is a fuckin dinosaur


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

This panda walks into a bar. He sits down at a table. A waiter comes, and the panda orders his food, and eats it. Then, he pulls out a gun and blows the brains out of the waiter. Then he gets up and is about to leave when the bartender yells, "Hey, you just shot my waiter! Where do you think you're going?" And the panda says, "I'm a panda! Look it up!" So the bartender looks up "panda" in the dictionary. It reads: "Fur-bearing mammal, lives in Australia. EATS CHUTES AND LEAVES."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Paddy and his two friends are talking at work.His first friend says:"I think my wife is having an affair with the electrician.The other day I came home and found wire cutters under our bed and they weren't mine."

His second friend says:"I think my wife is having an affair with the plummer the other day I found a wrench under the bed and it wasn't mine."

Paddy says:"I think my wife is having an affair with a horse." Both his friendds look at him with utter disbelief. "No I'm serious.The other day I came home and found a jockey under our bed."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A man was sitting in a bar complaining about how much he hated his wife. After a few minutes the man next to him said "Hello. My name is Art. I couldn't help but overhear you. If you give me a dollar I'll kill your wife for you." The man said "Great! She'll be at Kroger's tomorrow in a black car." The next day Art went to Krogers and strangled the woman. There were 2 old ladies watching him, so he strangled them too. Then the police arrested him. The headline the next day said: "Art Chokes 3 For A Dollar At Kroger's"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

There were two crazy person wanting to pulldown mangoes. They started to throw stones at the mangoes but it was imposible to hit one. So One crazy man told the other "How will we know if the mangoes we are trying to knock down are ripe and juicy. so the other one said why you don't go up the tree and see if the mangoes are ripe and juicy in that way we will know if we are just waisting time throwing and throwing stones at those mangoes.The man came down and said "Yes, the mangoes are ripe and juicy that means that we could continue throwing mangoes until we hit them down..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q: Why did a piece of shit cross the road?

A: Because it was stuck to the chicken's foot


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What do you get when you mix an elephant and a fish? A. Swimming Trunks


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What do you do if your wife has a fit in the Bath?

Put the dishes in!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Nah...im on high speed, but my comp is a fuckin dinosaur



Peanut butter?  What?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q?What do you call a Spice Girl with half a brain? A!Pregnant!!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q. Did you know that the TOOTH-BRUSH was invented in Arkansas.

A. It had to be, because if it was invented anywhere else, it would be called the TEETH-BRUSH.


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Peanut butter?  What?



Peanut butter???


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why does golfers(golf players) have to bring two shirts in a golf competiton ?

So that he has a spare when he has a 'hole in one' !


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why do blondes wash their hair in the sink? Because that's where you're meant towash vegetables.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A deer hunter sat crouched in the forest awaiting his next innocent victim.
From behind him came a large, healthy buck. The magnitude of the buck's giant antlers shaded the hunter from the sun. 
"What are you doing?" asked the buck.
"Trying to kill you and your family" replied the hunter. "I want to go back and tell all my friends what a great achievement I've had."
"What achievement is there in killing a defenseless creature with a brain the size of a quarter that you've been feeding all year?" asked the buck. "You are killing prey that you've trained to go to a certain place while you wait like a coward for them to arrive." 
"No", said the hunter. "You are wrong. You have to be very smart to stalk and kill wild prey. Only a real man can outsmart the instincts of a wild animal."
"Well then turn around." said the deer. "You've been putting our food over there all year."


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Peanut butter???



Your making no sence Var.. What about that rainbow brite doll you have? 

(this is TRUE whoring)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

: how do you catch a bear?

A: dig a hole a hole and fill it with ash from a fire. place peas around the hole. then hide. when the bear comes to take a pea, you kick him in the ash.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Two herrings, Cain and Abel, went to a bar regularly for refreshment. One day Cain showed up alone and the bartender asked, "Where's your brother?"

"How should I know," said Cain. "Am I my brother's kipper?"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q>What do you call a fly with no wings?

A>A walk.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A man was driving down the road in the country. He looked over and saw a baby pig in the field. He stopped and picked up the pig. He was driving around town with the pig in the car and a cop sees him and pulls him over. Cop says "Hey, What are you doing with that pig in the car?", driver says "Well, I just found the pig beside the road in the field.", cop says" I want you to take that pig to the zoo!" the driver agrees he will take the pig to the zoo. So the next day the cop sees the guy driving around again and pulls him over. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU TO TAKE THAT PIG TO THE ZOO!!" reply, "Well I did take the pig to the zoo. We had such a good time we are going to the ball game now."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

What do the Green Bay Packers and The Los Angeles Police Department have in common? Neither can stop a Bronco!


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your making no sence Var.. What about that rainbow brite doll you have?
> 
> (this is TRUE whoring)



No...youre making no cents!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Bill Clinton has finally gotten rid of Monica Lewinsky!!

He had Ted Kennedy driver her home!

Everyone knows you get "aids" from sex!

Pres. Clinton gets sex from "aides"!

When asked how she felt about the allegations against her husband, Hillary said, "I just pray that Monica doesnt get Lock Jaw"!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Two little kids, aged six and eight, decide it's time to learn how to swear. So, the eight-year-old says to the six-year-old, "Okay, you say `ass' and I'll say `hell'". All excited about their plan, they troop downstairs, where their mother asks them what they'd like for breakfast. "Aw, hell," says the eight-year-old, "gimme some Cheerios." His mother backhands him off the stool, sending him bawling out of the room, and turns to the younger brother. "What'll you have?"
"I dunno," quavers the six-year-old, "but you can bet your ass it ain't gonna be Cheerios."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A guy walks into a bar. He sits down and says to the bartender, "I'll bet you $100 that if you put a shotglass at that end of the bar, I could stand at the other end and fill it up with my urine." Well the bartender thinks, "That's an easy $100." So he says "Okay." So the guy gets on top of the bar and pees everywhere, even on the bartender. Well, the bartender doesn't care, he just won $100. So very happily the bartender asks for his money. The guy very happily says, "Here you go!" The bartender then asks, "Why are you so happy?" And the guy says, "Well, do you see that guy at the other end of the bar? I bet him $1000 that I could pee on you and you would be happy!"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

One day a blonde went to a sea food resturant and saw the tank where they kept the lobsters. She took pity on these creatures and hide them in her purse. Later she went to the woods to set the poor animals free.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> No...youre making no cents!



There was a nickle on the ground today.  It said hello to me..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Fu, Bu and Chu immigrated to the US from China.
They decided to become American Citizens, and "Americanize" their names.
Bu - called himself "Buck"
Chu called himself "Chuck"
and Fu had to go back to China


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

what do you call a spice girl in a toaster?

- a pop tart.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Five reasons computers must be female...

5.- No one but their creator understands their internal logic.

4.- Even your smallest mistakes are immediately committed to memory for future reference.

3.- The native language used to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else.

2.- The message, "Bad command or filename", is about as informative as "if you don't know why I'm mad at you, then I'm certainly not going to tell you".

1.- As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Three guys were standing at the top of the Empire State Building in NYC. The first guy says to the second, "You know, the wind currents are so strong here in NYC that one could step off the edge of the building and literally float in mid-air due to the upward thrust of the thermal air current."

"No way, man, you're crazy," said the second guy to the first. So the first guy steps off the edge of the building and justs floats in mid-air for about 20 seconds and then returns to the roof of the building.

The second guy is simply thrilled and says, "watch me do that" as he steps from the edge roof into the open air. Of course he falls like a stone straight down all the way to the waiting pavement below--SPLAT!

The third guy, who has remained quiet the entire time, leans over to the first guy and say, "You know something Superman, sometimes you can be a real asshole!"


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There was a nickle on the ground today.  It said hello to me..



I'd like to say hello to...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Isnt' this true?

If you put a woman on a pedestal and try to protect her from the rat race, you're a male chauvinist.

If you stay home and do the housework, you're a pansy.
If you work too hard, there is never any time for her.
If you don't work enough, you're a good-for-nothing bum.
If she has a boring repetitive job with low pay, this is exploitation.
If you have a boring repetitive job with low pay, you should get off your ass and find something better.
If you get a promotion ahead of her, that is favoritism.
If she gets a job ahead of you, it's equal opportunity.
If you mention how nice she looks, it's sexual harassment.
If you keep quiet, it's male indifference.
If you cry, you're a wimp.
If you don't, you're an insensitive bastard.
If you thump her, it's wife bashing.
If she thumps you, it's self defense.
If you make a decision without consulting her, you're a chauvinist.
If she makes a decision without consulting you, she's a liberated woman.
If you ask her to do something she doesn't enjoy, that's domination.
If she asks you, it's a favor.
If you appreciate the female form and frilly underwear, you're a pervert.
If you don't, you're a fag.
If you like a woman to shave her legs and keep in shape, you're sexist.
If you don't, you're unromantic.
If you try to keep yourself in shape, you're vain.
If you don't, you're a slob.
If you buy her flowers, you're after something.
If you don't, you're not thoughtful.
If you're proud of your achievements, you're up on yourself.
If you don't, you're not ambitious.
If she has a headache, she's tired.
If you have a headache, you don't love her anymore.
If you want it too often, you're oversexed.
If you don't, there must be someone else.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Why did the blonde fail her driver's license test 3 times? Every time the car stopped she jumped into the back seat.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

A dumb blonde walked into a barber shop wearing headphones. The barber said "i cant cut you're if you're wearing headphones." The blonde said "I HAVE to wear them,though! Then stormed out. This happened twice until the barber just jerked off the headpones. Then he remembered his lucky scissors in the other room. When he came back in the blonde was dead. He picked up the phones to hear what was playing. He heard:"Breath in, breath out.breath in, breath out. Breath in, breath out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

There was a man who was playing golf and put three golf balls in his pocket. When another man came up and asked him wahat was in his pocket the first guy said golf balls then the second guy asked is that like tennis elbow.


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

She tells me to do naughty things


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

666 - The number of the beast
667 - neighbor of the beast
660 - Approximate number of the Beast
DCLXVI - Roman numeral of the Beast
666.0000 - Number of the High Precision Beast
0.666666 - Number of the Millibeast
/ 666 - Beast Common Denominator
666 ^ (-1) - Imaginary number of the Beast
1010011010 - Binary of the Beast
6, uh... what was that number again? - Number of the Blonde Beast
1-666 - Area code of the Beast 0666 - English area code of the Beast
00666 - Zip code of the Beast 
1-900-666-0666: Live Beasts! One-on-one pacts! Call Now! 
Only $6.66/minute. Over 18 only please.
$665.95 - Retail price of the Beast
$699.25 - Price of the Beast plus 5% state sales tax
$769.95 - Price of the Beast with all accessories and replacementsoul
$656.66 - Walmart price of the Beast 
$646.66 - Next week's Walmart price of the Beast Phillips 
666 - Gasoline of the Beast 
Route 666 - Way of the Beast 
666 F - Oven temperature for roast Beast 
666k - Retirement plan of the Beast 
666 mg - Recommended Minimum Daily Requirement of Beast 
6.66 % - 5 year CD interest rate at First Beast of Hell National Bank, 
$666 minimum deposit. 
666% - Interest rate charged by Tony the Beast, local loan shark. 
666iv - Local statute number regarding Beast parking. 
"If 666 Was 999" - recently discovered Jimi Hendrixixix outtake.
DSM-666 (revised) - Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of the Beast
Lotus 6-6-6 - Spreadsheet of the Beast 
Word 6.66 - Word Processor of the Beast
i66686 - CPU of the Beast (sic) (sic) (sic) - three Beastly errors in 
spelling or grammar in the original.
666i - BMW of the Beast


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I'd like to say hello to...



Thats a nice slot.. do you take tube steak credit?  Sometimes there's a problem, and I need to slide it 200+ times


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

did you hear about the accident at the army base? a jeep ran over a box of popcorn & killed 2 kernals


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> She tells me to do naughty things



Like put things in your ass? hahahaha


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Q. What's the difference between President Clinton and the Titanic?

A. Only 1500 went down on the Titanic


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

One day Joey asked his grandmother how old she was. His grandmother said that you should never ask a woman her age. Later on Joey asked his grandmother again. And his grandmother still wouldn't tell him. When his grandmother was making dinner, Joey came in the kitchen and said,"I know how old you are grandma. You are 61 years old." His grandmother asked, "How did you find out?" Joey said,"I looked on your driver's liscense. Except I didn't understand one thing. You failed sex?"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There was a Rabbi who went to the Catholic Priest at the church and asked "How do you get the money to make your church so beautiful?". Father said "We hear confessions; observe while I demonstrate". So the priest gets in the center compartment, the Rabbi on one side and in walks the first penitent. "It's been one week since my last confession and I have commited adultery three times". Father says "For your penance say a Hail Mary and put five dollars in the collection box and your sins will be forgiven". The next penitent walks in and says "It's been one week since my last confession and I've committed adultery three times". Father says "For your penance say a Hail Mary and put five dollars in the collection box and your sins will be forgiven". The Rabbi says, "Ooh, can I try?" So the priest and the Rabbi switch booths. In walks the next penitent. "Can I help you" says the Rabbi. The penitent says "It's been one week since my last confession and I've committed adultery two times". The Rabbi says "Go out and do it a third time; we have a special - Three for five dollars!".


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a nice slot.. do you take tube steak credit?  Sometimes there's a problem, and I need to slide it 200+ times



I've been lookin to make a deposit in that slot for tooooo long.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Tales From The Shire  

Two hobbits walk into a bar where one of them picks up a barfly. They taker her to ta local motel; the first hobbit goes into the motel room while the other waits outside. Once the door closes, the hobbit on the outside hears starnge noises through the door, "I can't do it, I can't do it, I CAN'T DO IT!" 
In the morning, the second hobbit askes the first, "How did it go?" The first one answers. "It was embarrassing. I simply couldn''t do it." 

The second hobbit shook his head. "Manhood problems, eh?" 

"No. I couldnt get on the bed!"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Please pass the mayo  

A kid came home from school and asked his dad, "Dad, I heard some kids talking about a thing called a vagina. What is a vagina, and what does it look like?" 
"Well, son, before sex it looks like a beautiful unopened rose." 

"Wow, what does it look like after sex?" 
"Well, son, have you ever seen a bulldog eating mayonaise?"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

J.Lo and doorknobs  

What does J.Lo and a doorknobs have in common? 
Everyone gets a turn.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I've been lookin to make a deposit in that slot for tooooo long.




But your a broke ass..?  Speaking of ass..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

I feel like chicken tonight  

Why did George Bush cross the road? 
Beause his penis was stuck in the chicken!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Fooled You  

Whats another name for a push-up bra? 
False advertisement.


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like put things in your ass? hahahaha



Your Kung Fu is strong!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

post 600


----------



## Var (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But your a broke ass..?  Speaking of ass..



Sorry...there's just no comparison!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Sorry...there's just no comparison!




Bullshit!  What aboot these!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Var (Feb 4, 2005)

That last one comes close, but she needs to cover her face with something.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2005)

WOOOOOW!  This thread still lives.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

BUMP for the NON believers!  57k+ Views!!!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 25, 2005)

26000 posts


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 26, 2005)

wow


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 26, 2005)

huge ass


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 26, 2005)

thread 

well done man


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> thread
> 
> well done man


Thank you, I'm very proud of it


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 26, 2005)

July 1st 2004



			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>





			
				vanity said:
			
		

> that's quite the Orgasm you seem to be having there, rockgazer.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

You TGS wannabe!


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 26, 2005)

Diamond Cutter wannabe. I still can't figure that one out.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

now this is ass premier


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

she looks like a perfectly nice girl why you calling her an ass?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Ahh, the thread still lives...


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> she looks like a perfectly nice girl why you calling her an ass?


because she not my perfectly nice girl


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Now that there has been some advertising for this thread, let's hit 1,000 pages


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

and mine


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

and one for luck

ewhy not eh


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now that there has been some advertising for this thread, let's hit 1,000 pages


 i work best with a deadline and no sleep. n guess what rob just told me he banned johnnny's ip address.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks CSF3 and SGTNEO!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i work best with a deadline and no sleep. n guess what rob just told me he banned johnnny's ip address.


Alright, then I give you until 6am tomorrow morning to get this thread to 900 pages. Hows that? 

I'm glad on the Johnnny thing. I'm getting really sick of all of this now. It's WAY past entertaining or funny.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Hey, you got a WHOLE post for you! Just had to be patient and wait a second


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

25991


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

I


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

just


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

wanted


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

to


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

see


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

it


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

reach


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

26000


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

POSTS!!!! 

There it is - a nice round number...


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, I'll make one more post.  Now it has 26000 replies.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, 26000 sure is a whole lot!


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks CSF3 and SGTNEO!


more than happy to help 

Neo


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone know what the world longest thread is? maybe we can beat it


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

just a thought lol


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i work best with a deadline and no sleep. n guess what rob just told me he banned johnnny's ip address.


thats good to hear rockgazer he must have got my pm, well atleast that bloke is gone


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's another.

 I just whored a post. I feel so...dirty. I'm gonna go to the clinic now and make sure ai didn't pick up any forum STDs. I mean, look what happend to Johnnny and John H.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's another.
> 
> I just whored a post. I feel so...dirty. I'm gonna go to the clinic now and make sure ai didn't pick up any forum STDs. I mean, look what happend to Johnnny and John H.


LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Wow, 26000 sure is a whole lot!


How many of those are yours?


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL, now dont go posting nacked pics of yourself on forum or you will find your self banned


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How many of those are yours?


judging by your post count quite a few are yours


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

wow new page how cool entire page influenced by moi


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

ok just carry on chatting im boring lol


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> LOL, now dont go posting nacked pics of yourself on forum or you will find your self banned


 I think Johnnny did himself a favor.  After all, laughter is the best form of birth control.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> judging by your post count quite a few are yours


I have 8,240


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I think Johnnny did himself a favor.  After all, laughter is the best form of birth control.


No, I think Johnnny is the best form of birth control.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, I think Johnnny is the best form of birth control.


 A veritable poster-child for abortion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> A veritable poster-child for abortion.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I have 8,240


thats an accurate kinda guess


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I have 8,240



Jesus.. I only have 1823


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

I think since Rob has been such a great sport and has shown how committed he is to keeping the members of the board happy (ie Johnny be gone...), some peeps should show their support of the forum and go elite.

I remember when I did... and its been steak and potatos since then.  Or something along those lines


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

I only have 12 posts in this thread


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

ok how do you work out what youve posted in thread?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

In your user CP, hold the mouse arrow over the envelope, that says your subscribed here.  It shows you how many replies you have.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Know it all


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

ahh i have made 18 posts in here, well 19 now


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

But really, I have a few more than 12 posts... however, nothing along the lines of 4 or 8k.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> ahh i have made 18 posts in here, well 19 now



You need to make 1500 more by tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Know it all



You have no idea


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, we'll let you go with 3 more.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

yeah i also have a life


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Plays "You're so vain" for PreMier.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> yeah i also have a life



Everybody online says that.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

9/10s are lying.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

your self included?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

You dont have to ask that.

I always lie.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Like those statistics (9/10s)

Lies.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

You're pretty cool.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

guessed as much lol


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

More lies.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Mwuaahahahahaha.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

and thats how the whoring is done.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2005)

There are lies, damned lies, and statistics. - Mark Twain.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

you have to remember most people came on here in the first place for avice on work outs so they are not normal internet junkies, except shae, vieope and aybe rock gazer lol


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Neo, you owe one more post before you go... only have two so far.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

ahh, nm... you got them now.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Ahhh, people here are a special breed of internet junkie and lifter.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

ok well its getting late in uk and im of to get some sleep, see you tomoz

hows that for last reply? ill pick up msg tomoz


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

"Cause I'm a liar" - Rollins Band


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool... have a good one.  I actually have to get going myself.

csf - You cant fool us with that little Twain quote, you're still a whore deep inside.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Plays "You're so vain" for PreMier.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

85 posts in here.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

nice avatar premier. the diamond was nice too, i met a guy once whose hobby was looking for gemstones. he had an aquamarine he cut himself that was massive. my birthstone so im partial but it was purty.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

I will probably switch back, thats my standby avi.  I just thought I would mix it up for a bit


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 28, 2005)

I wanted to make this my avatar - 

But its 5x too big  
Oddly enough, its small enough to add as an attachment.. LOL


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Definitely going to be a NASCAR driver one day... that fetus.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

*currently playing some Rage Against the Machine on his computer*

Its not helping with the studying...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Hows that snow treating you East Coast?

Yaaaayaaaah!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

I wish we'd get some more snow though... its kinda getting skimpy now.  Bleh.


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 28, 2005)

No snow in FL.  But we did get alot of wind!



.... Yeah its pretty damn boring here. lol.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Alrighty, good night all... hope you get lots of snow where ever you are. 

Or at least that I do.

Later!


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 28, 2005)

'Night Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Mar 1, 2005)

Good more Vietnam!

Gotta go!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

I


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

would


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

never


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

do


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

your


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

bidding


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

Rock!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

D'oh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 1, 2005)

weirdest 1 i could find


----------



## Eggs (Mar 1, 2005)

Its about that time.

Time you say?

Bed time of course.

Night again all!


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

im bored


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

so im going to wore it up to 2,000


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1874


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

this is already getting old


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

fuck this


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

amateur


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

well...


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

maybe ill keep going


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont have anything else to do


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

getting closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

a little closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

still closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1883


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1884


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1885


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1886


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

time to listen to a little Grateful Dead


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

hmmm, what show to listen to?


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

something from the 70s


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1890


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

lets see, how about 1977


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

sometime in May


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

May 7th, 1977


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

sounds like a good show


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

lets listen to it


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

starts out with Bertha


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

not bad


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

this is getting boring


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

I should be looking at porn


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

ill hold off on that


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

hmmm, peggy o


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

a classic song


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

maybe ill listen to deal


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

fuck ive got a way to go


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

still a long way


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

seems even longer


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm, time to change the song


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

aahhh, i found the perfect song


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

terrapin station


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

if you don't like that song you can die


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

if you don't like grateful dead your the worst


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

they're the best


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

damn, still a long way


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

a


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

very


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

long


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

way


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

to go


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

but ive got Jerry to lead me to 2000


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

Jerry Garcia


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

John Gerome Garcia


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

I think i misspelled his middle name


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i think its jerome


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah that looks right


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

jerome


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

man ive got a ways


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

boring


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

very boring


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

very very boring


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

booooooring


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

boboboroing


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

damn 5 second rule


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

hinders my progress


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

im going to talk like snoop dogg for 24 hours


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

im going to tizzalk like thizziss


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

it will be hizzard


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i can dizzo it


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

if i pizzut my mizzind to izzit


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

im tizzired


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i nizzeed


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

to gizzo


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

tizzo bizzed


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

but im getting clizzoser


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

sizzo clizzose


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

this is hizzard


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

to tizzalk like thizzis


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

even harder to tizzype


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

lizzike this


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

new sizzong time


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

thizzis will dizzo


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

for nizzow


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i need to go to bizzed


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i have clizzas


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

at 9 in the mizzorning


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

but its mizzusic appreciation


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

we just lizzern about bizzach


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

and other clizzasical pieces


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

there are guys from the bizzasketball team in my clizzass


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

they dont dizzo shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

if your gizzood at spizzorts


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

you get a frizzee college degree


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

mother fizzuckers


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

man im getting clizzose


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

thats not a pizzig in my avatar


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

sizzeveral people have said it's a pig


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

it izzaint no pig


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

its a pizzitbull


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

a crizzazed killer


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i have a pizzitbull


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

nizzamed guinness


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

he's the mizzan


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

alright, enough talking like that


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

it takes so long to type like that


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

i would be done


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

if i hadn't wasted my time


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

with that crap


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

almost there


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

damn 5 second rule makes me irate


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

dropped some vocab on ya


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

21 more to go


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

20


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

now were in the home stretch


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

ha, i have 1982 posts right now, thats the year I was born


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

im an old mother fucker


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

soon ill be 40


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

and my wife will have saggy boobs


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

man that will suck


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

hopefully she stays hot


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

like Farah Fawcet


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

however you spell her name


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

she's the first chick i saw in playboy


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

that was back in the "dont shave your bush" days


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

man that would be no good


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

a face full of yarn


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

phew 6  more


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

5 more


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

4 more


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

3 more


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

1999


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

money shot!


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

fuck this shit, im out


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> amateur


 I suck, my greatest aspirations in life are to have as many posts as you o great one


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, that was posted when I didnt think you were gonna make it.  No need to be a sarcastic fuck,


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Plus I post so much, because 9hrs+ a day on here will do that.  Once I leave this job, I'll never post again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Plus I post so much, because 9hrs+ a day on here will do that.  *Once I leave this job, I'll never post again*.


Ummm, Excuze me?!?!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2005)

_Good morning. _


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, that was posted when I didnt think you were gonna make it. No need to be a sarcastic fuck,


I was just joking bro. Didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 2, 2005)

UHHHHHHGGGGGGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

lol pages have increased, how has everyone been?


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

oh just want my post count to go up one


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

ok maybe one more, but this post has a point, i did 1.6 miles roughly think its a bit more in 8:30 today i was well happy


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

I cant help but think that Neo is a closet homosexual with that doggie style animation he has going on. He thinks he's pulled the wool over the sheeps eyes, but no siree, we know whats going on.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

But whoooo knows for sure.  Until one day if/when he changes it to a note that says "I really do like it in the ass".


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Which reminds me Neo, dont forget to vote for IM in my sig.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoot, we're 26 up on the closest one.

We're like porn stars or something.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Or something...


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

i have voted im


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

and


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

i do


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

not take it


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

up the ars


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

and im sure


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

your girlfreind


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

will tell you


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

im 100% man and no batty boy lol


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

> your girlfreind will tell you im 100% man and no batty boy lol



Actually, when she saw your post she laughed and said something about you being a faggot tea swilling limey...

but hey, whats she know right?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope it was worth the laugh P, when she see's it she's going to hit me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea, Jenny is too nice.  I knew she wouldnt say something like that.  It was funny as hell though


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Too nice to say that.. yep.

Too nice to hit me?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

and thats all she wrote... night all.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh what a beautiful morning...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

I woke up this morning with the dreadul sense that my alarm had not gone off...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Which is pretty strange because its my alarm that woke me up.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah well, must have been one of "those" dreams.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Voted again... wow, we're 30 up on the closest competitors.

Imagine if we behaved collectively more often.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay, thats a little too cultish perhaps.

Lets not behave in a similar manner.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 3, 2005)

i hope you get pounded by jenny for that comment

and how did you know i like tea over coffee


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 3, 2005)

and im are doing really well in the vote

its kinda cool


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

She didnt see it!   

Oh, just guessed on the tea..

I like tea and coffee... but I have to admit tea is definitely a finer thing IMO.  Nice and relaxing, flavors jump out of it.  Coffee can be nice early in the morning though, when its cold out and you step outside onto the porch to just relax and check out the weather. A harsh acidic bite is kinda nice then.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 3, 2005)

nah coffee taste is just horrible, for me tea is a more easier going drink and just as nice on a foggy morning sitting outside


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Back from working out...

It was pretty nice.  Worked shoulders, triceps and biceps.  Had combined chest and back this week to change things up a bit (and because I'd missed a day  ), and will be driving tomorrow, so just combined those workout days.  Felt good overall though.  In and out in less than an hour, just like things should be.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

You should make this your journal


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

This is better than a journal.

To the non-post whores... in here we are Gods.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Though I'm not so sure if its flattering to be called the god of whores.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anything you've done made your life better?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Failed marketing ploy...

Coke - Not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Were you asking me?  Its a quote from American History X.  Its a good quote IMO


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, I remember 

Was a decent movie... and had a good message to it.  Wasnt a huge fan of the kid getting it in the end, but hey, thats what the story is all about.

Wasnt really asking, just saying it.

What hours do you work?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

2:30-11:30 mountain.  Its currently 9:50.  I fucking hate this place lol


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah, ya know... thats the way it goes right.

Most people have to work a few dead end jobs they dislike to get to the one they want.

I remember working the night shift... was a bit fun at times, but plays havok with the social life.  11:30 isnt peachy, but its paying the rent right?  Less than two hours to go 

As for me, I need to get some shut eye, have an early day tomorrow.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 13, 2005)

hey hey


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 13, 2005)

who has let this thread disapear


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 13, 2005)

oh and just on personal note im gunna be starting all my motor bike course stuff soon


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

So who's gonna maintain this thread now that Rock is gone  ?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm sure we can keep it going


----------



## Eggs (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm a whore, you're a whore everyone's a whore whore...

Hey, dont forget to vote for your favorite BB site!  Ummm, and if thats not IM, just go ahead and click us anyways 

http://www.atozfitness.com/cgi-bin/top25/rankem.cgi?id=Prince


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Eggs.  Just voted us to #4


----------



## Eggs (Mar 14, 2005)

Suuhhwweeaatt!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Justin, you're a whore for sure  And no, I didn't make the tea comment, I would have thought of something far more clever


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Did you really read all of that, or do you just spy on Justin?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

I just read it  Gotta keep the boy in line every now and then  Usually I do that in a different way  , but I figured a nice little IM bash would do this time


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Different way? 

Luck Justin lol

Arent you mad they didnt show desperate houswives this weekend?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know what's going on with desperate housewives these days.. Annoying!

How have you been Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Im doing well, thanks.  Getting over a cold, so I took all of last week off.  Im also waiting on a call for a job interview this week.  Im sure I'll get it, so i will be quitting this job I hate so much lol  If the new job goes well, I will never have to go back to College, because I'll be rich  
How was the Florida vacation?  Did you guys do anything fun?

It will be on next week, they took it off this week for that stupid John Stamos show.  Why would they give a prime time spot to him?  We want to see desperate/sexy women, who are scandelous!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad to hear you're doing well  It was about time  Hope you'll get that new job!

Florida was a lot of fun! So relaxing.. I just love it down there. Justin and I are currently thinking about where we want to live after I graduate with my Masters in two years. Right now we're thinking about Florida or San Fransisco. After growing up in Sweden I need some warmer weather!! 

Yeah, I didn't watch that show.. Guess they just wanted to reach their target audience and figured they'd show it during DH. Smart marketing move.

Ugh, back to studying


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Why you would want to live in the US, I have no idea.. Greece is warm 

Good luck with your studies.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 14, 2005)

Greece is nice.  I dont know if I'd want to live there while I was working though, unless I owned a nice little cafe close to the beach or something on one of the islands.

Nah, I think its better for vacation or perhaps retirement.

Jenny does spy on me some times... I have to watch what I say because I never know when she'll read it   But if it just so happens that it is dumb enough I could expect a nice smack in the noggin for sure.

Makes me dream of the old days when she used to keep me in line in a different way.  Uh yeah, that ones going to get a bruise 

Soooo anyways, Sweetie, whatcha up to tonight?  Oh yeah, studying.  Me too.  Kinda.  I'll come hang out a few minutes


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Makes me dream of the old days when she used to keep me in line in a different way.  Uh yeah, that ones going to get a bruise



What's that supposed to mean??     I guess you didn't appreciate this morning, I'll remember never to do that again


----------



## Eggs (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey now, dont be so hasty!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Ooooh, you're right... you didnt do it again 

Ah well, I guess a man has to get up and do something with himself some time... hope you're studying went well hottie.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahh shiat, now you can see that I stayed up late.  Hey, I only dealt, I didnt play in the poker!   Erm, but either way I'd best get some sleep now.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, I found that copy of "Behind Blue Eyes" that wasnt by Limp Bizkit btw... it was sang by The Who.  I dont like it as much, though it has some nice classic tones to it


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

I rank #6 in posting in this thread


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Pretty good, and I dont think I'm going to catch up with Rock, as he has about 7k more than I do


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

How'd you guys like that pimp clip?  I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

But I kinda wish that the pic hadnt been so grainy so we could have seen the impact a bit better.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

I couldnt quite tell if it was an elbow/forearm to the jaw or if it was a hard blow to the ear.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Perhaps a mixture of both.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

I figured a ruptured eardrum would help throw the guys equilibrium off


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

But it of course might have been just a solid strike.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Hrmmm, I got my bracket all filled out.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

But there are a couple of toss ups here and there... and I'm sure there will be an upset or two.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I rank #6 in posting in this thread



How can you tell?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

I pretty much played it safe and based it on how well the teams did and how their conference was.  Didnt go out on a limb too much really.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Click on the post count to the right in open chat area.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Just chilling and listening to Tenacious D... some of their stuff is hilarious. I'm not a huge fan of the whole "Hail Satan" songs, but the "Fuck Her Gently" song is great   I saw a flash of it the other day, was pretty goofy.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

You're above me too.

Bitch.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

HAHAHA!  Im ranked 4th.  I have no life.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

See, if I was a system admin I'd be the #1 bitch around here!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Actually, I'd probably spend as little time on computers as possible. I get burned out on them.  But yeah, you definitely have more posts that I do.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

I see Rob got rid of the post ranking thing in this build.  Probably a good idea, we were some spamming bastards


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Im on 9hrs a day 5 days a week for work, I hardly(if ever) get on on the weekends.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, I know   Was just busting your balls.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

So whats new in P Land?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

You've gotten kinda slow in your old age 

I have to head out, its getting late.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, im typing up my resume   Need a new job.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a good evening.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Its all good.  Good luck on your resume, and dont forget... if you cant convince yourself that you should hire you, why would they? 

When I was getting out of the military I think I had a day or two in courses on resume preperation.  But I dont remember any of it.  Probably because I was having a hard time keeping my eyes open.

Anyways, take it easy.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Yea, I found a 'super resume' site on MSN.  Plus Im going to let my Ma look it over.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Cant go wrong with that... night!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Goodnight.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Ahhh, and awake again... Time to go for a run in a little while.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

So don't leave us hanging What are your picks at least Final Four


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Illinois, Wake Forest, North Carolina, Duke.

Pretty safe choices, as all a #1 seed except Wake, which is still a damn hot team.  I have a semi-upset with Georgia taking Washington, to get to that, but we'll see.  I don think Georgia is hot enough to do back to back wins against good teams, but we'll see.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Of course its all a bit of a gamble anyhow


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Bad nights and good nights can and will change the outcome.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

What are yours Iain?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

im just gonna post


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

anything


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

to


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

get


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

more


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

p


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

o


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

s


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

t


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

z


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

thank u very much


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

im at 284 right now


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

i wanna get


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

to---


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

and


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

then


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

im


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

done


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

im almost there


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

9 more


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

8


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

7


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

6


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

5


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

4


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

3


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

2


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

and boom 300


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Nows thats kinda gay... real post whores have to actually write something.  Numbers dont mean anything.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

But congrats on 300 anyways


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

thats what u think but i thin differently


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

I am a little more Risky than you Eggs.

I got NC, Oak St, Louisville, Syracuse.

I think NC will take it all


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks, its a great day


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

cute kid in the avi


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

We could make a poll about it


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

about what? are those b-ball teams


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

nope cricket

Great sport matches last for days


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah Iain, thats a bit more risky for sure... I though Syracuse was a good pick, but I'm not sure about Louisville though.  But thats just because I think that Conference USA isnt so hot, at least not compared to some of the others.  The only half way decent team they knocked out was Cincinnati, and Cincinnati didnt have any wins over anybody that was good.  I just dont think they're prepared for it.

Oklahoma St could take it, but I knocked them out a bit earlier.  They do have a great offense, and their defense is pretty good, so we'll see how it pans out


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

oh.... hey i got a good sports question

how would win in a boxing match between muhammad ali and mike tyson in their prime


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually, I meant we could take a poll about what people think of using numbers to increase their post # 

But its done with now, so never mind.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

i think it would be a great fight... if muhammad ali would choose not to knock tyson out in the first round


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, Cricket rocks!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

I actually think Louiville has some great potential.  Yeah there Conference is weak.  But Rick Pinteno (sp?)  has done some great things with this team the last few years.  They seem to be improving annually.  I actually chose them to meet NC in the Final


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Actually, I meant we could take a poll about what people think of using numbers to increase their post #
> 
> But its done with now, so never mind.




hehehehe there's nothing wrong with using numbers they can mean something too


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Oooh, I dont know if its that easy... Tyson had a way bigger punch, but his overall quality wasnt nearly as high.  On top of that, he had those damn skinny chicken legs, and he wasnt very tactical IMO.  Just relied on power.

However, in his prime it didnt take many slip ups to get him to knock your ass out.  As far as overall quality though, thats definitely Ali.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

i think ali would out smart him


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> oh.... hey i got a good sports question
> 
> how would win in a boxing match between muhammad ali and mike tyson in their prime




I don't know "how" ?

Maybe if they played cricket


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

but tyson is one mean mofo


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey babe, how was your run??


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

hmmm ali and tyson in a cricket match.... wow that would be intresting


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey babe, how was your run??




it was great thanks for asking


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> it was great thanks for asking



 Smarty pants.

Eggs, answer my question damnit


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Ummm, it was good... at least it will be in about 5 minutes when I go 

How was your cardio this morning?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

I was just, er, waiting for it to warm up some...

Or checking out my B-Ball bracket and trying to make sure its strong


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah yeah, excuses excuses. I was up at 7 this mornin  I had a great workout this morning, 500 cals burned according to my heart rate monitor  I'm going to get rid of this softness before you know it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

First Below .500 team to qualify for the tournament last night.  Oakland 12-18 beating Alabama.   Too bad they face NC next Hahaha


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

I like my softness it is so cuddly


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Mm, sounds like a great workout! 

Oh, btw... go vote 

http://www.atozfitness.com/cgi-bin/top25/rankem.cgi?id=Prince

We need to win!   Its a pain that it resets all the time though, I wish they'd just leave us at #1 for a while


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

man summer is almost here... i have couple more pounds of fat to loose and then ill be the best looking mofo out there (not)


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

NC is going to crush them 

On another note, I think that Washington is bit time over rated.  I'd be surprised if they made it more than 3 games in.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

ok guys i gotta get going i have a job interview in bout 30 min so ill talk to u guys later when i come back


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Well 7, I always found that denial works fine too... as long as you put some effort into it 

But hey, if you're not chubby or really skinny you'll have something over 3/5s of the other guys out there.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Sooo, hot stuff, what are you plans for today?

Lots of studying I bet.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

well i think i look pretty good now compared to what i used to look (skinny fat)


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

That is the same way I feel about Illinois 

Cya Seven11 don't forget your Alpha fish I am sure the Interviewer will be impressed and higher you on the spot


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Eggs,  no studying today.  Just work


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sooo, hot stuff, what are you plans for today?
> 
> Lots of studying I bet.




well the interview first and then i gotta go to the gym   


hehehe


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> That is the same way I feel about Illinois
> 
> Cya Seven11 don't forget your Alpha fish I am sure the Interviewer will be impressed and higher you on the spot


 

heheh hell yea im proud of my fish man he's a big mofo just like me hehe


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

On a side note, I think that the Illini are going to get knocked out somewhere along the way as well.  They have a great overall team, but they just arent super high scoring, and I think that another team with a bit more pace to them that can put up alot of points will knock them out.  I dont think thats BC, but I'm pretty sure unless they really step up they wont win the tourney.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I think the Illini are quite a bit better than Washington, and they have some decent moves.  But its just not enough to win it for them.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

You guys are dorks 

Justin, yep, studying. I want to go to Walmart and tan too, wanna take me?  Let's have a crazy good workout this afternoon!!  Oh, and I want to cuddle some too


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

On a side note... regardless of what your fish does I'd be careful about being too much of the alpha male in your interview.  I dont know if they'd appreciate you pushing them around and then humping their leg to show them who is boss


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Oooh, cuddlin huh?  Sounds good 

Okay, after I go on my run and then eat some food we can go.  Will probably be about an hour or something if you thats good.  See you then


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Or we can just go after the gym  Whatever you feel like!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

I chose Alabama to knock out both BC and Illinois.  Now that is risky 

Eggs.... I have some cuddlin time open as well


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Ian, that cute little son you have in your avvy can get Jenny hugs anytime!  What a cutie he is


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> On a side note... regardless of what your fish does I'd be careful about being too much of the alpha male in your interview.  I dont know if they'd appreciate you pushing them around and then humping their leg to show them who is boss




hahahah lol

my i really gotta get going now... c ya guys later


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay sweets, sounds good, we'll figure it out. Okay, I'm off to run.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Good luck on your interview 7!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

thank u


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Jenny.   I keep meaning to post some picks from his first B-day.  Man he has gotten so big so quickly


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Bama is a distinct possibility to do that, I have BC knocking them out, but I could probably change that around and still feel confident in it.

Snuggling huh?  Hrrrrm, well I have a 1:30 spot open.   Okee, I'm going to go for a run and leave it with that as any more and we'll start sounding a bit too gay


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, now I'm off!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you sure?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

do you have your running shoes?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Man I need the warm weather to get here soon.  I think the High is 32* today.

Well at least I am heading down to FLA in just over a week.  Ahhhh Warm weather


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Yep, I have my running shoes   Was a good run, but its a bit chilly outside so was coughing up some serious goey flem.

We just came form Florida, it was nice... where you going?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Englewood Just south of Sarasota.  Staying in a friends condo right on the Beach


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

im back


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeh Iain, I think that'll be a really nice time.  The weather was around 70s in Tampa while we were there... more than enough for us cold blooded Northerners.  Well, in fact it could have been just a tad higher.  But I imagine it already is by now.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

How'd the interview go Alpha Shemale?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Changing the pollen/cabin filter on my 1996 Passat right now... just pulled the last one out (never been changed since Ive had it).  Bloody found leaves and all kinds of crap in it.  I recommend everyone not overlook that if they have a VW, its a good explanation for that dank smell coming through your vents.  Regardless, its an easy replacement and cheap.  If anybody wants to know how, I can probably find you a link to pics on how its done.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

After I go to the store and get a new filter real quick, the last one fell part when I was pulling it out, so I've glued it back together so and am putting it back in for the trip to the store so nothing else gets sucked into the vents.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Another 55 posts in this thread and I'll knock Greek out.. she's going down!

Urm, after I go to the store.. which is now.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Right now?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> How'd the interview go Alpha Shemale?




hahaha well it went pretty good the interviewer told me that i got a pretty high chance at getting hired


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

and thanks for asking nuts


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Bleh, the store lied... they didnt have any.  Waste of my time, but its okay cause I fixed my last one and it'll last for a as long as it needs to.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 16, 2005)

how has everyone been?


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 16, 2005)

im bloody starvin today somehow manged to ahve nothing to eat


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 16, 2005)

anyone who wants to order me a pizza i will give my paypal account for donations


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 16, 2005)

actually would be better if you come round and cook me a good healthy meal cant be doing with greasy pizza


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 16, 2005)

anyway im gunna go stick a film on as im bored outa me head

l8z peeps


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Doing good, think I'm going to go do some work on my car...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

There is a lot of traffic in here.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

I like to work on cars.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

What are you doing, and to what kind of car?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, was going to pull the headlights off my 1996 Passat VR6, but after looking at it realized that I need to take the bumper off first which is probably a good 45 minute job or more. So I'll do that another day.

My headlights were hazy, and was going to clean inside and outside with some stuff made to clear that up, but applying to the outside seems to have worked just fine.

Plus, it was late and there isnt enough light to go about working on the car.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

eat


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Just took a bath and had some kimchi myself.  Was a wonderful thing.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

but i just ate

food makes me hungry


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Then eat more.

Just not twinkies.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

my stomach is like the black hole.... heheh


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyways, its about that time.  Night all... stay safe, and dont play with sharp objects or fire.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

It was huge and then it imploded?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

hahahhahah

yup exaclty


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

ok nuts have a good night


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

and dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

even tho u deserve it


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

hmmm i need to get 40 more post to go up to 400


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

so


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

one


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

two


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

three


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

four


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

five


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

remeber guys


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

those are not numbers


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

theire words


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

woow


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

im not hungry!!!!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

its a great day


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

i think its the first time


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

on my cut


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

that i wasnt hungry


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

oh never mind


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

maybe i should cook me some eggs


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

Long ass day today.....Internship and then class...Won't be home till around 10 PM. God, entering electronic surveillance data for all CA Counties is tedious. I do get my name on the document when it's published though.....Considering how this is the Dept. of Justice and all my internet activity is monitored, I shouldn't even be on this site.   ...and I'm hungry. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn, CA sure wiretaps a lot of cell phones.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

Sigh, another 2 hours of this and then I get to face traffic and take a midterm. Joy.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

God, Thursdays suck.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

At least tomorrow morning, there's some court running that I need to do so I get out of the office and walk a couple blocks.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2005)

Interning sucks ass, I did for a real estate co's IT department and they had me clean up years of their laziness, plus they were conveniently migrating to XP while I was there so I got to be the one to sit and stare at 35 computers to make sure the install didn't hang.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> God, Thursdays suck.



I'm with you Aggie... I'm exhausted.. Just came back from night class.. At least I got a 98 on my midterm, that's always fun


----------



## Du (Mar 17, 2005)

Keeping this thread alive, in memory of Rocco.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

rocco the porn star???


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm thinking about going back to school, I don't know if I want an electrical engineering or environmental science or computer related degree.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Really?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

I just assumed that you were happy doing what your doing.  Plus, you seem pretty well educated as is.  An enviornmental science degree would fit you IMO.  Why do you want to go back?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Man, its fawking late here.. im leaving work, and off to bed.  Goodnight.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

am


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

bored


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

and


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

I


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

want


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

more


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

posts


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

so


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i wont even check


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i did something


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

terrible today (well tonight )


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

I ate a whole pizza (medium)


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

and then i ate a whole bag of onion rings


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

then i was hungry again and ate tomatoe soup


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

and then i ate some penut butter cups


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i feel like crying


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i feel so sad of what i did


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

butr i couldnt take it anymore


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i was so hungry and pissed


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

and i just couldnbt eat tuna anymore


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

but tomorrow


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

i will be back


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

to my regular diet


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

and i hope it will be better


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 17, 2005)

becasue i feel like crying


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

who


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

gives


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

a


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

fuck


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

about


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

you


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

girly


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

man


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

stop crying man ur waking your dad up


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

your nothing


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just assumed that you were happy doing what your doing. Plus, you seem pretty well educated as is. An enviornmental science degree would fit you IMO. Why do you want to go back?


Cause I believe the mind is a muscle and it needs a good workout and I do my best in school.  I am happy doing what I am doing, but it's not progressing as fast as I want, if I get an environmental science degree I could jump on board my bosses team of lobbyists and boost my career going the political route, if I take electrical engineering I could go with his research and development team and help boost our product line, make new advances in the alternative energy world, etc.  Or I could continue on my originally intended path and get a degree in computers, get a job in some hospitals or clinics IT department and make big bucks.

 I'll probably be one of those people who gets a new degree every decade cause I like the challenge and change.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2005)

Is all of Utah on here tonight?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 18, 2005)

This thread is always fun to read


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Good luck in I.T.   

You won't want to work any bad hours or anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, I leave and people start in my thread again   Anyway, I'm proud of you all


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe I'll be able to whore a bit tonight


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

yea. 1,000 pages isn't too far off now.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll be able to whore a bit tonight


Wow you were gone a whole 5 day's since your good-bye thread How did you manage?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 18, 2005)

im back and im hungry


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2005)

I just want to say one thing, I kicked Egg's butt this morning when we were running on the trails  Hehe, okay, maybe I didn't, but I sure made him work hard   I was tired too though  

Seven, how did the interview go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Wow you were gone a whole 5 day's since your good-bye thread How did you manage?


LOL, it was hard. But the vomit and shakes made me come back


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yea. 1,000 pages isn't too far off now.


Alright then, let's do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

What? I come back and nobody posts anymore?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm here for a bit, let's get post happy!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2005)

_Look, it is Kerry. Scary. isKerry. Scary. isKerry.. 
Not_


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

Kiss my Irish ass?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Look, it is Kerry. Scary. isKerry. Scary. isKerry..
> Not_



Holy fuck... what have you been smoking?!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2005)

_Nothingness, really. :bounce: _


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

886 anyone? today? tonite?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

26,529


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

26,530


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

ooooh, look at all the vanity that's kinda nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

need a shower. i'll be back.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

i'm back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Kiss my Irish ass?


Huh?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

So what's happening all??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm only here for a few posts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

this keyboard is fucked up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

and i want to get back to my book


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

qualified with my berretta 9mm on wed


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

and a 12g pump shotgun


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

was quite a bit of fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

i'm in the process of getting my concealed weapons permit


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

then it's fun time


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

well I guess i'm off


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

we're almost to 900 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

not much longer


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

see ya'll later


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

wow


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

i like guns


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

but don't own one


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

have a seven yr old


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

would not be safe


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

he'd saw a lock box open


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

but when he is older


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

i want to start collecting some weapons


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

knives, war clubs, maces, guns, swords


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

they are all interesting


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

in aberdeen maryland


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

i went to a proving grounds place


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

they even had displays of different booby-traps used in vietnam.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

very scary looking but fascinating.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

i like throwing knives n stars too.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

but my kids would throw them at each other


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

they start counseling the 30th.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> have a seven yr old


 uh oh this was my 8,*666* th post.  should have known.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

my daughter calls him belezebubba.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

you don't want to know what he calls her.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

ok you do


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

jackass. i have no idea why of all the bad things to call anyone that's his favorite.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i like throwing knives n stars too.



Excellent skills! Can you use a hunting bow? 

Thats edited... the first edition accidentally sounded sexual, and wasnt meant to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

not sure i'd be strong enough to actually pull hard enough to kill something n i hear you aren't supposed to use a cross bow. i fish but i don't think i'd like killing anything else. my daughter hunts, she's 13. i do like venison. she has only shot birds so far. she kicks ass at  skeet shooting.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't want to do morning cardio today


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

my legs hurt sooo bad. i guess i need to stretch more before n after working out. but i need to do laundry today anyway n three flights of stairs are killing me. i hate this apt.  one of the reasons i took it was all the stairs.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2005)

Stairs are good  I just chugged some coffee and am going to leave while I'm still high from it


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2005)

coffee is awesome. i'm always trying to quit caffine. maybe if it didn't smell so good.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Stairs are good  I just chugged some coffee and am going to leave while I'm still high from it



Hey hottie pants!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2005)

alright, I'm caught, I didn't go do my friggin cardio this morning. I've gone 6 mornings in a row though, so I deserved it


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> coffee is awesome. i'm always trying to quit caffine. maybe if it didn't smell so good.


  Coffee is the shit!  I drink it during my routine.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> alright, I'm caught, I didn't go do my friggin cardio this morning. I've gone 6 mornings in a row though, so I deserved it



Haha, suuuure. You ended up going to the gym anyways  But yeah, you deserved a nice little break today.  Maybe another day then!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

aaaaaa


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

my head hurts i think im getting a cold


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

A drill my relieve some of the pressure


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

hehehe shut up before i break an egg


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

This Eggs already broke, being in college doesnt pay what it used to


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

Er, or something like that.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

oh man i know i hate college


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

i just wanna get my EMT done and im done with school foreverrrrrr


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

but anyways im gonna go play some shooting game bye bye


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

and its time for me to chill a little in a bath and read some... then go have a drink and mingle at the parties in the apartments upstairs.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 20, 2005)

guess whos back


----------



## seven11 (Mar 20, 2005)

me!!!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 21, 2005)

Good morning roadkill.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man.... Some people have become some real douche bags on this forum.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man.... Some people have become some real douche bags on this forum.


You talking about me?!?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You talking about me?!?



Nooo, I think he's talking about me! 

Hows it going Rocky?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man.... Some people have become some real douche bags on this forum.



Besides, what have you got against douches?  They fulfill their purpose


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nah Rock you are only Part Douche 

You are absolute right Eggs. and these people are filling the Douche personality quite well


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

hi guys what's the topic this lovely morning?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ummm Douche


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 21, 2005)

So rather than read all 850+ pages of this thread can anyone tell me what it the focus if there is one?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jeez does no one read.  The focus is Douche.  I just posted it


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

the focus is to get this thing to 1,000 pages first of all. second, to remain somewhat entertained by almost any means possible while doing so. there are even naked chicks in here somewhere. lot's of them.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

freshly douched.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 21, 2005)

yo yo yo have no fear seven11 is here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man.... Some people have become some real douche bags on this forum.



I love you too


----------



## Eggs (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, what a douchey good evening!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2005)

revved up like a douché and other misheard lyrics


----------



## heeholler (Mar 21, 2005)

Been ahile since I popped into this thread. How many pages now?


----------



## heeholler (Mar 21, 2005)

887 is seems so far


----------



## heeholler (Mar 21, 2005)

But I got to post a it to get to 3000. That wont happen tonight.


----------



## heeholler (Mar 21, 2005)

Wont happen tomorrow either.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love you too




Awww man I never knew you thought of me that way.  I am soo happy now 

I don't know if I can say this b... b...bu...bu...but I love you too


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> revved up like a douché and other misheard lyrics


 my daughter used to sing pocahontas " so you think i'm an ignorant cabbage"


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey there Hee Holler. I like seeing you back, it's been a LONG time


----------



## Eggs (Mar 22, 2005)

Seems like everybody is coming back these days.  Ahhh, good times!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey Justin! How's things?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey you guyyyyyssssss.... Hello to all of my IM friends!!!  It's been a while since I had a minute to myself over here.  I have about a half hour now where it's quiet enough for me to come and read/reply and browse around the room. Hope you are all doing well...

I miss all the goofy chatting!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

hey cutie pie! never see you any more. sometimes it's even goofier here now ...


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

hey good to see the threads still going


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

had to pick up a new eye brow bar today as i lost my last one taking it out for work, bitch huh.

anyways just thought id see how things are going with this thread still not reached 1000 pages yet come on rock, give it a boost


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

will be doing my cbt on the 30th and then booking theory and crash course for full bike license, cant wait


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

as soon as i finish college full time work and...


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

a brand new kawazaki ninja 600 05 model, im gunna be leathal on roads but...


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

our laws state that if i get full licenese before 21 i ahve to ride bike for 2 years restricted so im gunna be 21 after 2 years roughly, but im going too...


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

book days down a race track as they de restrict it for you while you are on their track, also im after a company that produces flding licence plates for bikes i know they exist but cant find who makes em


any one know?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

to the original post whore


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> to the original post whore


Why thank you


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

thinking about it you are the post whore, but rock gazer is close considering she does no training or diet posts lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> thinking about it you are the post whore, but rock gazer is close considering she does no training or diet posts lol


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ahhh But Rock has just about as many posts in this thread as Rockgazer does total on the forum


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

ahh that is very true and is an acomplisment in its self but not as deserving acomplisment as being the proud owner and starter of this thread, after all it is called rocks whoring thread


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

hey that was 600 posts  well 601 now

1000 here i come


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

me no understand.... ugh


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

i need more posts


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

you no understand what?

youve confused me now lol


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

my goal is 500 for today


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

hmm


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

ugh ugh sentence ugh no understand


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

you should post hot naked chicks for all 500


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

when i get to 1000 i will post the hottest naked chic around

and thats a promise


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be waiting


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

still waiting


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

Still Waiting


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

gdgd im on the road to success as we post


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

Will You Hurry Up And Get To 1000 Soon


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> thinking about it you are the post whore, but rock gazer is close considering she does no training or diet posts lol


 ah, but here you are wrong grasshopper.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

well its not easy getting this many posts, you will have to be patient and she will come when i reach 1000

lol no pun intended in come


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ah, but here you are wrong grasshopper.


ok apart from open chat and sexual health where else do you post? or do you ever make a training post? not as in you post on training forums is it ever factual or training related


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

i got 1,000 posts in like 20 hrs 1 nite. look at the penis game thread. amature.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey guys i need help


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

there are to jobs that i can work and ill be starting soon so i gotta decide wich one to take


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

lol but i do have stuff to do other than sit at pc posting 24/7 even though posting now doesnt really help my argument lol

but 8,899 posts is pretty impresive, and i hope 1 day to be a post whore like you 

i ment that in the nciest possible way lol


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

one is a security job... ill be transporting money and driving in a armord car plus ill have a gun hihi


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

and the other one is a patient care aid (intensive care buuhahahahah) .. ill be working 12 hours shifts in a hospital and all i gotta do is distract the pationts from hurting them selfs


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

yea. i kept a journal briefly till satan shit at my gym n i couldn't bring myself to go back.... n i am found in various diet n nutrition threads but not often. mostly i just like to have fun here. but my 1 nite breaking a rock record was enuf, i was awake for days when i even started so by the time it was over akk. no more posting marathons for me.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

go for security guard one


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

anyway im gunna stick a film on then get some sleep


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

post you later peeps


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 22, 2005)

lol you like my play on words there good huh

anyway nn and l8z peeps


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

i bought equipment n work out at home now. 

 i'd take the armored car job. i've worked w people like that before it can get depressing.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 22, 2005)

all right ill take the cool job with the gun and maybe work just one day in the hospital because they pay daily


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

cool. sounds like a plan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> one is a security job... ill be transporting money and driving in a armord car plus ill have a gun hihi


Armored car is VERY dangerous!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> to the original post whore


that dubious title actually belongs to David....have not seen him in a while though...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

looka that rock..I STILL have more posts than you...nya nya!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that dubious title actually belongs to David....have not seen him in a while though...


David comes around now and then.  I think he's pretty much wore this board out, he's probably whoring somewhere else now, literally.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

true! I owe about 17,ooo of my posts to him..


----------



## heeholler (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Hee Holler. I like seeing you back, it's been a LONG time


Hey there David! I'll pop in more from time to time in a few weeks busy at work!


----------



## Shae (Mar 22, 2005)

*Me at my smartass worst.*

I went to school a few hours early today so I could register for classes next fall. There was 2 gentleman at a table with little green books. I walk by them and one of them asked me if I wantid some good news. Well I ask them, "Is our heavenly father going to help me pay for my schoolong next fall?"  He gave me a book and smiled. And you know what that green book was?


It was The New Testiment of psalms and proverbs. 



But the gentleman took the joke though so it was a sigh of releaf.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 22, 2005)

What you wont find on CNN: http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20050322170209990010

At least as far as I've seen.  Anyhow, CNN at times reports the positive, but they often throw something in that is negative.  I think it is important to people in the US to see that Iraqis are working with us to help make them free of this infestation.  Alot of news organizations dont want to show that though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just here for a sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

not much time


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

and this comp is slow


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

but i wanted to


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

spend some playtime


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

in my thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

not long now before 900 pages


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

that is so awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

working 14 hours today


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

a total of 75 for the week


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

nice check though


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

but i've been out in the rain all day


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

gym tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

starting Max OT I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll just take this to the next page


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

then back out in the rain


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

3 more posts I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

Soon I'll have to put Burner in his place


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

stop whoring would ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

I will in a sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics in the gallery BTW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

looks like kyle is growing fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

have they increased how many posts to a page?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah he is a weed  Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

It used to be 25


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

He is pretty tall, boys that are 6-7 months older are about the same height


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah he is a weed  Thanks


He is a good looking kid too. Must get that from the wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I gotta get back to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

3.5 more hours.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

Slacker..


He sure as heck doesn't get it from me.  You have seen me


----------



## seven11 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey eggs are u there?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 24, 2005)

rock, are you cheatin again ?   cause if you rrrrrr


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> rock, are you cheatin again ?   cause if you rrrrrr


Huh? You talking to me?


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 28, 2005)

hey people, youve got to stop this thread getting lost in other pages


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 28, 2005)

post people


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 28, 2005)

post whores we need you, need to make 1000 pages 

lol how are you lot, and rock tell them you have responsabilities out side work and need to cut ours down but not pay, might work worth a try


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 29, 2005)

come on people dont let this thread die, its not its time yet, and i dont think flex has been paid to "let" it die


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 1, 2005)

Soooo I saw the movie Sin City tonight. LOL, the funny thing is, I don't get carded buying wine the other day, but I get carded in the theater after buying my ticket.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 1, 2005)

Never read the Frank Miller graphic novels, but the movie was good. Dark (as most Frank Miller stuff is) and a little different, but I liked it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 1, 2005)

....and then I start to feel old when they look at my license and find out that I turn 25 this year. blah


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

I want to see that.. were the lines bad?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want to see that.. were the lines bad?


Well I went to an early show, but it got full. 4:50 movie too.


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 3, 2005)

sin city looks an awsome film, but i really want to see constantine, cant wait for it to come on dvd here, out at cinema atm, but none of me m8s want to go and see it


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh also want to see the new batman, looks promising


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 3, 2005)

and the war of the worlds looks like it could be good, but the trailers so far dont really give anything away so hard to tell


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 3, 2005)

geez, this thread will never end huh ?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2005)

Constantine was pretty good... a nice mix between horror and action.

Sin City does look good, I'll have to get out with the roomies one of these days to see it 

Hrmm, this thread is like an Energizer Bunny.  But not as furry.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 4, 2005)

damm this thread is long! 26724 posts and counting!  anyone want to give me a recap?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 4, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> anyone want to give me a recap?



lol, maybe not!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2005)

Arrrgghhh, you pussies.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

can i just


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

write non sence


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

and get some posts ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

m dieing to get


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

over 2000 posts in here


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

so i can finnaly


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

be one of the


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

"oldtimers"


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

like some of the oteher people in here...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

this is a whoring thread


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

so no one should be upset


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

for me.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

writing like this


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

right ???????


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

becasue i am really happy


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

to be a big part


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

of this IRON MAGAZINE


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

i really did


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

learn a lot


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

from you people


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

in here


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

but now i want to say


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

good night, and talk to you tomorrow, i had a ahrd day at work..


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2005)

night.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeh QG, you can write as much nonsense in this thread as you want.  Check out the post tallies for all of us in here.  You can be sure we didnt get those by making sense with all of our posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, way to get on board QG


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yeh QG, you can write as much nonsense in this thread as you want.  Check out the post tallies for all of us in here.  You can be sure we didnt get those by making sense with all of our posts



I'll have you know I always make sense...... At least to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I'll have you know I always make sense...... At least to me


Uh, yeah. Me two


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2005)

Me three?

Umm, it doesnt look like I'm just jumping on board with that does it?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2005)

Ahhh, I'm just going to stick to posting in this thread for a while.  Arguments with Kbm really dont go anywhere, we just BS back and forth... he makes errors for me to attack, so I do, and he sees errors in what I say, so he jumps on those.  Though in actuality, his arguments are generall based on stuff like:



> It's interesting how you assume that gay citizens don't follow what they believe God wants them to do. They don't have to believe that God doesn't appreciate their homosexuality any more than Pat Robertson ignores how God doesn't appreciate bearing false witness.



Umm, so whats your point?  I do believe that gays can believe they are following what they believe. But that begs the question, who gives a shit what a few people believe God wants them to do.  Religions, just like everything else in the world is based on the majority and power. If the majority wanted to accept gays and allow their beliefs or those with the power, then they would.  In the mean time, the majority doesnt want that. So they can believe as they want to all they want, but it doesnt make them right, and it certainly doesnt give them the power to change anything.

or this little jewel:



> No one has looked to you for leadership on this issue.



Um, no shit, really?  And no one has looked to you for guidance in this issue either.  I'm an arrogant prick, whats your excuse?  And thats the hypocricy of it.  If I give my opinion, then its trying to provide unasked for leadership.  And if he does.. well, its just pure bliss.  Right.

and let me finish with:



> Years of religious training doesn't make him more than a human being.



You're right, and nobody ever said that.  However, years of training in physics will give a physicist alot more knowleadge in the realm of physics than your average joe shmo, and yet he wont be more than a human being either.  Sooo, I guess no where in my statement did I imply the Pope had super powers becuase he studied... but it sounded really good to say that I said that I'm sure.

Hrmm, I'm wondering if I should just block Kbm.  Realistically, he's a waste of my time, but I can't help but respond to his little proddings.  Sooo, I'll leave it up to you guys opinion on that (and yes, I can form my own opinion, it just sounds more fun this way). Should I put up with the droll meandering discussions with Kbm, or should I just block the dude and do myself a favor?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2005)

i think if you try it's easy to find things to like about people you don't see eye to eye with on a lot of issues. john h. can drive me a little nutty but there are still other things about him that are kind of endearing like his love for animals and simple things he finds humor and enjoyment in in his day to day life. if we had to fully agree with another person to be kind to them none of us would have the family and social relationships we do. we'd all just walk around giving each other dirty looks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 6, 2005)

I just made maple vanilla almond granola bars and they fall apart when I cut them. Never made granola bars though, so live and learn I guess.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

What did you do wrong?  Do they need to dry or be refrigerated?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol, dunno and don't really care. I have a long ass day tomorrow and I should eat and go to bed......lie in bed rather....Daylight savings and not going to my internship over Thursday and Good Friday really fucked my sleep schedule.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

I hate daylight savings..  Read a book, that always puts me to sleep


----------



## musclepump (Apr 6, 2005)

hi


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I just made maple vanilla almond granola bars and they fall apart when I cut them. Never made granola bars though, so live and learn I guess.




Ahh but did it taste good.  Cause in the end that is all that really matter


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, taste is definitely most important.  Like when you (or someone else) makes cookies from scratch for the first time and they fall apart.  I dont care as long as they taste good


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 7, 2005)

Actually, the granola just needed some time to fully dry and set. They stay together now and yes, they taste good.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Recipe


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Please


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

And


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Ahh, okay.  That makes sense... kinda... I dont bake 

I do cook meat though, and I eat vegetables when I have to.

Anybody else besides me like their steak almost raw?  Just seared on the outside to make it a bit firm, but the inside nice and warm and red?  Mmmm.

I'm not sure how I got there from granola bars, I think its time for lunch.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

For anyone interested.. I dont know if this has been posted previously, but MSNBC has an interesting interactive guide to how the Pope is elected:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7319823


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Hrm... http://www.cnn.com/2005/POLITICS/04/07/daylight.saving.ap/index.html

Cool


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=581&e=4&u=/nm/20050406/tc_nm/tech_sony_brain_dc

Ummm, I dont know if I exactly like the thought of Sony beaming shit into my head.  Its already fucked up enough from TV, and thats not even including the potential problems physically that come about from stuff like this.  My cell phone is bad enough :angry:


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steak should only be eaten when it is oozing with blood.  None of the over cooked shit.

Knock the horns off and Whip the ass and Voila.

Mmmmmm Steak

Dammit and I just had a tasty Curry


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd eat the hell out of some curry 

That shit thats so hot that when you're done you're sweating and thinking "Damn tomorrow is going to suck".

Mmm yeah 

Yeah, I agree with steak.  But I like its been grilled on high about 45 seconds on each side to give it some firmness.  Much easier to cut with a knife.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mmmm So hungry again.

Yeah I love Indian Food.  Dammit stop talking about food. Mouth watering. need food


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks


I added things like maple syrup, walnut, sunflower seed, rolled oats, and almonds. I also used vanilla almond granola and instead of regular honey, vanilla creme honey.  Not very healthy. lol

Still want the recipe?

Heh, it's at home, but I could probably find it online if you still want it ID. And, like most good bakers and cooks, I don't really measure anything.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

food sureeeeeeee tastes good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

yeahhhhh i need only


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

18 more posts


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

to reach 2000


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

i feel kinda stupid for doing this


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

but fuck it, its a slut thread


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

did somebody say food???


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

hey, seriously now....i felt like "cheating" form last friday, and i still dont feel like it..that is weird usually i feel like eating bad all the time....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

i am having trouble cutting this time, becasue i am sooooo affraid of loosing mass....i am 5'11 and 190 pounds at 12% bf.....but i still feel so smal, i am even scared to wear a short sleeved shirt becasue i dont think i look "big enough" is that sick or what ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

10


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

9


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

8


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

7


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

6


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

5


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

4


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

3


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 7, 2005)

There are so many variations to granola bars too. Dried fruit, different seeds/nuts...caramel pecan, apple cinnamon, cinnamon and brown sugar, chocolate chips, mini M&Ms, peanut butter, almond butter, sunflower seed butter, walnut butter, pecan butter, macadamia nut butter, cashew butter, mac/cashew butter, maple and brown sugar, etc.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

2


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

1


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

2000 !!!!!!!!!!!! yeahhhhhhhh i didddddddd itttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 7, 2005)

But back to work, lunch is over.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

does anyone here even know who i am ??? lol, i have 2000 posts and i feel like no one knows me...lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> does anyone here even know who i am ??? lol, i have 2000 posts and i feel like no one knows me...lol


Huh? I think most people know you QG.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

YEp Unfortunately we do


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Aggie if you got it easily then sure.  If you have to search then don't worry.

Probably better than store bought Granola Bars.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> YEp Unfortunately we do


 That's what I was thinking but I'm trying to be nice lately 

J/K QG!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 7, 2005)

Eggs , If kbm annoys you put him on ignore, rich46 and Johnnny are on my list.  

 As for steak I ate it 3 times a week as a kid so I can't stand it anymore, I prefer a juicy grilled chicken breast.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking but I'm trying to be nice lately
> 
> J/K QG!




Oh Joking, Yes that is it Joking Ha Ha..... Joking Right


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Eggs , If kbm annoys you put him on ignore, rich46 and Johnnny are on my list.
> 
> As for steak I ate it 3 times a week as a kid so I can't stand it anymore, I prefer a juicy grilled chicken breast.



I grew up eating Ramaen twice a day... so I dont mind some raw meat now and then


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Nah, I prefer not to put people on my ignore list if at all possible.  Its because I have an innate sense that humanity is good and worthwhile.  So I'm hoping someday that something worthwhile comes out of not putting Kbm on the ignore list.  So far its been in vain 

But I have hope!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

I wouldnt eat my meat raw, unless I killed it myself.  I dont trust the people who cut/handle the food.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Nah, I prefer not to put people on my ignore list if at all possible.  *Its because I have an innate sense that humanity is good and worthwhile.*  So I'm hoping someday that something worthwhile comes out of not putting Kbm on the ignore list.  So far its been in vain
> 
> But I have hope!


So sad. So young and naive


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

_What am I doing here? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

You've come to the greatest thread on IM


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

_Somehow I don´t feel very confortable here. _


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Somehow I don´t feel very confortable here. _



*Elmer Fudd walks out*  I dwont know why wittle wabbit, we mwean wou nwo hawm!

*insert Elmer hunting wabbits smiley*


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So sad. So young and naive



I know, but I'm getting older.  One grey hair at a time I suppose.

As to the naivety, I guess its just second nature


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

See what I see?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> *Elmer Fudd walks out*  I dwont know why wittle wabbit, we mwean wou nwo hawm!
> 
> *insert Elmer hunting wabbits smiley*


_Agoraphobia, I guess.  _


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

OMG, is he Rocks illegitimate child?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

lol,  i dont get it why am i soooo bad in here ?  am i pulling a johhny or what ?>


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol,  i dont get it why am i soooo bad in here ?  am i pulling a johhny or what ?>



If you have to ask... you wont like the answer 

Just messin, I dont see a problem


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

If I was an ugly little smiley like you I'd be pissed too


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Hrmm, I just got back from the gym... had a protein shake, but think I need to eat some real food before bed. Hrmm, what to eat.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to shave my head again tonight.  Jenny said she wouldnt mind, but she didnt sound so thrilled. Sooo anyways, I'm going to surprise her in the morning.  I wonder how pissed she'll be


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

I started shaving my head last week.  I have the perfect dome


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh... well understand, I'm an ugly dude without the head shaved.  With it shaved... and with a fu manchu... yeah, I pretty much look like a criminal.

She'll get used to it 

Good job on the dome though, its Summer, time for a clean cut.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

I used to make fun of my Grandpa because he was bald.  Then one day, he looked at me and said "God only made a few perfect heads on this earth.. the rest he put hair on"  Ever since then I always liked to shave it   Its funny to see people with lumpy heads, or odd shaped.

Do you bic yours?  Pic?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

I just use my gillette on it... but if I ever decide to do it all the time I need to pick up one of those nice head shavers.

My heads not particularily lumpy, just a plain on cranium 

Knew this one dude who shaved his head that looked like a pug, haha.  Never seen so many wrinkles on a head.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

I use a Mach3.  But every time I shave my head/face with one, its nearly done for..(there goes 2$).  So I end up spending more than if I went and got a haircut once a month(which is a reason I shave my head.. paying for a haircut, wtf?).

Anyway.. what 'nice head shaver' are you talking about?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.headblade.com/


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Its like $15 for the razor, then $20 for 20 blades. But it looks hella cool, and the matte head shaving grease stuff looks good


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

That looks interesting.. I dont like that it only uses a doubl blade though.  Is th head matte stuff for shaving, or an aftershave?  Nevermind, on the bottle it says its a lotion.  If you havent tried it, you should get yourself some Nivia Aftershave Balm.  That stuff rocks.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

I have some stuff that works wonders for sensitive skin.  My face tends to get ingrown hairs when I shave every day, but that stuff helps.  It hurt like a bitch when I put it on my scalp, guess I must have whacked it up a bit. 

Anyways, I need to go get some sleep.  Take it easy P, when you getting off?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Right now   Tme to go home, and eat.  Take care bro.

Oh, and it looks like mach3 blades will work.  I think I will pick one up. http://www.headblade.com/products/FAQ/faq1.htm


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, they have some kind of adapter I think.

Enjoy the munchies 

Later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> See what I see?


LOL!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I wanna shave my head again !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I look hispanic with my head shaved


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

It's nice to see this thread going again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was practicing guitar


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but i'm bored now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

so listen to music and whore a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

had a good w/o today


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but i really need to work on my squat


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i think i'll lower the weight again and really focus on form


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and going atf


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i was watching some guys squat today


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

very heavy and going all the way down


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

time to stop being lazy


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and just do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

am i flexible enough though?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

that's part of my problem


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

anyone going to whore with me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I need to pick Lisa up in an hour


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

then we are going to watch spanglish


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe i should shower first


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i've been going to bed at 4am


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and getting up at 11


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

works got me screwed up


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

so i play playstation all night


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

so much fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

makes time fly by


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and i don't think about food


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

crap, i just said food


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

now i'm hungry


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I really need to tan


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe i will shave my head


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I like drastic changes


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

it'll be fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I need to work on my tat also


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but i don't have the money


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

how is everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

me, i have anger problems


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe now's not the time


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

to get a conceal carry permit


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but honestly too


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i've decided against that


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

while i'm having such strong emotions


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

hopefully i'll get over it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm not taking meds anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i refused them


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lisa got pretty upset about that


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but in the end I think she understands why


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

it's so freaking nice here


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

weather wise


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

looking forward to CA


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe i'll get KFC tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Mmmmmm.... Rat


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

as long as I don't know


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and it tastes good


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i don't care what it is


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

saw sin city


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

a few nights ago


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

freaking awesome movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

nothing like i expected though


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

lisa didn't like it as much


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

BLN is playing


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

they are an awesome group


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

my hands are all rough now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

from the weights


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

it's hard to sing and type


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

at the same time


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

ordered some max pump


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm excited to try it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i don't think i have enough time to


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

19,000 today


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but i'd like to hit 900 pages


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

I dunno what the fuck goes on in this world when it comes to calling people on their cell phones. 


On my way to class, I get this call...

"Is this Pizza Hut?"


"No.", I go, "You called a cell phone!"

"I want 2 large pepperoni pizzas and a large order of Flame Thrower Wing Street Wings."






What a fuckin idiot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

don't know if i have time for that either


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

LOL shae!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

you surprised me with that post


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

like someone sneaking up on you


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

let's see what plays next


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

a band called justified


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

alright, they sound ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

2 days off of the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe cardio tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

we'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i go in for work tomorrow night


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

almost time to get lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

we'll not really


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i don't know why i said that


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

or do i


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i guess shae's not staying


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

has luke ever come in here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

i don't know


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and i'm not searching right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

now saliva's on


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> i guess shae's not staying


What should I say?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

and i'm still alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

anything you want to shae


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Bored out of my bloody mind.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

this thread is all about chaos and whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you work or are  you at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I found a band i really like


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Live


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Don't work till Saturday morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been downloading their music


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

I work at my school's library.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

what do you do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

what are you studying?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

My neck hurts


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

I do a little this and that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

from working it yesterday


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

customer service


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

computer techie though.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

In AZ, Lisa and I used to want to live there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

I have more to learn about p.c.'s.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

We are on the last page


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

I couldn't learn about PC's like that.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

*yawn*


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but there is so much money in it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

am i boring you


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

once we hit 900, 1000 will be a piece of cake


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

but then what


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

will IM crash?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

will this thread die?


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

No. Your not boring me. I had enough of this week. *YAWN* Classes and work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

or do we shoot for 2,000


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

what will become of me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

my purpose and drive will be gone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

will I still exist


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe we shouldn't hit 1,000


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm all in.  Crankin up some Fozzy on the stario.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well- 900. Bye.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Eat The Rich--> I didn't know it was originally done by Aerosmith.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Silence is deffning.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been down, I've been beat
I've been tossed into the street
Making nickels, begging dimes
Just to get my bottle of wine


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Some say Life, she's a lady
Kind of soft, kind of shady
I can't tell you Life is rich
She's no lady, she's a bitch


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

They suck my body out
But then there is no doubt
Gonna pay the devil his dues
Cause I'm so sick of being abused


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Eat the rich, eat the rich
Don't you know life is a bitch
Eat the rich, eat the rich
Out of the palace and into the ditch


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Steal my money, steal my car
Took my woman and an old guitar
Running crazy, running wild
?? in my eye


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Just can't fight the temptation
It's become my inspiration
Gonna get myself an axe
Break some heads and break some backs


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

um not real sure it's the same song. 

*Aerosmith*


*Eat the Rich*


  by Unknown

  Well I woke up this morning
  On the wrong side of the bed
  And how I got to thinkin'
  About all those things you said
  About ordinary people
  And how they make you sick
  And if callin names kicks back on you
  Then I hope this does the trick

  'Cause I'm sick of your complainin'
  About how many bills
  And I'm sick of all your bitchin'
  'Bout your poodles and your pills
  And I just can't see no humor
  About your way of life
  And I think I can do more for you
  With this here fork and knife

  chorus:
  Eat the Rich: there's only one thing that they're good for
  Eat the Rich: take one bite now - come back for more
  Eat the Rich: I gotta get this off my chest
  Eat the Rich: take one bite now, spit out the rest

  So I called up my head shrinker
  And told him what I done
  He said you best go on a diet
  Yeah I hope you have some fun
  And a don't go burst a bubble
  On rich folk who get rude
  'Cause you won't get in no trouble
  When you eats that kind of food
  Now they're smoking up their junk bonds
  And then they go get stiff
  And they're dancing at the yacht club
  With Muff and Uncle Biff
  But there's one good thing that happens

  When you toss your pearls to swine
  Their attitudes may taste like shit
  But go real good with wine

  chorus

  Believe in all the good things
  That money just can't buy
  Then you won't get no bellyache
  From eatin' humble pie
  I believe in rags to riches
  Your inheritance won't last
  So take your Grey Poupon my friend
  And shove it up your ass!

  chorus:
  Eat the Rich: there's only one thing that they're good for
  Eat the Rich: take one bite now - come back for more
  Eat the Rich: don't stop me now I'm goin' crazy
  Eat the Rich: that's my idea of a good time baby


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

What kind of gun would you carry Rock?  I saw Sin City too.. it was fucking bad ass.  I will probably go again lol


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2005)

What's this 900 pages jazz, my screen only shows us at 540 pages?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of gun would you carry Rock?  I saw Sin City too.. it was fucking bad ass.  I will probably go again lol


Sawed off shotgun.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2005)

I want to take some shooting lessons at a gun range with my dad.....ya, know typical father-daughter quality time and shit lol....(my suggestion too).


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

You want to shoot a gun?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You want to shoot a gun?


  Been wanting to for awhile now. I ain't your typical chick. The joke in my family is that I was supposed to be the "boy" and my bro was supposed to be the "girl." We also have a theory that in my former lives, I was a general, wife beater, and in one of them, my bro was the red-headed step-child.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2005)

So, what's up for this weekend Jakey? I got out of my internship early today....weather is shitty though. There's actually mini-tornado watches in the area.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Yea, its snowing here   I train tomorrow, so probably not much tonight.  Sunday nights I go to the movies with my friends.. and Saturday, probably nothing either.  Im pretty boring


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Been wanting to for awhile now. I ain't your typical chick. The joke in my family is that I was supposed to be the "boy" and my bro was supposed to be the "girl." We also have a theory that in my former lives, I was a general, wife beater, and in one of them, my bro was the red-headed step-child.



 thats some funny shit!  Your not typical.. sports.. cars.. now guns.  You are seriously kick ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of gun would you carry Rock?  I saw Sin City too.. it was fucking bad ass.  I will probably go again lol


I'm looking at a 9mm Glock made by Springfield. It's really nice. I have a .357 Mag now but that's too big to carry concealed LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Sawed off shotgun.


Not till the winter and I'm wearing my Trench


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

I want a Desert Eagle .50


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

I think you should atleast get a .45


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg16-e.htm

Damn, there is a lot of guns there.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is one for you..
Custom M1911 clone, made on STI frame and Colt slide .45ACP


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want a Desert Eagle .50


Have you ever shot one? The shooting range I go to rents'em out. I haven't tried it though. That things if freaking awesome!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

No, I have never shot one   I like the one RoboCop uses, with the 3 shot burst


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is kinda what the gun I'm getting looks like-


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crap, nevermind


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Holy shit!  I have this gun! hahahaha   I wonder what its worth? http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg118-e.htm


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd have to recommend Sigs  They are high quality.  Personally I'd do either 9m or .40, depending on how well you can reacquire target after each shot.  If you can keep on target with the larger caliber weapons then go for it.  My motto was always... why put one round in um when you can put three? 

Just kidding, I know the drill... fire, re-assess... blah blah. They always have to take the fun out of it... even took away our double tap


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy shit!  I have this gun! hahahaha   I wonder what its worth? http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg118-e.htm



 Is that the NY Yankees logo on the gun?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2005)

btw Shae, I'm fining you for that signature... bloody making me scroll through that thing each time I scroll down the page


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Shae, its an FN...  

Eggs, I hate that too.. I scroll to te left, near the names/avitars are now.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

i like guns but won't have one in the house. i have a 7 yr old who cannot accept no for an answer. you cannot hide anything from him even with locks. last year he came out of the bathroom and explained to my daughter and i that tampons were to stop itching, there was a paper in the box if we weren't sure how to use them right and so on. for the next week it was his mission in life to find out if we were hiding anything else...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for editing the signature Shae   Just wanted to tell you about it in a funny way... hope you werent offended 

RG - Good job on thinking about your kids.  I think too many people have weapons in their homes and many times arent doing their kids any favors by keeping them there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Just kidding, *I know the drill... fire, re-assess... * blah blah. They always have to take the fun out of it... even took away our double tap


At work we are taught to empty the magazine, then re-assess


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2005)

Do they also give you broomsticks to anally rape suspects during questioning?  That place is starting to sound like the NYPD Rock 

Should get a shirt that says "phear my authority bitch!"


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2005)

Umm, they dont really teach you guys that, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

Haha LOL. Not exactly. The point they were trying to make is with the weapons we have, you can empty the magazine in 2 seconds. They were assuring us that if that were to happen, it wouldn't be overkill.

Now on the other hand we go through very extensive training on "when" to draw your weapon. It's very severe cases that happens (only happened once in 16 years and the person didn't end up being shot). It's not like you try to get access to the building and we just open up and fire


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2005)

Alright, just making sure.  You guys carrying 9s?  I use those as a reference as they are about the smallest thing I've shot.  Though a .38 is too much different, and I did shoot a few .22 pistols as a kid.  I enjoyed shooting them, but emptying a clip in 2 seconds and you'll probably hit everything but your target 

Now if you are carrying some sort of assault rifle... then hell yeah its easy!  Or a .22, which I hope you arent, because then you need atleast 2 clips to finish them off


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, we have 9mm Berretta's and 12 gauge pump shotguns.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 9, 2005)

Hum thinking about doing a Chevy's Fresh Mex 12k run on Oct. 8 and a half-marathon on Oct. 30.........Pretty out in the future, but all the other local races are only 5k or less...too easy. Besides, I've done a 12k before and my ultimate goal is a marathon.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 9, 2005)

The races are so far out though, that I don't know what my schedule is going to be like so I can't register yet.


----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)

Went to the Woman's Expo with my mom, grandma, my auntie auntie visiting from Hawaii, and my sis. There was this 18 and over place of the expo blocked off so I had to watch my sis while the clan went through. When they went out, my auntie handed me an envilope.

"Happy early birthday.", she says to me. (My birthday is comming up June 26th.)

I open the envilope up and it was a pass for exotic dance lessons.   


Heh, it was the next best thing after a sex toy party. 


May be I will learn somthin like shake it like my girl Shakira.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2005)

Guess what I found near the bottom of the page... back to work post whores.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 11, 2005)

#27020 never posted on this thread just stopping by


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 11, 2005)

well shakira is FITTTTTTTTTTTTT and is she ever going to release some more music so i can see some wonderfull vids of her


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 11, 2005)

how have people been? i went and got drunk over weekend you kno the usuall, and getting drunk on weekday this week  FHM are coming to my local club and are bringing models, also their taking auditions for the next high street hunnies so there is going to be vast talent


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 11, 2005)

oh and premier the only gun i really want is the desert eagle .50 just an awsome gun so powerfull and looks the dogs bollocks in jet black


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2005)

Whew, you wouldnt believe what page this was on.  Last post was 9 days ago...

Anyways, I just wanted to say that I just saw a preview for XXX:2, and I am going to boycott that shit.  I mean, you replace Vin Diesel with Ice Cube.  After he saves the President is he going to say, "Chill P Daddy, smoke a blunt, its Friday!"  The dude isnt muscular, and when I see him I dont think big bad dude, I think how right he'd look with a blunt chilling in his mouth.

I know why they put him in the role, every little teenage wannabe thug is going to put it at the top of his list of favorite things, thereby increasing their wallets nicely.

Hrmmm..

To do list:
#1 Smoke some weed.
#2 Get ahold of some munchies.
#3 Save the world...

Yeah, who needs to be bad ass when can talk like a gangsta and shoot your pistol sideways.  Bling bling.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah I agree.  I didn't see the preview.  But you ever catch the show Rides ?

They had a making of the cars from the show.  Other than some cool cars,  I don't have time for it.  Looks pretty rediculous


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Triple X II is a joke after Vin Diesel! Thanks for saving the thread Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2005)

Adios Amigos, its bed time.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,154612,00.html

So the white guy supposedly tells a racist joke 7 years ago... so the black guy that was working for him comes back after 7 years and shoots him twice in the chest and once in the shoulder.

I mean, is the dude a fucking retard or what? So the guy tells a racist joke (which I think the guy is lying about anyways, you dont come back after 7 years and kill somebody for that), does the dude have so little going on in his life that he is going to throw it all away because he is pissed about a joke?

Thats what I dont understand about murders these days.  I think that all murderers that kill for something as trivial as this should automatically be executed, ala corrupt Mexico police style. Because if somebody is willing to kill for something so trivial, then they are certainly willing to do it again.

"Oh my God, you put too much mustard on my hot dog, die mother fucker!"

Soooo, please people, lets all work on leading lives that have enough value that we dont just feel like throwing it away every time some little thing comes along.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

They are shooting part of a movie in my City this week.  Drove through the set in the Downtown on weekend it looks pretty cool.

Any one play the game Silent Hill for Playstation.  That is what the movie is based on.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2005)

Nah, dont play consoles.  Only games I ever play are PC.

Whats the game based on?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

> A downright creepy "survival horror" title, Silent Hill succeeds where most Resident Evil-inspired titles suck: keeping you hooked and instilling you with fear throughout the game. Players are cast as Harry Mason in his desperate search for his daughter, who mysteriously disappeared after their car crashed into a gully outside of a desolate resort town.



Apparently it is a pretty big title on playstation.  I like my xbox 

Our downtown is pretty run down as most of the business have moved to other parts.  So the Desolate Downtown looks pretty cool.  Maybe I should skip work and see


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh and BTW I completely agree that senseless murders should be strung up and shot.

Waste of Life and don't deserve the time of day.  Let alone the cost of the judicial system


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeh, I mean if it is something like you catch your wife and her boyfriend sleeping together and snap, well at least then there is a psychological reason.  Or if some guy hits your kid and you beat his ass bloody.

But coming back after 7 years because someone told a joke that you thought had "racial overtones".  Thats just silly.  I hear German jokes and what not, and I'm part German, but I'm going to laugh about it, not go back and whack the guy.

Anyways, I think you should take some time off of work and go check it out. Could be cool to see.  Time for a run, talk to ya later!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2005)

Goodnight Ironmagazine!


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Alright Fuckers.  I'm back!  Lets catch up...


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Rock?


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

PreMier?


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Funk?


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Aggies?


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Iain?


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Thought this thread would have hit 30K by now


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Vieope?  I know you're here...ya crazy rabbit


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

*VAR? 
*


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Manic!  Long time no see.  Hows it goin?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

It's going weird as usual


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Alright Fuckers.  I'm back!  Lets catch up...




Hey Friday night brought the fag out from his closet


----------



## aggies1ut (May 7, 2005)

Kingdom of Heaven....good flick, but Jesus, 2 and a half freakin' hours. Someone did a poor job of editing.


----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2005)

okay i'm bored and high on freaking paint fumes. my bedroom is a lovely shell pink, nearly white.... pretttyyy. maybe moving isn't so bad.... well if you breathe enough paint.


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm so it is Monday.  And you know what?

I don't feel like working.


----------



## Doublebase (May 9, 2005)

Ya I almost called out today.  I hate Mondays.  I can't wait until Friday.


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

i'm sleepy n it's impossible to nap when you have a happy 7 yr old boy with lots to tell you...


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

apparently he doesn't like this whole Bush mess either, he keeps singing me "Oh Canada".


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2005)

Ain't any better up here FYI   The only thing we aren't doing is the War, everything else the Gov is more involved in.

But we do have good beer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 9, 2005)

Die thread, DIE!


----------



## seven11 (May 26, 2005)

this thread aint never gonna die


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

Shut your mouth, if u want that tounge


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

RE4 damn I want to play this game!!


----------



## MorteSubite (May 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Kingdom of Heaven....good flick, but Jesus, 2 and a half freakin' hours. Someone did a poor job of editing.



I really enjoyed the first 75 minutes or so. Though when they had to have the ridiculous supernatural stuff come in it was quite ridiculous. Can't they make something at least semi-serious?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump.. someone has a thread thats trying to hang.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

Did any1 see the longest yard?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Yea I did.  Why?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

how was it


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

It was much better than I had expected it to be.. It has an amazing cast(goldberg, stone cold steve austin, bob sapp, bill romanowski) just to name a few.  I definately recommend seeing it.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm probably going this weekend, just wanted to know if it's worth the 8.25. I'm cheap so I see movies in bulk. It'll probably go Longest Yard, walk 20 feet down and see Star Wars (that ne good?) and then 20 more feet and see Unleashed ( i eat that martial arts jet li shit up)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

I've seen all 3.  Unleashed could have been better, but starwars and the longest yard didnt dissapoint at all.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

big movie goer?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Have a movie Sunday with some friends.  We go to a new one every week.. kinda like tradition.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

i would but i have a pretty limited budget. part time for passport bmw at about 10 an hour including bonuses, and then full time student. 89 a month for the gym. Plus now the local theaters caught on to all the ppl sneaking in and moved their mentally retarded(literally, not to be mean) employee from the front desk to the cleaning crew and   put a competent person at the front ticket counter desk


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

Whore.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

La


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

La la


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

La la la


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> i would but i have a pretty limited budget. part time for passport bmw at about 10 an hour including bonuses, and then full time student. 89 a month for the gym. Plus now the local theaters caught on to all the ppl sneaking in and moved their mentally retarded(literally, not to be mean) employee from the front desk to the cleaning crew and put a competent person at the front ticket counter desk


 Don't be so bloody cheap!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

hahaha money's important, i dont wanna waste it. and im in fucking debt all the time b/c of chipotle. you guys have chipotle around u?/know what it is?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

No?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

chipotle= a new restaurant thats blown up around northern VA, DC area, you pay 5 bucks for a burrito, it's like subway, you go down the line and tell them what to put in it, what meat, etc...orgasmic

5 bucks for each burrito and they're the size of a baby or small infant(lol), keeps me full for hours and hours


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Actually I thin kwe do have that.. but its called something different.  Cafe Rio or someshit.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

o, well chipotle is a chain, i dunno if it would b called somehting different, but definately go there if you get a chance, the food's great and addicting, im hooked.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2005)

Chipotle is the shit.

We dont have one in town here... we have a Quedoba, but its not nearly as good. The food is always steaming hot from Chipotle, but at Quedoba the rice and cheese and stuff they put in cools it down too much.

The ingredients are good though, and its more healthy IMO that most Mexican joints you go to. Makes my mouth salivate just thinking about it.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

yea you just made me decide to go, lol, im not even joking, the mouth salivation was the kicker, chipotle is my white castle and im gonn make the 2 minute car ride to get there.

Qdoba is ok at best, nothing compared to chipotle, i think ima have them cater at my wedding, eventually.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

I just took a protein shake, hope I dont shit on myself.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

I need to go to GNC and get a gold card, buy some NO2, and a month supply of protein bars.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 7, 2005)

Why the fuck would you shop at GNC?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 7, 2005)

why wouldnt you? It's the only local nutrition store in at least my area.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Why the fuck would you shop at GNC?


Exactly, your throwing your money down the drain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> why wouldnt you? It's the only local nutrition store in at least my area.


Order online.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Why the fuck would you shop at GNC?


GNC is cheap! Plus they do sell other products than their on.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 7, 2005)

Cheap since when?

The only time there is a reasonible price is there Gold Card times.

Compare Prices at Bulknutrition to GNC.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes! I took a protein shake without shiting on myself!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2005)

this thread is still going??


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

you know it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

People form Dallas dont like the redskins!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

It's jealousy...bastards.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2005)

Bump!

This is the real Deal 

Rock get your ass back in here and finish what you started


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Somebody call me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow, 44 posts I hit 20,000.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Then I leave IM for good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just dropped Lisa off at the airport for a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm lonely already


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anywhooooo, what's going on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

I might go catch a movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Going to Kings Dominion tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

Been a long time since I've been on a Roller Coaster


----------



## VipeR (Jun 26, 2005)

I hate roller coasters with a passion


----------



## VipeR (Jun 26, 2005)

Just got back from Vegas


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

So how many STDs did u catch?


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Hmmm....I wonder if shoulder exxercises can workout the upper chest?


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Like butterflies?


----------



## sgtneo (Jul 11, 2005)

well thought id better make a post seeming as i ahvent been on in while, gym was all going well till 3 weeks back, finished college so no longer free and untill i get some bloody full time work lol no gym and its killing me

finding it hard to get work and all i want is a bike and the gym and im set for life lol

Neo


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 11, 2005)

damn, folks got none better to do? Damn.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

It's a WHORING THREAD.  That's what it's for!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Jul 12, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> damn, folks got none better to do? Damn.



I see it didn't stop you from coming here and posting. Don't you have anything better to do yourself?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 13, 2005)

This thread just never ends... lemme tell ya.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 13, 2005)

Shit I need to sleep but I couldn't resist the temptation to post just ONE MORE here.




Yea, I'm a whore.  Sue me.


----------



## Shae (Jul 13, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm a whore.  Sue me.



I don't blame you. I'm a post whore too.


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2005)

When i first seen Rocco, I was like "how does someone have 20,000 posts?" 

now I know!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 14, 2005)

It generally takes quite a bit of skill and dedication MyK. And theres usually a boring job where you can surf the net in there somewhere too.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Did any1 see the longest yard?




whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> this thread is still going??




whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> you know it.



whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> People form Dallas dont like the redskins!



whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Bump!
> 
> This is the real Deal
> 
> Rock get your ass back in here and finish what you started




whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, 44 posts I hit 20,000.




whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm lonely already



whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Then I leave IM for good



whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

>




sad whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Going to Kings Dominion tomorrow




good for you whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I wonder if shoulder exxercises can workout the upper chest?




whore


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> sad whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> well thought id better make a post seeming as i ahvent been on in while, gym was all going well till 3 weeks back, finished college so no longer free and untill i get some bloody full time work lol no gym and its killing me
> 
> finding it hard to get work and all i want is a bike and the gym and im set for life lol
> 
> Neo




fat whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> It's a WHORING THREAD.  That's what it's for!




whore


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> whore




whore


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> good for you whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> This thread just never ends... lemme tell ya.



hahaha you are a BIG FAT whore


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

VipeR said:
			
		

> Just got back from Vegas




is that an whore on your avatar


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> When i first seen Rocco, I was like "how does someone have 20,000 posts?"
> 
> now I know!!!




whoring around


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> is that an whore on your avatar


Is that an negro on your avatar( you've just hit 200 keep it up!!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> whore




whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1
whore1


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1
whore1
whore1


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> whore



whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1
whore1


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

Registered User




Join Date: Jul 2005
Location: AMSTERDAM
Posts: 209 


 whore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2whore2whore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2wwhore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2wh ore2hore2wh ore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2wh ore2dfgav


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whorewhore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2whore2wh ore2adfgqr2whore2whore2wh ore2


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

who is a whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

me


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

a


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

post


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

buddy


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

nothing


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

to


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

it


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

but


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

to do it


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

jesus


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

christ


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> christ


----------



## david (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

david said:
			
		

>


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


 HANK-VISSER
Registered User

HANK-VISSER's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2005
Location: AMSTERDAM
Posts: 232
Member's Photo Gallery

Quote:
Originally Posted by HANK-VISSER
HANK-VISSER is online now Report Bad Post   Reply With Quote


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HANK-VISSER
> Registered User
> 
> HANK-VISSER's Avatar
> ...


Note: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> whore


YOu nasty whore! If I saw u I will start a riot and have u stripped butt naked and stoned to death!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> YOu nasty whore! If I saw u I will start a riot and have u stripped butt naked and stoned to death!



like a real pimp


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?userlist=ignore&do=removelist&u=15532 
HANK-VISSER This message is hidden because *HANK-VISSER* is on your ignore listSPAN> 


God I love that


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?userlist=ignore&do=removelist&u=15532
> HANK-VISSER This message is hidden because *HANK-VISSER* is on your ignore listSPAN>
> 
> 
> God I love that


I have them both on IGGY, I laugh my ass off every time I see that message.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

Iggy is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Iggy is a wonderful thing.


Indeed! 





I mean, just check out the vascularity on him!  AWESOME form!


----------



## MaNiAcPsYcHo (Jul 14, 2005)

Just starting out my whoring. thought you should know.


----------



## MyK (Jul 14, 2005)

MaNiAcPsYcHo said:
			
		

> Just starting out my whoring. thought you should know.



that is the funniest thing Ive read all day


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2005)

Guess What?


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

You found the answer to why we have G.W. Bush as our president?


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyway, I'm havin a boring Friday.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Nothing at all to do.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

But tomorrow, I'm going to see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Loved the book and the old movie.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

But I want to see if the new movie is good too.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Handmade cloths


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail 7


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jul 22, 2005)

i saw it!! it's great!


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jul 22, 2005)

hahaha that handmade clothes thing is funny. my dad's a plumber.. haha


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> hahaha that handmade clothes thing is funny. my dad's a plumber.. haha



Foamy is cool. But I love Pill-Z though. I don't understand him though but I found a way you can without all the medication....






I bet this makes you crazy so you can talked to the "special" squirrel.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

That might make you bring yourself to Pill-Z's level but you might suffer some side  effects.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> You found the answer to why we have G.W. Bush as our president?




NOPE

*5000*


         :bounce:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> NOPE
> 
> *5000*
> 
> ...


Wahoooooo!! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> *5000*
> 
> 
> :bounce:



 

I am heading for 3,000 but no one give a shit. Right?


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jul 22, 2005)

YAY! 60!!!


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

My family and I went out to eat tonight.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

They wanted me to have Hooters wings but...


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

I wantid a wrap from Subway.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

I did not feel like intaking grease.


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Who wants to give me the scoop on the movie, Charlie and the Chocolate Facory?


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm going to see it and I want to know if its safe to bring my 10 year old sister.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

My cat is addicted to Pounce treats.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

He ate 80 today.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't even use my alarm clock anymore.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Every day at 6 am the little piggy crys until I get up and give him 20 Pounce treats.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Plus he wont hardly drink out of his water bowl.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

He prefers to drink  the running water from the faucet in the sink.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

And he wont eat his food unless I stir it up for him .


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

So he is crying all day......I feel like a servant.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Its late July and I live in AZ.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

And I don't have a tan


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I might shave my hair and get a tan head.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

But I'm scared if I shave it, then it wont grow back.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I just started a serious diet.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

It's true.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

No more Alcohol.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

No fast food.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Only 100-200 carbs a day.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

And no skipping cardio!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I was doing 6 rep sets...but no more.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

All that ever got me was injured.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Back to the 12 rep sets for this old man.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Hope to be in great shape by next spring.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm 245 right now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Plan to get down to 200.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Then I will get big again.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

It's too hot in AZ not to be ripped in the summer.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

When I finish my clinicals I will move to a cooler climate.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Colorado might be nice.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Or Canada.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm a socialist.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

im thinking canada arizona canada arizona...

 i'm also thinking pounce treats are not meant to replace cat food i think too many are bad.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I should research some great socialist Nations before I decide to move.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> im thinking canada arizona canada arizona...
> 
> i'm also thinking pounce treats are not meant to replace cat food i think too many are bad.


I think he is addicted......and I don't know if I should help him.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

My cat hates all other cats.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I was thinking of getting a Pug.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

he needs to withdraw. it'll be tough but he will be obese if he keeps it up n could suffer organ damage.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I dont think my cat would hate the dog.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he needs to withdraw. it'll be tough but he will be obese if he keeps it up n could suffer organ damage.


He is old and I don't want to deny his the simple pleasure of yummy pounce.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

my cat sneaks out from behind the pc n drinks my water then backs up real sneaky like as if he thinks i didn't see him.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I think pugs are lazy .


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

pets will usually accept each other if they are left to work it out on their own.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Mine too, he always trys to drink out of my glass.....I think he docent respect me.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I haven't watched TV in 2 months....except for boxing.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Am I missing anything.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

When the new survivor season starts I will watch it.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Its the only show I like.........and the Chapell show.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

last night i had a crystal bowl there instead that i keep meds in he looked at me like "what the hell is this?" now i have a glass too narrow for his face n he laid down n is staring at me.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Its funny, when you watch TV you worry about missing shows you like.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

But when you stop watching for a while you could care less.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

i haven't watched since january but will start up again in the fall n i bet we haven't missed much. i've downloaded some movies n watched them.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> last night i had a crystal bowl ther instead that i keep meds in he looked at me like "what the hell is this?" now i have a glass to narrow for his face n he laid down n is staring at me.


Poor kitty


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

TV is the anti-Christ.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I think I will quit drinking and watching TV ( except boxing) for the next year.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

i miss cuddling on the couch with a guy n watching movies.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I miss my wife yelling at me.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I haven't gone out to the movies in 8 months.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

now he is sleeping with his paw beside the escape key. hmmmm. is that some type of threat?


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't even know whats playing....unless someone tells me about a movie they liked.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

i've had three husbands they all miss me but not for the yelling. poor boys.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> now he is sleeping with his paw beside the escape key. hmmmm. is that some type of threat?


My cat loves to sleep on the key board...


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i've had three husbands they all miss me but not for the yelling. poor boys.


Married 3 x......wow.....I'm done at 1...never again.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I might get married to a chica gold digger when I retire in Mexico.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

But probably not.....I will be too old and tired by then.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

not sure for me maybe i will. at least i know what not to look for now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I want to go to Italy again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

i want to travel in my golden yrs. go everywhere.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> not sure for me maybe i will. at least i know what not to look for now.


I thought that but I was wrong.......my judgment can't be trusted....maybe I need my parents to arrange a marriage for me.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Nothing better then traveling with good people.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

being lonely sucks


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I was in Italy in 1996..........I gained 15 Lbs in 3 weeks.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> being lonely sucks


I'm loving it right now....but once the bitterness wears off who knows.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

two of my husbands were italian n Vanity is too. go figure.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Not having to worry about women is kind of nice for a change.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Vanity???


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

italian food is so good everything from pizzelles to eggplant parm. mmmm.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I went to an Indian Buffet on Monday.........yummy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

Vanity is his pc name my bf. he's a member here but hardly ever posts. we've been talking since january n haven't met yet. plan to but waiting sucks.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Ya Indian is my favorite, but Italian food is a close second.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Vanity is his pc name my bf. he's a member here but hardly ever posts. we've been talking since january n haven't met yet. plan to but waiting sucks.


So he dosent have 10,000 posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

never had indian food unless cous cous is indian.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I might go out this weekend and see 3 or 4 movies......any good ones playing .


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

he hardly had any till we met in the penis thread he got over 500 that night i got over 1000.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> never had indian food unless cous cous is indian.


I think its Persian?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

no idea i recently saw troy, sin city, donnie darko they were good.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he hardly had any till we met in the penis thread he got over 500 that night i got over 1000.


I think I might try and break that record.....
I think I can take you...I have been practicing and am in the best typing shape of my life.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

I popped off 130 posts in a few hours a few weeks ago.....but to keep it up for 24 hours...ouch.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

i'm a horrid typist. n i did it after 48 hrs w no sleep. i got like 1017 in 20 hrs. beating it shouldn't be hard


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

Vanity was very good company he still is we talk for hrs a nite usually n it flies by. he's taping a movie now for our someday we will cuddle on the couch n watch this together collection. Brotherhood of The Wolf.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Vanity was very good company he still is we talk for hrs a nite usually n it flies by. he's taping a movie now for our someday we will cuddle on the couch n watch this together collection. Brotherhood of The Wolf.


Brotherhood of the wolf.......saw it in the theaters when it was new....have it on DVD...great movie.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

9 more days of school and I'm done for the summer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

yay good for you. 

 n glad it is a good movie cuz i asked him to tape it n was afraid he might be bored silly.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Just put a clip from the movie in my sig


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

cool. lol. i was just posting about napoleon. 

 apparently the time it would take for pages to open is y the size limit on sigs.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I cant keep the same sig for long.....I'm addicted to changing it.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I like pumpkin pie better than sex.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Even pumpkin pie ice cream.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Pumpkin pie should replace the bald eagle as Americas symbol.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I would swim in a pumpkin pie pool if their was one.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm scared of growing old.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I know thats common but its just wrong.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder when I'm 60 if I will still think its better than being 70?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

me too. i made this for Vanity.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

At 70 do 50 year old women look young?


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope so.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

wow i was replying to the sig thing you are fast.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> me too. i made this for Vanity.


How do you make things like that....is it a program?


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was thinking about buying a new computer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

he has a guitar like the one i used for my wing. art programs are fun.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

My computer has only 8.67 GB space.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was told some of the new ones have 30 GB.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

i made it w ulead photoimpact 10. i'm getting a new pc too. make sure you buy 1 with a 64 bit card.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was thinking about getting a art program.......which ones are good??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i made it w ulead photoimpact 10. i'm getting a new pc too. make sure you buy 1 with a 64 bit card.


What is a bit card?


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I saved the site.....my brain is too fried to read it now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

My cat is screaming at me again.....


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe I'll put him outside for a week......then he will appreciate the good life he has.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

u have classes tomorrow?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

64 bit is the processor. just read a little about it. i'm waiting to get one getting a 32 bit now is kinda like buying a new vcr right before everything goes dvd. they are much better. n you won't have to upgrade later to use programs that require 64 bits.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> u have classes tomorrow?


Yes just 1.....next week is finals...cant wait for my break.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

oh man good luck w finals. i just quit coffee last month.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Coffee is the one thing I could never give up.....I only drink it 3 or 4 times a week and rarely more than a cup or two, but I love the stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

i did too but i drank a pot a day. i'm trying to be healthy cuz i don't like the idea of being old either.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was a pot or two drinker a few years ago but just cut way back....I wasn't trying to it just happened naturally....but now I want to make a pot


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Coffee and Pumpkin pie now that sounds good.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

When I drink alcohol and eat chocolate I get a very odd reaction.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Its almost like taking Niacin.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

The thing thats scary is it effects my breathing.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

well what does niacin do n btw every thanksgiving i make pumpkin cheesecake. it's sooo good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

i had pumpkin ice cream in vegas havent seen it anywhere else.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I would go to Vegas 3 times a year, but now it's been almost 2 years since I went there...love that town


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

if something is affecting your breathing u could be allergic.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking, I avoid chocolate at all times but probably should get a food alegery test.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

i loved vegas i used to take the dogs out to the areas around lake mead n run around exploring and swimming all day in the nude while jerry was at work. the dogs were pitt bulls n no one was ever around so i felt safe n like the only person on earth it was kinda cool.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Running around naked in Vegas  ......sounds about right.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

in the desert in a deserted area. lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

my mom can't eat chocolate it gives her migraines.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> in the desert in a deserted area. lol.


Oh not on the strip???


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

no lake mead is a state park. my husbabd was a chef at the riviera hotel n i was a chambermaid at circus circus.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was just kidding. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

well nice talking to u but im off to bed cu here tomorrow


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

i know


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

133 posts today.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Goodnight...


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I haven't watched a three stooges show in years.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I loved that show, and benny hill also.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I might go out and but some 3 stooges DVD's tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2005)

nite.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I have almost bought the Benny Hill DVD's about 100x now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I love the one when a man (Benny) ties a rock to himself and is going to throw it in a lake so he will drown. Then he sees a fish coming out of the water tied to a helium balloon.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Kids in the hall was a great show too.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Brain candy.....they did that movie then stopped.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn I just did a total body workout.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Didn't train chest though....it is still bothering me.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm hooked on a meal I started making because I'm lazy


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

One can of organic chicken noodle soup and 3 egg whites and 1 yolk.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Its 30 carbs


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

10 grams fat


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

33 grams protein


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

god hand has been quiet the last few weeks


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder why


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I am to the point where I'm scared to weigh myself


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I think I have put on 10 Lbs of muscle but I'm still fat


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought since I was only gaining back lost muscle I could lose fat at the same time.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

My diet was ok but a joke if I were training for a show.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was 250 after my vacation but I think the scale was broken


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I weighed 235 3 weeks ago at the gym


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I did DB laterals today instead of cables.....wow what a difference


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I will have to mix it up in the future


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm thinking of writing up an all free weight workout


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

From 13-19 thats all I did


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

and by 19 I was 95% in top shape...free weights must have done the trick


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

cables and machines are nice but I seem to rely on them too much...lazy in my old age


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I missed the replay of the Hopkins fight


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope  HBO plays it this weekend


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

It has to be a DVD fight for my archives.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

GH is makeing some new threads....thank Ford


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

IM seems to be really slow the last month


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Even I took a few days off


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was in the bad habit of reading more than posting the last few weeks


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I think Im burned out from school


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Too lazy to come up with new threads


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

some training and diet threads............


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

asked some great questions


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I was too lazy to do any research to answer them


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Its better to read up for yourself


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Then to just rely on what others say


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm even too lazy to use spellcheck


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

just dont care


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I want the world to know I spell on a 6 th grade level


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I never could spell


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a degree in English lit, and I cant spell


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope there some good fights on ESPN2 this weekend


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Boxing was a hige sport but now it seems dead to the general public


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats too bad


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

When its a good fight there is nothing more exciting to watch


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Klitchco is fighting Rachman in a few months


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

This fight will clear up who is the true heavyweight champ


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Vitally should win


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

But Rachman is very dangerous......just lazy....depends if he trains hard for once.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I dont get how a top pro can be lazy


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Going from top 10 to #1 is like a 1-4 million pay increase


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe money, fame and being the best doesn't motivate some people


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

He might be like Tyson was the last 10 years.......hiding the fact that he knows he isnt very good


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder if Mike will kill himself this year or next


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Teddy Atlis perdicted he would do it after he turns 40


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

he is 39 now


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

his fighting days are over


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

he is millions in debt


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

dosent look good for that guy


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Same Peter seems to be the next great heavyweight


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

He is from Nigeria


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Reminds me of a bigger version of Tyson back in 1988


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

The guy has knocked everyone out he has ever fought


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I would look it up to be sure but.....na


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I should make some coffee


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Need something to wake me up


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

after a hard workout Im spent


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

feels like a truck ran over me


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

dont know if thats good or bad


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

At least I know I worked out hard


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

it was only a 50 min workout


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

did alot of suppersets


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

heart rate was 150 the entire workout.....no cardio either


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I think a 150 HR is good for training


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

when running I never let it go over 180


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

hit 200 once


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

thought I was going to die....too old for that


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

at 38 I think Im not to go over 170


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

200s pretty high... when I'm in really good shape I like to peak it just over 200 and then drop it back down, but I'm not a huge fan of keeping it up there.

180s feels good, 190s is a bit painful... 200 kicks ya in the balls.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

but those restrictions ore for slobs


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Pretty much probably... I'd think you could still hit 180s. I wouldnt push it much above that though unless its quite regular.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

at 19 I would go up to 195 HR all the time


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> 200s pretty high... when I'm in really good shape I like to peak it just over 200 and then drop it back down, but I'm not a huge fan of keeping it up there.
> 
> 180s feels good, 190s is a bit painful... 200 kicks ya in the balls.


Im 38 so 200 is probably dangerous.....pluss Im not in great cardio shape right now


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I wish it wasn't 115 degrees out here


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I love to run outside but it would kill me here


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

even at midnight its 90+


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

5 AM it is only 80 so you could run then


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

love weights at 6 AM but not running


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

morning running just feels strange


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

my body has no endurance at 6 AM


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

but a 45 min weight workout at 5-7 AM rocks


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I stole cowbells avitar........but only for a short time


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

There 6 birth days in my family next month


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

and in oct there 8


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

this time of the year kills me for shopping for gifts


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

its like JR Xmass


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I love the X in Xmass


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

just cut god out of the entire deal


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope the person that came up with that idea was given 10 million bucks


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Xmas is just a pagan Holiday anyway


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

the hippie jesus was born in June or around that month


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

great way to destroy an opponent's religion


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

take there land by force


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

rule them


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

and make their religious holidays the same as yours


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

and humans think they have a soul


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

My cat can read


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Any container that says pounce on it he will stare at like its a  wounded bunny.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

When I was in college back in 1990 I had this tough tom cat


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

15 lbs all muscle


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

he ruled the neighborhood like a fiend


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I had 4 room mates in this house


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I went to the pet store and got 3 little white mouses


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

we all got in the kitchen


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

closed it off


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

sat on the counters


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I dropped the mice on the floor


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

and we all watched my cat chace those bitches down


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

he killed the first 2 quick


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

then spent the next 30 min playing with the last 1


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

then he ate that 1 too


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

funny as hell


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

it might sound crule


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

but its the way of the wild


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

better than dropping an atomic bomb on 100,000 innocent people......somr country did that


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

think it was the one who always says they want to help people live in a free democratic society


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Hrmm, I innocent.. yes and no. On one hand, they werent all directly involved in the war. On the other, it saved millions of lives probably utilizing atomic weapons at that juncture.

Would you condemn the US for doing so?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

In OUR free democratic society


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

that has to be hands down one of the top 10 most barbaric acts in human history


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Sure it was... but perhaps a necessity? At times... being barbaric is effective.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

certainly the worst terrorist act ever..................killing thousands of baby's and thousands of old defenseless people in one brutal act.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sure it was... but perhaps a necessity? At times... being barbaric is effective.


It only disgraced this country forever


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Hrmm, I innocent.. yes and no. On one hand, they werent all directly involved in the war. On the other, it saved millions of lives probably utilizing atomic weapons at that juncture.
> 
> Would you condemn the US for doing so?


I just did


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

It was terrorism if you want to look at it like that. We certainly did it to terrorize them.

As to the people over there that died... I'd much rather it be them that us. They were the hostile party. Just couldnt quite keep a hand on the US war machine.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just did



But if you would have been there to make the decision... millions more would have died. Terrorism or not, it was effective


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> But if you would have been there to make the decision... millions more would have died. Terrorism or not, it was effective


Let the soldiers die fighting each other....................when you target baby's and the infirm you are only a terrorist and a barbarian..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Besides, it wasnt the atomic bomb that killed so many.

It was the firestorm afterwards 

Just playing, it is our fault... but hindsight is 20/20. Its easy for us to condemn those decisions today when we didn't have to live them. I find myself doing it every day as well. Ah well...

The concept of terrorism was around long before that though.

Hrmm, as to Japan though, I think most people over there applauded that, as Japan had run over that area for quite some time. They really were an amazing group of warriors.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> It was terrorism if you want to look at it like that. We certainly did it to terrorize them.
> 
> As to the people over there that died... I'd much rather it be them that us. They were the hostile party. Just couldnt quite keep a hand on the US war machine.


Better them than us..............it just doesn't justify the murder of thousands of innocent baby's......nice sound bite though


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Let the soldiers die fighting each other....................when you target baby's and the infirm you are only a terrorist and a barbarian..



But they had not right to attack us... or anybody else. It was by their own actions that they condemned those people to death. We arent to throw away American lives because some other country wants to fight one on one. Why be an a US citizen if your life is worth so little?


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Besides, it wasnt the atomic bomb that killed so many.
> 
> It was the firestorm afterwards
> 
> ...


There is no hind sight 20/20........................murdering thousands of baby's has been frowned upon for thousands of years by civilized people.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Who counts as civilized?

Can you categorically break that down?


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> But they had not right to attack us... or anybody else. It was by their own actions that they condemned those people to death. We arent to throw away American lives because some other country wants to fight one on one. Why be an a US citizen if your life is worth so little?


I agree they were cowards and pigs for the sneak attack on Pearl Harbor..
But don't murder their children by the tens of thousands to make them pay..


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Who counts as civilized?
> 
> Can you categorically break that down?


You are going off subject.......I will not get into a debate about the history of the world and all its cultures, so you can avoid the blatant and unjust barbarism of America.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Somebody always has to pay when someone feels wronged... or at least when they are willing to strike and have the capability to do so.

Its truly unfortunate that people died, and I dont think there is anybody that rejoices in that. Its a travesty. But its the way war works... there is no bright side.

Perhaps it'll be our turn to get it one day, and that sucks even more, at least to me since I might have to deal with that. But thats kinda the way life goes.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are going off subject.......I will not get into a debate about the history of the world and all its cultures, so you can avoid the blatant and unjust barbarism of America.



Haha, well you called their acts uncivilized... just wanted clarification on that.

Unjust? No. Morally acceptable? Hrmm, perhaps, perhaps not. Guess it depends on who you're asking, and whose parents are alive today because  of the actions that we took then.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Or not alive today... not too many WW2 vets around any more.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Somebody always has to pay when someone feels wronged... or at least when they are willing to strike and have the capability to do so.
> 
> Its truly unfortunate that people died, and I dont think there is anybody that rejoices in that. Its a travesty. But its the way war works... there is no bright side.
> 
> Perhaps it'll be our turn to get it one day, and that sucks even more, at least to me since I might have to deal with that. But thats kinda the way life goes.


History is written by the victor................some day America will fall, all powerful nations do in time......I wonder what those victors will write in their history book's about the only nation to drop atomic bombs on civilians.....I bet it wont be a nice reference to us.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

But like I said... it was truly terrible thing that happened that day.

Anyhow, I have to get going, take it easy. Careful not to get too melancholy


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> History is written by the victor................some day America will fall, all powerful nations do in time......I wonder what those victors will write in their history book's about the only nation to drop atomic bombs on civilians.....I bet it wont be a nice reference to us.



Oh, I think that any country that wants to take over the US is going to have to use atomic bombs... so they wont have too much ground to stand on for that. Not really a pretty thought though is it?

China, is that you?

Anyways, off for real now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Haha, well you called their acts uncivilized... just wanted clarification on that.
> 
> Unjust? No. Morally acceptable? Hrmm, perhaps, perhaps not. Guess it depends on who you're asking, and whose parents are alive today because  of the actions that we took then.


Doing something wrong and succeeding doesn't necessarily make it right.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Oh, I think that any country that wants to take over the US is going to have to use atomic bombs... so they wont have too much ground to stand on for that. Not really a pretty thought though is it?
> 
> China, is that you?
> 
> Anyways, off for real now.


Good talking to ya.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I have to do a sh1t load of laundry tomorrow


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I always let it pile up


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

then when I have no socks or t-shirts left I rush to wash it aLL


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I need a servant


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

I would treat them nice


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

thets see what kinds I need


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

#1 a cook


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

a house keeper


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

a shoufer


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

a gardener


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

and a gold digger


----------



## MyK (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> and a gold digger



divorces are hard dude!! give it time you'll find someone new! 

just focus on yourself right now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> divorces are hard dude!! give it time you'll find someone new!
> 
> just focus on yourself right now.



I am all about focusing on myself, my family and friends....and nothing else..
Thanks for the positive advise.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I just bought a 16 peace spicy chicken basket from Popeyes, and a 12 pack of Corona...............is that bad for my diet.


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just bought a 16 peace spicy chicken basket from Popeyes, and a 12 pack of Corona...............is that bad for my diet.


I know how you feel. I cheated and inhaled a slice of key lime pie just now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I ate 6 pieces of chicken and drank 2 beers.......I'm pacing my self.


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I ate 6 pieces of chicken and drank 2 beers.......I'm pacing my self.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Kalifornia is on TMC2W right now.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

It has to be the best Brad Pitt movie ever.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

He is one of the best ever at playing a scumbag killer hick.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Every day my friends or family back home ask me what the temp is in AZ


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Every day I say 115.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

My baby said her first word.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

It was " cracker."


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's food or that she is a racist already


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Just got some of the pictures back of the wedding I stood up in.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I look fat..


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Great motivation though.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm almost as fat as my brother.......


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

But I still have my hair......he is 50% grey and balding


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

he is only 40


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

he started going grey at 23


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

He had terminal Lymphatic cancer at 16


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

But the tough SOB lived


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I think all that Kemo and radiation made him go grey early


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

He whips you?
" No no no, only when I deserve it."


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Great movie


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I need to go shopping


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

need some T-shirts


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

its scary


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

how all my cool T-shirts


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

disappear


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I only have 2 now that I like


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I need 5 more


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I had 3 or 4 Corona shirts


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

that I got in Mexico


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

$10 for all 3


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

What is a good car insurance co in AZ??


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

My CA insurance expires in 32 days


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't know who to use out here


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

who watches boxing here


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I think PPV has really hurt its popularity


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

PPV is the anti-christ


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Ali didnt fight on PPV


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

1 week and I have to get a job


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Took off from work 15 months for school


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

I like not working


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

almost like not being a slave


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

" You look good with a gun Brian."


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Curry eggs.....yummy


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

have to do cardio tomorrow


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

That Beer and Popeyes chicken was a bad idea


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

feel like I'm sweating out chicken fat and grease.


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

If I only had willpower


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I did 10 years ago


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

for 3 ytears I ate perfect every GD day......never over 8% BF


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

now its more like 18%+ BF


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Well Im in the gym consistantly 3 days a week


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

so I have started to get back on track


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Diet has been good but............2  times a week I eat and drink like a sloth


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2005)

how does a sloth eat?


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> how does a sloth eat?


I have no idea.....old college joke, we would use that word for everything


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Was flipping channels all day today.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Nothing real good was on.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

But I was watching a few shows.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Damage Control


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Wild'n Out


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Queer Eye For a Straight Guy


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Sex and the City


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Saw Napolian Dynamite (sp?)  finaly. After I hear rantin and ravin about how good it was,


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

I found it pretty dull.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Sorry for the ones who think the movie kicks ass.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

I was


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

No good.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyway, I was doing one of 3 things today:


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Watching t.v.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Net surfing


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Or doing sit ups or walked around my neighbourhood block a few times not minding the extreme temps.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Wait, was that 4?


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm number dyslexic.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, nothing is up today.


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)

How bout you?


----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

What are situps??


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

What are sit-ups??


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

oops


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Have to train legs tomorrow...........


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Havent dont that in over a year


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

hope they dont get big again


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Im taking Lams advise


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

just sticking to the same weight on squats and never moving up to a heavyer weight


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

just going to do 3 sets of 12 reps


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and some lunges after with no weight


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


*hungry puppy*


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

woke up today


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

to a horrible noise


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

my cat was on my pillow screaming at me


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

dont know why


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

He didnt want food or water......he has and endless supply of that


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I think he enjoys disturbing my rest


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

so I'm going to wake him up all day


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

4 classes next week


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and I'm done


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

but


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I still have 3 more semesters


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

so their is really no reason


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

to celebrate


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I forgot to go see a new movie today


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Want to see Charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and the new Batman


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I'll pay for 1


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and sneek into the other


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

should I feel bad


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Is that a crime


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I took a date to see Godzilla 2000


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I was 32 and she was 36


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

everybody else in the theater was 12


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Took the same girl to see Gladiator


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

5 times


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

She got me hooked on sushi


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

untill I ate som bad suhi


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

oops..................*some*


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I'm almost over my divorce


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

the idea of dating doesn't make me laugh anymore


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

but no relationships this time


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

just meaningless sex


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

the 3 date rule will be in effect


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and nomore than $40 spent per date


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

unless its on me


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

$40 might be too much


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I could probably pull off $30


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I want to go to Vegas soon


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

old Vegas


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

the strip is fun for 1 day


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

but old Vegas is the bomb


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Planning a Jan or Dec trip their


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

play some black jack


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and see some shows


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Have to see Circus olay..........  spelling??


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I think they have 3 shows their now


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

just woke the cat up


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

He dosent seem mad


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I guess if you sleep 20 hours a day you dont mind getting woken up


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I wonder


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

If their is anything on HBO


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Bill Maher is on HBO


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

its stand up


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

we need him to run for president


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

No


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Howard Zinn for president


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Bill for VP


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

do you really think they could do a worse job then the other fools who got the job


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

No I doubt they could be anymore corrupt or make decisions any worse.


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I actually voted in the last election


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

My guy lost


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

not that it matters


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

A corrupt millionare and a billionare who takes orders from hios wife.............who cares


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

his


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I think voting should be illegal


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

and heterosexual marriage too


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Being a billionaire should be punishable by death


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

who are we going to start a war with next


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

they should have a place to bet on it in Vegas


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I really dont know how Idd place my bet


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I want to know


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

how to open up


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

an offshore account


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

one that is safe of course


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

wonder if they teach classes on that


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

wonder if the Banks in France ore secure for an Americans money


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

the only problem is


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I dont want to retire there


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Mabey Italy


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

I could get really fat their


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

that one of my goals


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

300 Lbs by 65


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

by then 300 might not be fat anymore


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

350 might be better


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

but in Italy


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

they are not as fat as we are here


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

here..........as in America


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

350 in America is like 275-300 in Italy


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

so I'll stick to arount 300


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

just made some coffee


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Starbucks Italian


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

going to drink


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

the entire pot


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

no milk for it though


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I could go but some


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

but that would take 10 min


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I just dont have the time


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

damn this coffee


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

is good


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

no boxing on showtime or HBO ......


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Im like a junkie


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

got to have my fights


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

cant wait for Tarver VS Jones 3


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Roy will get knocked the fu-k out again...................IMO


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Wahts up with Chris Byrd


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

8 months since his last fight and nothing scheduled yet


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Talk about a paper champ


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

This guy Byrd is one of the big reasons people don't care about the heavyweight division


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

This loser only fights bums


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

once every 8-12 months


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

and he only beat one top fighter in his entire career................Tua


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

how can he live with the shame


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

To be the best


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

you have to fight the best


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

and win 9x out of 10


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Chris Byrd is a discrase to boxing and


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

to all pro athlete's


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

John Ruiz


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

the WBA Heavyweight champ


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

he fights bums also........................but


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

he and Don king have.........


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

the judges paid off and the reff


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

when I think about it


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

they make me hate boxing


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

its almost as fake as the..........


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Wwf


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

but not quite that pathetic yet


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

as a kid


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I only liked the heavyweight division


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

now I only watch 130-160 classes


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

but like a fool...............


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I still wait for the day


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

a champ will rise up


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

from the corruption and ilk of the currant heavyweight division


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

every 10 or 20 years there is a great champ it seems


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

on my 2 nd cup of coffie


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

will hit the gym at 6 AM


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

crap


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

its Sunday


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

the gym dosent open till 7 am


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

oh well......................looks like 7 am


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

squats today


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

just light..................225


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

havent squated or done leg press or hack squits in 3 years


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

so I will just try


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

to work on form


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

this next month or so


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

but I will not go over 315 for sets of 12


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

once i GO OVER THAT


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

my legs start to get too big


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

and that would not be good


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

have to get my Muscle milk today as well


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

ran out of it 2 days ago


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

love the stuff............a quick easy meal


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

had Metrx today


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

its not bad


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I added one scoup of whey to it


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

vanilla is the only good flavor of Met RX


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

have to clean the bathroom today


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

something lives there


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

need heavy chemicals to kill it


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Pinesoll shopuld do it


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

scared to walk on the floor


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

that cant be good


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

love a clean house


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

coffee runs right through me


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

esp in the AM


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

at night it dosent seem to do that


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

if In shave my head


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

will it hurt my chances of employment


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

is there a non hair prejudice out there


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I think their is


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

2 applicants


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

same education


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

same experiance


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

same age


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

same sex


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

same religon


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

same race


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

but one is bald the other has great hair


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I can see the discrimination a mile away.


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

But..........


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

only 3 months left


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

to have a tan bald head in AZ


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

re read 1984 for the 5th time


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

need to re read Brave new world next


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

the Russion novel "WE" I read years ago


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Its hard to find


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Brave new world reminded me of


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

GWB and his Daddy


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

not really funny


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

more like scary


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

whats even more scary is


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

The GWB boot lickers


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Have to move to Canada soon


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

General Custer would have lived a longer and happier life


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

If he knew when to withdrawal


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

The massacre of the freewill is coming


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Hell its already over


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Corrupt leaders 55
Mindless slaves  0


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

doesn't look good


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

third cup of coffee


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

fourth cup of coffee


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

my gym opens in 45 min


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

have to get one more cup of coffee in quick


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

and eat something too


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

oats and an orange


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

and some cottage cheese


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

45 min is enough time to digest it


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

just a small meal


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

Did squats yesterday for the first time in 3 years..................really more like 5


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

think I will do them once a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

just 225 for 3 sets


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

when I can do 3 sets of 15 I'll move up


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

no belt no wraps


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

and when I get up to 275 for 3x15


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

In a month or so


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll just stick with that weight


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

no need to get to big in the quads


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

maybe 2 sets of 15 is enough


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

If done to failure


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 1, 2005)

this board sucks ass


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

Or I could do 1 set to failure and be done with the whole ugly mess


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

I have 4 tests this week


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

I have to buckle down and study


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

I will have to limit my posts


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

to only 50 or so a day


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

need to study 2 hours a day


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

so that only gives me


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

about 10 hours to waste a day


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

Just finished the first test of 4


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

Did very well on it


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

But the comprehensive final on Thursday is going to be hell.


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Got 95% on my quiz yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I bombed the quiz


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

so I have a 78% quiz average........................went out of town before a quiz, and he wouldn't let me take one of the  quizzes early    So I have a nice fat 0 on one of my 8 quizzes


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

But my exam average is 92%


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Now I have to bust ass to keep my A


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm losing my devotion to getting A's


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

B's get degrees


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

My family is ashamed of my slacker attitude


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I slill have a 3.21 so I could give a shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

My first Degree I had only a 2.85 so I'm improving at least


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Plus you all know I'm stupid


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

If I had MyK's brain I would have a 4.0


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

actually I would just waste that potential


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I start slow but finish strong


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm like Rocky in the classroom


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Get my ass kicked the first 3 or 4 rounds


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Then by mid semester I'm getting 10 points a round


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

so the early rounds hurt my score by the end of the fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

and that is my perpetual B delima


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Have to skip working out till thursday


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I have some weights at home


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

so I will do some DB work and push ups


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I like the high....20+ rep stuff


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

once I drop below 10 reps I begin to get injured


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Old age is a bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

plus 12-15 reps feels better


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

after that kind of workout I feel like I accomplished something


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder if I did 15 rep workouts 5-8 sets only if I could train each muscle 2x a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

No booze in 9 days


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm trying to quit


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

when I'm 54 and retire........................


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I will then begin to drink myself to death


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

I think its a solid plan


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 2, 2005)

Go for it



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I wonder if I did 15 rep workouts 5-8 sets only if I could train each muscle 2x a week


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 2, 2005)

Go for it. Hell that means i only have 1yr and 1 month until I can do the same thing



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will then begin to drink myself to death


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Go for it. Hell that means i only have 1yr and 1 month until I can do the same thing


You cheated.....you started 10 years early


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes and I also check my emails and respond back to them



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You cheated.....you started 10 years early


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yes and I also check my emails and respond back to them


Ok will do


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

tomorrow its over


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Last test today


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Comprehensive final tomorrow


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Then in 17 days the next semester starts


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn you almost have this Whoring thing figured out


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, he was starting to lose it there with the pic posting. That takes time...

Gotta stick to the short sentences!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

But


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

other


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

than


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

that


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

he's


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

doing


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

just


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

fine


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Right gang?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Now gimme some cowbell.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

To pull me back into the study zone.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Cause I think I need a break.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

and thats a mistake.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Just me and some cake...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

a warm day at the lake...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

then we can all bake...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

while using a rake...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

to take...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

that which will make...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

a big mistake...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

of my name sake...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Cause eggs I like...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd eat them on my bike...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd eat them with a cow..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

though I really dont know how.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Perhaps with cookies and cream...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Now thats something of which I could dream...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

now dont you be so mean


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Cause we've all seen..


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I'd eat them with a cow..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

the worst showcase of poetry in the history of the world today.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

>



Eat more chickin..
its just finger licking..
and it wont be sticking...
around.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

btw, that is a funny pic


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a dream...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

That one day, my brothes and sisters...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

this thread will see 1,000 pages!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Can I get an amen?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 3, 2005)

*AMEN!*


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

going to go


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

get somr food


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

....some...........


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

mabey chicken


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

no...


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Lgb


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and black beans


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

onions


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

summer squash


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

olive oil


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

cilantro................yummy


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

cook it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

in a big pot


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

while I wait


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

smoke some pot


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

just kidding


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

have to go defrost some chicken...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

hrm, or steak


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

only do that once every 5 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

last time was


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

in 1999


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

5 years? Is it in your medium term goals that you have to knock out every 5 or so? Hey, ya gotta get that boxed check right?


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Went out for steak after


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats 6 years. Slacker.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and I didnt have to pay


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahh, really gotta go defrost now. Steak it is!


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

best steak in the city


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

can't remember


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

where


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

it


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

was


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

have to ask


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

my buddy who still lives there


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

great city


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

all kinds of good food


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

first I had Indian food was there


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

first Indian girl I fu-ked was there


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

her mom would cook me food all the time


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

shiould have married her


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

mom


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Thats 6 years. Slacker.


them Im due to toke


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

but


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont really want to get high again


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

like being sobar


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

think I spelled that wrong


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

too lazy


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

to care


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

one more test


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

did ok on the test today


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

stuck with a B for sure


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and will


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

hit the


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

gym


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

tomorrow


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

delts


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

traps


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

triceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

abbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and 2.................2 mile runs


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

2 mile run


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

before I lift


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and 2 after


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

getting in shape the


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

last month or so


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

its like


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

hooked again


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I really let


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

myself


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

get fat and small


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

this last year+


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

its nice


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

once you get back


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

in the swing of training


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

might try


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and hit 500+ raw at 242 when I turn 40


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

wonder how that ranks at that age and weight class


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

could hit 555 raw at 257 when I was 35


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

and I didnt even train for power


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

almost never benched back then and when I did it was sets of 10-12


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

bet I could have trained up to 600 at the 275 class


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

but 500 sounds good enough now


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

too much jucing to get back to where I was and dont ever want to hit it that hard again.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

just a 8 week 500mg test and 300 deca cycle then 12 weeks off and do it again for 10 weeks.....thats enough to hit 500+


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

just got back


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

from shopping


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

2 dozen brown eggs


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

3 Lbs Xlean GB


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

1 gal organic milk


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

oh ya the eggs are organic 2


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

oranic bannas


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

water and soup


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

a fith of Rum


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

shrimp......2Lbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

cottage cheese


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

aned some other stuff I cant remember


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn Foreman, I'm glad you found my thread! We'll be at 1,000 in no time


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Foreman, I'm glad you found my thread! We'll be at 1,000 in no time


I cranked off about 700 posts here in the last 5 days   
I'm trying to break into the top 5 for post whores on this thread.  


I feel that goals are important


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

time for


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

*coffee*


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

extra strong


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

just studied


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

2


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

chapters


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

of Algebra


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

4 more


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

to go


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

only the last 2 will be


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

semi hard


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

so I wont panic yet


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

E.w.f.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

The greatest band of all time


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

for all you MTV slaves out there


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Nothing


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

stands


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

test


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

of


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

time


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

like


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

E.w.f...


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

you bitches


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Blade Runner


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

sound track


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

classic............................a must have


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

10 hrs


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

till


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

my


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

last


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

algebra


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

test


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 4, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Can I get an amen?


AMEN!!! And Congrats


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 4, 2005)

I did 145 pounds on a standing shoulder press yesterday.  It was really hard and hurt.  I felt dizzy after I was done doing it.  Thats a hard exercise.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/08/03/road.rage.ap/index.html

I hope some big dude in prison rapes this guy up the ass for years to come.

Piece of fucking trash.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Addiction (Aug 4, 2005)

:d


----------



## Addiction (Aug 4, 2005)

Why didn't that smiley work?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 4, 2005)

:d


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 4, 2005)

Dunno


----------



## Addiction (Aug 4, 2005)

o well


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Finals


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

are


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

over


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Now


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

have 2 weeks


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

till school


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

starts


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

up for the fall term.


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

The job hunt begins friday


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

the idea makes me


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

but I have been a bum long enough


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Foreman, I'm glad you found my thread! We'll be at 1,000 in no time


1000?? isnt it at 1400+ right now?


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

The Associate


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

is on


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Hbo


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

its a


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Woopie Goldberd movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

I dont really like her


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

but


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

I cant stop watching this movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

Its really bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

like a train wreck


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

:d


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

wow


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

this movie is rotting my brain


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

or whats left of it


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

I might


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

move


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

to a


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

bigger apt


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

I hate moving


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

But its right next door


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

so no


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

moving truck


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

just some walking


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

went to Baha Fresh


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

got a shrimp beretto


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

going to eat it


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

right now


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

with some


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

cilantro and salsa


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

yummy


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

need to


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

find a way


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

to create


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

aome tax


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

some


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

tricks


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

as in not paying as much


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Clay-Bey VS Bryant on ESPN2


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Clay_bey was the Olympic


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

1996 captain


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

of the boxing team


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

now he is 258 and 39 years old


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

20 Lbs out of his prime


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

just sad to see this


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing worse


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

than an old pro


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

who is lazy


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and has nithing else in his life


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

than old unfulfilled dreams


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and 0 work effort to change that


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Clay-Bey


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

gets a draw


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

*booooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

That fat ass needs to get a real job


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Tommy Herns....


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

46 years old


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

just


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

won a


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Cruser weight fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

his opponet


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

was the king of the bums


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Tommy...................give it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

hate


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

tuna fish


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

every time I try to eat it


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I puke


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

never got it down


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

in my


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

entire life


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

my cousin


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

blended it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

in his


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

protein shakes


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

back


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

in


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

80's


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

now


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

that is


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

nasty


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I need to


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

get


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

some


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

multi


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

vitamins


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

only have


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

4


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

left


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

its


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the only


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

supplement


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I really


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

use


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

It really makes


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

a big


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

differance in my


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

health


----------



## god hand (Aug 5, 2005)

With all this posting, I think you need to be tested for steriods. I mean your clearly overposting, but you still seem to recover.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

*Hormonal regulation of bone growth*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

The growth of bones


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

that occurs untill


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

young adult-hood


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

is exquisitely controlled


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

by a symphony


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

of hormones


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

During infancy and


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

childhood, the single


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

most important stimulus


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

of epiphyseal plate


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

activity is growth hormone


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

released by the anterior pituitary gland.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Thyroid hormones modulate the activity of growth hormone,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

ensuring that the skeleton has


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

proper proportions as it grows.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

At puberty, male and female sex hormones


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

are released in increasing amounts.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

are u studying?


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Initially these sex hormones promote


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the growth spurt


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

typical of adolescence,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

as well as the masculinization or


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

feminization of specific parts of the skeleton.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Later the hormones inducce


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

*epiphyseal plate closure*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

, ending longitudinal bone growth.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Excesses or deficits of any of


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

these hormones can result in


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

*obviously abnormal skeletal growth....................................oops did you hear that Chris?*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

For example, hypersecretion of growth hormone


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

in children results in excessive height,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and deficits of growth hormone or thyroid hormone


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

produce characteristic types of dwarfism.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Excessive production of testosterone can cause prematers closure of the epipyseal plates.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

so much for the fools who think steroid or GH use in teens is ok.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

These people need to read a book and pull their heads out of the sub culture they are blinded by.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank Ford most people here have the good scene to discourage steroid use by kids.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

i think some fathers give steroids to their sons. it should be punishable by prison terms.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> are u studying?


Studied this crap all last year..................just posting basic facts for all the fools who think its ok for kids to use steroids or Growth Hormone.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, my sister came home from surgery.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

Same bitchy ol' diva self.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

But she missed me.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm like yeah right. I'm her only source of entertainment and my folks need to take a vacation.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

But my brother hasn't seen her yet because he is at work. So guess who has to get up with sis tomorrow?


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh how I love sleeping!


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

But net surfing is fun too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh how I love sleeping!


Sleep is like little slices of Death.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

I get to bug the shit out of ya.  Thats fun.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sleep is like little slices of Death.


Then kill me. Its a little vice of mine.   What is yours?


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

Bet its pretty girls.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

well jess being herself is a good sign glad she is doing well.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Then kill me. Its a little vice of mine.   What is yours?


Just a quote by Edger Allen Poe


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> well jess being herself is a good sign glad she is doing well.


Yeah. I suppose.  But she thinks 6am is a time to wake up and my brother and I fight about who stays up with her.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

my thyroid is under active n i take levothroid. i needed a higher dosee n didn't know till i was having trouble staying awake. so once i realized that was it i took extra til i got in to see my doc n take blood tests. i took too much n viagrad myself for like 5 days.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just a quote by Edger Allen Poe


 Sorry. I'm not that much into reading anymore. Its cook books that I glance at. And its weard now that you mention it that I work in a library.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

i have a bunch of poe audio books. some read by vincent price.  poe rocks.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sorry. I'm not that much into reading anymore. Its cook books that I glance at. And its weard now that you mention it that I work in a library.


An American woman who enjoys reading cook books.....................what a rare Jewel you are.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> An American woman who enjoys reading cook books.....................what a rare Jewel you are.


I know. Isn't that sad?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

shae is studying to be a chef.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

n from the sounds of the suppers she makes hmmm i'd marry her if i was a guy.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I know. Isn't that sad?


Not at all, its refreshing and simply erotic.


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not at all, its refreshing and simply erotic.


Well I guess I should take that as a compliment.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

excuse me for a bit. i need to murder a housefly who had the audacity to touch my skin... i wonder how hard it'd be to build a really small pit with a pendulum.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> excuse me for a bit. i need to murder a hosefly who had the audacity to touch my skin... i winder how hard it'd be to build a really small pit with a pendulum.


Where is the 1017 post a day women I have heard stories of???


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2005)

Would you take an order from this guy if he walked into you're resturant? 



Not me!


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Would you take an order from this guy if he walked into you're resturant?
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!


Nude people have no place in a restaurant.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

had a great workout today


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

lats and biceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

12 sets latts


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

4 sets biceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

crap.....................................I forgot


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

to weigh myself


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I should probably............


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

do body fat % and weight


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I have put on 10-15 lbs of muscle this last month


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

but hte fat is still the same


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

My cat is begging for treats


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

junkie


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

big salid


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

seinfield


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

love that show


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

saturday


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

chest, delts and triceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the chest is.............


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

healed.....................


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

if vanity n i chatted on here instead of on msn we would be the top two posters on im.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I hope


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

if not


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

no worries


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

its my best body part by far


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

if I only


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

trained it


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

once a month


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

I could still


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

a natural  raw 405 bench


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and the chest would still be


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

too big for the rest of my muscles


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

rather


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

build delts and traps


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

then chest


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and get thin in the waist


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Lats and biceps are ok


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

legs never seem to go away


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

calfs are 18 and I havent worked them ever


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

so the focus is


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

get skinny


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Why???????????????????


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

WW2 began as


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

oops...............


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

WW1 began


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

like a summer


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

festival-----all billowing


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

skirts and


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

golden epaulets.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Millions upon millions


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

cheered from


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the sidewalks


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

while plumed


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

imperial highness,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

serenities,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

field marshals


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and other such fools


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

paraded through


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the capital cities


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

of Europe


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

at the head


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

of their


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

shining legions.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

It was a season of generosity;


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

a time for boasts,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

bands, poems, songs, innocent prayers.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

It was August


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

made palpitant


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and breathless


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

by the prenuptual


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

nights of young


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

gentlemen-officers


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

girls they left


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

permantly behind them.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Highland regiments


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

went over the top


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

in its first


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

battle behind forty killed bagpipers,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

skirling away for all


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

they


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

were worth-at machine guns.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Nine


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

million


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

corpses latter,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

when the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

bands stopped


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

serenities started running,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the wail of bagpipes


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

would never


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

again sound quite the same.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

It was


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if vanity n i chatted on here instead of on msn we would be the top two posters on im.


 
*YAYYYY!*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the last of the romantic wars;


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

and Johnny


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

*Got his Gun*


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

was


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

probably


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the last American novel


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

written about it


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

before


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

an


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

entirely


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

differant


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

affair


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

called WW2 got under way.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

The book


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

has a weird political history.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Written in 1938


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

when pacifism was anathema to the American left and


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

most of the center,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

it went to the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

printers in the spring


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

of 1939 and was published on


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Sept. third


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

ten days


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

after the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Natzi-Soviet pact,


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

two days


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

after


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

start of


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

World War 2.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

*The Dead*


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

He wished the phone


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

would stop ringing.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

It was bad enough to be sick


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

let alone having a phone ring all night long.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Boy he was sick.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Not from any of their sour french wine either.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

A man couldn't hold enough


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

of it to get a head this big.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

His stomach was going


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

round and round and round.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Fine thing nobody'd answer that phone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

It sounded like it was ringing


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

in a room


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

about a million miles wide.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

His head was a million miles wide too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

The hell with that telephone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

That damn bell must be


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

at the other end of the


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

at the other end of the world.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

He would have to


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

walk for a couple of years to get to it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Ring ring ring all night long.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Mabey somebody wanted something bad.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Telephones ringing at night are important.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

You'd think they'd pay attention to it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

How could they expect him to answer it?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

He was tired and his head was plenty big.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

You could stick


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

a whole phone in his


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

ear and he couldnt even feel it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

He must have been drinking


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

*dynamite.*


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Why didn't


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

somebody answer that


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

goddam telephone?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Joe.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Front


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

center


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

*.*


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I will continue to read Jonny got hid gun....tomorrow.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

w


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

h


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

o


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

r


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

e


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I have


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

watched


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

3


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

episodes of


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Star Treck the next generation


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

in a row


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

is


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

anything


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

my Ford


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm a geek


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

on


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

this late?


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

y r we doing this foreman...i think we have issues


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

its 5 15 am


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

we shuld b sleeping


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> its 5 15 am


only 2:15 here in AZ


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

o ok, how is it out there


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

i hadta change my title for this thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> o ok, how is it out there


Its 90 degrees..................still


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its 90 degrees..................still



yea, jsut finishing up our wave up 90 degree days out here in VA too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> yea, jsut finishing up our wave up 90 degree days out here in VA too.


No its 90 at 2:15...............during the day its 115


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

0.0 wouldnt u....like....burn in sun that hot? like mimediately burn
like fish in a pan burn.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

never been anywhere that hot


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No its 90 at 2:15...............during the day its 115




damn thats hot!!!!

think I'll give this whoring thing a try!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> damn thats hot!!!!
> 
> think I'll give this whoring thing a try!



wooo, a 3rd participator, welcome to the HUGE WASTE OF TIME myk


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> damn thats hot!!!!
> 
> think I'll give this whoring thing a try!



Its fun.............I have 1100 posts here in the last week alone.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

whore!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

0.0 that pales in comparision to my 35


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

how bout u guys go answer my thread about being up at 5am and not being able to take my supps


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

going on vacation next week


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

nice, where to


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

to my buddies cottage up near ottawa


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

about 10 guys in a cottage on a lake with cases and cases of beer


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

man awesome


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

water skiing, horeshoes, poker, golf, 4 wheeling, steak eating!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

wut kinda beers do u guys drinnk up there in the 51st state neways


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its fun.............I have 1100 posts here in the last week alone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> about 10 guys in a cottage on a lake with cases and cases of beer


That sounds like fun.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



lol, tru...


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


How dare you!



















































































BITCH.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

we drink cold beer!! labatt or molson!

on sat were gonna head into ottawa for the night!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

Its a big competition to see who can get laid!!! 

everyone usually ends up cockblocking each other!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

sounds like a partay. one thing i like about canada is its cleanliness. I went there a few years ago and, coming from DC, Toronto was mad clean. I saw a total of 1 or 2 hobo's and very little litter. No wonder no1 likes us.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Its a big competition to see who can get laid!!!
> 
> everyone usually ends up cockblocking each other!



ahhaha, sounds exciting, any stories? i need sumtin to laff at b4 i go watch early morning sportscenter


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Went up to


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Ash road


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

yea, I live outside detroit so its not so clean!!!

my city gets invaded with 19 yr old michigan kids every weekend!! they have a way of giving the US a bad reputation to many locals. who are retarded in my opinoin!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

its a street that leads to a beach in Michagen...............on lake Michigan


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

with 8 friends


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

6 guys and 3 girls


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

u 2 jsut turnd a seperate thread on stabbing ppl through the eyes with pencils on how much foreman lvoes hsi kids.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

theres alot of money in michigan!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

4 days on the beach getting drunk................all day every day


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

this was back in 1993


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

first day..............me my girlfriend and my best friend Brian arrived hours before everyone else


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

we arrive at 5 AM...............we watch the sun rise...............nice


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 6, 2005)

what's the point of this thread?

950 pages...


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

And we have tons of booze


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

fast forward to.................2PM


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> what's the point of this thread?



When you find out tell us.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> what's the point of this thread?



 you need atleast 400 posts to be allowed to post on this thread!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

We are all passed out on the beach getting sunburned


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

and foreman reliving his past ofcourse


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

our friends arrive and wake us up


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you need atleast 400 posts to be allowed to post on this thread!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

ok now fast forward again....................to night 3 of 4


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been tanning for an hour or so every other day to get a good base tan for next week!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

had a good day yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

we have tons of beer...................but the weed has been gione since night 1


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

got up around 4 went to the coffee shop


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

i had a good day yesterday too


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

woke up around 5pm, calld my friend


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

had a black cofffee and reviewed my assignmentg thats due mon


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

another friend was over there, watchign friend 1's porn when


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Im walking down the beach at 10 or 11 PM with my girl...............pretending to share in an intimate moment with her.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

got hit on by the baker!!! ewww


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

friend 2 tried jacking friend 1's porn, and all i could here in the backround wa s"PUT MY FUKCING PORN BACK WHERE IT BELONGS, FUCK YOU, GET OUT OF MY HOUSE" etc...


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

she showed me her "workout shoes"  shoes dont make you skinny!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

then pickd both of em up


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

she also said my protein shake was gross the other day!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

poold it up for a few hours


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

And all of a sudden a *FUCKING miracle happens* .............................I find a plastic roll of film holder.........................


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

then went to 5 guys burgers, and from there rented guess who w/ bernie mac and ashton kutcher


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

*Full of weed...............................................YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

giv the movie a 7 overall


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

went to the gym! did 45 mins on the eliptical! I love that thing its easy on mt knee


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

It was the most beautifull moment of my life


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> our friends arrive and wake us up


With a pencil stabbed through each of out eyes -


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

lol, i think foreman's memory is winning


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It was the most beautifull moment of my life



havent smoked weed in a while! maybe ill get some for the cottage


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

then I came home and cleaned my entire apartment!!!  6 rooms!!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

maybe ill do a 6am gym...i never seem to be able to lift as much when i do that tho...dont sleep that night and then go lift asap...then again iv only really been awake 13 hours...should i?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

went to get my haricut at 12;30, the little assistant is cute she talks to me like she knows me and I have no idea who she is????? I'll see her out of the salon one day and oick her up@!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

then went golfing with my buddy!!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

came home and went in the pool!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> went to get my haricut at 12;30, the little assistant is cute she talks to me like she knows me and I have no idea who she is????? I'll see her out of the salon one day and oick her up@!


She is a fat girl..............right


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

the german guy behind me always mows his lawn when i have the radio on outside!!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

back to the slamming the fatties subject huh


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> She is a fat girl..............right



no, but shes not skinny!! i bet shed be very comfortable!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> back to the slamming the fatties subject huh


MyK loves the fattys with big tits


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yea, I live outside detroit so its not so clean!!!
> 
> my city gets invaded with 19 yr old michigan kids every weekend!! they have a way of giving the US a bad reputation to many locals. who are retarded in my opinoin!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

so I have to turn my radio up louder!!! hes just pissed cuz they lost the war!! maybe ill send some howitzers his way next time


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




0.o Go Blue.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> MyK loves the fattys with big tits



no, the fatties love me!! in a coupe of months ill have my issue resolved and ill be on the lose again!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> MyK loves the fattys with big tits



tits dont compensate for the stomach elephantitus


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

fat girls are like mopeds!! theyre fun to ride until your friends find out!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

had me worried there for a second...


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

i bought my car a couple weeks ago


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

well, 6 weeks?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> no, the fatties love me!! in a coupe of months ill have my issue resolved and ill be on the lose again!!


Thats the curse of being big...............fat girls love big guys with muscles...........we run and run but cant get away from them.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

2001 mitsubishi eclipse gs, 31k miles


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> so I have to turn my radio up louder!!! hes just pissed cuz they lost the war!! maybe ill send some howitzers his way next time







_TAKE HIM TO DETROIT!_


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

was gonna get the gt and the manual, but came across this one and couldnt pass it up, reasonably low mileage, and a damn good deal, plus an excellent reade in


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

trade*


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

i sound like a godamn car salesman


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats the curse of being big...............fat girls love big guys with muscles...........we run and run but cant get away from them.



Im actually not that big!! Im on a cut (except my legs)and have lost alot of muscle!! when im done my cut im thinking of doing a journal! maybe ill do the exholiusgdi hyperoiushfdius thingy!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> 2001 mitsubishi eclipse gs, 31k miles



nice! I drive a civic! 2004 silver coupe! Si-g


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im actually not that big!! Im on a cut (except my legs)and have lost alot of muscle!! when im done my cut im thinking of doing a journal! maybe ill do the exholiusgdi hyperoiushfdius thingy!


Please I knew you were a skinny bitch.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

wuts the si-g? i thought the Si was the sports version, never heard of the g before.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please I knew you were a skinny bitch.



Dont make fun of him, he's proud of his abs.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

I weigh 215 at about 15% bf and Im 6'1

I lost alot of size when i had a knee reconstructed, and i dont want to bulk unproportionately.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

wud u do to ur knee?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> wuts the si-g? i thought the Si was the sports version, never heard of the g before.



 in canada its the top of the line coupe! leather stuff power that and sun roof spoiler etc!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Dont make fun of him, he's proud of his abs.



 i have a 2 pack and a keg!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> wud u do to ur knee?



just sports as a kid! and i'm hypermobilic(sp)


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> in canada its the top of the line coupe! leather stuff power that and sun roof spoiler etc!



o awesoem, specs?


----------



## goandykid (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i have a 2 pack and a keg!



lol, i was referring to 19inchpumps thread thats had most of IM bitching at him the past couple days, and regardging ur knee, wuts hypermobilic??


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I weigh 215 at about 15% bf and Im 6'1
> 
> I lost alot of size when i had a knee reconstructed, and i dont want to bulk unproportionately.


Is that big in Canada


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> o awesoem, specs?



it isn't fast 127hp, but it looks sharp! Im getting the windows tinted 35% and when i get a job Im gonna drop it 2 inches! i got a sweet system init too!

im all about being low slow and loud


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> lol, i was referring to 19inchpumps thread thats had most of IM bitching at him the past couple days, and regardging ur knee, wuts hypermobilic??



I know, i call him 2pumpchump!!    

my ligamenst are extra stretchy or something!! I cant pre4ss free weigths (heavy) above my head or my shoulders fall out of joint!!!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is that big in Canada



NO!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> NO!


I was trying to be funny.  















































an echo of a post I just read.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

American Psyco


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

is playing


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

on the


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Dvd


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

This is one of my


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

favorite movies ever


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

cat fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

outside


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

my lazy kitty woke up


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

he is a killer...............and wanted to waste both


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

of those pussys out there.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

and it was time for his pounce.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and it was time for his pounce.


Thats true if he doesn't get his Pounce 4x a day he gets very aggressive.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

hungry...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

me too.  brown rice, chicken w lemon n garic.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

just made a


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

6 egg omelet


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

3 yolks 6 whites


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

not very creative


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll get creative for dinner


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I ran out of coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

a few days ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

but I like to take breaks from drinking it


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

but today I might go get some from the supermarket


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

need to go to Whole Foods


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

today


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I love that store


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

the only problem is..............


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

i'm gambling for dinner. i like my eggs runny. not smart but very good. once in a while it backfires. maybe once a yr.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I can spend $300 their without trying


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

i'm gambling for dinner. i like my eggs runny. not smart but very good. once in a while it backfires. maybe once a yr.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm gambling for dinner. i like my eggs runny. not smart but very good. once in a while it backfires. maybe once a yr.


I like eggs runny also, I believe its safe to eat them that way??


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

to reduce risk of salmonella it is reccomended the yolks be cooked until firm. just suck all the joy out of eating eggs... i buy local eggs n almost never have an episode of blah but when i do i'm not sick long. i think if you are too pussified about every little thing your body suffers by having no natural experience fighting off bugs. so runny yolks it is.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> to reduce risk of salmonella it is reccomended the yolks be cooked until firm. just suck all the joy out of eating eggs... i buy local eggs n almost never have an episode of blah but when i do i'm not sick long. i think if you are too pussified about every little thing your body suffers by having no natural experience fighting off bugs. so runny yolks it is.


I buy organic free range at Whole Foods......I believe they are safer than the regular grocery store,,,,,,I hope.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

eating cottage cheese now


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

16 oz.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

thats 8 grams fat total


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

20 carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

52 protein


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and 400 cal


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

the perfect lazy mans meal


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Have to see if...........


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Boxing is on show time tonight


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Hbo dosent have it till the 20th


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Dont think HBO had boxing on in the last month


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

BOXING ON SHOWTIME


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

whore!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

I subscribe to COX Hi-Def/Digital


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

but they dont


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

over 900 channels


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

list whos fighting


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

including boxing


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

in english


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I subscribe to COX Hi-Def/Digital


me too


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

and Spanish


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

so Come on over


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> me too


And you don't get boxing?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> over 900 channels


I didnt whore out and get all the 900 channles..........


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> And you don't get boxing?


Yes I have HBO, Showtime, ESPN2, FSNAZ and 2 Latio Boxing channels


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

This semester Im working and going to school so I can totaly whore out and get the most expensive channel package.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

think its $130 for everything?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

waisting time


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

in a


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

non productive manner


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

is too expensive


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I might start reading for real again.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a list


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

of about 30 books


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I want to read


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Tropic of Capricorn


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I read once every 3 months or so


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

still only half way


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

through the book


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and its a


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Great book


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Much more decadent


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

than I had expected.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Dobnt remember if I posted my workout yesterday?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

My DB rows went up 10 lbs in the last month


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Hammer curls up 5 Lbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

have to check


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

measurements and...


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

weight and body fat%


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I feel bigger


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

but you never know


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Sunday is


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Deltoid, trap and triceps day


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

might do some low set high rep chest also


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Its still tender


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

took off 3 weeks


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and the damn pect still feels weird


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

My buddy Jim is moving to Vegas next year.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I want to go but by then I will have a year of school left


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

It is a nice package


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I would love to move to Vegas


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

It will have to be in 2007


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

then Canada by 2009


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> It is a nice package


I had it 1 1/2 years ago.....it was great


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

115 again today


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

this heat is killing me


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

never thought


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I would miss the snow


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

San Diego had the perfect weather


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

lived their in 1999-2000


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

But Its too  expensive


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and very over crowded


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Dont really know the weather in Canada


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I grew up in MI so it cant be colder then that


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

Depends where in Canada I think


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

thats what i plan on doing! living in the states through my productive years paying a lower tax rate. and retireing in canada and whoring off of the health care system!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats what i plan on doing! living in the states through my productive years paying a lower tax rate. and retireing in canada and whoring off of the health care system!


So where is a nice city in Canada to live.........as warm as possible.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

i hear vancouver because of its location. something about the ocean warms it in the winter and cools it in the summer.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i hear vancouver because of its location. something about the ocean warms it in the winter and cools it in the summer.


Sounds good..............I have a few years to research this moving idea. I will take a trip up their once a year to see first hand what some of the city's are like.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

i'd like to go check out montreal


----------



## Vieope (Aug 6, 2005)

_Who is here? _


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

me. sort of.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sort of.


_Alcohol? _


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

no. old piece of crap pc. makes posting a pain n i'm jumping around doing different stuff. looking for movies on limewire.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'd like to go check out montreal



it has a very european feel to it!! I went there for new year!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

think i'll take my kids on a mini vacation there some week next fall.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

im going on vaca on tuesday!!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> think i'll take my kids on a mini vacation there some week next fall.


Want me to send some heat your way from Phoenix? Thats a vacation within itself. All you need is a margarita.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Actually, a margarita sounds tasty.  Mom and some friends went to a local Mexican resturant to have some but did not invite me.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

So its just me, my dad, and sis at home tonight.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Brother is at work and mom is out having fun.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Sister is driving me


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Dad is no help.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, usual Saturday night: Watch cheesy porn on the cable channels and have a shot of Tequila Rose.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> im going on vaca on tuesday!!!


 anywhere special? have fun plans or just relaxing?


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Well, usual Saturday night: Watch cheesy porn on the cable channels and have a shot of Tequila Rose.


Hey, at least the drink is good!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

awwww, sorry shae.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

by friends cottage on a lake up by ottawa!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

sorry about the other stuff. lol.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

bunch of guys, water skiing, drinking, BBQ, Golf!!! more drinking


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2005)

cottage on the lake sounds very nice. cabin on the lake however is a horror movie.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Beer and Golf is the only to play


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> cottage on the lake sounds very nice. cabin on the lake however is a horror movie.




it will be for the neighbors!


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Beer and Golf is the only to play


Beer is good but I can't play golf if it worth a shit!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Beer and Golf is the only to play



Ive only played like 5 times. Im good though, natural athlete, but my short game sucks!! my friends families all have course memberships so there real good


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

trainspotting is on tv


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

its the part when the guy shits the bed


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

SPUD lol


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

the mom pulls the sheets out of his hands!! grosss


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ya know what they do to people like me inside? they cut ya fukin balls of and fliush em down the toilet!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

it shiite being scottish, were the lowest of the low....


.....somw people hat ethe british! i dont! i just think there wankers!! lol


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

I will never understand hardcore srugs


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

WWE Smackdown is going down the shitter.  Have you all seen the paternaty angle going on? Sad!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

and hard core drugs too


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> WWE Smackdown is going down the shitter.  Have you all seen the paternaty angle going on? Sad!


They are running out of ideas.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> WWE Smackdown is going down the shitter.  Have you all seen the paternaty angle going on? Sad!




wrestling entertainment is a social cancer!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

it was never up the shitter!


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> They are running out of ideas.


Only thing I am interested is Jericho VS Cena.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Only thing I am interested is Jericho VS Cena.


What happened to the D-X days?


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Those were the best of times.


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay. Hope evryone's day has been better than mine.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Those were the best of times.



never seen anyone talk to themselves on a forum before!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> never seen anyone talk to themselves on a forum before!!


Force of habit.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Okay. Hope evryone's day has been better than mine.



I got up
gym - chest tris cardio
home - sat around for a but
library - worked on my assignmnet its still not done!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Secondhabd Lions is on Starz


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Michael Cane


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

I forgot how good this move is! ill buy it for my dad for christmas so i can have it


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Robert Duvall


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Great movie


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

shit, it eleven i have to take a shower my ride will be here in half an hour


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Great movie


 im watching trainspotting!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

You going on the trip tonight?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You going on the trip tonight?



 i leave tuesday! im going to a bar


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> They are running out of ideas.


I hope so


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

its called spicollis, they have this fast time at ridgemont high theme


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i leave tuesday! im going to a bar


Don't forget to ware a balloon on your tong if you eat a steak.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't forget to ware a balloon on your tong if you eat a steak.



lol. im still working oin that issue!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

going to


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

SPUD went to jail


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

watch Chappelle on showtime


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

this movie makes we want to go homw and have some pints


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Then at 9:00


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

*Boxing*


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> watch Chappelle on showtime



I have all the episodes downloaded!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Think this is new Chappelle stand up


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Think this is new Chappelle stand up


I heard he was doing that! didnt think it would be on tv so fasst! it must be old


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

if he talks about being in a limo in the ghetto at 3 in the morning and theres a baby selling weed on the corner its old!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Its his act in San Fransisco???? it might be old.....but its new to me


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

this is the part when the baby crawls on the ceiling!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

hiv binds to which site on the host lymphocete(SP)


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> this is the part when the baby crawls on the ceiling!


This isnt the baby selling crack onnne........
He is talking about a homless guy jacking off in a buss
and now talking about Indians.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

once the pain goes away thats when the battle really starts, boredom depression, you fell so fukkin low you wanna fukkin top yaself!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This isnt the baby selling crack onnne........
> He is talking about a homless guy jacking off in a buss
> and now talking about Indians.



Im watching trainspotting!

oh, ive never seen that one!!! hmmmm


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im watching trainspotting!
> 
> oh, ive never seen that one!!! hmmmm


Trainspotting.............havent watched that since it was new.....have to go buy the DVD


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

ever heard of ross jeffries


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

No


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Who is it


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

That was a new act


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Chappele did all new stand up


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

168 Lb champ


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Jeff lacy


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

is fighting


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

On Showtime


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I havent seen him fight for almost 2 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

He is one of the best


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

fighters out their right now from 160-175


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Hope he moves up to 175


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and they are also re-playing


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Corralis VS Casteal


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

They are fighting again Oct 8th


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Fu-king PPV


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

not a chance I will pay for any fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

the re-play is always 1 week later


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

This PPV has to stop


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

all it does is hurt boxing


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and disrespects boxing fans


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

The Lacy fight is on in just minuites


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

KO..............time


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

This dude is like a small Tyson


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

except not as stupid


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

and better


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

boxing skills


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

I expect Jeff to


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

move up to


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Light-Heavy weight soon


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

More money


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

more notoriety


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

all the good 175 lb fighters are 35+ now


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

the division is ripe


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

for a takeover


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

What's up?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

With the picture


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

In your Sig?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

Whose the chick


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

About to get nailed


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 6, 2005)

With the Nail Gun?


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Lacy knocked down Reid 2x in round 5


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Reid has been cheating every round


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

1 point dection for a head but


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Reid down again in the 6th


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Reid pushes lacy down.......this guy is just dirty


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

round 7


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Reid dectuded 1 pt in round 7 for holding


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Reid down round 7.......................


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

thats 4 knock downs


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Reids corner stops the fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

*Lacy..................WINS*


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

Great fight......Lacy has one more belt to add to his collection


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

1984 is on HBO


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

I read the book 5 or 6 times


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

2+2=5


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

But never saw the movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Its not bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Not exactly as I expected


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

but relatively close to the book


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

seems dirtier


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

very cool to............


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

see this now


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

I just re-read the book


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

on my flight to MI 2 weeks ago


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

You


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Still


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Haven't


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Answered


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

my


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

question...


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> question...


What was your question


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> With the picture


I


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

found


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

your


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

question


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

my sig is.............


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

a clip from


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

American Psycho


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

It is Pat Bateman and his secretary


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

he does not hurt her


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Pat has some "issues"


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Monkeyman was talking about the movie a few days ago so I put a pic in my sig


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

But it is somewhat offensive so I will change it today


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

You


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Didn't


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Have


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

To


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

CHange


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

it


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

on


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

my


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Account


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Because


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

I


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Assure


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

you


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

I was not offended


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

I know you were not offended, but I could see how a someone might be................I actually thought it was funny but not really something I wanted in my sig.


Dont want to get banned over my sig


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know you were not offended, but I could see how a someone might be................I actually thought it was funny but not really something I wanted in my sig.
> 
> 
> Dont want to get banned over my sig



red dwarf! lol you smegma head!


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Do you realize that with all this rescue stuff, I haven't had time to perm my leg hairs!"

---Cat


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

I haven't seen that show since I was 12!


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

www.reddwarf.co.uk


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.goyk.com/flash.asp?path=659


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Funny site.


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.goyk.com/flash.asp?path=1350


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> http://www.goyk.com/flash.asp?path=1350


That scared the sh1t out of me.


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That scared the sh1t out of me.



I know, it got me two! I had my volume up from playing with the soundboards. then when i was looking I thought something moved so I looked real close!!! and BAM!


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I know, it got me two! I had my volume up from playing with the soundboards. then when i was looking I thought something moved so I looked real close!!! and BAM!


I had my volume turned way up.............I jumped back and pissed myself


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I had my volume turned way up.............I jumped back and pissed myself


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> http://www.goyk.com/flash.asp?path=1350


Yep.  Order me one fresh pair of boxers from the laundry please...  Oh.. and a clean up crew here in my office!


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Yep.  Order me one fresh pair of boxers from the laundry please...  Oh.. and a clean up crew here in my office!


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

I wonder what that kid.............did


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I wonder what that kid.............did


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


Dittos...............


what kid?


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


The piss pants kid


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Ahhhh right.  Not looking too good for him I'd say.

We had an Al Queda guy piss himself once.  Can't go into the details for obvious reasons but this dude was Sooooooo willing to cooperate when our Intel and psy-ops guys got done with him.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Ahhhh right.  Not looking too good for him I'd say.
> 
> We had an Al Queda guy piss himself once.  Can't go into the details for obvious reasons*come on pussy..............tell us*  but this dude was Sooooooo willing to cooperate when our Intel and psy-ops guys got done with him.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

Well here's what I can tell you....

This shithead was an Al Queda spy who "joined" the new Afghanistan Army (my unit was sent there as imbedded trainers).  We caught this asshole on his 3rd day as a "new recruit".  Within 3 days he had sketched out maps of the entire base.  Locations and (approximate) ranges of key buildings.  Number of guard towers, and several other tactical details about the Afghan operation.  We also found a bunch of letters (photo copies) of instructions from Bin Looney himself as well as several other "Lieutenants" in the Al Queda sympothizer ranks.

Now the Afghan soldiers wanted to literally skin the guy alive and stake him down over a scorpion nest.  We entertained the idea for a couple seconds and then opted to lock him in a steel connex, covered him in goats blood (we told him it was pigs blood and threatened to shoot him in his "unclean state" so as to render him unworthy to "meet allah".

we then handed him over to the interrigators.


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

holy shit!!!  thats nuts!!! speechless!


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

nice...............I wish you guys had a vidio of it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

just


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

went


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

grocery


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

shopping


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

damn...........I needed to


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Now


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

My frige


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

is


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

fully


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

stocked


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

with


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

protein


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

ok


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

now back to


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Johnny Got His Gun


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

He was sick as hell


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and like a dammed fool


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

making his way


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

through the night shipping room


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

toward the telephone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

It was so noisy


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

you wouldn't think anybody


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

could hear a tiny sound like


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

a phone ringing.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yet he had.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

He'd heard it


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

above the click-click-click


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

of the


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

of the Battle Creek wrappers


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and the rattle


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

of the belt conveyors


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and the howl


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

of the rotary ovens


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

upstairs and the rumble


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

of steel route bins


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

being hauled into place


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and the sputter


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

of motors in the garage being tuned up


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

against the morning's work and  the scream of dollies


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

that needed oil


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

why the hell didn't somebody oil them?


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

*That had to be the longest sentience ever???????*


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

He walked down the middle aisle between the


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

steel bins that were being filled


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

with bread.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

He threaded his way


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

through the floor litter of dollies and boxes


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and rumpled cartons


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and crippled loaves.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

The boys


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

looked at him


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

as he went.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

He remembered


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

their faces floating


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

by him


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

as he moved


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

toward the telephone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

Dutch


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and Little Dutch


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and Whitey


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

who took


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

shots in his


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

spine


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and Pablo


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

and Rudy and all


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

the boys.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

They looked


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

at him curiously


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

as he


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

passed


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

them.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

that


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

was


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

because he


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

was scared inside


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

showed it outside.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

He got to the phone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

"Hello."


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

"Hellow son. Come on home now."


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

"All right mother I'll be right there."


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

*More of this wonderful book later.*


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

cant


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

sleep


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

want to make


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

but that is


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

a bad idea


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

havent had coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

in a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

boxing on


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Fsnaz


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

so I


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

will watch it


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

till I


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

fall asleep.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Figuerora VS Martinez


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

light weights.....................


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

or something like that


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Martinez got


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

knocked the fu-ked out


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

George Michael


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

is on


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Vh1


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Behind the music


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I like his music


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

just the solo stuff


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

maybe ill do some whoring


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

whore


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

thank god i got that ssignment done


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

2 weeks then im done


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

for two weeks


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

then i have 1 more semester


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

then i can get a job and make some loot


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

tomorrow is im leaving


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

barrys bay


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

cant wait to bne there, 8 hour drive


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

peter jennimgs died


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

peter jennings died


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

peter jennings died


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

i just clocked 700 posts


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

usually I get banned before 200


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

this site is cool though


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

my cat should be jumping up on my desk rigt now


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

he was sweet


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

theres a big big nerd on cnn right now talking about didgital cameras


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

they should filter these people


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

i dont wanna look at him


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

oops, that was very facist


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

thats not like me


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

got my exam mark back


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

got the highest mark in the class


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

95.5


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

I hate these 6 week courses though


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

its to quick to digest the material


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

whatever...


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

im gonna be a ceo


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

im gonna run a powerful organization


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

and im gonna do good


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

my generation has inherited a hell of a mess


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

im gonna do myt part to create a better society


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

i hate those "environmentalist"


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

all they do is bitch and protest!


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

they never get in there and help


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

you know what ironic about capitalism


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

it beat out all the other isms


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

communism, facism, soccialism, you name it!


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

it was the only ism


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

but the definition of capitalism is that competion rules


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

so along came terrorism


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

and now capitalism has an ism to compete against


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

capitalism is happy!


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

I should be a song writer


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

but i dont have the time


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

i should write movie scripts


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

But i dont have the time


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

i should of been a doctor


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

But I dont have the time


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

I should do what i want to do


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> usually I get banned before 200


I'll see what I can do


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

..but i dont haqve the time


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

got to do my legs tomorrow


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

their holding me back


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

well my left is


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

nancy grace is on cnn


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> got to do my legs tomorrow


why


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> nancy grace is on cnn


who is she?


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

shes the lesbian version of


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

bill oreily


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> shes the lesbian version of


Cathryn Crier?


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> bill oreily


I thought he was a lessy


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

theyre dressing her up now, lol


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

it so bad when our "news" reporters start whoring to the masses


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

OK nancy.. so some 18 yr old slut got fucked and snuffed in aruba


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

why does that make it ok for you to distract the people from real news


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

what about the war and aids epidemic in africa??


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> why does that make it ok for you to distract the people from real news


Their is real news????????


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

where?


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

what about the gross lack of human rights in china


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I try to stay uninformed.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

The less I know


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

The better


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

what about the threat of north korea


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

what about the dalea lama and hi people


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

but this 18 yr old girl deserves 3hrs of cnn everynight!


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

isn't there a famine right now in africa??


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

I think there is


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> what about the dalea lama and hi people


Are they hi?


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

but i don't know because all y media do is shove lame distractions in my face


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Are they hi?


 i meant his!!

you ass


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I dont have time for distractions


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i meant his!!
> 
> you ass


The Dali lama likes ass?


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

lol i didn't even see you


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I havent had an original thought all day


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I just think as Im told


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Today I thought about pussy


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Tomorrow I will think about sports


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Then pussy again


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

i had a pretty good thought backt there


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i had a pretty good thoughty backthere


Is this Canadian or English?????????????


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

did you read my speech on capitalism?


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

and when I say speech I mean 5 posts!


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

this whoring thing is very cathartic


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> did you read my speech on capitalism?


I cant read Canadian.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> this whoring thing is very cathartic


You should have a Doctor check you out.............cathartic problems are very serious.


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You should have a Doctor check you out.............cathartic problems are very serious.



c'mon, you know what cathartic means right?


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

its like a corinary?


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

eliminate the complex and bring it to consciouness and aford its explination for me.


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> eliminate the complex and bring it to consciouness and aford its explination for me.



sorry, I only speak Canadian, eh!


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> sorry, I only speak Canadian, eh!


I had to look it up..............


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I try not to understand big words


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I think we have too many words


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm a big fan of "New Speek."


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of "New Speek."


how ironic....    .....Ihave to look it up!


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

the eighth addition is coming out soon


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

actually


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

looked


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

for


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

a


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

job


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

today


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

The


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

next 2


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

weeks


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

thats


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

my


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

duty


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Have to


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

work


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

go to


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

school


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

from now on.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

boo fukin hoo


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

I just got laid off


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I just got laid off


I bet you deserved it


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

I cant get unenployment insurance because I go to school


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I took off 15 months from work


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

to raise my baby and go to school full time


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I bet you deserved it


I was part time, and it was political!


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

she is 14 months old now


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> to raise my baby and go to school full time


you raise your child by yourself?


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

so she can take care of her self at this point


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

my nephew is 2 I took him swimming yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you raise your child by yourself?


I did the first 8 months of her life


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> so she can take care of her self at this point


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

I need to


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

get about


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

1500 more


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

posts to get


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

into 2nd place on this thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

Time to


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

make some


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

older I get


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

the more I like


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

chunky girls


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

not fat slobs


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

but women who could lose 30 Lbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Chapelle show


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

taped


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

8


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

episodes


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

for this season


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but thats it


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Charlie Murphy


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

said


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

thats it they are done


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Too bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It was the best comedy


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

since sienfield


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Hope Dave


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

does something


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

new


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I think


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

he is


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

working on


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

a new


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

stand up show


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

for


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Hbo


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Have to tune up


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

for another


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

math class


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in 2 weeks.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It wont be


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

too hard


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I got a 88%


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in the other math class


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

went out of town


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

so I missed a quiz


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

no make up or early quiz allowed


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

big 0................


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

fu1ked up my quiz avg.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Plus the test the day I came back


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

was a 75%..................so


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

those 2 things dropped my 95% down


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

aint that a bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

still math is my worst subject


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

so its not bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

considering I haven't had any math classes in 18 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Clinicals will be finished in


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

about 16 months


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

then I can make some


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

real money again


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Can start out at


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

68,000 in San Diego


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

with OT or a second job..........


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

only 1, 12hr shift OT or side work


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

can bump that up to


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

85,000+


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

not bad for SD


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

thats like 60K in Michigan


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

15 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

at the most


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and I retire


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to Mexico


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

saw the new King Arthur movie...................2004


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

very cool


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

have to buy that 1 some day


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the only 1 I liked better


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

was the one made in???????????1980 or so????????


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but they were 2 very different interpretations.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I eat poop


Whore


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> like a real pimp


Whore!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Whore


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Vegas trip in 1 or 2 months


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

almost 2 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

since I was their


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

My buddys Jim and Troy


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

just told me


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they can do this trip


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It sucks when your friends are married


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

hard as hell to take a trip without the wifes


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but none of they are invited


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

out of the 3 of us


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

2 are getting divorces


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and the third...................well I can see it coming from a mile away


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

just watched


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Gallipoli


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

1981


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Mel Gibson and Mark Lee


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

One of Gibsons best movies


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wonder if it was a hit in its day


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

went


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

into


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

lean-to


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

office


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

with


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the....


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wide


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

glass


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

from where


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Jody Simmons


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the night foreman


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

keppt a close


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

watch on his crew.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Jody I got to go home.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

My father just died."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Died?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Gosh kid thet's too bad.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure kid you run


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

along.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Rudy. Hey Rudy.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Grab a truck and drive


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe home.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

His old-his father just died.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure kid go on home.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll have one of the boys


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

punch you out.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats tough kid. Go home."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Rudy stepped on it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It was raining outside


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

because it was December


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and L.A.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

just before Xmas.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The tires sizzled


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

against the wet pavement


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

as they went.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It was the quietest night he had ever


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

heard except for the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the tires sizzling and the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

clatter of the Ford


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

echoing between deserted buildings


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in an empty street.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Rudy sure stepped on it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

There was a rattle


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

somewhere back of them


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in the truck body that kept the same


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

time no matter how fast


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they went.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Rudy didn't say anything.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He just drove.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Way out Figueroa past


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

big old houses


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and then smaller houses


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and then on out some more to the south end.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Rudy stopped the car.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Thanks Rudy, I'll let you know


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

when everything's finished.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll be back to work in a couple day's."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Sure Joe.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats all right.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It's tough.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm sorry goodnight."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The Ford grabbed for traction.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Then its motor roared


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and it went sideslipping down the street.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Water bubbled along the curb.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The rain pattered down steadily.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He stood there for a moment


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to take a good breath and then


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

he started for the place.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The place was on the alley


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

above a garage behind a two story house.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

To get to it he walked down


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

a narrow driveway which was between


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

two houses close together.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It was black between the houses.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Rain from the two roofs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

met there


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and spattered down


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

into wide puddles


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

with a queer


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wet


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

echo


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

like water


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

being poured


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

into a cistern.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

His feet


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

squashed in the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

water as


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

he went.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

When he got out from between the two houses


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

he saw lights on over the garage.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He opened the door.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

A rush of hot air


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

swept over him.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It was hot air perfumed with soap


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and scented rubbing alcohol


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they used for bathing his father


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and with the powder they put on him afterward to fight off bedsores.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Everything was very quiet.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He tip-toed up-stairs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

his wet shoes still squashing a little.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

In the living room his father lay dead


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

with a sheet pulled over his face.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He had been sick a long while


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and they had kept him in the living room


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

because the glassed-in porch


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

which was the bedroom for his father and mother


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and sisters was too drafty.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He walked over to his mother


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and touched her shoulder.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

she wasn't crying very hard.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Did you call someone?"


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Yes they'll be here anytime.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I wanted you to be here first."


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 9, 2005)

Foreman YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Foreman I SUCK!!!


*Dirty Whore!!!!!*


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I am a big fairy


  
Whore


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Foreman is God!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I'm in my moms panties!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about starting a ForemanRules fan club!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I just pooped my pants!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I believe in Peter Pan!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> You sank my Battleship!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Leggo my Eggo!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I have 25 cats!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> My favorite cat is named fluffy!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I love to eat my cats poop!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I'm hung like a 12 year old girl scout!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I sell sea shells by the sea shore


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I love to have tea parties with my dolls!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I have all the Ken dolls they ever made!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I keep all my Ken dolls naked!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Hi ho hi ho, its off to work I go


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I just made breakfast in my easy bake oven


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> My hero is Liza


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> When I grow up I want to be a ballerina!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I'm wearing my tutu right now


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I am a power ranger


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I just painted my toe nails pink


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I have all the tea in China


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> My mommy says I'm special


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I like pony's


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I know how much wood a woodchuck can chuck


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I like puppy's and lollipops


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

You on the drink or something else foreman?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> You on the drink or something else foreman?


Nope, just having fun


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm having lunch now- salmon. I come here to check our roccos routines and I find YOU   foreman  hogging ten sides................


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I'm having lunch now- salmon. I come here to check our roccos routines and I find YOU   foreman  hogging ten sides................


Working on my Whoring skills.....might do 300 posts today


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

need a new sig


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

not sure what to use


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

have to look around


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

for some new ideas


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

whose that character with a cross on his forehead?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> whose that character with a cross on his forehead?


Its from the movie "Ravenous."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

watching space 1999


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

haven't watched this in years


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

6 years ago and still no........................


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

moon bace


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

love the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

cheesy music


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

some disco/space music


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

alpha child


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

is the name


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of this episode


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> whose that character with a cross on his forehead?


the actors name is Robert Carlyle


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wow this show is crappy


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

have to


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

go get it


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

on DVD


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It was made


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

30 years ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I watched it as a kid


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

when it was new


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they had cell phones


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

not bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

except they had a TV on the phone also


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

time to make some coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and some breakfast


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

2 whole eggs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and 6 whites


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

also 1 orange


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

need my vit C


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

doing the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

low carb diet


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but only


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

6 days a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

one day a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I eat 400 grams or more


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the other days


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

about 200 grams


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

cant go below


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

100 a day


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

that makes me fiend for food


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

plus


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

run


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

2x a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

so I need


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

some carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the special effects


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in this show


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

are not bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

except it all looks plastic


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

some odd


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

lighting in this show


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

This show has


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

some incest going on


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

space 1999


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the  last sunset


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

here


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

is


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

synopsis


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

on


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the back


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

DVD case


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"The exiled moon


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

enters the orbit


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of a new planet


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

called Ariel.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

where the Alphans


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

hope they will


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

find a new home.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Suddenly a satellite


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

from the planet


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

attaches itself


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to a surveying Eagle.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

When taken to the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

base for examination


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the satellite enters


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

.emits....not enters..oops


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

a pressurized


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

gas which propells


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

it out onto


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the lunar surface.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The increadible has happened.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

After all


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

their searching,


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

what the Alphans


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

sought has come to them-


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the moon has a


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

breathable atmosphere!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

*sounds very stupid..................I have to watch it.*


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

didnt sleep


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

last night


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

odd?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't seem to sleep much anymore


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

only sleep 5 hours a night


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

once every


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

week or two


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I skip a day of sleep


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

doesn't bother me at all


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wonder


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

if its


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

ok to


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

workout if you don't sleep the night before?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

His younger sister was still


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

asleep an the glassedin porch


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but his older sister


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

only 13 was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

crumpled in a corner


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in her bathrobe


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

catching her breath and sobbing quietly.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He looked


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

over at her.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

She was crying


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

like a woman.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He hadn't realised


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

before that she was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

practically grown up.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

she had


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

been growing up all the time


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and he hadn't knoticed


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

till now


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

when she was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

crying because


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

her father was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

dead.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

...........A knock came on the door


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

downstairs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"It's them.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Let's go into the kitchen.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It'll be better."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

They had a little


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

trouble getting his


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

sister into the kitchen


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but she came quietly enough.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It seemed she couldn't walk.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Her face was blank.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Her eyes were big and she


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

was gasping more than crying.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

His mother sat on a stool


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in the kitchen


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and took his sister into her arms.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Then he went


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to the head of


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the stairs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and called down quietly.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Come in."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

404 posts today...


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

my new personal record


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

did it in 7 hours and 22 min


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wasn't even trying to go very fast


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Have to try for 1000 in one day some time


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Two men


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

gleaming


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

clean


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

collars


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

opened


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

door


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

down


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

there


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

started


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

up


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the stairs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

They carried


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

a long


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wicker


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

basket.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Quickly he


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

stepped into


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the living


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

room and


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

pulled aside


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the sheets


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to have


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

a look


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

at his


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

father before


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they reached


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the top


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of the stairs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He looked


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

down at a


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

tired face


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

that was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

only fifty-one


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

years old.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He looked down


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and thought


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

dad


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I feel lots


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

older than you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry for you dad.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Things wern't


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

going well and


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they never


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

would have gone


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

well forn you and it's


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

just as good


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

you're dead.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

People've got


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to be quicker


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and harder these days


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

then you were dad.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Goodnight and good dreams.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I won't


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

forget you and


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not as


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry for


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

you today as


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I was yesterday.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I loved you dad


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

good-night.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

.........They came into


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the room.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He turned


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and walked


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

into the kitchen


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to his mother and sister.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The other


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

sister who


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

was only


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

seven still slept.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

*Watching 1999 *


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Voyagers return


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

this is


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the worst one


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

yet!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

But I can't


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

stop watching


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

this terrible


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

show?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I have like


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

20


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

episodes on DVD.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I watch them


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

once a year.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

500 in about 8 hours


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wonder how


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to count posts


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

after 500 in 1 day


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I'm a little tea cup short and stout


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I'm a gimp


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I live in a shoe


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> sometimes I pretend I'm tinker bell


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> My favorite reindeer is Donner


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I have a yeast infection


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> My favorite TV show is Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

haha thats funny!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> When I become a big girl, I'm going to wear pretty dresses


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

There were


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

sounds from the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

front room.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The men's footsteps


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

as they tip-toed


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

around the bed.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

A faint woosh


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of covers being


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

thrown toward


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the foot.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Then a sound


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of bedsprings


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

relaxing after eight month's use.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Then a sound of


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

wicker squeaking as


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

it took up


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the burden


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the bed had


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

left off with.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Then after a


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

heavy squeaking from


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

all parts


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of the basket a


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

shuffling of feet


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

moving out of the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

front room


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

and down the stairs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He wondered if


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

they were


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

carrying the basket


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

evenly down the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

stairs or if


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the head was


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

lower than the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

feet or if


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

it was in


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

any way


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

uncomfortable.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

His father


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

performing the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

same task


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

would have


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

carried the basket


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

very gently.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

When the door


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

at the foot


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of the stairs


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

closed behind them


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

his mother began


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to shake a little.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Her voice


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

came like dry air.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Thats not bill.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

It may seem like it


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but it's not."


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

He patted his


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

mothers shoulder.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

His sister relaxed


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

down on the floor again.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

That was all.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 9, 2005)

Do You Have A Job Foreman?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Do You Have A Job Foreman?


hell no!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> hell no!



like a REAL man


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I need a nap,


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> I like a REAL men


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I might read a book


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

have a


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

few here


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

that I


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

would like


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

to finish


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Howared Zinn


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I got 1/2


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

way through


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

"Peoples History


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

of the United States"


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Gread read


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but I'm


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

not sure if


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I want to


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

or need to


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

know the truth.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but I


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

will jump


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

back into it


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

for another


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

chapter or 2.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Esp the


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

chapters


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

covering


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

the mid to late


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

20 th century


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

The early


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

part of


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

book covering


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

1492-1776


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

was intersting..........


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

but the more


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

current history


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

I.E..............post WW2


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

is more interisting to me.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Wish they


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

had this book


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

in my High school


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

history classes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2005)

Holy crap!!! 6 pages away from history. How many posts do you have in here Foreman?


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!! 6 pages away from history. How many posts do you have in here Foreman?


did 600 yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

600 in about 12 hours............should have crushed 1000, but didnt feel like it......just warming up.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!! 6 pages away from history. How many posts do you have in here Foreman?


I see..............6 pages


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

breaks 1000


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

that is a piece of cake


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

space 1999 DVD 1 epi 2


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

this is the plot summery


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

A reconniassance ship


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

returning from what seemed


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

like a compatible planet


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

for the lost Humans


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

on Moonbase Alpha


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

lands with an additional


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

crew member.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Doctor Hellena Russels long


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

lost husband,


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Lee-a man thought dead


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

from the disastrous


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Astro 7 mission.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Unknown forces have


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

changed him into a


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

being who slips from


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

matter to anti-matter,


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

wavering between


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

life and death.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

He brings a dire


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

warning:


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

avoid the planet


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

at all cost,


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

or face


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

total obliteration.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

.........................sounds like a good waiste of time.....I'll watch it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

making some coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

some eggs..............


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

and watching a crappy sci-fi show


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

how many posts per page


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

thought it was 25


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

looks more like


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

30??


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

looked it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

its 30 posts per page


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I had my options


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

set at 25


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I am becoming


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

a vampire............never sleep at night anymore


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

odd


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

will have to get back


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

on a normal


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

sleep pattern by this weekend


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

have alot to do next week.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

but notiong to do


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

this week


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

except workout


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

and get a tan


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

going to get a buzz.........but not go completly bald


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

sick of having hair


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

a Prinston cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

love that cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

dont even need to comb it


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

dont even need shampoo


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

just use regular soap


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

plus its hot as hell


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

here in AZ


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

110+


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

every day


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

unless it rains


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

like it did the last


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

few days


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

droped to 80-90


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

nice change


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

cant wait till the fall and winter


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

winter here is 70 during the day


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

:d


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

and 50+ at night


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

love it but


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

need to get out


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

June 1- sept1


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

traveling Nurses


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

is what I'll do


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

for the first year


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

or 2.................


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

then mabey


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

settle in


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Colorado


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

for a while


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Went their a few years ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

loved it


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

have to go back


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

on Vacation


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

and check it out


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Plus my parents


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

have some friends there


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

so I can get


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

some insight


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

into what areas are nice


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Colorado springs


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

was nice when I visited


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

but that was when I was


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

a kid


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

It probably has changed


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

over the last 25 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

cant remember


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

what part we went to in 1999


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

It was by the Air Force school


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Have to ask Troy where it was


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

He applied there in 1988


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

but decided not to go into the officers school


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

My buddy Brian


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

2233 posts, third place


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Married a girl from that area


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

amazing


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

we all flew in for the wedding


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

number might b wrong i juss checkd but im tired


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

it was early summer


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

amazing weather


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

beautiful country side


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> 2233 posts, third place


I did 600 here yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

need about 180 today


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

needed I should say


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

to pop 1000


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

pages


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

on this thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

total.................


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

think its


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

a thread record


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

so 28 to go


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

27


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

26


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

25


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

24


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

23


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

22


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

21


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

20


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

19


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

18


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

17


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

16


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

15


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

14


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

13


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

12


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

11


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

10


feel like Dick Clark


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

9


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

8


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

7


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

i feel like im part of history


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

6


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

5


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

4


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

my half-birthday was a week ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

2


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

1000 pages


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

blastoff!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

this is a special moment


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

has any thread reached this many pages b4?


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> this is a special moment


This is the height of my day


Sad


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

and jsut think foreman, uv posted like 2500 times ta get it here, grats


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> has any thread reached this many pages b4?


dont know................I dont think so


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is the height of my day
> 
> 
> Sad



ppl are gonna open up the last 50 pages of this thread and realize its 2500 posts of ur ranting


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

u shuld make ur own whoreing thread


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

start fresh


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> ppl are gonna open up the last 50 pages of this thread and realize its 2500 posts of ur ranting


I know.........

I feel shamed


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

and u can get 2000 pages


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

and make it the king of all whoreing threads


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

and then dedicate it to me


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

the brains behind its founding


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> and make it the king of all whoreing threads


I'm going to break Rockgazers 1017, one day record......I will make a whoring thread when I do that


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

well, u might a well hit the 30,000 mark on this thread first


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

thats 2 large accomplishments in one night


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> well, u might a well hit the 30,000 mark on this thread first


ya its close...........have to check


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

how many c;s in acomplish? accomplish?


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

c's


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Have to think


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

of a whoring thread name


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

yours was good


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

Foreman's Ultimate Whoreing Thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

think I might use it


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Foreman's Ultimate Whoreing Thread


nice........like that 1


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

make it an acronym


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Or........Nothing but a Whore


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

yee, and now i just had my...


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

*500TH POST!!!! woooooooooooo*


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

bold fuckd up


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> make it an acronym


Like F.U.W.T


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

my 500th post was also the 30,000th


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

that means im cool


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Like F.U.W.T



scratch the acronym suggestion


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> scratch the acronym suggestion


You poped the 30,000 mark last page


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

:d


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

that was sposed to b a smile


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

ooooooooooooo guess what


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

i got my reserved copy of madden 06 last night at  like 12:05 am


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> that was sposed to b a smile


That pic never works


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

its my baby


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

<3


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

it did that time


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

do u play madden foreman


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> i got my reserved copy of madden 06 last night at  like 12:05 am


Didnt even know it was coming out yet


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> it did that time



0.o conspiracy


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

yea it came out on the 8th


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> do u play madden foreman


No...never have


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

my goal line blitz gave that whiny eli manning a complete acl tear, out for season


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

thats wut he gets for is bitching


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

a virtual acl tear


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No...never have



plz do.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

here let me compare


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

its like um.............fight night 2...cept football


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

and george foreman is the redskins


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

and the nfl likes crack too


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

now u see how good it is


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> plz do.


I'm 38....so I dont play vidio games much......like the old school ones and the ones that have car racing in them


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

its not just a video game, its a way of life


----------



## goandykid (Aug 10, 2005)

an american past time


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> an american past time


Like apple pie and fast cars


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn...........apple pie sounds good


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

my diet is perfect


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

except for beer


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

once or twice a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

but apple pie................yummy


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

need to go to AA


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

then get some apple pie


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

just for a reward


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I have allot more to say


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

and its all boring


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

had 4 cups of coffee today


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

think I might make some more


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

seem to be on a speed kick as of late


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

wonder if thats why I cant sleep


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

coffee never kept me up in the past


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I seem to be immune to it


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

If I stop sleeping


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I will burn more calories


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

this could be some


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

ground breaking diet research/info


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

maybe I need to copyright the idea


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

or is that a patent


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

staying awake for 30 hours


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

made me see something disturbing


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

my cat slept for 20+ hours in 1 day


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

lazy bastard


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

he needs to get a job


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

one of those cat food commercials


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

how hard can that gig be


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I just took a shower


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I was a filthy pig


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

forgot to shower for 3 days


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

going to have to remember that hygiene detail in the future


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I'm wearing a pretty dress and playing with my dolls


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I'dd rather skip then walk


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I love bunnies


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> when I see rainbows, I feel all fuzzy inside


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I can spell my name


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> my teddy bear is afraid of the dark


----------



## westb51 (Aug 10, 2005)

i'm apart of the greatest/longest post in the history of IM. hip hip hooray.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I like to sing when I'm braiding my hair


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> if I were a flower I'd be pink


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I dont know what day it is


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

I think its wednesday


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

have to do some Bible research


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

but I cant stomach the idea


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

rather ask a Jesus freak the questions


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

but what I'm looking up


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

is not in support of Jesus and his teachings in a positive way


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

6000 posts in less that 3 months


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

HBO real sports did a segment on Evander Hollyfield.......just watched it, this guy is pathetic. 42 and has lost his last 3 fights, yet he wont retire.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

making some coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

and some LGB


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

and 1 orange


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

using curry paste to cook the beef in


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

ist extra spicy curry


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

use it with eggs too


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

eggs and curry is yummy


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

helps when you dont use more than 1 yolk


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

no milk for my coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

anit that a bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

just had 2 cups


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

black


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

going to hit the gym at 6 AM


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Time to train


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

like an animal


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

want to cycle


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

in a few months


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

so I have to drop 15+ Lbs of fat first


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

taking me down to 11% or so


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

droped the 10 I gained on Vacation


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

so I'm back to 235


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

waist is 36


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

at 32 I'm in shape


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

at 30 I'm ripped


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

cant let it get over 32 ever again


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

kept it at 30 for 3 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

need to get back that devotion


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

that was at 25-28/9


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

now at 38 I know I can still get back to 30-31


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

competed at 206 naturally with a 29 1/2 waist


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

but that was crazy thin


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

didnt know my body fat%


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

didnt care.........cant rely on that crap


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

you are ripped or not


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

obsession over numbers is foolish


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

you should know


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

if your in shape or getting there


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

by how you feel......how your workouts are going.....and how you look


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

So the goal is 32 jeans


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

mabey even 30


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

today is chest, delts and triceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

plus 3 a mile run


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

just a slow 9 min mile pace


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

1 mile before the weights


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

2 after


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

like to split it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

MASH the movie is on


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

1970


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Elliott Gould and Donald Sutherland


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

great movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

havent seen this since the late 80"s


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

need this one on DVD


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

dont have a war movie collection


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

my brother must have 100 war DVD's


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

and every John Wayne movie ever made


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I hate John Wayne movies


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

except 2 or 3 of them


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Green Berats and The sons of Katie Elder...........I think  
are classics


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

have to start a whoring thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

a 24 hour thing


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Rockgazer did 1017 posts in 24 hours


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

actually she did it in 20


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

about 50 per hour


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

so thats the record here


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

my best was 615 in 12 hours


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

took  2 hours off during that


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

very easy....


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I think 2000 posts in 24 is the number to set


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

that would be a bit-h


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

have to transfer a car title today


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

hit the DMV when it opens


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

beat the crowd


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

its from out of state


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

never did an out of state transfer before


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

might have to mail it to CA


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

figure the DMV will know what to do


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

think it opens at 8


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

or is it 9


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

DMV opens mad early I thought, when I went to pick up my license it was at 8am, and there was a long ass line even that early


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

out here in AZ if you get there at opening time the line is short...

8 AM...out where you are?.....must be the same here


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

across the country in VA


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

at least i think it's 8am, try their site first, I would ask my buddis but I think I'm the only one awake at 8 am  I needta sleep soon.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok....I'll go to the DMV at 7:45


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

Monday ??? Friday
(except on holidays)
8:00 am to 5:00 pm
(Customers on hold by 4:30 will be served.)

Saturday
(except before a Monday holiday or after a Friday holiday)
8:00 am to 2:00 pm

Phoenix 602-255-0072
Tucson 520-629-9808
elsewhere in Arizona 800-251-5866

(Speech and hearing impaired TDD service call Phoenix 602-712-3222, elsewhere 800-324-5425.)


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

dmv.org under the arizona tag was wher i found that


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

wow


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

im so helpful


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

where's my cookie


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>





yessssss


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

hey the smiley workd this time


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

a cookie AND the smiley


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

when does mcdonalds open up their lunch menu


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

or wendy's


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

not bk that place tastes like ass


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i would kno


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i taste ass >>


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

who said that


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

BK sucks.....Wendeys is the only one I like


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

yea, i still miss Dave


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I think they are giving away his fingers in there chilly


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

lol, don't u remember, that was some crazy lady that planted it there to sue


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

in mcdy's tho a few years back som kid found a whole chicken head in his mcnuggets...thats gotta b pretty traumatizing


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I didnt know that....
good idea though


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

ate a big meal


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

was going to lift at 6 AM


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

but now 7AM is a better idea


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i cant lift that early


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i feel good but i can never lift as much when i dont sleep


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

funny how that works huh....needing sleep and all...


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> i cant lift that early


I woke up at 1 AM so 6 or 7 isnt early for me


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm figuring I'll jsut stay up the rest of today and use the no sleep thing to reset my schedule to a decent hour of bedtime


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

means no more 5am post whoreing


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

w/e ill b back to it in like 3 days neways


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats what I did yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

didnt sleep the night before


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

then crashed at 5 PM yesterday


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

need to stay on a schedule


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

yea


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

like to get up at 5 AM


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

so hopefully that will be the time from now on


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i keep messing up, this is my 4th stay up all nigh thing, but i can never last and end up falling asleep at 3pm and sleeping till 3am, thus making my shedule even worse


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

it takes a few times to get back on track


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

this is my 3rd time this month staying up all night


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

2 days ago I ended up posting 600+ times from 12 midnight to 7 Am


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I think today I finally will be on a ok schedule


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

wow


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

how many posts per minute is that


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

85.714


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

thats per hour


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> how many posts per minute is that


dont know


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I never


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

keep


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

track of that


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

think I can


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

get out


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

when u pulld those other all nighters, could you still lift in ther morning


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

4 or 5


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

and were the workouts


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

per minute


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

bleh


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

not sure


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

or good


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

have to count


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> when u pulld those other all nighters, could you still lift in ther morning


No I was way too tired


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

You know what my rule of thumb is to tell if my late nighters are healthy


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

since my b-room is so far away, when i pull all nighters i get so tired so i


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

pee out my window, and since


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

im healthy and hydrated and my pee is clear


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

the grass outside of my window is always so much higher than the rest of the lawn


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> pee out my window, and since


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

lol, im telling ya, liberating, plus it saves me the walk.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

that gives me an idea for a new thread


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> that gives me an idea for a new thread


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

>


just did that thread,,,its in open chat


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

just posted, left my stories


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i gotta think, im sure iv done better than that


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a few but will save them till a few days pass


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

i left my meanest one


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

did he drink it


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

yea


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

all of it


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

whole heartedly


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

it was a mean, drunk, funny decision ><


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> all of it


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

you shuld make a thread of weirdest things consumed while intoxicated


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

got som good sotries there too


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

or a strangest or funniest place you took a dump


----------



## goandykid (Aug 11, 2005)

lol, is there something ud like to share with the class foreman.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> lol, is there something ud like to share with the class foreman.


some very funny/creepy college stories


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

just watched.....Searching for Debra Winger


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

laughed my ass off the entire movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

a bunch of rich spoiled old actresses bitching about how unfair the world is


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

It was so bad I just couldnt stop watching it


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

had a great workout today


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

all my lifts went up.......

.my running was hard though


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

went up 10lbs on DB incline


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

5lbs on seated DB press


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

only ran 2 miles......was supposed to run 3


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

but my main goal is just having a good all around workout


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

weighed in at 233 today


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

only 2 lbs lighter than last month......but all lifts are up and my upperbody is bigger....or so it seems


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

arms are only 18 1/4 cold....but if I can lose 15 lbs of fat and keep then at 18 I'm happy


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I think the muscle memory will kick in


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

don't know if thats a IM approved theory


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

have several


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

family birthdays comming up


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

about 6 in October


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

1 in september


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

and 3 in November


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

then Xmas hits.............


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

time to start the shopping frenzy


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I am actually watching the O'Reilly Factor


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

wow fox news is a propaganda...........fear machine


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I cant believe I was a Republican 14 years ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I think its the folly of youth


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

but how can a full grown adult support this evil party


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Reno 911........


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

damn this is a funny show


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

every time I watch it


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I laugh out loud


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

my two buddys who are cops love this show


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

has to be one of the top 10 best comedys in the last 5 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Hope they dont cancle it


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

like they seem to do


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

to most good shows


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

another great show is SCRUBS


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

ever my 67 year


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

old aunt loves it


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

The Daily Show


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

is awesome also


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

and the Chapelle Show


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

is #1


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

of the last 10+ years


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

but


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Sanford and son is my favorite


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

This week in God


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

great skit


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Steven


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Cobar


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

is


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

funny


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

as


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

sh-t


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

just got a hair cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

its called a Princeton


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

sort of like a buzz


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

but a little longer on top


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

but still so short you dont need to comb it


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm hoping it helps with the hot weather


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

plus I was wearing a baseball hat way too much


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

now I dont need one


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

no such thing as a bad haid day


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

when you dont have any


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

sore as hell from my workout wednesday


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

put the upper chest isolation idea to the test


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

did 4 sets DB incline press


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

and 3 sets incline flys


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

guess what?


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

my upper chest is sore as hell, and my lower chest dosent hurt at all


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

so I can say I very much the idea that you cant isoolate to some degree


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

that last post didnt make any sense


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

what I was trying to say is: I believe you can develope the upper chest more with incline work


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

Friday Night Fights.

is on in 40 min


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

Donald Camarena VS Jorge Padilla


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

for the WBC Continental Americas Light Weight title


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

opps

Light Welterweight.......title


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

but no boxing on HBO saturday


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

and none on Showtime


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

i like kickboxing and ufc. i used to have alis fights. you can download a bunch of them on limewire.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

i was at the ali holmes fight in vegas. very sad. i wanted ali to win sooo bad.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i was at the ali holmes fight in vegas. very sad. i wanted ali to win sooo bad.


You saw that fight live?


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

Michael Moorer just announced his retirement from boxing
but he will continue to train other fighters


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You saw that fight live?


 yep.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yep.


I'm so jealous


and your right that was an ugly fight, they should have stopped it much sooner


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

Don't watch it unless you're due for a good cry. Probably the most depressing fight in the history of the sport. At one point Howard Cosell (doing the commentary) sounds like he is on the verge of tears.

  "His hands no longer busy, his feet no longer swift..."

 it still makes me cry. ali was on the ropes like trying to wait out holmes, let him get tired maybe. he never got off them n it became apparent he was going to lose. it was heartbreaking.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Don't watch it unless you're due for a good cry. Probably the most depressing fight in the history of the sport. At one point Howard Cosell (doing the commentary) sounds like he is on the verge of tears.
> 
> "His hands no longer busy, his feet no longer swift..."
> 
> it still makes me cry. ali was on the ropes like trying to wait out holmes, let him get tired maybe. he never got off them n it became apparent he was going to lose. it was heartbreaking.


I have watched it a few times.....just saw it again last month....I did want to cry


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm watching Heavy Metal (1981) on Starz right now


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

cool movie.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

tyler wants me to watch shrek with him n make a grocery list. i predict i'll be making pizza tomorrow.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

pizza and beer took me from a ripped 210 to 235 in one semseter back in 1997


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

but at 235 I wasnt ripped


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

didnt drop that weight untill 2000


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

i try n make a tasty pizza for him n a lower fat one for me and tesla. i like imported olives on mine. i'm not exactly ripped either.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

id rather not have a perfect body than deny myself everything. i'm trying to teach my kids to eat well and healthy and utelize exercise to stay fit not crazy dieting.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree, as a kid...up to 27 I was ripped or close to it. But now at 38 I just don't care, as long as I'm under 14% body fat thats good enough.

I went to Italy at 28 and have been in love with food ever since.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> id rather not have a perfect body than deny myself everything.



Women need to have curves....so enjoy that food


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

i'd love to go to italy. i've been around the states and to puerto rico that's it.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

my specialty dish that everyone wants for birthdays n so on is pasta primavera. i used to be able to eat anything n stay thin yea that changed in my late twenties. i had two italian husbands so i can cook a lot of italian thing sans recipe. eggplant parm is still a fav but i used to love fettucini alfredo. luckily i married young or i'd have ended up a cow. n my last husband was not italian. what is it w men and all this proposing haha.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

my favorite things in puerto rico were the fruit and the black bean soup.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

Love black beans.....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

waiting for vanity to come online. he's italian too. he speaks italian, french and english. pretty clever i say.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

thats impresive


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

he is impressive. a very smart and talented man. bimboys are boring.


----------



## Shae (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Aug 12, 2005)

Did I miss anything exciting?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

yahoo?


----------



## Shae (Aug 12, 2005)

In the words of Lil' John:


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

Wladimir Klitschko is fighting Samual Peter


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

this sept 24th


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

its at Boardwalk hall in Atlantic City, NJ


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

its a classic Boxer VS a puncher


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope Sam KO's the bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

but Wlad has amazing skill and is much taller


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

But Wlad has a glass chin so??????????


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> In the words of Lil' John:


 ok my son is freaky about this time he was in the lr n yelled "mom who is little john?"


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

have a big workout tomorrow


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

lats and biceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

and I also have to do 45 min cardio ( all running)


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

have been getting back into running


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

*Johnny got his gun.......*


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

Well wht couldn't it be all then?


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

How many times


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

was he going to have


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

to go through it?


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

It was all over and finished and why couldn't the goddam


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

phone ever stop ringing?


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

He was nutty because he had a hangover


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

a big hangover and he was having


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

bad dreams.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

Pretty soon if he had to


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

he'd wake up and answer the phone


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

but somebody should do it


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

foe him if they had any consideration at all


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

because he was tired and sick of it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

.................end..........for now


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

good book but is starts slow and is a bit over done as far as the "phone" thing goes


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

once you get in to the book


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

and realise whats going on


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

all the crap in the begining


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

begins to


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

make sense.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

when you


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

take into


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

account when this book was written


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

1939


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

the first American


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

anti-war novel


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

it wasnt for 30+ years untill


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

this subject would capture the hearts


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

of a generation


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

who changed this country forever.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

and inspired hundreds of books like it


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

but none even came close.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

I like the new


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica on scifi channel


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

the unitXXXsm...................is trying to be funny


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

but without


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

an intellect


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

a base of knowledge


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

whit or creativity


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

he is 1/8 the man Thomas Shadwell was...


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

the site is slow as hell tonight


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

every where elise I go it is normal


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

we get that allot here


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

I wonder why


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

seems faster now


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

but will it last


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

so I'm watching


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

a DVD of


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

space 1999 the TV show


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

again


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

and I love it


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

shitty and fun at the same time.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

very good


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

show for


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

its time


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

still looks


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

good


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

at times


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

space


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

effects are


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

good for


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

the 1970's


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

esp on


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

Tv.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

but the


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

sets look like shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

and the


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

alien


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

makeup


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

is very


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

1960


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

1968 planet of the apes


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

is much


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

better.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

but you


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

have to


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

give them props


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

for this show


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

back in


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

1975


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

which was


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

2 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

before................


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

Star Wars changed the sci fi world


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

so they did a great job IMO


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

The most impressive thing they did


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

was having a realistic impression of the future in 24 years!


----------



## sgtneo (Aug 13, 2005)

nice finally hit 1000+ pages, now you want 100,000 replys


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 13, 2005)

I cant believe this thread is still going... Woo, Deja vu


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

Fart


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

Pussy fart


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2005)

3. Queef           l           Air expulsion from the vaginal area usually after sex. In the eighteenth century, it was common practice for small groups of well-to-do Southern women to each lift up their corsets and "queef" at their leisure on warm, summer afternoons. Typically performed on balconies or porches, these women would insert various large objects in their TOOTS and slowly pull them out to create the desired sound. These "porch parties" would provide hours of fun for the ladies while the men were away, and, from a practical standpoint, at times, enough air circulation as a respite from the brutal summer heat. Small wagers were often placed with the winner going to longest continuous queef, highest pitch, lowest pitch, smelliest, and wettest. There was also the queef sing-a-long; and a special prize was given to any women whose queef could attract wildlife.
    Annabelle tried to conceal her queef at the governors ball but to no avail.
    Source: Jeff, Aug 24, 2004


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 3. Queef           l           Air expulsion from the vaginal area usually after sex. In the eighteenth century, it was common practice for small groups of well-to-do Southern women to each lift up their corsets and "queef" at their leisure on warm, summer afternoons. Typically performed on balconies or porches, these women would insert various large objects in their TOOTS and slowly pull them out to create the desired sound. These "porch parties" would provide hours of fun for the ladies while the men were away, and, from a practical standpoint, at times, enough air circulation as a respite from the brutal summer heat. Small wagers were often placed with the winner going to longest continuous queef, highest pitch, lowest pitch, smelliest, and wettest. There was also the queef sing-a-long; and a special prize was given to any women whose queef could attract wildlife.
> Annabelle tried to conceal her queef at the governors ball but to no avail.
> Source: Jeff, Aug 24, 2004




The good old days.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2005)

lol but i have no idea if that is true.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> lol but i have no idea if that is true.


Have you tried this?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2005)

no but there are girls who will do it w no shame at pajama parties or sitting around watching a movie w friends. just the noise part i mean, so maybe it is true. i've never done it on purpose but this one time at band camp...


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

I refuse to believe that women fart.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Rahman beats Barret in a snooze fest


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

a 12 round UD win


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

onother uninspired performance by Rahman


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

now he will probablt fight Klitchco


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and after that beating he will hopefully retire


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Ricardo Mayorga won his fight tonight


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

a UD 12 round win


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

over Piccirillo


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

In the next 5 or 6 monthe the Heavy weight division should really have some  big changes.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

We will have a unified champ or at least one who holds 2 of the major belts.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Better Luck Tomorrow ( 2002)
just watched it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

good movie, the best fu-ked up teenagers gone wrong movie I have seen in a long time


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I refuse to believe that women fart.


This may be the first time that I have fully and completely, deeply agreed with anyone. I look at my girlfriend, and I just cant fathom her farting. The notion just doesnt fit in my head...


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I know for sure that when I'm in love with a woman there in no possibility that she farts.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

And if I have ever been proved wrong on this...................well I just don't remember


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Brewing some coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

cant sleep so f-it


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

watching
Soldiers in the Army of God
on HBO


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

its a documentary


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

on radical anti-abortion groups


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

now these people are pure EVIL


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

the group they are doing the documentary on


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

has several members in jail for the murders and attempted murders of abortion Doctors and workers


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and they support these murders and speek of them in the highest respect


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

their justification of murder is as fascinating as it is creepy


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Paul Hill...........convicted murderer


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

of a Abortion doctor


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

was given the death penalty for his horrific and godless acts


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and he is happy about it


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

he must think he is Joan of Ark


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont really follow this crap


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and after seeing these evil people


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I remember why I turn my head to it


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

how they can twist the bible into murdering people is amazing


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

my gym opens at 7:00AM


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

didnt workout yesterday....


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

lats and biceps


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

plus some running


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

have to keep losing this fat


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

was 234...............2 days ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

need to get down to 215


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

then mabey  gas up to 240


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

just a 8 week cycle....


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

nothing crazy


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

EQ 600mg a week, and masteron 300mg


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

then take off all cycling untill next spring


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

just 1 every spring


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

thats plenty


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

damn this coffee is good


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

time to make some eggs and curry


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm addicted


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

to curry


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

use it


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

for almost all my cooking


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

most of the time


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

its just made up recipes


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

but once and a while


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll prepair a traditional


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

a traditional Indial dish


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

but that takes


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

allot of preparation and time


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

10 more days


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

untill school starts back up


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

with it was 10 months


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

sick of it


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and there is still 16 months left


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and thats as fast as I can go


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

might be able to do some LPN work in 12 months


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

you can do that the last semester of the RN program


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

but there is all this extra crap you have to do, like 40hrs unpaid work and tests as well


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

they changed the program


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

a few years ago at the half way point


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

they certifed you as a LPN


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

so you couild work the last 2 semesters of the program


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

now its just straight through to RN


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

dosent make any sense


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

with the Nursing shortage you would think


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

they would want the extra help


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

should have done the Physical Therapist route


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

the program is 1 year longer but there is less bull sh1t


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and the pay is a little better


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

but your left with less options when you graduate


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and I'm all about the options


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

plus you can do the traveling gig


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

move to any city in America


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

AZ in the winter


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Oregon in the summer


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

want to see as much of the country as possible


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

their several big city's I haven't visited yet


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

want to go to:


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Boston


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Atlanta


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

mabey Ney York


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Miami


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Dallas


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

San Fransisco


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Denver


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and a bunch of other places


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I want to go to...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Gisa (Egypt)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Tibet


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Rio


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

A couple pacific islands...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Tahiti


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Hawaii


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

China


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

to


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

see


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

the


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Great


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Wall


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Germany (again)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Belize


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Puerto Rico
(somewhere nice on the island)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Most


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

of


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

dirty


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

stinky


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

old


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Europe


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Except


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

maybe


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Greece


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tibet


me too


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Greece


nice


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tahiti


hell yes


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Belize


dont know anything about it


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Gisa (Egypt)


some day.......but I hear its dangerous


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Rio


This is a must trip.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Germany (again)


I hear good things....but dont really think I will go there


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

like to see Viet Nam


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and Austraila


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Scotland might be a cool trip also


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

went to Ireland as a kid......like to see it again


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and I want to see South America........one big trip


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooh...

I forgot...


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and definitely New Zealand


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I just want to see the barrier reef and some wildlife and such


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Me in Belize -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I would also like to do this someday...






But I want to use the Polymer tube type cage
the effect is supposed to be more personal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Here we go!!!

http://www.incredible-adventures.com/sharks_isla_guadalupe.html


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I would also like to do this someday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no..................you cant pay me enough to go near a shark


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

just did a 90 min workout


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

15 min cardio........


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

45 min weights


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

then a 30 min run


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

felt great.....the running is getting better


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I do 6min running then a fast 2 min walk....then 6 min run....ect


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

thats how I trained for a fight.....sounds easer than running 45 min straight but it is actually much harder


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

But once a week I will still do a 30 non stop run


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I wonder if the tread mill is harder on the knees than running on pavement


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I made a big mistake.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I bought 2 tubs of EAS 100% whey protein


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

cheep as hell but.................


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

tastes like crap


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

even when I mix it with muscle milk


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I have been using protein powder allot more the last month or so


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

it's a quick easy meal.....and low in calories


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

just hate to have crappy stuff to use


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

cant think of any other brands that are good?


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Optimum tastes like sh1t


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Isopure is low grade crap


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Designer is awful


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll have to gamble on something new next time


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Might try one of our sponsers proteins


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

All the Whey


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I wonder if they sell it here in AZ


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont like to order over the net at all!


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Its a hassle


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

have to check out some of the stores this week


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

My buddy at Nutra Sport probably knows whats good to buy


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

they have everything there


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

and they have a big internet company as well


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

they were my second biggest customer when I worked in the industry


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

good honest people


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

very rare


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

Have a big week ahead of me


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

job hunt begins, and school the week after starts


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

the bitch is I need a good job.....but it cant conflict with school


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2005)

so I have to be straight up with them and let them know school comes first.................something employers dont want to hear.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Have to go to the accursed DMV today.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Well I just finished my wonderful DMV trip.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I arrived at the DMV approximately at 7:40, and was finished by 9:30.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Now thats efficiency for you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Just another fine example of our tax dollars ( yet we still have to pay for everything at the DMV) at work.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Emissions test $27.50


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Registration fee $ 47.37


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

some other title charge $4.00


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

total $ 78.87.....................and counting

God Bless America


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

That amounts to $78.87 for them to work for 5 minutes, and me to wait in line for 1 hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

where the hell is Tough?


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Car insurance in AZ???? anybody have a suggestion???


----------



## sgtneo (Aug 15, 2005)

try uninsured allways better deal untill you crash


----------



## sgtneo (Aug 15, 2005)

oh and order over the net youll find it can be less hassle than going to shops and you will save alot more money with the deals


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

cool  I'll try that


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

my cat is going psycho


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I ran out of his Pounce treats 3 days ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the junkie is stalking me like a crack head


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I think he might be plotting my demise


----------



## sgtneo (Aug 15, 2005)

death by pet cat, what breed you have lion?


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Scottish Fold


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

just got back from the grocery store


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

dropped $ 135.00


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the most important thing is I got a month supply of Pounce


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and a lots of protein


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

dont know how the bottle of rum got in the grocery cart


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Mabey *God*  put it there


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I bought 24 of the pre-maid Muscle Milk drinks


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

they have been out of all the flavors except choc and van for 5 weeks now


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the banana flavored one is my favorite


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

they said the manufacture is out but..........


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I think they are lying


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

time to go to a new store


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

this one has the best prices


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but sh1tty selection


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

they are like GNC..........pushing there own products


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and I cant stand that


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

so now I'll have to drive 17 miles to get my supplements


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

just called my buddy who ownes a Nutra Sport in Gilbert


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

they have 5 flavors of Muscle Milk 17 oz shakes


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I only thought there were 3


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

so now I'm going to make that long drive and stock up


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

plus get the stuff for way cheaper


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and I need some creatine and Glutimine


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

just made


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

a scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

real whole wheat bread


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

6 egg whites and one yolk


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

plus some curry paste


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

extra spicey


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

about 27 grams protein


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

10 grams fat


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

38 grams carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

not a bad snack


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and it felt like I was cheating on my diet


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

that makes it all the better


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

First Blood is on HBO


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

its been 10 years since I have watched this


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

should be interesting


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

its fun to see


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

how a movie ages


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

thats the real test


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

of greatness


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

sh-t he is going to his buddys house


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and he finds out he died


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

from agent orange


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

oops.........cancer


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

now he is getting the boot from the sherif


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the sherif looks like uncle bill


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

you know...................


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

buffy and jodi


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Family affair


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

just told Rambo to get a hair cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and to take a shower


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree.................


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

he has a haircut


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

like one of the Bee Gees


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

man thats a bad cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

now they are putting him in jail


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and its flash back time


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

that red haired dude from that crapp TV show is in this


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

you know the guy


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

tried to become a movie star and bombed


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

now Uncle Bill is yelling at Rocky


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

when I was 14 I thought he was huge in this movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

now I can see my error


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

15.5 inch arms at best


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Rocky is makeing a prision break


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

his thighs must be 23 inches


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

what a bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

OK I really didn't watch Rambo


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

after 15 min it sucked


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but now psycho......with Vince Vaughn...1998 is on


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

never gave this one a chance


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but we shal see, what there is to see.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Vince is the man


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

this is a stretch


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but..................


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

f-it


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

lets see


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

what he can bring to the table


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I sound like a High School football coach....


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

ok the shower scene


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

with the skinny dyke


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and the Princeton hair cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

kind of lost me there


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the Bible war has begun


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I expect all kinds of back sliding


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and terrified denial


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the slaves will run.....and eat the words they so love to preach


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Its sad to see


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

slaves use a book to judge


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and disrespect that same book


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

as they scurry to chew off their own arms


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

to escape the trap they set for themselves


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

by quoting a ancient and obscure book to serve their purpose


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and then burning the pages of it in there furry to hide their lack of intellect


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

like a fox chewing off its own paw


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

to escape the doom of its own foolishness and arrogance.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

The new slaves..........are guilty of there own incarceration.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

so I hear


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

that


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Queensriche


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

is about


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

release


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

mindcrime2


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

now that was back in 1992 or so.....the first one


----------



## goandykid (Aug 15, 2005)

i just watched boondock saints again


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and................


----------



## goandykid (Aug 15, 2005)

sooo good


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I.m.o


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

their


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

last


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

great


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

album


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but you never know


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

they could be like


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Pink floyd


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and put


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

out a great


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

album 10 years past their prime


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and I read they


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

( floyd)


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

are making


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

a new


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

CD also


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

wouldnt it be nice


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

if it was all


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

of the


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

originoal members


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

what a fuched up band


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

the only


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

one with


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

weird stories


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I believe


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

not so much


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

interested


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

in whats new


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

these days


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

music seems to be


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

in one of


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

those boring 5 year


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

nothing goingon here


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

ruts


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but they


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

come and go


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

hate when


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

30+


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

People act


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

like all the


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

good new music is gone for ever


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

its even


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

worse whem some


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

19 or 20 year old


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

thinks that


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

It just goes in waves


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

thats all


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but its


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

differant


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

than it was


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

30 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

ago..........


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

but there some great artists now


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

just had


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

a Muscle Milk


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

17 oz chocolate shake


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

love this stuff


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

going to get


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

a case of banana


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

and a


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

case of


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

cookies and cream


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

tomorrow.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Have a


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

big day


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

tue and wed


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

esp tue


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

then a road trip


----------



## Eggs (Aug 16, 2005)

Huh, I leave for a week and the thread breaks the 1k pages mark. Woot.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Huh, I leave for a week and the thread breaks the 1k pages mark. Woot.


3000 posts in less than 3 weeks.....I try to help


----------



## Eggs (Aug 16, 2005)

Yah, I noticed. You do seem to have an acute case of digital diarrhea.

Its a good thing we live in modern times right? Imagine your internet pay per minute bill 15 years ago. Ouch.

1000 a week, that is impressive.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> 1000 a week, that is impressive.


or just pathetic


----------



## Eggs (Aug 16, 2005)

perspective...


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Give me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Your Dirty Love


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

like you might surrender


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

to some dragon in your dreams


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Give me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

your dirty love.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your Dirty Love


get your hands off me you.........................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

like a pink donation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

to the dragon in your dreams


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't need your sweet devotion


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't want your cheap emotion


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Just whip me up some dragon lotion


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

damn dirty ape


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

For your dirty love


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Give me..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Your dirty love..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Like some tacky little pamphlet
In your daddy's bottom drawer


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Give me...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Your dirty love


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't believe you have never seen
his book before


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't need no consolation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't want your reservation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I only got one destination


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

An' that's your dirty love


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Give me....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Your dirty love....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Just like your mama
Make her fuzzy poodle do


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Give me.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Your dirty love.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

The way your mama
Make that nasty poodle chew


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll ignore your cheap aroma


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

And your little-bo-peep diploma


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll just put you in a coma


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

With some dirty love


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

The Poodle Bites!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

(Come on, Frenchie)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

The Poodle Chews It!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

(Snap it!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Poodle Bites!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

(Come on, Frenchie!!!!!!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Not a speck of cereal!!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Poodle Chews It!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

(Snap it!!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Nothin but the best for my dog!


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

Fried part of my back today.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

I was out doing job interviews and getting applications.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

After I got back, I was exhausted.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

Got slapped in the burned part of my back three times by my brother.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

Wooped him pretty good.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

Tomorrow, I get my last pay check from the library.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

Then to Jamba Juice for a drink.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Nothin but the best for my dog!


I see


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

And go back home to re arange crap in my tupperware container cabinets.


----------



## Shae (Aug 17, 2005)

Some people don't know how to put tops on the containers.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Some people don't know how to put tops on the containers.


I see


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Poodle Chews It!


I see


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yah, I noticed. You do seem to have an acute case of digital diarrhea.
> 
> Its a good thing we live in modern times right? Imagine your internet pay per minute bill 15 years ago. Ouch.
> 
> 1000 a week, that is impressive.


I see


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


I see


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ( floyd)


I see


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2005)

var months=new Array(13); months[1]="January";months[2]="February";months[3]="March";months[4]="April";months[5]="May";months[6]="June";months[7]="July";months[8]="August";months[9]="September";months[10]="October";months[11]="November";months[12]="December"; var time=new Date(); var lmonth=months[time.getMonth() + 1]; var date=time.getDate(); var year=time.getYear(); if (year < 2000)     year = year + 1900;  document.write("" + lmonth + " "); document.write(date + ", " + year + ""); August 18, 2005 *Naked Chicks Go Crazy Outside*








 A party for chicks only?    Posted by weird on 08/31 at 05:06 PM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*A Very Long Day*

    A solar day on Mercury, from sunrise to sunset, lasts about six Earth months. 

   Posted by weird on 08/31 at 05:05 PM 
Weird Facts ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Surrounded By Naked Women*







 Is this a lucky boy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Posted by weird on 08/31 at 01:22 PM 
Weird Pictures ???   Funny Pictures ???   (2) Comments ???     Permalink
*Man knows America's 48,000 ZIP codes*

  The ZIP Code Man knows where you are from. You???ve told him your five digits and now David Rosdeitcher, 41, is mentally scanning through America???s 48,000 ZIP codes to find a match for your hometown. 
 Amazing! Read full story 

     Posted by weird on 08/31 at 01:18 PM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*This Man is an Animal!*







 Actually, many animals make a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Posted by weird on 08/31 at 10:26 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   Photo Manipulation ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Loud Sex Session Awakens Entire Street*

   A pair of young lovers in Germany so annoyed their neighbors with a noisy sex session that police had to go and ask them to lower the volume, police said. . . Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/31 at 10:20 AM 
Weird News ???   (0) Comments ???     Permalink
*Marshmallow Pussy Adult Toy*










 The Marshmallow Pussy is an adult toy from Japan.  
 It is made of soft plush materials on the outside and filled with micro beads on the inside which massage the penis.  
 Two orifices (one vaginal, one anal) provide that extra realism to the fantasy situation, as does the included anal vibrator to give it that special something ... Posted by weird on 08/31 at 07:57 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*A Giant Catfish*







A 140 lbs. catfish caught in Lake Texoma. One of those legendary fish that scuba divers say they see at the bottom of dams that are big enough to eat a person. 
 Recently, a giant catfish ate a dog    Posted by weird on 08/31 at 05:45 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (2) Comments ???     Permalink
*The secret of T rex's colossal size: a teenage growth spurt*

 Scientists have solved one of the growing mysteries of the dinosaur era: the weight gain of Tyrannosaurus rex. In four years, the monster that dominated the Hollywood movie Jurassic Park went from one to five or six tonnes, scientists from Chicago, New York, Ohio, California and Florida report in Nature today. It then stopped growing altogether, to survive for another decade at its top fighting weight. 



Read more about the secret of Trex 

     Posted by Zodi on 08/31 at 12:50 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (0) Comments ???    (115) Trackbacks ???    Permalink
*Well Pierced Woman*








    Posted by weird on 08/30 at 02:25 PM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Porn star films robbery*

    Porn actor Thomas Rocco Hansen was in the middle of recording of a porn movie when he witnessed a robbery in Oslo, Norway ... Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/30 at 02:23 PM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Gored by the Bull*








    Posted by weird on 08/30 at 11:19 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (2) Comments ???     Permalink
*Man Decapitated in Weird Car Accident*

    Drunk driver crashes truck into utility pole and the passenger gets head severed in accident.  
 Driver continues home, goes to bed covered in blood. Neighbor notices headless body hanging out of truck next morning ... Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/30 at 11:14 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Naked Begging*








    Posted by weird on 08/30 at 07:42 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (3) Comments ???     Permalink
*Top Education Official Caught with Child Porn*

    Hirokazu Shizuku was one of Osaka???s top education officials, responsible for ensuring the prefecture???s educators maintained the high moral and professional standards expected of them. 

  Now, the 47-year-old elite educator is on remand awaiting trial for breaking the law banning child pornography.  

  ???He took a 15-year-old schoolgirl to a love hotel in Nishinomiya, Hyogo Prefecture, where he performed indecent acts on her and then used his digital camera to take nude photos of her,??? a source close to the police investigation tells Asahi Geino. ???A raid on his home unearthed over 10,000 pornographic photos or videos of schoolgirls. That saw him arrested for production of child pornography.??? 

_Source: Asahi Geino, Japan - via Mainichi Daily News_ 

   Posted by weird on 08/30 at 07:40 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Women Hugging Big Penises*







 Japanese celebration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 See More Funny stuff like this    Posted by weird on 08/30 at 05:41 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   Funny Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Weird Fact - Cheetah (Acinonyx jubatus)*

  The cheetah is the only cat in the world that can???t retract its claws. 

     Posted by Zodi on 08/30 at 02:00 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (0) Comments ???    (0) Trackbacks ???    Permalink
*Britney Spears Wardrobe Malfunction*







Click for Larger Picture (Offsite link)   Hmmm, she behaves in a weird manner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Posted by weird on 08/29 at 09:42 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Giant Catfish Eats Dog*

    A giant catfish is suspected of having eaten a dog in a German lake near the Polish border. 

  The estimated 1.5m catfish has been making waves in the small lake near Gueldendorf for several years, according to the _Berliner Kurier newspaper_.  

  Catfish are scavengers that feed on plants and animals on the beds of lakes and rivers. They can, on rare occasions, grow up to 4.5m and weigh as much as 300kg. 

  This giant fish has acquared new tastes and is emptying the lake of all the other fish. Now a small dachshund is believed to have been pulled underwater and eaten, the report said. 

   Posted by weird on 08/29 at 09:37 AM 
Weird News ???   (3) Comments ???     Permalink
*Topless Girl Blends In*







 She is painted to simulate her being part of the wall and window. Very nice art.    Posted by weird on 08/29 at 06:45 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Weird Fact - People*

  Men commit suicide three times more frequently than women do. But women attempt suicide two to three times more often than men. 

     Posted by Zodi on 08/29 at 02:31 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (0) Comments ???    (0) Trackbacks ???    Permalink
*The longest sausage*

  The longest sausage made in Australia was 11 kilometres long. 

     Posted by Zodi on 08/29 at 02:25 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (0) Comments ???    (0) Trackbacks ???    Permalink
*Bad Drive In Crash*







 See many more Car Crash Pictures    Posted by weird on 08/28 at 11:58 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Lindsay Lohan and Tara Reid fight over Paris Hilton*

    It???s a girl fight! 

 The showdown took place at Las Vegas??? Palms Casino Hotel and saw Hilton???s party pals, Tara Reid and Lindsay Lohan, almost coming to blows. 
 For years, Tara Reid has been one of Paris???s favourite handbags. But recently, newly legal drinker Lindsay Lohan has been getting to hang out with Paris and Tara can???t handle it ... Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/28 at 11:56 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Naked Sumo Wrestlers Fight*







 He fell and now he???s hurt down there ... 
 The dangers of wrestling naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Posted by weird on 08/28 at 09:45 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   Funny Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Olympic Champion Forgets His Medals*

    An absentminded Olympic champion managed to forget his two gold medals when he left Athens. 
Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/28 at 09:44 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Anna Surfing Naked*







 Anna just got out of bed and the first thing she does is to log on to the Internet??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Posted by weird on 08/28 at 08:24 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (3) Comments ???     Permalink
*Deadly Pornographic Website*

    A man who killed six men that gang-raped him, and then cut off their genitals, has been executed. 

  Li Yijiang, 25, killed and mutilated the six Beijing men between late 2002 and early last year, the Beijing Today newspaper reported yesterday. 
 Police linked the murders by discovering all six victims had regularly used a pornographic website called Purple Boy. They then followed the trail to Li, who was arrested in August last year. 
 Li confessed to the killings, saying he had logged on to the website after moving to Beijing to attend university.  

  Li told police he was gang-raped after meeting the six men at a disco used by Purple Boy regulars. He later lured each man separately to his death. 

   Posted by weird on 08/28 at 08:21 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Big Bang from Behind*








    Posted by weird on 08/28 at 06:52 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   Funny Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Weird Fact - Space*

  The first person to walk on the moon was Neil Armstrong in July 1969. 

     Posted by Zodi on 08/28 at 12:11 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (2) Comments ???    (0) Trackbacks ???    Permalink
*Cameraman Films Sexy Scenes*







 The US beach voleyball gold medalists embrace in Olympic bliss and the cameraman is almost on top of them!    Posted by weird on 08/27 at 01:51 PM 
Weird Pictures ???   Funny Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Man survives car plunge, escapes train collision*

   A 23-year-old man narrowly escaped death this morning when a train crushed the car he had just got out of in the Melbourne suburb of Toorak. 

  The man lost control of his Ford Fairmont car and crashed over a 20 to 30 metre embankment at the end of Kooyong Road.  

  He was dazed but got out before a city-bound train slammed into his car crushing it almost beyond recognition ... Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/27 at 01:48 PM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Oops, She just Peed Herself*







 Too much coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Posted by weird on 08/27 at 10:51 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   Funny Pictures ???   (2) Comments ???     Permalink
*Dead Couple Will Be Married*

    A South African man who shot his pregnant fiance dead before killing himself will be posthumously married to her at the weekend ... Read full story 

   Posted by weird on 08/27 at 10:48 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*She Has Very Tight Red Pants*








    Posted by weird on 08/27 at 07:42 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (3) Comments ???     Permalink
*Pregnant Inmate Forced To Have Abortion To Be Eligible for Death Penalty*

    Chinese prison officials have forced a pregnant inmate found guilty of transporting heroin to undergo an abortion so that she could be eligible for the death penalty. 

  Ma Weihua was arrested in Gansu province for transporting 56 ounces of heroin from Xinjiang province. Under China???s criminal code, individuals convicted of trafficking that amount of heroin can be executed. 

_Source: Medical News Today_ 

   Posted by weird on 08/27 at 07:38 AM 
Weird News ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Arctic fox (Alopex lagopus)*

  Unlike some Arctic mammals, these foxes do not hibernate and can withstand temperatures as low as -50 degrees Celsius. 
 Arctic foxes are pure white in winter and grey-brown in summer. They can also be light brown, grey, chocolate, or black with a bluish hue. 





     Posted by Zodi on 08/27 at 12:33 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (0) Comments ???    (0) Trackbacks ???    Permalink
*Heart of a Giraffe*

    The heart of a giraffe weighs 25 pounds, is two feet long, and has walls 3 inches thick. 

   Posted by weird on 08/26 at 09:51 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Two Women with Very Long Necks*








    Posted by weird on 08/26 at 08:52 AM 
Weird Pictures ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Highest Flying Birds*

   The highest altitude recorded for a bird is 11,300 m. (37,000 ft.), for a Ruppell???s vulture (Gyps rueppellii), which collided with a commercial aircraft over Abidjan, Côte d???Ivoire, on November 29, 1973. 

   Posted by weird on 08/26 at 08:50 AM 
Weird Facts ???   (1) Comments ???     Permalink
*Beautiful Ass Jewelry*


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2005)

.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


 
You think the beauty is in the jewery,
or in the ass itself???


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You think the beauty is in the jewery,
> or in the ass itself???


 both but i want the jewelry for christmas.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You think the beauty is in the jewery,
> or in the ass itself???


I see


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2005)

i c 2.


----------



## Shae (Aug 19, 2005)

I went on tpww.net (the peoples wrestling website) and found this pic that I thought that is so frigging scary, its funny.   Lets give it a caption!


----------



## Shae (Aug 19, 2005)

^ This is what happens when you try to help yourself masterbate with a car door.


----------



## GFR (Aug 21, 2005)

Tomorrow I go on a one month strict diet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

During match friday night...

Terrible penetration accident leaves sweaty wrestler "the man's man"
wondering whether to wear feather boas and change his persona


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i c 2.


No wonder you thought it was me, he posted all those I See's.........the imposter


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> During match friday night...
> 
> Terrible penetration accident leaves sweaty wrestler "the man's man"
> wondering whether to wear feather boas and change his persona


 congratulations. you're now the new spokesman for anal sex. i quit.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Post


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Whores


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Paradise


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Is


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Raising


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Posts


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Count


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

What


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

This


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Thread


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Is for?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

F


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

U


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2005)

lol.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

That's two more...

Oh wait!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Three more...

Oh wait...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

I meant four more...


 - Ah... The hell with it!!!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Post


----------



## musclepump (Aug 21, 2005)

Whore


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Is for?


3770.....
keep at it son


----------



## musclepump (Aug 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 3770.....
> keep at it son


 Working


----------



## musclepump (Aug 22, 2005)

on


----------



## musclepump (Aug 22, 2005)

it


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

can


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

see


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

that


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

you


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

are.


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

Keep


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

up


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

good work.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

b


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

r


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

e


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

a


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

k


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

i


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

t


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

d


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

o


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

w


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

n


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

f


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

o.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

r.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

m


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

e.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

s


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

q


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

u


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

i.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

r..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

r...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

e..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

l


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2005)

man that is annoying. the one letter thing. this pc sucks. but idon'tcare. vanity gave me a new song. i'm dancing on cloud 9 n painting my bedroom white. the tears, imperfections. sooo nice. good morning. yea sleeping in rocks too.





 see more letters are fun


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

fun?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

a


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

n


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

a.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

l


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

s


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

e


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

x


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

u


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

s.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

e.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

m


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

o


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

r


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

fun??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

e..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

l.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

oo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

b


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

Fun???


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

fresh


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

hot


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

with


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

just


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

a


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

splash


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

of


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

1%


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

milk.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2005)

communication breakdown.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> see more letters are fun









*Whatchoo talkin bout?*


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

my cat


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

is acting crazy


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

I hope he


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

is not sick


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

keeps crying at me for more pounce treats


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

If he is sick...

He will not be social...

He will crawl into a hole expecting to die -


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If he is sick...
> 
> He will not be social...
> 
> He will crawl into a hole expecting to die -


he is social as hell.....usually sleeps all day.
so I guess he is ok then....he is eating drinking peeing and pooping right on schedule.


----------



## Shae (Aug 22, 2005)

The air horn wake up call


----------



## Shae (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't Park in this parking lot!


----------



## Shae (Aug 22, 2005)

This is wrong!


----------



## Shae (Aug 22, 2005)

Floyd


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Whoring is great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm hungry
Going to get food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Cottage cheese is great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

We had some spaghetti in the kitchen, but meh, carbs and I've already had too many today


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Post #31111. That's a lot of 1's. Pot would make that even cooler


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Speaking of which......


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Paris Hilton is hot


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

and the sooner we shag the better methinks


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

The first of Platinum's great thoughts:


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I should have a threesome with Paris Hilton and Hilary Duff...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I am a genius


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Now all I have to do is have the threesome...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I watched the greatest movie today


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

For the third time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

De Niro is my god


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

My dogs mauled some shit today


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I tried to find out what it was, but they had fucked it up good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

There was guts and shit all over the yard


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Stupid dogs


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

They fucked up some animal and didn't even bother to eat it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

What a waste


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

At least it made dinner a little more interesting...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then I went and set up a set of stumps and threw the ball at it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then I got bored


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then I went for my one hour walk


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

On which I was having kickass thoughts about building a billy-cart


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then I got over that and moved onto how hard it would be to catch a bird with bare hands


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Alas for the 12 guage - rendering bare hands useless since FuckKnowsWhen


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then after walking it was food time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

10 egg whites


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Egg whites are so bland, even after 2 years eating the stuff


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, the sacrafices we must make


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Well at least I can look forward to some quality oats tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Mmmmmm, carbs...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Oats, pasta, rice


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Stupid time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

All it does is stop me eating and sleeping


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I should fight time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Platinum vs Time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Round 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Round 2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Round 3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Well it's Platinum by a points decision


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Wait, there's some contention


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh no, they've reversed the decision and handed the win to Time!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Platinum:


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Platinum can't believe it!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

But wait!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Platinum has thumped Time from behind


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

And the crowd goes wild


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, there be told in full, the saga of Platinum vs Time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I am so great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I am in awe of myself


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm gonna go look for someone else to fight


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

It's ForemanRules' birthday


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy B'day mate


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I know what would be a better fight


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Paris Hilton vs Nicky Hilton


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

In KY Jelly


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then I could do all the thumping from behind I wanted


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Whoa


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

73 posts


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm whoring like a machine


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

My whoring would put Paris Hilton to shame


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Speaking of which


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I watched the Simple Life 2 tonight


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

And I can see it now


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Me and her in the back of that pink car


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then that Nicole chick would want in


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

And I'd be like "Hit the road bitch, can't yo see I'm busy here"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

And then kick her in the face


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Then she'd be like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd feign pity and pretend to be sorry and give her the old


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

The she'd run off some place quiet and


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

w


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

h


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

o


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

r


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

i


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

n


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

g


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2005)

Whores!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

Give me a


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

W!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

Gimme a...


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

H


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

Give me a....


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

O!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

Gimme a


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

R!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

Gimmee a...


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

E!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

What's that spell?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2005)

Whore!!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Spot on MP


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn spaghetti is good


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2005)

*Whore!*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Water is even better


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Only 5 litres and I'm already pissing like a pensioner


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Foreman, you'll make me cry


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Dirty Whores.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

can't


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

sleep


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

yet


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

again


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

might


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

be


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

T3


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

messing


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

with


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

me


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

posting


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

like


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

a whore


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

watching


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

King Arthur


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

for


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

the 5th


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

time.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Some


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

nice


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

battle


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

scenes


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

And Keira Knightly


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

Foreman, I'll wager you can't post 300 times times tonight


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

Well it's tonight for me over here in Oz


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm bored


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

My chest is sore


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn bench presses


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

I wonder how long it would take for someone to type out the dictionary


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

A,a /ei/, n., pl. A's, a's or As. 1) The first letter of the English alphabet. 2) the first of any series


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh man


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

I have so much reading to do


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate my life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn study


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Foreman, I'll wager you can't post 300 times times tonight


  
you obviously don't know who you are talking to.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 24, 2005)

sex


----------



## musclepump (Aug 24, 2005)

is


----------



## musclepump (Aug 24, 2005)

good


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Just


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

did


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

my


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

laundry


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

and now


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

some coffee.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

then if I have time


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I will hit


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

the gym


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

if not then I will go after class tonight.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

The French are officially gay.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,166602,00.html

Come on now, keeping blood samples for that long without permission? Thats unethical for one... and two, what a bunch of fucking whiners the Le Equipe group is. Bitches.

You can le equipe my balls in your mouths, pathetic ass holes.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 24, 2005)

penis


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Just got back from a great workout.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

40 minutes


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

almost time for my night class


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

its only 1.25 hours


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> The French are officially gay.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,166602,00.html
> 
> ...


 What will they do next sneak into his funeral 50-70 years from now and snip his hair for testing and conclude that any drug they find was takin during his race years?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

so I


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

just


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

watched


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Vargus fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

he is good


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

but..................


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

once he


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

fights a top 5 guy


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

his dumb ass will.........


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

get


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

knocked the fu-k out


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

And I


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

love to


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

see that


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

his opponet


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

was 37


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

old as hell for that division


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

and still the 27 year old Vargus had trouble with him


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

the little bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I bet


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand could take him out


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

well


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

mabey not


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

but I would


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

pay to see it


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I think they


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

are about


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

the same


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

weight


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

147


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

or


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

154


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Vargus was 140-147


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

think he


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

is 147 now


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

and he loves


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

winstrol


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

he tested


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

positive for it


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

in the Delahoya fight....................sp?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

he might


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

fight Oscar


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

again


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Did some Christmas shopping today


That's rather unusual...


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm starving


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

been on a diet


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

for the


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

last 4


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

days.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I might be over


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

doing it


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I will bump it


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

up to 3000 cal


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

for now on


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I agree with everything ForemanRules says


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> bkc is sexiest man who will ever live!!! I'm not gay whatsoever did damn this dude is just one hell of a man! Built like a freakin tank as just a pleasure to spend time with. I want to be like bkc when I grow up. *AND I LOVE JESUS BECAUSE HE FIRST LOVED ME! *


Yes Foreman I totally agree bro...


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Yes Foreman I totally agree bro...


             
I do love the Lord.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I do love the Lord.


You should also talk some more about how sexy I am...


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> You should also talk some more about how sexy you are...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Foremon loves Jesus


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

So bored


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I ate some chicken today


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And I swear it was mong chicken


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I've never eaten such retarded chicken


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I need more money


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

You can never have to much money


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I need some more WPI and creatine and food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Damn muscles needing food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I need to drink more alcohol and smoke more weed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Everyone knows muscles love the sauce and dakker


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Makes em grow huge


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I swear by it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

In fact


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll brb in a much better mood


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Mellow to the max


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Have you ever noticed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

That people like don't do shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Lazy motherfuckers


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I should do something about it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

But I can't be fucked


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm hungry


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

The man who invented ham with barbeque sauce is the greatest man alive


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

There is no better life than typing pintless shit which noone will ever read and watching movies


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Jackie Chan should be made like ruler of the fucking universe


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

He is that good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Although Jet Li is pretty friggin awesome too


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

We need more whores


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

It's like me and Foreman and MP whoring our tits off


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Foreman, lets get this thread to 100,000 posts by the end of the year


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoa


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

100,000 worthless, uninteresting posts


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

It boggles the mind


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

My face is so itchy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Stupid ants


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

There is like shit under my skin


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Fuck!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Music is so great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

My gym mebership expires soon


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Stupid gym


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

The blonde chicks that work there are prety fit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

They could squat with me anytime


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

There needs to be less men in this world


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Specifically the sad cunts who sit at home and play computer games all day


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Fuck me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Hungry again


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

The man who invented ham and BBQ sauce


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Can die for all I care


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Coz the man who invented Dorito's is now the man


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

How I eat so much shitty food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And still stay lean is a mystery to me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

18 yo metabolism is great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And a dash of cardio


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you think


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

That if you clibed far enough up a palm tree


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

It would bend all the way over


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Then you cold let go


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And be catapulted to FuckKnowsWhere?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I should try it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I have far too much time on my hands


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I wish I hada shitload of money


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

So I could by a shitload of kickass cars


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Lamborghini Gallado


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Porsche 911 Turbo S


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Ferrari 360 Modena


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Porsche GT3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Hoda NSX-R


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Bmw M3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

That would be cool


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I need new speakers


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 25, 2005)

I love Rock


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Rock = Provider of whoring place


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Therefore Rock = God


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

You know what would be crazy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

If dogs were green


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Youd be like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

*whistle*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

'Com here dog'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And it would be fucking GREEN


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And everyone would be like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Wtf?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Your fucking dog is fucking green


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

It would be fucking trippy no doubt


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And same with birds


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

If instead of wings


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

The had hot dogs


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Just picture that


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

You wake up in the morning


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And look out the window


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

It's a nice day, sun shining


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Gentle breeze


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And then all of a sudden, a fucking bird with hot dogs sticking out of its body flies past


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I garauntee a few people would lay off the cron after something like that happened


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And instead of shitting bird shit, they shit tomato sauce


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

There would be some fucked up shit going on there


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I gotta find a better way to pass my time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I have to fix my car tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Damn rocker cover gaskets


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Shitty little things like that give you the shits when it comes to cars


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Then it's off to the CASBAH for some Friday night fun


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Dollar shots


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Whiskey


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Tequila


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

It's all about the body shots


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Easiest way to pick up a chick


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Ever


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Then back to her place for hours of drunken sex


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I remember I passed out during sex once


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Needless to say, I got no more from her


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I also pagged on a chick oncee


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't remember it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

But she insists it happened


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

All my drinking alcohol is negated by sex and walking 15km home at 4am.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And all the shit I eat while smoking pot is burnt off when I go chasing shit that doesn't exist


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

So one could say I live a very balanced life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

You know what would be mad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Being Achilles


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

You'd get so many bitches


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

They'd be queing up to fuck you


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

And you'd be like "Suck the heel bitch. Oh yeaaaah"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Then one of the bitches would bite too hard


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Then you'd be fucked in the ozarks


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

That'd learn you good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay. I want to see if I get to 3,000 today.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Let me talk about my day yesturday that sucked ass.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

One class I have is a requirement to get my culinary degree is being a part of the waiting staff of my school's resturant.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

The teacher I have for that is an ass hole!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Sure he is a little older than Albob and frale but he has a mouth! And I don't mean his French accent.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

He can scare the bejesus out of anyone. Just do somthing little to mess the place setting on the table.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

He did it to me so many times. To tears! I don't have much of a back bone when someone yells at me like that.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Want to know somthing else?


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

We have a mentally disabled male student in the class. He's alright. He knows his kitchen stuff. But he carries a tray all funny.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

He got yelled at by my teacher for doing it!!!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

The dude has no respect for the mentaly chalanged!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

My teacher has a name I can't pronounce.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I say his name should be French Bastard. For being too perfect and yelling at everyone for not getting a certain task the first time.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I need to drink more alcohol and smoke more weed


          
This is what I always advise to young people


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Now I am looking for my waitress uniform.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I have the blck shoes, black socks, and white button-up shirt.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Now I am looking for my waitress uniform.


Dont give me any ideas.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Would you believe the white button up shirt I got is a mans? I had to get it because its cheap.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I have the blck shoes, black socks, and white button-up shirt.


I can work woth that.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Now I need black pants and a black bow tie.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't find a fuckin bow tie anywhere damn it!!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I only find those fuckin clown ties with palm trees or circus animals.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I have to go all fuckin butler up in that resturant!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Now I need black pants and a black bow tie.


All you need is the bow tie


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Can I take you're order sir?


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Can I get more coffee for you madam?


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, is that a fly in you're soup?  Too bad!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

If I be too nice, I get sick.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

What you see is what you get.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

"Real recognizes real."

- John Cena​


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Can I take you're order sir?


Whats the special today.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Whats the special today.


Welllllllllllll, I dunno about what the resturant is doing but I'm having grilled chix brests tonight for dinner. I suppose that is the special for the night.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

*sigh* That ventilation of my anger made me feel better. Thank you Rocco for making this whore thread!!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Gee, what am I doing today.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

One more day with French Bastard before the weekend.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Then I need to go to more stores to look for my pants and tie.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

If I can't find them today...


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Need everything next Tuesday.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I need to turn butler 3 days a week.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Being way too nice than I allready am.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

That means being watched by French Bastard.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

But here is somthing cool.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I start yoga in September.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Should do me some shrinking of the stress. I need it.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

No job yet.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

My brother is still an asshole.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

No man yet.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

My crushes are either taken, married, has baggage,out of my town, or is a homo.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

And the guys I attract are old as or older than Albob and they are drunk.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I guess its because of my big ass tits.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone out there thats normal?


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I dunno if I can get to 3,000 by 9:40am Arizona time.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Lets see if I can post some utter bull shit.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I guess its because of my big ass tits.


You should be proud


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I love this squirrel.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You should be proud


No way dude.    Last thing I want hanging are my boobs or ass cleavage. May be a little of my back but not my boobs or ass cleavage.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail II

Click on the pic of Foamy.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail III


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail IV


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail V


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail VI


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Foamy Fan Mail 7


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Coffee time


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I think it will be


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

French roast today.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Lets see, where was I when I was bitching about my life?


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh yeaaaaaaaa. I remember.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't feel so alone in my resturant class with French Bastard.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

One of my great friends is going to be with me.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Her name is Jane but I call her Momma Jane because she is like a second mom to me in the kitchen.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

She's a wee older than Albob but...


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Jane is so good at cooking.


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

Uh oh.......I guess this post is number 3,000     :bounce:      




































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Okay, celibration is over.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Just watched


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

that was fu-king depressing


----------



## Eggs (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm going to cook up some chicken.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> that was fu-king depressing


Yeah...

Rock lost too, but that ending was more than sucky!
(I wish I had two more hands)
-1 -2 -3 -4


----------



## heeholler (Aug 25, 2005)

Rocks whoring thread still rules


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2005)

heeholler said:
			
		

> Rocks whoring thread still rules


Happy Birthday


----------



## Eggs (Aug 25, 2005)

I have no desire to see that movie 

People need to stop trying to play on my emotions and entertain me already. Dumb shits.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

If you like Eastwood and Freeman then its a must see.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 25, 2005)

Heading


----------



## musclepump (Aug 25, 2005)

To


----------



## musclepump (Aug 25, 2005)

Maui!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Need to buy some oats


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

but I dont


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Know what kind to get


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Now that I'm on a diet


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I find that


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not eating enough


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

esp complex carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

so I bought some brown rice


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

but I can't


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

eat


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

brown rice 6x a day


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

so I


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

guess I have to get some oats


----------



## heeholler (Aug 25, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday


Thank you manilion. I am another year older, hopefully wiser!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

just ate an apple


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

granny smith


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

the apple was good also


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm so happy


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

when I get to eat


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

it must be


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

a dieting side effect


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

when it is time


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

for a meal


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I feel like


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

dancing


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

its almost as good as................


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

geting into a new girls


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

panties


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

wearing them on your head


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

and rubbing them all over your face


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

almost


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

but not quite that good.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I rented


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

The Machinist


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

with


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Christain Bale


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

damn he is skinny


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

how the hell and why did he do it


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

he must have


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

lost 70 lbs of muscle


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

for that movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

and then gained it all


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

back for


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Bat Man


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

ur hilarious


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

like wearing a new gurls panties on your head hahahha


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

Rocco32  8450 
ForemanRules  3269 


you still got over 5200 posts to go!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Rocco32  8450
> ForemanRules  3269
> 
> 
> you still got over 5200 posts to go!


One day soon I am going to try to post 1500-2000 in 24 hours....so I'll do it on this thread.


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> One day soon I am going to try to post 1500-2000 in 24 hours....so I'll do it on this thread.


set your goals high!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> set your goals high!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm eating again


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

its wonderful


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I feel like dancing


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

but I might choke on my food


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

ever see Kramer eating Kenny Rodgers chichen


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

thats me right now


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

humming and wiggling as I eat


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

and the


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

food I made


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

dosent even taste good


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

but I dont care


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm getting ripped


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

You have to cycle things in your life


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

the last few years I indulged in gluttony and debauchery, all the sins that pleasure the body


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

now I will deprive all my physical pleasure so I can look better than you.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Cheedos


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

I will one day look back at this site and wonder 'why the hell did I type all this crap.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

So I am going to answer my yet unasked question-


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

I AM Bored, Oh and there was a shitty hurricane so I am off today, unless I got fired and they didnt have the heart to tell me. anywho, Me when Im older. I hope you are happy.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh BTW did you/I ever get to see Venice. I really want to go, though I think I want to be with someone (female) when I go.. Did it ever happen?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

In case I was wondering, I am now 23, with one week left in the apartment with paul, I will move to My Own apartment for the first time ever.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Im still driving that Ford Ranger, still doing me good.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Ive had my XD9 for about a year now, still love it


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Venice is beautiful, but its a one day trip.....it smells and is over run by tourists...
If you can go in the off season that might be a better time to go.
And definitely take a chick with you.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Not dating anyone right now... I think I gonna change that soon. Been thinking about it lately. Ive liked being single for a while, but I think its time.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey do you remeber that one girl with the cabrio, Yeah, That was kinda weird.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Venice is beautiful, but its a one day trip.....it smells and is over run by tourists...
> If you can go in the off season that might be a better time to go.
> And definitely take a chick with you.


That kinda bums me out I have been realy looking forward to it, But I guess I would really stay for much longer than a day anyway, There is a lot of italy Ide like to see


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Still working a PPE, Still like it.
wonder where you will be working in 10 years, I really hope you are happy.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Hve you read any good books lately.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> That kinda bums me out I have been realy looking forward to it, But I guess I would really stay for much longer than a day anyway, There is a lot of italy Ide like to see


We spent a week in Milano, 5 days in Florance and 5 days in Rome....( 2 in Venice)
Florance was my favorite part of Italy.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Is Mel Brooks still alive? Do you still like Spaceballs? Do you even remeber spaceballs.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok those are all pre420 posts these are all post420. 
Speaking of which, Is there anything better in 2015. Do I even indulge anymore. Have I become an alchy. Is my favorite Beer Heineken, or have they realised how much better hineken is that others and like in demolition man with taco bell, are all other beers now called hineken also.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Speaking of taco bell, are they still around or has someone figured out that there really WAS sopething addicting in there mild sauce and close the down


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Went to Jamba Juice today.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Had a smoothie that was good. Strawberry.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> We spent a week in Milano, 5 days in Florance and 5 days in Rome....( 2 in Venice)
> Florance was my favorite part of Italy.


I have also always wanted to go to Rome and Florance also, Though being Sicilian, I must make my way over there as well, Have you been there, I know its not a big tourist area but just the same, I want to go.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Met my mom and sis at the sis' doctor's.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Do I have that painting of venice that Grandma has or does she still have, She I hope.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Still wearing bullhead jeans? Doubt it, there are now changeing there material.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Hows Mom?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I have also always wanted to go to Rome and Florance also, Though being Sicilian, I must make my way over there as well, Have you been there, I know its not a big tourist area but just the same, I want to go.


I have just visited: Rome, Milano, Florance and Venice....
But I will be going  to southern Italy in 3 years.....I love Italy and plan to visit every 2 or 3 years once I finish school.
The best coffee, women, art, food, opera and architecture in the world.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

you should probably give her a call, tell her I said hi


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

She's getting video taped so docs at spasticity clenic can get a before shot before she gets a Baclofen Pump in a few weeks.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> She's getting video taped so docs at spasticity clenic can get a before shot before she gets a Baclofen Pump in a few weeks.


Hopefully the pump will work so my sis won't hurt so much in the hips.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have just visited: Rome, Milano, Florance and Venice....
> But I will be going  to southern Italy in 3 years.....I love Italy and plan to visit every 2 or 3 years once I finish school.
> The best coffee, women, art, food, opera and architecture in the world.


I would have to agree with you on 5 of the 6, and take your word on the coffee


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Hopefully the pump will work so my sis won't hurt so much in the hips.



She's been living off Valum and Tylonol with codine for the past 2 or so months.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> She's been living off Valum and Tylonol with codine for the past 2 or so months.


Hopefully the Baclofen Pump will do good.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

Though, I have never given Milan much of thought, I do however want to go the see the Beretta Gallary there


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

cooking some brown rice


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

wish I had some low sodium chicken broth


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

have to use water this time


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

but when its done


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll cook it with curry paste and some onions with some cilantro


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

then cook up some turkey brest


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

with olive oil and gahrm masala


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

don't know how to spell that


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

then after my workout.....


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

its lunch time


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

I wonder if my Gym is open


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

mabey I should call.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I am going to start a journal.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

I have lost a lot of wieght since my last pics, i am very skinny again. I thinkits time to get this shit going again.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 26, 2005)

YAY. There open!
Today I start, I will get Big again, or mabey for the first time...


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

30 min


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

till I hit the gym


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

back and bicep day


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and hamstring and low back


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

then Sunday


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

it will be my first


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

squat day in 10 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

really my first real leg day also


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

just 2 sets of squats to start


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

12-15 reps


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

then some lunges


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

the last thing I want is bigger legs


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

but after I lose 20Lbs of fat


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

my thighs will probably drop down to 25 in


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and thats where they better stay


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Friday Night Fights...................is on ESPN2


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Oscar Diez is fighting


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

kind of a comeback fight


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

he is fighting Davis


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom Davis


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Davis has amazing power in his right hand


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

but a questionable chin


----------



## Eggs (Aug 26, 2005)

Alright you homos, have a good night, I have to go study.

btw, my bitch of the day is... with all these high IQs, I'd have thought the arguing would be more intelligent on here. Whats the deal? I mean, fo shizzle, right?

Oh, and Foreman... did you say what your IQ was? I missed it. I've never taken an official test, and the ones online are inaccurate. Its ranged from 154 to 136 or so. Probably a good ten points higher than it actually is  Sadly enough, the 154 range was when I was younger. Whats happening to me?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 26, 2005)

On the bright side, its not 85 

Hrmm, Foreman, what do you think about the laws regarding not being able to execute criminals with a low IQ despite their having committed a crime worth of capital punishment?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> On the bright side, its not 85
> 
> Hrmm, Foreman, what do you think about the laws regarding not being able to execute criminals with a low IQ despite their having committed a crime worth of capital punishment?


I say kill them all.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, thats what I'm saying. We arent killing people because they have IQs, or because they can comprehend what they did. That would be silly. We should kill people that commit capital crimes because they are unsafe, and because they have given up their right to live because of their atrocious actions. Not because they are intelligent or stupid 

I do have a few problems with capital punishment as a whole... but not because of intelligence, but rather because of chance of wrongly convicting. Ah well, hrmm...


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't care if your: crazy, stupid, had a hard life ect.....
If you murder in cold blood then you should die.....or be banished to some shot hole like in Escape from New York.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

The first fight on Friday Night Fights is just ugly


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I have to give respect to


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

A guy taking a beating for 10 rounds and not quitting


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

its round 6


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and Green is landing 5 or 6 times the punches of Muller


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

But Muller just keeps walking forward


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

tough SOB


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

his left eye is closed


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I think they will stop this fight in the next round


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

or it will end by KO soon


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

almost a KO in the 8th


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

how the hell is Muller still standing?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Muller survives the 9th


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Green should have knocked him out long ago


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Green fights like a bitch.....I cant respect a guy who cant close the deal


----------



## Eggs (Aug 26, 2005)

btw, anybody that cares... Google has a super cool desktop search program. It does slideshows through your pics, allows you to jot down notes, gives news updates, etc. And it fits on your screen well.. instead of blocking things, it just cuts about 2 inches off the right to fit everything in and sizes the screen image down a tad. Works perfect for me because I have a widescreen


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Green wins 99 to 91


----------



## Eggs (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't care if your: crazy, stupid, had a hard life ect.....
> If you murder in cold blood then you should die.....or be banished to some shot hole like in Escape from New York.



Completely agreed.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Nothing to bitch about now except....


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought 2 of my text books today and it costed 110 US bucks for both,


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats it.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

All I need is a bow tie for my waitress uniform and I am set.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope to make my tips I get from working at the resturant last.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a phone bill 2 pay.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

And a bus pass to pay every month.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Hope I get a job soon.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

There are 2 things I want to buy as soon as I get a job and my 1st check.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

1) Yogi tea. I love tea and Monkey Man mentioned how good the tea is.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

No fights this weekend


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

but there some great ons comming up next month


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> 1) Yogi tea. I love tea and Monkey Man mentioned how good the tea is.


2) Ask Monkey Man or Rockgazer or click here to find out.


----------



## Shae (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey, If I can't get play now, might as well give myself play.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

6 days into my diet


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and now I'm geting hungry


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

starting to fantasize about food


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

pizza


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

fried chicken


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Indian food


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

beer


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

pumpkin pie


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

more beer


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

hell I dont ever know what I want to eat


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

going through fatty withdrawal


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

cant believe I let myself get so out of shape


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

but thats what happens


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

when you have 2 shitty years in a row


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

plus not working out for 2 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

hash browns sound good


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

greasy bacon


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

eggs over easy


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

lots of ketchup


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

pancakes on the side


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

with lots of


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

butter and syrup


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and salt


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

big glass of


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Oj


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and a cup of coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

and eat it


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

till


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

about


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

puke


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope these


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

these damn cravings


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

go away soon


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

I quit drinking and eating


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

the drinking part is the worst


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

but its good to stop it


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

for now


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

or forever


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> eggs over easy



Ain't nothing easy about eggs


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeh, stopping drinking isn't easy.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

At least I've found it to be so.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Whats the style of writing called where you just write things as they come to mind?

I can't seem to recall it... on the tip of my tongue, but definitely stuck there.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I cant rember the name???????????
but it works well if you are stuck..........writers block


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

just made some coffee


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I might go for a run today


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

just 2 miles at a slow pace


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I dont think I'm


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

doing enough cardio


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to drop


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

10+ lbs of fat


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

and put on 20Lbs muscle at the same time


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

so from 234


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

down to 224


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

+20= 244


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

then 9 weeks of a slow cut


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

-10................to 234....+ 4 lbs of lost muscle...
230


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

then a 8 week cycle


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

and hopefully 240 with a 31 waist


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

today I was 231 so I have dropped 3 lbs so far in 1 week


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but I always drop weight


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

the first 2 weeks of a cycle


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

then the next 6


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I pack on the lean weight


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

so losing the first 5 lbs will be easy


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but the next 5+ while gaining muscle might be difficult


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but my body has 40 lbs of muscle memory so


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

it really should be easy


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> but my body has 40 lbs of muscle memory so



I thought muscle memory had to do with movement, not growth!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I thought muscle memory had to do with movement, not growth!


I was 257 at 10% body fat...now I'm 234 at 18%
so was 231 LBM now am 191 LBM
thats 40lbs I lost 
so its much easyer to gain it back..............I hope.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I thought muscle memory had to do with movement, not growth!


You might be thinking of the C.N.S. adapting to movements


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You might be thinking of the C.N.S. adapting to movements



thats exactly what I mean, everytime you make a certain movement the connecting neurons responsible for that movement strengthen. therfore repetition of the same movement becomes "memorized" by the muscles!

does that make sense?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats exactly what I mean, everytime you make a certain movement the connecting neurons responsible for that movement strengthen. therfore repetition of the same movement becomes "memorized" by the muscles!
> 
> does that make sense?


Yes.
But I was talking about gaining back lost muscle....
I believe its essayer to gain back then to build from scratch.


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

I know, I agree with you, but I havent learned much about physiology so i didn't know if it was a "scientific" fact or not. I only know about the brain and CNS and certain hormone systems from my Psych degree. thats why I know about muscle memory. I was just curious if you that term was relevant to the growth of muscle too?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I  I was just curious if you that term was relevant to the growth of muscle too?


I only took 2 Anatomy and Physiology classes.....and we didnt cover shit in reguards to weight or cardio training. I asked my Prof questions every day but he was old school Physiology so I doubt he really had a currant understanding of sports and the body. But he did say at A.S.U. they studied it in depth.


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I only took 2 Anatomy and Physiology classes.....and we didnt cover shit in reguards to weight or cardio training. I asked my Prof questions every day but he was old school Physiology so I doubt he really had a currant understanding of sports and the body. But he did say at A.S.U. they studied it in depth.



it is an interesting question though!! I am now very curious!
how would you phraes it? "does muscle have memory in regards to growth"

I would ask in the training section, but this is over the head of like 99% of the people in there!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> it is an interesting question though!! I am now very curious!
> how would you phraes it? "does muscle have memory in regards to growth"
> 
> I would ask in the training section, but this is over the head of like 99% of the people in there!


I bet Lam knows the answer.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

my diet


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

is going well


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

so far


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but like always


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

its easy the first week


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

then becomes a bitch the next 2 or 3


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I might be eating too few carbs


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

when I over carb restrict


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I get food crazy


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

so I think I will


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

bump my carbs up by 50 grams a day


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

and hope the cravings for junk go away


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't Use JUNK


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Don't Use JUNK


Hmmmmmm what's "junk" ???


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm what's "junk" ???


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm what's "junk" ???


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm what's "junk" ???


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm what's "junk" ???


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Ahhh thanks for clearing that up


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Not a problem.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

posting junk is always fun


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

the 70's music channel is playing some great songs I'm ashamed to admit I like


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

*This is the best one!*


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm listening to Natalie Imbruglia, and in one of her songs she says "Look at all the bubbles of love we made."

Is it just me, or are all of you wondering wtf a "bubble of love" is?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

she could be gurgling in his cum


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Ahhh, now that could definitely be it 

She needs to put the bubbles away and sing. She has a pretty good voice. When she stays away from the cum bubbles.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 27, 2005)

I hate cats, I am alergic, Though I like lions a lot, I think I am going to get a lion tribal tatoo on my chest. I cant find one I like. I think Ide like to draw it anyway.

sorry nothing to add to the bubbles of love convo


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

maybe cats don't like you


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

my cat hates everybody


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

and I like it that way


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

if he hates a chick


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

then she gots to go


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

god damn I want some food


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

think I


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

will cook up


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

some curry shrimp with rice and coconut milk


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> some curry shrimp with rice and coconut milk


I love Tai food


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

I am eating KUNG PAO shrimp as we speak - 

"George likes his Kung-Pao spicy!!"


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

I had Chinese Beef/Chicken & Shrimp Lao Mein just a short while ago.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Its Indian curry paste and spices................very spicy and coconut milk...
so more of a bastardized Tie dish


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its Indian curry paste and spices................very spicy and coconut milk...
> so more of a bastardized Tie dish


Man I'm looking for another good Indian place to eat.  We had a great place here but it closed down


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

I wonder why???


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

there 3 or 4 good Indian joints in the Phoenix area


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but none here compair to the ones we went to in Chicago ILL


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

probably because there a sh1t load of Indian people there


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

There was this street ( area)  that is all Indian food and clothing ect


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

think it was called Devon st...............might be spelled differantly


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

just looked it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

its W Devon Ave


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Kebabs are a mans food


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

ok


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

persian kebabs


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

usto eat at some good Persian restaurants in LA


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but couldnt find any good Indian food there


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

found one in Long Beach


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but that was it


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

one of the many reasons I hate LA


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

the traffic is a bitch


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

just ate my curry coconut shrimp


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

damn that was good


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

except I'm on a low sodium diet also


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

so I didnt use any salt


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Curry coconut shrimp is good


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

plus it needed some vegatables in it


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

have to go to Whole Foods tomorrow and get some


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I want some coffee


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Now


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm hungover like a motherfucker


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Hit Sydney last night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Got really drunk


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And only spent 8 dollars


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

wish I was tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I am great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Getting women to buy drinks is genius


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

but I'm not drinking for the next 3 months


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Just drink your tits off Foreman


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Whats your drink?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Getting women to buy drinks is genius


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, the whole bulking thing.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Gotta love teenage metabolism


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Tequila and vodka is where it's at


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

That's when you know you got big balls


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the whole bulking thing.


I'm cutting right now......drank my way up to 18% body fat


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Cutting....my bad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

How low are you gonan go, bf % wise


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

just want to get to 10% right now.....then next summer 8%


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

High bodyfat eats ass


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

My first bulk I ate so much shit and drank so bad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I got FAT!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

8% will be good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm hovering around 8% now on maitenance


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

last time I was 8% was 2000


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

My mates are so sex starved


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

stopped working out 2 years ago but kept eating


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

They need some pussy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

It'll be good to get back into it then


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm at a loss as to whether go out tonight or not


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

No


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmm


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no money


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

But alcohol and women are so tempting...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I should stop spending money in 'other areas'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Can't be good for me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

But meh, you're only young once


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Water


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

That's what I need


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't pissed once today


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

So dehydrated from last night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I say fuck far too much


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I swear I'm the only person who starts a sentence with 'fuck'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Like when I see someone I haven't seen for ages


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

'Fuck off mate, how's it going?'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Or when I'm sweating my balls oiff in summer


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 27, 2005)

4 separate people told me this week alone I say fuck to much, Fuck I think they are right


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll walk up to someone


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And be like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

'Get fucked it's hot today'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Or when something unexpected happens


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

It's always


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

'Fuck me. What in fuck's name was that'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

It's worse when you swear at people that you're not sposed to


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Like grandparents


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

My pop will be sitting there watching the footy or cricket


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And someone will pull out some bullshit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

i.e. big hit or great inswinging yorker


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And pop will be like 'Great ball, great tackle' whatever


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And I'll reply with


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

'Fuck yes. Fuck that was fucking fantastic'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

The realise what I said


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then I'd get over it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then I'd go and get some food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I had a kebab last night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And fuck it was nice


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

It was fucking horn


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

But the dipshit behind the counter soaked the motherfucker in chili sauce


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

So it burned my balls off


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then we went to some pub


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And bought a fuckload of piss


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Sank it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

The hit on some MILF's


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Fuck MILF's are hot


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

You just know that they are cock-starved


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And they take you home


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And shag you fucking senseless


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

That's what so fucking cool about MILF's


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Plus, they have money to buy drinks with...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then after the MILF's


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

It was onto some prime 18 yo's


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

It's weird


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Coz 18 yo's are so much hotter than MILF's


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

But nowhere near as good in the sack


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

MILF's know how it's done


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Sex with a MILF is 'suck the bed-sheets up your ass' kinda sex


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

They can do some crazy shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And they don't mind getting a bit funky either


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

You gotta have more game for a MILF though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

But the effort is worth it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I got shot down so bad last night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

When a chick tells you she'd rather 'Go to Subway and cop a 12 inch', that's when you know to call it a night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then we went back to my mates room at his uni


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And there are 5 of us trying to cram onto this tiny double bed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

2 people had food poisoning from kebabs


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

One fuckstain threw water everywhere


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

So we were fucking cold


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then the doona went missing


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And there was one fucking pillow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

And it smelt like shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

So really we had no pillows


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then some fucker wouldnt stop snoring


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Then one guy, who is a faggot


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

'accidently' lost his pants


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

The toilet smelt like pag


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Fuck it was bad sleeping arrangements


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Singlets


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Aka


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Wifebeaters


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

They are the epitome of manliness


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Even more manly when they are faded


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Or ripped


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Wearing a wifebeater


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Is like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Having 'Don't fuck with me'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Tattooed across your forehead


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I have to laugh when I see people wearing designer singlets


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

What dickheads


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

To anyone who wears designer singlets


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I need something to do


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I'm gonna...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Go and piss


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

what time is it there


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Other side of the world foreman. You can guess pretty close to it  Though you are a couple time zones closer to them than I am. Wish I were in Aussie right now, now that'd be nice.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

We're about 5 o clock now


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Being an Aussie is great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Bored


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Hands up who's bored


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

*Hand up*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Imagine


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

If we had like 5 arms


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

with 2 hands on each arm


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And on each hand we had like 4 fingers


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Think of the freaky shit you could do


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

You could drink, smoke, channel surf and beat off at the same time


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Would be all good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Foreman


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Forget the cut


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Work on giving me 5 arms


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

You could fuck up everyone's shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

I want a tattoo


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Some big crazy shit on my back


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

One on the arm


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

One on the forearm


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And one on the chest


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

That would be prime


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

I'd be the money


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

I need new clothes


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

New pair of jeans


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

A few shirts


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And a new pair of shoes wouldn't go astray


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Fuck being young is fucking expensive


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

You gotta spend money on


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Cars


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Clothes


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Alcohol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Women


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Supplements


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Gym


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Whore


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Like fuck me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

That's a fuckload of shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

At least I don't pay off a house


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

It'd be all over then


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Now now Foreman


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

It's easier to love than hate


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Whore!


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Post Whore


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Stop being a


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Whore!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

so


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

its


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

time


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

stop


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

all


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

this


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

whoring


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

before


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

it becomes


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

a


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

bad


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

habit


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

It is


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

becoming


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

a..


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

problem


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

here


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

at


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

I.m.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

That big writing hurts my eyes


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

i


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

enjoy


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

writing


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

big


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

esp


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

when


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

i have


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

nothing


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

If anyone has problems with my writing about random shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

say.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

We can settle this another place


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

I rekcon of all the 1071 pages


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Only like 20 of them have been read


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

If that


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

I think the first two pages ave proly been read about a million times but i doubt anything else, though it would be fun to read in about 30 years


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

fun or just sad


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

Sad, cause you would spend 30 years reading it!?!? -


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

I just made a delicious meal


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

first I began to cook 5 egg whites and 2 yolks


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

then I added some curry shrimp and rice cooked in coconut milk


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

It was actually very yummy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Foreman loves his curry shrimp


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Which is damn nice


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

I could go some food


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Tuna


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

Coconut milk is fat as hell

Are you on diuretics???


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Topped with barbeque sauce


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Coconut milk is nice though


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Coconut milk is fat as hell
> 
> Are you on diuretics???


shut it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Monkey Man has been told


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Curry shrimp has nothing on chilli chicken


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mae...*shut it!*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

We were having a BBQ yesterday


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And we had some fucking nice looking steak


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And we went inside to grab some more BBQ shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Then this fucking bird swoops down


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And picks up a motherfucker of a slab of meat


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And flies off with it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And I was like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Fuck!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

That was so fucked


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

So we had the BBQ and were one steak short


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Then we sat around and indulged in a bit of 'puff, puff, pass'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

I love my life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Then the smoke alarm went off


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

And none of us could be bothered getting up to check on it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Which probably wasnt a good idea


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> [/size]


Shut it!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Well I feel so much better now


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Although I haven't quite gotten my whoring fix for today


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

w


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Why do I whore you say?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

h


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

o


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

r


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

e


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

whore


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I wondered where you went Foreman


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

i


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

n


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

s


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

o


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

m


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Without you here all the whoring duties were up to me


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

n....................


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

i.....


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

a...........


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

insomnia


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I wonder how long you could live in a box?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Not very long I'm saying


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

It'd be the shittiest life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

What would be cool is if I was a crocodile


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I wonder how long you could live in a box?


that magician did for a few weeks


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Fucking up those smartass wildebeast


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

a


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

q


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

w


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

z


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

s


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

x


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

4


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

n


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

2


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

k


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

t6


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

j


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

p


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

9


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

v


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

That magician is the saddest man I know (sadder than me and Foreman put together)


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

he is a schmuck


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

but has some cool tricks


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Got random?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

watched his special on HBO


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

dont know


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

how


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

he


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

did


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

some


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

of


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

those


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

tricks


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

out


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

on


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Let's face it Foreman: You average ~70 posts a day, I'm up around 80 - we're sad people


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

the


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

street


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

nope


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

I have


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

no frigging


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

My computer is fucked


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

idea how?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Let's face it Foreman: You average ~70 posts a day, I'm up around 80 - we're sad people


77-me
83-you
= very sad


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

but I look at it as just a passing faze


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Too bad ay


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

better than being in jail


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or addicted to crack


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or killing


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or cheating on your wife


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or a thief


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or on welfair


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or being a politition


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Wll I don't see the sadness in telling people some of the weird shit that goes through my mind or happens in my life.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> My computer is fucked


how?????????????????????


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess it is


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

I might get a new


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

computer


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

update this one


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

think I can upgrade it


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

if not I will have fun trying


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Wll I don't see the sadness in telling people some of the weird shit that goes through my mind or happens in my life.


Do tell


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

So I


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

have


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

decided


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

to get


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

a job


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

more like


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

restart my career untill I finish school


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

and this sucks


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

It will


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

take a big


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

chunck out of my


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

posting time


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

and that


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

is unfortunate.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

because I have so little to say


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

and now or soon less time to say it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

can you feel my pain?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

my delima?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

I didnt think so.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

I will be going through withdrawal.......from the sloth life I have grown accustomed to.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Sloth life is great


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I've grown accustomed to the sloth life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not actually a sloth


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I work out, and eat, and go out and fuck


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

And 'occasionally' dabble with mind altering substances


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

But all is good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

You see some crazy shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Makes you think though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Like where the fuck you're going in life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

But it's all about living for the moment


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

So all that shit is fine by me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Best thing ever: Grog bogs


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Like fuck me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Nothing better than a grog bog after a night out


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I swear like 20 fucking kilos lighter


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Burns your asshole though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Imagine


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

If someone made you eat a grog bog


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

You'd be eating it for days


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

How about this


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

If you picked up a chick


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Like a fucking hot one


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

You take her home


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

And as you're about to go down on her


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

You see she's got mould all over her cunt


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

That shit is fucked up right there


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't say it's ever happened to me though...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I wish I had a grenade


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Think of the mad shit you could do with it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Not as much mad shit as with a pair of X-Ray glasses


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I wish I had some of those


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thinks of mate's mum*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

In terms of whoring


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

My legs are more open than buildingup's mum


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

In a figurative sense of course


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

5


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

4


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Bang


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that was cool


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

We need more cool shit like that to happen around here


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Then the scantily clad women would flock to us


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

The leading post-whores would get the fit blonde ones with gigantic tits


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

i.e. Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Foreman runs a close second


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

But he gets the ugly bitches


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Unlucky Foreman


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

You can have my sloppy seconds if you like


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

*That's me spunking on some chicks face*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

The spunk being the tomato


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Dance bitch


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Now there is a real man


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

"I know what you're thinking"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

"Did he fire six shots or only five?"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

"To tell you the truth, in all the excitement I kinda lost track myself"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

"This being a .44 magnum, most powerful handgun in the world, could blow your head clean off"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

"You gotta ask yourself one question. Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya punk?"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Clint Eastwood has so many great movies


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Not as many as De Niro though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

What a god


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Mean Streets


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

The Godfather: Part II


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

The Deer Hunter


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

The Untouchables


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodfellas


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Cape Fear


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Raging Bull


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

That's where it's at


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Greatest man alive


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Like Vince Vaughn


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

In 'Swingers'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Biggest hero ever


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

"You're the money, baby, you just don't know it"


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Um


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Where the fuck is Foreman?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought that man didn't sleep


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

Going to the grand opening of Hooters in Sacramento tonight.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

I love Hooters Restaurant.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

It's so deliciously tacky.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

Gonna be jampacked.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

Lalala. Killing time, waiting for someone I'm going with to get home from work.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 29, 2005)

Does my penis look big in this?
i bloody well hope so!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2005)

Whore


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2005)

WHore some more


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok...  Done Whoring For Now


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheetos (cruchy)


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Where the fuck is Foreman?


Where the fuck is Platinum?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok so I log on I.M. today


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

within 1 minute


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

my computer iws hit with 50+ viruses and some spyware


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

wtf


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

this site is or was


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

infected with all kinds of shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

but my system is hooked up now


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

took


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

4


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

hours


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

get


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

it all


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

fixed up.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

un frigging


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

believable


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

this shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

happens


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

about


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

once a


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

year.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

internet explorer sucks shit.......good work microsoft


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

they must make a boat load of cash from other systems needed to cover that piece of shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

who says crime dosent pay


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

so I'm


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

8 days


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

into my cycle


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

lost some fat


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

expect to get big next week


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

or start to


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

might only do 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

make my best gains


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

by the sixth week anyway


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

next time I will


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

do 8 or 9


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

anything more


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

than that


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

and I


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

will have to


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

change the cycle


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

by week 7 to


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Tesp prop


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

anadrol


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

and tren


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

for


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

the last


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

4


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

weeks.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

But I


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

will only


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

do


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Anadrol if


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm already


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

hitting


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

a 500lb raw


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

bench.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

anadrol tren and prop will


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

bump it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

another 50lbs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

and then


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

doing heavy squats and deadlifts


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

should bump it up


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

25lbs or more


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

all that by summer 2007....I hope


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 30, 2005)

Good


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 30, 2005)

Luck


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 30, 2005)

with


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 30, 2005)

that!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 30, 2005)

my penis


----------



## buildingup (Aug 30, 2005)

is huge


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

And you're telling a predominantly male site this exactly why?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

My penis might not be, but my school books are


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Well it depends what your definition of huge is. Its only an inch long... but its as big around as a can of corn


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Heh.

Damnit, I was going to go create a username: Santa

and come mess shit up. But it wont let me because its been taken  What I dont get is the person isn't on the member list... just Santa Claus. Damn you Rob for taking away my fun!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

I so almost got a ticket today. I was doing like 46 in a 35, and I passed this cop car that was going the other way. So I was like... ah crap, I'd better speed up a little bit and take the next turn just in case he comes back around for me. Well, I hit the next turn without slowing down any, and when I looked behind me, this cop was approaching me really fast. So I was like "how the hell did he turn around so quickly? I mean... it should have taken him another 25 seconds". So I'm not going to run, so I pull over to the side, and he's driving at me super fast, then swerves around me and keeps on going.

So I was like 

But then  No fuckin ticket baby!

Then I pull up one street further, and theres a cop sitting there checking me out to my right. So I take a left and drive through the "historic" district. I drive about a block and another police cruiser passes me by. So I'm like, wtf is going on with the cops. Then I realized.

I was in the wrong side of the town 

It was kind of like being in the Matrix and having agent smiths coming at me out of the woodwork 

Damn its good to live in a nice neighborhood, I hadn't seen that many police cars in like a month.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm wondering how long my philosophical post on life will go unnoticed. But hey, why am I surprised. You guys are the kind of posters that are more acclimated to pictures of chicks with duct taped boobs. 

And we wonder why we're outsourcing shit


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Check that giant ego at the door bub.  
No will read it because it is prosaic.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Most of us find you prosaic Foreman, and that doesn't keep us from talking to you


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

If you find that so boring... and commonplace.

Pray tell, what philosophical enquiry have you made that would entertain?


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

At this site????    
When I start posting right or left wing crap or start a thread on a "weighted uniforms" then you can lump me in with all the dumb shits.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

You're posting and anti-bush statements are generally considered left wing 

Your denial to post anything hints that the real reason is because you do not have anything to post. When you do... then I welcome the discussion. If you're just here to rag on things and try to build self esteem or something, then I dont have much use for that.

Your self esteem doesn't do me a whole lot of good


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, its been fun all. I'm going to take off now and stop scaring away the conversation 

Hope you all have a good night!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> "weighted uniforms" then you can lump me in with all the dumb shits.


 I loved were he got the idea from. A cartoon about aliens.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

we are currently 325 posts away from millionth post


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

millionth poster gets a free product from ironmag labs


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

im sure this thread will get som lovin


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

I want that shit. Let the whoring begin.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

I guess to start whoring I need someone to argue with. Fuck athesists and republicans.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh yeah...

Well Fuck you, and everybody that *LOOKS* like you!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 Atheist or republican?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't know, but its about time you got on the same page over here!!?!?!?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't know, but its about time you got on the same page over here!!?!?!?


 L


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

o


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

l


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

Less than 300 posts to go.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> L


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I guess to start whoring I need someone to argue with. Fuck athesists and republicans.


im athiest you bastard!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

Ya, that's right less than 300.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ill beat your ass i swear i will


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

no lie


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> im athiest you bastard!


 Fuck you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> ill beat your ass i swear i will


 I bench like 5000 pounds bitch bring it.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ok i lied i just talk big...me a big baby 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined# 
your not ganna kick my ass are ya....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

Rap music sucks.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Fuck you.


 ....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> ok i lied i just talk big...me a big baby
> 
> 
> your not ganna kick my ass are ya....


 whats watts mean anyway?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I bench like 5000 pounds bitch bring it.


you only have me by a thousand...i'll catch up...i'll catch up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

God damn I'm sexy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> you only have me by a thousand...i'll catch up...i'll catch up.


 How old are you? It's a lot easier to bench huge numbers online if you are under 18.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> whats watts mean anyway?


That's the shithole neighborhood he wishes he was from,
cause he's really from the valley -  


And the only bad thing about "RAP" is they forget
the "C" at the front when naming it


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

Devil driver-hold back the day.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> whats watts mean anyway?


its my uncontrollable high voltage power that starts deep in my loins....and its my last name.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> How old are you? It's a lot easier to bench huge numbers online if you are under 18.


damn im already 18


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And the only bad thing about "RAP"


 What do you listen to monkey? Metal?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> its my uncontrollable high voltage power that starts deep in my loins....and its my last name.


 Last name? I'm going to white page you watts and california. Expect an ass whooping in the next few days.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> damn im already 18


 Reno 911 is a pretty good show.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Last name? I'm going to white page you watts and california. Expect an ass whooping in the next few days.


aww fuck what did i get myself into......


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Reno 911 is a pretty good show.


agreed


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> agreed


 Mind of mencia is just a chapelle show rip off. It's not as funny either.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 30, 2005)

alright im ganna go eat my pasta...nice talking to ya.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> alright im ganna go eat my pasta...nice talking to ya.


 Mmmmmm pasta.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

I want free anabolic matrix!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

b


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> You're posting and anti-bush statements are generally considered left wing
> 
> Your denial to post anything hints that the real reason is because you do not have anything to post. When you do... then I welcome the discussion. If you're just here to rag on things and try to build self esteem or something, then I dont have much use for that.
> 
> Your self esteem doesn't do me a whole lot of good


My anti government statements apply to both the giant corporate funded parties.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

Im in spanish 1 this year.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My anti government statements apply to both the giant corporate funded parties.


 Hippi!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hippi!


Go vote.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey foreman, do you wear one of those "I beat anarexia shirts"?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My anti government statements apply to both the giant corporate funded parties.


:bounce: -


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hey foreman, do you wear one of those "I beat anarexia shirts"?


Go vote.....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Go vote.....


 Not old enough.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Not old enough.


Exactily


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Exactily


 I'd rather be 16 than 38.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I'd rather be 16 than 38.


Living at home with mommy and daddy.......hell no.  
When you become a man you will laugh at yourself for saying that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Living at home with mommy and daddy.......hell no
> When you become a man you will laugh at yourself for saying that.


He won't need to...

I'm laughing now -


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Living at home with mommy and daddy.......hell no.
> When you become a man you will laugh at yourself for saying that.


 I really only spend about 4 hours a day at home if I'm not sleeping. I don't have to pay for anything and I don't have to work. What's so great about being "a man".


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

You are not old enough to know - 

You'll figure it out when you hit 30-31


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Daddy can I sleep over at billies????


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Daddy can I use your car???


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Mommy what time is dinner????


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## Cowbell (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I really only spend about 4 hours a day at home if I'm not sleeping. I don't have to pay for anything and I don't have to work. What's so great about being "*a man*".



Sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex!!!!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Cowbell's lovin it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

I could do with some sex


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Magic


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

I wish I could do magic


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Not just shitty card tricks


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

But fuck-off crazy shit


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Are you saying it'd take magic to get you sex?

Thats not an optimistic outlook Plat!

You live in Aussie after all


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Like making people disappear


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

id like to b an ani-morph, u remember that shit?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Eggs


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

like beast boy i guess, turn into any creature


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

That is a great idea


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

or turn into inanimate objects too


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

like a thong lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

I could fuck a chick with like 3 cunts


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

That would be weird


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

It was never my intention to have magic that created clothes... but instead destroyed them 

Well, it wouldn't work on too much material. Just in case I accidentally set it off and there was a fat person nearby


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

I should stop smoking pot


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

invisibilty/walking through walls would b awesoem, best robberies, and being able to go wherever...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Eggs has the right idea


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd rather fly


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

i would naturally secrete a smell that amde me irresistable to women, all the while boosting my testosterone as a natural steroid


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Best feeling ever I'd imagine


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

u could fly as an animorph


----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Having the ability to make things disappear.. and then reappear would be cool.

That would work both on girls clothes for Platinum, and on bank vaults and shit (so they wouldn't know you'd been there) for goandy 

But you have to admit, it'd be kinda cool just to go straight old school Hulk. Withour all the crazy shit that goes along with it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> i would naturally secrete a smell that amde me irresistable to women, all the while boosting my testosterone as a natural steroid



You don't need so smell. Just need the skills with the ladies.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

man, cmon, this all goes back to my animorph thing, being able to turn into anything, or beast boy. Turn into a fly tog et into bank vaults, and som other tiny insect to spy on women for platinum, and then som bigass dinosaur for the hulk thing.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

and the animorphs could turn into other ppl too


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

id turn into Bush and get myself impeached


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

and then peter north, live my dream


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

lol


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

2 Whores


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)

Let's give it up for Foreman


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Aug 30, 2005)

Its been fun all, nighty night!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

win it!?


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

r u talking about the million posts?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

yes...


Win it!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

i did win it, rob's jsut trying to find a way to prove it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> r u talking about the million posts?


Well I'm not talking about you and the GAY MARINES...


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

lolol


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Gay!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

fahrenheit


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

9/11


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

is


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

on


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

showtime


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

I can


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

watch


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

this movie


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

20


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

times.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

You know the guy that pulled this pratical joke didn't fully understand what he was about to do:

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/meast/08/31/iraq.main/index.html

I mean, who yells "Theres a suicide bomber" in a crowd when there are that many people? Ah well.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/TECH/science/08/31/y.chromosome.ap/index.html

Should have known those bitch femenists were at the center of this hoax!


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

What up whores?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

What up V?


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

Not much Eggs.  Hows it goin?  Glad to see some familiar faces are still here.  Lots of noobs, huh?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, lotsa noobs. Just been around holding down the fort so they don't try and run off with it.

Everythings good, how about you?


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

Cant complain.  Too fucking hot here in AZ though.  How are you and your bombshell doing?  I havent missed any good drama, have I?  

Keep holding down the fort.  I miss the old days around here.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Shut up Bitches.... Man I am on a tear today


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah there certainly is alot of Douche bags around here.


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, I'm glad to see you're still here Iain.  We need guys like you representing the gay community of IM.


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Cant complain.  Too fucking hot here in AZ though.  How are you and your bombshell doing?  I havent missed any good drama, have I?
> 
> Keep holding down the fort.  I miss the old days around here.



Oh, we got engaged. Other than that, no drama to speak of.

Yeah, AZ is hot. Jenny and I were considering there... then we were considering Florida, but with all the hurricanes and what not of late, we have a couple other options on the plate.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad to see you're still here Iain.  We need guys like you representing the gay community of IM.



Are you still pissed about my Hyoooge cock ripping up your ass?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

You always have to bring the Gay shit up don't you.


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Oh, we got engaged. Other than that, no drama to speak of.
> 
> Yeah, AZ is hot. Jenny and I were considering there... then we were considering Florida, but with all the hurricanes and what not of late, we have a couple other options on the plate.



Congratulations!  Thats great news!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Fucking midgits and there Wit


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Are you still pissed about my Hyoooge cock ripping up your ass?



It only pisses me off when I have to sit for long periods of time.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

Speaking of wit, that would be "their" Iain


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You always have to bring the Gay shit up don't you.



gay = funny

I'll let that "midget" comment go this time because I know how much you love calling me "munchkin".


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Speaking of wit, that would be "their" Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Speaking of wit, that would be "their" Iain




That is why he has the wit and I don't, and why he recieves I don't


----------



## Eggs (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.plannedparenthood.com/pp2/portal/files/portal/medicalinfo/abortion/pub-abortion-legal.xml

Not to knock on women... but c'mon you fallacious whores. That is the worst legal reasoning I've ever seen in my life. I thought we allowed these bitches out of the kitchen? Please act like it ladies... if the rest of the women in the world have to do this thing called thinking, then please step up to the plate


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

low


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

back


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

is


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

killing


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

me


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

don't


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

know


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

how


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

hurt


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

it


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

no


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

booze


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

for


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

12


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

days


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

now


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

Might


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

not


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

seem


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

like


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

a


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

long


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

time


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

some people


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

bur for the last 7 months


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

I have


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

drank 4 or 5 times a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

so its the beginning


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

of a goods change


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

and also


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

instead of working out once a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

I have hit


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

the gym


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

4 days a week


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

for the


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

past


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

5 weeks.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

getting stronger and leaner every week now.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

Havent trained more than once every other week for about 3 years now....plus took off over an entire year from all weights.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2005)

Too long between drinks


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2005)

Guess whos back


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2005)

Back again


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2005)

Platinum's back


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2005)

Tell a friend


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

WHORE!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

:d


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

tree


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

go


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

away


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

your


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

threads


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

are


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

mindless and boring


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

and thats why


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

I never post on them


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

but some


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

day


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

you will be gone


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

trolling it up on bb.com


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

That's not very nice of you - 

Even though I agree every thread of his, I have read, has su-diddly-ucked


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

think I might be banned from bb.com


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> think I might be banned from bb.com


 
*WGAF?*


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *WGAF?*


----------



## Eggs (Sep 1, 2005)

We caught this son of a bitch stealing happy meals!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 1, 2005)

Milk, it does the body good.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 1, 2005)

To: woman
From: Man
Memorandum


----------



## Eggs (Sep 1, 2005)

For the lefties humor...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 1, 2005)

For Foreman:


----------



## Eggs (Sep 1, 2005)

MINO?


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> For Foreman:


      
thats funny as hell


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

And now for some utter bullshit courtasy from me. (please excuse the spelling.  )


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a long day today. Went to school for an hour this morning and looking for a job for the past 6 hours.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

And now I am killing time before my yoga class.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

I have 10 minitues before I make my way there.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

It takes me 15 minitues to find a class in a building I've never been in. *sigh*


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Give me that much time and I am there.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

I have 2 birthday parties to take my sis to this weekend.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

You know what that means.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheat days!


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

I bet both parties are havin pizza.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Its usualy what people at a birthday I go to has.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

But its straight to walkin all carbs off and doing the yoga I learned in class after I get home from the parties.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

You know the crazy cooks that hit on me because of my large tits?


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

I ran into one on the bus.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

He was hitting on a African American girl my age and she was not interested.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

She left. He got to hitting on me.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

The bastard got kicked off the bus courtasy of the bus driver.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Times up. Time for yoga. Thanks for listening to me bitch.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Friday


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Night


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Fights


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

is on


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Espn2


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

at


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

7:00 Pm


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

the fighters are


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Julius Long


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

vs


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Terry Smith


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

in a


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

heavyweight bout


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

from Little Rock, Ark


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Teddy Atlas


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

should have some things to say about


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

the current status of the heavyweight division.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Julius Long


This dude is 7 feet tall!


----------



## Fashong (Sep 2, 2005)

whore


----------



## Fashong (Sep 2, 2005)

whore post whore


----------



## Fashong (Sep 2, 2005)

so this is how foreman gets all his posts?


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

WHORE!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Okay....I don't blame you for being surprised when you click here. *blush*


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Save the givin me guff and let me do it myself.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Shae, Shae, Shae


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

About fuckin time you have an online journal!


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

There. I said it. Don't say it to me now.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Was hoping to see you in something skimpy it there.


----------



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey, I've been bugged about it since my debut here. Haven't found anything for body and mind till this week. And I actually like it.


----------

